# Zeig was Du hast! - Teil 2



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## race-dog (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte mal anfangen mit einer Bildgalerie von Nicolai.
Bin es leid im Fotoarchiv zu suchen. Postet doch mal eure Bikes.

Am besten mit Bezeichnung und Baujahr.
Danke


meins: Nicolai UFO DS 2003


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (2. Dezember 2009)

so hab an meinem bass auch paar teile getauscht (ja, auch den sattel  )













irgendwie war das tioga-sofa geil 
so und etz steinigt mich


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Dezember 2009)

auf jedenfall besser als vorher! wie macht sich die gabel?


----------



## der-gute (2. Dezember 2009)

dann eben mein Helius FR 2006 im Aufbau...


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein Nonius:

- Nonius Rahmen in L mit Float Dämpfer
- RS Reba SL 120mm mit 20mm Maxle Steckachse
- XT/Mavic Laufräder mit Fat Albert / NN
- Schaltung SLX

Für mich das perfekte Tourenbike/Light AM  ! 

Habe die Gabel von 140mm auf 120 getauscht und ist so noch besser geworden. Danke für den Tipp aus dem Forum.


----------



## abbath (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich find's gut. Nur die Sattelstütze sieht billig aus.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Dezember 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Ich find's gut. Nur die Sattelstütze sieht billig aus.



Neue liegt hoffentlich unter dem Weihnachtsbaum ! 
Aber lieber eine billige Stütze mit der richtigen Länge, als anders !


----------



## abbath (3. Dezember 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Aber lieber eine billige Stütze mit der richtigen Länge, als anders !



Das ist wahr 


...BTW Wenn jemand 'nen Hersteller von Teleskopstützen kennt, der auch auf Maß bauen könnte: Habe Interesse.


----------



## zuspät (7. Dezember 2009)

@kroiterfee: bis etz bin ich verschont geblieben, die 55eta läuft gut, kein ölaustritt o.ä. einstellen lässt sich die gabel auch top kann nicht meckern (auf holz klopf)


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Dezember 2009)

hast du aber genau gemacht, mein´s hat vor dem Bashguard-Umbau 14,96kg gewogen.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Dezember 2009)

ein fr unter 15kg?! naja 16 sind an sioch schon ok. wenn man bedenkt das da ein stahlfederfahrwerk und die v2 bremsen mit dabei sind...


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Dezember 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ein fr unter 15kg?! naja 16 sind an sioch schon ok. wenn man bedenkt das da ein stahlfederfahrwerk und die v2 bremsen mit dabei sind...



ein AM - mit Air-Fahrwerk und V2


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Dezember 2009)

na dann bin ich ja doch nicht so schlecht. ich komm auch mit kassettentausch und einigen kleineren änderung wie carbon-bash und carbonplatte für die stinger auch ca. 15,90. wenn ich tubeless fahre dann wohl auch auf 15,8. mit titanfeder vielleicht auf unter 15,5 und mit der bos enduro-wundergabel vielleicht sogar auf 14,xx


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. Dezember 2009)

Hey Kroiter, wie isn die genau Bezeichnung der Waage?!

Edit: Habs gefunden


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Dezember 2009)

die waage ist schon cool. recht robust und du kannst sie in den montageständer einklemmen. dennoch wären 3 stellen hinterm komma besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurek (15. Dezember 2009)

@ zuspät den nicolai-rahmen mit dem tarnfarben find ich ma extrem lässig.
aber die goldenen Pedale sind dann mmn ein bissche zuviel des Farbtopfes
mfg klaus
__________________
Rase Black Mamba 30,9mm
Günstig, GÜNSTIGER, Am Günstigsten


----------



## zuspät (16. Dezember 2009)

jo danke, damals fand ich den auch iwie geil, aber nach kurzer zeit konnt ich den nimmer sehen
die pedale sind net gold! die waren hellbraun


----------



## franky-biking (17. Dezember 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Neue liegt hoffentlich unter dem Weihnachtsbaum !
> Aber lieber eine billige Stütze mit der richtigen Länge, als anders !


 

Das ist sogar mehr als wahr: Schau dass du bei dem neuen Rahmen mit stärker geslopten OR und Gussets mit der Stütze unter der Schweissnaht des Oberrohrs (und nicht des Gussets) endest, sonst kanns hier Probleme geben! Hatte ich bei meinem Argon FR. Hab mir dann ne Shannon mit 550mm anfertigen lassen. (Hab ich dir glaub ich in nem anderen Thread schon mal mitgeteilt?!) Nur als Tipp Off Topic!


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2009)

AFR mit Winterreifen


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Dezember 2009)

geile pellen


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. Dezember 2009)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> geile pellen



Ob der Guru immer noch der Meinung ist?!


----------



## Simbl (19. Dezember 2009)

Unfall?

Wart ihr nun aufm KS oder im Dirt Park?

Bei -13° und Schnee und Eis wird wohl auch der beste Reifen versagen


----------



## Oettinger (19. Dezember 2009)

@guru

warum hast du die Klemme gedreht?


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2009)

Simbl schrieb:


> Unfall?
> 
> Wart ihr nun aufm KS oder im Dirt Park?
> 
> Bei -13° und Schnee und Eis wird wohl auch der beste Reifen versagen



Wir waren auf dem KS.

Der Reifen hat einen Rollwiederstand der dich schon in der Ebene Bergauf fahren lässt 
Ich habe ihn auch schon wieder demontiert, der ist Bike Park only, bei dem Grip 




Oettinger schrieb:


> @guru
> 
> warum hast du die Klemme gedreht?



warum nicht, es gibt nichts was dagegen spricht alles bleibt wo es ist 

Es gibt aber auch einen Hintergrund, wenn du dein Bike in Winterberg am Lift einhängst öffnest du den Verschluss nicht unabsichtlich.


----------



## Mythilos (20. Dezember 2009)

alles funktioniert und paßt (bis auf die noch zu kürzenden Bremsleitungen)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSR2K (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

gefällt,was wiegt das gute Stück?

mfg


----------



## Mythilos (20. Dezember 2009)

RSR2K schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gefällt,was wiegt das gute Stück?
> 
> mfg



13,5kg (Einzelteile gewogen) plus Schaltzughüllen
Morgen komme ich evtl mal dazu das an eine Waage zu hängen.

Ich vermute es sind 14kg gesamt..hab bestimmt irgendwas vergessen..


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (23. Dezember 2009)

schaut geil aus!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. Dezember 2009)

so....meins mal wieder mit ein paar Updates:
-Kettenblätter 38/26(Specialites) 
-Innenlager(RF Diabolus)
-Sattelstütze (Kind Shocks i950)

die Sattelstütze hatte ich schon vor 8 über monaten bestellt,da es aber Probleme mit der Quallität des Teils gab,war sie ewig nicht lieferbar!
ich hab mit der Stütze schon gar nicht mehr gerechnet,als einen Tag vor Heiligabend plötzlich der Postbote damit vor der Tür steht! fürs Lange Warten wurden mir dann noch 20 euro erstattet!
zur Stütze kann ich nur sagen:GEIL!! ja sie is natürlich schwerer als ne normale,aber die Absenkerei mit 125mm is schon echt klasse,weis gar nicht wie ich vorher ohne leben konnte!
fehlt nur noch ne Klemme ohne Hebel,is aber schon bestellt!


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Dezember 2009)

sehr sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Jurek (26. Dezember 2009)

das sschaut echt geil aus , 
mit diesem unlackiert look, der sich ansatzweise in gabel und kurbel wiederfindet.
Und dazu die roten elox-teile. 
einfach sehr stimmig, toll !!!


----------



## delahero (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Allerseits und Frohe Weihnachten. Ich habe keinen Hardttail Threat gefunden deshalb poste ich es hier.

Viele meiner Freunde sagen Hardtail fahren wiso? Es gibt doch leichte Fullys und der Rücken wird ja auch nicht jünger. Recht haben Sie aber ich habe, nachdem ich auf meinem Helius AM durch den Sommer geradelt bin gedacht, das unanfällige Hardttail soll dich durch den Winter bringen. Doch denkste. Direckter Antrieb ohne Verlust, klettern Berg auf Berg ab. Musste nicht einmal die Sattelstütze absenken. Gabel funktioniert bei 140mm perfekt mit dem Rahmen. Alles hat so viel Spaß gemacht trotz gefrorenem Matsch und Mocke bis zum Abwinken. Wenn das so weitergeht wird die Freundschaft wohl länger als nur über den Winter dauern.

Argon FR mit Talliengussets für schönere Linienführung ohne Stabilitätsverlust. B-boxx kompatibel. Größe L 12mm Achse

Bild:

Bild:

Bild:

Bild:


----------



## der-gute (26. Dezember 2009)

schööönes FR

schade das mein FR diese alten, klobigen Gussets hat...





die Steckachsoption hab ich auch schon angedacht...


----------



## delahero (26. Dezember 2009)

Mein AM und das AFR haben jeweils auch 12mm Steckachse, so kann ich im Sommer schön die Räder nach Belieben wechseln, wenn ich eins vom AFR zerschrote. Was sicherlich geschehen wird.


:Bild:

:Bild:


Ich wollte zuerst die Gussets am Argon so haben, wie beim Helius AM und AFR. Hat leider nicht geklappt. Der Winkel stimmt nunmal nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Dezember 2009)

... ich glaub ich brauch auch ein Argon FR 

Gruß

Fibbs - kann mal jemand für mich spenden


----------



## pfalz (26. Dezember 2009)

angefixt, hahaha 

hättest Dich doch heute mal draufsetzten können...

@delahero

was hat die Fox für eine Einbaulänge? Ich hab gerade ne Lyrik von einem Kumpel da, die wollte ich mal in mein Argon FR (z.Zt. Pike) einbauen und auf 150mm fahren, nur wäre ich dann an der Obergrenze der von N erlaubten Länge. Weiß nicht, ob dann mein Fahrverhalten in den Ar5ch geht...


----------



## geq (26. Dezember 2009)

So nachdem ich mein traumhaftes ion schon ein paar wochen habe nun endlich mal ein paar bilder!


----------



## CaLgOn (26. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön! Nur die blauen Teile in schwarz zusammen mit einer schwarzen Boxxer würden mir persönlich noch besser gefallen


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Dezember 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> angefixt, hahaha
> 
> hättest Dich doch heute mal draufsetzten können...



Dein´s war ja ganz dreckig 

Mir schwebt da was mit einer Rohloff (hab ich noch) + Gates im Kopf herum


----------



## delahero (26. Dezember 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> angefixt, hahaha
> 
> hättest Dich doch heute mal draufsetzten können...
> 
> ...



Die Fox hat 150mm wird von mir aber nur auf 140mm gefahren. Bei 150mm fährt sich das Rad immer noch agil. Ich denke Du kannst da nix falsch machen. 

:Bild:

:Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (26. Dezember 2009)

> Mir schwebt da was mit einer Rohloff (hab ich noch) + Gates im Kopf herum



Oh ja


----------



## der-gute (26. Dezember 2009)

@delahero:

wat issn das für ne 36?
was wiegt die?


----------



## delahero (26. Dezember 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> @delahero:
> 
> wat issn das für ne 36?
> was wiegt die?



Fox Talas 36 Baujahr 2006 150mm bis 110mm weiss gepulvert war vorher "Kotze-Braun" Gewicht ist 2,35 Kilo.


----------



## der-gute (26. Dezember 2009)

boah, gibts da auch ne van von?


----------



## psc1 (27. Dezember 2009)

geq schrieb:


> So nachdem ich mein traumhaftes ion schon ein paar wochen habe nun endlich mal ein paar bilder!




Sehr schönes bike, der Rahmen in raw is Klasse!
Die blauen STicker finde ich persönlich nicht schlecht (is mal anders ), nur die weiße Boxxer ist nicht so passend (von der Farbe, Funktion is eh klar )

Also schön ins neue Jahr rollen damit


----------



## haha (27. Dezember 2009)

leck mich am a..... sieht der ion rahmen heiss aus. sehr geil


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Dezember 2009)

das ion ist ja mal richtig gut!!!aber denk mal über nen bashguard nach,hab den schon öfter gebraucht und das beim alten ion


----------



## pfalz (27. Dezember 2009)

@geq

Ich find's super!


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Dezember 2009)

@psc : ...mir gefällt das mit den aufklebern oben und unten nicht so doll - mag es lieber seitlich .... aber reine geschmacksache ...


----------



## geq (27. Dezember 2009)

tja die weiße boxxer stand so allein in der ecke
Bashguard hab ich zwar noch nicht benötigt(immer knapp vorbei)
aber so nen halben schaff ich mir evtl. an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (28. Dezember 2009)

geq schrieb:


> tja die weiße boxxer stand so allein in der ecke....




...und genau so solltest Du es auch lassen (dein bike meine ich), denn es is fett und ob jetzt einem die Gabel in sw besser gefällt is ja auch nur Geschmackssache


----------



## Luke-VTT (29. Dezember 2009)

Delahero und geq: Richtig gut aufgebaut! Chapeau!


----------



## Timmy35 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mein altes Bass mal wieder aufgebaut und heute gleich mal die neuen Spike-Reifen ausprobiert. Das Wetter dafür war super: Gestern ist der Schnee angetaut und heute sind alle Wege  übergefroren. Der Grip mit Spikes ist genial. Man merkt erst wie glatt es ist, wenn man anhält und den Fuß vom Pedal nimmt.






Wünsche allen mit und ohne Spikes einen guten Rutsch.

Timmi


----------



## c_w (31. Dezember 2009)

Brrrr... der FOX Sticker geht gar nicht!


----------



## zuspät (31. Dezember 2009)

geil. old skool


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Dezember 2009)

..schööön , ich liebe bass`- aber der sticker is echt doof ...)und der vorbau wirkt sehr lang .... greez und gutes neues , kati


----------



## Timmy35 (1. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Brrrr... der FOX Sticker geht gar nicht!



der ist da jetzt über sieben Jahre und bleibt da. Auf der anderen Seite ist noch einer!


----------



## FelTDoubLeShoT (10. Januar 2010)

Also ich halte ja grundsätzlich niich viel von nicolei..^^ gute einsteiger Marke -.-


----------



## pfalz (10. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergamonster (10. Januar 2010)




----------



## Oettinger (10. Januar 2010)

@FelTDoubLeShoT
nicolei find ich auch nicht so gut, aber nicolai is nicht so übel...


----------



## softbiker (11. Januar 2010)

bergamonster

Cheffe das bike ist optisch ein Traum. Haste sehr schön aufgebaut.
Vor allem Das Gimmik mit der roten 440er Nabe hinten sieht echt toll aus.


----------



## pfalz (11. Januar 2010)

@bergamonster

bis auf den Plastik-Bashguard eine wunderschönes beik!!


----------



## guru39 (11. Januar 2010)

jep, die Karre is Porno


----------



## luk! (11. Januar 2010)

Wunderschön, konsequent durchgestylt bis in die Ventilkappen . 
/jammern auf hohem Niveau on 
eine weiße Bremse würde das ganze noch abrunden 
/jammern auf hohem Niveau off

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Bilder von Bronze-Elox Rahmen, die nicht bronze-schwarz, sondern bunt aufgebaut wurden? Sieht zwar schön klassisch aus, aber ein bisschen auffallen darf man ja wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (12. Januar 2010)

check mal meine bilder grün und rot eloxal sowie orange.

habe heute mal spike reifen getestet   ............ porno


----------



## flyingscot (12. Januar 2010)

Ein Ion ST in orange eloxal ist einfach nur porno... ich habs mal in Winterberg live gesehen


----------



## Bergamonster (13. Januar 2010)

Danke an alle, ich hab das Bike ja nicht selbst zusammengestellt deswegen kann ich auch sagen das es echt Style hat, vor allem mit der roten Line - Gabel, Vorbau, Dämpfer, Naben und Laufräder


----------



## Der_Graf (13. Januar 2010)

Ich habs auch schon immer gesagt, ION ST in orange eloxal, mit weißen Decals...Hab irgendwo mal n Bild gesehen, find das aber leider nicht mehr. Hat irgendwer eins?


----------



## Team Nicolai (13. Januar 2010)

kuckste hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/531532


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Januar 2010)

Der_Graf schrieb:


> ION ST in orange eloxal, mit weißen Decals



Hier zu finden: KLICK


----------



## Der_Graf (13. Januar 2010)

ouh yeah, danke


----------



## Stagediver (14. Januar 2010)

So. Es ist leider soweit. 
Meine alte Dame geht in den Ruhestand.

Hier die letzten Bilder.


----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2010)

und welches wird der nachfolger ?


----------



## Stagediver (14. Januar 2010)

Ein AFR mit Sondergeo solls werden. Zeichnung vom Kalle hab ich heute bekommen.

Grüsse *daumen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2010)

na das klingt ja schonmal vielversprechend...


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Januar 2010)

erzähl mehr davon!!!


----------



## Stagediver (14. Januar 2010)

hier erfährst du mehr http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434022


----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2010)

so, das Spielzeug ist (fast) fertig:


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (17. Januar 2010)

meine alte Dame


----------



## "Sebastian" (17. Januar 2010)

schöne Farbkombi


----------



## softbiker (18. Januar 2010)

Naja das Gustav-Gelb passt nicht so zum Rest aber o.k.  Und um himmelswillen du wirst dir doch einen 90°-Abgang für die hintere Bremse leisten können. Wie schaut denn dass aus 
Ansonst gefällts auch ganz gut


----------



## c_w (18. Januar 2010)

Joa, echt ein schoenes Lambda, aber die Bremsen (vorne die Farbe, hinten die Eichhoernchenschlinge) fallen halt dermassen ins Auge, macht irgendwie alles kaputt!


----------



## Team Nicolai (21. Januar 2010)

Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> meine alte Dame



ich finds geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal ne frage , ich möchte mein rahmen lackieren lassen und find den cooper farbton von Nicolai nicht schlecht , kann mal jemand ein bike zeigen das diesen farbton trägt ? Hab ihn noch nicht an einem bike gesehen


----------



## flyingscot (22. Januar 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ich möchte mein rahmen lackieren lassen und find den cooper farbton von Nicolai nicht schlecht , kann mal jemand ein bike zeigen das diesen farbton trägt ?



Wenn du "Copper" meinst:
http://bp0.blogger.com/_ejwj642Qbxg...KY/8ejKQ9sq-s0/s1600-h/Argon+FR+08+copper.JPG

In dieser Farbe wollte ich ursprünglich auch mein Helius AM haben, aber Copper führt Nicolai nicht mehr wurde mir gesagt (Ende 2008). Es soll auch in Zukunft nicht mehr angeboten werden, im Farbenkatalog auf der Homepage ist auch nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Januar 2010)

Aber die werden mir bestimmt noch die ral nr sagen können oder ? Ist meine ausweichsfarbe denn für den farbton den ich unbedingt haben wollte hab ich keine ral bezeichnung sondern nur die amerikanische bezeichnung


----------



## pfalz (23. Januar 2010)

da hier war RAL 8029 Perlkupfer:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/4/9/5/_/large/PC120013.JPG


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> da hier war RAL 8029 Perlkupfer:
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/4/9/5/_/large/PC120013.JPG


Ist das der selbe wie der copper ton ? Sieht so anders aus


----------



## stuk (23. Januar 2010)

hallo
copper ist kein reichs arme lack (RAL) und es gab probleme mit der haltbarkeit. abplatzer oder so.
aber war ne schöne farbe.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> hallo
> copper ist kein reichs arme lack (RAL) und es gab probleme mit der haltbarkeit. abplatzer oder so.
> aber war ne schöne farbe.
> mfg



ne dann brauch ich was anderes wenn er nicht hält


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Januar 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> reichs arme lack (RAL)


 

ral = reichsausschuss für lieferbedingungen


----------



## sluette (23. Januar 2010)

so, hier mal ein update von meinem AM:


----------



## haha (23. Januar 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> reichs arme lack (RAL)



absoluter zusammenbruch hinter meinem pc gerade..


----------



## Team Nicolai (23. Januar 2010)

schicker hobel


----------



## Stagediver (24. Januar 2010)

So siehts aus!

Geiles Teil, das AM *daumen*


----------



## sluette (24. Januar 2010)

die karre fährt sich auch 1a... danke !


----------



## stuk (24. Januar 2010)

hallo und sorry
das mit dem RAL ist ein Zitat aus dem 2006er N-Katalog
mfg


----------



## benn9411 (24. Januar 2010)

an alle sau hammergeile nicolais , respekt wer sowas aufbaut, aber leider viel zu teuer für mich 
mfg ben


----------



## Kuwahades (25. Januar 2010)

... das ist ja das Gute an Nicolai, die kann man ja auch mit gutem Gewissen gebraucht kaufen und verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (26. Januar 2010)

Das Grün kenn ich


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Januar 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> so, hier mal ein update von meinem AM:


 
Sehr schick, würd mir allerdings noch überlegen, die Schaltzüge in der gleichen Farbe wie die Bremsleitungen zu verlegen. Sind das Stahlflex?


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Joa, echt ein schoenes Lambda, aber die Bremsen (vorne die Farbe, hinten die Eichhoernchenschlinge) fallen halt dermassen ins Auge, macht irgendwie alles kaputt!


 
Führungsrolle der Kefü muss auch so nah an den Bashguard ran, daß sie fast schleift.


----------



## sluette (26. Januar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sehr schick, würd mir allerdings noch überlegen, die Schaltzüge in der gleichen Farbe wie die Bremsleitungen zu verlegen. Sind das Stahlflex?



danke. ja, die v2 hat immer stahlflex leitungen. 
an meinem argon habe ich flak jacket schaltzüge von sram. die kommen der stahlflexoptik schon nahe. wenn die am helius soweit fertig sind werde ich da wohl auch die flak jackets verbauen, die machen einen guten eindruck. ansonsten sehe ich da keinen handlungsbedarf


----------



## ins (26. Januar 2010)

Schickes Bike und wenn noch die Züge gleichfarbig sind, dann


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Januar 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> danke. ja, die v2 hat immer stahlflex leitungen.
> an meinem argon habe ich flak jacket schaltzüge von sram. die kommen der stahlflexoptik schon nahe. wenn die am helius soweit fertig sind werde ich da wohl auch die flak jackets verbauen, die machen einen guten eindruck. ansonsten sehe ich da keinen handlungsbedarf


 
... weiteren Handlungsbedarf habe ich aus meiner Sicht ja auch nicht angemeldet.


----------



## c_w (27. Januar 2010)

Mein Rad nach ein paar Winter-Modifikationen


----------



## alter_ego (27. Januar 2010)

dann gebe ich heir auch noch meinen senf dazu


----------



## WODAN (27. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Mein Rad nach ein paar Winter-Modifikationen
> 
> ###



Sehr schön, so eine Singletrail-Rakete bräuchte ich auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benn9411 (27. Januar 2010)

wärs möglich die roten parts gold oda weis zu färben säh echt um welten besser aus


----------



## abbath (27. Januar 2010)

Schwarz häts auch getan.


----------



## numinisflo (27. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Mein Rad nach ein paar Winter-Modifikationen



Tolles Rad. Wie heißt denn die Farbe?


----------



## haha (27. Januar 2010)

mattschwarz naturcamo, ganz neu im programm


----------



## sluette (28. Januar 2010)

ich find das cc so wie es dasteht astrein, macht mit der revelation bestimmt richtig bock.
was wiegt's ?


----------



## stuk (28. Januar 2010)

wunderschönes sinnvolles CC
ist genauso ein "ENtourO-aufbau" wie ich es mag und auch auch habe.
wenn du es richtig rockst und kein zweitrad mit mehr reseven hast dann würde ich über andere stabilere felgen nachdenken.
weiterhin viel spaß damit
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (28. Januar 2010)

@numinisflo: Haha hat's schon richtig erkannt, die Farbe ist schwarzelox-schmutzig. Genau genommen ist es das gefuerchtete 2007er Nicolai schwarz elox, dass wird/wirkt nur sauber, wenn man es nach dem putzen mit irgendwelchem Zeug einschmiert. Das Bike, so wie es dasteht, ist nach der letzten Ausfahrt ausgiebig abgewaschen und nachher mit einem Lappen abgerieben wurden. Hilft nuescht ;-)

@sluette: Hab's mit den neuen Parts noch nicht gewogen, bin selber mal gespannt. Wobei das Gewicht bei mir hintenansteht...

@stuk: Die Felgen fahren sich bisher eigentlich super. In der ersten Woche, in der ich sie hatte, hab ich nen dicken Schlag in die Felgenwand hinten gefahren, doofer Stein im Weg... rausgebogen und seitdem halten die Felgen wie ne eins. Muss an meiner famosen Fahrtechnik liegen ;-)
Wenn sie mal kaputt gerockt sind werden sie aber sicher durch was fetteres ersetzt.

Ich liebe das CC. Das einzige, was ich mich manchmal frage ist, wie wuerde der Hinterbau mit einem Stahlfederdaempfer funktionieren.
Und das einzige, was mir wirklich fehlt, ist ein bisserl mehr Reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau. Wenns in raueres Gebiet geht wuerde ich manchmal gerne was dickeres aufziehen.


----------



## sluette (28. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> ...wie wuerde der Hinterbau mit einem Stahlfederdaempfer funktionieren.



probiers aus, dämpfer kannst du hier im markt relativ günstig schießen und falls es dich nicht überzeugt vercheckst du das ding einfach wieder ...


----------



## stuk (28. Januar 2010)

hallo c w.
mein cc ist wirklich ähnlich, auch dieses elox das nur mit öl sauber wird, auch ne "zu lange" gabel drinn (tallas 140/tatsächlich 148)  dt 5.1 auf hope naben, fat alberts leider nur in 2.25, jucy 7, suspin 3pro, und mal einen DT 210 oder einen Fox-Stahl 200/57 also 147 federweg.
der Foxdämpfer ist ein umgebauter Vanila R ohne propedal und ohne Ausgleichbehälter dafür mit Feder 580 gramm "leicht"). habe soeben ne weicherer Feder gekauft weil er mit ner 600er bei 85K körpergewicht zu leblos war. bin auf den test gespannt.
Der Stahldämpfer hat deutlich mehr reserven, spricht besser an und sackt nicht so ab wie der DT. Meiner Meinung nach sind die "alten" Helius-Modelle ehr für Stahlfeder gedacht als für Luft.
Probier es aus! Was bei Dir aber leicht nachteilig sein könnte ist dann die Gewichtsverteilung, durch die Autostütze hast du ja schon recht weit oben viel Gewicht wenn dann noch der schwerer Dämpfer dazu kommt......
War ein Grund warum ich, neben den ganzen Defekten, meine KS900 durch eine Thomson 
getauscht habe. war irgendwie sehr "kippelig".
mfg


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Januar 2010)

@c_w: Wie lange hast Du denn die Joplin schon, haben sich schon die bekannten Probleme eingestellt? Welches Modell?
Hab die Joplin III jetzt auch am Enduro und frag mich, obs die richtige Entscheidung (vom Modell her) war..


----------



## c_w (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hab die Joplin seit... hm... tja, Anfang 2009, glaub ich. Ist noch die mit 7.5 cm Verstellbereich (Joplin 3 = 3 inch?). Reicht mir vollkommen aus, ich mags nicht, wenn der Sattel zuweit weg ist. Muss noch etwas Kontakt haben.
Die Stuetze funktioniert super, ich hatte nie Probleme damit. Laeuft reibungslos und vollkommen wartungsfrei.

Naja, bzgl. des Stahldaempfers, ich werde das wohl wirklich mal probieren, irgendwann. Erstmal hab ich gerade genug Geld ausgegeben ;-)
Besonders gespannt bin ich auf den Unterschied, den die Maxle macht.


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Januar 2010)

alter_ego schrieb:


> dann gebe ich heir auch noch meinen senf dazu


 
Äähm, wow... wenn ich auf soviel Gold an meiner Geliebten stehen würde, würde ich wohl auf Russenweiber stehen.


Darf man das hier schreiben?


----------



## haha (28. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Farbe ist schwarzelox-schmutzig



hab ich an meinem anderen rad auch, allerdings nicht elox. am anfang hab ich mich geärgert, mittlerweile find ich das "dreckschwarz" richtig schön. verleiht dem bike so ne angemessene patina


----------



## alter_ego (28. Januar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Äähm, wow... wenn ich auf soviel Gold an meiner Geliebten stehen würde, würde ich wohl auf Russenweiber stehen.
> 
> 
> Darf man das hier schreiben?



sind meine kompletten goldreserven zwecks wirtschaftskriese usw... sonst habe ich gar kein gold zeugs.... 

also so manch ein "russen weib" würde ich nicht von der bettkante stoßen! aber das ist wie mit allem im leben, über geschmack lässt sich streiten


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Januar 2010)

Na dann mal immer schön anschließen den Hobel.


----------



## contiracing (28. Januar 2010)

hier mal meine....
stehen jetzt zum verkauf...heul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contiracing (28. Januar 2010)

2009er Ion GBoxx2 in Nicolai Gates Teamfarben




Rahmen L
Code Bremse 
Boxxer Team
Reset Steuersatz
Contireifen
Lenker Truvativ 
Vorbau 60mm Truvativ
Gewicht (je nach Reifen) 20.5kg bis 21.2kg


----------



## Stagediver (28. Januar 2010)

darf ich fragen, warum du beide kisten verkaufst? sag jetzt nur nicht, du möchtest mal was neues haben... 

grüsse


----------



## contiracing (28. Januar 2010)

Stagediver schrieb:


> darf ich fragen, warum du beide kisten verkaufst? sag jetzt nur nicht, du möchtest mal was neues haben...
> 
> grüsse



ich bin testfahrer für nicolai (kalle).
und das 2010 ist schon in der produktion.
daher kann ich sie auch so günstig weg geben


----------



## Harvester (28. Januar 2010)

das könnte mir auch gefallen ( die Sache mit dem Testfahrer mein ich  )


----------



## contiracing (28. Januar 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> das könnte mir auch gefallen ( die Sache mit dem Testfahrer mein ich  )



nah, dann bewirb dich doch, für`s "contiracing" team!
hat nur vorteile:
hier eins z.b.

Mein Helius AM Mod. 2010 im Mai 2009 bekommen. 
Ich wusste, das Helius AM ist gut, aber in Alp`de Huze, Geil, geil, geil... 

Fahre damit sogar DH Rennen (Tabarz 09, Sollingen 09)


----------



## ins (28. Januar 2010)

Hast du da den FR Rohrsatz verbaut oder warum ist es für DH Rennen zugelassen?


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Januar 2010)

wie viel Hub hat denn dein Dämpfer im AM?


----------



## abbath (28. Januar 2010)

ins schrieb:


> Hast du da den FR Rohrsatz verbaut oder warum ist es für DH Rennen zugelassen?



Dass er als Testfahrer die Belastungsgrenzen austesten soll liegt doch in der Natur der Sache, oder?


----------



## contiracing (29. Januar 2010)

ins schrieb:


> Hast du da den FR Rohrsatz verbaut oder warum ist es für DH Rennen zugelassen?




Ja, glaube...
Kalle, sagte mir zumindest, das ich damit "ALLES" fahren kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contiracing (29. Januar 2010)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> wie viel Hub hat denn dein Dämpfer im AM?



Standart, so wie Ihn jeder kaufen kann.
Nicht wie an Elmars Helius von 2009 in Alp de Huez...


----------



## Luke-VTT (29. Januar 2010)

So ein sexy AM. Und das fährt in Göttingen rum und ich habs noch nie gesehen.


----------



## followupup (29. Januar 2010)

contiracing schrieb:


> Standart, so wie Ihn jeder kaufen kann.
> Nicht wie an Elmars Helius von 2009 in Alp de Huez...



Aber die Dämpferaufnahme ist doch etwas anders.
Sieht aus als wenn Du ihn in kleineren Schritten verstellen könntest.
Sind da 6 statt 4 Aufnahmelöcher ?


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Januar 2010)

contiracing schrieb:


> Standart, so wie Ihn jeder kaufen kann.
> Nicht wie an Elmars Helius von 2009 in Alp de Huez...



danke, dachte da aber eher an konkrete zahlen, also 50.9mm oder 57mm...


----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Januar 2010)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> danke, dachte da aber eher an konkrete zahlen, also 50.9mm oder 57mm...



Hallo, .....hier news in Bezug auf den helius AM :
>
> Das helius AM hat normalerweise im Standard einen 200er Dämpfer 
> eingebaut .
> Man kann jedoch bei dem helius AM auch die vordere Dämpferaufnahme 
> tauschen.
> Um auf diese Weise auch einen 216eer Dämpfer verbauen zu können, muß man
> muß hierbei eine "0-er" gegen eine "-13er" Dämpferaufnahme tauschen.
> Dann passt ein 216er Dämpfer. In Kombination mit einem Dämpfer mit 216er
> Länge und 63mm Hub müssen dann im 2009er Umlenkhebel die oberen beiden
> Löcher gesperrt werden und man hat trotzdem den vollen Federweg. In
> Kombination mit dem  2010er Umlenkhebel muß nur das obere Loch gesperrt
> werden . Der 2010er Umlenkhebel hat, damit man ihn erkennen kann, ein
> "B" eingefräst. Den 2010er Umlenkhebel gibt es ab sofort optional für
> das helius AM. Ebenso gibt es ab sofort den 216er Dämpferhalter
> optional. Die Federungsfunktionen von beiden Umlenkhebeln sind gleich.
> Der 2010 Umlenkhebel
> hat jedoch eine weitere Einhängeposition für weniger Federweg.
>
> gruss
>
> Kalle Nicolai


----------



## Rockcity Roller (30. Januar 2010)

jepp, so isses. find ich auch ne sehr gute option mit den umlenkhebeln für 216mm EBL...und genauso ist mein rahmen auch bestellt 
der DHX 5.0 AIR 216mm liegt hier schon und wartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (31. Januar 2010)

mein neues ion ST 

nächste woche kommt noch ne fox 40 und evtl. 09er saint kurbeln


----------



## Der_Graf (31. Januar 2010)

seeeeeeehr schön, gefällt mir verdammt gut 
Vllt noch aus optischen Gründen den Dämpfer drehen, aber sonst


----------



## --->freak<--- (31. Januar 2010)

geht leider nur sorum andersrum schlägt er an .. ! hat schon spruen davon ..


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Januar 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Die Federungsfunktionen von beiden Umlenkhebeln sind gleich.
> Der 2010 Umlenkhebel hat jedoch eine weitere Einhängeposition für weniger Federweg.



Ah sehr interessant. Wenn ich das jetzt aber richtig verstanden habe, spielt es bei einem 200er Dämpfer, sofern man den maximalen Federweg nutzen möchte, keinen unterschied welchen Umlenkhebel man einsetzt, oder?


----------



## OptiMist (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe am letzten Donnerstag ein Paket bekommen.



Der Inhalt war genau so schön wie ich ihn mir vorgestellt habe.



Und dann habe ich ein wenig gebastelt, und schon steht es da.



Leider wegen Krankheit immer noch jungfräulich.


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2010)

man ich brauch auch so ein Hardtail!!

Sieht mal richtig geil aus


----------



## pfalz (1. Februar 2010)

Hübsch...nur mit dem Vorbau und wie er montiert is kann ich mich nicht so ganz anfreunden...aber Du musst ja mit fahren 

Ist das eine Custom-Geo?


----------



## OptiMist (1. Februar 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> Hübsch...nur mit dem Vorbau und wie er montiert is kann ich mich nicht so ganz anfreunden...aber Du musst ja mit fahren
> 
> Ist das eine Custom-Geo?



Geometrie ist Standartgröße S
Der Vorbau wird nach einer richtigen Probefahrt eingestellt. 
Manchmal auch wieder verstellt dafür ist es ja ein VRO


----------



## Stagediver (1. Februar 2010)

Geile Rakete

...und gute Besserung, dass du deine neue möglichst schnell entjungfern kannst 

Grüsse


----------



## ufost (1. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufost (1. Februar 2010)

hier wartet auch was auf seine entjungverung.

ich freu mich schon drauf!!!


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Februar 2010)

sehr sehr schön!


----------



## Stagediver (1. Februar 2010)

wo denn? kann nichts sehen...


----------



## stuk (2. Februar 2010)

mein CC im 2009 "ENtourO"-Aufbau.


----------



## Trailsucker (4. Februar 2010)

Moinsen. Wollt mal fragen welche Farbe das ist.


----------



## c_w (5. Februar 2010)

Die Bilder sind zwar gerade nicht verfuegbar, aber Stuk hat an seinem CC auch das 2007er schwarz elox von Nicolai, welches dazu neigt, dauerhaft extrem schmutzig auszusehen ;-)


----------



## Luke-VTT (5. Februar 2010)

Schaut mir nach Fire Dept. Red aus. Bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## stuk (5. Februar 2010)

hi
ich glaube trailsucker meinte das fire dep. red (bild jetzt sichtbar)

ja das 2006/2007er Elox ist ne dreckige Sache ,  ich glaube es liegt an den "alten" (mit Logo gravierten) Easton Rohre, irgendwann wurde nicht mehr "dieses" Easton verbaut und das Elox wurde ein wenig glatter.
mir gefällt aber das grobe immer leicht verschmutze Elox, richtig sauber wirds alle paar wochen mal mit Brunox gemacht.
Kratzer Steinschläge sind bei diesem Elox ein echtes Fremdwort

mfg


----------



## c_w (5. Februar 2010)

Als ich gepostet habe waren saemtliche Bilder aus den MTB News Galerien nicht verfuegbar ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (5. Februar 2010)

mein neues altes bmxtb wird auch fire dept. red, yeah !!


----------



## Stagediver (5. Februar 2010)

Hey, das is ja mein Lambda 

Ich vermisse es jetzt schon 

Und ja, die Farbe is das gute, alte "fire dept. red"


Grüsse *daumen*


----------



## Mexicansativa (6. Februar 2010)

Hier mein Neues Ion ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig aber trotzdem mal ein Bild.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Februar 2010)

Bis auf die grüne Subrosa, sehr schick


----------



## Morti (6. Februar 2010)

noch jungfräulich


----------



## Mexicansativa (6. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bis auf die grüne Subrosa, sehr schick



Hinten wird es auch ne grüne sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prexl (6. Februar 2010)

@morti :


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Februar 2010)




----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2010)

krass


----------



## luk! (7. Februar 2010)

hübsch 
ein BOS-Dämpfer würde noch farblich passen

Aber mal im ernst: Zwar ungewöhnlich (funktioniert das gut, alles mit rechts zu bedienen?) aber sehr schön geworden. Dafür gibt es (einen großen) !


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. Februar 2010)

Danke  
Die Dorado ist nur übergangsweise zum testen im FR. Im laufe der Saison soll noch ein ION her. 
Alles mit rechts funktioniert super. Ich mache das aber schon seit mehr als zehn Jahren so. Anfangs war das nur aus optischen Gründen.


----------



## WODAN (7. Februar 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> noch jungfräulich
> 
> ###



Wow! Kompliment, besonderst bei dem Gewicht!


----------



## Team Nicolai (7. Februar 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


>



ja cool und jetzt noch ein ion und alles ist gut


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Februar 2010)




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Februar 2010)

hab mal ein paar blaue Kleinteile verbaut!


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Februar 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


>



 das muß mit auf die neue seite!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (8. Februar 2010)

Ja ein gelungenes echt sehr schönes Bike


----------



## softbiker (8. Februar 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> hab mal ein paar blaue Kleinteile verbaut!



sach ma überleberfrank wie macht sich den die TI-Feder? War auch schon am überlegen gegen die normale zu tauschen.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. Februar 2010)

also bisher kann ich keine Probleme mit der Feder feststellen!ich hab sie in 600er stärke bei ca 75 kilo incl Ausrüstung!funktioniert absolut super!


----------



## softbiker (8. Februar 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> also bisher kann ich keine Probleme mit der Feder feststellen!ich hab sie in 600er stärke bei ca 75 kilo incl Ausrüstung!funktioniert absolut super!



Ist dass nicht ein bissl hart? Ich hab feddich an die 110 und hab auch ne 600er drinne. Ausgerechnet hab ich mal ne 650er ab dass lässt ja jeden Komfort vermissen.


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre bei 80-83kg (nackt) eine 550 Feder, zwar im AM, aber 600 bei 75kg inkl. Ausrüstung, kommt mir das auch sehr hart vor.
Der TF Rechner spuckt bei 75kg mit 28% SAG 450 aus.
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. Februar 2010)

ok..trotz allem funktioniert der Hinterbau 1A bei mir!vorher war eine 500er stahlfeder drin!


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Februar 2010)

Wieviel SAG hast Du denn? Und welche Titanfeder ist das?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. Februar 2010)

is ne RCS,wenn ich mich jetz so draufsetz sinds so um die 25% sag


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Februar 2010)

25% ist ja im grünen Bereich. Scheint so als ob die RCS Federn deutlich weicher als angegeben sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --->freak<--- (9. Februar 2010)

so mein ion jetz mit fox 40 und die tage kommt nochn DHX 5.0 coil


----------



## stuk (9. Februar 2010)

hallo freak,
sehr schön mit der strebe in gabelfarbe.
aber ist der foxaufkleber nicht falschrum drauf?
ein weiser lenker fände ich noch stimmig.
viel spaß damit und mfg


----------



## --->freak<--- (9. Februar 2010)

joar ich hab die so gekauft-ali nix schuld ! 

naja mal sehen vllt kanll ich i-wann mal nen flat bar drauf !


----------



## Elfriede (9. Februar 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> noch jungfräulich



Uh, Schwarz und Purple. Geil, geil, geil!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Februar 2010)

So, heute fertig geworden


----------



## softbiker (11. Februar 2010)

sehr schön es fehlt nur das gewisse i-tüpfelchen. Ich weis grad nur nicht was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> sehr schön es fehlt nur das gewisse i-tüpfelchen. Ich weis grad nur nicht was



ne Rote Sattelklemme


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Februar 2010)

und vielleicht so einen integrierten Vorbau auf die Boxxer!aber auch so echt tolles Rad
und das schwarze Ion mit dem purple is auch absolut 1A


----------



## Tante-Emma (12. Februar 2010)

Finde auch, dass ne rote Hope Klemme schon mal nen Unterschied machen würde.


----------



## Harvester (12. Februar 2010)

lol, war auch mein Gedanke


----------



## Trailsucker (12. Februar 2010)

Hi. Ich hab jetzt den ganzen Thread und auch Teil 1 davon durchgeschaut und hab immernoch keinen Durchblick.Wie sieht firedepartment red und wie Karminrot aus? Hätte jemand von euch evntl. Bilder auf denen man den Unterschied gut erkennen kann?


----------



## sluette (12. Februar 2010)

ich glaube den unterschied wirst du auf zwei verschiedenen bildern nicht erkennen, da sieht jeder rotton für sich schon unterschiedlich aus, je nach belichtung. um was zu erkennen brauchst du schon ein bild wo beide töne drauf sind.


----------



## OldSchool (12. Februar 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> So, heute fertig geworden



Funtionaler Aufbau ohne Firlefanz. 

Rote Sattelklemme?


----------



## softbiker (12. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ne Rote Sattelklemme



Ei wie henn ich nua so blind sei kenne. Dange Vaddi


----------



## abbath (12. Februar 2010)

Also ich würde Sattelschelle und Steuersatz in einer Farbe belassen.


----------



## stuk (12. Februar 2010)

wenn ne rote Sattelstützenklemme dann müßte auch noch was rotes an die lenkzentrale.
Spacer? wenn montiert!, aheadkappe, ringe von den griffen??
aber was solls, das bike ist so verdammt gut und schön, ich würde es so lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (12. Februar 2010)

Das Ion ist ein geiles Bike egal welche Farbe.


----------



## Mexicansativa (12. Februar 2010)

ION unser, das du bist im Radkeller,
Geheiligt werde dein Name.
Dein Federweg komme.
Deine Schnelligkeit geschehe,
wie am SK also auch auf der HZ.
Unser täglich Speed gib uns heute.
Und vergib uns unsere Stürze,
wie auch wir vergeben unseren Doubles.
Und führe uns nicht in Versuchung,
sondern erlöse uns von den Lycras.
Denn dein ist der Downhill und der Antritt und die Kette rechts in Ewigkeit.
Amen. 


von Morti


----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2010)




----------



## OldSchool (12. Februar 2010)

Das Glaubensbekentnnis der Eiligen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Februar 2010)

Danke Jungs 
Aber das mit der roten Klemme wird nix werden. Bin kein Fan davon.
Integrierter Vorbau gefällt mir auch nicht. Mal davon abgesehen das bei einem Crash alles in die Brücken geleitet wird. Ein normaler Vorbau nimmt die meiste Energie erstmal weg. Auch muss dann der Lenker nicht so leiden. 

Bin schon aufs fahren gespannt


----------



## Trailsucker (12. Februar 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> ich glaube den unterschied wirst du auf zwei verschiedenen bildern nicht erkennen, da sieht jeder rotton für sich schon unterschiedlich aus, je nach belichtung. um was zu erkennen brauchst du schon ein bild wo beide töne drauf sind.



Lass mich raten: Ein solches Bild gibt es nicht. Welches ist denn das typische Nicolai-rot. Karmin oder? und das Firedep ist ein wenig tiefer oder irre ich mich?


----------



## swannema (13. Februar 2010)

Wenn man sich die entsprechenden RAL-Farbtöne anschaut, RAL3002 für Karminrot und RAL 3000 für Feuerrot, ist das Karminrot etwas dunkler,reiner und einen Touch blauer im Farbton. Die Unterschiede sind für einen Nichtkoloristen kaum sichtbar. RAL 3000 kommt übrigens dem Original Coca Cola sehr nahe. Wer sich nicht entscheiden kann, nimmt RAL 3001 Signalrot, der liegt genau zwischen den beiden Anderen.


----------



## Trailsucker (13. Februar 2010)

Dann eine letzte Frage: Das ist Fire department oder?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Februar 2010)

müsste so sein, ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (16. Februar 2010)

goiles oldschool Nicolai 



will haben, suche


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. Februar 2010)

die Reifen!!


----------



## fuzzball (16. Februar 2010)

naja fürsn Streetdownhill passend , ich find das Ding nur goil, versuch einem Freund (fast Neuzustand) seins schon seit einiger Zeit abzuschwatzen bisher leider ohne Erfolg  aber ich werde nicht aufgeben


----------



## Stagediver (17. Februar 2010)

dann bleib dran... würde sagen, wir sammeln alle so lange für dich, bis er nicht mehr nein sagen kann


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> will haben, suche



ich kenn jemand der sowas in der Art hat


----------



## Mexicansativa (17. Februar 2010)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> Dann eine letzte Frage: Das ist Fire department oder?



Nein das ist schwarz(hinten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (17. Februar 2010)

endlich fertig






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Februar 2010)

Gefällt 
Bermsleitung vorn vielleicht noch bißchen lang?


----------



## Bergamonster (17. Februar 2010)

sehr geil  würd vielleicht noch n weißes Lenkerband als Kettenstrebenschutz nehmen und ein Bild vor ner schwarzen Wand machen


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> goiles oldschool Nicolai
> 
> 
> 
> will haben, suche


 
Yeeeehhhaaaa!!! Maschinenbau rules


----------



## Mexicansativa (17. Februar 2010)

Bergamonster schrieb:


> sehr geil  würd vielleicht noch n weißes Lenkerband als Kettenstrebenschutz nehmen und ein Bild vor ner schwarzen Wand machen



weißes Lenkerband hatte ich auch überlegt aber das wird dann so schnell dreckig und sieht dann meiner meinung nach nicht so schön aus.
Der Schwarze Schlauch ist und bleibt schwarz.
Wer hatt denn ne schwarze Wand zu hause??


----------



## Hatschipuh (17. Februar 2010)

is anthrazit auch ok?


----------



## mr proper (18. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> goiles oldschool Nicolai



Wieso schraubt man an nen Baukrahn Pedale und nimmt den dan als Fahrrad


----------



## pisskopp (18. Februar 2010)

nix


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (18. Februar 2010)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> Dann eine letzte Frage: Das ist Fire department oder?



Ist Karminrot....hatte das Ufo st auch mal in der farbe!


----------



## der-gute (18. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich will ein AM unter 12 Kilo in XL

mit Pedalen und eher 11,5 wie 11,99 Kilo

ob das mit dem AC klappen würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (18. Februar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Naja, ich will ein AM unter 12 Kilo in XL
> 
> mit Pedalen und eher 11,5 wie 11,99 Kilo
> 
> ob das mit dem AC klappen würde?



wo ist das Problem??? ich seh keins

Teil	Hersteller	Preis	Gewicht	
*Rahmen	Nicolai Helius AC *	2600,0	
*Dämpfer	FOX RP23 HV*	236,0	50,8mm hub

Gabel	LEFTY MAX Carbon /PBR 2010	1284,0	88 optimiert 140mm

Steuersatz	Cannondale SI		58,2	
Steuerrohr	Cannondale one-piece Stem		225,7	mit Syntace Klemme

Vorbau	Cannondale one-piece Stem	0,00	0,0	80mm 
Lenker	Edge Composite	0,00	169,7	700mm bei 31,8mm
Griffe	Ritchey WCS	0,00	50,0	
Bar Ends		0,00	0,0	
Sattelklemme	Tune Würger	0,00	30,0	34,9mm
Sattelstütze	Thomson Masterpiece	189,0	350mm
Sattel	Keil Vollcarbon	96,8	
Spannachsen/Schnellspanner	Tune DC17	20,0	nur HR
VR-Nabe	Tune Cannonball SL	89,0	
HR-Nabe	Tune Prince		190,0	
Speichen	Sapim CX Ray	278,0	64 Stück
Nippel	Alu	20,0	
Felgen Edge Composite AM Clincher	799,6	2 Stück
Felgenband	Tesa		5,0	
Schläuche/Tubelesskit	Eclipse Ultralights		110,0	2 Stück
Vorderreifen	Conti MK 2.4 SS	539,0	
Hinterreifen	Conti MK 2.4 SS	541,0	

Kurbeln	Cannondale Hollowgramm SL	0,00	605,3	3-fach inkl BSA Kit

Pedale	Crankbrothers EB SL	266,0	
Kassette	DA	193,0	12-27 Kassette

Kette	XTR	300,0	
Schaltgriffe	XTR RF		215,0	
Umwerfer	XTR 952	122,0	
Schaltwerk	XTR 972 GS	0,00	180,0	
Schaltaußenhüllen	XTR Yumeya		50,0	
Schaltinnenzüge	XTR		50,0	
Vorderbremse	XTR		232,0	
Hinterbremse	XTR		240,0	

Scheibe vorne	Ashima Windcutter		115,0	180mm
Scheibe hinten	Ashima Windcutter		90,0	160mm

Summe		zirka	10189,3


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wo ist das Problem??? ich seh keins



Ich auch nicht. Ich hab es mal mit "normalen" Teilen durchgerechnet und komme auf 11,5 kg ohne großen Aufwand oder Kosten.


----------



## der-gute (18. Februar 2010)

Hmmm ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hmmm ;-)



Jetzt komm, hör auf Dein Gefühl 

Schweißporno und Nicolai-Blümchen-Support, was braucht es mehr 

...


----------



## der-gute (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ja schon ein Argon FR
und ein 901

ich kenn beide Seiten...

Ein neues Rad kommt sowieso nicht sofort
will aber die richtigen Bilder im Kopf haben
zu träumen...


----------



## softbiker (18. Februar 2010)

Ein AX mit Lefty das hab ich auch schon überlegt. Das wäre bestimmt ne tolle Sache. Hier im Bikemarkt ist ja grad eine übern Tisch gegangen. Da hab ich schon überlegt und konnte aber noch widerstehen.


----------



## fuzzball (19. Februar 2010)

kenn ich hatte/hab bis auf den Rahmen und LRS sogar schon alle Teile beisammen getragen; zum Glück konnte ich kurz vorher nochmal AC und AM parallel probefahren , und kam zu dem Schluß, dass das AM besser passt. Würde mir am liebsten noch ein AC dazu aufbauen, aber leider kein sechser im Lotto


----------



## softbiker (19. Februar 2010)

Ne ich hab schon ein FR. Jetz ist noch ein ION geplant. Da ich aber auch kein 6er im Lotto hab muss ich dafür auch noch ein bissl schaffe


----------



## der-gute (19. Februar 2010)

Mein Argon FR hat knapp < 12 Kilo und mit dem fahr ich alles alltägliche
Einsatzbereich: Rennrad bis XC

mein 901 hat 180/200 und knapp über 15 Kilo
mit dem kann ich alles von Bikepark bis Feldweg fahren

daher decken die Beiden alles ab.
Mit meinen 100kg gehen auch die 15 Kilos noch bergauf

Was ich dazu möchte, is ein Rad für die Schnittmenge

ein Rad, mit dem man auch ne Tour auf festem Untergrund fahren kann, ohne sich doof zu fühlen
und ein Rad das dazu noch fürs Trail fahren da is
kein Enduro oder Freerider!

Meine Wahl wäre ein 301MK8 mit 140mm
oder eben ein Helius AC

und es soll gut unter 12 Kilo wiegen, weil es möglich is und auch für meine 100kg noch stabil genug is.

Fürs 301 spricht die Kinematik und die 120-160mm Flexibilität
fürs AC spricht die perfekte Verarbeitung und die unglaubliche Schönheit

hmmm ;-)

da es kein Kurzschluss werden soll, werde ich erstmal im Laufe des Jahres ProbefahrtEN machen

ein AC mit titansilbereloxiertem Hauptrahmen und schwarzeloxiertem Hinterbau wär mein Ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ein AX mit Lefty das hab ich auch schon überlegt. Das wäre bestimmt ne tolle Sache. Hier im Bikemarkt ist ja grad eine übern Tisch gegangen. Da hab ich schon überlegt und konnte aber noch widerstehen.


 

Was ist nen AX? Und da willst Du eine Cannondale-Gabel einbauen?


----------



## softbiker (19. Februar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Was ist nen AX? Und da willst Du eine Cannondale-Gabel einbauen?



Ich meinte doch ein AC. dieses doofe x liegt ja glei nebam c auf da tastatur da hob ich mich hald schnell verhaspelt.
und was spricht gegen eine Cannondale-Gabel?
Ob nun Fox RS oder Co. ist vollkommen Wurst. Die Lefty is ne relativ wartungsarme-Gabel und 140mm sind doch o.k. fürs AC oder nicht?


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Februar 2010)

Technisch spreche ich Dir fast aus dem Herzen. Mal probiert, mit der Levty freihändig (wenn auch nur kurz zum mal Rückengerademachen) zu fahren? 
Allerdings habe ich eine Antipathie gegen Cannondale, mags nicht (rahmenmäßig) zu sehr Masse. Ist für mich somit als Marke irgendwie unvorstellbar, die an ein NICOLAI!! zu basteln. Optisch suggeriert mir die Lefty zudem Instabilität. Und mit dem Teil dann in den Bikepark??


----------



## softbiker (19. Februar 2010)

ich glaube kaum das man mit dem AC im park hämmern geht. Aber dass lassen wir dahingestellt, ich mag cannondale ja eigentlich auch nicht, allerdings als gewichtsfetischist kommt man fast nicht drummrumm. Ich meine auf der mtbr schon eine N mit Levty gesehen zu haben. Nachdem es für mich sowieso kein AC gibt sondern ein ION werd ich da auch ne Travis rannbastln.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Februar 2010)

Kann sein, daß es schon jemand getan hat  
Aber ob er glücklich damit geworden ist? Vielleicht war´s auch nur ein Aufbau mit Teilen, die man noch so im Keller hatte. Mein FR habe ich auch fast so bestückt.

Mit dem Bikepark hast natürlich recht, habe irgendwie das AM im Hinterkopf gehabt


----------



## fuzzball (19. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ne ich hab schon ein FR. Jetz ist noch ein ION geplant. Da ich aber auch kein 6er im Lotto hab muss ich dafür auch noch ein bissl schaffe


naja hab halt etwas zwischen meinem Scalpel und Helius ST gesucht, als Ersatz für das Perp und da liegen dummerweise genau AC und AM dazwischen, deswegen das Dilemma.



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Technisch spreche ich Dir fast aus dem Herzen. Mal probiert, mit der Lefty freihändig (wenn auch nur kurz zum mal Rückengerademachen) zu fahren?


ist gar kein Problem, fahre mit diversen Lefty Modellen seit 2001. Was die Wartungsarmut, die Steifigkeit, das Gewicht und das Ansprechverhalten angeht gibt es aus meiner Sicht keine bessere Gabel (von 100 bis 140mm).



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Kann sein, daß es schon jemand getan hat
> Aber ob er glücklich damit geworden ist? Vielleicht war´s auch nur ein Aufbau mit Teilen, die man noch so im Keller hatte. :


Das Helius CC meiner Freundin hat eine Lefty Speed Carbon SL (1225gr) verbaut (mit inzwischen C`dale Steuerrohr); im Vorgänger Modell hat sie ebenfalls eine Lefty verbaut gehabt, welche  funktioniert (u.a. auch Wettkämpfe wie 2x Transalp, 2x Transalp Schwarzwald) hat ohne Ausfälle nur die jährliche Wartung. Nachteil war, dass beim ersten CC noch ein Standard Steuerrohr (1 1/8) verbaut war, welches einen unschönen Adapter erforderte.

Die Keller-Argumentation kenne  ich eigentlich nur von Leidville Fahrern (hoffe du bist keiner, deswegen bitte keine pauschalisierungen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ....(hoffe du bist keiner, deswegen bitte keine pauschalisierungen)


 
Sicher nicht 
Und fährst Du freihändig mit der Levty? Was Wartungsarmut und Ansprechverhalten angeht ist das sicher eine gute Argumentation für die Levty. Es ist aber eben nur meine persönliche Meinung, die ich kund tat. 

Bzgl. Steuerrohr, hat das Nicolai umgeschweißt?


----------



## der-gute (19. Februar 2010)

die aktuellen Leftys mit 140 mm passen genau in ein XL-Steuerrohr in 1.5 mit integriertem Reset Steuersatz für 1 1/8 Gabeln

bis auf den mm...


----------



## fuzzball (19. Februar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sicher nicht
> Und fährst Du freihändig mit der Levty? Was Wartungsarmut und Ansprechverhalten angeht ist das sicher eine gute Argumentation für die Levty. Es ist aber eben nur meine persönliche Meinung, die ich kund tat.
> Bzgl. Steuerrohr, hat das Nicolai umgeschweißt?


 kein Problem, man mag eine Marke oder nicht, was ja auch i.O. ist; fahr halt Cannondale seit ich 9 Jahre alt bin, deswegen glaube ich ein bißchen Erfahrung damit zu haben - bin vor 2 Jahren zu N gewechselt, da mir die Cannondale Politik - Produktionsverlegung nach Taiwan - nicht gefällt und ich sowas nicht unterstütze, dann lieber ein gutes beständiges deutsches Unternehmen.
Freihändig fahren klar z.B. an jeder Versorgungsstation, wenn die Riegel und Co im Trikot verstaut werden, oder auf der Privatrunde, wenn das Handy klingelt und aus dem Rucksack geholt wird,.....am anfang muss man sich vielleicht daran gewöhnen, aber der Mensch ist ja ein Gewohnheitstier.

Bzgl. Steuerrohr: nein ist ein neuer Rahmen, da der erste ein bißchen zu groß war (gebraucht gekauft) und die Farbe der Madame nicht so gefallen hat 



der-gute schrieb:


> die aktuellen Leftys mit 140 mm passen genau in ein XL-Steuerrohr in 1.5 mit integriertem Reset Steuersatz für 1 1/8 Gabeln
> bis auf den mm...


Achtung der Cannondale Standard ist 1.5xx ,der orginal 55gr Steuersatz und die Lefty SI Stem Steerer Einheit (Vorbau und Steuerrohr bestehen aus einer Einheit und sind dadurch wesentlich steifer - zumindest mein subjektives Gefühl) passen nur da rein.




Für alle anderen Steuerrohre gibt es die Lefty4all Steuerrohre, damit kann man die Lefty in 1.5 und 1 1/8 Steuerrohre verbauen (zu achten ist höchstens noch auf die Steuerrohrlänge des Rahmens).
Nur um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden


----------



## der-gute (19. Februar 2010)

Darum wäre ja das XL-Steuerrohr plus flacher Wan.5 genau so lang, wie die Lefty4U mit XL Schaft

das passt perfekt...


----------



## nollak (20. Februar 2010)

So und hier mal meine neueste Errungenschaft.


----------



## psc1 (21. Februar 2010)

nollak schrieb:


> So und hier mal meine neueste Errungenschaft.



schönes Radl, welche Farbe ist das denn?

ganz schee madschisch bei Dir ;-)


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Februar 2010)

seasick green.


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> (zu achten ist höchstens noch auf die Steuerrohrlänge des Rahmens).
> Nur um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden




Was geht denn da so maximal?


----------



## psc1 (21. Februar 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> seasick green.




THX kroiter


----------



## fuzzball (21. Februar 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Was geht denn da so maximal?



 wieviel mm, aber es gibt Steuerrohre die länger sind, was speziell wenn die Leftybrücken verklebt sind problematisch ist; hinsichtlich wieviel, geh ich nachher mal in den Keller zum nachmessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (21. Februar 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> seasick green.



Denke mal das passt, Farbe konnte ich mir ja auch nicht aussuchen beim Gebrauchtkauf aber irgendwie hat es was.

Matschig wars wohl gestern. Hab heut auch den halben Tag in der Garage mit saubern und Kasette, Kette und Schalthebel austauschen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Februar 2010)

nach dem makeover, die erste Testfahrt und für gut befunden


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. Februar 2010)

Heut war ich mal mit meiner Nicolai Rarität unterwegs. Ist mein erstes Nicolai welches ich 2004 von nem Teamfahrer gekauft hab. Wurde ursprünglich im September 2002 hergestellt und in der Zeit konnte sich Nicolai noch nicht entscheiden ob Helius DH oder Helius ST.

Somit ist der Rahmen und ein Teil der Gussets vom DH, ein paar Gussets aber vom ST und deshalb geht die 888 auch in Ordnung.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Februar 2010)

Vincents BMXTB Race mit Gates Carbon Drive als Pumptrackaufbau und leichten 9,4kg (steht zum Verkauf, Bikemarkt):


----------



## brokenarmsdude (22. Februar 2010)

wie kann man sowas nur verkaufen :/ das würd ich einrahmen und ins Wohnzimmer stellen^^


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Februar 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> wie kann man sowas nur verkaufen :/ das würd ich einrahmen und ins Wohnzimmer stellen^^



Ich glaube Vincent wird sich da schon einen würdigen Ersatz aufbauen 

Ich finde das Bike aber auch Hammer, vor allem ist der Preis wirklich spitze, wenn man weiss was die einzelnen Teile und der Costum Rahmen kostet. Hätte ich Geld über, würde ich es selbst kaufen.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (22. Februar 2010)

Das war auch mein erster Gedanke als das Teil im Bikemarkt auftauchte...
naja 1 BMXTB muss erstmal reichen


----------



## 525Rainer (22. Februar 2010)

der preis ist heiss aber so ein rad kann man einfach nicht an betonkanten knallen und auf der strasse regelmässig wegwerfen. dafür ist es zu schön.


----------



## Der_Graf (23. Februar 2010)

woah da geht mir einer ab, und erst bei dem preis...
Brauchen tu ichs nicht. Aber wär durchaus schnieke. Ich schlaf mal ne Nacht drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (23. Februar 2010)

cooler hobel von vince


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. Februar 2010)

schickes ding, schade, dass die eloxierung an den sitzstreben etwas daneben gegangen ist.
das bike ist sonst echt schoen, nur fuer was kann man es benutzen ausser aufm pumptrack rumgurken?


----------



## WODAN (23. Februar 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> cooler hobel von vince



Und warum steht er nicht bei Dir?
Da hätte er doch ein gutes und warmes Zuhause


----------



## Team Nicolai (23. Februar 2010)

nicht meine abteilung


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Februar 2010)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> das bike ist sonst echt schoen, nur fuer was kann man es benutzen ausser aufm pumptrack rumgurken?


Für den härteren Einsatz: andere Gabel rein und gut. Die restlichen Parts sind ja alle stabil und bewährt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Februar 2010)

Carbon-Drive ist sowas von lecker. Mal schauen wie das in Zukunft am Fully gelöst wird und dann in Kombi mit Getriebe *sabber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (23. Februar 2010)

der März naht und damit das Nucleon AM


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Februar 2010)

Aber mit Carbon-Drive-Option? Bisher war´s ja nur bei Hardtails möglich oder hab ich was im falschen Hals?


----------



## Morti (23. Februar 2010)

hab nochmal die decals ausgetauscht


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. Februar 2010)

i like!!!
sabber, tropf.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Februar 2010)

Cool, ist das Silber?


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Februar 2010)

Servus,

ein etwas besseres Foto meines blauen BMXTB. Etwas schwerer als das von Vince und nicht ganz so schön...  Dafür aber meins!


----------



## habbadu (23. Februar 2010)

Sehr schönes, blaues BMXTB


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Februar 2010)

Spacer unterm Vorbau noch raus, ansonsten sehr schick, gefällt mir


----------



## Dittmosher (23. Februar 2010)

nollak schrieb:


> So und hier mal meine neueste Errungenschaft.



sehr schick... aber sag mal, ist das mein altes? ist da zufällig ein lackabplatzer unten nähe tretlager???


----------



## Morti (23. Februar 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ein etwas besseres Foto meines blauen BMXTB. Etwas schwerer als das von Vince und nicht ganz so schön...  Dafür aber meins!



bis auf die spacer super klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (23. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Cool, ist das Silber?



ja, ist es


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. Februar 2010)

na gut, damit eure nicht so alleine sind, zeig ich euch auch mal meine kleine, braune huepfburg...


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Februar 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> ja, ist es



Danke


----------



## nollak (24. Februar 2010)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> sehr schick... aber sag mal, ist das mein altes? ist da zufällig ein lackabplatzer unten nähe tretlager???



Jep das hat da nen Lackplatzer hab das gebraucht hier ausm Forum gekauft.


----------



## Garrett (24. Februar 2010)

tsweet das gebräunte!!


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Februar 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> bis auf die spacer super klasse



die sind nur solange dran, bis ich weiss, wies am besten passt.... die gabel ist noch nicht gekürzt.


----------



## Morti (25. Februar 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> die sind nur solange dran, bis ich weiss, wies am besten passt.... die gabel ist noch nicht gekürzt.



ok, dachte ich mir schon


----------



## waschi82 (25. Februar 2010)

i like that brown one....hmmmmm


----------



## oldrizzo (27. Februar 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> ok, dachte ich mir schon



dachte mir, dass du das denkst.  ich hoffe, ich kann bald mal ein update meines am posten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limestone (2. März 2010)

..braun ist echt cool, würd ich auch mal probieren, wenn ich mir was neues bestelle...


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2010)

Abo.


----------



## schnubbi81 (2. März 2010)

limestone schrieb:


> ..braun ist echt cool, würd ich auch mal probieren...



ja, schmeckt echt gut 

freut mich, wenns nicht nur mir gefaellt


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. März 2010)

Ich habe leider keinen Fotografen, der mich ständig verfolgt und so geile Bilder macht wie Collin, aber naja


----------



## checkb (3. März 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Ich habe leider keinen Fotografen, der mich ständig verfolgt und so geile Bilder macht wie Collin, aber naja



Dafür hast du ein geiles Radl.

checkb


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. März 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Dafür hast du ein geiles Radl.
> 
> checkb




hört man gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monolithic (3. März 2010)

Frühlingsfarben:









Alles net mehr das Neueste, aber funktioniert halt und fährt sich gut.


----------



## WODAN (3. März 2010)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Frühlingsfarben:
> 
> ###
> 
> Alles net mehr das Neueste, aber funktioniert halt und fährt sich gut.



  
Genau das macht ja Nicolai aus, man kann selbst ein 10 Jahre altes Bike noch richtig rannehmen ohne Angst zu haben das der Rahmen bricht!


----------



## Team Nicolai (3. März 2010)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Frühlingsfarben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bass baby bass


----------



## Monolithic (3. März 2010)

> Genau das macht ja Nicolai aus, man kann selbst ein 10 Jahre altes Bike noch richtig rannehmen ohne Angst zu haben das der Rahmen bricht!



Was meinste, warum ich dem inzwischen 6 Jahre alten Rahmen nochmal neuen Lack verpasst habe?


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. März 2010)

frisch auf den tisch 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/587341


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. März 2010)

Bei Interesse abzugeben


----------



## chridsche (4. März 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> frisch auf den tisch
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/587341



...absolut !!!
nur das Unterrohrgusset  etwas merkwürdiger Zwitter; wirkt auf dem Foto wie freihand gefräst.


----------



## Hatschipuh (4. März 2010)

chridsche schrieb:


> ...absolut !!!
> nur das Unterrohrgusset  etwas merkwürdiger Zwitter; wirkt auf dem Foto wie freihand gefräst.



hier wird dir geholfen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432994

mir persönlich gefällt das alte gusset viel besser!


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. März 2010)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/9/4/1/0/_/large/CIMG3277.JPG





Noch nich ferdig.


----------



## ollibolli (4. März 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Genau das macht ja Nicolai aus, man kann selbst ein 10 Jahre altes Bike noch richtig rannehmen ohne Angst zu haben das der Rahmen bricht!



Deswegen siehts nach 11 Jahren bei mir so aus  Mein Virus ist immer noch im Einsatz. Ich glaube, ich werde es nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. März 2010)

schöner Klassiker!.....und auch sonst alle Bikes hier einfach nur geil
Niemals verkaufen,wenn dann mal vererben...oder mit ins Grab nehmen
ich könnt mich jeden Tag in den A**** beissen das ich mein altes DH verkauft hab!


----------



## fuzzball (4. März 2010)

sieht doch schonmal gut aus  bin gespannt auf das Endergebnis


HypnoKröte schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/9/4/1/0/_/large/CIMG3277.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sind die Michelin mit ihren fast 700gr UST Reifen?


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. März 2010)

Man möge es kaum glaub es sind die 2.25 Faltreifen ! 

Aber Luft rein zack dicht. So geil zum aufziehen die Teile und richtig gutes Profil.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Man möge es kaum glaub es sind die 2.25 Faltreifen !
> Aber Luft rein zack dicht. So geil zum aufziehen die Teile und richtig gutes Profil.



Interessante Reifen. Hast Du einen 57mm Dämpfer verbaut und schon eine Kollisionskontrolle mit den Michelin gemacht?


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. März 2010)

Morgen werd ich ausfürhliche Messungen vornehmen Die Kollissionskontrolle (Jup 57 er) durchführen und kurz ins Gelände rasen. Aber mein 1. Eindruck> Hammer für den Preis echt der Hammer


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2010)

Sahin 
mach mal ein besseres bild...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2010)

bitte etwas heller...


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2010)

Update


----------



## pfalz (5. März 2010)

und was für ein schickes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2010)

Schön, das AFR ! Was ist das für eine Größe ?


----------



## Garrett (5. März 2010)

@ Hypnokröte: Schickes Rad!! Was für eine Sattelstütze hastn verbaut?


----------



## Team Nicolai (5. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Update



mann echt ein cooler hobel


----------



## waschi82 (5. März 2010)

jap!


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. März 2010)




----------



## guru39 (6. März 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schön, das AFR ! Was ist das für eine Größe ?



is´n M




Team Nicolai schrieb:


> mann echt ein cooler hobel



Das freut mich ganz besonderst, wenn du so was schreibst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (6. März 2010)

@HynoKröte: Das Gewicht ist schon nett. Mein Eindruck ist allerdings, dass ein Helius AC zu der Ausstattung wesentlich besser passt als das AM...

Dein Rahmen war mit der Pulverbeschichtung wirklich so leicht? Eloxiert hat meiner ca. 3.1kg gewogen (ok, mit ICGS und 12mm-Ausfallenden, aber ohne Achse). Ich dache die Pulverbeschichtung wiegt gut 200-300g...


----------



## HypnoKröte (6. März 2010)

AC ? ich wollt schon etwas mit mehr FW um einfach mal alles abzudecken. 
Ein sehr leichtes HT hab ich bereits. 

ISCG hab ich auch


----------



## ollibolli (6. März 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> schöner Klassiker!.....und auch sonst alle Bikes hier einfach nur geil
> Niemals verkaufen,wenn dann mal vererben...oder mit ins Grab nehmen
> ich könnt mich jeden Tag in den A**** beissen das ich mein altes DH verkauft hab!



... warscheinlich werde ich es mit ins Grab nehmen 

Ich habe schon sooft nach neuem geliebäugelt - trennen kann ich mich aber davon nicht


----------



## dreamdeep (6. März 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Dein Rahmen war mit der Pulverbeschichtung wirklich so leicht? Eloxiert hat meiner ca. 3.1kg gewogen (ok, mit ICGS und 12mm-Ausfallenden, aber ohne Achse).


Das wundert mich auch. Mein alte Helius AM in M und RAW mit ISCG und 12mm wog 3142g ohne Achse! Wie kann da ein pulverbeschichtetes in gleicher Größe leichter sein?

Ansonsten ist der Aufbau wirklich schön leicht. Aber Speedneedle und 150mm Gabel hat imho nichts am AM verloren.

Der dura ace 7900 Umwerfer ist ja mal wirklich leicht, brauch ich auch! Gibt es irgendwelche Abstriche im Schaltverhalten?


----------



## HypnoKröte (6. März 2010)

Was schlagt n ihr für ne Gabel vor ? bei 160 ist Sense, und die 160 er Gabel wiegen dann gleich mal 400 g mehr für 10mm mehr FW ? Übrigens ist nur der Hauptrahmen gepulvert.


----------



## flyingscot (6. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Was schlagt n ihr für ne Gabel vor ? bei 160 ist Sense, und die 160 er Gabel wiegen dann gleich mal 400 g mehr für 10mm mehr FW ? Übrigens ist nur der Hauptrahmen gepulvert.



Hmm, nach der Logik hättest du auch das Helius AC mit 10mm weniger Federweg und 500g weniger Gewicht nehmen können...


----------



## HypnoKröte (6. März 2010)

Ich dacht das mit dem Rahmen sei geklärt gewesen-.-

Außerdem gehts nich um FW sondern um Reserven, dieser Aufbau muss nicht so bleiben.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Was schlagt n ihr für ne Gabel vor? bei 160 ist Sense, und die 160 er Gabel wiegen dann gleich mal 400 g mehr


Lyrik Coil U-Turn oder Talas, dann ist das Fahrwerk stimmig und macht Spaß. Das Mehrgewicht im Endaufbau ist doch egal. Mit der U-Turn kommst Du dann auf 13kg, ist doch noch immer absolut leicht und ausreichend.

Noch mal zum Umwerfer, gibt es irgendwelche Abstriche im Schaltverhalten? Ist der mit 77g noch original oder getunt? 



> Übrigens ist nur der Hauptrahmen gepulvert.


Verstehe trotzdem nicht warum Dein Rahmen 10g leichter ist, als ein Rahmen mit gleicher Größe und Ausstattung in RAW? Selbst wenn nur der Hauptrahmen gepulvert ist, sollte das doch mindestens 150g ausmachen. Wann wurde Dein Rahmen denn gebaut? Hat der schon die neue Schwinge oder noch die alte mit den Ausfräsungen?

...


----------



## HypnoKröte (6. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Lyrik Coil U-Turn oder Talas, dann ist das Fahrwerk stimmig und macht Spaß. Das Mehrgewicht im Endaufbau ist doch egal. Mit der U-Turn kommst Du dann auf 13kg, ist doch noch immer absolut leicht und ausreichend.
> 
> Noch mal zum Umwerfer, gibt es irgendwelche Abstriche im Schaltverhalten? Ist der mit 77g noch original oder getunt?
> 
> ...




Puh also den Frame hab ich seit August. Das Schaltverhalten ist gut, was auch nicht verwunderlich ist, 2 Fach werfer für 2 Fach MTB gabs schon früher.

Der ist ungetuned so leicht, man kann noch fleißig Alu Schrauben nachrüsten und ne CFK Schelle.


----------



## vertexto82 (6. März 2010)

Helius RC in Wintercamo;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (6. März 2010)

Ich glaube Kalle hat mir den falschen Rahmen geschickt !  
Helius AM 2010 Gr.M , schwarz elox. , ISCG , 12mm ohne Achse und so schwer   











Nicolai


----------



## Dittmosher (6. März 2010)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> na gut, damit eure nicht so alleine sind, zeig ich euch auch mal meine kleine, braune huepfburg...



Sehr schick!!!


----------



## HypnoKröte (6. März 2010)

Hmm die neuen ham an der Kettenstrebe wohl keine 2. Ausfräsung mehr ?


----------



## Mythilos (6. März 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Ich glaube Kalle hat mir den falschen Rahmen geschickt !
> Helius AM 2010 Gr.M , schwarz elox. , ISCG , 12mm ohne Achse und so schwer
> 
> Nicolai



bau halt die Dämpferaufnahmen, und das Schaltauge ab und wiege dann nochmal!


----------



## nicolai.fan (6. März 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> bau halt die Dämpferaufnahmen, und das Schaltauge ab und wiege dann nochmal!



mach ich und den Aufgleber vergess ich auch nicht


----------



## dreamdeep (6. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Hmm die neuen ham an der Kettenstrebe wohl keine 2. Ausfräsung mehr ?



Ja, daran kann es allerdings nicht liegen. Mein RAW Rahmen war aus Juli und hatte die Ausfräsungen noch.



> Das Schaltverhalten ist gut, was auch nicht verwunderlich ist, 2 Fach werfer für 2 Fach MTB gabs schon früher.


Danke, der Dura Ace Umwerfer ist nun auf meine Tuningliste


----------



## HypnoKröte (6. März 2010)

Also meiner hat das 2. Loch , wieso meiner so leicht ist kA. 
Ich werd jetzt auf jedenfall noch alle Senkkopfschrauben durch TI und AL ersetzen und die Dämpferbolzen auch durch TI. 

@Dream: Darf ich fragen wieso du wieder einen aufbaust ? Wasn mit dem Alten ?


----------



## dreamdeep (6. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> @Dream: Darf ich fragen wieso du wieder einen aufbaust ? Wasn mit dem Alten ?



Der neue Rahmen ist mit AFR Unterrohr ausgestattet für die Freigabe bis 180mm Gabeln. Das wäre mit dem alten Rahmen nicht möglich gewesen.

Was die Titanschrauben am Dämpfer angeht. Mach Dich zuerst noch mal schlau. Die Dämpferschrauben selbst müssen laut Nicolai die original verbauten sein. Besonders bei der hinteren Aufnahme. Die Schrauben für den Dämpferschlitten hat schon mal jemand anders aus dem Nicolai Forum gegen Titan ausgetauscht, mit dem Ergebnis das sie verbogen sind. Muss irgendwo im "Helius AM Aufbau" Thread stehen.


----------



## José94 (7. März 2010)

vertexto82 schrieb:


> Helius RC in Wintercamo;-)



hübsch hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morphe72 (7. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Hmm die neuen ham an der Kettenstrebe wohl keine 2. Ausfräsung mehr ?



Gibt es evtl Bilder zum Vergleich von "alt" und "neu"?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. März 2010)

morphe72 schrieb:


> Gibt es evtl Bilder zum Vergleich von "alt" und "neu"?



alt







Neu


----------



## HypnoKröte (7. März 2010)

Gibts da eig. nen Grund für ? 

Die alten Fr sehn aus wie die neuen AM an der Stelle. Strange


----------



## pfalz (7. März 2010)

Mein Schokobomber..


----------



## habbadu (7. März 2010)

...Mein Schokobomber...


Klasse
Die Farbe wäre auch was für unseren Gürü


----------



## fuzzball (7. März 2010)

wirklich komisch, zumal das Nicolai Werbe AM 2010 auch die Ausfräsungen hat




muss am Montag sofort bei meinem Händler anrufen, will nämlich nicht die schwerere Variante haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (7. März 2010)

Mein UFO nach `nem Update.
Warte immer noch auf die Sudpin III und ein paar rote Eloxteilchen.......


----------



## Der_Graf (7. März 2010)

das sind doch höchstens paar gramm was das rausreißt oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wirklich komisch, zumal das Nicolai Werbe AM 2010 auch die Ausfräsungen hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist Bild schon lange auf der Website, zumindest kenne ich die Seite vom Helius AM nur mit diesem Foto.

Ob die neue Version wirklich schwerer ist, ist ja nicht klar. Aber würde mich auch interessieren, gib mal bescheid wenn Du mit Deinem Händler gesprochen hast


----------



## checkb (8. März 2010)

> das sind doch höchstens paar gramm was das rausreißt oder?



Egal, der Kunde kauft wie abgebildet und nicht wie geliefert. Mit gefällt die neue Strebe besser als die Alte. Vielleicht drückt Kalle,
das AM mal unter 3 Kilo, sozusagen als SL Version.

checkb


----------



## fuzzball (8. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das ist Bild schon lange auf der Website, zumindest kenne ich die Seite vom Helius AM nur mit diesem Foto.
> 
> Ob die neue Version wirklich schwerer ist, ist ja nicht klar. Aber würde mich auch interessieren, gib mal bescheid wenn Du mit Deinem Händler gesprochen hast



so hab mir den Umweg über den Händler gespart und direkt bei N (Vincent) angerufen; die 2010er haben keine "Löcher" mehr, beim Foto handelt es sich um ein 2009er Modell. Der Grund ist das die Teamfahrer den alten Hinterbau als zu instabil angesehen haben, was mit dem ohne Lochfras gelöst wurde.


----------



## dreamdeep (8. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Der Grund ist das die Teamfahrer den alten Hinterbau als zu instabil angesehen haben, was mit dem ohne Lochfras gelöst wurde.


Für mich ist das OK. Stabilität ist kein Fehler. Vermutlich wird der Hinterbau dadurch auch noch mal steifer.


----------



## fuzzball (8. März 2010)

jo ich auch, sparen wir halt an anderer Stelle


----------



## dreamdeep (8. März 2010)

Genau


----------



## HypnoKröte (8. März 2010)

Jungs ich war heut das erste mal mim Bock unterwegs u muss sagen. 




Es war Geil, sofort wohl gefühlt. Der Dämpfer ist je nach Einstellung entweder soft>chillig > wippe oder straff>stütze hoch> racing  

Es ist wie soll ich es sagen Liebe ? ja Liebe, mein Scale wird jetzt vernachlässigt :-D


----------



## dreamdeep (8. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Es ist wie soll ich es sagen Liebe ? ja Liebe, mein Scale wird jetzt vernachlässigt :-D


Das war auch nicht anders zu erwarten, das AM ist einfach traumhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (9. März 2010)

mein RC hat eine Frühjahrskur bekommen


----------



## DJT (9. März 2010)

Der Hintergrund kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## dreamdeep (9. März 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> mein RC hat eine Frühjahrskur bekommen



Schick 

Was für Kettenblätter hast Du denn auf der XX Kurbel drauf?


----------



## nicolai.fan (9. März 2010)

vorn 39-26 hinten 11-36


----------



## dreamdeep (9. März 2010)

Hast du gleich die ganze Gruppe verbaut? Also Kassette, Schaltwerk, Schalhebel, Kurbel?


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. März 2010)

Son Jungs es ist vollbracht, 12,4 Kg zeigt die Waage an. Getauscht wird noch Stütze gegen Masterpiece, und der UW, leider funzt der nich Optimal, fahrbar ja aber halt nich optimal.


----------



## nicolai.fan (9. März 2010)

Ja ich habe die komplette Gruppe verbaut (Gabel, Bremsen, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Trigger, Kurbel, Innenlager, Kette, Kassette)


----------



## dreamdeep (9. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> und der UW, leider funzt der nich Optimal, fahrbar ja aber halt nich optimal.



Umwerfer? Zum Glück hab ich meinen noch nicht bestellt 

btw. Kettenführung fehlt noch


----------



## dreamdeep (9. März 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Ja ich habe die komplette Gruppe verbaut (Gabel, Bremsen, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Trigger, Kurbel, Innenlager, Kette, Kassette)



Fein. Hast Du die Teile vorher gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (9. März 2010)

Leider nicht !


----------



## dreamdeep (9. März 2010)

Arghh...


----------



## joseppe (9. März 2010)

mach noch ein paar spacer unter den vorbau.


----------



## WODAN (9. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Son Jungs es ist vollbracht, 12,4 Kg zeigt die Waage an. Getauscht wird noch Stütze gegen Masterpiece, und der UW, leider funzt der nich Optimal, fahrbar ja aber halt nich optimal.
> 
> ####



Wow, das ist mal ein Wort! 
Sieht sehr edel aus mit dem grünen Rahmen.


----------



## WODAN (9. März 2010)

joseppe schrieb:


> mach noch ein paar spacer unter den vorbau.



Hat wohl jeder nach dem Neuaufbau seines Bikes.
Wenn die richtige Position gefunden ist werden wohl noch ein paar verschwinden


----------



## corfrimor (9. März 2010)

@ nicolai.fan

Du bist heute schon der zweite, an dessen RC ich 'ne 100er SID entdecke 

Ist Dir das in Kombination mit der langen Federwegseinstellung hinten nicht zu kurz? 

Ich fahr deshalb 'ne auf 115mm getravelte REBA Team statt 'ner SID. Ich fände das unharmonisch ...

Ansonsten ein nettes Bike! Was wiegt's denn?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor

Übrigens: Wenn Du mal die Gelegenheit dazu haben solltest, einen Fox RP23 im RC auszuprobieren, dann mach's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (9. März 2010)

Bis jetzt passt würde ich sagen ,hatte vorher eine Durin mit 120mm drin war mir eindeutig zulang (Einbauhöhe).
Wiegen tut´s 10,2Kg so wie es dasteht. Andere Schnellspanner ,Griffe und leichte Schläuche vielleicht noch ne andere Stütze dann müsste ich unter 10 kommen.


----------



## numinisflo (9. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Son Jungs es ist vollbracht, 12,4 Kg zeigt die Waage an. Getauscht wird noch Stütze gegen Masterpiece, und der UW, leider funzt der nich Optimal, fahrbar ja aber halt nich optimal.



Absolut geiles Nicolai. Ein schwarzer Rahmen würde mir zwar noch besser gefallen, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache. Auch das Gewicht ist natürlich klasse.


----------



## 525Rainer (9. März 2010)

absolut geiles grünes teil!!!


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. März 2010)

Danke Jungs, bin sehr Happy mit dem Teil nur die Dämpfereinstellung hab ich noch nicht wirklich hinbekommen -.-


----------



## numinisflo (9. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, bin sehr Happy mit dem Teil nur die Dämpfereinstellung hab ich noch nicht wirklich hinbekommen -.-



Das ist bei nem Hardtail ja auch wesentlich einfacher zu bewerkstelligen.
Aber der Rahmen macht mich richtig an...


----------



## flyingscot (9. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, bin sehr Happy mit dem Teil nur die Dämpfereinstellung hab ich noch nicht wirklich hinbekommen -.-



Das hat bei mir auch etwas gedauert. Anfangs bin ich immer mit viel zu langsamer Zugstufe gefahren. Jetzt habe ich sie nur wenige Klicks zu.


----------



## guru39 (9. März 2010)

@HypnoKröte, 
geiles Baik


----------



## N.F.R (9. März 2010)

@HypnoKröte

Super Aufbau !
Kannst du schon was zu der Acros HR Nabe sagen (Verarbeitung,Lager,Antriebsspiel...) ?
Will mir nämlich Selbige auch zulegen.

Gruss


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. März 2010)

Verarbeitung Top, Sound ist Optimal, 3-fach Industrie-Rillenkugellager, 1-fach Nabengelager, Kein Spiel nix. Ich würde die Naben immer wieder kaufen und anderen Herstellern wie Tune vorziehen.


----------



## N.F.R (9. März 2010)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (9. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Fein. Hast Du die Teile vorher gewogen?



Hi,
hab die Gewichtsangaben von einem Kumpel bekommen :

Kurbel 39-26      649g
Innenlager         122g
Bremse VR 180   315g
Bremse HR 160   312g
Shifter              250g
Schaltwerk        183g
Umwerfer          120g
Kassette 11-36  210g
Kette               238g


----------



## dreamdeep (10. März 2010)

Danke


----------



## haha (10. März 2010)

das grüne AM taugt richtig, sehr schön. 
ich pers. würde mir noch ne kefü und schönere pedale ranbauen..


----------



## KHUJAND (10. März 2010)

das bike vom HypnoKröte ist der absolute hit.


----------



## fuzzball (10. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Verarbeitung Top, Sound ist Optimal, 3-fach Industrie-Rillenkugellager, 1-fach Nabengelager, Kein Spiel nix. Ich würde die Naben immer wieder kaufen und anderen Herstellern wie Tune vorziehen.



kann noch hinzufügen, dass sich das nach einem Jahr hartem Einsatz nicht ändert


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. März 2010)

Natürliches geht ein Dickes Dankeschön an Arthur und an das Gesamte Team von Nicolai raus ;-D


----------



## KHUJAND (10. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Natürliches geht ein Dickes Dankeschön an Arthur und an das Gesamte Team von Nicolai raus ;-D



"Bittschön" hat ja auch lang genug gedauert.

nun ist es aber einz der schönsten + leichtesten AM´s 
geworden. 

u. ich warte u. warte  u. warte...


----------



## dreamdeep (10. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. ich warte u. warte  u. warte...



Wir haben es bald geschafft, nur Geduld


----------



## KHUJAND (10. März 2010)

angeblich ist meiner noch  nicht mal angefangen... u. wir haben schon mitte 10te KW 
auslieferung sollte 12te KW sein. 


wers glaubt wird seelig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (10. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> angeblich ist meiner noch  nicht mal angefangen... u. wir haben schon mitte 10te KW
> auslieferung sollte 12te KW sein.


Meiner soll KW13 kommen, aber etwas mehr Wartezeit müssen wir wohl leider mit einplanen.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Meiner soll KW13 kommen, aber etwas mehr Wartezeit müssen wir wohl leider mit einplanen.



ich sach dazu nix mehr...


----------



## dreamdeep (10. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich sach dazu nix mehr...



Ach komm, so schlimm ist es auch nicht, nicht aufregen. Und wenn der Rahmen erstmal da ist, dann ist sowieso alles vergessen


----------



## WODAN (10. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> angeblich ist meiner noch  nicht mal angefangen... u. wir haben schon mitte 10te KW
> auslieferung sollte 12te KW sein.
> 
> 
> wers glaubt wird seelig.



Zum Glück sind die IONs überpünktlich


----------



## dreamdeep (10. März 2010)

@HypnoKröte: hast Du jetzt eigentlich schon den Kollisionstest mit den Michelin Reifen gemacht? Wäre sehr interessant


----------



## bobtailoner (10. März 2010)

Das Bike von "hypnokröte" ist fantastisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (10. März 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind die IONs überpünktlich



Na dann aber mal her mit den Bildern


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (10. März 2010)

ready for the season 2010:


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. März 2010)

Zumindest hast Du bei Bikes einen vernünftigen Geschmack


----------



## dreamdeep (10. März 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Zumindest hast Du bei Bikes einen vernünftigen Geschmack


Die darf er vermutlich selbst aussuchen


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. März 2010)

Kollisionstest bestanden, der Reifen ist bei 2.5 Bar Druck und Flow Felge von Stolle zu Stolle 58-59 mm breit. Ich empfehle ihn jedem weiter


----------



## dreamdeep (10. März 2010)

Gut, Danke! Gib mal bescheid, wenn Du ihn längere Zeit testen konntest. Ist auf jeden Fall ein echt interessanter Reifen.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (11. März 2010)

Mal mein neues!
ION ST RAW


----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2010)

Sehr schön ! Ggf. Decals von den Felgen.


----------



## race-dog (12. März 2010)

Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> ready for the season 2010:



Geil kannste jetzt auch auf Schienen fahren


----------



## Stagediver (12. März 2010)

Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> ready for the season 2010:



Ist halt einfach eine geile Kiste.
Lass es krachen in der neuen Saison.

Grüsse
Ingolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (12. März 2010)

Ob es aus dem Schatten seines Vorgängers raustreten kann wird sich noch zeigen...







Gegenüber des Evos bringt es schon einmal 2,5kg weniger auf die Waage. 1:0 fürs ION


----------



## HypnoKröte (12. März 2010)

Fettes Mopped :-O


----------



## waschi82 (12. März 2010)

jap nice.....


----------



## psc1 (12. März 2010)

Sehr schön!

Bin schon auf deinen internen "Wettkampf" gespannt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. März 2010)

krasses Pferd


----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2010)

Sehr schön ! Nur das Gestell vom SLR wirds so bei der 1. Gelegenheit verbiegen.


----------



## sluette (12. März 2010)

soooo, mein neues 01er BMXTB ist endlich gepulvert: 






perfect job mr. khujand !

vorm pulvern wurden die alten zugführungen entfernt und aktuelle unters unterrohr gemacht. 

ich find's klasse !


----------



## psc1 (12. März 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> soooo, mein neues 01er BMXTB ist endlich gepulvert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sieht super aus


----------



## ins (13. März 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Bin schon auf deinen internen "Wettkampf" gespannt



Hab ich was verpasst?

Super Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (13. März 2010)

Das Ion ist spitze 

Der neu gepulverte BMXTB Rahmen auch, irgendwann muss ich mir auch noch eins zulegen


----------



## WODAN (13. März 2010)

ins schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> Super Bike!


 Nucleon TST EVO gegen ION ST


----------



## ins (13. März 2010)

Das ist für mich kein Wettkampf 

Bei dir ja auch nicht, hatten uns da drüber ja schon bei dir unterhalten


----------



## pfalz (13. März 2010)

Das Ion gefällt mir richtig gut 

Bin gespannt auf das fertige BMXTB...


----------



## sluette (13. März 2010)

soooo, fast vollendet...






bevor die diskussionen hier los gehen...

ich wollte mir ein bike für den weg zur arbeit basteln weil mir dafür mein argon zu schade ist. den bmxtb rahmen habe ich zufällig für sehr, wirklich sehr wenig euros geschossen, allerdings in nicht so dollem zustand (siehe gallery). also habe ich mir die karre zweckendfremdet eher als tourenrad zusammen gebastelt, zum großteil mit altmaterial. leider ist die hintere bremsleitung zu kurz, werde ich also nicht heute nicht mehr fertig bekommen. bin mal gespannt wie die alfine sich fährt...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (13. März 2010)

Das mit den Zugführungen hätte ich so auch gerne bei meinem BMXTB.
Sind am Oberrohr ein wenig stöhrend teilweise :/ naja wenn mal ein wenig kohle übrig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (13. März 2010)

die alten zugführungen und cantisockel habe ich mit nem freund abgesägt und verschliffen. die gewindeniete für die neuen halter haben wir auch selbst angebracht. die zugführungen gibt's bei kalle, was bleibt ist die pulverbeschichtung.


----------



## pfalz (13. März 2010)

Find es gigantisch, was Du aus dem Rahmen gemacht hast


----------



## WODAN (14. März 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> soooo, fast vollendet...
> 
> ###
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir! 
Bevor es überhaupt das Argon FR gab habe ich mein BMXTB mit "Maßsitzrohr" auch für Touren benutzt, teilweise hatte ich sogar eine Rohloff verbaut   Dann kam zum Glück das Argon FR und das BMXTB konnte wieder für sein ursprünglich geplantes Einsatzgebiet benutzt werden.
Meine Frau fährt übrigens auch ein BMXTB aus dem Jahre 1998, den Aufbau möchte ich aber nicht unbedingt hier zeigen


----------



## zuspät (14. März 2010)

@wodan: ich würds gern sehen 

@sluette: hast du mal paar pics zu den umbau der zugführungen? wie sehen die teile aus? welche größe hatten die ziehnieten? kosten?

@blutfleck: bis auf die bremsleitung hinten, 

bekomm grad auch lust an meim nicolai zu schrauben....


----------



## sluette (14. März 2010)

in meiner gallery sind bilder von den abgetrennten cantihaltern vorm verschleifen. mehr habe ich leider nicht. 
gewindeniete kannst du einfach unter google suchen, ich meine für m5er niete musst du 7.2mm bohren. das war echt easy. 
wegen der neuen halter habe ich einfach ein mail an nicolai geschickt, 4 tage später hatte ich 2 im briefkasten.


----------



## zuspät (14. März 2010)

danke scho mal, dachte evtl. des sind spezielle gewindenieten nötig. m5er-nieten krieg ich her


----------



## acid-driver (14. März 2010)

@sluette, die scheiben sind ja richtig geil


----------



## rune_rne (14. März 2010)

@ acid-driver @ sluette

sind die scheiben nicht eigentlich falschrum montiert? also nicht von der schrift aber von streben zur mitte hin


----------



## acid-driver (14. März 2010)

die ashima ultralight werde auch sorum montiert, er wird wohl wissen, wie er die scheiben montiert, steht ja sein name drauf


----------



## sluette (14. März 2010)

holla,

die scheiben sind noch altbestand von einer hope c2 passen aber sehr gut zur ur-mini. bob sticha hat die mal in cooperation mit hope als custom-rotor angeboten. ich war am anfang auch der meinung die seien falsch gelasert, aber bob und hope haben mir beide bestätigt das es völlig latte ist wierum ich die scheiben montiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. März 2010)

die Scheiben find ich auch sehr lässig!Formula hatte das doch auch mal im Angebot ,da konnte man die Scheiben auch mit Namen oder sowas drin ordern!


----------



## Helius-FR (14. März 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal Aktuelle Bilder von meinem Helius FR Zeigen:


----------



## sluette (15. März 2010)

schönes FR. bronze elox ist eh schon die halbe miete, finde ich immer wieder klasse. 
was mich mal interessieren würde, hat hier eigentlich jemand den vergleich zwischen zwei identischen helius rahmen, einmal mit rohloff und einmal mit kettenschaltung ? 
liteville verbietet die rohloff nabe ja fast schon, mich würde das brennend interessieren ob die kinematik gravierend beeinflusst wird.


----------



## schnellerseller (16. März 2010)

Wenn du in der nähe von Stuttgart bist, meld dich für ne Probefahrt!


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2010)

Neuer Vorbau, Kodex, 190g 





Und neue Sattelklemme, die Rote hab ich ja hergeben müssen


----------



## Stagediver (19. März 2010)

Sieht edel aus. 

Dein Bike gefällt mir immer besser.


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. März 2010)

Masterpiece statt der EC90 Stütze


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2010)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Sieht edel aus.
> 
> Dein Bike gefällt mir immer besser.



Danke!

Das beste an dem Vorbau ist aber das du ihn dir farblich so zusammenstellen kannst wie du möchtest 

http://www.kodex-racing.com/de/produkte/detail/vorbauten/strata_stem/

@HypnoKröte,
wenn du die Gabel noch bissi absägst sparste nochn paar Grämmer


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. März 2010)

Na wa des basst scho, ich fühl mich iwie damit wohl ;-D auch unkastriert 12,4 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. März 2010)

Muss ja dir gefallen. Ich fahr morgen aufn Stuhl, willste mit Kröte?


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. März 2010)

Bin nich mehr in HD-.- komme aber in den Osterferien vorbei ;-D


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2010)

warum kaufst du dir keinen 20° Superforce oder 10° Thomson X4?


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. März 2010)

Bin doch noch am rumprobieren ist nix fest, danke für den Tip.


----------



## timtim (19. März 2010)

sag mal fährst du CC rennen mit dem AM ?

tim²


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. März 2010)

Nope dafür hab ich dass hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (20. März 2010)

schick die räder sind kröte du hast.


----------



## LeichteGranate (20. März 2010)

Zu viel Star Wars gekuckt?!


----------



## oldrizzo (20. März 2010)

grammatik bei yoda gelernt er hat....


----------



## trek 6500 (20. März 2010)

@hypno : i love your bike !!!!


----------



## paradox (22. März 2010)

@: hypno: ist deine stütze nicht falsch herum montiert?


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. März 2010)

Kein Schimmer, wo is denn bei der vorn u wo hinten


----------



## dreamdeep (22. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Kein Schimmer, wo is denn bei der vorn u wo hinten



Sodass der Schriftzug von links oben nach rechts unten lesbar ist.


----------



## flyingscot (22. März 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Kein Schimmer, wo is denn bei der vorn u wo hinten



Die Elite ist glaube ich spiegelsymmetrisch, also egal. Bei der Masterpiece wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher, die hat ja so Ausfräsungen aus der Weltraumforschung. Deine ist jedenfalls genau um 180 Grad verdreht gegenüber allen, die ich bisher gesehen habe...


----------



## stuk (22. März 2010)

der Schriftzug verläuft bei dir falsch, außerdem müßte auf der platte "Front" stehen....
aber geiles radel haste dir da aufgebaut, viel spaß damit.

mfg


----------



## abbath (22. März 2010)

Die Montagerichtung des Stützenschaftes ist bei der Thomson Elite egal. Sogar die Elite Setback darf umgekehrt eingebaut werden (steilerer Sitzwinkel um z.B. aus einem Rennrad ein Triathlonrad zu machen - was aber nicht wirklich gut funktioniert...). ABER die Deckelplatte MUSS immer mit "Front" nach vorn montiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamster6000 (23. März 2010)

Ganz frisch in bronze eloxal und glossy decals. Frühling komm schnell!


----------



## Team Nicolai (23. März 2010)

warum frühling ist doch ideal für mocke


----------



## marco2 (23. März 2010)

Schickes Radl, Herr Nachbar!


----------



## der-gute (23. März 2010)

nettes Argon FR

da is auch einer meiner Kritikpunkte verändert

Das Gusset zwischen Ober- und Sattelrohr sieht bei den älteren irgendwie billig und selbstgeschweisst aus

am Neuen is das wohl so schön filigran, wie an den Vollgefederten

Klasse!


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2010)

haben diese Pedale Grip?


----------



## nollak (23. März 2010)

Das Argon sieht gut aus, aber die Pedal sind schon ein wenig komisch.

Hab den Sonntag auch mal genutzt und das Samstag empfangene Paket  verbaut. Heisst neuer Vorbau, Lenker, Schalthebel und Schaltwerk.  Anderen Sattel dran den ich noch rumfliegen hatte und ne paar Spacer  unter den Vorbau gelegt. Heute mal die erste Runde mit der Kombination  gedreht und muss sagen bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sieht nu so aus:


----------



## hamster6000 (24. März 2010)

@marco
Edelweiß?

@ Pedalfrager
sicher gibts Pedalen mit mehr grip, vorerst reichen mir aber meine langjährigen, zugegeben banalen, Standardpedalen (wellgo LU-C19). Außerdem kann ich Weichei gerne 1:1 Plattformpedalkopien im Schienbein verzichten, was im Schnitt so 2x im Jahr vorkommt ...


----------



## dreamdeep (24. März 2010)

hamster6000 schrieb:


> sicher gibts Pedalen....



Das Pedal, die Pedale <-> ich pedale, wir pedalen

... sorry, musste sein


----------



## marco2 (24. März 2010)

Edelweiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (24. März 2010)

leck mich fett ist das argon geil!


----------



## Elfriede (24. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das Pedal, die Pedale <-> ich pedale, wir pedalen
> 
> ... sorry, musste sein



Ich dachte es heißt:

1. Ich pedaliere.
2. Wir pedalieren.


----------



## OldSchool (24. März 2010)

@marco2, geiles Rad. 

GustavM


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2010)

Pedaliero


----------



## dreamdeep (24. März 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ich dachte es heißt:
> 
> 1. Ich pedaliere.
> 2. Wir pedalieren.



Oje, da hab ich mir jetzt was eingebrockt 

Du hast es recht mit dem pedalieren, es gibt aber auch das Verb "pedalen" mit der Bedeutung "radeln".

http://verben.woxikon.de/verbformen/pedalen.php
http://rechtschreibung.woxikon.de/schreibweise/pedalen.php

Im Duden ist aber tatsächlich auch "Pedale(-n) - landsch. für Pedal am Fahrrad" - verzeichnet. 

Lassen wir das besser


----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2010)

sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen pedal? 



laut nicolai/vincent soll mein AM ende der woche eintrudeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (24. März 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> laut nicolai/vincent soll mein AM ende der woche eintrudeln



Spitze 

Da meines eine Woche später angesetzt war, hab ich vielleicht Glück und es kommt tatsächlich ende nächster Woche.


----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2010)

mein händler hat zwar heute gesagt, kann noch ne woche dauern. keine ahnung, was der an der email falsch interprätiert hat^^

ich bin einfach mal optimistisch, was den liefertermin angeht und freu mir nen ast


----------



## dreamdeep (24. März 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich bin einfach mal optimistisch, was den liefertermin angeht und freu mir nen ast



Ich auch! Und auf jeden Fall kann es sich jetzt nur noch um ein paar Tage handeln, das sitzen wir auf einer Backe ab


----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2010)

nur schade, dass das nicht mehr so ganz in den semesterferien geklappt hat. 
naja, bau ichs halt während der vorlesungszeit zusammen 

und acros scheint auch wieder bereit zu sein, zu liefern. wird ja doch noch alles gut^^


----------



## fuzzball (24. März 2010)

hab heute für eine hypothetische Sekunde ein Helius AM besessen bevor es mein Händler an einen Dritten weitergegeben hat  wegen mir hätte die Lieferung noch Wochen/Monate dauern können


----------



## hamster6000 (25. März 2010)

schön daß man hier noch was lernt 
ich geh dann mal pedalieren!

@marco
dann wirds mal Zeit für die Isarrunde ...


----------



## Trader Mario (25. März 2010)

hier mal meine Rennfeile. 

...leider will das mit dem Bild einstellen nicht...


----------



## dreamdeep (25. März 2010)




----------



## acid-driver (25. März 2010)

edit: toll, mal wieder zu langsam^^


----------



## dreamdeep (25. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trader Mario (25. März 2010)

Besten Dank dreamdeep! Gibts irgendwo ne Anleitung zur Vorgehensweise?


----------



## dreamdeep (25. März 2010)

Hier, sogar mit Übungsbereich 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286185


----------



## fuzzball (25. März 2010)

goil 


dreamdeep schrieb:


>


kleine Kritik: technisch- Vorbau umdrehen (+ sieht am XC Racebike nicht wirklich dolle aus) und optisch- die roten Marta Bremszangenkappen gg schwarze tauschen, dass rot passt nicht zum elox rot der Kurbel und der Sattelklemme.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. März 2010)

so a weißes Nicolai is einfach geil!bei uns kommt Samstag auch was Neues in weiß für die Dame des Hauses!ein ganzer Haufen Teile liegen hier auch schon überall rum...!bald is das Puzzle komplett


----------



## waschi82 (25. März 2010)

coole sache!


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. März 2010)

Wat hast n du für ne Schrittlänge ? :-O


----------



## sluette (26. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ... technisch- Vorbau umdrehen (+ sieht am XC Racebike nicht wirklich dolle aus) und optisch- die roten Marta Bremszangenkappen gg schwarze tauschen, dass rot passt nicht zum elox rot der Kurbel und der Sattelklemme.



vorbau-optik wäre mir völlig latte wenn ich dadurch die perfekte / angenehme sitzposition erhalte.
die roten deckel passen aber 1a zu den nicolai decals ...

was mir nicht gefällt sind die die kurbel, die sehen aus wie streichhölzer an dem rahmen...


----------



## flyingscot (26. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> kleine Kritik: technisch- Vorbau umdrehen



So wie das Bike aussieht hat es jetzt schon seine Sattelüberhöhung von vielleicht 10 cm. Und dann noch den Vorbau nach unten?


----------



## Jackass1987 (26. März 2010)

ist wohl ne extrem geometrie... der fahrer wird aber auch keine Standardgröße haben  Ich würde auf jeden Fall die roten Kappen ( die zudem gar nicht leicht zu wechsenln sind ) dran lassen. Ich hab auch die Marta Mag mit nem weißroten Nicolai und ich finde es gibt nichts stimmigeres... rot und rot-elox verträgt sich schon irgendwie 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (26. März 2010)

Ich find ja, dass eine VRO besser aussieht als so ein steiler Vorbau.


----------



## fuzzball (26. März 2010)

stimmt finde ich auch (Geschmackssache )




ist gar nicht leicht im www ein Nicolai Bild mit VRO zu finden


----------



## Helius-FR (26. März 2010)

Kann noch meines Anbieten.
Aber ist die kurze 1.5 Downhill VRO Version.


----------



## fuzzball (26. März 2010)

Bike


----------



## abbath (26. März 2010)

...und mit Schafskacke in der schottischen Heide:


----------



## OldSchool (26. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> stimmt finde ich auch (Geschmackssache )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier wäre wahrscheinlich Größe XL angebrachter gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. März 2010)

@abbath:wasn das für ne Größe und Baujahr?


----------



## fuzzball (26. März 2010)

mag sein


OldSchool schrieb:


> Hier wäre wahrscheinlich Größe XL angebrachter gewesen.


aber


fuzzball schrieb:


> ist gar nicht leicht im www ein Nicolai Bild mit VRO zu finden


also nicht meins


----------



## abbath (26. März 2010)

soerweiwelfrank schrieb:


> @abbath:wasn das für ne größe und baujahr?



xxl 07


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. März 2010)

hier meins mal wieder mit a paar neuen blauen Kleinteilen (das Rot kommt noch alles weg vom Radl)und neuem Sattel



danke abbath


----------



## waschi82 (26. März 2010)

sehr sehr schön!!!!!


----------



## c_w (26. März 2010)

Der Sattel? näääää...


----------



## OldSchool (26. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> mag sein
> 
> aber
> 
> also nicht meins



Habe ich schon richtig verstanden. Meine Aussage bezog sich eher auf die Tatsache das größere Rahmengrößen gemieden werden weil sie möglicherweise zu unhandlich seien. Die zu kleinen Rahmen werden dann mit riesigen Vorbauten und ellenlangen Sattelstützen passend gemacht. Nicht sehr ästhetisch und effektiv.


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. März 2010)

das FR RAW ist einfach nur schön 

Falls du es verkaufen möchtest, bitte bei mir melden


----------



## fuzzball (26. März 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Habe ich schon richtig verstanden. Meine Aussage bezog sich eher auf die Tatsache das größere Rahmengrößen gemieden werden weil sie möglicherweise zu unhandlich seien. Die zu kleinen Rahmen werden dann mit riesigen Vorbauten und ellenlangen Sattelstützen passend gemacht. Nicht sehr ästhetisch und effektiv.



ah mea culpa 

Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ein sehr langer Vorbau (nicht das das bei Trader Mario der Fall ist) nicht unhandlicher ist als ein größerer Rahmen; würde mir halt einen Massrahmen bruzzeln lassen der auf die persönliche Geo angepasst ist.


----------



## OldSchool (26. März 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ah mea culpa
> 
> Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ein sehr langer Vorbau (nicht das das bei Trader Mario der Fall ist) nicht unhandlicher ist als ein größerer Rahmen; würde mir halt einen Massrahmen bruzzeln lassen der auf die persönliche Geo angepasst ist.



Ich sehe wir verstehen uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (27. März 2010)

abbath schrieb:


>



unglaublich, an dem riesenteil wirkt die pike wie etwas unterdimensioniert...



SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> .... und neuem Sattel



troy lee im ed hardy design...  sehr unpassend an so einem geilem bike !


----------



## abbath (27. März 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> unglaublich, an dem riesenteil wirkt die pike wie etwas unterdimensioniert...



...dann frag mal die MZ XC, die vorher drin war. Aber deren Halbwertzeit war auch arg begrenzt  
Denke manchmal an eine Lefty.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. März 2010)

ja der Sattel...irgendwie find ich ihn geil aber am Rad gefällt er mir irgendwie auch nicht....muss ich schon eingestehn!
Mags so doch viel lieber:




Ps:das wird niemals verkauft,sorry...


----------



## AustRico (27. März 2010)

Wie hoch ist denn das Tretlager mit Totem?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. März 2010)

36 cm


----------



## dreamdeep (27. März 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> 36 cm


Und über der gedachten Linie zwischen VR und HR?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. März 2010)

über Nabe zu Nabe?


----------



## dreamdeep (27. März 2010)

Ja, über der Achse, so wie hier angegeben:
http://www.nicolai.net/pdf/Helius_AFR_10.pdf


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. März 2010)

so ca 2,5 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. März 2010)

Kleines Update meines 2008er AM:

Neue Bremse, neue Kurbel.... Kabelführung 2010... 15,4 kg


----------



## WODAN (28. März 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Kleines Update meines 2008er AM:
> 
> Neue Bremse, neue Kurbel.... Kabelführung 2010... 15,4 kg
> 
> ###



Scheen 

Trotzdem Bremsleitungen vorne & hinten kürzen, Reifen vielleicht einheitlich. Ansonsten macht sich die dunkle SLX Kurbel gut


----------



## abbath (28. März 2010)

Schaut gut aus.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. März 2010)

@ wodan:...kennst mich doch... im keller liegt alles irgendwo rum, so auch ein neuer fa für vorne, der kommt die woche evtl. noch drauf. bremsen sind ein thema für nach ostern... lenkerendkappen liegen auch schon bereit.

was mir noch nicht gefällt ist das blau der fox und der lenker....


----------



## Boondog (29. März 2010)

hier ein Bild von der ersten Ausfahrt 2010


----------



## pfalz (29. März 2010)

@oldrizzo
wie wär es noch mit einem schönen Alu-Bash für die SLX? Das Plasteteil passt irgenwie nicht zum Rest...ansonsten

@boodog 

bin noch am Überlegen, ob mir die blaue Magura gefällt oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chridsche (29. März 2010)

...also ich weiß es,...MIR nicht; der Rest aber umso mehr!


----------



## bikeaffe (29. März 2010)

Vielleicht kennt es ja noch wer...wems gefällt: Steht bei ebay zum Verkauf.

Grüße


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (29. März 2010)

sodala...so weit,so gut...









..ich hoff die restlichen Teile sind auch bald da...


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2010)

Das Rad wird geil Marcel


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (29. März 2010)

Danke Rainer!ja ich glaub au des wird sehr gut aussehn wenns fertich is!sorry das ich den Rahmen doch ned bei dir geordert hab aber bei dem Preis konnt ich leider nicht nein sagen!


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2010)

Du brauchst dich doch nicht dafür zu entschuldigen Marcel, das ist für mich kein Problem  

Ich hoffe aber das ihr aber beim nächsten Puff Treffen dabei seit, wenn nicht würde ich euch das übel nehmen


----------



## dreamdeep (29. März 2010)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, bin auf das fertige Bike gespannt


----------



## abbath (29. März 2010)

Ist das ein aktueller Rahmen oder kommt der irgendwo aus Lagerbeständen? Weil die "alten" Gussets dran sind.

Wird cool. Das Nonius ist prima


----------



## acid-driver (29. März 2010)

der werkzeugkoffer


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. März 2010)

Super noch ein Nonius! 

ist das eine 140 Fox ? Schoene Farbe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (29. März 2010)

allerdings der w-koffer is porno


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (29. März 2010)

Ja beim nächsten Puffbesuch san mir auf jeden fall dabei!

Nee is ne 130er ,zumindest alls solche gekauft,die Standrohre schaun aber exakt 142mm raus,....ich weisses nich...war billig und passt

Baujahr weis ich nich vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen!
ich hab den Rahmen blind gekauft,ich wusste nur das er weißund in M ist und schon die neuere Abstützung drin hat,also nicht nur das dünne Blech!ich denke mal es ist ein 2007er!
Und ich mag die alten Gußsets,errinnern mich an mein altes DH ,ansonsten wärn für mich eh nur die N-gußsets in Frage gekommen.die neuen Gefallen mir nicht!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (29. März 2010)

ja der koffer....ich wust nicht was ich mit dem Stoff noch anfangen sollte,war beim Kratzbaumbau übrig...und der Alte Holzkoffer hat so schäbig ausgesehn!


----------



## sluette (30. März 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ...ich wusste nur das er weißund in M ist und schon die neuere Abstützung drin hat...



ohne hier verwirrung stiften zu möchten, aber der rahmen schaut eher nach L als nach M aus... schau dir mal mein altes nonius in meiner gallery an, das war 100% M. das ist zwar noch 3 jahre älter, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde an dem design bis auf die zugstange untem dämpfer bis 2009 nix geändert.


----------



## softbiker (30. März 2010)

Nene das ist schon M.
Erkennt man an den kleinen kurzen engen gussets am Oberrohr und am Sattelrohrüberstand.


----------



## abbath (30. März 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> 2007er!
> Und ich mag die alten Gußsets



Gut möglich, da so wie bei mir, nur zusätzlich mit den Gussets zwischen Ober und Sitzrohr - was der Größe geschuldet sein dürfte (tieferes Oberrohr bei M für mehr Überstandsfreiheit).

Ob das mit dem Dämpfer allerdings so ein großer Wurf war, weiß ich nicht. So ein wenig Plattform ist beim Eingelenker im Wiegetritt doch nicht daneben. Allerdings wiege ich auch mehr als Du...


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. März 2010)

Fahre auch den Float und finde den Prima. Wippt fast nicht, aber ich fahre auch ncht auf Zeit!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (30. März 2010)

Sattelrohr ist 485mm somit M!Hat die gleiche Rahmenhöhe wie mein helius! L wär au a bissl heftig für mei Mädel,die hat nur 173cm in der Höhe
Für den Dämpfer hab ich 79 euro neu incl Buchsen gezahlt und er hat Propedal voreingestellt!und ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das der Dämpfer auch in nem Eingelenker funktioniert!! somit is der Float in meinen Augen auf jedenfall ein sehr guter Wurf!und mit ihre 55-57 kilo wird das schon passen!Rennen fährt sie au ned,geht lieber mal a bissl freeriden und dreht eher Endurorunden oder gemütliche Touren mit mir und ab und zu mal bikepark!
Ausserdem will ich mir ja nicht von vornherein alle Tuningmöglichkeiten verbaun ,ohne die Schrauberei kann ich eh nicht leben!


----------



## abbath (30. März 2010)

Mit unter 60kg sollte das auf jeden Fall passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. April 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Puff 

Heute wirst du 1 Jahr alt 

schön wars bis jetzt mit Dir 





Und so soll es auch Bleiben  





Manchmal war es auch echt hart, aber zum Glück nicht für Dich 





Danke an alle die für eine Intimrasur im Puff bezahlt haben 
Das bedeutet: Danke an euch Kunden 

Danke auch an die Firma...



die mich mit den besten Rahmen die man in unserer Milchstraße kaufen
kann beliefert hat  


Danke auch an alle Nicolaifahrer die im letzten Jahr zu großen Rudelbumsen im Puff waren, saugeil wars und muss wiederholt werden 


Grüße an alle, und *Danke Danke Danke!!!!!*

Gürü


----------



## Simbl (1. April 2010)




----------



## pfalz (1. April 2010)

Warum heulst Du, Laufbursche?
*
Alles Guter Lieber PUFF!!*


irgendwie bekommts immer der Gleich in den A.....llerwertesten


----------



## Simbl (1. April 2010)

Die bewegenden Worte...


----------



## waschi82 (1. April 2010)

ach wie feierlich! glückwunsch!


----------



## pfalz (1. April 2010)

Na dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. April 2010)

...alles gute und weiter so


----------



## abbath (1. April 2010)

Auf ein erfolgreiches zweites Jahr!


----------



## habbadu (1. April 2010)

... dem Etablissement schlechthin und toi, toi, toi


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. April 2010)

wow, schon wieder ein Jahr rum  Glückwunsch  auf die nächsten Jahre


----------



## Helius-FR (1. April 2010)

Auch wenn das hier Völlig OT ist... Meinen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Deleted63707 (1. April 2010)

Als selbsternannter Junior Account Manager war es mir eine Freude Dich bei deinen ersten Schritten zu begleiten. 
Man sagt, die ersten Zwei Jahre sind die schwersten. Nach meinen Berechnungen hast Du also die Hälfte schon geschafft ;-)
Nun ist es als Kapitän deine Aufgabe das Schiff weiterhin auf Kurs zu halten und in einen sicheren Hafen an zu steuern.
Ich werde dich, wo ich kann, weiterhin unterstützen und wünsche Dir alles Gute für die nächten Jahre.


----------



## frankweber (1. April 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir 

.....und weiterhin alles Gute 

Gruß nFrank


----------



## dreamdeep (1. April 2010)

Von mir auch, alles Gute und auf ein weiteres erfolgreiches Jahr


----------



## pfalz (2. April 2010)




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. April 2010)

geil.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (2. April 2010)

Ist das Grünelox? Hamma.


----------



## habbadu (2. April 2010)

sehr schick
gibt's bald noch ein paar Fotos auf denen das Schätzchen detailierter zu bewundern ist?!


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Ist das Grünelox? Hamma.



is blau/grünes Pulver 

Hammer


----------



## Andi-Y (2. April 2010)




----------



## Luke-VTT (2. April 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## pfalz (2. April 2010)

@habbadu
Jetzt isses wieder dreckig...ich mach mal demnächst noch ein paar Bilders...

@Andi-Y
a hea, scheener Bock


----------



## Oettinger (2. April 2010)

mein TourenFreerideDownhillBikeparkMarathonEnduro für die neue Saison...

neu: Lyrik statt Z1, Superforce statt Diabolus, Nokons mit geänderter Zugführung, Fat Albert statt Minion 





Sorry für das schlechte Foto, aber heute war fahren angesagt!


----------



## Simbl (2. April 2010)

Mein Ion ST


----------



## Oettinger (2. April 2010)

ganz klasse Foto!

das Ion is übrigens auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (2. April 2010)

Oettinger schrieb:


> ganz klasse Foto!
> 
> das Ion is übrigens auch nicht schlecht



Jep.

Top


----------



## habbadu (2. April 2010)

mit den heute eingestellten baiks könnte man meinen, Ostern und Weihnachten fallen auf einen Tag


----------



## zuspät (2. April 2010)

alter ich nehm alle, zum mitnehmen bitte!


----------



## pfalz (2. April 2010)

simbl, das Ion rockt!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. April 2010)

alles geil...einfach alles Geil!das Bild mitm ion is der Wahnsinn,cool mit der Pfütze


----------



## waschi82 (2. April 2010)

und mein UFO.... :











*eine Kettenblattschraube fehlt....i know...ist bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (2. April 2010)

Singlecrown mag ich lieber, aber das ist sehr schön. Welches Orange ist das?


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2010)

Schönes Ion, schickes UFO (bitte Spacer raus !).


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2010)

ThaSwan schrieb:


> Als selbsternannter Junior Account Manager war es mir eine Freude Dich bei deinen ersten Schritten zu begleiten.
> Man sagt, die ersten Zwei Jahre sind die schwersten. Nach meinen Berechnungen hast Du also die Hälfte schon geschafft ;-)
> Nun ist es als Kapitän deine Aufgabe das Schiff weiterhin auf Kurs zu halten und in einen sicheren Hafen an zu steuern.
> Ich werde dich, wo ich kann, weiterhin unterstützen und wünsche Dir alles Gute für die nächten Jahre.



Ich kenne wenige, die ihre Arbeit so gut machen wie Du. Respekt.
Der Kapitän macht seinen Kurs.
Es freut mich, wies läuft - Weitermachen.


----------



## uwi (3. April 2010)

Nachdem mein Bike auf den vorigen Seiten einige male zu sehen war, hier ein aktuelles Foto.





Änderungen:
Roch Shox Revelation Team 150mm
Syntace Sattelstütze
Ritchey Vorbau
Truvativ Lenker
Ergon Griffe
Selle Italia Prolink Sattel

Ich weiß, die Hörnchen sehen blöd aus, sind aber super bequem...

Es ist Größe M, bei meinen 1,79 m ist das grenzwertig. Mein nächstes Bike wird auf jeden Fall ne L. 
Also wenn jemand Interesse an dem Rahmen hat, bitte bei mir melden.

Gr. Uwe


----------



## sluette (3. April 2010)

uwi schrieb:


> Es ist Größe M, bei meinen 1,79 m ist das grenzwertig. Mein nächstes Bike wird auf jeden Fall ne L.



1,79cm und m ist grenzwertig ? du hast recht, ich würde da lieber richtung s tendieren... 
ich fahre m bei 1,84cm und kann mir nix besseres vorstellen


----------



## uwi (3. April 2010)

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker... Meiner hat sich im letzten halben Jahr in Richtung eine Nummer größer entwickelt.

Gr. Uwe


----------



## waschi82 (3. April 2010)

@abbath: ist red orange glossy....

spacer bleiben aufgrund wiederverkauf drin...ist man flexibler!


----------



## timtim (3. April 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> ich fahre m bei 1,84cm und kann mir nix besseres vorstellen



genau auch mein eindruck ! das beste bike ,was immer ich auch fuhr .......

tim²


----------



## Helium (4. April 2010)

Das Ion ist Hammer


----------



## frankweber (5. April 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Mein Ion ST


 

Beim Betrachten noch Wagner hören und die Götterdämmerung ist da.
Saugeile Fotos immer wieder.
Guru/Linda - ein topteam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (5. April 2010)

heute war es schön naß von unten :


----------



## Trister (5. April 2010)

Muuuhahaha Nicolai Trombone


----------



## WODAN (7. April 2010)

Trister schrieb:


> Muuuhahaha Nicolai Trombone



So ein schönes Bike hat ein besseres Bild verdient


----------



## WODAN (7. April 2010)

So, endlich fahrbereit, aber immer noch nicht fertig


----------



## c_w (7. April 2010)

Hm... irgendwie sieht das UFO DS immer irgendwie ein bisserl komisch aus, von den Proportionen und den Winkeln... ich weiss auch nicht warum.

Der weisse Zug passt nicht ;-)


----------



## Omegar (7. April 2010)

Meine aktuelle Untertasse:





Das Schaltwek wird bald nen Saint und die Bremse hinten wird ne Cleg, wenn das nötige Kleingeld da ist...


----------



## checkb (8. April 2010)

Am Müggelsee, schöne Tasse.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. April 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Hm... irgendwie sieht das UFO DS immer irgendwie ein bisserl komisch aus, von den Proportionen und den Winkeln... ich weiss auch nicht warum.
> 
> Der weisse Zug passt nicht ;-)



im Fahrbetrieb sieht das alles wieder anders aus, wenn die Gabel den Richtigen Federweg und SAG hat und die Front schön flach ist, dann gibts nix schöneres als ein DS


----------



## softbiker (8. April 2010)

Hey Kalle ich hätte da mal nen neuen Entwicklungsansatz für Dich






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (9. April 2010)

Nicolai Argon FR | 2009 | Rohloff only | Size L | bronze elox | 15,00 kg





















Danke für die Rohloff und den LRS, Wodan!


----------



## WODAN (9. April 2010)

Triple F schrieb:


> Nicolai Argon FR | 2009 | Rohloff only | Size L | bronze elox | 15,00 kg
> 
> ####
> 
> Danke für die Rohloff und den LRS, Wodan!



Moin,
sehr schick, gefällt mir! 
Jetzt wird es nur langsam mal Zeit für einen gemeinsamen Ausritt.


----------



## Triple F (9. April 2010)

Aber wirklich....mein Gegenbesuch ist absolut überfällig!


----------



## "Sebastian" (9. April 2010)




----------



## The_Edge (9. April 2010)

Hier mal meins, fit für die Saison.






greetz TheEdge


----------



## zuspät (10. April 2010)

war letztens auch mal wieder mit meim bass on tour muss sagen des radel is iwie ein top allrounder, gut ich lass es im bikepark net sooo krachen (bin froh wenn ich heil unten ankomm) aber des nicolai macht aufjedenfall mächtig spass. 

-vorher erst nochmal alles checken
-nach dem anstieg die aussicht genießen (und die anschließende abfahrt)
-zuhause dann putzen
-um die freundin etwas gnädig zu stimmen nach der badewannenaktion, zum teuersten italiener gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (10. April 2010)

@ the edge
Dass Teil ist der Inbegriff von NICOLAI
Das ist only Helius. Einfach traumhaft. und dass Grün suageil.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (10. April 2010)

Geile bikes mal wieder 

Das Bass find ich richtig gut...


----------



## Single (10. April 2010)

Meins für 2010

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/614070


----------



## kuka.berlin (10. April 2010)

single schrieb:


> meins für 2010
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/614070



fail!!!


----------



## haha (10. April 2010)

dem puff noch nachträglich alles gute !


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. April 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Meins für 2010
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/614070



Was hat der Importschei55 hier zu suchen


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. April 2010)

So,

wenn es auch im Moment nur der nackte Rahmen ist:





Bei der Federgabel bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, Durolux oder Lyrik? Immer diese Entscheidungen...


----------



## acid-driver (10. April 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Durolux oder Lyrik?



lyrik


----------



## c_w (10. April 2010)

Das würd' ich so unterschreiben!


----------



## frankweber (10. April 2010)

Ich finde auch Lyrik besser, es fährt sich aber auch super mit ner Totem

Hab Lyrik  two step und solo air und  Totem  coil und two step sowie eine 36RC 2 alle 1.5 und die sind alle prima in dem bike. 

Die Gabeln sind in 3  verschieden Bikes mit selbem Steuersatz und Steuerrohrlänge jederzeit untereinander austauschbar mit wenig Aufwand, deshalb tausche ich ab und zu die Gabeln aus je nach Verwendungszweck.
Bei der Fox beginnt mir nur die Progression zu früh, die RS Gabeln nutzen den Federweg besser.


Meine Erfahrung zum Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (10. April 2010)

ja, schade, dass die bass rahmen nicht mehr gebaut werden ...ich bin mit meinem als allround fully auch total happy !!!


----------



## softbiker (10. April 2010)

Lyrik
Der Jörg ist so sportlich da ist die Totem nur unnützes Gewicht


----------



## softbiker (10. April 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> wenn es auch im Moment nur der nackte Rahmen ist:
> 
> ...



Jörgsche alter Flachländer 
Jetz haste ja was ordentliches zum bügeln.
Da freu ich mich schon aufs nächste Puffmania


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Jörgsche alter Flachländer
> Jetz haste ja was ordentliches zum bügeln.
> Da freu ich mich schon aufs nächste Puffmania



Word!

Mir genügen 160mm vollauf und zum Droppen bin ich zu "vorsichtig" , deshalb war auch die Durolux in der engeren Wahl. Zumal 2 aus meinem "Heimat-"Gebiet mit der recht zufrieden sind, allerdings habe beide die 180er, der eine in einem Rad der Marke die nicht genannt werden darf , der andere in einem Proceed.


----------



## zuspät (10. April 2010)

danke

dachte die durolux funktioniert nur nach dem tuning richtig gut. frisch aus der verpackung soll die recht mies ansprechen oder hau ich da was durcheinander?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. April 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> danke






zuspät schrieb:


> dachte die durolux funktioniert nur nach dem tuning richtig gut. frisch aus der verpackung soll die recht mies ansprechen oder hau ich da was durcheinander?


Ölschmierung soll Wunder wirken... Allerdings hab ich jetzt nix wirklich negatives über die Durolux "out of the box" gehört. Nur eben dass sie nicht fürs Droppen oder Park-Besuche gedacht ist.


----------



## Team Nicolai (10. April 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Mein Ion ST



der himmel endgeiles foto


----------



## softbiker (10. April 2010)

Hey Jörg isch würd auch mal die neue X-Fusion anschauen.
Macht nen richtig guten Eindruck die Venganance. Oder ne BOS Deville.
Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte dass dir auch ne Lyrik Solo-Air entgegenkommen würde oder ne 36er Talas.
Hab die neue 36 von diesem Jahr schon am Bike testen können und Sie scheinen auch die Probleme mit ihrer PM-Aufnahme in den Griff zu bekommen. 
An dem Speci war ne Magura-Venti montiert und da hat zur Abwechslung mal nix geschliffen.


----------



## OldSchool (10. April 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> wenn es auch im Moment nur der nackte Rahmen ist:
> 
> ...



Hi Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!! 
 Habe selber eine Lyrik Coil 170 drinn und finde das den besten Kompromiss zwischen 160iger Gabel und Totem.

OT Habe auch ein Wiesmann Thurot II und mein FR hat dieselbe Farbkombi wie bei deinem. Seltsam aber so steht es geschrieben (John Sinclair).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (11. April 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Habe auch ein Wiessmann Thurot II und mein FR hat dieselbe Farbkombi wie bei deinem. Seltsam aber so steht es geschrieben (John Sinclair).



Da fehlt mir dann nur noch die Rohloff 

Und vielen Dank für die ganzen "Viel Spaß"-Wünsche


----------



## guru39 (11. April 2010)

Hi Jörg,
sehr schickes Geröhr  Auch von mir viel Spazz


----------



## softbiker (11. April 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Da fehlt mir dann nur noch die Rohloff
> 
> Und vielen Dank für die ganzen "Viel Spaß"-Wünsche



COALDOSE Bist du sicher Jörg.
Hab ich einmal aufm FR gefahren und hat mich gar nicht begeistert.
Viel zu schwer hinten


----------



## zwops (11. April 2010)

mein fr hat`n lecker kodex strut bar


----------



## galgo-espanol (11. April 2010)

Hier mal meine Schaukel, evtl zum Verkauf


----------



## OldSchool (11. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> COALDOSE Bist du sicher Jörg.
> Hab ich einmal aufm FR gefahren und hat mich gar nicht begeistert.
> Viel zu schwer hinten



Ich glaube er hat mich gemeint und ich fahre die Dose im Wiesmann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (11. April 2010)

galgo-espanol schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Schaukel, evtl zum Verkauf
> 
> ###




Wie kann man einen schönen Rahmen nur so verschandeln?


----------



## galgo-espanol (11. April 2010)

> Wie kann man einen schönen Rahmen nur so verschandeln?
> __________________
> Nicolai Maschinenbau



Wie jetzt, veschandeln?!


----------



## c_w (11. April 2010)

Ich denke mal, er meint die Decals...


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. April 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, er meint die Decals...




und die gabel!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. April 2010)

sieht einfach nur zusammengewürfelt aus...


----------



## galgo-espanol (11. April 2010)

Das Teil ist über 10 Jahre alt, damals gabs kaum besseres.
Es ist komplett XTR ( XT Scheibenbremse) und White Industries Laufräder
Salsa Stütze und Flite
Was ist da zusammengewürfelt?
Banausen!!!


----------



## acid-driver (11. April 2010)




----------



## OldSchool (11. April 2010)

Dual Stage? Federn. 

Ist ja alles vom Feinsten. Das was vor 10,12 Jahren cool war ist heute gewöhnungsbedürftig. Votec Gabel war doch damals ein absolutes Topteil.
Bei allen Tests ganz vorne. Flite sowieso.

Selber hatte ich eine Z1 Bomber drinn. Die sieht heute eher dürr aus. Damals war das absolut das Fetteste was zu kriegen war.

Gut der Ragazza Aufkleber ist jetzt nicht absolut authentisch aber in Verbindung mit dem "seltsamen" Dämpfer denkt jeder an ein Baumarkt Bike. Das ist mal ein cleverer Diebstahlschutz.


----------



## galgo-espanol (11. April 2010)

> Gut der Ragazza Aufkleber ist jetzt nicht absolut authentisch aber in Verbindung mit dem "seltsamen" Dämpfer denkt jeder an ein Baumarkt Bike. Das ist mal ein cleverer Diebstahlschutz.
> __________________
> Ciao OldSchool



Das mit dem Aufkleber hast du ja gut geblickt, der seltsame Dämpfer ist der orignial Nicolai Nachrüstdämpfer, nachdem der der erste Dämpfer hinüber war.


----------



## OldSchool (11. April 2010)

galgo-espanol schrieb:


> der seltsame Dämpfer ist der orignial Nicolai Nachrüstdämpfer, nachdem der der erste Dämpfer hinüber war.



Das weiss ich, deshalb in Anführungzeichen. Double Barrel hieß das glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (11. April 2010)

Leben und  vor allem Leben lassen


----------



## trek 6500 (12. April 2010)

ja, aber der aufkleber is echt ...naja ......


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. April 2010)

@Joerg_1969: Bei der Unterrohrverlegung, versuche bloß die Schaltzüge über dem Tretlager zu verlegen! Schaltet sich definitiv weicher als "unten rum" und bleibt auch nicht soviel Gestrüpp hängen 
Und lass Dich nicht zu sehr verunsichern wg. der Hecklastigkeit.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (12. April 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> @Joerg_1969: Bei der Unterrohrverlegung, versuche bloß die Schaltzüge über dem Tretlager zu verlegen! Schaltet sich definitiv weicher als "unten rum" und bleibt auch nicht soviel Gestrüpp hängen
> Und lass Dich nicht zu sehr verunsichern wg. der Hecklastigkeit.



Das dürfte aber vom Radius her für den Umwerfer zu eng werden

Und wieso hecklastig?


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. April 2010)

Die Hecklastigkeit ist eines -zugegebermaßen nicht undiskutierbares- Hauptargument gegen die Rohloff. Wiegt schon etwas mehr die Nabe als die Alternative Kettenschaltung.

Wieso Umwerfer, Du schriebst ind Post #612 irgendwas von Rohloff??


----------



## Joerg_1969 (12. April 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Die Hecklastigkeit ist eines -zugegebermaßen nicht undiskutierbares- Hauptargument gegen die Rohloff. Wiegt schon etwas mehr die Nabe als die Alternative Kettenschaltung.
> 
> Wieso Umwerfer, Du schriebst ind Post #612 irgendwas von Rohloff??



Mistverständnis 

Es ging nur darum, dass mir jetzt im Vergleich zum zitierten Poster nur noch die Rohloff fehlt. Ich gestehe zwar dass ich mit der Dose liebäugele, aber der Preis und das Gewicht halten mich da schon noch etwas ab.

Um nochmals auf die Zugverlkegung zurück zu kommen, es läuft nur der Umwerfer über die Unterseite, der Rest kommt von oben.


----------



## softbiker (15. April 2010)

Juhu heute hats der Postbote auch gut mit mir gemeint.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (15. April 2010)

wow....geil!wo bekommt man denn sowas?


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2010)

Schön gemacht, schaut fein aus. Aber diese Löcher im Bash sind mir zu sehr 90er Jahre Leichtbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (15. April 2010)

Kann man ja alles machen wie mal will 

 Kuka


----------



## Der_Graf (15. April 2010)

schick, nur das N logo find ich nicht so perfekt gelungen. Und das mit den Löchern. Wie viel milligramm reißen die denn raus  ?


----------



## kuka.berlin (15. April 2010)

Der_Graf schrieb:


> schick, nur das N logo find ich nicht so perfekt gelungen. Und das mit den Löchern. Wie viel milligramm reißen die denn raus  ?



Naja das Foto is nen bissel blöd.
Hier der von HypnoKöte:
Die Randkontur ist nochmal 0,2mm tiefer.






 Kuka

edit: 

Du wolltest es ja Wissen ^^ die Löcher bringen 6,8627839g ..(theoretisch  )


----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. April 2010)

juhuu der bock ist endlich fertig:





teileliste:

Helius AM Größe L, 1.5" Steuerrohr, Umlenkhebel für 216mm Einbaulänge
Fox DHX 5.0 Air 216mm
Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn Coil 115-160mm
Hope Pro II + Notubes ZTR Flow
Avid Elixir CR mit Alu-Hebeln, 185mm/185mm
Acros AH-15 Steuersatz
Syntace Force 1.5" 55mm Vorbau
Race Face Atlas Lenker blau elox
NC-17 Take Control Lock On Griffe
Syntace P6 Alu Sattelstütze
NC-17 CC Ti Sattel
Salsa Flip-Lock Sattelklemme blau elox
SLX 2fach Kurbel
SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk short cage
SRAM XX Umwerfer
SRAM X.9 Schalthebel
Shimano Ultegra 12-27 Kassette
Shimano XTR Kette
77 Designz Freeduo Superlight Kettenführung
NC-17 Magnesium II S-Pro Pedale
Conti MTB Light Schläuche
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35" FR GG/TPC

...die reifen sind für den gardasee, wo´s in 3 wochen hingeht. danach kommt tubeless mit Fat Albert 2.35"

so wie es da steht: 15.1kg
nach dem reifenupdate werden´s 14,8kg sein.

great!


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. April 2010)

Sauber ! gut gemacht 
Lichtblau o. Skyblue


----------



## Monolithic (16. April 2010)

Dat is lichtblau!

Sehr schickes Bike - nur der Lenker will nicht so recht harmonieren. o_0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. April 2010)

p-p-p-poooooorrrrnooo!!!!!
Bitte besseres Bild in freier Wildbahn


----------



## Rockcity Roller (17. April 2010)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Dat is lichtblau!
> 
> Sehr schickes Bike - nur der Lenker will nicht so recht harmonieren. o_0



hi,

nee das ist sky blue. wirkt nur heller weil meine kamera n haufen ist und ich mit blitz fotografiert hab. der lenker hat den blitz wohl nich so reflektiert, in echt sind die farbtöne sehr ähnlich. 
danke für die blumen ansonsten  fährt sich auch bombe, der bock 

gruß rainer


----------



## hands diamond (17. April 2010)

auch geil, das blaue!!


----------



## WODAN (17. April 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> juhuu der bock ist endlich fertig:
> ###
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr stimmig aufgebaut! Denke der Gardasee kann kommen


----------



## softbiker (17. April 2010)

@ rockcity 

Wie war der Einbau des XX-Umwerfers. Hast du da ein Vergleich zum normalen x9.
Ich bin auch am überlegen, weil ich glaube der Werfer bzw. das Blech geht ein bissl weiter richtung kettenstrebe und man könnte somit dass Geratter auf den äußersten Gängen eliminieren.
Welche Kombi fährst du vorne? Und könntest du mal ein Detailbild machen damit ich mir dat anschauen kann.
Finde das Bike auch sehr schick. Echt gut gelungen


----------



## Rockcity Roller (17. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> @ rockcity
> 
> Wie war der Einbau des XX-Umwerfers. Hast du da ein Vergleich zum normalen x9.
> Ich bin auch am überlegen, weil ich glaube der Werfer bzw. das Blech geht ein bissl weiter richtung kettenstrebe und man könnte somit dass Geratter auf den äußersten Gängen eliminieren.
> ...



hey soft,

also, zuerst sollte ein XTR downswing dran. da gabs aber derbe probleme. durch 2fach vorn sollte der umwerfer ja recht tief sitzen, und bei der kollisionskontrolle gabs dann ne kollision zwischen kettenstrebe und umwerferkäfig bei ca. 70% dämpferhub. kacke also!
der XX umwerfer kam mir dann quasi zugeflogen, normal wär der mir viel zu teuer. glücklicherweise passte es damit (0,5mm platz zwischen käfig und strebe bei 100% hub. 

vorn fahr ich 22-36...ich hoffe das reicht mit 12-27 hinten. könnte mehr spektrum bei der übersetzung sein, aber ich wollt gern nen shortcage fahren. aber ich muss bei 50 kmh auch nicht mehr unbedingt treten..soll n allround spaßbike sein. 



fürn gardasee kommt dann noch n bashguard druff, hier im wald brauch ich den nicht. 
bessere fotos kommen demnächst.

gruß rainer


----------



## abbath (17. April 2010)

Das Herrenrad jetzt mit Rohlex und Elixir:


----------



## dadsi (17. April 2010)

XL und ne vollausgezogenemindestens400erStütze!
Du hast aber schon 2 Augen, oder?

Für so ein "Cyclopenbike" sehr clean


----------



## abbath (17. April 2010)

XXL + 430mm: think big 

400er Stütze ginge aber auch noch - Reserve ist aber besser.



Edit: Bremsleitung hinten muss noch gekürzt werden - hatte keinen Leitungsnippel mehr.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (17. April 2010)

oha, wie groß bist du denn?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (17. April 2010)

203


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. April 2010)

da könnt ich bequem bei dir im Hauptrahmen mitfahren


----------



## brokenarmsdude (17. April 2010)

ich brings auf 192 ca, dann sollte ich es ja mit 10cm weniger sattelstütze fahren können^^ sieht aber riesig aus


----------



## sluette (18. April 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Das Herrenrad jetzt mit Rohlex und Elixir:



gratulation, du hast das kingsize nonius mit roholoff echt klasse aufgebaut. wenn ich mir die anderen teile in dem nonius mit rohloff thread anschaue stellen sich mir die nackenhaare auf...


----------



## frankweber (18. April 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> 203


 

Respekteinflössend - die Größe und das Nonius

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wofür VRO Vorbauten taugen - für große Jungs besser als unendliche Spacertürme.

Schön cleanes Rad

Hab im Cinque Terre 






















einen Großen kennengelernt, der hatte 29 er in seinem Nicolai und war 207


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. April 2010)

da kann man ja unten durch fahren...aber ich find das Nonius ist einer der wenigen Rahmen die selbst in solchen Grössen noch gut aussehen!
@abbath sehr geil aufgebaut!


----------



## abbath (18. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> einen Großen kennengelernt, der hatte 29 er in seinem Nicolai und war 207



29er hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht. Allerdings hast Du dann wieder das Problem, dass der Radstand nochmal wächst. Die Vorteile dürften bei 140mm Federweg auch begrenzt sein. Am XC Fully und vor allem am Hardtail (nie wieder 26") macht es wohl mehr Sinn.

THX @all


----------



## Mythilos (18. April 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> 29er hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht. Allerdings hast Du dann wieder das Problem, dass der Radstand nochmal wächst. Die Vorteile dürften bei 140mm Federweg auch begrenzt sein. Am XC Fully und vor allem am Hardtail (nie wieder 26") macht es wohl mehr Sinn.
> 
> THX @all



naja.. größtes Problem scheint eher die Gabel zu sein, welche idR schon mit 80mm sehr weich sind, geschweige denn bei 120! aber egal.. offtopic


----------



## The_Edge (18. April 2010)

Hier mal mein Helius FR:












Geändert werden sollen noch die Kurbeln (evtl. RaceFace oder SLX) und der Dämpfer (DHX Air).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (18. April 2010)

clean und schön!


----------



## OldSchool (18. April 2010)

Is XL oder? 
 Schnörkelloser Aufbau.


----------



## The_Edge (18. April 2010)

Vielen Dank!
Ja, ist XL.


----------



## pfalz (18. April 2010)

Argon FR...abgestellt im Bärlauchfeld


----------



## Helium (18. April 2010)

Tolles Argon


----------



## frankweber (19. April 2010)

sehr schönes FR und sehr schönes Argon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (19. April 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> hey soft,
> 
> also, zuerst sollte ein XTR downswing dran. da gabs aber derbe probleme. durch 2fach vorn sollte der umwerfer ja recht tief sitzen, und bei der kollisionskontrolle gabs dann ne kollision zwischen kettenstrebe und umwerferkäfig bei ca. 70% dämpferhub. kacke also!
> der XX umwerfer kam mir dann quasi zugeflogen, normal wär der mir viel zu teuer. glücklicherweise passte es damit (0,5mm platz zwischen käfig und strebe bei 100% hub.
> ...



Meinste denn der Umwerfer passt bei ner vorderen Übersetzung von 24-38?
Mein SLX FD-M 667 (2-fach Umwerfer) bekomm ich mit hinterer 11-34er einfach nicht schleiffrei. Und wenn dann liegt die Kette am Leitblech auf.
Das nervt schön langsam total.


----------



## flyingscot (19. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Und wenn dann liegt die Kette am Leitblech auf.
> Das nervt schön langsam total.



Du meinst unten im Leitblech-Käfig? Das ist bei mir normal, wenn ich nicht drauf sitze. Mit Sag ist es dann aber schleiffrei. Nur wenn der Hinterbau komplett entlastet wird und man kurbelt, schleift es.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Meinste denn der Umwerfer passt bei ner vorderen Übersetzung von 24-38?
> Mein SLX FD-M 667 (2-fach Umwerfer) bekomm ich mit hinterer 11-34er einfach nicht schleiffrei. Und wenn dann liegt die Kette am Leitblech auf.
> Das nervt schön langsam total.



Wie flyingscot schon geschrieben hat, im ausgefederten Zustand ist das je nach Einstellung normal. Am besten stellt man den Umwerfer auch mit passenden SAG ein, d.h. Hinterbau mit Gurtband auf den passenden SAG komprimieren und dann einstellen. 
Beim 2-Fach SLX musst Du ausserdem berücksichtigen, das die aufgeklebte Marke nicht wie sonst üblich an den Kettenblättern ausgerichtet wird, sondern am SLX Bashguard (Durchmesser a. 165 mm).


----------



## softbiker (19. April 2010)

Dass das mit SAG so ist kann ich ja verstehen. Aber was machste mim Hardtail?
Da wäre dass ganze Teil ja die totale Fehlkonstruktion.
Dass will ich einfach so nicht hinnehmen. Dat muss schleiffrei funktionieren auch in ausgefedertem Zustand. Dann muss das Glump wieder runter.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Dass das mit SAG so ist kann ich ja verstehen. Aber was machste mim Hardtail?


Mit dem Hardtail hast Du das Problem nicht, da dort der Umwerfer immmer an der gleichen Stelle sitzt und sich nicht zur Kette bewegt. Das Problem tritt nur bei Fullys auf, da sich dort die höhe der Ketten zum Umwerfer ändert. Deshalb sollte der Umwerfer ja auch so eingestellt werden, dass er im normalen Fahrzustand optimal funktioniert.


----------



## softbiker (19. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mit dem Hardtail hast Du das Problem nicht, da dort der Umwerfer immmer an der gleichen Stelle sitzt und sich nicht zur Kette bewegt. Das Problem tritt nur bei Fullys auf, da sich dort die höhe der Ketten zum Umwerfer ändert. Deshalb sollte der Umwerfer ja auch so eingestellt werden, dass er im normalen Fahrzustand optimal funktioniert.



Diese Aussage verstehe ich nun erhlich gesagt nicht ?

Wenn ich am Hardteil dass Dingens an den Rahmen schraube und es nirgends schleift, dann dürfte doch (angenommen dass Sitzrohr hat den gleichen Winkel) beim Helius im ausgefederten Zustand auch nix am Werfer schleifen. 
Die Kette bewegt sich ja wenn dann nur vom Werfer weg wenn der Hinterbau einfedert.


----------



## san_andreas (19. April 2010)

Eigentlich sollte der Umwerfer doch schon so einzustellen sein, dass er auch im ausgefederten Zustand nicht schleift ?!


----------



## dreamdeep (19. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Diese Aussage verstehe ich nun erhlich gesagt nicht ?



Es ging doch darum:



> Und wenn dann liegt die Kette am Leitblech auf.
> Das nervt schön langsam total.



Beim einfedern bewegt sich die Kette im Leitblech hoch und runter D.h. im komplett ausgefederten Zustand kann es je nach Einstellung sein, dass die Kette unten aufliegt. mit Korrekten SAG ist die Kette ein stück höher und liegt nicht mehr auf. Einfach dadurch das sich der Hinterbau nach oben bewegt.

Darüberhinaus hat das Leitblech verschieden Zonen, wo das Leitblech unterschiedlich dick ausgeführt ist um den Gangwechsel zu erleichtern. Je nach Einstellung kann es sein, dass die Ketten im ausgefederten Zustand in einem anderen Bereich liegt, als mit SAG. Auf dem Montageständer kann eine Einstellung also schleiffrei funktionieren, sitzt man aber auf dem Bike verschiebt sich die Kette und die Einstellung ist nicht mehr perfekt. Deshalb mein Tipp, immer bei komprimierten Hinterbau einstellen, dadurch erreicht man eine optimale Einstellung.

Das ganze entfällt beim Hardtail natürlich, dort ist die Kette immer an der gleichen Position (vom schalten einmal abgesehen), da sich der Hinterbau nicht bewegt und die Nabe zur Tretlager immer den gleichen Winkel hat.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. April 2010)

bei mir wird´s die E.13  DRS mit ISCG old.  für 2 fach kettenbl.
 die NC17 fliegt raus.


----------



## softbiker (19. April 2010)

hab ich auch dranne. Zwar nur zum klemmen, macht aber nen guten Eindruck.
Bei mir gings hald mal ohne schleifen nicht aber mit ISCG erledigt sich das Problem des entgraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (19. April 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Diese Aussage verstehe ich nun erhlich gesagt nicht ?
> 
> Wenn ich am Hardteil dass Dingens an den Rahmen schraube und es nirgends schleift, dann dürfte doch (angenommen dass Sitzrohr hat den gleichen Winkel) beim Helius im ausgefederten Zustand auch nix am Werfer schleifen.
> Die Kette bewegt sich ja wenn dann nur vom Werfer weg wenn der Hinterbau einfedert.



Wenn du den Umwerfer so niedrig einbaust das im ausgefederten Zustand nichts schleift, dann kann es passieren das beim Einfedern die Kettenstrebe den Umwerfer berührt und evtl. beschädigt.


----------



## WODAN (20. April 2010)

Hier mal ein Update:
-Umbau auf Stahlfederdämpfer, RP23 taugt nichts im TFR
-Lyrik Soloair 170mm
-neuer Hauptrahmen
usw...   

Fragen zum Gewicht werden ignoriert


----------



## Team Nicolai (20. April 2010)

Schööööööööööööööööööön


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2010)

und was wiegt es.....


----------



## Luke-VTT (20. April 2010)

Au ja: Gewichte raten. Ich mach den Anfang und schätze 17,7 KG
ps super nais! Habenwill!


----------



## psc1 (20. April 2010)

Sehr schön Bernd!

da kommt ja Farbe in deinen N-Stall 

sieht echt TOP aus.


----------



## WODAN (20. April 2010)

Gewicht lag vorher mit Fox RP23 und Frontrahmen eloxiert bei 17,2 kg.
Dämpfer +600g, Rahmen +300g 

Meine tolle Fischwaage von Ebay hat den Geist aufgeben 
Aber ganz ehrlich, das TFR läßt sich mit Stahlfederdämpfer am besten fahren, schei$$ auf Leichtbau


----------



## WODAN (20. April 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> Sehr schön Bernd!
> 
> da kommt ja Farbe in deinen N-Stall
> 
> sieht echt TOP aus.



Jep, schwarz elox und rot


----------



## KLT (20. April 2010)

@wodan
sehr schön! Wie hast du denn die hintere Bremsscheibe montiert. Ist der Alu-Stern nicht von der anderen Seite angesenkt für die Befestigungsschrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (20. April 2010)

KLT schrieb:


> @wodan
> sehr schön! Wie hast du denn die hintere Bremsscheibe montiert. Ist der Alu-Stern nicht von der anderen Seite angesenkt für die Befestigungsschrauben?



Jep, in den Senkungen sind Distanzscheiben montiert


----------



## abbath (20. April 2010)

Nucleon ist super und die klassische Farbkombi kommt einfach gut


----------



## ins (20. April 2010)

Sehr schön Bernd 

Hatte es einen bestimmten Grund weshalb du den Hauptrahmen getauscht hast oder nur wegen der Farbe?


----------



## oldrizzo (21. April 2010)

sehr schönes teil, ich komme bald vorbei und gucks mir live an....


----------



## fullyrob (25. April 2010)

Hallo,
nach langer suche nach einen Fully-Bike für die ersten gehversuchen im freeriden bin ich nun auf ein sehr günstiges schöne Bike gestoßen und habs sofort gekauft.
Der Rahmen(Nicolai Trombone mit Doppelkolbenstange) ist schon älter aber für ein anfänger denke ich nicht schlecht... 







Bestellt und ungebaut wird:
-Reifen
-Lenker/vorbau
-Pedale
-Sattel
-und wenn die Kette nicht am Platz bleibt wird eine 1Blatt Kettenführung montiert aber da warte ich erstmal die ersten Ausfahrten ab.

Im Laufe der Zeit werde ich wohl noch Hilfe benötigen um den Dämpfer zu überholen, da dieser doch etwas von den anderen abweicht.

Gruß Roberto


----------



## Oettinger (25. April 2010)

schöner Klassiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (25. April 2010)

schöne farbkombination! absolut zeitlos siehe:







aktuell 14,35kg
hit me baby one more time...


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. April 2010)

He Rainer hattest du nicht auch noch die Streben mit Loch ?


----------



## 525Rainer (25. April 2010)

ich hab ein FR schwingen update bekommen um den einsatzbereich zu erweitern. auf grenzenlos trotz humanen gewicht sozusagen.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. April 2010)

@Rainer: täuscht das oder hast Du ne fette Delle im Unterrohr?


----------



## softbiker (26. April 2010)

Ich glaub der Rainer wird nicht nur eine Delle im Rahmen haben


----------



## checkb (26. April 2010)

>



Sieht einfach nur geil aus.  Ist Dein Sitzrohr S?

checkb


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. April 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Ist Dein Sitzrohr S?



ich glaub der ganze rahmen ist S 

@Rainer fährst du das AM als SSP?


----------



## 525Rainer (26. April 2010)

ja, der ganze rahmen ist ein S. 
wenn ssp singlespeed heisst dann nein. ich verzichte lediglich auf einen umwerfer. erst hab ich die hammerschmitt drangebaut und gedacht, ui geiles schaltfeeling. aber eigentlich schalt ich vorn ja eh kaum. dann hab ich sie abgebaut und war seitdem zu faul das umwerferzeugs wieder dranzubauen. und seitdem leg ich mit der hand um.

die kette ist so streng weil ich auf die ersten zwei ritzel verzichte (am grossen blatt). das liegt daran dass der dritte gang der wichtigste ist und der antrieb daraufhin optimiert ist.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (27. April 2010)

mein neues:





Teileliste:

Helius AM Größe L, 1.5" Steuerrohr, Umlenkhebel für 216mm Einbaulänge
Fox DHX 5.0 Air 216mm
Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn Coil 115-160mm
Hope Pro II + Notubes ZTR Flow
Avid Elixir CR mit Alu-Hebeln, 185mm/185mm
Acros AH-15 Steuersatz
Syntace Force 1.5" 55mm Vorbau
Race Face Atlas Lenker blau elox / 735mm
NC-17 Take Control Lock On Griffe
Syntace P6 Alu Sattelstütze
Selle Italia SLR TT Sattel 
Salsa Flip-Lock Sattelklemme blau elox
SLX 2fach Kurbel
SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk short cage
SRAM XX Umwerfer
SRAM X.9 Schalthebel
Shimano Ultegra 12-27 Kassette
Shimano XTR Kette
77 Designz Freeduo Superlight Kettenführung
NC-17 Magnesium II S-Pro Pedale
Conti Schläuche, VR Light / HR normal
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35" FR GG/TPC

so wie es da steht: 15.0kg


----------



## alu-xb (27. April 2010)

sehr nice muss man einfach mal sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (27. April 2010)

sehr nice!


----------



## stuk (27. April 2010)

sehr schön viel spaß damit

nette freundliche farbe und doch nicht zu aufdringlich

berichte bitte mal nach "erfahrung" wie die gabel zum luftgefederten AM Hinterbau taugt.
vieleicht kommt das für mich auch infrage..danke schonmal

mfg


----------



## guru39 (27. April 2010)

sehr geil Rainer 

Meinz bekommt auch nen DHX 5.0 Luft und ne Lyrik Solo Air in schwarz


----------



## dreamdeep (27. April 2010)

Das gefällt mir sehr gut, mein Glückwunsch


----------



## abbath (27. April 2010)

Wieder ein schönes Bike!


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2010)

bei mir sind ähnlich leichte parts verbaut,-bei einer M. rahmengr. u. ich komme auf 15,3kg ?


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2010)

Sehr schön, das blaue da oben !
Wieso man auf einem Enduro allerdings eine RR Kassette baut, versteh ich nicht.


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

@fullyrob : ...würd die cremefarbene gabel rausschmeissen , passt iwie net ....schwarz käm´wesentlich besser !! lg , k.


----------



## frankweber (28. April 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das blaue da oben !
> Wieso man auf einem Enduro allerdings eine RR Kassette baut, versteh ich nicht.


 

na damit es leichter ist als das Teil von Khujand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (28. April 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das blaue da oben !
> Wieso man auf einem Enduro allerdings eine RR Kassette baut, versteh ich nicht.



ja, so richtig sinnig ist es eigentlich auch nicht. aber ich wollt n shortcage fahren und bei 2fach vorne ging da nur die 12-27 hinten. mal sehn obs reicht, wenn nicht kommt was größeres hinten und medium cage.

gruß rainer


----------



## Kor74 (30. April 2010)

The_Edge schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Helius FR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was für Bj. und was für eine Gabel hast du den drin.
Ist das 160er?


----------



## cryptic. (1. Mai 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## The_Edge (1. Mai 2010)

Kor74 schrieb:


> was für Bj. und was für eine Gabel hast du den drin.
> Ist das 160er?



Ist ein '09er in der Größe XL. Die Gabel ist eine Lyrik Solo Air mit 160mm.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (1. Mai 2010)

so, hier nochmal paar bilder von da, wo es hingehört, dann is aber auch genug mit der angeberei 

















gruß rainer


----------



## softbiker (1. Mai 2010)

@ rockcity
Bitte kurzes statement zur freeduo?
Meine e13ds regt mich ohne ende auf. Die Tretlagerklemmung ist total fürn eimer und das Ding rattert als wenns kein morgen gäbe. Jedesmal wenn ich den rücklauf trete ziehts mir fast die Kette vom großen Blatt und hackelt total. Von dem Ding bin ich maßlos entäuscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (1. Mai 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> @ rockcity
> Bitte kurzes statement zur freeduo?
> Meine e13ds regt mich ohne ende auf. Die Tretlagerklemmung ist total fürn eimer und das Ding rattert als wenns kein morgen gäbe. Jedesmal wenn ich den rücklauf trete ziehts mir fast die Kette vom großen Blatt und hackelt total. Von dem Ding bin ich maßlos entäuscht.



kurzes statement:
superleicht, super unauffällig (optisch wie akustisch), funktioniert einwandfrei. hab zwar erst 3 ausfahrten gemacht (ca. 20x hometrails oder so), aber da keine probleme. kann ich empfehlen 
gruß rainer


----------



## delahero (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo  dafür heisst der Thread doch so, also bitte mehr davon! Das Bike sieht  super lecker aus und Du hast die besten Perspektiven genommen. Mehr bitte!


----------



## delahero (2. Mai 2010)

Das Ufo ST von cryptic finde ich auch sehr interessant. Tolle Griff, Rahmen, Decails Farbkombo. Das Rad mit der Ausstattung würd ich so aufgebaut auch gern fahren, putzen und mein nennen! Sieht nach viel Spaß aus.


----------



## schlammdiva (2. Mai 2010)

So hier mal mein kleines Schwarzes mit ein paar Änderungen.
Neue Gabel, Sattel, Stütze, Kurbel, Vorbau und Lenker.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Mai 2010)

@Rockcity Roller
 Sehr schickes AM. Kannst Du mir mal das Gewicht sagen?

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt. Hab es gerade weiter oben gesehen. 15 kg


----------



## powermac (2. Mai 2010)

So hier mal mein neues, Rahmen hab ich vor kurzen gebraucht gekauft, die Teile sind größtenteils von meinem Hardtail. Ist mein erstes Fully und bin sehr positiv überrascht, so bleibt der Hardtailrahmen bis in den Herbst erstmal an der Wand

Es handelt sich um ein frühes Helius FR in XL, wahrscheinlich 2002 Baujahr, Gewicht als komplettaufbau 12,8 KG. Die Stütze wird bei Gelegenheit noch gegen eine gerade Thomson getauscht, Dämpfer überlege ich auch später mal noch einen 200mm zu Probieren.

Power







Falls einer noch einen günstigen gebrauchten Helius CC oder FR Rahmen in Größe S verkauft bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## softbiker (3. Mai 2010)

Es ist ein Rahmen aus dem Modelljahr 03.
Übrigens schöner Aufbau


----------



## sluette (3. Mai 2010)

nach fast 6 wochen dauereinsatz das definitiv geilste "MakeMyWayToWorkAFunWay" bike:




sorry für die schlechte qualität, das iPhone hat deutlich andere kernkompetenzen...


----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2010)

geile bremsscheiben


----------



## psc1 (3. Mai 2010)

und geiles Bike!

Gefällt mir wirklich gut, bischen langer Vorbau, aber zum auf die Arbeit rollen bestimmt passend 

Kannst aber auch gut Spaß haben damit, auf der Straße - kommst Du überhaupt pünktlich zur Arbeit ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (3. Mai 2010)

kürzerer vorbau ist für den zweck absolutes nogo... ich hatte zuerst einen 50er thomson drauf, sah zwar besser aus aber war für mich nur äußerst bedingt fahrbar. die karre hat schon ein sehr kurzes oberrohr. auf meinem argon komme ich mir dagegen vor wie auf einer streckbank...


----------



## luk! (3. Mai 2010)

So ein Alltagsfahrrad hätte ich auch gerne 
Aber Lenk-und Sitzwinkel sehen verdammt flach aus. Aber wenn es dir passt


----------



## softbiker (4. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht könnte mal jemand bei N eruieren wer das hier verbrochen hat?
Ich hoffe er hat die Probezeit nicht überstanden 

http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-BMX-EIGE...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item19bbccb0b0


----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2010)

immerhin gibts da "attapter" für


----------



## OldSchool (4. Mai 2010)

Cool sind auch die "Candysockel".


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Mai 2010)

uiuiui...so geil ich Nicolai ja find aber das teil würd ich nicht mal geschenkt haben wollen! :kotz:


----------



## pfalz (4. Mai 2010)

Oh Gott...


----------



## der Digge (4. Mai 2010)

"KARL-HEINZ NICOLAI HAT DIESEN RAHMEN NIE OFFIZIEL GEBAUT" 

würde ich aber auch verleugnen das Teil


----------



## frankweber (4. Mai 2010)

Man könnte dem Verkäufer damit den A.... versohlen 

( Ich hab im Keller so ein Schwerlastregal, das sieht so ähnlich aus )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (4. Mai 2010)

@cryptic : super schönes bike !!!!


----------



## cryptic. (6. Mai 2010)

danke


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. Mai 2010)

da meine Gabel nicht mehr einfederte hab ich nun nen Tiefflieger  der aber immer noch super rockt!


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Mai 2010)

..hatte meine pike auch grad - is beim service ;(


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (6. Mai 2010)

Schönes Radel


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. Mai 2010)

nicht falsch verstehen, meine Suntour hab ich eingeschickt, die Pike ist im Rad als Ersatz, seit ich die habe nie was dran gemacht  sollte ich aber mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (9. Mai 2010)

Hier der momentane Stand der Dinge. Aber es gibt ja den Bikemarkt - das wird wohl nicht lange so bleiben.






Dummerweise bekomm ich die Bilder nicht größer hin.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Mai 2010)

Bitte :


----------



## marco2 (10. Mai 2010)

Wow,danke! Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2010)

Zauberei


----------



## softbiker (10. Mai 2010)

Alte Hexe! Ab auf den Scheiterhaufen


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Mai 2010)

die sattelstütze is nich dein ernst , oder ....????????


----------



## marco2 (10. Mai 2010)

Aber sicher! Fahre lieber die grottenhässliche Gravity Dropper als dass meine ach so hübsche Joplin gerade bei Action Sports zum hundertsten Mal repariert wird. 

Das Ding funktioniert wirklich wie es soll.


----------



## softbiker (11. Mai 2010)

Ich weis auch nicht warum die Leute alle immer diesen CB-Kram kaufen.
Eine Fernbedienung vom Lenker brauch man ja nicht. Ausser die Leute sind ganz geil aufs Aufzugfahren. Der Hebel unterm Sattel reicht doch vollkommen.
Ich werd mir ne KS i950 zulegen. Hab einen Freund der hat das Teil in regem Gebrauch und ist schwer davon begeistert.


----------



## stuk (11. Mai 2010)

Vorsicht mit der KS. ich habe 3 Stück  (2 2009er 1 2010) durch. Tiefe Riefen im Rohr und weiche /sich lösende Klemmung.
CB sollen auch nicht besser sein, sollen sich selbstständig absenken und von der Klemmung her Mist sein.
Wenn dann dertzeit die hässliche Gravity D.. Aber ich warte noch ein wenig.....
Wenn man einmal mit so einem Ding im wechselden Gelände unterwegs war, ist es echt schwer nicht mehr damit fahren zu wollen.

Kaufen würde ich aufgrund der Anfälligkeit nur bei dem Händler des Vertrauens. Bei der Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Reklamation hätte ich keine Lust das online zu klären


----------



## marco2 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich sag ja: Augen zu und Gravity Dropper! Kann man, da sie komplett mechanisch und supereinfach aufgebaut ist, auch leicht selbser warten.

...für schicke Fotos im Forum sollte man vielleicht einfach eine normale Stütze reinmachen, wie für den Bikepark auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (11. Mai 2010)

Fahre die GD auch seit Anfang 2007 ohne Probleme. Wenn absenkbare Stütze dann immer mit Remote. Man glaubt nicht wie oft man den Sattel schnell Mal versenkt und das geht nur gut vom Lenker aus.


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Mai 2010)

..mag ja sein , dass sie gut funzt , sieht aber aus wie ne gefederte stütze für´n trekkingbike......


----------



## psc1 (11. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen,

mein neues Spielzeug für zwischendurch und wenns mit dem Sohn auf den Pumptrack geht 





PS: Spacerturm wird nach dem "Einfahren" noch optimiert, Bremse vorn kommt noch, besseres Foto kommt auch mal demnächst


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Mai 2010)

oh mann wie geil!
das is oberporno!......wow das teil rockt


das wird meine neue Rahmenfarbe wenn ich nach der Saison mein Fr pulvern lass!!!was issn das fürne Farbe?


----------



## psc1 (11. Mai 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> oh mann wie geil!
> das is oberporno!......wow das teil rockt
> 
> 
> das wird meine neue Rahmenfarbe wenn ich nach der Saison mein Fr pulvern lass!!!was issn das fürne Farbe?



Hi und danke.

Die Farbe nennt sich Grasgrün


----------



## softbiker (11. Mai 2010)

Geiler Aufbau!
Aber die Farbe, also bei mir geht da keiner ab.
So wie die Decals wäre der Rahmen schön farbig. Aber mir gefällt das Dunkel nicht.
Naja es soll auch Leute geben den gefällt Koi-Kamo
Aber so individuell sind hald nur Nioclaianer.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Mai 2010)

die farbe knallt in real schon, finde ich zumindest. ich finds hübsch, aber mein blaues natürlich viel schöner. hau rein peter...

ach ja, kein post ohne bild. kleines update an meinem am (bashring), lenker kommt als nächstes und eigentlich müsste man ja mal die bremsleitungen kürzen.


----------



## corfrimor (11. Mai 2010)

@psc1

Extremst geile Farbe! Die würde auch sehr gut zu 'nem Argon Road passen ... *träum*


----------



## delahero (12. Mai 2010)

Moin! Es geht ja hier um das Thema zeig was Du hast, und ich hab ne Kiste mit Bildern, wovon ich Euch gerne ein paar zeigen würde. Ich meine wir sind doch alle Nicolai Freaks und lieben unsere Fahrräder. Wer Bedarf hat, dem schick ich gern was für den Bildschirmhintergrund in hoher Auflösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (12. Mai 2010)

@psc 1 :

Sehr sehr schön !!



@ bernd :


das blaue ist auch sehr sehr schön!!

Gruß Frank


----------



## psc1 (12. Mai 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> @psc 1 :
> 
> Sehr sehr schön !!
> 
> ...



@ frank: danke

@ bernd: blaues, rotes und grünes Bmxtb aufm PT


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Mai 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Naja es soll auch Leute geben den gefällt Koi-Kamo



*räusper*


----------



## race-dog (12. Mai 2010)

delahero schrieb:


> Find ich geil wie wärs mit einer Galerie für Nicolai Wallpaper


----------



## frankweber (12. Mai 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit der KS. ich habe 3 Stück (2 2009er 1 2010) durch. Tiefe Riefen im Rohr und weiche /sich lösende Klemmung.
> CB sollen auch nicht besser sein, sollen sich selbstständig absenken und von der Klemmung her Mist sein.
> Wenn dann dertzeit die hässliche Gravity D.. Aber ich warte noch ein wenig.....
> Wenn man einmal mit so einem Ding im wechselden Gelände unterwegs war, ist es echt schwer nicht mehr damit fahren zu wollen.
> ...


 
Ich habe gestern eine KS gesehen, die bei hibike als Rekla eingeliefert wurde( glaube Bostad nennt er sich hier im Forum ) 
Die Sattelaufnahme sah aus wie zwei naß gewordene Pappdeckel ( obere Halterung so hochgebogen wie ein Smileylächeln und die untere wie smiley nach saurem bier) - so eine wollte ich nicht kaufen.

Er sagte er war lediglich am Lago Maggiore auf gemässigtem Terrain unterwegs gewesen und hätte dann immer wieder versucht durch Nachstellen der Verschraubung irgendwie den vollständigen Selbstzerstörungsmechanismus aufzuhalten.

Er hat das Teil vor ca 3 Wochen gekauft.
Da scheint im Alu irgendwie 80 % Blei verarbeitet zu sein 

Ärgerlich, wenn der Sch... im Urlaub passiert.

Ich hatte mal eine Gravity dropper ( ja wirklich häßlich) die auch am Rheinsteig kollabiert ist - war  überhaupt nicht lustig damals.

Gruß Frank


----------



## stuk (12. Mai 2010)

ja genauso, wie Pappe...
meine letzte KS hat nur 20KM gehalten, da gabs von 3 mal runterfahren schon Riefen und der Sattel ist durch die aufgebogene Klemmung (900i mit einer Schraube) gerutscht.
Jetzt bleibt erstmal die Thomson drinn, bis es was haltbares und schönes gibt.

achja galerie:







und das grüne da oben finde ich richtig schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (12. Mai 2010)

delahero schrieb:


> Moin! Es geht ja hier um das Thema zeig was Du hast, und ich hab ne Kiste mit Bildern, wovon ich Euch gerne ein paar zeigen würde. Ich meine wir sind doch alle Nicolai Freaks und lieben unsere Fahrräder. Wer Bedarf hat, dem schick ich gern was für den Bildschirmhintergrund in hoher Auflösung.



oh mann meine alte vdf mit northon schwinge geiiiiil


----------



## WODAN (12. Mai 2010)

Kleines Update:
-Fox RC4
-Answer Pro Taper
-Race Face Atlas Vorbau
-Schlamm aus Winterberg (Foto von heute)


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Mai 2010)

das schönste bild seit langem! alles andere sind nur fahrräder...


----------



## Der_Graf (13. Mai 2010)

Ja ich wollts auch grad sagen....Oberober end geil !!!


----------



## OldSchool (13. Mai 2010)

Ja, sieht schön aus, aber wenn ich genau hinsehe erkenne ich auch nur ein Fahrrad.


----------



## Moscito25 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo

ich bin neu hier und wollte einfach mal eure Meinung zu diesem Hardtail erfahren. Habe dieses Teil gerade bei mir daheim zum testen. Wieviel dürte das teil den nach eurer Meinung nach kosten ? Zur Austattung kann ich nicht viel sagen kenne mich da nicht so gut aus. Es müßte aber auf den Bilder gut erkenn bar sein.

Es wurde von dem Händler selber zusammen gebaut.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. Mai 2010)

800-1000 euro,allerdings bist du hier falsch!das hier ist ein Nicolai forum


----------



## Moscito25 (13. Mai 2010)

soory habe es total überlesen. kann es einer verschieben ??


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Mai 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> @ frank: danke
> 
> @ bernd: blaues, rotes und grünes Bmxtb aufm PT



könnte noch ein schwarz eloxiertes aus der Wetterau beisteuern


----------



## marco2 (14. Mai 2010)

@trek 6500: hier mal mit ner normalen Stütze. 

Gewicht ist 15,5 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. Mai 2010)

definitiv geil!!


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Mai 2010)




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. Mai 2010)

jawoll...so zeigt man was man hat!!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Mai 2010)

SUPER BILD 

wo ischen das???


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Mai 2010)

Hey danke (grins) 

das ist von letzter Woche Samstag auf dem Monte Bré bei Locarno am Largo maggiore in der ital. Schweiz. War mein erster richtiger MTB Urlaub. Ein riesen Spass!! Danke auch nochmal an Nicmen für das Foto und die Gastfreundschaft :thumbs:


----------



## Stagediver (14. Mai 2010)

Schönes Bike.  

Hoch lebe Nicolai


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Mai 2010)

gesichtsausdruck bitte ignorieren.


----------



## waschi82 (15. Mai 2010)

gute größe!

also cooles pärchen.... ;-)


----------



## Harvester (16. Mai 2010)

mach das mal kleiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (16. Mai 2010)

In der Kombi der Teile hast Du ja echt ein gutes Händchen, aber als
Strippenzieher musst Du leider noch mal die Schulbank drücken.

Aussen an der Gabel geht gar nicht und die B- Leitungen  (besonders für hinten) scheinen extrem laaaaang.
Trotzdem ein wirklich sehr gelungenes Rad 

Gesichtsaudruck wurde nicht registriert

Die Bildgröße ist schonungslos offen in der Darstellungskraft

Viele Grüsse 

Frank


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Mai 2010)

die leitungslänge lasse ich so wie sie ist. so kann ich das bike mit völlig verdrehtem lenker in den kofferraum tun. mich störts nicht.


----------



## powermac (16. Mai 2010)

Hier mal das neue Bike meiner Freundin. Umwerfer kommt dran wenn der Gegenhalter für das Sitzrohr da ist.





Power


----------



## HypnoKröte (16. Mai 2010)

Da kannste problemlos noch 15 cm kürzen.


----------



## WODAN (16. Mai 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> könnte noch ein schwarz eloxiertes aus der Wetterau beisteuern



Du hast ja nie Zeit


----------



## Kuwahades (16. Mai 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Du hast ja nie Zeit



im Moment ist echt schlecht, Freundin schwanger, Haus muss fertig werden, bin froh, das ichs 4 Tage nach Willingen geschafft habe 

aber dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (16. Mai 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> im Moment ist echt schlecht, Freundin schwanger, Haus muss fertig werden, bin froh, das ichs 4 Tage nach Willingen geschafft habe
> 
> aber dann




na dann lass uns mal ne farbenfrohe runde drehen ;-)


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Mai 2010)

mein´s mal wieder nach artgerechter Haltung:


----------



## frankweber (17. Mai 2010)

schön


----------



## Team Nicolai (17. Mai 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mein´s mal wieder nach artgerechter Haltung:


geiler hobel


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gesichtsausdruck bitte ignorieren.






bis bald.


----------



## chris_01 (17. Mai 2010)

Frei nach dem Motto, "es gibt kein fertiges Rad". Hier und da noch ein paar Änderungen, Spacerturm weg usw. 15.1 kg. 
Leider wegen Bindehautentzündung noch nicht möglich weiter zu testen...

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## marco2 (17. Mai 2010)

Genial! 
...nur die Nobby Nics sidn am FR wohl eher eine Spassbremse.


----------



## chris_01 (17. Mai 2010)

marco2 schrieb:


> Genial!
> ...nur die Nobby Nics sidn am FR wohl eher eine Spassbremse.



Ist richtig. Suche noch gebührenden Ersatz. Fat Albert ist zur Zeit ganz vorn, da ich mich mit Maxxis überhaupt nicht auskenne. Und bevor der nächste fragt, ja die ODIs sind auch schon unterwegs


----------



## marco2 (17. Mai 2010)

Fat Alberts hab ich zur Zeit drauf, bin allerdings nicht ganz so begeistert. Irgendwie sind sie nicht so hart im nehmen, wie die Maxxis Advantage z.B.
Zwischendurch hatte ich auch mal Conti RQs da, die hatten aber einfach mal 1050 Gramm pro Stück statt der angegebenen 850. Da hätte ich ja auch gleich 2-lagige Downhillschappen rauf machen können. 
Als nächstes werd ich wohl mal die neuen Maxxis Minion Single Ply probieren.


----------



## chris_01 (17. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja das Problem. Jetzt hab ich mal echt nen ordentlichen LRS; mein erster vernünftiger am MTB ever und wollt mir nicht gleich verbleite Reifen dranhängen. Schon klar das NN nicht zum Einsatzzweck taugt, bin nur grad ratlos bezüglich Albert&Co. Minion Single Ply hatte ich auch schon geschaut, aber wie gesagt leider keine Ahnung von Maxxis bzw. Erfahrung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (17. Mai 2010)

Was für die MInions spricht, ist dass sie auch im Worldcup Dh gefahren werden und das schon seit Jahren. Es munkelt ja auch, das manche Teams, die eigentlich andere Reifensponsoren haben, am Ende mit Maxxis Reifen unterwegs sind, die sie mit nem Edding unkenntlich gemacht haben. 
Sonst finde ich die neuen Specialized Eskar/Clutch Sx auch noch interessant.


----------



## der-gute (18. Mai 2010)

ich sach nur - finger wech vom Minion 2.35 single ply

der is schmal wie ne Felge...


----------



## thefaked (18. Mai 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich sach nur - finger wech vom Minion 2.35 single ply
> 
> der is schmal wie ne Felge...



Breit ist anders, das stimmt schon ,hat aber trotzdem massig Grip.
@Chris
2.5er Maxxis Minions oder Highroller gibt es z.B. hier als 1-Ply.


----------



## Oettinger (18. Mai 2010)

ich brech hier mal ne Lanze für den FA, aus meiner Sicht ein sehr guter Kompromiss für's FR


----------



## der-gute (18. Mai 2010)

thefaked schrieb:


> Breit ist anders, das stimmt schon ,hat aber trotzdem massig Grip.
> @Chris
> 2.5er Maxxis Minions oder Highroller gibt es z.B. hier als 1-Ply.



leider als "wire" und somit schätzungsweise über 1 Kilo schwer

der fällt leider aus...


----------



## zwops (18. Mai 2010)

hey, zum thema reifen noch folgendes:
minion single ply ist ein super reifen und auch tourentauglich (mit ordentlich druck in den waden ). kommt aber noch aus der "alten" produktion von maxxis, soll heißen fällt in 2.5 im verhältnis lange nicht so voluminös wie ein heutiger 2.4 ardent oder advantage aus. wenn auf breite optik wert gelegt wird, dann ardent oder advantage....kann man auch gut mixen....fahre gerade am fr hinten einen ardent und vorne advantage....hinten rollts gut...vorne gripts gut


----------



## TheRacer (18. Mai 2010)

Hab ich da was falsch interpretiert 
Ich war immer der Annahme das der Ardent mehr "Grip" hätte als der Advantage und das Advantage dafür besser rollen würde.


----------



## frankweber (18. Mai 2010)

Ardent hat starke Mittenbetonung, rollt gut und setzt sich bei Matsch sehr schnell zu und hat auf nassen Wurzeln keinen guten Grip wegen der Mittenbetonung, deshalb wird er oft als schneller Roller für das Hinterrad verbaut und mit einem groberen Profil wie Highroller oder Minion auf dem Vorderrad kombiniert.


----------



## zwops (18. Mai 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Ardent hat starke Mittenbetonung, rollt gut und setzt sich bei Matsch sehr schnell zu und hat auf nassen Wurzeln keinen guten Grip wegen der Mittenbetonung, deshalb wird er oft als schneller Roller für das Hinterrad verbaut und mit einem groberen Profil wie Highroller oder Minion auf dem Vorderrad kombiniert.



so isset.... und kein mensch weiß warum die aktuelle bike im enduro test den am bergamont 9.0 verbauten ardents "hohen rollwiderstand" bescheinigt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (19. Mai 2010)

weil die deppen von der bravo vielleicht den reifen falschrum draufgezogen haben oder die bremse schleifen ließen???


----------



## frankweber (19. Mai 2010)

zwops schrieb:


> so isset.... und kein mensch weiß warum die aktuelle bike im enduro test den am bergamont 9.0 verbauten ardents "hohen rollwiderstand" bescheinigt.....


 

Die stehen ja auch auf Nobby Nic, diesen wirklich miesen Reifen jubeln die bei jedem Test hoch weil Schwalbe wohl sonst weniger Anzeigen schaltet, einen anderen Grund kann es nicht geben.


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. Mai 2010)

Ähm Bilder?


----------



## frankweber (19. Mai 2010)

Helius AFR :






Argon FR:






Helius FR:






Helius AC:





Helius RC:


----------



## stuk (19. Mai 2010)

nette sammlung


----------



## chris_01 (19. Mai 2010)

Schlafzimmer:







 6000 zarte Gramm vs. einen Haufen Eisen...

Was heisst 1-ply?
Konnte mich über meine NN an meiner CC Feile nie beschweren, hab mich aber auch nie drum gekümmert...

Also Fat Albert oder V: Highroller und H: Ardent jeweils 2.5 ?

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Mai 2010)

@frankweber   krasse sammlung!
aber dir fehlt ein AM 
das einsatzgebiet von FR + AFR überschneidet sich schon stark, oder?!

aber nochmal


----------



## goolem (19. Mai 2010)

Jetzt ist es an der Zeit meinen Hobel mal hier reinzustellen. Fahr es seit 2 Jahren und bin immer wieder begeistert. Wohne am Fuss der Alpen und mein Hometrail geht auf 1500m ü M. Rauf und runter ein purer Genuss. Mittlerweile habe ich einige Verbesserungen vorgenommen. Ein Codebremssattel vorn, kein Fading mehr auf beim 1000 Höhenmeter am Stück und meine Lyrik U-Turn hat jetzt auch 170mm
Bin froh, dass ich mich für Nicolai entschieden habe. Meine feste Bikegruppe macht mir zwar mit ihren Cannondales das Leben bergauf ein bisschen schwer. Muss ab und zu ein Extratraining einschalten. Bergab warte ich dann aber halt...


----------



## WODAN (19. Mai 2010)

goolem schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es an der Zeit meinen Hobel mal hier reinzustellen. Fahr es seit 2 Jahren und bin immer wieder begeistert. Wohne am Fuss der Alpen und mein Hometrail geht auf 1500m ü M. Rauf und runter ein purer Genuss. Mittlerweile habe ich einige Verbesserungen vorgenommen. Ein Codebremssattel vorn, kein Fading mehr auf beim 1000 Höhenmeter am Stück und meine Lyrik U-Turn hat jetzt auch 170mm
> Bin froh, dass ich mich für Nicolai entschieden habe. Meine feste Bikegruppe macht mir zwar mit ihren Cannondales das Leben bergauf ein bisschen schwer. Muss ab und zu ein Extratraining einschalten. Bergab warte ich dann aber halt...
> ###



black beauty


----------



## frankweber (19. Mai 2010)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @frankweber   krasse sammlung!
> aber dir fehlt ein AM
> das einsatzgebiet von FR + AFR überschneidet sich schon stark, oder?!
> 
> aber nochmal


 

Mein FR ist eher AM aufgebaut( läßt sich aber schnell mit coil Gabel und Coil Dämpfer tunen, da alle untereinander kompatibel da gleicher Steuersatz) und S, sehr verspielt, das AFR ist je nach Gabel /Dämpfer Kombi und LRS entweder FR Tour oder Park etc., wird aber noch eine Boxer bekommen im Laufe des Sommers und hat Size M ist also doch laufruhiger im Dh - es sind schon deutliche Unterschiede.



Statt eines AM hab ich noch ein Lappiere Spicy


----------



## frankweber (19. Mai 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> black beauty


 
Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg im Rennen demnächst und ein schönes Ion hast Du ja jetzt, wirklich feines Teil.


Gruß Frank


----------



## softbiker (19. Mai 2010)

goolem schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es an der Zeit meinen Hobel mal hier reinzustellen. Fahr es seit 2 Jahren und bin immer wieder begeistert. Wohne am Fuss der Alpen und mein Hometrail geht auf 1500m ü M. Rauf und runter ein purer Genuss. Mittlerweile habe ich einige Verbesserungen vorgenommen. Ein Codebremssattel vorn, kein Fading mehr auf beim 1000 Höhenmeter am Stück und meine Lyrik U-Turn hat jetzt auch 170mm
> Bin froh, dass ich mich für Nicolai entschieden habe. Meine feste Bikegruppe macht mir zwar mit ihren Cannondales das Leben bergauf ein bisschen schwer. Muss ab und zu ein Extratraining einschalten. Bergab warte ich dann aber halt...



Geil,
Bremsleitung vorn nach innen und Code´s gegen was vernünftiges tauschen.
Dann einfach nur cool.


----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2010)

Hmmmm

das manche Leute immer besser wissen, was anderen so taugt?!?

damit meine ich nicht die Bremsleitungsverlegung, sondern den Bremsen-Rat...


----------



## delahero (19. Mai 2010)

Helius AFR Tuningstufe 3





Kennt jemand einen Lieferanten für farbige Titanschrauben? Würde gern die orangen Farbtupfer fortsetzen.


----------



## abbath (19. Mai 2010)

Farbige Titanschrauben? Da musste vermutlich selber die Sprühdose schwingen.


----------



## acid-driver (19. Mai 2010)

also in blau, gold und schwarz hab ich schon welche gesehen...aber orangene?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (19. Mai 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Hmmmm
> 
> das manche Leute immer besser wissen, was anderen so taugt?!?
> damit meine ich nicht die Bremsleitungsverlegung, sondern den Bremsen-Rat...



Bssst! Lite....

An ein N gehört ne schöne Bremse... Basta


----------



## fuzzball (19. Mai 2010)

frag mal bei denen, die haben auch grüne und ich hatte bei denen rosa Titanschrauben bekommen, auch wenn sie auf der HP nicht aufgeführt waren.


PS. Rosa war nicht für mich sondern, für das CC meiner Freundin - ujm Missverständnisse und einen falschen Eindruck zu vermeiden


----------



## delahero (20. Mai 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> frag mal bei denen, die haben auch grüne und ich hatte bei denen rosa Titanschrauben bekommen, auch wenn sie auf der HP nicht aufgeführt waren.
> 
> 
> PS. Rosa war nicht für mich sondern, für das CC meiner Freundin - ujm Missverständnisse und einen falschen Eindruck zu vermeiden



Hi Fuzzball, wer ist oder was meinst du denn mit "denen"? Wenn sich noch Jemand mit Eloxierung auskennt, suche jemanden der Bremshebel und Bohrungsdeckel in orange "umbehandeln" kann. Würde für das Ausgangsmaterial sorgen.


----------



## delahero (20. Mai 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Farbige Titanschrauben? Da musste vermutlich selber die Sprühdose schwingen.



Frank Weber hat grüne Titanschrauben und war da auch nicht mit der Dose dran.


----------



## luk! (20. Mai 2010)

Für buntes Alu kannst du dich an Mad-Line wenden.

Orange Titanschrauben habe ich noch nie gesehen, das "Gold" links unten sieht fast orange aus, aber wenn ich mir das Farbspektrum der Anodisierung von Titan anschaue, ist da kein schönes knalliges orange dabei, dass zu Alu-orange passt


----------



## frankweber (20. Mai 2010)

delahero schrieb:


> Helius AFR Tuningstufe 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


schönes Rad! Orange gibt es leider nicht


Jäger Motorsport, oder Markus Hebinger

es gibt gold blau grün natur

Gruß Frank


----------



## delahero (20. Mai 2010)

Danke Frank dann check ich mal weiter. Würde gerne wie bei Dir die Aufhängung des Dämpfers (Senkkopf) und die beiden M8er austauschen. Habe bei CRC welche von Nuke Proof in Natur gefunden. Elox für Hebel und Bohrungsdeckel sind bei Hope angefragt, doch bis die mit Orange um die Ecke kommen wird es das Rad so wohl gar nicht mehr geben. Einzelauftrag macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## fuzzball (20. Mai 2010)

delahero schrieb:


> Hi Fuzzball, wer ist oder was meinst du denn mit "denen"? Wenn sich noch Jemand mit Eloxierung auskennt, suche jemanden der Bremshebel und Bohrungsdeckel in orange "umbehandeln" kann. Würde für das Ausgangsmaterial sorgen.



ohha Link vergessen http://tuning-bikes.de/index.php?cPath=97&osCsid=e6700108f4ef513325be41120de5cd00


----------



## frankweber (20. Mai 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ohha Link vergessen http://tuning-bikes.de/index.php?cPath=97&osCsid=e6700108f4ef513325be41120de5cd00


 

tuning bikes ist Markus Hebinger

Gruß Frank 

Evtl kann man bei Jäger was in orange machen, da die jede Schraube individuell anfertigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (20. Mai 2010)

marcus (tuning-bikes) bezieht seine schrauben auch über jäger-motorsport 

aber einfach mal anfragen. wenns das zeug gibt, kommt der mann auf jeden fall dran.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Mai 2010)

delahero schrieb:


> Würde gerne wie bei Dir die Aufhängung des Dämpfers (Senkkopf) und die beiden M8er austauschen.


Sei vorsichtig mit den M8 Dämpferschrauben. Das müssen laut Nicolai hochfeste 12.9er Schrauben sein, ansonsten ist es essig mit der Garantie. Die Schrauben sind einer hohen Belastung ausgesetzt. Im MTBR Forum gab es ein Fall, wo jemand nachgerüstete Dämpferbolzen gebrochen sind. Das kann dann sehr hässlich für den Rahmen ausgehen.


----------



## delahero (20. Mai 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig mit den M8 Dämpferschrauben. Das müssen laut Nicolai hochfeste 12.9er Schrauben sein, ansonsten ist es essig mit der Garantie. Die Schrauben sind einer hohen Belastung ausgesetzt. Im MTBR Forum gab es ein Fall, wo jemand nachgerüstete Dämpferbolzen gebrochen sind. Das kann dann sehr hässlich für den Rahmen ausgehen.



Danke für den Hinweis!!! Das will ich natürlich dem Baby auf keine Fall antun. Ich werde bei Vinc direkt nachfragen, ob Er mir dort helfen kann. Hatte auch schon einmal den Fall im Freundeskreis wo die Dämpferbolzen beim Ufo DS gebrochen sind und die Aufnahme gleich mit weggerissen ist.


----------



## Splash (21. Mai 2010)

Bei den Dämpferschrauben auf Ti gehen, auf keinen Fall Alu-Schrauben nehmen. Mit Ti-Schrauben ist das aber kein Problem.


----------



## softbiker (21. Mai 2010)

Ich nehme an du willst die langen Achsen austauschen.
Ich hab auch alle Schrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme aus TI aber die Bolzen bleiben bei mir definitiv aus Stahl.


----------



## luk! (21. Mai 2010)

Die "Standard-" (Grade 5) Titanschrauben haben doch eine Festigkeit, die leicht über der von 8.8er Stahlschrauben liegt:
Ti:Zugfestigkeit: 930 - 1000 N / mm², Streckgrenze: 865 - 1150 N / mm² 
8.8: Zugfestigkeit: 800 N / mm², Streckgrenze: 640 N / mm²
   Das heißt die kürzeren Bolzen sollte man durch Titan ersetzen können, oder?
Ab einer Länge von 55mm müssen aber 12.9 Schrauben verwendet werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (22. Mai 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du willst die langen Achsen austauschen.
> Ich hab auch alle Schrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme aus TI aber die Bolzen bleiben bei mir definitiv aus Stahl.


 

Kann man aber auch abdrehen und polieren, damit die netter aussieht


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Mai 2010)

so,Nonius für meine Süße ist nun fertig...13,2 kg laut Personenwaage


----------



## frankweber (22. Mai 2010)

saugeiles Teil - verwöhntes Mädel


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Mai 2010)

sie hats verdient.....

und hier noch meins...mit neuer Gabel und Carbon-Bash (kuka-berlin)
bis Montag wird jetzt so rumgeheizt,am Dienstag geht der Rahmen dann zum Pulvern


----------



## san_andreas (22. Mai 2010)

Schönes Bike ! Warum pulvert man so einen wunderschönen Rahmen ?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Mai 2010)

is schon geil so aber schon auch recht pflegeintensiv!!und nach jeder Regenfahrt alles putzen will ich auch nicht mehr!


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Mai 2010)

...die blümchen auf dem nonius  rufen ein wenig brechreiz hervor ...sonst sehr schönes bike !!!


----------



## abbath (22. Mai 2010)

Das Nonius ist topp, aber ich hoffe der Sattel ist auf dem Foto unter Pedalierhöhe...

Das Helius sieht superlang aus. Ich find das Alu auch chic, würde unter praktischen Gesichtspunkten aber auch pulvern lassen.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Mai 2010)

so oder tiefer steht der Sattel wenn  wir Trails bergab heizen! Bergauf oder bei Touren ist der Sattel natürlich weiter oben!aber wir habens selten eilig,deswegen sitz sie schon eher aufrecht aufm radel! 
...wir finden die Hibiskusblüten geil....


----------



## Kunstflieger (22. Mai 2010)

Das Nonius ist richtig gut, nur der Lenker hat etwas zu viel Rise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (22. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...die blümchen auf dem nonius rufen ein wenig brechreiz hervor ...sonst sehr schönes bike !!!


 

find die Blümchen gut,- aussen verlegte Züge an der Gabel find ich schlimmer, weil gefährlich im Falle eines Sturzes, Blümchen sind einfach Geschmackssache und so (schwarz / weiß) weniger geschmacklos wie die Hippie Frisur der Extra Love Aufkleber.

Lieber Blumen als ein rosa bike mit rosa hopebremse

Gruß Frank


----------



## sluette (22. Mai 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> so,Nonius für meine Süße ist nun fertig...13,2 kg laut Personenwaage



ich finde alles an dem bike sehr gelungen, bis auf die farbe. 
weiss ist dermassen langweilig, mir ist mittlerweile schon das weiss an meinen gabeln zu viel...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Mai 2010)

ich find das weiß sehr geil,würd mir aber auch nie ein weißes Radel aufbauen!ihr gefällts halt so,sie wollte es so...und ihr Wunsch is mir natürlich Befehl....


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Mai 2010)

..wer hat ´n rosa bike mit ebensolcher hope bremse ??


----------



## softbiker (24. Mai 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> so,Nonius für meine Süße ist nun fertig...13,2 kg laut Personenwaage



Nachdem Du ja schon ne Frau hast,
melde ich mich hiermit freiwillig zur Adoption an.

Alter soviel Geschmack sieht man selten.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. Mai 2010)

danke,danke
Aber wenn ich mir die meisten Radel in der ZWDH Gallery anschau haber hier ganz schön viele Leute nen guten Geschmack!da geile bei den ganzen Nicolais die hier so rumschwirren ist ja,das keins wie das andre ausschaut!

und ich find sie alle geil....


----------



## stuk (24. Mai 2010)

tja so ist das eben wenn man Ahnung hat und weiß was macht möchte/braucht, da wird sich der perfekte rahmen ausgesucht und mit den teilen die nötig sind verfeinert, und nicht irgendwas gekauft und mutwillig gepimt....

sehr geiles mädelnicolai übriegens (sagt auch meine freundin).
viel spaß damit
mfg


----------



## acid-driver (24. Mai 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> t
> (sagt auch meine freundin).



damn, wo nehmt ihr alle die frauen her?


----------



## stuk (24. Mai 2010)

aussem ruhrpott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (24. Mai 2010)

verdammt, da komm ich auch her^^

naja, in gelsenkirchen gibts wohl keine^^


----------



## Boondog (25. Mai 2010)

Also im wilden Süden gibts auch solche Mädels 

hier das von meinem Mädel...


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2010)

das geht sooo ab,- in beide richtungen !


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. Mai 2010)

glück auf


----------



## san_andreas (25. Mai 2010)

"Freerider's" ? Freeriders !
Sonst ein schönes Bild.


----------



## acid-driver (25. Mai 2010)

der ruhrpott den freeridern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. Mai 2010)

Ach so. Dacht ich mir schon.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> "Freerider's" ? Freeriders !
> Sonst ein schönes Bild.



DANKE ! 
es ist bewusst "so" geschrieben worden. 
wir wollten jedem patent aus dem weg gehen.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Mai 2010)

Der Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Mai 2010)

schrecklicher sattel


----------



## Joerg_1969 (27. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> schrecklicher sattel



Aber bequem! Aber ich gebe zu, er paßt nicht wirklich zum Farbbild. Und erlicherweise muss ich auch sagen, der schwarze liegt auch schon daheim


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2010)

Du kannst auch nur mosern Trek


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Mai 2010)

nee, ich find oft bikes ganz toll - und dann schreib ichs auch - aber man kann ja net alles  super finden , ne ....


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hab im KTWR ne Fred von dir gesehen 29" und so  fand ich nicht sooo dolle! Lass die Leutz doch einfach machen was sie wollen ohne das du gleich deine Meinung dazu kund geben musst. Aber wenn du meinst ist das natürlich deine Sache


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Der Anfang ist gemacht



geil, aber der Sattel


----------



## acid-driver (28. Mai 2010)

top reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (28. Mai 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Der Anfang ist gemacht



So Jörg das schaut super aus.
Aber für das Geld vom Steel-Set hätteste doch auch nen schönen Reset bekommen.
Und ich bin ja prinzipiell immer gegen diese Klumpen von Vorbauten. Das hab ich aber schon bei jedem Bike bemängelt. Ein Thomson Elite X4 würde das Ding echt sauschee macha.
Und ist der Dämpfer im richtigen Loch? Ich meine die Luft-Dämpfer gehören ein Löchlein höher oder ist dass nur für die 200/50er Dämpfer?
Ich dachte oberes Loch für Luft- und unteres für Stahlfeder
Ich hab meinen nämlich unten eingehängt.
Letzte Frage, was hast du für Naben verbaut. Die Felgen sind ja einfach Wahnsinn


----------



## softbiker (28. Mai 2010)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Der Anfang ist gemacht



So Jörg das schaut super aus.
Aber für das Geld vom Steel-Set hätteste doch auch nen schönen Reset bekommen.
Und ich bin ja prinzipiell immer gegen diese Klumpen von Vorbauten. Das hab ich aber schon bei jedem Bike bemängelt. Ein Thomson Elite X4 würde das Ding echt sauschee macha.
Und ist der Dämpfer im richtigen Loch? Ich meine die Luft-Dämpfer gehören ein Löchlein höher oder ist dass nur für die 200/50er Dämpfer?
Ich dachte oberes Loch für Luft- und unteres für Stahlfeder
Ich hab meinen nämlich unten eingehängt.
Letzte Frage, was hast du für Naben verbaut. Die Felgen sind ja einfach Wahnsinn
Und was für Bremsen kommen drann?
Bloß keine Elixir CR. Das gefrette mit dieser Druckpunktverstellung bei der Bremse ist ne echte Krankheit und dermassen K.O.-anfällig.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (28. Mai 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Aber für das Geld vom Steel-Set hätteste doch auch nen schönen Reset bekommen.


Ich habe bisher nur beste Erfahrungen mit CK gemacht - never change a running system



softbiker schrieb:


> Und ist der Dämpfer im richtigen Loch? Ich meine die Luft-Dämpfer gehören ein Löchlein höher oder ist dass nur für die 200/50er Dämpfer?


Das mit dem Dämpfer weiß ich noch nicht genau. Ist aber ein 200/50er.



softbiker schrieb:


> Letzte Frage, was hast du für Naben verbaut. Die Felgen sind ja einfach Wahnsinn


Das sind ungelabelte von Nubuk (lt. Verkäufer). Habe ich hier im Bikemarkt gekauft.



softbiker schrieb:


> Und was für Bremsen kommen drann?


Avid Elixier R Carbon


----------



## softbiker (28. Mai 2010)

Also wenn es ein 200/50er Dämpfer ist gehört er bestimmt ins obere Loch, das weis ich sicher.
Ich liebäugle ja auch schon mit dem neuen RS Monarch-Dämpfer, mal sehen das Teil ist auf jeden Fall super.
Die Bremsenentscheidung erspart Dir einigen Ärger. Mein Spezl hat damit sein Demo frisiert und ist eigentlich nur am fluchen.


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Mai 2010)

@guru : ..jaaa- 29er - da  is ja auch was anderes !!!  da kann ich nicht anders - völlig beratungsresistent ! nette grüsse, k.


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Mai 2010)

Soo Schaft is ab Position gefunden, Sattel bequem alles tutti


----------



## habbadu (29. Mai 2010)

@HypnoKröte:

Sehr schickes Radd - das würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## Organspänder (29. Mai 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> @HypnoKröte:
> 
> Sehr schickes Radd - das würde ich auch nehmen



sehr sehr schön und die farbe erstmal


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Mai 2010)

jepp,super schön !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (30. Mai 2010)

indeed! Sehr schön. Die Bremsscheiben sind mir zu verspielt. Das ändert aber nix am super Gesamteindruck!


----------



## Helius-FR (30. Mai 2010)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> indeed! Sehr schön. Die Bremsscheiben sind mir zu verspielt. Das ändert aber nix am super Gesamteindruck!



Die sehen mir auch nich wirklich Vertrauenserweckend aus... Mehr Loch als Bremsfläche... Nix für mich.

Aber sonst schön.


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Mai 2010)

windcutter ???


----------



## Harvester (31. Mai 2010)

jo, Windcutter in der Blümchenversion


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> alles tutti



sicher ?


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Mai 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> jo, Windcutter in der Blümchenversion



Vertragen die mehr als 300hm am stück, vor allem in 180/160mm? Mir wird da schon beim hinschauen schlecht, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass solche Scheiben beim ernsthaften Enduroeinsatz halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oettinger (31. Mai 2010)

update: Sattel und Griffe......


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. Mai 2010)

DIe Scheiben sind fahrbar, auch bei höheren Abfahrten und 50 km Touren. 
Ich glaub aber eher das liegt an der Bremse an sich. Die quält die Scheibchen so dermaßen :-D. Ich such grad 180/160 er Floatings ;-D


----------



## BOSTAD (31. Mai 2010)

@Oettinger

wünsche dir schmerzfreies einfahren. Ungewohnte Optik, ich finds cool, leider verfärben sich die Griffe sehr schnell.


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2010)

Heute durfte ich den Bike Bauer im Puff begrüßen


----------



## Luke-VTT (31. Mai 2010)

@Guru: Ein Fest für alle Freunde des radical amusement!


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. Juni 2010)

hammer!!!


----------



## fullyrob (2. Juni 2010)

Hier ist nochmal meins wie es momentan im Einsatz ist. (Bild beim Kauf auf Seite 28)





gruß

@ Trek 6500: Das ist ein Scott Voltage Freeride/Downhill Sattel.


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Juni 2010)

..was´n das für ein sattel  ?bmx ```


----------



## schlammdiva (2. Juni 2010)

Männes vorgezogenes Geburtstagsgeschenk


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2010)

Geiles Geschenk 

Aber der Kabelsalat braucht Dressing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (2. Juni 2010)

Danke hört man gern. 
Sind halt die beiden Fernbedienungen der Gabel bei (Albert plus und Absenkung).


----------



## Dittmosher (2. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem bmxtb:


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Juni 2010)

@schlammdiva: TOP !!!!!


----------



## Morti (2. Juni 2010)

@dittmosher 

gefällt


----------



## funbiker27 (3. Juni 2010)

Meine neue Kiste. Ist mein erstes Fully, hab's gebraucht gekauft  Nur raus mit euren Meinungen darüber


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Juni 2010)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Männes vorgezogenes Geburtstagsgeschenk



noch gates nachrüsten dann wärs noch geiler als es eh schon ist!


----------



## BOSTAD (3. Juni 2010)

Kann man gates nachrüsten? Da muss doch die Druckstrebe zerteilt werden?


----------



## der-gute (3. Juni 2010)

is das ein prä09er oder ein 2010er Hinterbau?

der 2010 kann das jetzt nämlich standardmäßig


----------



## schlammdiva (3. Juni 2010)

@ der gute
Das ist ein 2009er, allerding schon mit geteilter Druckstrebe.
Nicolai selbst war sich aber nicht sicher, ob es von der Breite her bei dem Modell schon hinter reinpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. Juni 2010)

ich glaube, das is einer der 09er Hinterbauten, der zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe offen gelassen bzw. geöffnet wurde.
Das Wechselschaltauge hält ja beides zusammen und man kann den GCD durchfädeln...

erst der 2010er Hinterbau is fürs öffnen konstruiert...

oder interpretiere ich da was Falsches in den Rahmen?


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juni 2010)

das grüne is  nice


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Juni 2010)

funbiker27 schrieb:


> Meine neue Kiste. Ist mein erstes Fully, hab's gebraucht gekauft  Nur raus mit euren Meinungen darüber



ganz nett die alte Kiste
....abgesehn vom Sattel....der is furchtbar!


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juni 2010)

..find´ich auch , aber ich darf ja nicht mehr über sättel meckern ....


----------



## funbiker27 (4. Juni 2010)

Danke! Aber so lange der Sattel bequem ist geht's doch!

Habe aber im Moment totale Probleme mit dem Bike -.-


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juni 2010)

warum ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker27 (4. Juni 2010)

die bremse vorne wurde entlüftet,aber immer noch keine Bremswirkung (wahrscheinlich defekt)...hintere scheibe hat ne delle, auch nicht mehr viel bremswirkung und sehr lautes quietschen.. lenker lässt sich nur schwer drehen (wahrscheinlich falsch montiert) und der umwerfer is verschlissen.. wenn man das fahrrad zurückschiebt schaltet er einen gang hoch..


----------



## zuspät (4. Juni 2010)

hmm umwerfer? du meinst schaltwerk hinten oder? evtl. nur verstellt?
steuersatz richtig eingestellt? evtl. liegts daran dass sich der lenker so schlecht drehen lässt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Juni 2010)

ich würde das Bike wegschmeissen - sag mir aber bitte wo


----------



## funbiker27 (4. Juni 2010)

ja genau das schaltwerk..nene das kann man auch 3 4 cm hin und her bewegen.. 

warum wegschmeissen?

ja das wegen dem steuersatz is ja kein großes problem..


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. Juni 2010)

wegschmeissen, damit er es aufsammeln kann


----------



## der Digge (4. Juni 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> wegschmeissen, damit er es aufsammeln kann



ich würde die Entsorgung auch übernehmen 

bzw. wenn die Bremse nen vernünftigen Druckpunkt hat und trotzdem nicht bremst sind wahrscheinlich einfach nur die Beläge verglast/-ölt, manchmal reicht schon anschleifen und wieder einbremsen.

Schaltung kann Verschleiß sein oder Schaltauge minimal krumm oder nur ******* eingestellt ... sollte sich alles für ein bisschen Kleingeld regeln lassen.


----------



## funbiker27 (4. Juni 2010)

Was ist denn das eig. jetzt genau für ein Bass Modell?

Warum entsorgung?


----------



## der Digge (4. Juni 2010)

funbiker27 schrieb:


> Warum entsorgung?



Mensch Jung, da steckt ne Menge Ironie hinter  



funbiker27 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das eig. jetzt genau für ein Bass Modell?



Keine Ahnung, aber auf jeden Fall das was ich auch gern als ergänzung zum UFO hätte


----------



## funbiker27 (4. Juni 2010)

Achso...

Morgen geht's in die Werkstatt


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juni 2010)

gut !! so´n bass braucht halt viel liebe - und pflege !! spreche da aus erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker27 (5. Juni 2010)

Hast du oder jemand ne Ahnung was das jetzt genau für ein Bass ist?


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juni 2010)

Meine Fox Talas 180 RC2 2011 ist heute gekommen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/30435


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juni 2010)

nee, so vom bild her nicht . ich hab ein bass tfr . rahmen aus 2005. wenn du dem falco von nicolai deine rahmennummer mailst , kann er dir genau sagen , um welches modell- aus welchem jahr - es sich handelt ! greez , k.


----------



## sibor-sonic (5. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep;Meine Fox Talas 180 RC2 2011 ist heute gekommen 




Bitte ab ins AM und Bilder


----------



## softbiker (5. Juni 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Meine Fox Talas 180 RC2 2011 ist heute gekommen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/30435



die Gabel ist der SchweineWahnsinn


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Juni 2010)

Ich habe (fast) fertig!









Die vordere Bremsleitung wird noch gekürzt, die Kettenstrebe bekommt noch einen Überzieher und die Federung wird noch besser eingestellt (sieht man leider auf dem Bild nicht ).
Und der Sattel ist ja nach einiger Kritik auch getauscht...


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juni 2010)

..yessss- so isses schön  !!


----------



## Nippes80 (6. Juni 2010)

So...Nach 15 monatiger Abstinenz, wegen anstrender Vaterschaft , mein Helius ST für 2010.


----------



## Der_Graf (6. Juni 2010)

sehr geil, gefällt mir verdammt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (6. Juni 2010)

schöne karre, viel spass damit.
wenn du die sattelstütze ein stück raus ziehst, kannst du da astrein einen kindersitz drann machen. steht meine tochter (1 4/3 jahre alt) seit donnerstag voll drauf !


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Juni 2010)

sehr schönes ST


----------



## funbiker27 (6. Juni 2010)

Wie kann ich denn diesen Falco kontaktieren? Hat jemand ne E-mail oder seinen Benutzernamen von hier?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Juni 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## funbiker27 (6. Juni 2010)

Danke! Einfach Rahmennummer hinschicken und nach Details fragen oder was?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Juni 2010)

kombiniert mit ein paar netten Worten, könnte das Dein Problem lösen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker27 (6. Juni 2010)

Danke!


----------



## c_w (6. Juni 2010)

Ich würde aber eher empfehlen, hier nachzuschauen, an wen du am besten GENAU schreibst... Falco ist doch gar nicht mehr so drin in der Sache, oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juni 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich würde aber eher empfehlen, hier nachzuschauen, an wen du am besten GENAU schreibst... Falco ist doch gar nicht mehr so drin in der Sache, oder?



Genau


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Juni 2010)

also auf der Nicolai Seite wird er noch geführt, so weit ich weiß bleibt er als freier der Firma erhalten
und die Frage war ja auch:


funbiker27 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn diesen Falco kontaktieren? Hat jemand ne E-mail oder seinen Benutzernamen von hier?


----------



## WODAN (7. Juni 2010)

Treffen der Generationen:
v.r.n.l. 
-Trombone 2000 (mein erste Nicolai)
-Nucleon TST EVO
-ION ST


----------



## Sturmi (7. Juni 2010)

Hier mein BASS


----------



## funbiker27 (7. Juni 2010)

Alle wunderschöne und geile Bikes


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. Juni 2010)

So ein übergutes ST!


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Juni 2010)

Gud`n Bernd,
wie Trombone, wo ist den das schon wieder her ?


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte Lust die Tour mit Bernd nachzuholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (7. Juni 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gud`n Bernd,
> wie Trombone, wo ist den das schon wieder her ?



Du mußt ja nicht alles wissen 


@BOSTAD: sehr gerne, Mittwoch Zeit? Will nach Winterberg wenn ich einen Mitfahrer finde


----------



## BOSTAD (7. Juni 2010)

Hah, das wäre ein Traum, ich muss aber leider in die Uni  , wohingegen eine Tour nicht den ganzen Tag dauert. Aber wir bleiben in kontakt..


----------



## Team Nicolai (8. Juni 2010)

so heute mal ne hausrunde durch den schlam, mit nem männerbike gemacht 







ich steh auf son schei22


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2010)

göiles Männerbaik


----------



## WODAN (9. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so heute mal ne hausrunde durch den schlam, mit nem männerbike gemacht
> ###
> 
> ich steh auf son schei22



Genial! Hätte ich mir damals auch fast zugelegt, bin dann aber beim Lambda mit Shiver und Rohloff geblieben


----------



## race-dog (9. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so heute mal ne hausrunde durch den schlam, mit nem männerbike gemacht
> 
> ich steh auf son schei22



toll jetzt komm ich mir richtig sch*** mti meinem schnittenhobel


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2010)

race-dog schrieb:


> toll jetzt komm ich mir richtig sch*** mti meinem schnittenhobel



du hast doch garkeinz.


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Juni 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## psc1 (9. Juni 2010)

sehr geil´s ION


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (9. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so heute mal ne hausrunde durch den schlam, mit nem männerbike gemacht
> 
> 
> ich steh auf son schei22



Geiles bike.

Hast du das Schweißtuch gleich an die Gabel montiert ?


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Juni 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> sehr geil´s ION



Danke.
bin gerade am Mängel aufarbeiten.
LRS ist fertig, da kommt noch was neues
Der RC spricht viel besser an, als der Vivid, der vorher drinnen war.
Kommt nächste Woche ein DHX 5 rein. Den RC könnte ich dann vielleicht mal einschicken und aufs ION abstimmen lassen ?

Falls vom Bau noch etwas Geld übrig bleibt, kommt entweder eine Fox 40, oder eine Alu Dorado rein.
Ist aber nur ne Spinnerei, die alte Boxxer funktioniert eigentlich herrvorrragend.


----------



## Team Nicolai (10. Juni 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Geiles bike.
> 
> Hast du das Schweißtuch gleich an die Gabel montiert ?



ich hatte den ganzen rucksack voll mit schweißtüchern, aber das braucht man auch bei entspannten 24,5 kg


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juni 2010)

schickes teil!


----------



## Team Nicolai (10. Juni 2010)

so ein bisschen rumgepimpt


----------



## WODAN (10. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so ein bisschen rumgepimpt
> ###


 The one and only "pimp master"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (10. Juni 2010)

So ein Hopegerät soll auch bei mir dran


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2010)

Gutes Bike ! Bis auf den weißen Lenker.


----------



## nollak (10. Juni 2010)

Also das hat shcon was mit der Brücke. Passt farblich auch top.


----------



## de´ AK77 (10. Juni 2010)

@BikeBauer, schickär geiler Vorbau/Brückegedöhns!


----------



## psc1 (11. Juni 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Geld übrig bleibt, kommt entweder eine Fox 40, oder eine Alu Dorado rein.
> Ist aber nur ne Spinnerei, die alte Boxxer funktioniert eigentlich herrvorrragend.




"never change a running system" - oder so  heißt es doch.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ich hatte den ganzen rucksack voll mit schweißtüchern, aber das braucht man auch bei entspannten 24,5 kg



Wie ich diesen Rahmen liebe  Wenn ich damals die Kohle gehabt hätte, währe es kein M-Pire geworten sonder ein Nucleon ST.


----------



## hotspice (11. Juni 2010)

hi, 
hab mir ein gebrauchtes helius cc gegönnt,
hier nach ein paar änderungen von mir






so jetzt schießt mal los


----------



## Team Nicolai (11. Juni 2010)

schicker und schneller hobel, hab ich auch mal gehabt


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (11. Juni 2010)




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. Juni 2010)

der Lambda-Rahmen ist meiner Meinung nach einer der hässlichsten überhaupt...gleichzeitig aber auch einer der geilsten in meinen Augen!das ding sieht aus wie von nem anderen Planeten ich hätt unglaublich gern eins.....
der Aufbau ist top,schwarz/gelb knallt echt gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3.14 (12. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Darf ich schon fast mit H-Kennzeichen fahren ;-)
Aber da das Teil sich nach deutlich mehr Federweg anfühlt als es eigentlich hat, brauch' ich mich damit bis heute auch auf ruppigen Trails nicht zu verstecken...





Grüße, Peter...


----------



## c_w (12. Juni 2010)

Dat Lambda... ein echt schöner Baukran 
Wobei man das mehr gelb als schwarz aufbauen müsste, und dann Caterpillar Decals drauf :-D


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juni 2010)

Absolut geil das Lambda! Schön oldschool.


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Juni 2010)

... da passt optisch auch endlich mal der breite Lenker


----------



## Team Nicolai (14. Juni 2010)

sooooo geil


----------



## Board-Raider (14. Juni 2010)

hotspice schrieb:


> hi,
> hab mir ein gebrauchtes helius cc gegönnt,
> hier nach ein paar änderungen von mir
> 
> ...



genau so stell ich mir auch meins vor wenn ich denn endlich mal mit dem studium fertig werde und geld verdiene 

1900  guter kurs 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320528161139&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## _rookie_ (16. Juni 2010)

gebraucht erstanden....jetzt kann der aufbau beginnen!
werde dann mal berichten!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. Juni 2010)

geil...


----------



## softbiker (17. Juni 2010)

_rookie_ schrieb:


> gebraucht erstanden....jetzt kann der aufbau beginnen!
> werde dann mal berichten!



Lass mich raten, dass ist der alte Rahmen von Erik.
Aber warum hast du die schönen Aufkleber runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juni 2010)

Schöner Rahmen, Glückwunsch


----------



## Der_Graf (17. Juni 2010)

Willkommen 

Hab auch ein "altes" Rad vom Erik


----------



## _rookie_ (17. Juni 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, dass ist der alte Rahmen von Erik.
> Aber warum hast du die schönen Aufkleber runter?




Ja genau 
Mir persönlich gefällts so doch noch besser...sicherlich geschmackssache!
Höre ich nicht zum ersten Mal


----------



## Nippes80 (17. Juni 2010)

Muddy Saturday in Willingen!


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Juni 2010)

sieht aus wie abc-schutzanzug.  geile bikes auf der seite hier...


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Juni 2010)

Yeah so muss das aussehen, cooles Bild!!

Hast du da nen Nackenschutz an?

Ich suche nämlich einen... weiss aber nicht welchen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2010)

Hier gibts den Thread dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303214&page=45&highlight=nackenschutz


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Juni 2010)

Merci


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Juni 2010)

panzer treffen


----------



## Luke-VTT (18. Juni 2010)

Das M-Pire ist so genial!


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. Juni 2010)

Danke 
ist leider noch nicht ganz fertig, der Dämpfer ist noch geliehen vom BikeBauer d der BOS noch nicht da ist 
Pedale und Bash werden noch getauscht.


----------



## OldSchool (18. Juni 2010)

Das EVO ist aber auch nicht schlecht. 

Vorne Double Track und ein Tretlager, so hoch, dass man drunter schlafen kann.


----------



## Mythilos (19. Juni 2010)

was ist denn das für eine Upside-down-gabel? (Dorado?)

Ein Freund sucht was stabiles für sein 29er..und da sind die Brücken immer der Limitierende Faktor und diese (eben wegen upside-down) hat ja keine...


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. Juni 2010)

Das ist kein EVO sondern ein ST 

Die Gabel ist eine 2010 Dorado, gibt es auch in 29" schau mal auf der Manitou Seite.


----------



## Mythilos (19. Juni 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist eine 2010 Dorado, gibt es auch in 29" schau mal auf der Manitou Seite.



Welche gibts in 29"? Die Minute hat er bereits.. Beim Scharfen Bremsen wird die Gabel auf Höhe des Schnellspanners geschätzte 5-8cm!!!! nach hinten geflext.
Das sieht mal echt kraß aus, ich wollts erst nicht glauben!

Begleitet wird dies von einem beachtlichen Knarzen...

Die Dorado halt halt keine Brücke, was den Einbau von gößeren Rädern ermöglicht, allerdings sollen die upside-down Gabeln auch nicht so steif wie herkömmlichen Gabeln sein. Obs ansprechverhalten aufgrund der geringeren ungefederten Massen wiederrum besser ist weiß ich nicht..

Aber das ist schon wieder offtopic..


Ach habs überlesen, die Dorado kommt tatsächlich als 29", das is ja mal fett!!


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Juni 2010)

wahnsinn oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (19. Juni 2010)

Erinnert mich an ein Uhrwerk.


----------



## guru39 (19. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> wahnsinn oder ?




Auf jeden


----------



## psc1 (19. Juni 2010)

Technik die begeister 


IMMER WIEDER 


@ Thomas: Hast da ja nen teuer bezahlten Werbeträger in Willingen abfotographiert ;-)


----------



## WODAN (19. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ###
> 
> wahnsinn oder ?


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Juni 2010)

3.14 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Darf ich schon fast mit H-Kennzeichen fahren ;-)
> Aber da das Teil sich nach deutlich mehr Federweg anfühlt als es eigentlich hat, brauch' ich mich damit bis heute auch auf ruppigen Trails nicht zu verstecken...
> ...



Helius FR - Modell 2003 ?!?

H-Kennzeichen ? ne ne ne... Mein 2003er geht noch immer wie Neu.


----------



## OldSchool (20. Juni 2010)

Geiles Gerät, bravo. 

Nur die Sattelstütze ist unwürdig.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Juni 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Geiles Gerät, bravo.
> 
> Nur die Sattelstütze ist unwürdig.



Danke

Stütze wurde schon gegen eine Syntace P6 getauscht.
Kettenblatt ist jetzt auch ein 38er drauf...

Muß mal aktuelle Bilder machen.


----------



## Ufoman (20. Juni 2010)

so hier mal meine Hobel:




Rahmen: Nicolai UFO-ST Gr.S mit selfmade 12mm Titanachse hinten
Gabel: RockShox Totem Solo Air 2010
Dämpfer: RockShox Vivid 5.1 mit Nuke Proof Titanfeder
Steuersatz: Acros
Naben: Hope Pro 2
Felgen: Mavic 721er
Speichen: DT Swiss
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Seven
Kurbel//Innenlager: Shimano SLX
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Pedale: Welgo MG1
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller Worldcup
Sattel: Leaf
Sattelstütze: Leaf
Schaltwerk: Sram X9
Schalthebel: Sram X9
Reifen Hinten: Maxxis Minion front 42a
Reifen Vorn: Schwalbe Big Betty Tripple Nano Compound
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standart

Gesamtgewicht: 17,4kg 

Rakete!!!  

und hier die anderen:


----------



## Dittmosher (21. Juni 2010)

SCHICKER FUHRPARK!

Nur dein bmxtb verträgt sich besser mit 26 Zoll! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (22. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meins, mit neuer Gabel....







To do: Schaft kürzen, Kralle rein und so, das Teil einstellen

Next: Kurbel neu, 2,3er MuddyMarys....


----------



## Carnologe (22. Juni 2010)

Schöne Farbgebung


----------



## WODAN (22. Juni 2010)




----------



## schnubbi81 (23. Juni 2010)

geilstes bike an der geilsten strecke...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (23. Juni 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> wahnsinn oder ?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2010)

das  made in canada stört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (24. Juni 2010)

Dörte braucht viel extraliebe,
wie alle maedels...


----------



## some.body (24. Juni 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins, mit neuer Gabel....



Sieht klasse aus 

Was is'n das fuer'n Sattel? Suche einen mit fetter weicher Spitze, damit's an den ganz steilen Stellen bergauf nicht mehr so weh tut.


----------



## Nippes80 (24. Juni 2010)

Selle Italia NT1

http://www.jensonusa.com/product/sa/SA307A11BLK.jpg


----------



## psc1 (24. Juni 2010)

Genau NT1

z.B. hier: http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=6649cea3ab8ba28d0113183d82b7d7f2#


----------



## Dittmosher (25. Juni 2010)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Dörte braucht viel extraliebe,
> wie alle maedels...



Schick!!! Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## wunny1980 (26. Juni 2010)




----------



## Kuwahades (26. Juni 2010)

Ninja mässig


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2010)

werie werie nais


----------



## schnellerseller (26. Juni 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (26. Juni 2010)

ja, sehr schön ,bis auf das gelbe gedöns ... greez ,k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (26. Juni 2010)

Sehr geiles Pic


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. Juni 2010)

Immer noch nicht fertig aber egal


----------



## schnubbi81 (26. Juni 2010)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> Schick!!! Wie fährt es sich?



bin kein grosser dirtjumper, allerdings trotzdem, oder erst recht deswegen hoechst zufrieden.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Juni 2010)

Gestern war Waschtag.

Die Cane Creek ist für lange Strecken, zum Spaß haben mit heruntergefahrener Stütze gibt es noch ein anderes Modell






















Gruß Thorsten


----------



## zuspät (27. Juni 2010)

lecker rädsche


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (27. Juni 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showfull.php?product=280975&bigimage=SDC10380.JPG


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (27. Juni 2010)

es ist zu kaufen.


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2010)




----------



## Luke-VTT (27. Juni 2010)

Wie fett ist das denn?! Sehr sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (27. Juni 2010)

hier mal mein (mit Sicherheit) finaler CC Aufbau. Nächste Woche kommt das AM und dann steht der Rahmen mit DT210, Talas RLC und noch paar extras zum Verkauf
Es hat mich 4 jahre gut begleitet und mir viel Spass gemacht.....


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Juni 2010)

@guru : geiles pic !!!!


----------



## stuk (27. Juni 2010)

noch ein bild von der n talas...


----------



## de´ AK77 (27. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


>



krasser Typ

geile Schuhe


----------



## Xiper (28. Juni 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Gestern war Waschtag.
> 
> Die Cane Creek ist für lange Strecken, zum Spaß haben mit heruntergefahrener Stütze gibt es noch ein anderes Modell
> 
> ...



Sattelstütze.. naja wenn's dir so gefällt, okay. Aber was sollen die Bremsen?


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Juni 2010)

Xiper schrieb:


> Sattelstütze.. naja wenn's dir so gefällt, okay. Aber was sollen die Bremsen?



Sattelstütze funktioniert, ist mir wichtiger als gefallen.

Die Bremsen tun was sie sollen. Sie bremsen und dies sogar hervorragend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juni 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Sie bremsen und dies sogar hervorragend



kann ich nur bestätigen. . . hab das bike probegefahren,- 
es ist einfach TOP 

einzich die flaschenhalter stören mir die optik.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (28. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Das Bild und v.a. die Schuhe sind echt der Hammer!

Aber...die lila Felgen


----------



## brokenarmsdude (28. Juni 2010)

wären wohl farblich noch püffiger gewesen


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> wären wohl farblich noch püffiger gewesen





Die hab isch auch  Wollts aber dezenter


----------



## brokenarmsdude (29. Juni 2010)

Hab mir btw grad ein Ufo abgeschossen, für den nächsten besuch bei dir


----------



## de´ AK77 (29. Juni 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> wären wohl farblich noch püffiger gewesen



die haben WIR doch--Stylepolizei inc!!!


----------



## Simbl (29. Juni 2010)

Bald wirste für den neuen Otto Katalog gebucht


----------



## BOSTAD (29. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Perücke geiler als die Schuhe


----------



## guru39 (29. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich finde die Perücke geiler als die Schuhe






Der "EMO Perücken" Praktikant 

Jetzt aber BTT


----------



## de´ AK77 (29. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich finde die Perücke geiler als die Schuhe



welche?!?!-die an den Beinen oder uffm Kopf?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (1. Juli 2010)

hab mein radl auch mal etwas weitergebaut 





weitere bilder gibts in meinem album


----------



## Mythilos (1. Juli 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hab mein radl auch mal etwas weitergebaut
> 
> weitere bilder gibts in meinem album



Wie zufrieden bistn mit der RQ?
Welche Reifen bist Du bisher schon gefahren und wie sind die im Vgl. mit der RQ?


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2010)

jetzt noch Güldene Laufräder dann wäre dass das WM Baik


----------



## acid-driver (1. Juli 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bistn mit der RQ?
> Welche Reifen bist Du bisher schon gefahren und wie sind die im Vgl. mit der RQ?



hatte vorher den maxxis ardent drauf. war soweit nicht schlecht, hat nur im feuchten sein eigenleben entwickelt. 
das hat conti zum glück bei der queen abgestellt. 

neulich bei richtig matsch haben sämtliche reifen beim berghochtreten durchgedreht (fat albert und bigbetty waren unter anderem dabei), die queen ging wunderbar noch vorne. 

top reifen, das teil. leider etwas schwer 

@ guru: 
sowas ähnliches habe ich tatsächlich geplant. allerdings mit nokons


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> top reifen, das teil. leider etwas schwer



Die RQ kommt bei mir auch wieder drauf, aber, in 2,2 650g laut Herstellerangabe 

Der Fatal Bert kommt weg kein Seitenhalt bei Kruven und Trockenem Untergrund, der passt nicht zu meinem rumgegurge 

Die 2,4er RQ is nach meiner Meinung genial, für mich, aber leider für´s AM zu schwer.


----------



## acid-driver (1. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die 2,4er RQ is nach meiner Meinung genial, für mich, aber leider für´s AM zu schwer.



sind trotzdem unter 14 kg möglich


----------



## brokenarmsdude (1. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> jetzt noch Güldene Laufräder dann wäre dass das WM Baik



Ich brauchte am Sonntag keine Flagge  das Gold ist zwar noch dezent beim BMXTB aber es soll noch ein wenig dran x)

viel schwarz
portion rot 
und ein wenig gold ^^


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2010)

ist das jetzt eine Frage oder eine Feststellung, Acid ?

Mainz wiegt jetzt 14,25kg wenn die Reifenherstellerangaben stimmen sollten, was ich nicht glaube, wiegt es dann 14,05kg


----------



## acid-driver (1. Juli 2010)

das war eine feststellung 

leider kommt ich nicht an das gewicht von hypnokröte ran, aber das teil soll ja auch was einstecken können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> leider kommt ich nicht an das gewicht von hypnokröte ran, aber das teil soll ja auch was einstecken können...



Mainz auch


----------



## frankweber (2. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ist das jetzt eine Frage oder eine Feststellung, Acid ?
> 
> Mainz wiegt jetzt 14,25kg wenn die Reifenherstellerangaben stimmen sollten, was ich nicht glaube, wiegt es dann 14,05kg


 
Meine RQ in 2.2. auf dem AC  wiegen 674 und 683 g - es stimmt also halbwegs was die schreiben.
Die 2.2 er auf meinem Spicy sind auch in dem Bereich gewesen.

Fat Albert fahr ich lieber FRont/ Front wegen des Seitenhalts.

Gruß Frank


----------



## softbiker (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab vorne mal nen 2,35 intense FRO DH in StickyRubber (50a) drauf. Das Teil hat im Wald und abseits Wahnsinns Halt, allerdings ist der so griffig dass es ungefähr das Unterrohr vollhagelt das alles zu spät ist. Mal sehen vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch. Jetz werd ich wohl hinten mal testen.
Da meine Madamm allerdings eher so die Asphalt-Schnecke ist werd ich mich mit der Mischung wohl zu tode trampeln. Vielleicht besorg ich mir noch die den FRO Lite mit der einfachen Karkasse. Meint ihr das reicht hinten?
Der Maxxis Advantage vorne in 2,4 war schon echt Klasse, dass so meine Empfehlung auch vom Gewicht her für jemand der nicht genau weis was er will.
Aber mit Ausnahme des Schußkommandos bin ich vom Intense bisher absolut begeistert.


----------



## pfalz (2. Juli 2010)

Probier mal den: Intense Tires DH EX/DC in 2,35. 

Hab ich zur Zeit drauf und bin begeistert. Allerdings recht viel Verschleiss verglichen mit Maxxis oder Schwalbe, aber der Grip is genial! Zu treten geht er auch noch, in etwa wie der Minion R vom Rollwiederstand (meine subjektive Meinung)


----------



## softbiker (2. Juli 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> Probier mal den: Intense Tires DH EX/DC in 2,35.
> 
> Hab ich zur Zeit drauf und bin begeistert. Allerdings recht viel Verschleiss verglichen mit Maxxis oder Schwalbe, aber der Grip is genial! Zu treten geht er auch noch, in etwa wie der Minion R vom Rollwiederstand (meine subjektive Meinung)



Das ist ja der den ich grad vorne drauf hab. Der ex/dc ist ja nur die light-version mit einfacher karkasse.


----------



## _raistlin (2. Juli 2010)

hallo,
ich bin neu hier.
ich lese zwar schon einige zeit mit um mir die wartezeit zu verkürzen bis mein Helius AC fertig geworden ist. ...und jetzt ist´s so weit:





heute morgen beim reuber abgeholt. lenker sattelstütze und der "spacer turm" werden in nächster zeit natürlich noch angepasst.
vielleicht gefällt´s
servus
raist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juli 2010)

_raistlin schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich bin neu hier.
> ich lese zwar schon einige zeit mit um mir die wartezeit zu verkürzen bis mein Helius AC fertig geworden ist. ...und jetzt ist´s so weit:
> 
> ...



da herrscht aber Ordnung im Regal 
ach ja - mir gefällt dein Bike


----------



## pfalz (3. Juli 2010)

@softie

Dachte, Du hast vorne einen FRO drauf -> 50a; der 'ex/dc' hat dual compound 60a Mitte/55a Schultern (wenn ich richtig liege...)...rollt also etwas leichter


----------



## schlammdiva (3. Juli 2010)

@ _raistlin

Wirklich ein schöner, stimmiger Aufbau dein AM


----------



## c_w (3. Juli 2010)

Das Rad hat nen besseres Bild verdient ;-)
Einzig und allein die vordere Bremsscheibe ist nichtso mein Fall...


----------



## schnellerseller (3. Juli 2010)

schönes radl!


----------



## Mythilos (3. Juli 2010)

UPDATE:





-Syntace F109 60mm
-Schwalbe Wicked Will
-Sattel SQ Lab 611 Active
-neue Griffe
-Schläuche gekürzt

geplant:
-Kindshock i950R


----------



## Luke-VTT (3. Juli 2010)

Habs schon in Dein Album geschrieben: geniales Bike. Einfach nur gut! Mit nem DHX Air oder nem Evolver ISX-6 Air wäre es imho perfekt!


----------



## Mythilos (3. Juli 2010)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Habs schon in Dein Album geschrieben: geniales Bike. Einfach nur gut! Mit nem DHX Air oder nem Evolver ISX-6 Air wäre es imho perfekt!



 danke!
Also am Anfang war ich mit dem RP23 nicht zufrieden. Nachdem er bei Toxoholics wara ist er aus meiner Sicht perfekt... aber nach oben ist eigentlcih immer Spielraum, bspw. würd ich auch vorn eine 200er Scheibe montieren oder vorn doch auf 160mm gehen. Für meine Einsätze ein tatsächlich perfektes Bike! Einzig die Sattelstütze muß ich noch ändern.


----------



## OldSchool (3. Juli 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> -Syntace F109 60mm
> ...



Schönes Bike.

Wie hast du die Schläuche gekürzt? Was bringt das ? Weniger Gewicht und Rollwiderstand?

Wie schwer sind die WW?

Danke


----------



## Mythilos (3. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Schönes Bike.
> 
> Wie hast du die Schläuche gekürzt? Was bringt das ? Weniger Gewicht und Rollwiderstand?
> 
> ...



Ich hab das machen lassen, weil ich keine Zange für sowas habe. Der grund: Optik! Wenn da vorn so große Schlaufen sind find ichs baumarktmäßig häßlich.

Die WW haben mich in jeder Hinsicht positiv überrascht!
2.35 Freeride 840g (laut Schwalbe 890g) auf der Küchenwaage gewogen.
Ich fahre ihn mit 1.3-1.4Bar auf der Flowfelge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (3. Juli 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Ich hab das machen lassen, weil ich keine Zange für sowas habe. Der grund: Optik! Wenn da vorn so große Schlaufen sind find ichs baumarktmäßig häßlich.
> 
> Die WW haben mich in jeder Hinsicht positiv überrascht!
> 2.35 Freeride 840g (laut Schwalbe 890g) auf der Küchenwaage gewogen.
> Ich fahre ihn mit 1.3-1.4Bar auf der Flowfelge.



Danke.

Schläuche gehören in die Reifen und nicht an den Lenker.

Du meinst sicher Bowdenzüge oder Bremsleitung?


----------



## Mythilos (3. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Schläuche gehören in die Reifen und nicht an den Lenker.
> 
> Du meinst sicher Bowdenzüge oder Bremsleitung?


----------



## _raistlin (3. Juli 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Das Rad hat nen besseres Bild verdient ;-)
> Einzig und allein die vordere Bremsscheibe ist nichtso mein Fall...


okay, wenn ich die teile getauscht hab mach ich neue bilder.
die bremscheiben sind grenzwertig, geb ich zu. da ich hinten eine rohloffscheibe brauche wird es dann irgendwann zwei komplett neue gelochte geben..
...danke für eure antworten!


----------



## sluette (4. Juli 2010)

hier mal wieder ein update aus der streetfighter ecke:







die reba war völlig überflüssig...


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Juli 2010)

sieht irgendwie komisch aus mit den Dackelschneidern


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

...nicht nur komisch , schon hässlich , find´ich .-


----------



## OldSchool (4. Juli 2010)

Na, dann klauts wenigstens keiner.


----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2010)

Mensch, mein Strassenrad hat auch komischer Pellen:





vielleicht mach ich demnächst sogar den Detonator in 1.25 druf ;-)


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

..ja , aber welche , die es nicht degradieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (4. Juli 2010)

ohja, schwalbe tabletop, sehr geile mtb-pellen


----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2010)

ich find se für die Strasse gut

ein echter Slick war mir bis Juni zu heftig bei dem Monsun und den einstelligen Temperaturen am Morgen...


----------



## acid-driver (4. Juli 2010)

das war ja auch nicht auf dich bezogen


----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2010)

aber an meinem Rad sind die Pellen montiert


----------



## acid-driver (4. Juli 2010)

guck mal einen post unter deinem bild. 

der wurde editiert, deswegen ist es jetzt schwer nachzuvollziehen, was ich meinte


----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2010)

na dann sterb ich gerne dumm...

ich werd jetzt übrigens alles so langsam auf Maxxis umrüsten

für den TableTop brauch ich noch einen ähnlichen von Maxxis
für Herbst bis Frühjahr auf der Strasse und unter einem Kilo
(das war ironisch - besser wären unter 500g)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefaked (4. Juli 2010)

Maxxis Holyroller oder DTH kommen dem Tabletop wahrscheinlich am nächsten, sind aber schwerer...


----------



## sluette (4. Juli 2010)

anfangs fand ich's auch extrem häßlich aber mittlerweile find ich's echt gut und es macht bock zu fahren. hab's ja schonmal geschrieben: das bike ist ausschließlich für die tägliche fahrt zur arbeit oder abends in den biergarten. dafür sind die reifen 1a.


----------



## stuk (4. Juli 2010)

hey sluette,
geiles resteteilerad und für den zweck ja fast schon wieder zu gut.

und zum richtigen fahren haste ja auch noch zwei tolle räder.
also, viel spaß auf den weg zur arbeit oder zum see mit dem roten
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> für den TableTop brauch ich noch einen ähnlichen von Maxxis
> für Herbst bis Frühjahr auf der Strasse und unter einem Kilo
> (das war ironisch - besser wären unter 500g)


Auch wenn es kein Maxxis ist, aber schau Dir unbedingt die KHE Mac an, vorne Park hinten Street, spitzen Reifen und 530g Gewicht.
http://www.khebikes.com/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=118&Itemid=47


----------



## brokenarmsdude (5. Juli 2010)

45euro für den KHE vs. 14 für den Tabletop, da bleib ich bei den tabletops für die Stadt


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2010)

unter dem Link finde ich sowieso nur 20 x 2,20" und 1,90"


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> unter dem Link finde ich sowieso nur 20 x 2,20" und 1,90"


Bitteschön...






...


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Na, dann klauts wenigstens keiner.



Es schaut ja nicht billig aus, sondern einfach nur hässlich. 

Ich würd halt wenigstens breite oder 28" Slicks drauf machen...


----------



## User85319 (10. Juli 2010)

Ähm also hässlich is anders.... 

is doch ganz nett zum rumheizen in der city


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

*in tarnung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (12. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *in tarnung*



Ich liebe Bronxxe Eloxal


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2010)

die kurbel sagt mir irgendwie nicht so zu, sonst allerdings n richtig geiles teil 

hast du das rad mal gewogen?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

da ich total auf "markenzusammengehörigkeit" stehe,-   kommt für mich nur 
Rock-Shox/ Sram/u. Truvativ in frage. 
die Truvativ OCT ist stabil, leicht u. sorglos.  

ges. Gewicht 15,3kg.

DANKE !


----------



## pfalz (12. Juli 2010)

dann muss aber der FOX-Dämpfer raus .. *duck-und-weg*

ne, ernsthaft, ein schickes Teil!!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> dann muss aber der FOX-Dämpfer raus



leider leider hat der neue vivid-air dieses piggy pack auf der falschen
seite.


----------



## pfalz (12. Juli 2010)

aaah, wie ärgerlich...


----------



## Luke-VTT (12. Juli 2010)

Krass dieser Sommer - das Foto sieht aus wie auf Safari! Geiles Rad!


----------



## lakekeman (12. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> leider leider hat der neue vivid-air dieses piggy pack auf der falschen
> seite.



Monarch wird als AM Version auch mit Piggy kommen, auf der "richtigen" Seite


----------



## Luke-VTT (12. Juli 2010)

Kollidiert denn das umgekehrt angeordnete piggy mit dem Umlenkhebel des Helius? Gilt das auch für den ISX Air? Für mich sieht das aus, als würde es passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Monarch wird als AM Version auch mit Piggy kommen, auf der "richtigen" Seite



waa echt !?  suuper... 

@Luke bei uns herrscht schon extreme wald+busch  brandgefahr.


----------



## luk! (12. Juli 2010)

Was spricht denn gegen das Piggy an der "falschen" Seite?

Meins im Bikepark-Setup


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juli 2010)

Sehr schönes Rad ! Nicolai-Schrift könnte doch nen Ticken größer sein und die Kurbel ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## stuk (12. Juli 2010)

@khujand,
schönes, ja sehr schönes AM!!!!
auch ich stehe auf so ein einheits-marken-aufbau. Drum kommt bei mir bis auf den Umwerfer auch nur SRAM-zeugs ans Rad. Dämpfer wird erstmal jetzt ein 216er monarch. mal sehen wie der funzt.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @khujand,
> schönes, ja sehr schönes AM!!!!
> auch ich stehe auf so ein einheits-marken-aufbau. Drum kommt bei mir bis auf den Umwerfer auch nur SRAM-zeugs ans Rad. Dämpfer wird erstmal jetzt ein 216er monarch. mal sehen wie der funzt.



danke... 
ja der sram umwerfer ist optisch schon recht mächtich,- 
ich wüsst auf anhieb keinen anderen 

ps.
stuk wann gits fotos ?


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2010)

der XX - umwerfer sieht doch ganz gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (12. Juli 2010)

ja ja fotos folgen,
dadurch das die dämpferwahl erst am freitag getroffen wurde, wird noch auf diesen gewartet. ansonsten ist der A400M abflugbereit.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> A400M abflugbereit.



was hat es mit diesen 400 aufsich ?  

@acid-driver DANKE werde mir den sram XX low-clamp ma besorgen.


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...werde mir den sram XX low-clamp ma besorgen.



sicher, dass der passt?
highclamp / downpull bräuchte das AM oder?


----------



## stuk (12. Juli 2010)

@khujand
der flieger hat die Farbe vom *a*irbus *400* *m*ilitary. dieses freundliche militär grau.......(aircraft grey matt)
und grade mit c3 telefoniert. das ding ist heute abend fertig


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @khujand
> der flieger hat die Farbe vom *a*irbus *400* *m*ilitary. dieses freundliche militär grau.......(aircraft grey matt)
> und grade mit c3 telefoniert. das ding ist heute abend fertig



DANKE 

lichverhältnisse sind bis max. 21:00h ok. 

bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## de´ AK77 (12. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *in tarnung*



Pörnö

sowohl Bike als auch Pic!


----------



## wildbiker (12. Juli 2010)

Lecker..., nur die winzige Schrift aufm Unterrohr geht gar nich..entweder größer oder ganz ab.



stuk schrieb:


> @khujand
> der flieger hat die Farbe vom *a*irbus *400* *m*ilitary.  dieses freundliche militär grau.......(aircraft grey matt)
> und grade mit c3 telefoniert. das ding ist heute abend fertig



Bin auch gespannt... 

Wir wolln Bilder sehn, wir wolln Bilder sehen..


----------



## Luke-VTT (12. Juli 2010)

Gerade die Decals in der kleinen Schrift finde ich super.


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2010)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Gerade die Decals in der kleinen Schrift finde ich super.



jo, ich eigentlich auch


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Juli 2010)

Finds auch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *in tarnung*



 is das Dekore Eding ?


----------



## waschi82 (13. Juli 2010)

sehr sehr cool arthur!


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> is das Dekore Eding ?



nein  Dekore "kleinste grösse" bei Nicolai. 

DANKE @ all...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (13. Juli 2010)

Altes/neues Spielzeug   (wird noch bearbeitet, für Anregungen offen)


----------



## guru39 (13. Juli 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Altes/neues Spielzeug ......, für Anregungen offen)



Bremshebel stehen kacke. Bei beiden Baiks


----------



## stuk (13. Juli 2010)

taaaraaaa gelandet
danke an c3.de und alle die hier ratschläge und hilfe geleistet haben


----------



## brokenarmsdude (13. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bremshebel stehen kacke. Bei beiden Baiks



Das Thema hatten wir doch schon als ich bei dir war 
Für mich passen sie und wenns in Park geht, sind die nur Handfest angezogen und mit ein wenig Kraft schnell verstellt!

Edit^^ bei Stuk's sind die doch auch so :/


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Juli 2010)

@stuk: Schnörkelos schön!
Allerdings ne Klingel käme mir nie ans Beik.


----------



## acid-driver (13. Juli 2010)

stuk, sieht echt gut aus 

bei dir haben die das offensichtlich gleich hinbekommen, den richtigen steuersatz zu bestellen, wenn ich da an mein armes bike denke... 
die noir wäre mir aber glaub ich zu heikel an so einem bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (13. Juli 2010)

acid  danke! habe denen sofort al gesagt und habe deine geschichte schon gehört. kenne die leute dort sehr gut....
die noir hatte ich noch und mal sehen wie die sich macht, habe ja jetzt alle möglichkeiten offen

@ ferkelmann. ja danke, die klingel muss leider auf ruhrpottwanderwegen sein! hope- naben reichen da nicht mehr, und rufen macht nur schlechte stimmung.

mfg


----------



## softbiker (14. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> taaaraaaa gelandet
> danke an c3.de und alle die hier ratschläge und hilfe geleistet haben



Sehr sehr gelungen wie ich finde.
understatement pur!
Nur ein Tüpferl zuviel rot. Den roten Spacer gegen einen schwarzen tauschen und es ist PERFEKT.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2010)

stuk  dein bike ist suuper. passt alles ... 

hätte mir ein schöneres foto gewünscht.


----------



## stuk (14. Juli 2010)

danke, 

@softbiker: ja das mit dem spacer überlege ich noch, aber wenn schwarz dann wirkt der vorbau zu fett, grau würde zu bunt, ach mal sehen.

ich habe auch kein extralove genommen um nicht zu übertreiben

@khujand: bessere bilder folgen, fahren steht grade im vordergrund.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> fahren steht grade im vordergrund.



wir  wollen  sonntach nach willingen. 
bist du dabei. ?

wäre super.

gruss
Artur


----------



## zuspät (14. Juli 2010)

die noir is doch mit alu-kern oder? denk da braucht mer sich keine gedanken machen

ansonsten geile kiste, nur sieht die so kurz und hoch aus, aber evtl. liegts auch an der perspektive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (14. Juli 2010)

ja die noir hat den alukern und das carbon hat letztes jahr schon einiges am gardasee abbekommen, sieht gebraucht aber haltbar aus.....

@khujand: WE passt leider nicht, bin unterwegs.
mfg


----------



## Tante-Emma (14. Juli 2010)

@stuk

Gefällt mir, hätte allerdings die Druckstreben auch in schwarz genommen. AFR Unterrohr o. pur?


----------



## stuk (14. Juli 2010)

ist ein "normales" AM, werde auch nicht mehr als 160er gabeln fahren, da einsatz ehr touren (mit spaß) ist  wurde ein wenig aufs gewicht geachtet. 14.6K
Schwarze streben hätten mir zuviel "unruhe" reingebracht


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2010)

meeeega out sind die 2 farbige rahmen,-  also hauptrahmen in einer anderen farbe wie der hinterbau...


(das habe ich schon vor 2 jahren geprädigt)


----------



## Board-Raider (14. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> meeeega out sind die 2 farbige rahmen,-  also hauptrahmen in einer anderen farbe wie der hinterbau...
> 
> 
> (das habe ich schon vor 2 jahren geprädigt)



"in" ist was gefällt so einfach ist das 

eine noob frage hätte ich da noch:
was hat es mit den "extra love decals" auf sich? sind das nur die decals oder gibt es da auch spezielle teile?

btw. ich will auch ein nicolai 
wird zeit dass das studium zu ende geht...

bin hier im Nicolai forum schon seit über einem jahr am mitlesen und mit jedem bild fällt es mir schwerer


----------



## acid-driver (14. Juli 2010)

die extralove decals sind in der tat nur aufkleber 

extralove beinhaltet die eloxierung der wippe, lagerdeckel, etc in wunschfarbe. 
mein bike hat zb extralove in rot, siehst du in meinem album


----------



## zuspät (14. Juli 2010)

hatte am wochenende auch wieder spass mit meim rad.
die kombi aus xt/noir/saint und campa geht ganz gut


----------



## Tante-Emma (14. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> meeeega out sind die 2 farbige rahmen,-  also hauptrahmen in einer anderen farbe wie der hinterbau...
> 
> 
> (das habe ich schon vor 2 jahren geprädigt)



Ich schmeiß mich wech. Arthur der Karl Lagerfeld der Fahrrad Couture? 

So wie Board-Raider schreibt, in ist, was gefällt. Zeitlosigkeit ist ein gutes Motto(besonders bei langlebigen Nicolais)..


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Juli 2010)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> btw. ich will auch ein nicolai
> wird zeit dass das studium zu ende geht...
> 
> bin hier im Nicolai forum schon seit über einem jahr am mitlesen und mit jedem bild fällt es mir schwerer



Hey ich bin auch Studi habe aber in den Semesterferien und während des Semesters immer die Zähne zusammengebissen und gearbeitet... ich verspreche dir es lohnt sich


----------



## Board-Raider (14. Juli 2010)

schreibe gerade meine Bachelorarbeit, da ist nicht viel mit arbeiten nebenher...

und mein ganzes erspartes möchte ich nun auch nicht für ein 4k bike ausgeben.

aber max. noch ein 3/4 Jahr dann ist es soweit 

ich freue mich wie ein Kind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. Juli 2010)

obwohl ich abschweife...aber was wird als B.Sc. (oder Ähnlichem) anders im Geldbeutel?

ein gutes Rad gibt dir viel mehr, als es deine Ersparnisse je könnten ;-)


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Juli 2010)

Kommt darauf an was fürn Bachelor und wo  , der Unterschied kann gewaltig sein..


----------



## Board-Raider (14. Juli 2010)

B.Eng (studiere Maschinenbau FH)

der Unterschied wird nach dem Studium sein, dass ich ein sicheres (hoffentlich) Einkommen haben werde.

mein derzeitiges Focus (3,5 Jahre) taugt ja auch noch zum fahren.
Bin da wohl eher etwas konservativer eingestellt, als das ich jetzt mal eben die Kohle ausgebe.

sicheres Einkommen=Helius CC 

so einfach ist meine Rechnung 

aber genug OT und viel Spaß mit euren Bikes


----------



## brokenarmsdude (14. Juli 2010)

Fang halt mit nem gebrauchten an^^ 
Bin Student und hab 2 N's  (reich bin ich sicher nicht)


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> meeeega out sind die 2 farbige rahmen,-  also hauptrahmen in einer anderen farbe wie der hinterbau...
> (das habe ich schon vor 2 jahren geprädigt)
















( ich wusste nicht das Du gläubig bist  )


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. Juli 2010)

Ich wählte meine Kombo aus rein praktischen Gründen so. Der Hinterbau bekommt halt doch einiges ab, deshalb schwarz eloxiert, Hauptrahmen hingegen farbig.


----------



## schnellerseller (15. Juli 2010)

In ist was gefällt! 
Viel schlimmer find ich (zb.) gelbe Felgen nachzukaufen weil Mr.Downhill die im Weltcup fährt, oder n weißes Radl weil auf der Messe nahezu jedes in weiß rumstand.

Zum Glück gibts verschiedene Geschmäcker.....


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ich wählte meine Kombo aus rein praktischen Gründen so. Der Hinterbau bekommt halt doch einiges ab, deshalb schwarz eloxiert, Hauptrahmen hingegen farbig.



seit meinem weissen Rahmen würd ich das auch immer so machen


----------



## Rockcity Roller (15. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> meeeega out sind die 2 farbige rahmen,-  also hauptrahmen in einer anderen farbe wie der hinterbau...
> 
> 
> (das habe ich schon vor 2 jahren geprädigt)



gut zu wissen was in und out ist. ist viel wichtiger als das das rad einem selber gefällt. und jetzt geh ich mir die bravo kaufen, damit ich weiss was für klamotten ich mir nächstes jahr kaufen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juli 2010)

Sorge mal für Bilder....


----------



## Harvester (15. Juli 2010)

So, hier ist nun mein "Neues" 





Trombone Umbau

klar kann man noch viel ändern aber dazu fehlt das Geld (Materialspenden werden aber gern genommen  )


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> So, hier ist nun mein "Neues"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil  sieht aus wie ein 2004er Helius FR 

Hammer was die Jungs aus Altmetall machen 

Ich hätte gerne ein Trombone, oder besser noch ein Mongoose Amplifire.

Ich weiss noch wie der Mongoosevertreter den Rahmen bei uns in den Laden reingebracht hat und ich ihn das erste mal sah 

Das war ein echter Nicolai, sowas hätte ich gerne :träum:


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> gut zu wissen was in und out ist. ist viel wichtiger als das das rad einem selber gefällt. und jetzt geh ich mir die bravo kaufen, damit ich weiss was für klamotten ich mir nächstes jahr kaufen muss.



willst du mich jetzt irgendwie verarschen ?


----------



## madbuddha (16. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> willst du mich jetzt irgendwie verarschen ?



nönö, das meint er ernst.


----------



## BP. (17. Juli 2010)

Wer den Rainer aus der Neupforte kennt, weiß, dass er das ernst meint....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (17. Juli 2010)

Heute wurde ein neues *Nucleon TFR* geboren 

Ich bin heute mit dem Aufbau fertig geworden, ging schneller als ich dachte, habe gestern Nachmittag mit dem Aufbau angefangen.

Kleine Änderungen wird es noch geben wie z.B. UST-Laufräder aber die Hauptsache ist geschafft


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Juli 2010)

Edel!! Sieht super fett aus, VIEL SPASS!!!

Ich hoffe deine Kind Shock hält länger als meine. Habe sie gestern wiederbekommen.( nach 2 Monaten warten  ) Sattelklemme war verbogen. Bei mir lockert sich die Schraube leider immer wieder und so bekommt der Sattel Spiel..bis das Teil bei einer langen Abfahrt ganz verbiegt  leider auch bei dem Ersatz..


----------



## c_w (17. Juli 2010)

Bis auf den Vorbau find ich's gut


----------



## Ge!st (17. Juli 2010)

Danke für das Feedback 

@BOSTAD
Die KS I900 habe ich meinem Proceed Freerider entliehen, wo die Stütze ca. 1 Jahr ohne Probleme ihren Dienst verrichtet hat. Ich hoffe das bleibt so.

@c_w
Ich bin sozusagen Fan der Syntace VRO-Vorbau + Lenker Kombi. Die Teile lassen sich verstellen und damit individuell anpassen und halten eine Menge aus.


----------



## nicolai.fan (17. Juli 2010)

* «:::::» «:::E:::» «:::R:::» «:::F:::» «:::E:::» «:::K:::» «:::T:::» *

Viel Spass damit !




_______________________________________________________________________________________

Verkaufe:

Nicolai AFR Gr.M
Nicolai FR   Gr.L


----------



## OldSchool (17. Juli 2010)

Sowas würde ich mir auch vorstellen.

Wie ist das Gewicht?


----------



## psc1 (17. Juli 2010)

Sehr schönes, cleanes TFR!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2010)

BP. schrieb:


> Wer den Rainer aus der Neupforte kennt, weiß, dass er das ernst meint....



ne bravo brauch der auch.


----------



## Ge!st (17. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wie ist das Gewicht?


Ich kann das Gewischt nur schätzen, da ich keine Hängewaage zur Hand habe. Das TFR ist gefühlt etwas schwerer als mein Proceed und damit dürfte das Gewicht irgendwo zwischen 17-18kg liegen!


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2010)

Schönes Bike ! Ist die Gabel bißchen zu lang ? Der Sitzwinkel schaut etwas flach aus zum gut Bergauffahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (18. Juli 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Sorge mal für Bilder....



Speedhub in Gold-Elox ??
Wo bekommt man das ?

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Juli 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Speedhub in Gold-Elox ??
> Wo bekommt man das ?



Bekommt man Normal nur wenn man ein Endorfin Bike / Rahmen Kauft.
Oder wenn man nen guten Bike Dealer hat.


----------



## Ge!st (18. Juli 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schönes Bike ! Ist die Gabel bißchen zu lang ? Der Sitzwinkel schaut etwas flach aus zum gut Bergauffahren.


Einbauhöhe wie auch Federweg  passen mit der 170er Lyrik und nach meinen erste Erfahrungen mit dem TFR geht das Bike erstaunlich gut bergauf für einen Freerider.

Ich brauche sowieso noch Einfahrzeit, ist mein erstes Bike mit Getriebe und die Übersetzungen der 14 Gängen sind ja schon etwas anders als bei eine Kettenschaltung. Da hatte ich ehrlich gesagt die Befürchtung, das ich damit überhaupt nicht zurecht kommen könnte. Nach 2 kleinen Touren mit zusammen ca. 65 km bin ich positiv überrascht, wie gut ich zurechtkomme, auch bergauf, der Rest ist nur noch Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## HypnoKröte (18. Juli 2010)

Neues Shirt, danke Artur ;-D


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Juli 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Speedhub in Gold-Elox ??
> Wo bekommt man das ?





Helius-FR schrieb:


> Bekommt man Normal nur wenn man ein Endorfin Bike / Rahmen Kauft.
> Oder wenn man nen guten Bike Dealer hat.



Und hier auch noch ein Pic. dazu.

Gut zu sehen ist der tune Endorfin Schriftzug:


----------



## abbath (18. Juli 2010)

Dann kannste ja gleich noch 'nen Canyon Trikot dazu anziehen...


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Juli 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Dann kannste ja gleich noch 'nen Canyon Trikot dazu anziehen...



???


----------



## frankweber (18. Juli 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Und hier auch noch ein Pic. dazu.
> 
> Gut zu sehen ist der tune Endorfin Schriftzug:


 

so ein minimalspanner mit einer rohloff find ich seeeehr grnezwertig, ich würd nicht mal ne Probefahrt machen wollen.


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Juli 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> so ein minimalspanner mit einer rohloff find ich seeeehr grnezwertig, ich würd nicht mal ne Probefahrt machen wollen.



Warum 
Hat bis jetzt 800 km ohne Probleme Funktioniert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (18. Juli 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Neues Shirt, danke Artur ;-D



Sehr geil! 

Bremsscheiben fast unsichtbar. 

Wohnst du in Ulm?


----------



## HypnoKröte (18. Juli 2010)

Danke. Ulm ist richtig ;-D


----------



## softbiker (19. Juli 2010)

Heute ist endlich mein Chromag-Vorbau gekommen.
50mm was für ein geiles Teil. Sachte 158g.
Wenn der kurze jetzt nicht passt gibts eins auffe Mütze guru
Isch bin also deinem Rat gefolgt. 
Bilder gibbet heute Abend wenn alles montiert ist und ich die Proberunde gemacht hab.


----------



## frankweber (19. Juli 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Warum
> Hat bis jetzt 800 km ohne Probleme Funktioniert...


 

..dann hoffe ich für Dich dass die Kombi noch viele tausend km halten möge.


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. Juli 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> ..dann hoffe ich für Dich dass die Kombi noch viele tausend km halten möge.



"Um einen sicheren Halt der Nabe im Rahmen zu gewährleisten, dürfen nur Schnellspanner mit Stahlachse verwendet werden. 
Die Verwendung von Leichtbauschnellspannern mit Alu- bzw. Titanachsen erfolgt auf eigene Verantwortung. "

Ich denke, er weiss was er tut. Mir wärs die 30 gramm Gewichtsersparnis nicht wert.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juli 2010)

@hypno : ...hätte das shirt auch gern gehabt - aber in grün - und das gabs ja leider  net ....
dein bike is immer wieder schön - aber darfst du es denn ungestraft zeigen , obwohl es keine neuerungen hat ....  lg , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Danke. Ulm ist richtig ;-D



Päckchen bekommen?


----------



## Helius-FR (19. Juli 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> "*Um einen sicheren Halt der Nabe im Rahmen zu gewährleisten, dürfen nur Schnellspanner mit Stahlachse verwendet werden.
> Die Verwendung von Leichtbauschnellspannern mit Alu- bzw. Titanachsen erfolgt auf eigene Verantwortung.* "
> 
> Ich denke, er weiss was er tut. Mir wärs die 30 gramm Gewichtsersparnis nicht wert.



Echt 
Ist das eine Offizielle Ansage von Rohloff ?


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Päckchen bekommen?



Danke nochmal, der Effekt ist gut denk ich mal


----------



## frankweber (19. Juli 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Echt
> Ist das eine Offizielle Ansage von Rohloff ?


 

So hatte ich das auch in Erinnerung und bei meinem Rohloffbike auch immer eingehalten.
Das Dingen ist ja nun auch kein Leichtgewicht und das sind eher ungefederte Massen, wenn auch zentrisch gelagert.

Am Besten mal dort anrufen oder die Website genauer inpizieren.

Gruß und gute (bruchfreie) Fahrt

Frank


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. Juli 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Echt
> Ist das eine Offizielle Ansage von Rohloff ?



Ja, das ist so. 

http://www.rohloff.de/de/info/faq/faq_detail/archive/2005/11/july/article/Schnellspanner_welche_Schnellspanner_sind_fuer_d/index.html

Trotzdem sehr nette Farbkombo !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Helius-FR (19. Juli 2010)

Würde eine Stahlachse in den tune Spannern was bringen (kann man die einfach Tauschen) ???

Macht mich jetzt doch etwas Unsicher die Sache...


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. Juli 2010)

Als Leichtbauer kann ich dir den XTR Spanner ans Herz legen


----------



## Helius-FR (19. Juli 2010)

Gewicht spielt nicht soooo die Rolle.
Aber diese tune Spanner haben mir von der Optik gefallen und ich würd sie gern behalten.

Also kann man dort eine Stahlachse Einsetzen ?
(Die Achsen sind doch bestimmt bei allen Spannern gleich?!?)


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. Juli 2010)

Nope kannst du nicht. Evtl noch die alten filegranen mit Ti Achse.


----------



## acid-driver (20. Juli 2010)

gibts für tune-spanner überhaupt eine stahloption?
ich wär mir bei der firma nicht so sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (20. Juli 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> gibts für tune-spanner überhaupt eine stahloption?
> ich wär mir bei der firma nicht so sicher



Nein gibt es nicht.

Ich hatte nur grad den Gedanken das die Achsen von anderen Spannern Passen könnten....


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. Juli 2010)

Möchtest du den Spanner nur wegen dem CFK Hebel ? 

Also mal unter Fetischisten des Leichtbaus, ich hab noch ein 7,9 Kg Scale HT, und hab hinten den selben Spanner, und man möge es kaum glauben selbst dort ist er mir fast zu soft. Tue dir selbst den Gefallen und verbaue einen anständigen mit min Ti Achse


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Juli 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Möchtest du den Spanner nur wegen dem CFK Hebel ?
> 
> Also mal unter Fetischisten des Leichtbaus, ich hab noch ein 7,9 Kg Scale HT, und hab hinten den selben Spanner, und man möge es kaum glauben selbst dort ist er mir fast zu soft. Tue dir selbst den Gefallen und verbaue einen anständigen mit min Ti Achse



Wegen der Optik eben.
tune Spanner, Naben, Steuersatz. Passt halt alles schön.

Die dc 16/17 Spanner haben doch Titan Achsen.


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. Juli 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wegen der Optik eben.
> tune Spanner, Naben, Steuersatz. Passt halt alles schön.
> 
> Die dc 16/17 Spanner haben doch Titan Achsen.



Die 14 er haben ne weitaus dickere Achse, die meinte ich


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Juli 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Die 14 er haben ne weitaus dickere Achse, die meinte ich



DC 14 sind Rennrad Spanner.


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. Juli 2010)

Ach XXXX ich meinte die Vorgänger AC 16 17 ^^


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Juli 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ach XXXX ich meinte die Vorgänger AC 16 17 ^^



Aja...
Ich werd mal schauen was ich finde.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juli 2010)

Nimm nen Salsa Spanner. Der ist nicht besonders leicht, läßt sich aber super fest zu knallen. Der Hope Spanner ist auch eine Alternative.


----------



## psc1 (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

update an meinem Bergaufbergabspaßgerät: Lyrik U-Turn





(nach dem Lagourlaub werden die Leitungen noch gekürzt, nen neuer Kettenstrebenschutz gebastelt und ne leichtere, kleinere Kefü montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2010)

Is dat meinz


----------



## stuk (20. Juli 2010)

ist das meine gabel?

Echt schönes AM, viel Spaß damit am See.
ich muss noch 4 Wochen warten dann bin ich mit meinem AM am See
mfg


----------



## BOSTAD (20. Juli 2010)

Das Bike ist für das Terrain wie gemacht, nur Monte Tamaro würde ich auslassen..

Viel Spass, goiles Bike, dachte erst das es von Khujand ist


----------



## psc1 (20. Juli 2010)

hehe,

nee is meins, habs ja auch schon gut 1,5 Jahre.

Bin auch schon ganz hibbelich auf die ersten Test am Gardasee


----------



## Ti-Max (20. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Is dat meinz



Nein, Artur. Du kannst doch mit Klickies und Shimano nicht umgehen 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## frankweber (20. Juli 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> update an meinem Bergaufbergabspaßgerät: Lyrik U-Turn
> 
> ...


 

Das ist so schön, es darf ruhig mal zitiert werden

Warst Du das mit dem Rizzo neulich am Forsthaus?

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (20. Juli 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Das ist so schön, es darf ruhig mal zitiert werden
> 
> Warst Du das mit dem Rizzo neulich am Forsthaus?
> 
> Gruß Frank



jepp   und danke


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> (nach dem Lagourlaub werden die Leitungen noch gekürzt, nen neuer Kettenstrebenschutz gebastelt und ne leichtere, kleinere Kefü montiert


wenn du das gemacht hast,- würde ich es gerne in meinem "Perfekte Bikes Album"   hochladen.


----------



## psc1 (20. Juli 2010)

@ khujand:

geht klar


----------



## Rool (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Hier meine Feile aka "Kraftl's Argon" unterhalb der Plamort (Nauders)







Argon CC in XL, kpl. XTR, Rock Shox Sid Race, Acros AH-02, Magura Marta SL, DT-
Swiss S240 + XR4.2, Schwalbe Rocket Ron + Racing Ralph, Anbauteile kpl. Syntace, 
Look Quartz, Selle Italia SLR TT - 10.25kg

Update: Wieder eine Fox F100RL diesmal jedoch in "Fit"... 

Gruß,

Rool


----------



## BOSTAD (20. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn das im Hintergrund?


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. Juli 2010)

Musst echt groß. Sein :-D super Rad


----------



## Rool (20. Juli 2010)

selbst die panzersperren konnten das argon ned aufhalten....


----------



## WODAN (20. Juli 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> update an meinem Bergaufbergabspaßgerät: Lyrik U-Turn
> 
> ...




Bis auf den Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Bis auf den Kettenstrebenschutz



ich habs mir verkniffen...  
wird ja dem nächst getauscht.  

gruss
Artur


----------



## psc1 (20. Juli 2010)

khujand schrieb:


> ich habs mir verkniffen... :d
> wird ja dem nächst getauscht.
> 
> Gruss
> artur



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komatsu (23. Juli 2010)

Hier nochmal mein -N- ION ST,  blau mit gold parts, wollte mir noch einen goldenen Lenker anbauen, dann sollte alles perfekt sein

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## BOSTAD (23. Juli 2010)

Ich würde nen weissen nehmen... sehr schönes Bike btw


----------



## Komatsu (23. Juli 2010)

zwischen weiß und gold habe ich überlegt, hab mir gedacht weiß ham viele, gold ist prollig... ^^


----------



## brokenarmsdude (23. Juli 2010)

oha...nice... mir ist noch nie aufgefallen, dass auf conti reifen "handmase in germany" steht 

bin mal contis shoppen für mein schwarz rot gold bike


----------



## acid-driver (23. Juli 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> oha...nice... mir ist noch nie aufgefallen, dass auf conti reifen "handmase in germany" steht



aber nur auf den guten


----------



## LeichteGranate (24. Juli 2010)

Jens` Ion:





Wiegt ca. 17kg


----------



## Freerider85 (24. Juli 2010)

Zwar nicht meins, wollts aber unbedingt mal posten. Habs bei facebook in der Nicolai Gruppe gefunden, XXXS:

http://de-de.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4927385&o=all&op=1&view=all&subj=6468787073&aid=-1&id=583126190


----------



## Oettinger (24. Juli 2010)

@LeichteGranate

sieht extrem schnell aus


----------



## checkb (25. Juli 2010)

RAW ist einfach nur SCHÖN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (25. Juli 2010)

Ich bin eigentlich überhaupt kein Raw-Fan, aber das hier ist der Hammer!! Das blaue oben aber auch.


----------



## de´ AK77 (25. Juli 2010)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Jens` Ion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geile Karre

sry aber Gewicht kann ich mir nischt vorstellen wie da so, bei dem recht sinnigen und sehr cleanem Aufbau, 17Kg rummkommen soll?!?!


----------



## Speedpower (28. Juli 2010)

Das gewicht vom Ion haut hin 17kg+-50gr... Die Sachen die das Rad leicht machen sieht man nicht
Danke für die netten Kommentare


----------



## brokenarmsdude (29. Juli 2010)

Gabelinnenleben herausgenommen und Kurbelarme hohlgefräst?


----------



## Mythilos (29. Juli 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Gabelinnenleben herausgenommen und Kurbelarme hohlgefräst?



Stollen abgeschnitten, Rahmen mit Helium befüllt und unter Wasser das Gewicht gemessen ;-)


----------



## waschi82 (29. Juli 2010)

naben und gabelinnenleben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Juli 2010)

Finde das Ion auch sehr schick.
Was íst das denn für eine Kefü, Selbstbau?


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Juli 2010)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> Zwar nicht meins, wollts aber unbedingt mal posten. Habs bei facebook in der Nicolai Gruppe gefunden, XXXS:
> 
> http://de-de.facebook.com/photo.php...&view=all&subj=6468787073&aid=-1&id=583126190


 
Jemand über den Daumen gepeilt eine Ahnung, was Kalle für so ein Projekt nimmt?
Da meine Freundin ziemlich klein ist und Ihr (unausprobiert) S in den meisten Fällen zu klein ist, war es Ende letzten Jahres ein Kona. Markentechn. geht das garnicht, obwohl sie ansonsten recht zufrieden ist. Hatten eigentlich mit einem AM geliebäugelt.
Eine Userin hier im Forum fährt eine Wildsau in XS (allerdings aufgrund der geschrumpften Geo mit weniger FW), also alles kein Hexenwerk und eventl. finanzierbar.


----------



## Timmy35 (29. Juli 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Jemand über den Daumen gepeilt eine Ahnung, was Kalle für so ein Projekt nimmt?



laut Preisliste 330 Aufpreis für einen Maßrahmen.


----------



## BOSTAD (29. Juli 2010)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> laut Preisliste 330 Aufpreis für einen Maßrahmen.



 Denke das sich der Preis darauf bezieht, wenn man ggf ein AM z.B. mit anderen Maßen bestellen möchte (andere Oberrohrlänge).

Das Bike von FB ist allerdings etwas ganz eigenes, ich denke da kann dir nur Nicolai Auskunft geben.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Juli 2010)

Sehe ich auch so, ein größeres Bike als Standard zu brutzeln ist nicht so problematisch, wie einen Rahmen quasi zu schrumpfen.


----------



## stuk (29. Juli 2010)

hallo ferkelmann,
hätten da eine idee ???
das neue nonius in xs mit stärkerem (AM oder AC) Unterrohr für 150er Gabeln als "kleine-lady-AM" bike" Dürfte nicht viel teurer als Serie werden und bei der Größe und das damit verbundene Gewicht der Fahrerin gut laufen....
mfg


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Juli 2010)

Ok, hab schon paar PN´s zu dem Thema, also rundum mal ein Danke!!
Das aktuelle Kona haben wir Ende letzten Jahres mit Gebrauchtteilen aufgebaut und pimpen es gerade, so bis es unserem Wunsch entspricht. Da ist kurzfristig kein neues Bike drin und wenn uns was über den Weg läuft, dann möglichst gebraucht..
Vielleicht ja wirklich was aus Bistensee!? Obwohl mit das -N- lieber wäre


----------



## sluette (30. Juli 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> J...allerdings aufgrund der geschrumpften Geo mit weniger FW...



schau dir mal den dämpfer von dem FB nonius an, der schaut auch nicht aus wie der normal verbaute. eine bekannte hatte mal ein helius cc (müsste so `04er gewesen sein) in xs, da war die letzte bohrung im umlenkhebel, also die für den größten federweg, "verplomt" weils nicht gepasst hat. 
denke das nonius wird mit knapp 100mm unterwegs sein, die gabel scheint auch nicht länger zu sein.


----------



## Ge!st (30. Juli 2010)

Ein Update meiner beiden Nicolai Bikes, für diese Jahre werde ich wohl nichts mehr verändern.



 



Rahmen: Nicolai Nonius CC *rot/schwarz*
Dämpfer: DT Swiss XR Carbon
Steuersatz: Hope *schwarz*
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U-Turn mit PopLoc
Vorbau: Syntace VRO T-Stem MTB *medium*
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon 
Griffe: Syntace Screw-On Gripz Moto
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon + ´Little Joe´ Sattelrohrdichtung
Sattelklemme: Salsa Flip Lock *schwarz*
Tretlager: Reset HollowLite *schwarz*
Kurbel: Shimano XTR FC-M970 (3-fach, Abstufung 44-32-24, 175 mm Kurbelarmlänge)
Pedale: NC-17 S-Pro + Pedalhaken
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Shadow Carbon 
Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M970 (9-fach, Abstufung 11-34)
Kette: SRAM PC-991 HollowPin
Kettenstrebenschutz: XLC Neopren Carbonlook
Schalthebel: SRAM Rocket Trigger   
Bremsen: Hope Tech X2 - FR und HR 183 mm Floating-Discs
Laufräder FR/HR: Hope Pro 2 Nabe + Mavic XM 819 UST Felge + Sapim Race Speichen 
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 2,25 UST + Pannen-Reparaturflüssigkeit
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT *blau*
Flaschenhalter: Specialized Zee Cage 
Tachometer: Sigma BC 1600




 



Rahmen: Nicolai Nucleon TFR *schwarz elox* - 14-Gang G-Boxx 1 Getriebe
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 4.0
Steuersatz: Acros AH-07
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik DH SoloAir *weiß*
Vorbau: Syntace VRO DH T-Stem
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite 7075 9°
Griffe: ODI Yeti Lock-On
Lankerabschlusskappen: ODI
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock KS I900 + ´Little Joe´ Sattelrohrdichtung
Sattelklemme: Hope *schwarz* 
Pedale: NC-17 MG II Ti *weiß*
Schaltzughüllen: Jagwire *Stahlflexoptik*
Bremsen: Hope Tech V2 - VR 203 mm und HR 183 mm Floating-Discs
Laufrad VR: Hope Pro II Nabe *schwarz* + DT Swiss EX 500 Felge *schwarz*
Laufrad HR: Nicolai COR-Hub *schwarz* + DT Swiss EX 5.1 Felge *schwarz*
Reifen VR: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,40 Evo *front*   
Reifen HR: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,40 Evo *rear*
Sattel: Selle Italia Filante *weiß*


----------



## softbiker (30. Juli 2010)

Ich frage mich immer wie ihr die Bikes so schön clean bekommt.
Ich schaffe das irgendwie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (30. Juli 2010)

Wenn du mit clean sauber meist, da gibt es nur eines und zwar putzen  

Du hättest mein Nonius CC mal vor 2 Tagen sehn sollen... die reinste Dreckschleuder, hat mich einige Stunden gekostet das Bike wieder richtig sauber zu bekommen.


----------



## softbiker (30. Juli 2010)

nein ich meine nicht sauber. Sondern einfach und schnörkellos und schön verlegte Leitungen. Einfach ein Gespür für styling. Das fehlt mir gänzlich


----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Juli 2010)

Ge!st das TFR ist richtig Geil geworden  Glückwunsch 
Viel Spass damit


----------



## zuspät (30. Juli 2010)

ich find ja mal ne zu lange leitung oder ne unkonventionelle zugführung hat auch was
ansonsten gilt: die leitungen auch in die vorgesehenen gegenhalter befestigen


----------



## Ge!st (30. Juli 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Ge!st das TFR ist richtig Geil geworden  Glückwunsch
> Viel Spass damit


Danke, freut mich das es dir gefällt  

Das TFR ist ein richtiges Spaßbike, fährt sich toll, hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich das TFR auch bergauf so gut fährt. Wenn es runtergeht, ist das Bike aber erst so richtig in seinem Element, liegt einfach klasse auf der "Straße" und in den Kurven  



> Viel Spass damit


Den habe ich


----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Juli 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Den habe ich




Den hatte ich auch !
Ich vermiss es schon


----------



## Ge!st (30. Juli 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Den hatte ich auch !
> Ich vermiss es schon


Bei mir hat dein ehemaliger Rahmen ein gutes Zuhause gefunden und du wirst dich ja mit einem neuen Bike trösten...


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Juli 2010)

Hier mein Nonius....

Macht nach 2 Jahren noch immer viel Spaß und mit der Reba läuft es noch besser...


----------



## Luke-VTT (31. Juli 2010)

Sehr schönes Nonius!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (31. Juli 2010)

Jo schönes Nonius CC  der Rahmen ist schlicht, sieht toll aus und und ist vielseitig 

Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Reba? Die Gabel ist interessant, leider hat sie kein U-Turn, das ist der Hauptgrund warum ich immer noch die Pike fahre.


----------



## BOSTAD (31. Juli 2010)

2nd Worst case scenario ist eingetreten, nein kein Rahmenbruch. 

Aber mein neuer Rahmen ist beim Händler eingetroffen  und der hat erst am Mittwoch Zeit es zusammen zu bauen und einzuspeichen 
Ich wünscht ich wäre ein geduldiger Mensch oder ich hätte das nötige Werkzeug...

Das ist als würde man einem Kind die neue obermegageile Batmanactionfigur mit 1000 Knöpfen vor die Nase halten aber das Kind darf sie nicht anfassen


----------



## Ge!st (31. Juli 2010)

Da sitzt du ja quasi wie auf glühenden Kohlen.

Selbst aufbauen ist einfach Spaß pur, wenn Teil für Teil das Bike Gestalt annimmt, bis es schlussendlich dann fertig ist (wenn man will und wenn man alle Teile hat, geht der Aufbau schnell).


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Juli 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Jo schönes Nonius CC  der Rahmen ist schlicht, sieht toll aus und und ist vielseitig
> 
> Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Reba? Die Gabel ist interessant, leider hat sie kein U-Turn, das ist der Hauptgrund warum ich immer noch die Pike fahre.



Finde die Reba super! 120mm und Steckachse 20mm ist für mich Perfekt.
Wohne im Norden des Landes und dafür reicht es. 
Die Pike wuerde ich fahren, wenn ich Berge hätte....


----------



## Ge!st (31. Juli 2010)

@MarcoFibr
btw. was für ein Teil hat du da oben am Lenker? GPS? Wenn ja welches?


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Juli 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @MarcoFibr
> btw. was für ein Teil hat du da oben am Lenker? GPS? Wenn ja welches?



Moin !

Ist ein Garmin Dakota 20 Navi ! Die beste Anschaffung nach dem Nicolai !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (31. Juli 2010)

Ich habe bisher immer Karten genutzt, aber es wird einfach Zeit auch beim Biken den technischen Horizont in Richtung GPS zu erweitern.


----------



## trek 6500 (1. August 2010)

...gps streb´ich auch an , nachdem ich mich in der pfalz und im spessart schon heftigst verfahren hab ´.....


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. August 2010)

Kauft euch das Dakota 20 und die OSM Karten ! 
Perfekt und es macht es Spaß...


----------



## Richi_HH (1. August 2010)

mein Yeti AS-X mit kleinem Update:

FoxTalas RC2 1.5
Chris King Headset 1.5
Race Face Atlas Kurbeln
Thomson Elite X4 Stem 1.5







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## acid-driver (1. August 2010)

yeti?

was sollen wir denn damit?


----------



## Richi_HH (1. August 2010)

Oh, bin ich wohl falsch hier ! lol


----------



## oldrizzo (2. August 2010)

aber wo du schon mal da bist: sattel tauschen!


----------



## Ge!st (2. August 2010)

@Richi_HH

Das ist zwar der Nicolai Forenbereich, aber nichtsdestotrotz, mir gefällt dein Yeti AS-X wirklich gut 

Beim Sattel allerdings muss ich oldrizzo recht geben, der passt optisch nicht wirklich zum Bike.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. August 2010)

Das macht bestimmt die Perspektive... kann mir den eigentlich recht gut an nem ASX vorstellen, vorallem, da die Farben ja passen :/ naja egal

(das war schon der 2. der hier ein fremdbike gepostet hat in letzter zeit oder?^^)


----------



## Team Nicolai (3. August 2010)

so nun mal ein paar bilder vom johannes,



















gruß

der thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (3. August 2010)

WOW echt geile Bikes hast du da


----------



## Oettinger (3. August 2010)

schöne Räder 
was für n Baujahr is denn das Helius?


----------



## Team Nicolai (3. August 2010)

Oettinger schrieb:


> schöne Räder
> was für n Baujahr is denn das Helius?



Helius DH Modell 2001


----------



## trek 6500 (3. August 2010)

geil !


----------



## brokenarmsdude (3. August 2010)

Und ich dachte schon ihr hättet ein eigenes db bikebauer logo im Gusset


----------



## OldSchool (3. August 2010)

Ist das noch eine alte Syncrosstütze?

Top Rad!


----------



## Team Nicolai (3. August 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ist das noch eine alte Syncrosstütze?
> 
> Top Rad!



Jop...old school Bike....old school Stütze......


----------



## Richi_HH (4. August 2010)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Das macht bestimmt die Perspektive... kann mir den eigentlich recht gut an nem ASX vorstellen, vorallem, da die Farben ja passen :/ naja egal
> 
> (das war schon der 2. der hier ein fremdbike gepostet hat in letzter zeit oder?^^)



sorry ...brokenarmsdude. Das war ein Versehen, aber wenigstens war ja noch einer so dämlich hier ein »Fremdbike« zu posten! lol
Ich hab auch das Foto gelöscht, damit das hier nicht für Verwirrung sorgt...
Und ja, ist glaube ich die Perspektive, denn soo riesig ist der Sattel nicht 

@Ge!st: Vielen Dank für die Blumen


----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


>



die Pulverung kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaW:) (4. August 2010)

Hoffe es gefällt, mir scho


----------



## Luke-VTT (4. August 2010)

Geiles Rad! Cockpit sieht für meinen Geschmack zu hoch, Sattel zu niedrig aus. Peanuts also. Gefällt sehr ...


----------



## Kuwahades (5. August 2010)

Kettenblatt und Autofelge, so wie sie hinten durchscheint, passen irgendwie voll gut


----------



## "Sebastian" (5. August 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so nun mal ein paar bilder vom johannes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder, nur die Kettenführung geht ma garnet!!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. August 2010)

würd schon besser aussehn wenn das Abgeschnittene oben mit der Führung bündig wär!da find ich die Kurbel schlimmer.....

sonst geil...ich könnt mir immer wieder mit schwung in den A**** treten das ich mein DH Rahmen verkauft hab...


----------



## BOSTAD (6. August 2010)

Gestern ist es geboren worden!






Und heute in unter meinem Hintern in W´Berg zu begaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (6. August 2010)

schön
noch weissen lenker und weissen oder schwarzen aufkleber (pink finde ich mal gar nicht schön) dann finde ich es perfekt.
viel spaß damit und vernachlässige das AM nicht!!!!
mfg


----------



## Ge!st (6. August 2010)

Das grün hat was, aber der rosa Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr geht ja mal gar nicht...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. August 2010)

BOSTAD
SAU gut ! 
mach nicht zu viel weiss drann. (das reicht) 

u. mach doch bitte ein paar schönere bilder (draussen) u. die kleinen NICOLAI schriftzüge wie es sich für ein ION gehört.


----------



## c_w (6. August 2010)

Das rosa passt perfekt zum gruen... ist halt nur nicht jedermanns Sache!
Ich finde dann eher den restlichen Aufbau zuuuuu unruhig, aber chic isses


----------



## BOSTAD (6. August 2010)

Hey Freunde,

danke für die Blumen, das Bike ist klasse. Heute die ersten Drops in meinem Leben gesprungen und dann die kleine Box in Winterberg. Das Bike hat mich eben krass gepusht. 

Der Aufbau ist für mich so perfekt wie es jetzt ist. Lenker bleibt definitiv. Zuviel weiss ist eben nicht so mein Ding. So kann ich immer am Lenker checken, ob die Frisur noch sitzt. Zugegeben auf den Bildern sehen die Farben etwas anders aus. Das Rosa ist eher ein Pink und passt meiner Meinung nach perfekt als Farbklatsch. Ich habe nämlich schon ein graues Bike. 

Ride on!!

Edit sagt: Mehr Bilder kommen demnächst. Erstmal fahren 

@ Khujand die muss ich dann doch extra bestellen?


----------



## MaW:) (6. August 2010)

Hey BOSTAD,

da hast ja doch noch dein Bike vor dem Wochenende fertig bekommen.
Krasse Farbwahl


----------



## BOSTAD (6. August 2010)

Ja, war knapp.. danke dir nochmal für die Infos.. Buchsen haben dann doch gepasst


----------



## Fully-Max (6. August 2010)

Habs zwar schon im Helius-Thread gepostet aber ich denke, dass es hier doch auch passen sollte.

Helius FR 2003 Neuaufbau (2010)

- 32er Fox Talas 140mm
- Fox Vanilla RC Daempfer
- Komplett SRAM X0 (ausser X9 Schaltwerk)
- Veltec V-Two LRS
- Fitzik Gobi XM
- Kindshock i900
- Formula K24 Oro Carbon 203/180mm
- SLX Kurbel











Bilder entstanden nach der ersten Ausfahrt. Bremsleitungen habe ich
 noch nicht gekuerzt, warte noch auf Teile.

Gruss Max


----------



## frankweber (6. August 2010)

Ich find es sehr eigenständig und die Hauptsache ist sowieso dass das Teil ordentlich abgeht, Aufkleber kann jeder ändern und Spraydosen auswringen.

Coole Karre und damit verifizier ich Dich noch auf der Megavalanche.........lol.


Mir gefällt es gut ( Mach die Kurbelarme noch pink )

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ge!st (6. August 2010)

Fully-Max, da braucht es nicht viele Worte, ist einfach ein GEILS Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. August 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Gestern ist es geboren worden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war zwar kein GebruzZhelfer 

geil


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. August 2010)

@BOSTAD: sehr geile Kiste 

Und vorallem der Dämpfer  
Ich Teste meinen gerade mit fast 50% Sag


----------



## BOSTAD (7. August 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es gut ( Mach die Kurbelarme noch pink )
> 
> Gruß Frank



Gute Idee!!


----------



## frankweber (7. August 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Gute Idee!!


 

Probier es mal mit Isolierband ist dann schnell removable, wenn es nicht gefällt


----------



## WODAN (7. August 2010)

Und noch ein ION aus Hessen, momentan im FR Outfit mit 16,67kg, reicht für die DH Strecke in Winterberg


----------



## flyingscot (7. August 2010)

.


----------



## oldrizzo (7. August 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Und noch ein ION aus Hessen, momentan im FR Outfit mit 16,67kg, reicht für die DH Strecke in Winterberg



und wieder mal sehr schön!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (7. August 2010)

sabber... abgesehen von der boxxer würd ichs auch haben wollen 

(hab heute live aus 2m entfernung eine '10er Boxxer Team in 2 brechen sehen... war nicht so toll für meinen kumpel :/ )


----------



## McGeifer (8. August 2010)

falsch  hier .. sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (8. August 2010)

Alter, was für eine Waffe.

Nicolaithread.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (8. August 2010)

das war jetzt nummer 3 in kurzer zeit^^


----------



## oldrizzo (8. August 2010)

...aber die werkstattkommode ist ein bringer!


----------



## acid-driver (8. August 2010)

ich frag mich ja immer, wie sowas zustande kommt...

suchmaschine -> galerie -> einfach mal posten 

wenn das erste liteville kommt, fliegt das aber bitte raus, ja?


----------



## waschi82 (8. August 2010)

;-) sind doch ferien....


----------



## Helius-FR (8. August 2010)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Neu sind:
> 
> ...



Solange der Rahmen nich neu wird hat das hier nix zu suchen. 

Hier NUR Nicolai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. August 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wenn das erste liteville kommt, fliegt das aber bitte raus, ja?



soll ich mal eines posten???

;-)


----------



## Helius-FR (8. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> soll ich mal eines posten???
> 
> ;-)



Och ne... Lass mal stecken...


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2010)

@ Cyborg G2000 geh bitte wo anderst. 
@ BOSTAD hab noch welche hier.
@WODAN suuper bike


----------



## de´ AK77 (8. August 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Und noch ein ION aus Hessen, momentan im FR Outfit mit 16,67kg, reicht für die DH Strecke in Winterberg



100/100 Punkten


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. August 2010)

grünes und schwarzes ion sind top


----------



## no_budgeT (9. August 2010)

Sehr geiles ION, das Gewicht ist mir schleierhaft....irgendwas mach ich falsch...


----------



## 2xA_ron (10. August 2010)

Mein Ac endlich fertig, leider falsche Schläuche :-D 
12,4kg fahrfertig. Bin leider noch nich richtig gefahren, muss noch die Bremse vorne entlüften...Kit kommt erst am Donnerstag:-(








(datum des fotos stimmt natürlich nich)


----------



## nollak (10. August 2010)

Schick, die Farbkombi gefaellt mir. Bin ja doch nicht so alleine mit dem Minzgruen


----------



## BOSTAD (10. August 2010)

Ich finds cool.


----------



## Ge!st (10. August 2010)

Die Rahmenfarbe trifft sicher nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber das Bike macht was her 

Sehe ich da etwa einen Sattel von Brooks, eine Swallow oder gar Swallow Limited?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2xA_ron (10. August 2010)

swallow ti.......für den limited war dann das budget zu knapp^^


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (10. August 2010)

sieht echt gut aus  abgesehn vom Lenker!da hätt sich der schwarz/weiße oder der rot/weiße meiner Meinung nach eher angeboten!trotzdem wie gesagt echt schönes Radel!viel Spaß damit!


----------



## WODAN (11. August 2010)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Sehr geiles ION, das Gewicht ist mir schleierhaft....irgendwas mach ich falsch...



Poste mal Deine Teileliste, dann sag ich Dir wo das Problem liegt


----------



## Oettinger (11. August 2010)

@2XA_ron
viel Spaß mit dem Brooks! wenn er mal eingefahren is, dann gibt's nix besseres 

Achja, schönes AC! vielleicht bisschen zuviel Weiß für meinen Geschmack ;-)


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. August 2010)

from Bikebauer with Love 







Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## abbath (16. August 2010)

...und was wiegt so ein Nucleon AM?


----------



## no_budgeT (16. August 2010)

Nucleon AM ist sooo HAMMER...was kostet der Rahmen so?
Habe noch keinen Preis gefunden.


----------



## Ge!st (16. August 2010)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Nucleon AM ist sooo HAMMER...was kostet der Rahmen so?
> Habe noch keinen Preis gefunden.


Der Preis wird sicher im Bereich des Nucleon TFR liegen!

/edit: Nicolai hat einen neue Internetauftritt und das Nucleon AM ist nun ganz unten gelistet, Preis ist der gleiche wie beim TFR.


----------



## Hatschipuh (16. August 2010)

laut (neuer!!!) nicolai Homepage 4799 ohne dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (16. August 2010)

Feines Gerät


----------



## mother lode (16. August 2010)

Erst 4 Wochen alt, durfte aber schon ganz viel bergab fahren...


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. August 2010)

Geil  ein FR


----------



## Bettina (16. August 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> ...und was wiegt so ein Nucleon AM?



ja, was wiegt es?
Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf ein passendens Gewicht, es muss tragbar werden (für mich).


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. August 2010)

Bettina schrieb:


> ja, was wiegt es?
> Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf ein passendens Gewicht, es muss tragbar werden (für mich).




also das hier gezeigte hat 18 kg meins wiegt 17,2


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2010)

boah

nee, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (16. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> boah
> 
> nee, oder?



boah doch ej  wo ist das problem ??


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2010)

nickes problema!

aber 18 Keiler sind das Gewicht eines aktuellen Downhillers...

mir macht das ja wenig aus, ich wiege selbst 0,1t

aber 18 Kilo für ein Enduro???
wäre mir 3 Kilo zu schwer...

;-)


----------



## thefaked (17. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> nickes problema!
> 
> aber 18 Keiler sind das Gewicht eines aktuellen Downhillers...
> 
> ...



Gewicht wird generell überbewertet. 
Mein aktuelles Hardtail wiegt geschätzt 12-13 Kg, ist mir dank dem Spaß bergab aber völlig egal.


----------



## sluette (17. August 2010)

das FR schaut 1a aus, ich liebe die farbkombi ! was für ein dämpfer ist da montiert ?


----------



## Ge!st (17. August 2010)

.


----------



## mother lode (17. August 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> was für ein dämpfer ist da montiert ?



Hi,

das ist ein Marzocchi Roco TST R. Eigentlich ist der Ausgleichsbehälter rot eloxiert, aber ich hab ihn passend zur Feder anthrazit umlackiert. Gestern abend hab ich nach der i950 noch die Verstellknöpfe der Lyrik enteloxiert und poliert, so daß jetzt grün der einzige Eloxalton am Rad ist.

Gruß


----------



## abbath (17. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> nickes problema!
> 
> aber 18 Keiler sind das Gewicht eines aktuellen Downhillers...
> 
> ...



Das Nucleon fühlt sich aber handlicher an, als es das Gewicht vermuten lässt. Zumindest das TFR. Dürfte auch für das AM gelten. Alles eine Frage des Schwerpunktes...

Leichter wäre natürlich trotzdem schön


----------



## stuk (17. August 2010)

ja bergab und auf einen leicht abfallenden trail vielleicht.
doch bergauf muss man eben ca. 17,50 kilo tretten und da ist der tiefe schwerpunkt leider egal


----------



## WODAN (17. August 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> boah doch ej  wo ist das problem ??



Ach Thomas, die Welt ist voller Weicheier 

Vor meinem TFR habe ich ein Helius FR mit Rohloff und 17,4kg Kampfgewicht über die Alpen getreten 
Alles eine Frage der Einstellung


----------



## Ge!st (17. August 2010)

Ist das Nucleon AM / TFR zu schwer, bist du zu schwach 

Leichter ist zwar generell zu begrüßen, aber trotz des recht hohen Gewichts komme ich mit dem TFR auch gut den Berg hoch, selbst kilometerlange Anstiege mit durchaus kräftigen Steigungen (am Sonntag bin ich z.B. einen Anstieg über 6,8 km mit zum Teil ordentlicher Steigung ohne Schwierigkeiten hochgeradelt). Ich finde das Bike fährt sich einfach gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (17. August 2010)

Also wenn wir ueber das Gesamtgewicht des Rads reden, dann muesste ich meiner Meinung nach eh erstmal selber 3 oder 4 kg abnehmen, das waere sicherlich sinnvoller als am Rad abzuspecken ;-)
Wenn wir ueber die Agilitaet des Rads sprechen, dann machen die Nucleons bestimmt ne ganze Menge ueber den niedrigen Schwerpunkt wett.

Also: Wenn das nicht so teuer waere, muesst ich mir wohl eins bestellen und dann anfangen zu hungern...


----------



## abbath (17. August 2010)

*Idee*: Wenn Du jetzt anfängst zu hungern und das Geld statt in die Würstchenbude ins Sparschwein steckst, dann kannste Dir das Nucleon doch früher leisten.


----------



## michael620 (17. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> nickes problema!
> 
> aber 18 Keiler sind das Gewicht eines aktuellen Downhillers...
> 
> ...



noch ein schwergewicht!


----------



## frankweber (17. August 2010)

wieso schwergewicht mit cc Reifen ???????


----------



## softbiker (17. August 2010)

cc-reifen????
der nobby in 2,4 ist nun wahrlich kein CC-Reifen.
Ich werde ihn auch versuchen.


----------



## stuk (17. August 2010)

hallo softbiker
wenn es steinig und scharfkantig wird ist der NN vor 2010 sehr schnell durch und verliert sehr gerne stollen. Dann lieber den FA evo. Wie sich der NN 2010 macht kann ich nicht sagen. aber die 2009er nobbys  waren nach einer Woche Steintrails am Gardasee durch.
zur Verteidigung muss ich jedoch zugeben das sie bei meiner Freundin (leichter als ich und vorsichtigere Fahrweise) auf den gleichen Wegen gehalten haben.
mfg


----------



## acid-driver (17. August 2010)

der nobby hat meiner meinung nach nix an einem FR verloren 

taugt halt nicht zu viel mehr als zur eisdiele zu rollern 

aber jedem das seine


----------



## softbiker (18. August 2010)

was is denn nu der weisheit letzter schluss?
Ich will was was gut rollt auch auf Asphalt.
Meine Intense müssen da wieder runter weil das ist wie mit Handbremse.


----------



## acid-driver (18. August 2010)

ich fahr mit meiner rubberqueen ca 5km bis zum waldanfang. ist alles gewöhnungssage. der neue mountainkingII sieht aber ganz gut aus. wenn er jetzt noch so breit ist wie die queen wirds der für die nächste saison 
aber reifen sind so wie sättel. jeder mag was anderes 

maxxis ardent/advantage ist aber auch ne schöne kombi, die auf der straße noch relativ flott rollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (18. August 2010)

wie gesagt fat albert evo


----------



## dreamdeep (18. August 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> was is denn nu der weisheit letzter schluss?
> Ich will was was gut rollt auch auf Asphalt.
> Meine Intense müssen da wieder runter weil das ist wie mit Handbremse.



Ich habe mir gestern den Ardent in 2.6 aufgezogen. Rollwiderstand ist spitze, Seitenhalt und Selbstreinigung bei nassen Bedingungen auch. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt bin ich erstmal sehr zufrieden, ist für mich noch mal ein deutlicher Fortschritt zum Minion R.


----------



## guru39 (18. August 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern den Ardent in 2.6 aufgezogen. Rollwiderstand ist spitze....



Bedeutet das jetzt das der Reifen besonderst schwer rollt


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. August 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern den Ardent in 2.6 aufgezogen. Rollwiderstand ist spitze, Seitenhalt und Selbstreinigung bei nassen Bedingungen auch. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt bin ich erstmal sehr zufrieden, ist für mich noch mal ein deutlicher Fortschritt zum Minion R.




Das Ding hat doch deiner Meinung nach nicht mehr Seitenhalt wie ein Minion oder ?


----------



## WODAN (18. August 2010)

"Zeig was Du hast" und nicht "ich fahre einen tollen Reifen" -Thread! 

Bitte beim Thema bleiben


----------



## dreamdeep (18. August 2010)

Hab die Anwort nun in den Helius Thread verlagert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7473221#post7473221


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (20. August 2010)

Zurück zum Thema: EVO inkl. Schlamm aus Todtnau von gestern  

@Thomas: EVO, Baby


----------



## Ge!st (20. August 2010)

Geiles Gerät


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. August 2010)

fettes ding!!


----------



## User85319 (20. August 2010)

So Leute 
Nach der heutigen Ausfahrt muss ich mal wieder loswerden, wie unglaublich geil das AM doch ist!!!!!!!111

Vortrieb und Beschleunigung wie ein All Mountain (mit blockierten  Federelementen ne Rakete), und dabei bergab doch so unglaublich....
ich bin verliebt in mein Bike 

Hier mal die neuen Änderungen:
Specialites TA 36z
e.13 Turbocharger
X.0 mittel
Dura Ace Kette


----------



## mother lode (20. August 2010)

Ich muß zustimmen - die Geometrie des AM ist super...  
Klettern tun die Dinger allgemein überraschend gut. Meine Eindrücke waren ähnlich positiv. 
Gefällt mir gut - was für ein Modell ist die Gabel genau?


----------



## User85319 (20. August 2010)

Is ne 2011er 36 Talas 160 RLC, funktioniert Sahne das Teil (verglichen mit der 2009er)...


----------



## dreamdeep (20. August 2010)

Kann Dir nur zustimmen, sowohl was das AM angeht, wie auch die 2011er Talas


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. August 2010)

geil geil geil,sieht aus wie der kleine bruder von meinem!
wirklich extreeeeem gut!


----------



## Ge!st (20. August 2010)

Pass gut auf den Carbon-Kettenspanner deiner X.0 auf, das Teil hält nicht viel aus und zerlegt es leider ganz schnell, da reicht schon ein dünnes Ästchen das in die Kette kommt aus, wie ich leider selbst mal erleben musste.


----------



## acid-driver (20. August 2010)

geist, ist das getunt?

meine beiden x.0s haben keine carbonplatte auf der rückseite. 
zudem sind die alten leider etwas bruchanfälliger als die neuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (20. August 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema: EVO inkl. Schlamm aus Todtnau von gestern
> 
> @Thomas: EVO, Baby
> 
> ...


----------



## Ge!st (20. August 2010)

Das ist bzw. war eine original Medium-Cage-Version und da ein neuer Spanner fast so viel gekostet hätte wie das ganze Schaltwerk, habe ich dann ein X.9 montiert. Das X.9 das schon so einiges weggesteckt ohne Schaden, bis auf ein Paar Kratzer.

Interessant ist, das mein Shimano Schaltwerk mit Carbon-Spanner bisher auch schon einiges überstanden hat, auf jeden deutlich mehr als mein damaliger X.0 Carbon-Spanner.


----------



## User85319 (20. August 2010)

Hatte mit meinem x.0 short nie Probleme, trotz ein paar impacts


----------



## acid-driver (20. August 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das ist bzw. war eine original Medium-Cage-Version und da ein neuer Spanner fast so viel gekostet hätte wie das ganze Schaltwerk, habe ich dann ein X.9 montiert. Das X.9 das schon so einiges weggesteckt ohne Schaden, bis auf ein Paar Kratzer.
> 
> Interessant ist, das mein Shimano Schaltwerk mit Carbon-Spanner bisher auch schon einiges überstanden hat, auf jeden deutlich mehr als mein damaliger X.0 Carbon-Spanner.




mir ist mal vom anderen rad ein teil vom rahmen abgebrochen, durch so einen blödes ästchen 


wie gesagt, die alten sind gerne mal gebrochen. die aktuellen x.0s sind anders aufgebaut.


----------



## Ge!st (21. August 2010)

Was ich da damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist, das ich ein Schaltwerk mit Carbon-Kettenspanner an einem Bike für´s gröbere Gelände für weniger gut geeignet halte (man fährt mit so einem Bike ja auch verblockte enge Rinnen, bewachsene enge Pfade usw. und da kann schnell was in den Spanner kommen...).

Ein Schaltwerk ist ehe schon ein Schwachpunkt, was an exponierte Stelle bei härtere Action, eben relativ schnell was abbekommen kann. Das habe ich bei meinem Proceed Freerider leider erfahren müssen und ich werde an ein solches Bike wegen ein Paar Gramm, der Optik oder Status keine  "Experimente" mehr machen.


----------



## mother lode (21. August 2010)

XTR ist stabiler als man vielleicht denkt. Das steckt mehrfach Berührungen mit Steinen an verblockten Stellen etc. weg und schaltet bis heute einwandfrei. Soweit zumindest mein Erfahrung. 
Hab garnicht mitbekommen, daß sich an den SRAM Schaltwerken in den letzten Jahren etwas geändert hat  bin aber auch immer Shimano gefahren.


----------



## CaptainSlow (22. August 2010)

here are some pics of my Helius AM (and my brothers one), the titan anodised is mine.


----------



## Xiper (23. August 2010)

awesome !, don't like bashguard and seatpost. Does the orange one has the same setup? what's the weight of the whole bike and the new fox?


----------



## CaptainSlow (23. August 2010)

I don't like the seatpost too, but it's only till the new RockShox Reverb has arrived. Bashguard is light, that's the only reason, and I think it's not too bad. Orange is almost same setup, only shifters, saddle and wheels are different (handmade with Tune hubs, CX-ray spokes and Flow rims). I don't know the total weight (would like to know) and the Fox is about 2.15 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (23. August 2010)

Those certainly do ride nicely. The AM is a great bike. Gotta say that I like the orange/blue one more (by the looks). Titan elox sure is a great base tone, but the mix of colors is a bit too wild for my taste. Have fun!


----------



## 525Rainer (23. August 2010)

both bikes are ****ing awesome!


----------



## Komatsu (23. August 2010)

Hier noch einmal neu, haben sich irgendwie gelöscht die Pictures....


----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. August 2010)

Komatsu schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal neu, haben sich irgendwie gelöscht die Pictures....



Pornografie ist im Forum verboten, deswegen gelöscht 

Nice Bikes up there, where R u from?


----------



## nollak (24. August 2010)

@Komatsu

kanns sein das du dich mit dem Bike letztens in Willingen aufm Downhill gelegt hast. So Kopfueber bei dem kleinen Double? Das kommt mir irgendwie so bekannt vor das ding.


----------



## HypnoKröte (26. August 2010)

Ist die 180 er Gabel nun Offiziel freigegeben für s AM ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (26. August 2010)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Denke nur für das AM mit AFR Unterrohr oder?


----------



## acid-driver (26. August 2010)

kommt nur auf die einbaulänge an. 

ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die neue 36er fox mit 180mm die gleiche einbaulänge hat, wie die mit 160mm. wenn man sich mal das casting anguckt, kann das auch hinkommen.


----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2010)

Von sicklines.com:

"2011 FOX 36 Axle To Crown Measurements:

    * 180mm FOX36 has a 565mm axle to crown
    * 160mm FOX36 has a 545mm axle to crown"


----------



## acid-driver (26. August 2010)

dann stimmts wohl nicht, was ich gelesen habe


----------



## softbiker (27. August 2010)

Ja es besteht aber die Möglichkeit die 180er auch auf 170 zu traveln.


----------



## Mugnog (28. August 2010)

Sorry, kurz offtopic...Aber für manch einen Hardcore-Nicolaijünger hier ein Muss!!!


----------



## frankweber (28. August 2010)

Mugnog schrieb:


> Sorry, kurz offtopic...Aber für manch einen Hardcore-Nicolaijünger hier ein Muss!!!
> Anhang anzeigen 194030


 

Blood, sweath and tears  sind bikers wahl


----------



## Mugnog (28. August 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Blood, sweath and tears  sind bikers wahl


----------



## yetirider (31. August 2010)

ich zeig mal was ich habe,

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/728436


----------



## softbiker (31. August 2010)

Bist du sicher dass du hier richtig bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2010)

schon wieder n yeti


----------



## Brainspiller (31. August 2010)

Ich hab auch n yeti


----------



## frankweber (31. August 2010)

endlich mal ein geiler Yeti


----------



## dreamdeep (31. August 2010)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Ich hab auch n yeti


Und was für ein schönes, für mich einer der schönsten AM aufbauten überhaupt


----------



## Brainspiller (31. August 2010)

Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. 
Könnte nur noch eine etwas längere Gabel rein. 
So 170 oder 180mm etwa, dann wäre es wirklich für alles gerüstet was ich damit so machen will.


----------



## psc1 (31. August 2010)

yeti-jäger


----------



## dreamdeep (31. August 2010)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> So 170 oder 180mm etwa, dann wäre es wirklich für alles gerüstet was ich damit so machen will.


Dann mach es, das AM fährt sich echt perfekt mit 180mm, hab es keinen Tag bereut


----------



## zuspät (1. September 2010)

abo


----------



## Carnologe (2. September 2010)

Nebenprodukt des gestrigen Shootings...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2010)

^^klasse bike/bild


----------



## Kuwahades (2. September 2010)

Ja sieht irgendwie nach Dropmonster aus


----------



## trek 6500 (3. September 2010)

...nur der pappbecher stört ...


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...nur der pappbecher stört ...



u. die kondome die dort liegen.


----------



## trek 6500 (3. September 2010)

ja, is doch so- geiles bike und müll drumherum - kommt einfach net gut .-


----------



## Testmaen (3. September 2010)

Ihr versteht das Thema des Bildes nur nicht. 

Das ist das Feuerwehr-Bike und räumt da in der *Hood* mal so richtig auf, so das wir Sofa-Biker uns da auch wieder blicken lassen können, ohne das uns einer das Rad abzieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (3. September 2010)

Genau. Das Pic versinnbildlicht den Kontrast zwischen dem Bestehenden und dem Vergänglichen.....

(Ihr seit aber auch sowas von Nixblicker  )


----------



## der-gute (3. September 2010)

hier, was für Hin-Blicker:


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. September 2010)

das is ja unglaublich hässlich!meine Augen müssen kotzen


----------



## trek 6500 (4. September 2010)

oh gott oh gott - bitte ein brechtütchen


----------



## der-gute (4. September 2010)

soll ich noch n 29er posten?


----------



## acid-driver (4. September 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (4. September 2010)

wenn du lust hast !! und wenn es dich erfreut, so´n ekelding zu zeigen .. ... ich erfreu `mich lieber an mienem neuen , heute angekommenen  baby


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. September 2010)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Ich hab auch n yeti



sehr gut!

aber 160mm sollten doch reichen, da kann man alles mit machen und ist eigentlich nie unterdimensioniert


----------



## Carnologe (4. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...nur der pappbecher stört ...





KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. die kondome die dort liegen.





trek 6500 schrieb:


> ja, is doch so- geiles bike und müll drumherum - kommt einfach net gut .-



Taschentuch-Version


----------



## kroiterfee (4. September 2010)

geiler scheiss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (4. September 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Taschentuch-Version



In dirty gefiels mir besser  Das Rad bleibt geil!


----------



## trek 6500 (5. September 2010)

müllbefreit - SUPER !!


----------



## stuk (5. September 2010)

zwischen diesen bildern liegen genau 12 monate und ein neuer rahmen und ne neue gabel....

mein ex cc






mein AM


----------



## sluette (6. September 2010)

und, unterschied spürbar  ??
wenn sich die gelegenheit bietet, schmeiss den monarch raus und mache einen dhx5 air rein. der monarch ist gut, ja aber dazwischen liegen nochmal welten.


----------



## stuk (6. September 2010)

seltsamerweise geht das AM sogar besser bergauf.

der monarch ist ein 216er e-tune und funktioniert prima. Die Schwächen des 200/57 sollen behoben sein und ich in sehr zufrieden. Aber Danke für den Tipp


----------



## sluette (6. September 2010)

ich habe den 200/57 dhx gegen den 216/63er getauscht, fahre allerdings mit dem alten hebel im dritten loch bei knapp 155mm federweg. der unterschied vom ansprechverhalten ist kaum merkbar, ich kann den 216er aber mit 2bar weniger druck fahren.

mich hat am CC immer das hohe oberrohr gestört, darum hab ich mir's nie gekauft. gerade habe ich ein völlig verheiztes 04er CC eines guten freundes von mir "saniert". ich habe sämtliche lager neu gemacht, der hinterbau läuft nun wieder 1a, spricht mit ausgebautem dämpfer so an wie der meines AMs. ich habe ihm auch einen dhx5 air verpasst, trotzdem ist der unterschied zwischen AM und CC extrem krass. ich kann deine aussage unterstreichen, das CC ist viel straffer und geht nicht so gut bergan wie das AM.


----------



## powermac (6. September 2010)

@sluette

Mit dem alten Hebel und 216er Dämpfer sollten im dritten Loch 171mm anstehen, fahr ich auch so und ist in den Techsheets ersichtlich. Beim neuen Hebel sind nur die Löcher eins nach unten versetzt damit alle 4 wieder fahrbar sind und man somit auch den kürzesten Federweg nutzen könnte.

Hab bei mir auch den DHX Air drinne allerdings als 3.0er und wahrscheinlich OEM hab das Problem das bei tiefen Kuhlen das Rad beim Ausfedern aufschaukelt, wahrscheinlich ist die Zugstufe in dem Bereich zu langsam läßt sich auch nicht ändern leider. Sonst allerdings funktioniert der DHX Air prima in dem Rahmen, werde halt noch auf den 5er wechseln.

Gruß

Power


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (6. September 2010)

powermac schrieb:


> @sluette
> 
> Mit dem alten Hebel und 216er Dämpfer sollten im dritten Loch 171mm anstehen, fahr ich auch so und ist in den Techsheets ersichtlich.



Falsch... 

Bei altem Hebel und 216er Dämpfer hast Du...


... im obersten Loch Kollission mit dem Sitzrohr
... im zweiten Loch von oben ~ 171 mm Federweg
... im dritten Loch von oben ~ 157 mm Federweg
... im vierten Loch von oben ~ 145 mm Federweg

Du hast allerdings Recht, powermac, wenn man die Löcher von unten nach oben abzählt (wie Du es wohl gemacht hast)...


----------



## sluette (7. September 2010)

ist ansichtssache aber ich zähle die Löcher auch von oben nach unten runter, also von max federweg nach min. dhx 5.0 air - sonst nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (7. September 2010)

Das hier sollte das Problem klären. Im Sinne von Klobobberle: www.nicolai.net/files/50-federweg-he-am-2010.pdf


----------



## acid-driver (7. September 2010)

kleine detailänderung


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. September 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> kleine detailänderung
> ]



Lässig
hab auch ein bisschen Aufklebertuning am Radel vom Frauchen betrieben


----------



## stuk (7. September 2010)

da habe ich auch noch (steht zum verkauf) was


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> kleine detailänderung



süüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (9. September 2010)

Gefällt... Selbst gemacht?


----------



## acid-driver (9. September 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Gefällt... Selbst gemacht?



ich habe die aufkleber selber aufgeklebt, ja 

die kleber selbst gabs von artur


----------



## airri.de (10. September 2010)

Mein Nicolai


----------



## trek 6500 (10. September 2010)

sehr schönes teil !!!


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (10. September 2010)

Mein Neues:


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. September 2010)

Schick


----------



## acid-driver (10. September 2010)

ist das der rocco? das rot passt ja mal richtig geil


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (10. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist das der rocco? das rot passt ja mal richtig geil



Jo, ist ein ROCO (mit einem C, Rocco ist ein "Schauspieler" ). Danke!


----------



## wildbiker (10. September 2010)

hm.. die graue Gabel will mir nicht so gefallen... Aber ansonsten 

ahja.. den Sattel kannste gleich zu mir schicken.. Such so nen Flite TT nämlich.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. September 2010)

airri.de schrieb:


> Mein Nicolai



fresh! wie macht sich der dämpfer? gewicht? trittau bei hh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garrett (10. September 2010)

hier mal meine hütte in yeti farben
[http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/738369]


----------



## airri.de (12. September 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> fresh! wie macht sich der dämpfer? gewicht? trittau bei hh?



Ich habe seit kurzem den Fox Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub verbaut (vorher 57mm Hub), seit dem ist das Fahrverhalten sehr gut. 
Ja, Trittau bei HH

www.freeri.de


----------



## 525Rainer (12. September 2010)

neue gabel, jetzt 150er revelation mit steckachse. endlich war der preis erträglich und der hinterbau bekommt eine passende frontfederung.


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

und wo is jetzt der genaue Unterschied zwischen deinem 301 und dem Helius?

ich bin wirklich interessiert!


----------



## Harvester (13. September 2010)

Grundsatzfrage? ^^


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2010)

wie sagte acid-driver so schön treffend...  ?
"ich würde gerne von dem asia-schrott wegkommen".


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. September 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> neue gabel, jetzt 150er revelation mit steckachse. endlich war der preis erträglich und der hinterbau bekommt eine passende frontfederung.



darf man fragen was du gezahlt hast? es sind 350 zu unterbieten 



der-gute schrieb:


> und wo is jetzt der genaue Unterschied zwischen deinem 301 und dem Helius?



ich denke das wird das gewicht sein,oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (13. September 2010)

@525Rainer: ist das der Syntace Bashguard? Gibt es denn schon irgendwo offiziell zu kaufen?

Ist der erste Bashguard der mir gefällt, dafür würde ich sogar mal gegen meine Grundsätze verstossen und was von Syntace montieren. KHUJAND wär dann auch endlich mal zufrieden und hätte nichts mehr zum stänkern


----------



## stuk (13. September 2010)

bleibe lieber bei deinen grundsätzen.
ist ehrlicher und schöner!!!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (13. September 2010)

hätte ich gerade kohle, würde ich mir son kohle-teil vom kuka.berlin basteln lassen. die dinger sind mal richtig geil


----------



## c_w (13. September 2010)

Doch, der würde stänkern, dass es Asia-Schrott ist ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (13. September 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Doch, der würde stänkern, dass es Asia-Schrott ist ;-)





Der von Kuka.berlin gefält mir optisch nicht. Das Synace Teil ist aber, soweit ich mittlerweile rausgefunden habe, natürlich noch nicht erhältlich und 89 ist ein stolzer Preis. Dann bleibt vorerst mal alles wie es ist. Sorry KHUJAND


----------



## softbiker (13. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der von Kuka.berlin gefält mir optisch nicht. Das Synace Teil ist aber, soweit ich mittlerweile rausgefunden habe, natürlich noch nicht erhältlich und 89 ist ein stolzer Preis. Dann bleibt vorerst mal alles wie es ist. Sorry KHUJAND



 89 Ecken für Plastikgedöns!

Ja Leute ihr seid doch wirklich nicht mehr zu retten.

Tut mir leid aber wer das für nen Bash hinlegt ist doch gestört.
Aber man sieht mal wieder diesen Liteville-Hanswurschten kann man alles andrehen. Wie formulierte es doch einst jemand zutreffend: Und wenn man Ihnen den Liter saure Milch für 20 Euro andrehen würde mit der Begründung es sei gewichtsoptimierend, die würden das auch saufen.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. September 2010)

Muss mich korrigieren, doch nur 84 und der Bash ist aus Alu CNC gefrässt. Bleibt aber trotzdem teuer:


----------



## 525Rainer (13. September 2010)

den bash hab ich seit dem bikefestival und ich glaub man kann ihn bald regulär bestellen. vergleich den bash mal mit dem preis eines canyon xtr bash.
ich finds zwar schade dass es ihn nicht für 32er blätter gibt aber ansonsten ziemlich gut. leicht und stabil.

@der gute: am besten ist immer noch selber probefahren und vergleichen. 

ich kann dir aber ein paar unterschiede sagen und klammer mal die emotionen aus: das 301 ist leichter, verbeult aber auch leichter. allerdings hat auch das helius auch beulen was auch kein wunder ist. ich wirfs oft weg. ob carbon mit schutzgummibeschichtungen eine lösung sind waage ich zu bezweifeln. ich glaub das wär innerlich längst zerbröselt und bestünde nur noch aus der gummischutzschicht.
das helius passt mir von der geometrie besser und ich kanns weicher fahren. beim 301 muss ich sehr hart fahren weil die anfangskurve so weich ist. viele sehn genau das aber als vorteil. beim helius kannst dagegen fast jeden dämpfer einbauen.
das 301 fühlt sich handlicher an (M rahmen) was scheinbar am gewicht liegt. allerdings kann ich nachweisslich höher mit dem helius springen , was wohl an der geometrie und vielleicht? dem hinterbau liegt. (S Rahmen) beide räder sind mit wenig druck wirklich gute abfahrtsmaschinen wobei ich das helius nie auf was anderes als 130mm gefahren hab und bis jetzt nicht mehr brauchte bzw viel mehr passt nicht auf meinen fahrstil. der 301 hinterbau fühlt sich nicht nach mehr an, ich finde es ist eher umgekehrt. könnte man aber wieder drauf auslegen das der helius mit luftdämpfer mehr durchsackt aber nein, es sind einfach unterschiedliche einfederkurven (ich fahr bei beiden DT dämfper). ausserdem fahr ich eh bei beiden ein setup für das sie nicht konstruiert sind.
beide gehn gut bergauf. das 301 hat vorteile im gewicht, das helius in der geometrie (für mich). beide hinterbauten kann man bergauf gut fahren. beim 301 gibts auf dem kleinen ritzel im wiegetritt pedalrückschlag, weswegen es ganz gut ist dass es keine hammerschmittaufnahme hat. das helius ist in der beziehung problemlos aber wie jedes fullie kann ichs zum wippen zwingen.
bei beiden nervt mich dass das sitzrohr nicht komplett gerade ist und die sattelstütze unten schwergängig ist. beide haben für mich zu lange kettenstreben. der lenkwinkel im 301 ist an der grenze (ich mags gern steiler), der helius rahmen ist a bissl niedriger. tretlager passt, sitzwinkel auch.
garantie ist bei beiden top.
es gibt tage da passt mir überhaupt kein rad, (das sind die tage an denen rainscobike prototypen entstehen)  und es gibt tage da passt mir das eine so krass geil dass ich nie mehr was anderes fahren möchte. das ist ziemlich oft (leider bei verschiedenen rädern) und durch das daraus resultierende überschwengliche lob für jedesmal was anderes hab ich meine glaubwürdigkeit bei meinen freunden längst verloren. bedenke das bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scherge (13. September 2010)

hi rainer,
auch wenn sie natürlich auf deiner subjektiven erfahrung mit einem sehr speziellen einsatzbereich + setup beruhen, so finde ich deine ausführungen zum vergleich 301 vs. helius am sehr interessant. nur folgende aussage verstehe ich nicht:


> bei beiden nervt mich dass das sitzrohr nicht komplett gerade ist und die sattelstütze unten schwergängig ist.


zumindest beim helius am ist doch das sitzrohr gerade, oder ist mir da etwas entgangen? dass es unten schwergängiger wird, liegt daran, dass die rahmen serienmäßig nicht (extra-)tief ausgerieben werden.
gruß,
philip


----------



## 525Rainer (13. September 2010)

hi philip, das sitzrohr ist bei mir schon ganz ausgerieben. vielleicht liegts auch an den sattelstützen. ich fahr die stützen so lang es geht und muss den sattel so tief es geht versenken. ich schätze die sattelrohre sind durchs schweissen bei beiden rädern leicht verzogen. da hilft auch nachträgliches ausreiben nix weil das werkzeug der biegung folgt.


----------



## Ge!st (13. September 2010)

Ich finde die Teile von Syntace sehr gut, nutze selbst in meinen Bikes etliche Teile von Syntace, aber mit den Aussage zur SCS 3-fach-Kettenführung lehnt sich Syntace sehr weit aus dem Fenster von wegen ´weltweit erste in allen 27 Gängen wirklich zuverlässig  funktionierende Kettenführung am Markt´. Von z.B. G-Junkies gibt es schon seit Jahren mit der DREIST eine absolut zuverlässige 3-fach-Kattenführung. 

Ich habe meine Dreist seit mehreren Jahren im Proceed FST Light im Einsatz und es gab nie Problem, funktionier absolut zuverlässig, über alle Gänge, auch im Rückwärtstreten.

Damit stimmt die Aussage von Syntace nicht und so was wirft meiner Meinung kein gutes Licht auf einen Hersteller.


----------



## HypnoKröte (13. September 2010)

Einen individuellen Bash vom Kuka sogar noch leichter und zu einem besseren Preis bei selber Stabilität.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> KHUJAND wär dann auch endlich mal zufrieden und hätte nichts mehr zum stänkern



alles halb soo wild (was ich sage u. meine) 

du baust dir immer mit die schönsten bikes hier auf,-  
aber der/dein tretlagerbereich wirk (für mich) immer so unfertig.


----------



## san_andreas (14. September 2010)

Die Preise für die Führung und den Bash sind echt der Hit...vorallem für den "Kettenzähmer".
138,- für zwei Mini-Alubleche und einen Kunststoffblock. Die ganze Fürhtung kostet in Taiwan wahrscheinlich 3 - 5 Euro in der Herstellung. Aber immerhin mit "Int. Pat. Pend.". Wenn die Syntace-Leute für solche Banalteile wirklich jedesmal einen Patentantrag stellen, erklären sich auch die hohen Preise.


----------



## softbiker (14. September 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Preise für die Führung und den Bash sind echt der Hit...vorallem für den "Kettenzähmer".
> 138,- für zwei Mini-Alubleche und einen Kunststoffblock.



Jetzt fällt mir das erst auf. Das nimmt dem Wort Wucher ja sogar die Bedeutung.
Die haben echt einen am Latz


----------



## abbath (14. September 2010)

...und ich dachte schon die Rohloff XC Führung zum Preis eines XTR Umwerfers wäre teuer...


----------



## 525Rainer (14. September 2010)

die führung kommt diesesmal scheinbar komplett aus deutschland. was eigentlich aber eh egal ist weil sie nur an spezielle bikes passt und nicht an jedes. also warum darüber aufregen.
ich bin mittlerweile der meinung jegliche führung hat nachteile. es geht nix über singlespeed. solang man nicht hohe gedroppte 180er oder sowas macht bei der dann beim rückwärtstreten sowieso JEDE führung auf den hinteren ritzeln versagt langt eigentlich alles auf dem markt erhältliche aus oder sogar eine kurze kette.

das der carbon bash stabiler sein soll als der syntace wäre erst zu testen. kann mir nicht vorstellen das den syntace bash schon jemand zerstört hat, weil ihn ja noch keiner hat.


----------



## frankweber (14. September 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich finde die Teile von Syntace sehr gut, nutze selbst in meinen Bikes etliche Teile von Syntace, aber mit den Aussage zur SCS 3-fach-Kettenführung lehnt sich Syntace sehr weit aus dem Fenster von wegen ´weltweit erste in allen 27 Gängen wirklich zuverlässig funktionierende Kettenführung am Markt´. Von z.B. G-Junkies gibt es schon seit Jahren mit der DREIST eine absolut zuverlässige 3-fach-Kattenführung.
> 
> Ich habe meine Dreist seit mehreren Jahren im Proceed FST Light im Einsatz und es gab nie Problem, funktionier absolut zuverlässig, über alle Gänge, auch im Rückwärtstreten.
> 
> Damit stimmt die Aussage von Syntace nicht und so was wirft meiner Meinung kein gutes Licht auf einen Hersteller.


 

Wer den Jo Klieber persönlich kennen gelernt hat mag auch ohnehin  keine Syntacel Teile mehr haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Wer den Jo Klieber persönlich kennen gelernt hat mag auch ohnehin  keine Syntacel Teile mehr haben.



mit seinen roten porno crocs sandalen.


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> das der carbon bash stabiler sein soll als der syntace wäre erst zu testen. kann mir nicht vorstellen das den syntace bash schon jemand zerstört hat, weil ihn ja noch keiner hat.



Nun ein Bash ist keine Ingenieurskunst man kann durchaus mit FEM und Konsorten die Stabilität eines Alu Bashes mit einem gleich dimensioniertem aus CFK vergleichen. Und ich behaupte nun mal dass die sich da nix schenken.


----------



## san_andreas (14. September 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Wer den Jo Klieber persönlich kennen gelernt hat mag auch ohnehin  keine Syntacel Teile mehr haben.



Wie recht du hast. Der war mir schon vor ca. 20 Jahren auf meiner ersten Eurobike unsympathisch. Der typische deutsche Ich-kann-eh-alles-besser-als-alle-anderen Ingenieursklugschei55er.


----------



## frankweber (14. September 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie recht du hast. Der war mir schon vor ca. 20 Jahren auf meiner ersten Eurobike unsympathisch. Der typische deutsche Ich-kann-eh-alles-besser-als-alle-anderen Ingenieursklugschei55er.


 

Wenn er sein Fachwissen im passenden Umfeld anbringt - ok. - aber das schlechte Benehmen, was ich im Bereich eines Fahrtechniklehrgangs am Gardasee von ihm erlebt hatte war schon unglaublich und provozierte  fast Brechreiz.

Trotz allem bauen die ja gute Teile, nur wenn es ohne geht dann gerne ohne joklieber.


----------



## BOSTAD (14. September 2010)

Hat er sich die Hornhaut beim essen von den Füßen gezogen oder seine Hand in der Kimme versenkt


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2010)

Ab 15.09.2010 mein erster "Padawan of Puffness" (Umschüler, Lehrling, Sklave   ) de` AK 77.


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. September 2010)

passt ja genau in den Fred hier...


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2010)

Zeig was Du hast


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2010)

Sklaven sind schon was feines :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. September 2010)

Und zeigen darf man sie doch auch , oder nicht?


----------



## zuspät (14. September 2010)

na dann zeig mal was dein padawan zu bieten hat


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2010)

Krötenbashing Deluxe :d




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2010)

Da braucht man ja das Hubble Teleskop für Hypno, so klein wie die Bilder sind


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> na dann zeig mal was dein padawan zu bieten hat




Er kann gut Grillen 


Im ernst, wenn man mir vor 3 Jahren gesagt hätte das ich bald einen eigenen Laden habe, hätte ich gedacht  Das ich dann auch noch 2 Jahr später jemanden Ausbilden darf ........  ich weiß nicht was ich gesagt hätte aber geglaubt hätte ich dass nicht, Hammer!


----------



## Carnologe (14. September 2010)

Und wenn man bedenkt, dass der Rainer früher mal Rektal-Fieberthermometer-Tester war, erscheint es noch viel unglaublicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2010)

Hypno´s AM ist aller erste sahne. 
mit einer lyrik wird der lenkwinkel flacher,- der hier ist z.Z. relativ steil. 
der kettenspanner könnt noch was spannen,-oder ? 
sonst absolut TOP


----------



## cgoeth (15. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


>



Hi,

was sind das denn für Pedale mit den roten Pins?

Gruss Christoph


----------



## Mircwidu (15. September 2010)

müssten Superstar Components Pedale sein
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2010)

dabei ist es doch so einfach,- in seine foto galerie zu schauen.


----------



## cgoeth (15. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dabei ist es doch so einfach,- in seine foto galerie zu schauen.



thx .... auf die Idee mit der gaöerie bin ich leider nicht gekommen


----------



## flyingscot (15. September 2010)

@HypnoKröte: Arbeitet der Dura Ace Umwerfer gut mit dem Mountain-Goat und dem 36er-Kettenblatt zusammen?

Die Kettenführung passt mit der XTR Kurbel und dem Mountain-Goat problemlos? Mit meiner XT-Kurbel ist viel zu wenig Platz an der ISCG-Aufnahme.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2010)

cgoeth schrieb:


> die Idee mit der galerie



kein thema... 
 warum stellst du uns dein AM nicht mal vor ?


----------



## cgoeth (15. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kein thema...
> warum stellst du uns dein AM nicht mal vor ?



hab ich schon mal in nem anderen thread .... but here we go:


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2010)

ast rein... schönes bike schönes foto.


----------



## cgoeth (15. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ast rein... schönes bike schönes foto.



thx. bin am we ziemlich blöd gestürzt. hab zurzeit die cb mallet drauf ... also clickies. hab jetzt 2 - 3 wochen zeit (bis die geprällte hand wieder heil ist) mir zu überlegen ob nicht doch besser platform pedale drauf mach. 

daher die frage nach den pedalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2010)

cgoeth schrieb:


> thx. bin am we ziemlich blöd gestürzt. hab zurzeit die cb mallet drauf ... also clickies. hab jetzt 2 - 3 wochen zeit (bis die geprällte hand wieder heil ist) mir zu überlegen ob nicht doch besser platform pedale drauf mach.
> 
> daher die frage nach den pedalen



"gute besserung" 
seltsamerweise stürzen z.Z. so einige fahrer... 
hoffentlich bin ich nicht wieder mal drann. 

flat ped. oder klickis ist doch ne glaubensfrage. 
ich könnt mit klickis nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. September 2010)

cgoeth schrieb:


> thx. bin am we ziemlich blöd gestürzt. hab zurzeit die cb mallet drauf ... also clickies. hab jetzt 2 - 3 wochen zeit (bis die geprällte hand wieder heil ist) mir zu überlegen ob nicht doch besser platform pedale drauf mach.
> 
> daher die frage nach den pedalen



Mich hats ja neulich auch zerlegt, mein Tipp dringend Plattform Pedale. 
Hätte ich beim Sturz Klickies gehabt wärs echt böse ausgegangen.

PS: Meine Pedale wiegen 260 g


----------



## Ge!st (15. September 2010)

Bei mir haben Clickies zweimal bei Stürzen nicht richtig ausgelöst. Der erste Sturz ging relativ glimpflich ab, da war ein Schuh + Clickpedal so zu geschlammt, dass ich aus dem Clickpedal nicht mehr rausgekommen bin und beim zweiten Sturz, der alles andere als glimpflich ausging, war im Winter und die Teile warne schlicht vereist/festgefroren und nach dem Sturz war ich mit einem Fuß trotz der Wucht beim Sturz immer noch eingeklickt.

Seit dem nutze ich keine Clickies mehr, die Teile funktionieren unter normalen Umständen gut, aber wenn es extrem wird, kann es zu Problemen kommen. Ich will einfach sicher sein, dass ich jederzeit den Fuß vom Pedal bekomme.


----------



## stuk (15. September 2010)

min tipp: Grippige Schuhe, z.B. 5.10 (für längere touren besser flache) und nc17 suspin 3 pro


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> min tipp: Grippige Schuhe, z.B. 5.10 (für längere touren besser flache) und nc17 suspin 3 pro



genau so habe ich´s auch.


----------



## abbath (15. September 2010)

...und was mache ich, wenn ich für schwierigere Abfahrten (für die meisten hier wohl eher Kinderk*) gerne Plattform Pedalen hätte, aber normal damit unmöglich fahren kann?

Das ist absolut ernst gemeint. Bei Kombipedalen hat man ja immer noch das Problem, dass Radschuhe meist zu rutschige Sohlen haben und sie ohne Einklicken nicht funktionieren. Wenn ich normal pedaliere haue ich mir Plattformpedale immer übelst vor die Schienenbeine, weil ich eben nicht nur drücke sondern auch am Pedal ziehe.
Jemand 'ne Idee für eine funktionierende Kombipedal/Schuhkombi mit erträglichem Gewicht?


----------



## stuk (15. September 2010)

schonmal gute plattforms mit 5.10 ausprobiert. man fühlt sich echt eingeklickt, kann den fuß beim pedalieren "ziehen" (bei denen mit hohen schaft ehr schwierig) und um die position auf dem pedal zu ändern muss man echt den fuß richtig anheben.


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2010)

also ich fahre auch die 5.10 schuhe, in verbindung mit acros flatpedalen. die sind noch mal ne spur großflächiger als die nc17. wenn ich das pedal leicht anwinkel kann ich auch mit den schuhen am pedal ziehen. 

sehr krasser grip


----------



## frankweber (15. September 2010)

Fahre seit längerem eigentlich nur auf dem RC click, hab mir aber jetzt mal die neuen 5/10 Greg Minaar gegönnt mit Spd cleats bestückt und werd die mal in Livigno antesten ab morgen.( hab allerdings auch die Resetpedalen und die anderen 5/10 eingepackt ) 

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich clicks im Park anfühlen.

Hab allerdings das gute alte Shimanoclickpedal mit dem schwarzen Käfig das funzte immer astrein und hat nie geklemmt etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (15. September 2010)

Jo die FIVE-TEN rocken gewaltig, ich habe die Impakt, mit denen hat man einen super Grip auf den Pedalen


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. September 2010)

Ich habe 15 Jahre Klicks gefahren und fahre jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren Holzfeller bzw. Nc17 mit 5/10 Impack.
Ich kann nicht mehr zurück. Ich bin letztens nochmal eine Tour mit Klicks ( xtr ) gefahren, die Klicks haben zu viel Spiel.
Die Bewegungsfreiheit von der Platte im Pedal ist mir einfach zu viel.
Der Stand mit Flat Pedals ist einfach besser und absolut spielfrei.


----------



## Ti-Max (15. September 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> ...und was mache ich, wenn ich für schwierigere Abfahrten (für die meisten hier wohl eher Kinderk*) gerne Plattform Pedalen hätte, aber normal damit unmöglich fahren kann?
> 
> Das ist absolut ernst gemeint. Bei Kombipedalen hat man ja immer noch das Problem, dass Radschuhe meist zu rutschige Sohlen haben und sie ohne Einklicken nicht funktionieren. Wenn ich normal pedaliere haue ich mir Plattformpedale immer übelst vor die Schienenbeine, weil ich eben nicht nur drücke sondern auch am Pedal ziehe.
> Jemand 'ne Idee für eine funktionierende Kombipedal/Schuhkombi mit erträglichem Gewicht?



Dann bist Du vielleicht ein Fall für meine Kombination.

Ich komme mit Flats nicht zurecht, obwohl ich aktuell wiedermal einen Versuch vielleicht starten möchte, und auch nicht mit normalen Klickies, da die Auflagefläche mir mittlerweile zu klein ist und ich daher öfters mal einen unfreiwilligen One-Footer gemacht habe.

Ich fahre die P-DM647 mit 661 Schuhen. Die haben eine sehr große Auflagefläche, was bergab Vorteile bringt, da die Belastung nicht mehr so punktuell ist wie bei den kleinen Klickies. Zudem ist die Sohle der 661 flach, so daß die Auflagefläche nochmals vergrößert ist.

Problem ist, daß die Pedale geschmeidige 575 Gramm wiegen.

Zur Not kann man auch uneingeklickt fahren, würde ich aber nicht empfehlen. Man klickt sowieso immer reflexartig aus, zumindest meine Wenigkeit.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## zuspät (15. September 2010)

werd bei meinem nächsten aufbau auch auf klickpedale umsteigen, die schimano teile find ich ja net schlcht allerdings is des gewicht scho hart, werd warten bis es die xtr fr pedale gibt evtl. sind die ja was


----------



## Jayjay94 (15. September 2010)

5/10 ist top was besseres hatte ich noch nie die ham so hammer grip nix mit abrutschen und so


----------



## trek 6500 (15. September 2010)

@hypno : ..die roten"pins! seh´n aber nicht sehr griffig aus - keine madenschraube , oder s eh´das falsch ?greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (15. September 2010)

wenn man auf bunte pins steht könnte man ja evtl. mal den dmr-tuning-kit kaufen. die gewinde der pins müssten ja gleich sein oder?


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. September 2010)

Jap die Pins sind nicht das Wahre, kannst mir mal bitte Linken wo anständige Pins aus Alu o Edelstahl hat ?


----------



## zuspät (15. September 2010)

kumpel hat die pins aus dem pimp-my-pedal-kit dran und is zufrieden, find meine eastern pedale auf super leider sehr schwer die teile

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/i...c15beda61ca029cbbac3f7530a42c902&filter_id=26


----------



## stuk (15. September 2010)

damit wieder bilder kommen...
pedale sind auch zu sehen


----------



## sluette (15. September 2010)

Syntace Number Nine, sonst nix..






sorry, hatte noch keine gelegenheit die pedale am bike zu knippsen, machen aber einen sehr sehr guten eindruck...


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2010)

schmeiß mal auf die waage, die taiwan-teile


----------



## sluette (15. September 2010)

wiegen zusammen 354g. tippe mal die kommen wie 99,8% der hier geposteten pedale aus dem gelichen werk...


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2010)

hmm...wenn frankweber, kroiterfee und ich pedale posten, dann nicht


----------



## flyingscot (15. September 2010)

Also ich will auch meine Klicks beim Uphill nicht verzichten. Dabei fahr ich auch gerne Flats, ich hab sie am Big Bike (NC17+5.10).

Am Helius AM fahr ich meistens Clicks (CB Acids), nur bei technisch sehr anspruchsvollen Strecken, bei denen man hier und da mal einen Fuß absetzten muss und danach vor allem wieder in schwerem Gelände starten muss, finde ich Flats auch am Helius AM besser. Das Wiedereinklicken funktioniert eben im extremen Gelände nicht gut genug, es braucht immer eine Sekunde Aufmerksamkeit, die man in solchem Gelände aber nicht immer hat.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. September 2010)

Der Klassiker schlechthin, Helius FR aus 2007 in Silber elox. 

Der darf jetzt noch ein paar nette Tage bei mir verbringen, bis der Steuersatz da ist und dann geht er in die USA, wo er sehnsüchtig erwartet wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2010)

ist das der aus dem bikemarkt?

hätte ich nem kumpel fast vorgeschlagen, aber war L glaub ich^^


----------



## sluette (15. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hmm...wenn frankweber, kroiterfee und ich pedale posten, dann nicht


bei den reset pedalen gebe ich dir recht aber die superstars und deine sudpins kommen sicherlich auch aus fernost...


----------



## dreamdeep (15. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist das der aus dem bikemarkt?
> hätte ich nem kumpel fast vorgeschlagen, aber war L glaub ich^^



Ja und Ja


----------



## frankweber (15. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hmm...wenn frankweber, kroiterfee und ich pedale posten, dann nicht


Hatte eben wieder einen wohligen Schauer, als ich die Resets vom AFR und AC eingepackt hatte und fast ein schlechtes Gewissen aber es sind ja schließlich deutsche arbeitsplätze die wir sponsoren und spaß haben wir ja dann auch damit denn die Funktion ist erstklassig 

Gruß FRank


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> bei den reset pedalen gebe ich dir recht aber die superstars und deine sudpins kommen sicherlich auch aus fernost...



ich fahre mittlerweile welche von acros 

die nc17 kommen ans "gelsenkirchen-bike"


----------



## nicolai.fan (15. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der Klassiker schlechthin, Helius FR aus 2007 in Silber elox.
> 
> Der darf jetzt noch ein paar nette Tage bei mir verbringen, bis der Steuersatz da ist und dann geht er in die USA, wo er sehnsüchtig erwartet wird



bei mir war der Rahmen auch schon ein paar Tage !


----------



## Ge!st (15. September 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> bei mir war der Rahmen auch schon ein paar Tage !


Wie man an der Druckstreben gut erkenne kann 

Hallo Fan, ich hoffe alles ist grün


----------



## nicolai.fan (15. September 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Wie man an der Druckstreben gut erkenne kann
> 
> Hallo Fan, ich hoffe alles ist grün


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja und Ja



ich hoffe, du exportierst deutsche wertarbeit in die USA?

acros oder reset?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> keine Syntacel Teile .



die Rahmen gehen aber... 

hab gerade einen  litevill 301 rahmen hier zum pulvern,- der rahmen hört sich blechig an,- aber ich muss echt sagen, das die schweissnähte ast rein gezogen sind.


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die Rahmen gehen aber...
> 
> hab gerade einen  litevill 301 rahmen hier zum pulvern,- der rahmen hört sich blechig an,- aber ich muss echt sagen, das die schweissnähte ast rein gezogen sind.




Da haben die kleinen Asiaten schon ein bisschen geübt


----------



## dreamdeep (16. September 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> bei mir war der Rahmen auch schon ein paar Tage !


Ah, eine kleine FR Schlampe 



acid-driver schrieb:


> ich hoffe, du exportierst deutsche wertarbeit in die USA?
> acros oder reset?


Klar doch 
Wird ein Acros.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Da haben die kleinen Asiaten schon ein bisschen geübt



verrat du mir mal lieber was bei dir neues kommt... hab da ganz schlimme sachen gehört.


----------



## Kuwahades (16. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der Klassiker schlechthin, Helius FR aus 2007 in Silber elox.
> 
> Der darf jetzt noch ein paar nette Tage bei mir verbringen, bis der Steuersatz da ist und dann geht er in die USA, wo er sehnsüchtig erwartet wird



wieviel gibts denn hier noch von denen ?






Foto ist nicht mehr aktuell, jetzt mit DHX 5, anderen Reifen  und ordentlicher Geometrie


----------



## dreamdeep (16. September 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> und ordentlicher Geometrie



?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> und ordentlicher Geometrie



evtl. über die dämferlänge ?


----------



## stuk (16. September 2010)

oder mit einem AM rahmen?


----------



## Kuwahades (16. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> evtl. über die dämferlänge ?



Dämpferschienen
Die waren noch für 222mm Dämpferlänge ausgelegt, als ich den Rahmen vom Wodan gekauft habe


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (16. September 2010)

ION Update

Boxxer Team, XT Bremsscheiben


----------



## oldrizzo (16. September 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Dämpferschienen
> Die waren noch für 222mm Dämpferlänge ausgelegt, als ich den Rahmen vom Wodan gekauft habe



pass mal auf dein radel auf. in facebook hat jemand dein bild von oben gepostet und behauptet, das sei seins.... 

hier wäre mal der link (sofern du damit etwas anfangen kannst):
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30896123&fbid=1397690990245&id=1471352720&ref=nf#!/photo.php?pid=30896011&id=1471352720&ref=fbx_album


----------



## Kuwahades (16. September 2010)

hier im Bikemarkt isses auch drinnen !
deswegen habe ich das Foto auch mal hier hochgeladen 

steht bei mir im Wohnzimmer, da muss er erst mal an Battle Cat vorbei


----------



## dreamdeep (16. September 2010)

Yep, da hat wohl jemand Dein Bild geklaut


----------



## oldrizzo (16. September 2010)

...aber das ist ja auch ein helius fm...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> da muss er erst mal an Battle Cat vorbei



stell dir nur mal vor der 4 beinige Kuwahades were noch da.


----------



## Kuwahades (16. September 2010)

... da hätte ich schlechte Karten gehabt, der wäre schön nebenher gerannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2010)

Battle Cat^^


----------



## Kuwahades (16. September 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...aber das ist ja auch ein helius fm...



ist wohl ein Rumäne, der in Stuttgart studiert hat und jetzt in Amerika wohnt. 
vielleicht ist das derjenige wo Dreamdeeps Rahmen hingeht


----------



## dreamdeep (16. September 2010)

.

EDIT: ach, f***ing Facebook


----------



## trek 6500 (18. September 2010)

....es beginnt zu leben ... bis dienstag isses hoffentlich fertig ...fehlen noch ein paar sachen .-


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (18. September 2010)

schick


----------



## OldSchool (18. September 2010)

Klasse auch der kawagrüne Wäschekorb.


----------



## trek 6500 (18. September 2010)

der is neon grün .-


----------



## FRider (18. September 2010)




----------



## Carnologe (18. September 2010)

Kein Update am Bike, dafür aber neue Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (18. September 2010)

Bissel radeln könnte nicht schaden aber Face is echt pretty


----------



## acid-driver (18. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Bissel radeln könnte nicht schaden aber Face is echt pretty


----------



## Carnologe (18. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Bissel radeln könnte nicht schaden aber Face is echt pretty



Nö, das braucht sie wirklich nicht. Ich weiss ja wie sie in natura aussieht  Das Foto mag ein wenig unvorteilhaft für sie sein, aber ich wollte es auch nicht bearbeiten...


----------



## KHUJAND (20. September 2010)

@ Carnologe sag ihr:  von mir. (das soll schon wat heissen)


----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2010)

Das schmutzige Gesicht wirkt ja total authentisch.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. September 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> das schmutzige gesicht wirkt ja total authentisch.




Also mir gefällt weder Gesicht noch die Orangenhaut, aber ist halt Geschmackssache 
Dafür sind in Carnologes Fotoalbum ansonsten aber richtig schöne Fotos!




...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (20. September 2010)

....so , mal die brüder  draussen- (nein , kein update am schwarzen ...)


----------



## KHUJAND (20. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> die Orangenhaut, !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




orangenhaut ??? (bin ich blind?)
ausser das sie sehr blass ist,- sehe ich keine orangenhaut .


----------



## dreamdeep (20. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> orangenhaut ??? (bin ich blind?)
> ausser das sie sehr blass ist,- sehe ich keine orangenhaut .



Blind vor liebe


----------



## stuk (20. September 2010)

oder er braucht einen bildschirm mit besserer auflösung.....


----------



## KHUJAND (20. September 2010)

ihr seid soooo gemein zu ihr und mir.


----------



## Carnologe (20. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt weder Gesicht noch die Orangenhaut, aber ist halt Geschmackssache



Mit dieser Einstellung wirst Du es nicht weit schaffen junger Padawan.
Wegen solchen Kommentaren bekommen Frauen Schönheitskomplexe und Du (da bin ich mir sicher) wirst der Erste sein der sich darüber aufregen wird.

@KHUJAND

HDL


----------



## KHUJAND (20. September 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> @KHUJAND
> HDL



*hust* du Carnologe ?


----------



## Carnologe (20. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *hust* du Carnologe ?



Ja Hasimaus?


----------



## dreamdeep (20. September 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Wegen solchen Kommentaren bekommen Frauen Schönheitskomplexe und Du (da bin ich mir sicher) wirst der Erste sein der sich darüber aufregen wird.


Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass die junge Frau hier nicht mitliest. Ansonsten tut mir mein Kommentar leid. Aber ist halt nun mal meine Meinung. Dem einen gefällt das, dem anderen jenes, thats life 

Warum Du Dir jetzt sicher bist, dass ich der erste bin, der sich über Schönheitskomplexe aufregt, verstehe ich allerdings nicht ganz.
Wenn Du ein Foto online stellst, dass schon deiner Meinung nach "ein wenig unvorteilhaft für sie ist", ist es nicht meine Schuld wenn jemand Komplexe bekommt  

Aber lassen wirs gut sein. Zurück zum Thema.

...


----------



## Tante-Emma (20. September 2010)

Ist hier manchmal wirklich schlimmer als im Kindergarten. 

Wer hier solche Fotos postet, muss mit den unterschiedlichsten Reaktionen rechnen, natürlich auch nicht unbedingt positiven u. damit dann auch klarkommen. Die Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich(zum Glück) unterschiedlich. Auch ich kann den Bildern u. dem Modell nicht das Geringste abgewinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (20. September 2010)

lalala


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. September 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> Ist hier manchmal wirklich schlimmer als im Kindergarten.
> 
> Wer hier solche Fotos postet, muss mit den unterschiedlichsten Reaktionen rechnen, natürlich auch nicht unbedingt positiven u. damit dann auch klarkommen. Die Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich(zum Glück) unterschiedlich. Auch ich kann den Bildern u. dem Modell nicht das Geringste abgewinnen.



Wir sind hier nicht bei den Litevillern wir fetzen uns auch mal


----------



## trek 6500 (20. September 2010)

..sind die denn IMMER lieb zueinander ???


----------



## Carnologe (20. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aber ist halt nun mal meine Meinung. Dem einen gefällt das, dem anderen jenes, thats life



Es geht doch nicht darum ob es Dir gefällt oder nicht. Ich find's halt nur lustig, dass Du das bisschen "Orangenhaut" bemängelst, mehr nicht.
Jede Frau hat irgendwann damit zu kämpfen, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.



Tante-Emma schrieb:


> Wer hier solche Fotos postet, muss mit den unterschiedlichsten Reaktionen rechnen, natürlich auch nicht unbedingt positiven u. damit dann auch klarkommen. Die Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich(zum Glück) unterschiedlich. Auch ich kann den Bildern u. dem Modell nicht das Geringste abgewinnen.



Ich habe die Fotos nicht gepostet damit sie von Euch beurteilt werden sollen. Es geht mir in erster Linie um's Bike...


So, nun BTT:

Mein Helius vor dem großen Umbau


----------



## guru39 (20. September 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


>



Hehe! Guter Radständer  
Die Kohle, von der Kaffeemaschinenaktion, die über bleibt wird in Weibliche Radständer umgesetzt


----------



## dreamdeep (21. September 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich find's halt nur lustig, dass Du das bisschen "Orangenhaut" bemängelst, mehr nicht.



Was erwartest Du? Wir sind hier im Nicolaiforum, da wird Perfektion eben ganz groß geschrieben


----------



## Oettinger (21. September 2010)

immerhin heißt es "Zeig was Du hast!" 

und natürlich kann hier auch jeder seine Meinung sagen!

ich frage mich nur, ob jeder die Eier in der Hose hat, das auch ohne den Schutz der Anonymität zu tun.

Wenn ja, ok!
Wenn nein, naja...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wir sind hier im Nicolaiforum, da wird Perfektion eben ganz groß geschrieben



lol ...zuu gut.


----------



## chridsche (21. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du? Wir sind hier im Nicolaiforum, da wird Perfektion eben ganz groß geschrieben



...nicht zu vergessen die feinen Schweißraupen; insofern passt es doch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2010)

chridsche schrieb:


> feine Schweißraupen



habe ich bei -N- noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Ge!st (21. September 2010)

Das beruhigt die Gemüter vielleicht wieder ... zumindest ein bisschen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zoabn_cr7Mw"]YouTube        - Eric Prydz - Call On Me (HD)[/nomedia]


----------



## habbadu (21. September 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das beruhig die Gemüter vielleicht wider zudemiet ein bisschen
> 
> YouTube        - Eric Prydz - Call On Me (HD)



Nein tut es nicht - die tragen Perlonstrümpfe und da steht auch nicht jeder drauf


----------



## Kappo (25. September 2010)

*Nucleon TFR

*          Eine Rarität - der Rahmen ist ein Einzelstück ,der einzige TFR der Welt mit viel Federweg , von Frank Schneider (Schneidi) erfolgreich ( 16. bei erster Teilnahme ! ) 2007 beim Megavalange in Alpe de Huez gefahren . Zu bestaunen auch im 2008'er Nicolai-Katalog Seiten 4[FONT="] u.5 [/FONT]


----------



## WODAN (25. September 2010)

Kappo schrieb:


> *Nucleon TFR
> 
> *          Eine Rarität - der Rahmen ist ein Einzelstück ,der einzige TFR der Welt mit viel Federweg , von Frank Schneider (Schneidi) erfolgreich ( 16. bei erster Teilnahme ! ) 2007 beim Megavalange in Alpe de Huez gefahren . Zu bestaunen auch im 2008'er Nicolai-Katalog Seiten 4[FONT="] u.5 [/FONT]



Genial! Mach mal bitte etwas bessere Bilder von dem Bike!


----------



## Kappo (25. September 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Genial! Mach mal bitte etwas bessere Bilder von dem Bike!



Hab tolle Bilder aber weiß nicht wie ich die einstellen kann. Die muss man ja leider so verkleinern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (25. September 2010)

@ Kappo

Geiles Bike  und ich schließe mich WODAN an, bitte bessere Fotos. Wie viel Federweg hat der Rahmen hinten?

/edit: Am linken Rand unter deinem Nicknamen steht Fotos, da ist dein IBC-Album, wo du Fotos hochladen kannst und von dort kannst du dann auch Fotos verlinken.


----------



## Kappo (25. September 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie man hier große Bilder einstellt? Kenn mich noch net aus...
Soviel ich weiß hat dieses Nucleon 190mm Federweg


----------



## Kappo (25. September 2010)

[/IMG]
Hier ein besseres Bild


----------



## Ge!st (25. September 2010)

Auf den ersten Blick hat das Nucleon TFR hat einen anderen Umlenkhebel wie die normalen TFRs.


----------



## US. (25. September 2010)

Das ist der "Luft-Umlenkhebel". Hab ich bei meinem 07er FR auch drin.
Federweg ist ohnehin variabel, auch bei den anderen Umlenhebeln.
Beim FR erlaubt er über 180mm Federweg bei 57er Dämpfer.
Bei Dämpfer mit mehr Hub wirds enrsprechend mehr.

Die Frage ist eher inwiefern das bzgl. Kennlinie und Geometrie sinn macht.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Kappo (25. September 2010)

Der komplette Hinterbau ist bei meinem Modell etwas anders. Es ist keine Verbindungsstrebe an den Drucksteben. Somit kann der Hinterbau einfedern bis das Rad an der Sattelstange ansteht.
Würde das Rad übrigens verkaufen und suche ein Helius AM mit Hammerschmidt - aber dies nur am Rande...


----------



## trek 6500 (26. September 2010)

...update - mit luftdämpfer . heute erste ausfahrt . super agil , bergauf guter vortrieb - runter : der kracher !!! bin sehr zufrieden .freu !!


----------



## san_andreas (26. September 2010)

Der Nucleon TFR Rahmen ist nice, der Aufbau naja.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. September 2010)

Schönes Oldschool Nicolai das Bass, gefällt mir


----------



## Jayjay94 (26. September 2010)

Naja genau wie das UFO meiner meinuung nach nict gut weil SCHIFFSSCHAUKEL 
[ EINGELENKER ]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. September 2010)

ja... hat aber ne völlig andre anlenkung und neigt eher zu schlechtem ansprechen !das nonius ist auch ein eingelenker genau wie das ufo und da schaukelt gar nix!aber kommt ja auch auf den Dämpfer an...


----------



## trek 6500 (26. September 2010)

...da schaukelt ma gar nix !!!


----------



## Kappo (26. September 2010)

Was gefällt Dir denn nicht an dem Aufbau?


----------



## san_andreas (26. September 2010)

Ich würde versuchen, den eh schon schweren Rahmen mit leichteren als den bleischweren Truvativ-Teilen aufzubauen, um das Gesamtgewicht zu drücken.


----------



## Kappo (27. September 2010)

Die Truvativ-Teile sind die Originalkomponenten mit denen Schneidi das Rad aufgebaut hat. Ich hab nur die Bremsen und Felgen geändert.
Ich finde bei dem Gewicht von Rad machen ein paar Gramm mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr so viel aus.
Aber das Gewicht von dem Rad ist schon heftig  Das ist auch der Grund weshalb ich es verkaufen möchte.


----------



## nationrider (27. September 2010)

hier ein aktuelles bild von meinem 2003er helius fr:





aktuell fällt es wohl in den bereich AM/enduro aber es fährt sich immer
noch so antriebsneutral und von der geo gelungen wie ein "modernes"
bike aus 2010


----------



## stuk (27. September 2010)

jaaaa, sehr schön.
so ein Rahmen wird mit Würde älter


----------



## nationrider (27. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> jaaaa, sehr schön.
> so ein Rahmen wird mit Würde älter



wenn der fahrer das auch nur von sich behaupten könnte


----------



## corfrimor (28. September 2010)

Das ist einer der Gründe, warum ich die Bikes von Nicolai so mag. Ich meine, der Rahmen ist 7 Jahre alt (!), und das Design wirkt immer noch frisch.

Stellt doch spaßhalber mal ein 2003 Stumpjumper FSR (sicher kein schlechtes Bike) neben das aktuelle 2011er Modell. Das kann man schon fast gar nicht mehr vergleichen.

P.S.: Das sollte jetzt kein fieser Seitenhieb gegen Specialized sein. Specialized baut gute Räder, mein 2003er Stumpjumper HT fahr' ich immer noch sehr gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. September 2010)

nationrider schrieb:


> wenn der fahrer das auch nur von sich behaupten könnte


----------



## nationrider (28. September 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> P.S.: Das sollte jetzt kein fieser Seitenhieb gegen Specialized sein.



das solltest du dir auch verkneifen, immerhin ist nicolai patentnehmer
bei specialized was den fsr hinterbau angeht


----------



## KHUJAND (28. September 2010)

nationrider schrieb:


> wenn der fahrer das auch nur von sich behaupten könnte



schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören...  wo warste ?


----------



## corfrimor (28. September 2010)

nationrider schrieb:


> [...] immerhin ist nicolai patentnehmer
> bei specialized was den fsr hinterbau angeht



Das weiß ich


----------



## nationrider (28. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören...  wo warste ?



meistens auf dem rad  hometrails, park braunlage .....
les zur zeit mehr als ich poste


----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2010)

..... letztes - ich versprech´s ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (29. September 2010)

zeigs ruhig......ist doch schön


----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2010)

danke ..... aber wenn man hier zu oft sein bike - ohne "updates " präsentiert , wird man angekackt ...


----------



## stuk (29. September 2010)

ja ja die forumspolizei
posten aber selbst, wenn sie neue bremsflüssigkeit oder den luftdruck in den reifen geändert haben.......
mfg


----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2010)

jepp.-


----------



## Monolithic (29. September 2010)

@ trek

Was wiegt dein Bass, so ungefähr?


----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2010)

ganz genau 15,2


----------



## acid-driver (29. September 2010)

da kommt der freerider raus...
hab da auch mal was zusammengesteckt.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2010)

gefällt mir.-


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hab da auch mal was zusammengesteckt.



du alleine ?  na komm schon ich war ja auch dabei.


----------



## Ti-Max (30. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du alleine ?  na komm schon ich war ja auch dabei.



Hast die Sattelstütze eingebaut, oder 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

Sattelstütze "eingebaut" 

ne den reset eingepresst.


----------



## Ti-Max (30. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Sattelstütze "eingebaut"
> 
> ne den reset eingepresst.



Na, dann

Brauch Dich ja auch noch zum Steel-Set reinwichsen...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Na, dann
> 
> Brauch Dich ja auch noch zum Steel-Set reinwichsen...
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



ja komm´ste !


----------



## stuk (30. September 2010)

@ acid....wirklich schön geworden
mfg


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2010)




----------



## Luke-VTT (30. September 2010)

Vivid Air 

edit im anderen Fred gesehen, ccdb


----------



## wildbiker (30. September 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> da kommt der freerider raus...
> hab da auch mal was zusammengesteckt.



Schön, schön... Silberne Decals würden gut passen..


----------



## acid-driver (30. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne den reset eingepresst.



bitte die wortwahl beachten. ich hab extra zusammenstecken geschrieben. 
dieses kleine geile stück metall in dem anderen geilen stück metall hab ich in der tat dir zu verdanken 





einen passenden dämpfer hab ich auch schon hier liegen, leider hab ich immernoch keine antwort von nicolai wegen den buchsen 


wildbiker, silber???
und ich dachte immer, frauen hätten einen guten geschmackssinn 

die werden schwarz


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2010)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Vivid Air
> 
> edit im anderen Fred gesehen, ccdb




jep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (30. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> jep



welche EBL hat das gute stück denn? 
hast du ihn mal auf die waage geworfen? optimalerweise ohne feder und buchsen?


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2010)

Nur mit Feder aber mit ohne Buchsen 885g.


----------



## Mythilos (30. September 2010)

Abgesehen von der einzigartigen Optik, was kann denn das Teil (der Dämpfer da..) da besonderes?


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der einzigartigen Optik, was kann denn das Teil (der Dämpfer da..) da besonderes?



nichts kann er besser... 
er sieht nur gut aus,- u. ist schön von der verarbeitung.


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2010)

Eingebaut 













KHUJAND schrieb:


> nichts kann er besser...
> er sieht nur gut aus,- u. ist schön von der verarbeitung.



wird sich zeigen. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Ge!st (30. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nichts kann er besser...
> er sieht nur gut aus,- u. ist schön von der verarbeitung.


Das wollte ich auch Fragen...

Wie gut ist der Cane Creek Double Barrel im Vergleicht mit einem Fox DHX 5.0 oder BOS Stoy?

Wenn der Dämpfer aber nichts besser kann... tja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (30. September 2010)

doch sorum?


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> wird sich zeigen. Ich werde berichten.



jetz haste auch gold elox. am bike.


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Wie gut ist der Cane Creek Double Barrel im Vergleicht mit einem Fox DHX 5.0 oder BOS Stoy?
> Wenn der Dämpfer aber nichts besser kann... tja...




Der Fox 5.0 ist wohl kaum in einer Liga mit BOS oder CaneCreek. Der Double Barrel ist unbestritten der Dämpfer mit den meisten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Daran liegt aber auch die "Gefahr" bei dem Dämpfer; nicht jeder schafft es, ihn richtig auf sein Bike einzustellen. Kriegt man es hin, ist er wohl das beste, was man dämpfermäßig bekommen kann.


----------



## Luke-VTT (30. September 2010)

Ach ja, für den Chef selbst  Sieht gut aus. Optisch und sicher auch in puncto performance ein Gewinn fürs AM. Geiles Rad... jaaaaaaaa!


----------



## WODAN (30. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Eingebaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OT: grillt Ihr denn jeden Tag?


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> OT: grillt Ihr denn jeden Tag?



Nein! Mittwochs, Samstags und Sonntags nicht


----------



## zuspät (30. September 2010)

@guru: ich find ja da fehlt ne eloxierte schraube am umwerfer


----------



## dreamdeep (30. September 2010)

@Guru: Glückwunsch zum Dämpfer 
Wäre spitze, wenn Du ihn bei gelegenheit mal ohne Feder wiegen könntest, Buchsen könnten auch drin bleiben. Ist das ein 216mm?


----------



## chris_01 (1. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Wow.
Ich weiss, Geschmäcker sind ja immer verschieden, aber für mich ist
das mit Abstand das hübscheste Nicolai seit langem! Ohne Scheiss, mir gefällt das Rad 100%, obwohl ich nie der AFR Freund war...
Schick schick, vor allem durch die saugeile Farbkombi 

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Oktober 2010)

^du solltest dich besser erkundigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2010)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Wow.
> Ich weiss, Geschmäcker sind ja immer verschieden, aber für mich ist
> das mit Abstand das hübscheste Nicolai seit langem! Ohne Scheiss, mir gefällt das Rad 100%, obwohl ich nie der AFR Freund war...
> Schick schick, vor allem durch die saugeile Farbkombi
> ...




Danke Chris,

aber dass ^^^ ist mein AM 

das hier ist mein AFR


----------



## chris_01 (1. Oktober 2010)

Ah,
jetzt weiss ich auch warum ich es schön fand 
Ne, sorry. Beim AFR bin ich leider raus was Optik betrifft. Der Dom sieht einfach Sch$%e aus. Aber das AM schaut natürlich mega aus!!


Achso,
Galerie.





Hier dann noch einmal meins. Weiss gar nicht ob ich das schon einmal hier hatte... Muss aber auch mal dringend neue Bilder machen.

Für den CC Bereich soll dann 2011 wohl noch zuwachs was kommen...

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Oktober 2010)

spacertürmchen weg - sattel bissi hoch - zum . fürs bild - un  d gut is !!  tolle farbe !!!


----------



## chris_01 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hat ja schon wieder ein bissl anderes Setup - Spacerturm muss leider erstmal bleiben weil ich die Gabel eventuell nun doch noch gegen eine 2-step tauschen wollte...

Gruß
CHRiS

PS: wenn ich denn endlich mal wieder zu hause war (und nicht krank...)gibts auch standesgemäßere Bilder...


----------



## funbiker27 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.

Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, was das für ein Rahmen ist?

Wäre sehr nett!

Danke!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (2. Oktober 2010)

Nicolai Bass erster generation,oder evtl sogar noch ein virus!auf jeden fall nix für ne 200mm boxxer....


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Oktober 2010)

Wird ein Bass sein, beim Virus ist die Dämpfernahme an beiden Seiten anders.


----------



## nicolai.fan (2. Oktober 2010)

Hinterbau wurde bis Modell 2001 so gebaut
Hauptrahmen wurde ab Modell 2002 so gebaut
scheind ein Mid season Modell zu sein


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Oktober 2010)

..nette farbe  hat das bass-andere gabel rein - und los !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker27 (2. Oktober 2010)

Warum ne andere Gabel? Ihr werdet es vielleicht nicht glauben, aber es fährt sich gut.. Hätte gerne nen anderen dämpfer was passen da für welche rein? Also wieviel mm FW? Wie alt ist dann das Bike? Finde die Erkennungsnummer irgendwie nicht. Unter dem tretlager steht nichts..     Danke.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. Oktober 2010)

es wird hinten so 10-bis 13 cm Fw haben und da passt wohl kaum ne 2ooer Gabel dazu!das teil war mal für Gabeln bis 130mm ausgelegt!Dämpfer must halt von auge zu auge messen!reinbauen kannst du jeden Dämpfer in der passenden Länge


----------



## zuspät (3. Oktober 2010)

die frage is halt ob sich des teil mit so unterschiedlichen federwegen schön fährt.
ich hab ne 160ger drin und hab laut N 150mm am heck. des passt m.m.
aber 180 zu 130 find ich dann doch etwas zu derp. aber wenn du die einbauhöhe net ganz so überziehst mit der boxxer dan lass es doch wenns dir daucht
wäre evt interessant zu wissen was für technische daten dein rad hat. 
einbaulänge: wie der vorredner scho geschrieben hat messen. denk 190/57 sollte passen.
bei mir hätte eine eb von 200mm nichtmehr reingepasst.


----------



## funbiker27 (3. Oktober 2010)

Momentan hab ich nen 180er Dämpfer drin...

Feder ist zu hart, deswegen brauche ich was anderes..

Aber wie gesagt, ihr werdet es nicht glauben, es lässt sich geil fahren..

Aus welchem Jahr ist dann das Bike?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. Oktober 2010)

wie gesagt genau kann mans nicht sagen da Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen aus verschiedenen Jahrgängen sind!(s.nicolai fan)
2000-2002 könnte schon hinkommen!hast du da ne 180er boxxer oder nee 200er drin?Tausch doch beim Dämpfer einfach nur die Feder wenn sie dir zu hart ist!Manitoufedern z B passen auf das DNMzeug!sind die 180mm am Dämpfer von Auge zu Auge gemessen?hab noch nie gehört das es 180er Dämpfer gibt?


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Oktober 2010)

..bei meinen beiden geht einbaulänge 200 rein .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. Oktober 2010)

ja das sind aber auch die dh und fr Modelle mit dem neueren hinterbau


----------



## funbiker27 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ja mit der Feder hast du Recht..

Ist die 200er...

Was? So alt? 

Meint ihr denn, dass das der Rahmen noch lange aushält?

Wieviel meint ihr bekomme ich noch dafür (wenn ich ihn verkaufe)?

Danke vielmals!

P.S.: Ja, ist von Auge gemessen... Ist der Dnm Burner.. Müsste der sein: http://www.dnmsuspension.de/federdaempfer/burner-rc.html


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Oktober 2010)

...könnte einer von 1998 oder so sein .. aber das macht nix . er hält sicher noch !!! und wenn du doch spass damit hast , warum willst du ihn weggeben - mehr als 250 euro (ca.( kriegst du eh nicht dafür ... ich würde ihn mit weniger federweg fahren - 140 er gabel z.b . - und ihn zum freeriden nutzen - dann geht er auch für touren - und gut is ´. für´s gröberer würd´ich mir einfach noch was anderes anschaffen ... greez , k.


----------



## nicolai.fan (3. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...könnte einer von 1998 oder so sein .. aber das macht nix . er hält sicher noch !!! und wenn du doch spass damit hast , warum willst du ihn weggeben - mehr als 250 euro (ca.( kriegst du eh nicht dafür ... ich würde ihn mit weniger federweg fahren - 140 er gabel z.b . - und ihn zum freeriden nutzen - dann geht er auch für touren - und gut is ´. für´s gröberer würd´ich mir einfach noch was anderes anschaffen ... greez , k.




wie kommst Du auf ein 1998 Modell das ganz anderst aus !
auserdem war es 1998 noch ein Virus
wie gesagt:

Hinterbau wurde bis Modell 2001 so gebaut
Hauptrahmen wurde ab Modell 2002 so gebaut


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Oktober 2010)

..verwechselt , sorry ....- aber alles andere lass´ich mal so steh´n


----------



## waschi82 (3. Oktober 2010)

wenig bilder für den thread ?!? ;-)


----------



## Helium (4. Oktober 2010)

Der Fuhrpark von Guru ist aber nicht zu verachten
Helius AM&AFR, sicher eine gute Kombi


----------



## Ge!st (4. Oktober 2010)

guru, braucht der *Cane Creek Double Barrel* Dämpfer spezielle Buchsen (wie z.B. DT Swiss Dämpfer) oder passen da die üblichen Teile und kann z.B. die Dämpferachse von Nicolai weiter nutzen?


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> guru, braucht der *Cane Creek Double Barrel* Dämpfer spezielle Buchsen (wie z.B. DT Swiss Dämpfer) oder passen da die üblichen Teile und kann z.B. die Dämpferachse von Nicolai weiter nutzen?




Is mit Rock Shox und Fox identisch .


----------



## Ge!st (4. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Is mit Rock Shox und Fox identisch .


Dangöö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (5. Oktober 2010)

Besuch beim BikeBauer!!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2010)

Muß man den kennen ?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Oktober 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Besuch beim BikeBauer!!



hät´st ja ma wat sagen können.


----------



## waschi82 (5. Oktober 2010)

hm ich kenn den.... ;-)


----------



## acmatze (5. Oktober 2010)

...es fehlt übrigens ne Schraube an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme...


----------



## stuk (5. Oktober 2010)

passt so aber zur jacke


----------



## Helius-FR (5. Oktober 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Muß man den kennen ?



Wenn man Nicolai Färt ja.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2010)

Und wer ist der Jüngling ?


----------



## de´ AK77 (5. Oktober 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und wer ist der Jüngling ?




ein Haarmodel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (5. Oktober 2010)

nee nen jackenmodel ;-)


----------



## pfalz (5. Oktober 2010)

erkannt


----------



## chickenway-user (5. Oktober 2010)

Ein Ex-Haarmodell? Ich glaub ich weiss wer...


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. Oktober 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wenn man Nicolai Färt ja.




Hmm, ich fahr 3 Nicolais und kenn den Bike Bauer nicht. Ich hab die 3 Bikes auch wo anders kaufen können...


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Oktober 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Hmm, ich fahr 3 Nicolais und kenn den Bike Bauer nicht. Ich hab die 3 Bikes auch wo anders kaufen können...



Er ist ja auch nur zu Besuch beim Bike Bauer...

Ich gebe mal nen Tipp... Wer Betreut den das Nicolai Forum ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Oktober 2010)

da hängt ja so ein schönes Forstrocker im Schrank


----------



## Team Nicolai (6. Oktober 2010)

acmatze schrieb:


> ...es fehlt übrigens ne Schraube an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme...



nicht nur da, auf der anderen seite auch


----------



## Der_Graf (6. Oktober 2010)

yeah, da vinc


----------



## wildbiker (6. Oktober 2010)

sodele... Langeweile&Zeit heute aufm Bahnhof...halbwegs gescheits Bike(handy)foto... Erkältung lässt nach, ausgiebige Fahrt gestern und heute ohne Regen bei bestem Wetter richtig genossen...megageil...mag nix mehr andres haben... 




Gewicht liegt so bei ca. 13,5 kg.


----------



## aka (6. Oktober 2010)

Zeitlos, das Rad.
13.5kg wundert mich etwas - ist das gewogen?
Kommst du ohne Ueberhoehung aus?

Gruss!


----------



## wildbiker (6. Oktober 2010)

Gewogen..hm.. Hatte keine Möglichkeit die Waage irgendwo hinzuhängen, daher musst ich die Waage in der Hand halten und Rad dranhängen... Angabe könnte eher etwas ungenau sein.. Wobei die Laufräder etwas schwer sein könnten...

Ein bisschen könnt ich die Stütze noch rausziehen... Fands bisher so ok..


----------



## stuk (6. Oktober 2010)

yeah, wildbiker,
versuch mal weniger spacer unter dem vorbau zu packen, max 1cm, fährt dann noch besser durch kurven.


----------



## wildbiker (6. Oktober 2010)

Bin soweit erstmal zu frieden damit, is schnell abgeschnippelt, Sorgen macht mir meine Kurbel...  Wenn die Kohle stimmt, fliegt das Teil (vlt. auch erstmal das Innenlager).


----------



## stuk (6. Oktober 2010)

hope hat gute innenlager und gibt es auch in gold


----------



## aka (7. Oktober 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Gewogen..hm.. Hatte keine Möglichkeit die Waage irgendwo hinzuhängen, daher musst ich die Waage in der Hand halten und Rad dranhängen... Angabe könnte eher etwas ungenau sein.. Wobei die Laufräder etwas schwer sein könnten...


Hm, mir kommt das so viel vor weil ich an meinem einige Teile verbaut habe die mehr wiegen: Rahmen groesser, Pulver statt Elox, Gabel, Stütze. Der Rest dürfte Ähnlich sein.
Rechnerisch liege ich auch bei ca. 13.5kg, muss halt doch mal wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (7. Oktober 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> hope hat gute innenlager und gibt es auch in gold


Kann ich bestätigen, die Hope Innenlager sind wirklich gut, ich hatte zwei davon im Einsatz, jetzt nur noch eines, aber nicht weil ich nicht zufrieden war, sondern weil ich für meinen Tourer ein Reset HollowLite Innenlager gekauft habe (ist ein cooles Teil und superleicht).

Im Proceed Freerider habe ich immer noch das Hope Hollowtech II drin und das bleibt auch so


----------



## WODAN (7. Oktober 2010)

Kommen wir mal wieder zum Thema:
2MXTB,   17,5 kg


----------



## Carnologe (7. Oktober 2010)

Gefällt!


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Oktober 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Kommen wir mal wieder zum Thema:
> 2MXTB,   17,5 kg



cool !
ist das vom Julien ?
der hat jetzt mein Lambda


----------



## WODAN (7. Oktober 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> cool !






Kuwahades schrieb:


> ist das vom Julien ?


JEP 



Kuwahades schrieb:


> der hat jetzt mein Lambda


Ich weiß


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Oktober 2010)

die IBC Welt ist sehr klein 
Wie weit isser denn damit ?

Wo führst du denn das 2MXTB aus ?


----------



## WODAN (7. Oktober 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> die IBC Welt ist sehr klein
> Wie weit isser denn damit ?
> 
> Wo führst du denn das 2MXTB aus ?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2010)

ahh da isset ja. das ist doch das was ich gepulvert habe  oder ?


----------



## Team Nicolai (7. Oktober 2010)

manchmal sehen die späne echt komisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (7. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ahh da isset ja. das ist doch das was ich gepulvert habe  oder ?



ja genau das isses !

war letzte Woche an der Ostsee, da hat sich in der Woche ja doch einiges getan, sollte doch erst nächstes Jahr mit Fox 40 fertig werden


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ja genau das isses !
> 
> war letzte Woche an der Ostsee, da hat sich in der Woche ja doch einiges getan, sollte doch erst nächstes Jahr mit Fox 40 fertig werden




das bike ist so schön geworden,- obwohl ich eigentlich keinen MZ´s am NICOLAI mag. 






doch leider ist das foto sehr schlecht.  

kannste mal ein neues foto machen doer machen lassen...


----------



## abbath (7. Oktober 2010)

Das sieht aus, als wäre da ein 50er Kettenblatt dran.


----------



## WODAN (7. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ahh da isset ja. das ist doch das was ich gepulvert habe  oder ?



Und was sagste zu meinem UFO DS Nachfolger?


----------



## WODAN (7. Oktober 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Kommen wir mal wieder zum Thema:
> 2MXTB,   17,5 kg



Und da bei mir heute Schraubertag war, das ION gleich hinterher. Ist sogar 300 Gramm leichter als das 2MXTB 

Neu sind:
Bremsen, Vorbau/Kettenführung (beides 77d.), Laufradsatz, schmale Reifen usw...


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2010)

Geil das ION, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (7. Oktober 2010)

Das Ion gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Aber die Lenkermontage am Lambda sollte nochmal überdacht werden.


----------



## Team Nicolai (7. Oktober 2010)

nucleon am 2011....


----------



## Ge!st (7. Oktober 2010)

YES


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. Oktober 2010)

yes!


----------



## Carnologe (7. Oktober 2010)

Die Kurbelmontage sollte aber nochmal überdacht werden


----------



## funbiker27 (7. Oktober 2010)

WICHTIG!

Ich weiß das ich das lieber im Bikemakrt tuen sollte, aber da wir hier sowieso schon im Nicolai Forum sind:

Verkaufe einen gebrauchten Nicolai Bass Rahmen. TOP ZUSTAND! Dabei ist ein DNM Burner RC Dämpfer, welcher super funktioniert. 

Wer Interesse an diesem geilen Rahmen hat, bitte per PM melden (am besten mit Presivorschlag), schreibe auch sofort zurück.

Danke, D. Wiedemann

P.S.: Für Bilder auf Seite 67 heir im Forum gucken!

WICHTIG!


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. Oktober 2010)

funbiker27 schrieb:


> WICHTIG!!!WICHTIG!!!WICHTIG!!!WICHTIG!!!WICHTIG!!!WICHTIG!!!WICHTIG!!!WICHTIG!!!WICHTIG!!!WICHTIG!!!WICHTIG!!!WICHTIG!!!



Schlechter Stil. Ich entscheide gern selbst, was ich wichtig finde und ein "Wichtig" mit einem Ausrufungszeichen hätte vollauf gereicht  Egal, wie geil das Bass sein mag. Less is more!


----------



## Carnologe (7. Oktober 2010)

Herr Admin, walten Sie Ihres Amtes!


----------



## funbiker27 (7. Oktober 2010)

So besser?

Tut mir leid!


----------



## Carnologe (7. Oktober 2010)

Verkaufsangebote haben hier nichts verloren, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (7. Oktober 2010)

@funbiker : ..warum verkaufste ihn denn nun - ich denk´er fährt sich so extrem geil )noch dazu mit ´ner 180er gabel .... k.


----------



## MO_Thor (7. Oktober 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> nucleon am 2011....



Nicht meins, aber meines Bruders neuestes Spaßgerät*:





*mieses Handybild...


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Oktober 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Und da bei mir heute Schraubertag war, das ION gleich hinterher. Ist sogar 300 Gramm leichter als das 2MXTB
> 
> Neu sind:
> Bremsen, Vorbau/Kettenführung (beides 77d.), Laufradsatz, schmale Reifen usw...



Sehr Cool !

Welche Schläuche fährst du denn im Ion und wie schwer sind die ungefähr ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Und was sagste zu meinem UFO DS Nachfolger?



ganz chick,- aber was machst du damit ? 
dein ION is der wahnsinn  


@Team Nicolai
ich hab da was ähnliches für dich in meinem kofferraum.


----------



## softbiker (8. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ganz chick,- aber was machst du damit ?
> dein ION is der wahnsinn
> 
> 
> ...



Aha?! Wo steht denn dein Auto


----------



## Team Nicolai (11. Oktober 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Sehr Cool !
> 
> Welche Schläuche fährst du denn im Ion und wie schwer sind die ungefähr ?
> 
> Gruß Karsten



endgeile kiste, aber wo ist das evo ???


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> endgeile kiste, aber wo ist das evo ???



Hier extra für Dich. Es wurde auch dieses Jahr öfters artgerecht ausgeführt, u.a. in Todtnau 
Mittlerweile aber mit Race Face directmount Vorbau und Answer Lenker.


----------



## c_w (12. Oktober 2010)

Das Evo ist einfach ein super schönes Rad


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Oktober 2010)

Nimmst du die Maschine morgen mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2010)




----------



## softbiker (12. Oktober 2010)

Sprich er der Hühne woher er das Heft schon hat und was er hat dafür berappet!
Wat kost der dicke Schinken, dann bestell ich Ihn bei meiner Stickerbestellung gleich mit.
Ich dachte auch er sollte irgendwie dicker werden?


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Nimmst du die Maschine morgen mit?



Morgen darf das ION raus zum spielen kommen 
Ein Freund kommt doch noch mit, daher kein Platz fürs 2MXTB.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2010)

foto by Team Nicolai (Bike Bauer.de)


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ###
> 
> foto by Team Nicolai (Bike Bauer.de)



Kein unnötiger bling-bling, solche Bikes mag ich


----------



## stuk (12. Oktober 2010)

wo ist den der neue bash? 
und was ist mit dem kleinen aufkleber passiert?
oder ist das ein altes foto?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (12. Oktober 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Kein unnötiger bling-bling, solche Bikes mag ich



Wer ist denn der Hersteller...

Steht nichts drauf 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> oder ist das ein altes foto?




genau.


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2010)

was ich an der KeFü komisch finde...

sie ist der tiefste Punkt des Tretlagers

die verbiegt nicht, oder?


----------



## softbiker (12. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> was ich an der KeFü komisch finde...
> 
> sie ist der tiefste Punkt des Tretlagers
> 
> die verbiegt nicht, oder?



Freilich. Wenn du mal drauf aufsetzt verbiegt sie bestimmt


----------



## Luke-VTT (12. Oktober 2010)

@ Artur: was ein geiles Foto!


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> foto by Team Nicolai (Bike Bauer.de)



Einfach immer wieder schön der schlichte Aufbau.
... bis auf den Bash


----------



## uli.plass (12. Oktober 2010)

...


----------



## gravityjunkie (12. Oktober 2010)

Dann hier mal das frisch (für meine Freundin) aufgebaute Bass...


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Oktober 2010)




----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2010)

Evo, baby...
Immer noch das schönste Nicolai überhaupt.


----------



## Team Nicolai (13. Oktober 2010)




----------



## kroiterfee (13. Oktober 2010)

geile bikes. ein nucleon wäre auch mein traum. ein nucleon tfr.


----------



## Jettj (13. Oktober 2010)

Werde ich bestimmt bald live zusehen bekommen


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Oktober 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Evo, baby...
> Immer noch das schönste Nicolai überhaupt.



... fährt doch jeder


----------



## Team Nicolai (15. Oktober 2010)




----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2010)

schönes bild!


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Oktober 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


>



gepulvered by khujand .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (18. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gepulvered by khujand .



dann kommt bald mein TFR


----------



## petete2000 (21. Oktober 2010)

Fotos by: www.bikebauer.de 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## WODAN (21. Oktober 2010)

petete2000 schrieb:


> ####
> 
> Fotos by: www.bikebauer.de
> 
> ...



 Top!


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Oktober 2010)

Super 
Und jetzt weiss ich auch, für was KHUJAND neulich den N sticker gesucht hat, für den Dämpfer - macht sich gut!


----------



## stuk (21. Oktober 2010)

kleiner poser


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> kleiner poser



das is noch garnix zu dem hier. 





beim fussball lässt sich besser posen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (21. Oktober 2010)

und in 15 Jahren zu Real Madrid


...........dann haben die ufos jeden Tag ne andere Farbe


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> und in 15 Jahren zu Real Madrid
> 
> 
> ...........dann haben die ufos jeden Tag ne andere Farbe




*hust*   
es ist ja schon schlimm genug  das er in Duisburg spielt.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2010)

Die Jungs ausm Pott würden doch nie für so einen Kommerz-Verein kicken wie Real...Millionengage hin oder her.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Jungs ausm Pott würden doch nie für so einen Kommerz-Verein kicken wie Real...Millionengage hin oder her.



doch... sowas gibts.  
Özil war in der   Rot-Weiss Essen Jugend. 
Real hat kürzlich nen check in höhe von 100 T. euro denen überreicht. 
von daher finde ich Real Madrid sehr sozail.


----------



## stuk (21. Oktober 2010)

doch doch und von der Gage dann ne Halde kaufen....


----------



## c_w (21. Oktober 2010)

Khujand, ich glaub du hast die Ironie uebersehen ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Khujand, ich glaub du hast die Ironie uebersehen ;-)



war ja nur zur INFO ! jetzt bitte aber bikes posten. DANKE !


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Oktober 2010)

So... extra nur für KHUJAND, damit das Gemeckere über meine "Problemzone" ein Ende hat, habe ich mir endlich eine neue Kurbel mit Bash für mein neues AM angeschafft 

Einen neuen Sattel bekommt der Aufbau auch.

Beim Bash bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, ob ich ihn eventuell eloxieren lassen, könnte etwas zu viel silber für mein Farbkonzept sein.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

(es sind freuden tränen) 

lass den bash genau so wie er ist. passt 100%tig zur kurbel. 
spar das chromat an einer andern stelle.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> So... extra nur für KHUJAND



es gefällt mir so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> (es sind freuden tränen)



Puh  jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt, dachte schon er gefällt Dir nicht 

Also montier ich das ganz mal und schau mir an wie sich der Bash zum rest macht, eloxieren kann ich ja immer noch.

Jetzt muss nur noch der Rahmen und die Reverb kommen


----------



## psc1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

da muß ich dem Arthur zustimmen! Die Kurbel-Bash-Kombi sieht sehr sehr schön aus, solltest Du echt so übernehmen


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2010)

geiler Bash


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

"einen" 
müssen wir noch bekehren.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "einen"
> müssen wir noch bekehren.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2010)

Was ist das für ein Bash ?


----------



## Helium (21. Oktober 2010)

Der Canyon Bash sieht absolut wertig und edel aus


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Oktober 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was ist das fÃ¼r ein Bash ?



Ich getraue mich es ja kaum hier zu sagen, aber ist der Canyon XTR Bash. Mit 70â¬ recht teuer und lange Lieferzeit. Aber es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> aber ist der Canyon XTR Bash.



Hilfe, uah, geh weg mit dem Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (21. Oktober 2010)

Passt echt gut zusammen. Mattieren und dann an nen Raw Rahmen ;-)


----------



## frankweber (21. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich getraue mich es ja kaum hier zu sagen, aber ist der Canyon XTR Bash. Mit 70 recht teuer und lange Lieferzeit. Aber es hat sich gelohnt.


 

Aber wenn das ne Gabel wär, würdest Du sicher die Oberflächenqualität bemängeln 

Die Optik ist trotzdem sehr schön, und Macken kommen eh ratzfatz dran

( Hoffentlich steht nirgendwo Canyon drauf)

Lange Wartezeit ist da wohl üblich

Gruß Frank


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Oktober 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Aber wenn das ne Gabel wär, würdest Du sicher die Oberflächenqualität bemängeln


Ne Du, die ist ganz OK. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den RS Gabeln, die waren wirklich unter aller Sau, auch ganz ohne pingelig zu sein 



> Lange Wartezeit ist da wohl üblich


Ja, das dachte ich auch


----------



## petete2000 (21. Oktober 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Top!



Danke.


----------



## stuk (21. Oktober 2010)

braucht man ein bash?
damit die hose nicht dreckig wird?


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Oktober 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> ( Hoffentlich steht nirgendwo Canyon drauf)



nicht direkt, aber das Canyon symbol ist drauf  , aber das fällt eh keinem auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodeogirl (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein erstes Nicolai:


----------



## OldSchool (21. Oktober 2010)

Jaaa. Sieht lässig aus.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Oktober 2010)

das blaue AM schaut super aus!bis auf den roten Umlenkhebel,der schaut so blass aus!sonst echt geil!!

die XTR Kurbel mit dem Canyon-Bash schaut echt stark aus!sehr edel



c_w schrieb:


> Passt echt gut zusammen. Mattieren und dann an nen Raw Rahmen ;-)



oder so lassen und an meinen





Neue Gabel,Bremsen Dämpfer und LRS sind unterwegs!


----------



## Carnologe (22. Oktober 2010)

Ganz schön geile Lackierung...


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Oktober 2010)

@Rodeogirl: sehr schönes AM hast Du da 

@SOERWEIWELFRANK: sieht heiss aus! Hast Du den Rahmen noch mal versiegelt oder klar gepulvert?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Oktober 2010)

hab den Rahmen nochmal frisch versiegelt!das hält einwandfrei ...wollt ihn ja eibentlich vom Artur  farbig pulvern lassen aber ich brings nicht übers Herz!mir taugt die Optik einfach zu sehr!


----------



## psc1 (22. Oktober 2010)

soerweiwelfrank schrieb:


>



*fett*


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Oktober 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Neue Gabel,Bremsen Dämpfer und LRS sind unterwegs!


Details?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Oktober 2010)

Fox 36 Tallas R 180 2011 ohne kashima,Fox DHX 5 AIR,Hope Tech M4 und LRS aus Hope Naben und FunWorks 3nduro Felgen


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Oktober 2010)

Cool, bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Oktober 2010)

ich auch...


----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2010)

@SOERWEIWELFRANK: hast du den Rahmen gebeizt und dann poliert ?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Oktober 2010)

nein ,gleich in raw geordert und dann poliert


----------



## Rodeogirl (22. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank, es freut mich dass mein Bike gefällt...

@ SOERWEIWELFRANK: Der Umlenkhebel hat die gleiche Farbe wie die anderen roten Teile, sieht durch den Kamerablitz heller aus


----------



## WODAN (23. Oktober 2010)

Werkstatt Chaos


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (23. Oktober 2010)

da könnt ich leicht drin wohnen...sieht fast aus wie unser wohnzimmer wenn die kumpels zum schrauben kommen...


----------



## Cruiser (23. Oktober 2010)

Vorher -> Nachher


----------



## frankweber (23. Oktober 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Werkstatt Chaos


 
Hi Wodan
schöne Nicolaikumulation und gelungener Hängewaagenumbau 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Team Nicolai (23. Oktober 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Hi Wodan
> schöne Nicolaikumulation und gelungener Hängewaagenumbau
> 
> Gruß
> ...



das evo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (23. Oktober 2010)

@ rodeogirl

schönes Bike und sehr stimmig aufgebaut


----------



## Jettj (24. Oktober 2010)

@WODAN

Wie macht sich der Roco Air im Ion ?.
Hast aufjedenfall ein sehr schönen Fuhrpark


----------



## cubereiders (24. Oktober 2010)

Man **** ick bekomme das mit den Bildern nicht klar....


----------



## WODAN (24. Oktober 2010)

Jettj schrieb:


> @WODAN
> 
> Wie macht sich der Roco Air im Ion ?.
> Hast aufjedenfall ein sehr schönen Fuhrpark



Moin,
der Roco war nur zum Test verbaut, ich wollte etwas rumspielen   . 
Der Dämpfer hatte eine Länge von 241mm mit 76mm Hub, daher mußte ich die vorderen Dämpferaufnahmen sehr weit nach vorne schieben. Dann warte ich lieber auf den Vivid Air und bis dahin kommt wieder der Fox RC4 rein, der einfach nur Sahne ist


----------



## sluette (24. Oktober 2010)

so hier mal meine kiste mit geweisselten druckstreben (arturs paintjob).






nachdem die streben nun 4 wochen hier rumlagen bin ich heute mal dazu gekommen sie einzubauen, sorry für die schlechte qualität (iPhone halt)...


----------



## stuk (24. Oktober 2010)

geweisselten???
mir aber mit pisa blödkommen!
trotzdem schönes AM, kommt jetzt gut mit der weisen gabel
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (24. Oktober 2010)

Wie bist du eigentlich mit der HS zufrieden?


----------



## sluette (24. Oktober 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> geweisselten???



http://synonyms.woxikon.com/german-synonyms/wei%C3%9Feln.php



c_w schrieb:


> Wie bist du eigentlich mit der HS zufrieden?



HS ist top, auch nach 1 1/2 jahren dauereinsatz.
möchte sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> !



@ SOERWEIWELFRANK wie geil.  blos nicht pulvern... 
@ WODAN super sammlung (neid) ! 
@ sluette  sieht stimmig aus.


----------



## The_Edge (25. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder mein FR:


----------



## abbath (25. Oktober 2010)

Was sind das denn für Felgen? Sehen so schmal aus im Verhältnis zu den Reifen (2.4?).


----------



## The_Edge (25. Oktober 2010)

Sind Mavic EN321, Reifen sind 2.4er.


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Oktober 2010)

The_Edge schrieb:


> Mal wieder mein FR:



Gefällt mir! Welches Baujahr ist das denn?


----------



## stuk (25. Oktober 2010)

und was ist das für eine farbe?
sieht heller aus als mein aircraft matt aber auch dunkler als weiss. oder?

aber sehr sehr schön ist es.


----------



## The_Edge (25. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank!

Ist ein Helius FR '09 in XL, Farbe ist Aircraftgrey matt. Die Farbe kommt aber auf dem Foto heller rüber als in der Realität.


----------



## habbadu (25. Oktober 2010)

@ The_Edge: Das Rad gefällt mir sehr gut - kein Schnickschnack - bis auf den Tacho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (25. Oktober 2010)

@sluette : ...passt gut , mit dem weiss !!


----------



## der-gute (25. Oktober 2010)

Huiiiiiii

endlich ein XL


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Huiiiiiii
> 
> endlich ein XL



XL oder gar XXXXXXXXXLLLLLLLLL kommt hier nicht gut


----------



## habbadu (26. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> XL oder gar XXXXXXXXXLLLLLLLLL kommt hier nicht gut



halt' die Klappe, Du wohl zur Meckerliesel mutierter alter S...
ach ja, Ähnlichkeiten mit (noch) lebenden Personen sind - natürlich - rein zufällig


----------



## der-gute (26. Oktober 2010)

e´s  i´st doch gar kein 29er...


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Oktober 2010)

ich hab auch was...einen aufkleber! 







einen argon road rahmen hab ich auch, aber da muss noch viel passiern, bis der fährt.


----------



## OldSchool (27. Oktober 2010)

Warst du zu aggressiv? ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Oktober 2010)

in gewisser weise schon


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> .



schön im NICOLAI blau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (28. Oktober 2010)

war meiner auch


----------



## Jack22001 (29. Oktober 2010)




----------



## hdamok (30. Oktober 2010)

Was lange währt, wärt... ich freu mich


----------



## sluette (30. Oktober 2010)

top argon, hast du die x2 race verbaut ?


----------



## franky-biking (30. Oktober 2010)

Ah, endlich mal wieder ein Argon! Und ein richtig geiles dazu!

Super shoner und schlichter Aufbau - silber elox. + schwarze Parts... Klasse!

Nix gegen "Extra Love", aber tut echt gut diese Eleganz in Schlichtheit zu sehen.


----------



## stuk (30. Oktober 2010)

ist aber bronze elox
habe das bike letzte tage live bei c3 gesehen
sieht echt edel und sportlich aus
viel spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (30. Oktober 2010)

sehr schön , sehr clean , ohne viel schnick schnack !!


----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Oktober 2010)

Es war eimmal.......





in La Palma


----------



## nationrider (30. Oktober 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> *auf *La Palma


kollidierte der agb vom dämpfer nicht mit der trinkflasche?


----------



## sluette (30. Oktober 2010)

schöne kiste, meins hatte einen weissen hauptrahmen und bomber-orangenen hinterbau. habe leider keine bilder mehr davon.


----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Oktober 2010)

nationrider schrieb:


> kollidierte der agb vom dämpfer nicht mit der trinkflasche?



kollidierte nicht mit der Flasche


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2010)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Es war eimmal.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porno Oldschool


----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Oktober 2010)

Hab nochmal eins


----------



## guru39 (31. Oktober 2010)

Votecfanboys


----------



## sluette (31. Oktober 2010)

die gs4 hatte ich damals auch ein zeit lang verbaut, war ja quasi die erste "enduro" gabel mit mehr als 100mm federweg.


----------



## frankweber (31. Oktober 2010)

...





so ganz ohne Nicolai geht es irgendwie doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (31. Oktober 2010)

uih ein kumpel hatte sich vor paar jahren auch ein altes nicolai geschossen, die votec-gabeln waren damals anscheinend standart


----------



## Locke_Denny (31. Oktober 2010)

*Nicolai Argon FR *DH *in den USA*










*
Parts:

Rahmen:* *Nicolai Argon FR (Gr.M),Farbe Weiss**
Gabel:                RS Pike (Coil)**
Steuersatz: *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Acros AH-07S DH22mm *[/FONT]*
**[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vorbau: [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Syntace Superforce Vorbau 1 1/8"
Lenker: [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Syntace Vector Lowrider 13mm Rizer, 700mm
Griffe: Ergon [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GA1 All Mountain [/FONT]*
*Schalthebel: SAINT Rapidfire SL-M810*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bremsen: [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Saint Scheibenbremse BR-M810 180mm [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SM-RT76[/FONT]*
*Kurbel: SAINT Kurbel FC-M 810-2 (22=36)*
*Umwerfer: [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SLX Umwerfer FC-M667 2-fach
[/FONT]**[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Schaltwerk: [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Saint Schaltwerk RD-M810  SS[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kette: [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Yumeya Kette CN-YM81[/FONT]*
*Kassette: SLX Kassette CS-HG80 11-28*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Schnellspanner: DT Swiss [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RWS thru bolt Alu
[/FONT]**[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow
Sattelstuetze: Syntace P6 Alu
Sattelklemme: Syntace Super Lock[/FONT]
Pedale: PD-M545 XT*
*
LRS:

VR: 
Felge: Alex Rim Supra D
Speichen: Sapim CX Ray
Nabe: Acros A-Hub 75 20mm
Reifen: 2,5 Minion 1ply 60a

**HR: 
Felge: Alex Rim Supra 34
Speichen: Sapim CX Ray
Nabe: Acros A-Hub 75 10mm
Reifen: 2,35 Highroller Semislick 2ply 42aSt*
*
Gewicht: 14,1kg
*


----------



## WODAN (31. Oktober 2010)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> *Nicolai Argon FR *DH
> 
> ###



wow


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (31. Oktober 2010)

Argon sieht geil aus


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2010)

unsre beiden.


----------



## WODAN (31. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ###
> unsre beiden.




Doppeldaumen


----------



## Jettj (31. Oktober 2010)

Super Schöne Räder . Freu mich schon,die mal live zu sehen


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (31. Oktober 2010)

beide klasse


----------



## san_andreas (31. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön (bis auf das Altmetall an der Wand).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (1. November 2010)

artur, wo bleibt das nonius ?


----------



## der Digge (1. November 2010)

Im Nonius Thread


----------



## KHUJAND (2. November 2010)

DANKE 
der kabelbinder an der gabel,- ist nur vorrübergehend drann, um den vorderen bremszug in form zu bringen.
beim fahren knipse ich ihn natürlich ab.


----------



## OldSchool (2. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE
> der kabelbinder an der gabel,- ist nur vorrübergehend drann, um den vorderen bremszug in form zu bringen.
> beim fahren knipse ich ihn natürlich ab.




Nimm ein Stück Schnur zum auf und zu binden.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2010)

endzustand.


----------



## frankweber (3. November 2010)

super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AustRico (3. November 2010)

Sehr schön!
Den BG könnte man noch um 90° drehen, somit sitzt im Falle des Falles nicht das durch Bohrungen geschwächte Segment auf.


----------



## Luke-VTT (3. November 2010)

Das Ding ist einfach ein Traum!


----------



## stuk (3. November 2010)

yeah top schön klasse und suoer bild
ist der dämpfer jetzt auch ein 216er?
und einen "endzustand" gibt es doch gar nicht.....es geht immer weiter.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2010)

Rico: das mit dem bash is so gewollt. 
Luke: Danke.
stuk: der dämpfer ist ein 200er.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> endzustand.



Sehr schön! Jetzt noch eine leichte Kurbel und die Karre ist perfekt


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2010)

dream.
 ich finde die OCT eigentlich sehr gut... leicht+steif.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. November 2010)

Wird nicht leicht, den KHUJAND zu überzeugen

Der ist so perfektionistisch, der fettet sogar Zugkappen

Selten soviel Fett am Rad gehabt, auch an Stellen, wo die Sonne niemals scheinen wird

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (3. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> leicht+steif.



Hattest Du die Kurbel schon auf der Waage? Soweit ich weiss, wiegt die OCT mit Kettenblätter und Innenlager über 1000g, oder nicht? Zum Vergleich, eine XTR ohne großes Blatt mit Innenlager 700g. Da hätte es also jede Menge potential, damit Du unter die 15Kg kommst 



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wird nicht leicht, den KHUJAND zu überzeugen


Ich habe wegen KHUJAND extra einen Bashguard besorgt, da erwarte ich jetzt etwas entgegenkommen in der Kurbelfrage 



...


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2010)

lol Ti. ja  

dream,-
 ich hab mal nen flex test mit sämtlichen kurbeln gemacht. 
hab mich mit meinem ganzen gewicht auf eine ped. gestellt... die OCT hat sich am wenigsten verzogen,- und war somit die verwindungssteifste kurbel in meinem selbst test.
 das war für mich an argument...


----------



## flyingscot (3. November 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber dieser leichte Knick in der Linie Druckstreben - Dämpfer stört mich etwas. Das kommt hier wohl durch den B-Hebel. Mit dem A-Hebel, eingehängt in die oberste Position lagen die Druckstreben und der Dämpfer sehr schön in einer Linie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber dieser leichte Knick in der Linie Druckstreben - Dämpfer stört mich etwas. Das kommt hier wohl durch den B-Hebel. Mit dem A-Hebel, eingehängt in die oberste Position lagen die Druckstreben und der Dämpfer sehr schön in einer Linie.



ja den  A-Hebel hätte ich auch gerne... 
aber den gibt es für den Helius AM (2010) Rahmen nicht mehr


----------



## stuk (3. November 2010)

dann nehme doch die 11er aufhängung (hab sie grade irgendwo in einer signatur angeboten gesehen) und ein 216er dämpfer. 
dann ist es perfekt!


----------



## BobTheBuilder (3. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> endzustand.



Lese hier schon länger mit. Dieses Bike ist nicht ganz unschuldig daran, dass ich mich nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich entgegen aller Vernunft in den finanziellen Ruin stürzen werde, um auch ein AM aufzubauen...


----------



## acid-driver (3. November 2010)

artur, sehe ich da die anwendung eines bildbearbeitungsprogramms? 

kommt gut mit den kleinen aufklebern


----------



## san_andreas (3. November 2010)

Schade, dass das Rad nicht tatsächlich vor dem Hintergrund steht und etwas in der Luft schwebt.


----------



## abbath (3. November 2010)

Damit wollte er zeigen wie leicht es ist


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2010)

für san_andreas mache ich doch alles. 







hier ist der hintergrund echt. 
das bild  ist im studio beim user schroeti gemacht worden.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. November 2010)

Uiuiui, spitze so


----------



## some.body (3. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja den  A-Hebel hätte ich auch gerne...
> aber den gibt es für den Helius AM (2010) Rahmen nicht mehr



Kannst meinen A-Umlenkhebel haben ... wenn Du mir Deinen B gibst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KloBoBBerLe (3. November 2010)

Und wer war jetzt das mit der -11er Dämpferaufnahme?  Welche Farbe hat die?

A pros pros Dämpferoptik: Wie hat Nicolai das eigentlich bei dem AM-Bild auf deren Website gemacht, dass die Druckstreben und der Dämpfer in einer Linie liegen? Haben die da geschummelt und einen 200er Dämpfer mit A-ULH verbaut? Oder doch ein 216er Dämpfer mit -13er Aufhängung und B-Umlenkhebel?


----------



## some.body (4. November 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Und wer war jetzt das mit der -11er Dämpferaufnahme?  Welche Farbe hat die?



Das war dreamdeep. Sind aber leider nicht mehr zu haben, ich war schneller 



> A pros pros Dämpferoptik: Wie hat Nicolai das eigentlich bei dem AM-Bild auf deren Website gemacht, dass die Druckstreben und der Dämpfer in einer Linie liegen? Haben die da geschummelt und einen 200er Dämpfer mit A-ULH verbaut? Oder doch ein 216er Dämpfer mit -13er Aufhängung und B-Umlenkhebel?



Auf der Homepage von Nicolai ist eine -11er Halterung verbaut und der B-Umlenkhebel (und mit Sicherheit ein 216er Daempfer). Ich glaube der "Knick" bei KHUJAND kommt daher, dass er eine -11er Halterung (sieht man auf dem Foto) mit einem 200er Daempfer (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7719197&postcount=1871) und B-ULH kombiniert hat. Ist eigentlich so nicht vorgesehen. Aber vielleicht mag's KHUJAND ja, wenn das Heck etwas weiter absackt und alle Winkel etwas flacher werden.


----------



## flyingscot (4. November 2010)

.


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> für san_andreas mache ich doch alles.



Daaaaanke ! So pur ist das Bild doch viel besser.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. November 2010)

@some.body 

du hast recht... 
ich bekomme ne neue vordere aufnahme.  -11 ist falsch. (aber fahrbar)


----------



## stuk (4. November 2010)

khujand, das ist das was ich dir schon im august sagen wollte, aber da hast du ein zitat von vinc. rausgezogen das die aufhängung/hebel egal wäre.... ???
schonmal über den 216 monarch + nachgedacht?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7420320&postcount=1875


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> khujand, das ist das was ich dir schon im august sagen wollte, aber da hast du ein zitat von vinc. rausgezogen das die aufhängung/hebel egal wäre.... ???
> schonmal über den 216 monarch + nachgedacht?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7420320&postcount=1875




wie gesagt es ist  nicht richtig aber problemlos fahrbar auch lt.Fa. Nicolai.
ein 2,16er dämpfer kommt nicht in frage. 
morgen ist die neue dämpferaufnahme da.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie gesagt es ist  nicht richtig aber problemlos fahrbar auch lt.Fa. Nicolai.
> ein 2,16er dämpfer kommt nicht in frage.
> morgen ist die neue dämpferaufnahme da.


Dann mess mal bitte den Lenkwinkel mit der 11er und der neu alten Aufnahme, biiiiiitttteee


----------



## stuk (4. November 2010)

alles wird (ist) gut!!!

der unterschied zwischen 216er und 200er ist beim monarch deutlich spürbar.
hatte paarmal ein leih/testrad mit 200er monarch und das war bockiger und härter als mein 216er oder er ist im SAG weggetaucht.Vom 216er bin ich richtig begeistert.
kann aber sein das das beim dhx nicht nötig ist, der soll ja eh schon besser als der RS sein.
mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (4. November 2010)

leider wird der lenkwinkel dadurch etwas steiler.

mal sehn ... den kollisionstest mit der jätzigen aufnahme habe ich gemacht alles problemlos. 

lebe ich mit der "falschen" aufnahme u. behalte den besseren (flacheren)  lenkwinkel. 
oder baue ich die passende aufnahme ein, u. fahre den steilen lenkwinkel 

fragen über fragen  ?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> fragen über fragen  ?


Eine Probefahrt wird das klären 
Bitte nicht vergessen zu messen, ja?


----------



## Ti-Max (4. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> leider wird der lenkwinkel dadurch etwas steiler.
> 
> mal sehn ... den kollisionstest mit der jätzigen aufnahme habe ich gemacht alles problemlos.
> 
> ...



Gibt es was im Baumarkt zum Lenkwinkel messen?

Täte mich ja auch mal interessieren...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## der-gute (4. November 2010)

stell dein Rad senkrecht hin, lass ein Lot fallen und miss mit einem Geodreieck den LW

oder lass ein Lot durch die Vorderachse fallen und miss den Winkel an der Gabel


----------



## dreamdeep (4. November 2010)

Oder einfach einen Stab, als verlängerung bis zum Boden, an die Gabel halten und dann mit dem Geodreieck am Boden messen.


----------



## Ti-Max (4. November 2010)

Danke

So hatte ich mir das auch gedacht, hatte aber mal so einen digitalen Winkelmesser gesehen.

Probiere es aber zunächst mit der Geodreieck-Methode.

Muß dann nur in meinem Schulranzen kramen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## flyingscot (4. November 2010)

Ich mache das auch mit dem Lot und messe dann alle Abstände des entstehenden Dreiecks. Mit den trigonometrischen Gleichungen ist das Ergebnis sicher deutlich genauer, als mit einem Geodreieck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (4. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lebe ich mit der "falschen" aufnahme u. behalte den besseren (flacheren)  lenkwinkel.
> oder baue ich die passende aufnahme ein, u. fahre den steilen lenkwinkel



Die "falsche" Aufnahme ist ja nicht die einzige Möglichkeit, den LW wieder flacher zu bekommen. 
Aber die Probefahrt scheint mir erstmal der sinnvollste Weg rauszufinden, ob ein steilerer LW Dich überhaupt stört. Zumal ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, daß der Unterschied mehr als 0,5° ausmacht.


----------



## sluette (4. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> der unterschied zwischen 216er und 200er ist beim monarch deutlich spürbar.


beim dhx air habe ich keinen unterschied im ansprechvehalten bei den beiden längen merken können. den 216er kann ich aber mit weniger druck fahren. 
der unterschied zum 09er monarch war aber eklatant.


----------



## stuk (4. November 2010)

hi sluette,
du hast aber auch nicht die neuen aufhängungen, oder?
du fährst den dhx 216 dann auch nicht im oberen loch.
ich denke wir vergleichen dann äpfel mit birnen, beides lecker und gesund aber anders.

ich gehe aber davon aus der der DHX 216 besser als der monarch 216 sein würde.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. November 2010)

hab gerade nen 2,16er DHX 5.0 Air günstig bekommen...


----------



## stuk (4. November 2010)

khujand
das freut mich, ich denke du wirst damit glücklicher als mit dem 200er


----------



## sluette (4. November 2010)

ich habe beide mit dem alten hebel gefahren, den 200er im zweiten loch von oben (155mm federweg), den 216er nun im dritten loch von oben (157mm federweg). 
demnach sollte der 216er besser ansprechen weil das übersetzungsverhältnis günstiger ist. ist für mich aber nicht merkbar.


----------



## Mythilos (4. November 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> ich habe beide mit dem alten hebel gefahren, den 200er im zweiten loch von oben (155mm federweg), den 216er nun im dritten loch von oben (157mm federweg).
> demnach sollte der 216er besser ansprechen weil das übersetzungsverhältnis günstiger ist. ist für mich aber nicht merkbar.



mit 57mm Hub..oder?


----------



## sluette (4. November 2010)

ja, 200x57mm und 216x63mm


----------



## WODAN (4. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> So hatte ich mir das auch gedacht, hatte aber mal so einen digitalen Winkelmesser gesehen.
> 
> ...



Ich benutze immer solch einen einfachen Winkelmesser, kostet übrigens 3,95  >>> HIER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (4. November 2010)

Wie funktioniert der winkelmesser denn und ist er einigermassen genau?


----------



## WODAN (4. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert der winkelmesser denn und ist er einigermassen genau?



Ich würde sagen er ist genauer als ein Lot und Geodreieck 

Einfach eine Seite ans Steuerrohr halten und den Winkel ablesen, das ist alles


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (4. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert der winkelmesser denn und ist er einigermassen genau?



Funktioniert wohl einfach über ein Gewicht, welches im Lot unterhalb des Zeigers hängt, und den Zeiger somit immer vertikal nach oben stehen lässt.
Bei Verdrehen des Gehäuses behält das Gewicht mit Zeiger seine senkrechte Position bei, und der Zeiger zeigt auf den am gedrehten Gehäuse angezeigten Winkel. 

Somit ist der Winkelmesser nur für vertikale Winkelmessungen geeignet, nicht für horizontale.


----------



## Brainspiller (4. November 2010)

warum denn nicht?

das schwarze teil scheint rechtwinklig zu sein und die skala geht in beide richtungen hoch bis 90 und dann wieder auf null...

Ich würde sagen damit kann man auch horizontal messen.
auch überkopf wenns sein muss.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. November 2010)

Danke!
Heisst aber auch, dass das Bike "im Wasser" stehen muss. Aber fÃ¼r 3,99â¬ kann man nicht viel falsch machen, ich werde das Teil mal testen.


----------



## sluette (5. November 2010)

liefert auch sehr gute ergebnisse, ebener boden vorrausgesetzt (ohne schei$$):






und kostet nur 0,79 in apples appstore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (5. November 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Funktioniert wohl einfach über ein Gewicht, welches im Lot unterhalb des Zeigers hängt, und den Zeiger somit immer vertikal nach oben stehen lässt.
> Bei Verdrehen des Gehäuses behält das Gewicht mit Zeiger seine senkrechte Position bei, und der Zeiger zeigt auf den am gedrehten Gehäuse angezeigten Winkel.
> 
> Somit ist der Winkelmesser nur für vertikale Winkelmessungen geeignet, nicht für horizontale.



Aufbau 1, Funktion 6, setzen 



Brainspiller schrieb:


> warum denn nicht?
> 
> das schwarze teil scheint rechtwinklig zu sein und die skala geht in beide richtungen hoch bis 90 und dann wieder auf null...
> 
> ...



1 mit Sternchen


----------



## KHUJAND (5. November 2010)

ich nehme diesen,- per hand einstellbar...  

PS:Bernd dein rahmen geht montag in´s laugenbad.


----------



## WODAN (5. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ###
> 
> PS:Bernd dein rahmen geht montag in´s laugenbad.


----------



## some.body (5. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hab gerade nen 2,16er DHX 5.0 Air günstig bekommen...



Will auch einen!


----------



## dreamdeep (5. November 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> liefert auch sehr gute ergebnisse, ebener boden vorrausgesetzt (ohne schei$$):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool! Ist gekauft. Wie heisst die App?


----------



## kawumm (5. November 2010)

Die App heisst Winkelmesser  

Gibt es aber auch als Zubehör für die Wasserwaagen App, sieht aber ein wenig anders aus


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (5. November 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Aufbau 1, Funktion 6, setzen
> 
> 
> 
> 1 mit Sternchen



Ich meinte, dass man damit keine Winkel in der *horizontalen Ebene* messen kann. Wie denn auch, ist ja technisch bedingt garnicht möglich...


----------



## joseppe (6. November 2010)

optional tut es auch noch ein foto von der seite und ein grafik-programm. dann ist auch ein unebener boden egal.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. November 2010)

Nachdem sich an meinem FR auch wieder mal was getan hat, hier die Bilder:













Neu sind die Pedale von Moshcore, der Bashguard von Race Face und der Dämpfer (obwohl der ursprünglich schon drin war).


----------



## MrFreak (6. November 2010)

mal eine kurze Frage: muss ich im Ufo eine 12mm Steckachse fahren oder passt auch ne 10mm. weil ich zurzeit in meiner Hope-Nabe eine dt rws thru bolt 10x135mm fahre. wenn nicht muss ich ja wie auf Seite xx beschrieben mir die selber umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayjay94 (7. November 2010)

hier ist meins gestern endlich gekommen und sei gerade eben fertig aufgebaut nur noch keine fotos vom aufgebauten gemacht weil cam leer und handycam is shit


----------



## Jayjay94 (7. November 2010)

mit dem bild klappt net vlt morgen


----------



## KHUJAND (8. November 2010)

seltsam seltsam ?  
das nach  so vielen jahren FOX DHX AIR Dämpfer,- nun die leute anfangen über diesen dämpfer zu mosern, 
es kann doch nicht sein das ! FOX ! top gabeln baut,- und nur bei (air) dämpfern schlampen ? 
Ich hab wenige erfahrung mit FOX Dämpfern,- fahre jahrelang ROCK-SHOX 

was ist eure erfahruung und meinung ?


----------



## psc1 (8. November 2010)

Hi Khujand,

da hast Du irgendwie recht - wieso sollen denn "auf einmal" die Foxdämpfer schlecht sein?

Zu deiner Frage: Ich fahre nun etwa 2 Jahre den DHX 5 Air im AM. Belastet wird er schon mal mit 95kg Lebendmasse ;-) und gefahren wird im Taunus (und so) und regelmäßig am Gardasee. 
Ich bin mit dem Dämpfer sehr zufrieden und nutze gerade am Lago bei langen steileren Anstiegen auch gerne die mögliche Option den Dämpfer zu blockieren.
Bergab ist er super, obwohl er im ersten Teil des Hubes einen sehr linearen Eindruck der Dämpfungslinie hinterlässt. (Stört mich aber nicht)

Aus meiner Sicht ein Klasse Dämpfer (nach wie vor).


----------



## stuk (8. November 2010)

hallo khujand,
wie schon mal geschrieben, bin ich grade vom dhx-air im nucleon-AM sehr angetan und überlege nun überm Winter ob ich meinen Monarch gegen einen dhx-air oder monarch-plus oder vivid-air tauschen soll. Ich verfolge die Diskussion also auch.....
Mein monarch ist eigentlich super, aber er spricht auf kleine Unebenheiten nicht an. Dafür sackt er nicht durch, bietet gut Feedback und taucht beim Abspringen nicht weg. Außerdem mag ich es nicht unbedingt wenn die Federelemente von unterschiedlichen Herstellern stammen. Dabei geht es aber nur um die Optik. Ich ziehe auch kein Malojatrikot zur fox-Hose an!

Mit Fox-Gabeln und Dämpfer haben wir generell, also ehr meine Freundin, in ihrem bike sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

mfg


----------



## blutbuche (8. November 2010)

@khu: ..naja , is doch nix neues , dass immer die neusten sachen "hip" und "top" sind - und dinge , die jahrelang prima gefunzt haben , dann als schrott bezeichnet werden ... egal , ob gabeln , bremsen , stützen etc. .... werd´ich auch nie versteh´n , aber ansch. sind viele so "gestrickt" , dass man ale halbe jahre mit ner neuen sache um die ecke kommen muss, damit sie was zu bejubeln haben ... schade eigentlich - gibt so viele "alte" gut bewährt e sachen !!!


----------



## frankweber (8. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> seltsam seltsam ?
> das nach so vielen jahren FOX DHX AIR Dämpfer,- nun die leute anfangen über diesen dämpfer zu mosern,
> es kann doch nicht sein das ! FOX ! top gabeln baut,- und nur bei (air) dämpfern schlampen ?
> Ich hab wenige erfahrung mit FOX Dämpfern,- fahre jahrelang ROCK-SHOX
> ...


 
Mein RC 4 Dämpfer im AFR ist so soft, daß ich es immerhin trotz gebrochenem Bein 8 Tage in Livigno ausgehalten habe und davon 5 Tage im Motolinobikepark war.
und das obwohl es ein 2010 er und kein 2011 er ist.

Ansonsten wollt ich natürlich auch nicht mehr den Kadett GTI von vor 30 Jahren bewegen müssen.


----------



## stuk (8. November 2010)

es gibt/gab doch gar kein kadett gti!
bei opel hieß das doch gSI
MFG
VOM KLUGSCHxxßER


----------



## Kuwahades (8. November 2010)

GTE hieß dass, als es noch was getaucht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (8. November 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> GTE hieß dass, als es noch was getaucht hat


 
War nachlässig von mir, aber ich glaub er hieß: 2.0 GT/E


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> ich habe beide mit dem alten hebel gefahren, den 200er im zweiten loch von oben (155mm federweg), den 216er nun im dritten loch von oben (157mm federweg).
> demnach sollte der 216er besser ansprechen weil das übersetzungsverhältnis günstiger ist. ist für mich aber nicht merkbar.



sooo.
mein lenkwinkel mit der vorderen dämpferaufnahme (für einen 216er dämpfer) und einem verbauten 200ter dämpfer war 65,5 grad.

mein jetziger lenkwinkel mit der vorderen dämpferaufnahme (für einen 216er dämpfer) und einem jetzt  verbauten 216er dämpfer ist nun 67,7 grad.

der flachere winkel war optisch deutlich schöner als jetzt .

hat aber auch einen vorteil,- der umwerfer kann ca. 6mm tiefer,-das fahrverhalten konnte ich noch nicht testen.

die neuen 2011er AM´s haben alle einen 66,5 grad lenkwinkel. 
die alten 2010er AM´s haben einen 67,7 grad lenkwinkel. (leider)


----------



## stuk (9. November 2010)

du wirst (trotzdem) begeistert sein


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> du wirst (trotzdem) begeistert sein



SCHADE
 hätte doch lieber den modifizierten flacheren lenkwinkel so wie für 2011 vorgesehen... 

ist aber nicht zu ändern jetzt .


----------



## dreamdeep (9. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sooo.
> mein lenkwinkel mit der vorderen dämpferaufnahme (für einen 216er dämpfer) und einem verbauten 200ter dämpfer war 65,5 grad.



Krass, mir ist der schon immer so flach vorgekommen, aber 65,55 hätte ich nicht gedacht. Welchen DH hast Du, den 11er? Könntest auch einen 13er verbauen, dann wird es wieder etwas flacher.

Und ich geh jetzt los, meinen Rahmen abholen


----------



## Bingo1979 (9. November 2010)

@ dreamdeep:

Welche Farbe/Farbkombi wird es diesmal?


Gruss
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2010)

-11


----------



## dreamdeep (9. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> -11



Na dann los 

@Bingo1979: dieses mal wird es weniger spektakulär, dafür aber passend zur Fox und zum Angleset 





....


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sooo.
> mein lenkwinkel mit der vorderen dämpferaufnahme (für einen 216er dämpfer) und einem verbauten 200ter dämpfer war 65,5 grad.
> 
> mein jetziger lenkwinkel mit der vorderen dämpferaufnahme (für einen 216er dämpfer) und einem jetzt  verbauten 216er dämpfer ist nun 67,7 grad.
> ...








so nun alles richtich gemacht.


----------



## stuk (9. November 2010)

wie gesagt "jetzt ist es perfekt"
du wirst jetzt weniger druck im dämpfer brauchen und der federweg kann sich besser "aufbauen" ohne durchzusacken (trotz weniger druck)
los raus jetzt testen!!!
viel spaß
,


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> wie gesagt "jetzt ist es perfekt"
> du wirst jetzt weniger druck im dämpfer brauchen und der federweg kann sich besser "aufbauen" ohne durchzusacken (trotz weniger druck)
> los raus jetzt testen!!!
> viel spaß
> ,



DANKE ! 
hab noch ne std.u. 15 min. zu arbeiten


----------



## powermac (9. November 2010)

@Khujand

Du kannst auch mal probieren die vorletzte Frederwegseinstellung hinten zu fahren, müsten dann knapp unter 160mm sein. Mach ich mit dem 216er Dämpfer seit einer Weile so und finde das Fahrverhalten deutlich harmonischer als mit vollem Federweg bei einer 160er Gabel, Lenkwinkel wird auf jedenfall leicht spürbar flacher dadurch was ich auch angenehmer fand.

Gruß

Power


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (9. November 2010)

powermac schrieb:


> Lenkwinkel wird auf jedenfall leicht spürbar flacher dadurch was ich auch angenehmer fand.



Ganz sicher? Eigentlich liegen die Bohrungen am Umlenkhebel doch genau auf der Kreisbahn des Dämpfers.
Da verändert sich am Lenkwinkel theoretisch nix...


----------



## powermac (10. November 2010)

Jo, der Umlenkhebel kommt ein Stück nach vorne und das Tretlager etwas tiefer. Schau mal genau auf die Fotos von der Aufnahme dort sieht man recht gut das der Umlenkhebel weiter rankommen muss wenn man die Löcher weiter unten nutzt. Gefühlt ist der Lenkwinkel nen halbes Grad flacher etwas, habs aber nicht nachgemessen.

Power


----------



## stuk (10. November 2010)

das tretlager kommt dann noch tiefer?
wie bereits beschrieben ist das für einige ja jetzt schon grenzwertig.
auch ich setze hin und wieder beim pedalieren auf.


----------



## lakekeman (10. November 2010)

Ein tiefes Tretlager hat bergab enorme Vorteile (und das Tretlager vom AM ist wirklich nicht besonders tief, eher "durchschitt"). Hier und da vielleicht mal aufsetzen sollte man da gerne in Kauf nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (10. November 2010)

ja bergab gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. wenn die Pedale wagerecht stehen ist das auch kein Problem, nachtretten wenn kein Gerumpel ist und weiter.
aber wenn man das AM zum touren nimmt und bei abgesenkten Gabeln bergauf oft in den Boden tritt (und ich meine jetzt keine echten Hindernisse) ist das schon blöd.
ich senke die Gabel aber eh nicht mehr ab, außer es geht Stunden über Asphalt nach oben.


----------



## Tante-Emma (10. November 2010)

Um Std. nach oben zu fahren, muss ich die Gabel nicht mehr absenken, da fahre ich nur noch mit der Bahn o.nem Lift.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. November 2010)

Karl-Heinz is made by:
Cycle Culture Company
Mülheimer Strasse 79
47058 Duisburg

www.cdrei.de

Pictures © B. Stork


----------



## some.body (11. November 2010)




----------



## KHUJAND (11. November 2010)

es ist farblich schon grenzwertig... 
aber man sollte respekt zollen für den konsequenten  aufbau !


----------



## stuk (11. November 2010)

und es zeigt mal, was im customaufbau alles möglich ist (umeloxierte bremse, lackierte Gabel, Serien-lrs anders beklebt und mit tune- Nabe etc.)

live in duisburg angeschaut, wirkt das orange Ding sehr stimmig und gar nicht unruhig.
ich mag den "Karl-Heinz"


----------



## Luke-VTT (11. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es ist farblich schon grenzwertig...
> aber man sollte respekt zollen für den konsequenten  aufbau !



Farblich ist es mir tatsächlich too much - und Du hast Recht, Respekt für den Aufbau, auch wenn ich sicher einiges anders gemacht hätte. Gutes Dig, ich würds schlichter machen


----------



## KHUJAND (11. November 2010)

aber wie stuk  es in einem anderen thread treffend formuliert hat,-  es gehört einem bikeladen,- da muss es knallen...  


ich denke wenn es bei zeiten  used aussieht ,- wird es noch besser


----------



## softbiker (11. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es ist farblich schon grenzwertig...
> aber man sollte respekt zollen für den konsequenten  aufbau !



Was ist an dem Aufbau konsepuent?
Wenn du dieses durchgehend hässliche elox-rot meinst dann hast du wohl recht. Dass Mülltonnenauto-Orange finde ich nämlich klasse 
Ich mein das Bike an sich ist toll, es würde aber nicht in mein Farbschema passen, daher ists auch leider nicht meins
Ich hätte es schon fast verbrochen und zu meinem firedep.-red Rahmen diesen roten DT-LRS zu holen. Da bin ich froh dass ich das nicht gemacht hab, und die Gabel wollte ich fast auch noch rot lackieren lassen.
Naja jetz ists hald langweilig rot-schwarz,  wenn nur bald meine Kurbel vom alu-chefkoch kommen würde. Ich verpasse hier noch die letzten schönen Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (11. November 2010)

Genial.


----------



## Tom:-) (11. November 2010)

gewagte frisur die ihr da habt karl-heinz ... kann man für den?
stark polarisierendes bike. mir gefällt die malerkiste.


----------



## sluette (12. November 2010)

Artur, hast du noch details von den roten hope bremsen ? würde mich interessieren ob sie nachträglich umeloxiert wurden oder ob's custom von hope ist.


----------



## softbiker (12. November 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> Artur, hast du noch details von den roten hope bremsen ? würde mich interessieren ob sie nachträglich umeloxiert wurden oder ob's custom von hope ist.



Das ist bestimmt nachträglich eloxiert worden. Eine rote Serie hat es von Hope wie ich meine nie gegeben.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. November 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> Artur, hast du noch details von den roten hope bremsen ? würde mich interessieren ob sie nachträglich umeloxiert wurden oder ob's custom von hope ist.



mein Kumpel Björn arbeitet in duisburg bei Cycle Culture Company
hier noch mehr bilder.
--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/32686


----------



## stuk (12. November 2010)

ich habe lange mit dem Besitzer bei c3 über das Rad diskutiert.
die Bremsen wurden nachträglich  "extrageloved"
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (12. November 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt nachträglich eloxiert worden. Eine rote Serie hat es von Hope wie ich meine nie gegeben.



na, nicht ganz. es gab mal eine mono4 limited 





schade auf den bildern von c3 sieht die farbe ein wenig matt aus, müsste man mal live sehen...

gruss aus moskau, bis spider


----------



## CaptainSlow (12. November 2010)

my Helius RC (already have it a year)


----------



## softbiker (12. November 2010)

Spitzen Bergziege


----------



## der Digge (12. November 2010)

Bist du in das Gehege geklettert oder chillt die bei dir im Garten?

schönes Rad


----------



## OldSchool (12. November 2010)

Ja, super Aufbau, nicht so überstyled.


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (12. November 2010)

Schön! 

Nur der Spacerturm muss noch weg... 
Der LRS wirkt richtig groß, bei den kleinen Bremsscheiben.


----------



## CaptainSlow (13. November 2010)

Danke für die positiven Antworten

@der Digge 
die Zeige laufen bei uns im Garten

@KloBoBBerLe
naturlich geht der Spacerturm noch weg, aber muss es zuerst noch testen


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. November 2010)

Endlich ist es da, hier schon mal ein Vorgeschmack:






Dieser ungekürzte Umwerferturm ist mal echt hässlich!


----------



## nollak (13. November 2010)

Jap ist er, aber da sich das so anhoert als wenn du den kueryen wuredest bin ich aufs komplett ebike gespannt. Das lila extra love sieht mit dem schwary elox auf jeden fall geil aus.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. November 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut 
Wie baust Du den Rahmen auf? Bin gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (13. November 2010)

Ich werde zwei Bikes draus machen. Einmal mit der guten alten Boxxer WC mit schwarzem Casting und Vivid-Coil-Dämpfer und einmal mit Lyrik Solo Air 170 und Monarch-Dämpfer. Reset Steuersatz in lila kommt heute Abend noch rein, lila SLX-Kurbel, lila Hope Innenlager, lila Hope Sattelklemme, etc. sind noch immer beim Eloxieren... Grüner Sixpack-Lenker, Thomson Vorbau und Sattelstütze warten auch auf ihren Einsatz. Radsatz kommt beim leichten Aufbau ein ZTR Flow auf Hope zum Einsatz, beim Bikepark/DH bin ich noch unschlüssig. Ich freu mich!


----------



## kroiterfee (13. November 2010)

hehe. dein fr lebt bei mir weiter und bekommt die tage neue lager bei nicolai. ich fahr auch die 2 bike-strategie. zum touren lyric u-turn und ztr flow mit cx-ray an ck-naben und für den bikepark eine totem coil mit sun eight track felgen an ringle naben. dämpfer bleibt der vivid.

nächstes jahr dann letzte ausbaustufe mit pulverung und hammerschmidt. hoffentlich gibts bis dahin ne gescheite, leichte verstellbare sattelstütze.


----------



## OldSchool (13. November 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hoffentlich gibts bis dahin ne gescheite, leichte verstellbare sattelstütze.



Kauf dir die GravityDropper. Ich fahr die ohne Probleme seit 2006. Habe die mit nur 7,5 cm Versenkung und da geht schon vieles. Ich habe noch eine Normale für extremere Sachen und für CC Touren wo Gewicht wichtig ist.


----------



## kroiterfee (13. November 2010)

wenn die nicht optisch so ein graus wäre. vieleicht bringt ja syntace noch was. oder rockshox eine mit hebel.


----------



## Ge!st (13. November 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einer Kind Shock I900 oder I950?

Ich habe beide im Einsatz, die I900 seit über einem Jahr die I950 sei mehreren Monaten und beide Teile Funktionieren tadellos.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. November 2010)

kein spiel?

im moment ist finaziell eh ebbe. geht alles für windeln drauf.


----------



## c_w (14. November 2010)

Über Sattelstützen kann man sich im entsprechenden Thread auslassen, da wurde ja auch schon zu allen aktuellen Stützen genug geschrieben. Von massiven Problemen wird dort mit allen berichtet... meine Joplin hat auch 2 Jahre klaglos ihren Dienst getan, um jetzt Probleme zu machen. Ist wohl mal ein großer Service fällig.

Hier geht's aber um Fotos :-D


----------



## kroiterfee (14. November 2010)

recht hascht.


----------



## waschi82 (14. November 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Hier geht's aber um Fotos :-D



Hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (14. November 2010)

Da fehlt doch 'ne Kettenblattschraube...

Sonst sieht's dufte aus! Das orange lässt's irgendwie leicht ausschau'n.


----------



## waschi82 (14. November 2010)

man...ihr seht auch alles ;-) ist ergänzt !


----------



## Jettj (14. November 2010)

Sehr sehr schönes Ufo  .

Wie geht die Mrp Führung ?. Leicht einstellbar ?


----------



## kroiterfee (14. November 2010)

vorn fehlt zu dem die ventilkappe. 

ist das ein medium schaltwerk?


----------



## der-gute (14. November 2010)

Ventilkappen machen eine Unwucht ;-)


----------



## dhbiker247 (14. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ventilkappen machen eine Unwucht ;-)


 Ventile auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. November 2010)

obligatorisch versus fakultativ


----------



## José94 (14. November 2010)

@captainslow wieviel wiegt dei rc hab einen ähnlichenaufbau vor ??


----------



## franky-biking (15. November 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> obligatorisch versus fakultativ




Wow!


----------



## KHUJAND (15. November 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> Hier:


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2010)

Schönes UFO ! Spacer raus und SLR drauf.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. November 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Reset Steuersatz in lila kommt heute Abend noch rein, lila SLX-Kurbel, lila Hope Innenlager, lila Hope Sattelklemme, etc. sind noch immer beim Eloxieren...



Die Lila eloxierten Teile habe ich gerade im Fotoalbum gesehen, das wird spitze werden


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. November 2010)

Ich hab Sie selber grad erst gesehen, bin gespannt wie sich die Eloxtöne verstehen, Nicolai und Reset passen super!


----------



## thunder666 (15. November 2010)

Mir war die Frage, ob sich die verschiedenen Lilatöne untereinander beißen, letztendlich zu unsicher u. ich bin deshalb von dieser Farbkombi noch auf eine etwas konservativere(zeitlosere) umgeswitcht. Wenn alles passt, dann ist es jedoch .


----------



## waschi82 (16. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schönes UFO ! Spacer raus und SLR drauf.



Danke! SLR kommt 2011 und spacer sind jetzt auch raus ;-) ventilkappen sind weggepimpt und sonst....war sonst noch was?


----------



## stuk (17. November 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> wenn sich die gelegenheit bietet, schmeiss den monarch raus und mache einen dhx5 air rein. der monarch ist gut, ja aber dazwischen liegen nochmal welten.



@ sluette: ich glaube du hast Recht gehabt.   habe jetzt auch mal den DHX-Air eingebaut. Erste kleine Einstellungsfahrt ergab schon ein AHA.
mehr nach dem WE......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. November 2010)

AHA


----------



## KHUJAND (17. November 2010)

+ Neues Foto. bitte !


----------



## stuk (17. November 2010)

artur "mein guter"
DANKE nochmals 

fotos folgen am WE
aber fertig ist das AM noch nicht ganz:
werde nach dem Winter auf 2fach (22 36???) und Kefü umbauen....


----------



## KHUJAND (17. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> artur "mein guter"
> DANKE nochmals
> 
> fotos folgen am WE
> ...




kommt ne slx ?


----------



## stuk (17. November 2010)

nein:
ich werde die aluverstärte noir, mit hope-innenlager weiterfahren. großes blatt wird wohl 
36er, weiß das aber noch nicht und mit dem bash muss ich mich auch noch schlau machen....
aber erst wenn das dreckswetter vorbei ist.


----------



## blutbuche (18. November 2010)

...ach , mir war mal danach , auch , wenns schon jeder kennt


----------



## Ge!st (19. November 2010)

Mein Nucleon TFR mit Wintersetup, was bedeute Winterlaufrandsatz und Beleuchtung.


----------



## kroiterfee (19. November 2010)

wozu ist eigentlich diese box am unterrohr bei den nucleon modellen?


----------



## Ge!st (19. November 2010)

Da warden die Schaltkabel der Getriebebox und des Schaltdrehgriffs connectet und die Verbindungen sind somit gut geschützt.

Beim Nucleon AM werden diese offen seitlich am Rahmen geführt, was ich persönlich nicht so gut finde (also Option kann wohl auch beim AM die Box bekommen!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (19. November 2010)

das tfr ist mein favorit.  leider isses so teuer. :-(


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Da warden die Schaltkabel der Getriebebox und des Schaltdrehgriffs connectet und die Verbindungen sind somit gut geschützt.
> 
> Beim Nucleon AM werden diese offen seitlich am Rahmen geführt, was ich persönlich nicht so gut finde (also Option kann wohl auch beim AM die Box bekommen!).



hallo das ist nicht richtig!!

die schaltbox ist serie, die seitliche zugverlegung ist sonderwunsch.

nix für ungut


----------



## Ge!st (19. November 2010)

Sorry und danke für die korrekte Info.

Warum wird überhaupt die seitliche Zugverlegung von Nicolai quasi auf Wunsch angeboten, also ich finde die Box ist die bessere Lösung?


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Sorry und danke für die korrekte Info.
> 
> Warum wird überhaupt die seitliche Zugverlegung von Nicolai quasi auf Wunsch angeboten, also ich finde die Box ist die bessere Lösung?



ich wollte die zugverlegung so, weil ich es optisch netter gefunden habe, und es praktischer ist beim zugwechsel usw. aber das ist natürlich geschmacksache


----------



## stuk (20. November 2010)

weil ich mich freue und stolz bin und das foto gewünscht war ) auch nochmal hier....
(2fach und kefü kommt nach dem winter)


----------



## Luke-VTT (20. November 2010)

Wie schon in der Galerie geschrieben: gefällt mir sehr. Schlicht mit schönen Akzenten und stimmigen parts aufgebaut... chapeau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (20. November 2010)

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner oder besser Schreiber nur anschließen, tolles Bike


----------



## WODAN (20. November 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo das ist nicht richtig!!
> 
> die schaltbox ist serie, die seitliche zugverlegung ist sonderwunsch.
> 
> nix für ungut



Wenn es einer weiß, dann der Thomas 

Habe übrigens mein TFR gerade zur Umrüstung von Schaltbox auf seitliche Führung bei Nicolai. Finde ich auch bei meinem Evo schöner.
Die Box ist hässlich


----------



## KHUJAND (22. November 2010)

hab auch ein neues foto. 






und mit der richtigen dämpferlänge.


----------



## Ge!st (22. November 2010)

Für mich eines der schönsten AMs, besonders die Rahmenfarbe...


----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2010)

Ja, tolles Rad !


----------



## Ti-Max (22. November 2010)

Jepp,

sowohl von Artur als auch von Stuk sehr schöne AMs.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Luke-VTT (22. November 2010)

Super! Zwei extrem schöne Räder


----------



## guru39 (22. November 2010)

find ich fast noch schicker als Artur´s Baik


----------



## Luke-VTT (22. November 2010)




----------



## habbadu (22. November 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> find ich fast noch schicker als Artur´s Baik



Fett - da geh' ich hin - da kauf' ich ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (22. November 2010)

...aber wir haben 2010 - und das auch nicht mehr lange...


----------



## Kuwahades (22. November 2010)

Danke Artur


----------



## dreamdeep (22. November 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Danke Artur



Hab ich auch 

Danke Artur


----------



## Ge!st (22. November 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Hab ich auch
> 
> Danke Artur


Schließe mich an, hab´s in schwarz/grau


----------



## waschi82 (22. November 2010)

Geiles Bike Artur! YEAH!


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2010)

DANKE auch. 

dazu das passende auto.


----------



## Mayhem (23. November 2010)

Mein Helius ST.
Der Umwerferturm wurde schon auf ein Minimum abgesägt. Leider noch nicht auf diesem Bild. Jetzt suche ich noch einen flach bauenden Steuersatz damit ich die flache Gabelbrücke anschrauben kann. Wer kann mir einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Harvester (23. November 2010)

also gelb-weiß is ja auch mal chick


----------



## wildbiker (23. November 2010)

Ein mal ein nicht so sauberes Helius... war Sonntag im Sandkasten spielen ... Man macht das Teil mega Spaß... Allerdings, nach dems mich auf ner vereisten Holzbrücke gelegt hat, werd ich wohl die Reifen tauschen... Find ich bei Nässe nicht so der Knaller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (23. November 2010)

viel spaß beim putzen
und mach mal ordenliche pedale drauf


----------



## abbath (23. November 2010)

Mayhems ST ist super.


----------



## wildbiker (23. November 2010)

Hm... neue Pedale sind bald mal fällig, hier fallen teilweise die Pins raus... Noch funzen die Teile und bleiben somit erstmal noch... Wenn neu, dann gern was flaches...und vlt. noch in Gold...


----------



## Mayhem (25. November 2010)

@ abbath:

cooler Name und vielen Dank!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. November 2010)

Meins,endlich wieder fertig...





Teile!
Rahmen:            Helius FR 09 raw poliert
Gabel:                Fox Tallas 180 r
Dämpfer:            Fox DHX 5 Air
LRS:                    Hope Pro 2,FunWorks 3nduro Felgen,
Bremsen:            Hope Tech M4 203/183
Kurbel:                Race Face Atlas AM poliert ,X-Type DH Innenlager,
Kettenblätter:     Spezialites 38/26
Kettenführung:   G.Junkies 2G poliert
Bash:                  kugaberlin,"AMORI-EDITION"
Schaltung:          XTR Komplett
Kette:                 KMC x9 gold
Vorbau:              Thomson x4
Steuersatz:        Reset HD118
Lenker:               SixpackRacing Millenium XXL 785
Griffe:                 Sixpack Fingertrix
Barends:            ODI poliert
Sattel:                Selle Italia Filante
Stütze:               Thomson Elite
Klemme:              Hope
Pedale:               FunWorks Mag 360
Reifen:                Maxxis Advantage FR 2,4

Gewicht laut Personenwaage zwischen 15,6-15,9 kg,sie mag sich ned so recht entscheiden!aber is mir eigentlich au ladde...
Es fährt sich supergeil...


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2010)

Super ! Bis auf den Riesen-Steuersatz (auch wenn es ein Reset ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (26. November 2010)

Sehr sehr Geil !!! 

Nur der blaue Lenker wäre nich meins.


----------



## stuk (27. November 2010)

sehr schönes und gutes FR glückwunsch
viel spaß damit


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. November 2010)

Kommt unter die Top 5 meiner Nicolai Favoriten


----------



## abbath (27. November 2010)

Die Kurbel gefällt mir irgendwie nicht, ansonsten finde ich es auch gelungen.


----------



## psc1 (27. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

der Winter naht (oder ist ja eigentlich schon da) und damit beginnt die Bastelzeit...
Hier mal ne grobe Aufstellung der Parts zum Aufbau meines gerade bestellten IONs:

- Größe L in schwarz elox und Extra-Love in orange
- Dämpfer Fox RC4
- Boxxer WC 2010 in schwarz
- Reset 118 HDAL in orange
- Vorbau Thomson 50mm
- Lenker Race Face Atlas FR in orange
- Griffe ODI
- Shifter X9
- Schaltwerk X9 Shorty
- Kassette Dura Ace
- Kurbel / Innenlager Race Face Atlas FR in orange
- Bremse Hope M4
- Sattelklemme Tune Würger in orange
- Sattelstütze Thomson
- 180gr. Sattel in schwarz
- Kefü 77designz Freesolo Superlight
- Laufräder Hope PRO 2 mit Mavic 721
- Reifen Muddy Mary 2.35

Wenn alles klappt, dann ist er Weihnachten da ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2010)

@psc1: da hoffe ich mal, dass die orangenen Farben der verschiedenen Hersteller halbwegs zusammen passen.


----------



## psc1 (27. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @psc1: da hoffe ich mal, dass die orangenen Farben der verschiedenen Hersteller halbwegs zusammen passen.



Ja da habe ich auch Bedenken gehabt, aber...




... die Teile hab ich mir vorab alle beim Händler zeigen lassen und sie passen gut - und jetzt liegen sie im Wohnzimmer und warten ;-)


----------



## Team Nicolai (27. November 2010)

so gesehen im winterwald 






Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## psc1 (27. November 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so gesehen im winterwald
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schön, dass Du es nicht verschreckt hast ;-)

Gruß Peter


----------



## frankweber (27. November 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der Winter naht (oder ist ja eigentlich schon da) und damit beginnt die Bastelzeit...
> Hier mal ne grobe Aufstellung der Parts zum Aufbau meines gerade bestellten IONs:
> ...


 

Das wird sehr gut, sehr feine Auswahl excellent!



ich würd mal überlegen ob nicht ein anderes Innenlager, da das Atlas nicht so lange hält würd ich das diabolus innenlager nehmen aber das kann man ja auch nach verschleiß tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (28. November 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Das wird sehr gut, sehr feine Auswahl excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> ich würd mal überlegen ob nicht ein anderes Innenlager, da das Atlas nicht so lange hält würd ich das diabolus innenlager nehmen aber das kann man ja auch nach verschleiß tauschen.



Danke, bin auch schon echt gespannt wie es dann so aussieht 
und ja das mit dem Innenlager sehe ich auch so, erstmal kaputt fahren und dann tauschen ;-)


----------



## WODAN (29. November 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der Winter naht (oder ist ja eigentlich schon da) und damit beginnt die Bastelzeit...
> Hier mal ne grobe Aufstellung der Parts zum Aufbau meines gerade bestellten IONs:
> ...



Super Teileliste.
Mit anderer Schaltung und Bremsen würde ich mir ein ION genauso aufbauen


----------



## psc1 (29. November 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Super Teileliste.
> Mit anderer Schaltung und Bremsen würde ich mir ein ION genauso aufbauen



Danke 

Naja, an guten (bereits erfolgten) Projekten kann man sich ruhig orientieren


----------



## PoisonB (2. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hab auch ein neues foto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich werde es auch bald einmal fahren.


----------



## Team Nicolai (3. Dezember 2010)

Helius AM XXL gegen Helius AM L






Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## stuk (3. Dezember 2010)

thomas dir fehlt ne schraube (an der dämpferaufhängung)

Monsterteil das xxl


----------



## WODAN (3. Dezember 2010)

EVO im Schnee...


----------



## Jettj (3. Dezember 2010)

Einfach nur schön.
Wie gerne würde ich den mal test fahren


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2010)

Das XXL ist ja mal abartig mit dem primitiven Vierkantrohr zwischen Sitzrohr und Oberrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (3. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> thomas dir fehlt ne schraube (an der dämpferaufhängung)
> 
> Monsterteil das xxl



die schraube fehlt sogar auch auf der anderen seite


----------



## Team Nicolai (3. Dezember 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das XXL ist ja mal abartig mit dem primitiven Vierkantrohr zwischen Sitzrohr und Oberrohr.


----------



## Team Nicolai (3. Dezember 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> EVO im Schnee...



soooo geil


----------



## franky-biking (3. Dezember 2010)

Boah, ein AM in XXL. Könntest du davon mal ein enzelnes Foto einstellen? Ich müsst von den Körpermassen auch so eins haben, hab mich aber immer vor der Optik gescheut. Das würd ich gern mal komplett sehen ums realistisch zu beurteilen. Ein paar Geo Daten täten mich auch brennend ineteressieren...

Das wär' supi, Thomas.


----------



## Team Nicolai (3. Dezember 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Boah, ein AM in XXL. Könntest du davon mal ein enzelnes Foto einstellen? Ich müsst von den Körpermassen auch so eins haben, hab mich aber immer vor der Optik gescheut. Das würd ich gern mal komplett sehen ums realistisch zu beurteilen. Ein paar Geo Daten täten mich auch brennend ineteressieren...
> 
> Das wär' supi, Thomas.



daten kommen die woche.
das helius wurde dem kunden unter den hintern gebaut, das ist halt Nicolai

gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## franky-biking (3. Dezember 2010)

Dann dank dir schon mal. Bin ich mal gespannt. Wobei ich bei meinen 1,98 mit dem XLer Argon FR mit etwas längerem Sitzrohr supi klarkomme...
Werde ich mal vergleichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (3. Dezember 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Dann dank dir schon mal. Bin ich mal gespannt. Wobei ich bei meinen 1,98 mit dem XLer Argon FR mit etwas längerem Sitzrohr supi klarkomme...
> Werde ich mal vergleichen!



Meinst du nicht das eine 500 mm Shannon Stütze das Problem lösen würde?


----------



## franky-biking (3. Dezember 2010)

@ Old School: Bei meinem Argon tut sie das in 550mm Sonderanfertigung. Nicht weil ich so weit raus muss, sondern nur um das Sitzrohr des Rahmen zu entlasten. Hab ich so bei all meinen Bikes verbaut.

Will nur mal genau sehen wie's AM in Sondergrösse ausschaut und was für ne Geo es hat. Ich hab mich ja bereits für ein Nonius in XL entschieden. Ist aber noch nicht bestellt.


----------



## OldSchool (3. Dezember 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> @ Old School: Bei meinem Argon tut sie das in 550mm Sonderanfertigung. Nicht weil ich so weit raus muss, sondern nur um das Sitzrohr des Rahmen zu entlasten. Hab ich so bei all meinen Bikes verbaut.
> 
> Will nur mal genau sehen wie's AM in Sondergrösse ausschaut und was für ne Geo es hat. Ich hab mich ja bereits für ein Nonius in XL entschieden. Ist aber noch nicht bestellt.



 Was hast du für eine Schrittlänge?

Bin selber 1,92 groß für mich recht aber eine 400-410 mm Stütze im XL Rahmen.


----------



## franky-biking (3. Dezember 2010)

Ne 400er würde mir von der Länge theoretisch auch reichen, dann bin ich mit Abschluss der Stütze knapp unter dem Knotenpunkt. Da sind mir bei meinem Gewicht (fahrbereit 100-110kg) aber die Eingangskräfte auf das Sitzrohr zu gross, daher die Überlänge nur als Sicherheitsreserve um den Rahmen zu schonen. Mein Sitzrohr wurde auch durchgehend ausgerieben sodass ich bis kurz vor's Tretlager versenken kann. Meine Schrittlänge ist 93/94 cm


----------



## OldSchool (3. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar. Schrittlänge ist bei mir 92-93 cm.


----------



## der-gute (4. Dezember 2010)

ich bin 196 cm und finde die XL-Geodaten bei Nicolai sehr ansprechend

mein Argon FR:


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Dezember 2010)

alter schwede,da würd ich ja nie hochkommen


----------



## psc1 (4. Dezember 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> EVO im Schnee...



quasi ein SchneEvo  

Sieht so fett aus - viel Spaß heute aufm Berch !


----------



## OldSchool (4. Dezember 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> alter schwede,da würd ich ja nie hochkommen



Der gute ist halt ein richtiger Bikebergsteiger um da auf den Sattel zu kommen.


----------



## Ge!st (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe heute eine 3-stündige Tour mit meinem TFR durch den verscheiten Odenwald absolviert. Das Bike geht einfach klasse auch durch tiefen Schnee und das selbst bergauf, besser lässt es sich mit meinen anderen Bikes im Schnee auch nicht fahren, das höhere Gewicht spielt dabei meiner Meinung praktisch keine Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (4. Dezember 2010)

Bei dem Wetter eh nicht.


----------



## schmiddio (4. Dezember 2010)

möchte auch mal zeigen was ich sooo hab...


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Dezember 2010)




----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Dezember 2010)

@Geist , wieso verläuft deine Bremsleitung außen auf der Gabel ?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Dezember 2010)

schmiddio schrieb:


> möchte auch mal zeigen was ich sooo hab...


Hammer!!!
was issn des für a Farbe?


----------



## schmiddio (4. Dezember 2010)

Krypto-Night-Green, hat -N- leider nicht mehr im Programm, da die Bestandteile der Beschichtung nicht gerade umweltfreundlich sind..


----------



## c_w (4. Dezember 2010)

Kryptonite.. sieht in dem Licht aber anders aus.


----------



## paradox (4. Dezember 2010)

@ Kröte:

uiii neue gabel, warum jetzt eine lyrik statt der revelation? das plus an federweg?
wie ich sehe endlich vernünftige scheiben 

was wiegt denn das gute stück jetzt?

gruß chris


----------



## risingrider (4. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt endlich fertig aufgebaut 

@schmiddio sehr schönes grün und rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (4. Dezember 2010)

hey hypnokröte
dein leichtprojekt ist ja erwachsen geworden


----------



## pfalz (4. Dezember 2010)

Dann klemm ich meines hier auch mal wieder rein...





Nur das Handy dabeigehabt heut, ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## zuspät (4. Dezember 2010)

uih des grüne ufo is lecker 

ich steh auf grün


----------



## OldSchool (4. Dezember 2010)

schmiddio schrieb:


> möchte auch mal zeigen was ich sooo hab...



Was für ein geiler Schlitten. Super. 

Eingelenker sind einfach schön.


----------



## Ge!st (4. Dezember 2010)

Beide UFO STs gefallen mir und die Krypto-Night-Green Farbe ist ja mal extrem geil


----------



## Luke-VTT (4. Dezember 2010)

@*Ge!st: wahnsinnig gutes TFR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (4. Dezember 2010)

@HypnoKröte
Hast recht, könnte ich eigentlich innen entlag führen (ist ja schnell gemacht).

@Luke
Danke  Ich bin selbst immer wieder begeister vom TFR, das ist einfach ein tolles Stück Biketechnik made by Nicolai.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2010)

@schmiddio: super Rad ! Tolle Farbe !
@risingrider: auch sehr schön, bis auf die grausligen 888 Decals.


----------



## Jettj (5. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schöne seite  Super Räder


----------



## blutbuche (5. Dezember 2010)

green !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Dezember 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


>



bisschen kurze bremsleitung vorne gelle?


----------



## schmiddio (5. Dezember 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Kryptonite.. sieht in dem Licht aber anders aus.



AHA und wie verbleiben wir jetzt??? In meiner Galerie befinden sich noch Bilder bei Sonnenschein...


----------



## c_w (5. Dezember 2010)

schmiddio schrieb:


> AHA und wie verbleiben wir jetzt??? In meiner Galerie befinden sich noch Bilder bei Sonnenschein...



Hm? Ich wollt nur feststellen, dass sich das Kryptonite schreibt und dass das auf deinem Bild etwas anders rüberkommt als es imho in live aussieht


----------



## schmiddio (5. Dezember 2010)

Oh je der rechtschreib Teufel hat bei mir mal wieder voll zugeschlagen...Sry dafür!!!
Hast recht, in wirklichkeit ist Kryptonite viel Kräftiger!!!


----------



## <Freireiter> (5. Dezember 2010)

Weils grad so schön dazupaßt, hab auch noch Bilder meiner Nicolai's im Schnee.


----------



## Dropdead (6. Dezember 2010)

Nicht meins, allerdings ist der Aufbau zu 90% auf meinen Mist gewachsen und ich habe es auch auf die Räder gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (6. Dezember 2010)

Genial. Welches Grün ist das? Ohne Decals kommt auch gut - der Rahmen spricht für sich selbst.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Dezember 2010)

wie "schlimm" doch die fox 40 im AFR aussieht.  

@Dropdead  
super


----------



## pratt (6. Dezember 2010)

<Freireiter> schrieb:


> Weils grad so schön dazupaßt, hab auch noch Bilder meiner Nicolai's im Schnee.



Schöne Räder!


----------



## stuk (6. Dezember 2010)

das graue camo gefällt mir extrem
und das nato grüne argon ebenfalls

ich mag diese military-optik 

fröhliche NICO-laus allerseits


----------



## WODAN (6. Dezember 2010)

@ <Freireiter>: mach mal bitte bessere Fotos vom Evo, ansonsten 

@ Dropdead: schöner Aufbau, sieht nach jeder Menge Singletrailspaß aus


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Dezember 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> @ <Freireiter>: mach mal bitte bessere Fotos vom Evo, ansonsten



*eeeecht* ? 
beim/im aufbau is doch so einiges schief gelaufen. 

*super rahmen,- 
*super gabel (jedoch nicht für ein -N-)

rest eher dürftig.


----------



## sluette (6. Dezember 2010)

das argon FR schaut saucool aus!


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Dezember 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> das argon FR schaut saucool aus!



Das ist ein Argon CC (die 2011er Modelle haben durch die längere Gabelfreigabe nun ein Gusset unter dem Unterrohr), schaut aber trotzdem cool aus, mit weißem Sattel noch cooler...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Dezember 2010)

Kickertisch in unserer Werkstatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (6. Dezember 2010)

Das nennt du eine Werkstatt... wo ist der Staub, Dreck usw. und dann noch fette Ledercouch und so... für mich ist das mehr ein Partyraum


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Dezember 2010)

du wirst es nicht glauben,- aber dort bekommt man tatsächlich ein bike aufgebaut...   
werkbank + werkzeuchschrank befinden sich auf der linken seite.  

hab vieles ausgeräumt,- (bis auf das kult sofa) früher war es ne echte werkstatt mit plunder, staub u. dreck. 
heute ist alles klisch rein, u. wird u. a. auch als chill out raum für die anmgrenzende sauna genutzt. 

sonst überlebe ich den Deutschen winter nicht.


----------



## sluette (6. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das ist ein Argon CC ...


ja, da hast du recht... ich war schon solange nicht mehr in der garage, weiss gar nicht mehr wie meins ausschaut ...



KHUJAND schrieb:


> Kickertisch in unserer Werkstatt.


boaaaahhh, nimm diesen 2-danger rahmen von der wand. wenn ich das teil sehe muss ich immer an meine zeit bei BICYCLES in essen denken...


----------



## Bartenwal (6. Dezember 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Genial. Welches Grün ist das? Ohne Decals kommt auch gut - der Rahmen spricht für sich selbst.


Hallo abbath,

das sieht aus wie RAL 6003 (Olivgrün) in Matt. 

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Dropdead (6. Dezember 2010)

@abbath: Das ist Nato Olive Matt; Ral habe ich nicht parat.
Der Rahmen ist ein Argon ROCC, um das Kind genau beim Namen zu nennen. Ein paar Teile sind inzwischen geändert: Flite drauf, Lenker gekürzt und Pedale sollen noch durch die neuen XTR ersetzt werden.

So wie es oben steht wiegt es exakt 13,095kg.
@all: Danke fürs Lob


----------



## c_w (6. Dezember 2010)

Ist der Spacerturm auch weg? ;-)

Ich finde, zu dem decallosen Rahmen würde dann auch ne decallose Gabel viiiieeel besser passen. Und ich mag weisse Parts eh nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (6. Dezember 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich finde, zu dem decallosen Rahmen würde dann auch ne decallose Gabel viiiieeel besser passen.



Stimmt, jetzt wo Du es sagst, stört es mich auch

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## abbath (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub nicht, dass weiß ohne Decals an der Gabel gut aussehen.


----------



## c_w (6. Dezember 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass weiß ohne Decals an der Gabel gut aussehen.



Keine weisse Gabel fänd ich eh noch viel besser ;-)


----------



## Dropdead (6. Dezember 2010)

Spacerturm ist weg und die Decals sind ebenfalls runter. Ich habe allerdings keine Bilder davon, weil sie nach dem obigen Bild erst entfernt wurden. 2011er Fox gibt es leider nicht in schwarz...

Das Ansprechverhalten der Fox ist aber der Wahnsinn! Bisher waren alle Fox die ich "out of the box" gefahren bin eher straff, aber das Kashima-Coating scheint echt was zu bringen!


----------



## p.2-max (9. Dezember 2010)

so jetzt poste ich auch mal.
mein rad, fertig für die saison 2011 unter den flaggen des team extra love. 
ja ich weiß, dass rad ist net geputzt, wird halt gefahren...





gruß
max


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2010)

*kettenstrebenschutz*


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2010)

Wie macht sich der Vivid Air ?


----------



## p.2-max (9. Dezember 2010)

groß gefahren bin ich ihn noch net^^

habe ihn gerade erst eingebaut, aber so vom sitz/drück gefühl ist er gut, mal gucken ob am we was geht mit fahren, bei dem schnee.

@KHUJAND: was ist mit dem kettenstrebenschutz, der funktioniert...


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2010)

p.2-max schrieb:


> was ist mit dem kettenstrebenschutz...



der ist eines Nicolais nicht würdig.


----------



## p.2-max (9. Dezember 2010)

ja ich weiß, aber diese neopren dinger halten nix aus, und die schlauchlösung funktioniert halt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (10. Dezember 2010)

Nimm doch Lenkerband


----------



## PoisonB (10. Dezember 2010)

Jettj schrieb:


> Nimm doch Lenkerband


Ganz genau da gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Dezember 2010)

Wozu, die kaputten Schläuche sind eh über und halten doch mit Sicherheit mehr aus als Neoprenschützer oder Lenkerband. Außerdem ist das ein Downhiller, der - wie es aussieht - auch artgerecht gefahren wird. 

Gruß Björn


----------



## tmac111 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich will das ganze demnächst mal mit Schrumpfschlauch versuchen. Den gibt es auch in transparent. Sollte nicht so dick auftragen wie in Fahrradschlauch und die Kabelbinder zur Fixierung kann man sich auch sparen.

Aber solange bleib ich auch bei meinem Fahrradschlauch.


----------



## tanchoplatinum (10. Dezember 2010)

salü

der schrumpfschlauch ist sehr hart und geht daher schneller kaputt, als ein schlauch. gibt aber verschiedene schrumpfschläuche.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt schon flexible auch. Leider kriegt man Schrumpfschlauch in kleinen Mengen fast nur zu Apothekenpreisen.


----------



## blutbuche (10. Dezember 2010)

denke auch , ein alter schlauch is okay - zum . sehr haltbar ....kannst ja mit wd40 drüberreiben , dann glänzt er schön ...


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Dezember 2010)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Wozu, die kaputten Schläuche sind eh über und halten doch mit Sicherheit mehr aus als Neoprenschützer oder Lenkerband....



Sehe ich genauso, Style ist nicht für jeden alles.


----------



## schlammdiva (12. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der ist eines Nicolais nicht würdig.



... geht auch in eines Nicolais würdig 





In feinstem handvernähtem Leder und hält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (12. Dezember 2010)

Respekt - das nenn ich mal angemessen stilvoll

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2010)

ja, sieht echt gut aus .-


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal ein Update:

Dämpfer ist jetzt der Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 Tune E mit komprimierter Kammer und mit 57 mm Hub (effektiv sind es fast 60 mm, die sichtbare Kolbenlänge ist bereits 57 mm lang und bis zum Anschlag verschwindet diese noch ein paar Millimeter im Gehäuse)

Vorbau ist derselbe, jedoch nun in schwarz. Vorderreifen ist nunmehr wintertauglich.

Dämpferupdate folgt, bisher bin ich jedoch sehr angetan...

Und ein Flaschenhalter

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2010)

jehh jehh  obwohl ich schneebilder nicht kommentiere.


sieht gut aus,- bis auf den *hust* flaschenhalter.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sieht gut aus,- bis auf den *hust* flaschenhalter.



I hab abo Durscht beim Foahn

(Solange ich nicht durch Hundeschei$$e fahre, ist auch alles ok. Woanders passt der net...)

Ausserdem ist das nicht ein Flaschenhalter, sondern der Flaschenhalter (King Titanium Cage, nicht mit Chris King zu verwechseln)


----------



## Ge!st (14. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max,  wie mir grade auffällt, fährst du eine Avid BB7. Ist die BB7 nicht ein wenig unterdimensioniert für dein Einsatzspecktrum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (14. Dezember 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ti-Max,  wie mir grade auffällt, fährst du eine Avid BB7. Ist die BB7 nicht ein wenig unterdimensioniert für dein Einsatzspecktrum?



Moin,

eigentlich nicht, zumal die BB7 die am meisten unterschätzte Bremse ist, weil sie mit dem "falschen" System arbeitet und daher von vielen gemieden wird.

Die Bremsleistung ist für mich mehr als ausreichend, trotz 0,1 t.

Vielleicht werde ich irgendwann vorne mal auf 180 mm umrüsten, bislang aber noch keinen Bedarf gehabt, auch nicht in den Bikeparks.

Ich bremse auch recht wenig

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich bremse auch recht wenig



das kann ich bestätigen...


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Update:



Geil, gefällt mir echt gut. Eines der schönsten Nonius Aufbauten überhaupt 

Den Kommentar zum Flaschenhalter spar ich mir


----------



## Luke-VTT (14. Dezember 2010)

Der Flaschenhalter geht mal gar nicht  Zumal Du da ohnehin während der Fahrt nicht dran kommst, oder? Sonst mag ich Dein Nonius.
Wenn ich fahren gehe, habe ich eigentlich immer einen Rucksack mit. Trinkblase, Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch, Futter paßt in keine Satteltasche.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Dezember 2010)

Man kommt da während der Fahrt schon dran, ist aber mühselig und das Vorderrad ist recht nah.

Ich mag Rucksack beim Fahren nicht, hat mich immer gestört. Hab Werkzeug und den ganzen Kram entweder in der Jacke oder im Trikot, wenn ich CC fahre.

Ich finde die Lösung auch nicht toll, aber besser als gar nichts

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Geil, gefällt mir echt gut. Eines der schönsten Nonius Aufbauten überhaupt
> 
> Den Kommentar zum Flaschenhalter spar ich mir



Danke.

Was habt Ihr denn alle gegen den Flaschenhalter


----------



## franky-biking (14. Dezember 2010)

Na dann: Toller Flaschenhalter!


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Dezember 2010)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Na dann: Toller Flaschenhalter!



Danke Freut mich, dass er gefällt


----------



## psc1 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi Ti-Max

dein Bike sieht klasse aus, die weiße Gabel sticht etwas hervor, aber stört irgendwie auch nicht (mich auf jeden Fall).

@ Flaschenhalter: oldschoolstyle is fett   mir geällts auch mit Bierdosenaufbewahrungsbehältnis


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Dezember 2010)

Schickes Nonius ! Gefällt mir Prima.

Es gibt auch Flaschenhalter mit seitlichen Öffnungen. Da paßt eine 0,5 Flasche !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawumm (14. Dezember 2010)

Der Flaschenhalter ist subber.

Aber das i-tüpfelchen wäre, wenn er den selben Farbton wie der Steuersatz hätte!


----------



## Ge!st (14. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Flaschenhalter mit seitlichen Öffnungen. Da paßt eine 0,5 Flasche !


Ich habe für meinem Nonius so einen Flaschenhalter, ein Specialized Zee Cage. Auf dem Unterrohr über dem Dämpfer ist grade so Platz für eine kleine Flasche. Das ist im Sommer recht praktisch, für eine kleine Runde, wo man nicht viel mitnehmen will.


----------



## Ti-Max (15. Dezember 2010)

Die Fangemeinde der Flaschenhalter ist doch recht hoch hier

Ich werde mal so einen Side Cage probieren, allerdings ist dies vorne auf dem Oberrohr schon verdammt eng.

Wie ist das eigentlich beim Nonius mit normaler Sitzrohrlänge

Meines ist ja 450 mm, von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Oberrohr sind es bei mir 350 mm. Kann dies vielleicht hieran liegen, dass ich selbst mit Side Cage Probleme bekommen werde

Danke und Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2010)

bis die "granate" zw. gabelbrücke u. reifen landet...


----------



## Ge!st (15. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich werde mal so einen Side Cage probieren, allerdings ist dies vorne auf dem Oberrohr schon verdammt eng.
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich beim Nonius mit normaler Sitzrohrlänge
> 
> Meines ist ja 450 mm, von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Oberrohr sind es bei mir 350 mm. Kann dies vielleicht hieran liegen, dass ich selbst mit Side Cage Probleme bekommen werde


Mein Nonius Rahmen ist ein Standard in Größe M und es ist verdammt eng für einen Flaschenhalter + Flasche. Bei mir passt gradeso eine kleine Falsche (nutze eine aus Alu), ist aber auf jeden Fall besser als nix.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Dezember 2010)

Das wird sehr eng...
Es gibt doch flache Trinkblasenrucksäcke! Keine Alternative?
Was machst du auf langen Touren ?


----------



## stuk (15. Dezember 2010)

nie wieder mit Flasche!!!
viel zu gefährlich, unkomfortabel, hässlich, eckelig.....

außerdem bietet ein guter Rucksack neben den Staumöglichkeiten auch noch Schutz beim Abgang!

mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (15. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> nie wieder mit Flasche!!!
> viel zu gefährlich, unkomfortabel, hässlich, eckelig.....
> 
> außerdem bietet ein guter Rucksack neben den Staumöglichkeiten auch noch Schutz beim Abgang!
> ...



Mit einem guten Flaschenhalter wirst Du nie eine Flasche verlieren.

Rucksack mag ich nicht, schnürt zu sehr ein beim Fahren.

Werde jetzt mal einen Sidecage probieren, um das Hundeschei$$e-Problem zu umgehen. Im Sommer werde ich dennoch mit 2 FH fahren müssen, die brauche ich für meine 35-45 km schon.

Und nun wieder zurück zu Rädern, ist ja fast wie bei Liteville hier

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## softbiker (15. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mit einem guten Flaschenhalter wirst Du nie eine Flasche verlieren.
> 
> Rucksack mag ich nicht, schnürt zu sehr ein beim Fahren.
> 
> ...



Wegen Flaschenhalter!
Da hätte ich was für dich zum an und abclippen:
Hab ich auch und funktioniert tadellos. Für 6 Ecken kann er auch einmal im Jahr den Löffel abgeben:
http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=product&r=Neuheiten 2011&i=10505&ADAPTER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (15. Dezember 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Wegen Flaschenhalter!
> Da hätte ich was für dich zum an und abclippen:
> Hab ich auch und funktioniert tadellos. Für 6 Ecken kann er auch einmal im Jahr den Löffel abgeben:
> http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=product&r=Neuheiten 2011&i=10505&ADAPTER



Ui, das ist gut.

Danke für den Hinweis

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (15. Dezember 2010)

So einen ähnlichen Flaschenhalter wie der SKS X-Cage von softbiker Link, habe ich noch von XLC rumliegen. Die Trinkflache kann nach auch nach obenhinten herausgezogen werden, funkt auch gut, nur sieht das Plastikteil nicht so chic aus wie z.B. der Specialized Zee Cage. Das Teil kannst du haben Ti-Max.

/edit: Hier noch ein Bild


----------



## Ti-Max (15. Dezember 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> So einen ähnlichen Flaschenhalter wie der SKS X-Cage von softbiker Link, habe ich noch von XLC rumliegen. Die Trinkflache kann nach auch nach obenhinten herausgezogen werden, funkt auch gut, nur sieht das Plastikteil nicht so chic aus wie z.B. der Specialized Zee Cage. Das Teil kannst du haben Ti-Max.



Danke für Dein Angebot, weiß ich sehr zu schätzen

Aber ich werde wohl auch den Zee Cage probieren.

Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen, gerne auch per PM, um den Thread freizuhalten.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (15. Dezember 2010)

Der Zee Cage Flaschenhalter funktioniert gut, sieht IMO auch gut aus, aber viel Platz ist halt beim Nonius nicht und wie schon geschrieben, eine kleine Flasche passt grade so (siehe Bild).


----------



## Ti-Max (15. Dezember 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Der Zee Cage Flaschenhalter funktioniert gut, sieht IMO auch gut aus, aber viel Platz ist halt beim Nonius nicht und wie schon geschrieben, eine kleine Flasche passt grade so (siehe Bild).




Huch, das ist ja wirklich knapp. Mal schauen, ob des bei mir überhaupt passt.

Aber trotzdem danke

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2010)

Im Winter ist doch eine Flasche am Rahmen eh Quatsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (15. Dezember 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Im Winter ist doch eine Flasche am Rahmen eh Quatsch.



Da hab ich aber auch Durst

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, was dies mit der Jahreszeit zu tun hat.

Im Sommer trinkt man mehr, aber im Winter trinke ich auch. Das Ding wird auch mal 2 Stunden am Stück permanent bewegt, da braucht man schon was zum Saufen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich meine nur, dass die Flasche doch saukalt wird. Da ist ein Trinkrucksack 1000mal angenehmer.


----------



## Luke-VTT (15. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, was dies mit der Jahreszeit zu tun hat.



 Unter null Grad bist Du wohl nie unterwegs?! Für Trinkblase und Schlauch gibt es Isolationshüllen. So bin ich letztes Jahr eine achtstündige Tour bei -10 bis -15° C gefahren, ohne daß mein Wasser eingefroren wäre. Das Wasser in einer Trinkflasche am Rahmen gefriert idR sehr schnell, denn die Flaschen haben nicht viel an Isolation zu bieten und der Alu-Rahmen ist eine begnadete Kältebrücke.

Aber jedem das seine. Du kannst ja Trinkrucksäcke zu Deiner "aktuell beratungsresistent gegen" Liste in der Signatur hinzufügen


----------



## Ge!st (15. Dezember 2010)

Also im Winter nutze ich auch keine Trinkflasche, im Sommer bei einer kleineren Runde ist eine Trinkflasche aber schon praktisch. Eine Trinkblasse ist für eine kleinere Runde IMHO zu aufwendig, da diese wegen der Hygienen deutlich mehr aufwand benötigte als eine Flasche, was sich für eine kleine Runde kaum lohnt.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2010)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Alu-Rahmen ist eine begnadete Kältebrücke.



*Klugscheißmodus an*

Es heißt Wärmebrücke. Guckst du: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wärmebrücke

*Klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2010)

ich hab einen kleinen flachen rucksack 
dort passt alles rein was ich so brauche. 



























einen trinkrucksack findich auch ecklich...


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2010)

Ach Quatsch. Die neueren mit den großen Öffnugen kann man super ausspülen und innen trocknen. Den Schlauch kann man trocken schleudern.


----------



## Luke-VTT (15. Dezember 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> *Klugscheißmodus an*
> Es heißt Wärmebrücke



lesson learned


----------



## stuk (15. Dezember 2010)

khujand
dann pass aber mal auf das du nicht auf die flasche fällst. könnte sich schlimm in die knochen drücken.....
ne trinkblase puffert da gut!
mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (15. Dezember 2010)

Och Kinders,

es geht hier doch nur um einen dämlichen Flaschenhalter

Wenn jemand aus der Flasche trinken möchte, so wie ich, der soll dies tun, wer seine Flaschen auf dem Rücken braucht, ist doch auch ok.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall keinen Trinkrucksack nehmen, da mich Rucksäcke nerven, und ich für meine 2 Stunden Touren auch keinen brauche.

Ich fahre auch deutlich unter 0 Grad, da frieren aber keine Getränke komplett ein, wenn man 2 Stunden unterwegs ist.

Und wenn ich deutlich über 2 Stunden fahren sollte, dann habe ich auch einen Rucksack dabei, weil man einfach mehr braucht.

Ich bestelle mir jetzt den Specialized Zee Cage als seitlich auslösbaren Flaschenhalter und gut ist. Dies nur dafür, dass die Flasche schmutzgeschützter ist, im Sommer brauche ich 2 Flaschenhalter.

Das Rad wird für alles verwendet und nicht nur zum Bolzen.

Auch wenn Einige Flaschenhalter hässlich finden, hält mich dies nicht von der Nutzung ab

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Dezember 2010)

Und jetzt bitte wieder Bilder und zwar nicht von Flaschenhaltern!


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2010)

@timbojoketown: wann wird denn dein neues fertig ?


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Dezember 2010)

Ist quasi eben fertig geworden. Hab beide Versionen testweise aufgebaut, mal sehen wie es sich in der Praxis schlägt und ob es mein Verlangen nach einem reinen DH-Bock unterdrücken kann...


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2010)

Dann freu' ich mich schon mal auf gute Bilder.


----------



## Ge!st (17. Dezember 2010)

Ist zwar keine Nicolai, aber auch kein schlechtes Bike.

Ich habe heute eine Tour im Schnee gemacht und musste mich zum Teil durch bis zu ½ Meter Schnee gradezu ddurchkämpfen, da war oft nix mehr mit fahren, selbst schieben ging hin und wieder nicht und ich musste mein Bike tragen... Hat trotzdem richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## sluette (17. Dezember 2010)

ja super karre und respekt vor 50cm schnee .
und jetzt raus mit dem hobel, hat hier nix verloren


----------



## stuk (17. Dezember 2010)

wurden die nicht mal früher beim kalle gebaut?

schönes rad

und jetzt gehts auch in den schnee, dürften so ca. 30cm sein.

mfg


----------



## Ge!st (17. Dezember 2010)

Danke und das war nur ein Ausnahme Bildpost 

Auf dem Bild ist der Schnee so ca. 15-20 cm tief, also noch fahrbar, aber weiter oben und wo der Wind den Schnee verweht hat, da waren es dann Streckenweise wirklich so um 50 cm Schnee. Auf der Strecke konnte man die Schneetiefe oft nicht einschätzen und zack, habe ich im tiefen Schnee gesteckt. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht 



stuk schrieb:


> wurden die nicht mal früher beim kalle gebaut?


So viel mir bekannt, hat Proceed seine Rahmen tatsächlich mal bei Nicolai schweißen lassen, später dann irgendwo in den USA. Die Schweißnähte meines FST Light von 2005 sind sehr sauber ausgeführt und könnten rein optisch durchaus von Nicolai sein.


----------



## Zerum (19. Dezember 2010)

Meins :-D
Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/32489


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (19. Dezember 2010)

Geiler Baukran! :-D


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2010)

Der Sattel...:kotz:


----------



## softbiker (20. Dezember 2010)

Das ist kein Sattel dass ist... ich weis es nicht, auf jeden Fall kein Sattel


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Dezember 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Das ist kein Sattel dass ist... ich weis es nicht, auf jeden Fall kein Sattel



Bei aufbewahrung des Hobels im Wohnzimmer sparst du dir den sperrigen Fernsehsessel  ist doch super!

Kann dem Sattel optisch jetzt auch nichts abgewinnen, aber beim Lamda kommts eh nicht drauf an, dass es besonders schön ist, sondern dass es eben besonders unzerstörbar ist.

Meinen  hat es!


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Dezember 2010)

Sehe ich auch so, imho kommts beim Sattel am wenigsten auf den Style an. Zum Arsch und zum Fahrstil muss er passen.


----------



## stuk (20. Dezember 2010)

den arXsch will ich dann aber nicht sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (20. Dezember 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, imho kommts beim Sattel am wenigsten auf den Style an. Zum Arsch und zum Fahrstil muss er passen.


Da stimme ich im allgemein zu. Aber es gibt auch Grenzen und die ist mit dem Loveseat auf jeden Fall erreicht, es gibt einfach keinen hässlicheren Sattel, vom Gewicht ganz zu schweigen, das Teil wiegt über ein halbes Kilo.


----------



## maik.k. (20. Dezember 2010)

hier mal meine Herde


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. Dezember 2010)

Sehr vorbildlich mit zwei DH'lern


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Dezember 2010)

Mein Nonius CC leistet mal wieder einen hervoragenden Winterdienst.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2010)

Fährst Du hinten auch einen MK 2,4 ? Passt das gut ?


----------



## Zerum (20. Dezember 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, imho kommts beim Sattel am wenigsten auf den Style an. Zum Arsch und zum Fahrstil muss er passen.



rofl? 
aber mir ist der loveseat ehrlich gesagt auch ne nummer zu groß, kommt ein weißer Selle Italia drauf im nächsten Jahr


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Dezember 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ist zwar keine Nicolai, aber auch kein schlechtes Bike.
> 
> Ich habe heute eine Tour im Schnee gemacht und musste mich zum Teil durch bis zu ½ Meter Schnee gradezu ddurchkämpfen, da war oft nix mehr mit fahren, selbst schieben ging hin und wieder nicht und ich musste mein Bike tragen... Hat trotzdem richtig Spaß gemacht



1. Gehört die Karre hier nicht rein.
2. Gehört die Karre hier nicht rein.
3. Gehört die Karre hier nicht rein.


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> 1. Gehört die Karre hier nicht rein.
> 2. Gehört die Karre hier nicht rein.
> 3. Gehört die Karre hier nicht rein.



Lasst ihn doch, is doch fast Weihnachten


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Lasst ihn doch, is doch fast Weihnachten



NeNeNe...
Für sowas sollte es nen Platzverweis geben.


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Dezember 2010)

Ach, ich find Großzügigkeit ist ne Auszeichnung. Also hau rein mit dem Fremdfabrikat-Eimer !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (21. Dezember 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ach, ich find Großzügigkeit ist ne Auszeichnung. Also hau rein mit dem Fremdfabrikat-Eimer !!!



Auch für die Anstiftung sollte es nen Platzverweis geben...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Fährst Du hinten auch einen MK 2,4 ? Passt das gut ?



Ja, passt sehr gut. Ist noch genug Platz zwischen den Sitz- und Kettenstreben.


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Dezember 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Auch für die Anstiftung sollte es nen Platzverweis geben...





OK, ich hab mich 3 Minuten auf die Strafbank gesetzt


----------



## c_w (21. Dezember 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Auch für die Anstiftung sollte es nen Platzverweis geben...


Auch fuer das zitieren von geposteten Fremd-Bikes sollte es nen Platzverweis geben! Sonst haetten wir das Bild hier alle schon laengst wieder vergessen...

So, und jetzt Ruhe im Karton und weiter mit schoenen Bikes.


----------



## sluette (22. Dezember 2010)

genau, und jeder der zitiert kommt auf die ignorierer liste, ich auch. immer 2mal mehr wie ihr ...


----------



## softbiker (22. Dezember 2010)

schluß... aus... sitz...
Jetz ist gut, bevor Ihr hier den Fred vollspamt stellt lieber mal wieder ein paar bikefotos ein.


----------



## WODAN (22. Dezember 2010)

Nucleon TFR Rahmen:
Umgeschweißt auf Evo-Style Zuganschläge und neuer Glanz. Aufbau erst nach meinem Urlaub zwischen den Jahren 

Danke an Nicolai und "Mister H" aus O.


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Dezember 2010)

UiUiUi

na dann schon mal Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Dezember 2010)

Die Schweißnähte, wahnsinn das Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schön. Chromat, oder ?


----------



## WODAN (22. Dezember 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Chromat, oder ?


 jep


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Dezember 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nucleon TFR Rahmen:
> Umgeschweißt auf Evo-Style Zuganschläge und neuer Glanz. Aufbau erst nach meinem Urlaub zwischen den Jahren
> 
> Danke an Nicolai und "Mister H" aus O.



...das die bästäääää! so geil das teil! frohe weihnachten....


----------



## softbiker (22. Dezember 2010)

Das Teil ist einfach nur PORNO. Und dieses Wahnsinnsloch!!
Mehr Dekadenz geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Dezember 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> PORNO. Und dieses Wahnsinnsloch!!



 Das Niveau ist heute Abend wieder in Topform 



softbiker schrieb:


> Mehr Dekadenz geht einfach nicht.



Warte mal den Hinterbau ab  vlt. kommt der ja noch in Gold


----------



## zuspät (22. Dezember 2010)

lecker immer schön sauberhalten den rahmen 

mein -n- is etz zerlegt und verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Mehr Dekadenz geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Dittmosher (24. Dezember 2010)

Geiles Teil. ISt der Rahmen poliert? Sieht so anders aus?!


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Dezember 2010)

Gepulvert in chromat


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. Dezember 2010)

Danke Flo!Papa wird sich freun...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohes Fes euch allen!!viel spass beim Geschenke auspacken...


----------



## stuk (24. Dezember 2010)

das nonius hinter dem bass ist schön!!!!

danke dir und euch allen auch ein schönes Fest.


----------



## sluette (24. Dezember 2010)

charmante weihnachtstage wünsch ich euch, lasst die finger vom buffet und konzentriert euch auf amtliche geschenke


----------



## blutbuche (24. Dezember 2010)

@zuspät :... dann hat dein bass ja doch noch ein neues zuhause gefunden ..   merry x- mas !!! greez , bb


----------



## guru39 (25. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> merry x- mas !!! greez , bb



Dir A 

warum sind 29er bullshit


----------



## blutbuche (25. Dezember 2010)

..... no coment ....(ausserdem : kein bullshit , NUR hässlich ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (25. Dezember 2010)

Ho Ho Ho

guckt mal was unter dem Weihnachtsbaum lag 

Hammerschmidt Pimp Kit


----------



## Dittmosher (25. Dezember 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Gepulvert in chromat



Selbst oder bei NICOLAI???


----------



## psc1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Schon mal zwischendurch was zum gucken...

1. Evolutionsstufe:





(der Rest kommt in 2011 - nach dem Urlaub)

Wünsch Euch noch schöne Feiertage und kommt mal gut ins neue Jahr


----------



## rallleb (25. Dezember 2010)

Muaha,geile Rakete
Felgendecals noch weg und Reifenschrift weg.
Geiles Moped


----------



## blutbuche (25. Dezember 2010)

..... schneegestöber .. schöne feiertage noch !!!


----------



## Jettj (25. Dezember 2010)

Das Ion ist mega gut


----------



## san_andreas (25. Dezember 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> Schon mal zwischendurch was zum gucken...
> 
> 1. Evolutionsstufe:
> 
> ...



Das ist definitiv das erste "Extra Love" BlaBla Bike, das mir wirklich 100 % taugt ! Sehr schön ! Schnell fertig bauen.


----------



## psc1 (25. Dezember 2010)

;-)


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Dezember 2010)

Das ION ist der absolute Hammer

Zudem eine weise Entscheidung, die Aufkleber wegzulassen

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (26. Dezember 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ho Ho Ho
> 
> guckt mal was unter dem Weihnachtsbaum lag
> 
> Hammerschmidt Pimp Kit



...schön wenn der Weihnachtsmann solche Dinge vorbei bringt!


----------



## softbiker (26. Dezember 2010)

Den Putzschwamm hat er wohl vergessen


----------



## der-gute (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich kenn leider keinen Weihnachtsmann!


----------



## sluette (26. Dezember 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hammerschmidt Pimp Kit



kannst du mal bitte ein bild genau von der seite machen ? mich würde stark interessieren wie sich der anlenkwinkel mit dem pimpkit im vergleich zum standart ändert. auf dem bild hier schaut das nicht so sonderlich flach aus.
vielen dank vorab und grüß mir deinen weihnachtsmann, der kann sich nächstes jahr hier auch mal blicken lassen...


----------



## BOSTAD (26. Dezember 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> kannst du mal bitte ein bild genau von der seite machen ?....



Hi

1. Putzlappen, was ist das?
2. Auf dem  Foto oben ist es noch der alte Zugverlauf, wobei  bei dem neuen Teil nichts übersteht.


----------



## WODAN (26. Dezember 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> Schon mal zwischendurch was zum gucken...
> 
> 1. Evolutionsstufe:
> 
> ...



Genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NatureOne (26. Dezember 2010)

hab ich grade gefunden, wusste gar nicht das man ein N so verschandeln kann. 

hab leider noch kein N, ist unterwegs  bilder kommen dann 

gruß


----------



## abbath (26. Dezember 2010)

Immerhin passen die Griffe zum Eimer...


----------



## sluette (26. Dezember 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> 2. Auf dem  Foto oben ist es noch der alte Zugverlauf, wobei  bei dem neuen Teil nichts übersteht.



super, schaut gut aus. vielen dank ! ordern !



NatureOne schrieb:


> hab ich grade gefunden, wusste gar nicht das man ein N so verschandeln kann.



naja, die gs4 mit max 140mm federweg hatte mal berechtigung als rockshox und co noch dh gabeln mit 80mm federweg gebaut. THE fender war auch mal trendy. ich habe das so auch mal an meinem trombone gefahren, gar nicht so übel für die damaligen verhältnisse. man weiss ja nicht wie alt das bild oben ist, oder ???


----------



## blutbuche (26. Dezember 2010)

brrrrrrr, da graust es einem ja ...... armer rahmen ....


----------



## der Digge (26. Dezember 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> naja, die gs4 mit max 140mm federweg hatte mal berechtigung als rockshox und co noch dh gabeln mit 80mm federweg gebaut. THE fender war auch mal trendy. ich habe das so auch mal an meinem trombone gefahren, gar nicht so übel für die damaligen verhältnisse. man weiss ja nicht wie alt das bild oben ist, oder ???



so ist es


----------



## michael620 (28. Dezember 2010)

Baumarkt Edition


----------



## Jones2606 (31. Dezember 2010)




----------



## psc1 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
das UFOchen gefällt mir gut. Hat was die Farbkombi.

@all: guten Rutsch nach 2011


----------



## WODAN (31. Dezember 2010)

Nabend, leider muß ich mit dem Aufbau für heute aufhören, aber hier noch im alten Jahr der Zwischenstand.

Danke an "N" für die Schweißarbeit und Mister H. aus O. für den Glanz!


----------



## psc1 (31. Dezember 2010)

Gerade noch in Finnland und schon wieder an der Werkbank!
... das sieht ja fett aus, bin mal aufs fertige Projekt in Natura gespannt.
Bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (31. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schön 
Kommen Hope M4 dran ?


----------



## psc1 (31. Dezember 2010)

Jettj schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Kommen Hope M4 dran ?



Ich weiß ja, dass er davon welche daheim hat ;-)


----------



## WODAN (1. Januar 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Kommen Hope M4 dran ?



Frohes neues Jahr!
Jep, Tech M4


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. Januar 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nabend, leider muß ich mit dem Aufbau für heute aufhören, aber hier noch im alten Jahr der Zwischenstand.
> 
> Danke an "N" für die Schweißarbeit und Mister H. aus O. für den Glanz!
> 
> ...


----------



## WODAN (1. Januar 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> @wodan
> 
> Ist das schon wieder ein neues oder hast Du dein altes nur fürs Jahr 2011 aufpolieren lassen ?
> 
> ...



Moin und ein frohes neues Jahr!

Was heißt denn hier "schon wieder"?


----------



## apollopain (2. Januar 2011)

Hier ein Serviervorschlag für ein Nicolai Ufo ST 2006er Rahmen mit 18,5 Kg


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Januar 2011)

Irgendwas stimmt mit Deinen Pics nicht..!?


----------



## Wildsäule (5. Januar 2011)




----------



## abbath (5. Januar 2011)

I like.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (5. Januar 2011)

Me too.


----------



## acid-driver (5. Januar 2011)




----------



## p.2-max (5. Januar 2011)

endlich mal ein pimpkit, welches zum gesamten rad echt hammer passt!!! gefällt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Januar 2011)

fast wie meins


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> fast wie meins


hat schon jemand gesagt...   


Fibbs was macht der Nachwuchs. ? (alles gut?)


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2011)

Sehr schönes Rad.
Nur der Pimpkit suckt irgendwie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Januar 2011)

Dem Nachwuchs geht es sehr gut! Wird Zeit das es wieder wärmer wird, dann lass ich mir
von Kalle einen Babyfahrradanhänger zusammenschweissen


----------



## WODAN (7. Januar 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nabend, leider muß ich mit dem Aufbau für heute aufhören, aber hier noch im alten Jahr der Zwischenstand.
> 
> Danke an "N" für die Schweißarbeit und Mister H. aus O. für den Glanz!
> 
> ###



Fertig:









Teileliste:
    * Rahmen: Nicolai Nucleon TFR
    * Dämpfer: Fox DHX5
    * Federgabel: Rock Shox Lyrik Soloair, 170mm
    * Schalthebel: Rohloff Drehgriff
    * Schaltung: G-Boxx1
    * Schaltzüge: Nokon
    * Kurbelgarnitur: Truvativ Stylo
    * Innenlager: Truvativ ISIS
    * Pedale: Syncros Freeride
    * Felgen: Mavic EN521
    * Nabe vo.: Tune MK
    * Nabe hi.: Nicolai COR
    * Reifen vo.: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35"
    * Reifen hi.: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35"
    * Bremse vo.: Hope M4 Tech
    * Bremse hi.: Hope M4 Tech
    * Bremsleitungen: Hope Disc
    * Steuersatz: Reset
    * Lenker: Syntace Vector lowrider
    * Vorbau: Syntace Superforce
    * Griffe: Oury Rough
    * Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
    * Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
    * Sattelklemme: Tune Würger


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Januar 2011)

JAWOLL
endfett...


----------



## Helius-FR (7. Januar 2011)

Sehr Geil


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Januar 2011)

wirklich hübsch geworden. ich muss mal vorbeikommen und mir das teil von der anderen seite anschauen. gute idee mit dem decal übrigens....!


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Januar 2011)

Top Gerät


----------



## Team Nicolai (7. Januar 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superschicke mühle, und erst die geile zugverlegung


----------



## WODAN (7. Januar 2011)

Danke, danke fürs Lob


----------



## stuk (7. Januar 2011)

schön, sehr schön
hast du ein foto von der anderen seite?
wegen dem decal, finde das auch ne gute idee


----------



## WODAN (7. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> schön, sehr schön
> hast du ein foto von der anderen seite?
> wegen dem decal, finde das auch ne gute idee



Fotos muß ich morgen bei Tageslicht machen, war einfach so eine Schnapsidee in der Werkstatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (7. Januar 2011)

SO - fertig, denke ich


----------



## WODAN (7. Januar 2011)

psc1 schrieb:


> SO - fertig, denke ich
> 
> 
> ###


Sehr geil! 

Dann Morgen A-Line?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Januar 2011)

hammer,da stimmt einfach alles!
ich wär ja dafür mal einen Nicolaiinternen porntread zu eröffnen!nur für N!ohne Gelaber,einfach nur die schönsten Nicolais!


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. Januar 2011)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Januar 2011)

psc1 schrieb:


> SO - fertig, denke ich



Kompromisslos  perfekt


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Januar 2011)

Alles richtig gemacht, sehr geil


----------



## psc1 (7. Januar 2011)

Danke danke ;-)


----------



## abbath (7. Januar 2011)

Schön


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Januar 2011)

Wahnsinnig gut das Teil, echt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (8. Januar 2011)

Kann man Bringen.

Topp


----------



## Jettj (8. Januar 2011)

Da hat jemand mein Traum Ion aufgebaut


----------



## psc1 (8. Januar 2011)

Moin zusammen,
Freut mich, dass es gefällt und freu mich noch mehr aufs Fahren!


----------



## WODAN (8. Januar 2011)

psc1 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Freut mich, dass es gefällt und freu mich noch mehr aufs Fahren!



Jaja, das sieht man ja heute Morgen...
Willst es nur nicht dreckig machen


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2011)

Super schönes Ion !


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Januar 2011)

ich darfs heute abend bestimmt mal anfassen, evtl sogar mal dran lecken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (8. Januar 2011)

What the f&?"[email protected]!?? 
Naja angugge derfst scho ma.


----------



## Schnapsi (8. Januar 2011)

[Dippelschisser-Modus]Wie wärs mit nem farblich passenden CCDB? *keks-rüberreich*[/Dippelschisser-Modus]

Sehr sehr schönes Bike... *thumbsup*


----------



## rallleb (8. Januar 2011)

Absolut Porno!!!
Note1+
Hammer Bike psc1, haste schön gemacht!


----------



## psc1 (8. Januar 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> Absolut Porno!!!
> Note1+
> Hammer Bike psc1, haste schön gemacht!



Danke!


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Januar 2011)

Ja, nettes Ion, allerdings der goldene Lenker ist bißchen zu viel für meinen Geschmack.
Bremsleitung vorn machst noch bißchen kürzer?


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Januar 2011)

...das sieht in echt nochmal eine ecke pornöser aus....


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Januar 2011)

Warste gerade lecken?


----------



## psc1 (8. Januar 2011)

Das Gold ist ORANGE ;-)

Die Kombi ist schwarz- orange, da is 0,0 gold am Start.
Das Bike vom Wodan is schwarz - gold


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Januar 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Warste gerade lecken?



neee, das roch so komisch.


----------



## c_w (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mich auch schon gewundert, was da alle von gold faseln ^^ Mal den Monitor neu einstellen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (9. Januar 2011)

Genau!
Das ist gold


----------



## psc1 (9. Januar 2011)

Exakt ;-)


----------



## stuk (9. Januar 2011)

oranage ist freundlicher....
aber beide sind TOP


----------



## frankweber (10. Januar 2011)

psc1 schrieb:


> SO - fertig, denke ich
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/811575


 


sehr gut und sehr schön - beide daumen


----------



## Tante-Emma (10. Januar 2011)

@psc1

Absolut Top. Eins der schönsten Nicolai Bikes, wenn nicht sogar....


----------



## psc1 (10. Januar 2011)

Danke Euch ;-)


----------



## nollak (10. Januar 2011)

Kann mich da nur anschließen, absolut geil aufgebaut. Da bekomm ich direkt wieder Lust mir auch ne ION zu bestellen...


----------



## delahero (11. Januar 2011)

Ion hab ich leider nicht mehr, war ein tolles bike, aber hier mein Helius AM Update! Neuer Frame und ein paar neue Parts für 2011.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Januar 2011)

geil ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (11. Januar 2011)




----------



## Bacara (11. Januar 2011)




----------



## stuk (11. Januar 2011)

fertig?
oder wird das elox des ULH noch an das "kasumitri-gedöns" angeglichen?
aber schön!!!!!
mfg


----------



## Team Nicolai (11. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


>



schickolage


----------



## provester (11. Januar 2011)

Wir wollen MEEEEEEHHHHR BILDER!!!!!!


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Januar 2011)

Danke 



stuk schrieb:


> fertig?
> oder wird das elox des ULH noch an das "kasumitri-gedöns" angeglichen?


Nein, noch nicht fertig. Ich habe gerade noch einen kompletten Satz Extra Love Parts bei Mad-Line zum eloxieren, aber das wird vermutlich noch ein paar Wochen dauern. Die unteren 3 Kabelhalter werden dann auch wieder Gold, wie auf dem Bild vom Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (11. Januar 2011)

Zwei Oberhammer auf einer Seite.


----------



## stuk (11. Januar 2011)

ich würde es ja blau lassen
passt super zu den fox teilen


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ich würde es ja blau lassen
> passt super zu den fox teilen



Das was jetzt Blau ist, bleibt auch Blau, nur die 3 unteren Kabelhalter werden wieder Gold, wie hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/780225

Oder halt auch nicht, hab ja beides da, was halt besser aussieht.

Bilder vom gesamten Bike kommen noch.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bilder vom gesamten Bike kommen noch.



mach hin´ne,- hab gleich feierabend.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Januar 2011)

Und endlich mal vernünftige Naben, zumindest vorne schonmal

Auch der Rest ist schick, ich liebe ja schwarz-gold

Aber bitte Uffklääbär ab, das Gold von N passt einfach nicht zum Eloxal

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Luke-VTT (11. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Aber bitte Uffklääbär ab, das Gold von N passt einfach nicht zum Eloxal



So wie ich das verstanden habe, gehört das Gold zum Konzept während der Umlenkhebel in orange elox. nur vorübergehend dran ist, bis der richtige kommt...

Naben sind geil!


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Januar 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe, gehört das Gold zum Konzept während der Umlenkhebel in orange elox. nur vorübergehend dran ist, bis der richtige kommt...



Genau, nur das es nicht orange Elox, sondern gold ist bzw. sein soll


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Januar 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe, gehört das Gold zum Konzept während der Umlenkhebel in orange elox. nur vorübergehend dran ist, bis der richtige kommt...



Mag sein, aber das N-Gold des Schriftzugs passt zu Allem, aber nicht zu Gold-Eloxal

Dann lieber schwarze Aufkleber, wenn es welche sein müssen.

Bleibt aber Geschmackssache

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Januar 2011)

Das Gold der Decals passt sehr gut zur Kashima, kommt auf dem Bild oben nicht so raus, aber das harmoniert sehr gut. Mal sehen wie das Gold von Mad-Line rauskommt.

Bilder von einer Komplettansicht kommen leider erst am Wochenende, sind durch die Bank nichts geworden 



...


----------



## WODAN (11. Januar 2011)

@dreamdeep: Top Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (11. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das was jetzt Blau ist, bleibt auch Blau, nur die 3 unteren Kabelhalter werden wieder Gold, wie hier:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/780225
> 
> ...



nicht das sonst die vordere Aufnahme aussieht als sei die passende nicht lieferbar gewesen.......ich würde das blau daher an den Kabelhaltern lassen. Vielleicht sogar noch die Lagerdeckel am ULH in blau?


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Januar 2011)

Ich werde das mal testen, wenn ich alle Teile da habe. Am Rahmen hat mir die Aufteilung mit den goldenen und blauen Kabelhaltern aber recht gut gefallen.

Jetzt bin ich erst mal froh, dass die Reverb da ist und funktioniert und das sehr gut.

@WODAN: Danke


----------



## marco2 (11. Januar 2011)

Hey Dreamdeep,
mal wieder superschick, dein Neues!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


>



Ab auf die nächste Seite


----------



## psc1 (11. Januar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ab auf die nächste Seite



Hatte genau die gleiche Idee ;-)

@dreamdeep: sehr schick der Hobel !


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Januar 2011)

Danke Jungs


----------



## softbiker (12. Januar 2011)

Ja was ist denn nun mit einem Bild von deinem Bike. Ich seh nur nen Dämpfer mit was drummrumm. Jetz mach hier mal nich so rum und knipps ein vernünftiges Foto.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Jetz mach hier mal nich so rum und knipps ein vernünftiges Foto.



^^ aber echt


----------



## c_w (12. Januar 2011)

Auf dem Foto ist die Stuetze ja noch nicht mal drauf, dass haettest du ja schon lange vorher machen koennen ;-)

Moment... wsl... ist das ein altes Foto, weil er die Reverb schon wieder zurueck geschickt hat ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (12. Januar 2011)

Sorry Jungs, das ist echt keine Absicht. Aber wie oben geschrieben, sind die Bilder von der komplettansicht leider nichts geworden, sind alle gnadenlos überbelichtet. Ich hatte die Kamera dafür in den RAW Modus gesetzt, leider mit der falschen Einstellung, deshalb gibt es nur die Detailbilder. Am Wochenende mache ich nochmal neue.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/34304



> Moment... wsl... ist das ein altes Foto, weil er die Reverb schon wieder zurueck geschickt hat ;-)


Die Reverb ist doch zu sehen, zumindest der untere Teil und die Remote


----------



## BOSTAD (12. Januar 2011)

Wowwowwiewow

Geiles New School Bike!!!
Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. --> Schön bunt


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

Jepp, sieht fein aus, bis auf die Aufkleber

Die Pedale in Silber wollen aber irgendwie nicht ins Gesamtkonzept passen.

Warum hast Du keine Schwatten genommen?

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Schnapsi (12. Januar 2011)

Bissel Neidisch aufs eingefräste N im Steuerrohr bin ich schon. Wusste nicht, dass dies ein Spezialwunsch ist und nicht Serie.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Januar 2011)

@Thorsten:
Jetzt warte doch erstmal ab bis ich ein Komplettbild gepostet habe und das Bike auch wirklich fertig ist. Besonders was die Decals angeht, wie gesagt lass ich ja extra Teile passend eloxieren.
Die Pedale passen schon. Schwarz wÃ¤re optimaler, hab die aber erst im Sommer fÃ¼r das orangene AM gekauft, fÃ¼r 170â¬ und jetzt wieder schwarze kaufen? irgendwann ist dann auch mal gut 



..


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @Thorsten:
> Jetzt warte doch erstmal ab, bis ich ein Komplettbild gepostet habe. Besonders was die Decals angeht, wie gesagt lass ich ja extra Teile passend eloxieren.
> Die Pedale passen schon. Schwarz wäre optimaler, hab die aber erst im Sommer für das orangene AM gekauft, für 170 und jetzt wieder schwarze kaufen? irgendwann ist dann auch mal gut



Ich bin aber soooo ungeduldig

Das Thema Neukauf Radteile hatten wir ja bereits.

Meine Olle erkennt mittlerweile jedes noch so kleine Teil was neu ist

Und jedes Mal der gleiche, vernichtende Satz: Das brauchst Du nicht

Langsam glaube ich schon dran...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (12. Januar 2011)

Siehste  Und da wir die Pedale gemeinsam im Sommer ausgesucht haben, gleich dreinmal nicht 

Ich spare mir das mit der Ungeduld noch etwas auf, so wie ich das einschätze, braucht man beim Chefkoch viel Geduld. 

@softbiker: wie lange hast Du gewartet?


----------



## Rhombus (12. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Meine Olle erkennt mittlerweile jedes noch so kleine Teil was neu ist



DAS Problem kenne ich leider nur zu gut! Mich juckt das nicht, ob ich einfach mal ne Mille für irgendwas bezahle. Aber diese Weiber.....
Und dann muss man sich jedes mal ne neue Taktik überlegen, wie man das möglichst schonend der Ollen verkauft bekommt.


----------



## stuk (12. Januar 2011)

habt ihr probleme.......
gut das meine Gute das gleiche hobby wie ich habe.


----------



## Eksduro (12. Januar 2011)

hammer ding dream deep...bin ebenfalls auf dem schwarz-gold trip...kann allerdings leider nein "N" auf meinem rahmen finden....würde ich mir im moment aber ein bike meiner wahl aussuchen dürfen bräuchtest du wohl ein neues.... 


mal eben nebenbei: hast du (dream deep) für letztes jahr ne  weiße fox gabel (120mm) übern bikemarkt verkauft??? wenn ja, hab ich die damals für meine freundin geholt...ich meine username war dream deep...?!


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Und dann muss man sich jedes mal ne neue Taktik überlegen, wie man das möglichst schonend der Ollen verkauft bekommt.



Kenn ich, kenn ich...

Die automatisch gestellte Sinnfrage schmerzt dabei am meisten. Man muß sich auch heute für alles rechtfertigen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## c_w (12. Januar 2011)

Ach, solange ich mich nicht dafuer interessieren, warum sie soviel Geld fuer Schuhe und Handtaschen ausgibt, ist es ihr egal, wieviel Geld ich in mein Rad stecke *g*


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> habt ihr probleme........



Es müssen dann halt andere Qualitäten dieses Problem erträglich machen...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Ach, solange ich mich nicht dafuer interessieren, warum sie soviel Geld fuer Schuhe und Handtaschen ausgibt, ist es ihr egal, wieviel Geld ich in mein Rad stecke *g*



Ich beneide Euch

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Januar 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> hammer ding dream deep...bin ebenfalls auf dem schwarz-gold trip...kann allerdings leider nein "N" auf meinem rahmen finden....würde ich mir im moment aber ein bike meiner wahl aussuchen dürfen bräuchtest du wohl ein neues....
> 
> mal eben nebenbei: hast du (dream deep) für letztes jahr ne  weiße fox gabel (120mm) übern bikemarkt verkauft??? wenn ja, hab ich die damals für meine freundin geholt...ich meine username war dream deep...?!



Danke 

Genau, die Fox Gabel war von mir, genauer gesagt vom Bike meiner Freundin


----------



## Eksduro (12. Januar 2011)

schön das sie augenscheinlich aus einem haushalt mit geschmack kommt...

viel spass mit dem hobel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Meine Olle



seltsam ? du nennst sie doch sonst immer Madamme


----------



## Rhombus (12. Januar 2011)

Wahrscheinlich hat er gerade wieder ein neues Teil bekommen


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> seltsam ? du nennst sie doch sonst immer Madamme



Aufgrund diverser Rechtfertigungen der vergangenen Zeit war eine Abstufung zwingend notwendig


----------



## franky-biking (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hab das Problem genau andersrum: Meine Holde hätt' nix dagegen aber ich meist keine Flocken! Komm mir schon manchmal komisch vor als Kleinverdiener "N" Bikes zu fahren...


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat er gerade wieder ein neues Teil bekommen



Auch dies ist ein Grund der Abstufung von Madame zur Ollen...

Schlimm ist ja stets die Behauptung, trotz mangelndem Sachverstands, daß ich für ein neues Teil keinen Bedarf habe...

Ich optimiere doch schon seit 20 Jahren an meinen Bikes, dies ist doch vergleichsweise eine kurze Frist und der technische Fortschritt ist unaufhaltsam

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem genau andersrum: Meine Holde hätt' nix dagegen aber ich meist keine Flocken! Komm mir schon manchmal komisch vor als Kleinverdiener "N" Bikes zu fahren...



Ein paar Flocken habe ich noch für meine Bikes übrig, aber bei mir herrscht das eiserne Regime des Sparbären...

Aber gut, gekaufter Sex rechnet sich langfristig auch nicht

Das Leben ist ein Kompromiß...

Gruß


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> der technische Fortschritt ist unaufhaltsam



*hust*
  sagt wer ?


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *hust*
> sagt wer ?



Ich rede mir das zumindest ein *doppelhust*


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *hust*
> sagt wer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (12. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> und der technische Fortschritt ist unaufhaltsam
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



hey thorsten,
schon gehört? es gibt jetzt hydraulische bremsen. 
mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> hey thorsten,
> schon gehört? es gibt jetzt hydraulische bremsen.
> mfg



So langsam verstehe ich, worauf Ihr hinaus wollt...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2011)

delahero schrieb:


> Ion hab ich leider nicht mehr, war ein tolles bike, aber hier mein Helius AM Update! Neuer Frame und ein paar neue Parts für 2011.



.....Was wiegt es denn genau so wies dasteht???

G.


----------



## dangerousD (15. Januar 2011)

Habe fertig  Zur Abwechslung mal etwas Ungefedertes... zumindest hinten. Und ja, 1x10...









...war auch gleich draussen spielen...


----------



## franky-biking (15. Januar 2011)

Schön! Ein Argon FR mit den Gussets wie beim Helius AC, war das ein Aufpreis? So sieht's schön clean aus! Gefällt mir gut! Sereiengeo oder custom? Wo bist du beim Gewicht gelandet? Gefällt mir gut! Singleblatt vorn is' Geschmackssache. Top!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (15. Januar 2011)

paar updates 
so gut wie alles vom gebraucht gekauften in die ecke geschmissen, jetzt gefällt es mir.





ca. 18,5kg 

P.S.: Falls jemand plant im laufe des Jahres seinen Helius (AM / AFR in L ) Rahmen zu veräußern -> PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (15. Januar 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Schön! Ein Argon FR mit den Gussets wie beim Helius AC, war das ein Aufpreis? So sieht's schön clean aus! Gefällt mir gut! Sereiengeo oder custom? Wo bist du beim Gewicht gelandet? Gefällt mir gut! Singleblatt vorn is' Geschmackssache. Top!



Danke... bei Geo und Gussets habe ich mich ein wenig ausgetobt. AC Gussets, XL Oberrohr, Sitz- und Steuerrohr L. Lenkwinkel wie beim AM, plus ISCG Aufnahme. Der Rest ist Serie  Kein billiger Spaß, aber dafür meins...

Gewicht? Gefühlte 12,5 kg  Und 1x10 passt halt am besten zu meinen Hometrails... macht Spaß!


----------



## franky-biking (15. Januar 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Danke... bei Geo und Gussets habe ich mich ein wenig ausgetobt. AC Gussets, XL Oberrohr, Sitz- und Steuerrohr L. Lenkwinkel wie beim AM, plus ISCG Aufnahme. Der Rest ist Serie  Kein billiger Spaß, aber dafür meins...
> 
> Gewicht? Gefühlte 12,5 kg  Und 1x10 passt halt am besten zu meinen Hometrails... macht Spaß!




Cool! Nicht billig zwar, aber passt wie ein Massanzug jetzt! Glückwunsch! Hab' meins auch mit kmpl. Custom Geo und Rohrsatz. Waren damals 1850,-. Darf ich net dran denken, aber das Ding hält ne Zeit lang vor !
Viel Spass mit deinem!


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Danke... bei Geo und Gussets habe ich mich ein wenig ausgetobt. AC Gussets, XL Oberrohr, Sitz- und Steuerrohr L. Lenkwinkel wie beim AM, plus ISCG Aufnahme. Der Rest ist Serie  Kein billiger Spaß, aber dafür meins...
> 
> Gewicht? Gefühlte 12,5 kg  Und 1x10 passt halt am besten zu meinen Hometrails... macht Spaß!




wir haben doch dieses Jahr ein Date?


----------



## zuspät (16. Januar 2011)

@dangerousd: steiler zahn dein hobel welche farbe is ner des?


----------



## Jayjay94 (16. Januar 2011)

http://img408.imageshack.us/f/p1000095y.jpg/


Helius AFR 2011

Foto ist nicht so besonders ich weiss kommen auch noch bessere


----------



## nollak (16. Januar 2011)

Das Argon FR ist super, son Teil hät ich auch immer noch gerne. Aber momentan bekommt mein Ufo erstmal ne bissl Pflege da kann ich mir das Argon nicht auch noch spontan hier hin stellen


----------



## frankweber (16. Januar 2011)

Jayjay94 schrieb:


> http://img408.imageshack.us/f/p1000095y.jpg/
> 
> 
> Helius AFR 2011
> ...


 

Location wegen dem Brett im Hintergrund und dessen blauen Flec ken die zur Stütze passen.??

Die Stütze und den Sattel übersehen dann ist es schön


----------



## dangerousD (16. Januar 2011)

@gürü

Ich habe dieses Jahr so viele Dates, da kommt es auf eines mehr oder weniger nicht an  Also bleibt nur die Frage: bei Dir oder bei mir? 

@zuspät

Die Farbe ist die Team-Farbe, "sky blue glossy". Wirkt in echt noch viel besser


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2011)

Just Cruising


----------



## stuk (17. Januar 2011)

Maschienenbau im LSP-DU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (17. Januar 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Habe fertig  Zur Abwechslung mal etwas Ungefedertes... zumindest hinten. Und ja, 1x10...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gefällt mir! 
Und mir wollte damals Nicolai nicht das schöne Sitzrohrgusset ans Argon FR schweißen 
Wie macht sich denn die Sektor?


----------



## frankweber (17. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Just Cruising


 
Stylish - graues Unterhemd?


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Stylish - graues Unterhemd?




DANKE  
Grau ist mein NICOLAI Hoodie,- die ROCK-SHOX Handschuhe u. die 
Gravis  Schuhe.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2011)

Schönes Rad, cooler Hintergrund, aber wer ist der häßliche Vogel, der das halbe Rad verdeckt ?


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> aber wer ist der häßliche Vogel, der das halbe Rad verdeckt ?



der KHUJAND der alte Ruhrpott Kannacke.


----------



## Snugensi (17. Januar 2011)

nach langem Warten.....


----------



## dangerousD (17. Januar 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Gefällt mir!
> Und mir wollte damals Nicolai nicht das schöne Sitzrohrgusset ans Argon FR schweißen
> Wie macht sich denn die Sektor?



Danke... das mit den Gussets ist nur eine Frage der richtigen $Argumente$  

Zur Sektor kann ich noch nicht so viel sagen, außer, daß sie allem Anschein nach funktioniert. Out of the box etwas  hakeliges Ansprechen, hat sich aber nach den ersten km gegeben. Die Trails waren halt auch zu weich, um etwas über das Verhalten der Gabel sagen zu können - mal abwarten, was die nächsten Ausfahrten so bringen.


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der KHUJAND der alte Ruhrpott Kannacke.



ich wusste nicht das Du einen migrationshintergrund hast


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Januar 2011)

Snugensi schrieb:


> nach langem Warten.....



Mit dem Piggy nach hinten sieht das irgendwie unsexy aus. Ich würd ihn drehen, ansonsten feinfein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. Januar 2011)

Snugensi schrieb:


> nach langem Warten.....



kenn ich,- kenn ich.  doch heute wird alles gut...


----------



## Jettj (18. Januar 2011)

Den Aufbau könnt ihr in meiner Gallery verfolgen


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Januar 2011)

Schön, da bin ich auf den fertigen Aufbau gespannt


----------



## Jettj (18. Januar 2011)

Ich auch.
Morgen kommen noch ein paar sachen dann wieder etwas warten bis zum 15.2 

Achja mal eine andere Frage.

Ich hab ja die Hope Tech V2 Bremse,welchen Adapter brauch ich für meine 66 die Postmound hat ?.
Ich komme da immer durcheinander ^^


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Januar 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Den Aufbau könnt ihr in meiner Gallery verfolgen



lecker,lecker,lecker, kannste zum Tag der Offenen Tür mitbringen, dann machen wir ein schönes fotoshooting 

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Jettj (18. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> lecker,lecker,lecker, kannste zum Tag der Offenen Tür mitbringen, dann machen wir ein schönes fotoshooting
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Der Thomas



Wollte sowieso am 27 kommen .
Dazu sage ich nicht nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabi (19. Januar 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Den Aufbau könnt ihr in meiner Gallery verfolgen



ist der rahmen jetzt ganz frisch von nicolai?
also aktuellster stand?

kannst du mal bitte ein paar detailbilder machen von:
- steuerrohr
- klemmbananen
- HS mount
- umwerferturmaufnahme

danke.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2011)

@Jettj: schaut gut aus, was da am Entstehen ist. Nur die Decals von der Gabel würde ich sofort runtermachen und den alten Carbon-66-Schriftzug draufmachen.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2011)

Schwabi schrieb:


> ist der rahmen jetzt ganz frisch von nicolai?
> also aktuellster stand?
> 
> kannst du mal bitte ein paar detailbilder machen von:
> ...



ohh ja...
 da wurde reichlich an den details verbessert/verschönert,- ich denke der UFO-ST Rahmen ist ausgereifter denn-je.


----------



## Luke-VTT (19. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Jettj: schaut gut aus, was da am Entstehen ist. Nur die Decals von der Gabel würde ich sofort runtermachen und den alten Carbon-66-Schriftzug draufmachen.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Wir bestimmt ein schönes UFO. Bin gespannt...


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Januar 2011)

so, frisch auf den tisch 
















weitere bilder folgen wenn es aufgebaut ist

weiß nur noch nicht ob es ein hammerschmitt bike wird, ist ja meins,
gebe ein helius AM modell 2010 in titan eloxal mit rock shox monarch 4,2 dämpfer ab,achja gr. -L-

gruss

der Thomas


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön der Rahmen, RAW ist einfach immer wieder der Hammer


----------



## Luke-VTT (19. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> weiß nur noch nicht ob es ein hammerschmitt bike wird, ist ja meins



Ich würd ja sagen, 1x10: vorne 32 oder 34, hinten 11-36. Just for the test. Minimalistisch, leise und ein Tester, der uns sagt, ob das taugt 



Team Nicolai schrieb:


> gebe ein helius AM modell 2010 in titan eloxal mit rock shox monarch 4,2 dämpfer ab,achja gr. -L-



Hättest Du das einen Monat vorher sagen können? Ich habe mir gerade ein neues Rad gekauft


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Januar 2011)

danke erinnert mich halt immer an mein mountain cycle san andreas
von 1995, also vor meinem nicolai knall


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Januar 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Ich würd ja sagen, 1x10: vorne 32 oder 34, hinten 11-36. Just for the test. Minimalistisch, leise und ein Tester, der uns sagt, ob das taugt
> 
> 
> 
> Hättest Du das einen Monat vorher sagen können? Ich habe mir gerade ein neues Rad gekauft



shit happens!! wird schon weg gehen


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Januar 2011)

Wie wird es aufgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Januar 2011)

naja, da ich zur trettfraktion gehöre wir wohl erstmal XTR drangeworfen, BOS Devill forke, hope bremsen, hope naben,thomson stütze,oder tune,fox dhx 5.0,innenlager hope,usw.

gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Januar 2011)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## Luke-VTT (19. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> shit happens!! wird schon weg gehe



Daran habe ich gar keinen Zweifel. ICH hätte es aber gern gehabt  Der Aufbau klingt spitze. Endlich gibt es mal ne Deville an einem Rad hier zu sehen. Ich freu mich...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2011)

Thomas is dat Gr. L. ?


----------



## Luke-VTT (19. Januar 2011)

Norco Fluid LT von 2010. Weitestgehend custom. Steht auch prinzipiell fertig bei mir. Ich warte nur noch auf einen anderen Lenker und andere Reifen (s.o.). Wenns dann komplett und fertig für 2011 ist, mach ich mal Fotos und stell die nebst nem kleinen Fahrbericht in den Enduro-Thread. Soviel kann ich nach drei Ausgiebigen fahrten sagen: 

1. Geil das der Schnee weg ist und sogar am WE die Sonne schien. 
2. Ich bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Januar 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> ICH hätte es aber gern gehabt


Noch ist es ja nicht zu spät, schlag zu


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Noch ist es ja nicht zu spät, schlag zu



ja schade...   den user  Luke-VTT  könnten wir gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Luke-VTT (19. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Noch ist es ja nicht zu spät, schlag zu



Siehe obiger Post. Konto geplündert. Neues Rad gekauft. Zufrieden damit. Wär wirklich eine richtig schöne Option gewesen. Hätte, wäre, wenn, ... Schade, dann dauert es noch, bis ich dem exclusiven Club der Nicolai-Fahrer beitrete. Man muß ja Ziele fürs Sparen haben und ein AFR tät mich schon noch interessieren... 



KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja schade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen! Wie gesagt, Nicolai steht ganz oben auf meiner Bike-Wunschliste. Kommt noch. Dauert nur


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja schade...   den user  Luke-VTT  könnten wir gut gebrauchen.



Sehe ich auch so! Schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so! Schade...



vor allem müsste man doch so ein Norco Fluid LT von 2010 schnell verkkauft bekommen ?


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Januar 2011)

Ja 

reicht ja nur der Rahmen, die meisten Teile passen doch bestimmt


----------



## stuk (19. Januar 2011)

hey dream, dein "alter" oranger steht auch wieder im bikemarkt......
der sportsfreund hat wohl echt pech mit den knochen.


----------



## Luke-VTT (19. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> vor allem müsste man doch so ein Norco Fluid LT von 2010 schnell verkkauft bekommen ?





dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hab ich ja was losgetreten  Ich mag Euch doch auch, Jungs  Aber wartet mal, bis Ihr das Rad seht... Ich finds richtig geil. Und selbst, wenn ich rechtzeitig gewußt hätte, daß der Bike Bauer seins verkauft, wärs 'ne enge Entscheidung geworden (zumal ich des Bike Bauers Preis noch gar nicht kenne).


----------



## psc1 (19. Januar 2011)

Hi Thomas,

das sieht ja schon wieder legga aus!
Gruß aus Bad Nauheim, der Peter  ;-)


----------



## Jettj (19. Januar 2011)

Schwabi schrieb:


> ist der rahmen jetzt ganz frisch von nicolai?
> also aktuellster stand?
> 
> kannst du mal bitte ein paar detailbilder machen von:
> ...




Werde ich heute Abend machen .

So .. Mittagspause zuende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (19. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> hey dream, dein "alter" oranger steht auch wieder im bikemarkt......
> der sportsfreund hat wohl echt pech mit den knochen.



Ja ich weiss, echt traurig. Aber der Preis ist fair und also ich den Rahmen im Oktober verkauft habe, war erst 4 Monate alt und in super Zustand. Da er noch nicht mal aufgebaut würde, sollte sich da dran nichts geändert haben,  also wer noch einen sucht, zuschlagen 

@Luke-VTT: ich bin sicher das Fluid wird/ist sehr schön und für ein Nicolai hat es ja auch später noch Zeit


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2011)

team nicolai schrieb:


> der thomas



  #2406


----------



## Schwabi (19. Januar 2011)

@ thomas:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/2/6/8/3/_/original/_MG_0526.JPG

ist das titan elox?


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Januar 2011)

Schwabi schrieb:


> @ thomas:
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/2/6/8/3/_/original/_MG_0526.JPG
> 
> ist das titan elox?



hallo,

ja titan eloxal!!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Jettj (19. Januar 2011)

Sry Leute,kann die Bilder erst morgen machen,da ich heute noch was lernen muss


----------



## Schwabi (19. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ja titan eloxal!!
> 
> ...



sieht das denn auf dem bild (bzw. auf meinem monitor) nur so aus als wäre es dem bronze elox ähnlich oder ist das auch so? danke.


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Januar 2011)

titan elox ist dunkler, als bronze elox.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## connerthesaint (19. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so, frisch auf den tisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 der Thomas hat mir meine Idee geklaut wie ich mein Helius AM aufbauen wollte. Dann muß ich wohl doch die 240KM zur Hausmesse auf mich nehmen um mir das Ding mal anzusehen.


----------



## .t1mo (20. Januar 2011)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> der Thomas hat mir meine Idee geklaut wie ich mein Helius AM aufbauen wollte. Dann muß ich wohl doch die 240KM zur Hausmesse auf mich nehmen um mir das Ding mal anzusehen.



So neu ist die Idee aber doch auch nicht, seit dem der Rahmen so auch im aktuellen Katalog zu sehen ist


----------



## connerthesaint (20. Januar 2011)

.t1mo schrieb:


> So neu ist die Idee aber doch auch nicht, seit dem der Rahmen so auch im aktuellen Katalog zu sehen ist



Ja das stimmt. Allerdings hätte ich nahe zu die gleichen Komponeten gewählt wie er. Aber ich bin gespannt, wie es aussehen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (20. Januar 2011)

Schwabi schrieb:


> ist der rahmen jetzt ganz frisch von nicolai?
> also aktuellster stand?
> 
> kannst du mal bitte ein paar detailbilder machen von:
> ...




Hi.
Ich lade grad Detail bilder vom Ufo hoch,wenn du noch ein paar bestimmte stellen haben willst,dann sag mir bescheid 

Gruss


----------



## zupaphil (20. Januar 2011)

Hier ist mein Beitrag: 
Hoffe euch gefällts?!


----------



## Timmy35 (20. Januar 2011)

Mir gefälls!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. Januar 2011)

In erster Linie muß es dir gefallen noch nen anständigen Sattel + Stütze ,dann super!wo hastn die blauen Nicolai Decals her?


----------



## habbadu (20. Januar 2011)

gefällt!
Ich würde aber - tut mir leid - den N-Aufkleber am Sitzrohr entfernen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. Januar 2011)

Ich finds super, Spacerturm und Vorbau ist nicht so mein Ding, ansonsten ein schönes Update.


----------



## zupaphil (20. Januar 2011)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Ich finds super, Spacerturm und Vorbau ist nicht so mein Ding, ansonsten ein schönes Update.



bin halt 1,95m groß
daher brauche ich den spacerturm und nicht so schönen vorbau....leider


----------



## zupaphil (20. Januar 2011)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> In erster Linie muß es dir gefallen noch nen anständigen Sattel + Stütze ,dann super!wo hastn die blauen Nicolai Decals her?



ja, mit dem sattel hast du recht!
der lag halt noch in der teilekiste rum 
die nicolai decals hab ich anfertigen lassen.
hab im internet nach stickern in blau-chrom gesucht und bin in england fündig geworden, dann hab ich den verkäufer angeschrieben, ihm den nicolai schriftzug als datei und die gewünschte größe geschickt und 1 woche später hatte ich die decals
nicolai selber hat nur eine recht beschränkte farbauswahl bei den decals...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Januar 2011)

zupaphil schrieb:


> die nicolai decals hab ich anfertigen lassen..



das gute ist,- das sie abgerundet sind. 
was hast du bezahlt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (21. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das gute ist,- das sie abgerundet sind.
> was hast du bezahlt ?




War nicht ganz billig....waren glaube ca 50. aber dafür hab ich auch gleich 5 Paar bestellt, da der Materialwert nicht sonderlich groß war aber halt ne Spezialanfertigung.
Und ich m,uss sagen, die dinger halten bombenfest!
hab sie schon seit über einem jahr drauf und sie halten noch wie am ersten tag!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Januar 2011)

DANKE


----------



## zupaphil (21. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE



kein problem!
dafür ist ja so ein forum da...


----------



## schnellerseller (22. Januar 2011)

Sahne! Echt ein schönes in Blau


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Januar 2011)

So, heute angekommen, vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen, gerade in Bezug auf das Gewicht:

Entschuldigt den Doppelpost, aber es schauen ja nicht alle in das AFR-Forum.

Vivid Air 222x70, Medium Tune, für mein Helius AFR


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2011)

Gibts schon aktuelle Bilder von deinem Bike ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (22. Januar 2011)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> So, heute angekommen, vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen, gerade in Bezug auf das Gewicht:
> 
> Entschuldigt den Doppelpost, aber es schauen ja nicht alle in das AFR-Forum.
> 
> Vivid Air 222x70, Medium Tune, für mein Helius AFR



Schick ! 
Hoffe Meiner kommt auch bald fürs ION


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Januar 2011)

@ san andreas: keine für die ich nicht von Artur gesteinigt werden würde ;-) Wenn der Dämpfer drin ist und die Bremsleitungen gekürzt, dann mach ich mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## p.2-max (22. Januar 2011)

jo dann mal viel spaß, ist nen geiler dämpfer!!! funzt echt hammer mäßig.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (22. Januar 2011)

Hey zupaphil,
wo hast du die eloxierte Ventilkappe her, die auf den Dämpfer aufgeschraubt ist? Würde meinem ION extrem gut stehen


----------



## acmatze (22. Januar 2011)

eloxierte Ventilkappen gibts in den verschiedensten Formen und Farben im Motoradladen (Polo, Louis etc.)


----------



## HypnoKröte (22. Januar 2011)

Jungs ich verkaufe meine Kurbel, wollte es erst mal nur den Nicolai Jüngern anbieten. 
XTR 970, 36 er Extralite, 20 er Mountain Goat Blatt, und CFk Bashguard, alles zusammen 752 g inkl Lager. 

Hätte gerne 300 Euro dafür. 











Ist im tip Top Zustand hab sie kaum 100 km gefahren.


----------



## zupaphil (22. Januar 2011)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Hey zupaphil,
> wo hast du die eloxierte Ventilkappe her, die auf den Dämpfer aufgeschraubt ist? Würde meinem ION extrem gut stehen



Hab sie einfach (mit allen anderen blauen teilen) eloxieren lassen
Der rote reboundknopf der fox 36 ist inzwischen auch blau


----------



## Schwabi (23. Januar 2011)

wer hat denn das ganz aktuelle ufo ST modell??

kannst du mal bitte ein paar detailbilder machen von:
- steuerrohr
- klemmbananen
- HS mount
- umwerferturmaufnahme

danke.


----------



## DJT (23. Januar 2011)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ist im tip Top Zustand hab sie kaum 100 km gefahren.



100km seit Anfang März? allen Respekt für die Leistung 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6918469&postcount=351


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei mal ein Update von meinem Nonius (Vorbau schwarz statt Gold, Roco statt DHX, 2 Flaschenhalter)







Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (23. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max, was wiegen die Flaschenhalter?


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Januar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> Ti-Max, was wiegen die Flaschenhalter?



Ich glaube 28 Gramm pro Stück.

Aber das Rad wiegt deutlich unter 15,3 kg

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## habbadu (23. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich glaube 28 Gramm pro Stück.
> 
> Aber das Rad wiegt deutlich unter 15,3 kg
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



...dann ist ja Alles bestens - für dich jedenfalls


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Januar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> ...dann ist ja alles bestens - für dich jedenfalls





Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Januar 2011)

Noch ein paar Tage ääh Teile, dann ist mein doppelt gepulvertes FR mit Coil Dämpfer auch unter 15,3


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Januar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Tage ääh Teile, dann ist mein doppelt gepulvertes FR mit Coil Dämpfer auch unter 15,3



Das wird ein gewisser User aus dem Ruhrgebiet stark anzweifeln


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das wird ein gewisser User aus dem Ruhrgebiet stark anzweifeln



Läuft  
Ihr wisst ja das ich keine halben Sachen mache, von daher


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Januar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Läuft
> Ihr wisst ja das ich keine halben Sachen mache, von daher



Aber halbe Sachen würden auch Khujands Rad erleichtern

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Januar 2011)

Kleines Update: Jetzt mit Vivid Air, Tune Laufrädern und Formula The One Bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (23. Januar 2011)

jaaa, sooo ein geiles rad!!! sepp hat einfach das geilste g-boxx!!!

insider:
als low-rider wars aber auch dufte, scherz bei seite, kannste mir mal ne pm mit den kosten schicken, von der reparatur des einen teiles, pls. danke.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2011)

Geiles Rad !

@Sepprheingauer: aus welchen Teilen bestehen die Tune-Laufräder ?


----------



## HypnoKröte (23. Januar 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> 100km seit Anfang März? allen Respekt für die Leistung
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6918469&postcount=351



Muss ich mich rechtfertigen ? nein. Hat jeder seine Gründe


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Geiles Rad !
> 
> @Sepprheingauer: aus welchen Teilen bestehen die Tune-Laufräder ?



Ei Nippel, Felgen, Speichen... 

Die Felgen sind von SUN. TYP EQ 29. Mal sehen was die so aushalten. Für Portes du soleil nehm ich dann ggf. wieder die Deemax. 
Speichen sind 2,0-1,8-2,0, glaube von Sapim. Mit 2,0 Messingnippel"s".
Dann 2ply MuddyMarry und 2ply Wetscream (ja, wir haben hier auch mal Schei$$weddä)



p.2-max schrieb:


> jaaa, sooo ein geiles rad!!! sepp hat einfach das geilste g-boxx!!!
> 
> insider:
> als low-rider wars aber auch dufte, scherz bei seite, kannste mir mal ne pm mit den kosten schicken, von der reparatur des einen teiles, pls. danke.



Danke!

Das Ersatzteil ist noch am Anliefern. Kostet aber nicht viel. Mail ich dir dann!


----------



## p.2-max (23. Januar 2011)

super sepp, danke.

hoffe wir gehn mal bald wieder ne runde drehen...


----------



## DJT (23. Januar 2011)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Muss ich mich rechtfertigen ? nein. Hat jeder seine Gründe



War ja nicht böse gemeint! 
Manche schrauben eben lieber am Bike rum als damit zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (23. Januar 2011)

Ne es kam halt nur so rüber. WÜre auch viel lieber draußen sein statt Tag für Tag 5-8 Std zu lernen.


----------



## Helius-FR (23. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> anbei mal ein Update von meinem Nonius (Vorbau schwarz statt Gold, Roco statt DHX, 2 Flaschenhalter)
> 
> ...




Hmm...
Stummelvorbau... High Rizer... Saint Kurbel... Sind das am Nonius nicht eher unpassende Parts ?


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. Januar 2011)

Ist ja auch ein Nonius FR ;-)


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Januar 2011)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ein Nonius FR ;-)



Mit dem ich auch CC fahre, halt nur mit korrekter Sattelhöhe. Man wird gemütlicher im Alter

Wobei man ja langsames CC fahren wohl heute als Tourenfahren bezeichnet, ich fahre aber CC 

Die Endbuchstaben CC,AM,FR,DH tralala sagen bei Nicolai nicht wirklich was über den Einsatzzweck aus...

Aktuell würde man dies Trailbike nennen, allerdings geht mir der Kategorisierungswahn sowieso auf den Sack. Das ist einfach (m)ein MTB...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Januar 2011)

Hält der Rocket Ron bei Dir?


----------



## WODAN (24. Januar 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Kleines Update: Jetzt mit Vivid Air, Tune Laufrädern und Formula The One Bremsen.



Ich liebe G-Boxx Bikes! 
Sehr schick aufgebaut und es wird ja bei Dir auch richtig gefahren


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Januar 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hält der Rocket Ron bei Dir?



Bis jetzt ja, ich habe aber nur die billige Performance-Variante...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


>



sieht "knuffig" aus


----------



## franky-biking (24. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> ..., allerdings geht mir der Kategorisierungswahn sowieso auf den Sack. Das ist einfach (m)ein MTB...
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Da sagste was. Kann ich dir nur beipflichten!


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Januar 2011)

So, hier mal im eingebauten Zustand. Wie man sieht ist es verdammt knapp mit dem Dämpferkörper und den Umlenkhebeln im ausgefederten Zustand. Mal sehen ob ich ihn noch drehe.












Hab ihn nur eingebaut und im Keller ein wenig rumgespielt, daher sind die ersten Eindrücke noch sehr dürftig, die ersten Impressionen sind:

- booah, ist der dick
- da muß verdammt viel Luft rein (250 psi)
- auf den ersten Millimetern Hub federt er butterweich ein, dann kommt eine spürbare Schwelle, etwa auf Höhe des SAGs (30%), dann federt er wieder sanft weiter

Wie gesagt, nur die ersten Impressionen, mehr sehen wir nach den ersten Testfahrten und wenn der Dämpfer eingefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2011)

Der neue Superdämpfer macht anscheinend in den meisten Rahmen Ärger.


----------



## Luke-VTT (24. Januar 2011)

Schicker Dämpfer! Aber putz mal Dein Rad


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Januar 2011)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Wie man sieht ist es verdammt knapp mit dem Dämpferkörper und den Umlenkhebeln im ausgefederten Zustand.


Wieviel Luft hat es denn zwischen Umlenkhebel und Dämpferkörper? Lässt sich auf den Bildern so schelcht erkennen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Januar 2011)

Nahezu keine Luft! Man muss genau hinschauen um einen kleinen Spalt zu erkennen. Wie gesagt, wenn er minimal einfedert ist schon alles wieder gut. Ich werde das bei der ersten Testrunde genau beobachten, dann sehen wir weiter. Habe versucht ein Ausfedern über diesen Punkt zu provozieren, das ist mir nicht gelungen, aber beim Fahren wirken natürlich ganz andere Kräfte.


----------



## checkb (24. Januar 2011)

Piggy ab und man hat ne Handgranate.  Sorry, der hässlichste Dämpfer den ich je gesehen habe, eines Nicolai unwürdig.

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Januar 2011)

Könntest eventuell auch einen Dämpferhalter mit mehr Offset verbauen.


----------



## sluette (25. Januar 2011)

schön isser nich !


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> - da muß verdammt viel Luft rein (250 psi)
> - auf den ersten Millimetern Hub federt er butterweich ein, dann kommt eine spürbare Schwelle, etwa auf Höhe des SAGs (30%), dann federt er wieder sanft weiter
> 
> Wie gesagt, nur die ersten Impressionen, mehr sehen wir nach den ersten Testfahrten und wenn der Dämpfer eingefahren ist.



Moin,

ziemlich viel Druck für ziemlich viel Sag. Gut, dass er ins Nonius nicht passte.

Habe dies mit dem reichlichen Sag, wobei mir 30 % deutlich zu viel sind, schon oft gelesen. Man kann wohl auch kaum weniger Sag einstellen (Maximaldruck), was ich irgendwie komisch finde, zumindest stand dies so im amerikanischen Review Air vs. Coil.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Pinstripe (25. Januar 2011)

Was spricht gegen andersrum einbauen?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

Pinstripe schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen andersrum einbauen?!?



Könnte dann knapp werden mit der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## stuk (25. Januar 2011)

wenns geht, würde ich den eh drehen. so das die Dichtungen und der Staubabstreifer unten liegen ("Selbstschmierung").


----------



## TommyTheMan (25. Januar 2011)

@ timbowjoketown 
Find der Dämpfer steht dem Bike, sieht echt gut aus, jetzt den dämpfer auch noch schön einsauen und dann ist´s perfekt 
 Putzen wird total überbewertet, das lohnt immomement bei den schlammigen trails eh nicht


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> (Maximaldruck)



wie oft pumpt ihr eure dämpfer nach,- bzw. wann (nach wie viel fahrten) prüft ihr den druck ?


----------



## Schnapsi (25. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> wenns geht, würde ich den eh drehen. so das die Dichtungen und der Staubabstreifer unten liegen ("Selbstschmierung").


Ist das tatsächlich relevant? Weil hübscher ist schon so rum


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie oft pumpt ihr eure dämpfer nach,- bzw. wann (nach wie viel fahrten) prüft ihr den druck ?



Darum geht es nicht. Wenn ich bei 250 PSI von max. 300 PSI immer noch 30 % Sag habe, wäre mir dies zuviel.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (25. Januar 2011)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> Ist das tatsächlich relevant? Weil hübscher ist schon so rum




finde es nur bei längeren standzeiten relevant, aber dann müßte man sein rad wegen der gabel auch mal öfter auf den "kopf" stellen. (was ich aber auch hin und wieder mache)


----------



## timbowjoketown (25. Januar 2011)

Der Dämpfer ist halt für einen Einsatzzweck konzipiert, bei dem 30-40 % SAG Standard sind. Trotz allem finde ich den Druck auch sehr hoch, zumal ich 80 Kilo wiege.

Den Dãmpfer drehen wäre kein Problem, Optik sagt mir so aber mehr zu und die Schmierung sehe ich auch nicht als problematisch an.

Den DHX Air im 901 habe ich einmal in 2 Wochen Portes Du Soleil eingestellt und er hat den Druck zuverlässig gehalten.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht. Wenn ich bei 250 PSI von max. 300 PSI immer noch 30 % Sag habe, wäre mir dies zuviel.
> 
> Gruss Thorsten




 haste meine frage überhaupt verstanden


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> haste meine frage überhaupt verstanden



Offensichtlich nicht, zumal ich den Zusammenhang mit dem Maximaldruck nicht verstehe.

Ich prüfe den Druck aber recht häufig, vertrau der Dichtheit immer noch nicht

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich prüfe den Druck aber recht häufig




also vor jeder fahrt ?


----------



## p.2-max (25. Januar 2011)

ich prüfe den dämpfer vom druck her nur dann, wenn ich auch das gefühl habe er hat was verloren und das ist super selten... aso, mein vivid air hat net soviel druck, glaube 165-170 psi und 25-30% sag, wiege aber auch nur ausgerüstet um die 65 kg und fahre ihn in nem ion, fals das noch was zur sache macht.


----------



## Schnapsi (25. Januar 2011)

@Stuk: Okä...
@Ti-Max: Da geht doch jedes mal bissel Luft weg wenn man ihn prüft. Da kann er nicht Dicht sein *keksrüberreich*


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> also vor jeder fahrt ?



So vor jeder zweiten Fahrt.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (25. Januar 2011)

und wie oft wiegt ihr eure räder?


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> @Ti-Max: Da geht doch jedes mal bissel Luft weg wenn man ihn prüft. Da kann er nicht Dicht sein *keksrüberreich*



Mit der richtigen Dämpferpumpe nicht

Aber darum geht es mir zumindest nicht. Meine Aussage war lediglich, dass der Vivid Air bei zuviel Druck zuviel Sag hat. Wäre also nichts für mich, zudem passt er auch nicht.

Zumal ich auch keinen Sag einstelle, sondern den Dämpfer so befülle, dass er nicht oder nur äusserst selten durchschlägt. Daraus ergibt sich der Sag, der aber weit weg von 30 % liegt, meist so um die 15-20%.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (25. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mit der richtigen Dämpferpumpe nicht



Cool, will auch haben. Wo gibt es diese Alientechnologie zu kaufen ?


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Cool, will auch haben. Wo gibt es diese Alientechnologie zu kaufen ?



Hier wird Dir geholfen, funktioniert wie der Reset-Adapter:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k604/a9000/daempferpumpe-mit-manometer-gs-01.html

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## lakekeman (25. Januar 2011)

Nene, sowas hab ich schon. Aber mein Dämpfer verliert die Luft ja auch beim Anschrauben der Pumpe, nicht beim abnehmen


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Januar 2011)

Ich sehe da schon wieder eine recht langwierige Diskussion auf uns zukommen


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich sehe da schon wieder eine recht langwierige Diskussion auf uns zukommen



An der ich mich nicht beteiligen werde, wurde hier im Forum schon oft genug diskutiert...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> und wie oft wiegt ihr eure räder?



leute das thema is durch... 
 mein rad hat übergewicht an den felgen u. an den kurbeln+innenlager. 
ja und.


----------



## Schnapsi (25. Januar 2011)

Und die Fahrer - wie momentan ich - häufig auf den Rippen, es lebe also das schwere Bike


----------



## Luke-VTT (25. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Zumal ich auch keinen Sag einstelle, sondern den Dämpfer so befülle, dass er nicht oder nur äusserst selten durchschlägt. Daraus ergibt sich der Sag, der aber weit weg von 30 % liegt, meist so um die 15-20%.



Das kriegst Du auch mit nem Dämpfer hin, der ohnehin schon stärker progressiv ist oder bei dem Du den Bereich separat regeln kannst, ab dem die Endprogression als Durschlagschutz einsetzt. 
Probier mal mit etwas mehr Sag zu fahren und nimms nicht gleich in Deine "aktuell beratungsresistent gegen"-Liste auf. Ich finde den Traktionsgewinn enorm.


----------



## timbowjoketown (25. Januar 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Das kriegst Du auch mit nem Dämpfer hin, der ohnehin schon stärker progressiv ist oder bei dem Du den Bereich separat regeln kannst, ab dem die Endprogression als Durschlagschutz einsetzt.
> Probier mal mit etwas mehr Sag zu fahren und nimms nicht gleich in Deine "aktuell beratungsresistent gegen"-Liste auf. Ich finde den Traktionsgewinn enorm.[/QUOTE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Das kriegst Du auch mit nem Dämpfer hin, der ohnehin schon stärker progressiv ist oder bei dem Du den Bereich separat regeln kannst, ab dem die Endprogression als Durschlagschutz einsetzt.
> Probier mal mit etwas mehr Sag zu fahren und nimms nicht gleich in Deine "aktuell beratungsresistent gegen"-Liste auf. Ich finde den Traktionsgewinn enorm.



Versteh mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, aber akzeptiere einfach mal, dass ich mich nicht an Faustregeln unbekannten Ursprungs halte (hier Prozentwert Sag), sondern mein Gefühl und meinen Bedarf entscheiden lasse. Ich probiere schon seit Wochen rum

Wenn ich mehr (deutlich) Sag fahre, dann ist der mittlere Federwegsbereich viel zu weich für mich und durch den Durchschlagschutz wird er dann schlagartig künstlich verhärtet.

Ich habe auch mit meinen Sag-Werten keine Traktionsprobleme, die sollte ein guter Dämpfer durch entsprechende Performance weitestgehend unabhängig vom Sag lösen. Die reine Sag-Betrachtung als Voraussetzung für Traktion ist mir zu statisch.

Mag sein, dass dies bei einem DHler mit 200mm+ am Heck funktioniert, aber nicht bei einem 145 mm Bike. 30 % Sag sind mal eben fast ein Drittel des Federwegs (!). Dann zieh nochmal den Durchschlagschutz ab, da wird es aber ganz schön eng. Ich stimme also nach Ausnutzung des Federwegs ab und nicht nach Sag-Werten. Sollen andere doch ihre 30-40 % fahren, bei mir funktioniert es nicht und es ist auch nicht das, was ich von meinem Fahrwerk erwarte. Das hat auch nichts mit Beratungsresistenz zu tun, sondern einfach mit individuellem Bedarf, den ich mir einfach zugestehe

Ich verlange auch von keinem hier, dass er nur noch 15 % Sag fährt.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2011)

20% Sag reichen bei Ti-Max' Bike doch völlig aus. Ist ja keine Downhillkutsche.

@Ti-Max: dass der Dämpfer im mittleren Federweg durchrauscht hat nix mit dem Sag zu tun, sondern damit, dass das der Fox DHX in 90% aller Bikes tut.


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 20% Sag reichen bei Ti-Max' Bike doch völlig aus. Ist ja keine Downhillkutsche.
> 
> @Ti-Max: dass der Dämpfer im mittleren Federweg durchrauscht hat nix mit dem Sag zu tun, sondern damit, dass das der Fox DHX in 90% aller Bikes tut.



Ich habe keinen DHX Air mehr, auch deswegen. Wenn ich den Dämpfer-Spezialisten hier im Forum Glauben schenken darf, hat der DHX keine funktionierende Druckstufe, was andere Dämpfer wohl deutlich besser können sollen.

Aber wir sind uns einig, dass niedrigerer Luftdruck schon mit mehr Federwegsausnutzung bei unterstellter, gleicher Krafteinwirkung korreliert. Also auch mit dem Sag, oder liege ich jetzt hier so falsch

Bin ja jetzt kein Dämpferprofi...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Bin ja jetzt kein Dämpferprofi.



dooch mitlerweile schon.


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dooch mitlerweile schon.



Ja, ich habe schon drei Dämpfer getestet


----------



## stuk (25. Januar 2011)

komisch mein DHX-AIR funzt (immer noch) perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> komisch mein DHX-AIR funzt (immer noch) perfekt.



ich hab auch noch nie nen besseren gefahren...


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch nie nen besseren gefahren...



einen besseren oder einen anderen


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> einen besseren oder einen anderen



marzocchi roco  +  R-S vivid ... zb.


----------



## franky-biking (25. Januar 2011)

Zum Thema Dämpferpumpe möcht ich noch einen letzten Tip abgeben:

http://www.topeak.de/products/Pumps/PocketShockDXG

Die Topeak hat ein Schläusenventil und funktioniert mit Abstand am besten von all den dieversen Varianten die wir je getestet haben. So gut wie gar kein Druckverlust beim Abnehmen der Pumpe!!!

Das Thema SAG is' doch auch durch und jedem selbst überlassen. 

Paar neue Bilder?


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Januar 2011)

Ich habe den Reset Airport. Würde ich mir nicht nochmal kaufen, die Bedienung mit den kleine Drehrad ist extrem fummelig. Für den Preis dann lieber gleich eine ordentliche Pumpe mit integriertem "Umschalter".


----------



## franky-biking (25. Januar 2011)

Hier mal meine beiden Argons. 

1x FR mit Custom -Rohrsatz und -Geo in XL (mein alter, treuer Begleiter)
1x Road in XL


----------



## franky-biking (25. Januar 2011)

Und hier nochmal ein Foto von nem BMXTB was ich vor Jahren meinem besten Freund mal aufgebaut habe und eins vom 16" Rädchen was sein Sohn dieses Jahr zum 3. Geburtstag bekommt. Sein erstes Radl und ein schöner Gag für den Dad als Überraschung. Nein, es ist natürlich kein "N", aber nehmt's mir net übel dass ich es trotzdem hier poste. Ich find's ganz funny.


----------



## Luke-VTT (25. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Versteh mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, aber akzeptiere einfach mal, dass ich mich nicht an Faustregeln unbekannten Ursprungs halte (hier Prozentwert Sag), sondern mein Gefühl und meinen Bedarf entscheiden lasse. Ich probiere schon seit Wochen rum



Auf nicht mehr wollte ich ja gar nicht heraus. Probieren und das persönliche setup finden. Genauso soll es doch sein.

Ich find nur Quatsch, eine Meinung oder einen Tip nur deshalb abzulehnen, weil es zu einem gegebenen Zeitpunkt zufällig die Mehrheitsmeinung ist. Und nichts für ungut, Deine "beratungsresistent"-Liste wirkt(e) auf mich so, als lehntest Du Dinge nur deshalb ab, weil sie gerade entweder Trend sind oder von vielen Bikern als sinnvoll angesehen werden: breite Lenker, hydr. Discs, viel SAG, Teleskopstützen.

Aber solange Du mit Deinem setup gut zurecht kommst, ist ja alles super. Und ich freue mich halt weiter über all die Sachen, die Du schlecht findest, weil sie mir das Biken angenehmer machen. C' est la vie...


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Deine "beratungsresistent"-Liste wirkt(e) auf mich so, als lehntest Du Dinge nur deshalb ab, weil sie gerade entweder Trend sind oder von vielen Bikern als sinnvoll angesehen werden: breite Lenker, hydr. Discs, viel SAG, Teleskopstützen.
> 
> Aber solange Du mit Deinem setup gut zurecht kommst, ist ja alles super. Und ich freue mich halt weiter über all die Sachen, die Du schlecht findest, weil sie mir das Biken angenehmer machen. C' est la vie...



Nabend,

ich lehne nur jene Dinge ab, die für mich keinen Mehrwert bringen. Was für mich keinen Mehrwert bringt, habe ich getestet, ebenso was für mich Mehrwert bringt. Es sind also keine Behauptungen, sondern Erfahrungen.

Die Liste soll lediglich dokumentieren, dass man mich aktuell hier nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen kann. Weil ich es schon probiert habe. Und ich versuche, keinen von meiner Wahl zu überzeugen und daher will ich auch selbst nicht überzeugt werden.

Eigentlich sind wir uns einig: Ich komm mit meinem Setup zurecht, alle Anderen mit ihrem. Ich muss nur mein Setup allzu oft verteidigen, da es nicht massenkompatibel ist (wahrscheinlich weil es gerade nicht dem Trend entspricht, aber ich mache nur dann Trends mit, wenn sie für mich Sinn machen). Ich habe und ich werde mein Setup aber nie als die Offenbarung bezeichnen, dafür ist es einfach zu individuell auf meinen Bedarf abgestimmt. 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Luke-VTT (25. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> ich lehne nur jene Dinge ab, die für mich keinen Mehrwert bringen. Was für mich keinen Mehrwert bringt, habe ich getestet, ebenso was für mich Mehrwert bringt. Es sind also keine Behauptungen, sondern Erfahrungen. [...]
> Eigentlich sind wir uns einig: Ich komm mit meinem Setup zurecht, alle Anderen mit ihrem. Ich muss nur mein Setup allzu oft verteidigen, da es nicht massenkompatibel ist, ich habe es aber nie als die Offenbarung bezeichnet, dafür ist es einfach zu individuell auf meinen Bedarf abgestimmt.



 Da hast Du recht. Zumal - und das hatte ich mal überhaupt nicht bedacht -, es wahrscheinlich ziemlich nervt, immer sein persönliches Setup gegen viele verteidigen zu müssen. Insofern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (25. Januar 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht. Zumal - und das hatte ich mal überhaupt nicht bedacht -, es wahrscheinlich ziemlich nervt, immer sein persönliches Setup gegen viele verteidigen zu müssen. Insofern



Ich komme gut klar damit, dafür bin ich schon zulange in diesem Teufelskreis, manchmal ist es aber nervig, insbesondere wenn Begriffe wie unfahrbar, Schrott, etc. fallen

Jedem das Seine, hauptsache er fühlt sich wohl damit

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## marco2 (25. Januar 2011)

Erstmal ist dein Rad echt mal was anderes: im positiven Sinne. Und wenn dir das Setup passt, dann passt es. Muss ja auch kein anderer fahren als du.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. Januar 2011)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> Und die Fahrer - wie momentan ich - häufig auf den Rippen, es lebe also das schwere Bike



Bei mir sammelt sich das eher kurz unterhalb der Rippen


----------



## c_w (26. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich muss nur mein Setup allzu oft verteidigen, da es nicht massenkompatibel ist (wahrscheinlich weil es gerade nicht dem Trend entspricht, aber ich mache nur dann Trends mit, wenn sie für mich Sinn machen).



Ich glaube, hydraulische Scheibenbremsen kann man wohl nicht mehr als Trend bezeichnen ;-)
Ich glaube, deine Signatur fuehrt eher dazu, dass du dich haeufiger "verteidigen" musst...

Aber es ist allemal sinnvoller, dass zu fahren, was einem taugt, als das, was einem taugen soll. Nur wsl nehmen dir die meisten spontan nicht ab, dass du das alles ausfuehrlich getestet hast... dabei wissen wir ja spaetestens seit deinen Daempfer, Durchschlags- und SAG-Tests, dass du das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nimmst :-D


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Januar 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hydraulische Scheibenbremsen kann man wohl nicht mehr als Trend bezeichnen ;-)
> Ich glaube, deine Signatur fuehrt eher dazu, dass du dich haeufiger "verteidigen" musst...
> 
> Aber es ist allemal sinnvoller, dass zu fahren, was einem taugt, als das, was einem taugen soll. Nur wsl nehmen dir die meisten spontan nicht ab, dass du das alles ausfuehrlich getestet hast... dabei wissen wir ja spaetestens seit deinen Daempfer, Durchschlags- und SAG-Tests, dass du das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nimmst :-D



Ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt, dass Leute sich aufgrund meiner Signatur offenbar angegriffen fühlen. Wenn mir was nicht taugt, dann fahre ich es auch nicht, auch wenn es alle fahren, weil man es heute wohl so fahren muss Mit Trends meinte ich in der Tat nicht Scheibenbremsen, unabhängig ob hydraulisch oder nicht.

Abweichende Meinungen zur massenkompatiblen Ware werden halt nicht akzeptiert und das stört mich und ist ausschliesslich der Sinn und Botschaft meiner Signatur.

Ich habe sie aber mal wieder überarbeitet, seitdem ich festgestellt habe, dass am Nonius der Riser tatsächlich 620 mm breit ist ;-)

Zudem werde ich ggf. mal die Reverb-Stütze testen, allerdings nur am Nonius. Mit Fernbedienung und ansprechender Optik könnte sie ggf. von Interesse sein.

Was ist WSL

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## c_w (26. Januar 2011)

wahrscheinlich


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Januar 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich



Ah, danke. Hast mir den Tag gerettet Habe schon nach WSL am Bike gesucht...


----------



## pillehille (28. Januar 2011)

Hier mal mein Trombone was über die Wintertage fertig geworden ist, 
(Obwohl... die hinteren Cantis fehlen noch für die Bremse)











Ich würde mich wegen einem finanziellen Engpass auch von dem guten Stück trennen....
bei Interesse >>>PM<<<


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Januar 2011)

Des Kaisers neue Kleider - Das GravityPilots Team Extra Love hat gerade Nachschub bekommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (28. Januar 2011)

Brrr,

Weinrot, Weiß und grelles Gelb. Irgendwie schüttelt es mich bei dieser Farbkombination.


----------



## Brainspiller (28. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe mal dass der weissabgleich der kamera bei den bedingungen im zimmer versagt hat.

Vermutlich sehen die Trikots bei Tageslich wesentlich besser aus.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Januar 2011)

Gibt ja zig verschiedene farbkombis, kann man ja erkennen wenn man in den Karton schaut.
Jeder wie er will!

Teamtrikot ist rot-schwarz-weiß 
Es lebe die Vielfalt ;-)

wie wir es von Nicolai her auch kennen!


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2011)

Brrr

man sieht ja auf dem erstne Bild, das das Trikot innen weiss und aussen eher grau is.

also weiss zu oft mit buntem gewaschen...

wirklich nicht schöne Farbkombi meiner Meinung nach - oldschool, aber halt damals schon unschön...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Januar 2011)

Pffff - momendema. Entweder zoomen oder Brille kaufen.
Das weiße ist das Schildchen (da kann man Details zum Waschen nachlesen). ;-) ;-)
Ist auch nicht ausgewaschen weil neu. Die Quali von MG Sports ist absolut okay, machen wir seit 4 Jahren so. Null Probleme!

Die Farbwahl unserer Mitglieder will ich jetzt mal hier nicht bewerten, jeder wie es ihm beliebt. Das kann sich jeder selbst aussuchen.


----------



## der-gute (28. Januar 2011)

ich meinte damit nur, wie das grau für mich aussieht...
wie "weisses zu viel mit farbigem zusammen gewaschen".
so besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (28. Januar 2011)

wenn ich irgendwann mal nen neuen Rahmen ich meinen Wunschfarben Bordeauxviolett-weiß habe dann will ich auch so nen shirt^^


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die Farbkombi garnicht mal so übel


----------



## dangerousD (31. Januar 2011)

Gab's schon im Ion-Thread, aber ihr wißt, wie das mit dem Stolz ist...


----------



## TommyTheMan (31. Januar 2011)

Ganz ehrlich ... einfach nur hammer! Super schönes Bike mit feinsten Parts. EDEL!


----------



## flyingscot (31. Januar 2011)

Aber es verdient bessere Bilder...


----------



## dangerousD (31. Januar 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Aber es verdient bessere Bilder...



Naja, solange ICH das Original anschauen und benutzen kann, geht das in Ordnung


----------



## FullyBiker (31. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute, kann mir bitte einer von euch helfen, ich suche für mein ION ST eine Federgabel mit mindestens 180mm Federweg und mindestens 18,5 cm Schaftlänge, Einbrücke oder Doppelbrücke, das ist egal. Bitte nur bis max 300 Euro. Falls jemand was hat, bitte per Mail an mich. Gruß FullyBiker


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. Februar 2011)

schau mal bikemarkt findest bestimmt was
ION ist spitze


----------



## IRONworkX (1. Februar 2011)

Des Testonkel's finale Rakete - im Bikemarkt


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Februar 2011)

geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinstripe (2. Februar 2011)

Wirklich schönes Nicolai. Was sind denn das für Pedale, die du da dran hast. Und wie passen sie zu dem Grün des Atlas Lenkers?


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Februar 2011)

Pinstripe schrieb:


> Wirklich schönes Nicolai. Was sind denn das für Pedale, die du da dran hast. Und wie passen sie zu dem Grün des Atlas Lenkers?


Das sind Crank Brothers 5050 Pedale
Wahrscheinlich hat er die Platten nachträglich nochmal eloxieren lassen, oder das Grün passt im originalton schon ?


----------



## IRONworkX (2. Februar 2011)

Sind original Nachrüstplatten für die 5050


----------



## blutbuche (2. Februar 2011)

...die pedale sind anscheinend extrem beliebt ...


----------



## frankweber (2. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...die pedale sind anscheinend extrem beliebt ...


 

auch wenn die pedale beliebt sind taugen die nur wenig

übrigens wer sich so ignorant gegen 29er stellt glaubt auch die erde sei eine scheibe.


----------



## TommyTheMan (2. Februar 2011)

So Meins ist auch endlich fertig hier also ein paar Bilder.
Fährt sich erste Sahne war Sonntag das erste mal fahren, einfach Traumhaft 
Gibt auch noch ein paar Bilder zum ersten Ausritt im Album. 








Gruß
Tommy


----------



## pratt (3. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön!


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2011)

Tommy 
schönes Rad... machma kettenstrebenschutz drauf.


----------



## IRONworkX (3. Februar 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> auch wenn die pedale beliebt sind taugen die nur wenig



Blödsinn, die 5050XX halten ewig, sind wartungsfreundlich, haben top Grip und sind nicht zu schwer.

Die Lager der 5050X sollen dagegen unterdimensioniert oder minderer Qualität sein, habe ich aber nie ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommyTheMan (3. Februar 2011)

@KHUJAND: Das Afr hat doch schon nen Kettenstebenschutz drauf mit zuführung oder meinste noch zusätzlich? Bei der ersten Test fahrt ist mir jedenfalls nicht aufgefallen das die Kette irgendwo gegen den rahmen schläg, so rein von der geräuchkulisse her.

@IRONworkX: Da geb ich dir recht, die Lager von den 5050X sind einfach nur schlecht, sind nach kurzer zeit ausgeschlagen. Aber an sich ist das Pedal gut und wenn die 5050XX ein besseres lager haben, die das probleme nicht haben würde ich die Pedale auch weiterempfelen.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2011)

kleb "von unten" noch was dauerhaftes drunter.
 dort landen ehh die meisten schläge.


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Februar 2011)

Wo wir gerade die 5050 als Thema haben, weiss jemand, wo man nur die Schrauben herbekommt, die die Platten halten ? 
Habe gebrauchte Pedale gekauft und die Schraubenköppe sind fertig.
In diesem Reparaturset sind nur 2 Schrauben dabei und die Lager brauche ich nicht.


----------



## stuk (3. Februar 2011)

bekommste bei cosmic


----------



## blutbuche (3. Februar 2011)

@frank .... du schaffts es nicht , mir mehr als ein müdes lächeln abzuringen . und : ist denn die erde keine scheibe ????


----------



## Brickowski (5. Februar 2011)

schei** Bild...das mit dem Fotografieren werd ich wohl nie lernen. 
Geändert wird noch der Lenker und der Spacerturm....ansonsten find ichs perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (5. Februar 2011)

Brickowski schrieb:


> schei** Bild...das mit dem Fotografieren werd ich wohl nie lernen.
> Geändert wird noch der Lenker und der Spacerturm....*ansonsten find ichs perfekt!*



Ich auch


----------



## der-gute (5. Februar 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade die 5050 als Thema haben, weiss jemand, wo man nur die Schrauben herbekommt, die die Platten halten ?
> Habe gebrauchte Pedale gekauft und die Schraubenköppe sind fertig.
> In diesem Reparaturset sind nur 2 Schrauben dabei und die Lager brauche ich nicht.



wobei du da aufpassen musst.

ich hatte zwei Paar 5050xx
die hatten verschiedene Schrauben.
passen nicht untereinander...


----------



## wildbiker (5. Februar 2011)

Bombiges Teil...


----------



## trailterror (5. Februar 2011)

Hier muss ich definitiv mal Ã¶fters reinschauen î


----------



## marco2 (5. Februar 2011)

Das lohnt sich: ich hab eigentlich alle Infos für mein neues AM hier aus dem Forum. 
Wie sollte man auch sonst durch den Wust aller Optionen bei Nicolai durchschauen, wenn man nicht das Standartmodell in schwarz Elox bestellen will.
Bin heute die erste kleine Runde gefahren und das Resultat hätte kaum besser sein können. Bin mit dem Fahrverhalten und allen Details am Rahmen wunschlos glücklich. Passt wie angegossen. Da hat sich das Rumhängen im Forum total gelohnt. 

An Alle hier: Tausend Dank Jungs für eure Tips und Diskussionen!!!


----------



## Rhombus (5. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> î



Was bedeutet eigentlich dieses Symbol? Das sehe ich in letzter Zeit immer Ã¶fter.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Februar 2011)

Zeichensatzfehler, soll ein  sein


----------



## sluette (6. Februar 2011)

hey Brickowski, mach mal ein besseres, größeres bild. die kiste scheint es wert zu sein. sieht oderntlich aus. ist das weiss oder raw ?


----------



## Gemini069 (6. Februar 2011)

Wollte ich auch wissen : via PN gefragt, es ist raw


----------



## Gemini069 (6. Februar 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (6. Februar 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Was bedeutet eigentlich dieses Symbol? Das sehe ich in letzter Zeit immer öfter.



Wie dreamdeep bereits sagte; ist ein lachsmiley. Eins vom handy.... Also ich sehs


----------



## trailterror (6. Februar 2011)

marco2 schrieb:


> Das lohnt sich: ich hab eigentlich alle Infos für mein neues AM hier aus dem Forum.
> Wie sollte man auch sonst durch den Wust aller Optionen bei Nicolai durchschauen, wenn man nicht das Standartmodell in schwarz Elox bestellen will.
> Bin heute die erste kleine Runde gefahren und das Resultat hätte kaum besser sein können. Bin mit dem Fahrverhalten und allen Details am Rahmen wunschlos glücklich. Passt wie angegossen. Da hat sich das Rumhängen im Forum total gelohnt.
> 
> An Alle hier: Tausend Dank Jungs für eure Tips und Diskussionen!!!




Und wie lang hast du hier recherchiert bis zur bestellung?


----------



## Freerider85 (6. Februar 2011)

Foto ist mit dem Handy gemacht..
Update: Neuer Lenker + Pedale NC 17 Sudpin III Titan  
Scheee


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wie dreamdeep bereits sagte; ist ein lachsmiley. Eins vom handy.... Also ich sehs


Ich auch, aber nur auf dem Handy


----------



## chris_01 (6. Februar 2011)

Das Bike muss abspecken (der Fahrer auch!).
Leider erst die erste kleine Ausfahrt dieses Jahr und mit diesen Reifen und gleich enttäuschendes Resumeé. Null CC tauglich.
Ich fahre Syncros DH Schläuche (600g) und vorne Minion Draht. Heut aus Wut erstmal den Advantage bestellt. 
Schaun mer mal wie der sich macht. Fürn Bikepark kann ich den DH Krams wieder draufziehen, aber Freeridetouren fahr ich mit den Klumpen nich...
Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2011)

Was will man mit 600g Schläuchen ?
Nimm normale mit 200g, da sparst du gleich mal 800g rotierende Masse an den Rädern.

Und Minions als CC Reifen ? Da wäre ich auch entttäuscht...


----------



## chris_01 (6. Februar 2011)

Jaja, schon klar. Es ging ja nur darum auch mal durch die Heide rollen zu können. Geht so aber nicht. Wieder eine ErFAHRung reicher...
Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## Freerider85 (6. Februar 2011)

Also ich fahr den Minion/Highroller überall, auch nauf 
Merkst zwar dass er doch a paar Gramm mehr hat, aber Grip läuft.


----------



## softbiker (7. Februar 2011)

Minion/Highroller???!
Das mag ja im Gelände noch gehen, aber sobald du auch nur nen KM Strasse damit rollerst, geht einem bei der Bereifung doch die Puste aus. Ich fand den Minion F ja schon einen Radiergummi. Derzeit habe ich hinten den Ardent in 2,4 drauf und das ist schon eine runde (leichtrollende) Sache für die Größe. Wenn den nun endlich mal der sch.... Conti MKII kommen würde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (7. Februar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Minion/Highroller???!
> Das mag ja im Gelände noch gehen, aber sobald du auch nur nen KM Strasse damit rollerst, geht einem bei der Bereifung doch die Puste aus. Ich fand den Minion F ja schon einen Radiergummi. Derzeit habe ich hinten den Ardent in 2,4 drauf und das ist schon eine runde (leichtrollende) Sache für die Größe. Wenn den nun endlich mal der sch.... Conti MKII kommen würde....



Für trockenes Terrain hat mich der WTB Dissent 2.5 bislang nur positiv beeindruckt!


----------



## trailterror (7. Februar 2011)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> Foto ist mit dem Handy gemacht..
> Update: Neuer Lenker + Pedale NC 17 Sudpin III Titan
> Scheee



Lenker in weiss ist nicht so ganz mein fall, aber das gesamtbild passt... Die felgen und vor allem die gabel sind optisch ein genuss


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2011)

Freerider85 schrieb:


>


----------



## Freerider85 (8. Februar 2011)

@KHUJAND; was gibts da zu weinen..putzen könnt ichs vll. mal. Sind aber zwei Räder dran, drum fahr ich lieber.


----------



## timtim (9. Februar 2011)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> @KHUJAND; was gibts da zu weinen..putzen könnt ichs vll. mal. Sind aber zwei Räder dran, drum fahr ich lieber.



ist doch ziemlich deutlich : der reudige kettenstrebenschutz macht ihn fassungslos 


tim²


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2011)

timtim schrieb:


> ist doch ziemlich deutlich : der reudige kettenstrebenschutz macht ihn fassungslos
> 
> 
> tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider85 (9. Februar 2011)

Da hast recht, der hat sich so "entwickelt". Hatte nen Schlauch schön gewickelt, den mit Kabelbinder gesichert, die hats aber immer weggeschlagen. Dann wars mir zu blöd und ich hab einfach über alles dick Panzertape gewickelt.. als Übergangslösung...seist 2 Jahren 
Aber des WE wird der Hobel mal zerlegt, dann kommt auch n neuer Schutz dran. Noch kein Plan was ich dann mach..


----------



## Brickowski (9. Februar 2011)

so...ich habs nochmal probiert,ich glaub das Bild isn bisschen besser...Im Album ist es auch in groß zu sehen


----------



## dantist (11. Februar 2011)

@ Brickowski: Schickes AM - was wiegt das gute Stück?


----------



## chridsche (11. Februar 2011)

Nachdem er diverse Monate brach lag mit "Resten" wieder zusammengeflickt und reanimiert...Spaß pur!!!


----------



## Brickowski (11. Februar 2011)

@dantist: Ich kann dir  kein genaues Gewicht nennen, es hing nur mal an ner Waage die bis max. 15kg geht  und da wars definitiv drüber


----------



## stuk (11. Februar 2011)

viel zu schön für ne "RESTE-KARRE"


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Februar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> viel zu schön für ne "RESTE-KARRE"



Das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Februar 2011)

Ich Schätze mal 16,5kg


----------



## wildbiker (11. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht



Hm.. kann sich echt sehen lassen


----------



## chridsche (11. Februar 2011)

Danke, die "Reste" verrichten ihre Arbeit ja auch gut, aber geht natürlich locker leichter, funktioneller und schicker..
Lenker und Vorbau mussten jetzt einem Thomson und Sunline weichen, jetzt passt´s perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Februar 2011)

solche "Reste" hätt ich auch gern rumliegen!schaut doch super aus!


----------



## zuspät (11. Februar 2011)

wer wünscht sich des net hey frank was macht dein aufbau?


----------



## gemeinling (12. Februar 2011)

Dann möchte ich auch mal. Diese Woche gebraucht erworben. gibt 
einiges zu tun.

Rahmen scheint 2006 oder 2007 zu sein ???

Bremsen (Hayes) sind nicht der Bringer aber gehen erst mal

Kette und Ritzel muss dringend neu  

Die Manitou Stance ist recht grausig. 


Gruss Markus


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Februar 2011)

Hast Du vom Chris gekauft oder fährst nur Werbung?
Sieht nach 140mm aus? Wirkt generell irgendwie frontlastig das Radl, längere Gabel würde sicher helfen.
Ansonsten, ich liebe FR´s


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. Februar 2011)

das st sieht echt komisch aus,da stimmt so gut wie nix!die Winkel sehen alle unpassend aus,aber is ja auch kein Wunder,wenn der rahmen für 180er bis 200er Gabeln ausgelegt ist!aber der rahmen is devinitiv geil mach was schönes draus!!




zuspät schrieb:


> wer wünscht sich des net hey frank was macht dein aufbau?



stockt grad noch a bissl,aber ich musste mir erstmal nen neuen Dämpfer fürs Fr kaufen!Aber ende des Monats kommen alle restlichen Teile und dann wirds fertig!


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Februar 2011)

Ach daher die fetten Druckstreben? Sieht so aus, daß der Umwerfer nicht an einem Umwerferdom sitzt, daher dachte ich ans FR..
Hab heute auch noch am FR gefummelt, u.a. hats auch den Vivid Air spendiert bekommen. Gibt sicher schönere Dämpfer, aber beim 200er sieht er noch schön kompakt aus 

Demnäxt leichterer LRS und Kurbeln. Liebäugel mit den Atlas AM oder FR.


----------



## gemeinling (12. Februar 2011)

Die gabel ist auf dem Bild ganz runter gedreht. geht von 120-150mm.

Das Rad hat er im Kundenauftrag verkauft. Den Sitcker finde ich auch nicht schön... hatte aber noch keine Lust ihn abzufummeln.

Wie gesagt die Gabel ist das erste was drann glauben muss. Dachte an eine Domain... bin aber noch unschlüssig


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. Februar 2011)

gemeinling,gibts ein Bild von der anderen Seite?
@Ferkelmann:schaut toll aus!


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Februar 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ach daher die fetten Druckstreben? Sieht so aus, daß der Umwerfer nicht an einem Umwerferdom sitzt, daher dachte ich ans FR..
> Hab heute auch noch am FR gefummelt, u.a. hats auch den Vivid Air spendiert bekommen. Gibt sicher schönere Dämpfer, aber beim 200er sieht er noch schön kompakt aus
> 
> Demnäxt leichterer LRS und Kurbeln. Liebäugel mit den Atlas AM oder FR.



Wie läuft der Vivid Air im FR ? Was hattest Du vorher eingebaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Februar 2011)

Vorher war ein X-Fusion RPV drin. Bisher nur probegesessen, morgen muss es ran


----------



## gemeinling (12. Februar 2011)

mach morgen mal ein par mehr Bilder. Für heute hab ich im Keller geparkt


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Februar 2011)

Berichte mal Bitte wie er sich macht.
Und Bitte mit viel SAG u. Kampfgewicht du fährst.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Februar 2011)

Aktuell fast 40% SAG, aber nur, weil ich Probs mit meiner Dämpferpumpe habe.
Hab jetzt knappe 14-15bar drauf, morgiges Fahrgewicht so um die 90kg.
Ich werde berichten


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Februar 2011)

@ Kunstflieger: Ich musste meinen leider wieder verkaufen, da sich im AFR keine 30 % SAG realisieren ließen, ohne den Maximaldruck von 275 psi zu überschreiten. Das Ganze bei 80 kg Fahrergewicht... leider etwas enttäuschend, hatte mich so auf den Dämpfer gefreut.


----------



## trailterror (12. Februar 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ach daher die fetten Druckstreben? Sieht so aus, daß der Umwerfer nicht an einem Umwerferdom sitzt, daher dachte ich ans FR..
> Hab heute auch noch am FR gefummelt, u.a. hats auch den Vivid Air spendiert bekommen. Gibt sicher schönere Dämpfer, aber beim 200er sieht er noch schön kompakt aus
> 
> Demnäxt leichterer LRS und Kurbeln. Liebäugel mit den Atlas AM oder FR.




Geile farbe! Maisgelb??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Februar 2011)

Signalgelb


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Februar 2011)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> @ Kunstflieger: Ich musste meinen leider wieder verkaufen, da sich im AFR keine 30 % SAG realisieren ließen, ohne den Maximaldruck von 275 psi zu überschreiten. Das Ganze bei 80 kg Fahrergewicht... leider etwas enttäuschend, hatte mich so auf den Dämpfer gefreut.



Wow o.k. Was würde ich bei deutlich über 100kg machen 
Nach bin mal gespannt was Ferkelmann morgen berichtet.
Ich habe schon eine Option auf einen BOS Air  Das würde auch zur Devile passen.


----------



## trailterror (13. Februar 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Signalgelb



Schön. Kommen die schweissnähte gepulvert denn noch einigermassen zur geltung?


----------



## gemeinling (13. Februar 2011)

Moin,

hier noch einige Ansichten


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. Februar 2011)

was ist denn das da am Sattelrohr überm Umwerfer? wurde der da versetzt geschweist?hab ich ja noch nie gesehn!


----------



## WODAN (13. Februar 2011)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> was ist denn das da am Sattelrohr überm Umwerfer? wurde der da versetzt geschweist?hab ich ja noch nie gesehn!



Ist orginal von Kalle.
Rahmen müßte Eines der ersten Helius ST sein oder?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. Februar 2011)

dann stimmt 2006/2007 aber nicht oder!mein Kumpel hat eins von 2006 und da ist das Sattelrohr wie beim AFR verschweist und es hat nen Umwerferdom


----------



## gemeinling (13. Februar 2011)

Hier ist´s auch so... scheint 2004 zu sein

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397864


und hier auch:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=341284&page=3

Mitte der Seite das "getarnte"


----------



## de´ AK77 (13. Februar 2011)

hier ist auch eins---Helius ST 2004 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/750670]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Februar 2011)

Hab beim heutigen testen des Vivid gemerkt, daß es nichts zu testen gibt.
Hatte gestern schon Probleme beim Aufpumpen, da trotz komplett aufgeschraubter Pumpe beim Öffnen des Schleusenventils Luft entweicht, dachte es liegt an meiner Pumpe..Bin noch bei einem Freund vorbei, mit seiner Pumpe das Gleiche  
Haben so in etwa 16bar draufgeknallt und ich fuhr heute mit fast 40% SAG meine Tour.
Schätze aber, wenn ich noch knapp 2bar mehr reinbekomme, sollte ich keine Probleme haben, 25-30% SAG zu erzielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (13. Februar 2011)

Den richtigen Punkt zum Aufpumpen zu finden ist fummelig beim Vivid. Ganz aufschrauben ist zu viel. Ich musste auch immer pumpen und dabei leicht drehen, bis ich den richtigen Punkt gefunden habe wo die Luft auch rein und nicht wieder raus geht. Vielleicht hilft Dir das.


----------



## p.2-max (13. Februar 2011)

also bei meinem vivid air schraube ich meine pumpe (ich habe die orginale, sowie ne pumpe von specialized) komplett bis anschlag drauf, pumpe bis zu dem druck den ich benötige und schraube die pumpe wieder ab, da entweicht nix an luft beim pumpen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. Februar 2011)

Hm, bei mir war es wie beschrieben. Wenn ich die Pumpe ganz aufgeschraubt habe, dann ging keine Luft rein, wenn ich sie zu wenig aufgeschraubt hatte, dann ging die Luft wieder raus... Also etwas fummelig... Im Vivid Thread haben das schon mehrere so beschrieben!


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Februar 2011)

War vielleicht missverständlich, wenn ich komplett aufschraube und das Schleusenventil öffne, entweicht scheinbar Luft zwischen Ventilsitz des Dämpfers und Aufschraubteil der Pumpe. Seltsamerweise nicht nach allen Seiten sondern nur in eine!?


----------



## p.2-max (14. Februar 2011)

dann kann ich mich wohl glücklich schätzen.... wenn da nur einseitig die luft entweicht, kann das ein dichtheitsproblem sein?


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Februar 2011)

Muss ja ein Dichtheitsproblem sein 
Seltsamerweise sind die Pumpen in Ordnung, das Gewinde vom Ventilsitz ist in Ordnung. Eventl. ein Haarriss, mmhh.
Braucht man bei RS einen speziellen Adapter?


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Februar 2011)

Nein, man braucht keinen speziellen Adapter. Habe meinen Dämpferauch mit einer Fremdpumpe aufgepumpt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Februar 2011)

Letzter Punkt zu diesem Thema, hier sollen ja schließlich Pics gepostet werden 
Ist Shock Therapy eigentlich immer noch der Distributeur für Germany? Hab den Dämpfer im Netz, wie wohl die meisten hier, gekauft. Werde den Dämpfer wohl einschicken, Frage ob Händler (bike24.de) oder Shock Therapy. Erfahrungen bei letzterem meinerseits noch nicht vorhanden, soll aber ziemlich mies sein.


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Februar 2011)

Sport Import sollte Dir helfen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (14. Februar 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Letzter Punkt zu diesem Thema, hier sollen ja schließlich Pics gepostet werden


----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2011)

isch hab....... ein schmutziges Rad


----------



## psc1 (14. Februar 2011)

Ferkerl 



bester Zustand fürs Radl


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Februar 2011)

Fast hätt' ich gesagt: Sauber!  ;-)


----------



## Kuwahades (15. Februar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> isch hab....... ein schmutziges Rad



... das Rad gehört in den schmutzigen Porno Thread


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Februar 2011)

so gehört das!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (16. Februar 2011)

Musste spontan an 2 Girls 1 Cup denken 

p.s.: Wenn der Rainer jetzt noch sagt, dass er auf dem König*stuhl* war (und ich weiss, dass er dort war), macht das sogar Sinn!


----------



## Helius-FR (17. Februar 2011)

Hier mal aktuelle Bilder von meinem Helius-FR:
Spacer Türmchen kommt noch wech


----------



## Kuwahades (17. Februar 2011)

mir gefällts sehr gut !


----------



## zupaphil (17. Februar 2011)

Schönes Bike !!!


----------



## abbath (17. Februar 2011)

Schnörkellos elegant. Hast Du da was in das Loch der Gussets geklemmt/-klebt um Klappern und Scheuern zu verhindern?


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Februar 2011)

@ Guru ich wünschte meine Freundin wäre so dreckig


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Februar 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


>



Spitze 
Aus welchem Jahr ist der Rahmen?


----------



## Helius-FR (17. Februar 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Schnörkellos elegant. Hast Du da was in das Loch der Gussets geklemmt/-klebt um Klappern und Scheuern zu verhindern?


Jep. Die Züge sind an der Durchführung mit nen Stück Neopren umwickelt damit sie nicht am Rahmen Scheuern.



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Spitze
> Aus welchem Jahr ist der Rahmen?



Ich hab das gute Stück 2004 Gekauft.


----------



## Team Nicolai (17. Februar 2011)

heute mal zeit für ein paar bilder gehabt!!






















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. Februar 2011)

schöne Nicolais
aber ein Bild von dem was an der hängt wäre auch mal interessant
gelbe 40ty seh ich a bissl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (17. Februar 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> schöne Nicolais
> aber ein Bild von dem was an der hängt wäre auch mal interessant
> gelbe 40ty seh ich a bissl



Bitte sehr...


----------



## Jettj (17. Februar 2011)

Soo geil 
Kann man das MPire mit den 3.0 Gazzas am 27.3 auch live sehen ?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. Februar 2011)

seeeeeehr GEIL  
bis auf den grottigen Lambda oder wie der heisst


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Februar 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Soo geil
> Kann man das MPire mit den 3.0 Gazzas am 27.3 auch live sehen ?



Das ist Inventar


----------



## TommyTheMan (17. Februar 2011)

super bikes... einfach top !


----------



## de´ AK77 (17. Februar 2011)

sauber Thomas


----------



## Luke-VTT (17. Februar 2011)

Hammer. Am Besten finde ich das angeschnittene ION


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2011)

Das M-Pire ist doch unschön mit den fetten Reifen, dem Stummellenker und dem häßlichen Sattel.


----------



## Luke-VTT (18. Februar 2011)

M-Pire und Lambda sind einfach derbe oldschool. Drei Generationen auf einem Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (18. Februar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das M-Pire ist doch unschön mit den fetten Reifen, dem Stummellenker und dem häßlichen Sattel.



Stummellenker kommen auch wieder in Mode, oder besser gesagt, die Mode der überbreiten Lenker ist auch bald wieder vorbei


----------



## abbath (18. Februar 2011)

Hör bloß auf, ich hab mir gerade einen breiteren Lenker bestellt. Na gut, 68cm ist bei meiner Spannweite auch nicht sooo breit...


----------



## Luke-VTT (18. Februar 2011)

Neben der unbestreitbaren Tasache, daß breite Lenker z. Zt. extrem in Mode sind, haben sie mir auch neue Horizonte an Kontrolle und Selbstvertrauen auf dem Bike eröffnet. Von 660 über 700 auf 750mm war jede Steigerung eine Verbesserung für mich. Nur 780mm waren mir am Trailbike zu viel


----------



## stuk (18. Februar 2011)

bin letzten freitag von 675 auf 725 umgestiegen, vorbau wurde auch 1cm kürzer.
und es war mit das beste was mir und meinem AM passieren konnte.....
nach 4 touren kann ich nur bestätigen, das die Kontrolle im "Gerumpel" und das Gefühl in Kurven deutlich besser wurden. Dadurch bin ich sicherer und werde automatisch schneller.
freue mich nun noch mehr auf die saison 2011.


----------



## torbenrider (18. Februar 2011)

Mein neues Baby:

UFO ST

leider bisher nur ein Van R

Domain 3.18

Reset Wrap.5

Saint Bremsen

Sunn Double Track Nachfolger (unzerstörbar....aba sau schwer)

Sram X-0 Gruppe

MRP Kettenführung

NC-17 Sattelstütze + Kurbel etc


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2011)

Wofür braucht man solche Felgen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Neben der unbestreitbaren Tasache, daß breite Lenker z. Zt. extrem in Mode sind, haben sie mir auch neue Horizonte an Kontrolle und Selbstvertrauen auf dem Bike eröffnet. Von 660 über 700 auf 750mm war jede Steigerung eine Verbesserung für mich. Nur 780mm waren mir am Trailbike zu viel


Absolute Zustimmung.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Februar 2011)

Entweder extrem unsauberer Fahrstil, Konditionstraining oder Optik vor Funktion.
Oder es war ein Schnäppchen


----------



## torbenrider (18. Februar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man solche Felgen ?



Meinst du an meinem die Felgen??? Gut wenn man scvhon einige Felgen mit 196cm und 96kg platt gemacht hat nimmt man diese....hat in diesem Falle nichts mit unsauberer Fahrstil oder sonstiges zu tun würde ich sagen und nicht jeder man(n) o. frau hat Kohle für Mavic Deetracks oder wie die heißen.....oder du schenkst mir welche...;-)

Greetz


----------



## OldSchool (18. Februar 2011)

torbenrider schrieb:


> Mein neues Baby:
> 
> UFO ST
> 
> ...



Sieht cool aus. 

Krücken gleich griffbereit. Sehr gut. 

Heißt der Reset nicht Wan.5


----------



## Timmy35 (18. Februar 2011)

@torbenrider:

echt super s/w-bilder. womit hast du die erstellt?

grüße
timmi


----------



## wildbiker (19. Februar 2011)

Update... Heute mal wieder anständig bewegt... 2 h, länger hält mans bei -9°C draußen nicht aus...


----------



## acmatze (19. Februar 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Heißt der Reset nicht Wan.5




@torbenrider: SRAM X0 Gruppe? ich glaube du wirst langsam alt mein freund. da lässt wohl anscheinend die Sehstärke etwas nach, oder?


----------



## der T (21. Februar 2011)

Schick! kennste einen der noch sowas haben will? 
check signature......


----------



## Team Nicolai (21. Februar 2011)

frisch auf den tisch !!

















gruß

der thomas


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Februar 2011)

Schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (21. Februar 2011)

Jetzt mit noch mehr Bling Bling 

tune Rolf, tune Momentum, Flaschenhalterschrauben, Kettenblattschrauben und Headsetkappe in Gold Elox.


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> frisch auf den tisch !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is das etwa...

nein, das kann nicht sein...

das is doch nicht...

nicht wirklich, oder...

das kann doch kein XL sein?!

;-)


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Februar 2011)

Näää is n M


----------



## acid-driver (21. Februar 2011)

das rote AM ist ja schick  

mattschwarze lyrik + schwarzer HDAL2 wären ein traum dazu


----------



## zwops (21. Februar 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das rote AM ist ja schick
> 
> mattschwarze lyrik + schwarzer HDAL2 wären ein traum dazu




...na, ne schwarze fox 36 würdest du aber auch akzeptieren?!? 
vielleicht hat der glückliche zukünftige eigentümer aber auch goldenen steuersatz, innenlager, sattelstützenklemme und naben im sinn.
deutsche wertarbeit...


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Februar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> bin letzten freitag von 675 auf 725 umgestiegen, vorbau wurde auch 1cm kürzer.
> und es war mit das beste was mir und meinem AM passieren konnte.....
> nach 4 touren kann ich nur bestätigen, das die Kontrolle im "Gerumpel" und das Gefühl in Kurven deutlich besser wurden. Dadurch bin ich sicherer und werde automatisch schneller.
> freue mich nun noch mehr auf die saison 2011.



sehe ich auch so, 680 bis 720 ist für den normal großen Fahrer optimal, für alles andere muss man schon extreme Gliedmaße haben


----------



## softbiker (22. Februar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> frisch auf den tisch !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetz wundert mich bei euch nix mehr. Da liegen die N´s ja in da Botanik umanander.


----------



## softbiker (22. Februar 2011)

zwops schrieb:


> ...na, ne schwarze fox 36 würdest du aber auch akzeptieren?!?
> vielleicht hat der glückliche zukünftige eigentümer aber auch goldenen steuersatz, innenlager, sattelstützenklemme und naben im sinn.
> deutsche wertarbeit...



Wer da Gold hinschraubt gehört verprügelt.


----------



## Team Nicolai (22. Februar 2011)

Ufo ST von unserem Gastfahrer 2011, Noah!!
















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulmoll (23. Februar 2011)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Hier mal meine beiden Argons.
> 
> 
> 1x Road in XL


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. Februar 2011)

Helius AM -2011-






















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2011)

nett ;-)

was is anders am 2011er?


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte das neulich in der Galerie schon mal zusammengefasst:



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel würde 2011 von 67,7° auf 66,5° bei 160mm angepasst, was dem AM auf jeden Fall sehr gut getan hat.
> 
> Die letzten 2010 würden mit 216mm Dämpfer ausgeliefert. 2011 wurde die positionierung von Dämpfer nochmal verändert, nun sind Dämpferhalter ohne Offset verbaut, je nach Reifen sind DH mit 0, -3 und -7 möglich und damit eine leichte Geometrieanpassung von Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe machbar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich hatte das neulich in der Galerie schon mal zusammengefasst:



word


----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2011)

Dann halt ich jetzt wohl mal die Klappe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (25. Februar 2011)

Extrem schöne Räder (wie eigentlich immer). Das grüne gehört aber immer noch zu meine all-time-favs...


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2011)

Dito !


----------



## flyingscot (28. Februar 2011)

Aber so weit ausgezogen darf man die KindShock im AM sicher nicht fahren...


----------



## sluette (28. Februar 2011)

finde auch das schaut extrem grenzwertig aus...


----------



## stuk (28. Februar 2011)

ob die von der position noch ausgefahren wird?


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2011)

Meine Holde  und ich waren am Sonntach auf Foddosafarie 













Ich hoffe das mein Keller nicht zu unaufgeräumt ist


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. Februar 2011)

Schönes Getier schön geschossen auf der "Safari"


----------



## Luke-VTT (28. Februar 2011)

@ Linda via Guru  hammergute Bilder!


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2011)

@freundin von guru : GEIL !!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Februar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Meine Holde  und ich waren am Sonntach auf Foddosafarie
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Kellerbilder,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (28. Februar 2011)

Wow


----------



## der-gute (28. Februar 2011)

@Guru:

die Bilder sind doch beschnitten, oder?
kannste mal eines im Original zeigen,
damit man auch was dabei lernt?

;-)


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2011)

@der gute,

das geht hier nicht in orginal Qualität, die Originale sind 20MB groß


----------



## marco2 (28. Februar 2011)

@guru
du hast die Messlatte für Bilder soeben ganz hoch gelegt: geil!


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2011)

das war nicht ich der die Messlatte soeben hochgelegt hat


----------



## marco2 (28. Februar 2011)

Dann mal fettes Lob an Linda! 

Sag mal ist das ein 12 Grad Vector an deinem AM?


----------



## wildbiker (28. Februar 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> @ Linda via Guru  hammergute Bilder!



... ich ergänz mal.. und Bikes  

Das lila-grün-elox gefällt mir immer mehr...


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2011)

marco2 schrieb:


> Dann mal fettes Lob an Linda!
> 
> Sag mal ist das ein 12 Grad Vector an deinem AM?



Vielleicht sieht Sie es ja selbst 

Ich glaube ja.


----------



## der-gute (1. März 2011)

@Guru:
Hast du ne dropbox
auf die du die Bilder legen könntest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. März 2011)

Nein.


----------



## habbadu (1. März 2011)

Klasse fotografiert Linda

off topic @ dein Alder: Guru, AFR mit Doppelbrücke...naja...


----------



## de´ AK77 (1. März 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> off topic @ dein Alder: Guru, AFR mit Doppelbrücke...naja...



ALDER ALDER, Du Single-Crown-Fetischist


----------



## Kaena (1. März 2011)

Danke an die Lobeshuddler  Ich bin jetzt ganz gerührt 
Bei der Umgebung hätt da bestimmt jeder gute Bilder gemacht, war ein schönes Plätzchen.
Und AK.....wersch mitgegange, awer der herr hod jo liewer schlofe wolle


----------



## oldrizzo (2. März 2011)

@ linda: rock'n'roll, das schönste was ich seit langem in sachen bikefotos gesehen habe!

aber:
das kann nicht jeder! absolut nicht! no way! never ever! 

und ich muss es wissen, ärgere ich mich doch tagtäglich viele, viele stunden mit fremdproduziertem datenmüll herum!


----------



## Kaena (2. März 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ linda: rock'n'roll, das schönste was ich seit langem in sachen bikefotos gesehen habe!
> 
> aber:
> das kann nicht jeder! absolut nicht! no way! never ever!
> ...



jetzt werd ich aber rot  bin doch nur ne Amatöse! Allerdings mit viel Herzblut dabei. 
was ist das für datenmüll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (2. März 2011)

bilder, bilder und nochmehr bilder die wir dann, ob wir wollen oder nicht, in gedruckten medien unterbringen müssen. 

ps: überhaupt habe ich in den letzten 2 jahren nur sehr wenig farbkompositorisch so stimmige fotos gesehen. kann man sowas bei dir kaufen für einen lfp?


----------



## Brainspiller (2. März 2011)

Das mit der Schrottkarre ist der Oberhit!

Alle anderen sind aber auch enorm gut.


----------



## Kaena (3. März 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> bilder, bilder und nochmehr bilder die wir dann, ob wir wollen oder nicht, in gedruckten medien unterbringen müssen.
> 
> ps: überhaupt habe ich in den letzten 2 jahren nur sehr wenig farbkompositorisch so stimmige fotos gesehen. kann man sowas bei dir kaufen für einen lfp?



aha, sowas also 
ähhh...und wegen verkaufen, weiß nicht, habe noch nie eins meiner Fotos verkauft. Und was bitte ist ein lfp?



Brainspiller schrieb:


> Das mit der Schrottkarre ist der Oberhit!
> 
> Alle anderen sind aber auch enorm gut.



Danke dir  Hat mir auch am besten gefallen und fand es absolut genial, das auf dem Gelände sowas wie dieser
Schrottbock herumstand.


----------



## stuk (3. März 2011)

da sind doch auf jedem Bild "Schrottkarren" 

ne Scherz beseite, mit die Besten je gesehenden "Radportrais"


----------



## c_w (3. März 2011)

Kaena schrieb:


> aha, sowas also
> ähhh...und wegen verkaufen, weiß nicht, habe noch nie eins meiner Fotos verkauft. Und was bitte ist ein lfp?



Kennst du Photocase? Da wuerden sich deine Bilder bestimmt gut machen, und man bekommt noch ein bisschen was dafuer.


----------



## Team Nicolai (3. März 2011)

Nonius CC -BikeBauer-







Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## WODAN (3. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Nonius CC -BikeBauer-
> 
> ###
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike, aber gibt es die Züge auch in durchsichtig


----------



## dreamdeep (3. März 2011)

Wie ist die Blacx denn so, Verarbeitung, Funktion?


----------



## p.2-max (3. März 2011)

fahren kann man damit aber net, oder???


----------



## oldrizzo (3. März 2011)

Kaena schrieb:


> aha, sowas also
> ähhh...und wegen verkaufen, weiß nicht, habe noch nie eins meiner Fotos verkauft. Und was bitte ist ein lfp?



lfp steht für large format printing. also drucke im überformat... macht sich bestimmt gut an der werkstattwand o.ä. 
ich überlege mir einen entsprechenden drucker zu kaufen, aber jetzt zu sehr off topic. wenn es soweit wäre, würde ich dir eine pn schicken, ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (3. März 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> lfp steht für large format printing. also drucke im überformat... macht sich bestimmt gut an der werkstattwand o.ä.
> ich überlege mir einen entsprechenden drucker zu kaufen, aber jetzt zu sehr off topic. wenn es soweit wäre, würde ich dir eine pn schicken, ok?


... besorgs Papier und ich Drucks dir aus


----------



## JAY-L (3. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wie ist die Blacx denn so, Verarbeitung, Funktion?



Ich hab auf der EB ein bisschen mit der Rumgespielt und fand sie furchtbar schlecht.
Total hakelig dann muss der Sattel zum ausfahren immer belastet werden und beim einfahren hats auch oft gehakt.

Gruß
Max


----------



## frankweber (4. März 2011)

ein bildchen von meinem neuen spielzeug:


----------



## stuk (4. März 2011)

oh ja
sehr schön
welche größe ist das? hast Du bitte mal ein bild von der seite?
ich fand bei einem argonFR29-custom so schön wie das oberrohr in die sitzstrebe übergangen ist.






sowas in british-racing-green mit silbernen parts und gates als waldwegschnellzug würde mir auch gefallen.....


----------



## frankweber (4. März 2011)

29FR Gates kostet 6oo Aufpreis


----------



## BOSTAD (4. März 2011)

Wieder ein Traumbike!


----------



## stuk (4. März 2011)

D a n k e
deins ist ein "normales" Argon (also ohne FR) ???
sieht super aus und dürfte für meinen Zweck auch ohne "FR" reichen.
Fürs richtige Gelände nehme ich dann eh das AM.
muss echt mal Probefahren oder vernünpftig bleiben


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> FR Gates kostet 6oo Aufpreis



Das FR kostet mit oder ohne Gates doch 1249.-. Zumindest laut Homepage.


----------



## frankweber (4. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das FR kostet mit oder ohne Gates doch 1249.-. Zumindest laut Homepage.


 

aber als 29 er wie meines eines ist. und wie von stuk gemeint war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (4. März 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Wieder ein Traumbike!


 

Danke benny

is noch die falsche Kurbel drinnen, aber kommt Zeit kommt irgendwann Kurbel, die Markteinführung der smart foot wird immer wieder verschoben von tune.

Fährt sich fas wie ein racefully, irgendwie nehmen 29 er Reifen doch merklich was vom Gerappel weg


----------



## BOSTAD (4. März 2011)

Hi Frank,

jetzt schwing dich gefälligst auf dein scharfes  Rad und lass es krachen  
Vielleicht sieht man sich bei dem grandiosen Wetter am WE am Berg und  dann muss ich mich mal draufsetzen, um mal zu erfahren wie es sich auf Stälzen fährt. 
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir Gute Fahrt auch ohne deine Traumkurbeln!


----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> 29FR Gates kostet 6oo Aufpreis



Traumbike, Glückwunsch


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. März 2011)

Schwarz glänzende Aufkleber fänd ich auch nice.
Carbon drive rules


----------



## gemeinling (4. März 2011)

... ein paar updates

Gabel (ist zwar nur eine RV aber bin zufrieden)

Vox Vanilla RC (brauch noch eine andere Feder. Ist eine 400er Manitou (zu weich und zu dick) ausserdem trotz 2.75 zu lang. ging kaum rein)

Vorbau muss dringend geändert werden... tendiere zu Post Mount


----------



## blutbuche (4. März 2011)

das argon bestätigt mal wieder meine ansicht über 29er - unharmonisch ... ich weiss, das kommt einer steinigung  gleich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (4. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> das argon bestätigt mal wieder meine ansicht über 29er - unharmonisch ... ich weiss, das kommt einer steinigung gleich ...


 





Die Höflichkeit, sofern man diese anerzogen bekam, verbietet solche immer wiederkehrenden Attacken gegen anders Denkende.
Die Erde ist keine Scheibe - ausser für Dich da ist sie es noch immer wie im Mittelalter


Was interessiert es schon den Mond, wenn ihn der Hund anbellt?


----------



## blutbuche (4. März 2011)

dich interessiert es ja anscheinend ...
was hat es mit höflichkeit zu tun , wenn einer mal nicht "traumbike" zu einer deiner karren sagt ??? NIX .- lächerlich.-
schönes wochenende noch , k. 

@gemeinling : schöner rahmen !!


----------



## checkb (4. März 2011)

Schliesse mich an: 29er rockt richtig.


----------



## frankweber (4. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> dich interessiert es ja anscheinend ...
> was hat es mit höflichkeit zu tun , wenn einer mal nicht "traumbike" zu einer deiner karren sagt ??? NIX .- lächerlich.-
> schönes wochenende noch , k.
> 
> @gemeinling : schöner rahmen !!


 
Wenn ich Dich im Wald sehe dann wirst Du hinterher so aussehen:


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2011)

schick Frank, trotz 29"


----------



## frankweber (4. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> schick Frank, trotz 29"


 na bei dem puffstämmigen rahmen musste das ja was werden


----------



## Elfriede (4. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> das argon bestätigt mal wieder meine ansicht über 29er - unharmonisch ... ich weiss, das kommt einer steinigung  gleich ...



Für mich wärs rein optisch auch nichts... Aber solange der Besitzer zufrieden ist, ist doch alles bestens.


----------



## nollak (4. März 2011)

Also ich muss ja gestehen das Argon FR29 ist eines der ersten 29" die mir zusagt. So könnte ich mich auch noch dazu überreden lassen. Ist echt schick!


----------



## Mythilos (4. März 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> 29FR Gates kostet 6oo Aufpreis



sehr geiles Rad! Da noch die neue Maguzra MT8 dran... das 29er was mir im Kopf schwebt ist da sehr ähnlich aufgebaut(wobei ich z.Z. eher ein FR wegen der Reifenfreiheit präferiere).
Hast das Rad schon mal an der Waage gehabt?


----------



## frankweber (4. März 2011)

ohne pedale 11,15 kg mit der noch falschen Kurbel, später sollte es mit Pedalen diesen Wert haben, da die geplante Kurbel elementar leichter ist als die AtlasFR.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (5. März 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> na bei dem puffstämmigen rahmen musste das ja was werden



Sehr gut!!


----------



## Harvester (5. März 2011)

als ob 3 zoll optisch so einen riiiiieeesen unterschied machen würden......


----------



## Luke-VTT (5. März 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> als ob 3 zoll optisch so einen riiiiieeesen unterschied machen würden......



3/26*100 = 11,54 %  Das macht optisch einen Riesenunterschied. Ich kann mich selbst bei einem so schönen Rahmen und Aufbau nicht mit der hochbeinigen Optik der 29er anfreunden.


----------



## blutbuche (6. März 2011)

finde auch , dass man es deutlich sieht


----------



## Harvester (6. März 2011)

Aber ein S Rahmen mit 26er sieht toll aus? Oder sollten da eher 24 Zoll Räder dran?......


----------



## Timmy35 (6. März 2011)

Mal wieder meine beiden:

Helius FR:







Neu sind: Sattelstütze, Dämpfer, Innenlager (Reset)

Bass DH (Was früher so DH war):





Neu sind: Sattelstütze (leider passte die vom Helius nicht, das Bass hat 30,0mm) und Kurbel


----------



## richard.a (6. März 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Bass DH (Was früher so DH war):



aber mit den Speichenreflektoren hast du anscheinend nicht gespart....


----------



## richard.a (6. März 2011)

Ach so.... Foto:






heute mal das herrliche Wetter genutzt...


----------



## frankweber (6. März 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Aber ein S Rahmen mit 26er sieht toll aus? Oder sollten da eher 24 Zoll Räder dran?......


 

Komisch heute am Fuxtanz hat wohl offensichtlich niemand von den gut 20 Radlern Anstoss an den größeren Rädern genommen aber zwei Jungs haben sich darüber unterhalten ob das wohl eine Bremse mit ABS sei wegen der kleinen Blackbox von der Rohloff - 29 kann so schlimm doch nicht sein hab ich da auch gedacht als ich das Gespräch amüsiert mitangehört hab.

Mein Rad hat ABS, echt cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (6. März 2011)

Moin.
Hab mal wieder eine kleine frage.
Ich hab eben den Dämpfer bei meinem Ufo St eingebaut und hab ihn auf 186mm Eingestellt. Ich hab auch das Tretlager verstellt [die Höhe] und zwar auf 36cm also das vorletzte loch an der "schiene".
Nur leider weis ich nicht wie feste ich die Druckstrebe wieder anziehen soll,weil man die ja lösen musst,wenn man das Tretlager verstellen will,also das gewinde ist knap 1 - 3 cm reingeschraubt.
Hier ein Foto,welche stelle ich meine.











DIE FOTOS SIND VON DER NICOLAI GMBH HOMEPAGE 

Lg


----------



## KHUJAND (7. März 2011)

^^ Kevin lass dat ma... ich mach dat schon. ok.


----------



## psc1 (8. März 2011)

N´Abend zusammen,

war heute das erste Mal in diesem Jahr mitm Radl draußen.

War des scheeeee 

(Foto leider nur mitm Handy gemacht)


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2011)

Schön

Wie lang hast du es durchgehalten ?


----------



## psc1 (8. März 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> Wie lang hast du es durchgehalten ?



Danke und

war nach dem Arbeiten noch ne gute Stunde...


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2011)

Hauptsache wieder blut geleckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (8. März 2011)

psc1 schrieb:


> Danke und
> 
> war nach dem Arbeiten noch ne gute Stunde...



Und wieso bist Du nicht noch vorbeigekommen?
Waren bis 18:20 Uhr oben


----------



## psc1 (8. März 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Und wieso bist Du nicht noch vorbeigekommen?
> Waren bis 18:20 Uhr oben



hätte ich nicht gedacht! - naja morgen dann, gelle ;-)


----------



## WODAN (9. März 2011)

psc1 schrieb:


> hätte ich nicht gedacht! - naja morgen dann, gelle ;-)



Du weißt doch: Das Denken soll man den Pferden überlassen, die haben den größeren Kopf 

Zurück zum Thema: sehr schickes Rad! 
Und die Lyrik bekommen wir auch noch zum laufen


----------



## stuk (9. März 2011)

was ist denn mit der lyrik?
ist doch eine u-turn mc, oder?
habe die auch und mit der eigentlich zu weichen feder läuft die bei mir nun super.
die serienfeder war bei mir trotz 82kilo viel zu hart.
mfg


----------



## psc1 (9. März 2011)

Moin, mit der ist auch nix. Wodan will sie nur pimpen auf 170mm ;-)
das hat er mit seiner L gemacht und ist begeistert.


----------



## stuk (9. März 2011)

na dann ist ja alles klar,
meine steht,wie geliefert, 172 in den rohren und federt bis 167.
ist aber "nur" ne 160er....
egal das ding ist gut und zuverlässig.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> das ding ist gut und zuverlässig.



genau so...  
 
ich fahre (m)ein 2 step und bin auch sehr begeistert. 

hab noch eine 2 step zum verkauf,- wenn jemand was sucht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. März 2011)

Hab heute meinen Steckachsenöffner bekommen:




Nicolai-Steckachsen-Öffnungsteil von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Nicolai-Steckachsen-Öffnungsteil von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## BOSTAD (9. März 2011)

Is des shee!!
Ist das etwa Carbon?


----------



## pratt (9. März 2011)

Und am anderen Ende noch einen Flaschenöffner und en 5er Inbus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (9. März 2011)

*Dekadent* so was 



....áber schee gmacht


----------



## RPM (9. März 2011)

My AM and ION.


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. März 2011)

Hallo,

Na dann muss ich auch mal was Zeigen!!











Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

Kann man die Bikes nicht mal dezenter aufbauen oder verlangen die Kunden nach diesem Porno-Style ?


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. März 2011)

wäääääh


----------



## Jettj (9. März 2011)

Super gut


----------



## Kontragonist (9. März 2011)

RPM schrieb:


> My AM and ION.





[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gNjvf52-5Y"]YouTube        - dumme jungs -  I Like it  Raw[/nomedia]


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann man die Bikes nicht mal dezenter aufbauen oder verlangen die Kunden nach diesem Porno-Style ?



Zum Glück ist der Geschmack aus der Black-Pornicious-Gallery nicht zu weit verbreitet


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2011)

Muß ja auch nicht sein ! (Mein Lieblingsbike ist z.Z. ein rotes M9 mit weißer Gabel und gelben Deemx Ultimates). Aber diese roten Eloxal-Massaker finde ich einfach too much. Performance-technisch sind die Bikes vom Bauer ja über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. März 2011)

RAW,-  RAW,-  RAW,-   

RAW,-  RAW,-  RAW,-  ................................ 

gabs da nicht mal ein song von ?


----------



## WODAN (10. März 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> wäääääh



Weiter so, Porno Thomas


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (10. März 2011)

So...Weihnachts-/Geburtagsgeschenk fürn Vater ist fertig:









Lenker und Sattel werden demnächst noch getauscht,aber vorerst wirds schon gehn


----------



## Luke-VTT (10. März 2011)

Super Geschenk. Das wird sicher Freude bereiten


----------



## Bacara (10. März 2011)

Die VR Bremsleitung is aber weng stramm, oder?
Ansonten ein super Geschenk!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (10. März 2011)

ja Leitung vorne is nen cm zu kurz!Die Bremse Hat leider keine drehbaren Leitungsanschlüsse,dann würds besser passen!kommt aber eh noch ein flacherer Lenker drauf dann sollte das hinhaun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (10. März 2011)

schöner klassiker


----------



## Team Nicolai (10. März 2011)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> So...Weihnachts-/Geburtagsgeschenk fürn Vater ist fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Clean, einfach Schick


----------



## zuspät (10. März 2011)

hey hey, da hast ja was schickes zusammen gebastelt scho iwie komisch seinen alten rahmen im netz zu entdecken hoff ihr habt spass mit dem bass


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (10. März 2011)

Werden wir haben!dank dir nochmal!


----------



## blutbuche (10. März 2011)




----------



## abbath (10. März 2011)

Wenn Du das Logo von der Sattelstütze runterkriegst, ist es echt perfekt (naja, schwarze Kurbel noch, aber die kostet).


----------



## goegolo (10. März 2011)

Schön schlicht, ist die Zugverlegung an der Sattelstrebe so im Sinne des Erfinders?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. März 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> Schön schlicht, ist die Zugverlegung an der Sattelstrebe so im Sinne des Erfinders?



ich weis es nicht aber funktioniert! ich hätt die Bremsleitung auch durchs Gußset verlegt wenns ne Hope Bremse wär!Mit dem Avid mist kenn ich mich ned aus und wenn ich die auseinanderbau wärs für mein Vater sicherer mit der Schuhsohle zu bremsen!Mal schaun vielleicht findet sich mal ne schöne schwarze Hope mini oder ne M4 in der Bucht oder im Bikemarkt!

und zur Kurbel!Das is ne 2007er XT die hier nur noch rumlag und verstaubte!Und da sie Optisch ziehmlich mitgenommen war hab ich sie mit meinem Vater abgeschliffen und poliert!Ihm gefällts,mir gefällts ,passt!Und technisch is die XT über jeden Zweifel erhaben!


----------



## WODAN (12. März 2011)

In the woods...


----------



## freshprinz (13. März 2011)

getauscht wird noch Lenker und Sattelklemme ,dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dittmosher (13. März 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> 29FR Gates kostet 6oo Aufpreis



Sehr geiles Bike! Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Kuwahades (14. März 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> In the woods...



Sehr cool, wer ist denn der böse Zwilling ?
ist der Vivid Air noch nicht eingetroffen ?


----------



## psc1 (14. März 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Sehr cool, wer ist denn der böse Zwilling ?
> ist der Vivid Air noch nicht eingetroffen ?



guckuck


----------



## Kuwahades (14. März 2011)

da macht man mal 2 Jahre Winterschlaf und schon wird der Johannisberg von Ions überflutet


----------



## psc1 (14. März 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> da macht man mal 2 Jahre Winterschlaf und schon wird der Johannisberg von Ions überflutet


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

@freshprinz : top !!!! gefällt mir richtig gut !!!!


----------



## WODAN (15. März 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Sehr cool, wer ist denn der böse Zwilling ?
> ist der Vivid Air noch nicht eingetroffen ?



Schwarzer Helm ist immer böse 

Vivid Air hat immer längere Lieferzeiten


----------



## han-sch (15. März 2011)

Was für einbaumaß brauchst du denn? gerne auch per pn


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. März 2011)

Juppiiii es ist ein Helius!!!






















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (16. März 2011)

schön so ohne extralove


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> schön so ohne extralove



schön so mit extraschwarz !


----------



## dreamdeep (16. März 2011)

Das AM in RAW ist einfach immer wieder ein Traum


----------



## abbath (16. März 2011)

Habt ihr ne Rolltreppe in der Garage?


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. März 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Rolltreppe in der Garage?



Das heißt Fahrtreppe!! und Garage???

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## p.2-max (16. März 2011)

hi thomas,
super geiles helius... 
hab da aber mal ne frage zu eurem auto, da sind so große nicolai aufkleber drauf, kann man die irgendwo herbekommen???

gruß
max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (16. März 2011)

So wird mein nächstes Helius, wenn Anna Maria in Rente geht. 

checkb


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2011)

Das ist mal ein wunderschöner Rahmen ! Bitte zu mir !


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. März 2011)

p.2-max schrieb:


> hi thomas,
> super geiles helius...
> hab da aber mal ne frage zu eurem auto, da sind so große nicolai aufkleber drauf, kann man die irgendwo herbekommen???
> 
> ...



Wurden nach Vorlage Angefertigt!!

Wenn Du welche für Dein Auto Braucht, sag die masse und ich schau mal was ich machen kann.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## p.2-max (16. März 2011)

ich schick dir mal gleich ne pm.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. März 2011)

hier mein neues ION 

















ION ST Sonderanfertigung, leichterer Rohrsatz, Gleitlager, 31.6mm Sitzrohr
Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2
Fox DHX RC4 mit Titanfeder
Avid X.9 Elixir CR
Hope Pro2 mit HR Mavic EX721, VR NoTubes ZTR Flow
Saint Kurbel 165mm
e.13 LG1+
Hope Direct Mount Vorbau Blau
Race Face Atlas FR Lenker
Syntace P6 Stütze
Selle Italia SLR Fibra Sattel
Tune Würger Klemme
SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk short
SRAM X.0 ESP Trigger
Acros AH-06 Steuersatz
SLX 11-28 Kassette
HG93 Kette
Continental Rain King 2.5" Reifen
Michelin Aircomp Latex Schläuche
Acros A-Grip schwarz-blau
NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro Pedale

17.5 kg


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. März 2011)

sehr geildas ion!

das hier hab ich grad bei FB gefunden weis wer was darüber?


----------



## WODAN (16. März 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> hier mein neues ION
> 
> ION ST Sonderanfertigung, leichterer Rohrsatz, Gleitlager, 31.6mm Sitzrohr
> Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2
> ...



Sehr schickes Bike! 
Der weisse Übergang ist abgeklebt wie beim Conti-Team oder?

Aber wieso so schwer? 
Hattest Du den nackten Rahmen auf der Waage?


----------



## WODAN (16. März 2011)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> sehr geildas ion!
> 
> das hier hab ich grad bei FB gefunden weis wer was darüber?
> 
> ###



HIER Post 1931

und HIER


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. März 2011)

danke


----------



## p.2-max (17. März 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> hier mein neues ION
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muss hier nochmal auf die seite, das ist mega geil, obwohl es farbe hat^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (17. März 2011)

ich hätte nur die Farbe von Druckstrebe und Kettenstrebe getauscht, aber ist schon der Oberknaller !


----------



## BOSTAD (17. März 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich hätte nur die Farbe von Druckstrebe und Kettenstrebe getauscht, aber ist schon der Oberknaller !


Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (17. März 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so!



dachte ich auch zuerst, hab das dann mal mit photoshop simuliert -> kam doch nich so gut. geschmackssache.

gruß rainer


----------



## WODAN (17. März 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> dachte ich auch zuerst, hab das dann mal mit photoshop simuliert -> kam doch nich so gut. geschmackssache.
> 
> gruß rainer



Hi,
hätte da noch ein paar Fragen 
HIER

Gruß


----------



## Rockcity Roller (17. März 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi,
> hätte da noch ein paar Fragen
> HIER
> 
> Gruß



jau, lackierung is genauso wie beim conti team gemacht, weiss an sitzrohr und oberrohr ist folie.

hm, ich find 17.5kg nicht schwer... hab halt ne coil gabel drin, das pulver wiegt nunmal und die reifen sind recht schwer. hätt ich jetzt elox oder raw, ne boxxer world cup und maxxis reifen, wären es 16.9kg ;-)

wobei ich auch sagen muss, das mir der gewichtshype hier rein und da raus geht. ich persönlich merke es eh nur wirklich bei den laufrädern. mein altes ION wog 18.2kg und ich kam blendend damit klar. 

den rahmen hatte ich nicht auf der waage. aber der leichtere rohrsatz bringt nicht wirklich viel. war für mich eher interessant, weil ich die schon vorhandene sattelstütze so nehmen konnte (31.6 statt 30.9)

gruß rainer


----------



## dreamdeep (17. März 2011)

Das ist wirklich der Hammer, Traumrad!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (18. März 2011)

danke


----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2011)

... hat eigentlich schon jemand die Gussets vom Ion poliert ?
stelle mir das ganz cool vor gerade bei schwarzen, oder anthrazit farbenen Rahmen.


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2011)

Da haste aber einiges zu polieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2011)

... vorstellen kann ich mir das schon ganz gut, wenn man das Ion an der Sattelstütze `rauspoliert und die erhabenen Stellen vom Gussset.
Am Steuerrohr hätte man dann den Nicolai Schriftzug in Rahmenfarbe.
Die Form des Gussets der Dämpferaufnahme ist auch sehr schön.
Und dann noch mit einer teilpolierten Saintkurbel.
Das ganze ohne irgendwelche Aufkleber und eloxierte Teile, nur schwarz chrom sozusagen.
ich würde es nur gerne vorher mal im Photshop ausprobieren.


----------



## stuk (18. März 2011)

andersrum fände ich das schön.
schwarzer eloxrahmen und alle Schriftzüge (also das N am Steuerrohr, das ION am Sitzrohr und auf der Strebe und das NICOLAI am Steuerrohrgusset, das Made in Germany und das große N am Tretlager) in Raw poliert


----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2011)

ja Photoshop, müsste man alles mal ausprobieren !


----------



## KHUJAND (18. März 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... vorstellen kann ich mir das schon ganz gut, wenn man das Ion an der Sattelstütze `rauspoliert und die erhabenen Stellen vom Gussset.
> Am Steuerrohr hätte man dann den Nicolai Schriftzug in Rahmenfarbe.
> Die Form des Gussets der Dämpferaufnahme ist auch sehr schön.
> Und dann noch mit einer teilpolierten Saintkurbel.
> ...




nee lass ma... das haut an den übergängen zu den schweissnähten nicht hin.


----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2011)

müsste man halt abkleben ?
aber ich habe eh keine Zeit für sowas


----------



## WODAN (18. März 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> müsste man halt abkleben ?
> aber ich habe eh keine Zeit für sowas



Komm lieber mal mit Fahren, anstatt hier wieder wilde Umbauten zu planen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2011)

ja Ende Mai bin ich 2 Tage in Willingen, wahrscheinlich ?
aber Wheelies kann ich zum Glück noch, habs gestern ausprobiert  

FR habe ich gestern flott gemacht, welche Umwerfer hattes Du denn dran ?
würde den gerne tiefer setzen, aber der neue XT top Swing stößt an der Schwinge und der ZweiG an.


----------



## WODAN (18. März 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ja Ende Mai bin ich 2 Tage in Willingen, wahrscheinlich ?
> aber Wheelies kann ich zum Glück noch, habs gestern ausprobiert
> 
> FR habe ich gestern flott gemacht, welche Umwerfer hattes Du denn dran ?
> würde den gerne tiefer setzen, aber der neue XT top Swing stößt an der Schwinge an.



Komm lieber zum IXS Cup nach Todtnau und Winterberg 
"Um-was"? 
Ach so, ich fahre doch Rohloff!


----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2011)

stimmt, wollte gerade nachkucken


----------



## Hatschipuh (19. März 2011)

So endlich fertig für 2011 





NICOLAI UFO-ST L

Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Gabel: Marzocchi 66RC2X SE
Steuersatz: Acros AI-25
Bremsen: Hope Moto M6
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller
KeFü: e.thirteen LG1+
Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin III-Pro
Naben: Veltec DH
Felgen: Mavic EX 729
Reifen: Maxxis HighRoller DH 2Ply 26 x 2.5 (60a hi. 42a vo.)
Sattelstütze: NC-17 Empire Pro
Sattel: WTB Silverado
Vorbau: Straitline Split Steerer
Lenker: Kodex Strut
Griffe: Ergon GA1
Trigger: SRAM X.7
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.7

(mehr Fotos in meinem Album)


----------



## blutbuche (20. März 2011)

..endlich frühling !!!!!! raus in die sonne !!!


----------



## wildbiker (20. März 2011)

war heute auch unterwegs...Wartezeit aufn Bikepartner gleich fürn Foto genutzt


----------



## stuk (20. März 2011)

schönes bild
neue kurbel dran?


----------



## wildbiker (20. März 2011)

Thanks, nein, noch nicht, sollte aber kommende Woche einfliegen. War heute ziemlich doof mit fahren.


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (20. März 2011)

Mein AFR im 2011-SetUp:







Neue Gabel und neuer LRS. Nur die Reifen fehlen noch.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. März 2011)

fein fein dein AFR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (20. März 2011)

sowas von geil - nur die weisse gabel stört mich ..... war vorher ´ne schwarze dran ???


----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2011)

Sehr geil !


----------



## dangerousD (21. März 2011)

@saintvsdiabolus

Schick. Laß' es fliegen und mach' es dreckig!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. März 2011)

saintvsdiabolus 

super foto super bike


----------



## dreamdeep (21. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> saintvsdiabolus
> 
> super foto super bike



Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## Luke-VTT (21. März 2011)

Und DER Sattel auch noch. Sehr gutes Teil!


----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2011)

Das 1.5er Steuerrohr tut dem Bike sooo gut.


----------



## Freerider85 (21. März 2011)

@saintvsdiabolus: schööööner Hobel, geile Farben!
Was wiegt denn der Bock?


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (21. März 2011)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> @saintvsdiabolus: schööööner Hobel, geile Farben!
> Was wiegt denn der Bock?



um 16,1kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (21. März 2011)

@ saintvsdiabolus:

Klasse Kiste
Welche Farbe ist das?


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (21. März 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> @ saintvsdiabolus:
> 
> Klasse Kiste
> Welche Farbe ist das?



Thx, SchwefelGelb


----------



## Blackstyle (22. März 2011)

Oldie but Goldi


----------



## Luke-VTT (22. März 2011)

Richtig schön, Dein Oldie!


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. März 2011)

sauber


----------



## abbath (22. März 2011)

Das ist nicht alt, das ist zeitlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (22. März 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Das ist nicht alt, das ist zeitlos.



Genau, wie alle N



Beim A vom Schriftzug fehlt was....


----------



## Blackstyle (22. März 2011)

Reiner abnutzungs Schwund
Denke da müssen langsam wieder neue Decals druf ;-)


----------



## Kontragonist (22. März 2011)

Hey, das ist geil  ist das eine Art "Missing Link" zwischen FR und AM? Egal, es _ist_ geil


----------



## Blackstyle (22. März 2011)

Ist ein FR, hat aber die neuen Wippen vom AM! Passt wunderbar


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2011)

Blackstyle schrieb:


> Oldy but Goldi



geiles Gedöhns


----------



## Bacara (22. März 2011)

Blackstyle schrieb:


> Ist ein FR, hat aber die neuen Wippen vom AM! Passt wunderbar



Kannst du mal erklären was das für Veränderungen mir sich bringt? Klingt nämlich interessant.

Achso, das Bike ist klasse! Und schaut nicht nach Oldie aus


----------



## Kuwahades (23. März 2011)

Schönes FR 
Das mit den Wippen würd mich auch mal interessieren
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Team Nicolai (23. März 2011)

Jagdmaschine ,











Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## habbadu (23. März 2011)

noch etwas Gelbes...






[/URL]


----------



## Blackstyle (23. März 2011)

Nice, mit auch haben wollen Effect!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (24. März 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> noch etwas Gelbes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich fragen wass das für eine Rahmengeo ist. XXL?

Mir kommt der Hauptrahmen im Gegensatz zum Hinterbau so extrem lang vor.


----------



## habbadu (24. März 2011)

@ Softbiker:
 Das ist ein "L". Die verschobeben Proportionen liegen wohl an der Perspektive  Ist keine aufpreispflichtige Sondergeo


----------



## de´ AK77 (24. März 2011)

@ Habbadu & Team Nicolai, sauber


----------



## Stagediver (24. März 2011)

Mein Hund, Mein Bike, Mein......Nachmittag am Nürnberger Steinbrüchlein 













Grüsse


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. März 2011)

dicke Kiste!!
meine Katze is größer als dei Hund


----------



## de´ AK77 (24. März 2011)

meine Katze is kleiner als (wie) der Hund


----------



## kroiterfee (25. März 2011)

schickes afr...


gruss an die puffbesatzung ausm der hohen norden!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2011)

@Stagediver super bike...
und die gabel passt sooo guuut


----------



## michael620 (25. März 2011)

Blackstyle schrieb:


> Ist ein FR, hat aber die neuen Wippen vom AM! Passt wunderbar



springt da ein bischen mehr federweg bei raus am fr, dann will sowas auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackstyle (25. März 2011)

Mehr Federweg springt dabei nicht raus aber meiner Meinung nach ist das Ansprechverhalten um einiges besser! Eine bessere Optik bringt das ganze auch mit  !!


----------



## Stagediver (26. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @Stagediver super bike...
> und die gabel passt sooo guuut




Dankeschön. 
...ich könnte dir ja verraten, wer die Gabel gepulvert hat... lieber nicht. Sonst lässt du deine auch dort machen.       


Grüsse Ingolf


----------



## Jettj (26. März 2011)

Bald ist es Fertig.


----------



## kroiterfee (26. März 2011)




----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2011)

Servus Kräuterfee, auch mal wieder da ! Hast du Computerverbot gehabt ?


----------



## numinisflo (26. März 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Bald ist es Fertig.



Das wird echt ein absolut geiles Ufo. Hammer. Aber bitte tu dir und uns den Gefallen und entferne diese furchtbar hässlichen Sticker von der Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (26. März 2011)

Ich suche die 66 Carbon dinger


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2011)

Genau zu denen wollte ich gerade raten !


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

Beide  fertig,- und absolut Traumhaft zu fahren . . .


----------



## stuk (28. März 2011)

schöns bild
super räder
muss wohl auch mal langsam zur halde hoch


----------



## frankweber (28. März 2011)

Sieht so aus als wäre da immer der Putzlappen im Rucksack

schön geworden, das kleine - das andere kennen wir ja schon; es ist aber  auch  noch immer sehr schön.

Welche elox Farbe ist das eigentlich am am?

Gruß Frank


----------



## psc1 (28. März 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Welche elox Farbe ist das eigentlich am am?
> 
> Gruß Frank




Bronze Elox is dette 

@ Khujand: sehr schick


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

^^DANKE ! 




@ immer soo sauber Frank.

Ja das stimmt... die Bike´s stehn auch immer hier.


----------



## embee (28. März 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Aber bitte tu dir und uns den Gefallen und entferne diese furchtbar hässlichen Sticker von der Gabel.


ich wüsste mal gern, wer bei Marzocchi für die schäbigen Decals verantwortlich ist... die gehen teilweise garnicht klar. Ab damit!


----------



## kroiterfee (28. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Servus Kräuterfee, auch mal wieder da ! Hast du Computerverbot gehabt ?



natürlich nicht.  

bin doch jetzt seit 5 monaten papa und da hab ich alles, aber weder zeit noch geld!


----------



## Kuwahades (29. März 2011)

Glückwunsch

mich hats auch erwischt, aber zum Glück musste ich noch kein Rad verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. März 2011)

@kroiterfee: vorallem das mit der Zeit kenne ich...mal so eben eine Tour fahren oder mal zwei Tage in den Bikepark...alles erstmal gestorben. Die Zeit muß man sich aber wieder freiräumen, sonst fällt einem irgendwann die Decke auf den Kopf....


----------



## goegolo (29. März 2011)

Ein Grund mehr noch schnell ein Bike zu bauen : 



Mehr zum Aufbau unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=483214


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2011)




----------



## derAndre (30. März 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> natürlich nicht.
> 
> bin doch jetzt seit 5 monaten papa und da hab ich alles, aber weder zeit noch geld!



Dafür verzichtet Mann doch gerne mal für ein paar Monate auf Foren und all den anderen unnötigen Quatsch! Von Geld und Zeit musst Du dich langfristig ein wenig verabschieden aber dafür hast dieses unglaubliche Geschenk - jeden Tag! Ich liebe es und ich hab zwei davon! (ergo noch weniger Geld und noch weniger Zeit, hehe)


----------



## Stagediver (30. März 2011)

Hallo Kroiterfee und Kuwahades,


auch von meiner Seite Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs. 

Unser kleiner schlüpft voraussichtlich Mitte August. 

Der Kalle sollte sich so langsam Gedanken über ein standesgemässes Kinderrad machen 


Grüsse Ingolf


----------



## Kuwahades (31. März 2011)

Vielen Dank
Dann gibts ja irgendwann ein grosses Nachwuchs Treffen in Willingen auf der FR Strecke.

ich finde das fürn Anfang schon mal nicht schlecht, ist halt von der Konkurenz und zu teuer, ohne Bremsen und Federung und vom Kalle wäre natürlich der Hit.
Oder als Bausatz zum selber schweissen, oder ein Pappa Workshop in Lübbrechtsen und dann mit Wicküler


----------



## stuk (31. März 2011)

das first-WS sieht ja aus wie ein ion 14


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> unglaubliche Geschenk - jeden Tag!



ich würde mal behaupten,- 
das (mein) leben wäre sinnlos ohne meine Kinder.


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2011)

ich hab jeden Tag so viele Kinder um mich rum
da bin ich froh,
zu Hause Ruhe zu haben
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante-Emma (31. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich würde mal behaupten,-
> das (mein) leben wäre sinnlos ohne meine Kinder.



Sorry, aber das ist schon sehr weit hergeholt u. eigentlich ziemlich traurig. 

Ich hatte ein sinnvolles Leben vor meinen Kindern u. jetzt wo meine Kinder(beide um die 20) langsam aus dem Haus gehen(Studium etc.), bleibt mein Leben weiterhin sehr sinnvoll. Zudem sollte man sich nichts vormachen, denn mit den Hosen*******rn, muss man mit zunehmendem Alter auch so einiges durchstehen.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2011)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist schon sehr weit hergeholt u. eigentlich ziemlich traurig.
> 
> Ich hatte ein sinnvolles Leben vor meinen Kindern u. jetzt wo meine Kinder(beide um die 20) langsam aus dem Haus gehen(Studium etc.), bleibt mein Leben weiterhin sehr sinnvoll. Zudem sollte man sich nichts vormachen, denn mit den Hosen*******rn, muss man mit zunehmendem Alter auch so einiges durchstehen.



ich schrieb  "mein leben" 

ansonsten jeder wie er denkt... weiter im Thema Bikes !


----------



## OldSchool (31. März 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> dann mit Wicküler



Ist das ein Anbau für eine Wickeltasche am Fahrrad ?


----------



## Luke-VTT (31. März 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ist das ein Anbau für eine Wickeltasche am Fahrrad ?



Ne, schlechtes Bier


----------



## softbiker (1. April 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> natürlich nicht.
> 
> bin doch jetzt seit 5 monaten papa und da hab ich alles, aber weder zeit noch geld!



Haste denn alles im Griff?

Ich darf auch stolz verkünden dass mein kleiner Nachwuchsfahrer am Mittwoch dass Licht der Welt erblickt hat. 

Vielleicht fertigt Kalle ja mal eine Sonderetion Laufräder. Sowas kleines zum anschieben fürn Anfang wär schon toll.


----------



## Kuwahades (1. April 2011)

Na Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

ich habe ja immer noch das Gefühl, das da Ausserirdische am Werk waren, bei dem Baby Boom 

ich zeig dann mal, was ich habe 

Luise Pantera, oder einfach Lupine 






mit Leatt Brace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (1. April 2011)

haha geilo!

glückwunsch kuwahades und softbiker!

hier unsere lütte emma:





kinderrad von n wäre überragend. das alutech hab i au schon im auge!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2011)

loooool Thomas...


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2011)

Gratulation an die Väter hier ! Ist bei mir schon wieder 4 Jahe her.

@kroiterfee: so gerne ich Alutech mag, aber Federung und Scheibenbremse sind beim Laufrad völlig überflüssig.
Hol dir ein Speci Hotwalk, das ist stabil und sehr leicht. Das lernst du zu schätzen, wenn du es paar mal nach Hause getragen hast...Papa, ich mag jetzt nicht mehr fahren...


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2011)

OK ! dann posten wir weiter Kinderbilder,- anstatt Bikes.


----------



## kroiterfee (1. April 2011)

aber auf dem alutech kann ich auch noch nachhause fahren weils stabil ist  aber danke für den tip. hab von kinderrädern gar keine ahnung. 

mein helius fr hab ich natürlich noch. wird sogar noch bewegt und wenn ich damit abends nur mal ne stunde die treppen durch hamburger ubahnhöfe runter düse; verfolgt vom wachpersonal


----------



## kroiterfee (1. April 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> OK ! dann posten wir weiter Kinderbilder,- anstatt Bikes.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2011)

der erste tag von meinem Sohn. am. 19.06.2000


----------



## der-gute (1. April 2011)

Macht der Zwerg diese Dr. Evil bzw. Mini-Me Geste?

;-)


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2011)

Wahnsinn...die Oberhausener Kids haben schon von Geburt an keine Chance, sich selbst einen Fußball-Club zu suchen !


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2011)

ganz genau...
 "die Oberhausener Kids haben schon von Geburt an keine Chance"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (1. April 2011)

solange sie den Dome meiden kann doch nix passieren


----------



## Luke-VTT (1. April 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> mein helius fr hab ich natürlich noch. wird sogar noch bewegt und wenn ich damit abends nur mal ne stunde die treppen durch hamburger ubahnhöfe runter düse; verfolgt vom wachpersonal


----------



## blutbuche (1. April 2011)

"pantera" .. ..wer kommt denn auf so nen namen ..


----------



## Kuwahades (1. April 2011)

Headbanger ich bin schwanger


----------



## Freerider85 (1. April 2011)

Da musst ich grad an Grünwald denken:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2mA_7ADmxQ"]YouTube        - Auf bairisch g'lacht![/nomedia]


----------



## trailterror (1. April 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gratulation an die Väter hier ! Ist bei mir schon wieder 4 Jahe her.
> 
> @kroiterfee: so gerne ich Alutech mag, aber Federung und Scheibenbremse sind beim Laufrad völlig überflüssig.
> Hol dir ein Speci Hotwalk, das ist stabil und sehr leicht. Das lernst du zu schätzen, wenn du es paar mal nach Hause getragen hast...Papa, ich mag jetzt nicht mehr fahren...




Kann das hotwalk auh wärmstens empfehlen. Ist klasse und sieht in echt aus wie ein kleines SX Trail


----------



## frankweber (1. April 2011)

Allen Vätern hier Glückwunsch!





gibt es auch mal wieder ein paar bikes zu ansehen ?


Bitte!  - gerne auch mit kids drauf


----------



## kroiterfee (1. April 2011)

meine hat noch nicht mal zähne. das dauert noch bissel. meins ist unverändert seit monaten. kann also damit nicht dienen.


----------



## zuspät (1. April 2011)

von mir auch glückwunsch 
hmm dann sollte -n- mal den passenden anhänger auf den markt bringen, wenns scho mit den laufrädern nicht klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (2. April 2011)

...zählen auch hundbabys ??


----------



## wildbiker (2. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...zählen auch hundbabys ??



Essbares würd ich nicht durch die Gegend ziehen 


*duckundweg*


----------



## der Digge (2. April 2011)

bevor das hier noch weiter ausartet ...


----------



## frankweber (2. April 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> bevor das hier noch weiter ausartet ...


 
Danke!!!!!!!!!!endlich


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. April 2011)




----------



## trailterror (3. April 2011)

auch wenn die blauen farbtupfer geschmackssache sind...welche kurbel hast du dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trader Mario (3. April 2011)

wow! Ein traumhaft schönes Rad! Einfach genial!


----------



## alterknochen (3. April 2011)

übelst geile karre...


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. April 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> auch wenn die blauen farbtupfer geschmackssache sind...welche kurbel hast du dran?



Die Farben sind alle Nebensache, ist alles gewürfelt wie es gerade da war und es hat sich auch schon wieder etwas geändert 
Es sind 170er Kurbeln.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. April 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Die Farben sind alle Nebensache, ist alles gewürfelt wie es gerade da war und es hat sich auch schon wieder etwas geändert
> Es sind 170er Kurbeln.



Was hat sich denn schon wieder geändert

So stand es doch gestern auch auf der Halde, oder wo finde ich den Fehler

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2011)

Sehr geil ! Sitzstrebe bitte noch schwarz !


----------



## Elfriede (3. April 2011)

@Kunstflieger: Watt für ne Wumme! Farblich zwar nicht ganz so mein Fall aber technisch wirklich geil.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. April 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Was hat sich denn schon wieder geändert
> 
> So stand es doch gestern auch auf der Halde, oder wo finde ich den Fehler
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Danke Danke 

@Christoph: Gepulver wird wenn erst im nächsten Winter 

Gestern war schon eine andere Kefü vorne dran und ein schwarzer Atlas Flatbar drauf und geänderte Griffe mit Straitline Endkappen.

Ich mache die Tage nochmal aktuelle Bilder.


----------



## der Digge (3. April 2011)

und dann darfst du bald mal wieder en Runde UFO fahren


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. April 2011)

Aber dann im Park, Willingen oder so


----------



## p.2-max (3. April 2011)

was wurde denn am gb mit der kefü geändert, die ist doch standart von nicolai, da kann man doch nicht einfach was dran ändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (3. April 2011)

Die vordere Rolle taugt nich viel. Ich habe mir aus einer Straitline Sailent Guard eine Schleifführung gebaut. 
Mit dem Kettenspanner bin ich auch noch nicht einverstanden, ich habe erst mal einen Käfig von einem Saint Schaltwerk umgebaut. Es wird aber noch ein bisschen getestet.


----------



## p.2-max (4. April 2011)

ah ok. mal gespannt aufs foto...


----------



## Schwabi (4. April 2011)

was ist das für eine gabel?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. April 2011)

dürfte ne Manitou Dorado sein


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. April 2011)

Familienausflug


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. April 2011)

Schwabi schrieb:


> was ist das für eine gabel?



Dorado 2010


----------



## Blackstyle (4. April 2011)

Nico du Freak, wenn's blau wird wie's Empire wird's Mega! Jedoch ist die Dorado nicht mein Fall, sonst echt abgefahren.


----------



## chickenway-user (7. April 2011)

Kürzlich hab ich den Hobel ja mal zerlegt, neue Lager reinmachen und so. Dabei hab ich es auch mal sauber gemacht. Eigentlich wollte ich von der ganzen Sache dann auch mal ein Foto machen. Habs wohl vergessen:






Vielleicht ja dann nach weiteren 5 Jahre, wenn ich es das nächste mal putz...


----------



## frankweber (7. April 2011)

solange es nicht allzusehr riecht ist der Dreck besser als Wasser in den Lagern.

War heut bei wunderschönem wetter auch unterwegs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tantrum (8. April 2011)

Also, ich zeige was ich habe! Ehrlich gesagt, mein erstes MTB. 





Die Komponenten, warum ich ein Nicolai gewählt habe, usw werden hier auf Englisch beschrieben. - http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7898761&postcount=274


----------



## dreamdeep (8. April 2011)

Das erste MTB und dann gleich ein Helius, Glückwunsch 

Am Spacerturm musst Du aber unbedingt noch arbeiten! Ein 5mm Spacer sollte vollauf genügen.


----------



## frankweber (8. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das erste MTB und dann gleich ein Helius, Glückwunsch
> 
> Am Spacerturm musst Du aber unbedingt noch arbeiten! Ein 5mm Spacer sollte vollauf genügen.


 


Von mir auch Glückwunsch- gute Wahl 

Irgendwie könnte man meinen, eine größere Rahmengrösse wär das richtige Mittel gegen die vielen Spacer und die ewig lang ausgezogene Sattelstütze.

Ist denn die Stütze überhaupt tief genug versenkt um die Gewährleistung aufrecht zu erhalten?

Gruß Frank


----------



## tantrum (8. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Am Spacerturm musst Du aber unbedingt noch arbeiten! Ein 5mm Spacer sollte vollauf genügen.



Danke, ich werde damit experimentieren. 

@frankweber Ich bin 186cm und habe am Anfang im Internet gefragt - L oder XL? Alle haben mir gesagt, ganz klar L. Dann hat mein LBS (local bike shop) die Körpermasse gemacht und sie waren beunruhigt - sie haben mir auch gesagt, dass vielleicht XL besser gewesen wäre - aber damals war es doch schon zu spät... ich hatte schon den Rahmen gekauft.

Die Sattelstütze ist die längste (420mm) von Rock Shox und ist (knapp) lang genug in den Rahmen, um sicher zu sein. Bis jetzt finde es Problemlos - aber Eure Rat ist mir sehr nützlich.


----------



## dreamdeep (8. April 2011)

Ich denke nicht, dass es die falsche Größe ist. Bei 186cm wäre XL zu lange, besonders wenn du lange Beine hast.

Die Sattelstütze ist auch nicht sooo weit ausgezogen, sieht mit der Reverb immer etwas heftiger aus. Und mit den ganzen Spacern, hat es ja quasi keine Sattelüberhöhung. Wie gesagt, mach unten mal nur einen 5mm Spacer rein und teste es.


----------



## tantrum (8. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass es die falsche Größe ist.


Die Sattelstütze war der wichtigste Grund für diesen Gedanke. Mit dem kurzeren Reverb würde es nicht gehen.



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mach unten mal nur einen 5mm Spacer rein und teste es.



OK, danke für den Vorschlag. Ich probiere es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. April 2011)

Ichdenke auch keinesfalls dass es die falsche grösse ist, zumal du dich wohl nach und nach an technischere trails ranwagst...

Ich denk auch dass es täuscht, weil das sitzrohr und die stütze schwarz sind...


----------



## Team Nicolai (8. April 2011)

Hallo,

Neues Helius AC Testbike beim BikeBauer!!











Der Thomas


----------



## rigger (8. April 2011)

Was ist das denn für ne gabel? Ne X-fusion Vengance?

Schönes Bike!


----------



## der-gute (8. April 2011)

Bos


----------



## frankweber (8. April 2011)

geil das lila teilchen , top


----------



## Brainspiller (8. April 2011)

bin ich etwa der einzige der findet dass das ac echt kacke aussieht?


----------



## c_w (8. April 2011)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> bin ich etwa der einzige der findet dass das ac echt kacke aussieht?



Farben sind und bleiben Geschmacksache ;-)
Aber... wie soll man das denn vernünftig testen, so ohne Pedale?


----------



## Team Nicolai (8. April 2011)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> bin ich etwa der einzige der findet dass das ac echt kacke aussieht?



nein nein du bist nicht allein sieht echt kacke aus das ac

Der Thomas


----------



## habbadu (8. April 2011)

gewöhnungsbedürftige und bislang einmalige Farbgebung - macht aber nix - gefällt sehr


----------



## nollak (8. April 2011)

Sehr Geil das Lila/Gold gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemeinling (8. April 2011)

heute endlich die saint montiert 
was ich dabei entdeckt habe, war weniger schön...
beim verlegen der leitung für die hintere bremse, habe ich einen riss im lack entdeckt. der läuft genau über die schweissnaht der dämpferaufnahme... ich könnte ...
k.a ob der riss nur im lack bzw. der lasur ist( die scheint ja recht spröde zu sein)


----------



## sluette (8. April 2011)

das lila polarisiert echt am meissten von allen elox farben.
kacke würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, vor allem nicht veralgemeinert, aber mir mag's auch nicht richtig gefallen. ansonsten ist die kiste aber schon gelungen. was ich aber immer wieder negativ feststellen muss: der Nicolai HS Bash ist echt nicht gelungen. habe noch keine farbe gefunden die mich überzeugt, wollte an meinem neuen projekt einen silbernen bauen und die kurbel dann rot eloxieren lassen... mal abwarten.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (8. April 2011)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> bin ich etwa der einzige der findet dass das ac echt kacke aussieht?



nein, ich finde es auch zu viel mit dem ganzen goldenen Plunder. Hat ein wenig Ähnlichkeit mit einer blinkenden Bordelltüre.


----------



## dreamdeep (8. April 2011)

EDIT: hat sich erledigt.


----------



## RSR2K (9. April 2011)

Hi,

was für einen Unterschied die AM Aufnahme macht, so gefällt mir der Rahmen sehr gut. Die Farbkombi ist speziell, aber interressant. Mit schwarzen Felgen und schwarzen parts würde ich es nehmen.

mfg


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (9. April 2011)

Hab seit gestern auch endlich ein Nicolai.


----------



## Jettj (9. April 2011)

Moin.
Ich hab mein Ufo Fertig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Bin begeistert wie es sich fährt.Gabel macht auch ein guten eindruck.
Hier die Bilder.

Mein großen dank geht an.

Bikebauer Thomas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Khujand [Artur] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



User Punkt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Partliste auf Anfrage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lg Kevin


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2011)

Mit weitem Abstand das beste UFO seit langem !
Aber: Decals von der Gabel !


----------



## Jettj (9. April 2011)

Vielen Dank .

Was noch geändert wird.

66 Aufkleber
Leitung Kürzen [bremsen]
Schönes Kettenblatt in 36 T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (9. April 2011)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> bin ich etwa der einzige der findet dass das ac echt kacke aussieht?


----------



## sluette (9. April 2011)

das erste NICOLAI für meinen sohn:


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. April 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Hab seit gestern auch endlich ein Nicolai.



geiles teil 

was wiegts?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (9. April 2011)

Danke.
So wie es da steht, bringt es 12,4 kg auf die Waage.


----------



## checkb (9. April 2011)

Frühling, Sonne und ein geiles Mädel zwischen den Beinen. 

Meine Anna Maria mal wieder...






Gruss aus der Hauptstadt, checkb


----------



## stuk (9. April 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> das erste NICOLAI für meinen sohn:




und dann noch in team blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Frühling, Sonne und ein geiles Mädel zwischen den Beinen.
> 
> Meine Anna Maria mal wieder...
> 
> ...



immer wieder ein genuss das rad. welche sattelstütze ist das?


----------



## richard.a (10. April 2011)

Hab mal nen kleines Update durchgeführt....


----------



## KHUJAND (11. April 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mit weitem Abstand das beste UFO seit langem !



woow ...  das  soll schon was heissen.    



@Mr_Vercetti/checkb/richard.a    TIP/TOP


----------



## WODAN (11. April 2011)

Singletrail Rakete...


----------



## habbadu (11. April 2011)

@ WODAN: schlicht, schwarz, perfekt


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (11. April 2011)

geiles Teil WODAN


----------



## blutbuche (11. April 2011)

...geile tour mit geilem bike


----------



## Kuwahades (12. April 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Singletrail Rakete...



Ja so`n BMXTB light ist schon was feines 
Sehr schön 

werde mein Altbügeleisen auch demnächst mit SLX Kurbel aktualisieren, habe jemanden zum tauschen gefunden 
mache dann mal ein aktuelles Bild, sind jetzt auch Deine Louise FR`s dran, ne rote Sattelklemme und ein roter Spacer.
Kann sich sehen lassen, habe aber leider noch keine harte Feder für die 32er Vanilla von 2006 gefunden, wenn jemand eine zuhause rumliegen hat, bitte melden.


----------



## Luke-VTT (12. April 2011)

So schöne Räder auf dieser Seite. Kann gar nicht sagen, welches mir am besten gefällt


----------



## Team Nicolai (13. April 2011)

Hallo

Kleines Update!!







Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (13. April 2011)

sieht nice aus!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (13. April 2011)

hammer geil


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. April 2011)

schnubbi81 gefaellt das!


----------



## waldschrad (13. April 2011)

edel, edel!
kann mich auch bald anschliessen....
hab geordert... jetzt kommts schlimmste: das warten...
greetz chris


----------



## frankweber (14. April 2011)

update .


----------



## Kuwahades (14. April 2011)

mir gefällts, aber trotzdem ein bischen viel Gold 

die Druckstrebe reissts raus


----------



## joseppe (14. April 2011)

der goldanteil ist zwar an der oberkante, aber für mich immer noch im rahmen. 
dieses bike sieht einfach nur nach edlem spass aus.

traumaufbau!


----------



## stuk (14. April 2011)

geiles Rad
aber die pedale tun mir leid
viel zu schön und teuer um "gerockt" zu werden.
mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (14. April 2011)

lenker RAW machen,- dann ist es perfeckt zum hinterbau  

Frank,- dein rad ist super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (14. April 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lenker RAW machen,- dann ist es perfeckt zum hinterbau
> 
> Frank,- dein rad ist super...


 

arthur Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Der Auftrag geht an Dich.
Der eigentlich zu dem rad gehörende Lenker ist durch austretende Dot 5 aus der Formula versaut.

Du wirst ihn bitte  entlacken, polieren und wieder klar pulvern dann ist alles perfekt.
Der atlas FR ist nur Zwischenlösung aber ohne Lenker fährt sichs schlecht.
Die Druckstrebe ist auch poliert.

Feinheiten per pn. 

Gruß Frank 

Vorabstimmung beendet - der Berg  ruft.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. April 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Die Druckstrebe ist auch poliert.
> .



und genau deshalb würde ich ihn strahlen und anschl. bürsten+versiegeln...
und nicht noch klar pulvern.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. April 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Der eigentlich zu dem rad gehörende Lenker ist durch austretende Dot 5 aus der Formula versaut.


Das kenne ich irgendwoher 

Btw. spitzen Bike


----------



## blutbuche (15. April 2011)

@thomas  : was is das für `ne stütze ? greez . k.


----------



## Elfriede (15. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @thomas  : was is das für `ne stütze ? greez . k.



Schaut aus wie eine Thomson:

http://www.lhthomson.com/

Marina lässt grüßen:



*g*


----------



## abbath (15. April 2011)

Da Thomson draufsteht wird es wohl 'ne Thomson sein. Warum sie falsch rum eingebaut ist bleibt unklar. Ist aber auch egal, wenn die Orientierung Deckelplatte passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (15. April 2011)

..danke .... ich kann auf dem bild übrigens nicht erkennen , dass da thomson draufsteht ...


----------



## Peter95 (15. April 2011)

so mein ion ist nach langer wartezeit nun auch feddisch


----------



## blutbuche (15. April 2011)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## frankweber (15. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 

wie ein zickiges kleines kind 

in dem rad vom großen bauer ist wohl nach meiner Einschätzung eine tune Stütze verbaut, da Rot und die zu tune passende Klemmung.


Hoffentlich ist das jetzt pretty und important

Gruß Frank


----------



## blutbuche (16. April 2011)

ja , das is" total toll"  


ich kann nix dafür , dass du einen anderen geschmack hast , als ich ... ob deiner allerdings  besser ist , sei mal dahingestellt ....


----------



## frankweber (16. April 2011)

über geschmack kann man nicht streiten über mangelnde toleranz wird man sich immer aufregen.


----------



## blutbuche (16. April 2011)

jedem sein geschmack - genau ! und deine toleranz sei dir gegönnt


----------



## abbath (16. April 2011)

Eigentlich ist es ja ärgerlich, dass man im CP auf Aktualisierungen hingewiesen wird, die man dann dank Ignorierliste zum Glück gar nicht lesen kann.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. April 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> mangelnde toleranz



Und gerade dort wo man sie am ehesten erwartet, ist am wenigsten vorhanden.


----------



## Jettj (16. April 2011)

So was neus von mir ^^.
Neue Kurbel und Kettenblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2011)

Kevin...
hab ich dir nicht sofort gesagt nimm ne SLX Kurbel. ! 
die passt einfach super zum Rad.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. April 2011)

Die Hasenschlingen vorne am Lenker würde ich noch etwas kürzen, bzw. anders verlegen. Ansonsten siehts Radl nach Spass aus.


----------



## Luke-VTT (18. April 2011)

Super UFO - nur die Gabeldecals sind wie bei allen Zocchis aus dem Jahrgang schlicht zum Heulen. 2011er Decals in schwarz wären supergeil.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Super UFO - nur die Gabeldecals sind wie bei allen Zocchis aus dem Jahrgang schlicht zum Heulen. 2011er Decals in schwarz wären supergeil.



porno wäre das casting RAW zu machen.


----------



## Kuwahades (18. April 2011)

ja das passt


----------



## p.2-max (18. April 2011)

rawgnars casting ist einfach nur hammer!!!


----------



## Jettj (18. April 2011)

Danke an alle 
Ich dachte mal an einem Carstingen in der Farbe vom Rahmen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. April 2011)

Langweilig


----------



## Kontragonist (18. April 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Langweilig



Aber das Casting in Raw mit silbernen Standrohren  ich weiß nicht, Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (18. April 2011)

Dann machste die Standrohre halt auch noch raw


----------



## wildbiker (18. April 2011)

Hab auch noch was in raw... *duckundweg*




das rechte da, is aber nen Nicolai und hat ne neue Kurbel


----------



## der-gute (18. April 2011)

ich hab auch noch was in Raw

was ganz neues...

*wildbikerausderdeckungverdräng*


----------



## Kontragonist (18. April 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hab auch noch was in raw... *duckundweg*
> 
> [X]
> 
> das rechte da, is aber nen Nicolai und hat ne neue Kurbel



So zwei Kärlchen haben wir auch versucht, zusammen zu halten  leider mussten wir das Canyon wieder abgeben, weil das Nicolai nicht aufhören wollte, es zu dominieren:


----------



## wildbiker (18. April 2011)

Pimpern die etwa... oh nein.. Wer weiß was da rauskommt... Aber, die sind ja beide hübsch...

Mein Canyon war das letzte mal Mitte vorigen Jahres auf Tour. Nicolai ist einfach die schnellere, stabilere Trail- und Abfahrtsflitze... Mitm Maxxis Ardent fährts sichs im Vergleich zu den Contis noch besser ...


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. April 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Pimpern die etwa... oh nein..



Umgedreht hätte ich ja Verständnis fürs Canyon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (18. April 2011)

Ich war ja schon kurz davor mir nen lila-weisses AFR zu bestellen. Dann hab ich aus Versehen das hier ersteigert:






Naja, gibts halt erstmal kein AFR und ein haufen Geld ist auch gespart. Dafür ist der Hobel halt hässlich...


----------



## wildbiker (18. April 2011)

Ich findn gar nich so hässlich... Aber die Sattelstütze hätte ich getauscht...


----------



## dreamdeep (18. April 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Dafür ist der Hobel halt hässlich...


Noch... das Ding hat doch jede Menge potenzial, auf ans Werk


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Dafür ist der Hobel halt hässlich...



Passt der auch in die Spülmaschine


----------



## habbadu (19. April 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Aber das Casting in Raw mit silbernen Standrohren  ich weiß nicht, Leute



...das sehe ich auch "kritisch"


----------



## Der_Graf (19. April 2011)

Dass der Hobel im Moment relativ unschön dasteht finde ich auch, wobei dort mMn ein sportlicherer Sattel und ne ordentliche Stütze schon einiges reißen würden!!


----------



## Kuwahades (20. April 2011)

ja und die Aufkleber von den Felgen abmachen, dann wirkts auch ruhiger !

und wenn du viel Zeit hast, dann polier die Felgen doch einfach, dann brauchst du sie nicht ausspeichen ?
ein polierter Lenker und ne teilpolierte Kurbel und schon hast Du ein Einzelstück


----------



## chickenway-user (21. April 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ja und die Aufkleber von den Felgen abmachen, dann wirkts auch ruhiger !
> 
> und wenn du viel Zeit hast, dann polier die Felgen doch einfach, dann brauchst du sie nicht ausspeichen ?
> ein polierter Lenker und ne teilpolierte Kurbel und schon hast Du ein Einzelstück



Aber dann ist das Zeug silber und das Rad noch hässlicher.


----------



## Kuwahades (21. April 2011)

achso, du willst elox und bling bling ?

dachte du willst ne Veränderung mit den Teilen, die Du schon hast.


----------



## sluette (21. April 2011)

mach mal bitte ein bild aus augenhöhe im stehen, dann wirkt die front schonmal nicht so übertrieben hoch. denke mal dann wirkt die kiste schon anders. 
die laufräder würde ich auf jeden fall austauschen, die kamo sun felgen stören ungemein. ebenfalls die bremsen + scheiben, war eben nicht maguras bester designer am werk - obwohl, haben die überhaupt designer ... vorbau, lenker, usw. kann man schlecht erkennen, also bitte noch ein paar infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich war ja schon kurz davor mir nen lila-weisses AFR zu bestellen. Dann hab ich aus Versehen das hier ersteigert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann den Rahmen auch neu pulvern und ein paar Teile neu kaufen.

Dann hast du bestimmt ein klasse Rad!


----------



## Kontragonist (21. April 2011)

So fleißig wie hier geschwätzt wird, da plapper ich jetzt auch mal rein  Wär das mein Ufo würde folgendes passieren:


Wenn das die 203mm Travis ist bleibt sie drin und sorgt für ein bisschen Kult. Unter dem Vorbau wird aber der Spacer gespart und der Gabelschaft gekürzt.
Das Boxguide muss sofort weg. Stattdessen kommt eine e.13 LG1. Die Kurbel wird durch eine Descendant getauscht, die Pedale durch weiße NC-17 SudPin III S-Pro.
Die militanten SingleTracks müssen samt Reifen gehen, stattdessen kommt ein Satz Veltec DH mit weißen Felgen und roten Naben rein, da drauf sitzen Rubber Queens 2.4.
Die weißen Bremsen bleiben, die Scheiben werden aber gegen ein Paar Storm getauscht (wenn die kompatibel sind).
Sattelstütze wird eine Truvative Stylo, von sämtlichem Dekor befreit. Dadrauf ein weißer Ritchey Logic Stream  wer stehend durch die Gegend fliegt braucht nix besseres.
Der Weiße Nicolai-Schriftzug darf bleiben, der rote Käse am Sitzrohr,  das Weiße N am Dämpferhalter und das am Steuerrohr müssen weg.
Ein roter Würger und ein roter Atlas FR mit weißen Griffen runden das Bild ab.
Hoppla, ich hab rund 600 Euro in die Kiste versenkt  ich hoffe, die Basis war ein Schnäppchen 
Im Notfall würde es aber auch schon reichen, Sattel und Stütze zu tauschen und die Aufkleber von den Felgen zu knibbeln. Camou ist auch nicht mein Fall, aber zum Ufo-Panzer passt es irgendwie.

Bin gespannt, was _du_ machst und freu mich auf das Foto des Updates


----------



## chickenway-user (21. April 2011)

Hmmm, ich könnt euch ja jetzt erzählen was ich vor hab, aber ich glaub ich überrasch euch lieber gelegentlich mit nem Bildchen...

Vielen Dank jedenfalls für die Anregungen, die Front wirkt nicht nur hoch, die ist einfach übertrieben hoch (203mm Federweg, hoher Steuersatz, 20mm Spacer und 2" Rise im Lenker), das muss anders werden. 

Die Bremse ist übrigens silber und nicht weiss und die Scheiben find ich eigentlich ganz gut, immerhin kommt so ein bisschen Farbe ans Rad und zur Kassette passen sie auch...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> könnt euch ja jetzt erzählen...



BITTE BITTE


----------



## chickenway-user (21. April 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> BITTE BITTE



Na gut, erzähl ich euch halt was ich damit vorhab:
Also E-Type-Umwerfer passt nicht, Umwerferturm selberbauen krieg ich grad auch nicht hin - insbesondere da ich ja nen Zuganschlag integrieren müsste. Dann fahr ich halt mit einem Kettenblatt an den Gardasee...

Danach schau ich dann dass ich nen Umwerferturm herkrieg (also falls noch irgendwer einen übrig hat, ruhig mal Bescheid sagen, wenn noch nen Umwerfer dran hängt, auch nciht so tragisch. Muss nicht schwarz sein...) - Oder auch nicht. Gestern furh sich das Ding jedenfalls ganz passabel bergauf. 

Ja, und dann werde ich glaub ich einen kürzeren Dämpfer und eine kürzere Gabel einbauen um das Ding tiefer zu legen. So 10 bis 12 cm Tieferlegung hab ich angepeilt (man soll ja auch was sehen davon). 24" Laufräder mit Niederquerschnittsslicks werden ein übriges für ein ausserordentlich spritziges Fahrverhalten tun. Dann noch einen Rennlenker und das Ding wird richtig geil abgehen. Vielleicht mach ich dann noch ein paar LED-Lampen und ein dickes Soundsystem hin, muss mir mal überlegen ob ich mehr so auf den leichten Racing-Style steh oder doch lieber ein wenig pimper.


----------



## Carnologe (21. April 2011)

Ich habe noch einen Shimano FD-M771 hier rumliegen...


----------



## de´ AK77 (21. April 2011)

eigentlich 2-3 Wochen zu früh...aber ich freu mich um so mehr mein Nicol EI am kommenden Wochenende zu suchen!!

*Porno-AFR ´11*


----------



## abbath (21. April 2011)

DAS ist wirklich porno


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> *Porno-AFR ´11*



ja !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2011)

Echt abgefahren! Ich hoffe es wird mit schwarzen Teilen aufgebaut, damit der Fokus auf dem Rahmen bleibt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. April 2011)

Brontalst


----------



## c_w (21. April 2011)

Gabel dazu bitte auch in Gold ;-)


----------



## trailterror (21. April 2011)

Holla die waldfee

1.5? Erkenns auf dem handy net gut...


----------



## Kontragonist (21. April 2011)

@chickenway-user: da kannst du noch so viele Lämpchen und Soundsysteme installieren, mehr Pimp als AKs AFR geht einfach nicht 

@AK: Sieht sogar noch geilorer aus, als ich es mir vorgestellt hab  Da kann das AC vom BikeBauer nicht im Ansatz mithalten  sorry nach Ratingen 

Mach hinne, ich will den ganzen Bock sehen!


----------



## Carnologe (21. April 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Da kann das AC vom BikeBauer nicht im Ansatz mithalten  sorry nach Ratingen



Bike wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (21. April 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> @AK: Sieht sogar noch geilorer aus, als ich es mir vorgestellt hab  Da kann das AC vom BikeBauer nicht im Ansatz mithalten  sorry nach Ratingen



...die allerbesten Pornos kommen eben aus dem Puff


----------



## de´ AK77 (21. April 2011)

@dreamdeep, ja der Schwerpunkt der Anbauteile wird in schwarz gehalten, Naben in Gold konnt ich mir allerdings nicht verkneifen

@trailterror, jepp is 1,5" und nen CC Angleset drinne

der Aufbau muss leider noch bis erste Mai-Woche warten da nen Haufen Teile erst wieder bis dahin lieferbar sind...

also sitz ich hier nun auf glühenden Kohlen und würde meine kleine süße Miss-Violett so gerne "pimpern"


----------



## WODAN (21. April 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> @dreamdeep, ja der Schwerpunkt der Anbauteile wird in schwarz gehalten, Naben in Gold konnt ich mir allerdings nicht verkneifen
> 
> @trailterror, jepp is 1,5" und nen CC Angleset drinne
> 
> ...



verrätst Du uns schon die Teileliste?

Wirklich krasse Farbe!


----------



## abbath (21. April 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> is 1,5" und nen CC Angleset drinne



Och nö. Das mag ja ganz nett sein um verhunzte Geometrien auszugleichen, aber aussehen tut es echt sch...


----------



## trailterror (21. April 2011)

....find ich nicht


----------



## dangerousD (21. April 2011)

@ de' AK77

Geiler Schei$$!  Wenn aus Platzgründen nichts dagegen spricht, solltest Du den Dämpfer noch drehen (Ausgleichsbehälter nach vorn). Tut auch der Performance gut, von wegen geringere bewegte Masse und so. Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel - besorg's ihm dreckig


----------



## de´ AK77 (21. April 2011)

@WODAN, ja Teileliste folgt asap.

@dangerousD, jo also kein Plan warum die Nicolaianer die Dämpfer immer "falsch" rum einbauen..
Dämpfer drehen steht logischerweise aufm Platz 1 meiner to do Liste wenn der Aufbau beginnt.

@abbath, ach des sieht doch keine Sau bei ner Doppelbrücke und lässt Freiraum für Spielerreien und Schweinereien


----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> @dreamdeep, ja der Schwerpunkt der Anbauteile wird in schwarz gehalten


Sehr schön 



abbath schrieb:


> Och nö. Das mag ja ganz nett sein um verhunzte Geometrien auszugleichen, aber aussehen tut es echt sch...


Geschmackssache. Ich kann mittlerweile die aufgesetzen Lagerschalen nicht mehr sehen und finde die "integrierten" Steuersätze deutlich schöner und moderner. Zumal man dadurch auch eine schöne flache Front bekommt.


----------



## Timmy35 (22. April 2011)

@AK:

Super, Du hast mein Ostern versaut. Genau in der Farbkombi wollte ich mein AC bestellen. Jetzt muss ich mir was anderes überlegen.

Sieht aber super aus.


----------



## Kuwahades (23. April 2011)

da hast du ja nochmal Glück gehabt, würde ich da sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (23. April 2011)

...mir isses ein bisschen ZU pornös .....mags lieber "gedeckter" ... und wenn , hätte ich lila und schwarz zusammen genommen , das gold is schon arg heftig dazu .. aber jeder nach seiner facon ..


----------



## dreamdeep (23. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> aber jeder nach seiner facon ..



Ui, die Dame ist lernfähig


----------



## Deleted 55153 (23. April 2011)

Neues AC mit Sixpack.


----------



## blutbuche (23. April 2011)

gefällt mir super gut -aber der vorbau is extrem lang - oder ????


----------



## Deleted 55153 (23. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> gefällt mir super gut -aber der vorbau is extrem lang - oder ????


naja, es ist halt ein AC, man kann ja bei Bedarf auch einen kürzeren nehmen. Das hängt vom Verhältniis Oberkörper / Beinläne ab.


----------



## frankweber (23. April 2011)

schieb doch mal den Sattel 1 bis 2 cm zurück, dreh den Lenker ein wenig nach hinten und mach ein neues Photo, wirkt bestimmt gelcih besser auf dem foto.( am besten noch etwas weniger Spacerzeugs ) - aber probier erst mal aus, was Du brauchst.


----------



## Kontragonist (23. April 2011)

Bronze und GrÃ¼n gehen wider Erwarten gut miteinander, gefÃ¤llt mir! Nur die Klemmschellen an den Griffen scheinen kleine AusbÃ¼xer zu sein  Sixpack hat allerdings Schwierigkeiten meine Sympathie zu erlangen â¦


----------



## Bacara (23. April 2011)

Super Rad, gefällt mir sehr gut, allerdings finde ich den grünen Lenker einen Tick too much, schwarze wäre besser (nur meine bescheidene Meinung, also am besten ignorienen )


----------



## Kontragonist (23. April 2011)

Hooray for bunte Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (23. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...mir isses ein bisschen ZU pornös .....mags lieber "gedeckter" ... und wenn , hätte ich lila und schwarz zusammen genommen , das gold is schon arg heftig dazu .. aber jeder nach seiner facon ..



mir is des Gold auch zu heftig, aber deshalb isses so geworden

@simonbikes, nette Kombo das bronze/grün

@Kontra, schon sehr bunt, Lenker tauschen wäre meiner Meinung nach geilererer


----------



## Kontragonist (23. April 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> () @Kontra, schon sehr bunt, Lenker tauschen wäre meiner Meinung nach geilererer



Hab ich doch grade erst gemacht: Mehr bunt ist mehr gut


----------



## de´ AK77 (23. April 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> ...Mehr bunt ist mehr gut



!


----------



## frankweber (23. April 2011)

geilerer kommt gut ..............schenkelklopp da lernt ma was....


----------



## Deleted 55153 (24. April 2011)

Mein Helius AM. Freue mich über alle sachliche kommentare und über konstruktive Kritik.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. April 2011)

Supergeiles Rad.

Echt Top!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 55153 (24. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Supergeiles Rad.
> 
> Echt Top!!!



Danke, Marco.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. April 2011)

Welche Farbe ist das?


----------



## abbath (24. April 2011)

Ich hätte ja schwarze Zughüllen genommen, jetzt sieht das mit den schwarzen Hydraulikleitungen und den weißen Hüllen etwas komisch aus.

Sonst sieht's nach vernünftiger Komponentenwahl aus - viel Spaß damit!


----------



## sluette (24. April 2011)

die weisse aussenhülle würde ich auch noch gegen eine schwarze tauschen und 2fach kurbel reicht eh meisst aus. ansonsten tiptop und schöne farbwahl.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (24. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Welche Farbe ist das?



Die Farbe heißt "Copper",  gibts leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (24. April 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja schwarze Zughüllen genommen, jetzt sieht das mit den schwarzen Hydraulikleitungen und den weißen Hüllen etwas komisch aus.
> 
> Sonst sieht's nach vernünftiger Komponentenwahl aus - viel Spaß damit!



ja, hast recht, ist aber Geschmacksache. Mir gefällt's. Vieleicht mache ich die Hydraulik auch noch Weiss. Gibt es von Goodridge.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. April 2011)

ich bemängel diese seltsame perspektive.


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2011)

simonbikes schrieb:


> ja, hast recht, ist aber Geschmacksache. Mir gefällt's. Vieleicht mache ich die Hydraulik auch noch Weiss. Gibt es von Goodridge.



Mach lieber die weißen auch noch schwarz.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. April 2011)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Die Farbe heißt "Copper",  gibts leider nicht mehr.



Hatte ich mir schon gedacht. 
Mein Nonius hat die gleiche Farbe !


----------



## blutbuche (25. April 2011)

sachlicher kommentar   : super schönes bike !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## havanna (25. April 2011)

:d


----------



## blutbuche (25. April 2011)

...die farbkombi find ich - naja - sagen wir mal :gewagt ..


----------



## [ApeX] (25. April 2011)

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand....


----------



## sluette (25. April 2011)

schöne kiste und alles drann was man braucht...


----------



## [ApeX] (25. April 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> schöne kiste und alles drann was man braucht...



ja absolut.... ist mein SorglosAllroundBike  
verliebt wie am ersten Tag


----------



## Deleted 55153 (26. April 2011)

[ApeX];8244642 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal der aktuelle Stand....
> 
> Perfektes Bike, schlicht und mit allem drann was das Herz begehrt.


----------



## abbath (26. April 2011)

So isses


----------



## Deleted 55153 (28. April 2011)

Das ION vom Henning eigenhändig poliert


----------



## c_w (28. April 2011)

Hm... mir persoenlich sagen die gruenen Laufraeder und der dominante weisse Bash nicht zu. Aber der Rest sieht schon sehr schick aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (28. April 2011)

Wäre mir auch dauer wohl auh zu "anstrengend"

Sieht trotzdem schon sehr sehr fein aus


----------



## Ge!st (28. April 2011)

Ich finde das Bike sehr Chic, auch die Felgen in grün, so als Kontrastpunkt, gefällt mir  Der weiße Bashguard sticht aber schon sehr Dominat hervor, da wäre wohl ein Schwarzer farblich gefälliger. Ein weißer Sattel könnte die Gabelfarbe weiterführen, damit das Weiß nicht so alleine steht!


----------



## c_w (28. April 2011)

Weisse Saettel find' ich auch nicht so prall, zu weisser Gabel passen imho am ehesten weisse Druckstreben.


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. April 2011)

Schwarze Gabel und schwarzer Bash, dann wäre es richtig gut!


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. April 2011)

Auch wenns nur am Rande hier reinpasst - nach Kollisionskontrolle usw. am Helius FR hier die ersten Bilder meines neuen Anhängers :

Mule Kupplung als Sattelklemme für die Reverb  :






Ansicht des Gespanns -der Hänger hat auch 160mm Federweg :






lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ge!st (28. April 2011)

Machst du dein Bike für eine größere Tour bereit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (28. April 2011)

@wolfi_1, schicke Farbe


----------



## Tillninjo (29. April 2011)

hier mal mein M-Pire ST bei der gestrigen Kartoffelbrei-Tour..


----------



## Deleted 55153 (29. April 2011)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> hier mal mein M-Pire ST bei der gestrigen Kartoffelbrei-Tour..



Coller Klassiker, auch die Shiver find ich richtig gut!!


----------



## frankweber (29. April 2011)

Mit der Anhängerkarre die Bierkiste auf den Berg fürs Gipfelfest und wer zuviel bier hatte sitzt hinterher hintendrin beim Downhill


----------



## stuk (29. April 2011)

das vom wolfi ist eben ein "VATTERTAG-ENDURO"


----------



## Ge!st (30. April 2011)

Eine Portion Porno für mein Nonius: RESET Pedal1 Titan


----------



## frankweber (30. April 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Eine Portion Porno für mein Nonius: RESET Pedal1 Titan


 

gute wahl hab ich auch  in diversen Farben


----------



## Ge!st (30. April 2011)

@frankweber

Die Pedale gefallen mir auch richtig gut und passen zum meinem Nonius 

Schade ist nur, dass das Blau der RESET Pedal und meiner Hope Pro 2 Naben schon deutlich auseinander liegen, ist zum Glück nur ein kleiner "Schönheitsfehler".

Jetzt fehlt mir noch eine neue Gabel. Toll wäre eine Mischung aus Pike 454 U-Turn und DT Swiss XMC 140, also leicht + Federwegseinstellung.


----------



## Rhombus (30. April 2011)

Revelation rlt ti dual position. FunktiOniert hervorragend!


----------



## Ge!st (30. April 2011)

Die Rock Shox Revelation RLT Ti Dual Position Air wäre schon in etwa was ich suche, nur leider passt der Federweg nicht, 140 mm max. mehr sollte es nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (2. Mai 2011)

Die müsste man eigentlich auch mit einem 10mm Spacer auf 140 bringen können. Ich hatte meine noch nicht auf, aber ich denke das geht.


----------



## e.x.y. (2. Mai 2011)

ich zeig mal was ich hab an meinem helius st


----------



## Rhombus (2. Mai 2011)

Wie schafft man sowas?

Gesteckte Felgen sind doof. Ich finde, die Verbindungsklötze machen eine gewaltige Unwucht.


----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2011)

zu viel druck im reifen


----------



## e.x.y. (3. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> zu viel druck im reifen



nie mehr als 2.6 bar gefahren. klarer materialfehler.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2011)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> 2.6 bar


brauch man so viel 

ich fahre max. 2.0 bar.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Mai 2011)

Sind das die Spank Subrosa?


----------



## e.x.y. (3. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> brauch man so viel
> 
> ich fahre max. 2.0 bar.



würde auch lieber weniger fahren, hatte aber bei 2.3/2.4 bar 2* hintereinander einen snake bite.



dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sind das die Spank Subrosa?



ja, sind die  :kotz:subrosa


----------



## Kontragonist (3. Mai 2011)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> würde auch lieber weniger fahren, hatte aber bei 2.3/2.4 bar 2* hintereinander einen snake bite.
> 
> ja, sind die  :kotz:subrosa



 gewesen 

Jetzt probier mal ZTR Flow tubeless mit Rubber Queen und erzähl mir ob  das bei 1,8 Bar gut hält  das plane ich nämlich für den nächsten LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> gewesen
> 
> Jetzt probier mal ZTR Flow tubeless mit Rubber Queen und erzähl mir ob das bei 1,8 Bar gut hält  das plane ich nämlich für den nächsten LRS


 

Ich fahr den Rubber Queen auf 2 bikes mit ztr Felgen :Arch mit 2.0 bar in der 2.2 er Breite und Flow in 2.4 mit 1.9 bar 
funzt astrein und ich fahr die normale Version  mit Milch tubeless ausser auf dem Afr da hab ich tubeless Version in 2.4 ohne milch auf deemax mit 1.8 und auch das ist super 

keinen platten oder irgendwelche vorkommnisse.
( fahr aber so gut wie nie einen Platten - ca 1 mal im Jahr bei 8000km )

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kontragonist (3. Mai 2011)

Top, danke


----------



## e.x.y. (3. Mai 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> gewesen
> 
> Jetzt probier mal ZTR Flow tubeless mit Rubber Queen und erzähl mir ob  das bei 1,8 Bar gut hält  das plane ich nämlich für den nächsten LRS



gibt jetzt supraDs mit hop pro II evo und sapim race/laser...


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2011)

...damit dürftest du wohl auf der sicheren seite sein


----------



## e.x.y. (3. Mai 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> ...damit dürftest du wohl auf der sicheren seite sein



das hoffe ich auch. in die spank dinger hab ich jedenfalls kein vertrauen mehr.


----------



## waldschrad (4. Mai 2011)

woher bekommst noch supras????markt ist recht tot....musst zwangsweise dt's fürs e2 organisieren....grrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. Mai 2011)

In ein Nicolai gehören eh keine Spanks.


----------



## blutbuche (4. Mai 2011)

...das war das wort zum donnerstag


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. Mai 2011)

wo er recht hat....


----------



## wildbiker (4. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> In ein Nicolai gehören eh keine Spanks.



Würdsch mir auch nicht ins Rad stecken...


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> In ein Nicolai gehören eh keine Spanks.



volle Zustimmung!


----------



## e.x.y. (4. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> volle Zustimmung!



bin ich jetzt auch dabei! nie wieder!


----------



## e.x.y. (4. Mai 2011)

waldschrad schrieb:


> woher bekommst noch supras????markt ist recht tot....musst zwangsweise dt's fürs e2 organisieren....grrrrrr!!!!!



felix wolf...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2011)

@e.x.y.
Zeig was Du hast! - Teil 2


----------



## schlammdiva (5. Mai 2011)

Das kleine schwarze für alle Fälle: Helius CC 4X mit ein paar Änderungen.
Schaltung, Bremse, Stütze, Sattelklemme, Schnellspanner.










... und Heartbeat-Aufkleberchen am Gusset


----------



## dangerousD (6. Mai 2011)

Selten... und schön. Vorbau für meinen Geschmack zu lang, aber insgesamt Faktor "beneidenswert"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (6. Mai 2011)

geiles bike.


----------



## some.body (6. Mai 2011)

Da's grad mal geputzt ist (fuer den "Auftritt" beim NICOLAI Deutschland Tour-Stop morgen in Freiburg ), moechte ich den aktuellen Stand meines 2009er Helius AM auch mal wieder zeigen:






























Teileliste:
-----------
Rahmen: Helius AM, Groesse L, schwarz eloxiert, chrom Decals
Rahmen Optionen: TRUAX/Maxle, Hammerschmidt ISCG und Crud-Catcher Nieten
Gabel: Fox 36 Talas R (Modell 2010)
Daempfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0 (Modell 2007)
Steuersatz: Acros AH-07 (22mm Einpresstiefe)
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0
Umwerfer: SRAM X.9 (Down-Swing, Bottom-Pull)
Schalthebel: SRAM X.9 mit Matchmaker
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Carbon 203/185
Naben: hinten DT Swiss 240s, vorne Magura FR (baugleich DT Swiss 440 FR)
Felgen: DT Swiss 5.1d
Reifen: Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 Black Chili Compound
Kurbel und Innenlager: Shimano XT FC-M 770 Hollowtech II (44/32/20)
20er Kettenblatt aus V4A Stahl von Peter Engler (http://myworld.ebay.de/mbdsuperbike)
Kettenfuehrung: Shaman Racing Enduro
Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4 50mm, 0 Grad
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller 680mm, Rise 35mm
Griffe: ODI Rogue Lock-On
Sattel: Selle Italia nt1
Sattelstuetze: Kind Shock i950-R
Sattelklemme: Hope
Pedale: Wellgo MG1 Magnesium
Spritzschutz: RRP Neoguard Limited Edition evil eyes

Gewicht: 15,3 kg


----------



## stuk (7. Mai 2011)

sehr schön und gut sauber geworden
viel spaß bei dem meeting


----------



## waldschrad (8. Mai 2011)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> felix wolf...



vielen dank!werds ma versuchen...
greetz chris


----------



## Pum4d4ce (8. Mai 2011)

Dämpfer umgedreht, andere Griffe ran. Kefü und Dom-kürzung folgen


----------



## softbiker (9. Mai 2011)

So jetzt ist das Ziel erreicht. Das Bike ist nach langem probieren genau so wie ich es haben möchte. Der neue MKII Prot. hat am Donnerstag dann alles komplettiert und ich habe die Conti-Bereifung wider gegen die Maxxis getauscht. Nach der ersten Tour gestern bin ich absolut begeister. Vorne RQ und hinten MKII ist ne top-allround-Mischung.

Dazu wider montiert den auf 75cm gekürzten Syntace-Vector und ein 60er Stylo-Race-Vorbau und endlich ne schwarze Kappe für den Head-Doc.

Jetz isses traumhaft.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Mai 2011)

es geht so unglaublich ab,- das gibts garnicht.


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Mai 2011)

ich wills mal glauben


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich wills mal glauben



oder is mein sohn einfach nur schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (9. Mai 2011)

Der stolze Papa


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Mai 2011)

wenn de Babba zu Saisson Ende immer nach zu langsam ist, dann darf die Weihnachtsgans für dieses jahr nicht zu üppig ausfallen


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Mai 2011)




----------



## Ti-Max (13. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


>



Dann haben wir (Kunstflieger und ich) uns gestern unwissentlich in Willingen getroffen

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## abbath (13. Mai 2011)

Das grüne Ion gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank
Ich fands gestern auch ziemlich gut, die kleinen blauen eloxierten Teile und das grün haben schön in der Sonne geleuchtet.
ich mach noch die Kettenblattschrauben blau und habe noch nen alten Taco in blau, den werde ich auch noch mal ausprobieren, aber dann ist Schluß, mehr wäre zuviel glaube ich

Ja das waren wir Intense Uzzi SLX und Ich 






Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Mai 2011)

typische wochentagsfahrer...  pffff .


----------



## psc1 (13. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


>




legga!! und die Willingenpatina


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Mai 2011)

Danke.
ich muss aber ehrlich gestehen, dass mir das Ion aufm FR in Willingen kein Spaß macht, aufm DH werde ich aber immer mutiger 

ich muß endlich mein DS fertig machen, denke mal das ist wie gemacht für die FR Strecke 

PM geht demnächst an Dich Artur.
und mit mehr Übung trau ich mich auch mal Sonntags nach Willingen


----------



## psc1 (13. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Danke.
> ich muss aber ehrlich gestehen, dass mir das Ion aufm FR in Willingen kein Spaß macht, aufm DH werde ich aber immer mutiger
> ...



Ja der FR ist mit nem wendigeren Bike deutlich spaßiger, da hast Du recht.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Danke.
> ich muss aber ehrlich gestehen, dass mir das Ion aufm FR in Willingen kein Spaß macht, aufm DH werde ich aber immer mutiger
> 
> ich muß endlich mein DS fertig machen, denke mal das ist wie gemacht für die FR Strecke
> ...



jouw... kleine Bikes (weinger federweg) machen auf der FR Strecke in Willingen mächtich spass,- ein UFO-DS ist wie gemacht dafür.. 

psc1 : Willingenpatina


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. Mai 2011)

Ich bleibe bei meinen 200/220mm FW, auch aufm FR.
Ich möchte euer Gesicht sehen wenn ihr auf 120mm umsteigt und dann über die Bremswellen hoppelt


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Mai 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meinen 200/220mm FW, auch aufm FR.
> Ich möchte euer Gesicht sehen wenn ihr auf 120mm umsteigt und dann über die Bremswellen hoppelt



Ich hatte gestern auch nur 135 mm vorne

Kann man doch rübermanualen oder sich locker machen, Ihr Federwegsfetischisten...


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Mai 2011)

Stoppelhopper ist Programm 

dann fahre ich halt nur noch den Mittelteil der FR Strecke


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Stoppelhopper ist Programm
> 
> dann fahre ich halt nur noch den Mittelteil der FR Strecke



und ich nur noch oben, und den ersten Teil vom mittleren Stück. Da gibt es wenigstens genug Flow


----------



## WODAN (13. Mai 2011)

Endlich im Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (13. Mai 2011)

Habe heute die Nicolai Lager-Tools bekommen  Ein Lob an Stephan Geiß von Nicolai, für die freundliche und schnelle Abklärung, was ich brauche und den schnellen Versand 

Da kann ich demnächst mein Nucleon TFR demontieren, den Rahmen auf Raw trimmen (da weiß ich noch nicht ob Sandstrahlen oder selbst per Hand alles Polieren), das Rohloff-Getriebe zur Wartung einschicken und dann alles wieder komplett neu aufbauen.


----------



## Stagediver (13. Mai 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Endlich im Aufbau




Klasse Bernd

Endlich hast du deine 2005er Shiver.
Das Radl wird spitze.

Grüsse.


----------



## WODAN (13. Mai 2011)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Klasse Bernd
> 
> Endlich hast du deine 2005er Shiver.
> Das Radl wird spitze.
> ...




Die Shiver steht nun schon einige Zeit in meiner Werkstatt, das MPire ist perfekt für "die Gabel"


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Mai 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> da weiß ich noch nicht ob Sandstrahlen


Lass das mit dem Sandstrahlen lieber sein. Die Struktur die dadurch entsteht, ist bei blanken Alu ruckzuck abgerieben und dann bekommst Du nie wieder eine einheitliche Oberfläche hin. Lass es chemisch entlacken und polier es anschliessend (matt oder glanz).


----------



## Ge!st (13. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Lass das mit dem Sandstrahlen lieber sein. Die Struktur die dadurch entsteht, ist bei blanken Alu ruckzuck abgerieben und dann bekommst Du nie wieder eine einheitliche Oberfläche hin. Lass es chemisch entlacken und polier es anschliessend (matt oder glanz).


Der Rahmen ist schwarz eloxiert und es geht mir dabei eher um die vielen Strukturen beim TFR, die rein mit der Hand auf Raw poliert, sicher sau viel Arbeit macht. Würde der Rahmen sandgestrahlt, wäre das polieren sicher nicht so zeitaufwendig!

Was ich mich frage ist, ob man den Rahmen danach mit Klarlack versiegeln lassen soll, da das Alu ja mit der Zeit eine Patina bekommt und dann wieder polieren kann, oder reicht da eine Autolackversiegelung, die man von Zeit zu Zeit erneuert?

Die Anbauteile, die Getreibeabdeckung, Dämpferaufnahme usw. bis auf die Kurbel, sollen in Schwarz bleiben. Was mir noch Sorgen macht, ist die Gabel, die passt in Weiß dann einfach nicht mehr...


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Mai 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Endlich im Aufbau



sehr cool ! da war ich auch schon immer scharf drauf


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Mai 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist schwarz eloxiert und es geht mir dabei eher um die vielen Strukturen beim TFR, die rein mit der Hand auf Raw poliert, sicher sau viel Arbeit macht. Würde der Rahmen sandgestrahlt, wäre das polieren sicher nicht so zeitaufwendig!


Habe noch nie versucht etwas eloxiertes blank zu polieren. Aber die Eloxierung sammt gestrahlter Struktur rauszupolieren, hört sich nach einem Lebenswerk oder zumindest nach einem langen und harten Winter an 
Zudem hätte ich Sorge um den Materialabtrag, besonders bei der zweiten Lösung, den Rahmen vor dem polieren erneut zu Strahlen. Informier Dich besser gut bevor Du das angehst, nicht dass Du dir den Rahmen ruinierst, wäre schade drum.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2011)

Hmmh...wenn es farbiges Eloxal wäre könnte man versuchen es abzukochen, aber bei schwarz geht das glaub ich net.

Falls du auf jedenfall soweit kommst und den Rahmen richtig polierst, dann brauchst du ihn garnicht lackieren.
Poliert bleibt auch so recht lange poliert

G.


----------



## sluette (13. Mai 2011)

abkochen geht nicht, du kannst es aber mit abflussreiniger (muss natronlauge enthalten) entfärben. geht auch bei schwarz. habe ich schon bei vielen teilen gemacht. danach polieren ist aber sehr aufwendig, vor allem bei den schweissnähten wirst du's verfluchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (13. Mai 2011)

Hmm... das hört sich ja nicht grade toll an und dämpft meinen Tatendrag merklich. Dass mit dem auf Raw trimmen, werde ich mir besser nochmal überlegen, denn ich möchte kein fleckiges Finisch oder gar einen richtigen Schaden anrichten. Den Rahmen werde ich aber zur Wartung auf jeden Fall zerlegen und dann komplett mit neuen Lagern und gewarteter Rohloff wieder aufbauen.

Danke für eure Anregungen und vor allem Warnungen.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2011)

Gib den Rahmen an Nicolai, die strahlen den.


----------



## dangerousD (14. Mai 2011)

Zwei Nicoletten einträchtig beieinander...





Und bevor gemeckert wird: habe extra für's Foto ein neues Teil montiert  RS Reverb macht am Hardtail echt Sinn, es gibt Körperteile, die mir das danken


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Mai 2011)

nicht nur die körperteile selber, auch die frauen!


----------



## dangerousD (14. Mai 2011)

Diesbezüglich sind die Messen gesungen... im August kommt der Nachwuchs, also eigentlich bin ich jetzt nutzlos


----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... im August kommt der Nachwuchs, also eigentlich bin ich jetzt nutzlos



Dann ist ja alles erledigt....dann kannst du ja weiterziehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Mai 2011)

Die haben schon:







Die wollen noch:








Grüße von den Gravity Pilots!


----------



## IRONworkX (16. Mai 2011)

UFO ST von Robbi





Rahmen steht zum Verkauf:

Kauf mich!


----------



## psc1 (16. Mai 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Die haben schon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse


----------



## Luke-VTT (16. Mai 2011)

Spitzen Teambilder 
Und das weiße AM


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. Mai 2011)

ich hab nen Eichbaum, Miss Violett und de´ Meischter.

Bild von der herzallerliebsten KAENA


----------



## Kuwahades (16. Mai 2011)

Geil
ich hab ja früher auch mal gesprüht, die Bilder bei Euch sind immer sehr cool !


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. Mai 2011)

Ja in Monnem ist die Sprühfraktion sehr stark vertreten und über vorhanden Skill brauchen wir uns bei solch einem Kunstwerk nicht zu unterhalten


----------



## Kuwahades (16. Mai 2011)

das macht man aber aich nicht nachts ?


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. Mai 2011)

ne das wurde nicht nachts gemacht, die Stadt Mannheim ist mittlerweile recht tolerant und stellt der Sprühfraktion brache Brückenpfeiler zur Verfügung


----------



## Kuwahades (16. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Mai 2011)

Fett!


----------



## pillehille (16. Mai 2011)

hier mal meins:

















Umwerfer/Sattel/Stütze/Klemme kommen noch neu...


----------



## aka (16. Mai 2011)

Zeitlos...


----------



## Ge!st (16. Mai 2011)

Jo, aber die fette Klingel ist nicht so der Bringer


----------



## Team Nicolai (17. Mai 2011)

psc1 schrieb:


> Klasse


----------



## barbarissima (17. Mai 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Die haben schon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mir läuft gerade das Wasser im Mund zusammen 

Was issn das für´n cooles Modell vorne in der Mitte


----------



## acid-driver (17. Mai 2011)

meinst du den puky-roller? ^^

oder doch das weiß-rote helius AM?


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Mai 2011)

Gibts eigentlich Lenker, die die farblich gleiche Beschichtung haben wie die Fox Gabeln (bis 2010)? Sähe eventuell ziemlich heiss aus.


----------



## barbarissima (17. Mai 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> meinst du den puky-roller? ^^
> 
> oder doch das weiß-rote helius AM?


 
Wie... Puky-Roller 
Ich dachte da steht so ein ganz geheimer Minifreeriderprototypoderso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (17. Mai 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Lenker, die die farblich gleiche Beschichtung haben wie die Fox Gabeln (bis 2010)? Sähe eventuell ziemlich heiss aus.



nicht dass ich wüsste


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Mai 2011)

Das dritte von links, erste Reihe, finde ich sehr lecker


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. Mai 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Lenker, die die farblich gleiche Beschichtung haben wie die Fox Gabeln (bis 2010)? Sähe eventuell ziemlich heiss aus.


beschichtung oder die gleiche farbe ?


----------



## Ge!st (18. Mai 2011)

Einige Bilder von meinem Nucleon TFR, mit einigen Updates von 2011. Ich Liebe das Bike einfach


----------



## sluette (18. Mai 2011)

sehr klasse das nucleon!


----------



## nicolai.fan (18. Mai 2011)

Ge!st


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2011)

Nein...sondern 

G.


----------



## Pum4d4ce (18. Mai 2011)




----------



## sluette (19. Mai 2011)

sehr schönes AFR, lediglich das 3fach kettenblatt und der umwerferturm erzeugen bei mir akuten nackenhaaralarm...


----------



## Kuwahades (19. Mai 2011)

finde ich jetzt garnet so schlimm, mit nem hochglanzpolierten Hinterbau, ware es sogar ein optisches Highlight


----------



## Ge!st (19. Mai 2011)

Das AFR ist eine toller Rahmen, aber mit Umwerferturm ist es IMHO echt schon mehr als Grenzwertig und wenn man mehr Schaltungsbandbreite braucht/will, dann ist eine Hammerschmidt quasi ein muss.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2011)

@Ge!st   

@Sepprheingauner   

@pillehille 

@de´ AK77


----------



## Kuwahades (19. Mai 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Lenker, die die farblich gleiche Beschichtung haben wie die Fox Gabeln (bis 2010)? Sähe eventuell ziemlich heiss aus.



mh, vielleicht geht diamatschwarz metallic von BMW aus der Dose ?


----------



## Pum4d4ce (19. Mai 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> sehr schönes AFR, lediglich das 3fach kettenblatt und der umwerferturm erzeugen bei mir akuten nackenhaaralarm...



Danke erstmal 
Habs wohl zu klein druntergeschrieben , mein fehler , wurde schon einiges geändert ... und ist 2fach


----------



## steep_deep (19. Mai 2011)

..mein Geschoss..


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Mai 2011)

Naja, abriebfest sollte das ganze schon sein, wenn ich wieder mal rumferkel 
Ist das schwarz oder dieses nitritbeschichtungsfarbene Dingens. Letzteres reizt mich ja.
Will den Lowriser vom Bigbike ans Enduro switchen und dafür einen Flatbar. Bin mir bei letzterem noch nicht wirklich schlüssig, was es sein soll und vor allem wie breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (20. Mai 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> ich hab nen Eichbaum, Miss Violett und de´ Meischter.
> 
> Bild von der herzallerliebsten KAENA



Porn-O-Licious


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Mai 2011)

yezzzz!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (21. Mai 2011)

Ein kurzes Update zu meinem FR 









Neuer Dämpfer und neue Sattelklemme.
Ich bin schon mal auf die erste "richtige" Probefahrt gespannt. Ein erster Test des Dämpfers war auf jeden Fall vielversprechend.

@softbiker: Ich hoffe, der Dämpfer ist richtig montiert


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Mai 2011)

hi jörg!

was wiegts denn?


----------



## steep_deep (21. Mai 2011)

..+18, XL-Rahmen und Schläuche..


----------



## san_andreas (21. Mai 2011)

Geiles Graffiti ! Das Bike ist der übliche Eloxal-Unfall !!


----------



## guru39 (22. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Geiles Graffiti ! Das Bike ist der übliche Eloxal-Unfall !!



Ich finde es schlimm das Du hier immer nur rumnölst.  Zeig mal was Du so zu bieten hast


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Mai 2011)

bääm.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (22. Mai 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hi jörg!
> 
> was wiegts denn?



 Ich hab' mich noch nicht getraut es an die weight-weenie-Hängewaage meines Schwagers zu hängen 

Aber es ist leicht genug für längere Touren, auch mit einigen Höhenmetern und ohne Schieben (zumindest bergauf).

Schönes Wochenende noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (22. Mai 2011)

ick komm echt nicht mehr klar. meins wiegt 18 kg.


----------



## Kunstflieger (22. Mai 2011)

Mein FR mit Coil Dämpfer und verstellbarer Stütze hat mittlerweile 15,5kg  
Ich mache die Tage mal aktuelle Bilde.


----------



## schlammdiva (22. Mai 2011)

mein neues Projekt -> Speedbike







 



 

Sorry nur Handybilder 

Wird erstmal soweit möglich mit Teilen vom vorhandenen Straßenrad aufgebaut und dann nach und nach optimiert.


----------



## stuk (22. Mai 2011)

das ist schön
sowas möchte ich auch noch haben.....
viel spaß damit


----------



## san_andreas (22. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlimm das Du hier immer nur rumnölst.  Zeig mal was Du so zu bieten hast



Eloxalmäßig habe ich nur zwei blaue Hope Naben zu bieten. Leider gabs für mein Rad weder diverse Elox-Optionen noch einen Pimpernel-Kit. 

Es ist ja wie immer Geschmacksache, aber die Nicolai-Räder sind mMn an sich schon gut genug, die brauchen  halt keine zusätzlichen Farbkleckse.
Und technisch sind die Puff-Bikes ja eh meistens gut.


----------



## [ApeX] (22. Mai 2011)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> mein neues Projekt -> Speedbike
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da bin ich auch gerade drann ;-) ....allerdings mit Scheibenbremsen und 11-Fach Nabe... (wie in einem anderem Thread schon beschrieben)

Hoffentlich kommt der Rahmen bald... gibt wohl massiv Lieferprobleme bei Alfine Zubehör was ich bei Nicolai mitbestellt habe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (22. Mai 2011)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> mein neues Projekt -> Speedbike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil. 

Stützte wirkt zu brutal.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2011)




----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Mai 2011)

Den Umwerfer von Deinem Lütten hast aber ziemlich lieblos eingestellt.


----------



## Kuwahades (23. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



Wenn der Vater mit dem Sohne einmal ausgeht 
und dann keiner gern nach Haus geht 
dann erleben sie unterwegs die dollsten Sachen 
mal zum Weinen - mal zum Lachen


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Den Umwerfer von Deinem Lütten hast aber ziemlich lieblos eingestellt.



TIP/TOP Eingestellt.  
tiefer geht der nicht... kommt bei zeiten ein "kleiner" STX drann.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Wenn der Vater mit dem Sohne einmal ausgeht
> und dann keiner gern nach Haus geht
> dann erleben sie unterwegs die dollsten Sachen
> mal zum Weinen - mal zum Lachen




ja das stimmt...Willingen war mal wieder TOP  
div. leute haben mich (uns) wieder angesproch...
"du bist doch der khujand"


----------



## Kuwahades (23. Mai 2011)

König Artur und sein Tronfolger 

was ist denn das für ein stx Umwerfer ? 
kolliediert der auch nich mit der Kettenstrebe beim einfedern, wenn er ganz tief sitzt ?

würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> König Artur und sein Tronfolger
> 
> was ist denn das für ein stx Umwerfer ?
> kolliediert der auch nich mit der Kettenstrebe beim einfedern, wenn er ganz tief sitzt ?
> ...



na ja "den alten" grüssen sie ja nur wg. den ganzen pulverarbeiten...   

aber der junge Khujand fällt schon auf mit seinem Rad/Outfit/Fahrkönnen. 

Karsten
 der  STX ist ein kleiner niedlicher 2 fach umwerfer von shimano. 
schaltet TOP !


----------



## Kuwahades (23. Mai 2011)

ja früh übt sich 

muss ich mir mal ankucken, ich suche auch noch einen kleinen Umwerfer, der bei 36 Zähnen kurz überm Kettenblatt sitzt und beim einfedern nicht mit der Strebe kollidiert

Gibts die STX Gruppe überhaupt noch ?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ja früh übt sich
> 
> muss ich mir mal ankucken, ich suche auch noch einen kleinen Umwerfer, der bei 36 Zähnen kurz überm Kettenblatt sitzt und beim einfedern nicht mit der Strebe kollidiert
> 
> Gibts die STX Gruppe überhaupt noch ?









sorry heist natürlich shimano SLX und kostet um die 30,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (23. Mai 2011)

Dann nimm direkt einen XT, der kost auch nicht viel mehr.

3-fach kannst Du ja auch auf 2-fach einstellen. Geht problemlos.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Dann nimm direkt einen XT, der kost auch nicht viel mehr.
> 
> 3-fach kannst Du ja auch auf 2-fach einstellen. Geht problemlos.
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



ja aber der slx is kleiner.


----------



## Kuwahades (23. Mai 2011)

ja genau darum gehts mir, schön klein


----------



## Timmy35 (23. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sorry heist natürlich shimano SLX und kostet um die 30,-



 Das ist aber ein Top-Swing, brauch man für ein Nicolai nicht einen Down-Swing? Bei dem auf dem Bild kollidiert die Schelle doch mit dem Schwingenlager.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2011)

war nur ein beispiel bild... der auf dem foto funktioniert natürlich nicht an den -N- Fullys.


----------



## Carnologe (23. Mai 2011)

Falls jemand ein Nicolai sucht, ich verkauf meins seit heute


----------



## abbath (23. Mai 2011)

Das ist doch kein Grund sich zu freuen...


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Mai 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Grund sich zu freuen...



Kommt darauf an, was danach kommt. Wieder ein Nicolai?


----------



## Carnologe (24. Mai 2011)

Ðein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. Mai 2011)

Khujand Jun. Khujand Sen.


----------



## PoisonB (24. Mai 2011)




----------



## stuk (24. Mai 2011)

was fürs familienalbum 

ist deine kiste jetzt ohne aufkleber leichter? 
mit aufkleber fand ich es aber noch schöner.....


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Mai 2011)

Schönes Bild, so stell ich mir einen Familienausflug vor


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Mai 2011)

hey danke danke  
Maik
hab mal den rahmen mit ArmorAll KFZ Tiefenpfleger gesäubert. . . 
das zeuch ist antistatisch,- da hält nix mehr drauf... der staub+dreck+aufkl.  fliegen während der fahrt schon weg.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Sohnemann den bikepark rocken: Coole Aktion!!! Fett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. Mai 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Mit dem Sohnemann den bikepark rocken: Coole Aktion!!! Fett!



DANKE !  
für sein 10 Jahre macht er schon ne gute figur aufem Rad.


----------



## Splash (24. Mai 2011)

10 Jahre? Wann hat er denn angefangen? 
Mit meiner Tochter muss ich aber auch noch was üben für Willingen ...


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Mai 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> 10 Jahre? Wann hat er denn angefangen?
> ...



mit 5 Jahren.


----------



## Kuwahades (24. Mai 2011)

das ist cool, ich sammel auch schon teile für ein 20" fully 

aber ich muss noch 5 jahre warten bis ichs zusammenbauen darf


----------



## frankweber (24. Mai 2011)

das wird was, so früh hat glaub ich weder schumacher noch vettel angefangen 

........find es toll das der bub schon in willingen unterwegs ist, chapeau!


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Mai 2011)

Frank
bei allem spass am Rad,-
 muss ich es immer wieder  erwähnen... das er doch vom ganzen herzen fussballer ist.


----------



## Kuwahades (24. Mai 2011)

wir haben jetzt angefangen sonntag morgens den Film Freitag zu kucken.
mit 4 Monaten 
Ihr scheints aber echt zu gefallen!
mit ihren Händen hält sie sich dabei an meinen Zeigefingern fest und lenkt mit 
ein bischen wenigstens


----------



## Splash (24. Mai 2011)

Das nenne ich ja mal Nachwuchsförderung Jungs, Chapeau!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (24. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> wir haben jetzt angefangen sonntag morgens den Film Freitag zu kucken.
> mit 4 Monaten
> Ihr scheints aber echt zu gefallen!
> mit ihren Händen hält sie sich dabei an meinen Zeigefingern fest und lenkt mit
> ein bischen wenigstens



Hoffentlich hast aber nicht die letzten beiden Videos gezeigt, die letzten Freitag dabei waren. Sonst wird sie nie auf ein Bike steigen.


----------



## stuk (24. Mai 2011)

mal wieder ein Bild (Uphill am See), jetzt hats aber endlich breitere Reifen, was für ein Unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (24. Mai 2011)

Das sieht irgendwie sehr schlank aus.


----------



## trailterror (25. Mai 2011)

@stuk


Fährst du noch mal 160 oder 170 an der front?


----------



## stuk (25. Mai 2011)

danke danke
@trailterror: es ist eine lyrik u-turn (coil) mit angegebenen 160, steht aber 171 hoch und federt, nun mit der richtigen feder, bis 167...


----------



## trailterror (25. Mai 2011)

Ok


----------



## WODAN (25. Mai 2011)

Ich fand den Hintergrund einfach genial


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2011)

Der Vordergrund ist aber auch nicht so übel  

 Schöne Geranien


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2011)

...hihi , die geranien sind echt  der knaller ..


----------



## WODAN (25. Mai 2011)

Ich finde die "Eismann" Gefriertruhe links am besten und natürlich der Unimog 

Übrigens war die Platzierung nicht so toll, meine Ausrede: geprellte Rippen und eine Wodhe vorm Rennen mußte die Hand mit 4 Stichen genäht werden


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich finde die "Eismann" Gefriertruhe links am besten und natürlich der Unimog
> 
> Übrigens war die Platzierung nicht so toll, meine Ausrede: geprellte Rippen und eine Wodhe vorm Rennen mußte die Hand mit 4 Stichen genäht werden


 
Geprellt Rippen sind was richtig Unangenehmes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (26. Mai 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich finde die "Eismann" Gefriertruhe links am besten und natürlich der Unimog
> 
> Übrigens war die Platzierung nicht so toll, meine Ausrede: geprellte Rippen und eine Wodhe vorm Rennen mußte die Hand mit 4 Stichen genäht werden



Gute Besserung Bernd
doch kein Vivid Air ?


----------



## WODAN (26. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Bernd
> doch kein Vivid Air ?



Moin,
die Verletzungen hatte ich bereits vor Todtnau  , wollte aber auf jeden Fall mitfahren. Daher bin ich ohne jegliches Risiko die Strecke mehr oder weniger "abgerollt".

Vivid Air konnte mein Hauslieferant nach 5 Monaten immer noch nicht besorgen, jetzt kommt hoffentlich die nächsten Tage die Titanfeder.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2011)

RO 20Team in Kawagrün/Silberglitter. 
Aufbau folgt.


----------



## WODAN (30. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ###
> RO 20Team in Kawagrün/Silberglitter.
> Aufbau folgt.


----------



## psc1 (30. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> RO 20Team in Kawagrün/Silberglitter.
> Aufbau folgt.



1. Ich kann mir denken, wo der hingeht ;-)    

2. Schön gemacht Arthur


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Mai 2011)

cooles Gerät 

was freu ich mich auf mein UFO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (30. Mai 2011)

psc1 schrieb:


> 1. Ich kann mir denken, wo der hingeht ;-)
> 
> 2. Schön gemacht Arthur



ich WEISS wo der hingeht.... cooles teil!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2011)

^^ hmmm ,- echt ? is doch meiner  ^^


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Mai 2011)

ja zu mir 

weil der ja bei schwarz gold und chrom zu stark auffällt


----------



## Kuwahades (31. Mai 2011)

sind das U-Brake, oder V-Brake Sockel am RO ?


----------



## WODAN (31. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> sind das U-Brake, oder V-Brake Sockel am RO ?



Ein Race BMX hat immer V-Brake Sockel


----------



## Kuwahades (31. Mai 2011)

u-brake braucht auch kein Mensch!
gibts da Adapter für ?
von U auf V-Brake ?

meine ziehen net mehr, wenn ich aufm Vorderrad, oder Hinterrad dupsen will, rutschen die immer durch 
ich war noch nie ein Freund von den Dingern


----------



## Brainspiller (31. Mai 2011)

glaub nicht dass es die adapter gibt.
alte magura hs33 konnte man mit den adaptern 'verkehrt' herum anbauen.
ob das für neuere modelle auch noch gilt kann entzieht sich meiner kenntnis.


----------



## chickenway-user (31. Mai 2011)

Naja, so nen Adapter kann man ja auch mal schnell zusammenbasteln...


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Juni 2011)

ich probiere erstmal neue Hebel und ganz weiche Bremsbeläge

was freu ich mich auf die neue Farbe von meinem DS, was hab ich mich damals schon gefreut


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2011)

ich freu mich auch... das vom Frank ist aber eher drann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (1. Juni 2011)

Priorität hat die nächsten Wochen erstmal die Elektrik vom Haus, aber das ist ja das schöne das man was hat auf das man sich freuen kann


----------



## frankweber (1. Juni 2011)

Für den Artur und Philipp  schon mal vorab mit dem falschen Umlenker:

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/907005]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]





Der titangraue Umlenker ist im Zulauf zum Austauschen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## frankweber (1. Juni 2011)

achso: Grösse M, 1.5, verlängert für ccas, titanelox mit orange elox, URohr verstärkt, Zugführung Sattelstüzte, Iscg 3, 12mm dropout, extralove orange, dämpferbuchsen rs mz fox

wird aber erst mal mit 1.5 er Gabel aufgebaut und zum passenden Zeitpunkt auf ccas mit 2012 er Gabel geändert.
Dämpfer Vivid air 216, vorerst entweder Totem 2 step, coil oder Lyric solo air, die stehen alle parat, wird wohl die Lyric werden, weil die Front mit dem Ahead Steuersatz und der ccas verlängerung ja schon ordentlich hoch sein wird.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2011)

DANKE !  sieht super aus. hab jedoch nicht verstanden was ausgetascht werden soll ?


----------



## frankweber (1. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE !  sieht super aus. hab jedoch nicht verstanden was ausgetascht werden soll ?


 
ei artur - der umlenkhebel weil der titangrau sein sollte und mir die 2 orangetöne so auch nicht wirklich harmonisch erscheinen um so dicht beiinander zu bleiben.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2011)

alles klar Frank


----------



## Igetyou (2. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Für den Artur und Philipp  schon mal vorab mit dem falschen Umlenker:
> 
> URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/907005]
> 
> ...



WoW!!
Sieht absolut geil aus!!
Wird sicherlich ein Hammer Aufbau werden.
Lass krachen Frank!
Gruß Phil


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Juni 2011)

Das wird ein spitzen AM


----------



## frankweber (2. Juni 2011)

Dann kriegt ihr mal ein paar zwischenstadiumbilder, da die Sattelstütze reverb defekt war, der richtige vorbau nicht da ist etc. hab die ersten 25 km hinter mir und ich muss sagen der Vividair ist der absolute traum im Hinterbau vom am so ein geilen Hinterbau hat nur noch mein afr mit RC 4 und das ist ne andere Hausnummer vom Gewicht (oder liegt es an den neuen Lagern ??) wie auf wolken




[/


Mit reverb exact 14 kg so wie auf dem bild 13.65

1[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/907792"]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (2. Juni 2011)

Wenn das gewicht so stimmt, dann echt wow 

Hast du den rahmen auch gewogen? L rahmen?

Hau rein


----------



## checkb (2. Juni 2011)

Lustig, die gleiche Reifenkombi habe ich auch seit Gestern. 

Kann man die XTR Kurbel bei Canyon frei kaufen?

checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Juni 2011)

Traumhaft


----------



## frankweber (2. Juni 2011)

Rahmen = M , glaub es waren335o g


----------



## frankweber (2. Juni 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Lustig, die gleiche Reifenkombi habe ich auch seit Gestern.
> 
> Kann man die XTR Kurbel bei Canyon frei kaufen?
> 
> checkb


 

Den Bash hab ich einzeln gekauft und die kefÃ¼, wobei ich da nur die Rolle wollte, weil die geil leise ist.

Hab die canyon rolle auf einer shaman innenlagergeklemmten TrÃ¤gerplatte aufgeschraubt - perfekt, die canyon trÃ¤gerplatte hatte 3 LanglÃ¶cher, von denen nur 1 kompatibel war aber keine Innenlagerklemmung, da geht dann halt nix mit der iscg 3

War zusammen ca 98 â¬ glaub 69 der bash 29 die kefÃ¼ oder so 

Reifen: es sind baron bestellt und der r Q geht dann ans Hinterrad und Baron2.35 nach vone, wird dann ca. 250 g schwerer. Lieferzeit ewig & 3 tage  .
Der Mountainking 2 ist aber ein top Reifen, was ich bislang sagen kann.

Canyon war Ã¼brigens in 4 werktagen ausgeliefert obwohl der Artikel nicht auf Lager war. - die sind besser als ihr  ruf.

witzig ist dass ich  heute mehrmals auf meiner Jungfernfahrt auf das Rad angesprochen wurde, scheint wirklich aussergewÃ¶hlich geworden zu sein.


2 mal zehn ist erstmal ungewohnt, aber perfekt fÃ¼r ein am und mit dem 36 er hinten kommt man auch Ã¼berall hoch trotz 24 er vorne.


GruÃ Frank


----------



## frankweber (2. Juni 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Traumhaft


Danke werd es mir einrahmen, denn dein Lob zählt doppelt.schließlich hast Du ja geballte am Historie und immer besonders schöne und durchdachte Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Juni 2011)

Hammermäßiggut!!! Sehr gelungener Aufbau! Auch ein brutal geiler Laufradsatz


----------



## marco2 (3. Juni 2011)

Knaller!


----------



## de´ AK77 (3. Juni 2011)

absolut TOP


----------



## frankweber (3. Juni 2011)

dank dem freundlichen Händler hibike wurde mir die defekte Reverb gegen eine neue getauscht, sehr kulant, ist aber auch ein schwaches engeneering von rock shox, die Leitungsaufnahme so zerbrechlich zu machen, eine leichte überwurfmutter aus alu und ne olive drunter wie bei Bremsen wär doch kein großer Aufwand.

Somit kann die Neue dann bald ans rad!


Danke für Eure netten Beurteilungen.

Gruß Frank

soeben sind die richtigen umlenkhebel  von nicolai auch gekommen danke stefan! - fehlt nur noch der im März bestellte straitline vorbau in grau und der silberne 05 er spacer den ich heute bestellt habe und die polierten Schrauben fehlen auch noch


----------



## Ge!st (3. Juni 2011)

Das AM ist Hammer 

Der Laufradsatz ist echt Porno  So viel mir bekannt, aber nicht für Enduro und Freeriding geeignet bzw. zugelassen!


----------



## frankweber (3. Juni 2011)

enduro schon 

das magazin womb hat die 3 monate getestet im harten Einsatz mit großen sprüngen und allem  was heftig ist und sie sind noch immer tadellos, 
ich hab aber noch diverse ander Laufradsätze falls bikeparkeinsatz für das bike sein soll.


----------



## Ge!st (3. Juni 2011)

Mehrere Laufradsätze sind immer gut und bei bedarf dann einfach wechseln 

Habe ich schon erwähnt das der Laufradsatz PORNO ist 

/edit: Sind die Laufräder eigentlich nur UST kompatibel, also das man da mit dichtendem Felgenband rann muss usw. oder sind die richtig UST?


----------



## JAY-L (3. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


>



Klasse Bike! 


Gruß
Max


----------



## sluette (3. Juni 2011)

klasse kiste, bin gespannt wie's mit dem korrekten ULH ausschaut. 
ausserdem versuche ich mir gerade vorzustellen was wären wenn der sticker orange metalic wäre...


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2011)

..mal mein oranges - von heute ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (3. Juni 2011)

ich werde mich wohl nie an die hakenkreuz-xtr-kurbel gewöhnen können.

dennoch: geilo am. interessante farbkombi!


----------



## trailterror (3. Juni 2011)

@frank

Danke für die auskunft

Happy trails


----------



## Ge!st (3. Juni 2011)

@blutbuche, das Foto ist ein bisschen klein, da kann man dein Bike gar nicht angemessen begutachten...


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2011)

..ich weiss, aber es klappt nicht mit dem grösser machen - sorry ....


----------



## frankweber (4. Juni 2011)

ein neuer zwischenstand:





@ florian:
darfst es den spakkos im anderen Thread dann gern posten


----------



## stuk (4. Juni 2011)

schön
ist das eigentlich schwarz oder TIelox?
viel spaß damit
und lass dich von denen nicht nerven!


----------



## frankweber (4. Juni 2011)

Post 3305



frankweber schrieb:


> achso: Grösse M, 1.5, verlängert für ccas, titanelox mit orange elox, URohr verstärkt, Zugführung Sattelstüzte, Iscg 3, 12mm dropout, extralove orange, dämpferbuchsen rs mz fox
> 
> wird aber erst mal mit 1.5 er Gabel aufgebaut und zum passenden Zeitpunkt auf ccas mit 2012 er Gabel geändert.
> Dämpfer Vivid air 216, vorerst entweder Totem 2 step, coil oder Lyric solo air, die stehen alle parat, wird wohl die Lyric werden, weil die Front mit dem Ahead Steuersatz und der ccas verlängerung ja schon ordentlich hoch sein wird.


----------



## stuk (4. Juni 2011)

sorry (war genauso schlau wie die spakken) und danke für die info


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Juni 2011)

Schickes Bike vom Frank: Umlenkhebel in schwarz getauscht? Lag es an dem farblichen Unterschied zwischen Hebel und Druckstrebe? Umlenkhebel und Druckstrebe in gleicher, vom Hauptrahmen und sonstigem Hinterbau abweichender, Farbe gefällt mir aktuell sehr gut.
Ansonsten fände ich schwarz glänzende Decals schön, schön understatement.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (4. Juni 2011)

richtig schön dein AM


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. Juni 2011)

sieht verdammt geil aus dein -N- viel spaß mit


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juni 2011)

schön geworden - nur die kurbel ist gewöhnungsbedürftig , find´ich


----------



## frankweber (4. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> schön geworden - nur die kurbel ist gewöhnungsbedürftig , find´ich


 
ja ja die Hakenkreuzdiskussion 

Aber ehrlich gesagt in punkto Schaltperformance ist shimano xtr  immer noch das Maß der Dinge, ich hab diverse bikes mit sram die kommen in der Hinsicht nicht an die aktuelle xtr ran.

Die Kurbel ist leicht, steif und von der Oberfläche edel aber sie asoziiert immer mal wieder ein Hakenkreuz beim Betrachten.

Das ist halt so deshalb distanziere ich mich trotzdem vom damit verbundenen Gedankengut.


----------



## Ge!st (4. Juni 2011)

Zum einen ist das kein Hakenkreuz, so wie es zur NS-Zeit benutzt wurde und zum anderen ist das Swastika-Symbol viel viel viel viel viel viel... älter, als Hitler der das Symbol der Swastika einfach als Symbol der Partei und später Staatssymbol der Nazis missbraucht hat.

Damit sollte man das endlich zu den Akten legen. Ob einem die Kurbel von der Optik gefällt oder nicht ist eine andere Sache, die ehe subjektiv ist.


----------



## sluette (4. Juni 2011)

tiptop die kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (4. Juni 2011)

und hier noch was neues aus der hardtail ecke:


----------



## Splash (4. Juni 2011)

Sehr genial das Argon Extra-


----------



## frankweber (4. Juni 2011)

sehr feines teilchen und sehr netter aufbauthread davon, top


----------



## Ti-Max (4. Juni 2011)

Das AM ist sehr geil, schöne Kombi


----------



## timtim (5. Juni 2011)

für beide Bikes ein  EXTRALOVE


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juni 2011)

die laufräder vom argon sind erste sahne !!!!!!!


----------



## Dittmosher (5. Juni 2011)

Sehr geil!!! Bitte noch ein Bild in "freier Wildbahnn"!!! 



sluette schrieb:


> und hier noch was neues aus der hardtail ecke:


----------



## Luke-VTT (6. Juni 2011)

Das AM


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


>




is das gut...  super aufbau Frank.


----------



## WODAN (6. Juni 2011)

Rahmen: RO20
    Gabel: Ciari Stahl
    Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano Octalink mit Saint Kettenblatt 42 Zähne
    Innenlager: Shimano Octalink
    Pedale: Shimano DX
Felgen: Free Agent
    Nabe vo.: Free Agent
    Nabe hi.: Free Agent
Reifen: Schwalbe/Intense
    Bremse hi.: Avid mit Shimano Deore XT V-Brake
    Steuersatz: Chris King
    Lenker: McNeil
    Vorbau: Profile
Griffe: Race Face
Sattel: SDG IFly
    Sattelstütze: SDG Ibeam
    Gewicht: 8,6 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (6. Juni 2011)

KK (krasse kiste) !


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Juni 2011)

Gewicht ist natürlich der Hammer, meins schlägt mit 17kg zu Buche, ist aber auch ein Vertrad 

sieht oberst cool aus !
Viel Spaß damit.
Wo willst Du damit fahren ?


----------



## nollak (6. Juni 2011)

Sehr schickes Teil!


----------



## Dittmosher (6. Juni 2011)




----------



## Kuwahades (7. Juni 2011)




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2011)




----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2011)

Kriegst du weiße Haare ?


----------



## frankweber (7. Juni 2011)

schöne t shirts


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> schöne t shirts



ohne -N- gehen wir nicht aus dem haus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. Juni 2011)

aus welchen gründen stellst du egtl. doch recht häufig sooo viele bilder von dir/sohn/rad/hund online?

macht es dir spass dein leben freiwillig so zu veröffentlichen

die fragen sind ernst gemeint, ohne unterstellung eines bösen untertons


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2011)

ich vermute das er es macht "weil er es kann"


----------



## Tante-Emma (8. Juni 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> aus welchen gründen stellst du egtl. doch recht häufig sooo viele bilder von dir/sohn/rad/hund online?
> 
> macht es dir spass dein leben freiwillig so zu veröffentlichen
> 
> die fragen sind ernst gemeint, ohne unterstellung eines bösen untertons




Kann ich auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, aber jeder so wie er es für richtig hält(ohne bösen Unterton).


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2011)

Ihr habt recht,-
 ich halte mich mal mehr zurück,- generell... mit allem.


----------



## Tante-Emma (8. Juni 2011)

Ich würde das einfach nur als Denkanstoß sehen. 

Generell ist die Datenflut im iNet u. der Umgang bzw. Mißbrauch von Daten, sehr kritisch zu betrachten. Besonders schützenswert sind natürlich Kinder(auch wenn manches auf den ersten Blick recht cool erscheint)! Ansonsten muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, wieviel er von sich selbst preisgibt u. seine Privatsphäre opfert.

Ansonsten sind deine Beiträge immer top.


----------



## trailterror (8. Juni 2011)

Seh ich persönlich auch so

Klar ists ne subjektive Prinzipienentscheidung wieviel man von sich preisgibt. Man sollte sich nur bewusst sein, dass in unserer digitalisierten gesellschaft eh schon sehr viele personen sehr viel über einen wissen (vom artzt über den möbelverkäufer bis hin zum supermarkt). Fast überall werden kundenkarten erstellt, man kann mittlerweile fast nirgendwo mehr anrufen ohne einen namen/telefonnummer/kundenkarte nennen zu müssen. Warum kann ich fast nirgends mehr anonym nach einer information fragen? Fast überall wird vieles gespeichert, es werden profile 
erstellt, kaufgewohnheiten erkundet usw usw

Viele sprechen von der anonymität des internets-ist es aber auch nicht....

...aus solchen und ähnlichen gründen hab ich nachgefragt warum du willkürlich dein privatleben online so zelebrierst (ist bewusst total überspitzt ausgedrückt)...

Bitte nimm dies nicht als persönlichen angriff auf... Vll ist es dir jetzt bewusst geworden, vll hast du im bewusstsein so gehandelt, was auch immer, ich will dich hier nicht vergraulen 

Im endeffekt handhabt es jeder so wie er es für richtig hält 

Eieiei was für ne offtopic schiene ich hier fahre, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (8. Juni 2011)

wohl wahr
dann noch ein wenig rumgezapt und man hat name und anschrift und weiß in welchem keller,welchen grundstück, was für ein rad zu holen ist....
kommt bei den Autofreaks und deren Foren leider recht häufig vor


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Juni 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Seh ich persönlich auch so
> 
> Klar ists ne subjektive Prinzipienentscheidung wieviel man von sich preisgibt. Man sollte sich nur bewusst sein, dass in unserer digitalisierten gesellschaft eh schon sehr viele personen sehr viel über einen wissen (vom artzt über den möbelverkäufer bis hin zum supermarkt). Fast überall werden kundenkarten erstellt, man kann mittlerweile fast nirgendwo mehr anrufen ohne einen namen/telefonnummer/kundenkarte nennen zu müssen. Warum kann ich fast nirgends mehr anonym nach einer information fragen? Fast überall wird vieles gespeichert, es werden profile
> erstellt, kaufgewohnheiten erkundet usw usw



Na schau, die *********** wissen ehh schon alles von mir, wiso also nicht auch die netten hier?


----------



## Geißlein (8. Juni 2011)

Hallöchen,
auch hier nochmals.... das hab ich heute Mittag beim Händler abgeholt.


----------



## ibislover (9. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ihr habt recht,-
> ich halte mich mal mehr zurück,- generell... mit allem.


sehr gut, jetzt wird auch noch artur "vertrieben"! 

irgendwann sind die paranoiden trolls auch bei facebook und spamen nicht mehr mit solch unsinnigen belehrungen am falschen platz.

schenk ihnen einfach 0,0 beachtung!!


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juni 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> aus welchen gründen stellst du egtl. doch recht häufig sooo viele bilder von dir/sohn/rad/hund online?
> 
> macht es dir spass dein leben freiwillig so zu veröffentlichen
> 
> die fragen sind ernst gemeint, ohne unterstellung eines bösen untertons



Wenn Du Dir Sorgen um Arturs Privatsphäre machst, dann schreib ihm eine Mail. Hier hat das auf jeden Fall nichts verloren! 
Ebenso wenn Du irgendwelche Probleme mit Artur hast. Ist nicht das erste mal, dass Du gegen ihn "schiesst" (.s Galerie). 




ibislover schrieb:


> sehr gut, jetzt wird auch noch artur "vertrieben"!


Bestimmt nicht, Artur bleibt mal schön hier, ohne ihn wäre das N Forum nur noch halb so schön


----------



## Fiveages (9. Juni 2011)

...der Name dieses Threads lässt ja nunmal auch viel Interpretationsspielraum bezüglich der Dinge die man hat


----------



## abbath (9. Juni 2011)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> auch hier nochmals.... das hab ich heute Mittag beim Händler abgeholt.



Das hat Potential


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Juni 2011)

^jupp, das kommt gut!!


Das Gestänkere hier find ich extrem deplaziert. So Stimmungstöter müssen nicht sein. 

@ Artur: Mach' mal weiter, wie du es für richtig hälst. Hat mir bis jetzt immer gut gefallen!


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ihr habt recht,-
> ich halte mich mal mehr zurück,- generell... mit allem.


Lass Dich net verunsichern !
ist doch schön, man fühlt sich als gehört man zur Familie


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Juni 2011)

So, mal wieder Fotos: 

Hier zeigt unser Birk mal was er hat, Fotoquelle sieht man ja, kopiere ich mal hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (9. Juni 2011)

top


----------



## blutbuche (9. Juni 2011)

tolles bild !


----------



## trailterror (9. Juni 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> sehr gut, jetzt wird auch noch artur "vertrieben"!
> 
> irgendwann sind die paranoiden trolls auch bei facebook und spamen nicht mehr mit solch unsinnigen belehrungen am falschen platz.
> 
> schenk ihnen einfach 0,0 beachtung!!



Lies mein post weiter oben (3367) nochmal (deshalb schenk ich mir eine ausführliche argumentation an dieser stelle), dann hättest du dir deinen fast schon sparen können 

Müssen jetzt gleich wieder beleidigungen und kraftausdrücke fallen, versteh ich net


dreamdeep

ich versteh deine aufregung nicht wirklich. ich hab ihm ne frage gestellt. mich hat lediglich das motiv, die motivation dahinter interessiert. wo ich dir recht gebe: es hätte per PN ablaufen können...

gegen ihn "schiesst" 

es hat mich halt ein bisschen genervt, wenn sehr häufig bilder von anderen usern auf eine relativ plumpe art und weise in halbsätzen runtergemacht werden....

ich wollte halt lediglich aufzeigen, dass ein in seinen augen schlechtes foto, je nach ansichtskriterium sich als gar nicht so schlecht herausstellen mag....


@Geißlein

sieht sehr geil aus

das bild von Sepprheingauner gefällt mir auch gut


----------



## stuk (9. Juni 2011)

bilder:




habe es endlich auch mal "aufs Dach des Potts" geschafft, danke an artur


----------



## Ge!st (9. Juni 2011)

stuk, dein AM ist immer wieder schön anzuschauen


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juni 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> es hat mich halt ein bisschen genervt


Hier hat sich auch keiner genervt beschwert, als Du wochenlang mit Fragen gelöchert hast, für das Nicolai welches Du dir irgenwann mal in 1-2 Jahren kaufen willst. Also einfach mal ein bischen mehr Respekt vor Leuten wie Artur, die das Forum am Leben halten.


----------



## wildbiker (9. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> stuk, dein AM ist immer wieder schön anzuschauen



Dem schließ ich mich an...

Stuk, was hast du fürn Innenlager drinn?

... ohne die ganzen Nicolai-Foren-Spezialisten isses langweilig... da würde ja die ganzen schönen Bikes/Bikebilder/guten Beiträge fehlen...


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Juni 2011)

Schluss mit dem Sandkastenzank!







Hier ein Bild, das es leicht macht zur Alten Form aufzulaufen  hau rein, Arthur:


----------



## der Digge (9. Juni 2011)

Bild könnte ziemlich cool sein, aber deine Kamera ist ******* 

.. Rad ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (9. Juni 2011)

danke danke
@wildbiker: ist von hope, hatte ich auch schon im "alten"


----------



## Timmy35 (9. Juni 2011)

Meins mal wieder:




Neu ist die Reverb, die alte war schrott. Ziemlich schwach für Rock-Shox, sowas zu verkaufen. Die neue funktioniert nun so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

Gut ist auch, das Syntace die Führung gleich in den Sattelschnellspanner eingebaut hat:


----------



## Harvester (9. Juni 2011)

besonders die schwarze 66 gefällt mir


----------



## rigger (9. Juni 2011)

ja sehr geil!!


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2011)

Hammer 

Ich dachte erst das da Schmiergelpapier die Leitung
schonen sollte  Dann habe ich aber gesehn das daß n schwarzer Flokatie is


----------



## Team Nicolai (10. Juni 2011)

schon wieder ein getriebebike !!






Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (10. Juni 2011)

..und  was für´n feines   !!!


----------



## trailterror (10. Juni 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Hier hat sich auch keiner genervt beschwert, als Du wochenlang mit Fragen gelöchert hast, für das Nicolai welches Du dir irgenwann mal in 1-2 Jahren kaufen willst. Also einfach mal ein bischen mehr Respekt vor Leuten wie Artur, die das Forum am Leben halten.



äpfel mit birnen..... fortsetzung per pn


----------



## psc1 (10. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> top



danke


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> schon wieder ein getriebebike !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist mal richtig gut !


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> schon wieder ein getriebebike !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Daten

Muß man eigentlich die seitlichen Trenner extra bestellen oder ist das jetzt so standart?

G.


----------



## Luke-VTT (10. Juni 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Lass Dich net verunsichern !
> ist doch schön, man fühlt sich als gehört man zur Familie



Word  Ich fänd das Forum hier auch wesentlich ärmer ohne Artur.
edit: Das Nucleon ist wunderschön.


----------



## Stagediver (10. Juni 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Word  Ich fänd das Forum hier auch wesentlich ärmer ohne Artur.




 PRO ARTUR 

Er ist wirklich ein feiner Kerl. Einer der hilft, wenns brennt.

Alles was er hier postet ist imho ohne jeglichen "Facebook-Charakter" und hat doch immer mit -N- und dem Bikesport zutun.
Was anderes wäre es z.B., wenn er schreiben würde, wann er beim Arzt sitzt oder wenn ihm ein Fur... quer steht. Bilder von forumsfremder Gestalt habe ich persönlich auch noch nicht von ihm gesehen. 

Dieses krankhafte Geltungsbedürfnis haben andere, aber nicht unser Artur.


Grüsse
Ingolf


----------



## Ge!st (11. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte es nicht tun sollen, ich hätten den Marzocchi Roco Air TST R nicht in meine Nucleon TFR einbauen sollen... denn dieser Air-Dämpfer ist einfach GENIAL   Ein solch feines Ansprechverhalten, überhaupt die ganz Performance, so gut habe ich das bei noch keinem anderen  Air-Dämpfer erlebt. Der Roco Air TST R liegt verdammt nahe an einem Coil-Dämpfer wie z.B. dem DHX 4.0 dran.

Über einen Wahlhebel vorne am Piggyback, kann in 5 Stufen die Dämpfungscharakteristik des Roco Air TST R verstellt werden, von Downhill über AM bis praktisch zum Lockout. Das System funktioniert gut, ist einfach einzustellen - selbst während des Fahrens - und im Verhalten unterscheiden die sich Stufen deutlich erkennbar/spürbar.

Interessant ist, das der Roco nur etwa halb so viel Druck in der Luftkammer wie der DHX 5.0 Air High-Volumen benötigt. Vom Aufbau scheinen beide Dämpfer recht ähnlich, beide haben einen Hauptkammerzylinder und eine Zweite aufgeschobene Extended-Luftkammer, um das Luftvolumen zu vergrößeren. Aber was auch immer Marzocchi beim Roco Air anders macht als Fox beim DHX Air, es ist eine entscheidende Verbessrung 

Der Roco Air TST R ist oder besser war für´s mein Helius AM Projekt gedacht, ist also ein 216 x 63 Version, während der Standard beim TFR 200 x 57 ist, aber wenn man die vordere Dämpferaufhängung um 1 Loch versetzt und den Dämpfer am Umlenkhebel ins unterste Loch (= keinster Federweg) einhängt, dann passt der 216er Roco perfekt, es kommt zu keiner Kollision oder so.

Für mich steht fest, ich werden den Roco Air TST R im TFR drinlassen und mir für meine AM einen Neuen kaufen. Ach ja, der Roco Air TST R bringt 472 g auf die Waage.

/edit:
Ich habe grade den Dämpfer ins zweite Loch von unten des Umlenkhebels eingehängt und selbst da passt der 216 x 63 Dämpfer noch, es sind ca. 7 mm von der u-förmigen Verstrebung des Hinterbaus bis zum Sitzrohr. Kollisionen oder sonstige Probleme konnte ich keine feststellen, also werde ich auch in dieser Position testen.

Im zweiten Loch von oben des Umlenkhebels (von den vier Positionen kann die oberste POsition ab Werk nicht genutzt werden) funktioniert der 216 x 63 Dämpfer definitiv nicht, es käme zur Kollision mit dem Sitzrohr.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Juni 2011)

Ich habe es Euch doch immer gesagt 

Spass beiseite, kann Dein Aha-Erlebnis bestens nachempfinden, mir ging es genau so 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Juni 2011)

Schön zu hören!

Was ist denn deine Motivation dir da noch ein AM daneben zu stellen? Kann das irgendwas anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (11. Juni 2011)

@Ti-Max

Ich bin vor einiger Zeit mal einige km mit einem Bike gefahren, in dem ein den Roco Air RC World Cup drin war und ich war schon da recht beeindruckt und das, obwohl der Dämpfer nicht auf mich abgestimmt war. Also ich habe mir vom Roco Air TST R schon einiges versprochen, aber das der Dämpfer so gut abgeht, hätte ich jetzt wirklich nicht gedacht.

Ich habe mir überlegt nun den RockShox Vivid Air R2C zu kaufen, im der tune mid tune Version, würde der Dämpfer vom Übersetzungsverhältnis sowohl im TFR wie im AM passen und der Dämpfer, der die beste Performance zeigt, der kommt dann ins AM.

@chickenway

Just for Fun 

Das TFR habe ich mir aufgebaut, weil mich die Getriebetechnologie fasziniert, das AM baue ich auf, weil ich hier eine Kombination aus Hammerschmidt und Kettenschaltung realisieren kann und weil mir der Rahmen einfach gefällt. Aber der wichtigste Punkt ist, weil ich einfach Lust dazu und Spaß am Aufbau eines Bikes habe.


----------



## trailterror (11. Juni 2011)

Super nachricht ist auch mein favorit, wegen der einfachheit der einstellungen


----------



## e.x.y. (12. Juni 2011)

vorher/nachher...alt/neu


----------



## frankweber (12. Juni 2011)

viel schöner jetzt und geht bestimmt gut ab


----------



## Mythilos (12. Juni 2011)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> vorher/nachher...alt/neu



Deutlich positive Weiterentwicklung durch den Aufbau.

Wie ist Dein Eindruck zu den Reifen? (RB vs MM)


----------



## e.x.y. (12. Juni 2011)

Danke, Danke



frankweber schrieb:


> viel schöner jetzt und geht bestimmt gut ab




rockt auf auf alle fälle!




Mythilos schrieb:


> Deutlich positive Weiterentwicklung durch den Aufbau.
> 
> Wie ist Dein Eindruck zu den Reifen? (RB vs MM)




Also was die Performance angeht kann ich keinen großen Unterschied feststellen. 
Bei der Haltbarkeit allerdings schon. Die Queens sind viel langlebiger wie die Schwalbe. 
Schwalbe kommt mir nicht mehr ans Bike.


----------



## Geißlein (13. Juni 2011)

Bis auf KeFü und Bremssattelhalter ist es nun komplett. Die Kurbel (Saint) wird montiert wenn die KeFü da ist.









Die Leitungen sind mittlerweile anders verlegt worden


----------



## blutbuche (13. Juni 2011)

...kein update - is prima so , wie´ ist ..


----------



## goolem (14. Juni 2011)

Hier wieder mal ein Bild meines FRs. Trotz seiner Tendenz immer schwerer zu werden, begleitet es mich treu auf meinen Wegen und macht Spass auch wenn's mal dreckig wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2011)

ganz großes Kino!

das is mal ein ehrliches Rad...

schön


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2011)

Die Tendenz steht dem Rad aber 

G.


----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2011)

nächste Ausbaustufe:





das ist neu
1x9 (38x11-32) mit MRP 1.x
Reverb


----------



## abbath (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte auch gerne so eine Reverb Stütze. Saublöder 30mm Sitzrohrinnendurchmesser.


----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2011)

Den hatte ich auch

Bis heute Nachmittag...

Der Geselle im Radladen meines Vertrauens hat mir das Sitzrohr auf 30.9 aufgerieben
Unter Supervision des Zweiradmechanikermeister-Kumpels

Der har geschwitzt ;-)

Der Rahmen is so ca 15 cm tief aufgerieben, mehr brauchte ich net - bisher.

PS: Nicolai wollte das net machen - weil das Rohr innen verbeulen kann.
Bei mir hat's wohl geklappt ;-)


----------



## abbath (14. Juni 2011)

Ich will die Nicolai Stütze mit Nicolai Durchmesser ohne Kompromisse bei der Nicolai Qualität oder Garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2011)

Dann geht's net.

Ich hab dafür ein CC-Hardtail, mit dem ich endlich auch mal rocken kann ;-)


----------



## abbath (14. Juni 2011)

Kalle soll halt selber eine Stütze an den Mann bringen.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2011)

@abbath: die gibts auch in 27,2 : http://gravitydropper.com/

Wird dann mit Shim für 30,0mm gefahren.
MMn eh eine der besten versenbaren Stützen.


----------



## Warpo (15. Juni 2011)

Nicolai Helius AC 2010, M, Schwarzolive.

From Mexico!


----------



## sluette (15. Juni 2011)

Warpo schrieb:


> Nicolai Helius AC 2010, M, Schwarzolive.
> 
> From Mexico!



nice ride ! how long did it take to order a nicolai in mexico?


----------



## Warpo (15. Juni 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> nice ride ! how long did it take to order a nicolai in mexico?



Danke!

I ordered by Sept-10, shipped Dec-10.

Delivery time depends on the factory, unless the dealer has something in stock.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (16. Juni 2011)

Robert's neues ION. Bitte um Kommentare


----------



## Stagediver (16. Juni 2011)

Schönes Radl 

...und farblich nicht zu überladen.

Gut gemacht.


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Daten
> 
> Muß man eigentlich die seitlichen Trenner extra bestellen oder ist das jetzt so standart?
> 
> G.



Hallo

das Gewicht beträgt 18,30 kg, und die Evo Zugverlegung ist extra zu bestellen!!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> das Gewicht beträgt 18,30 kg, und die Evo Zugverlegung ist extra zu bestellen!!
> 
> ...



Danke

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (16. Juni 2011)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Robert's neues ION. Bitte um Kommentare



Gefällt mir echt gut. Das Blau-Schwarz-Weiss ist gut durchgezogen. Da passen sogar die Felgen und die weissen Zughüllen.

Jammern auf hohen Niveau:
Züge vorne sind zu lang und Sattelstütze ist zu bunt.

Grüße Timmi

@Artur: Du bist in letzter Zeit so still geworden. Ich hoffe Du lässt Dich nicht wirklich vom posten abhalten. Ohne Dich fehlt etwas im Nicolai-Forum


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2011)

Schön, bis auf das Spankzeug.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juni 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Artur: Du bist in letzter Zeit so still geworden. Ich hoffe Du lässt Dich nicht wirklich vom posten abhalten. Ohne Dich fehlt etwas im Nicolai-Forum



ach Leute.


----------



## Ge!st (17. Juni 2011)

Da is er ja der Artur 

Lass dich von der "Kritik" nicht beeindrucken.

btw. zum großen Roco 216x63 habe ich mir jetzt auch den kleiner 200x57 gekauft, da mich der Dämpfer wirklich beeindruckt hat 

Der 216x63 ist für´s AM und der 200x57 ist schon ins TFR eingebaut.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juni 2011)

das roco design is ma sowas von hässlich ....


----------



## frankweber (17. Juni 2011)

schreib doch mal was nettes !

Da hat jemand gerade viel Geld für 2 Dämpfer hingelegt und Du machst es madig.
Wenn jemand so über Deine Nicolaioldtimersammlung herziehen würde wärest Du beleidigt. 

Im Übrigen kann man sicher die Folien abziehen.


----------



## Ge!st (17. Juni 2011)

Zum einen ist Design eine Geschmacksache, aber gut der Roco Air ist keine Schönheit, allerdings sieht der Dämpfer im Bike verbaut doch recht nett aus, wie ich finde, aber viel wichtiger ist, das der Roco Air von der Fedrungsperformance bei den Luftdämpfern ganz weit oben angesiedelt ist (z.B. ein Fox DHX 5.0 Air kann dem Roco Air TST R nicht das Wasser reichen, ich habe beide Dämpfer und kann direkt vergleichen).

Ich bin der Meinung, das die Funktion oder Performance Vorrang vor Optischen bzw. Design Aspekten hat.


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> schreib doch mal was nettes !
> 
> Da hat jemand gerade viel Geld für 2 Dämpfer hingelegt und Du machst es madig.
> Wenn jemand so über Deine Nicolaioldtimersammlung herziehen würde wärest Du beleidigt.
> ...



 zum Ersten


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, das die Funktion oder Performance Vorrang vor Optischen bzw. Design Aspekten hat.



 zum Zweiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (17. Juni 2011)

Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich ja steiten, mir gefällt die Optik und ich denke u.a. aufgrund dessen darüber nach, den Roco Air mal anzutesten ...


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Juni 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich ja steiten, mir gefällt die Optik und ich denke u.a. aufgrund dessen darüber nach, den Roco Air mal anzutesten ...



 zum Dritten 

Irgendwann werdet Ihr Euch bestimmt mal fragen, warum Ihr nicht schon früher auf den freundlichen Onkel Ti-Max gehört habt 

Nach dem Roco könnt Ihr dann mal schön anfangen, Eure überbreiten Lenker abzusägen, um neue Aha-Erlebnisse zu haben


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juni 2011)

..warum soll ich was nettes schreiben , wenn er mir nicht gefällt ???????????????
ein kumpel hat ihn im titus und is super zufrieden - der funktion ist demnach nix abzusprechen , aber deshalb muss er ja nicht gefallen ... 
 wenn einer sich über meine bikes beschwert  - geht mir das am allerwertesten vorbei - im gegensatz zu dir , wie man schon des öfteren bemerken konnte ....


----------



## sluette (18. Juni 2011)

ich bin ja erstmal für alles offen und eigentlich von meinem dhx5.0air völlligst überzeugt. wenn der roco hier soviel lob bekommt macht's vielleicht doch mal sinn die augen auf zu halten.
also, welcher ist zu empfehlen: air rc wc oder air tst r ?


----------



## Splash (18. Juni 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> also, welcher ist zu empfehlen: air rc wc oder air tst r ?



Das scheint sich durch die Grösse zu entscheiden: Den WC gibt es in 241er und 222er EBL, den TST in 216er und 200er Länge ...


----------



## frankweber (18. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..warum soll ich was nettes schreiben , wenn er mir nicht gefällt ???????????????
> ein kumpel hat ihn im titus und is super zufrieden - der funktion ist demnach nix abzusprechen , aber deshalb muss er ja nicht gefallen ...
> wenn einer sich über meine bikes beschwert  - geht mir das am allerwertesten vorbei - im gegensatz zu dir , wie man schon des öfteren bemerken konnte ....


 
DU & Deine Bikes das sind zwei Sachen die wirklich niemanden interessieren.
Dein ständiges Niedermachen wegen schlechten Geschmackes von guten oder sehr guten Dingen disqualifiziert Dich und wenn Du hundertmal Dein Meinungsrecht einforderst.
Das erinnert an einen Schweizer evil aus dem pornicous forum, der wäre ein passender Partner für Dich.

Also halt mal den ball etwas flacher und beleidige nicht alles was gegen Dein begrenztes Weltbild stößt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ole258 (18. Juni 2011)

.klickt mal auf folgenden Beitrag im Nikon Fotowettbewerb:

http://www.ichbin.nikonwelt.at/galerie/beitrag/36884

und votet was das Zeug hält. 

Denn das Nicolai hätte es verdient, weiter nach vorn zu kommen und den EHEC Gurken auf Platz 1 Konkurrenz zu machen


----------



## Ge!st (18. Juni 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> ich bin ja erstmal für alles offen und eigentlich von meinem dhx5.0air völlligst überzeugt. wenn der roco hier soviel lob bekommt macht's vielleicht doch mal sinn die augen auf zu halten.
> also, welcher ist zu empfehlen: air rc wc oder air tst r ?


Ich bin im TFR den DHX 4.0 Coil, den DHX 5.0 Air High Volumen und den Roco Air TST R gefahren. Der DHX 4.0 Coil ist als Dämpfer mit Feder die Referenz (Ansprechverhalten, Dynamik usw.). Der Roco Air kommt von der Leistung und Charakteristik dem DHX Coil am nächsten, liegt wirklich sehr nahe dran. Der Dämpfer hat mich so begeistert und beeindruckt, dass ich einen Zweiten gekauft habe.

Die Frage zur Einbaulänge hat Splash schon beantwortet.


----------



## frankweber (18. Juni 2011)

würd ich gerne tun aber auf facebook meld ich mich nicht an


----------



## Ole258 (18. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> würd ich gerne tun aber auf facebook meld ich mich nicht an



...musst Du auch nicht. Nur die VOTE Taste drücken und fertig. 

Darf übrigens jeder 1x täglich.

Ach ja: Namen eingeben ist natürlich auch nicht nötig!


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juni 2011)

@frank : DICH interessieren meine bikes und ich nicht(verallgemeinere das  aber  bitte nicht ) - das is mir aber egal - dein kram geht mir auch am bobbes vorbei - es sei denn , der 29er fällt mir besonders krass ins  auge ..  und ein : ..gefällt mir nicht , hat NICHTS !!!! mit beleidigungen oder persönlichen angriffen  zu tun- ich halte nichts von "everybodys darling gawäsch" , wie : oh , toll sieht ja ma super aus - nur um gute laune zu verbreiten und es sich mit niemandem zu verscherzen .- - so was weichgespültes braucht keiner - ein forum ist dazu da , seine ehrlich  meinung zu sagen -die jedem zusteht !!) (was ich schon mehrfach erwähnte ...)wenn du dir aber den schuh anzieh´n möchtest, es als persönliche beleidigungen aufzufassen  : bitte !- wirst schon gründe dafür haben - mangelndes selbstbewusstsein eventuell ??  schönes wochenende noch und gute fahrt !!


----------



## frankweber (18. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube auch anderen aus der Seele zu sprechen wenn ich bitte:

Such Dir ein anderes Forum zum zuspammen mit dem Unsinn, den Du loslässt.

und tschüss


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juni 2011)

nein danke - fühle mich sehr wohl hier !und tschüsssss


----------



## guru39 (18. Juni 2011)




----------



## sluette (18. Juni 2011)

ok, vielen dank. dann werde ich mal sehen wo ich günstig einen tst finde.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> aber auf facebook meld ich mich nicht an



Frank wir haben viele gemeinsamkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeI (19. Juni 2011)

Neues aus Abteilung: ARGON CC!!!!!


----------



## Ge!st (19. Juni 2011)

@cubeI
Ich mache sicher auch nicht die besten Bilder, aber ganz ehrlich, solch ein Bild hat so ein Bike nicht verdient.


----------



## cubeI (19. Juni 2011)

Auch nicht viel besser....


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Juni 2011)

was wiegt es denn jetzt?



Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich hätte es nicht tun sollen, ich hätten den Marzocchi Roco Air TST R nicht in meine Nucleon TFR einbauen sollen... denn dieser Air-Dämpfer ist einfach GENIAL   Ein solch feines Ansprechverhalten, überhaupt die ganz Performance, so gut habe ich das bei noch keinem anderen  Air-Dämpfer erlebt. Der Roco Air TST R liegt verdammt nahe an einem Coil-Dämpfer wie z.B. dem DHX 4.0 dran.
> 
> Über einen Wahlhebel vorne am Piggyback, kann in 5 Stufen die Dämpfungscharakteristik des Roco Air TST R verstellt werden, von Downhill über AM bis praktisch zum Lockout. Das System funktioniert gut, ist einfach einzustellen - selbst während des Fahrens - und im Verhalten unterscheiden die sich Stufen deutlich erkennbar/spürbar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ge!st (20. Juni 2011)

Moin kroiterfee

Was mein TFR wiegt, weiß ich nicht (ist vielleicht auch besser so!  ), ist aber auch mit Luftdämpfer schwerer als meine anderen Bikes... trotzdem ein GEILS Teil  

Ich habe übrigens den 216x63 Roco Air TST R gegen eine 200x57 getauscht. Ach ja eine Fernbedienung für die i950 habe ich auch noch montiert (muss mal aktuelle Bilder machen).


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juni 2011)

cubeI schrieb:


> Auch nicht viel besser....



Versuchen wir es mal so:






Hier werden Sie geholfen


----------



## kraftl (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo!

Das Foto ist jetzt a bisserl besser, ist aber in meinen Augen immer noch unter dem Niveau Deiner Feile! 

Ist ein XL-Argon < Bj.2011, oder? Hast Du eine Teile-Liste und vor allen Dingen, das Gewicht...?

Habe ein fast baugleiches Argon (XL, Fox F100, kpl. Syntace, kpl. XTR, Marta SL, Selle TT, DT 240er + XR4.2, Look Quartz) aufgebaut. 

Schnelles, stabiles, zeitloses Radl - Respekt!!! 

kraftl


----------



## abbath (20. Juni 2011)

Mit schwarzem Vorbau deutlich besser. Sehr cooles Rad.


----------



## sluette (20. Juni 2011)

kraftl schrieb:


> Ist ein XL-Argon < Bj.2011, oder? Hast Du eine Teile-Liste und vor allen Dingen, das Gewicht...?



ich würde mal sagen wenigsten 2007 wegen dem alten, mehrteiligen, oberen yoke. 
größe würde ich mal auf L tippen.
die hr bremsleitung sieht sehr sportlich verlegt aus während der hintere schaltzug hat noch ordentlich speck hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeI (21. Juni 2011)

Mit dem schwarzen Syntace Vorbau ist noch meine "alte" Version.
Wurde jetzt verändert mit Easton Vorbau (weiss) und Easton Lenker. Sowie 
ZTR Alpine Laufrädern mit 240s und Sapim D-Light Speichen.

Rahmenbaujahr ist in der Tat 2007 und die Größe M.


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Moin kroiterfee
> 
> Was mein TFR wiegt, weiß ich nicht (ist vielleicht auch besser so!  ), ist aber auch mit Luftdämpfer schwerer als meine anderen Bikes... trotzdem ein GEILS Teil
> 
> Ich habe übrigens den 216x63 Roco Air TST R gegen eine 200x57 getauscht. Ach ja eine Fernbedienung für die i950 habe ich auch noch montiert (muss mal aktuelle Bilder machen).



gewicht ist doch schön zentral mit tiefem schwerpunkt. ich finde das rad vom design her wesentlich übergeiler als alles andere... leider machts mein geldbeutel nicht mit. sonst hätte ich schon eins.

mein helius fr wiegt auch 16,2. was solls.


----------



## androw (21. Juni 2011)

16.6 kg


----------



## Luke-VTT (21. Juni 2011)

androw schrieb:


> [/IMG]
> 16.6 kg



16.6 kg Perfektion  Was für ein schönes Rad.


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Juni 2011)

und warum so wenig Federweg hinten???

Spacerturm noch weg, dann perfekt


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2011)

androw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (22. Juni 2011)

androw schrieb:


> 16.6 kg



Das ist richtig fett


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juni 2011)

Heißes Teil!!! Cleaner Aufbau, gefällt!


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2011)

@androw : ..zum verlieben , dein bike !!


----------



## sluette (23. Juni 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Das scheint sich durch die Grösse zu entscheiden: Den WC gibt es in 241er und 222er EBL, den TST in 216er und 200er Länge ...



scheint wohl nicht ganz korrekt zu sein:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250839606693&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

oder ist das teil schon älter? wie erkennt man das baujahr?


----------



## lakekeman (23. Juni 2011)

Das ist schon korrekt so, in diesem Modelljahr.
Das Bild in der Auktion zeigt zumindest ein 2008er Modell.


----------



## Splash (23. Juni 2011)

Oha, die Auktion widersprich allem, was ich bisher gelesen hatte, aber da tauchen auch nur die aktuellen Baujahre auf. Wenn das 2008 ist, würde mich interessieren, was da anders war und inwiefern dieser besser oder schlechter als aktuelle Modelle ist ...


----------



## schlammdiva (23. Juni 2011)

Nu isser fahrfertig, der kleine Straßenflitzer mit Sinatur vom Kalle 
















Ist erstmal ein Aufbau mit vorhandenen Teilen, wird nach und nach optimiert.


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Juni 2011)

geil!


----------



## Elfriede (23. Juni 2011)

Ist das ein S Rahmen?


----------



## nollak (23. Juni 2011)

Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (24. Juni 2011)

@ Elfriede: ja ist ein S


----------



## Mr.Bean (26. Juni 2011)

Ich will auch mal mein Ufo zeigen 
Gewicht irgendwas zwischen 17,5 und 17,8 kg


----------



## Timmy35 (26. Juni 2011)

Endlich standesgemäße Pedale am Helius:





Gebraucht gekauft. Neue Bleche (Edelstahl und Alu) sind auch noch dabei gewesen.


----------



## Ge!st (26. Juni 2011)

Reset Pedale sind schon geil und Porno pur, wobei mir das Pedal1 besser gefällt als das Pedal2, auch wenn das Zweier durch das Baukastenprinzip mehrere Umrüstmöglichkeiten bietet. Aber auf jeden Fall


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2011)

mal sehen... bin schwer,- ganz schwer begeistert von den  Continental X-King Protection Faltreifen 2.4


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Juni 2011)

viele kleine Stollen, die sollten auch bei nassen Wurzeln gut greifen


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> viele kleine Stollen, die sollten auch bei nassen Wurzeln gut greifen



Kuwa bei nässe fahre ich max. 1 oder 2x im Jahr 

auch von der Optik her sieht der  X-King Protection super aus.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2011)

sind doch aber recht schmal in 2.2 oder?


----------



## Ge!st (27. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig auf dem Bild erkenne, hat Artur einen 2.2er und einen 2,4er Reifen gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2011)

ne leute... vorne-+hinten sind 2.4 er drauf.


----------



## Fiveages (27. Juni 2011)

...dann stimmt das Foto aber net


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2011)

Fiveages schrieb:


> ...dann stimmt das Foto aber net



jepp !


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2011)

was wiegt denn ein reifen?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was wiegt denn ein reifen?



angegeben sind lt. Hersteller 630 Gr. lt. meiner Waage waren es dann doch 650 Gr.  
 na ja,-  genau so viel wie meine alten Maxxis Minions , wobei die X-King Protection 100x besser Rollen...


----------



## Splash (27. Juni 2011)

Vom Profil her sehen die aber nicht wirklich nach viel Grip offroad aus. gut rollen konnte ja auch der Racing Ralph schon, aber im Gelände habe ich mir dann durchaus schon mehr Grip gewünscht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Vom Profil her sehen die aber nicht wirklich nach viel Grip offroad aus. gut rollen konnte ja auch der Racing Ralph schon, aber im Gelände habe ich mir dann durchaus schon mehr Grip gewünscht ...



Für trockene Böden ideal


----------



## Ge!st (27. Juni 2011)

Da ich für meinen AM Aufbau noch nach Reifen ausschau gehalten habe und ich auch so gut wie nur bei trockenem Wetter fahre - zumdest im Geläde - habe ich jetzt auch mal die Conti X-King 2.4 in der UST-Version bestellt.

Wehe die taugen nix Artur...


----------



## WODAN (27. Juni 2011)

Nicolai BMXTB, Baujahr 1997 (von Kalle geschweißt!), raw.

Ist das Bike meiner Frau, deshalb die Teile


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2011)

geil das bmxtb!

artur:

ist der reifen n guter ersatz für die rubber queen? hat der black chili compound? wie siehts mit der pannensicherheit aus?

da waere ein reifen ja mal 200g leichter als ein exemplar der rubberqueen!!


----------



## de´ AK77 (27. Juni 2011)

dafür ist die RubberQueen aber sexyer...


----------



## Timmy35 (27. Juni 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nicolai BMXTB, Baujahr 1997 (von Kalle geschweißt!), raw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Da ich für meinen AM Aufbau noch nach Reifen ausschau gehalten habe und ich auch so gut wie nur bei trockenem Wetter fahre - zumdest im Geläde - habe ich jetzt auch mal die Conti X-King 2.4 in der UST-Version bestellt.
> 
> Wehe die taugen nix Artur...



hab den X-King Protection in 2.4 vorher schon bei meinem Sohn auf dem Nonius drauf,- und war von anfang an begeistert... selbst bei meinem Sohn hat der reifen div. fahrfehler im Bikepark (trockener boden) ausgebügelt.

die rubber queen bereifung mochte ich von anfang an nicht, klobig, fett und relatv schwer kommen/kamen sie mir vor,- die waren schnell wieder runter.  

ne kein reifen für mich...


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Juni 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ist der reifen n guter ersatz für die rubber queen? hat der black chili compound? wie siehts mit der pannensicherheit aus?


Als Ersatz für die RubberQueen würde ich den X-King nicht unbedingt nehmen. Immerhin liegen da zwei Klassen dazwischen:

X-King -> Marathon Race
RQ 2,4 -> Freeride/Dh


----------



## frankweber (27. Juni 2011)

wenn der 2.3 er baron nicht so ein schmalspuriges dünnes luftleeres Teil wäre vom gripp und dem Bremsgripp ist das der Hammer aber so ein flaches Teil ohne komfort macht n ur wenig Spaß - vllt im winter weil bei nässe auch gut


----------



## WODAN (28. Juni 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Geil, eine Bomber mit doppelter Brems-Aufnahme. Gab es dafür eigentlich auch mal eine Doppel-Scheibe?



Es gab um 96/97 von GG eine Doppelscheibenbremse, muß mal in den alten Bike Workshops schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (28. Juni 2011)

cooles BMXTB, hast Du die Rahmenaufkleber direkt von Nicolai ?


----------



## WODAN (28. Juni 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Geil, eine Bomber mit doppelter Brems-Aufnahme. Gab es dafür eigentlich auch mal eine Doppel-Scheibe?



Habe doch noch etwas gefunden, von Herrn Smolik (RIP):











> cooles BMXTB, hast Du die Rahmenaufkleber direkt von Nicolai ?



Rahmenaufklebr waren schon drauf


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juni 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> X-King -> Marathon Race



also für profi racer und maratonisten....  
somit werde ich als durchschnitts FreerideTourenfahrer den X-King Protection in 2.4 evtl. nie an seine grenzen kriegen.


----------



## lakekeman (28. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre den Reifen auch, am XC/Trailbike am HR. Ist nen super Reifen, keine Frage - rollt genial, hat ordentliches Volumen und moderaten Grip.

Aber am AM? Auchnoch am VR? Nee danke, ausser man räubert nur über Hardpack / Brechsandpisten.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> also für profi racer und maratonisten....
> somit werde ich als durchschnitts FreerideTourenfahrer den X-King Protection in 2.4 evtl. nie an seine grenzen kriegen.



Alles eine Frage der Strecke. Für trockene, erdige Trails und Brechsand Strecken bestimmt eine gute Wahl. Wollte den X-King ja auch aufs AC als HR-Reifen machen. Da ich das aber auch auf gröberen, felsigen Trails und auch bei schlechten Wetter einsetzen möchte, habe ich dann davon Abstand genommen. Ich habe jetzt vorne einen Minion F montiert und für hinten sollte morgen der Crossmark geliefert werden.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juni 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Für trockene, erdige Trails und Brechsand Strecken bestimmt eine gute Wahl.



das habe ich ganz zu anfang schon erwähnt.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juni 2011)

Weiss ich doch


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juni 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Habe doch noch etwas gefunden, von Herrn Smolik (RIP):



Hat er wahrscheinlich selber handgefeilt und poliert. 

Habe mir damals die Schnellspanner nach seinem Rezept erleichtert. 

Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Stagediver (29. Juni 2011)

Meine alter Rahmen war sehr baufällig und deshalb schon in Rente bzw. an der Wohnzimmerwand.
Jetzt darf er nochmal herhalten...
















Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (29. Juni 2011)

Der Lambda ST Rahmen ist schon eine Kuriosität, sehr eigenwillig, diese Maschinenbau Optik und doch auch irgendwie geil, eben, weil es so völlig anders ist.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Juni 2011)

der lenkwinkel sieht aber recht steil aus.


----------



## Stagediver (29. Juni 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> der lenkwinkel sieht aber recht steil aus.



Ist bei ca. 65 Grad. Man kann die Geo ja über den Umlenkhebel einstellen.
Zumal ich mit der Einbauhöhe der Gabel auch etwas über dem Referenzmaß bin 


Grüsse


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Juli 2011)

sehr geil. nur die maguras passen nicht dazu....


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Juli 2011)




----------



## waldschrad (2. Juli 2011)

*schmacht!*
sowohl bike als auch de landschaft!
kommt mir irgrndwie vertraut vor der hintergrund.... wo warst,wenn i fragen darf?
dank chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Juli 2011)

Ohne Worte 

Letzte Woche in PDS am Start zur DH vom Mount Chery, der Hügel im Hintergrund muss wohl nicht weiter beschrieben werden


----------



## waldschrad (2. Juli 2011)

i habs gewusst!!! i love PdS!!!!!!!!!!
s zieht mich imer wieder hin!!!
mussts grad verschieben!!s nucleon hat leichte verspätung(3-4 wopchen) und zu allem überfluss hat mir n kind im spiel den kleinen fiinger rechte hand gebrochen...4-6 wochen zwangspause.....dumm gelaufen!wäre next 2 weks gegangen-chatel als HQ....
jetzt halt ende august,september...2-3 wochen-mit freundin wüten gehen....


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Juli 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


>


Dieser Blick vom Mont Chery ist immer wieder der Hammer Schön dass ihr so gutes Wetter hattet. Besonders geil war früher, wo der Bikepark noch auf dieser Bergseite war, der Drop vom Haus mit dem Blick auf den Mont Blanc. Geniales Bike in einer traumhaften Ecke zum biken

und das Lamba ist auch super Ein Klassiker!


----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2011)

Wieso ist der Bikepark dort oben eigentlich dicht gemacht worden??


----------



## Kor74 (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Gibt es Nicolaifahrer aus meiner gegend?
Komme aus Villingen-Schwenningen.
Gruß


----------



## nationrider (2. Juli 2011)

das lambda mit dorado ist ja eine absolutet rarität 

btw: ich benötige für mein helius fr (2003) eine neue druckstrebe
in schwarz ano, weiss zufällig jemand was die kostete?


----------



## Stagediver (2. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sehr geil. nur die maguras passen nicht dazu....



Wo sind Maguras?


----------



## Stagediver (2. Juli 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


>



 fein, fein, fein,...


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2011)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Wo sind Maguras?



falscher fred.


----------



## Stagediver (2. Juli 2011)

Auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (3. Juli 2011)

Die Beiden Räder mal wieder Geputzt.


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Juli 2011)

"Pan"terrabraun


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juli 2011)

die farbe kommt "in echt" besser rüber


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Juli 2011)

ist doch ein echter Dobermann 





mir gefällts :


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juli 2011)

der Kuwahades  war ein schöner Hund...  
farblich habe ich deinen Rahmen ja gut angepasst


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Juli 2011)

Danke
ja den würde ich gerne clonen lassen !

aber jetzt bekommt er erstmal ein angemessenes Gedenkrad


----------



## Stagediver (4. Juli 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> "Pan"terrabraun



PANTERA war auch ne feine Kapelle


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Juli 2011)

findisch auch, deswegen heisst meine Tochter so mit 2.Namen.
bin sentimentaler Typ


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juli 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> sentimentaler Typ



nicht nur das ,- sondern auch Korrekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2011)

DEINE TOCHTER HEISST XXX-PANTERA???

das is nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Stagediver (4. Juli 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> DEINE TOCHTER HEISST XXX-PANTERA???
> 
> das is nicht dein Ernst, oder?



Was denn?!

Ist doch wohl, wie alles hier im Forum, eine Frage des Geschmacks. 
...und ich finds klasse.


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2011)

ich auch


----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2011)

stimmt.

und ich hab meinen, vor allem wenns um Kindernamen geht...


----------



## waldschrad (4. Juli 2011)

leben-und lebem lassen...


----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2011)

is doch jetzt auch gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldschrad (4. Juli 2011)

wie willsts aufbaun?parts/farbe???
sehr schone basisfarbe! könntest n richtig edel-schlichtes bike draus machen...
zB braun und ocker/sandfarben
    braun und schmutzig grau...
greetz chris


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2011)

braun und pink is total geil!


----------



## Kuwahades (5. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nicht nur das ,- sondern auch Korrekt !



dito 

ja sie heisst Luise Pantera, der daraus resultierende Spitzname ist Lupinchen, ist meiner Meinung nach alles vertretbar 
und hier gibts nochmal ein aktuelles Foto 




ja das Ufo soll ein Light-Freerider werden
es soll ein Saint Schaltung verbaut werden, sowie Saint Kurbel, aber die alte, die gefällt mir besser.
Saint Bremsen kommen zu Weihnachten, es werden erstmal Code, oder Juicy aus der Restekiste.
e13 Kettenführung, ex 823 Felgen 
Gabel Pike, oder ne 36er Vanilla, werde beide mal ausprobieren und ein Vanilla RC in 216er Länge 

habe schon mal über das Sixpack Zeug in Wood, oder das Straitline Zeug in Bronze nachgedacht, mal kucken was zu dem Gold von der Saint und dem Race Face Innenlager passt ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## waldschrad (5. Juli 2011)

guten morgen!
devinitiv vertretbarer namen!
wenn das gold unbedingt bleiben muss würd ich auf keinen fall bronze ziehen.
mein Supershuttle ist komplett bronze elox-wunderschönes bike mMn-aaaaaaaber die zwo goldigen tupfer vonne saint massakrieren meine netzaut!
harmoniert mMn nicht wirklich
wennd s braun/wood(jaaaa!) machst darfstes aber nie inne büsche schiessen-findests nimmer (schon bronze is nach paar metern fast verschmolzen...  )
greetz chris


----------



## Kuwahades (5. Juli 2011)

also dann doch Pink


----------



## waldschrad (5. Juli 2011)

heeeee! viel zu schade s dauernd wegzuschmeissen!!!! 
s ware schade würds in ner massenfarbkombination untergehen!
kein/e 08/15 rahmen/farbe braucht was eigenständiges....


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

..schönes braun , wird sicher   nett !!!!! hab auch mal zwischen braun und kupfer antik entscheiden müssen - hab dann letzteres genommen ...


----------



## Kuwahades (5. Juli 2011)

schöne hammerschlag Optik


----------



## waldschrad (5. Juli 2011)

wenn konsequent durchgezogen - äusserst nice!


----------



## OldSchool (5. Juli 2011)

Ist das Kinderspielzeug in kawagreen oder was anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraftl (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Hier meine Feile...







Rahmen: Nicolai Helius CC in XL (seasick green - matt)
Gabel: DT Swiss XMM140
Dämpfer: DT Swiss XM180
Laufradsatz: DT Swiss X1800
Bremse: Magura Louise BAT
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace Vector & F109
Sattelstütze: Race Face Deus (weil Syntace sich weigert 30,0er zu bauen)
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP
Pedale: Look Quartz
Rest: Shimano XT 10-fach
Winter-Planung: Rahmen "aircraft-grey" mit schwarzen Decals, Kurbel schwarz-elox, Steuersatz Acros

Gruß,
Kraftl


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alterknochen (5. Juli 2011)

geile farbe...ich würde das so lassen


----------



## nollak (5. Juli 2011)

Jap würd ich auch lassen. Mein Ufo ist seasick green - white hab schon oft überlegt es neu zu pulvern aber irgendwie hänge ich son bissl an der Farbe. War halt ne Gebrauchtkauf von daher nicht die Wunschfarbe aber hat halt was.


----------



## schlammdiva (5. Juli 2011)

wirklich schöne Farbe an schönem Bike.
Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, auf jeden Fall so lassen.


----------



## sluette (6. Juli 2011)

ich würd's ändern, nicht weil ich seasick matt oder dein CC nicht mag, sondern weil's bock macht an der kiste rum zu basteln. danach macht das bike doch wieder viel mehr spass !


----------



## kraftl (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Hier meine Dreikant-Feile...






Rahmen: Nicolai Argon CC in XL
Gabel: Fox F100RL
Laufradsatz: DT Swiss 240S + XR4.2
Bremse: Magura Marta SL
Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze: Syntace Duraflite 31.8-7075/F109/P6
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Pedale: Look Quartz
Rest: Shimano XTR 
Winter-Planung: normales (nicht inverses) XTR-Schaltwerk

Gruß,
Kraftl 
...das war's jetzt aber...


----------



## stuk (6. Juli 2011)

ich stehe auf aircraft matt , würde ich auch immer wieder so bestellen.
Das Helius-CC in seekrank ist aber auch verdammt schick, würde es so lassen: da schön, selten und da es irgendwie "leichter" (meine jetzt nicht das gewicht, ehr die Ausstrahlung) wirkt als in Militärfarbe.  
mfg
ps. das argon ist auch nett


----------



## aka (6. Juli 2011)

kraftl schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hier meine Feile...
> 
> ...



Hi,

schoene Farbe!
Hast du es mal gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraftl (6. Juli 2011)

Servus!
Vielen Dank für die Blumen - das Helius wiegt aktuell ca. 12,6kg...
Gruß,
Kraftl


----------



## Tante-Emma (6. Juli 2011)

Der Junior von KHUJAND hat meines Wissens ein Nonius in seasick green u. KHUJAND wollte den Rahmen auch erst umlackieren. Der Rahmen wurde dann aber doch so belassen. Wird seinen Grund haben. Also, so lassen.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2011)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> Der Junior von KHUJAND hat meines Wissens ein Nonius in seasick green u. KHUJAND wollte den Rahmen auch erst umlackieren. Der Rahmen wurde dann aber doch so belassen. Wird seinen Grund haben. Also, so lassen.



nicht ganz...  der hauptrahmen in seasick green  ist geblieben 

Vorher:






Nachher:


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Juli 2011)

uh ja

nachher ist besser


----------



## Tante-Emma (8. Juli 2011)

Oh ja, 

mehr als deutlich verbessert.


----------



## checkb (9. Juli 2011)

Meine Anna Maria Helius im Paradies.






checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. Juli 2011)

Schee im Quadrat!


----------



## WODAN (9. Juli 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Meine Anna Maria Helius im Paradies.
> 
> ###
> 
> checkb



 Geniales Bild!

#Neid#


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2011)

schönes am.

nervt der breite lenker nicht beim touren?









ich hätte das nonius so gelassen 

wahrscheinlich wäre ich auch der einzige.


----------



## c_w (10. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich hätte das nonius so gelassen
> 
> wahrscheinlich wäre ich auch der einzige.



Nö, ich fand das auch gut. Aber nix für nen Jung in dem Alter!

Und breite Lenker sind supi!


----------



## guru39 (10. Juli 2011)

Mainz 





17,3 Kg


----------



## Luke-VTT (10. Juli 2011)

Schickes Foto der Herr 
Schau mal in Dein Postfach


----------



## guru39 (10. Juli 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Schau mal in Dein Postfach




Ruf mich bitte morgen mal an


----------



## Luke-VTT (10. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ruf mich bitte morgen mal an



Versteh' i net...


----------



## guru39 (10. Juli 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Versteh' i net...



Was ist daran nicht zu verstehn..... Du schreibst mir das ich in mein Postfach schauen soll, welches ich auch gemacht habe. Und jetzt verstehst Du mich nicht


----------



## Luke-VTT (10. Juli 2011)

Ich frage mich, ob Du wohl antworten wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2011)

luke-vtt schrieb:


> ich frage mich, ob du wohl antworten wirst





guru39 schrieb:


> ruf mich bitte morgen mal an




:d


----------



## blutbuche (11. Juli 2011)

@guru : weltklasse bild !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Juli 2011)

.. das Schrägdach schreit nach nem transportablen Shore


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mainz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## checkb (12. Juli 2011)

Wat PS allet kann und wech.


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2011)

Da is nix geshopt alles echt.


----------



## Kuwahades (12. Juli 2011)

kann denn da noch was besseres am Ende des Regenbogens warten ?!


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juli 2011)

Leider ist das Bild etwas verzerrt, sonst super !


----------



## Rhombus (12. Juli 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Leider ist das Bild etwas verzerrt, sonst super !



Ja jetzt hör aber auf zu spinnen. Wie oft hat man die Gelegenheit, solch ein Bild zu schießen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. Juli 2011)

Was heißt spinnen ? Die Gebäude kippen nun mal nach hinten, alleine schon am Trafo rechts zu sehen. War gar nicht böse gemeint, nur schießt Gurus Holde sonst noch bessere Bilder.


----------



## guru39 (13. Juli 2011)

Ich mache ein gutes Bild nicht daran fest ob seine Symmetrie stimmt sondern es muss mir gefallen und das tut es.

So ein Regenbogen ist leider auch nur ein eher flüchtiges Objekt, und manchmal macht meine Holde eben auch nur Schnappschüsse


----------



## Kaena (13. Juli 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was heißt spinnen ? Die Gebäude kippen nun mal nach hinten, alleine schon am Trafo rechts zu sehen. War gar nicht böse gemeint, nur schießt Gurus Holde sonst noch bessere Bilder.




du hast absolut recht! Fotografisch ist das keine Glanzleistung, hätte man viel besser machen können. Um den kompletten Regenbogen auf die Speicherkarte zu bekommen, mußten die 10mm her, und die verzerren ganz schön. Hätte es mit mehr Zeit und einer besseren Bea bestimmt korrigieren können. Vielleicht versuche ich es in einer ruhigen Minute nochmal 
Aber das mit dem Schnappschuß stimmt schon.... Himmel gesehen, Fahrrad schnell wo hingestellt und 1min später hats geschüttet.


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Juli 2011)

ich finds schnieke!


----------



## blutbuche (14. Juli 2011)

.... bei so ´nem tollen bild sind solche kleinigkeiten doch wurscht .wie oft hat man schon die möglickeit , so´n motiv zu bekommen !!??  lg , k.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Juli 2011)

^^wow!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (16. Juli 2011)

Mal wieder etwas geschraubt.

216mm Dämpfer mit AM Umlenkwippe, ergibt nun einen Lenkwinkel von 65°


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juli 2011)

aahhh tfr... 


geht das beim fr auch? mit den am umlenkhebeln.


----------



## Splash (17. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> geht das beim fr auch? mit den am umlenkhebeln.



Kommt auf das FR Baujahr an ...


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juli 2011)

mj 2009.


----------



## Kuwahades (17. Juli 2011)

bräuchte fürs 2007ner auch nen flacheren Winkel


----------



## Splash (17. Juli 2011)

2009 könnte gehen, besser aber noch mal durch jemand bestätigen lassen, der auch so ein BJ hat. Für 2007 gibt es aktuell keine anderen ULH mehr, die da passen würde ...


----------



## LiquidTension (17. Juli 2011)

So, meins ist vom Pulvern zurück und auch so gut wie fertig 
Kette, Kettenführung & Schaltzug fehlen noch.






Bräuchte noch einen Tip. Und zwar passte aus irgendwelchen Gründen der Gabelschaft nicht richtig ins Steuerrohr, obwohl beides 1 1/8. Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann, macht es Sinn evtl den Gabelschaft mit feinem Schleifpapier etwas abzureiben?


----------



## der-gute (17. Juli 2011)

wo bitte berührt der Gabelschaft das Steuerrohr?

da sollte eigentlich noch der Steuersatz dazwischen kommen
und der is manchmal PressFit - dein Modell erkenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juli 2011)

LiquidTension schrieb:


> Bräuchte noch einen Tip. Und zwar passte aus irgendwelchen Gründen der Gabelschaft nicht richtig ins Steuerrohr, obwohl beides 1 1/8. Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann, macht es Sinn evtl den Gabelschaft mit feinem Schleifpapier etwas abzureiben?


Finger weg vom Gabelschaft abschleifen. 
Erklär erst mal was genau und wo nicht passt?


----------



## LiquidTension (17. Juli 2011)

Ok, hab mich undeutlich ausgedrückt.
Also ich hab den Steuersatz eingepresst, Acros AH07. Dann hab ich den Ring auf den Gabelschaft gedrückt und wollte die Gabel montieren. Der Gabelschaft berührt aber zu allen Seiten die Innenseite des Steuersatzes, also es reibt etwas. Woran könnte das denn liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juli 2011)

Übermaß vom Gabelschaft. Der Acros AH-07 reagiert da ziemlich empfindlich drauf, da das untere lager nicht viel spiel hat, sind nur wenige zehntel.

Vom Abschleifen des Gabelschaftes halte ich nicht viel. Bleibt nur den Steuersatz oder die Gabel zu wechseln. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mal bei der Totem und dem AH-07.


----------



## der-gute (17. Juli 2011)

wo berührt er den steuersatz? oben oder unten?
unten kann eigentlich nicht sein, da hier ja der Konus unten am Schaft den Kontakt mit dem Lager herstellt.
oben könnte vielleicht noch der obere Konus drin liegen?

an sich geht der Schaft mit viel Luft durch einen normalen Steuersatz.
Die Lager haben innen ein Maß größer als 1,125 Zoll

Artikulieren tun ja die beiden Koni oben und unten.

kann man aus der oberen Schale noch etwas raus nehmen?


----------



## der-gute (17. Juli 2011)

was auch alle so an Acros Steuersätzen finden...


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juli 2011)

Ich finde leider nicht mehr meine Meßergebnisse von damals. Wie gesagt, das untere Lager hat nur wenige zehntel Luft. Sobald der Konussitz am Gabelschaft etwas übermaß hat, schleift dann das untere Lager oberhalb vom Gabelkonus am Gabelschaft. Soweit ich mich erinnere, geht es da um 1-2 zehntel, mehr nicht. 

Der schuldige ist der Gabelhersteller, der sich in diesem Fall nicht an den genormten Durchmesser (30mm) vom Gabelschaft hält. Nichtsdestotrotz, könnte Acros das mit etwas mehr Luft konstruieren. Ich habe mittlerweile auch die Schnauze voll von den Acros Steuersätzen und werde keine mehr verbauen.


----------



## Pum4d4ce (17. Juli 2011)

War bei mir das gleiche.
Konus auf den Schaft geschlagen und versucht meine Totem einzubauen.
Hat auch ganz knapp nicht gepasst, also zwischen Konus und unterer Lagerschale vom Steuersatz war noch Luft. Hab gemeint ich werd blöd 

Hab dann sehr feines Schleifpapier genommen und eine Stunde lang geschliffen und alle 5 min. mal probiert obs passt.


----------



## LiquidTension (17. Juli 2011)

danke für die antworten. also es ist wie dreamdeep sagt, der Gabelschaft hat unten nicht 30mm, sondern 30,2 mm und lässt sich nur mit etwas Kraft vollständig im Steuerrohr versenken. Dann sitzt aber das untere Lager fest am Schaft.

@dreamdeep: hab den Acros gewählt wegen der einbaulänge. Ist ein helius dh von 2001 und die Einbauhöhe der Gabel ist für den Rahmen eigentlich etwas zu groß. Will die aber behalten und dann dachte ich, ich mach wenigstens beim Steuerrohr keine Experimente. Reset war mir zu teuer..
btw, dein Aufbauthread war sehr hilfreich!

Kann doch eigentlich nicht viel passieren, wenn ich wie Pum4d4ce die paar Zehntel (0,2mm) runterschleife, oder? Werde natürlich entsprechend vorsichtig sein..

Will endlich fahren


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juli 2011)

Hm. Ich persönlich würde das nicht machen. Schon alleine weil eine Gabel, wo am Gabelschaft rumgeschliffen wurde, auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt nichts mehr wert ist. Da ist der Aufpreis auf einem Reset Steuersatz das kleinere Übel.


----------



## marco2 (17. Juli 2011)

Bei mir saß das Lager auch sehr straff auf der Fox 36, es ging aber noch auf die Gabel, wenn ich es mittels der Aheadschraube angezogen hatte. Bei der neuen 36er passt es jetzt aber sehr gut. Glücklicherweise musst ich nicht schleifen!


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juli 2011)

Noch eine mögliche Lösung. Für den AH-07 gibt es einen Gabelkonus aus Stahl, der 5mm höher baut, das könnte/sollte das Problem auch lösen. Allerdings steigt dann die Einbauhöhe wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garrett (17. Juli 2011)

@ kroiterfee: AM-ULH gehen beim FR nicht. Habs bei meinem probiert, ist Bj. 08.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> was auch alle so an Acros Steuersätzen finden...



Mein Reden.


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Juli 2011)

Würde nur noch Reset verbauen. Hatte auch bei einem FSA das Problem !


----------



## der-gute (17. Juli 2011)

Ich teste sicher auch andere Steuersätze
Am Argon nen Reset
Am Fanes ne Kombi aus Hope und Nuke Proof
An den Litevilles die Superspins

Hauptsache, da is nix aus Plastik, was Druck ab bekommt
Nich wie bei Acros...


----------



## Ge!st (17. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte und habe schon einige Steuersätze von verschiedenen Herstellern in Bikes im Einsatz und hatte mit keinem ein echtes Problem, egal ob ein teuren von Chris King oder einem günstigen Teil von FSA. Auch über den Acros AH-07 kann ich nichts Negatives sagen, der Steuersatz verrichtet einwandfrei seinen Dienst. 

Wenn Hersteller A sich nicht an einen Standard hält und es deswegen zu Problemen mit einem Teil von Hersteller B kommt, liegt die Schuld bei Hersteller A und kann nicht Hersteller B angelastet werden.


----------



## trailterror (17. Juli 2011)

Bei letzteerem abschnitt geb ich dir recht

Ist doch egtl. lobenswert, dass acros so präzise und exakt konstruiert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juli 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ist doch egtl. lobenswert, dass acros so präzise und exakt konstruiert....



Wenn man nicht weiss um was es geht, scheint das vielleicht lobenswert zu sein.
In diesem Fall ist das aber schlicht quatsch. Es geht hier um einen Sicherheitsabstand zwischen Lager und Gabelschaft und der ist mit 2/10 einfach zu knapp konstruiert, zumal Acros von den problem bei der Totem schon lange weiss und das scheint nicht die einzige Gabel zu sein, die probleme verursacht. 

Wenn denn wenigstens die Lager halten würden, aber auch die sind alles andere als haltbar, leider. 







...


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juli 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mal wieder etwas geschraubt.
> 
> 216mm Dämpfer mit AM Umlenkwippe, ergibt nun einen Lenkwinkel von 65°



hammer teil.


----------



## stuk (18. Juli 2011)

Garrett schrieb:


> @ kroiterfee: AM-ULH gehen beim FR nicht. Habs bei meinem probiert, ist Bj. 08.



wieso nicht? beim Getriebe-Bike, im Bild hier drüber, hat es doch auch geklappt! Sind die Rahmen doch so unterschiedlich?


----------



## Elfriede (18. Juli 2011)

Wirkt irgendwie extrem "hochbeinig". Täuscht das?


----------



## WODAN (18. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hammer teil.



Danke, schön das es wenigstens Einem gefällt


----------



## WODAN (18. Juli 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Wirkt irgendwie extrem "hochbeinig". Täuscht das?



Hi,
das täuscht, da die Schwinge so weit oben sitzt


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Danke, schön das es wenigstens Einem gefällt



Nein, mir gefällts auch

G.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Juli 2011)

Und mir auch!


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Danke, schön das es wenigstens Einem gefällt




naja s´geht so


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juli 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Danke, schön das es wenigstens Einem gefällt



Chromat gefällt mir immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (18. Juli 2011)

mir gefällts auch


----------



## trailterror (18. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht weiss um was es geht, scheint das vielleicht lobenswert zu sein.
> In diesem Fall ist das aber schlicht quatsch. Es geht hier um einen Sicherheitsabstand zwischen Lager und Gabelschaft und der ist mit 2/10 einfach zu knapp konstruiert, zumal Acros von den problem bei der Totem schon lange weiss und das scheint nicht die einzige Gabel zu sein, die probleme verursacht.
> 
> Wenn denn wenigstens die Lager halten würden, aber auch die sind alles andere als haltbar, leider.
> ...



Möglich, dass ichs net zu 100% raff

...aber du schreibst doch selbst weiter oben, dass dem gabelhersteller die eigentliche schuld anzukreiden ist, da er sich net exakt an die vorgegebene norm 
hält...


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Juli 2011)

Klar trifft die eigentlich Schuld den Gabelhersteller. Aber im Gegenzug hat Acros auch kein Lob verdient, denn der Platz zwischen Lager und Gabelschaft ist mit weniger als 0,2mm einfach zu eng gewählt. Wie geschrieben ist das Problem bekannt, trotzdem wird nichts geändert.


----------



## trailterror (18. Juli 2011)

Ist es dann folglich net so, dass wenn der gabelhersteller exakt arbeiten würde, es demnach auch problemlos passen müsste?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juli 2011)

Mein Bike beim abhängen


----------



## p.2-max (18. Juli 2011)

in pila!!!!! will mein rad auch


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Juli 2011)

will auch mal wieder nach PILA!

..naja, jetzt erstmal 7 Tage pds


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juli 2011)

@steppi

Während ihr bei Cappu und Keksen abgehangen habt, waren wir oben am See. War auch schee 













So sah das Bike nach 6 Tagen Pila aus... wir mußten am Ende tatsächlich nur abstauben 

I like!


----------



## Mythilos (20. Juli 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @steppi


sehr schön!

Ich frag mich immer ob es auch Tourenauffbauten vom ION gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (20. Juli 2011)

why not? mit totem 2step und hammerschmidt...


----------



## Mythilos (20. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> why not? mit totem 2step und hammerschmidt...



mit Boxxer WorldCup auch als 20cm Tourer..


----------



## Ge!st (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn das mit dem Federweg so weiter geht, also immer höher immer weiter, dann haben CC-Bikes in einigen Jahren min. 200 mm Federweg, mit weniger wäre die Strecken ja gradezu unfahrbar...


----------



## Mythilos (20. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Wenn das mit dem Federweg so weiter geht, also immer höher immer weiter, dann haben CC-Bikes in einigen Jahren min. 200 mm Federweg, mit weniger wäre die Strecken ja gradezu unfahrbar...



ja, der Trend ist seit einigen Jahren da deutlich zu sehen, aber 20cm Tourer dann auch bitte mit Elektroantrieb ;-)... aber egal.. back to topic würd ich sagen.


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juli 2011)

Mythilos schrieb:


> sehr schön!
> 
> Ich frag mich immer ob es auch Tourenauffbauten vom ION gibt...



Mir egal. Ich schiebe den Hobel bergauf, zum Tourenfahren gibt es adaequatere Geräte im Stall


----------



## trailterror (20. Juli 2011)

FW wird etwas überbewertet wie ich finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (21. Juli 2011)

finde ich auch, die Geometrie und der Radstand müssen stimmen !


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> why not? mit totem 2step und hammerschmidt...





stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Rider: Ra-Bretzeln



schön mit ner 66 er


----------



## dangerousD (21. Juli 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> schön mit ner 66 er



Mein altes Ion  Die 66 macht es nicht wirklich zum Tourenbike, funzt aber mit dem Rahmen zusammen sehr gut.


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juli 2011)

..wie der fw, so auch die reifen - ohne 29er kommt  man sicher in 2 jahren auf keinen berg mehr  ...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2011)

der Aufkleber am Unterrohr... grausig.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der Aufkleber am Unterrohr... grausig.



...und die Schuhe sind auch nicht geputzt... 
Aber im Ernst: was macht den Aufkleber so grausig?  (bin da vielleicht abgestumpft)


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...und die Schuhe sind auch nicht geputzt...
> Aber im Ernst: was macht den Aufkleber so grausig?  (bin da vielleicht abgestumpft)



na ja,-  versteh mich nicht falsch... offensichtlich wird dieser als steinschlagschutz missbracht.   und bewusst so tief angesetzt.  

ich find´ s nicht schön.


----------



## trailterror (21. Juli 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> finde ich auch, die Geometrie und der Radstand müssen stimmen !



 und die fahrtechnik


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juli 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @steppi
> 
> Während ihr bei Cappu und Keksen abgehangen habt, waren wir oben am See. War auch schee
> 
> ...


 
Beim Cappu gabs mehr Sonne . Das wir nur abstauben mussten war aber echt der Hammer. Geile Woche


----------



## guru39 (21. Juli 2011)

Mythilos schrieb:


> sehr schön!
> 
> Ich frag mich immer ob es auch Tourenauffbauten vom ION gibt...



jep gibt es, Mainz 





es gibt zwar bessere Baiks um Berchauf zu fahren, hab aber nur noch das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (21. Juli 2011)

in der not reitet der teufel das ion bergauf.   Gewicht?


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2011)

mit Milch in den Schlappen..... 17,47Kg..... ich Experimentiere aber noch.....


----------



## szamarmadar (22. Juli 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> why not? mit totem 2step und hammerschmidt...


 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/398616/cat/42


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> mit Milch in den Schlappen..... 17,47Kg..... ich Experimentiere aber noch.....



das ist ja ein Traum, wie komme ich denn am günstigsten von 19,6 auf unter 18 ?

Rahmen       Nicolai Größe M, kawa grün   	4100 g		
Dämpfer inkl. Stahlfeder     	Fox DHX5	             1014 g		
Gabel     	Rock Shox Boxxer Team 2009	3129 g		
Steuersatz     	Reset 118	180 g		
Vorbau	Truvativ Hussefelt 45mm 	190 g		
Lenker	Truvativ Hussefelt gekürzt auf 690mm	290 g		
Griffe	Sunline Half Waffle 	116 g		
Sattelstütze	NC 17 	281 g		
Sattel	Selle Italia Flite	240 g		
Sattelklemme	No Name	60 g		
Laufradsatz 	Veltec DH LRS	2480 g		
Schläuche Schwalbe DH 	780 g		
Vorderer Reifen Maxxis Minion DH F 2.5 2ply	1450 g		
Hinterer Reifen Maxxis Minion DH R 2,5 2ply	1450 g		
Kurbel	Shimano Saint	1124 g				
Kettenblatt	Truvativ 38 Zähne	80 g		
Kettenführung	E13 LG	292 g		
Pedale	Truvativ Hussefelt 	365 g		
Schalthebel inkl. Innenzug	SRAM X.9 	120 g		
Schaltung	SRAM X.9	300 g		
Ritzel	Shimano XT 	260 g		
Kette	Shimano XT 	304 g		
Bremse vorne inkl. Scheibe	Avid Code 5 200mm Scheiben	500 g
Bremse hinten inkl. Scheibe	Avid Code 5 200mm Scheiben 	500 g

mag sein das die Einzelgewichte nicht ganz stimmen, aber ist bei uns auf der Arbeit, auf einer geeichten Waage mit 19,6 kg gewogen worden, Toleranz plus minus 100 g sagt der Schlossermeister.

Vorbau wird noch gegen einen DM Vorbau getauscht ( 128 g ) und Lenker kommt dann wahrscheinlich wieder der Vector ( 270 g ) rein.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Rhombus (22. Juli 2011)

Mit vielen cc Parts, wie z.B. LRS und Bremsen


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Juli 2011)

nein günstig 

aber ich habe noch neue Singletrack Felgen, die ich übern Winter mal umspeichen könnte ?
und diese Sapim Speichen ?

Welche Bremse ?
Marta? XT ? oder was fährt man jetzt ?


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juli 2011)

Die ersten 500g kosten ca 14,- â¬. DH SchlÃ¤uche mit 780g sind nicht nÃ¶tig. Die 2.5 Minions kann man vom Volumen locker mit Schwalbe X-Light (130g) fahren. Der Durchschlagsschutz kommt sowieso vom Reifen und nicht vom Schlauch.

Bei den Reifen hast Du schwere Exemplare erwischt, die liegen normalerweise eher bei 1200-1300g. WÃ¼rde ich mir bei Silberfische ausgewogene bestellen:
http://www.silberfische.net/

Weitermachen wÃ¼rde ich beim Laufradsatz, da sind locker 600-700g drin, die man dann auch deutlich merkt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Juli 2011)

Ne Marta an die Boxxer? Ist für mich die gleiche Kombi wie eine Gustav an der Reba 
Wenn Magura, dann eine Louise FR 05/06 (relativ günstig zu haben, nicht zu schwer und mit Wurfankerambitionen) oder eine MT6.


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Juli 2011)

die Louise habe ich sogar zuhause, bzw am BMXTB verbaut
200, 210 und 190 er Scheiben habe ich auch 
bräuchte ich nur Adapter

weiss zufällig jemand was Code 5 und Louise Fr genau wiegen und die Scheiben ?
für ein paar gramm Unterschied im Endeffekt macht es keinen Sinn umzuschrauben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juli 2011)

Bremse -> MT8 oder 6


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2011)

MT 8. ui ui ui....... Bremspower ohne Ende 

MT 6 hätte an dem Baik die Optik versaut.


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die ersten 500g kosten ca 14,- â¬. DH SchlÃ¤uche mit 780g sind nicht nÃ¶tig. Die 2.5 Minions kann man vom Volumen locker mit Schwalbe X-Light (130g) fahren. Der Durchschlagsschutz kommt sowieso vom Reifen und nicht vom Schlauch.
> 
> Bei den Reifen hast Du schwere Exemplare erwischt, die liegen normalerweise eher bei 1200-1300g. WÃ¼rde ich mir bei Silberfische ausgewogene bestellen:
> http://www.silberfische.net/
> ...



ja die SchlÃ¤uche sind aufjedenfall dran ! wollte das schon mal zwischendurch ( Bauen und Kind ) machen und habe mir gleich nen Platten montiert, muss ich in Ruhe nochmal machen 

aber neue Bremsen ? da ist mir das Geld zu Schade fÃ¼r


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> das ist ja ein Traum, wie komme ich denn am günstigsten von 19,6 auf unter 18 ?




U 18, günstig ist das nicht machbar.


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Juli 2011)

mh, ja die Bremsen müssen eh irgendwann mal runter, aber im Moment arbeite ich mich erstmal an die <19 ran 

Schläuche und Louise sind schon mal gute Tipps, wie weit sollte denn die Sattelstütze noch im Rahmen stecken ? da kann auch noch einiges ab !

ein gescheiter Sattel den mal auch mal ein paar hundert meter bergauffahren kann und der nix wiegt wäre auch noch drinnen denk ich mal


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Juli 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... wie weit sollte denn die Sattelstütze noch im Rahmen stecken ? da kann auch noch einiges ab !


 
Das Maß unterscheidet sich auch je nach Stützenhersteller, Material und Maße.
An einer abgesägten Stütze sparst aber nicht wirklich Gewicht. Aber Kleinvieh ...., angegebenes Mindesteinsteckmass abmessen > ausprobieren wie weit die Stütze raus muss > markieren und gemessenes Mindestmass dazurechnen (plus ein paar Reservezentimeter.

Eventl. ist eine leichtere Stütze die bessere Option?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (22. Juli 2011)

ja die habe ich auch noch eine Shannon die mir aber zu Schade zum absägen ist 
denke die muss wieder ins BMXTB.
ich werde aber mal alle auf die Küchenwaage legen


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. Juli 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> weiss zufällig jemand was Code 5 und Louise Fr genau wiegen und die Scheiben ?
> für ein paar gramm Unterschied im Endeffekt macht es keinen Sinn umzuschrauben ?



Lohnt nicht, meine 2006 FR wog V/H -210/180mm- 991g mit kompletten Ti-Schraubenkit an den Scheiben und Bremssattel/Adapter (Carbonhebel waren auch noch dran).

Ich würde auch eine MT4 oder MT6 empfehlen 
(Die MT6 kommt komplett auf ~800g 203/180mm)

 Kuka

edit:

Die Leitungslänge hab ich nicht mehr in der Regel schwankt das dann um +-10g

Magura '06 Louise FR Carbon BAT Ti VR--259g
Magura '06 Louise FR Carbon BAT Ti HR--264g
Magura Wave 210mm +6Ti--229g
Magura Wave 180mm +6Ti--163g
Magura Adapter 15 +2Ti--37g	                 	
Magura Adapter 16 +2Ti--39g


----------



## WODAN (22. Juli 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> das ist ja ein Traum, wie komme ich denn am günstigsten von 19,6 auf unter 18 ?
> 
> Rahmen       Nicolai Größe M, kawa grün   	4100 g
> Dämpfer inkl. Stahlfeder     	Fox DHX5	             1014 g
> ...



Gewicht wird überbewertet 
Mein ION hatte bei den IXS Rennen in WiBe und Todtnau 16,6kg (ohne einen Defekt!).
Für Whistler werde ich jetzt etwas schwere Teile verbauen, denke komme aber damit immer noch auf U18


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Juli 2011)

Danke Kuka für die Gewichte.
müsste die Hebel der Code irgendwann sowiso mal tauschen und dann kuck ich mal nach was zeitgemäßem.

ja mit Gewalt unter 18 will ich ja auf keinen Fall, aber ein bischen was tun muss de Babba halt 

Bremsen, Schläuche, Speichen und Felgen werde ich austauschen,nach und nach und den Sattel


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juli 2011)

Mit knappen Budget, wÃ¼rde ich die MT4 nehmen, wiegt laut Magura nur 10g mehr (pro StÃ¼ck) als die MT6 und ist schon fÃ¼r 139â¬ zu haben.
Ich komme bei der MT6 mit 203mm Scheiben vorne und hinten auf 770g, allerdings ohne Adapter vorne, da die Fox bereits eine PM8 Aufnahme hat.


----------



## der Digge (22. Juli 2011)

Bei Schläuchen schwöre ich auf Schwalbe AV 13 zu 190g für 3,50 , die ganze Extralight Kacke in 2Ply Reifen ist grober Unfug!


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Juli 2011)

ja genau die hatte ich mir das letzte mal auch geholt, da habe ich noch einen 
macht eine Ersparniss von 400 gramm, Lenker und Vorbau Sattel und ich bin schon unter 19 kg 
Veilleicht wenn ich die Felge vorne an meinem Cole LRS ausgetauscht habe mache ich die noch vorne rein.
hinten ist die Achse total krumm, das Hinterrad werde ich entsorgen und nur die Speichen aufheben, denke mal das in Stand zu setzen lohnt sich nicht?
gibt besseres und leichteres. die Felgen sind eh nur Subrosas


----------



## der Digge (22. Juli 2011)

An der Stelle empfiehlt sich eh "NOPE" minus "N" plus "H" in Kombination mit EX721. Bin vor 2 Jahren auch von NOPE auf HOPE umgestiegen und habe noch keinen einzigen Cent bereut, außer die für die NOPE ***** 

Sattelstütze: 250mm Thomson, findet man bei Ebay und kommt unter 200g 

Ansonsten werfe ich mal ne SLX Kurbel in den Raum, wenn du noch die alte Saint hast dürfte da auch gut was gehen.

Bremsen kommt für mich nicht anderes mehr als Shimano Saint in frage, zumindest bis mir das Finanzielle egal sein kann, wenn es leicht sein soll evtl. 2012er XT Hebel mit Saint Kolben vorne und XT hinten oder sowas.


----------



## nollak (22. Juli 2011)

Also SLX Kurbel kann ich auch nur empfehlen hab die letztens auch an mein Ufo gebaut um das von 19,54 mal runter zu bekommen.

Ansonsten halt so sachen wir Sattelstütze kürzen und so bringt halt auch biss was. Positiv fand ich auch den alten Schlauch den ich als Kettenstrebenschutz hatte gegen Selbstklebendes Klett getausch, also die Plüsche Seite. Wiegt im Prinzip nix funktioniert aber super.

Bremse bin ich auch momentan auf der Suche. Ex721 werd ich im Winter auch mal umspeichen. Oder Singletrack die hamse ja grad bei crc für 22 euro...


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2011)

mal wieder meine hure.

gewicht ohne gps-kram: 15,98kg - mit komplettem stahlfederfahrwerk, hope moto v2 203 v+h und schlauchbereifung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chridsche (24. Juli 2011)

Das ist nur zu 98% Deine Hure, Freundchen


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2011)

mein arsch könnte sich daran gewöhnen.


----------



## pillehille (25. Juli 2011)

die Gabelfrage hat sich auch geklärt,
hatte zwischen ner Lyrik und ner Revelation geschwankt.
Habe mich jetzt für ca 500gramm, 10mm weniger und eine 2010 Revelation U Turn Air Team entschieden. Die Decals habe ich mal durch ältere getauscht (die neuen waren extrem hässlich).







als nächstes stehen jetzt mal neue Bremsen an....


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juli 2011)

was wiegts denn?


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2011)

@Kräuter: immer noch sehr gut, dein Bock !


----------



## pillehille (26. Juli 2011)

sind mit der personenwaage 14,8 kg


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2011)

Also zwischen 13,5 und 16 kg.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Also zwischen 13,5 und 16 kg.



 genau.


----------



## goegolo (29. Juli 2011)

Das zweite Wochenende in Folge haben wir hier oben an der Ostseeküste mehrtägigen starken Dauerregen mit Überflutungen, Zeit ein paar Kellerbilder von meinem Bass CC Aufbau zu posten: 







 

 



In freier Wildbahn noch mit MK:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondaine (29. Juli 2011)

Wenn wir schon bei Kellerbildern sind :




Heute ist die Komplette Schaltung (Schaltwerk, Kassette, Stifter, Schaltzug) angekommen und somit ist mein Helius ST erstmal bis auf den Sattel (den muss ich von meinem Camber klauen) fahrbereit 

Hab folgende Teile in ne große Kiste geworfen, geschüttelt und das Bike is Gott sei Dank so rausgekommen:

Rahmen: Helius ST 2005 (Matt Schwarz+glänzend Weiß Hinterbau)
Gabel: MZ 66 RC2X 2007
Dämpfer: MZ Roco TST-R
Bremsen: Formula RX 203/180
Laufräder: Hope pro 2 evo rot + mavic ex 721
Schnellspanner: Superstar
Reifen: Specialized the Captain werden ersetzt durch Muddy Mary oder Highroller
Kurbel: Shimano Saint 22/38 wird ersetzt durch Hammerschmidt
Umwerfer: Hand oder Fuß
Schalthebel: Deore
Schaltzüge: Jagwire Ripcord L3
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT kurzer käfig
Kassette: Deore HG50
Sattel: Specialized kp wird ersetzt durch Ritchey WCS Biomax
Sattelstütze: RaceFace Diabolus
Satteklemme: Superstar
Vorbau: Truvativ Husslefest
Lenker: Syncros Bulk 2014 wird ersetzt durch was breiteres in rot elox 
Griffe: Superstar Custom Grip
Pedale: Superstar nano Tech Flats

Alles in allem kommt da für mich ein Tourentauglicher-Bikepark-Freerider raus, der 17,366kg auf die Waage bringt, was noch etwas zunehmen wird 

Bessere Bilder entstehen hoffentlich morgen


----------



## c_w (30. Juli 2011)

Die rote Gabel hinten rechts ist top ;-)


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juli 2011)

@goegolo : .. schön !!!!  (bis auf die sattelstütze ...) greez , k.


----------



## S-type (30. Juli 2011)

Fast fertig...


----------



## Diamondaine (30. Juli 2011)

schick schick, vor allem der Dämpfer is cool , was kommt da ma rein ?

Diamondaine


----------



## S-type (30. Juli 2011)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> schick schick, vor allem der Dämpfer is cool , was kommt da ma rein ?
> 
> Diamondaine



Der Monarch ist unterwegs, hoffe er kommt am Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (30. Juli 2011)

gefällt --- würde allerdings die roten decals von der gabel abmachen (und auch vom monarch , wenn er mal da is )- da sich die rottöne echt beissen , find´ich . sattel find´ich auch recht klobig - aber wenn er zum a.... passt  viel spass damit !


----------



## c_w (30. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde da beisst sich das extralove rot mit dem Hinterbau rot noch viel mehr ;-)

Was wiegt der Dämpfer? Sieht sehr leicht aus ;-)


----------



## Kontragonist (31. Juli 2011)

@S-type: Keine Sorge, alles cool  es beißt nicht die Spur  Ich bin gewöhnlich kein Fan von gemischten Elox-Tönen am Rahmen (andersfarbige Druckstreben oder Schwinge), aber hier siehts klasse aus


----------



## chridsche (31. Juli 2011)

"Damals" gabs so´n neumodischen Kram wie Farbkonfigurator noch nicht


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. August 2011)

S-type schrieb:


> Fast fertig...


 
Schicke Rakete


----------



## Kuwahades (1. August 2011)

ja tolles Teil, welches Baujahr ist es genau und wieviel Federweg/Einabuhöhe hat denn die Gabel ?

mal ne kurze Frage, habe eine neue Pike im Bikemarkt und würde die gegen eine 180mm SC Gabel tauschen.
es hat mir jemand eine 66 rcv von 2008 angeboten würdet ihr die Gabel nehmen ?
schlechter Jahrgang und schlechtes System ?

ach ja und was zum zeigen habe ich auch noch


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. August 2011)

Schön, wie haste das denn geschafft?


----------



## Kuwahades (1. August 2011)

Ne Flex im tiefflug 
habe wieder mal was gelernt niemals mit verschieden dicken Trennscheiben einen Stahlträger durchflexen wollen.

habe zuerst mit einer für Edelstahl geflext, die war runter und habe ne normale genommen, die doppelt so dick ist, die springt auf dem alten Schnitt verdreht sich und dreht sich mir aus der Hand


----------



## dreamdeep (1. August 2011)

Die 2008er rcv ist echt mies, hatte ich mal im Demo, nutz maximal 150-160mm federweg. Gibt da auch nen langen thread dazu.


----------



## der Digge (1. August 2011)

zufällig mit 2008er 66 RCV  als reiner "Einschlagpuffer" durch die heftige Progression absolut top, aber wie dreamdeep schon sagt gibt sie die letzen 2 bis 3 cm Federweg so gut wie garnicht frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (2. August 2011)

cool, in Willingen 

ja vielen Dank, hatte mich schon eingelesen und war nicht begeistert von der Gabel.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2011)

@Digger: Feines Ufo 

Meine Marzocchi 55 ist auch wegen Federwegschwund bei Cosmic. Hatte am Ende nur noch 11 von 16 cm. Doch ein bisschen wenig, obwohl ich es ja nicht so mit Federweg hab. Die Endprogression der Marzocchis, insbesondere bei Luft, ist schon heftig.

Fahre aktuell wieder geschmeidige 130 mm in der Sektor. Eigentlich eine recht gute Gabel, da kann sich Cosmic ruhig Zeit lassen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> @Digger: Feines Ufo
> 
> Meine Marzocchi 55 ist auch wegen Federwegschwund bei Cosmic. Hatte am Ende nur noch 11 von 16 cm. Doch ein bisschen wenig, obwohl ich es ja nicht so mit Federweg hab. Die Endprogression der Marzocchis, insbesondere bei Luft, ist schon heftig.
> 
> ...



einzich wahre gabel für dein Nonius wäre eine R-S Pike  gerade beim Rose SSV für 250,- euro zu haben.


----------



## Kuwahades (2. August 2011)

oder bei mir, frisch geservist und ungefahren


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> einzich wahre gabel für dein Nonius wäre eine R-S Pike  gerade beim Rose SSV für 250,- euro zu haben.



Die Sektor passt schon, die Pike ist nochmal wuchtiger.

Die Marzocchi ist ok, aber die Pike ist und bleibt eine geile Gabel 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## blutbuche (2. August 2011)

..hätte gerade auch ne pike abzugeben ....


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Die Sektor passt schon, die Pike ist nochmal wuchtiger.
> 
> Die Marzocchi ist ok, aber die Pike ist und bleibt eine geile Gabel
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



schwarz matte Pike in dein Rad. ein traum


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schwarz matte Pike in dein Rad. ein traum



Ne lass mal, die Marzocchi bleibt zunächst und die Sektor bleibt als Ersatz. Hab schon zig Dämpfer hier rumliegen, da will ich mir nicht auch noch ein Gabellager zulegen.

Habe mich damals bewußt gegen die Pike entschieden, da die Marzocchi mir doch noch etwas stabiler erschien. Von der Performance ist die Pike klar besser, aber bei Gabeln bin ich nicht so sensibel wie bei Dämpfern, passt scho...

Zumal eine Luftgabel sich doch feiner einstellen läßt, als die Stahlfeder von RS. Die harte ist ein Ticken weich, die x-harte einen Ticken zu hart.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## blutbuche (3. August 2011)

..heut´mim roten unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (3. August 2011)

vintage!


----------



## blutbuche (4. August 2011)

aber geil !!!!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..heut´mim roten unterwegs



Kati rot steht dir besser.


----------



## blutbuche (4. August 2011)

ne , ne , ne .....     war auch nur geliehen - ein rotes käm ´mir nie in meine kellerecke


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2011)

das wäre ja auch ein moderner viergelenker gewesen

sowas wäre ja blasphemie

unter all den schnöden eingelenkern...


----------



## blutbuche (4. August 2011)

..is ja  net so , dass ich keine viergelenker hätte ,.... 
...modern von 2004 - naja - ich weiss ja nicht ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 55153 (5. August 2011)

Ein neues AC zum Beurteilen. Bitte um sachliche Komentare und konstruktive Kritik.

Hier gibt es noch mehr Bilder:
http://www.simonbikes.de/nic.ac.bl.green/index.html


----------



## Diamondaine (5. August 2011)

Die Gabel in "nicht-grau/silber" würde der Optik nen gefallen tun, von den Komponenten ansonsten keine Kritik 

Super Bike, ich nehme an, Titan elox? oder ist es doch Schwarz, es wirkt aber so hell...

Diomondaine


----------



## Deleted 55153 (6. August 2011)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Die Gabel in "nicht-grau/silber" würde der Optik nen gefallen tun, von den Komponenten ansonsten keine Kritik
> 
> Super Bike, ich nehme an, Titan elox? oder ist es doch Schwarz, es wirkt aber so hell...
> 
> Diomondaine





die Gabel wird gegen eine schwarze getauscht sobald das neue Modell eintrifft.
Die Farbe ist Schwarz  elox. der helle Ton kommt von etwas überbelichtung beim knippsen.


----------



## Diamondaine (6. August 2011)

Ah, dann passt die Sache 

Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike, eine Frage noch, du hast XT-Schaltwerk, aber ne SRAM Kassette, haste die wirklich nur wegen der Optik genommen, also das grün elox die das die größeren Ritzel hält.

Diamondaine


----------



## c_w (6. August 2011)

Ich find den Vorbau etwas lang, aber kommt halt auf den Einsatzzweck an, wie man sich da ausrichtet...


----------



## Slapshot666 (7. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen wollte mein Helius Fr mal vorstellen!

Schönen Sonntag noch..


----------



## Blackstyle (9. August 2011)

Endlich FETTIG!!


----------



## der-gute (9. August 2011)

ich finds nais!


----------



## dreamdeep (9. August 2011)

Sattel ist nicht mein Fall, ansonsten gefällt es mir richtig gut, sehr schicker Aufbau


----------



## Fledermausland (9. August 2011)

nice!schön cleanes rad. fährst du 1x10? und wenn ja welche übersetzung?welche kettenführung ist das?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (9. August 2011)

Führung ist 77 Designz Freesolo Superlight. Technisch traumhaftes AM, farblich so gar nicht mein Geschmack


----------



## Blackstyle (9. August 2011)

Richtich!! Ist ne 77 Designz... Ansonsten 9Fach 11-34 hintenrum und ein 36er Kettenblatt vorne.


----------



## Blackstyle (9. August 2011)

--- 14.5 Kg ---


----------



## dr.juggles (10. August 2011)

gefällt mir sehr gut!

ist das ein m oder l?


----------



## stuk (10. August 2011)

14.5 ? dachte es wäre leichter als meins (da ja einfach xtr vorne und luftgabel)
sehr sehr schön, bis auf die sattelstütze (passt nicht zum hopevorbau)
viel spaß damit


----------



## Luke-VTT (10. August 2011)

Ich würde vermuten, daß es M ist...


----------



## Blackstyle (10. August 2011)

YEP es ist M..


----------



## blutbuche (10. August 2011)

schön !


----------



## Ge!st (10. August 2011)

Mein Nonius CC in aktueller Ausbaustufe. Die RS Reverb habe ich wieder abgebaut, nutze ich bei dem Bike einfach zu selten, daher ist momentan meine Reserve-Sattelstütze drin.






Die Laufräder für meine AM-Projekt hab ich auch schon mit Reifen usw. bestückt, sind also schon Einsatz fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (10. August 2011)

Schickes Nonius. Hast du eine 150 Reve drin?


----------



## Ge!st (10. August 2011)

Jo 150er Revelation Dual Air, ist die ehemalige Gabel von dreamdeeps Helius AC. 

Ich hatte vor die Gabel per Spacer auf 140 mm Federweg einzustellen, aber ich bin zum Test mit 150 mm gefahren und das bleit so


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. August 2011)




----------



## Ti-Max (10. August 2011)

Da hast Du aber am Hinterreifen noch das letzte Gramm rausgekitzelt... 

Schönes Teil, wann kommt der Luftdämpfer von BOS, Du stehst doch bestimmt schon auf irgendeiner Liste.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. August 2011)

Ne der Stoy bleibt drin, das Ding läuft so unglaublich gut


----------



## guru39 (10. August 2011)

nochämol Mainz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (10. August 2011)

*Das Warten hat ein Ende*   

















Jetzt geht's nach und nach ans Aufbauen 

*Auf diesem Weg nochmals vielen Dank an den BikeBauer (Thomas) - sowohl Probefahrt als auch Beratung waren allererste Sahne *


----------



## dreamdeep (10. August 2011)

Eins schöner wie das andere 

@provester: berichte bitte wie sich der Viper macht, hätte auch gerne einen fürs AC.


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. August 2011)

Jetzt weiß ich wo der Rahmen hin ist


----------



## dr.juggles (11. August 2011)

wo gibts den vip´r jetzt schon?
brauch auch einen fürs am.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Eins schöner wie das andere
> .



ganz genau... 

@Ge!st gute reifen. 
@provester da fehlt ne schraube.


----------



## Jettj (11. August 2011)

Sehr schöner Rahmen


----------



## Ge!st (11. August 2011)

Artur, dein Tipp.

Die Reifen machen einen guten Eindruck, sind halt nur die UST-Version. Gefahren bin ich die Reifen noch nicht, sind ja für´s AM, aber aufgrund des Profils mit den vielen eher kleinen Stollen, würde ich sagen, das sind Trockenreifen. Bei sehr feuchten Bodenbedienungen wäre ich skeptisch, ob die Reifen einen vernünftigen Grip bieten. Da ich allerdings bei Regen nur sehr selten fahre, spielt das für mich keine große Rolle.

Zu den Bikes hier lässt sich sagen, dass mir fast alle gut bis sehr gut gefallen, nicht wenige der Bikes sind mit viel Lieben bis ins Detail aufgebaut


----------



## US. (11. August 2011)

Wunderschöne Nicolais!
Schön, daß Nicolai zu so individuellen Aufbauten geradezu herausfordert.

@kunstflieger:
Top, blau-weiß-rot ist immer wieder schön.
Vorbau und Lenker scheinen sich ein klein wenig zu "beissen"
Ansonsten sehr stimmig, edel und individuell!

Wie macht sich die zarte Deville im Vergleichzu deinen sonstigen Downhill-Forken?

@Provester:
So eine Farbkombi gabs glaub ich kürzlich schonmal. Anonsten aber sehr selten und wirklich stimmig. Gefällt ausgesprochen gut!
Da bekommt man gleich Lust auf was neues. Zur Eurobike ist ja nicht mehr lang hin...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## san_andreas (11. August 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> nochämol Mainz




Sehr schön ! Wie laufen die MT8 Bremsen ? Zufrieden ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. August 2011)

Hi Uwe,

derVorbau sollte eigentlich ein ICE werden, gab irgendein Missverständnis aber so passt das schon. 

Die Deville ist sau gut und bis jetzt jeden Cent wert. Ich hatte die Totem als Air und als Coil drin. Die Deville spricht so gut an wie die Totem Coil.
Die Dämpfung funktioniert deutlich besser. Ich fahre mit verhältnismäßig  wenig Luft und viel Dämpfung.Die Totem wirkt recht träge gegen die Deville. 
Da ich mit dem FR Touren und Hausrunde fahre ist die Deville perfekt. Die Totem hatte nur Vorteile bei großen Sache ( Drops größer 1,2m ).

Mit der Dorado lässt sich das ganze nicht vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. August 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön ! Wie laufen die MT8 Bremsen ? Zufrieden ?




Hammer  ich bin sehr zufrieden! Das man den Brhe noch ein ganzes Stück weiter ziehen kann nach dem die Bremse zugemacht hat kann ich nicht bestätigen, supergeiler Druckpunkt und sehr fein dosierbar!


----------



## dreamdeep (11. August 2011)

Meine MT6 ist in der zwischenzeit bei Magura. Leider war von heute auf morgen der Druckpunkt komplett weg. Hoffe mal das ich einfach Pech hatte, den ansonsten war/bin ich mit der MT6 hochzufrieden.


----------



## S-type (11. August 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön ! Wie laufen die MT8 Bremsen ? Zufrieden ?



Ist das in Lermoos, Ehrwald?


----------



## US. (11. August 2011)

Danke für die Info, Kunstflieger.

Man macht sich schon mal Gedanken zu einem potentiell neuen Nicolai 
Die Deville werde ich hoffentlich im Herbst testen können.

Mals sehen, was am besten zu einem ION18 passt 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. August 2011)

Idilly SC ! Wenn die so gut läuft wie eine N'dee würde ich nicht zögern.


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2011)

S-type schrieb:


> Ist das in Lermoos, Ehrwald?



Leogang. Wenn du das Bild meinst.


----------



## provester (11. August 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wo gibts den vip´r jetzt schon?
> brauch auch einen fürs am.



Gibt´s hier: www.bikebauer.com



> @provester: berichte bitte wie sich der Viper macht, hätte auch gerne einen fürs AC



Werde berichten, wird aber noch ein wenig dauern bis der Aufbau steht - Sparschwein muss erstmal wieder anwachsen 

Das AM, was ich ausgiebig testen durfte, hatte zumindest eine Deville drin, war von der Gabel so angetan, dass ich einfach auf den Vip´R gesetzt habe - hoffe er hält, was die Deville versprach 



> @provester da fehlt ne schraube.



mh, ich dachte es wäre Voraussetzung für´s Nicolai-Forum eine Schraube locker zu haben..  (wird noch behoben)

@ all (Sorry für offtopic)

kann mir jemand gute Kettenblätter für 24-36 (in 104er Lochkreis) empfehlen??? (-> PN)


----------



## KHUJAND (11. August 2011)

provester schrieb:


> kann mir jemand gute Kettenblätter für 24-36 (in 104er Lochkreis) empfehlen??? (-> PN)[/SIZE]








Race Face XC/AM 9-fach Kettenblatt 4-Arm mit Steighilfen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. August 2011)

Welche Farbe ist das?



provester schrieb:


> *Das Warten hat ein Ende*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (11. August 2011)

denke titan elox
sehr schön


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. August 2011)

provester schrieb:


> *Das Warten hat ein Ende*




ein Traum in der Farbe  (bitte nicht mit dem eloxirten Teilen übertreiben!!!)


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. August 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> denke titan elox
> sehr schön


 
jep


----------



## wildbiker (11. August 2011)

Sehr geil...Der Dämpfer bringt mich grad in Verlegenheit, hatte mich auf den 2012er Fox RP23 eingeschossen..der solltes fürs Helius werden... nun machts mir die Entscheidung nicht leicht...Der BOS ist schon was feines...


----------



## provester (11. August 2011)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ein Traum in der Farbe  (bitte nicht mit dem eloxirten Teilen übertreiben!!!)



Die Planung steht zwar noch nicht zu 100%, aber ich denke bis auf ein paar kleine Schrauben werde ich auf weiteres grün-elox verzichten - der Rest wird schwarz mit leichten "Tupfern" in weiß (evtl. noch weiße Felgen, aber derzeit eher nicht, da mir das weiß der Deville eigentlich reicht) 

Und die hier kommen noch ran: 






[/URL][/IMG]

Leider ist das Hope-grün zu hell, werde mal sehen, wie es moniert aussieht, evtl. werden dann die Deckel noch gegen schwarze oder graue getauscht


----------



## dr.juggles (11. August 2011)

die deville sollte auch in schwarz angeboten werden.
dranschrauben werde ich sie definitiv, aber mit der farbe bin ich nicht 100% glücklich...

dein titan sieht porno aus...schön hell. fast aircraft grey mässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (11. August 2011)

hey, aircraft ist meine (lieblings)farbe und hätte ich nicht genug vom elox-putzen gehabt (mein 2006er war recht schmutzanfällig da es sehr rau war)hätte ich auch wohl ein titanelox genommen. find die details kommen viel besser raus als bei pulver.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. August 2011)

Neue Reifen.


----------



## Ge!st (11. August 2011)

@provester

Kolbendeckel gibt es in blau, gold, grün (Special Edition only), gunsmoke, rot, schwarz und silber. Die großen Kolbendeckel der Mono M4 passen auch bei der Tech M4, man brauch pro Bremssattel zwei große M4 Kolbendeckel.

Schwarze Kolbendeckel würde ich nicht nehmen, da der Bremssattel schon schwarz ist und da du Stahlflexleitungen einsetzt, würden meiner Meinung die silbernen Kolbendeckel ganz gut passen.


----------



## pfalz (12. August 2011)

Top bikes auf dieser Seite....

Mich würde auch mal die Erfahrung mit dem VIP'R interessieren...eventuell eine Maßnahme für's FR nächstes Jahr, um mal wieder etwas Gewicht rauszubekommen, nachdem aus Mangel 180er Coil-Gabeln mit Absenkung jetzt eine 66 ETA ihren Dienst verrichtet...oder der CCDB Air...


----------



## Ge!st (12. August 2011)

Ich habe gestern noch ein bisschen an den Hope Tech M4 Special Edition Bremsgriffgebereinheiten rumgebastelt und das ist dabei herausgekommen:






Die silberfarbenen Stellschrauben in den Bremsgriffen + die silbernen Schellen gibt zum schwarz einen guten Kontrast. Zudem habe ich für die Schellen Titanschrauben und so sieht das meiner Meinung einfach besser aus als die Titanschrauben mit schwarzer Schelle.


----------



## acid-driver (12. August 2011)

schöne bremsenbastelei. schwarze titanschrauben mit schwarzen schellen fände ich aber glaube ich noch besser


----------



## provester (12. August 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> schöne bremsenbastelei. schwarze titanschrauben mit schwarzen schellen fände ich aber glaube ich noch besser



Dann wärst Du wieder beim Original (siehe oben meine M4)


----------



## Ge!st (12. August 2011)

Ganz in schwarz und die silbernen Stellschrauben goldfarben eloxieren lassen, habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Mal schauen... mein AM-Projekt wird teurer und teurer... 

Der Gesichtsausdruck von meinem Schätzelchen lässt so langsam aber sicher nichts Gutes erahnen, sie ist ehe schon von dem ganzen "Krempel" genervt und nicht zu unrecht, wie ich zugeben muss.


----------



## heffer187 (12. August 2011)

Hab endlich auch eins!!!


----------



## provester (12. August 2011)

Traumhaft (sowohl Bild als auch Bike)  

denke wir werden in diesem Jahr überproportional viele AM mit BOS-Teilen sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heffer187 (12. August 2011)

Bos kann ich nur empfehlen. Sowohl die Deville 170mm als auch den VIP`r.
Bike wiegt 13,8 Kg mit Freerideschläuchen und Maxxis Freeridemänteln (Minion). Will nix anderes mehr fahren


----------



## tommi101 (12. August 2011)

@heffer
Schönes Bike und klasse Gewicht......hast Du eventuell noch andere Fotos wo man etwas mehr vom Aufbau erkennen kann? Oder vielleicht sogar ne Teileliste?
Brauche nochmal neue Inspiration für meins


----------



## heffer187 (12. August 2011)

Nicolai Helius AM Größe L 
BOS Deville 170mm tapered
BOS VIP`r 216mm
Chris King Vorbau
Syntace P6 Sattelstütze 350mm
Syntace Superforce Vorbau 31,8 45mm
Syntace Vector Downhill 760mm 8°
Syntace Griffe
Syntace SuperLock Sattelklemme
Selle Italia SLR TT
Magura MT6 203mm
Shimano XTR Trail Kurbel 170mm 24/38 Großes kettenblatt als Bashguard
Shimano XTR 2fach Umwerfer
Shimano XTR Trigger
Shimano XTR Schaltwerk 
Shimano XTR Kassette 36/11
Shimano XTR Kette
77designz freeduo
NC17 MG2 S-Pro Pedale
DT Swiss EX1750 Laufräder 135*12 
Maxxis Minion FR 2.35" 
Maxxis Freeride Schläuche


----------



## michi3 (13. August 2011)

@heffer187

Darf man fragen wo du die 170mm BOS in tapered schon bekommen hast, SportsNut hat ja noch keine lieferbar.


----------



## heffer187 (13. August 2011)

Die Gabel hab ich aus England (Biketart.com) die Jungs haben meinen Urlaub gerettet. Montag bestellt Mittwoch da Freitag Les2Alpes


----------



## trailterror (13. August 2011)

Sehr sehr lecker


----------



## dangerousD (13. August 2011)

heffer187 schrieb:


> Nicolai Helius AM Größe L
> ...
> Shimano XTR Trail Kurbel 170mm 24/38 Großes kettenblatt als Bashguard
> ...



Wie dekadent...  Würde aber empfehlen, auf einen "echten" Bashguard umzurüsten - der rutscht im Fall des Falles besser über Hindernisse. Vor allem, wenn die mal aus Holz sind


----------



## psc1 (14. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal mein AMsche mit neuem LRS...


----------



## Jayjay94 (14. August 2011)

hätte eine Boxxer Team von 2010 anzubieten bei intresse melden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (14. August 2011)

Jayjay94 schrieb:


> hätte eine Boxxer Team von 2010 anzubieten bei intresse melden!!



Und wieviele Themen willst Du damit noch zuspammen?


----------



## heffer187 (14. August 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Wie dekadent...  Würde aber empfehlen, auf einen "echten" Bashguard umzurüsten - der rutscht im Fall des Falles besser über Hindernisse. Vor allem, wenn die mal aus Holz sind



Die Verzahnung ist abgeschliffen am Großen Blatt. Ein "echter Bashguard" Passt nicht zum Spider. So rutscht es aber auch gut. Auf keinen fall schlechter wie die dünnen shaman racing bashguards.
Für Dekadenz muss man lange arbeiten....


----------



## heffer187 (14. August 2011)




----------



## heffer187 (14. August 2011)




----------



## psc1 (14. August 2011)

schick !!!


----------



## Ge!st (14. August 2011)

Aber hallo, schickes Bike  und die beiden Bilder sind dem Bike schon eher würdig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (14. August 2011)

Extrem gelungenes AM


----------



## KHUJAND (14. August 2011)

Schneidi´s Waffe ist auch heiss.


----------



## zuspät (14. August 2011)

lecker die räder


----------



## Luke-VTT (14. August 2011)

Ich habs in der Helius-Galerie schon gepostet: ein Traum, wieviele extrem gelungen AM-Aufbauten es gibt. Mir fällt da kein anderer Rahmen ein, von dem ich soviele großartige custom-Aufbaute kenne. Deshalb habe ich mir mal den Spaß gemacht und eine kleine "Tribute to Helius AM" Galerie zusammengestellt.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. August 2011)

@Luke... wenn du einz hättest wäre es auch Porno,- davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Luke-VTT (14. August 2011)

Merci!


----------



## Jayjay94 (14. August 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/955069

So hier ist mal Meins 






Warum das mit der Grafik gerade streikt ist mir ein Rätsel!! SRY


----------



## Luke-VTT (14. August 2011)

Jayjay94 schrieb:


> So hier ist mal Meins
> Warum das mit der Grafik gerade streikt ist mir ein Rätsel!! SRY



Ich bin mal so frei...


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. August 2011)

Das ist ja geil, ich bin mit Schneidis Bike gefahren


----------



## dangerousD (14. August 2011)

heffer187 schrieb:


> Die Verzahnung ist abgeschliffen am Großen Blatt.  ...
> 
> Für Dekadenz muss man lange arbeiten....



Glaube ich in dem Fall gern  Im doppelten Sinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. August 2011)

Besonders toll ist Schneidis Kiste ja nicht.


----------



## Timmy35 (15. August 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Besonders toll ist Schneidis Kiste ja nicht.



Das Blau-Gold wirkt in echt deutlich besser. Mir hat der aufbau auf jeden fall super gefallen. fehlte nur noch das reset innenlager.


----------



## san_andreas (15. August 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Schneidi´s Waffe ist auch heiss.



@Timmy: du meinst schon das Ding, oder ?

Kurbel, Führung, Vorbau und Bash sind doch der Hölle entstiegen ! Die Sattelposition ist auch grausam.


----------



## Jayjay94 (15. August 2011)

@Luke: Dankeschön


----------



## Timmy35 (15. August 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Timmy: du meinst schon das Ding, oder ?
> 
> Kurbel, Führung, Vorbau und Bash sind doch der Hölle entstiegen ! Die Sattelposition ist auch grausam.



Ja, mit den teilen hast du recht. Sind halt die teile von truvativ und somit vom sponsor. Ist für schneidi halt ein arbeitsgerät. Von daher wird fur ihn die sattelposition auch taugen.

Aber die farbkombi mit blau elox, gold und weiss sah in echte super aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. August 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Sind halt die teile von truvativ und somit vom sponsor. Ist für schneidi halt ein arbeitsgerät.



genau so siehts aus... 

bin erstmal im Urlaub bis zum 31.08.2011


----------



## wildbiker (15. August 2011)

Schöne Bikes...

Schönen Urlaub, Khujand, wo gehts hin?


----------



## Ge!st (15. August 2011)

Ein Arbeitsgerät ist ein Arbeitsgerät, da kommen andere Punkte zum tragen, das ist nur bedingt mit einem wirklich individuellen bis ins Detail geplanten Aufbau vergleichbar.

@Artur
Ich wünsche dir oder besser gesagt der ganzen Familie einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## dangerousD (16. August 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitsgerät ist ein Arbeitsgerät, da kommen andere Punkte zum tragen, das ist nur bedingt mit einem wirklich individuellen bis ins Detail geplanten Aufbau vergleichbar.



Wichtig ist, dass BEIDE für den Nutzer fahrbar sein sollten  Der schönste Aufbau nutzt m.E.n. nix, wenn er nur für die Vitrine geeignet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (18. August 2011)

hier mal ein aktueller stand von meinem 09er AM:






geändert sind die 
a) druckstreben nun in raw anstatt in weiss pulver, passt besser zur silbernen rc2.
b) acros ah-07 raus und reset 118-HD rein.
c) thomson x4 Vorbau raus und hope dh Vorbau rein.






dämpfer und gabel haben einen service von flatouts suspension bekommen. leider konnte ich noch keine testfahrt machen da die kiste gestern zur mittwochsrunde noch nicht startklar, bin aber sehr gespannt.


----------



## stuk (18. August 2011)

immer noch schön


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. August 2011)

Sieht gut aus!

Hast du den Thomson Elite X4 noch? Dann schick mir mal ne PN.


----------



## Ongele (21. August 2011)




----------



## Ongele (21. August 2011)

und Gestern auf dem Königstuhl Probe Fahren


----------



## Ongele (21. August 2011)

sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ongele (21. August 2011)

jetzt aber




[/url


----------



## Luke-VTT (21. August 2011)

@ Ongele: sorry aber das ist mit Abstand das beschissenste Photo, daß ich hier seit ewigen Zeiten gesehen hab. Klar macht man mal handypics. Aber wenn die schon so ne wahnsinnige beschissene Auflösung haben, lädt man sie nicht unbedingt so riesig hoch.

Das Bike sieht jedenfalls geil aus und hat definitiv besseres verdient als das


----------



## SiK (21. August 2011)

Ongele, habe dein Rad gestern auf dem KS gesehen und es gefällt echt sehr gut!


----------



## Ongele (21. August 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> @ Ongele: sorry aber das ist mit Abstand das beschissenste Photo, daß ich hier seit ewigen Zeiten gesehen hab. Klar macht man mal handypics. Aber wenn die schon so ne wahnsinnige beschissene Auflösung haben, lädt man sie nicht unbedingt so riesig hoch.
> 
> Das Bike sieht jedenfalls geil aus und hat definitiv besseres verdient als das



Lob und Tadel Danke...
aber versuche mal ein scharfes Bild mit Puls 250 zu machen
aber danke

Andreas


----------



## Ongele (21. August 2011)

@ SIK,
Danke Schön


----------



## Luke-VTT (21. August 2011)

Ongele schrieb:


> aber versuche mal ein scharfes Bild mit Puls 250 zu machen



Na dann lagen wohl ganz außergwöhnliche Umstände vor  Im Ernst: schönes Rad


----------



## dreamdeep (21. August 2011)

Mir gefällt es auch gut! Nur die orangenen Züge finde ich absolut schrecklich.


----------



## kraftl (22. August 2011)

Hallo!

Bild entstand Samstag Morgen in Sulzbach-Rosenberg auf dem ehemaligen Werkgelände der Maxhütte.
Das Argon fühlte sich sichtlich wohl... 






Ein guter Fotograf hätte wahrscheinlich mehr rausgeholt... 

Gruß,

Kraftl


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2011)

Net so bescheiden  ist richtig gut geworden


----------



## Kontragonist (22. August 2011)

Habs vorhin schon im Fotobereich bewundert und finde den Hintergrund geil: sieht aus wie gemalt. Nur a bisserl höher aufgelöst dürfts sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (22. August 2011)

Wo gibts denn die 36 in Orange?


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2011)

Bei gocycle zum Beispiel...


----------



## san_andreas (23. August 2011)

Toxoholics bietet das als Fox Vertrieb schon lange an, ist aber sehr teuer.


----------



## Ongele (23. August 2011)

@ chickenway-user

 oder mit viel Glück im Forum


----------



## chickenway-user (24. August 2011)

ongele schrieb:


> @ chickenway-user
> 
> :d oder mit viel glück im forum



hä?


----------



## Ongele (25. August 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> hä?



dachte du menst meine Fox 36 in Orange


----------



## WiKiFRee (31. August 2011)

Kleine Pause mit dem AFR





Feierabend und Sonnenuntergang...


----------



## Kuwahades (31. August 2011)

cooles Gerät !


----------



## trailterror (31. August 2011)

Schönes atmosphärisches bild  mit fast schon herbstfeeling baaaaahhh.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (31. August 2011)

Cooles Foto! Über das Gerät kann ich nix sagen, aber das Bike gefällt


----------



## stuk (31. August 2011)

so wie er da hockt fehlt nur noch ne Klorolle am Lenker 
, aber klasse Bild und schönes Rad


----------



## dreamdeep (31. August 2011)

Traumhaftes AFR


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub, Khujand, wo gehts hin?



DANKE !  gehabt zu haben.  
bin wieder da.


----------



## dreamdeep (31. August 2011)

hey, willkommen zurück


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> hey, willkommen zurück



ihr seid auch die einzigsten hier aus dem IBC die ich vermisst habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WiKiFRee (31. August 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> so wie er da hockt fehlt nur noch ne Klorolle am Lenker
> , aber klasse Bild und schönes Rad


 
So kackst du ??   (die Rolle liegt links)


----------



## dreamdeep (31. August 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ihr seid auch die einzigsten hier aus dem IBC die ich vermisst habe.


----------



## frankweber (31. August 2011)

kraftl schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bild entstand Samstag Morgen in Sulzbach-Rosenberg auf dem ehemaligen Werkgelände der Maxhütte.
> Das Argon fühlte sich sichtlich wohl...
> ...


----------



## Kuwahades (31. August 2011)

mir gefällts.

hier mal meins auf unserem Werksgelände


----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2011)




----------



## Ti-Max (1. September 2011)

Von gestern ... (das Bild, die Bremsen, die Lenkerbreite, der Flaschenhalter, der Besitzer... )






Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Spirit_Moon (1. September 2011)

Merkwürdiger Aufbau. Naja, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## Kuwahades (2. September 2011)

Wieso ist doch ein Freerider


----------



## Ti-Max (2. September 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Merkwürdiger Aufbau



Eher den persönlichen Bedürfnissen entsprechend. Ist mein Rad für Alles, daher bspw. der Flaschenhalter zum CC fahren

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Spirit_Moon (2. September 2011)

Achso , aber warum die eher leichten Windcutter/Alligator (die nachweislich schlechter funktionieren wie andere Scheiben) mit z.B. einer Saint-Kurbel kombiniert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Achso , aber warum die eher leichten Windcutter/Alligator (die nachweislich schlechter funktionieren wie andere Scheiben) mit z.B. einer Saint-Kurbel kombiniert ?



auch da spricht Ti von beratungsresistenz


----------



## kroiterfee (2. September 2011)

"ein jeder soll nach seiner facon glücklich werden" frei nach friedrich II.


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2011)

jeder soll mit seinem fanes glücklich werden?

;-)


----------



## Ti-Max (2. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> auch da spricht Ti von beratungsresistenz



Exakt, denn die 160 mm Scheibchen harmonieren hervorragend mit meinen mechanischen Scheibenbremsen und mit 105 kg Fahrergewicht 

Bremsen braucht man ja auch nur zum Anhalten und nicht zum Bremsen, dafür reichen die doch völlig 

Spass beiseite, aber ich quäle mich schon seit Monaten mit dem Gedanken auf 180 mm vorne aufzurüsten, auch wieder Alligator. Welche Berühmtheit hat denn den Nachweis über die Minderfunktion erbracht...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Spirit_Moon (2. September 2011)

Neben meiner persönlichen Erfahrung gibt es im IBC zahlreiche Aussagen darüber. Aber wenn es bei dir passt, dann ist alles in Ordnung .

Eine Hope Floating bzw. Shimano mit Aluspider haben bei mir besser funktioniert. Da nehme ich die paar extra Gramm gerne in Kauf.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. September 2011)

Danke für die Info, die Hope bzw. die Saint hatte ich auch schonmal im Visier, irgendwann sind die Alligator auch runter, mal schauen. Mit der Leistung habe ich keine Probleme, sie sind aber nicht perfekt im Rundlauf und ich denke auch, dass andere Scheiben die Leistung noch steigern können. Werde mal schauen. Um das Gewicht mache ich mir keine Sorgen, der Rest des Rads ist ja kein Leichtbau, mir gefiel die Optik der Alligator.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## san_andreas (2. September 2011)

Die Windcutter sind von der Bremsleistung einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Harvester (3. September 2011)

Na wie gut das Thorsten nicht in den Alpen wohnt, sonst könnte er ja nie anhalten.....


----------



## Ti-Max (3. September 2011)

Auch das würde ich damit noch hinkriegen... Mag ja sein, da es bessere Scheiben gibt, aber ein Sicherheitsrisiko haben sie bislang nie für mich dargestellt, weder hier im Ruhrgebiet, in Bikeparks, noch in den Alpen (wo ich mit den Scheibchen auch schon war). Ich kann nunmal das Vorurteil, dass die Dinger eine unterirdische Bremsleistung haben, einfach nicht bestätigen. Oder vielleicht sind es die BB7, die dies durch grandiose Power wieder wettmachen 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (5. September 2011)

Hier mal mein ION GB2 












Der CCDB ist nur geliehen zum testen, im normal Falle ist ein BOS Stoy mit Titanfeder drin.

Und die Disc's sind Hydraulisch


----------



## wildbiker (5. September 2011)

hm.. die weisse Druckstrebe fällt irgendwie sofort ins Auge... Wasn das für ne Upsidedown-Gabel? Ist ja mal nen fäättes Teil..


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. September 2011)

Die Farbkombo hat sich so ergeben, wenn es meine Farben wären wäre es Blau 
Gabel ist eine aktuelle Dorado


----------



## Ti-Max (5. September 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Und die Disc's sind Hydraulisch



Hättest Dir ja ein paar mechanische zum Geburtstag wünschen können 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## kroiterfee (5. September 2011)

war das nicht mal blau? 

btw: ich hasse dich für dein ion gb2. so ein geiles teil.


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. September 2011)

Dieses hier war schon immer schwarz, das blaue ist vom BikeBauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. September 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


>



Mörderteil


----------



## Kuwahades (6. September 2011)

schöne Kettensäge


----------



## WODAN (6. September 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Hier mal mein ION GB2
> 
> ######
> 
> ...



Sehr schick!


----------



## WODAN (6. September 2011)

Ist der hier geduldet ?


----------



## Diamondaine (6. September 2011)

Wow, ich nehme an es ist ein Nicolai, aber welches? und aus welchem Jahr? dürfte ja deutlich vor der Jahrtausendwende liegen, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Kuwahades (6. September 2011)

das müsste ein Henry Morgan sein 






Kalle hat doch früher für die Piraten geschweisst


----------



## Ge!st (6. September 2011)

Für Proceed hat Nicolai auch eine Zeit lang die Rahmen endgefertigt, sieht man bei den entsprechenden Rahmen auch sehr schön an den Schweißnähten.


----------



## WODAN (6. September 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> das müsste ein Henry Morgan sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rischtisch!

Aber nur das Henry Morgan und das Redeyed Joe wurde von Kalle geschweißt.
Mein Billy Bones, was bei uns im Sommerhaus in Finnland steht, ist aus Taiwan, ähnlich dem CMP.


----------



## Kontragonist (6. September 2011)

Ich wollt grad sagen: Die Schweißnähte erkenn ich aber nicht wieder


----------



## Kuwahades (6. September 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Rischtisch!
> 
> Aber nur das Henry Morgan und das Redeyed Joe wurde von Kalle geschweißt.
> Mein Billy Bones, was bei uns im Sommerhaus in Finnland steht, ist aus Taiwan, ähnlich dem CMP.



ich stecke ja auch net so Tief drinnen in der Materie, wie Du, aber mein Halbwissen ist zum Glück nicht gefährlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (6. September 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich wollt grad sagen: Die Schweißnähte erkenn ich aber nicht wieder



Der abgebildete DH-Rahmen ist das Henry Morgan, also aus den Nicolai Hallen, das Billy Bones ist ein Hardtail.


----------



## Kuwahades (6. September 2011)

Wie willst du den Rahmen aufbauen ?
Deiner hat aber eine andere Schwinge wie auf dem Foto, willst Du die noch verstärken lassen ?


----------



## WODAN (6. September 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Wie willst du den Rahmen aufbauen ?
> Deiner hat aber eine andere Schwinge wie auf dem Foto, willst Du die noch verstärken lassen ?



Denke erst einmal nicht, dafür liegt hier noch zuviel rum 
Habe mal bei Ron von Pirate nachgefragt, vielleicht rückt er ein paar Infos raus.


----------



## Kontragonist (6. September 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Der abgebildete DH-Rahmen ist das Henry Morgan, also aus den Nicolai Hallen, das Billy Bones ist ein Hardtail.



Oh, ja: gefährliches Halb- (oder Un-) Wissen und so 

Da hat sich aber trotzdem einiges getan! Die Schweißnähte aus jüngeren Tagen sind deutlich schöner


----------



## Jettj (6. September 2011)

Mein erstes richtige Rad war ein Pirat Billy Bones  Hab sogar noch Bilder davon 

Hier mal mein Rahmen mit neuer Gabel 





Es kommt noch das Proton Airkit rein und ein Reset 5.Wan Shorty Steuersatz in Blau


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. September 2011)

Geil 
S Rahmen ?
bin gespannt wies fertig aussieht


----------



## san_andreas (7. September 2011)

Schwarze Standrohre ? Von Pepe ?


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. September 2011)

Das Pirate ist ein Traum-Klassiker 

@ Jettj: Zeig mal Bilder von Deinem ersten Rad. Würd mich sehr interessieren


----------



## Jettj (7. September 2011)

Dann muss ich ein foto vom foto machen,ich versuche es mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (7. September 2011)

Mein erstes richtige Fahrrad.






Schon mit Gustav Bremse etc


----------



## WODAN (7. September 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Mein erstes richtige Fahrrad.
> 
> ###
> 
> Schon mit Gustav Bremse etc



Sehr genial, auch wenn kein Nicolai oder bei N geschweißt. 
Mein Pirate Billy Bones fahre ich auch noch.

Aber zurück zum Thema, sonst kommt die Forumspolizei


----------



## Kuwahades (7. September 2011)

schön lang und flach, das macht bestimmt Spaß !


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. September 2011)

Ich wollt auch grad sagen. Sieht immer noch sehr zeitgemäß aus. Kaum anders als ein modernes Ragley oder Cotic 
Wunderschöner Klassiker!


----------



## gemeinling (7. September 2011)

neue Reifen :.-)


----------



## tommi101 (7. September 2011)

....und zu Weihnachten gibt es noch einen neuen Dämpfer, passend zur Bomber, oder? 

Aber was wirklich ins Auge sticht......die Boxen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemeinling (7. September 2011)

Der Dämpfer hat sicher nicht viele features aber meinen Bedürfnissen genügt er voll und ganz... eine rc3 Kartusche fände ich da Fahrwerksmässig interessanter


die Boxen hab ich gebaut, als ich in der Lehre war...also vor gut 15 Jahren... mei Gott: ICH WERD ALT


----------



## Kuwahades (8. September 2011)

sehr schönes Gerät 
Wenns damals nur schon optisch passenden Gussets am Sitzrohr gegeben hätte, dann wären die alten Helius perfekt.
die Aufnahme der Dämpferschiene und die Gussets am Steurrohr sind genial und passen echt wie die Faust aufs Auge zusammen !


----------



## gemeinling (8. September 2011)

Leider liegt da aber mein größtes Problem. Auf der Schweissnaht der Dämpferaufnahme ist ein feiner Riss in der Lasur. Wenn ich den Dämpfer los schraube, ist er fast nicht zu sehen. Wenn man die Schraube festzieht, steht das ganze leicht unter Spannung und der Riss wird fühlbar. Ist das überhaubt normal, dass zwischen den Dämpferbuchsen und der Aufnahme Spiel ist?


----------



## Kuwahades (8. September 2011)

ne da darf kein Spiel sein !


----------



## gemeinling (8. September 2011)

Werd das nochmal nachmessen. 16.8mm sollte der Dämpfer mit Buchsen haben wenn ich mich nicht irre. Evtl. sind die Buchsen ja nicht passgenau



Buchsenmass passt. Hab an der Dämpferaufname aber ca. 1mm mehr (ca. 18mm)



so... hatte noch ein par andere Buchsen rumliegen(18.8) und hab die erstmal auf 18mm abgefeilt. Damit passt es spielfrei. Eine Dauerlösung ist das aber nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie der Abstand zwischen der Aufnahme der Dämpferschienen sein muss? Evtl. liegt´s ja an den Schienen.
Was für Möglichkeiten habe ich mit dem Riss... stört mich optisch nicht aber würde gerne wissen, ob´s tatsächlich nur im Lack ist

Auf dem Bild ist der Riss zu erkennen


----------



## dangerousD (8. September 2011)

Den Riss solltest Du zur Sicherheit bei Nicolai checken lassen... Ferndiagnose ist bei so etwas immer schwer.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. September 2011)

wenn sich das Gusset bewegt hat ist das sicher nicht nur in der Beschichtung!
Allerdings war bei meinem UFO DS auch die Beschichtung so alt und hart, das die abgeblättert ist und es aussah, als wäre das Gusset aufgebogen.

also endweder Lack runter und kucken oder einschicken und professionell durchchecken lassen, kommt Dich im Endeffekt wahrscheinlich günstiger und ist wahrscheinlich gesünder !



dreamdeep schrieb:


>



kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Farbe heisst und welche RAL Numemr das ist


----------



## Kuwahades (8. September 2011)

gemeinling schrieb:


> ... eine rc3 Kartusche fände ich da Fahrwerksmässig interessanter



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/408596/cat/all


hier neulich war noch eine für 80 im bikemarkt


----------



## dr.juggles (8. September 2011)

charcoal grey


----------



## gemeinling (8. September 2011)

Ich hate eh mit dem Gedanken gespielt den Rahmen über den Winter neu pulvern zu lassen... wäre dann ein Abwasch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (9. September 2011)

meine neueste " Spielerei"....


----------



## WODAN (9. September 2011)

Grunzi schrieb:


> meine neueste " Spielerei"....




Naja, ist wie auf einen 90PS Audi A4 ein "RS4" Symbol zu kleben


----------



## Deleted 83484 (9. September 2011)

.....es ist nicht geklebt


----------



## WODAN (9. September 2011)

Grunzi schrieb:


> .....es ist nicht geklebt



Egal 

Du kannst es auch mit Blattgold "aufbügeln", Ergebnis ist das gleiche


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. September 2011)

Wie hast du das denn gemacht ? Gelackt o. Gelasert ?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (9. September 2011)

Ich hab meinem Radel mal neue Reifen spendiert.




Bin echt zufrieden mit den Reifen.


----------



## wildbiker (9. September 2011)

Jipp, hab die Ardent (zwar in 2.25) und bin sehr positiv überrascht, sehr guten Grip in der Kurve, bei Nässe auch super und sonst bügeln die über alles locker drüber. allerdings haben die ne schlechte Selbstreinigung...


----------



## tommi101 (9. September 2011)

Schönes AC, ist XL? Sieht garnicht so groß aus.

Mein AM hat letzte Woche auch neue Pellen bekommen. 





 Bin auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## Deleted 83484 (10. September 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wie hast du das denn gemacht ? Gelackt o. Gelasert ?




sandgestrahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (10. September 2011)

Mein neuer Aufbau vom Nonius:


----------



## Elektrochemie (10. September 2011)

Die Welt hat schon schönere Fotos gesehen aber irgendwas muss man ja mal hier rein stellen...


----------



## dangerousD (11. September 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Mein neuer Aufbau vom Nonius:



Das nenne ich mal schlichte Eleganz. Gefällt 

Auch wenn die Rohloff für mich persönlich nicht die erste Wahl wäre...
Aber da will ich mich gar nicht einmischen


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2011)

super räder hier.


----------



## some.body (12. September 2011)

Elektrochemie schrieb:


> Die Welt hat schon schönere Fotos gesehen aber irgendwas muss man ja mal hier rein stellen...



Gefaellt  - auch wenn's Foto nicht so prickelnd ist.
Was wiegt's denn mit dem Hammerschmidt und Reverb "Gedoehns"?


----------



## Andi-Y (12. September 2011)

Hi,
schöne Bikes die ihr hier habt! Hier mal wieder meins nach ein paar Umbauten:





Gruß,
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (12. September 2011)

schönes -N-


----------



## blutbuche (13. September 2011)

...bis auf das sofa


----------



## sluette (13. September 2011)

Andi-Y schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...Hier mal wieder meins nach ein paar Umbauten:
> ...



zumindest die laufräder wären mir zu weiss. ich glaube wenn die klassisch schwarz wären, würde es gesamt besser rüber kommen.
ich bin von meinem kurzen weiss trip (gabel und druckstreben wie bei dir) wieder schnell weg. denn wenn man die kiste nicht nur bei sonne fährt (und so sieht's ja bei dir auch aus) wird das weiss doch sehr schnell unansehnlich.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...bis auf das



kellerbild.


----------



## Elektrochemie (13. September 2011)

some.body schrieb:


> Gefaellt  - auch wenn's Foto nicht so prickelnd ist.
> Was wiegt's denn mit dem Hammerschmidt und Reverb "Gedoehns"?



Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung.


----------



## simoncarve (13. September 2011)

Ist zwar fast schon ein Youngtimer....aber ist halt einfach nicht kaputt zu kriegen....Mein Helius FR...jetzt mit 180mm Steiner Gabel aus meinem alten Votec...


----------



## kroiterfee (14. September 2011)

bitte ein größeres bild.


----------



## Jack22001 (14. September 2011)

gross genug 
das Helius sieht fast so aus wie mein Bass - gleiche farbe und decals und wahrscheinlich nicht viel jünger


----------



## Kuwahades (15. September 2011)

Gudn,
würdet ihr das Sitzrohr eines BMXTB auf 30.9 mm aufreiben, um ein hydraulische Sattelstütze zu fahren ?
in 30.0 sind ja keine zu bekommen, oder ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gudn,
> würdet ihr das Sitzrohr eines BMXTB auf 30.9 mm aufreiben, um ein hydraulische Sattelstütze zu fahren ?
> in 30.0 sind ja keine zu bekommen, oder ?
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Die von KS, GD und Rase gibts auch in 27,2. Wäre die bessere Lösung.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (15. September 2011)

wie lange sollte denn so ein Spacer im Idealfall sein ?
die KSP 850 von Kindshock gibt es ja mitlerweile fÃ¼r 40â¬ 
taugt die was ?






SLX Kurbel und Dreist werden die tage noch verbaut


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> wie lange sollte denn so ein Spacer im Idealfall sein ?



Bei dem Rad sind die klassischen 10cm absolut ausreichen

G.


----------



## c_w (15. September 2011)

Zu den Sattelstuetzen gibts nen eigenen Thread... kann man mal querlesen, mit den Kindshock Modellen gibt es schon haeufig Aerger, vor allem mit den aelteren... aehnliches gilt auch fuer die Joplin, besser isses jetzt wohl mit der Reverb. Ich wuerde mir heute wohl allerhoechstens ne Reverb kaufen oder warten, was der Markt in der naechsten Zeit so bringt, da soll ja einiges kommen.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2011)

Kuwa
ich bekomm die tage 
1xRS Reverb und  -1xCrank Brothers Joplin Stützen günstich  rein.

warte noch was...ok.


----------



## Kuwahades (15. September 2011)

Warten kann ich, hab genug Zeitvertreib 








das ist auch der Grund dafür, dass ich mich nicht überall einlesen kann und deswegen auch mal mit Fragen nerve


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2011)

passt super in "Zeig was Du hast"


----------



## Kuwahades (15. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> passt super in "Zeig was Du hast"



... hab Spaß in de Backen


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2011)

wart mal ab wenn sie ein fahrrad haben will,-
 u. mit dir die erste grössere tour unternimmt...

dann haste erst recht Spaß in de Backen


----------



## embee (15. September 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Warten kann ich, hab genug Zeitvertreib
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pantera Shirt... haha. MEGA gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (15. September 2011)

sie heisst ja auch Pantera 

ja ich plane schon einen Pumptrack aufm Baumstück von meinem Obba, da kömmer dann von mir aus jeden Tag ne Tour hinmachen 
werde da erstmal mal nen Übungstable fürn Babba errichten, damit der net ganz so blaß da steht, wenns endlich losgeht 

Vielleicht bekommt sie ja auch noch ne Wildcard fürs Übungsgelände der Rockriders


----------



## dr.juggles (15. September 2011)

cowboys from hell...eine meiner lieblingsplatten


----------



## Kuwahades (15. September 2011)

ja das ist ne Einstiegsdroge


----------



## Brickowski (15. September 2011)

Ich hab zwei KS I950 im Einsatz,eine absolut problemlos seit 2 Jahren, eine zickig seit dem Kauf....von daher würd ich auch lieber von den billigeren KS modellen abraten. Aber eigentlich wollt ich ja nur sagen,dass die Kleine auf dem Bild da oben absolut zucker is


----------



## Kuwahades (16. September 2011)

ich denke mal ne Gravity Dropper wirds wohl werden.

Danke
ich erzähle ja immer jedem ich würde sie für ne Ducati Monster und 2 Dobermänner eintauschen, aber ohne könnt ich glaube ich garnet mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2011)

Die GD ist relativ problemlos, die hatte ich auch sehr lange im Einsatz und leistet immer noch ihre Dienste, nur gerade net bei mir.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossNikX (16. September 2011)

Ein Gerät aus einer anderen als der hier üblichen Branche... Aber dennoch ein Nicolai. Und das geht auch richtig schnell bergab!


----------



## nollak (16. September 2011)

Schick, würd ich so auch nehmen!


----------



## Elfriede (16. September 2011)

Sehr sexy! Hoffentlich kann ich auch bald was entsprechendes zeigen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2011)

Eines der besten Rennräder auf dem Planeten!

Der Hammer....


----------



## Ongele (16. September 2011)

Verdammt warum fahr ich nur Mountainbike 

aber sehr sehr Schön


----------



## tommi101 (16. September 2011)

Hut ab...der Mann hat Geschmack! Farbliche Abstimmung ne 1!!!


----------



## wildbiker (16. September 2011)

Sehr geil... Was wiegts? Allerdings gefällt mir der Vorbau nicht... Find Easton hat da schönere im Angebot..


----------



## guru39 (16. September 2011)

Holla die Waldfee, sau geil die Kiste


----------



## blutbuche (16. September 2011)

..gefällt sogar mir ...


----------



## JAY-L (16. September 2011)

Super schönes Bike! Gratuliere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (17. September 2011)

CrossNikX schrieb:


> Ein Gerät aus einer anderen als der hier üblichen Branche... Aber dennoch ein Nicolai. Und das geht auch richtig schnell bergab!



die sattelstellung schaut irgendwie gewöhnungbedürftig aus, kann aber am kamerawinkel bei der aufnahme liegen.
und die dura ace kurbel passt mir irgendwie farblich nicht ans sonst sehr schöne bike.


----------



## CrossNikX (17. September 2011)

@wildbiker: welcher? Hatte schon die kleineren Easton-Carbon-Vorbauten im Einsatz, der EC70 ist mir zu weich, der flext fast doppelt so weit wie der 90er.. das Teil soll ja nicht nur geil aussehen, sondern erstmal richtig gut fahren  Und ausser Carbon kommt nüscht dran..

Gewicht liegt bei genau 7kg, für einen XL Nicolairahmen ein sensationelles Gewicht. Der Oberhammer ist allerdings die Steifigkeit, hier im Harz zum Torfhaus hoch im Wiegeritt rockt das Teil jeden Carbonrahmen und bergab gehts mit 80km/h wie auf Schienen in die Kurve..

@sluette: welche Kurbel dann? DuraAce zum vergolden schicken? Das ist mir zuviel  Ich lass es so, es muß ja auch Gründe für das nächste Projekt geben! Der Sattel passt so, am Helius FR steht der Sattel auch bei mit anders

Danke an alle für freundliche Feedback, danke an Nicolai für diesen extrem geilen Rahmen. Rot elox ist die Macht!

Danke auch an Herrn Hoshi Yoshida und www.apliquet.com für die Sonderanfertigung der Gold-Chrom-Decals!!!

In Action (N-Vorgänger):


----------



## der-gute (17. September 2011)

ich finds geil!
ausser die Kettenblattgarnitur der DuraAce, die fand ich schon immer hässlich.

wie groß bist du?


----------



## CrossNikX (17. September 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich finds geil!
> ausser die Kettenblattgarnitur der DuraAce, die fand ich schon immer hässlich.
> 
> wie groß bist du?



196cm


----------



## der-gute (17. September 2011)

ich, mit ebenfalls 196cm, werd immer neidischer...

;-)


----------



## trailterror (17. September 2011)

@crosnikx

72kmh, nee oder?


----------



## machero (17. September 2011)

CrossNikX schrieb:


>



Selbstanzeige?


----------



## zuspät (17. September 2011)

die frage is woher hast du das foto? geiles bike


----------



## CrossNikX (17. September 2011)

machero schrieb:


> Selbstanzeige?



richtig, 15â¬ wegen VerkehrsgefÃ¤hrdung und ein nettes Telefonat..

Der Blitzer steht am flachen Teil der Abfahrt, wo es richtig runter geht liegt mein persÃ¶nlicher Rekord bei 96,2 km/h (gps-gemessen)..

Cheers!


PS: Es braucht keinen Downhiller um ein rauschendes Adrenalinfest zu feiern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (18. September 2011)

Jedem seine persönliche herausforderung, aber für mich wär das nix


----------



## zuspät (18. September 2011)

die 15 flocken wärens mir auch wert gewesen


----------



## waldschrad (18. September 2011)

sorry, nur natel pic... aber will fahren-net fotographieren...
greetz chris


----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2011)

Sieht richtig böse aus so ganz in schwarz


----------



## sluette (19. September 2011)

waldschrad schrieb:


> sorry, nur natel pic... aber will fahren-net fotographieren...
> greetz chris



was ist da eigentlich für eine bremsscheibe vorne montiert. gibt's da mal ein detailbild von?


----------



## WODAN (19. September 2011)

waldschrad schrieb:


> ++++
> sorry, nur natel pic... aber will fahren-net fotographieren...
> greetz chris



Wow, gefällt mir! 
Darf man nach dem Gewicht fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (19. September 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> was ist da eigentlich für eine bremsscheibe vorne montiert. gibt's da mal ein detailbild von?



Das ist ne Avid G3 Clean Sweep. Hab gehört, wegen irgendwelcher Rechtsstreitigkeiten dürften die nicht mehr wie bisher ausgefräst werden


----------



## stuk (19. September 2011)

mal wieder am see


----------



## Tuti (19. September 2011)

klasse.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. September 2011)

waldschrad schrieb:


> sorry, nur natel pic... aber will fahren-net fotographieren...
> greetz chris



Lecker!!!

Das AM Lago natürlich auch!


----------



## kraftl (19. September 2011)

Hallo CrossNikX,

bestes Material! Einwillig in der Farbgebung aber einfach neu & erfrischend! Leider stört (finde auch ich) das Silber der Kurbel!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@sluette: welche Kurbel dann? DuraAce zum vergolden schicken? Das ist mir zuviel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich lass es so, es muß ja auch Gründe für das nächste Projekt geben! Der Sattel passt so, am Helius FR steht der Sattel auch bei mit anders
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

würde ich eher vorschlagen die Kurbel kpl. in schwarz eloxieren zu lassen. Lasse soeben meine XT-Kurbel bei München-Elox einfärben. Wenn Du dbzgl. Kontaktdaten u.s.w. brauchst, einfach melden! 

Gibt es denn mehr understatement als soweit zu gehen, die Logo's sündteurer Anbauteile verschwinden zu lassen? Der Kenner wird die Kurbel auch nach der Farbkur erkennen, glaub mir... 

gruß,

Kraftl


----------



## KHUJAND (19. September 2011)

schwar matt gepulverte kurbelarme halten viel länger die beschichtung als ne elox. schicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. September 2011)

Da kann ich zustimmen! Hab 2 gepulverte Kurbeln und die Farbe hält super.


----------



## waldschrad (19. September 2011)

gewicht weiss i noch nicht - sobald ich s anne waage hatte, werd i bescheid geben... 
seh aber noch potenzial...
die cleen sweep wird noch gegen ne shimano getauscht...
standrohre werden au no beschichtet-denk auf weihnachten 
einige kleine details.... noch nicht schwarz genug !
greetz chris


----------



## stuk (19. September 2011)

@ Sepprheingauner

Danke
 habe zwei von Euren Piloten nach der TOUR am Radweg von Arco nach Torbole getroffen.....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. September 2011)

hähä, ist ja lustig ;-) So klein ist die Welt. Cool!

Muss direkt mal nachforschen, wer da wieder war ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (22. September 2011)

ein ion ??? mit einen vivid air und mit gold-elox und ein blaues glaube ich
haben uns nett gegrüßt.
Eure genialen trikots fallen ja auch ziemlich auf......


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. September 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ein ion ??? mit einen vivid air und mit gold-elox und ein blaues glaube ich
> haben uns nett gegrüßt.
> Eure genialen trikots fallen ja auch ziemlich auf......



1. Ion könnte gut sein  Ich frag mal rum.
2. Brav 
3. Danke 
4. Ich muss da auch hin


----------



## kroiterfee (25. September 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Warten kann ich, hab genug Zeitvertreib
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!


----------



## Kuwahades (26. September 2011)

Gestern in Stromberg geknippst, hoffe mal meine wird auch so


----------



## blutbuche (26. September 2011)

...heute nachmittag - geiles wetter - geiles bike


----------



## Ge!st (28. September 2011)

Kleines Mini-Update, mein AM jetzt mit Gusset-Zughalter


----------



## san_andreas (28. September 2011)

So jetzt alle Gold-Teile noch schwarz und bäääm !


----------



## frankweber (28. September 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> !


 

sorry hab lang nicht gepostet, gilt kuwas zeitvertreib, das ist wirklich der beste grund für weniger aufmerksamkeit im forum.


----------



## -FELIX- (28. September 2011)

*mein altes helius dh 01 als nächstes kommen noch größere scheiben u. bessere federgabel.....*

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/987244]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/987243]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (28. September 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQWun2OcUIk&feature=related"]We call it a Klassiker      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Ge!st (29. September 2011)

Ich habe heute mal wieder eine bisschen an meinem TFR rumgebastelt... das Bike ist immer Freude


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2011)

schon klaa... aber es kommt an dein helius AM nicht rann.


----------



## sluette (29. September 2011)

upgrade baby:






laufräder neu: hope hoops am4 mit dt ex500 felgen
bremsen neu: hope tech m4 hint of green sonderserie
sattelstütze neu: rockshox reverb

naja, ich wollte eigentlich ein bild in sauber posten, ging nicht musste bewegt werden sattel kommt noch ein stück zurück.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. September 2011)

Geiles AM! 

Super Farbe...


----------



## Diamondaine (29. September 2011)

Farblich gefällt mir persönlich der Aufbau überhaupt nicht. Ist ja gott sei Dank auch geschmackssache.
Allerdings sagt es mir von den Komponenten sehr zu (bis auf den Sattel). Was wiegts denn?

Diamondaine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (29. September 2011)

und einen neuen lenker? war der nicht gülden?
echt schön, war es aber schon immer

kleiner tipp, rüste noch auf die schwimmende scheiben um!

mfg


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2011)

alles N´s


----------



## sluette (30. September 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> und einen neuen lenker? war der nicht gülden?
> echt schön, war es aber schon immer
> 
> kleiner tipp, rüste noch auf die schwimmende scheiben um!
> ...



ja, lenker ist auch neu, hatte ich das nicht schon mal erwähnt...

gülden ging nicht mehr, hatte immer augenschmerzen beim betrachten von lenker und naben. ich habe die teile also fast auf rezept bekommen 

floatings sind bei den AM hoops wegen der 4-loch aufnahme leider nicht möglich:


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> alles N´s





da wo penner schlafen ?


----------



## sluette (30. September 2011)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Farblich gefällt mir persönlich der Aufbau überhaupt nicht...



perfekt, stell dir mal vor jedes bike hier würde jedem gefallen.



Diamondaine schrieb:


> ...Was wiegts denn?



16,5kg... mir sind gestern beim wiegen fast die augen raus gefallen. ist zwar nicht genau, weil ich nur eine digitale personenwaage habe, aber ich mache mir gerade ernsthaft gedanken ob die HS wieder rausfliegt... unter 16kg sollte es schon sein.


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da wo penner schlafen ?



so ungefähr


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> so ungefähr



 da hab ichs dir  aber wiedergegegben.


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da hab ichs dir  aber wiedergegegben.




ich fühl mich schon ein klein wenig von dir gedisst


----------



## Diamondaine (30. September 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> perfekt, stell dir mal vor jedes bike hier würde jedem gefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> 16,5kg... mir sind gestern beim wiegen fast die augen raus gefallen. ist zwar nicht genau, weil ich nur eine digitale personenwaage habe, aber ich mache mir gerade ernsthaft gedanken ob die HS wieder rausfliegt... unter 16kg sollte es schon sein.



Joa, für nen AM Aufbau wiegt das ja schon einiges. Leichte ION ST Aufbauten wiegen fast nicht mehr. 
Das Ziel für meinen AM Aufbau ist sub 14kg.... Von dem was ich damit vorhabe reicht auch nen AC aber das plus an Federweg will ich halt doch haben 

Hast du ne Talas verbaut oder is das eine nicht-absenkbare?


----------



## sluette (1. Oktober 2011)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Hast du ne Talas verbaut oder is das eine nicht-absenkbare?



rahmen: helius am 2009
gabel: fox 36 talas rc2 2010
dämpfer: fox dhx5.0 2010
steuersatz: reset racing 118-HD
vorbau: hope dh
lenker: raceface atlas fr
griffe: acros a-grips
bremsen: hope m4
laufräder: hope hoops am4
schaltgriffe: sram x9
schaltwerk: sram x9 shortcage
kassette: shimano xt 11-34
kurbel: hammerschmidt AM
sattelstütze: rockshox reverb 380
sattelklemme: hope
sattel specialized phenom 143
schläuche: schwalbe ???
reifen: maxxis ardent 2.4 fr

fehlt noch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde das Gewicht wird bei einem AM Bike überbewertet. Es muss im Gelände halten !


----------



## stuk (1. Oktober 2011)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Joa, für nen AM Aufbau wiegt das ja schon einiges. Leichte ION ST Aufbauten wiegen fast nicht mehr.
> Das Ziel für meinen AM Aufbau ist sub 14kg.... Von dem was ich damit vorhabe reicht auch nen AC aber das plus an Federweg will ich halt doch haben
> 
> Hast du ne Talas verbaut oder is das eine nicht-absenkbare?



sub 14 kg sind machbar. Meins z.B. liegt mit Pulver, 3fach, artgerechten Laufrädern und Coilgabel ! bei 14.4.







ps. Absenkgabeln braucht das AM eigentlich bei einer 160er Gabel nicht. Habe schon ewig nicht mehr am u-turn gedreht. (nur für den transport im/auf dem auto)


----------



## Jettj (1. Oktober 2011)

So es ist vollbracht 

Morgen werden nur noch die Leitungen gekürzt.

Gewicht: 17,86 Kg 

Mein Dank geht an.

Artur [Khujand]
Nicolai Gmbh
Robert [User Punkt]
Ralph [Mountainbikes]
Robert[Mountainbikes]









Gruss
Kevin


----------



## nollak (1. Oktober 2011)

Soweit sehr schick. Aber ne Boxguide?


----------



## Jettj (1. Oktober 2011)

Jap eine Boxguid .
Kostet 90 Euro weniger als ne Mrp oder E-thirteen und funktioniert besser im Ufo.
Man muss z.b. nix abpfeilen oder sonstiges,sie läuft sogar schleif frei.


----------



## nollak (1. Oktober 2011)

Hmm ok, meine lief immer sehr bescheiden.

Gut die MRP ist auch nicht der Bringer nachdem nachm halben Jahr der Lower Guide zerbröselt ist. Aber funktioniert wesentlich besser bei mir.


----------



## mcmarco (1. Oktober 2011)

Suche gebrauchtes Argon FR in XL! Bitte alles anbieten. Danke, Marco


----------



## Jettj (1. Oktober 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Hmm ok, meine lief immer sehr bescheiden.
> 
> Gut die MRP ist auch nicht der Bringer nachdem nachm halben Jahr der Lower Guide zerbröselt ist. Aber funktioniert wesentlich besser bei mir.


 
Jeder hat halt seine eigene erfahrungen gemacht . Und ich mach den Sport schon seit dem ich 11 bin und das war 2001.
Hatte schon einige Fahrräder und Parts und irgentwan will man einfach nicht mehr extrem viel für Bike-Parts ausgeben wo man sowieso kein unterschied merkt beim Fahren .


----------



## nollak (1. Oktober 2011)

Joa das stimmt schon. Ich war halt absolut unzufrieden mit dem Teil aber nun gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2011)

@jettj: schönes Bike ! Ich hätte noch eine MRP G2 für dich.


----------



## stöpsel84 (2. Oktober 2011)

Suche Nicolai Argon CC oder Fr Rahmen in Gr.M,hätte Nicolai Helius FR Rahmen in Gr. m


----------



## Jettj (2. Oktober 2011)

So fertig [Leitung gekürzt] und erste fahrt heute gehabt.

Einfach nur klasse,der Dämpfer und die Gabel sind der Oberhammer.
Ein sehr sehr leises Fahrrad was ganz simpel aufgebaut ist und unter 18 Kg wiegt. Genau 17,86 Kg


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


>



die Farbkombi gefällt mir immer wieder!
genau so soll irgendwann mal mein AC aussehn


----------



## stefan aus s (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, ich hab ein Argon CC Gr. M, und welches Bj. ist dein Fr, mfg Stefan.


----------



## stöpsel84 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ein Bild wäre super!





stefan aus s schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab ein Argon CC Gr. M, und welches Bj. ist dein Fr, mfg Stefan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (3. Oktober 2011)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Ein Bild wäre super!



Könntet Ihr das bitte an einer anderen Stelle klären, ich bin mal so frei und zitiere die Verhaltensregeln für die Herstellerforen:



> Standard Verkaufsthreads in den Herstellerforen
> Nachdem in letzter Zeit immer häufiger Verkaufsthreads in den Herstellerforen auftauchen wollen wir nochmals auf die Forenregeln die hier speziell in den Herstellerforen gelten, aufmerksam machen.
> 
> Die Prämisse der Herstellerforen liegt auf dem Endkundensupport durch die jeweiligen Hersteller und der technischen Hilfe der Community untereinander.
> ...



Danke


----------



## pillehille (3. Oktober 2011)

Neu sind: Lyrik, Reverb, HR (DTswiss EX 5.1 & 340d)





Kabel werden noch neu verlegt...


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Oktober 2011)

Schick!

Ist das eine FR ? Bauj.?


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2011)

es passt mir wie angegossen !   



stuk schrieb:


>





@Jettj  hast du evtl. ein besseres bild ?


----------



## stuk (4. Oktober 2011)

Khujand, haste deins schon umgebaut? 
(auf dem bild, war der lenker aber noch oben)


----------



## Jettj (4. Oktober 2011)

@Artur.
Sorry 

Grad welche gemacht.









17,86 Kg


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Oktober 2011)

sehr schick.
Hast Du zufällig eine Teileliste mit Gewichten ?

fahre auch den LRS mit DH Schläuchen und Minion 2.5 2ply aufm Ion und bin da bei 19,5 kg.

würde mal gerne ein bischen vergleichen


----------



## Jettj (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab nix gewogen aber eine teilliste habe ich für dich.

Rahmen: Nicolai Ufo-St Größe M
Steuersatz: Reset 5.Wan Shorty
Spacer: Ng-Carbon Spacer
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Rc mit Beschichtung und Extra Weiche Feder
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid air Tune Medium 222mm Ebl
Vorbau: Truvative Holzfeller Direkt Mount
Lenker: Truvative Boobar 
Griffe: Oury Lock On
Bremsen: Avid Code R 2012 Vr / Hr 200mm
Schalthebel: Sram x.9
Schaltwerk: Sram x.9 Shortcage
Kassette: Sram Pg - 970 11 - 26 T
Kette: Sram Pc - 991 Hollowpin
Kurbel: Truvative Descedant 165mm 
Innenlager: Truvative Gxp 73mm
Pedalen: Nc-17 Sudpinn 3
Kettenfühung: Truvative Boxguide Xr
Klemme: Hope Qr [kommt noch eine Blaue]
Sattelstütze: Truvative Holzfeller 30,9mm
Sattel: Nc-17 Xc Titian
Laufradsatz: Veltec Dhr Vr / 20mm Hr / 135x12mm
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller 2 2.4 Vr / Hr 65A
Schläuche: Maxxis Dh light 2.1 - 2.5 Vr / Hr
Felgenband: Schwalbe Klebe Teile .

Müsste alles gewesen sein.Würde das protone kit mit der Beschichtung Funktionieren wäre bei knapp 17,4 Kg.
Also,wenn jemand ein Proton Kit brauch ich hab eins hier liegen


----------



## Ti-Max (4. Oktober 2011)

Geiles UFO


----------



## Jettj (4. Oktober 2011)

Danke Danke .
Wollte einfach mal was einfaches haben,falls mal was kaput gehen sollte,dass es nicht so heftig im geldbeutel weh tut.
Und es fährt sich extrem gut mit dem Dämpfer,viel besser als mit dem Coil Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. Oktober 2011)

Wirklich schön, das UFO. Nur die Kefü ist einfach total unschön.


----------



## nollak (4. Oktober 2011)

Du hattest das Ufo ja schonmal aufgebaut. Du hattest da nicht zufälligerweise nen normalen Vivid drin und kannst mal was vergleichsweise dazu sagen.


----------



## Luke-VTT (4. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wirklich schön, das UFO. Nur die Kefü ist einfach total unschön.



Das unterschreib ich wörtlich


----------



## Jettj (4. Oktober 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Du hattest das Ufo ja schonmal aufgebaut. Du hattest da nicht zufälligerweise nen normalen Vivid drin und kannst mal was vergleichsweise dazu sagen.


Der unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht.
Der Vivid Air ist viel Sensibler als der Coil,super softes ansprech verhalten und rauscht nicht durch den Federweg,so ist der erste eindruck von unseren Strecken.
Diese Woche geht es vlt nach Willingen


----------



## nollak (4. Oktober 2011)

Dann erzähll mal mehr dazu wenn du in Willingen gefahren bist. Hört sich ja ansich schonmal gut an.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> @Artur.
> Sorry
> 
> Grad welche gemacht.
> ...




evtl. den sattel leicht nach vorne kipppen. oder ?


----------



## Jettj (4. Oktober 2011)

Würde ich gerne,mehr geht aber leider nicht.
Hab die stütze locker 5x gedreht aber dann ist der sattel zu grade und das sieht nicht aus.
Aber es lässt sich auch so sehr bequem fahrren und man sitzt echt gut drauf.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne,mehr geht aber leider nicht.
> .



dann stimmt damit was nicht.


----------



## Jettj (4. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dann stimmt damit was nicht.


 Kann sein,aber ich komme damit gut zurecht.Auf dem Foto kommt das auch etwas krasser rüber als es ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (4. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch mal endlich ein würdiges  Bild für das Prachtstück 

edit: Die Sattelstellung ist echt krass.


----------



## der Digge (4. Oktober 2011)

Hätte noch ne BBB Skyscraper Stütze, da lässt sich der Winkel vernünftig einstellen


----------



## san_andreas (4. Oktober 2011)

Die Truvativ geht genauso einzustellen, vielleicht ist sie ja falsch montiert.


----------



## ibislover (4. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Truvativ geht genauso einzustellen, vielleicht ist sie ja falsch montiert.


die obere platte der sattelklemmung verkehrtherum montiert und man hat beschriebenes problem.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Khujand, haste deins schon umgebaut?
> (auf dem bild, war der lenker aber noch oben)



hatte die einstellung nach deinen angaben übernommen... leider kam ich damit in willingen garnicht zurecht. 

sorry.


----------



## stuk (4. Oktober 2011)

hmmm ????
komisch? was hat dir nicht gepasst? zu hart? zu weich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> hmmm ????
> komisch? was hat dir nicht gepasst? zu hart? zu weich?



zu weich.  

aber auf deinem rad habe ich mich sehr wohl gefühlt.


----------



## stuk (4. Oktober 2011)

hau noch mal ein bar mehr rein. ich ging am WE auch auf 11.5.
Vielleicht sollten wir einmal die beiden Räder zusammenbringen.....spätestens wenn ich das andere auto habe.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir einmal die beiden Räder zusammenbringen.....spätestens wenn ich das andere auto habe.



erst mach ich das AM  von meinem schwager fertich... weil er 0  ahnung von federwegseinstellungen hat.


----------



## Rhombus (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnte Euch nen Crafter anbieten, da würde dann auch noch mein baldiges N reinpassen


----------



## maik.k. (5. Oktober 2011)

mein geliebtes Helius FR






und mein geliebtes M-Pire


----------



## WODAN (5. Oktober 2011)

maik.k. schrieb:


> ###
> 
> mein geliebtes Helius FR
> 
> ...



Sehr schick, besonderst das MPire! 
Hoffentlich kommt mein MPire bald von Nicolai zurück


----------



## Jettj (5. Oktober 2011)

Ein MPire brauch ich auch noch 
Das da oben ist einfach herlich


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. Oktober 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Der unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht.
> Der Vivid Air ist viel Sensibler als der Coil,super softes ansprech verhalten und rauscht nicht durch den Federweg,so ist der erste eindruck von unseren Strecken.



Haä ??????



lg
Wolfgang


----------



## nollak (5. Oktober 2011)

Denke mal das der etwas progessivere Dämpfer im Degressiven Hinterbau vom Ufo besser ist. Deswegen frag ich ja auch. Habe das stellenweise das beim vivid mal ordentlich durchn federweg rauscht. Das war vorher mitm DHX 5 noch schlimmer.


----------



## Jettj (6. Oktober 2011)

Hatte mit meinem Vivid Air Dämpfer noch keinen einzigen Durchschlag gehabt und wir haben hier paar kicker wo man echt schnell rüber geht und es passiert öfters mal,das man ins flache fliegt.
Er geht halt richtig schön in die Dämpfung und wird Progressive.
Bin früher den Manitou Ixs 4 gefahren {wie auch immer der heist} musste ihn mit Maxi Druck fahren hatte dadurch keinen Sag und er ist mir immer und immer wieder bei den kleinsten Sachen durchgeschlagen das gleiche hatte ich auch bei dem Dhx 5 Air gehabt.
Ich sage jetzt auch einfach mal das der Vivid Air Dämpfer besser Funktioniert als die Dämpfer die ich hatte [Rc4,Dhx5,Dhx3,Dhx 5 Air,Vivid Coil,Manitou Swinger 4/6Way]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (6. Oktober 2011)

Jettj, wenn dir ein Coil-Dämpfer ständig durchschlägt, dann hast oder hattest du die falsche Federhärte!

Bei den Air-Dämpfern gibt es tatsächlich deutliche Unterschiede, die man nicht auf die Einstellung abschieben kann und die Fox DHX Air gehören auch meiner Erfahrung und Meinung (hatte mal 3 Stück davon) zu den schlechteren Air-Dämpfern. Ich habe nur noch einen DHX 5.0 Air und zwar die Low-Volumen-Version in meinem Nonius CC im Einsatz, der ist da ganz brauchbar, die High-Volumen-Modelle kann man vergessen.

Vom Vivid Air habe ich schon viel Gutes gehört, den würde ich selbst gerne mal testen (vielleicht kaufe ich im Bikemarkt mal einen für´s AM, dann könnte ich den Dämpfer mit dem Marzocchi Roco Air TST R vergleichen, aber eigentlich warte ich auf den Cane Creek Double Barrel Air).

Übrigens den Marzocchi Roco Air TST R kann ich nur empfehlen, das ist ein richtig guter Air-Dämpfer, gegen den sieht ein Fox DHX 5.0 Air echt alt aus. Ich habe z.B. im TFR den DHX 4.0 Coil, den DHX 5.0 Air High-Vulumen und Marzocchi Roco Air TST R direkt vergleichen können. Der DHX 4.0 Coil ist wirklich gut, allerdings schwer wie Blei, den DHX 5.0 Air konnte man völlig vergessen und der Marzocchi Roco Air erledigt seit Monaten zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit seinen Dienst.


----------



## Jettj (6. Oktober 2011)

Bin mein Vivid Coil mit einer 350 Feder bei 68 Kg gefahren. Das passte bis jetzt im fast jeden Rahmen.In meinem altem Balrog hatte ich sogar eine 300 feder,fahre gerne mein Fahrwerk weich,weil ich selbst von mir behaupte das ich sauber fahre und es geht nicht so häftig in den Rücken oder Handgelenke.

Den Marzocchi Dämpfer würde ich gerne mal testen


----------



## some.body (6. Oktober 2011)

hier mein helius am in der "end of season 2011" ausstattung:







neu seit dem letzten mal sind:
- hammerschmidt  am
- fox dhx air mit 216mm einbaulaenge
- sattel sqlab 611

durch die hammerschmidt hat's nochmal 600g zugelegt (im vergleich zu xt 3-fach kurbel mit shaman enduro kettenrolle). jetzt wiegt's 15,99 kg 
fast etwas schwer als tourenrad, aber bergab macht's richtig spass, da durch die hammerschmidt das kettenklappern weg ist. endlich ruhe.

den 216er daempfer fahr ich uebrigens trotz altem 2009er umlenkhebel (typ a) im obersten loch. mit der 2.4er rubber queen (jedenfalls im leicht abgefahrenen zustand) gibt's keine kollision mit dem sitzrohr. keine ahnung wieviel federweg das jetzt sind, aber faehrt sich super fluffig 

die naechste veraenderung wird hinten 10-fach mit short cage sein. und irgendwo muss ich wieder etwas gewicht einsparen, weiss nur nicht wirklich wie.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön, bis auf die Sattelposition.


----------



## some.body (6. Oktober 2011)

ja, stimmt, der sattel ist recht weit vorne. passt aber so, denn die sqlab saettel "funktionieren" nur, wenn man mit den sitzknochen auch ganz hinten sitzt. 
koennte aber auch sein, dass er momentan etwas zu weit vorne ist, denn beim letzten crash hat's mir das teil komplett bis zum anschlag verschoben ... und seitdem darf ich nicht mehr fahren, da ich verletzt bin


----------



## Timmy35 (6. Oktober 2011)

some.body schrieb:


> ... und seitdem darf ich nicht mehr fahren, da ich verletzt bin



ich hoffe nicht an teilen, die mit dem verschieben des sattels zu tun haben könnten!?


----------



## some.body (6. Oktober 2011)

das verschieben des sattels hat zum glueck der rechte oberschenkel erledigt  hauptproblem ist das angeknackste linke handgelenk


----------



## sluette (7. Oktober 2011)

some.body schrieb:


> hier mein helius am in der "end of season 2011" ausstattung:



erstmal ein klasse rad hast du da.

vielleicht sollte ich der leitung meiner reverb auch mal einen größeren bogen gönnen. mein AM hat ja noch die zugführung unterm oberrohr, welche eine freie leitungsposition hatte. leider verklemmt sich nun öfters die leitung der reverb beim absenken. mal sehen ob's was bringt wenn ich die sie nur vorne fest mache wie du.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht an teilen, die mit dem verschieben des sattels zu tun haben könnten!?



 
 hatte ich so oder so ähnlich beim letzten willingen besuch. 
als ich einen superman seatgrab mit dem bauch auf dem sattel (und tiefer) versucht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connerthesaint (7. Oktober 2011)

some.body schrieb:


> hier mein helius am in der "end of season 2011" ausstattung:



Der Tech Sticker ist ziemlich geil! 

Edit:
Wobei ich jetzt erst sehe, dass das ja dein User Name ist. Definitiv zu früh heute Morgen


----------



## Jettj (7. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hatte ich so oder so ähnlich beim letzten willingen besuch.
> als ich einen superman seatgrab mit dem bauch auf dem sattel (und tiefer) versucht habe.


 Superman Plautzengrab ^^.
Auch gestanden ?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Superman Plautzengrab ^^.
> Auch gestanden ?



jepp... der wahsinn schlecht hin. hab mich schon mit nem fetten sturz abgefunden. 
doch meine nach hinten wedelnden beine haben mich noch ausbalanciert.


----------



## Bömmel__ (11. Oktober 2011)

Mein Helius ist da !!!!

erstmal nur fürs Wohnzimmer ;-). Werde jetzt mal langsam nach Teilen schauen.


----------



## tommi101 (11. Oktober 2011)

Gratulation!! Sieht jetzt schon gut aus, da bin ich mal auf den Gesamtaufbau gespannt.
Mehr AM oder mehr Enduro?


----------



## Bömmel__ (11. Oktober 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Gratulation!! Sieht jetzt schon gut aus, da bin ich mal auf den Gesamtaufbau gespannt.
> Mehr AM oder mehr Enduro?



Dank Dir. Ich denke, genau die Mitte wirds werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radvater (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo -
-
Habe eine Frage - Wie eröffne ich hier ein Neues Thema ? Kann mir da jemand helfen-


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2011)

Neues Thema anklicken oben links.


----------



## some.body (11. Oktober 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


> Mein Helius ist da !!!!
> 
> erstmal nur fürs Wohnzimmer ;-). Werde jetzt mal langsam nach Teilen schauen.



geile farbkombination ... kommt echt gut im wohnzimmer zwischen den pflanzen


----------



## some.body (11. Oktober 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> erstmal ein klasse rad hast du da.
> 
> vielleicht sollte ich der leitung meiner reverb auch mal einen größeren bogen gönnen. mein AM hat ja noch die zugführung unterm oberrohr, welche eine freie leitungsposition hatte. leider verklemmt sich nun öfters die leitung der reverb beim absenken. mal sehen ob's was bringt wenn ich die sie nur vorne fest mache wie du.



danke.

das mit dem grossen bogen funktioniert soweit ganz gut, nur wenn der sattel ganz unten ist und das hinterrad weit einfedert, dann streift das manchmal am zug. am daempfergehaeuse streift die leitung auch ein bisschen, allerdings nicht wesentlich, so dass mir das egal ist. wenn ich den sattel lange ganz unten hab, zieh ich die leitung manchmal einfach etwas nach vorne, dann streift das hinterrad nicht mehr dran. deshalb ist der zug am vorderen halter nur leicht fest gemacht und klemmt noch ein bisschen unter der vorderen daempferhalterung.


----------



## Bömmel__ (11. Oktober 2011)

some.body schrieb:


> geile farbkombination ... kommt echt gut im wohnzimmer zwischen den pflanzen



hat meine Frau auch gesagt... LOL


----------



## der Digge (11. Oktober 2011)

Yeah Bömmel! Hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder auf'm Rad


----------



## Bömmel__ (11. Oktober 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Yeah Bömmel! Hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder auf'm Rad



Yeah, ich hab mir schon so oft vorgenommen mal wieder mit Euch zu fahren. Ich denke, wenn ich mein Bike aufgebaut habe, werden wir mal wieder zusammen fahren.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


> Yeah, ich hab mir schon so oft vorgenommen mal wieder mit Euch zu fahren. Ich denke, wenn ich mein Bike aufgebaut habe, werden wir mal wieder zusammen fahren.



Chris dein wohnort und dein fahrstiel passt !  

einzig ,dein avatar bildchen (morewood) musst du noch ändern.


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2011)

Zeiten ändern sich...


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2011)

super Bernd  !  und glückwunsch...

leider konnte ich nie den cheetah chariot anhänger an ein -N-  hängen... die aufnahme der deichsel hat die fette Nicolai strebe nie gepackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> super Bernd  !  und glückwunsch...
> 
> leider konnte ich nie den cheetah chariot anhänger an ein -N-  hängen... die aufnahme der deichsel hat die fette Nicolai strebe nie gepackt.



Die Aufnahme der Deichsel wird doch einfach mit dem Schnellspanner geklemmt oder hat der Cheetah eine Andere?

Leider paßt die Aufnahme aber nicht ans Nucleon, da Steckachse


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Die Aufnahme der Deichsel wird doch einfach mit dem Schnellspanner geklemmt oder hat der Cheetah eine Andere?
> 
> Leider paßt die Aufnahme aber nicht ans Nucleon, da Steckachse




2000 gabs nur eine zum klemmen.


----------



## Kuwahades (12. Oktober 2011)

Cool 

für den Fahrradanhänger werde ich mir aber das 28" NSU vom Schwiegervater umbauen


----------



## zuspät (12. Oktober 2011)

@wodan: zwecks steckachse und hänger musst mal bisschen googeln bild mir ein da gabs ne eigenbaulösung


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2011)

cheetah chariot anhänger kann ich nur empfehlen. 
1999 hatte ich den für 750,-DM  NEU gekauft.
ab 2000 haben wir unseren sohn 5 jahre lang damit gefahren,- ab 2005 unser Tochter ca. 4 jahre lang 
danach habe ich ihn (ohne wesentliche mängel) für 300,- euro verkauft. 

das dingen hat sich sowas von gelohnt.  

ein tip ! im maxis-cosi http://maxi-cosi.com/at-de/produkte/kinderautositze/babyschale-gruppe-0/pebble.aspx
könnt ihr  euer kind schon mit einen halben jahr, am rad  durch den wald  ziehen. 

unsere hatten danach immer einen speed rausch


----------



## zuspät (12. Oktober 2011)

jo die teile sind zwar in der anschaffung etwas teuerer als die konkurenz aber sind einfach bombe zu fahren wenns auf tour geht ham mer einen 2sitzer den wir abwechselnd ziehen können, einfach und schnell


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2011)

zuspät schrieb:


> jo die teile sind zwar in der anschaffung etwas teuerer als die konkurenz aber sind einfach bombe zu fahren wenns auf tour geht ham mer einen 2sitzer den wir abwechselnd ziehen können, einfach und schnell



früher war die anschaffung ja noch eingermassen bezahlbar....... bedenke ich wat die heute kosten.  


hab unseren seinerzeit mit coolen BMX reifen gepimpt


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> cheetah chariot anhänger kann ich nur empfehlen.
> 1999 hatte ich den für 750,-DM  NEU gekauft.
> ab 2000 haben wir unseren sohn 5 jahre lang damit gefahren,- ab 2005 unser Tochter ca. 4 jahre lang
> danach habe ich ihn (ohne wesentliche mängel) für 300,- euro verkauft.
> ...



Wollte schon die gefederte Version, das gibt es erst ab Cougar.
Für die Anhänger gibt es ja extra eine Babyschale, die geht bis 12 Monate.



zuspät schrieb:


> @wodan: zwecks steckachse und hänger musst mal bisschen googeln bild mir ein da gabs ne eigenbaulösung



Yo, denke das Argon FR reicht erst einmal aus. Singletrails sind ja sowieso nicht damit fahrbar, daher beschränken sich die nächsten Touren erst einmal auf Waldautobahnen


----------



## Fatal Error (12. Oktober 2011)

Moin Bernd,

sieht gut aus  
Jetzt nur noch die originalen Chariotschlappen gegen Schwalbe Big Apple in 20 x 2,35 tauschen und die Fuhre is federungstechnisch komplett vom Boden "entkoppelt". Fahre unsere mit max. 1bar und gut is.

Mußt mal schauen, ich glaube SChwalbe hat die ganz breiten aus dem Programm genommen, aber gibt es bestimmt noch im Netz.

Gruss und bis bald
alex

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/60947

PS: kriegt Mama auch eine Kupplung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2011)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Moin Bernd,
> 
> sieht gut aus
> Jetzt nur noch die originalen Chariotschlappen gegen Schwalbe Big Apple in 20 x 2,35 tauschen und die Fuhre is federungstechnisch komplett vom Boden "entkoppelt". Fahre unsere mit max. 1bar und gut is.
> ...





Habe ich schon bestellt 




Fatal Error schrieb:


> PS: kriegt Mama auch eine Kupplung?


----------



## Jettj (12. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> früher war die anschaffung ja noch eingermassen bezahlbar....... bedenke ich wat die heute kosten.
> 
> 
> hab unseren seinerzeit mit coolen BMX reifen gepimpt


 
Der Peter


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Der Peter



*krass*  
für einen augenblick hast du mich echt verwirrt...  bzw. unsicher gemacht. 

es ist aber Dorothea.


----------



## Jettj (12. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt.
Aber die Augen haben schon sehr viel ähnlichkeit auch das lächeln


----------



## san_andreas (12. Oktober 2011)

Der Peter ist doch im Fußballtrikot auf die Welt gekommen !


----------



## schnellerseller (12. Oktober 2011)

Anhängerparade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petete2000 (12. Oktober 2011)

Das bin ich nicht das ist doch meine schwester seht ihr das nicht .Ich war viel dünner als sie und ich wurde im RWO trikot geboren.


----------



## wildbiker (12. Oktober 2011)

Der Hänger wirds wohl demnächst werden, sollte doch ans Nicolai optimal passen, funktioniert auch mit Weber Babyschale:


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2011)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Das bin ich nicht das ist doch meine schwester seht ihr das nicht .Ich war viel dünner als sie und ich wurde im RWO trikot geboren.



Danke das Du meinen Laden in Deine Signatur aufgenommen hast


----------



## radvater (12. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand mehr erzählen über Ihn ?


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ist kein Nicolai


----------



## antique (13. Oktober 2011)

Ist ein etwas älteres Cratoni Bike, noch mit Cantibremsen und dem "praktischen" Tragedreieck (Stoffteil) im Rahmen - sowas war mal in den späten 1980er Jahren weit verbreitet. 
Noch mit Starrgabel, sogar verchromt - passt in die Kategorie "Youngtimer" - oder isses sogar schon ein Oldtimer 

Auf alle Fälle nicht von Nicolai und in der *falschen* Kategorie


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2011)

@san_andreas   nun sitzt er täglich vor dem transfermarkt.de  
@guru39  gerne doch... ich hab ihm dabei geholfen !


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @guru39  gerne doch... ich hab ihm dabei geholfen !


----------



## WODAN (13. Oktober 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Anhängerparade


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2011)

doch richtigen speedrausch erzeugt ihr nur damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerseller (13. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist dein Helm?


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist dein Nicolai?


----------



## radvater (13. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Ist ein etwas älteres Cratoni Bike, noch mit Cantibremsen und dem "praktischen" Tragedreieck (Stoffteil) im Rahmen - sowas war mal in den späten 1980er Jahren weit verbreitet.
> Noch mit Starrgabel, sogar verchromt - passt in die Kategorie "Youngtimer" - oder isses sogar schon ein Oldtimer
> 
> Auf alle Fälle nicht von Nicolai und in der *falschen* Kategorie




Ok ok- nich so recht richtig hier- möcht halt nur son paar Infos-- in der richtige Kategorie meld sich keiner- wenns die richtige ist/war ? (blutiger Anfänger hier)

Deswegen nun wahrs. eine eher dumme Frage- Wer oder was ist Nicolei ?
Oldtimer müsste Er doch sein- Älter gehts ja kaum bei Bikes oda?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Nicolai?



passte von der deichsel wieder mal  nicht...  
und sorry wg. dem No helm .  hatte ihn an diesem tag schlichtweg vergessen.


@radvater willst du uns irgendwie verar5chen ?  zieh leine...


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @radvater willst du uns irgendwie verar5chen ?  zieh leine...



hehe 
älter geht immer !
Kollesch hat sich ein Kayser Herrenrad geholt, bei nem Typen in Rüsselsheim, der hat mehrere Scheuern voll mit Fahrrädern und Teilen, muss wohl so aussehen, wie bei den Ludolfs


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Oktober 2011)

radvater schrieb:


> Deswegen nun wahrs. eine eher dumme Frage- Wer oder was ist Nicolei ?



  

OK, du bist neu dabei  Nicolai ist der eine Hersteller von Fahrradrahmen, den man kennen muss. Und du befindest dich in dessen Herstellerforum 

Also herzlich willkommen, aber pack das Altmetall wieder ein


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Nicolai ist der eine Hersteller von Fahrradrahmen, den man kennen muss.



Es gibt noch andere Hersteller für Fahrradrahmen?


----------



## der-gute (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich dachte Nicolai is ein Rüstungskonzern...


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Oktober 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch andere Hersteller für Fahrradrahmen?



Schon, aber man muss sie nicht kennen 

 naja, Morewood hat schon das eine oder andere schicke Teil gebraten.

Aber die Wahrheit kommt aus Lübbrechtsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich dachte Nicolai is ein Rüstungskonzern...






radvater schrieb:


> Nicolei



evtl.


----------



## radvater (13. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> OK, du bist neu dabei  Nicolai ist der eine Hersteller von Fahrradrahmen, den man kennen muss. Und du befindest dich in dessen Herstellerforum
> 
> Also herzlich willkommen, aber pack das Altmetall wieder ein




-
Achso-muss mich hier erstmal durchwurschteln---------- Na dann- Hab Dank !Ich könnt das Altmetall auch verkaufen und mir ein Nikolai rauslassen -wenn Sie so hochpreisige Bikes/Rahmen überhaupt haben ;-)


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Oktober 2011)

radvater schrieb:


> Ich könnt das Altmetall auch verkaufen und mir ein Nikolai rauslassen -wenn Sie so hochpreisige Bikes/Rahmen überhaupt haben ;-)



Da wirst du deine Kröten schon los


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2011)

radvater schrieb:


> -
> Achso-muss mich hier erstmal durchwurschteln---------- Na dann- Hab Dank !Ich könnt das Altmetall auch verkaufen und mir ein Nikolai rauslassen -wenn Sie so hochpreisige Bikes/Rahmen überhaupt haben ;-)




nimm das .


----------



## Ge!st (13. Oktober 2011)

Nicolai ist ganz eindeutig eine Wodkamarke ihr Banausen


----------



## radvater (13. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> passte von der deichsel wieder mal  nicht...
> und sorry wg. dem No helm .  hatte ihn an diesem tag schlichtweg vergessen.
> 
> 
> @radvater willst du uns irgendwie verar5chen ?  zieh leine...




Nein- das will ich nicht--Leine is schon gezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (13. Oktober 2011)

Wie sich hier einige aufführen....was für ein umgang (ston)....

Es gibt bestimmt mehrere die Nicolai nicht kennen, na und....?


----------



## wildbiker (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenn auch so nen paar Spinner, die Nicolai für nen Russen halten, dachten wär mein Kumpel oder so, und die Bikemarke nicht kennen, nie davon gehört, die wissen gar nicht was die verpassen...die halten Cube, Focus, Canyon, Stevens, Merida, Giant, Cannondale, Red Bull usw. eben fürs Beste was der Bikemarkt zu bieten hat... Ich kann den Kram irgendwie nicht mehr ab...
Apropo Cratoni, ist das nicht ein Helmhersteller?
...und jetze wech da mit dem Altmetall... Nicolai an die Macht


----------



## schnellerseller (14. Oktober 2011)

@ wildbiker
Dein Kommentar ist aber auch keine Werbung für die Marke.
Fakt ist Nikolaus ist halt nicht so bekannt wie der Weihnachtsmann, doch beide haben ihre Fans...
Respekt vor anderen, gilt nicht nur im Wald


----------



## timtim (14. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Kontragonist (14. Oktober 2011)

Schön gesprochen!


----------



## PoisonB (14. Oktober 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> rahmen: helius am 2009
> gabel: fox 36 talas rc2 2010
> dämpfer: fox dhx5.0 2010
> steuersatz: reset racing 118-HD
> ...


 
Und jetzt wird es verkauft


----------



## Jayjay94 (15. Oktober 2011)

> und sorry wg. dem No helm .  hatte ihn an diesem tag schlichtweg  vergessen.



einen HELM vergisst man nicht!!


----------



## sluette (15. Oktober 2011)

PoisonB schrieb:


> Und jetzt wird es verkauft



mal sehen, wenn sich einer findet...
ich bin momentan von der HS ISCG genervt. nicolai gibt (meines wissens) nirgendwo die info das damit ausschließlich die HS montiert werden kann und eine standard kefü nicht möglich ist (oder liege ich hier falsch???). meine iscg 03 oder old kann ich jedenfalls nicht montieren da sie sonst mit dem kleinen ritzel kollidiert. 
anyway, ausserdem ist die kiste bald 3 jahre alt und ich brauche mal wieder was zu basteln...


----------



## nollak (15. Oktober 2011)

Hammerschmidt ist doch normale ISCG Aufnahme Sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## sluette (15. Oktober 2011)

naja, nicolai nennt sie ja nicht umsonst HS ISCG.
der unterschied zur standard ISCG ist das sie plan mit dem innenlager-gehäuse abschließt und nicht 2mm versetzt nach innen steht. darum gibt's auch Kollision mit dem kleinen ritzel der 2fach Kurbel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (15. Oktober 2011)

Wie jetzt?

Kann man mit der HS ISCG keine ISCG 03/old kettenführung fahrn

Welches radl wirds?


----------



## sluette (15. Oktober 2011)

hier mal der unterschied:

Nicolai HS ISCG aufnahme:







standard ISCG (03 oder old):






habe gerade nix besseres gefunden, aber man sieht deutlich den unterschied.


was es neues gibt weiss ich noch nicht, mal bei Kalle anrufen und nach lieferzeit für's aktuelle AM fragen oder mal wieder fremdgehen....


----------



## trailterror (15. Oktober 2011)

Danke erst mal sluette 

Ich hoffe hierzu gibts noch ein paar stimmen. Plan nämlich auch die HS ISCG mit ISCG 03/old kefü....


----------



## trailterror (15. Oktober 2011)

So...hab nochmal das numeric magazine rausgekramt:

Da steht (sinngemäss): angeschweisster HS adapter entspricht dem ISCG 03 standard! Dieser adapter kann mit ISCG 03 kettenführungen genutzt werden!

Laut N dürfte es also keine kompatibilitätsprobleme gebn!


----------



## nollak (15. Oktober 2011)

Meine ich auch. Bei meinem Ufo mit dieser Adapterplatte muss ich sogar noch Unterlegscheiben nutzen um die Kettenführung gescheit einstellen zu können. läuft zwar auf 1-fach aber ich hab an der SLX Kurbel nichtmal was abfeilen müssen das es passt.


----------



## sluette (15. Oktober 2011)

habe mir gerade mal bilder von dreamdeep durchstöbert, bei ihm sieht's so aus wie bei mir und er fährt auch eine kefü. aber was mache ich dann falsch?
mein AM hat ein 73er innenlager, also wird lediglich auf der antriebsseite ein spaces montiert. wenn ich meine backspire kefü (rolle unten) montiere geht nix mehr...


----------



## flyingscot (15. Oktober 2011)

Hat bei meinem Helius AM mit HS ISCG und dem Blackspire Stinger auch nicht funktioniert, zumindest nicht mit einer alten XT-Kurbel samt Mountain Goat 20er-Zahnkranz. Jetzt habe ich eine XTR-Kurbel verbaut (auch mit dem 20er) und mehr als einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite... jetzt funktioniert es gut.


----------



## sluette (16. Oktober 2011)

ja, so hätte das mit meiner alten XT Kurbel auch gepasst, beim SRAM GXP innenlager passt das aber nicht. da spannst du mit der rechten Kurbel dann das innenlager soweit vor das es klemmt...


----------



## nollak (16. Oktober 2011)

Das ist aber bei den aktuellen Shimano Modellen auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merino (16. Oktober 2011)

@sluette

Hat bei meinem AFR mit 2-fach SLX-Kurbel und Blackspire-Kettenführung auch nicht gepasst. Musste Spacer auf der Antriebsseite verbauen und die Kettenblattschrauben beim kleinen Blatt abfeilen.
Wie Du schon gesagt und gezeigt hast, HS ISCG ist nicht gleich ISCG old und N könnte das auch klarer kommunizieren.
Wo ich schon mal tippe: Fahre aktuell vorne ein 36-Blatt, vermisse aber manchmal das kleine Kettenblatt. Umwerferturm will ich nicht mehr, da häßlich und murksig. Und jetzt die Frage: Ist N evtl. in der Lage eine Kettenstrebe auch für das AFR mit direct mount zu fertigen? Jetzt wo sie jahrelang so intensiv an der Sache geforscht haben
Gruß Merino


----------



## US. (16. Oktober 2011)

Funktioniert nicht E-Type?


----------



## sluette (16. Oktober 2011)

zumal es sehr easy ist an eine "standard" iscg 03 eine HS zu bauen indem man einfach die versatz mit u-scheiben ausgleicht (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind die sogar bei der HS dabei...)




US. schrieb:


> Funktioniert nicht E-Type?



was hat das damit zutun?


----------



## flyingscot (16. Oktober 2011)

E-Type zur Montage des Umwerfers beim AFR braucht aber auch ein Montagegewinde im Bereich des Sattelrohrs. Das AFR hat da nix...


----------



## trailterror (16. Oktober 2011)

merino schrieb:


> @sluette
> 
> Hat bei meinem AFR mit 2-fach SLX-Kurbel und Blackspire-Kettenführung auch nicht gepasst. Musste Spacer auf der Antriebsseite verbauen und die Kettenblattschrauben beim kleinen Blatt abfeilen.
> Wie Du schon gesagt und gezeigt hast, HS ISCG ist nicht gleich ISCG old und N könnte das auch klarer kommunizieren.
> ...



Oh man, das kotzt schon ein wenig an  wie gesagt N schreibt ganz klar!, dass ISCG HS mit 03er Kefüs passt 

Passts denn "nur" mit der blackspire net, oder auch noch mit anderen kefüs 

2fach fahrer mit ISCG 03 kefü's: outet euch mal 

Man war sich letztens nicht sicher ob man dje neue DM schwinge (keine ahnung wie weit die entwicklung der "endversion" fortgeschritten ist) mit der an nem "alten"  rad einfach austauschbar ist....

Ich hoffe, dass in der woche, wenn die jungs wieder komplett sind, sich einiges aufklären lässt


----------



## marco2 (16. Oktober 2011)

bei mir haben e13 und gamut an iscg hs gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (16. Oktober 2011)

Mit einem normalen kleinen Kettenblatt und vielleicht leichter Bearbeitung der Montageschrauben des Blackspire Stinger hätte es bei mir auch mit meiner alten XT-Kurbel ohne Spielereien mit Spacern funktioniert. Aber es ist dann schon sehr knapp alles.

Mit dem dickeren 20er-Kettenblatt hätte es nie so ohne weiteres funktioniert...


----------



## trailterror (16. Oktober 2011)

Danke marco; das ist doch schon mal (teil)beruhigend


----------



## marco2 (16. Oktober 2011)

Mach dir keine Sorgen, das AM ist nach wie vor sehr durchdacht.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Oktober 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> naja, nicolai nennt sie ja nicht umsonst HS ISCG.
> der unterschied zur standard ISCG ist das sie plan mit dem innenlager-gehäuse abschließt und nicht 2mm versetzt nach innen steht. darum gibt's auch Kollision mit dem kleinen ritzel der 2fach Kurbel...



Kannst du die HS dann nicht mit 2mm Unterlegscheiben montieren ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Oktober 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Oh man, das kotzt schon ein wenig an  wie gesagt N schreibt ganz klar!, dass ISCG HS mit 03er Kefüs passt




Viel Aufregung um nix. Bei mir passt das ISCG HS sowohl mit 77Desingz als aus mit Carbocage Kefüs, und zwar ohne Feilen und Bohren.


----------



## sluette (16. Oktober 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Viel Aufregung um nix. Bei mir passt das ISCG HS sowohl mit 77Desingz als aus mit Carbocage Kefüs, und zwar ohne Feilen und Bohren.



du fährst auch nur einfach vorne, oder?


----------



## trailterror (16. Oktober 2011)

Dann scheinst ja wohl "nur" mit "ungünstigen" kombinationen nicht auf anhieb zu funzen....


----------



## bike-it-easy (16. Oktober 2011)

Saint mit 22-36Z. und e13 (schaltbare) Kettenführung funzt an meinem AFR problemlos am HS-ISCG (immer noch ca. 1mm Platz).

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2011)




----------



## san_andreas (17. Oktober 2011)

Seit ich neulich live dabei war, wie an einem Auto neben mir bei ca. 120 km/h so ein Träger von der Kupplung gefallen ist, kommt mir das Rad nicht mehr auf so ein Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Seit ich neulich live dabei war, wie an einem Auto neben mir bei ca. 120 km/h so ein Träger von der Kupplung gefallen ist, kommt mir das Rad nicht mehr auf so ein Ding.



bei mir auch nicht... (war nur ausnahmsweise)  siehst du den beringo in der einfahrt.
dort passen ne menge bikes in den innenraum.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Oktober 2011)

Wo ich es gerade sehe: an deiner Kurbel kannst du noch gut Gewicht sparen !


----------



## antique (17. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wo ich es gerade sehe: an deiner Kurbel kannst du noch gut Gewicht sparen !



Wie denn? Mit Löcherbohren und abfeilen?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Oktober 2011)

Indem man sie gegen eine leichtere tauscht !


----------



## Luke-VTT (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich find die Pedale irre sexy. Ich glaub das mit der Kurbel weiß Artur schon  Wobei San Andreas natürlich recht hat


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2011)

zu bedenken ist mein gewicht von fast 90 kg (sorry) 
einen "flex-test" und einen "säge test"  bei einer vorigen OCT  kurbel hat mich ganz klar zu dieser kurbel geführt.
auch wenn sie nicht unbedingt schön ist,- u. dazu recht schwer... halbar ist sie allemale. 

hab keine lust, das mir die kurbel bei einem bikepark besuch wegbricht... weil ich den ganzen tag auf der kurbel/ped. stehe. 

die trvativ OCT bleibt drann.


----------



## antique (17. Oktober 2011)

Das ist immer die Gratwanderung zwischen Leichtbau und Haltbarkeit - bei hartem Einsatz sollen die Teile einfach ausreichend dauerhaft sein


----------



## wildbiker (18. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Seit ich neulich live dabei war, wie an einem Auto neben mir bei ca. 120 km/h so ein Träger von der Kupplung gefallen ist, kommt mir das Rad nicht mehr auf so ein Ding.



War sicher so nen billig Baumarktteil. Einige sehen von der Konstruktion sehr gruselig aus... Habn Uebler P21 und mir sind noch keine Räder runtergefallen..auch nicht bei 150kmh. (ok, die Dinger sind eh nur bis 130kmh zugelassen)

Schicke Bikes. Gewicht vlt. mit ner XTR-Kurbel sparen?


----------



## Dittmosher (18. Oktober 2011)

Mein aktuelles Custom BMXTB! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (18. Oktober 2011)

gefällt mir, so'n BMXTB möchte ich auch irgendwann noch haben


----------



## antique (18. Oktober 2011)

Dittmosher schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Custom BMXTB! ;-)



Schöne Farbe - wirkt edel und bleibt zurückhaltend - wird wohl auch durch die Wahl des Hintergrundes beeinflusst.


----------



## Nick04 (18. Oktober 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Oktober 2011)

super schöne bmxtb´s!!!


----------



## Kuwahades (19. Oktober 2011)

ja da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (19. Oktober 2011)

Ufo ist vom wob84er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (19. Oktober 2011)

Wow. Super schöne farben auf dem pic


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Oktober 2011)

Jepp, schönes Bild und schönes Ufo


----------



## Luke-VTT (19. Oktober 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Jepp, schönes Bild und schönes Ufo



Aber Hallo


----------



## pratt (21. Oktober 2011)

Nach der Tour gefiel mir dieses Detail


----------



## antique (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja, auch Qualität aus Germany kann mal gewaschen werden 

Tour war schön, oder?


----------



## pratt (21. Oktober 2011)

Tour war wie immer schön, wir haben viel Spaß gehabt bei unserem Nightride.
Waschen habe ich mir abgewöhnt, am Wochenende wird das Rad trocken abgebürstet, Kette geölt usw.


----------



## tommi101 (21. Oktober 2011)

pratt schrieb:


> ....Waschen habe ich mir abgewöhnt, am Wochenende wird das Rad trocken abgebürstet, Kette geölt usw.


----------



## zyco (24. Oktober 2011)

Sodele... jeschafft!

4 Jahre nachdem es gezockt wurde ist mein Argon Singlespeeder (zu 85%) wieder aufgetaucht. Jetzt ist es endlich auch wieder komplett aufgebaut und in seiner angestammten urbanen Umgebung!

Danke nochmal an Vinc für den schnellen Support beim Wiederbeschaffen!!!


----------



## p.2-max (24. Oktober 2011)

das nen ich mal glück, glückwunsch! hammer bild haste da mal gemacht, gefällt.


----------



## Kuwahades (24. Oktober 2011)

ja sieht gut aus !
ist das Argon bronce elox ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zyco (24. Oktober 2011)

Danke 

Von Glück kannste da auf jeden Fall reden... Hat meine Umgebung - im Gegensatz zu mir - über die 4 Jahre nie verlassen. Schon strange 

...und ja, bronze elox!


----------



## Kuwahades (24. Oktober 2011)

und wie hast du es wiederbekommen ?

und wo isses die ganze Zeit rumgefahren ?


----------



## zyco (24. Oktober 2011)

N ehemaliger Kollege ausm Bike-Laden hats vor 4 Monaten vor nem Supermarkt in der nähe meiner alten Wohnung gesehen und dann halt gewartet... 

Nach eMail-Adressen Austausch mit der damaligen Besitzerin und folgendem regem eMail Verkehr wurde das Rad, was als Gebrauchtrad einige Wochen zuvor erstanden wurde, unter beisein von Zeugen wieder an den Händler (auch relativ nah an meiner alten Wohnung) zurückgegeben und von mir dann letztendlich wieder abgeholt... obwohl dieser sich arg sträubte und ein paar scheinheilige Ausreden hervorbrachte.

Es war zwar etwas verbaut (andere Kurbel, Bremsen, etc. - blieb alles beim Händler) - aber immerhin! Der Laden ist auf jeden Fall bei mir unten durch...

Keine Ahnung wo es sonst noch war, aber anscheinend hat es einen Umkreis von 2-3km nie verlassen.

Die Staatsawaltschaft hat die Ermittlungen auch schon wieder eingestellt...


----------



## Kuwahades (24. Oktober 2011)

also du vermutest der Händler kennt denjenigen, der ihm gebrauchte Fahrräder verkauft ganz gut, oder wie ?


----------



## zyco (24. Oktober 2011)

Da will ich keine Vermutungen anstellen... allein der Umgang mit mir zu dem Thema hat mir gereicht!

Naja, hauptsache es ist wieder da. Nur schade um die 4 Jahre...


----------



## Triple F (24. Oktober 2011)

zyco schrieb:


> Sodele... jeschafft!
> 
> 4 Jahre nachdem es gezockt wurde ist mein Argon Singlespeeder (zu 85%) wieder aufgetaucht. Jetzt ist es endlich auch wieder komplett aufgebaut und in seiner angestammten urbanen Umgebung!
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch! Deinen Strettfighter hatte ich mir schon damals auf der Festplatte gespeichert... die Farbe hat inspiriert   !


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. Oktober 2011)

mein neues:


----------



## barbarissima (25. Oktober 2011)

Ein Traum  Die blauweißbraune Kombi ist einfach nur schön


----------



## antique (25. Oktober 2011)

Passende Farbkombi die konsequent durchgeführt wurde  Und wenn Du bei der Bekleidung auch noch die passenden Farben auswählst - WOW 

Bin ja eigentlich gar kein Freund von weiss lackierten Teilen - hier passen die Akzente gut rein und sind sorgsam-sparsam verwendet worden. Weiss wirkt halt so schnell schmuddelig und ungepflegt wenn es nicht ständig geputzt und poliert wird. 

Dein Blau erinnert ein wenig an reife Schlehen (die grad gut geerntet werden können)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (26. Oktober 2011)

Geiles UFO 

Ist das irgendwo bei Garmisch, Eibsee oder so

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2011)

geile Kiste Marcel


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. Oktober 2011)

danke Leute!
der mann kennt sich aus!Eibsee ist richtig!da endet der Hometrail!


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Oktober 2011)

Jepp, ich war jahrelang in Grainau im Urlaub und kenne die Gegend recht gut 

Grüss mir mal die BMX-Bahn am Hausberg 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. Oktober 2011)

mac ich wenn ich in die Nähe komm...


----------



## [email protected] (27. Oktober 2011)

Helius AM Custom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (28. Oktober 2011)

was ist das?


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> was ist das?



Ein Nicolai Helius AM


----------



## stuk (28. Oktober 2011)

sicher?


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> sicher?



OK ! ein AM/AFR mix in sondergeo oder so.


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Oktober 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Helius AM Custom



Darf man fragen, was alles weshalb "Customized" ist und wie groÃ das Rad ist? Ich erkenne auf Anhieb, dass das Sitzrohr nach vorn verschoben ist und der ULH (vielleicht deswegen) weiter hinten am Oberrohr sitzt â¦

Ach ja, und: ist das ein Direct Mount Umwerfer? Detailbilder bitte


----------



## Timmy35 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich vermute das ist ein AM Long Travel.
Hinten vielleicht 200mm FW?


----------



## Garrett (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich tip mal auf ein 29er..


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2011)

Garrett schrieb:


> Ich tip mal auf ein 29er..



Hallo,

ja das ist ein 29er, fällt auf den ersten Blick nicht auf, sollte ja auch so sein.

Ich hab Bilder ins Album geladen, bekomm die aber hier nicht eingebunden.

Grüße Andi.

P.S. Wer mehr Infos haben will, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## tommi101 (29. Oktober 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja das ist ein 29er, fällt auf den ersten Blick nicht auf, sollte ja auch so sein.
> 
> ...








Also für ein 29er sieht es eigentlich gut aus....im Vergleich zu den üblichen
HT-Treckingbikes sieht das Nicolai wenigstens wie ein richtiges Geländerad aus 
Bitte jetzt KEINE Grundsatzdiskusion 29" vs. 26"


----------



## der Digge (29. Oktober 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja das ist ein 29er, fällt auf den ersten Blick nicht auf, sollte ja auch so sein.
> 
> ...



Infos? Ich will das Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (29. Oktober 2011)

hier noch mal die "ungleichen Brüder"


----------



## Ge!st (29. Oktober 2011)




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2011)

G.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was alles weshalb "Customized" ist und wie groß das Rad ist? Ich erkenne auf Anhieb, dass das Sitzrohr nach vorn verschoben ist und der ULH (vielleicht deswegen) weiter hinten am Oberrohr sitzt
> 
> Ach ja, und: ist das ein Direct Mount Umwerfer? Detailbilder bitte


----------



## trailterror (29. Oktober 2011)

Die DM lösung mit dem von N modifizierten umwerfer ist übrigens die "finale" version der schwinge...


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> hier noch mal die "ungleichen Brüder"



warum steht das schöne Bike im "Abseits"?


----------



## sluette (30. Oktober 2011)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> warum steht das schöne Bike im "Abseits"?


----------



## stuk (31. Oktober 2011)

das andere drängt sich immer so auf..........
(aber danke)


----------



## petete2000 (1. November 2011)

Drei Stunden im Wald gefahren es war sehr anstrengnd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. November 2011)

Und durch die Waschanlage ?


----------



## thoralfw (1. November 2011)

ja, sehr sauber für 3h Wald....


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2011)

Ihr seht doch das sie sich an Schmutzstellen immer einen Baum drübergelegt haben...das war ja wahrscheinlich auch das Anstrengende bei der Tour   

Von dem Baum könnte man sich eine Tischsheibe abschneiden 

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. November 2011)

thoralfw schrieb:


> ja, sehr sauber für 3h Wald....



das sehe ich jetzt erst.  
 nee... war wirklich sehr trocken und voller laub auf den hauptwegen heute.


----------



## thoralfw (1. November 2011)

wenns immer so ne Bedingungen gäbe bräuchte man weniger putzen....


----------



## Ongele (2. November 2011)

@Stuk

am besten gefällt mir orange/rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (3. November 2011)

jaaaaaaa, mehr salz in Stuks wunden ...


----------



## stuk (3. November 2011)

habe da kein Problem mit
habe eben einen dezenteren Aufbau und mir gefällt eben schwarz,grau (drumm ist meins eben auch grau), nato-oliv am Besten. Sieht man sich auch nicht so schnell satt.
Wobei mir nach 14 Tagen gemeinsamen Urlaub das Orange auch immer besser gefiel......


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> habe da kein Problem mit.....



an deinem Rad gibt es auch NIX auszusetzen.


----------



## Ge!st (6. November 2011)

Mal wieder eine Bildchen von meinem AM - was für ein schöner Herbsttag


----------



## Rhombus (6. November 2011)

Bah, was ein geiles Teil!

Der Neid meiner Ahnen und mir soll Dir gewiss sein.


----------



## stöpsel84 (6. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Nicolai Freunde,hier mal mein Argon FR
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/3/4/1/1/_/large/IMG004.jpg


----------



## Timmy35 (6. November 2011)

ich bin mal so frei:




das Argon FR von Stöpsel


----------



## stuk (6. November 2011)

gefällt mir


----------



## stöpsel84 (6. November 2011)

Danke Timmy35 für`s reinstellen,hab damit immer Probleme


----------



## Hoshigo (11. November 2011)

Tach zusammen,

das war meins... Habe das Helis CC sieben Jahre gefahren und nun einen großen Fehler gemacht: Habe das Rad vor einigen Wochen verkauft. Hab mir dafür ein 29er Carbon HT  gekauft. Rennt sehr gut... ABER das Nicolai fehlt mir 

Tja und nun geht der Customaufbau wieder los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (11. November 2011)

Ich hätte es behalten,hatte auch mal ein Ufo ST zu schwer,danach ein Helius FR zu anfällig und nun das schöne grüne Argon FR einfach perfekt!


----------



## Deleted 55153 (13. November 2011)

Das neue ION 18 2012, wir haben es!






Neues Helius AM im Laden, gerade geliefert.


----------



## bertrueger (13. November 2011)

bitte mehr Bilder vom ION18!


----------



## Stagediver (13. November 2011)

Frage zum ION 18:

Sind die Leitungshalter auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs serienmässig?


Grüsse


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2011)

Sehr schön, der Ion 18.


----------



## trailterror (13. November 2011)

"neues" AM mit "alter" schwinge......?


----------



## acid-driver (13. November 2011)

was ist denn an der schwinge alt?


----------



## trailterror (13. November 2011)

......ich schrieb ja "alt" (zwischen gänsefüsschen)

Es ist wohl nicht die aktuelle oder zukünftige:

http://www.nicolai.net/22-0-Helius+AM.html

Finds dennoch ganz hübsch....

Mehr bilder vom ion würd ich auch gern sehn


----------



## acid-driver (13. November 2011)

achja, da war was mit directmount...

mir gefällts mit "richtigem" umwerfer besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (14. November 2011)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Das neue ION 18 2012, wir haben es!



Danke für ein erstes Bild!
Könntest du noch das Gewicht posten?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (14. November 2011)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Frage



Stagediver ... ich glaube die reden nicht viel.


----------



## guru39 (14. November 2011)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Frage zum ION 18:
> 
> Sind die Leitungshalter auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs serienmässig?
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen ja! Die Zughalter unter dem Unterrohr sind ja schliesslich
für den Kettenwerfer bzw die Hammerschmidt. Wie beim ION 20, wenn es mit der Hammerschmidt gefahren wird.


----------



## Stagediver (14. November 2011)

@khujand: hab's mir auch gedacht 

@guru: ich hoffe es mal. Denn an dem Messerahmen ist der ganze Kabelsalat unter dem UR.
Da muss ich halt doch mal zum Hörer greifen...

Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 55153 (17. November 2011)

bertrueger schrieb:


> bitte mehr Bilder vom ION18!


Wir bauen es zur Zeit auf, schätze am WE kommen Bilder vom Kompletten Bike. Ich hoffe Ihr werdet es gut finden.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (17. November 2011)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Frage zum ION 18:
> 
> Sind die Leitungshalter auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs serienmässig?
> 
> ...



Alles was Du siehst ist serienmässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 55153 (17. November 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Danke für ein erstes Bild!
> Könntest du noch das Gewicht posten?
> 
> Gruß, Uwe



Ohne Dämpfer ca. 3,8kg (je nach Rahmengroße).
Gewogen: Gr.M.


----------



## freeridewindeck (17. November 2011)

kona stinky 04
Bomber 66  
rococoil r
veltec dh 
joar


----------



## nollak (18. November 2011)

Zum ersten seh ich kein Bild und zum zweiten gehts hier um Nicolai Räder. Im Offtopic gibts noch ne allgemeinen Thread in dem du das posten kannst.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (19. November 2011)

bertrueger schrieb:


> bitte mehr Bilder vom ION18!



Das gleiche ION 18, jetzt aufgebaut. Bitte nicht an den Details 'rummeckern! (kleiner Scherz).





.






Mehr Bilder findest Du hier:  http://www.simonbikes.de/unbetitelt.swf


----------



## nollak (19. November 2011)

Bissl viel weiss...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2011)

Uiuiui....da tu die erste Dreckpfütze weh 



G.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (19. November 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Bissl viel weiss...



Manchmal auch 'n bissl viel Gelb, oder?


----------



## Ge!st (19. November 2011)

Geiles Bike und mir gefällt die Farbkombination 

Ich bin mittlerweile der Ansicht, dass es ruhig etwas mehr Farbe sein darf, einfach Mut zur besonderen oder außergewöhnlichen Farbkobination.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (19. November 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Geiles Bike und mir gefällt die Farbkombination
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile der Ansicht, dass es ruhig etwas mehr Farbe sein darf, einfach Mut zur besonderen oder außergewöhnlichen Farbkobination.



Jaah, die Zeiten von Schwarz -mett sind nun mal vorbei.


----------



## nollak (19. November 2011)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Manchmal auch 'n bissl viel Gelb, oder?



Hä was soll das mit dem Gelb denn heissen?

Ich find halt die die weissen Felgen mit den weissen Speichen nicht sehr schön. Ich denke das das Rad mit dezenteren Laufrädern viel besser ausgesehen hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 55153 (19. November 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Hä was soll das mit dem Gelb denn heissen?
> 
> Ich find halt die die weissen Felgen mit den weissen Speichen nicht sehr schön. Ich denke das das Rad mit dezenteren Laufrädern viel besser ausgesehen hätte.



Ich habe Dein Nuke Proof gesehen, eine sehr dezente Farbgebung kann es nicht aufweisen. Oder: Wer im Glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## nollak (19. November 2011)

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das ich was gegen Farbe nix habe. Finde nur einfach weisse Laufräder nicht schön.

Und nachdem ich bei meinem Ufo weisse Teile dran hatte werde ich mir die nie wieder kaufen, da mir das putzen das putzen davon einfach zu stressig war. Aber muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## stuk (19. November 2011)

ich mags ja für mich dezenter
aber das ion ist der KRACHER.


----------



## zuspät (19. November 2011)

weil mers grad übers putzen haben, wie verhalten sich den eure weissen teile beim putzen? hab bei mir das problem, dass sich das weiss langsam aber sicher in ein braun verändert, ich krieg iwie den lehmboden net richtig runter:/


----------



## OldSchool (19. November 2011)

Deshalb fahren Leute die bei jedem Wetter fahren auch keine oder nur wenige weiße Teile.


----------



## marco2 (19. November 2011)

Ist doch wurscht, ob der Dreck im Elox am Rahmen hängen bleibt, oder auf den weißen Teilen. Ein Problem wird es erst, wenn man zuviel Zeit zum Putzen hat.


----------



## Rhombus (19. November 2011)

Ich finde das Ding ist eine reine Poserkiste! Viel zu viel Kitsch. Mit weiß und Blau überfrachtet. Eigentlich fehlt noch die unterbodenbeleuchtung....


----------



## Kontragonist (19. November 2011)

Auch Poserkisten sind cool, wenn der richtige Fahrer drauf sitzt Ich hätte es für mich selbst auch nicht so überladen, aber wenn der Pott entsprechend bewegt wird, bin ich einverstanden mit dem Look 

Ich behalte den "Nicolais in Action" Thread im Auge


----------



## der-gute (19. November 2011)

das Ion spielt in der Liga der hässlichsten Nicolais unter den Top 10 mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (19. November 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Deshalb fahren Leute die bei jedem Wetter fahren auch keine oder nur wenige weiße Teile.



Sag das nicht - hab mir erst ein weisses (aber nur Rahmen weiss) bestellt, damit ich es nicht mit meinem gelben, roten oder blauen verwechsle 

Und unter einer dicken Schlammkruste sehen alle Farben recht ähnlich aus.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Kontragonist (19. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> das Ion spielt in der Liga der hässlichsten Nicolais unter den Top 10 mit.



Top 10 aller Modelle? Dann ist das 10. hässlichste ja schon wieder eins der schöneren


----------



## wildbiker (19. November 2011)

Dann macht doch halt mal ne Abstimmung der TOP 10 schönsten und TOP 10 hässlichsten Nicolai Bikes...


----------



## der-gute (20. November 2011)

dieses ion



Kontragonist schrieb:


> Top 10 aller Modelle? Dann ist das 10. hässlichste ja schon wieder eins der schöneren


----------



## trailterror (20. November 2011)

Ja mei.......

Ich finds zum teil gelungen.... Ich hätt aber an vielen blau und weiss stellen schwarz verbaut...


----------



## Ge!st (20. November 2011)

Dann sieht das Bike farblich aus wie viele andere auch. Im Grunde nichts gegen klassische oder dezente Farben, aber ich muss auch sagen, dass mich die oft gleichen Farbkombinationen langsam langweilen. Wer Nicolai kauft, will sich doch neben der Qualität auch sonst von der Masse abheben und warum dann nicht auch bei der Farbe bzw. Farbkombinationen.

Grade bei der Farbe/Farmkombination hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben, trotzdem sollte man auch mal über den eigenen Geschmack hinaus schauen und tolerieren, statt es gleich niederzumachen. 

Übriges kommt weiß auf Fotos nicht selten viel dominanter als in natura, da weiß bei Fotos schnell anderen Farben überstrahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. November 2011)

klar soll jeder wie er will und ich werde mich hüten jemanden wegen ner "abweichenden" farbkombi/"schlechtem" bild usw runterzumachen 

ich verfolge aber keinerlei intentionen mich mit meinem N kauf von anderen abheben zu wollen.....  klar hat die möglichkeit des umsetzens von eigenen vorlieben/geschmäckern ne rolle gespielt, aber nicht um damit zu protzen oder anzugeben sondern ganz simpel um meine vorstellung von nem rad bestmöglich zu realisieren.. und wenns dann doch ein oder zwei ähnliche geben sollte....i don't care


----------



## Kontragonist (20. November 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> klar soll jeder wie er will und ich werde mich hüten jemanden wegen ner "abweichenden" farbkombi/"schlechtem" bild usw runterzumachen
> 
> ich verfolge aber keinerlei intentionen mich mit meinem N kauf von anderen abheben zu wollen..... klar hat die möglichkeit des umsetzens von eigenen vorlieben/geschmäckern ne rolle gespielt, aber nicht um damit zu protzen oder anzugeben sondern ganz simpel um meine vorstellung von nem rad bestmöglich zu realisieren.. und wenns dann doch ein oder zwei ähnliche geben sollte....i don't care


 
Das unterschreib ich genau so


----------



## Spirit_Moon (20. November 2011)

Mich stört das XT-Schaltwerk. Zum einen weils nicht zum Rest der teuren Ausstattung passt und 2. die Schaltzug-Schlaufen sch**se aussieht. Ein paar schwarze Felgen würden das Bike schon wesentlich harmonischer wirken. Die Roten "Punkte" sollten auch noch eliminiert werden.


----------



## Luke-VTT (20. November 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Deshalb fahren Leute die bei jedem Wetter fahren auch keine oder nur wenige weiße Teile.



Also ich fahre bei jedem Wetter - einen weißen Rahmen


----------



## schnellerseller (20. November 2011)

Endlich ist mein Rahmen auch bei mir...


----------



## Kontragonist (20. November 2011)

HammermÃ¤Ãig, wie geil die Elox-Farben inzwischen rauskommen 

Nochân Daumen: Ein AFR â gute Wahl


----------



## Martin1508 (20. November 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein Rahmen auch bei mir...


 
So und nicht anders! Perfekt!

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## dr.juggles (20. November 2011)

ja nachdem die RAW rahmen vor dem eloxieren noch mal schön abgeschliffen werden, knallt das elox so richtig derbe und die oberfläche ist schön glatt.


----------



## schnubbi81 (20. November 2011)

Suuuuupaaa!!!


----------



## Eksduro (20. November 2011)

@schnellerseller (...oder sonst jemanden der es weiß)


glückwunsch zum rahmen...sieht geil aus...

hoffe du hast dich schon damit abgefunden den unmut aller elox hasser auf dich zu ziehen


hast du noch andere gold elox teile?

überlege nämlich auch die druckstrebe in gold zu ordern, hab bis jetzt goldene supra d felgen und nen goldenen race face atlas lenker...die beiden sachen sollen auch mit rüber ans -N-

die frage ist jetzt ob das -N- gold elox halbwegs zu den anderen passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (21. November 2011)

Ist der rahmen orange oder gold elox?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2011)

mit neuer Gabel. 







Die Standrohre sind von einer 2-Step, (deshalb die aufschrift) 
die Tauchrohre sind  von der Lyrik RC 2 DH. Air. inkl. Innenleben. 

TOP Gabel.  

Ges. Gewicht nun 15,05 Kg.


----------



## wavekiter (21. November 2011)

optisch haett ich gesagt: ORANGE elox

.... wenns gold elox ist, brauch ich ne neue Brille (oder er soll das photoshoping lassen  )


----------



## US. (21. November 2011)

Sieht eher aus, als ob der Weißabgleich danebenging.
Also keine Tonwertkorrektur durchgeführt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## schnellerseller (21. November 2011)

Der Rahmen ist in Orange Elox, das Bild verfälscht ein wenig...
Sobald ne Freundin Zeit hat und der Hobel komplett ist gibts vernüftige Bilder  hier noch ne Betaversion, wird noch einiges geändert.
- Sattel und Sattelstange
- Züge
- HS Pimpkit in Orange kommt auch noch drauf
- Spacer angepasst
usw...


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2011)

Laß das Pimpkit weg. Schönes Bike, geile Farbe !


----------



## Eksduro (21. November 2011)

ok...mein fehler...hab orange elox bisher immer mit projektbike damals verbunden (hier im forum u in der bike vorgestellt)...

da sah das iwie matter aus, daher dachte ich jetz es sei gold, wenn auch ein komisches gold...

trotzdem schick


----------



## vinc (21. November 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ja nachdem die RAW rahmen vor dem eloxieren noch mal schön abgeschliffen werden, knallt das elox so richtig derbe und die oberfläche ist schön glatt.





Hallo, 

nicht die Rahmen werden abgeschliffen. 
Wir spannen jedes einzelne Rohr vor dem Einschweißen in die Drehbank und behandeln es mit einer speziellen Schleifmaschine. 
So beugen wir eventuellen Materialfehlern vor und erhalten eine gleichmäßige Oberfläche.
Glasperl-Gestrahlt werden die Rahmen nach dem Schweißen dennoch.

P.S. das Orange Elox AFR sieht richtig gut aus!

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## schnellerseller (21. November 2011)

Danke Vinc!
Bin auch Megahappy über das Bike...
Danke auch an Moritz M. an die gesamte Abwicklung.
Ich hoff das passende Pimpkit noch zu bekommen, das gelieferte will nicht passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (21. November 2011)

vinc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht die Rahmen werden abgeschliffen.
> Wir spannen jedes einzelne Rohr vor dem Einschweißen in die Drehbank und behandeln es mit einer speziellen Schleifmaschine.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort!
Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr Euch schon mal öfters hier mit Fakten melden würdet.


----------



## vinc (21. November 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Danke Vinc!
> Bin auch Megahappy über das Bike...
> Danke auch an Moritz M. an die gesamte Abwicklung.
> Ich hoff das passende Pimpkit noch zu bekommen, das gelieferte will nicht passen




Was passt hier nicht? 
Du solltest auch die inneren Schrauben der HS lösen um die von uns mitgelieferten aufzuschrauben.

Gruß 

Vincent


----------



## c_w (21. November 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Laß das Pimpkit weg. Schönes Bike, geile Farbe !


agree!


----------



## schnellerseller (21. November 2011)

@ Vinc
Ich Schwachkopf! Klaro...alles klar...sitzt und passt wie ne 1!


----------



## Luke-VTT (21. November 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> @ Vinc
> Ich Schwachkopf! Klaro...alles klar...sitzt und passt wie ne 1!



Wie auch immer Du Dich beschmipfen magst, Du hast schnelle Finger. 37 Min. seit dem Hinweis von Vinc


----------



## Kontragonist (21. November 2011)

Foto zur Beweisführung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerseller (21. November 2011)

Bewiesen:
Hiermit erkläre mich zum Trottl des Tages!


----------



## der-gute (21. November 2011)

schöner ohne!


----------



## Kontragonist (21. November 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Bewiesen:
> Hiermit erkläre mich zum Trottl des Tages!



Lass ma stecken. Manchmal ist die Leitung eben länger  da ist keiner immun 

Tipp: Dämpfer noch ein loch runter hängen (188 mm Federweg). Läuft, für mein Empfinden, ein ganzes Ende besser (DHX Air/Totem Solo Air).

Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät! Ich weiß, du wirst ihn haben


----------



## stuk (21. November 2011)

finde es ohne dem kit auch viel schöner!


----------



## Timmy35 (21. November 2011)

Und die Reifen laufen hoffentlich auch noch unter dem beta-status!?

AFR und NobbyNic?


----------



## der-gute (21. November 2011)

wenn er damit fahren kann...

ich hab ja Artur auch auf Grund seiner AirKings kritisiert.
Mein Dealer vor Ort fährt am Plastik-Hardtail diese Dinger
und hatte schon zwei Platten beim CC fahren.

jeder wie er es will...
wenn einer 65 Kilo wiegt, gehen auch so Wackel-Reifen ausm CC Bereich.
mir und meinen 96 Kilos taugen zumeist nur 2plys
auch zum touren.

Zurück zum Norbert Nick
wenns trocken und staubig is, reicht der sicher aus
wenn die restlichen Umstände passen


ich montier nächste Woche den Dreckigen Daniel und verbrenn einfach mehr Körner auf Tour - und hab grippy grippp im Feuchten
;-)


----------



## PoisonB (21. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> TOP Gabel.
> 
> Ges. Gewicht nun 15,05 Kg.


 
ein  klasse  Gewicht .


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2011)

wart mal ab bis der neue lenker da ist,- komm ich unter 15kg.


----------



## stuk (21. November 2011)

klasse


----------



## schnellerseller (21. November 2011)

Ja, Reifen und Setup ist auch noch Baustelle...
@Artur 
echt schickes Bike, vom Gewicht mal ganz zu schweigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> @Artur
> echt schickes Bike, vom Gewicht mal ganz zu schweigen!



deinz auch...


----------



## Jettj (21. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wart mal ab bis der neue lenker da ist,- komm ich unter 15kg.


 
Richtig geiles Teil


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2011)

^^ u. die schrift passt bestens zur rahmenfarbe


----------



## Rhombus (21. November 2011)

Ich habe den hier, der kommt sogar mit den angegebenen 170g hin!


----------



## barbarissima (21. November 2011)

WOW  Wie breit ist der?


----------



## Ge!st (21. November 2011)

Der Easton Haven Carbon Lenker ist 71 cm breit.


----------



## ride_it (21. November 2011)

So hier mal meine Kiste:


----------



## Martin1508 (21. November 2011)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Bewiesen:
> Hiermit erkläre mich zum Trottl des Tages!


 
Moin,

ich fahre zwar keine HS aber was ich verstanden habe ist, dass das Pimpkit nicht nur optisch Sinn macht, sondern auch funktionelle Vorteile bringen soll (flache Bauart, andere Zugführung).

Aber ich kann mir nicht helfen, dass Orange des HS passt überhaupt nicht zum perfekten Rahmen (zumindest auf dem Foto). Kannste nicht nen schwarzes Pimpkit nehmen? 

Gruss


----------



## guru39 (21. November 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre zwar keine HS aber was ich verstanden habe ist, dass das Pimpkit nicht nur optisch Sinn macht, sondern auch funktionelle Vorteile bringen soll (flache Bauart, andere Zugführung).
> 
> ...



Pimp Kit is purer Luxus, manchmal bekommt man den aber auch geschenkt  Sieht dann sogar noch gut aus..... wie bei diesem Eloxalunfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. November 2011)

wo is der Unfall?


----------



## nollak (22. November 2011)

Ich seh auch keinen 


@ride_it kannste von deinem UFO mal ne größeres Bild von der Seite machen. Schaut soweit ganz gut aus!


----------



## trailterror (22. November 2011)

Kette?


----------



## c_w (22. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wo is der Unfall?


Beim Eloxal nicht, aber beim Sattel ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (22. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> .... wie bei diesem Eloxalunfall



er meint wohl die farbliche zusammenstellung.


----------



## nollak (22. November 2011)

Ich finds nach wie vor geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2011)

Das ist der erste Eloxalunfall, der mit taugt. Nur der Sattel ist unfassbar.


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. November 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist der erste Eloxalunfall, der mit taugt. Nur der Sattel ist unfassbar.



das ist doch schön zu lesen

DER Sattel rundet, nach meiner Meinung, den ganzen "Unfall" einfach ab und der Flyte passt einfach zu meinem Arsch.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. November 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> ... und der Flyte passt einfach zu meinem Arsch.


 
Und das ist das Entscheidende an einem Sattel.


----------



## dr.juggles (22. November 2011)

der Kalle Grabowski unter den AFR´s, ein richtiges PUFFbike


----------



## blutbuche (22. November 2011)

der sattel ist echt ein unfall


----------



## WODAN (23. November 2011)

Zurück von Nicolai...
Danke an Thomas von bikebauer,Volker und die ganze Nicolai Crew


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2011)

Klasse Bernd.  
 was wurd denn gemacht ?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (23. November 2011)

Frisch Gepulvert denk ich mal, oder? 
sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## WODAN (23. November 2011)

Achse von der Wippenlagerung war gebrochen (keine Pflege vom Vorbesitzer, daher durchgerostet) und hat sich in den Rahmen gefressen.

-Rahmen wurde abgebeizt
-Schweißnaht auf Lagersitz gezogen, plangefräst
-ISCG Aufnahme angeschweißt
-Dreieck Verstärkung am Steuerrrohr angeschweißt
-komplette Lagerung neu
und zu guter letzt in "perlgrün" gepulvert


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


>



Ich nimms mit rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (23. November 2011)

Abartig gut


----------



## OldSchool (23. November 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Abartig gut



Na ja der Hinterbau wirkt schon etwas geschwürig. Ich fands "passend" als Nachfolger des Lambda. 

Die neuen Rahmen sehen klarer und schicker aus.


----------



## ajag (23. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier, und neu auf dem MTB. Ich habe in den letzten Tagen, mit etwas Hilfe, dieses Rädchen zusammen geschraubt:












Ist mein erstes Nicolai bzw. Fully. Bisher fahre ich Rennrad (und Treckingrad zur Arbeit), aber irgendwie hat mich schon lange das "Abgasschlucken" auf deutschen Landstrassen gestört. Vor allem hier im Rhein Neckar Delta sind einfach zu viele Autos unterwegs... Im Urlaub in Südtirol diesen Oktober hat mich meine Frau dann zu einem Mountainbike Fahrtraining überredet weil mein Rennrad kaputt war. Die Konsequenz daraus seht Ihr oben ;-)

Heute habe ich mit dem Rad die erste Ausfahrt gemacht. Leider nur eine gute Stunde da es so früh dunkel wird. Alles in allem bin ich super zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis des Abenteuers "Eigenbau". Die Pannen hielten sich in Grenzen, eine falsche Sattelstütze habe ich bestellt und einen falschen Umbausatz für die Hope Naben. Das ist alles nun in Butter  

Ich wollte das Rad unter 15kg bekommen da ich auch den Berg rauf damit will und so wie es da steht wiegt es 14,8kg mit weiterem Einsparpotential wie z.B. auf schlauchlos umzustellen. Um das Projekt als fertig bezeichnen zu können gehört der Kabelsalat noch aufgeräumt und der Gabelschaft gekürzt. Da wollte ich aber erstmal sehen wie hoch der Lenker muss das es für mich passt. 

Ach ja, ich habe das AM Blind gekauft, bin vorher nie eins gefahren, habe aber im letzten Urlaub ein paar Touren auf einem Leihbike (irgendein Ghost XC) gemacht. Kein Vergleich, nach einer kurzen Waldrunde muss ich sagen, dazwischen liegen Welten... Aber wem sag ich das


----------



## nollak (23. November 2011)

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr schick aus!


----------



## Ölfuss (23. November 2011)

@ ajak :   Gefällt mir 

Dann möchte ich mein AM auch mal zeigen. Gebraucht gekauft, eigentlich sollte es ein AC werden. Nach Probefahrten bei Kalle sagte mir dann doch das AM mehr zu. 

Ein paar Dinge möchte ich noch ändern, die MZ RC3 hat 180mm und soll einer Lyrik in 160mm weichen. Wenn jemand Interesse an der MZ hat ........

So hat es 16 Kg +  und aus diesem Grund soll event. auch die Hammerschmidt raus obwohl ich die saugut finde.


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2011)

@ajag

chic


----------



## Ölfuss (23. November 2011)

Hier nochmal, entschuldigt die Bildqualität.


----------



## dr.juggles (23. November 2011)

ist doch dem vinc sein altes.
war zum absoluten schnapperpreis im bikemarkt.
hatte zu dem zeitpunkt meinen rahmen aber schon bestellt.
raw ist echt geil.


----------



## Ölfuss (23. November 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ist doch dem vinc sein altes.
> war zum absoluten schnapperpreis im bikemarkt.
> hatte zu dem zeitpunkt meinen rahmen aber schon bestellt.
> raw ist echt geil.




 ja genau. Schnapperpreis ist so eine Sache, denn es passt halt nicht komplett für mich. 180mm sind nicht freigegeben, da kein AFR-Unterrohr. 
Der Dämpfer hinten hat 222mm Einbaulänge, so ist das Tretlager sehr hoch. 
Wobei es fährt saugut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (24. November 2011)

Nice...und wie jch seh bekommts jetzt farbe


----------



## St0Rm (24. November 2011)

@ajag 

sehr edel, neu gekauft oder Rahmen gebraucht aufgetrieben?


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2011)

@ajag
 sehr schönes Rad... was ist mit dem schaft , bleibt der so lang ? 
evtl. vorne den schw. kabelbinder gegen einen klaaren tauschen. 
der an der gabelbrücke den vorderen bremszug hält. 

ansonsten ein TOP Rad.  


@Ölfuss
 Sorry... deinz ist mir zu klobig.


----------



## stuk (24. November 2011)

ajag, sehr sehr schönes und gutes "Einsteigerbike" 

viel spaß damit und Willkommen!


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> und Willkommen!



bald können wir auch meinen Kumpel Harry-88 hier willkommen heissen.


----------



## .t1mo (24. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ajag
> sehr schönes Rad... was ist mit dem schaft , bleibt der so lang ?





ajag schrieb:


> Um das Projekt als fertig bezeichnen zu können  gehört der Kabelsalat noch aufgeräumt und der Gabelschaft gekürzt. Da  wollte ich aber erstmal sehen wie hoch der Lenker muss das es für mich  passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2011)

.t1mo schrieb:


>



waaa wo steht dat ?


----------



## sluette (24. November 2011)

Ölfuss schrieb:


> ... Der Dämpfer hinten hat 222mm Einbaulänge, so ist das Tretlager sehr hoch...



ich frag mich wie das passt, bei mir ging der 216er schon nur mit mühe und leicht vorkomprimiert rein...


----------



## Martin1508 (24. November 2011)

ajag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin neu hier, und neu auf dem MTB. Ich habe in den letzten Tagen, mit etwas Hilfe, dieses Rädchen zusammen geschraubt:
> 
> ...


 

Viel Spaß damit. Ich bin mir sicher Du wirst das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Harry-88 (24. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bald können wir auch meinen Kumpel Harry-88 hier willkommen heissen.




Danke KHUJAND

es wird ein SUPER-ENDURO  der rest ist geheim


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2011)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> es wird ein SUPER-ENDURO



bei den parts  bestimmt...


----------



## Ölfuss (24. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @Ölfuss
> Sorry... deinz ist mir zu klobig.



Soll ja auch nicht so bleiben. 
Was würdest du ändern ?


----------



## Ölfuss (24. November 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> ich frag mich wie das passt, bei mir ging der 216er schon nur mit mühe und leicht vorkomprimiert rein...



Umlenkhebel ist B , 2. Loch von oben eingehängt und Dämpferaufnahme vorne hat  - 11 . 

Wie gesagt, vom Vorbesitzer so gekauft. Bei der Probefahrt war ich so glücklich und benebelt, dass ich solche Details nicht bemerkte. 

Nehme mal an, damit vorne 180mm gefahren werden kann ????


----------



## WODAN (24. November 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Na ja der Hinterbau wirkt schon etwas geschwürig. Ich fands "passend" als Nachfolger des Lambda.
> 
> Die neuen Rahmen sehen klarer und schicker aus.



Alles Geschmackssache 

Das MPire ist übrigens nicht der Lambda Nachfolger


----------



## ajag (24. November 2011)

St0Rm schrieb:


> @ajag
> 
> sehr edel, neu gekauft oder Rahmen gebraucht aufgetrieben?



Den Rahmen habe ich hier im Bikemarkt aufgetrieben, ist alledings neu von 2011. Der Verkäufer arbeitet bei N und hat mir bei der Abholung auch gleich den ganzen Laden gezeigt. War beeindruckend und ein weiterer Beweis das ein N die richtige Wahl ist! Eigentlich hatte ich schon einen bestellt, wollte schwarz Elox mit Raw Kettenstrebe und blaue Elox Extralove. Erst dachte ich die Farbe ist ein Kompromiss, ich hatte keine Lust so lange zu warten, aber ich finde sie nun echt Top!


----------



## ajag (24. November 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit. Ich bin mir sicher Du wirst das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen.



Danke! Yeap, Grinsen geht nicht mehr weg , und Samstag geht es auf Tour!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (24. November 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Alles Geschmackssache
> 
> Das MPire ist übrigens nicht der Lambda Nachfolger



Was war den der Lambda Nachfolger?


----------



## WODAN (24. November 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Was war den der Lambda Nachfolger?



Es gibt kein Lambda Nachfolger, da es eben einzigartig ist 
Das Lambda wurde außerdem länger gebaut als das MPire.


----------



## stuk (24. November 2011)

und eigentlich wird es immer noch gebaut.....
http://www.nicolai.net/20-0-Lambda+ST.html


----------



## blutbuche (24. November 2011)

@wodan, : gefällt !! sehr


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2011)

@ajag

Mich würd ja mal interessiern wie er dieses geile bike verkaufen konnte  vielleicht ja wegen dem pinion....naja, egal. Das glück sei dir gegönnt...sieht super aus


----------



## WODAN (24. November 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @wodan, : gefällt !! sehr



Danke, Farbe kommt leider auf dem Foto nicht richtig rüber. Ist nämlich "perlgrün"


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2011)

Ölfuss schrieb:


> Soll ja auch nicht so bleiben.
> Was würdest du ändern ?



hmm... ich möchte hier nicht als oberlehrer da stehen,-
aber hier auf der vorletzten seite findest  du ein gutes beispiel... 

aber so wie es da steht,- ist es eher ein schweres "big-Bike"


----------



## EraZeR (27. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

da mir der Harry-88 ja leider nicht mehr antwortet probier ichs mal auf diesem Wege.

Harry-88 hat mir eine "unverbastelte" Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2 verkauft. Allerdings war die Zug-Stufen-Seite dermaßen "bearbeitet", dass man da wohl erst mal eine neue braucht wenn nicht sogar mehr kaputt ist.(Siehe Bild: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1020698 )(Low Speed Drehknopf lies sich nicht mehr drehen!)

Desweiteren hab ich im Forum über seine bisherigen Beiträge herausgefunden dass die Gabel schonmal Probleme mit der Zugstufe hatte...auch das hat er mir vor dem Kauf nicht erwähnt.

Ich will die Gabel nun einfach nur noch zurückgeben und mein Geld wieder haben.
Anständigerweise reagiert er jetzt auf keine Mails / PM's mehr und versucht die Sache tot zu schweigen.

Für jegliche Hinweise wie ich ihn da direkt kontaktieren kann wäre ich euch dankbar. Bitte per PM an mich.
Im Zweifelsfall muss ich das wohl über Anwalt laufen lassen.

Man kann eigt über alles reden, aber gar nicht mehr reagieren ist eine äußerst feige Art sich aus der Affäre zu ziehen.

P.S. hab mich speziell in diesen Thread begeben weil ich weiß dass hier einige den Kollegen kennen. Ich hoffe, dass ihr trotz Freundschaft zu ihm eine solche Machenschaft nicht unterstützt und mir weiterhelfen könnt.


Sorry für OT. 
Danke,
EraZeR


----------



## sluette (27. November 2011)

scheint ja ein schlitzohr zu sein - der harry, aber warum *hier* an den pranger stellen. hat mit dem thema nix zu tun. schau dir einfach sein profil an, da siehst du doch seine budies. schreib sie an, anderer werden sich hier eh nicht angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. November 2011)

#4360 Schwachsinns post.


----------



## Nicigirl (28. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> #4360 Schwachsinns post.



Warum Schachsinn nur weil Du Ihn kennst ?


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2011)

Finde den Post von Erazer auch total berechtigt, wenn er weiß dass sich der Verkäufer oder seine Kumples hier tummeln.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. November 2011)

Nicigirl schrieb:


> Warum Schachsinn ?



weil sluette es doch plausibel erklärt hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2011)

Bin ich aber auch anderer Meinung. Wenn er wirklich defekten Teile verkauft, dann muß man ihn überall dort an der Pranger stellen wo er sich rumtreibt. Damit nicht noch ein ahnungsloser Mitleser auf ihn reinfällt.

G.


----------



## Harry-88 (28. November 2011)

zum thema...er hat mir erst gestern n PN geschrieben als ich auf der arbeit war dan nochmal eine, danach dan den post hier  nur es gibt halt leute die arbeiten ! ja auch am heiligen sonntag! Hab ihm auch gegen 22uhr geantowrtet da es die ersten PN´s waren die er mir schrieb ...e-mails lese ich nicht oft.

Also wieder auf zum eig. Thema und zwar :



NICOLAI`s <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. November 2011)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> zum thema...er hat mir erst gestern n PN geschrieben als ich auf der arbeit war dan nochmal eine, danach dan den post hier  nur es gibt halt leute die arbeiten ! ja auch am heiligen sonntag! Hab ihm auch gegen 22uhr geantowrtet da es die ersten PN´s waren die er mir schrieb ...e-mails lese ich nicht oft.
> 
> Also wieder auf zum eig. Thema und zwar :
> 
> ...



Harry nur zur Info... 
dieser user hat  in einigen anderen Threads das gleiche gepostet,- nun hacken alle auf dich ein. 

ich persönlich würde den user bei den admins melden...


----------



## stuk (28. November 2011)

ein "Eigentor".
sowas basierend auf Halbwahrheit bzw. ohne Beweise stellt man nicht einfach ins Netz.
Das klärt man intern oder über die admins.


----------



## Jettj (28. November 2011)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> zum thema...er hat mir erst gestern n PN geschrieben als ich auf der arbeit war dan nochmal eine, danach dan den post hier  nur es gibt halt leute die arbeiten ! ja auch am heiligen sonntag! Hab ihm auch gegen 22uhr geantowrtet da es die ersten PN´s waren die er mir schrieb ...e-mails lese ich nicht oft.
> 
> Also wieder auf zum eig. Thema und zwar :
> 
> ...



War bei mir genau so,nur wurde ich hier im Ibc gemeldet . Obwohl ich für nix kann ^^.Es gibt halt zu viele Deppen hier .


----------



## trailterror (28. November 2011)

Die wesentliche kernfrage ist doch ob wissentlich beschädigte ware verkauft wurde!


----------



## Splash (28. November 2011)

ISt halt die Frage, wer die Unwahrheit sagt. Mag kein Urteil darüber fällen, aber das Bild sieht nicht wirklich nach Standard aus oder? Und wenn es stimmt, dass er genau damit bei der Gabel Probleme hatte, was sich nun als Defekt darstellt, ist es in der Tat nicht die feine englische Art ...


----------



## sluette (29. November 2011)

ja klar, kann man sich jetzt drüber tot diskutieren. ist halt die frage wer den längsten hat. ich kenne keinen von beiden usern, nur was mach denn wenn ich nicht zufrieden bin mit nem deal ? sofort hier zu spamen wenn ich meinen gegenüber nicht innerhalb 15min erreiche um die sache zu klären? genauso wie die ganzen "ach gott, was hat sich hersteller XY denn dabei gedacht??" threads, obwohl sich zu 99% die sache nach rücksprache mit XY wieder geklärt hat. ich bin ja hier schön anonym unterwegs, da kann ich ja mal schön zeigen wo der frosch die locken hat... ich find das zum KOTZEN...


----------



## AC123 (30. November 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Helius AC mit AM Daempferbefestigung und Rohloff.

ES HAT SEHR LANGE GEDAUERT BIS DER RAHMEN ENDLICH KAHM...

Aber jetzt geniesse die tollen Fahreigenschaften des Nicolai.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2011)

AC123 schrieb:


> ES HAT SEHR LANGE GEDAUERT BIS DER RAHMEN ENDLICH KAHM...
> .



ist wohl bis jetzt noch nicht da


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2011)

Bitte:


----------



## merino (30. November 2011)

So?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (30. November 2011)

Super Farbzusammenstellung. Ich hätte mir nicht vorstellen können, dass sowas so gut aussieht. 

Was mir nicht 100% gefällt sind der silberne Vorbau und die Kurbel (Das ist aber Jammern auf gaaaaanz hohen Niveau)


----------



## Kontragonist (30. November 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> ()Jammern auf gaaaaanz hohen Niveau)



Ich auch niveauvoll Jammern:
Die blauen, silbernen und weißen Teile find ich nicht sooo den Bringer. Dafür find ich die roten ZTR Flow Daumenmäßig: 
Umgepulvert? Gibts ja sonst bloß in schwarz und weiß, oder?

Die o.g. Teile in schwarz und ich werde sehr, sehr neidisch auf das Geschoss  ist aber auch so ein feines Rad


----------



## fuzzball (30. November 2011)

gabs die ZTR Felgen nicht von einem Drittanbieter in diversen eloxalfarben.

PS. welcher Schludrian hat den die hauswand so schlampig gestrichen  Bike sehr farbenfroh, mir wäre es zu bunt (mag aber auch keine farbigen Hauswände).


----------



## Luzy123 (30. November 2011)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder eins ohne Federung am Heck.


----------



## AC123 (1. Dezember 2011)

Zu den Zitaten von Timmy 35, Kontragonist und fuzzball

Silberner Vorbau:
Vorbau (Easton Haven) wollte ich in schwarz, war aber in Singapur beim Zusammenbau nirgendwo erhaeltlich.

Kurbel:
Schwarz wart geplant aber auch hier musste ich nehmen was erhaeltlich war. Kurbel ist allerdings nicht ganz in Silber... (schwarz und silber)!

Beide Teile sehen in natura uebrigens super aus. (Besser wie auf dem Foto)

Felgen
No Tubes ZTR Felgen sind in Singpur in diversen Farben erhaeltlich. (Eloxiert nicht gepulvert)

Hauswand...
Wo du recht hast, hast du recht. Ich lebe in Malaysia, da ist nichts mit deutscher Gruendlichkeit. Dafuer gibt es aber viele andere Vorteile, wie zum Beispiel nie frieren u.s.w.


----------



## Kontragonist (1. Dezember 2011)

AC123 schrieb:


> Ich lebe in Malaysia, da ist nichts mit deutscher Gruendlichkeit. Dafuer gibt es aber viele andere Vorteile, wie zum Beispiel nie frieren u.s.w.



OK, jetzt bin ich trotzdem neidisch. Wie sau 

Und noch mal den Daumen für eloxierte Flows:


----------



## wildbiker (1. Dezember 2011)

Hach ja, so nen schickes Argon CC hätte ich auch schon noch irgendwann ganz gerne....Naja, irgendwann...


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Dezember 2011)

AC123 schrieb:


> Felgen
> No Tubes ZTR Felgen sind in Singpur in diversen Farben erhaeltlich. (Eloxiert nicht gepulvert)




Da könnte man doch grad mal neidisch werden... 


Schönes Gerät, nur die Reifen gefallen mir nicht so richtig gut. Aber ansonsten richtig geil!


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Dezember 2011)

Der Nicolaus war da !!  






Nucleon AM
Gr. L
Mit AFR Unterrohr
1.5 Steuerrohr

Wird noch ergänzt um eine Lyrik U-Turn 180mm.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fledermausland (2. Dezember 2011)

Geiles Nucleon am. ist das die Farbe ivory?sieht auf jeden fall hammer aus


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2011)

G.


----------



## Ge!st (2. Dezember 2011)

Wolfi, willkommen im Nucleon-Club


----------



## WODAN (2. Dezember 2011)

Schick, Wolfi. 

Aber wieso diese hässliche Box am Unterrohr??? Da gibt es bessere Lösungen


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Dezember 2011)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Geiles Nucleon am. ist das die Farbe ivory?sieht auf jeden fall hammer aus



Farbe ist ganz normal 'white glossy'.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2011)

Was war für Dich ausschlaggebend fürs Nucleon, statt aus Pinion zu warten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. Dezember 2011)

das Bestelldatum sag ich mal...


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Dezember 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wird noch ergänzt um eine Lyrik U-Turn 180mm.



Zuerst: Gratulation zum Getriebe-Bike 

Aber noch spannender finde ich, dass du von einer 180er Lyric schreibst. Was hats damit auf sich? Kann man die 170er auf 180 mm "aufbohren"?


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Was war für Dich ausschlaggebend fürs Nucleon, statt aus Pinion zu warten?



Bewährte Technik (Rohloff), kein Kettenspanner, Reifenfreiheit.

Pinion wäre deutlich billiger gewesen, kommt aber vom Gesamteindruck nicht an das Nucleon heran.

Bezüglich der Schaltzugbox wollte ich das noch ändern, da war der Rahmen aber schon fertig geschweisst. So schlecht find ichs jetzt aber auch nicht.
Das wäre dann schon jammern auf hohem Niveau.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Dezember 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Zuerst: Gratulation zum Getriebe-Bike
> 
> Aber noch spannender finde ich, dass du von einer 180er Lyric schreibst. Was hats damit auf sich? Kann man die 170er auf 180 mm "aufbohren"?



Lyrik Umbauthread

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Rhombus (2. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt sogar die DPA in 160/170/180mm  
Also wird es die u-Turn vielleicht auch so geben!?!?


----------



## c_w (2. Dezember 2011)

Wenn nicht die Kettenstrebe so.... unpassend wäre *seufz*


----------



## Ge!st (2. Dezember 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Wenn nicht die Kettenstrebe so.... unpassend wäre *seufz*


Die Kettenstrebe vom Nukleon AM macht zwar einen etwas wuchtigen Eindruck, besonders im Bereich der Ausfallenden, aber sooo schlimm ist es für mein empfinden nicht. Beim TFR wirkt das aber IMHO etwas filigraner, wobei der Hinterbau vom TFR trotzdem extrem steif ist.


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Dezember 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Lyrik Umbauthread
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Geilst, danke  ich dachte bisher, man könnte bloß von 160 auf 170 mm umbauen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2011)

Die wuchtige Schwinge ist auch ein guter Kettenschutz zur mitlaufenden Kette

G.


----------



## WODAN (3. Dezember 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> ###
> 
> Bezüglich der Schaltzugbox wollte ich das noch ändern, da war der Rahmen aber schon fertig geschweisst. So schlecht find ichs jetzt aber auch nicht.
> Das wäre dann schon jammern auf hohem Niveau.
> ...



Naja, wenn ich soviel Geld ausgebe, dann muß es perfekt sein.
Mich hat die Box schon immer gestört. Bei meinem Evo war sie ja zum Glück schon serienmäßig weg, mein TFR habe ich umschweißen lassen.

Ist aber, wie so Vieles, Geschmackssache 

Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt, hoffentlich nicht wieder mit Deinen Barends 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fledermausland (3. Dezember 2011)

Noch einmal auf Pinion am und Nucleon am zurück zu kommen. das sind doch zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Rahmen, oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch. während der Helius am rahmen ein klassischer endurorahmen ist, ist der Nuleon am rahmen doch von der geo und der anlenkung her auf jeden fall ein freerider. mal von abgesehen, dass es sich um einen viergelenker und einen abgestützten eingelenker handelt. oder sehe ich das falsch?
lg


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Dezember 2011)

Richtig.
Obwohl ich mich nicht des Eindrucks erwehren kann, daß Nicolai zwei Eisen im Feuer behalten will .... falls Pinion eine Niete wird


----------



## sluette (3. Dezember 2011)

ich hab die geos noch nicht verglichen, kalle hat in irgend einem video aber mal gesagt sie wären 100% identisch.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.387394,7.019928
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuk (3. Dezember 2011)

die Geos sind eigentlich (Länge der Kettenstrebe ist abweichend) identisch,
hatte im letzten Urlaub den täglichen Vergleich.







@Wolfgang: NA ENDLICH, sehr sehr schöner Rahmen, viel spaß beim Aufbau und beim Fahren.


----------



## Fledermausland (3. Dezember 2011)

was mich aber noch mal interessieren würde ist, wie unterschiedlich die hinterbaufunktion bei beiden rahmen ist. du fährst in beiden rahmen ja sogar identische dämpfer, da musst du es ja wissen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Dezember 2011)

An das orangene Nucleon wird sich mein Auge wohl nie gewöhnen


----------



## stuk (3. Dezember 2011)

ich fahre "nur" das Graue,  das Orange gehört einem Freund/bzw. seinem Radladen (cdrei aus Duisburg). Wir waren im Sommer 14 Tage zusammen am Gardasee und so konnten sich meine Augen langsam an das Orange gewöhnen. Richtig gefahren bin ich das Teil jedoch nicht. Der Besitzer hat noch ein extrem leichtes 160er Trek-Remedy mitgehabt, was er aber nicht einmal richtig gefahren ist, weil das Nukleon trotz des Gewichtes die Berge sehr gut hochgekommen ist (runter sowieso). Er meinte das lange gleichmäßige Steigungen kein Problem sind. Bei unseren Hausrunden im flachen Gelände mit steilen, kurzen, wechselden Steigungen fährt er jedoch lieber was anderes. (als Laden hat er da ja ne Auswahl). Seine tägliche Entscheidung im Urlaub für das Nukleon war keine Entscheidung gegen das Trek. (was wirklich ein verdammt gutes Hinterbausystem hat), er hatte einfach täglich Lust auf dieses Rad und freute sich ,das das Gelände dort gut zu dem Rad passt.


----------



## der-gute (3. Dezember 2011)

das Radgewicht macht rollend bergauf wirklich nicht so viel aus.
Wenn die Geo stimmt, is es zu vernachlässigen.
Das die Geo ungaublich wichtig is,
kann ich hundertprozentig unterschreiben.
Zwar nur mit einem nicht-N so erFAHRen,
das war aber ne Offenbarung bergauf.


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Dezember 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich soviel Geld ausgebe, dann muß es perfekt sein.
> Mich hat die Box schon immer gestört. Bei meinem Evo war sie ja zum Glück schon serienmäßig weg, mein TFR habe ich umschweißen lassen.
> 
> Ist aber, wie so Vieles, Geschmackssache
> ...



Ohne Barends - das würde nicht zum 800mm Flatrider passen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappendesi (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Nicolai-Gemeinde!

Ich möchte euch nun auch mein neues Helius AM nicht vorenthalten. 
Nach langen Versuchen mit verschiedenen Bikes lief es nun auf ein Tailormade raus... 
Und endlich fühle ich mich richtig wohl auf einem Bike!!! 

Lieben Gruß noch an Vincent und danke für den tollen Service. 

Hier ist es nun... *freu*


----------



## Splash (4. Dezember 2011)

Goldig


----------



## trailterror (4. Dezember 2011)

Erzähl, was ist denn alles tailormade am rahmen?


----------



## Klappendesi (4. Dezember 2011)

Da ich leider von Rahmengeometrie soviel Ahnung habe wie eine Kuh vom Eislaufen, bitte einfach selber schauen.


----------



## Ölfuss (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi Desi,

damit hat sich meine Frage (PN) an dich schon erledigt. Vielen Dank


----------



## zingel (4. Dezember 2011)

das orange-rote Nucleon ist ja der Oberhammer!!!! ...Saugeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (4. Dezember 2011)

wieso hast du dir dann ein alutech bestellt?


----------



## zingel (5. Dezember 2011)

ich meinte vor allem das Farbkonzept.
mit meinen Sonderwünschen, wäre Nicolai deutlich über 1000 Euro teurer geworden.
und optisch find ich das Fanes ansprechender.


----------



## WODAN (5. Dezember 2011)

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier auch nochmal:

Endlich fertig, es werden noch ein paar Teile getauscht (Dämpfer usw) und die Tage gibt es auch bessere Bilder


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Dezember 2011)

sehr cool.....


----------



## petete2000 (5. Dezember 2011)

Zum schreddern.


----------



## Rhombus (5. Dezember 2011)

Mach das nicht! Fahr den lieber...


----------



## Henry68 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen
ihr habt Zuwachs bekommen
Heute Abend kam der 'Nicolai'   (oder vielleicht doch der Nikolaus)
und brachte mir ein AC vorbei. 
Zeitpunkt ist doch einfach passend.

Wollte bei der Gelegenheit mein Bike direkt mal vorstellen:

Rahmen Helius AC Gr.M Standard
Umlenkhebel Typ "B"
Steuerrohr 1.5"
Steuersatz: Reset, Semi-Integr. 1.5 -->1 1/8

schon vorhandene und verbaute Teile aus Vorgänger-Bike:

Gabel: Fox Talas RLC 100-120-140
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Einbaulänge 200mm/51mm Hub
(mit Umlenkhebel "B" bis zu 140mm hinten)
Bremsen + Schaltung: Shimano XT
Kurbel und Umwerfer hinten werde ich noch gegen schwarze tauschen
Laufradsatz v/h: ZTR Flow NoTubes mit Hope-Nabe Pro 2 Evo
Bereifung vo: Hans Dampf 2,35 EVO TrialStar
Bereifung hi: Hans Dampf 2,35 EVO PaceStar
Vorbau+Lenker z.Zeit VRO -->wird auch noch getauscht


Gruß
Henry68


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2011)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Zum schreddern.



 

 Viel Spaß beim zerstören


----------



## blutbuche (5. Dezember 2011)

wie willst du es denn genau anstellen ???


----------



## Harry-88 (6. Dezember 2011)

Nun ist er endlich da , wartet auf den Aufbau und die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2011)

is das schwarz gepulvert?


----------



## Harry-88 (6. Dezember 2011)

jep ist schwarz pulver !


----------



## Timmy35 (6. Dezember 2011)

Warum hast Du nicht Schwarz elox genommen?


----------



## Harry-88 (6. Dezember 2011)

weil ich den "gebraucht " gekauft habe  ( war nie aufgebaut) .....er war schwarz....und umlackieren wären unnötige ksoten ....


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Dezember 2011)

schwarz matt gepulvert ist haltbarer als schw. elox.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2011)

Und wem gehört der Rahmen jetzt ? Petete, Khujand oder Harry-88 ?


----------



## c_w (6. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schwarz matt gepulvert ist haltbarer als schw. elox.


Das kommt aber schwer aufs Eloxal an... das was Nicolai in den Jahren 2007 und 2008 verwendet hat, bekommt man ja mit dem Hammer kaum ab...


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und wem gehört der Rahmen jetzt ? Petete, Khujand oder Harry-88 ?




Der vom Petete isn AFR. Harry seiner ist ein AM


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2011)

Ach so. Sahen alle gleich aus !

Kriegt der Kleine jetzt schon soviel Federweg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (6. Dezember 2011)

Früh übt sich


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Dezember 2011)

Der Wertverfall wird ja, wenn der Lütte rausgewachsen ist, eher minimal sein. Genug Parts gibts wahrscheinlich auch im Keller.


----------



## Harry-88 (6. Dezember 2011)

Jep , ist mein AM rahmen  Besten DANK an KHUJAND, für alles !

Da gibts schön schöne sachen in der werkstatt !


----------



## tommi101 (6. Dezember 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Das kommt aber schwer aufs Eloxal an... das was Nicolai in den Jahren 2007 und 2008 verwendet hat, bekommt man ja mit dem Hammer kaum ab...




Warum wird jetzt anderes Eloxal verwendet wenn das was Du beschreibst so extrem haltbar war? Ist doch eigentlich wünschenswert. Würde mich mal interessieren....
Ein Nicolai pulvern find ich schon fast etwas Sünde....die schönen Nähte


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2011)

und warum bekommt der Kloine ein AFR 

is das nich n bissi viel bike für nen Sprössling?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> Jep , ist mein AM rahmen  Besten DANK an KHUJAND, für alles !
> 
> Da gibts schön schöne sachen in der werkstatt !



danke wo für ? du hast dir den rahmen doch selbst "besorgt" 

@all
 baue für meinen Sohn das AFR  "für um die häuser cruisen" auf.  
wird ein low-budeget Rad . 
R-S Domain (neu)  habe ich für 150,- euro bekommen.
einen passenden M-Z Roco Dämpfer (neu) für 70,- euro. usw...


 rest kommt  auch noch günstich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (7. Dezember 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Warum wird jetzt anderes Eloxal verwendet wenn das was Du beschreibst so extrem haltbar war? Ist doch eigentlich wünschenswert. Würde mich mal interessieren....
> Ein Nicolai pulvern find ich schon fast etwas Sünde....die schönen Nähte


Nachteil ist definitiv, dass man das Rad quasi nicht sauber bekommt, weil das Eloxal sehr tiefporig ist. Und nur um's wieder schwarz zu bekommen reib ich mein Rad doch nicht mit WD40 ein ^^
Mir isses wurscht, ich find das schwarz-elox von damals super...


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> WD40 .


WD 40 + andere Öle sind ein grausiges zeuch. :kotz:

das zeuch ist super.  




eloxal reingen (auffrischen) und konstervieren nur damit...


----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2011)

und die decals gehen ab und nie wieder hält was auf dem Rahmen.

mein 2006 schwarz elox war sehr sehr stabiel aber auch viel poriger und pflegeinternsiver als spätere Baureihen (heute wirds ja sogar zusätzlich vorm eloxieren geschliffen).

Ich glaube die 2006er waren wegen dem damaligen echten easton-Alu grober.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2011)

Eine Alternative zum Elox sind die Nano-Pulverungen von -N-.
Extrem dünn und zäh, die Schweißnähte bleiben super sichtbar und Dreck läßt sich mit einem trockenen Lappen abwischen.


----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2011)

gibt es leider auch nicht mehr.....


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> und die decals gehen ab und nie wieder hält was auf dem Rahmen.
> .



 wohl wahr. 
selbst der dreck hält nicht mehr drauf.  
(deshalb ist meinz auch immer so sauber)


----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> gibt es leider auch nicht mehr.....



Ach schade ! Das war die beste Lackierung, die ich je hatte.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ach schade ! Das war die beste Lackierung, die ich je hatte.


ja das stimmt...
nur ein fachmann hat erkannt ob es schw. elox oder schwarz matt gepulvert war.


----------



## sluette (7. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> und die decals gehen ab und nie wieder hält was auf dem Rahmen.



hm, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. sowohl bei meinem ollen 2001er helius DH hat's ohne probleme gehalten, als auch bei den CC's von diversen bekannten...


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> hm, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. sowohl bei meinem ollen 2001er helius DH hat's ohne probleme gehalten, als auch bei den CC's von diversen bekannten...



wennsemal kleben , kleben se...  
nur sollte man auf keinem fall erst mit dem  armorall den rahmen behandeln , und danach welche aufkl. aufkleben wollen...
 auf keinem fall auf die scheiben kommen lassen, das zeuch ist hochgradig antistatisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (7. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> danke wo für ? du hast dir den rahmen doch selbst "besorgt"
> 
> @all
> baue für meinen Sohn das AFR  "für um die häuser cruisen" auf.
> ...



für den rest  der strebenschutz ist übrigens bombe   war aber richtige feinarbeit mit dem zug !

ich bin mit meinem pulver rahmen zufrieden ....iwan ist der lack eh ab  wird ja gefahren nicht geschoben !!


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> ....iwan ist der lack eh ab


ne,- warum ? 

PS:die euros für den kettenstrebenschutz stehen noch aus.


----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2011)

@ sluette
gibts was neues?


----------



## Harry-88 (7. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne,- warum ?
> 
> PS:die euros für den kettenstrebenschutz stehen noch aus.



iwan ist der rahmen mal alt , der harry erdkunde geamcht etc 

ja machen wir alles wen der rest da ist


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2011)

harry-88 schrieb:


> iwan ist der rahmen mal alt , der harry erdkunde geamcht etc :d



what?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> what?



"Erdkunde gemacht" 
soll sturz/stürze gemacht haben .


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2011)

aha...
is das auch ein Wort aus den Jahrescharts der Jugendwörter?
;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> aha...
> is das auch ein Wort aus den Jahrescharts der Jugendwörter?
> ;-)



Harry is alles andere als Jugendlich


----------



## sluette (7. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> @ sluette
> gibts was neues?



schon, aber a) ist das hier der falsche thread und b) .... gut ding braucht weile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2011)

a. heißt hier doch ZEIG WAS DU HAST....
b. bin gespannt......


----------



## Harry-88 (7. Dezember 2011)

haben immer meine eltern zu mir gesagt 

so nun zu dem parts die dran kommen :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44623


----------



## tobone (7. Dezember 2011)

Hab mal eine Frage zu den Gewichten vom Helius AC u. AM. Ich höre immer 14 u. 15 Kg. Der Rahmen ist doch nicht viel schwerer als ein 301. Wenn man sich ein All mountain oder was mit 160mm aufbaut, ich schimpfe es mal Tourenenduro, muß doch auch weniger drin sein für einen einigermaßen vernünftigen Preis oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage zu den Gewichten vom Helius AC u. AM. Ich höre immer 14 u. 15 Kg. Der Rahmen ist doch nicht viel schwerer als ein 301. Wenn man sich ein All mountain oder was mit 160mm aufbaut, ich schimpfe es mal Tourenenduro, muß doch auch weniger drin sein für einen einigermaßen vernünftigen Preis oder?


14 kg.
drunter wird teuer  
siehe das Rad...


----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage zu den Gewichten vom Helius AC u. AM. Ich höre immer 14 u. 15 Kg. Der Rahmen ist doch nicht viel schwerer als ein 301. Wenn man sich ein All mountain oder was mit 160mm aufbaut, ich schimpfe es mal Tourenenduro, muß doch auch weniger drin sein für einen einigermaßen vernünftigen Preis oder?



Verstehe ich auch nicht. Mit meinem Speci Enduro Rahmen komme ich mit Standardteilen und verstellbarer Sattelstütze auch kaum über 13,5 kg.


----------



## _rookie_ (7. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (7. Dezember 2011)

Der Am gegenüber dem 301er hat glaube ich irgendwo zwischen 700-800g unterschied!

das ist ja schon n ecke ..... daher auch die magischen 14kilo ....

bzw auch die enduro aufbauten schlagen auf´s gewicht ( haltbare teile )... bin auf das gewicht von meinem gespannt


----------



## stuk (7. Dezember 2011)

schönes FR


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

wer bei beiden rahmen schon mal  den *bling* test mit dem finger gemacht hat , kennt den (wandstärken) unterschied.  
Harry
deinz wird so bei 14+ liegen.


----------



## Harry-88 (7. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wer bei beiden rahmen schon mal  den *bling* test mit dem finger gemacht hat , kennt den (wandstärken) unterschied.
> Harry
> deinz wird so bei 14+ liegen.




ich sag nur cola-dose...

ja das ist okay solange die 15,xx da nicht steht 

denke so iwo 14,3-14,6 erstmal ..


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> ich sag nur cola-dose...



sind auch gute rahmen  

@gewicht... ich denke es wird knap unter 15 kg


----------



## Ölfuss (7. Dezember 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage zu den Gewichten vom Helius AC u. AM. Ich höre immer 14 u. 15 Kg. Der Rahmen ist doch nicht viel schwerer als ein 301. Wenn man sich ein All mountain oder was mit 160mm aufbaut, ich schimpfe es mal Tourenenduro, muß doch auch weniger drin sein für einen einigermaßen vernünftigen Preis oder?




Habe mein AM gestern gewogen.......16,9 kg 

Die 3+ kg - Gabel ist schon rausgeflogen und ich werde wohl auf die geliebte Hammerschmidt verzichten müssen.


----------



## tommi101 (7. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ach schade ! Das war die beste Lackierung, die ich je hatte.



An Deinem Getriebe-Bike von Alutech? Fand ich damals hammergeil mit der 40 drin.....krasses Geschoss!


@C_W
Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2011)

@tommi: ja, am Alutech. Das hatte damals Nicolai gepulvert.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Dezember 2011)

"kleines" update auf Fox 40 RC2 FIT


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Dezember 2011)

keine ahnung... ich finde die FOX 40 immer "zu fett" in einem -N- 

trotzdem TOP Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (8. Dezember 2011)

das ist ja mal der hammer


----------



## acmatze (8. Dezember 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> "kleines" update auf Fox 40 RC2 FIT



Voll der Haufen


----------



## Jettj (8. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal ein Test Bild von meinem Ufo,wollte mal die neue Cam ausprobieren [Eos 550 D]





LG
Kevin


----------



## Fledermausland (8. Dezember 2011)

richtig geil das ion top!


----------



## trailterror (8. Dezember 2011)

Jau, fettes ion


----------



## Bömmel__ (9. Dezember 2011)

Endlich erste Ausfahrt, kein Monsum....;-)


----------



## der Digge (10. Dezember 2011)

Gutes Rad & gute Aussicht


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Dezember 2011)

muahahha. ich kenne alle eure vollen namen weil ihr eure huren bei fb postet.


----------



## guru39 (10. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (10. Dezember 2011)

Was ist Facebook?


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Dezember 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


> Endlich erste Ausfahrt, kein Monsum....;-)


 
Toll!

Da oben habe ich auch schon gestanden. Grüße aus Iserlohn.

Melde Dich wegen ner Tour.

Martin


----------



## Bömmel__ (10. Dezember 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> muahahha. ich kenne alle eure vollen namen weil ihr eure huren bei fb postet.



Sachen gibts......


----------



## tobone (11. Dezember 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


> Endlich erste Ausfahrt, kein Monsum....;-)



Ist das Gr.XL, macht sich der lange Radstand negativ bemerkbar?


----------



## ibislover (11. Dezember 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Ist das Gr.XL, macht sich der lange Radstand negativ bemerkbar?


wenn du dir mal anschaust wie groß der mann ist (zu sehen an seiner sattelhöhe), dann sicher nicht.

nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber solche fragen lassen mich immer zweifeln ob der eine odere andere wirklich schonmal selber auf nem rad gesessen ist....


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2011)

warum?

ich hätt auch gerne an nem XL-Rahmen nen kürzeren Radstand bei gleich flachem Lenkwinkel ;-)
das wär was nettes für die Serpentinen auf der Alb - dann schwingt nicht immer ein ganzer Flugzeugträger hinter mir um die Kurve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (11. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Bömmel__ (11. Dezember 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Ist das Gr.XL, macht sich der lange Radstand negativ bemerkbar?



Ich bin heut das 2 mal gefahren...ich bin begeistert bergab...
Heute mal meine Hausrunde mit kleinen engen Serpentinen. Trotz meines Angleset mit 1 Grad flacherem Winkel ging es gut um die Ecken. O Grad ging natürlich auch, aber steiler würde ich wohl nicht fahren. Das ist mein erster Eindruck.

Ein bischen muß man sich wohl ans das neue Bike auch gewöhnen ;-).

Gruß

Chris


----------



## tobone (11. Dezember 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> wenn du dir mal anschaust wie groß der mann ist (zu sehen an seiner sattelhöhe), dann sicher nicht.
> 
> nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber solche fragen lassen mich immer zweifeln ob der eine odere andere wirklich schonmal selber auf nem rad gesessen ist....



Wie Rad, Mtb s sind Autos oder bin ich hier falsch


----------



## tobone (11. Dezember 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


> Ich bin heut das 2 mal gefahren...ich bin begeistert bergab...
> Heute mal meine Hausrunde mit kleinen engen Serpentinen. Trotz meines Angleset mit 1 Grad flacherem Winkel ging es gut um die Ecken. O Grad ging natürlich auch, aber steiler würde ich wohl nicht fahren. Das ist mein erster Eindruck.
> 
> Ein bischen muß man sich wohl ans das neue Bike auch gewöhnen ;-).
> ...



Welche Größe ist es denn?


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Dezember 2011)

xl


----------



## Jettj (11. Dezember 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> muahahha. ich kenne alle eure vollen namen weil ihr eure huren bei fb postet.


Meinen kennst du nicht


----------



## c_w (11. Dezember 2011)

Facebook is wat für Spiesser!


----------



## Rhombus (11. Dezember 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Facebook is wat für Spiesser!



Falsch geschrieben! Das Wort wird mitt NN geschrieben!

Wer keine echten Freunde hat, sucht sich halt ein paar tausend im Netz.... und bekommt kostenlos immer die passende Werbung und der gleichen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde Facebook gut...


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2011)

Heute haben wir Foddos von meinem neuen Kinderrad gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (11. Dezember 2011)

Top


----------



## Stagediver (11. Dezember 2011)

Hi guru39,

die Bilder sind wie immer top. Das Paick natürlich auch. 
Hätte mir allerdings bei deinem neuesten Spross etwas mehr Farbe am Rahmen gewünscht... aber is ja Geschmacksdingens.

Sag mal: Warum hast du keine Leitungshalter an der Oberseite des Unterrohres?
...laut Vinc sollen die doch Serie sein...


Danke und Grüsse


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2011)

einen Leitungshalter habe ich an der Oberseite des Unterrohrs der liegt aber ziemlich versteckt.


----------



## Stagediver (11. Dezember 2011)

Seltsam. An der Karre von SimonBikes sind derer zwei. Das wirkt aufgeräumter. 
Mhhh... vllt liegts an der Rahmengrösse. 

Danke und Grüsse


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hat mich auch gewundert..... Shit happens


----------



## Stagediver (11. Dezember 2011)

Zur Not:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on-pro/aid:160927


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke  hab schon was getüdelt


----------



## Stagediver (11. Dezember 2011)

Lass doch mal bei Zeiten sehen. Vllt kopiere ich. Bekomme demnächst auch eines in Gr. S


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2011)

Das Foddo mach ich gleich morgen.

Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (11. Dezember 2011)

Perfekt. Danke


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Dezember 2011)

Rainer/Linda... der wahnsinn.


----------



## Luke-VTT (12. Dezember 2011)

Foto und Rad finde ich auch richtig klasse. Lediglich den Bash finde ich rotzehäßlich. Ändert nix: geiles Bike.


----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2011)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Lass doch mal bei Zeiten sehen. Vllt kopiere ich. Bekomme demnächst auch eines in Gr. S




Hier, aber wie gesagt nur getüdelt 





einfach aber effektiv 

Hier noch der gut versteckte Zuhalter.


----------



## Jettj (12. Dezember 2011)

Intressant..müsste ich eigentlich mal ausprobieren


----------



## nicolai.fan (12. Dezember 2011)

ich habs so gemacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (12. Dezember 2011)

Danke Guru fürs Bilder machen.


----------



## Stagediver (12. Dezember 2011)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> ich habs so gemacht !



Hi,

Lass doch mal bitte das komplette Bike sehen


----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2011)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> ich habs so gemacht !



Super  das hatte ich gar nicht gesehen. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## US. (12. Dezember 2011)

Endlich schöne Bilder, guru!
Sind immer wieder ein Genuß, die pics von kanae.

Hatte ich auch so gesehen, daß die Leitung eigentlich unter die Dämpferhalter gehört wie beim Helius AM.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Dezember 2011)

ein paar Teile reingehängt.


----------



## Ge!st (12. Dezember 2011)

Das mit der eingefrästen Zugführung der vorderen Platten der Dämpferaufname hat mein AM auch und nutze ich für die Leitung der RS Reverb. Das sind die kleinen Details, die bei mir Nicolai immer wieder gefallen


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (12. Dezember 2011)

das AFR von deinem Junior Artur ???
sieht sehr schön aus
viiiiiel Spaß mit


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Dezember 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> das AFR von deinem Junior Artur ???
> sieht sehr schön aus
> viiiiiel Spaß mit



jepp...


----------



## Harry-88 (12. Dezember 2011)

hier meine Aktuelle stufe  thx to Khujand


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Dezember 2011)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> thx to Khujand



kein Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (12. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> a. heißt hier doch ZEIG WAS DU HAST....



du hast natürlich recht...

also zack, here we go:






es ist noch nicht 100% ready to rumble. die olle XT kurbel ist nur temporär weil der 2fach spider für die X0 noch fehlt und das olle X0 schaltwerk will nicht 10fach schalten. ansonsten brauche ich noch einen X-Loc reverb remote und muss ich noch die richtige höhe für den vorbau finden, dann wird auch das steuerrohr gekürzt...

ansonsten bin ich happy !


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Dezember 2011)

"sehr gut"


----------



## Ge!st (12. Dezember 2011)

Chic 

Lenkerabschlusskappen fehlen aber ebenfalls noch


----------



## sluette (12. Dezember 2011)

ohhhhhhh, nicht das ich die 14kg noch ankratze...


----------



## Fledermausland (12. Dezember 2011)

mein rahmen


----------



## nollak (12. Dezember 2011)

Die Farbe ist der Hammer!


----------



## sluette (12. Dezember 2011)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> mein rahmen



naja fast...


----------



## pratt (12. Dezember 2011)

@sluette
Warum ein neues AM, war Dein altes schon verschlissen?


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Dezember 2011)

neue geo, 1.5", einfach mal was neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. Dezember 2011)

Ist schön geworden sluette


----------



## Tompfl (12. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> du hast natürlich recht...
> 
> also zack, here we go:
> 
> ...



super schön in der farbkombination

ist schon echt extrem cremig wie die Nicolais in den ganzen Farbkombis aussehen, da macht das Stöbern im Herstellerforum immer wieder aufs neue Spass.


----------



## stuk (12. Dezember 2011)

yeah ich mags
obwohl dein "alte nato" für mich eins der schönsten war.
bin auch mal gespannt wann du wieder mit Hope verzögerst!
ansonsten wäre dein alter güldener Lenker wieder chick-passend.
egal-bla bla
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## sluette (12. Dezember 2011)

der alte aufbau wog 16,8kg... 
wenn der 2 fach spider für die X0 kurbel endlich lieferbar ist und meine einzelmessungen passen, komme ich nun mit 13,9kg hin. da haben die Hope teile leider keine berechtigung mehr. oh gott, und sowas aus meinem munde...


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> der alte aufbau wog 16,8kg...
> wenn der 2 fach spider für die X0 kurbel endlich lieferbar ist und meine einzelmessungen passen, komme ich nun mit 13,9kg hin. da haben die Hope teile leider keine berechtigung mehr. oh gott, und sowas aus meinem munde...


 
Ich bin nach diversem Fremdgehen (Magura. Avid, Shimano) wieder bei Hope gelandet. Ich liebe diese Bremse. Es scheint das einzige neben Salt and Vinegar Ships, Schuhen und Anzügen zu sein, was die Engländer perfekt hinbekommen.


----------



## Andiduro (12. Dezember 2011)

is das psycho tourquise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der T (12. Dezember 2011)

Neues Race-Moppet sucht neue Garage.... 






2012 wird wieder gerockt!!!


----------



## Jettj (12. Dezember 2011)

Sehr gut 
Juhu nicht der einzigste hier in der Stadt der ein -N- fährt


----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2011)

warum erst 2012? Bist verletzt?

Sieht aus wien Kinderatt


----------



## der T (13. Dezember 2011)

neee hab doch intense-flotte..

nicolai bikes nur als deko..)

Neues Heim, also raus mit der Deko....


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2011)

der T schrieb:


> neee hab doch intense-flotte..
> 
> nicolai bikes nur als deko..)
> 
> Neues Heim, also raus mit der Deko....



trennst dich genau von der falschen flotte.


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2011)

genau!

nur Nicolai baut geile Räder...

TzzzTzzz

also ein M9 is eine Waffe und das 951 is doch das Ion von Intense.
wo ist da die falsche Flotte versteckt?

oder is das wieder die rosarote Fanboy Brille?
Können alle alle anderen denn echt keine Räder bauen?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> genau!
> 
> nur Nicolai baut geile Räder...
> 
> ...



aber den smiley hinter meinem text hast du gesehen oder nicht ?  
den Fanboy spruch kannste dir spaaren... !


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aber den smiley hinter meinem text hast du gesehen oder nicht ?



dein Smiley ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig finde ich...

soll der Zustimmung bedeuten?



KHUJAND schrieb:


> den Fanboy spruch kannste dir spaaren... !



ich les halt doch immer wieder sowas...



KHUJAND schrieb:


> ganz genau...
> 
> ich gehe sogar soweit und sage,-
> eher würde ich mit dem MTB sport aufhören,- bevor ich ein andere MTB Marke fahren müsste.


----------



## Splash (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Fanbox-Gefasel von wegen "falscher Flotte" und so geht mir aber auch auf den Keks. Soll doch jeder fahren was er will und abgesehen von Fanboy-Gelaber und Familien-Extrovertismus könnte man hier doch lieber schöne Bilder von Nicolai-Bikes zeigen ...


----------



## der T (13. Dezember 2011)

hee hee hee.... jungs ruhe hier im chat...

wußte nicht das mein black devil soviel tataaaa auslöst...

Die Bike sind alle der Burner! hätte ich nen Goldesel würd ich mich davon auch nicht trennen.... 
#

Also.....Postet geile Wixxsvorlagen und nicht son Geplänkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (13. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> dein Smiley ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig finde ich...
> 
> soll der Zustimmung bedeuten?
> 
> ...





> Zitat von KHUJAND
> ganz genau...
> 
> ich gehe sogar soweit und sage,-
> eher würde ich mit dem MTB sport aufhören,- bevor ich ein andere MTB Marke fahren müsste.



Den haste dir aber gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Dezember 2011)

der T schrieb:


> Also.....Postet geile Wixxsvorlagen



Ähm, da würde ich aber diesen Post wärmsten empfehlen ... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9012695#post9012695

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Den haste dir aber gut aufgehoben.



doch leider hat er dieses zitat wohl nicht ganz verstanden...
obwohl ich daraufhin plausibel geantwortet habe


----------



## der-gute (14. Dezember 2011)

so is es wohl - du hast ganz sicher was anderes gemeint und den international gängigen "Ironie-Smiley" benutzt...

Mal ehrlich...wenn man ne Meinung hat, sollte man auch zu ihr stehen.
Auch wenn sie unpopulär is.
Ich persönlich find jedenfalls dieses Fanboy-Getue hier und drüben total daneben.

Nicolai baut tolle Räder...
Liteville aber auch!
und Intense, und Alutech und sogar die Mainstreamer Specialized und Trek.

Wenn du einfach mal Fanboy bist, dann steh dazu - Gegenwind inklusive.

Ich seh das Ganze eher entspannt.
Ich kauf das Rad, das am besten passt.
Und da ich bisher KEIN Helius AM in XL Probe fahren konnte und Nicolai auch KEINES anbietet und anbieten will, wird diese Leibe noch n bissel Zeit brauchen.
Es gibt jetzt ja endlich ein paar XL-Rahmen im Forum...

Mein letztes Rad hab ich gekauft, weil es mir scheinbar passen musste und es ein Körperdouble getestet hat. Dazu war es einfach günstig genug für dieses Risiko.

bei > 2k Euro is dieser Tatbestand nicht mehr gegeben.

Soviel zu MEINER Meinung.
Nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch...


----------



## trailterror (14. Dezember 2011)

Meiner meinung nach ist khujand der inbegriff eines N fanboys 

Ist ja erstmal nicht negativ; nur denk ich sollte man sich scheuen eine marke als DIE offenbarung schlechthin anzusehn und demnach andere räder in ihrem wert zu beschneiden....


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach ist khujand der inbegriff eines N fanboys



hast du meine stellungnahme zu meinem zitat damals eigentlich gelesen ?  

ansonsten frei nach WODAN 
"Das Leben ist zu kurz für schlechte Bikes"


----------



## der-gute (14. Dezember 2011)

Welche genau?

So richtig hab ich damals keine gelesen...


----------



## Splash (14. Dezember 2011)

Da wir ja nicht mehr beim Zeigen, sondern beim Diskutieren sind: Ich habe mein erstes Nicolai (2004) wegen dem Ruf des perfekten Service gekauft und damals auch so im Raum stand, dass es jedes Teil auf Dauer verfügbar gibt und bei ner Beule im Rahmen dann entsprechende Teile auch ausgetauscht werden können und die Rahmen dann einfach neu gepulvert werden. Inwieweit das immer Sinn macht, sei dahin gestellt und ob sich das rechnet, ist auch mal sekundär. Ich fand es einfach einen guten Ansatz und habe bisher dennoch keine Defekte am Rahmen gehabt. 

Bis dieses Jahr habe ich tendenziell auch weniger geschaut, was andere Mütter für schöne Töchter haben und wäre tendenziell auch fast als N Fanboy durchgegangen - ich würde mich hier eher als zufriedener Kunde bezeichnen.

Mittlerweile sehe ich das lockerer, da ich dieses Jahr feststellen musste, dass der Service eben nicht perfekt ist, dass man auch Teile mehrfach hin- und herschicken muss, bis mal die richtigen (passenden) kommen oder man gar dann erst zu der Erkenntnis kommt, dass die Teile gar nicht mehr auf Lager sind und auch nicht nachproduziert werden. Und beim Probefahren anderer Räder habe ich dann auch Gefallen an denen gefunden. Letztendlich bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass Nicolai eben ein guter Hersteller ist, der auch tolle Räder baut, dass aber auch andere Hersteller tolle Rahmen / Bikes bauen und durchaus ihre Vorteile mitbringen. Dieses Jahr hab´ ich mir daher ein Lapierre gegönnt und warscheinlich tausche ich das Helius FR kommendes Jahr gegen etwas anderes aus - was es sein wird, ist dabei noch offen (im Raum stehen noch das Helius AC, ein Liteville 301, ...) ...

Das Gesülze aber, dass alle anderen Hersteller tinnef sind, halte ich genau so interlektuell wertvoll, wie die Diskussionen damals im Kindergarten, ob nun He-Man oder Darth Vader stärker sei (oder so) ...


----------



## zingel (14. Dezember 2011)

natürlich He-Man!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (14. Dezember 2011)

Quatsch! Natürlich benjamin Blümchen!

Ich finde N einfach tierisch sexy und die Geo passt mir Super. Und das fahren macht einen Mörderbock. 
So ein kleines Stück weit ist es sicherlich ein Statussymbol. Aber das ist erstmal zweitrangig, eher als Obolus zu sehen.

Ich mag aber auch meine On One's total gerne. Die bringen auch Lust auf meeeehhhr


----------



## sluette (14. Dezember 2011)

comming out time !

ich weigere mich neudeutsch betitelt zu werden und bei diesen "uahhha" ausdruck "fanboy" stellen sich meine nackenhaare auf, ausserdem habe ich ihn auch in keinem anderen zusammenhang gehört als hier im forum (global, nicht im nur nicolai kosmos). 
darum würde ich mich eher als freak bezeichnen, das passt zu meiner generation.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Und das fahren macht einen Mörderbock.



Ist ja auch klar...bei dem Specialized-Hinterbau !


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Welche genau?
> 
> So richtig hab ich damals keine gelesen...



mein  zitat (welches du wieder hervorgekramt hast) hat damals schon für unverständnis gesorgt. 

*ich hab es u.a.  mit meiner geringen zeit fürs MTB fahren begründet,
*meinem alter.
*und meiner  erfahrung bzw. meiner anschauung div. "nackter" rahmen (so ohne lack) was da an "teurem murks"  dabei ist, sprich lagerqualität, schweissnähte schief, gussets schief , lack schlecht usw.... aber   wo lediglich der name dann teuer bezahlt wird,-
 ne lass mal... dan kann ich ja gleich aufhören.  

aber wir sind ja bei -N-  beim Alutech JÜ und mit LV  in guten händen...  

DAS DAZU !


----------



## sluette (14. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist ja auch klar...bei dem Specialized-Hinterbau !



ist halt die frage ob nicolai specialized-hinterbauten baut oder andersrum. ein blick in die geschichte ist da machmal lohnend...


----------



## Rhombus (14. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist ja auch klar...bei dem Specialized-Hinterbau !



Seit wann baut den Specialized getriebebikes ala Nucleon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal nen Bild:


----------



## Rhombus (14. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Bild!

Das ist ein Cube, oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Das ist ein Cube, oder?



eigentlich ein geiles AM.  aber warum nur so kleine detail bilder ?


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> eigentlich ein geiles AM.  aber warum nur so kleine detail bilder ?


 
Weil das Rad in meinem verdrecktem Keller steht und man dahinter die vollgestopften Kleiderschränke mit Bikeklamotten sieht. Ich wollte ja nur mal den Hans Dampf zeigen. Werde heute beim Nightride die ersten Erfahrungen machen. Soll von Grip ähnlich gut wie der Albert sein aber deutlich besser rollen. Mal schauen


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Dezember 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Schönes Bild!
> 
> Das ist ein Cube, oder?


 
Ne,

nen Rotwild. Die sind bekannt für ihre Horst Link Hinterbauten.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## stuk (14. Dezember 2011)

bei dem wetter ist heute der gripp eh gut......


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> ist halt die frage ob nicolai specialized-hinterbauten baut oder andersrum. ein blick in die geschichte ist da machmal lohnend...



Dass das vom Horsti stammt, weiß ich schon...entscheidend ist halt, wer es lizensiert.


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> bei dem wetter ist heute der gripp eh gut......


 

Oh je,

könnte irre werden. Heute morgen wurde es ein bißchen besser aber inzwischen geht die Welt wieder unter. Weiß nicht, ob ich mir das echt antuen will.


----------



## tommi101 (14. Dezember 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Ich finde N einfach tierisch sexy und die Geo passt mir Super. Und das fahren macht einen Mörderbock....



Absolut Übereinstimmung!!!

Ich hatte diese Saison einfach so unglaublich viel Spaß mit meinem AM, so das ich momentan überhaupt nicht an anderen Bikes interessiert bin. Und das war weiss Gott nicht immer so! Ich hatte schon einige Bikes in den letzten Jahren....unter anderem 301MK8, Yeti 575 und Yeti Seven, Speci S-Works Enduro und ein Canyon Nerve AM hatte ich auch mal. Sicher alles keine schlechten Maschinen....aber das Helius AM hat mich vom ersten Ausritt an grinsen lassen. Es passt mir einfach perfekt, dazu ist es robust und hält für alles her....incl. Park. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich diese Fanboy-Diskusion auch eher leidig...aber da müsst ihr mal ne Weile im Liteville-Forum mitlesen, da wisst ihr wie entspannt es hier eigentlich im N-Unterforum läuft

Wichtig ist doch im Prinzip nur das jeder das RICHTIGE Bike für sich gefunden hat und damit happy ist....shiceegal was draufsteht


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Dezember 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist doch im Prinzip nur das jeder das RICHTIGE Bike für sich gefunden hat und damit happy ist....shiceegal solang nicolai draufsteht



wörd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2011)

Meinsmeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsmeinemeins







G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Dezember 2011)

Schön 
Darf ich auch Dich fragen, warum Nucleon statt Pinion?


----------



## 0815p (15. Dezember 2011)

, werd zeit das ichs mal fertig seh, nächstes johr im stawold, und dann ka ausreden mehr


----------



## Luke-VTT (15. Dezember 2011)

Endgeiler Rahmen. Kann man dort eigentlich eine andere Kurbel verbauen? Die Holzfeller wär mir persönlich zu wuchtig. Sonst Hammer!


----------



## Team Nicolai (15. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meinsmeinsmeinsmeinsmeinsmeinemeins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cooler bock, morgen bekommst du richtige bilder

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Schön
> Darf ich auch Dich fragen, warum Nucleon statt Pinion?



Weils ausgereifte Technik ist, keinen Kettenspanner hat und mehr in Richtung Freeride geht

@Peter: Nach deinen ständigen Alpenbildern hab ich ja schon fast Angst mit dir zu fahren 

LukeVTT: Ich versuch schon seit längerem eine Middleburn aufzutreiben, aber das Isis Modell ist net so leicht aufzutreiben

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> cooler bock, morgen bekommst du richtige bilder
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Der Thomas



....

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Dezember 2011)

schickes teil. welche größe ist das?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2011)

L

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (15. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weils ausgereifte Technik ist, keinen Kettenspanner hat und mehr in Richtung Freeride geht
> 
> @Peter: Nach deinen ständigen Alpenbildern hab ich ja schon fast Angst mit dir zu fahren
> 
> ...



Du hast noch die Reifenfreiheit vergessen - mindestens 1cm Abstand zum Hinterbau auch mit dicken Pellen ist schon ein Wort.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Rhombus (15. Dezember 2011)

@jörg

Schickes Teil!

Ich hatte auch an ne middleburn gedacht. Die RS8 hat auch Isis. HT II kompatibel. Ich habe überlegt, ob ich das mal testen sollte...

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=55466


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Dezember 2011)

glückwunsch zu dem panzer jörg


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> @jörg
> 
> Schickes Teil!
> 
> ...



Dachte die RS7 müßte Isis sein!?

Aber wenn ichs hab wirds erstmal normal aufgebaut und kommen die ein oder anderen 100g stückweis weg

G.


----------



## WODAN (16. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dachte die RS7 müßte Isis sein!?
> 
> Aber wenn ichs hab wirds erstmal normal aufgebaut und kommen die ein oder anderen 100g stückweis weg
> 
> G.



Schöner Rahmen 

Leider mußt Du höchstwahrscheinlich dann auch den Kettenblattadapter an der Kurbel wechseln, oder zumindestens bearbeiten, so dass die ISIS Kurbel paßt. Da gab es nämlich 2 verschiedene Versionen.
An meinem TFR habe ich nämlich aus eine Gewichtslaune heraus auf ISIS (allerdings mit einer Stylo Kurbel) umgebaut. Am Evo fahre ich Howitzer weiterhin.

Berichte mal auf jeden Fall von dem Umbau, die Middleburn hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst 

Gruß


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Schöner Rahmen
> 
> Leider mußt Du höchstwahrscheinlich dann auch den Kettenblattadapter an der Kurbel wechseln, oder zumindestens bearbeiten, so dass die ISIS Kurbel paßt. Da gab es nämlich 2 verschiedene Versionen.
> An meinem TFR habe ich nämlich aus eine Gewichtslaune heraus auf ISIS (allerdings mit einer Stylo Kurbel) umgebaut. Am Evo fahre ich Howitzer weiterhin.
> ...



Werd mir wenns so weit ist das ganze schon genau anschauen. Bei der Middleburn wäre halt der Kettenblattstern leicht zu bearbeiten.
Wobei mir die Atlasversion die liebste wäre, aber die wird wahrscheinlich am AM kurbelmäßig net ganz ausgehen.
Hab aber eine an einem Rad verbaut, da kann ich sie ja mal ranhalten

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldschrad (16. Dezember 2011)

@ jörg: kleiner bruder...  sehr schöne farbe!!!
greetz chris


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2011)

Soderla, noch ein paar letzte Bilder im Rohzustand. Dank Bikebauerthomas ist man auch 100te Km weit weg von seinem Rahmen immer informiert wo er gerade abhängt






















Und wem das zu schwarz ist der kann sich jetzt vorstellen welche Farbe dieser Schlitten mal bekommt ...natürlich mit goldenem Nicolaischriftzug







G.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2011)

In dem kräftigen Rahmen wirkt der Monarch bißchen schmächtig. Sonst ein toller Rahmen !

Warum bekommt der Schlitten einen Nicolai Schriftzug ? Ist bißchen so wie eine gefälschte Breitling.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> In dem kräftigen Rahmen wirkt der Monarch bißchen schmächtig. Sonst ein toller Rahmen !
> 
> Warum bekommt der Schlitten einen Nicolai Schriftzug ? Ist bißchen so wie eine gefälschte Breitling.



Damit er zum Rad paßt....und Karosseriebau Tröger(ein Kumpel) ist zu lang
Von Fälschung im Sinn von Minderwertigkeit kann man da net reden. Der hat schon den Aufkleber verdient. Dort weden die Nicolais unter den Hängen gebaut  ...zuminderst was den Preis und die Sonderwünsche angeht

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Damit er zum Rad paßt....und Karosseriebau Tröger(ein Kumpel) ist zu lang
> Von Fälschung im Sinn von Minderwertigkeit kann man da net reden. Der hat schon den Aufkleber verdient. Dort weden die Nicolais unter den Hängen gebaut  ...zuminderst was den Preis und die Sonderwünsche angeht
> 
> G.



Da fehlt noch ein Bild mit Blick auf die Waage - würde gerne wissen was der Unterschied zu meinem (gepluverten) Rahmen mit AFR Unterrohr ist.

Die Größe unserer Rahmen ist ja gleich.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch ein Bild mit Blick auf die Waage - würde gerne wissen was der Unterschied zu meinem (gepluverten) Rahmen mit AFR Unterrohr ist.
> 
> Die Größe unserer Rahmen ist ja gleich.
> 
> ...




Ich kenn den oberen Bereich von dem Bild auch noch nicht 

G.


----------



## nicolai.fan (18. Dezember 2011)

mein Fuhrpark wurde erneuert !

ION 18






AM





AC


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2011)

geilomat


----------



## Ge!st (18. Dezember 2011)

FETT, gleich drei neue Bikes, Ion, Helius AM und AC, da hast du aber zugeschlagen Jürgen


----------



## der-gute (18. Dezember 2011)

nur der Sinn erschliesst sich mir nicht?!

Aber ok, manch einer hat auch für jede Stuhlkonsistenz das passende Papier...

schön sind sie trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> mein Fuhrpark wurde erneuert !
> 
> ION 18
> 
> ...



Das muß man nochmal auf die nächste Seite rüberbringen
Eins schöner wie das Andere Schöne Farbauswahl
Das Ion mit so mit Einfachbrücke 

Wie biste denn mit dem Sattel am AC zufrieden?

G.


----------



## h0tz (18. Dezember 2011)

Gab's Mengenrabatt?


----------



## Rhombus (18. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> nur der Sinn erschliesst sich mir nicht?!



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht! Drei Bikes mit massiv ineinander übergreifenden Einsatzgebieten. 

Das Ion und das AC zusammen hätte ich verstanden. Oder nur das AM.

Aber jeder, wie Geld zu viel hat!


----------



## nicolai.fan (18. Dezember 2011)

h0tz schrieb:


> Gab's Mengenrabatt?



ja das AM Pinion


----------



## trailterror (18. Dezember 2011)

Nicht schlecht herr specht


----------



## zingel (18. Dezember 2011)

ich nehme an 

ION18 für den Park und DH Strecken
AM für Freeridetouren
AC für Marathon im alpinen Gelände wo man sich auf Abfahrten freuen kann

geile Sache!


----------



## Rhombus (18. Dezember 2011)

Das muss es sein. Was ist der Hintergrund bei der Dämpferwahl?


----------



## nicolai.fan (18. Dezember 2011)

was für einen Hintergrund sollen die Dämpfer sein ich vesteh deine Frage nicht ?
muss überall der gleiche drin sein ?


----------



## Rhombus (18. Dezember 2011)

Würde mich einfach interessieren! Im Ion ist der vivid?!? Im AM der Cane Creek?!? Da kannst du doch was dazu sagen. Den dhx Air habe ich selbst. Wer sagt, dass überall die selben Dämpfer drin sein müssen? Mir gehts eher um eine Bewertung, wenn schon jemand drei unterschiedliche Dämpfer sein eigen nennen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. Dezember 2011)

jürgen
viel spass damit


----------



## nicolai.fan (18. Dezember 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Würde mich einfach interessieren! Im Ion ist der vivid?!? Im AM der Cane Creek?!? Da kannst du doch was dazu sagen. Den dhx Air habe ich selbst. Wer sagt, dass überall die selben Dämpfer drin sein müssen? Mir gehts eher um eine Bewertung, wenn schon jemand drei unterschiedliche Dämpfer sein eigen nennen darf.




den Vivid hatte ich noch und er ist besser als sein ruf
den Cane Creek wurde aus dem Vorgänger AM übernommen ist einfach ein Traum
den DHX Air habe ich jetzt mal zum testen drin eventuell wird er durch einen RP 23 ersetzt


----------



## nicolai.fan (18. Dezember 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> jürgen
> viel spass damit



werd ich haben


----------



## der-gute (18. Dezember 2011)

es ist wieder Hardtail Zeit:





nur die MM/BB sind IMMEr scheixxe
da kommen Swampthing 2.5 DH 60aMP drauf


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Dezember 2011)

Netter Fuhrpark von nicolai.fan. Aber die Aufbauten kann ich in keinster Weise nachvollziehen und die Einsatzgebiete der Bikes auch nicht. Aber wenn es ein Hobby ist und Spass macht 

Am stimmigsten ist noch das AC, der Sinn des Ion mit SC und Hammerschmidt erschliesst sich mir im Vergleich zum AM und AC nicht. Aber egal, jeder wie er mag ... 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Dezember 2011)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (19. Dezember 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> der Sinn des Ion mit SC und Hammerschmidt erschliesst sich mir im Vergleich zum AM und AC nicht. Aber egal, jeder wie er mag ...
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Helius AM mit 3fach OHNE Kettenführung? Hätt ich nich viel Spaß dran...
Vor allem weil der Dämpfer einiges vorhat...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Dezember 2011)

bin jetzt bei einem 67er Lenkwinkel, und einem gewicht von genau 14,90 kg. dank dem Tune Würger .


----------



## Luke-VTT (19. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin jetzt bei einem 67er Lenkwinkel, und einem gewicht von genau 14,90 kg. dank dem Tune Würger .



Yess! Sub 15. Glückwunsch! 
Schöne Nicolai in schwarz!


----------



## Harry-88 (19. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin jetzt bei einem 67er Lenkwinkel, und einem gewicht von genau 14,90 kg. dank dem Tune Würger .




Glückwunsch 

ich hoffe meins wird leichter  *Duck und Weg *

hab mir schon schöne Pedalen geordert unter 300g sollen die angeblich wiegen


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Dezember 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Schöne Nicolai in schwarz!



jepp... geht jedoch als "ladendeko" in den  Bikekpark Warstein.
für den Peter ist ein AFR doch "etwas" zu fett. 

bekommt bei zeiten ein ION 14 oder 18


----------



## c_w (19. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jepp... geht jedoch als "ladendeko" in den  Bikekpark Warstein.
> für den Peter ist ein AFR doch "etwas" zu fett.
> 
> bekommt bei zeiten ein ION 14 oder 18



Da er von Plural spricht glaube ich er meinte die drei schwarzen Nicolai-Aufbauten von oben...


----------



## nollak (19. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jepp... geht jedoch als "ladendeko" in den  Bikekpark Warstein.
> für den Peter ist ein AFR doch "etwas" zu fett.
> 
> bekommt bei zeiten ein ION 14 oder 18



Das schwarze AFR? Als Leihbike oder was, muss ich mir dann mal bei Gelegenheit anschauen.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2011)

@KHUJAND: da wird der Junge aber enttäuscht sein ! Es ist doch Weihnachten !


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Dezember 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Das schwarze AFR? Als Leihbike oder was, muss ich mir dann mal bei Gelegenheit anschauen.



ne als Deco für die Wand.     

@san_andreas ich hab ihm doch ein ION schmackhaft gemacht...


----------



## Harry-88 (19. Dezember 2011)

ION 14   ich will auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2011)

Na, dann ! Ion finde ich auch besser !


----------



## Kuwahades (19. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne als Deco für die Wand.
> 
> @san_andreas ich hab ihm doch ein ION schmackhaft gemacht...



von Ufo DS auf Ion 14, alles andere wäre ja auch Quatsch


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Dezember 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> von Ufo DS auf Ion 14, alles andere wäre ja auch Quatsch



Kuwa. 
er fährt  z.Z. ein Nonius FR  
kennst du das Rad nicht ?


----------



## Kuwahades (19. Dezember 2011)

klar kenn ich das, aber alles andere wie ein Ion 14 ist Quatsch


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Dezember 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> klar kenn ich das, aber alles andere wie ein Ion 14 ist Quatsch



sehe ich auch so... er ist 11 Jahre , und wird  min. noch zwei jahre sein Nonius fahren.


----------



## cycophilipp (19. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> nur der Sinn erschliesst sich mir nicht?!
> 
> Aber ok, manch einer hat auch für jede Stuhlkonsistenz das passende Papier...
> 
> schön sind sie trotzdem!



Benutzt Du für Bierschiss und Verstopfung etwa das gleiche Papier?  

Na ich würd aus dem AM und dem ION eines machen, ich kauf doch nicht EOS 500, EOS 50 und  EOS 5 auf einmal...

Und wie mein Vorredner sagte - Double Barrel und keine KeFü und 3fach ist irgendwie so ein SUV-Touareg, tiefergelegt und mit Niederquerschnitts-Semislicks


----------



## Ge!st (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung, jeder kann sein(e) Bike(s) so aufbauen, wie es demjenigen am besten erscheint oder gefällt. Ich habe an meinem Proceed auch eine CCDB und eine dreifach Kurbel, zwar mit Kettenführung, aber satt einem Bashguard habe ich das dritte Kettenblatt draufgelassen. Funktioniert problemlos.

Warum sollte man am ION keine Hammerschmidt montieren, gibt es dafür ein Gesetz? Ich finde das gar nicht verkehrt, so kommt man auch noch den Berg gut hoch und im Overdrive kann man bergab trotzdem richtig gasgeben.

Das sich die drei Bikes vom Einsatzspektrum überschneiden, ist doch völlig schnuppe, jeder wie er will und kann. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, lese ich in dm Punkt bei den Kritikern schon einen gewissen Unterton von Neid raus.


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Dezember 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, lese ich in dm Punkt bei den Kritikern schon einen gewissen Unterton von Neid raus.



Wollte mich ja eigentlich nicht mehr einschalten

Aber Neid ist aus meiner Sicht völliger Quatsch. Worauf soll ich neidisch sein, auf drei Nicolai mit sündhaft teuren Komponenten Mitnichten, soviel ist mir mein Hobby nunmal nicht wert und aus dem Alter bin ich raus, Menschen um materielle Dinge zu beneiden...

Es geht eher um die Sinnfrage, die in der Tat sehr subjektiv ist, aber an den drei gezeigten Exemplaren kann ich wirklich keinen roten Faden mehr sehen, der eine differenzierte Nutzung der drei Räder erkennen lassen würde.

Ich toleriere es, jeder soll, wie er mag, aber ich muss es nicht immer verstehen, daher die behutsame Frage


----------



## Luke-VTT (19. Dezember 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, jeder kann sein(e) Bike(s) so aufbauen, wie es demjenigen am besten erscheint oder gefällt.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! Ich finde es mitunter echt wahnsinnig vermessen, wie vehement hier user wegen Ihrer Aufbauten kritisiert werden. Auch ich hätte die Dreierbande schwarzer Nicolai eher anders aufgebaut aber am Ende des Tages sind es eben nicht meine Räder. So wird der Besitzer ausprobieren was ihm taugt und aussortieren was nicht.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> jepp... geht jedoch als "ladendeko" in den  Bikekpark Warstein.
> für den Peter ist ein AFR doch "etwas" zu fett.
> 
> bekommt bei zeiten ein ION 14 oder 18



Das 14er find ich ja sehr sexy. Man darf gespannt sein. Wobei das Nonius Dir/Euch echt gut gelungen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2011)

Naja, kommt wohl ein wenig drauf an wo man wohnt. Bei mir daheim wären die 3 Varianten mit kleinen Abweichungen schon "sinvoll".
Den roten Faden würde ich bei mir mal so sehen das ich zum AC greifen würde wenn ich mit fitteren Ausdauerfahrern unterwegs wäre. 
Wäre ich allein unterwegs oder mit Leuten die so wie ich unterwegs sind, der Griff zum AM.
Und für fast reine Bergabaktivitäten...oder um was auszuprobieren wo ich mich mit dem AM net trau , das Ion.

Aber ich denke die meisten Mountainbiker leben in einer Umgebung wo es kaum Steine auf den Wegen gibt. Da würde ich mich dann auch fragen, warum hat er 3 (zumindest auf den ersten Blick) so ähnliche  Räder.

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Dezember 2011)

Na ja, an die Korrelation zwischen Wohnort und Bikebedarf glaube ich nur wenig. Dann müsste von Nord nach Süd der Federweg zunehmen, ist aber nicht so.

Meistens kommt das Bike zum Berg und nicht der Berg zum Bike, wie am Wohnort. Fahr mal an einem guten Sommerwochenende nach Winterberg. Da ist halb Europa vertreten, um ihre Bikes zu vergewaltigen. Zu Hause spingen sie von der Garage, in Winterberg den Roadgap. Heisst heute Freeride, wenn ich mich nicht irre ...


----------



## Harry-88 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Na ja, an die Korrelation zwischen Wohnort und Bikebedarf glaube ich nur wenig. Dann müsste von Nord nach Süd der Federweg zunehmen, ist aber nicht so.
> 
> Meistens kommt das Bike zum Berg und nicht der Berg zum Bike, wie am Wohnort. Fahr mal an einem guten Sommerwochenende nach Winterberg. Da ist halb Europa vertreten, um ihre Bikes zu vergewaltigen. Zu Hause spingen sie von der Garage, in Winterberg den Roadgap. Heisst heute Freeride, wenn ich mich nicht irre ...



so sieht das aus  sieht man z.b. an den Leuten aus Holland, die haben keine Berge.

ich finde die Räder überschneiden sich , wem man meint das es sinn macht warum nicht 

ich hätte das ION mit 2 fach Kurbel aufgebaut, mag die HS nicht.
Da AM dan halt ehr leichtbau, für Touren!

Statt dem AC ein ion 14 zum spielen da im pott sich derzeit 4x / Pumptrack mäßig doch was bewegt


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2011)

@TiMax: Dann zieh mal zu uns, dann würdest dein Nonius gleich an den Nagel hängen oder als Zweitrad verwenden
Und er braucht ja seine Heliums net vergewaltigen, er hat ja ein Ion
Bei uns hat so ziemlich jeder so einen ähnlichen Fuhrpark wie er, drum kann ich wohl die ganze Kritik auch net verstehen.
Und die die weggezogen sind haben lediglich noch "wieder" ein Ht mehr.

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Dezember 2011)

Das wird alles mit dem Nonius gehen, auch im Süden, da habe ich keine Bedenken. Ging auch früher mit 0mm Federweg in Garmisch und Umgebung  Mit Federweg ist es halt schöner, schneller und angenehmer.

Hier im Ruhrgebiet ist man fuhrparktechnisch wohl differenzierter. Da muss man halt einen reinen DHler haben, dann einen Freerider, ein Dirtrad und für die stillen Momente und mit viel Selbstbewusstsein eine CC-Feile. Wenn es denn sein muss, auch alles von mir aus von Nicolai 

Ich geh jetzt mal Dämpfer wechseln. Ich muss beizeiten unbedingt mal so einen Double Barrel im Nonius testen, interessiert mich schon das Teilchen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Harry-88 (19. Dezember 2011)

geht alles stimmt 

im pott n schöne Allmountain / Enduro rad und n 4xer / Pumptrackbike reicht doch 

den CCDB air würd ich auuch gerne mal fahren ...aber der ist ja sau teuer 

hoffe mein AM ist bald fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2011)

@TiMax: Ich bin der kalte Norden vom Süden.
Gehn würd logischerweise auch alles mit deinem. Aber irgendwenn würds einen zu schade werden es zu mißbrauchen, wenn man sich doch einfach ein Zweites kaufen könnt.
Das Nucloen wird für mich das Allesrad werden...aber auf ein drunter und ein drüber Fahrrad werd ich dennoch nicht verzichten können

G.


----------



## c_w (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich find, es macht doch viel mehr Spaß, die Bikes eins nach dem anderen aufzubauen, als alle auf einmal zu ordern ;-)


----------



## stuk (19. Dezember 2011)

kommt mal wieder runter......ist doch auch bald weihnachten!!!!
mfg
ps. ich finde alle drei gut und dem Besitzer müssen sie taugen

.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2011)

Ja und sogar noch ein besonders schönes Weihnachten
Der Bikebauerthomas hats doch glatt geschafft in kürzester Zeit eine Supra30 für die Corenabe aufzutreiben......und einzuspeichen





G.


----------



## cycophilipp (20. Dezember 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! Ich finde es mitunter echt wahnsinnig vermessen, wie vehement hier user wegen Ihrer Aufbauten kritisiert werden. Auch ich hätte die Dreierbande schwarzer Nicolai eher anders aufgebaut aber am Ende des Tages sind es eben nicht meine Räder. So wird der Besitzer ausprobieren was ihm taugt und aussortieren was nicht.



Ich finde, man sollte Meinungen nicht immer so ernst nehmen, es sind Meinungen, nicht Kritik, denn dabei steht meistens "ich hätte es so aufgebaut..."



c_w schrieb:


> Ich find, es macht doch viel mehr Spaß, die Bikes eins nach dem anderen aufzubauen, als alle auf einmal zu ordern ;-)



Genau das fände ich selbst sehr schade, was ich mich dann im Jahr darauf? Ich bau alle 1,5-2 Jahre ein Bike auf, seit vielen Jahren. Bis auf eines hab ich alle noch, bei 3 pro Jahr müsst ich noch anschaffen gehen *GG*



stuk schrieb:


> kommt mal wieder runter......ist doch auch bald weihnachten!!!!
> mfg
> ps. ich finde alle drei gut und dem Besitzer müssen sie taugen



Ja das ist doch das Wichtigste!


PS: ich find Hammerschmidt schrecklich, der CCDB sollte in das Ion, in das Helius was leichteres... aber ICH fahr ich zeitweise Racing Ralph auf DT Swiss FR2350 Rädern und eine Couch als Tourensattel - jedem das Seine!!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (20. Dezember 2011)

@ Nicolai.Fan: Hast du an deinem Helius AM die neuen Brake force one gebaut? Wie sind sie so im Gegensatz zu den "normalen" Bremsen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Dezember 2011)

Bisher hat´s mich nicht wirklich interessiert, aber heute hat sich die Möglichkeit ergeben:


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. Dezember 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> Helius AM mit 3fach OHNE Kettenführung? Hätt ich nich viel Spaß dran...
> Vor allem weil der Dämpfer einiges vorhat...



oh ich seh grad, am ION sind conti mountain king...
dann geht auch die fehlende kettenführung am AM klar 
geht halt etwas dezenter zu mit den bikes...

gruß rainer


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich wage mich zu erinnern das der Rene Wildhaber auch ohne Kettenführung die BikeAttack schon gewonnen hat

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Dezember 2011)

Umwerfer sind auch Kettenführungen. Wenn die Kette dann noch ordentlich gekürzt wird, dann braucht es auch nicht unbedingt eine. Habe mangels abfallender Kette noch nie einen Bedarf für eine Kettenführung gespürt.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (21. Dezember 2011)

wenn ohne Umwerfe, dann brauchts zumindest oben eine KeFü!

die unten kann man, muss aba nicht.
wobei ich es mir eher scheixxe vorstelle, in einem Stein- oder Wurzelfeld die Kette zu verlieren...


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Dezember 2011)

Hm, was soll den gross passieren... Im Stein- oder Wurzelfeld tritt man ja eher selten, dann rollt man halt weiter, bis man sicher anhalten kann. Bergab gehört die Kette sowieso auf das grösste Blatt, wenn mehrere verfügbar sind. Wenn allerdings kein Umwerfer da ist, dann braucht man in der Tat eine Kettenführung oben, die untere muss jeder selbst wissen  Sorry für das OT...


----------



## Harry-88 (21. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wenn ohne Umwerfe, dann brauchts zumindest oben eine KeFü!
> 
> die unten kann man, muss aba nicht.
> wobei ich es mir eher scheixxe vorstelle, in einem Stein- oder Wurzelfeld die Kette zu verlieren...



mein reden sieht man bei den ganze XC World-Coup Bikes seit neustem mit der Kefü !


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Dezember 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> ... Im Stein- oder Wurzelfeld tritt man ja eher selten, dann rollt man halt weiter, bis man sicher anhalten kann. ...



Was ja das grundsätzliche Problem ist und was man oft falsch macht.
Durch das Durchrattern ohne weiterzutreten fehlt die Kettenspannung und das fördert eher das Abfallen der Kette. Also bei so ruppigem Gelände immer weitertreten


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Dezember 2011)

Nun ja, bei einigen Stein- oder Wurzelfeldern denkst Du eher nicht an das Treten, sondern eher wie man sturzfrei da rüber- bzw. durchkommt. Ich bin jetzt nicht vom CC-Fahren ausgegangen. Beim Steinfeld in Wibe gibt es jetzt wirklich nichts zum Treten, nur als Beispiel. Schon wieder sorry für das OT


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich schaue schon, daß ich kurbelnd drüber komme


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Dezember 2011)

In Winterberg auf dem DH

Will ich gerne dabei sein und Dich hinterher mit meinem grössten Respekt beweihräuchern 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## fuzzball (21. Dezember 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Nun ja, bei einigen Stein- oder Wurzelfeldern denkst Du eher nicht an das Treten, sondern eher wie man sturzfrei da rüber- bzw. durchkommt. Ich bin jetzt nicht vom CC-Fahren ausgegangen. Beim Steinfeld in Wibe gibt es jetzt wirklich nichts zum Treten, nur als Beispiel. Schon wieder sorry für das OT



das geht vielleicht bei den Steinfeldern im Ruhrpott, bei uns hier bist du froh wenn beim "durchrollen" nicht ständig das Tretlager aufsetzt. Da kann man teilweise gar nicht mehr treten.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Dezember 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> In Winterberg auf dem DH
> 
> Will ich gerne dabei sein und Dich hinterher mit meinem grössten Respekt beweihräuchern
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Ich kenne es nicht anders vom Banshee Morphine her, da hatte ich am Anfang nur eine obere Führung und die Kette war trotzdem permanent unten.
Es geht ja auch nicht um kurbeln in dem Maße, daß man Vortrieb erzeugt, sondern die Kettenspannung so weit wie möglich aufrecht erhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (21. Dezember 2011)

@fuzzball: Du hast den falschen zitiert Ich trete auch nicht in Steinfeldern...


----------



## fuzzball (21. Dezember 2011)

pardon, aber inhaltlich ändert sich ja nichts, Köln gehört ja auch zum Ruhrpott - duck und weg -


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Dezember 2011)

Und Bayern zu Österreich ...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2011)

Ne...Österreich zu Bayern 

G.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. Dezember 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Durch das Durchrattern ohne weiterzutreten fehlt die Kettenspannung und das fördert eher das Abfallen der Kette. Also bei so ruppigem Gelände immer weitertreten



ich glaube du bist noch nie durch ein ECHTES steinfeld gefahren


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du meinst 
Hier war zudem auch von Steinfeldern und Wurzelteppichen die Rede, über die man mit einem AM mit 2 bis 3fach Schaltung fährt und keine Steinfeldbatterien wie in Bad Wildbad und Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (21. Dezember 2011)

naja XC....das ist schon n krasse steinfeld für n XC rennen !

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOyiaYlMqGc"]Mountain Bike UCI World Cup XC 2011, Pietermaritzburg, South Africa.mov      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kleintim (21. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla, noch ein paar letzte Bilder im Rohzustand. Dank Bikebauerthomas ist man auch 100te Km weit weg von seinem Rahmen immer informiert wo er gerade abhängt
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Hallo!

cooler Rahmen! 
Jetzt schwanke ich doch fast schon wieder Richtung schwarz...
Das ist mal ein schweiß-fräß-porn Bild!!

Eine Frage habe ich:
das ist doch ein 1.5er Steuerrohr, oder?
ist das eingefräste "N" standard? 
...ich dachte das "N" gibt es nur bei der 1 1/8 variante...

Grüße!
Tim


----------



## thoralfw (22. Dezember 2011)

bei meinem conehead ist das "N" auch eingefräst.


----------



## Tompfl (22. Dezember 2011)

beim 1,5" Steuerrohr ist das eingefräste "N" Standard


----------



## kleintim (22. Dezember 2011)

moin moin!

Danke für eure Antworten!
mich hatte dieses Bild von der nicolai Webseite ein wenig irritiert:





Aber jetzt weiss ich es ja besser!!
schlauer geworden dank thoralfw und Tompfl 

Eine kleine bitte an alle stolzen Helius AM besitzer:
könntet ihr mir ein Bild von eurem Steuerrohr mit eingefrästem N senden?
Ich weiss einfach nicht, ob ich das klassische 1 1/8 oder das "neue" 1.5er nehmen soll...oder doch das Tapered...???
mich interessiert hier sozusagen der Übergang Rahmen->Steuerrohr...Falls jemand eine titan-elox Variante hat, wäre es doppelt toll...

Danke!
MfG!

tim


----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2011)

Das gefräste N ist seit ein paar monaten bei allen 3 steuerrohroptionen standard  daran soll deine wahl also net scheitern


----------



## kleintim (22. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das gefräste N ist seit ein paar monaten bei allen 3 steuerrohroptionen standard  daran soll deine wahl also net scheitern


Cool!
Vielen Dank!
( Jetzt wird die entscheidung nur wieder schwieriger...  )

tim


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2011)

kleintim schrieb:


> Ich weiss einfach nicht, ob ich das klassische 1 1/8 oder das "neue" 1.5er nehmen soll...oder doch das Tapered...???



Auf keinen Fall das klassische. Die Einbauhöhe mit Steuersatz ist für heutige Verhältnisse ein Witz. Am besten noch mit 3cm Nicolai Steuersatz...

Auf jeden Fall tapered oder 1.5.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2011)

kleintim schrieb:


> Cool!
> Vielen Dank!
> ( Jetzt wird die entscheidung nur wieder schwieriger...  )
> 
> tim



Nimm auf jedenfall 1.5, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite und kannst jede Gabel verbauen 
Man denke nur an Tapered 2.0...und die dies erfunden haben sind recht mächtig im Bikegeschäft. Da ist es netmal auszuschließen das es das normale Tapered mal ablösen könnte

G.


----------



## wavekiter (22. Dezember 2011)

mit 1.5'' haeltst du dir alle optionen offen

(und es sieht imho sehr gut aus am nicolai rahmen)

[ Edit: Joerg war 'n tick schneller beim absenden  ]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (22. Dezember 2011)

immer 1.5, alles andere erschließt sich mir nciht so...


----------



## kleintim (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Vielen Dank für die Tipps!

...hmmmm... wo sind die 1 1/8 Fans  ...bin ich zu alt? 

Also ich bin ein AM mit klassischem 1 1/8 probegefahren und die Einbauhöhe hat mich eigentlich nicht gestört...
Die "neuen" Varianten scheinen mir nur etwas "dick" bzw. "massig" an dem Rahmen...daher bräuchte ich ein paar Bilder (mit Steursatz wäre super! )...

Welche Steuersätze gehen denn bei den "neuen" Steuerrohren (geforderte Einpresstiefe) und sind nicht so hoch?
technisch (haltbarkeit, gewicht, ...) sehe ich eigentlich kaum großen Vor- bzw. Nachteile für eine der drei Varianten... (außer Angelset option, die ich aber für mich bereits ausgeschlossen habe).
Irgendwie bin auch ein Anhänger der Philosophie: "Bewährte Technik, die viele Jahre gut  funktioniert hat, muss man nicht austauschen".
...und ich mag den klassischen look des 1 1/8 Steuerrohrs. Auch gibt es ja immer (noch!?!) alle Gabeln mit 1 1/8 Schaft...

*grübel grübel grübel*

MfG!
t.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2011)

Bei 1.5 hast du alle Optionen und kannst auch mal ausprobieren, wie sich das Bike vorne ganz niedrig anfühlt.
Bester 1.5 Steuersatz für 1 1/8: Reset Wan.5 shorty


----------



## nicolai.fan (22. Dezember 2011)

Nimm 1.5 dann kannst alles verbauen 
1 1/8 kostet 120 Aufpreis beim AM


----------



## Luke-VTT (22. Dezember 2011)

Dann gieße ich mal Öl ins harmonische Feuer  

Nimm tapered. Der Standard hat sich bereits durchgesetzt. Es gibt nahezu jede aktuelle Gabel von der Sid bis zur 66 mit konischem Gabelschaft. 1.5 Gabelschaft findest Du fast nur noch bei den Hardcore-FR-Gabeln à la Totem. 1.5 ist in der Summe aus Steurrohr und Gabelschaft schwerer, nicht nennenswert steifer und meines Wissens (korrigert mich wenns falsch ist) nicht angleset-kompatibel. Insgesamt gibt es für 1.5 wesentlich weniger Steuersätze am Markt und für den Fall, daß Du auch 1.5 in 1.5 fahren willst, viel weniger interessante Vorbauten. Wenn Du ohnehin nicht vorhast 1.5 Gabel in 1.5 Steurrohr zu fahren bezahlst Du die Flexibilität mit unötigem Übergewicht, der ständigen Suche nach den richtigen reducer-Steuersätzen und einer etwas seltsamen Optik.

Für mich eine glasklare Sache: *tapered*

Einzige Ausnahme. Du willst Dir ein hardcore Freeride Bike klassischer Prägung für übelste Drops unbedingt mit SC aufbauen. ZB mit ner Travis SC oder eben ner Totem.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2011)

Zumindest was das AngleSet angeht, liegst du falsch.
CaneCreek hat mit dem 1.5 AngleSet angefangen, ebenso Works und K9. Dort hat man auch die meisten Möglichkeiten, was die Winkelverstellung anbetrifft.


----------



## Luke-VTT (22. Dezember 2011)

OK, Danke für den Hinweis!

Für mich trotzdem tapered


----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2011)

bin ähnlicher meinung wie luke: ich hab auch tapered bestellt 

ich denke auch du solltest dich zwischen tapered oder 1.5 entscheiden


----------



## kleintim (22. Dezember 2011)

ok ok...
ich sehe kich bin nicht der einzige, der sich Gedanken zum Thema Steuerrohr macht (hatte ich auch nicht erwartet  )

Ich tendiere jetzt schon etwas mehr zum Tapered... ich brauche nur mal ein "schönes" Foto (mit Steuersatz) damit ich es mal bildlich mit dem 1 1/8 vergleichen kann... hat denn niemand ein Bildchen (link ist auch völlig ok) für mich (is doch bald weihnachten  )

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Meinungen und Vorschläge!!

MfG!

tim

PS: Mein AM soll übrigens nicht hardcore freeride werden, ich möchte es auch bergAUF fahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich mach das bei gelegenheit mal, wenn ich zeit hab und es nicht wieder vergesse


----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2011)

kleintim schrieb:


> (is doch bald weihnachten  )


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2011)

Kann man da unten keinen flacheren Reset einbauen ? Den Flatstack ?


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Dezember 2011)

kleintim schrieb:


> Also ich bin ein AM mit klassischem 1 1/8 probegefahren und die Einbauhöhe hat mich eigentlich nicht gestört...



Wichtiger Punkt, nicht jeder mag eine flache Front, auch wenn es gerade im Trend ist. Ohne klassisches Steurrohr und vor allem ohne Reset müsste ich vorne spacern,was ich überhaupt nicht mag.

Man kann hinterher zwar noch was durch Lenkerrise ausgleichen, das ist aber auch endlich. Fahre aktuell 25 mm Rise, bald wahrscheinlich wieder 50 mm, dann kommt da aber nichts mehr.

Würde zwar heute wahrscheinlich 1.5 bestellen, aufgrund der Variabilität, hätte aber bedenken, dass es vorne zu tief ist. Aber die Argumente von Luke hinsichtlich Vorbau- und Gabelwahl habe ich bislang noch nicht bedacht. Gut, dass ich das Problem nicht habe ... 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2011)

Naja, auch beim Steuersatz gibts bei 1.5 ja auch höhere tradtionelle.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Dezember 2011)

Auch wieder wahr. Die Entscheidung macht Nicolai einem nicht einfach. Custom Made ist Segen und Fluch zugleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (22. Dezember 2011)

Also meine Flinte hat 1,5" bekommen weils für mich die Variabilität schlechthin ist, außerdem ist es Standard bei Nicolai und obwohl ich Tapered optisch ansprechender finde, hat mich der Aufpreis abgeschreckt.


----------



## US. (22. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann man da unten keinen flacheren Reset einbauen ? Den Flatstack ?



Nein. EC49 ist hier angesagt sofern wie im Bild gezeigt eine tapered Gabel eingebaut wird.
Erst bei 1 1/8" Gabeln kann man den Flatstack auch unten verwenden, z.B. für Doppelbrückengabeln.

Um eine 1,5" Gabel zu integrieren, müsste das Steuerrohr noch dicker sein. Schaut dann so aus wie beim Alutech Fanes und das will glaub ich keiner 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## dangerousD (22. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann man da unten keinen flacheren Reset einbauen ? Den Flatstack ?



Der Kommentar war vorhersehbar  Das Bild macht Deine Aussage "flacher ist besser" irgendwie wieder kaputt  

...jeder Jeck ist halt anders... zum Glück!


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2011)

Ach so, hab nicht auf die Gabel geachtet. So ist die Lösung ja total halbseiden.


----------



## kleintim (22. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


>


@guru39: Vielen Dank!
sieht ja schon mal sehr gut aus! (diese Schweißnähte machen mich sowas von an  )

Ist aber doch recht Massiv das Steuerrohr...

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: kann ich in das Nicolai 1.5er Steuerrohr keine 1.5er Gabel einbauen?
Es geht doch jede Gabel da durch, oder?

Was im Moment plane ist eine RS Lyric 2Step 160mm oder eine FOX Tallas 160mm zu verbauen...die gibt es ja in 1 1/8 und auch in Tapered...
welcher Steuersatz passt da? der im Bild sieht schon ziemlich gut aus und müsste ja funktionieren (wenn es ein 1.5er Steuerrohr wird...).
Wenn ich ein Tapered Rohr nehme, ist dann oben wieder nur ein hoher Steuersatz möglich? oder gibt es dafür eine Variante mit dem unteren Teil wie im Bild und oben eine flache 1 1/8 option (mit genügend Einpresstiefe)?

Vielen Dank!

MfG!

Tim


----------



## kleintim (22. Dezember 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr. Die Entscheidung macht Nicolai einem nicht einfach. Custom Made ist Segen und Fluch zugleich


Genau!!


----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2011)

@tim

Warum sollte in ein 1.5 N SR keine 1.5 gabel passen...das dürfte wohl nicht das problem sein...

So wie ichs verstanden hab, so passt in ein tapered SR z.b. der konan A1/B1 und evtl noch A2/B2 (mit 1 1/8 gabel)


----------



## ajag (22. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal ein tapered zum Vergleich: 







 Ich finde es sieht alles in allem harmonischer aus als 1.5. Mir ist die Reduktion oben zu krass, bei tapered ist m.E. der Übergang angenehmer.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man 1.5 gewohnt ist, bei mir seit 9Jahren der Fall, dann wirkt alles Andere komisch und spargelmäßig

Im Prinzip reine Geschmackssache die nur aus der Gewohnheit durch das Umfeld resultiert...oder so ähnlich.

G.


----------



## kleintim (22. Dezember 2011)

@ajag: Vielen Dank für das Bild!

coole Farbe, der Rahmen... passt super zu einer weissen Gabel!

t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann man da unten keinen flacheren Reset einbauen ? Den Flatstack ?



Könnte auch knapp werden zwischen Einstellknöpfen der Gabel und Unterrohr.
An meinem FR habe ich das Prob, daß das TRC meiner Deville knapp 2mm zu hoch raussteht.


----------



## Rhombus (23. Dezember 2011)

Wo hier gerade das Thema Steuerrohr/Steuersatz besprochen wird. Ich hätte noch einen ungefahrenen acros reduziersteuersatz von 1.5" auf 1.125" in Titan. Ich hatte dem im nucleon und habe mich dann doch für tapered entschieden. In Verbindung mit ti-elox schaut das Ding nur geil aus! 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...EC49-28-6---EC49-30-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-.html

65,- inkl. Versand


----------



## dangerousD (23. Dezember 2011)

Vorbei die Zeit der Langeweile! Endlich keine trockenen Trails, Grip und Temperaturen >10°C mehr! 





Nur ein Mobilfon-Foto, aber ich fand' einfach, dass Braun wunderbar zu Blau-Weiß paßt 

In diesem Sinne: mit Vollgas ins Weihnachtsfest! Feiert schön, bewegt Euch auch mal und habt Spaß! 



Cheers,

der D


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön, so wars bei uns gestern auch. Sehr spaßig!!
Resultat:





Euch allen frohe Weihnachten!!


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Dezember 2011)

eins der schönsten vom sepp!
blau-titan is awesome!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2011)

Soderla, bis auf den Hinterreifen, der hier fehlenden Telesattelstütze und ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die aber äußerlich auf dem Bild net auffallen, im Prinzip fertig

Ein paar trübe Tristlichtbilder....aber es plinkplinkt ja zumindest auf einem Bild recht stark



























Die Kabelbinderhalterung an der Box hat sich beim ersten Test heute aber als kontraproduktiv herausgestellt, drum der flux drangemachte zusätzlich Kabelbinder.

G.


----------



## der-gute (24. Dezember 2011)

sau geile Bock!

darf ich trotzdem fragen, was es wiegt ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> sau geile Bock!
> 
> darf ich trotzdem fragen, was es wiegt ;-)



Natürlich ....ganz genau so wie es da steht 17,69kg. Aber es kommt noch eine Telestütze dazu und diverses was man nicht sieht, wie zB. die U-turneinheit weg.
Hab heute beim "Wiesteilkannichbergauffahrentest" gemerkt das sie unnütz ist.
Verdammt, jetzt kommt mir erst, ich hab netmal getestet wie es gewesen wäre, hätte ich von den 175mm runtergetravelt
Also im Endeffekt wirds mit Telestütze wohl wieder das gleiche Gewicht haben. Je nachdem welche dran ist.

G.


----------



## der-gute (24. Dezember 2011)

mein 17,4 Kilo Fanes hat auch sehr viel Spass gemacht...

Dir viel Spass mit dem Geschenk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> mein 17,4 Kilo Fanes hat auch sehr viel Spass gemacht...
> 
> Dir viel Spass mit dem Geschenk!



Danke, dank Bikebauerthomas hab ich ja alles rechtzeitig bekommen das es zum Fest fertig dahsteht

G.


----------



## OldSchool (24. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geil Jörg Hut ab. 

Mein geheimer Traum. 

Berichte mal wie es sich im Gegensatz zur Rohloff am Hinterrad anfühlt.


----------



## guru39 (24. Dezember 2011)

Porno


----------



## waldschrad (25. Dezember 2011)

wenndes ma loswerden willst...die paar gold teile und der dämpfer sind schnell gewechselt...
was hast fürne kurbellänge?

gruss chris


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Dezember 2011)

Geniale Kiste, sehr schicker Aufbau!!


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2011)

@jörg

ist scho a traum oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

Freut mich das es so gefällt


@Waldschrat: Hab ich zwar noch garnet nachgeschaut, aber ich dachte irgendwo im Prospekt stand klassisch 175mm.

@OldSchool: Beim schnell Heizen ohne Holterdipoltergelände oder langsam fahren im Holterdipeltergelände wird der Unterschied nur marginal sein....aber die Felge wird wohl länger halten
Probleme mit der Rohloff am Hinterrad hat ich ansich immer wenn man  zwischen Rad mit und ohne wechselt...also Plattenprobleme 
Dummerweise liegt bei uns gerade zuviel Schnee auf den Trails zum richtige fahren

G.


----------



## Ge!st (25. Dezember 2011)

Schickes Nucleon Jörg


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Freut mich das es so gefällt
> 
> 
> @Waldschrat: Hab ich zwar noch garnet nachgeschaut, aber ich dachte irgendwo im Prospekt stand klassisch 175mm.
> ...



@jörg
dann kumm zu uns in die fränkische, kein schnee und super trails, ich find scho was für dei radl


----------



## stuk (25. Dezember 2011)

schöner "Panzer"


----------



## waldschrad (25. Dezember 2011)

danke
wieso hast die züge seitlich am rohr laufen und nicht drunter?
i bastel mir grad n carbonzugtunnelmitspritzschutzeffekt 
eins der wenigen sachen dies no auszumerzen gilt...
lagerwandern des schwingenlagers/hinterachse....trotz passendem drehmoment... nach links hab  i schon erfolgreich unterbunden-nach rechts schon ne idee, aber muss no kurz auf die drehbank warten...dann ist das prob au gelöst...(ärgert mi wie sau!!!!!)
gruss chris


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

Die Bikebauerzugvariante hat mir optisch besser gefallen wie der Kunststoffklotz unten, drum wurds dann so geordert

@Peter: Fränkische wäre sicher eine Alternative Aber ich hab bei der letzten der letzten Zusammenbautätigkeiten, in einem Moment der geistigen Umnachtung, den falschen Zug an der richtigen Stelle abgeknipst
Und abgesehen von ein paar unteren fehlenden Gängen, die zum Bergauffahren gut wären, möcht ichs net so richtig einsauen bevor ich ja jetzt 2000000 Schrauben wegschrauben und kuggn muß, wie die Getriebebox von innen ausschaut

G.


----------



## Luke-VTT (25. Dezember 2011)

Extrem schönes Nucleon. Nur die Kurbel ist optisch so gar nicht meins. Und das AM von Rheingauersepp ist einfach kaum zu toppen. Extra


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Extrem schönes Nucleon. Nur die Kurbel ist optisch so gar nicht meins. Und das AM von Rheingauersepp ist einfach kaum zu toppen. Extra



Ja das AM hat alles was so ein Rad haben muß...inkl. der schönen XTR Kurbel
Naja, vielleicht kann man die Middleburn doch irgendwann wieder käuflich erwerben, dann werd ich sie ausprobieren.

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. Dezember 2011)

@Jörg:  Sehr schöner, cleaner Aufbau ! 

Mal sehen, vielleicht krieg mich meins bis Freitag auch noch fertig.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

Ja da wirds langsam schon Zeit...da muß ja schon eine dicke Staubschicht drauf liegen
Hast, hoffe ich jetzt auch ein paar Tage frei zum Basteln

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (25. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja da wirds langsam schon Zeit...da muß ja schon eine dicke Staubschicht drauf liegen
> Hast, hoffe ich jetzt auch ein paar Tage frei zum Basteln
> 
> G.



Yepp - dafür hab ich zwischenzeitlich schon mal den halben Primärantrieb zerlegt und wieder zusammengesetzt ohne dass Teile übrig waren 

Jugend forscht, oder wie man das so nennt ...

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## delahero (26. Dezember 2011)

Helius AM mit der "Grünen Hoffnung" ins Jahr 2012


----------



## Luke-VTT (26. Dezember 2011)

Sexy Pedale!


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Dezember 2011)

Jepp, DMR Vault sind bei mir auch im Zulauf


----------



## sluette (26. Dezember 2011)

delahero schrieb:


> Helius AM mit der "Grünen Hoffnung" ins Jahr 2012



chicco bello !

poste mal das AM deiner besseren hälfte, interessiert mich gerade brennend ...


----------



## WODAN (26. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla, bis auf den Hinterreifen, der hier fehlenden Telesattelstütze und ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die aber äußerlich auf dem Bild net auffallen, im Prinzip fertig
> 
> Ein paar trübe Tristlichtbilder....aber es plinkplinkt ja zumindest auf einem Bild recht stark
> 
> ...



Wow, Aufbau wirklich gelungen, Gewicht ok! 

Die Zugführung ist vom alten Nucleon EVO, da war sie Serie, anstatt der hässlichen Box am Unterrohr


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. Dezember 2011)

delahero schrieb:


> Helius AM mit der "Grünen Hoffnung" ins Jahr 2012


das ist BOMBE


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2011)

Das ist Megabombe

@Wodan: Wenn´s fertig ist und die 17,5kg mit Telestütze rauskommen, dann ist das Gewicht mehr, also weniger, als ich mir erdacht hab

G.


----------



## superson1c (27. Dezember 2011)

Wo gibt's denn den Monarch Plus in der Einbaulänge ohne "High Volume"? Direkt bei Nicolai?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. Dezember 2011)

@delahero: super Bike !


----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2011)

word !


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Dezember 2011)

habt ihr sowas schon mal gesehen... es ist zu heulen.


----------



## stuk (27. Dezember 2011)

khujand: schöner sattel

@delahero: ich weiß du fährst das AM so schon länger, aber ist dir bewußt das dieser King-Steuersatz eigenlich nicht die "erlaubte" Einpresstiefe hat?
Aber klasse Rad, immer wieder....
weiterhin viel Spaß damit
mfg


----------



## nollak (27. Dezember 2011)

Wat isn das für ne Monströsität?


----------



## evel (27. Dezember 2011)

Wasn das für ne Gabel ? und wer baut sowas zusammen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (27. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ne Parafork - rein optisch gesehen ein Krampf, soll aber wohl mal ihre Fangemeinde gehabt haben und ist auch "Made in Germany" ...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Dezember 2011)

evel schrieb:


> Wasn das für ne Gabel ? und wer baut sowas zusammen ?



das ganze rad ist ein grosser krampf.


----------



## evel (27. Dezember 2011)

Da gibts noch mehr davon 
http://www.parafork.de/images/nicolai-nucleon-m.jpg


----------



## wildbiker (27. Dezember 2011)

noch so nen Exemplar...und noch schlimmer...die Barends, die Sattelstellung...  Wenns ne Gabel aus Germany sein soll, dann lieber ne Forke von German:A .


----------



## evel (27. Dezember 2011)

und ein Astreines Citycruiser Pedal


----------



## nollak (27. Dezember 2011)

Die würd ich nichtmal am Citycruiser fahren.

Aber die German:A Gabeln sehen auch nicht viel besser aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2011)

Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig....da muß man lange üben bis einem das gefallen würde

G.


----------



## Tompfl (28. Dezember 2011)

Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig....da muß man lange üben bis einem das gefallen würde

nicht schön, aber selten 
ist schon echt seltsam, wie man so schöne Rahmen negativ beieinflussen kann, hähä.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Dezember 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig...
> .



niemals.


----------



## evel (28. Dezember 2011)

Hab mal noch ein paar Fotos von meinem neu Schmuckstück gemacht. 
Was noch geändert werden muss is die Stütze, Reverb oder Black Mamba bin mir noch nicht sicher.
Bei der Silbernen Kurbel weis ich noch nicht ob ich se drin lasse, find se mit nem sw Bash garnet mal so schlecht.
Wo ich allerdings noch am meisten dran Arbeiten muss ist der Dämpfer. Ist Momentan noch recht Straff bei ca35% Sag 
Habe mich aber auch noch nicht wirklich mit dem Dämpfer beschäftigt, kommt die Tage noch 
Vllt hat einer von euch ein paar Tips fürs Setup

PS: 16,3 kg +- 100 gr
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034386]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034385]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034388]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034389]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0tz (28. Dezember 2011)

Hast du den die Platte vom Vorbau absichtlich verkehrt rum montiert?


----------



## stuk (28. Dezember 2011)

schön und die kurbel gefällt zu den felgen


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Dezember 2011)

@evel
 doch doch... gutes bike. (gute farbe)


----------



## c_w (28. Dezember 2011)

Mir isses etwas bunt... das blau mit dem rot ist super, aber dann hätte ich den Rest konsequent in schwarz genommen. Weiss und Alu ist dann irgendwie zuviel.


----------



## evel (28. Dezember 2011)

wollte schauen ob jemand den Fehler findet


h0tz schrieb:


> Hast du den die Platte vom Vorbau absichtlich verkehrt rum montiert?


----------



## evel (28. Dezember 2011)

Laufräder und Kurbel waren noch vorhanden. 
PS: weiss ist nur der Hope Schriftzug 





c_w schrieb:


> Mir isses etwas bunt... das blau mit dem rot ist super, aber dann hätte ich den Rest konsequent in schwarz genommen. Weiss und Alu ist dann irgendwie zuviel.


----------



## blutbuche (28. Dezember 2011)

der rahmen is schön , aber das rot an der gabel beisst sich mit dem rot vom nico schriftzug ..s chade . ausserdem wär´ne gerade stütze netter


----------



## blutlache (29. Dezember 2011)

evel schrieb:


> wollte schauen ob jemand den Fehler findet




*der rahmen is schön , aber das rot an der gabel beisst sich mit dem rot vom nico schriftzug ..s chade . ausserdem wär´ne gerade stütze netter*


Wolltest Du nicht an Deiner Rechtschreibung arbeiten. Oder war das der gute Vorsatz fürs kommende Jahr.


----------



## evel (29. Dezember 2011)

ein Rechtschreibprogramm, SUPER 


blutlache schrieb:


> *der rahmen is schön , aber das rot an der gabel beisst sich mit dem rot vom nico schriftzug ..s chade . ausserdem wär´ne gerade stütze netter*
> 
> 
> Wolltest Du nicht an Deiner Rechtschreibung arbeiten. Oder war das der gute Vorsatz fürs kommende Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (29. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

endlich fertig für die Saison 2012 

Änderungen:
-Boxxer WC keronite
-Druckstreben und Race Face Atlas Kurbel in "seidengrau" gepulvert (ähnlich keronite grau)
-Verstellknöpfe Dämpfer und Gabel in schwarz eloxiert

Gewicht wie abgebildet: 16,53 kg


----------



## stuk (29. Dezember 2011)

sehr schön geworden


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Dezember 2011)

suuuuuuuuuuper Bernd Farbe passt


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja sieht mal richtig gut aus...und das Gewicht taugt mal richtig her

G.


----------



## Ölfuss (29. Dezember 2011)

Porn


----------



## san_andreas (29. Dezember 2011)

Nice !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (29. Dezember 2011)




----------



## evel (29. Dezember 2011)

@WODAN schickes Bike, was hast du für Laufräder drin ?


----------



## blutbuche (29. Dezember 2011)

ach anne , du bringst mich doch immer wieder zum lachen !


----------



## schnellerseller (29. Dezember 2011)

Top!! 1a !
Guten Rutsch somit ins Neue Jahr!!!


----------



## Ge!st (29. Dezember 2011)

@WODAN
Echt GEIL ist dein Bike 

Ich poste mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von meinem TFR, mit Laufradsatz für den Winter, Coil-Dämpfer der nun eine Titanfeder hat und Sixpack Icon Ti MG Pedale.

Als nächstes werde ich mich um eine neue Kurbel kümmern, ich weiß aber noch nicht welche, da muss ich mich erst noch Informieren was passt bzw. was wie angepasst werden muss.


----------



## WODAN (29. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Blumen, Teileliste HIER


----------



## blutbuche (29. Dezember 2011)

vorbau  - sattelstellung  ....


----------



## dr.juggles (29. Dezember 2011)

@bernd

sieht klasse aus!

jetzt brauchste nur noch en amtlichen audi


----------



## WODAN (29. Dezember 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @bernd
> 
> sieht klasse aus!
> 
> jetzt brauchste nur noch en amtlichen audi



amtlich?


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. Dezember 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> aktuelles Bild von meinem TFR,



dreh mal den Vorbau, dann bekommst mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad 



blutbuche schrieb:


> - sattelstellung  ....



wo ist das Problem?! damit kann man wenigstens Problemlos bergauffahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (29. Dezember 2011)

@WODAN:

Top!!!


----------



## Team Nicolai (29. Dezember 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @WODAN
> Echt GEIL ist dein Bike
> 
> Ich poste mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von meinem TFR, mit Laufradsatz für den Winter, Coil-Dämpfer der nun eine Titanfeder hat und Sixpack Icon Ti MG Pedale.
> ...



Sehr schönes nucleon TFR, und die sattelstellung ist absolut richtig bei diesem bike  der mann scheint mit diesem bike auch km zu schrubben

Gruß


Der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man den Sag mit einbezieht dürfte der Sattel wohl ziemlich eine normale Neigung haben...der Rest ist Bobbersgefühlsache

G.


----------



## Ge!st (29. Dezember 2011)

Das habt ihr richtig erkannt und mit dem TFR fahre ich auch länger Touren von 50 km und mehr (die Längste war etwas über 120 km). Ich finde das zumindest die Nucelon Modelle TFR und AM - vielleicht wegen des höheren Gewichts! - sehr unterschätzt werden, mit den Bikes lässt sich richtig gut Touren, selbst im bergigen Gelände.


----------



## sluette (29. Dezember 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> - sattelstellung  ....



solche kommentare sind genauso überflüssig wie basecaps beim biken. 
ist doch wohl völlig latte wie der sattel steht solange er zum hintern passt und bequemes biken erlaubt.

btw, das TFR ist klasse !


----------



## evel (29. Dezember 2011)

Jupp , das Unterschreib ich 
es gibt keine richtige (vorgeschriebene) Sattelstellung, nur die die zu einem passt 





sluette schrieb:


> solche kommentare sind genauso überflüssig wie basecaps beim biken.
> ist doch wohl völlig latte wie der sattel steht solange er zum hintern passt und bequemes biken erlaubt.
> 
> btw, das TFR ist klasse !


----------



## dr.juggles (29. Dezember 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> amtlich?



mit amtlich mein ich 4-rad antrieb & 5 zylinder plus turbolader 

dein frontkratzer ist trotzdem nice.

das ion ist wunderbar mit den grauen akzenten!


----------



## blutbuche (29. Dezember 2011)

..ich meinte die neigung ... sieht halt ziemlich nach vorn geneigt  aus ... mag aber auch täuschen .. die höhe is klar , ich fahr mit mienem bass tfr  auch touren .-


----------



## c_w (30. Dezember 2011)

Das Nucleon wird mehr Sag haben, dann kommt die Spitze auch höher. Mag nicht sooooo toll aussehen, ohne Sag, aber Männer haben anatomische Probleme mit zu hohen Sattelspitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (30. Dezember 2011)

Boah, Geist muss ja riesige Klöten haben.


----------



## richard.a (30. Dezember 2011)

hier mal ´n frisches von der gestrigen 50km+ tour.... meine allzweckwaffe.


----------



## wavekiter (30. Dezember 2011)

@ WODAN: Seeeeeeeeeeeer geil das Bike


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Dezember 2011)

richard.a schrieb:


> hier mal ´n frisches von der gestrigen 50km+ tour.... meine allzweckwaffe.



Schickes ST.
Die alten Modelle und vor allem in dieser Farbe, schreien meiner Meinung nach nach den Maschinenbau-Decals.


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Dezember 2011)

richard.a schrieb:


> hier mal ´n frisches von der gestrigen 50km+ tour.... meine allzweckwaffe.



Wie ist das Rad so auf einer langen Tour? Gewicht?


----------



## blutbuche (30. Dezember 2011)

@richard : schön !!!! mit schwarzer gabel und ohne mud - dingens , vorne wärs 1 A !!!  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richard.a (30. Dezember 2011)

@MarcoFibr: 
Also ich habe da keinerlei Probleme damit.... fährt sich recht gemütlich und selbst nach 80km fühl ich mich noch ganz wohl drauf. 
Gewicht ist aktuell mit DH Schläuchen, Minions und Schlamm bei 19,2 Kg. 
Da geht also noch einiges nach unten.  Aber ich komm damit prima zurecht.


@blutbuche: 
das Mud-Dingens ist ja nur an Schlammtagen drann, sonst natürlich IMMER ohne.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Dezember 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie ist das Rad so auf einer langen Tour? Gewicht?


 
Hier gibt es die wahren Helden. Ich ziehe mit allergrößtem Respekt meinen Hut vor jemanden, der diesen Brummer auf einer größer 50 Kilometer Tour fährt. 

Über das Rad brauchen wir nicht zu reden, finde ich erste Sahne.

Grüße


----------



## dangerousD (30. Dezember 2011)

richard.a schrieb:


> @MarcoFibr:
> Also ich habe da keinerlei Probleme damit.... fährt sich recht gemütlich und selbst nach 80km fühl ich mich noch ganz wohl drauf.
> Gewicht ist aktuell mit DH Schläuchen, Minions und Schlamm bei 19,2 Kg.
> Da geht also noch einiges nach unten.  Aber ich komm damit prima zurecht.
> ...




Na zumindest auf dem Foto ist vom Schlamm nichts (mehr) zu sehen 
Schicke Kiste


----------



## reflux (31. Dezember 2011)

sattelstütze+sattel werden noch getauscht
so wie es da steht sind es 12,25kg
bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich bei 27,2er stütze bleibe(sieht zu schmal aus?!) oder auf 30,0mm gehe-was meint ihr?


----------



## dangerousD (31. Dezember 2011)

@reflux

Schöner Rahmen! Mit schwarzen ULH und Kurbel fände ich den Aufbau stimmiger, aber ist ja schließlich Deins  

Bzgl. Sattelstütze: geh' auf 30,0 - wenn Du die Stütze im Fahrbetrieb immer so weit ausgezogen hast, macht die 27,2er eher früher als später die Biege. Im Wortsinn  Diese Erfahrung habe ich schon 2x machen müssen, mit verschiedenen Stützen. Bin mit 192cm Länge wahrscheinlich in einer ähnlichen Liga wie Du unterwegs.


----------



## reflux (31. Dezember 2011)

kurbel und ulh stimme ich dir zu-nicht voll, aber zu ;-)

da ich den rahmen gebraucht gekauft habe stand die farbwahl leider nicht zur debatte

danke für den tipp bzg. der stütze
die alternative wäre eine reverb in 27,2


----------



## baiano (31. Dezember 2011)

> danke für den tipp bzg. der stütze
> die alternative wäre eine reverb in 27,2



die es doch meines Erachtens gar nicht gibt in 27,2?, 

ich dachte nur 31,6 + 30,9 oder irre ich?

grussfelix


----------



## reflux (31. Dezember 2011)

baiano schrieb:


> die es doch meines Erachtens gar nicht gibt in 27,2?,
> 
> ich dachte nur 31,6 + 30,9 oder irre ich?
> 
> grussfelix



entschuldige,

reverb war in diesem fall der grundsätzliche begriff für eine absenkbare stütze

x-fusion hat die in 27,2

http://www.xfusionshox.com/product/post/hilo/hilo-125#3


----------



## blutbuche (31. Dezember 2011)

...die 27er stütze passt optisch schon , weil der ganze rahmen ja recht filigran ist ... 
warum hast du denn unten und oben so ewig viele spacer ??? 
 schöner rahmen !!!


----------



## reflux (31. Dezember 2011)

oben und unten?
die 3 spacer waren erstmal nur zum draufsetzen
gabel ist ja auch noch nicht gekürzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (1. Januar 2012)

na , oben is doch auch  so´n hütchen (...) drauf ...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. Januar 2012)

Hütchen? da is doch nur der Gabelschaft...


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Januar 2012)

Update:
*Answer Protaper Carbon Lenker
*Tune Würger


Ges.Gewicht 14,94 kg.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Januar 2012)

Der Lenker scheint ja mal einen vernünftigen Rise zu haben  Wenn Du den jetzt noch auf eine vernünftige Breite kürzt, sind 14,90 möglich


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Januar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Der Lenker scheint ja mal einen vernünftigen Rise zu haben  Wenn Du den jetzt noch auf eine vernünftige Breite kürzt, sind 14,90 möglich



breite ist 720

 gew. ist 14,90 kg... hab mich verschrieben.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Januar 2012)

Na dann 35 mm ab an jeder Seite, und Du bist unter den 14,90


----------



## dr.juggles (2. Januar 2012)

arthur haben die deinen rahmen mit blei ausgegossen?
wie kommst du auf das gewicht?
hast doch recht humane parts verbaut 

bronze sieht immer wieder super aus.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Januar 2012)

Das fragen wir uns alle hier schon seit Jahren, sollen aber die Laufräder sein


----------



## 2Pac (2. Januar 2012)

BikePark ready. 
RAHMEN: Nicolai UFO-DS Gr. S.
GABEL: Rock-Shox Pike U-Turn
DÄMPFER: MANITOU Evolver ISX-4 Air 
STEUERSATZ: Chris King
LENKER: FSA
VORBAU: Spank-Spoon
BREMSEN: Avid Jucy 5
KURBEL: Truvativ Ruktion 2.0 | 165 lang
PEDALEN: KHE - Prism Thin Thermoplast 
KETTENFÜHRUNG: e*thirteen 
SCHALTEWRK: Shimano 105 (10 fach)
CASSTTE:  Shimano 105 (10 fach)
SHIFTER: Shimano 105 (10 fach)
KETTE:  Shimano  (10 fach)
SATTEL: Prism KHE 
SATTELSTANGE: Funn
LAUFRÄDER: Spank/Scott/DMR Moto


Gewicht ges. 15,40kg.
(Made by khujand)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (2. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> breite ist 720
> 
> gew. ist 14,90 kg... hab mich verschrieben.



Hau mal die neue (schwarze) XT Kurbel rein, drückt das Gewicht nochmal gut nach unten


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2012)

Hat was...Ofenrohrsilber

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Januar 2012)

Das Ufo DS ist ein schönes Spielzeug, hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## san_andreas (2. Januar 2012)

@2Pac: was ist das ? Sind das 24 Zoll Räder ?


----------



## zingel (2. Januar 2012)

bronze ist schon was vom allergeilsten!


----------



## Ölfuss (2. Januar 2012)

Artur, wie machen sich die Xkings ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (2. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @2Pac: was ist das ? Sind das 24 Zoll Räder ?



Ich würde mal sagen, ein 24 Zoll Dirt-/Slopestyle-Fully


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Januar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> arthur haben die deinen rahmen mit blei ausgegossen?
> wie kommst du auf das gewicht?
> hast doch recht humane parts verbaut
> 
> bronze sieht immer wieder super aus.



DANKE DANKE ! 
*NICOLAI Rahmen sind immer etwas schwer.
*TRUVATIV Holzfeller OCT Kurbel ist nicht die leichteste.
*LRS, schwere Mavic Felgen 

Kurbel/Laufräder
gibts deutlich leichter, jedoch brauche ich diese und gehe aufgrund der Stabilität gerade da keine Kompromisse ein. 
(wg. eigengewicht von ca. 88 kg.) 
__________________

PSÖlfuss,- der eine sagt dies der andere das... 
ich bin damit schon 1 jahr unterwegs hometrails/bikepark 0,0 Probleme.


----------



## stuk (2. Januar 2012)

schöne OB Räder


----------



## wildbiker (2. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE DANKE !
> *NICOLAI Rahmen sind immer etwas schwer.
> 
> __________________
> ...



Lieber so als unterm Hintern zusammengebrochen. Dafür halten die auch mehr aus als jeder Taiwan- und Plastikbomber... 

Ebenfalls 0,0 Probleme, nicht mal ne Delle o.ä. im Rahmen... im Prinzip wie frisch aufgebaut/ausm Laden... allerdings meine Kette/Kassette hats nur nen Jahr überlebt.

Ansonsten wie immer geile Spielzeuge in der Gallerie...


----------



## reflux (2. Januar 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @reflux
> 
> Schöner Rahmen! Mit schwarzen ULH und Kurbel fände ich den Aufbau stimmiger, aber ist ja schließlich Deins
> 
> Bzgl. Sattelstütze: geh' auf 30,0 - wenn Du die Stütze im Fahrbetrieb immer so weit ausgezogen hast, macht die 27,2er eher früher als später die Biege. Im Wortsinn  Diese Erfahrung habe ich schon 2x machen müssen, mit verschiedenen Stützen. Bin mit 192cm Länge wahrscheinlich in einer ähnlichen Liga wie Du unterwegs.


was ich irgendwie vollkommen vergessen habe(da das rad nicht bei mir stand) ist die tatsache, dass der ULH schwarz ist 
werde die schrauben jetzt noch rot eloxieren lassen


----------



## WODAN (3. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE DANKE !
> *NICOLAI Rahmen sind immer etwas schwer.
> *TRUVATIV Holzfeller OCT Kurbel ist nicht die leichteste.
> *LRS, schwere Mavic Felgen
> ...



Schick 

Aber man kann auch Leichtbau mit Stabilität kombinieren. Ich fahre 1854g schwere Laufräder auf mein DHler, spiele auch in Deiner Gewichtsklasse und habe auch keinen Profifahrstil 
Die, und das U17 kg ION, haben letzte Saison (inkl. IXS Rennen) ohne Problem überstanden.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Januar 2012)

Eine XTR Kurbel würde die Belastungen locker wegstecken. Da braucht man nicht 400g Mehrgewicht einer Holzfeller mit rumschleppen.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

Redet im halt net ein sinnlos Geld auszugeben Die Kurbel paßt optisch besser zur Rahmenfarbe wir die XTR. 
Des Radl paßt so wies dasteht, funktioiert, ist wohl sorglos und man braucht net dran rumschraueben...zumindest net unfreiwillig

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Redet im halt net ein sinnlos Geld auszugeben Die Kurbel paßt optisch besser zur Rahmenfarbe wir die XTR.
> Des Radl paßt so wies dasteht, funktioiert, ist wohl sorglos und man braucht net dran rumschraueben...zumindest net unfreiwillig
> 
> G.



sehe ich auch so Jörg.


----------



## Stagediver (3. Januar 2012)

@Khujand:

Dein Rad ist klasse. Sogar meiner Frau gefällt es. Und die hat normalerweise an jeder Karre was zu meckern 

offtopic: Was hast du für Bremsen verbaut und wie bist du damit zufrieden?


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (3. Januar 2012)

15 kg is doch auch durchaus tragbar . man kommt gut berg hoch - und fürs abfahren und "spielen"  isses stabil genug . so , what ....??


----------



## wosch (3. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE DANKE !
> *NICOLAI Rahmen sind immer etwas schwer.
> *TRUVATIV Holzfeller OCT Kurbel ist nicht die leichteste.
> *LRS, schwere Mavic Felgen
> ...



Sehr schönes Bike. Die Farbe übt hypnotische Wirkung auf mich aus. 
@all: vom Gewicht her ist das Optimum erreicht. Selbst vom Label ist nur noch das "N" übrig geblieben. Mehr geht wirklich nicht!


----------



## dr.juggles (3. Januar 2012)

auf manchen bildern kommt das bronze so kitschig gold rüber, aber in natura ganz anders.
hab in frankreich mal eins in bronze gesehen dass sah fast aus wie steingrau....irre gut.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> @Khujand:
> 
> Dein Rad ist klasse. Sogar meiner Frau gefällt es. Und die hat normalerweise an jeder Karre was zu meckern
> 
> ...




woow "herzlichen dank" allen ...  

Ganz kurz die Teileliste. 

RAHMEN: Nicolai Helius AM. Bronze Elox. (Gr.M.)
GABEL: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air 
DÄMPFER:Fox DHX Air 5.0
BREMSE: Avid Elixir CR Carbon 
SCHALTUNG: Kompl. Sram XO
UMWERFER: Shimano slx
LAUFRÄDER: Mavic/Hope/Conti X-King 
KETTENFÜHRUNG: E 13 DRS / kuka.berlin Carbon Bash.
KURBEL: Truvativ Holzfeller OCT Race Face KB
PEDALEN: Twenty6 PreRunner Titan Pedalen 
LENKER: Answer
GRIFFE: ODI
SCHNELLSPANNER: Tune Würger
STÜTZE: Thomson
VORBAU: Thomson
STEUERSATZ: Reset Racing - 118-HDAL2
SATTEL: Ritchey Biomax Leder/Titan


----------



## wildbiker (3. Januar 2012)

Am Umwerfer könnteste noch ein paar Gramm sparen, evtl. XTR-Umwerfer..


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

Warte zwar immernoch auf ein paar Teile für die (vorerst) endgültige Version. Aber neu dazugekommen seit gestern ist die braune Farbe...und die erste richtige Tourerfahrung







G.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Januar 2012)

^^ würde ich auch zu gerne mal fahren


----------



## Harry-88 (4. Januar 2012)

ich habe fertig , vorerst


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön...sieht nach net allzuhohem Gewicht aus

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (4. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sehr schön...sieht nach net allzuhohem Gewicht aus
> 
> G.



danke ich denke wird so 14,5-6 kg haben ....hab aber keien hängewaage hier nur personenwaage ...darauf hat es genau 14,5 kilo


hier mal die teile liste :

RAHMEN: Helius AM Schwarz Matt mi glanz Aufkleber
GABEL: Rock-Shox Lyrik RC2 DH
DÄMPFER:Fox DHX Air 5.0
BREMSE: Avid Elixir R 203/185
SCHALTUNG: X0
LAUFRÄDER: Mavic  auf Hope EVO auf Conti MK 2.4
KETTENFÜHRUNG: Sram X0
KURBEL: Truvativ Descendant
Kettenblatt: FSA DH 34er (kommt vlt ein 36 drauf )
Kassette: PG 1050 11-36 
PEDALEN: Sixpack Skywalker
LENKER: Sunline V1 
GRIFFE: Simplon
STÜTZE: Cannondale c3 ( wird getauscht durch neine Variostütze ) 
VORBAU: Thomson 4X
STEUERSATZ: ACROS AH 07 DH
SATTEL: Ritchey Biomax V2


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> 15 kg is doch auch durchaus tragbar . man kommt gut berg hoch - und fürs abfahren und "spielen"  isses stabil genug . so , what ....??



was hat das Gewicht mit Stabilität zu tun?


----------



## trailterror (4. Januar 2012)

Schaut gut aus jörg


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> danke ich denke wird so 14,5-6 kg haben ....hab aber keien hängewaage hier nur personenwaage ...darauf hat es genau 14,5 kilo
> 
> 
> hier mal die teile liste :
> ...



 ast reine karre. 

 auch das gewicht scheint zu stimmen.


----------



## sluette (4. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ast reine



http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/astrein


----------



## evel (4. Januar 2012)

mehr Material mehr Stabilität ! 


der-gute schrieb:


> was hat das Gewicht mit Stabilität zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2012)

evel schrieb:


> mehr Material mehr Stabilität !



ist das so?

stimmt nicht eher billiger ist schwerer und oft auch aus schlechterem Material?
Gilt natürlich nicht immer - es gibt gute billige und schlechte teure Teile.
Syntace baut, man darfs hier ja fast nicht sagen, sau leichte und unglaublich stabile Komponenten...


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warte zwar immernoch auf ein paar Teile für die (vorerst) endgültige Version. Aber neu dazugekommen seit gestern ist die braune Farbe...und die erste richtige Tourerfahrung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALTER!!!

wenn du hier weiter solche Bilder postest, werden wir alle bald sehr unglücklich...
Das is einfach nur geil!


----------



## provester (4. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warte zwar immernoch auf ein paar Teile für die (vorerst) endgültige Version. Aber neu dazugekommen seit gestern ist die braune Farbe...und die erste richtige Tourerfahrung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau *so* muss es aussehen


----------



## evel (4. Januar 2012)

"stimmt nicht eher billiger ist schwerer und oft auch aus schlechterem Material?"
Gut wenn man das so sieht.      
Denk aber das wir uns hier in einem Bereich bewegen in dem die Materialqualität auf einem sehr hohen Niveau ist und somit mehr Material mehr Stabilität gibt.
Vorausgesetzt die Konstruktion ist nicht von einem Gärtner gemacht 


der-gute schrieb:


> ist das so?
> 
> stimmt nicht eher billiger ist schwerer und oft auch aus schlechterem Material?
> Gilt natürlich nicht immer - es gibt gute billige und schlechte teure Teile.
> Syntace baut, man darfs hier ja fast nicht sagen, sau leichte und unglaublich stabile Komponenten...


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ALTER!!!
> 
> wenn du hier weiter solche Bilder postest, werden wir alle bald sehr unglücklich...
> Das is einfach nur geil!


 
@Jörg: Hab es ja schon im anderen Chat gepostet aber selten hat ein Rad bei mir so einen "will haben" Reflex ausgelöst. Wünsche dir allzeit eine gute Fahrt.

Grüße


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Januar 2012)

jörg is deine lyrik aus teflon?
da haftet ja garkein matsch


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

@Martin:Oh, Danke Morgen kommen auch die restlichen Teile die noch zum Austauschen sind, dann bin ich schonmal aufs Endgewicht gespannt.

G.


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2012)

evel schrieb:


> "stimmt nicht eher billiger ist schwerer und oft auch aus schlechterem Material?"
> Gut wenn man das so sieht.
> Denk aber das wir uns hier in einem Bereich bewegen in dem die Materialqualität auf einem sehr hohen Niveau ist und somit mehr Material mehr Stabilität gibt.
> Vorausgesetzt die Konstruktion ist nicht von einem Gärtner gemacht




ich kann nur sagen, das ich mit nem Syntace Force 1.5, Superforce oder Megaforce theoretisch kein Problem hätte, 2 m tief zu springen
ebenso mit einem Vector Carbon mit 760 mm breite

aber mit Truvativ Teilen, den günstigen (!) von Raceface oder sonstwas aus der selben chinesischen Presse würd ich sowas vielleicht nicht machen...wobei ich auch 96 kg wiege.
dazu kommt aber noch, das ich keine 2 m drope oder gar Roadgaps springe ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> jörg is deine lyrik aus teflon?
> da haftet ja garkein matsch



Hmmh...ja sieht komisch aus. Bin immer recht "langsam" durch die ganz matschigen Stellen gefahren. Mußten ja zum Kaffeetrinken einkehren Und der Dreck besteht zu 70% eher aus Waldbodendreck, der scheint net so an Gabeln zu haften

G.


----------



## evel (4. Januar 2012)

gibts nix das Syntace ein Top Hersteller ist
ich für mich halte in dem Bereich in dem wir uns hier befinden, Carbon nicht unbedingt das was mir Sicherheit gibt.  
PS:
Ich kann Theoretisch mit meinem Alu Lenker auch 2 m Drops machen 


der-gute schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen, das ich mit nem Syntace Force 1.5, Superforce oder Megaforce theoretisch kein Problem hätte, 2 m tief zu springen
> ebenso mit einem Vector Carbon mit 760 mm breite
> 
> aber mit Truvativ Teilen, den günstigen (!) von Raceface oder sonstwas aus der selben chinesischen Presse würd ich sowas vielleicht nicht machen...wobei ich auch 96 kg wiege.
> dazu kommt aber noch, das ich keine 2 m drope oder gar Roadgaps springe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (4. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warte zwar immernoch auf ein paar Teile für die (vorerst) endgültige Version. Aber neu dazugekommen seit gestern ist die braune Farbe...und die erste richtige Tourerfahrung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh ein Bruder ! sieht echt supergeil aus

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Martin:Oh, Danke Morgen kommen auch die restlichen Teile die noch zum Austauschen sind, dann bin ich schonmal aufs Endgewicht gespannt.
> 
> G.


 
Ich glaube, dass Gewicht spielt nur sekundär eine Rolle. Ich finde das Technische an dem Getriebebike so beeindruckend. Sieht so richtig nach "Maschinenbau" aus.


----------



## wosch (4. Januar 2012)

Nach meiner heutigen Schlamm- und Regentour, zahlreichen Chainsucks und immer schwerer zu schaltenden Gängen (nach nur 2 Stunden!) habe ich nun endgültig keinen Bock mehr auf Kettenschaltungen. 
Und dann dieses Foto von *LB Jörg* heute:







...das hat mich richtig fertig gemacht. Danke!


----------



## evel (4. Januar 2012)

Das ist doch Super !
dann bekommen wir bald (hoffentlich) von dir ein neuen Aufbau zu sehen  freu mich schon





wosch schrieb:


> Nach meiner heutigen Schlamm- und Regentour, zahlreichen Chainsucks und immer schwerer zu schaltenden Gängen (nach nur 2 Stunden!) habe ich nun endgültig keinen Bock mehr auf Kettenschaltungen.
> Und dann dieses Foto von *LB Jörg* heute:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen, das ich mit nem Syntace Force 1.5, Superforce oder Megaforce theoretisch kein Problem hätte, 2 m tief zu springen
> ebenso mit einem Vector Carbon mit 760 mm breite
> 
> aber mit Truvativ Teilen, den günstigen (!) von Raceface oder sonstwas aus der selben chinesischen Presse würd ich sowas vielleicht nicht machen...wobei ich auch 96 kg wiege.
> dazu kommt aber noch, das ich keine 2 m drope oder gar Roadgaps springe ;-)



Kann dem "der Gute" nur beipflichten. Finde die Syntace Teile nur geil. Fahre in meinem AM einen Vector Carbon und einen Superforce. Wenn ich könnte würde ich auch die KeFü fahren. Man kann in die Teile Vertrauen haben.


----------



## Luke-VTT (5. Januar 2012)

Das Nucleon vom Jörg ist so ein wunderschönes Fahrrad  Großartig!


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2012)

Danke, muß es heut aber mal trotzdem sauber machen 

G.


----------



## WODAN (5. Januar 2012)

1999: Trombone 2000 (mein erstes Nicolai):





2012: Trombone 97/Update auf 2000 rebuilt (der guten alten Zeiten wegen):


----------



## waldschrad (5. Januar 2012)

@jörg: wieso putzen????
meins sieht immer so aus...nur was sauber sein muss wird au geputzt....
verdreckt sieht zudem viiiiiel schöner aus!!!
 gruss chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2012)

waldschrad schrieb:


> @jörg: wieso putzen????
> meins sieht immer so aus...nur was sauber sein muss wird au geputzt....
> verdreckt sieht zudem viiiiiel schöner aus!!!
> gruss chris



Muß ja morgen meine Restteile ranbauen die hoffentlich schon daheim liegen...sonst hätte ichs net nommal extra naß gemacht
Und ich muß es ja mindestens einmal auch ohne Dreck im Fertigzustand wiegen

G.


----------



## waldschrad (5. Januar 2012)

da geb ich dir absolut recht: teile in dreck schrauben geht ma uberhauptgarnicht!!!!
ist der einzige grund s regelmässig zu putzen...gabel etc bekommt doch alle 3-4 wochen n serviche...

allerdings freu ich mich auf meinen ausssenbikelift  - mein abwart sicher auch (obwohl ich immer sehr drauf achte s treppenhaus nicht einzusauen-aber s bröselt halt...  )!!!!

antihaftbeschichten....

gruss chris


gruss chris


----------



## PoisonB (5. Januar 2012)

Gerade sehr gute Räder hier.





auch das vom Jörg.


----------



## wosch (5. Januar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> 1999: Trombone 2000 (mein erstes Nicolai):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wunderschön, ich steh total auf diese alten Sachen.
Was ist (bzw. war) das für eine Gabel?


----------



## waldschrad (5. Januar 2012)

unten suppe-paar meter höher-strahlendblauer himmel... 





durch die suppe durch- sicht durch nebel und wolken 4-7m - massiv erschwert durch spassiges baummikado nachm sturm...
aber ich schind mich ja gerne-und die abfahrt war frei...
gruss chris


----------



## WODAN (5. Januar 2012)

wosch schrieb:


> Wunderschön, ich steh total auf diese alten Sachen.
> Was ist (bzw. war) das für eine Gabel?



Danke, ist/war eine "Pace/Raceware Monster 160"
Carbon Tauchrohre, 160mm Federweg, vernünftige Dämfpung, einseitige Stahlfeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2012)

waldschrad schrieb:


> unten suppe-paar meter höher-strahlendblauer himmel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ui, Klebemodder...den mag ich garnet Ja so Tage wo man oben blauen Himmel hat und unten Suppe sind wie Urlaubstage...wenn man oben ist
Wieviel Hm`s Höhenunterschied hats denn auf der Anhöhe?
Warst ja auch net gerade mit dem CC Rad unterwegs

G.


----------



## sakri (5. Januar 2012)

18.8kg


----------



## WODAN (5. Januar 2012)

sakri schrieb:


> ###
> 18.8kg



Wow 

Ich bin mit meinem Evo gerade bei 19,1kg (mit Boxxer WC und DHX5 Coil)


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2012)

Doppelwow  

G.


----------



## waldschrad (5. Januar 2012)

nee,is mein hausberg (gempen;basel) 750m-abfahrt 9km lang auf 300m runter... 
kann aber wahlweise fast alles mim bus hoch....obwohl ich immer wieder überrascht bin wie gut pedalierbar das ding ist... mit n onzas drauf rennradler jagen...
grusschris


----------



## sakri (5. Januar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wow
> 
> Ich bin mit meinem Evo gerade bei 19,1kg (mit Boxxer WC und DHX5 Coil)


 
ja, mit so einer boxxer würde ich auch nochmal 600g sparen (bos ist ziemlich schwer...)
aber sie funktioniert einfach viel besser

weitere 350-400g werden aber noch fallen..

es kommt: 
enve carbon lenker
atlas fr kurbel (umbau..sobald drehmaschine da ist..)
paar titanschrauben (zumindest die dicken..)
"streben" am rahmen aus Carbon nachbauen
evtl. anderer vorbau (nicht aus gewichtsgründen..aber man kann trotzdem noch ein paar gramm sparen..)

macht dann ca 18.4kg....

wenn ich da noch eine boxxer ranbasteln würde.... nucleon mit 17.8kg!


----------



## waldschrad (5. Januar 2012)

wenn die drehbank da ist kannst dich ja mal an die rohloff wagen...da geht noch einiges 
gruss chris


----------



## sakri (5. Januar 2012)

hmm.. das wird wohl noch ein bisschen warten müssen...da traue ich mich noch nicht ran.. bzw. das wars wohl mit der garantie..
und ersatzteile für die rohloff sind bestimmt auch nicht günstig.....


----------



## schnubbi81 (6. Januar 2012)

ich hab neue griffe 




auf der karre


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2012)

sakri schrieb:


> 18.8kg



booh. 

ach das vom schnubbi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JJspeeD (6. Januar 2012)

Schade das der Evo nicht mehr gebaut wird .
Es ist einfach ein schöner Rahmen


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2012)

@Schnubbi81: Sind diese Acrosgriffklemmen mit ODI Griffen  kompatibel?

Hab auch ein paar neue Teile angebaut die zirka 300g Ersparnis gebracht haben. Zwei neue Reifen, Sattel (den ich mal lieber verdeckt habe ) und andere Schläuche.
Und meine unoriginale KS Spezialsattelstütze zum ersten Mal getestet.





G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Januar 2012)

Es gibt die Überwurfmuttern der Kind Shocks auch in gold


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Es gibt die Überwurfmuttern der Kind Shocks auch in gold



Ja, aber net einzeln Und 70Euro ist mir das net wert, da mach ich die lieber silber oder mal sie schwarz an

G.


----------



## Green Epic (6. Januar 2012)

Schönes Bild!
Schickes Bike


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Januar 2012)

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...I950_-_Super_Natural_Kit_gold_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, daß der Schei$$ so teuer ist


----------



## schnubbi81 (6. Januar 2012)

@Jörg: hab ich direkt probiert, die odi griffe haben so eine kleine nase, die in die klemmen einklipsen, das haben die acros griffe nicht, und somit auch nicht die klemmen.
habe die acros klemmen aber auf die odi griffe drauf bekommen, muesste halten.
ansonsten einfach ein stueck der kunststoffnase wegfeilen.
anders herum (acros griff auf odi ringe) geht nicht.
ich habs trotzdem nicht gemacht,da die acros griffe einen tick dicker sind und sonst die klemmen im durchmesser leicht ueber den odi griffen ueber stehen. -bei den ruffian-
(ist dann unangenehm am handballen)

die acros griffe fuehlen sich auch gut an, allerdings bin ich immernoch der meinung, dass odi weiterhin den besseren grip hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2012)

Schade, doch wieder nur mit Bastellösung 

@Ferkelmann: 66,99 ist immernoch zu viel ...aber Danke für den Tip

G.


----------



## sluette (6. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, aber net einzeln:-( Und 70Euro ist mir das net wert, da mach ich die lieber silber oder mal sie schwarz an



Ich habe mir damals meine umeloxieren lassen, zwar nur in schwarz aber das ergebnis war 1a und hat ca. 15 gekostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (6. Januar 2012)

Schönes Bild im Schnee Jörg

Was hätte ich gerne auch Schnee und Eis, 1 Woche würde mir schon reichen, damit ich mal die Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro 2,35 Reifen testen könnte...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2012)

Bei uns gabs bis jetzt auch noch kein Spikewetter...hoffe es kommt noch

@sluette: 15 Euro wären oke...aber ich denke ich werds schwarz machen

G.


----------



## sluette (6. Januar 2012)

anfangs habe ich ihn einfach lackiert weil ich nicht wusste das die klemme einfach abgeschraubt werden kann. das hat aber nicht gehalten und sah dann schnell ziemlich schrullig aus. das eloxieren war dann anschließend super. frag mal bei www.fot.de nach, sollte kein problem sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2012)

Interessanter Laden...aber 5 Angestellte auf einen Arbeiter

G.


----------



## US. (7. Januar 2012)

Letzter Stand meines 07er Helius FR, bevor es weggeht - zerlegt ist es schon...





Gruß, Uwe
PS: Reifen waren für eine Asphalttour montiert


----------



## Brickowski (7. Januar 2012)

Hier mal meine beiden Lieblingsgefährten.....
Am helius wird demnächst geändert:
Dämpfer
Pedale
Bash
Sattel

Ziel ist 14,0kg mit Luftdämpfer. Derzeit sinds 14,6 mit Vivid Air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (7. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Letzter Stand meines 07er Helius FR, bevor es weggeht - zerlegt ist es schon...



sehr schöne kiste hast (hattest) du da, der AIR ULH mag mir zwar nicht so gefallen aber das ist nur ein detail. was gibt's neues ?


----------



## Schwabi (7. Januar 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Hier mal meine beiden Lieblingsgefährten.....
> Am helius wird demnächst geändert:
> Dämpfer
> Pedale
> ...



ist das ein M rahmen?
das sattelrohr ist etwas länger als ein normales S sitzrohr oder?
wie lang ist es?
ist der klemmschlitz vorn?
ist es ein 30,9er oder ein 31,6er?
danke.


----------



## c_w (7. Januar 2012)

Chic!


----------



## Brickowski (7. Januar 2012)

Nö,isn S
Sattelrohr sollte normal lang sein.
Mess ich dir mal nach, sollte aber wie gesagt dem normalen S entsprechen!
Klemmschlitz is hinten
31,6


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Januar 2012)

schönes colnago!

das raw am natürlich auch! wie groß bist du bei s?


----------



## Brickowski (7. Januar 2012)

Das Colnago ist zu schön zum fahrn, deßhalb nur als Wandschmuck 

Ich bin 1,73m


----------



## Fully-Max (7. Januar 2012)

@Brickkowski:  welche bos deville hast du da? Habe mir für mein Helius die 160er Version mit TRC bestellt.


----------



## GeEk (7. Januar 2012)

Mein Neues für so fast Alles:





und weils so schön ist, hier noch mal ein Bild von meinem ION, meinem Bike fürs Grobe:





Grüße,

der GeEk


----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2012)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2012)

Dein AM sieht königlich aus

@Brikowski: Nach dem Wechsel der Teile machste aber schon ein schön großes Bild

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (7. Januar 2012)

Fully-Max schrieb:


> @Brickkowski:  welche bos deville hast du da? Habe mir für mein Helius die 160er Version mit TRC bestellt.



Die 160er ohne TRC. Bin sehr zufrieden! TRC,Absenkung und sonstigen Schnickschnack vermisse ich keineswegs...

und Ja, ich mach bestimmt mal schönere Bilder....in groß


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Januar 2012)

GeEk schrieb:


> Mein Neues für so fast Alles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




super.


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Januar 2012)

Diese Galerie ist immer wieder eine wahre Augenweide
Aber man kennt es ja von Nicolai-Fahrern nicht anders
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## blutbuche (8. Januar 2012)

ION  ...


----------



## DantexXx (8. Januar 2012)

das helius ist ja ein hammer! macht bestimmt laune


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2012)

sind wieder drinn 

http://nicolai-colors.blogspot.com/


----------



## Stagediver (9. Januar 2012)

Mein fast fertiges ION 18 















Die schlechte Qualität der Handybilder bitte ich zu entschuldigen


----------



## sluette (9. Januar 2012)

muaaaaahhhhh ! 
endgeil die karre (habe ich heute im Radio gehört den begriff !)


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Januar 2012)

bronze, titan oder raw?
nice!!! oder endfett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (9. Januar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bronze, titan oder raw?
> nice!!! oder endfett!




Danke *verneig*

Ist bronze elox.
Wenn nur die Bildquali nicht so miserabel wäre...


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Januar 2012)

bronx (e) mit schwarz ist echt sauedel!

kommt dein bronze in natura eher heller/steiniger rüber, oder mehr goldfarben?

mfg nach nürnberch


----------



## Stagediver (9. Januar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bronx (e) mit schwarz ist echt sauedel!
> 
> kommt dein bronze in natura eher heller/steiniger rüber, oder mehr goldfarben?
> 
> mfg nach nürnberch




Geht ein wenig ins "goldige". Trotzdem hell.


Grüsse


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2012)

Geiles Teil ! So gut kann ein Nicolai aussehen.


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön


----------



## Stagediver (9. Januar 2012)

Vielen, vielen Dank an euch 

@san andreas: Das Gabeldekor ist übrigens vom Jeronimo.
                     Deshalb danke für deinen Tip...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (9. Januar 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Mein fast fertiges ION 18
> ###
> 
> 
> ...



ready to race


----------



## Simbl (9. Januar 2012)

Klasse Kiste


----------



## dangerousD (9. Januar 2012)

@stagediver
Schicker Hobel, wobei ich es mir mit Singlecrown-Forke aufgebaut hätte. Die Dorado ist natürlich wunderschön und über (fast) jeden Zweifel erhaben


----------



## ichoe (9. Januar 2012)

krasser hobel...nur die pedale kommen mir irgendwie verloren vor bei dem aufbau...
is dir das nicht zu wenig auflagefläche für dieses parkgeschoss??


----------



## Stagediver (9. Januar 2012)

ichoe schrieb:


> krasser hobel...nur die pedale kommen mir irgendwie verloren vor bei dem aufbau...
> is dir das nicht zu wenig auflagefläche für dieses parkgeschoss??



Zugegeben: rein optisch sind die Pedale windig. Allerdings komme ich im Park usw. prima damit zurecht. Hatte sie schon auf meinem AFR und dem Lambda. Selbst beim Megavalanche ging das ohne Fehl und Tadel  
Ausserdem sind sie recht leicht und günstig.


----------



## ichoe (9. Januar 2012)

hast mich überzeugt...viel spaß mit der karre!!!


----------



## Stagediver (9. Januar 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @stagediver
> Schicker Hobel, wobei ich es mir mit Singlecrown-Forke aufgebaut hätte. Die Dorado ist natürlich wunderschön und über (fast) jeden Zweifel erhaben



Die Dorado hatte ich mir letztes Jahr neu gekauft und mich wirklich in sie verliebt. Optik und Arbeitsweise sind genial. Die musste da einfach dran


----------



## sluette (9. Januar 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Zugegeben: rein optisch sind die Pedale windig...



ich kann das gut verstehen, bin bis vor 4 Jahren auch alles mit SPD gefahren. zwar mit den 545, aber wenn man ehrlich ist bringt der käfig außen rum auch null halt weil "klick-mechanismuss" vor steht.
ist also geschmacksache...


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Wenn nur die Bildquali nicht so miserabel wäre...




 SORRY eher finde ich die gabel zu dem rahmen unpassend...

sie mag ja super funktionieren,- passt "meiner meinung nach" optisch nicht in das ION !


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2012)

Die schaut doch saugut in dem Rahmen aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2012)

Artur hat halt ne Aversion gegen Doppelbrücken Gabeln


----------



## der-gute (9. Januar 2012)

und eigentlich ja auch gegen schlechte Fotos ;-)


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Januar 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Mein fast fertiges ION 18



Richtig heftig und dann bin ja mal auf den fertigen Aufbau mit Laufradsatz gespannt Damit wirst du auf jeden Fall mächtig Spaß bekommen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Artur hat halt ne Aversion gegen Doppelbrücken Gabeln



ne eigentlich nicht...  
die dorado kommt mir immer so altbacken daher u. mit so viel gedönse . 

sorry ich mag diese gabel nicht sonderlich.


----------



## c_w (10. Januar 2012)

Mir gefaellt die Gabel in dem Rahmen auch nicht. Ist halt geschmacksache. Rahmen an sich ist sehr chic 

Aber ready to race isser ohne Laufraeder sicher nicht ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2012)

Ein Dämpfer, der der Gabel gerecht wird, fehlt noch.


----------



## Stagediver (10. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ein Dämpfer, der der Gabel gerecht wird, fehlt noch.



Der Dämpfer ist nicht wirklich schlecht. Man muss ihn nur richtig einstellen. Und zur Not gibts ein Tuning...


----------



## Stagediver (10. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne eigentlich nicht...
> die dorado kommt mir immer so altbacken daher u. mit so viel gedönse .
> 
> sorry ich mag diese gabel nicht sonderlich.




Ach Artur  

Mit dem neuen, dezenten Dekor passt die Gabel doch prima in den Rahmen.
Aber ich verstehe was du meinst, denn eine Fox 36 würde sich auch klasse darin machen. ...wenn nur nicht dieses Kashima-Gedöns wäre 

Grüsse


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Januar 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Ach Artur
> 
> Mit dem neuen, dezenten Dekor passt die Gabel doch prima in den Rahmen.
> Aber ich verstehe was du meinst, denn eine Fox 36 würde sich auch klasse darin machen. ...wenn nur nicht dieses Kashima-Gedöns wäre
> ...


Ingolf
sei bitte nicht sauer wg. der Dorado.  

was würde diese gabel gut passen...
(Fox 36 Talas 180  FIT RC2)




 und nicht so wuchtig an der front wirken wie die Dorado.

selbst ne schöne bOXXer würde sich prima machen. 

 so oder so (auch mit dorado) wird es ein super Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fledermausland (10. Januar 2012)

das ist aber nur ne 160 mm fox artur


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Januar 2012)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> das ist aber nur ne 160 mm fox artur



ja wird wohl... ich meinte aber eine (Fox 36 Talas 180 FIT RC2)

kann ich das bild haben ? 
--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1004570


----------



## LeichteGranate (10. Januar 2012)

Wichtig ist doch nicht, dass was gut funktioniert...
Es muss geil aussehen!
Wann versteh ihr es endlich?


----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2012)

Beides !


----------



## Stagediver (10. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ingolf
> sei bitte nicht sauer wg. der Dorado.
> 
> was würde diese gabel gut passen...
> ...




Die Fox würde klar gut passen

Aber wie gesagt: Ich liebe meine Dorado. Hab noch nie eine bessere Gabel gefahren.


Grüsse


----------



## Ge!st (11. Januar 2012)

Unten ein Bild von meinem AM jetzt mit CCDB + Titanfeder (würde vielleicht mit schwarzer Feder optisch besser kommen!). Leider wird sich die Lieferung das CCDB Air laut Hibike auf unbestimmte Zeit verzögern, deren Lieferant kann keinen Termin nenne, ab wann der Dämpfer erhältlich ist. Da heißt es warten, bis ich die beiden Dämpfer im AM vergleichen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2012)

Frag' doch mal bei CaneCreek direkt nach. Dass Cosmic Sports nix auf die Reihe bringt, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Januar 2012)

sodele, heute den 5 zylinder betankt und ab gen lübbrechtsen.
leider vor lauter vorfreude in den kassler bergen die geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen ignoriert und noch ein unfreiwilliges andenkenfoto machen lassen...









farbe ist superschön dunkel und ohne abweichungen im eloxal. und nein ich arbeite nicht bei der polizei.

danke nochmal an vinc.


----------



## trailterror (11. Januar 2012)

Hat was


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. Januar 2012)

sehr schön, bin auf die weiteren Teile gespannt, bitte kein weiß mehr! Die Plattensammlung ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern...


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Januar 2012)

war ein stocklist rahmen, "musste" das weiß hinten so hinnehmen...schwarz elox wär mir lieber gewesen. sieht aber in natura geilomat aus. eine weiße lyrik coil kommt aber rein. das wars dann mit weiß.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2012)

Ja, mit weißer Lyrik wirds dann richtig gut 

G.


----------



## Stagediver (11. Januar 2012)

Ich würde sagen das der Rahmen und ein 5-Ender eines gemeinsam haben:

POTENZIAL


----------



## Eksduro (11. Januar 2012)

geil...nen AM vor unmengen vinyl....genau mein geschmack


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Januar 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das der Rahmen und ein 5-Ender eines gemeinsam haben:
> 
> POTENZIAL



potenzial zum geldvernichten


----------



## provester (11. Januar 2012)

Hammer AM 

grün elox ist immer noch ein Traum, außerdem sieht es seeehr gleichmäßig aus - traumhaft, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (11. Januar 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> geil...nen AM vor unmengen vinyl....genau mein geschmack



Dann sind wir schon drei, die die gleichen Hobbys haben


----------



## Luke-VTT (11. Januar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> leider vor lauter vorfreude in den kassler bergen die geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen ignoriert und noch ein unfreiwilliges andenkenfoto machen lassen...



Die Werratalbrücke  Für den wunderschönen Rahmen hat es sich aber in jedem Fall gelohnt  Extra props für das ganze Vinyl auf dem Bild!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> war ein stocklist rahmen, "musste" das weiß hinten so hinnehmen...



hmmm...  wann war der Rahmen denn auf der stocklist ? 
da ist doch schon seit monaten nix neues gewesen ?


----------



## stuk (12. Januar 2012)

los Dr.,  BAU ES AUF!!!!!
ich will die Schönheit fertig sehen
mfg und viel Spaß damit


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Januar 2012)

Die Anlage Laubacher Höhe löst erst ab 120 bei erlaubten 100 aus, hoffe der Rahmen wird nicht zu teuer...


----------



## wavekiter (12. Januar 2012)

@ Geist: Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr geil, dein radl :thumb:


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Januar 2012)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Die Anlage Laubacher Höhe löst erst ab 120 bei erlaubten 100 aus, hoffe der Rahmen wird nicht zu teuer...



waren 130km/h bei erlaubten 100. habs auch nicht recht registriert weil 3 fahrzeuge nebeneinander bei gleicher geschwindigkeit gefahren sind.
sind alle 3 auf dem foto (mit mir inclusive).


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2012)

Dann haste ja vielleicht Glück garnichts bezahlen zu müssen

G.


----------



## Ge!st (12. Januar 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> @ Geist: Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr geil, dein radl :thumb:


Es freut mich das dir mein AM gefällt und danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (12. Januar 2012)

grün .


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Januar 2012)

Die blitzen alle Spuren separat, da ist es egal wie viele gleichzeitig gemessen werden! Neue Fotos vom Bike?


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Januar 2012)

warte leider noch auf teile


----------



## Boondog (13. Januar 2012)

ION 18 2012
Helius AM 2012






Helius AM 2011
Helius RC 2010
(Das neue RC ist gerade im Aufbau)


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

warum so kleine Bilder ?


----------



## giles (13. Januar 2012)

Könnte mal ein Argon CC Besitzer Bilder posten?

Am liebsten wäre mir navyblue elox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Könnte mal ein Argon CC Besitzer Bilder posten?
> 
> Am liebsten wäre mir navyblue elox


----------



## giles (13. Januar 2012)

Das ist Navyblue 

Ich glaub ich muss dringend telefonieren mit einer gewissen Bestellabteilung


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Das ist Navyblue



nicht ganz.


----------



## giles (13. Januar 2012)

Babyblue? 

noch 32 Tage schlafen gehen ...


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Babyblue?
> 
> noch 32 Tage schlafen gehen ...



glückwunsch giles .. und WILLKOMMEN im Club


----------



## giles (13. Januar 2012)

Danke


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Danke



erzähl mal, wie kommt dein Argon  mit Gates ?


----------



## giles (13. Januar 2012)

Gates? issen des.

Ich baue ein ganz normales Touren-HT auf

Argon RoCC (um die Option auf Rohloff zu erhalten)
XTR Antrieb + Hope M4
LRS ZTR Crest + vermutlich Larsen TT
Gabel Magura Durin


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Gates? issen des.
> 
> Ich baue ein ganz normales Touren-HT auf
> 
> ...



hört sich schnell an. 







Gates Carbon Drive | Nicolai


----------



## giles (13. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hört sich schnell an.



Wenn schon nicht ich, dann wenigstens das Rad 

Ach das meintest du mit Gates. => Option.

Irgendwie braucht das Spielkind in mir, die Schalterei vorne und hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (13. Januar 2012)

Ich für meinen Teil würde wenn ich mir ein Argon bestellen würde es mit Gates Antrieb nehem. Die Kombi Riemen und Rohloff ist einfach Klasse  kein ölen mehr , kaum einstellarbeit, hinten mehr platz bei engeren durchfahrten (kein Schaltwerk) u.s.w





giles schrieb:


> Wenn schon nicht ich, dann wenigstens das Rad
> 
> Ach das meintest du mit Gates. => Option.
> 
> Irgendwie braucht das Spielkind in mir, die Schalterei vorne und hinten.


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> ... Argon CC ... navyblue elox








das ist mein Argon CC und die farbe oben ist pastel blau (RAL 5024).
momentan sollte es aber raw sein und wenn du dich noch zwei wochen gedulden kannst,  kann ich's dir vielleicht in elox blau zeigen, vielleicht aber auch in elox orange, mal sehen...


----------



## giles (13. Januar 2012)

Muss ich ja wohl haben die Geduld. Ich sehe meinen Rahmen ja frühestens am 24.02..


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Januar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> das ist mein Argon CC und die farbe oben ist pastel blau (RAL 5024).
> momentan sollte es aber raw sein und wenn du dich noch zwei wochen gedulden kannst,  kann ich's dir vielleicht in elox blau zeigen, vielleicht aber auch in elox orange, mal sehen...


 
Die Farbe oben ist doch der Hammer. Warum lässt du eloxieren? Ich finde es super schön.

Grüße


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2012)

jaaaaa. ich find's auch schön...
wird aber jetzt schon 4 jahre alt und eigentlich wollte ich den rahmen verkaufen. ich habe aber nur angebote unter wert erhalten und deswegen wird er nun gepimpt...


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2012)

Wird der Rahmen bei Nicolai eloxiert?


----------



## hoangvanhiep (14. Januar 2012)

Das ist mein neues Intense Spider 2


----------



## richard.a (14. Januar 2012)

hoangvanhiep schrieb:


> Das ist mein neues Intense Spider 2



....interessiert hier anscheinend kein Schwein, da NICOLAI-Unterforum. 

außerdem sind Unter- und Oberrohr total verbogen..... 
aber versuch es mal bei INTENSE BIKES


----------



## Stagediver (14. Januar 2012)

hoangvanhiep schrieb:


> Das ist mein neues Intense Spider 2



GEILoFANTÖS  Ein Nicolai Spider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2012)

richard.a schrieb:


> ....interessiert hier anscheinend kein Schwein, da NICOLAI-Unterforum.
> 
> außerdem sind Unter- und Oberrohr total verbogen.....
> aber versuch es mal bei INTENSE BIKES



DANKE


----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wird der Rahmen bei Nicolai eloxiert?



ne, die machen das ja auch nicht selber sondern geben es raus. 
Max hat mir zwar den laden genannt, ich lass es aber woanders machen. 
sollte anfang nächster woche raw und glasperlgestrahlt von Götz wieder kommen...


----------



## Midgetman (14. Januar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> jaaaaa. ich find's auch schön...
> wird aber jetzt schon 4 jahre alt und eigentlich wollte ich den rahmen verkaufen. ich habe aber nur angebote unter wert erhalten und deswegen wird er nun gepimpt...



Nicolais verkauft man nicht, Nicolais sammelt man.


----------



## sluette (14. Januar 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Nicolais verkauft man nicht, Nicolais sammelt man.



ja, das war früher auch mal mein gedanke, geht aber leider mangels platz im keller nicht.


----------



## Fully-Max (14. Januar 2012)

Hier mal wieder paar Pics von meinem 2004er Helius FR.

Neu in 2012:

-Bos Deville TRC 160mm
-Marzocchi Roco TST Air
-Veltec V-Two weiß incl. Muddy Mary Reifen (für Enduro und Freeride)
-die silbernen Decals gegen schwarz matt getauscht

Gewicht 15,2 Kg.


























Gruß Max


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Januar 2012)

So, hier die aktuellste und hoffentlich vorerst letzte Ausbaustufe. Heute Stunde Probefahrt und es fühlt sich super an.

Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm-vorher 680mm
Syntace Superforce 75mm-vorher 90mm
Gabel 1cm gekürzt
Griffe ODI-vorher Crank Brothers

 Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (14. Januar 2012)

@Martin:

Feiner Hobel 
Ich würde den Lenker so gerne im DH an meinem Ion18 nutzen, aber irgendwie hab ich da noch Bedenken...


----------



## Ge!st (14. Januar 2012)

Das FR und das AM sind beides tolle Bikes 

Max, passt der Roco andersrum nicht in den Rahmen? Ansonsten zeigt dein Bike, das solch ein Klassiker noch längest nicht zum alten Eisen gehört.

Martin, die XT-Kurbel sticht ein bisschen raus, aber das ist nur eine Kleinigkeit, sonst sehr Chic.


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Januar 2012)

@Ge!st: Hast Recht, die hübscheste ist sie nicht aber ich finde die Performance ist unglaublich gut. Für das Geld gibt es kaum was Besseres. Vielleicht lasse ich sie noch pulvern.


----------



## Fully-Max (14. Januar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das FR und das AM sind beides tolle Bikes
> 
> Max, passt der Roco andersrum nicht in den Rahmen? Ansonsten zeigt dein Bike, das solch ein Klassiker noch längest nicht zum alten Eisen gehört.



Doch, 180° gedreht würde er auch passen aber mir gefällt er so herum
 irgendwie besser. Lediglich die Verstellschraube für den Rebound ist 
schwer zu erreichen. Aber den stellt man ja auch nicht ständig um.

Oder meinst du den Piggy nach oben gedreht?

Ich finde übrigens auch, dass der nun über 8 Jahre alte Rahmen nach 
wie vor eine gute Figur abgibt. Und mit 160mm vorne und 140mm hinten
 steht auch reichlich Federweg zur Verfügung.

Gruß Max


----------



## blutbuche (15. Januar 2012)

...neu sind nur die griffe


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2012)

Ah, ruht sich ein bisschen auf der Bank aus 

G.


----------



## c_w (15. Januar 2012)

Die beiden Bikes oben sind viel zu sauber ;-)


----------



## h0tz (15. Januar 2012)

So besser 






Dreck von letzter Woche und ein wenig von heute


----------



## c_w (15. Januar 2012)

Ja, so is fein :-D

Bei mir gibt's vlll demnächst ne neue Gabel, meine hat nämlich heute die Grätsche gemacht, genau einen Tag nach dem die Garantie abgelaufen ist *g*


----------



## blutbuche (15. Januar 2012)

..bei uns war der dreck gefroren - sorry ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2012)

Fully-Max schrieb:


>


----------



## Fully-Max (15. Januar 2012)

Danke! 

War heute eine kleine Runde unterwegs und hab mich prompt auf die Bretter gelegt. Welcher Idiot kommt auch auf die Idee bei leichtem Schnee und gefrorenem Boden einen  Flowtrail runter zu heizen. Aber dank Eis bin ich dem Fahrrrad gleich hinterhergerutscht und ohne Blessuren weitergefahren. Dreckiger als auf den Bildern ist das Bike allerdings nicht geworden.


----------



## stuk (15. Januar 2012)

ja sehr schöner "oldtimer"
immer wieder klasse wie aktuell alte-geflegte-gut-aufgebaute-nicolais aussehen.
viele andere Räder wären nach 4-5 Jahren schon zu brotkästen verarbeitet...


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Januar 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Die beiden Bikes oben sind viel zu sauber ;-)


 

So, ist von heute (sorry Handy picture):


----------



## sluette (16. Januar 2012)

h0tz schrieb:


> So besser
> ...
> Dreck von letzter Woche und ein wenig von heute



sehr schönes FR.


----------



## Rhombus (16. Januar 2012)

Schicke Bikes auf den letzten Seiten!

So, dann will ich auch mal was on stellen.

17,38KG aktuell. 16,x wären schön. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich dies realisieren sollte.
Gabel ist die 2012er Lyrik DPA 170mm. Mit 140mm super geeignet um Touren zu fahren.
Das einzige, was mich stört, ist dieser Versatz der Sattelstütze. Da muss man noch evolutionieren.
Und der Dämpfer wird auf kurz oder lang ausgetauscht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Januar 2012)

Hammer Bike. Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## Ge!st (16. Januar 2012)

Nucleon TFR ist einfach ein Klasse für sich, da finde ich selbst den Hinterbau optisch richtig cool


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2012)

17,38 ist ja Top Mit normaler Stütze oder mit Rase gemessen?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (16. Januar 2012)

Natürlich mit der rase. Auf die wollen wir beide doch nicht mehr verzichten, oder?


----------



## sluette (16. Januar 2012)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Schicke Bikes auf den letzten Seiten!
> 17,38KG aktuell. 16,x wären schön.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1044559



top kiste ! 
so spontan würde ich sagen du kannst an dämpfer und bremsen was sparen, aber 400g werden es nicht sein...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2012)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Natürlich mit der rase. Auf die wollen wir beide doch nicht mehr verzichten, oder?



.....Ich hab gerade meine Eigenentwicklung imTest. Dann wärst ja mit normaler Stütze schon bei einer 16 vorne
Was ist eigentlich eine DPA Lyrik???...hab ich irgendwie noch nicht gehört!

G.


----------



## Rhombus (16. Januar 2012)

Dual Position Air  30mm absenken, mit einem Fingerdreh. U-Turn fand ich schon immer kagge!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2012)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Dual Position Air  30mm absenken, mit einem Fingerdreh. U-Turn fand ich schon immer kagge!



Ah...genau...hab ja eine DP hier so 4m neben mir liegen UTurn hab ich nach der ersten Fahrt gleich  rausgehauen und durch eine normale Feder ersetzt...unnötig beim AM

G.


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Januar 2012)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Schicke Bikes auf den letzten Seiten!
> 
> So, dann will ich auch mal was on stellen.
> 
> ...


 
Die Sitzposition lässt sich durch I-Beam verbessern, habe ich beim GB2 auch so gemacht.
Ich habe auch schon überlegt die Rase auf I-beam umzubauen, ist aber mangels Zeit noch auch Stand-By.
Optimiert auch etwas das Gewicht. 
Wenn es krampfhaft leichter werden muss helfen irgendwann nur noch Titanschrauben.

Nachtrag: Warum drehst Du die Klemmung von der Rase nicht nach vorne ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (16. Januar 2012)

Weil der Sattel dann wie bei einer dirtschleuder steil steht und damit ist das Problem wahrscheinlich noch größer. Ich werde mal die Feile schwingen und selbst eine zentrierte sattelaufnahme anfertigen


----------



## WODAN (16. Januar 2012)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Schicke Bikes auf den letzten Seiten!
> 
> So, dann will ich auch mal was on stellen.
> 
> ...



Schickes TFR!   

Ich glaube meine Waage ist defekt, bei mir steht vorne immer eine 18,xx kg bei ähnlichen Teilen 

Hast Du die RF Atlas Kurbel selbst angepaßt oder jopefu?


----------



## Rhombus (16. Januar 2012)

Das ist der ehemalige Rahmen von ihm 

Ich fahre zum Beispiel D-light / Laser vorne. Hinten noch die Race. Der Sattel ist mit 137g recht leicht. Der Lenker liegt bei knapp 170g usw.
die Gabel ist ja auf sehr leicht. Hinten ist nur die x2 verbaut. Jopefu hat schon eine ganze menge titanschrauben verbaut.
Zudem habe ich den leichtesten 2.4er ardent mit knapp 800g EXO und vorne den leichtesten 2.5er minion mit ca. 830g. Natürlich schlauchlos. Der Vorbau ist ein f149 mit 115g inkl. Ti screws.
Ich denke, meine Gewichtsangaben sind relativ objektiv. 

Ich finde sowohl die Originale als auch die Race Face Kurbel absolut potthäßlich! Am liebsten hätte ich wieder eine Xtr 975 Kurbel. Oder vielleicht doch eine middleburn. Na ja, das ist halt erstmal so...


----------



## CYBO (16. Januar 2012)

ION Update 16,9kg 













Bilder leider qualitativ nicht ganz so hochwertig weil mit Handycam gemacht und in der Garage^^


----------



## der-gute (16. Januar 2012)

echt schön

aber is der Lenkwinkel wirklich so steil, wie er aussieht?


----------



## Fully-Max (16. Januar 2012)

Wirklich schöne Bikes. Das ION18 in Raw finde ich genial.


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2012)

isn 20ger bzw ST


----------



## CYBO (16. Januar 2012)

Steil? Ich mache nochmal ein Bild von der Seite damit man den Lenkwinkel besser einschätzen kann.


----------



## WODAN (16. Januar 2012)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Das ist der ehemalige Rahmen von ihm
> 
> Ich fahre zum Beispiel D-light / Laser vorne. Hinten noch die Race. Der Sattel ist mit 137g recht leicht. Der Lenker liegt bei knapp 170g usw.
> die Gabel ist ja auf sehr leicht. Hinten ist nur die x2 verbaut. Jopefu hat schon eine ganze menge titanschrauben verbaut.
> ...



Daher kam mir das BIke irgendwie bekannt vor 
Auf jeden Fall schönes TFR!
Die Middleburn Kurbel würden mir auch besser gefallen. Werden die denn nicht mehr in ISIS gebaut? Auf der Homepage stehen wenigstens nur noch die Vierkant Version und eben die neue Kurbel für HT Innenlager. Vielleicht Diese für 100mm Innenlager wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2012)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Das ist der ehemalige Rahmen von ihm
> 
> Ich fahre zum Beispiel D-light / Laser vorne. Hinten noch die Race. Der Sattel ist mit 137g recht leicht. Der Lenker liegt bei knapp 170g usw.
> die Gabel ist ja auf sehr leicht. Hinten ist nur die x2 verbaut. Jopefu hat schon eine ganze menge titanschrauben verbaut.
> ...



Habe mich auch für die 2.4er EXO entschieden...und normalerweise auch den SLR auf der Rase. Aber werds, wenn mein vorderes neues Laufrad mal kommt, mit KS wahrscheinlich nur auf 17,5 schaffen....mit Rase dann halt 17,6  ...was aber auch mein angestrebtes Ziel war 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boondog (16. Januar 2012)

mein neues RC







das ION 18
(mit Enduro LRS für die heimischen Trail´s)


----------



## nollak (16. Januar 2012)

Kommt der Sattel am ION nur so riesig rüber oder ist der so lang?

RC find ich super!


----------



## evel (16. Januar 2012)

FIZIK Gobi , ganz normaler Sattel


nollak schrieb:


> Kommt der Sattel am ION nur so riesig rüber oder ist der so lang?
> 
> RC find ich super!


----------



## nicolai.fan (16. Januar 2012)

und schon wieder ein ION 18 mit Hammerschmidt


----------



## sluette (17. Januar 2012)

Boondog schrieb:


> das ION 18
> (mit Enduro LRS für die heimischen Trail´s)



hat's irgend einen grund warum du die HS mit einem longcage schaltwerk kombinierst? in meinem alten AM konnte ich die ohne probleme mit nem shortcage fahren.


----------



## Boondog (17. Januar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> hat's irgend einen grund warum du die HS mit einem longcage schaltwerk kombinierst? in meinem alten AM konnte ich die ohne probleme mit nem shortcage fahren.



Das Schaltwerk lag in der Restekiste, am AM ist auch ein kurzes verbaut.

Zum Sattel,  mittlerweile ist ein SLR drauf...


----------



## nollak (17. Januar 2012)

Schaut mit SLR irgendwie wesentlich besser aus.


----------



## ichoe (17. Januar 2012)

Boondog schrieb:


> (mit Enduro LRS für die heimischen Trail´s)



mit nobby nics??...könnte ich mich so garnicht mit anfreunden...
aber ansonsten schickes 18er...erinnert mich vom aufbau stark an das AM von der eurobike 2010


----------



## blutbuche (17. Januar 2012)

..wollte grad schreiben , dass sich siche gleich einer über die nobbys mockieren wird - und : da stehts schon .. .. btw. schöne bikes !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (17. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..wollte grad schreiben , dass sich siche gleich einer über die nobbys mockieren wird - und : da stehts schon .. .. btw. schöne bikes !!



gern geschehen...


----------



## tommi101 (17. Januar 2012)

Krasser Fuhrpark von Boondog :-o
Aber durch die Bank top!


----------



## Ge!st (18. Januar 2012)

Ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Nonius, habe jetzt mal den Roco Air TST R drin.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Januar 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Krasser Fuhrpark von Boondog :-o
> Aber durch die Bank top!



vom Ge!st aber auch.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Januar 2012)

der roco soll ja super gut funktionieren , aber ich hab selten einen so hässlichen dämpfer geseh´n - und dann auch noch das "pink" im roten bike --- brrr, da beutelts mich ...


----------



## Ge!st (18. Januar 2012)

@Athur

Dangö  Ich plane schon das nächste Nicolai, aber nicht 2012, da stehen Details an den bestehenden Bikes an, sondern Mitte 2013 - wird ein hartes Stück Arbeit meine Frau irgendwie zu überzeugen das ich noch ein weiters Bike aufbauen will.

@blutbuche

Zieht man die Aufkleber vom Luftkammererweiterungszylinder und dem AGB ab, sieht der Roco Air meiner Meinung nicht übel aus, zudem ist die Farbe nicht Pink, sondern  Eloxrot 

Von der Funktion gehört der Roco Air TST R zu den Top Air-Dämpfern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @Athur
> 
> Dangö  Ich plane schon das nächste Nicolai, aber nicht 2012, da stehen Details an den bestehenden Bikes an, sondern Mitte 2013 - wird ein hartes Stück Arbeit meine Frau irgendwie zu überzeugen das ich noch ein weiters Bike aufbauen will.



was hast du  2013 vor ?  

Athur  hört sich gut an.


----------



## Ge!st (19. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was hast du  2013 vor ?


Ich sage nur PINION... 



> Athur  hört sich gut an.


Eure Majestät  Sorry Artur


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Eure Majestät  Sorry Artur



lol DANKE  
2013 plane ich ein ION 18 für meinen Sohn. 
für mich suche ich (DRINGEND) einen UFO-DS rahmen  


 PINION... sehr sehr gut.


----------



## Kuwahades (19. Januar 2012)

wird das nix mit dem DS ausm Bikemarkt ? da war ne Delle im Hinterbau ?


----------



## Fully-Max (19. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> der roco soll ja super gut funktionieren ,
> aber ich hab selten einen so hässlichen dämpfer geseh´n - und dann
> auch noch das "pink" im roten bike --- brrr, da beutelts mich ...



Kann mich hier Ge!st nur anschließen. Ohne Sticker ist der Dämpfer
 eingentlich recht schick, klar das Elox rot ist nicht ganz so kräftig aber
 okay. Ich kann nur nicht verstehen warum die Hersteller so dominante
 Farben an Anbauteilen verwenden, passt ja nun wirklich nicht an jedes
 Bike. Beim neuen Roco ist die Verbindung zwischen Hauptkammer und 
Piggy jetzt schwarz elox. Aber in Aktion ist er allererste Sahne.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> wird das nix mit dem DS ausm Bikemarkt ? da war ne Delle im Hinterbau ?



ne... ich hasse dellen im rahmen.


----------



## blutbuche (19. Januar 2012)

@max : ja , ohne sticker gehts ...


----------



## Nippes80 (21. Januar 2012)

Steht zur Disposition...


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Januar 2012)

Fully-Max schrieb:


> Kann mich hier Ge!st nur anschließen. Ohne Sticker ist der Dämpfer
> eingentlich recht schick, klar das Elox rot ist nicht ganz so kräftig aber
> okay. Ich kann nur nicht verstehen warum die Hersteller so dominante
> Farben an Anbauteilen verwenden, passt ja nun wirklich nicht an jedes
> ...



Welcher Grund war bei Dir der Einbau mit Piggy nach unten?
Tragen und Eigenschmierung sind so ja ziemlich bescheiden.


----------



## Luke-VTT (21. Januar 2012)

So ein schönes Rad vom Nippes! Genau wie das von Fully-Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Steht zur Disposition...



Würd den Dämpfer auch abzuselln, ohne dieses Aufkleberzeug sieht er einfach genial aus

G.


----------



## Fully-Max (21. Januar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Welcher Grund war bei Dir der Einbau mit Piggy nach unten?
> Tragen und Eigenschmierung sind so ja ziemlich bescheiden.



Hab den nur aus optischen Gründen so montiert und mir weiter keine Gedanken gemacht. Aber werde ihn drehen.


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2012)

Hab keinen fred gefunden der passt.

net mainz


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Januar 2012)

Bis auf die Nabe sehr schön, insbesondere die Farbe, wenn auch mal wieder nicht gleichmässig...


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Januar 2012)

Ist das Gusset vorn am Steuerrohr jetzt so Standard? War ja bisher son albernes 90er-Jahre-Blech 

Ach, und weiß wer, ob Nicolai das Argon mit Pinion und Gates-Antrieb plant? Weil: darauf würd ich noch mal sparen!


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ach, und weiß wer, ob Nicolai das Argon mit Pinion und Gates-Antrieb plant? Weil: darauf würd ich noch mal sparen!





vinc schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> Die Konzentration liegt momentan auf Integration von Pinion in allen Nicolai Modellen und anderen Heimlichkeiten ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab keinen fred gefunden der passt.


 
Warum soll das nicht passen, weil´s ein HT ist? 
Schwarze Rohloff hätte ich auch schöner gefunden. Warum nicht gleich Gates, Rahmen ist doch dafür da?


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Januar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich Gates, Rahmen ist doch dafür da?



Vielleicht wollte der Käufer ein Sorglos-Bike ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2012)

Was gibt es sorgloseres als einen Riemen, der schon millionenfach verbaut wurde ?
Ach stimmt ja...in Bereichen, die natürlich den horrenden Belastungen am Rad nicht gerecht werden, wie z.B. in Motoren, an Motorrädern, etc..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (24. Januar 2012)

Vermutlich will er nicht mit einer 46 Riemenscheibe vorne herum fahren, für die es wahrsch. keinen vernünftigen Bash als Schutz gibt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Januar 2012)

Die Gates-Riemen der neuen Bauart sollen bei weitem nicht mehr so problematisch sein bzgl. Stollenabrisse usw..
Also ich fände Gates nice


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Januar 2012)

vinc schrieb:


> Die Konzentration liegt momentan auf Integration von Pinion in allen Nicolai Modellen und anderen Heimlichkeiten ;-)





guru39 schrieb:


>



Dann such ich mir mal eine bequeme hohe Kante für meine Einkünfte


----------



## der-gute (24. Januar 2012)

das is ein Grund, warum ich nur zu 90% mit meinem Argon FR zufrieden bin:





die Gussets sind ein Traum
meine sehen aus, wie ausm Mittelalter:





wobei ich die vorderen Gussets von dangerousD noch besser finde:





die neuen Gussets, ein 1.5 Steuerrohr bei XL in L-Länge und ne ISCG
fertig wär mein neues Argon

mich juckts ja in den Fingern...


----------



## provester (24. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ist das Gusset vorn am Steuerrohr jetzt so Standard? War ja bisher son albernes 90er-Jahre-Blech



Würde mich auch mal interessieren!? gefällt


----------



## der-gute (24. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Dann such ich mir mal eine bequeme hohe Kante für meine Einkünfte



dito - ein Argon FR Pinion wäre vielleicht noch besser, als ein neues custom Argon FR...

komplett sollte der Bock aber 14 Kilo NICHT überschreiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Januar 2012)

Also ich nähme ein gebrauchtes in M auch mit hässlichem Gusset 
Pinion an dem Ding wäre auch heiss.


----------



## OldSchool (24. Januar 2012)

Schei$ auf die Gussets beim Fahren sieht man eh nichts davon.


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> komplett sollte der Bock aber 14 Kilo NICHT Ã¼berschreiten!



Ich wÃ¼rde mir eigentlich unter 12 kg wÃ¼nschen â¦ Ich bin gespannt. Hoffentlich mÃ¼ssen wir nicht bis zur Eurobike warten, bis es was offizielles Ã¼ber Argons mit Pinion gibt.



OldSchool schrieb:


> Schei$ auf die Gussets beim Fahren sieht man eh nichts davon.



Aber wenn es zwischen durch an der Wohnzimmerwand hÃ¤ngt


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> dito - ein Argon FR Pinion wäre vielleicht noch besser, als ein neues custom Argon FR...
> 
> komplett sollte der Bock aber 14 Kilo NICHT überschreiten!



Vom Gewicht her wird das Pinion net an eins mit Rohloff rankommen. Und am Ht ist doch die Rohloff halb so schlimm.
Was es noch zu bedenken gibt, ist die enorm größere Belastung die auf das Piniongetriebe in einem HT geht...also wenn man es im Fr Gelände an der Grenze bewegt.

G.


----------



## der-gute (24. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eigentlich unter 12 kg wünschen



hätt ich auch geschrieben, aber wir sind hier bei Nicolai...



Kontragonist schrieb:


> Aber wenn es zwischen durch an der Wohnzimmerwand hängt


nix Wohnzimmerwand...mir gefällt so net!


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> hätt ich auch geschrieben, aber wir sind hier bei Nicolai...



Mein AC wiegt mit HammerShmidt und robustem Gedöns ca. 14 kg. Ohne Dämpfer und mit Carbon Drive wär es schon ein Kilo weniger. Wir feilschen dann weiter ums Gewicht, wenn mal ein Argon mit Pinion zusammengeschweißt wurde 



der-gute schrieb:


> nix Wohnzimmerwand...mir gefällt so net!



Aber mit Pinion und AM- oder AC-Gussets  a Drraum!


----------



## dangerousD (24. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was gibt es sorgloseres als einen Riemen, der schon millionenfach verbaut wurde ?
> Ach stimmt ja...in Bereichen, die natürlich den horrenden Belastungen am Rad nicht gerecht werden, wie z.B. in Motoren, an Motorrädern, etc..



Prinzipiell richtig. Aber so ein Mountainbike wird ab und zu auch mal im Gelände bewegt, auch bei widrigen Bedingungen. Und mit Schlamm und Mock  kommt der Riemenantrieb ja noch immer nicht so richtig klar. Sonst hätten ihn die MX-Jungs ja auch schon an ihren Krachmachern 

Bzgl. Gussets am Argon: habe mir bei meinem damals die AC-Gussets dran brutzeln lassen, sieht für mich stimmiger aus.

BTW: schicke Kiste da oben


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Warum soll das nicht passen, weil´s ein HT ist?



Weil´s net mainz ist........... und es leider keine Argon Gallery, in der ich es hätte posten können , gibt


----------



## slayerrider (24. Januar 2012)

Wenn hier gerade von sorglos und Argon geredet wird habe ich auch noch eine Frage. Ich suche für den Arbeitsweg, 2x45km/pro Woche ein richtiges Sorglosbike. Ist da ein Argon mit Roloff und Gates dann das richtige?


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2012)

ich würde sagen ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Januar 2012)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wenn hier gerade von sorglos und Argon geredet wird habe ich auch noch eine Frage. Ich suche für den Arbeitsweg, 2x45km/pro Woche ein richtiges Sorglosbike. Ist da ein Argon mit Roloff und Gates dann das richtige?



Bei der Länge würde ich mir ein Cyclocross Bike holen. Gibt es leider von N nicht...


----------



## h0tz (24. Januar 2012)

Wieso gibts das nicht? Argon Road mit den passenden komponenten und man hat so ein Ding!?


----------



## slayerrider (24. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube ich will schon ein MTB. Bisher bin ich ein Allmountain Fully gefahren. Aber da ist immer alles kaputt...


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Januar 2012)

Fast... Reifen passen nicht durch und die Geo stimmt nicht.

Als Customrahmen kann es bestimmt gebaut werden!


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Weil´s net mainz ist........... und es leider keine Argon Gallery, in der ich es hätte posten können , gibt



eine argon gallery wär doch mal was.

das grüne ist top.

@gürü: sind die helius am gussets jetzt am argon fr standart? oder war das sonderwunsch?

sieht in der grünen variante mit 1.5" und den schicken AM gussets imo viel geiler aus als die alte version 

wieso ist am helius ac conehead standart und beim argon 1.5" ???


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ist das Gusset vorn am Steuerrohr jetzt so Standard? War ja bisher son albernes 90er-Jahre-Blech
> 
> Ach, und weiß wer, ob Nicolai das Argon mit Pinion und Gates-Antrieb plant? Weil: darauf würd ich noch mal sparen!




wer weiss


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> dito - ein Argon FR Pinion wäre vielleicht noch besser, als ein neues custom Argon FR...
> 
> komplett sollte der Bock aber 14 Kilo NICHT überschreiten!



Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme - meins hat Fahrbereit 16,3 kg 

Pinion wird bezüglich Gesamtgewicht immer locker wie Rohloff sein.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## muldentaler (25. Januar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> sind die helius am gussets jetzt am argon fr standart?


Die Gussets und das 1.5 Zoll sind jetzt Standart, nix Extrawunsch!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. Januar 2012)

boah...ich bin verliebt!

meine Alte kann ausziehen...


----------



## sluette (25. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ...
> meine Alte kann ausziehen...


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Januar 2012)

muldentaler schrieb:


> Die Gussets und das 1.5 Zoll sind jetzt Standart, nix Extrawunsch!



Bueno  Ist das ein sehr großer Rahmen? Das Gusset sieht so gestreckt aus 

@ guru: baust du das Argon auch auf oder geht das so raus? Ich tät mir das gern mal aus der Nähe anschauen!


----------



## muldentaler (25. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Bueno  Ist das ein sehr großer Rahmen? Das Gusset sieht so gestreckt aus


Das ist Rahmengröße XL mit 150mm Steuerrohrlänge. S,M und L haben nur 125mm.


----------



## WODAN (25. Januar 2012)

muldentaler schrieb:


> Das ist Rahmengröße XL mit 150mm Steuerrohrlänge. S,M und L haben nur 125mm.



Sieht gut aus


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Januar 2012)

muldentaler schrieb:


> Das ist Rahmengröße XL mit 150mm Steuerrohrlänge. S,M und L haben nur 125mm.



Danke! Astreiner Apparat übrigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (25. Januar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme - meins hat Fahrbereit 16,3 kg
> 
> Pinion wird bezüglich Gesamtgewicht immer locker wie Rohloff sein.
> 
> ...



Meins hat fahrbereit 14,5 Kg  und das incl. Rohloff


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2012)

#5085 schönes Rad... aber ich könnt mit nem Hardttail nix mehr anfangen.


----------



## guru39 (25. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> @ guru: baust du das Argon auch auf oder geht das so raus? Ich tät mir das gern mal aus der Nähe anschauen!



jep wird kompl. aufgebaut..... quasi ne Puffgeburt.


----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2012)

muldentaler schrieb:


> Die Gussets und das 1.5 Zoll sind jetzt Standart, nix Extrawunsch!



wie schwer is des traumbike


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Januar 2012)

sehr gut mit den neuen gussets und dem steuerrohr.
ohne sitzrohrgusset würds mir noch besser gefallen.

sitzt man auf dem argon fr ähnlich wie auf dem helius am?

wollte ja fast noch ein ac, aber das fr würde fast mehr sinn machen. sorglosbike ohne dämpfereinstellerei, kein buchsenverschleiß etc.


----------



## der-gute (25. Januar 2012)

muldentaler schrieb:


> Das ist Rahmengröße XL mit 150mm Steuerrohrlänge. S,M und L haben nur 125mm.



is das ne standard geo?

mein sitzrohrgusset is länger...

muss ich echt nommal schwach werden?


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> #5085 schönes Rad... aber ich könnt mit nem Hardttail nix mehr anfangen.



hast du nur eins


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. Januar 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Meins hat fahrbereit 14,5 Kg  und das incl. Rohloff



Das würde für mich zuviel Verzicht bedeuten

Verzicht auf Stahlfedergabel 
Verzicht auf Dicke Reifen mit Schlauch 
Verzicht auf breite stabile Felgen 
Verzicht auf meine Schwimmsattelbremse 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Januar 2012)

habe nicht einmal auf irgend was verzichtet, sogar Rohloff und Stabile Felge 
Sowie 2.4 Reifen mit schlauch.
Nur den Stahlfeder habe ich nicht, was es aber auch nicht um Kilos schwerer machen würde.
Finde 14,5 sind Ok. 
Waden tun der rest.


----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2012)

muldentaler schrieb:


> Das ist Rahmengröße XL mit 150mm Steuerrohrlänge. S,M und L haben nur 125mm.



könnte man einen integrierten 1.5 -> 1 1/8 Steuersatz unten fahren, ohne das die Einsteller der Gabel das Unterrohr berühren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (26. Januar 2012)

Reset Wan 5 Short steht unten 4mm raus und mit einer BOS Deville in einem Helius FR passt es nicht. Ich hatte damals überlegt andere Deckel für die Gabel zu drehen, habe danach aber wieder Rück gebaut.
Ich meine es waren bei der Deville 3-4mm Material im weg.


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. Januar 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> habe nicht einmal auf irgend was verzichtet, sogar Rohloff und Stabile Felge
> Sowie 2.4 Reifen mit schlauch.
> Nur den Stahlfeder habe ich nicht, was es aber auch nicht um Kilos schwerer machen würde.
> Finde 14,5 sind Ok.
> Waden tun der rest.



Kannst ja mal zum 'gegenrechnen' dein Setup nennen.

Welche Felge ?
Welche Reifen / Schläuche ?
Welche Bremsen ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## muldentaler (26. Januar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> wie schwer is des traumbike



@der-gute      

Das ist eine Standardgeometrie

@peter metz  

Gewicht liegt bei 13,65 fahrfertig


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Januar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal zum 'gegenrechnen' dein Setup nennen.
> 
> Welche Felge ?
> Welche Reifen / Schläuche ?
> ...



Felge DT EX 500d mit Rohloff 
Mountain King 2.4 V+H incl Schlauch v Conti
Magura Marta FR 203 / 180 
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Januar 2012)

mit Fox Talas 150
Joplin 4 remote
so wie es da steht 14,63 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1024028


----------



## Tenderoni (26. Januar 2012)

@Dutshlander : kannste mal bitte verraten wie du die Schrift von den Reifen bekommst, natürlich nur wenn es nicht ein Geheimnis bleiben soll. Den das find ich sehr gelungen und gibt einen schönen cleanen Look. Hätte ich auch gern am Bike 

Edit: machst du es anders als die Leute im Forum hier: hab grad nochmal selber gesucht, mit Schleifpapier anschleifen + Stoßstangenschwarz ?


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Januar 2012)

Hab auch was neues zum basteln 






Edit: Sorry für die überdimensionierte Größe, habs vom Server hochgeladen.


----------



## wosch (26. Januar 2012)

So ein Motiv kann nicht groß genug sein...


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. Januar 2012)

Willkommen im Nucleon AM Club - und viel Spaß mit dem Teil !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (26. Januar 2012)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> @Dutshlander : kannste mal bitte verraten wie du die Schrift von den Reifen bekommst, natürlich nur wenn es nicht ein Geheimnis bleiben soll. Den das find ich sehr gelungen und gibt einen schönen cleanen Look. Hätte ich auch gern am Bike
> 
> Edit: machst du es anders als die Leute im Forum hier: hab grad nochmal selber gesucht, mit Schleifpapier anschleifen + Stoßstangenschwarz ?



Kucksdu hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8476619&postcount=23


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Januar 2012)

wosch schrieb:


> So ein Motiv kann nicht groß genug sein...



aber gößer als live  tut nicht not
schöne baustelle


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2012)

@Ferkelman: Schöne Bastelei Seh gerade du bis kettual auch noch bei 443mm Kettenstrebenlänge

G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Januar 2012)

WOW!!


----------



## stuk (27. Januar 2012)

das wird bestimmt schön


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Januar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hab auch was neues zum basteln
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann es nicht sehen

Hast nen anderes Foto? Bin so neugierig.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (27. Januar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hab auch was neues zum basteln
> Edit: Sorry für die überdimensionierte Größe, habs vom Server hochgeladen.



Schick, hat der Thomas Dir noch den Hinterbau gepulvert? 
Habe noch vor ein paar Wochen eine Probefahrt auf Deinem neuen Nucleon AM gemacht


----------



## wolfi_1 (27. Januar 2012)

soo viele neue schöne Nucleons in letzter Zeit ... 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## US. (28. Januar 2012)

ION 18, 16,34kg wie abgebildet:


----------



## nollak (28. Januar 2012)

Astrein das Ding, War ja erst ne bisschen skeptisch wegen der weiss gepulverten Hebel und Abdeckungen aber mit der Gabel passts super!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2012)

16,34 bei noch gut potenzial nach unten

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Januar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Schick, hat der Thomas Dir noch den Hinterbau gepulvert?



... mir den Hinterbau gepulvert? 
Gut daß die meisten hier wissen, was Du meinst 

Jepp, ich konnte nicht wiederstehen, zumal er die Druckstreben farblich meinem Geschmack angepasst hat 
Pinion somit auf Eis gelegt.

Übrigens schöner Fuhrpark auf Deiner Website


----------



## Luke-VTT (28. Januar 2012)

Bis auf den Bashguard finde ich es perfekt. Und die Gabel steht dem Rahmen so unfassbar gut. Ich bin ein bißchen verliebt


----------



## US. (28. Januar 2012)

Merci!

@Luke: Bin für Bash-Alternativen offen, sofern halbwegs leicht. 

@LB-Jörg: Wo siehst du noch Potential?
Ich will den Stahlfederteller noch gegen Alu tauschen (-45g) und Titanschraubenprogramm der Vollständigkeit halber (max. -90g).
Titanfeder holt nochmal 100g.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## evel (28. Januar 2012)

@US. schau dir mal den Bash an! gibts fürn fuffi

http://www.adopte1vtt.fr/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/bashguard-hope-600x448.jpg


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (28. Januar 2012)

Heute zum ersten Mal in dieser Saison mit Ice Spiker unterwegs gewesen.
Im März wird auf 2x10 umgerüstet. Und vielleicht kommt noch eine neue Gabel rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Merci!
> 
> @LB-Jörg: Wo siehst du noch Potential?
> Ich will den Stahlfederteller noch gegen Alu tauschen (-45g) und Titanschraubenprogramm der Vollständigkeit halber (max. -90g).
> ...



Wie schon halb erkannt ....mit dieser Feder (ca-130g) und dieser Kurbel (-250g).
Man könnte auch noch die Saint Bremsgriffe mit den XTR Griffen austauschen (-100g)

Vorsicht...kein Nicolai




G.


----------



## US. (28. Januar 2012)

@evel: Danke. Den hatte ich tatsächlich nicht auf dem Radar. Scheint aber eine Stegbreite von 18mm zuhaben; Saint hat 23mm. Damit ist die Frage ob das wirklich in Kombination gut aussieht. Mal sehen.

@LB-Jörg:
XTR-Griffe sind natürlich dran 
Die XTR-Kurbel hab ich hier und hätte sie gern verbaut. Allerdings dann doch keine Lust die Welle auf 83mm zu verlängern. Alternative Bastellösungen (weglassen des verstellbaren Spacers) gefallen mir nicht und dürften mit der Kefü auch nicht passen.

Gruß, Uwe

Anbei die Partlist:


----------



## Ge!st (28. Januar 2012)

Sehr Chic 

Mit einer Titanfeder für den Dämpfer holst du nochmal 200-250 Gramm raus, ohne dafür einen Kompromiss eingehen zu müssen.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> sehen.
> 
> @LB-Jörg:
> XTR-Griffe sind natürlich dran
> Die XTR-Kurbel hab ich hier und hätte sie gern verbaut. Allerdings dann doch keine Lust die Welle auf 83mm zu verlängern. Alternative Bastellösungen (weglassen des verstellbaren Spacers) gefallen mir nicht und dürften mit der Kefü auch nicht passen.




Oh Verdammt, hatte Nachtschicht und war erst aufgestanden und wurde dann gleich von dem schönen Rad geblendet. So das ich garnet gesehen hab das XTR Griffe schon montiert waren....ah, und wußte nicht das das ION 83mm Innenlagerbreite braucht...schade
Da wirds dann schon eng. Die Atlas FR würde geben, die ist nur 50g schwerer wie die XTR und sieht auch gut aus.

G.


----------



## Luke-VTT (28. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Merci!
> 
> @Luke: Bin für Bash-Alternativen offen, sofern halbwegs leicht.
> 
> ...



Wenn es um schön, leicht und individuell geht, geht imho wenig über die Arbeiten vom user kuka.berlin. Ansonsten sehr schön finde ich die Bashguards von Straitline oder Gamut. Leider gibts offenbar den wunderschönen Bash von der 77Designz Freesolo nicht ohne die Führung.

Gewichtsmäßig war ich zwar nicht angepsrochen aber neben den von Dir angesprochenen Änderungen würde ich abhängig natürlich von Deinem Gewicht mal darüber nachdenken, ob nicht auch eine 180er Scheibe vorn ausreicht.
Ardent 2.4 hinten würden imho auch langen und ein paar wenige Gramm runterfeilen. 

Aber das ist jetzt auch echt erbsenzählerei: richtig schönes, stimmiges Rad mit größtem Habenwill-Faktor


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Gewichtsmäßig war ich zwar nicht angepsrochen aber neben den von Dir angesprochenen Änderungen würde ich abhängig natürlich von Deinem Gewicht mal darüber nachdenken, ob nicht auch eine 180er Scheibe vorn ausreicht.
> Ardent 2.4 hinten würden imho auch langen und ein paar wenige Gramm runterfeilen.



Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem 2.6er und dem 2.4er EXO liegt bei nur 50g. Hab beim Nucle nämlich auch auf 2.4er EXO gewechselt, aber nicht wegen dem Gewicht, sondern weil der Durchschlagschutz beim 2.4er EXO, bei gleicher breiter Felge, deutlich besser als beim 2.6er normal sein soll.
Wobei ich diese optische Breite schon vermisse

G.


----------



## Luke-VTT (28. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem 2.6er und dem 2.4er EXO liegt bei nur 50g.



Genau 



Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Ardent 2.4 hinten würden imho auch langen und ein paar wenige Gramm runterfeilen.



Grundsätzlich bin ich mit dem Pannenschutz, Grip und Rollverhalten des 2.4er EXO tatsächlich sehr zufrieden. Ich persönlich brauche keinen noch fetteren Hinterreifen. Allerdings ist mein Einsatzbereich auch meistens Hometrail und Harz und nicht Park oder alpines "Freeride".

PS Da hab ich doch gerade im Helius-Galerie-Fred gewitzelt, jeder würde doch mal Reifendiskussionen in Galerien führen und schwups, mach ichs schon wieder


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> ION 18, 16,34kg wie abgebildet:



der absolute wahnsinn.


----------



## Simbl (28. Januar 2012)

Ähmm wie haste das Teil eigentlich zum stehen bekommen auf dem Foto? Oder wurde der Halter wegretuschiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [ApeX] (28. Januar 2012)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ähmm wie haste das Teil eigentlich zum stehen bekommen auf dem Foto? Oder wurde der Halter wegretuschiert?



Das würde ich auch gerne Wissen!


----------



## US. (28. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Rad wurde mit dem Stab der Schiebeente meiner Tochter fixiert 
Und dann wegretouchiert...

Zu den Reifen: Der Ardent ist ja ohnehin nur der Tourenreifen. Beim 2,6"er auf den saubreiten Velocity-Felgen hab ich allerdings das Problem daß die Schwalbe Leichtschläuche zuweilen längs aufreißen. 

@Luke: Den Straitline muß ich mal live anschauen. Es gibt wohl auch eine Version mit 23er Stegbreite. Was mir halt gar nicht gefällt ist, wenn der Bash am Stegübergang nicht passt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Midgetman (28. Januar 2012)

Sehr schönes Ion. Was mich zur Frage bringt, ob man ein Ion 14 mit entsprechender Customgeometrie auch als Tourenbike aufbauen könnte? Oder ist der Hinterbau nicht antriebsneutral genug?


----------



## cantankerous (28. Januar 2012)

Gibt sicher leichteres als Saint, was genauso taugt  Wäre imho sinnvoller als Titanschrauben bzgl. Relation Kosten vs. /Gewichtsersparnis.


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Januar 2012)

cantankerous schrieb:


> Gibt sicher leichteres als Saint, was genauso taugt  Wäre imho sinnvoller als Titanschrauben bzgl. Relation Kosten vs. /Gewichtsersparnis.



Außerdem ist alles schöner als Saint  an den Bremshebeln hast du das ja schon erkannt 

Gefällt mir trotzdem extrem gut


----------



## trailterror (28. Januar 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Ion. Was mich zur Frage bringt, ob man ein Ion 14 mit entsprechender Customgeometrie auch als Tourenbike aufbauen könnte? Oder ist der Hinterbau nicht antriebsneutral genug?



Also das da oben ist ein Ion 18;
Ein Ion 14 soll sich angeblich  relativ gut auf touren bewegen; ich mein mich zu erinnern, dass es sogar ein XL geben wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (29. Januar 2012)

cantankerous schrieb:


> Gibt sicher leichteres als Saint, was genauso taugt  Wäre imho sinnvoller als Titanschrauben bzgl. Relation Kosten vs. /Gewichtsersparnis.



Mit dem Kurbelthema hab ich mich schon auseinandergesetzt.
2-fach für 83mm/ 175mm gibts drei Alternativen.
Gewichte Kurbelset/Lager/gesamt:

Saint: 772/95/887
FSA Gravity Light: 735/105/840
Race Face Atlas FR: 745/117/862

Wie man sieht geben sich die nicht viel. Die Race Face ist grad mal 25 g leichter.
Und da bevorzuge ich die Saint...
Einzig die neue Middleburn RS8 X-Type für 83mm könnte ca. 90g sparen.
Verfügbarkeit aber nicht wirklich gegeben.

Ansonsten bleibt nur, wie angesprochen eine XTR aufzusägen und über ein eingeschweißtes Drehteil zu verlängern. Bringt unter Berücksichtigung des Drehteils ca. 190g.
Eine serienmässige 83er XTR ist leider nicht wirklich zu erwarten.

Übrigens wiegt die Saint-Einheit mit anderen Kettenblättern, Innenlager, Bash komplett 1005g was gar nicht soooo schlecht ist:




Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Luke-VTT (29. Januar 2012)

Unter optischen Gesichtspunkten würde ich immer die FSA Gravity Light nehmen  Wobei ich die Saint auch nicht häßlich finde. Gerade an dem Rahmen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2012)

Ui, ist die 83er Atlas FR so viel schwerer wie die normale Atlas FR 
Die wiegt als Kurbelset 610g. Da haben sie wohl nicht nur die Achse um 11mm verlängert.

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Januar 2012)

@US.
Das ION ist echt ein Traum Habe ja schon so einige gesehen und viele einige meiner Kollegen haben da ja auch schon geniale Aufbauten und deins steht denen in nichts nach
Gruß Jens!


----------



## bertrueger (29. Januar 2012)

Hi US, 
schickes ION hast du dir da zusammengezimmert! Wie hast du das goldene Eloxal von den Lagerschalen bekommen? 

Gruß Bert


----------



## der Digge (29. Januar 2012)

Rohrreiniger denke ich, alternativ für 10,- nen XT Lager nehmen


----------



## Noeoeoe (29. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Mit dem Kurbelthema hab ich mich schon auseinandergesetzt.
> 2-fach für 83mm/ 175mm gibts drei Alternativen.
> Gewichte Kurbelset/Lager/gesamt:
> 
> ...



die race face sixc gibt es auch noch in 83mm und ist um einiges leichter


----------



## US. (29. Januar 2012)

Merci!

erneut zur Kurbel:


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ui, ist die 83er Atlas FR so viel schwerer wie die normale Atlas FR
> Die wiegt als Kurbelset 610g. Da haben sie wohl nicht nur die Achse um 11mm verlängert.



ne, da ist deine Info nicht richtig.
Auf die schnelle hab ich nur ein Bild der 165er gefunden und die wiegt schon 714g. Bei der 175er sinds 745-750g







@Noeoeoe:
Die Race Face Sixc gibt es nur in 83mm 1-fach oder 73mm 2 fach.

@betrueger:
Ja, mit Rohrreiniger entfernt. Auch den Kurbeldeckel.
XT-Lagerschale ist kürzer. Die Hülse passt dann nicht mehr.




Gruß, Uwe


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Merci!
> 
> erneut zur Kurbel:
> 
> ...



Ich hab das Vorgängermodell deiner Atlas bzw. 1-2 Jahre älter, optisch....und selbst gewogen. Ist jetzt an meinem Switch verbaut.
Hatte sie im direkten Vergleich zur XTR (540g) gewogen und war überrascht das sie nur 70g schwerer war (habs nommal überprüft, dachte erst 50g Unterschied)
Ja was sich alles unbemerkt mit den Baujahren ändert

G.


----------



## ichoe (29. Januar 2012)

175mm,83er tretlagerbreite inkl.22/36 blatt...einzeln hab ich die kurbel nicht gewogen, aber das gewicht das du nennst uwe ist realistisch...

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (29. Januar 2012)

@US. 
mit Race Face Kurbeln und Stinger musst aufpassen. 
Ich hab in meinem AM 2011 eine Atlas AM und habe es nicht geschafft die Stinger zu verbauen. Da diese mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt so nahe an die ISCG Aufnahme rankommt das die Stinger einfach nicht mehr zwischen reinpasst.


----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2012)

es gibt doch keine Kurbel, bei der man einfacher die Kettenlinie einstellen kann.

dafür sind doch die Distanzringe auf der Welle da


versuch mal ne Shimano Kurbel weiter vom Innenlager weg zu bekommen...


----------



## evel (29. Januar 2012)

ich hatte auch den von der linken Seite nach rechts gemacht so das nur noch die Gummidichtung auf der linken Seite war. Also drei Ringe auf der Kettenblattseite so das ich max. Abstand zur ISCG Aufnahme bekomm.

Hat leider immer noch geschliffen 



der-gute schrieb:


> es gibt doch keine Kurbel, bei der man einfacher die Kettenlinie einstellen kann.
> 
> dafür sind doch die Distanzringe auf der Welle da
> 
> ...


----------



## guru39 (29. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> versuch mal ne Shimano Kurbel weiter vom Innenlager weg zu bekommen...



nichts geht einfacher


----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2012)

erzähl?

meine XTR-Kurbel hat ca. 2 mm Luft auf der linken Seite zum Kontern mit dieser an der linken Kurbel integrierten Konterlösung.

wie bekomm ich die rechte Kurbel jetzt weiter nach rechts,
um weiter weg von der Stinger zu kommen?


----------



## guru39 (29. Januar 2012)

1-2 Distanzringe darunter und man kommt weiter nach rechts.

War bei meinem AM und Ion 18 kein Problem!


----------



## evel (29. Januar 2012)

genau das geht eben nicht bei der Race Face


----------



## kuka.berlin (29. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> 1-2 Distanzringe darunter und man kommt weiter nach rechts.
> 
> War bei meinem AM und Ion 18 kein Problem!



Was ist das für ein Kettenblatt (das Große)?

 Kuka


----------



## guru39 (29. Januar 2012)

Sram. Die genaue Bezeichnung hab ich jetzt leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2012)

evel schrieb:


> genau das geht eben nicht bei der Race Face



Die FR hat wie die Diabolus extra nommal 4 weiße 1mm Ringe innen auf der Achse die man frei wählend rechts und links verteilen kann

G.


----------



## evel (29. Januar 2012)

Na dann, bei mir isses auf jeden fürn A.... 
Entweder neue Kurbel oder C.Guide 


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die FR hat wie die Diabolus extra nommal 4 weiße 1mm Ringe innen auf der Achse die man frei wählend rechts und links verteilen kann
> 
> G.


----------



## US. (29. Januar 2012)

evel schrieb:


> Na dann, bei mir isses auf jeden fürn A....
> Entweder neue Kurbel oder C.Guide



Nimm doch ne Kettenführung für BB-Montage.
Hab ich auch beim ION 18, da ich sogar die Kurbel nach links rücken musste, damit der Umwerfer funktioniert 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## evel (29. Januar 2012)

hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht, aber wenn man von oben schaut (grad leider kein Foto) fragt man sich wie das dort durchpassen soll! aber ich werds mal testen! Danke





US. schrieb:


> Nimm doch ne Kettenführung für BB-Montage.
> Hab ich auch beim ION 18, da ich sogar die Kurbel nach links rücken musste, damit der Umwerfer funktioniert
> 
> Gruß, Uwe


----------



## WODAN (31. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema:
Meiner Meinung nach das schönste Nicolai was Kalle je gebaut hat. Stimmts Thomas?


----------



## c_w (31. Januar 2012)

Ich sehe das ziemlich aehnlich. Und ich heisse auch Thomas (juhu).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (31. Januar 2012)

ja Bernd


----------



## psc1 (31. Januar 2012)

Na Bernd, warst Du heute mit dem EVO aus? ;-)


----------



## Team Nicolai (31. Januar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mal wieder zurück zum Thema:
> Meiner Meinung nach das schönste Nicolai was Kalle je gebaut hat. Stimmts Thomas?



TraumBike 

Gruss

Der Thomas

open day und start der Nicolai deutschlandtour beim BikeBauer 31.-03.-01.04.2012


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Februar 2012)

hab wieder zugeschlagen. 





für 2012


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Februar 2012)

Ui, sehr schön


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Februar 2012)

Das ist aber kein DS


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Februar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ui, sehr schön



ne,-nee...  farbgebung ist doch grausig.




Kuwahades schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein DS



DS kommt auch noch.


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Februar 2012)

dann hast du ja bald den gleichen Fuhrpark wie ich 

so sah mein Ion auch mal aus, leider wurde es vom Vorbesitzer umgepulvert.
mir gefällts, ich würde es so lassen, oder weiss durch Anthrazit und Gelb durch Blau ersetzen


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Februar 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> dann hast du ja bald den gleichen Fuhrpark wie ich
> 
> so sah mein Ion auch mal aus, leider wurde es vom Vorbesitzer umgepulvert.
> mir gefällts, ich würde es so lassen, oder weiss durch Anthrazit und Gelb durch Blau ersetzen








so wirds...


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Februar 2012)

Ui 

ist das schon Dein DS ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (1. Februar 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Ui
> 
> ist das schon Dein DS ?


nein ! (dachte du kennst es?)
habe ich meinem Neffen aufgebaut.


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Februar 2012)

doch aber irgendwie dachte ich das sei silber eloxiert ?!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Februar 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> doch aber irgendwie dachte ich das sei silber eloxiert ?!



habs gebeitzt und danach mit dieser spezial kunststoffbürste poliert.


----------



## WODAN (1. Februar 2012)

Wird schon gut Dein Ion, Artur!


----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2012)

Ich finde den Conti Style gut.


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Februar 2012)

oder nur teilpoliert, kommt ein bischen race mässiger


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Februar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich finde den Conti Style gut.



genau deshalb soll es runter... weil es sonst immer ein Conti Rad bleiben wird.


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne,-nee...  farbgebung ist doch grausig.



Find ich jetzt nicht  Raw langweilt mich mittlerweile zunehmend. Aber ich fahre ja auch gepulverte Titanrahmen 

Gold-Metallic wäre mal ne Maßnahme.

Außerdem Artur, seit wann entscheidest Du über die Farbe, das ist doch Sache des IBC


----------



## sluette (1. Februar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Außerdem Artur, seit wann entscheidest Du über die Farbe, das ist doch Sache des IBC ;-)



genau, du bist eher für den abschlussegen verantwortlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (1. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> genau, du bist eher für den abschlussegen verantwortlich...



Mitnichten, aber anscheinend willst Du mitspielen


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Februar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Außerdem Artur, seit wann entscheidest Du über die Farbe, das ist doch Sache des IBC



aufjedem ! ! !  
genau so die gewichtsfrage und all das andere IBC muss. 
angeblich ist das SlopeStyle UFO von meinem Neffen mit seinen knap über 15Kg. "unfahrbar" 

da kann man mal sehen welche "kenner" hier unterwegs sind.


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Februar 2012)

Hier im IBC ist vieles unfahrbar, insbesondere kommt die Behauptung von Leuten, die mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht fahren können und daran auch nichts ändern wollen.

So genug OT: Über welche Farben kann man denn jetzt abstimmen... ,)


----------



## stuk (1. Februar 2012)

das slopestyle-ufo soll ja auch nicht fahren....es soll fliegen.


----------



## Harry-88 (1. Februar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> das slopestyle-ufo soll ja auch nicht fahren....es soll fliegen.



yep  und das wird es 

ich wäre für ...ehm schwarz   oder richtig geiles gelb  oder mal n orangenses wie das ufo st damals 


oder einfach lila oder pink


----------



## blutbuche (1. Februar 2012)

..werfe noch grün in den raum  - duckundweg ... hauptsache , die jetztige farbe kombi kommt weg ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (1. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auch für grün, perlgrün 

So wie dieses neue ION


----------



## Ge!st (1. Februar 2012)

Da hat Nicolai seine Philosophie aber gründlich geändert, dieses Design und dann gebogene Rohre...


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Februar 2012)

ist aber ein *N

* klick


----------



## wildbiker (1. Februar 2012)

...


----------



## WODAN (1. Februar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Da hat Nicolai seine Philosophie aber gründlich geändert, dieses Design und dann gebogene Rohre...



Man munkelt Nicolai würde sich nur der immer älter werdenden Käuferschicht anpassen. Siehe E-Bikes. Weitere Neuigkeiten zur Eurobike 2012: Nucleon Rollator, Gehstock aus Easton Rohr mit CNC Brücke und Gebiss Pimpkit (in allen Eloxfarben).


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Februar 2012)

nen Gehstock würde ich schon mal vorbestellen wollen


----------



## modidddmmm (4. Februar 2012)




----------



## Bömmel__ (4. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hab wieder zugeschlagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön Arthur ! ;-) gehst Du jetzt unter die Downhiller ?


----------



## Triple F (4. Februar 2012)

modidddmmm schrieb:


>



Klasse Farbkombination!


----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2012)

Ein neues AFR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maob (4. Februar 2012)

endlich da!


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Februar 2012)

modidddmmm schrieb:


>



Schick. Sind die kleinen Aluteile weiss gepulvert ?


----------



## manurie (4. Februar 2012)

Ich würde sagen ja, denn weiss eloxieren geht ja nicht, aber sie könnten auch lackiert sein.


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Februar 2012)

das ist gepulvert. hat meiner auch.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Klasse Farbkombination!



Schön saftig

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2012)

modidddmmm schrieb:


>



BITTE keine Doppelbrückengabel.


----------



## Kontragonist (4. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> BITTE keine Doppelbrückengabel.



So, wie der Dämpfer im Augenblick eingehängt ist, tät ne weiße Totem sahnig passen


----------



## modidddmmm (4. Februar 2012)

Keine ahnung ob die gepulvert sind.
dakommt jedenfalls eine weisse fox rein, und keinesfalls Doppelbrücken Gabel.
ich hoffe das wird nicht zu viel weiss mit dem was ich vor habe.

Heisst übrigens Feuerwehr rot. Hab ich gewählt weil rot irgendwie klassisch ist ohne langweilig zu sein


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2012)

Super Farbe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2012)

Eine weiße Boxxer WC wäre doch perfekt für den Rahmen 

G.


----------



## Triple F (5. Februar 2012)

Fire Department Red war auch Team-Farbe '07 & '08 (allerdings mit schwarzem Hinterbau) - extrem schnell 

Irgendwie auch gut: Polizei (auch wenn Du es nicht hören wolltest, Dr. Juggles) und Feuerwehr hintereinander.


----------



## US. (5. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön klassisch das rot-weiße AFR 
Hoffentlich kommt außer der Gabel nicht allzuviel anderes weißes Zeug dran 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## modidddmmm (5. Februar 2012)

maob schrieb:


> endlich da!


 
Du hast wohl auch noch kein Steuersatz bekommen weil die es nicht auf lager haben?
Schöne Farb zusammenstellung!


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2012)

Gold/schwarz ist nach glod/schwarz sogar die schönste Farbzusammenstellung
Acros unten und Superspin oben ist doch lieferbar...und leicht...und schön

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2012)

modidddmmm schrieb:


> Keine ahnung ob die gepulvert sind.



informier dich mal besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Februar 2012)

Gibt Leute, die schrauben nicht so gern und interessieren sich nicht für das allerkleinste Detail, sondern wollen Gas geben. Also schei$$egal ob lackiert oder gepulvert... Viel Spaß damit, wenns sein soll, warum nicht auch mit DC


----------



## maob (5. Februar 2012)

@ modidddmmm

werde den cane creek 40 verbauen


----------



## Rockcity Roller (5. Februar 2012)

update:

weiße ZTR Flow auf blauen Pro2 Evo 
und die gabel hat jetzt wieder 160 statt 130mm Federweg


----------



## evel (5. Februar 2012)

sehr geil
Gewicht ?


----------



## trailterror (5. Februar 2012)




----------



## Rockcity Roller (5. Februar 2012)

evel schrieb:


> sehr geil
> Gewicht ?



ich glaub 15.3 steine...
coil vorn und hinten.


----------



## evel (5. Februar 2012)

hast du die Laufräder mal gewogen ? würde mich Interessieren, da das auf der to do Liste ganze oben steht 


Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> ich glaub 15.3 steine...
> coil vorn und hinten.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (5. Februar 2012)

gewogen nicht. lt. hersteller 1830gr oder so.
für nen voll freeridetauglichen (und dabei bezahlbaren) LRS auf jeden fall sehr okay, find ich.

DT 1750 kostet direkt über 100 euro mehr und auf system-LRS hab ich kein bock 

gruß rainer


----------



## evel (5. Februar 2012)

und an feinen Sound hat die Hope auch noch 


Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> gewogen nicht. lt. hersteller 1830gr oder so.
> für nen voll freeridetauglichen (und dabei bezahlbaren) LRS auf jeden fall sehr okay, find ich.
> 
> DT 1750 kostet direkt über 100 euro mehr und auf system-LRS hab ich kein bock
> ...


----------



## wildbiker (5. Februar 2012)

Fährt jm. die Citec Ascender S? Sind vom Gewicht her interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (5. Februar 2012)

Seen on track!!!!


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Februar 2012)

kewl! ist das der neueste troy lee dh anzug?


----------



## Nippes80 (5. Februar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> kewl! ist das der neueste troy lee dh anzug?


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Februar 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Fährt jm. die Citec Ascender S? Sind vom Gewicht her interessant...


 
Bißchen off topic, der Übersichtlichkeit halber sollte es hier um Nicolai gehen 



Nippes80 schrieb:


> Seen on track!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Location kommt mir durchaus bekannt vor


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Februar 2012)

Sieht sau geil aus!
Aber warte mal,wenn der Zug kommt!


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Februar 2012)

Der arme Zug


----------



## -Fritzz- (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

jetzt kann ich mich auch endlich zu der Nicolaigemeinde zählen 
Habe ein Komplettrad von 2007 gekauft und meine ganzen Sachen vom Cube Fritzz drangebaut. Aber eigentlich ist da nichts mehr vom ursprünglichen Fritzz dran, außer des Sattels 

Die Felgen habe ich vom Nicolai übernommen, werden aber noch durch schwarze ZTR Flow und rot eloxierte Hope Naben ersetzt. In der Zusammenstellung auf dem Bild wiegt es 15,8kg. Mit den neuen Laufrädern sollten noch mal so 600g runterkommen


----------



## Maikcheck (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hier ein Bild von meinem AM. Ist gerade fertig geworden


----------



## Luke-VTT (8. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (8. Februar 2012)

Lustig, sieht ja fast wie mein Ion 18 aus.....


----------



## blutbuche (8. Februar 2012)

sehr nett


----------



## US. (9. Februar 2012)

Top, Maikcheck und Gratulation zum tollen Bike!
Aplegreen-White kommt hammergut.

Meckern auf hohem Niveau: Finde Züge sind nicht so schön, daß man sie herausstellen muß. Schwarz wäre dezenter.
1 1/8" Gabel im 1,5" Steuerrohr bildet leider immer einen Flaschenhals.
Und Pedale sind dem tollen Bike nicht ganz würdig.
Kleinigkeiten; ist auch so 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Dittmosher (9. Februar 2012)




----------



## acmatze (9. Februar 2012)

Dittmosher schrieb:


>


heisses teil


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2012)

jetzt noch n tolles, filigraneres Gusset vorne - perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Februar 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Top, Maikcheck und Gratulation zum tollen Bike!
> Aplegreen-White kommt hammergut.
> 
> Meckern auf hohem Niveau: Finde Züge sind nicht so schön, daß man sie herausstellen muß. Schwarz wäre dezenter.
> ...


 
Zustimm 
Abgesehen von den Zügen, ich finde farbige Leitungen sexy


----------



## Team Nicolai (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Ralf Schmeddings neues arbeitstier für 2012, er hat von M auf gr. L gewechselt






Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## blutbuche (10. Februar 2012)

isser gewachsen ?


----------



## dangerousD (10. Februar 2012)

@maikcheck

Schicke Kiste - Pedale gehen auch in Ordnung 

@dittmosher

Erinnert mich an mein verflossenes BMXTB - schön clean. Gefällt! Auch die Pedale 

@Team Nicolai

Amtliches Gerät mit amtlichen Pedalen! 

@US.

Sorry, das mußte raus


----------



## Ti-Max (10. Februar 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @maikcheck
> 
> Schicke Kiste - Pedale gehen auch in Ordnung
> 
> ...



Oh, ein Pedalfetischist


----------



## US. (10. Februar 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @maikcheck
> 
> Schicke Kiste - Pedale gehen auch in Ordnung
> @US.
> ...



Was musste raus? daß du die ollen Shimano-Bleiklötze gut findest? 
Ich hab die selber am Helius AM


----------



## WODAN (10. Februar 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ralf Schmeddings neues arbeitstier für 2012, er hat von M auf gr. L gewechselt
> 
> ...



Schickes Gerät!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (10. Februar 2012)

schönes ion! aber die Ti-Feder schaut a bissl sehr kurz aus!


----------



## WODAN (10. Februar 2012)

Dittmosher schrieb:


>



Schick 
Ist es eine Sonderanfertigung, dachte es gibt nur noch das BMXTB mit Gates Vorbereitung?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Februar 2012)

Maikcheck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ein Bild von meinem AM. Ist gerade fertig geworden



schönes Rad ...  
die weissten leitungen stören das ges. bild.
und machen den aufbau unruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerseller (10. Februar 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Klasse Farbkombination!



1a !!!


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2012)

Kleines Update:

Neuer Lenker und Vorbau.
Gewogenes Gewicht: 15,1kg.


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2012)

wo zur Hölle sind die 15 Kilo?

so ein Trailbike darf nur 13 Kilo wiegen...


----------



## Ti-Max (10. Februar 2012)

Aha ...


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2012)

klar kann man immer argumentieren,
das es sich sowas von überhaupt nicht nach dem Gewicht anfühlt

aber...ein modernes Trailbike mit 150-160mm sollte einfach nicht mehr so schwer sein!

und NEIN, Mehrgewicht heisst nicht mehr Stabilität!


----------



## dangerousD (10. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> und NEIN, Mehrgewicht heisst nicht mehr Stabilität!



Aber besseres Training 

@US.
 ich hatte nur auf einen Kommentar á la "da müssen Reset-Pedale ran" gewartet. Müssen sie halt nicht, die Klötze tun's auch. Aber der Kommentar ist ja ausgeblieben


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2012)

Bei der RahmengrÃ¶Ãe wiegt der halt schon 3,9 kg. Und wenn ich die Dimensionen runter skaliere komme ich, auf 29 / 26=1,12 ï  1,12 x 13 = 14,6 kg. Aber fÃ¼r ein XXL Rahmen sieht es doch gut aus ;-)

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Ti-Max (10. Februar 2012)

Also XXL-Rahmen und Trailbikes passen doch überhaupt nicht zusammen ... 

So, Spass beiseite: Trailbikes sind für mich wendig, kurz und verspielt, eher mit weniger Federweg. Gewicht sehe ich zwar als Kriterium, aber doch ein sehr nachrangiges.

Aber die Begriffsdefinitionen nochmals durchzukauen macht auch keinen Sinn...

Zumal ein AM eher weniger ein Trailbike ist, zumindest nach meiner eigenen Definition...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Turbo_Manu (10. Februar 2012)

@der-gute
ist ein 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (11. Februar 2012)

Da wundert's mich trotzdem, dass er auf 15.1kg kommt. Mein 26er XXL Nonius wiegt ca. 13.5kg und das mit Pike Coil... 1.5kg mehr wiegen die Laufräder nicht - d.h. der Rahmen muss brutal stabil ausgelegt sein...

Ein schönes Bike ist es aber in jedem Fall.

Edit: naja, ist auch 'ne Kettenführung dran - habe nix gesagt.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (11. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> klar kann man immer argumentieren,
> das es sich sowas von überhaupt nicht nach dem Gewicht anfühlt
> 
> aber...ein modernes Trailbike mit 150-160mm sollte einfach nicht mehr so schwer sein!
> ...



Aahja! 

das helius ist eher ein enduro mit drang zum freeride.
meins zb. wiegt 15.3kg (mit coil vorn und hinten),
und es ist NICHT zu schwer. dafür freeride-tauglich.  

P.S. das Helius hat max. 171mm federweg.

gruß rainer


----------



## Dittmosher (11. Februar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Schick
> Ist es eine Sonderanfertigung, dachte es gibt nur noch das BMXTB mit Gates Vorbereitung?



Genau, absolutes Einzelstück. Jedes Rohr, jeder Winkel, jede Länge genau nach Wunsch.

Die Ausfallenden sind auch einmalig bisher. Sind die Gates Ausfallenden, extra verstärkt für mich.  

Gates selbts kam für mich nicht in Frage. Die gewünschte Übersetzung 28 - 12 ist momentan nicht möglich. 

Die Geodaten selbst sind zeitgemäßer als die des normalen bmxtb's und mehr auf Dirt als auf Allround getrimmt:

Längeres Oberrohr. Hinterbau so kurz wie es möglich war mit dem Standart-Yoke. Oberrohr tiefer abfallend und Sitzrohr kürzer.

ein filigraneres Gussett? Ne, das wollte ich nicht. Sollte schon noch wie ein klassisches bmxtb aussehen und gerade da gehört dieses Gussett dazu. Beim fmxtb fand ich es z. B. das es "billig" und unstimmig wirkte. 

Einfach nur genial das Rad. Hoffe das NICOLAI irgendwann mal so eins fest ins Programm nimmt. Aber gerade im Dirtbereich ist es schwer ein Rad dieser Preisklasse an den Mann zu bringen. 

Das bmxtb gibt es nur noch für GATES? Das stimmt nicht.


----------



## der-gute (11. Februar 2012)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> Aahja!
> 
> das helius ist eher ein enduro mit drang zum freeride.
> meins zb. wiegt 15.3kg (mit coil vorn und hinten),
> ...



ich habe nicht bemerkt, das es ein 29er is
ich habe nur auf die Gabel geschaut
und die sah nicht nach 160 mm aus.

und ein Helius AM mit Coil-Elementen und 15 Kilo ist genau richtig.

das oben gezeigte sah halt eher nach AM/AC-Verschnitt aus
und da finde ich > 15 Kilo einfach zu viel.


----------



## Der Bäcker (11. Februar 2012)

meen ION 20


----------



## Timmy35 (11. Februar 2012)

Die Befestigung am Ausfallende sieht anders aus als normal. Ist da was in der Serie geändert oder hast du was besonderes bestellt?

PS: Bei Nicolai sind sogar die Montageständer robuster als woanders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Green Epic (11. Februar 2012)

Ab heute fahrbereit


----------



## maob (11. Februar 2012)

meine Trailrakete ist endlich fahrbereit
jetzt müssen nur noch die temperaturen etwas angenehmer werden
bin schon sehr gespannt wie der marzocchi roco lo mit dem hinterbau harmoniert


----------



## macmaegges (11. Februar 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Die Befestigung am Ausfallende sieht anders aus als normal. Ist da was in der Serie geändert oder hast du was besonderes bestellt?
> 
> PS: Bei Nicolai sind sogar die Montageständer robuster als woanders.



Nö, da fehlen einfach nur noch ein paar Schrauben.
Das Radoblech ist Gold eloxiert.


Die Montageständer sind nicht nur sehr robust, sondern auch SACKSCHWER


----------



## barbarissima (11. Februar 2012)

Green Epic schrieb:


> Ab heute fahrbereit



Krasse Kiste 
Aber ein bisschen viel Gold


----------



## trailterror (11. Februar 2012)

Schönes AC.

@green epic

Ich hätte die reifen so aufgezogen, dass die schrift über den decals der felgen steht....ist aber ne kleine unwichtigkeit...

Wieviel FW hat die gabel?


----------



## Green Epic (11. Februar 2012)

Das mit den Reifen hab ich heute schonmal gehört, werd beim nächsten Refenwechsel drauf achten.
Die Gabel hat 16 cm


----------



## Green Epic (11. Februar 2012)

@barbarissima 
Weniger als Stefan


----------



## der-gute (11. Februar 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> @green epic
> 
> Ich hätte die reifen so aufgezogen, dass die schrift über den decals der felgen steht....ist aber ne kleine unwichtigkeit...



und dann ab mit dem bike in die vitrine


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> und dann ab mit dem bike in die vitrine



  :d


----------



## trailterror (12. Februar 2012)

Hefte raus...klassenarbeit

Der gute und khujand mit den noten 1.0. Alles verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Green Epic (12. Februar 2012)

Warum in die Vitrine? Da steht doch Grossmutters Meißnerporzellan und die guten Kristallgläser schon drin.


----------



## sluette (12. Februar 2012)

...


----------



## stöpsel84 (12. Februar 2012)

Mein Argon FR Vorher


----------



## stöpsel84 (12. Februar 2012)

Und Nachher


----------



## WODAN (12. Februar 2012)

Oje, was hast Du gemacht ????


----------



## stöpsel84 (12. Februar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Oje, was hast Du gemacht ????



Farbe ins Spiel gebracht


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Februar 2012)

Ich findâs geil â ist mal was anderes 

Der Sattel und das Rote Zeug ist vielleicht ein bisschen viel â¦


----------



## sluette (12. Februar 2012)

also mir wärs zu viel gelb. der laufradsatz allein ok, der vorbau alleine ok, der lenker alleine ok... aber alles zusammen


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Februar 2012)

Wennâs meins wÃ¤r: Sattel, Sattelklemme, Steuersatz, Vorbau, Griffklemmen und ZughÃ¼lle in Schwarz und die Aufkleber von den Felgen runter. Isses aber nicht, und deshalb wird es wohl optimal sein wie es ist 

â¦ Ich finde es jedenfalls deutlich cooler als vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (12. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wenns meins wär: Sattel, Sattelklemme, Steuersatz, Vorbau, Griffklemmen und Zughülle in Schwarz und die Aufkleber von den Felgen runter. Isses aber nicht, und deshalb wird es wohl optimal sein wie es ist
> 
> Ich finde es jedenfalls deutlich cooler als vorher


yepp das Rote wech und aufkleber runter, finde ich auch nicht so Top. Rot ist to much, sonnts


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Februar 2012)

und owaia Alfine


----------



## nollak (12. Februar 2012)

Och Alfine am MTB hatte ich auch schonmal überlegt. Ich glaub Aufkleber von den Felgen ab würde schonmal was bringen. Evtl schwarzer Vorbau wieder dran.


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Februar 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> und owaia Alfine



Warum denn nicht?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Februar 2012)

Der Bäcker schrieb:


> meen ION 20



so mache ich meinen auch...


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2012)

aber bitte nicht mit DC Artur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## modidddmmm (13. Februar 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> yepp das Rote wech und aufkleber runter, finde ich auch nicht so Top. Rot ist to much, sonnts



Warum Aufkleber weg? Verstehe ich nicht. Das sieht dann so leer aus.
Aber der Sattel ist zu bunt.


----------



## zupaphil (13. Februar 2012)

Und hier mal mein Beitrag:


----------



## trailterror (13. Februar 2012)

guut

Nur die gelbe nabe hätte ich schwarz genommen...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2012)

Schöner Beitrag....und Deemax müssen nunmal gelb sein

G.


----------



## zupaphil (13. Februar 2012)

Danke! Ich wusste auch nicht, dass es Deemaxnaben auch in Schwarz gibt ;-)


----------



## Ge!st (13. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Deemax müssen nunmal gelb sein


Die Deemax gibt es aber auch in Raw-Optik


----------



## trailterror (13. Februar 2012)

Wieder was gelernt

Hau rein


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Februar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die Deemax gibt es aber auch in Raw-Optik



Nicht mehr  hier und da noch Restposten.

Ich tät mir aber auch die Ultimate wenigstens Wahlweise in schwarz eloxiert wünschen, die dann zu meinem orangenen Rahmen passen würden  außerdem wären damit sicher auch noch ein paar Gramm Ersparnis drin, wenn man schon ein Superlativ für die Namensgebung wählt


----------



## evel (13. Februar 2012)

ich hätte noch ein paar Deemax in RAW zu verkaufen


----------



## zupaphil (13. Februar 2012)

evel schrieb:


> ich hätte noch ein paar Deemax in RAW zu verkaufen



Dann stell sie doch in den Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2012)

Hier gibts noch silberne, leider wieder teurer geworden:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Deemax-UST-Disc-Laufrad-IS2000-Mod-2011.html


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Februar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hier gibts noch silberne, leider wieder teurer geworden:
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Deemax-UST-Disc-Laufrad-IS2000-Mod-2011.html



Jaichweiß  aber nicht mit 150er Hinterbau  wäre in meinem Fall für ein Ion 18, das im Begierde-Zentrum meiner Synapsen reift 

Wahrscheinlich weiche ich aus auf EX823 auf Hope Pro II Evo. Vielleicht trau ich mich auch noch mal ZTR Flow für die Park-Mühle zu probieren 

Aber genug mit den Hypothesen: Mehr Bilder zur Inspiration, bitte


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die Deemax gibt es aber auch in Raw-Optik



Ja das weiß ich schon, aber ich kauf ja auch keinen grünen Ferrari ...abgesehen von dem das ich mir ja eh keinen kauf

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Februar 2012)

Aufbaustatus Nucleon





Einen Großteil der Parts stammen als Organspende vom FR, so wie Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau. Ebenso die sorglosen Louise FR mit gelber Stahlflex, in memory of chantal 
Sattelklemme, Joplin und Sattel kommen auch vom Vorgänger. Vorderrad fahre ich erstmal solange weiter, bis ich mich für eine Nabe entschieden habe, dann kommt auch vorn die Supra 30 drauf. Der Vivid Air kommt Ende der Woche, hoffe dieses WE klappts mit dem ersten Proberollen


----------



## WODAN (14. Februar 2012)

^^^ Schick !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2012)

SchickSchick...was haste denn mit dem Fön angestellt

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Februar 2012)

Fönen (Nicolai Aufkleber ab)


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2012)

Ahhh, du willst nicht das man erkennt das es ein Nicolai ist

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Februar 2012)

Ein schwarzes N auf der rechten Seite ist Zierde genug.
Auf dem Oberrohr finde ich zudem irgendwie hässlich. Durch die Röhloff-Züge an der Seite wären klassische Decals eh nicht möglich und unterm Unterrohr ist auch blöd, da dort die Leitung für die hintere Bremse drüberläuft.

Finde es so mittlerweile am schönsten, schön understatement


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Fönen (Nicolai Aufkleber ab)



Wie war nochmal deine Adresse.... ein paar Osteuropäer möchten die nämlich gerne haben 

Spaß beiseite


----------



## Kuwahades (15. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Aufbaustatus Nucleon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich finde die gelben Leitungen gut.
Passt meiner Meinung nach gut zusammen.
Meine einziger Kritikpunkt wäre die Wippe wegen der Gabelkrone noch schwarz zu machen, dann wäre es symetrisch 





und ein gelbes N unter das schwarze als Schattenschlag


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wie war nochmal deine Adresse.... ein paar Osteuropäer möchten die nämlich gerne haben


 


Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich finde die gelben Leitungen gut.
> Passt meiner Meinung nach gut zusammen.
> Meine einziger Kritikpunkt wäre die Wippe wegen der Gabelkrone noch schwarz zu machen, dann wäre es symetrisch
> 
> und ein gelbes N unter das schwarze als Schattenschlag


 
Kommt ja noch der schwarze Dämpfer rein, dann wirkt es anders.
Gelbes N ist leider zu spät, Aufkleber ist ja schon drauf und habe nur den einen in dieser Version. Und das N ist nicht in der normalen Größe, also fraglich, ob ich ein Gelbes in dieser Größe kriege.

Freut mich, daß es Euch gefällt obwohl es mir andersherum auch relativ egal wäre  Komme leider nur Schrittweise voran, da die Teile hier nur nach und nach aufschlagen.
Habe gestern gemerkt, daß beim letzten Sturz der Lenker doch einiges abbekommen hat, muss also ein neuer her. Liebäugel mit Renthal Fatbar oder einen gelben Nuke Proof. Letzteres too much? Wenn ein schwarzer Lenker wieder drankommt, überlege ich auch, ob ich die roten Sixpack Icon vom Bigbike an das hier schraube. Wirkt aber wahrscheinlich überladen.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2012)

Du könntest natürlich understandmentmäßig auf die rechte Seite des Oberrohrs auch fahrblose Dacals anbringen und auf der Druckstrebe weiße
Die würde man dann immer nur sehen, bzw. die Ränder davon, wenn es dreckig ist

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Februar 2012)

Das mit den weißen Decals ist durchaus eine Idee


----------



## sluette (15. Februar 2012)

weisse decals auf raw sehen schon ziemlich gut aus, hatte mein olles Argon FR auch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß, macht sich ziemlich gut, am Hauptrahmen will ich es ja aber aus den oben genannten Gründen nicht.
Ich teste mal weiß auf weiß 

Ist das M? Also wenn Du es mal verkaufen willst, ich wüsste jemanden. Aber jetzt genug off topic.


----------



## stuk (15. Februar 2012)

chrome auf raw sieht auch sehr gut aus, fast wie gefräst und auch unauffällig.
mfg
ps. sehr schickes nucleon !!!


----------



## wosch (15. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Aufbaustatus Nucleon



Für mich das schönste Nicolai, was es jäh gab. In raw wirkt es extrem "maschinell"; auf dem Trail wahrscheinlich wie von einem anderen Planeten.
Auch technisch dem Pinion AM überlegen, da kein Kettenspanner und anderes Gedöns zum Kettenführen nötig.


----------



## RedSKull (17. Februar 2012)

Mein Arbeitspferd, nicht hübsch, aber problemfrei wie eh und je, seit 2002.
Vielleicht bekommt's zum zehnten Geburtstag mal einen neuen Anstrich, oder Entlacken und dann raw weiter über die Trails treiben.

Gerade neue Hope M4 special edition angebaut, sowie X.0 Twister und ein paar Titanschrauben sowie Hope Steuersatz statt dem schweren FSA Stahlschwein.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Februar 2012)

wieso nicht hübsch ???? ich  mein bass !!!!! ein oranges hatte ich auch mal . weiterhin viel spass damit - auf die nächsten 10 jahre  !!


----------



## RedSKull (17. Februar 2012)

Recht zerschunden halt, Lackabplatzer etc. und selten sauber.


----------



## Ge!st (18. Februar 2012)

Ein Bike muss in erster Linie nicht hübsch sein und ausserdem liegt das im Auge des Betrachters. Das Bass ist ein Klassiker und ich finde das Bike hat Charakter


----------



## wosch (18. Februar 2012)

Schönes Bass. Bitte mehr Selbstbewusstsein!


----------



## RedSKull (18. Februar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ein Bike muss in erster Linie nicht hübsch sein...



Stimmt. Hab ganz vergessen, bin ja im Nicolai Forum und nicht bei L***v***e. 
Da hätte bestimmt schon jemand die Commencal Aufkleber auf der Gabel bemängelt.


----------



## wildbiker (18. Februar 2012)

Nicolai sind zeitlos schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (18. Februar 2012)

Hab jetzt bei meinem Double Barrel fürs Nucleon noch etwas herumgedoktert :

CCDB in 215/63 mit K9 Bearing und Vivid Stahlfeder 450x2.25

Die 2.25er Vivid Feder reicht vom verfügbaren Federweg (67mm) locker aus und baut mit 133mm noch mal 7mm niedriger als die K9 Race Feder. Somit ist der Federtausch spielend einfach möglich.

Gewicht der Vivid Feder + K9 Bearing liegt auf dem Viveau der original Cane Creek Feder.

Da der Innendurchmesser der Feder bei 38,1 mm liegt, handelt man sich auch keine Kratzer am Elox des Dämpers ein.


----------



## thoralfw (18. Februar 2012)

mein argon ist gerade fertig geworden:


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Februar 2012)

Schaut richtig Hammermässig aus. 
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## nollak (18. Februar 2012)

Schaut top aus!


----------



## RedSKull (18. Februar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt bei meinem Double Barrel fürs Nucleon noch etwas herumgedoktert :
> 
> CCDB in 215/63 mit K9 Bearing und Vivid Stahlfeder 450x2.25
> 
> ...



Wie hast du herausgefunden, dass die Vivid Feder 67mm Hub macht, Raum zwischen den Windungen gemessen oder auf Block komprimiert und Länge gemessen?



Edit: Das Argon ist wirklich top.


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Februar 2012)

top das argon! stealthbombermäßig


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2012)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Wie hast du herausgefunden, dass die Vivid Feder 67mm Hub macht, Raum zwischen den Windungen gemessen oder auf Block komprimiert und Länge gemessen?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Das Argon ist wirklich top.




Die einfachste Variante ist immer den Durchmesser des Federdrahts zu messen, plus Anfang und Ende, und das Ganze von der Gesamzlänge abzuziehen.


Das Argon ist echt genial...da will man fadt mal wieder Hardtail ausprobieren wenn man das sieht

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. Februar 2012)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Wie hast du herausgefunden, dass die Vivid Feder 67mm Hub macht, Raum zwischen den Windungen gemessen oder auf Block komprimiert und Länge gemessen?



1.) Raum zwischen den Windungen gemessen = freier Federweg
2.) Federlänge minus (Stärke des Drahts  x Federnde Windungen + Faktor für Abschluss)

Somit bleiben mindestend 4mm Reserve. 
Da sich der Gummipuffer aber nie auf Null zusammenschieben wird kann man eher von 6mm Reserve ausgehen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Triple F (18. Februar 2012)

Das Argon ist echt klasse!
Aber bei dem _understatment_-Aufbau sollte die XTR-Kurbel schnell durch eine tune ersetzt werden. Shimano und Rohloff am Rad widerspricht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (18. Februar 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Shimano und Rohloff am Rad widerspricht sich


----------



## RedSKull (18. Februar 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Das Argon ist echt klasse!
> Aber bei dem _understatment_-Aufbau sollte die XTR-Kurbel schnell durch eine tune ersetzt werden. Shimano und Rohloff am Rad widerspricht sich



Wieso widersprechen sich zuverlässig und zuverlässig.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2012)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Wieso widersprechen sich zuverlässig und zuverlässig.



Ganau auch mein Gedanke

G.


----------



## -Cash- (18. Februar 2012)

Seit ein paar Tagen kann ich nun auch Nicolai und Fully fahren.




Nicolai Bass CC, Größe L
Mit 14.2kg kein Leichtgewicht, aber einem sehr günstig gekauften Gaul schaut man zunächst nicht ins Maul.


----------



## Triple F (18. Februar 2012)

Ist wohl offensichtlich eine Philosophiefrage.. mit rationalen Kriterien kann ich jedenfalls nicht aufwarten


----------



## modidddmmm (18. Februar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt bei meinem Double Barrel fürs Nucleon noch etwas herumgedoktert :
> 
> CCDB in 215/63 mit K9 Bearing und Vivid Stahlfeder 450x2.25
> 
> ...


schat der nicht geil aus!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Februar 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Ist wohl offensichtlich eine Philosophiefrage.. mit rationalen Kriterien kann ich jedenfalls nicht aufwarten



Ich mag den Schimpanskikram auch nicht so wirklich, aber es ist wirklich eine Sache der Vorliebe.

So, meine Karre steht. Wenn ich die Sache mit dem Spaltmaß an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme nicht hätte, bzw. Unterlegscheiben mit 0,5mm Maß hätte organisieren können, wäre ich heute gerne etwas probegerollt. Bin ziemlich angefixt.

Lenker wird noch gegen einen Renthal Fatbar mit 20er Rise getauscht. Bzgl. Nabe vorn habe ich mich für eine Burgtec entschieden, somit wird die Tage vorne felgenmäßig angeglichen.
Kommentare zum Sattel bitte verkneifen, allzu schön und leicht ist er nicht, aber er passt halt einfach zu meinem Hintern 

Bessere Bilder kommen auch demnächst.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Februar 2012)

@cash :  !!!! bass fan grüsst !


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Februar 2012)

Wie ist Dein Nucleon inzwischen geworden, Wolfi?


----------



## thoralfw (18. Februar 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Das Argon ist echt klasse!
> Aber bei dem _understatment_-Aufbau sollte die XTR-Kurbel schnell durch eine tune ersetzt werden. Shimano und Rohloff am Rad widerspricht sich



da stimme ich dir zu! ich hatte an eine middleburn gedacht.


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wie ist Dein Nucleon inzwischen geworden, Wolfi?



Es ist im werden (95%) - ich warte nur noch auf den ersten schönen sonnigen Samstag um die Endmontage auf der Terasse zu machen  - und dann die erste Ausfahrt (Yappadappaduuuh !!)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## OldSchool (19. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> So, meine Karre steht. Wenn ich die Sache mit dem Spaltmaß an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme nicht hätte, bzw. Unterlegscheiben mit 0,5mm Maß hätte organisieren können, wäre ich heute gerne etwas probegerollt. Bin ziemlich angefixt.



Das habe ich mit dem Gummihammer gerichtet


----------



## trailterror (19. Februar 2012)

It's done   

Ziel < 15kg verfehlt; aber mit einem über 1200gr schwerem Vorderreifen und der 435mm KS bin ich dennoch sehr zufrieden   15,4 Kg wiegts schlussendlich....

es sind KEINE profipics (ja, und in schlechter qualität)

DANKE an alle die geholfen haben ) ihr seid teil des projekts


----------



## Stagediver (19. Februar 2012)

Gut gemacht 

Farbgebung gefällt mir sehr


----------



## marco2 (19. Februar 2012)

Gratuliere!


----------



## dr.juggles (19. Februar 2012)

das orange ist lecker! welche größe ist das? L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (19. Februar 2012)

Schön, dass es euch gefällt   das freut mich 

ist ein L rahmen, ja.

heute mittag wirds entjüngfert und so richtig eingesaut


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Februar 2012)

heute mittag wirds entjüngfert und so richtig eingesaut 




God is busy, may I help you!!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Februar 2012)

Sehr schickes AM!
Brauchst du wirklich den Monsterreifen vorne?
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## goegolo (19. Februar 2012)

-Cash- schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Tagen kann ich nun auch Nicolai und Fully fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch. Neben den sackschweren Komponenten steckt ja immerhin ein moderner Dämpfer drin


----------



## Midgetman (19. Februar 2012)

Ich find's auch richtig gut  Nächstes WE Kartoffelpuffer essen + Bremsleitungen umschrauben?


----------



## Eksduro (19. Februar 2012)

@ trailterror:

schick geworden...!

meins befindet sich grad iwo bei UPS zwischen N headquarter und dem bikebauer in ratingen...vorfreudeeeeeeeeee


----------



## trailterror (19. Februar 2012)

@marco

Jein  ich hab mal einen solchen zum park heizen aufgezogen; ich war zu faul um ihn danach wieder zu tauschen und hab mich in den grip verliebt; ein solcher reifen, find ich, gibt (zurecht) mehr selbstvertrauen in kniffeligen situationen....am vorderreifen ist der rollwiederstand auch erträglich....ich fahr eh meist nur touren zwischen 20 umd 40km 

@eksduro

Danke  und ich freu mich schon auf deins  dann hast du's vielleicht schon morgen


----------



## Eksduro (19. Februar 2012)

morgen arbeitet keiner beim bikebauer...wird daher wohl erst dienstag angeliefert, aufbau dann wahrscheinlich mittwoch oder am nächsten wochenende...


aber ist ja lustig das wir es dann fast zeitgleich fertig bekommen haben nach den gemeinsamen überlegungen


----------



## wosch (19. Februar 2012)

-Cash- schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Tagen kann ich nun auch Nicolai und Fully fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch! Sieht sehr chic aus, dein Bass.
Noch ein Gruß von einem Bassuser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (19. Februar 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> morgen arbeitet keiner beim bikebauer...wird daher wohl erst dienstag angeliefert, aufbau dann wahrscheinlich mittwoch oder am nächsten wochenende...
> 
> 
> aber ist ja lustig das wir es dann fast zeitgleich fertig bekommen haben nach den gemeinsamen überlegungen



stimmt 

die paar tage kriegst de auch noch rum


----------



## -Cash- (20. Februar 2012)

wosch schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Sieht sehr chic aus, dein Bass.
> Noch ein Gruß von einem Bassuser.


@all
Schön das es gefällt.
Für mich war es DIE Gelegenheit ein Nicolai zu fahren.
Hört sich blöd an, ist aber so.
An ein Nicolai Neurahmen war mangels Moneten leider nicht zu denken.
Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass der Rahmen noch ein paar Jahre klaglos seinen Dienst verrichtet.



Midgetman schrieb:


> Ich find's auch richtig gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, können wir machen.
Ich melde Dich bei der Köchin schon mal an.


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2012)

@cash : ... damit hast du sicher noch lange spass  !!!


----------



## Kuwahades (20. Februar 2012)

das ist ja das schöne, gerade weil man wenig Geld hat isses wichtig nen anständigen Rahmen zu haben. 
ich habe auch nur gebrauchte Nicolais zuhause und trotzdem hat man dann immer noch ein paar Jährchen Garantie


----------



## der-gute (20. Februar 2012)

es stellt sich halt die Frage, ob man ein veraltetes System kaufen will.
für den Preis eines gebrauchten Nicolai bekommt man sicher was besser funtionierendes.

und die 5 Jahre Garantie wird wohl beim Bass nicht mehr greifen...


----------



## Kuwahades (20. Februar 2012)

funktioniert doch das Bass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. Februar 2012)

ja und? ein Opel Rekord fährt auch noch...


----------



## Midgetman (20. Februar 2012)

Passt, wippt nicht, federt anständig - finde ich gut für ein veraltetes System...

Mit dem richtigen Dämpfer funktioniert's doch top.


----------



## WODAN (20. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ja und? ein Opel Rekord fährt auch noch...



Muß man immer der ganzen Welt seine persönliche Meinung aufdrängen?


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2012)

das bass fährt prima - muss nicht immer - mögl. jedes  jahr - das "neuste " sein .. es heisst ja : alt BEWÄHrt , gell !!??


----------



## der-gute (20. Februar 2012)

welche referenz kennst du?


----------



## Triple F (20. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ja und? ein Opel Rekord fährt auch noch...





			
				Opel-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich war es DIE Gelegenheit einen Opel Rekord zu fahren.
> Hört sich blöd an, ist aber so.
> An einen neuen Opel war mangels Moneten leider nicht zu denken.
> Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass das Auto noch ein paar Jahre klaglos seinen Dienst verrichtet.



Also, falls jemand unbedingt Opel fahren will und günstig an einen Rekord in entsprechendem Zustand kommt, warum nicht?


----------



## schnellerseller (20. Februar 2012)

Fertig! 
...aber Spacer,Reifen werden noch angepasst!


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Februar 2012)

Spacerturm noch weg, dann sind es 10 Punkte !


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2012)

Sattelstellung und die Reifen finde ich..... merkwürdig!


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2012)

hmmmm - gefällt mir net .-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (20. Februar 2012)

Gefällt! Würde noch einen luftdämpfer verwenden. Welche ebl hat der Fox. Sieht sehr lang aus.


----------



## sluette (21. Februar 2012)

-Cash- schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Tagen ...
> ...Nicolai Bass CC, Größe L...



sehr schöne kiste!


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wie ist Dein Nucleon inzwischen geworden, Wolfi?



Es fehlen noch die neuen Stahlflexleitungen (Goodridge, im Zulauf) für die Gustl und die Schaltzüge zum Lenker (da, aber noch nicht montiert).

Vorbau : Syntace Megaforce 2 in 80mm 
Lenker : Syntace Flatrider in 800mm / 12 Grad
Griffe : Syntace.
Pedale : Syntace #9 (Mark 1)
Felgen : Mavic EX-729 Eingespeicht mit DT Comp 2.0/1.8
Nabe vorne : die obligatorische DT-Swiss 440 (Nr. 4)
Sattel / Sattelstütze werden noch gegen RS Reverb mit Max Flite ersetzt.
Sattelklemme aktuell Salsa, erfolgt auch noch Tausch gegen Syntace.
Kette: Rohloff SLT-99

Ein zweiter Laufradsatz mit ZTR-Flow wird noch eingespeicht wenn Zeit ist.

Hier mal ein Teaser :







lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2012)

Nice 
Gibt also inzwischen noch weitere, die auf Einheitslook von Bremsleitungen und Schalthüllen stehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2012)

Endlich mal ein Bild....aber das ist doch nicht der aktuelle Stand des Aufbaus. Also her mit dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge
Deine 430er Kettenstrebenlänge ist mir gleich ins Auge gefallen

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Bild....aber das ist doch nicht der aktuelle Stand des Aufbaus. Also her mit dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge
> Deine 430er Kettenstrebenlänge ist mir gleich ins Auge gefallen
> 
> G.



Doch, ist er ! Bild ist heute früh aufgenommen worden.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2012)

Würde mich mal reizen, die echten Unterschiede zwischen 430 und 443 zu "erfahren".


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## Noeoeoe (21. Februar 2012)

dann will ich auch mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (21. Februar 2012)

Sehr sehr geil!


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2012)

Kombi mit vorne Single und nur unten führender Kefü finde ich merkwürdig


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Kombi mit vorne Single und nur unten führender Kefü finde ich merkwürdig



 ich sogar fragwürdig


----------



## Noeoeoe (21. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Kombi mit vorne Single und nur unten führender Kefü finde ich merkwürdig



vorne ist zweifach und der dm-umwerfer ist nicht lieferbar


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Bild....aber das ist doch nicht der aktuelle Stand des Aufbaus. Also her mit dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge
> 
> G.



Was hättest Du denn erwartet ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Februar 2012)

Noeoeoe schrieb:


> vorne ist zweifach und der dm-umwerfer ist nicht lieferbar



Bist entschuldigt 

Bitter, wenn man auf so ein entscheidendes Kleinteil warten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Was hättest Du denn erwartet ?
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Dachte nur wegen der letzten PN und dem Schaltzugabschneiders das der Drehgriff, Leitung ect. schon dran ist. Das war ansich schon alles....
Bin gespannt auf deine Eindrücke der ersten Fahrt. Bin gerade drann mir einen anständigen aufgehschutz zu basteln. Hoffe ich schaff das bis der Schnee weg ist.

Schnee macht eh allen Leichtbau kaputt 







G.


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Februar 2012)

Noeoeoe schrieb:


> dann will ich auch mal...



Sehr schön


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Würde mich mal reizen, die echten Unterschiede zwischen 430 und 443 zu "erfahren".



Inzwischen sollte sich die Kette von Jörg ja etwas gelängt haben, so dass er nach Entnahme zweier Kettenglieder wieder mit 430mm fahren kann.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## schnellerseller (21. Februar 2012)

CYBO schrieb:


> Gefällt! Würde noch einen luftdämpfer verwenden. Welche ebl hat der Fox. Sieht sehr lang aus.


222mm , luftdämpfer ist auch noch meine Überlegung...jetzt bau ich erstmal die MT8 noch ran, Reifen sind jetzt Rubber drauf...Spacerturm wird auch erledigt


----------



## schnellerseller (21. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sattelstellung und die Reifen finde ich..... merkwürdig!


Ja,ja Reifen sind schon andere druff, Sattel passt so Perfekt zu meinem Arsch bzw. die Monsternüsse liegen entspannt


----------



## manurie (21. Februar 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kennt zufällig jemand denjenigen der gestern die Chromfarbenen Nicolai Aufkleber im Bikemarkt verkauft hat ?
> er hat mir leider uralte silberne geschickt und die Anzeige auch schon wieder gelöscht und per email meldet er sich leider auch nicht mehr
> Adresse möchte ich hier auch jetzt nicht Preis geben.
> ...


Denjenigen kenne ich nicht, aber du kannst ja zu einem Drucker oder Lackierer hingehen, die über einen Plotter verfügen und dein Vorhaben vortragen. Die Vorlage kannst du ja bei Nicolai downloaden, du musst lediglich die Schriftgrösse bestimmen. Da bekommst du es auch in jeder Farbe und Grösse.


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2012)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> bzw. die Monsternüsse liegen entspannt




Wenn du Monsternüsse hast muss das natürlich so sein


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Februar 2012)

Noeoeoe schrieb:


> dann will ich auch mal...



top!

hast du die sitzrohrgussets extra so bestellt?
"normal" sehen die ja etwas anders aus.

mfg


----------



## Noeoeoe (22. Februar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> top!
> 
> hast du die sitzrohrgussets extra so bestellt?
> "normal" sehen die ja etwas anders aus.
> ...



das sitzrohr ist eine zwischengröße. deswegen serienfremde gussets. welche das jetzt sind, keine ahnung...bin über das ergebnis aber sehr glücklich.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2012)

So, hab meiner Stütze jetzt auch die passende Farbe spendiert...war mir irgendwie immer ein Dorn im Auge 







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (22. Februar 2012)

Für KS gibt es ja entsprechende Kits, war die Umrüstung aufwendig oder relativ einfach? (vom Prinzip her sollte es ja keine große Sache sein!)


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Für KS gibt es ja entsprechende Kits, war die Umrüstung aufwendig oder relativ einfach? (vom Prinzip her sollte es ja keine große Sache sein!)




Ist problemlos und simpel....nur teuer
Aber da ich ja mit dem Gedanken spiele auch mal die LEV auszuprobieren kann ich wohl wahrscheinlich den Rest des Umrüstsets auch noch gebrauchen

G.


----------



## Subraid (22. Februar 2012)

Sorry für's OT, aber:



Splash schrieb:


> Das ist ne Parafork - rein optisch gesehen ein Krampf, soll aber wohl mal ihre Fangemeinde gehabt haben und ist auch "Made in Germany" ...





KHUJAND schrieb:


> das ganze rad ist ein grosser krampf.





evel schrieb:


> Da gibts noch mehr davon
> http://www.parafork.de/images/nicolai-nucleon-m.jpg



Da waren ein paar Leute ja sooo geschockt von einer Parallelogramm-Gabel...
Ich bin ebenfalls ein großer Fan von dieser Gabelart und im Speziellen von der Parafork, die ich nun schon seit 5 Jahren ohne große Wartung oder Ersatzteile fahre.

Ja, die Optik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber die Funktionalität und das Ansprechverhalten ist sahnig. 

Hier an meinem Lapierre 515 mit Rohloff montiert:


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Februar 2012)

Gehört hier gar nicht hin 

 aber für so ne Exoten-Dinger mach _ich_ gern ne Ausnahme


----------



## manurie (22. Februar 2012)

Subraid schrieb:


> Da waren ein paar Leute ja sooo geschockt von einer Parallelogramm-Gabel...
> Ich bin ebenfalls ein großer Fan von dieser Gabelart und im Speziellen von der Parafork, die ich nun schon seit 5 Jahren ohne große Wartung oder Ersatzteile fahre.


Ich bin nicht geschockt, aber für die Art der Federung sollte man auch einen speziellen Rahmen fahren, was es ja so nicht gibt.

Das Steuerrohr müsste weiter zurück und der Geometrie der Gabel angepasst werden. Vielleicht rafft sich mal ein Rahmenbauer dazu auf und entwickelt mit dem Federungshersteller ein schlüssiges Konzept.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. Februar 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht geschockt, aber für die Art der Federung sollte man auch einen speziellen Rahmen fahren, was es ja so nicht gibt.
> 
> Das Steuerrohr müsste weiter zurück und der Geometrie der Gabel angepasst werden. Vielleicht rafft sich mal ein Rahmenbauer dazu auf und entwickelt mit dem Federungshersteller ein schlüssiges Konzept.


 
WORD  sprichst mir aus der Seele 
wollt ich auch grad schreiben


----------



## blutbuche (22. Februar 2012)

:kotz:


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Februar 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Das Steuerrohr mÃ¼sste weiter zurÃ¼ck und der Geometrie der Gabel angepasst werden.



Ich kann mich irren, aber der Vorlauf der Gabel sieht eigentlich nicht grÃ¶Ãer aus, als bei herkÃ¶mmlichen Gabeln (sonst fÃ¤llt mir kein Grund ein, warum das Steuerrohr weiter nach hinten mÃ¼sste). Andererseits wird er wohl aufgrund des Parallelogramms beim Einfedern grÃ¶Ãer â¦

Ich weiÃ nicht, da bleib ich doch lieber bei dem Geraffel, das ich gewohnt bin 


OT:


blutbuche schrieb:


> :kotz:



 Du warst mir in letzter Zeit ja schon fast wieder zu brav â aber bei dem kontroversen Design ist auch NichteinverstÃ¤ndnis erlaubt


----------



## Subraid (22. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich kann mich irren, aber der Vorlauf der Gabel sieht eigentlich nicht größer aus, als bei herkömmlichen Gabeln (sonst fällt mir kein Grund ein, warum das Steuerrohr weiter nach hinten müsste). Andererseits wird er wohl aufgrund des Parallelogramms beim Einfedern größer



Genau, der Vorlaub bleibt unverändert gegenüber einer normalen Federgabel. Am Rahmen muss nichts verändert werden.




Kontragonist schrieb:


> Du warst mir in letzter Zeit ja schon fast wieder zu brav  aber bei dem kontroversen Design ist auch Nichteinverständnis erlaubt


Klar, ist erlaubt. Es möchte ja auch nicht jeder einen VW Golf fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (22. Februar 2012)

kicher


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Februar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Es fehlen noch die neuen Stahlflexleitungen (Goodridge, im Zulauf) für die Gustl und die Schaltzüge zum Lenker (da, aber noch nicht montiert).
> 
> Vorbau : Syntace Megaforce 2 in 80mm
> Lenker : Syntace Flatrider in 800mm / 12 Grad
> ...



Gewicht steht jetzt auch fest. Hab mal zusammen mit Bremsen, Schaltzügen und Reverb gewogen und bin auf flockig leichte 20,5 kg gekommen.

Wo kommt das Gewicht her  ?
1.5er Steuersatz
AFR Unterrohr
Gustav-M (600gr. je Bremse)
30.9er Sitzrohr, um 30mm verlängert
Stahlfederelemente (denn Luft gehört in die Köpfe von Politikern und nicht in Federelemente )
Haltbare und preiswert zu ersetzende Felgen

Mit den ZTR-Flow Laufrädern und Tubeless sind als unterstes Limit 19,8 kg drin.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Februar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hab mal zusammen mit Bremsen, Schaltzügen und Reverb gewogen und bin auch flockig leichte 20,5 kg gekommen.



Bäm! Sicher hast du gute Gründe für deine Komponentenwahl, und wenn dir 20,5 kg Spaß machen, hau rein  aber:


Andere Bremsen beißen auch und wiegen die Hälfte.
Ein CC Winkelsatz wiegt 120 g weniger als der Reset und man kann mit dem Lenkwinkel experimentieren.
Haltbare Felgen gehen ja nicht kaputt, da kann man auch etwas mehr ausgeben für etwas weniger Gewicht 

Wird aber auf jeden Fall ne schicke Kiste


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Bäm! Sicher hast du gute Gründe für deine Komponentenwahl, und wenn dir 20,5 kg Spaß machen, hau rein  aber:
> 
> 
> Andere Bremsen beißen auch und wiegen die Hälfte.
> ...



Nachdem ich an inzwischen 4 Rädern nur Gustl's habe und auch das ganze Ersatzteillager darauf ausgelegt ist, würde es keinen Sinn machen auf eine andere Bremse zu wechseln.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Februar 2012)

Also bzgl. Gustav schlagen bei mir auch 2 Herzen in einer Brust. Zum einen extrem wartungsarm und Power ohne Ende, zum anderen sackschwer.
Hab am Bigbike letztes Jahr auf Cleg4 gewechselt und ich finde, daß diese bspw. weniger gut beißt als die Gustav, was sicher nicht an falscher Entlüftung oder den geringfügig kleineren Scheiben liegt.

Meine Gustav´s habe ich noch im Keller


----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2012)

20,5 kg Enduro ?

Also ich fande schon 20kg Getriebedownhiller eine Zumutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (23. Februar 2012)

Hallohooooo!

wir sind hier im Nicolai Forum
da zählt Gewicht nicht

*kicher*


----------



## OldSchool (23. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Andere Bremsen beißen auch und wiegen die Hälfte.



Welche?(Also mit Scheiben und Adaptern und ähnlicher Bremsleistung)


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Februar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Welche?(Also mit Scheiben und Adaptern und ähnlicher Bremsleistung)



und das bei vergleichbarem Fahrergewicht 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Februar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Welche?(Also mit Scheiben und Adaptern und Ã¤hnlicher Bremsleistung)



Ich hab natÃ¼rlich absichtlich nicht gesagt "beiÃen genau so feste" â¦ vielleicht hÃ¤tte ich auch beim Gewicht so vage bleiben sollen.

Aber die MT aus selbem Hause sollen toll sein. Ich bleibe ausreichend bequem stehen mit der Elixir CR. Mein Bruder liebt seine The One. Alles Bremsen mit 3XX g und ausreichender Bremsleistung. Ob sie den EisenbeiÃer-Biss der Gustl haben, weiÃ ich nicht, glaube aber, der wird eh erst nÃ¶tig, wenn ein besonders wuchtiger Fahrer aufsitzt 

Keine MissverstÃ¤ndnisse: Gustav ist Kult und ich gÃ¶nne jedem eine so coole Bremse, der bereit ist sie durch die Gegend zu tragen 

Nachtrag:



wolfi_1 schrieb:


> und das bei vergleichbarem Fahrergewicht



Das kenne ich nicht. Wenn ich dir jetzt auf den Schlips getreten bin, tutâs mir leid.


----------



## OldSchool (23. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich hab natürlich absichtlich nicht gesagt "beißen genau so feste"  vielleicht hätte ich auch beim Gewicht so vage bleiben sollen.
> 
> Aber die MT aus selbem Hause sollen toll sein. Ich bleibe ausreichend bequem stehen mit der Elixir CR. Mein Bruder liebt seine The One. Alles Bremsen mit 3XX g und ausreichender Bremsleistung. Ob sie den Eisenbeißer-Biss der Gustl haben, weiß ich nicht, glaube aber, der wird eh erst nötig, wenn ein besonders wuchtiger Fahrer aufsitzt
> 
> ...



Bist hier sicher niemandem auf den Schlips getreten.

Frage war auch nicht provokativ gemeint. 

Ich bin natürlich auch auf der Such nach etwas Adäquatem. Wenn man dann aber am Ende alles zusammen zählt und v+h 200mm Scheiben hat liegt man eben oft um die 1000gr und dann ist das Mehrgewicht nicht mehr so groß.


----------



## WODAN (23. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Also bzgl. Gustav schlagen bei mir auch 2 Herzen in einer Brust. Zum einen extrem wartungsarm und Power ohne Ende, zum anderen sackschwer.
> Hab am Bigbike letztes Jahr auf Cleg4 gewechselt und ich finde, daß diese bspw. weniger gut beißt als die Gustav, was sicher nicht an falscher Entlüftung oder den geringfügig kleineren Scheiben liegt.
> 
> Meine Gustav´s habe ich noch im Keller



OT: Gustav M

Ich bin auch Gustav M Fahrer der ersten Stunden (noch mit Alubremsscheibe) und habe sehr lange an Ihr festgehalten.
Ein Schnäppchen hat mich dann durch Zufall zur Formula the One gebracht und nach 2 Jahren Hobby-Renneinsatz bin ich davon immer noch begeistert! Meine Gustl kommt aber jetzt doch wieder ans M-Pire 
Zum Thema Leichtbau: mein 16,7kg ION hält selbst mich mit meinem 85kg (nackt) aus und mein Fahrstil ist nicht immer sauber


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Februar 2012)

Ich meinte Wolfgangs Schlips, auf den ich hoffte, wegen meines "wuchtiger Fahrer" Kommentars, nicht drauf getreten zu sein 

Bei meiner letzten Rechnung lag ich mit verschiedenen Bremsen und 203er Scheiben um 750 bis 800 g â und 400 g einsparen zu wollen halt ich schon fÃ¼r gerechtfertigt. NatÃ¼rlich mag es gut gebaute Piloten geben, die auf Gustavs festen Griff angewiesen sind


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Gewicht steht jetzt auch fest. Hab mal zusammen mit Bremsen, Schaltzügen und Reverb gewogen und bin auf flockig leichte 20,5 kg gekommen.
> 
> Wo kommt das Gewicht her  ?
> 1.5er Steuersatz
> ...



Guter Satz

Mit dem DB Dämpfer würde in dein Rad optisch perfekt eine weiße Boxxer passen

G.


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Februar 2012)

Hey cool dann ist mein GB2 ja sogar leichter  und das trotz 2,7er 2ply Reifen und Rahmengrösse XL.
Aber trotzdem coole Karre


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich meinte Wolfgangs Schlips, auf den ich hoffte, wegen meines "wuchtiger Fahrer" Kommentars, nicht drauf getreten zu sein
> 
> Bei meiner letzten Rechnung lag ich mit verschiedenen Bremsen und 203er Scheiben um 750 bis 800 g  und 400 g einsparen zu wollen halt ich schon für gerechtfertigt. Natürlich mag es gut gebaute Piloten geben, die auf Gustavs festen Griff angewiesen sind



Wenn ich alles zusammenrechne, dann
Gabel -600 gr. (Bos Deville  170 Tapered)
Dämpfer -400 (Vivid Air)
Lenker -140 (Syntace Carbon)
Felgen -350 (500gr. Felge)
Pedale -60 (AMP)
Bremsen -200 (Irgenwas - 203mm)
--> Macht dann statt 20.5kg noch 18,75 kg - da bringt selbst abnehmen mehr und ist preiswerter.

Das einzige was jetzt noch kommt sind die etwas leichteren Laufräder mit ZTR-Flow und Tubeless Reifen in der 800gr. Klasse damit man auch auf Touren eher mit so Leichtbaufahrern mithalten kann ohne zu sehr aus der Puste zu geraten.

Bergab hat man dann eh wieder die Nase vorne 

lg
Wolfgang

P.S. : Mein Argon FR kommt auch schon auf 16.2 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnapsi (24. Februar 2012)

Ich finde die Parallelogramm-Gabel irgendwie cool. Das einzige was richtig hässlich ist, ist die Farbe + der Aufkleber. Trägt (zu) viel zum Erscheinungsbild bei.

Was ich etwas seltsam finde, schaut das nur so aus oder geht der Lenkwinkel eher zusätzlich etwas nach hinten? Ist zwar schon schön parallel zum Steuerrohr, also eigentlich ja nicht, aber ob das keinerlei auswirkung hat?


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Februar 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> --> Macht dann statt 20.5kg noch 18,75 kg - da bringt selbst abnehmen mehr und ist preiswerter.



Das kommt drauf an: Ich würde fieses Fasten als hohen Preis einstufen 



wolfi_1 schrieb:


> P.S. : Mein Argon FR kommt auch schon auf 16.2 kg



Ich erinnere mich, wir hattens vor ein paar Wochen drüber, ob ein Argon mit Pinion noch ein vertretbares Gewicht hätte. Wenn 16 Kilo am Hardtail in Ordnung gehen, ein klares "Ja"


----------



## RedSKull (24. Februar 2012)

Mein Bass DH dürfte inzwischen bei 15 Kilo glatt angekommen sein, ist gerade noch ertragbar für ein Enduro, finde ich. Da ist aber schon einiges gegen leichtere Teile getauscht worden, inkl. Titan an Feder und Schrauben.
Aber unsere Wälder gehen eindeutig zu wenig bergab.
Und ein durchgehendes Singletrailnetz rund um Nürnberg fehlt auch.


----------



## zuspät (24. Februar 2012)

naja aber es is ja net so dass in nbg und umgebung garnix geht 
aber für etwas längere touren wären mir 15kg auch zuviel.


----------



## Ge!st (24. Februar 2012)

Ich gehe nicht soweit zu behaupten, das Gewicht von einem Bike spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, aber für alle unter uns, die keine CC-Rennen oder so fahren, ist das Gewicht wenn man ehrlich ist, gar nicht so entscheidend (ich bin letztes Jahr mit einem TFR - das sicher irgendwo bei 19-20 kg wiegt - problemlos eine Tour von etwas über 120 km gefahren).


----------



## US. (24. Februar 2012)

Ich bin letztes Jahr mit meinem Helius FR, komplett stahlgefedert und Chariot hintendran inkl. Gepäck für mich und der Kleinen 450km, 5000hm, gefahren. Der Hänger hatte 50kg.
Allerdings nicht an einem Tag


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2012)

Sparst Dir halt die Kursgebühren fürs Spinning


----------



## US. (24. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sparst Dir halt die Kursgebühren fürs Spinning


 jo!

Ernst beiseite: Gewicht ist beim "Stolperbiken" - hab den Begriff hier kürzlich aufgeschnappt - schon relevant. Ein 20kg-Bike würde ich nicht ständig anlupfen und hochheben wollen. Schultern fällt auch schwer.
Bin jetzt bei 16,3kg und das ist schon etwas grenzwertig.
Beim Fahren merkt mans allerdings kaum.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2012)

Sicher, Geist!, schafft man eine lange Tour auch, wenn man paar Ziegelsteine im Rucksack und eine Hantelscheibe am Rahmen hängen hat. Trotzdem bevorzuge ich ein 13-14kg Enduro, ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen am Rad hinnehmen zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Februar 2012)

mein Helius FR hatte damals auch 18,...kg, ich hab Touren mit 2000hm gemacht, gehen tut alles, aber jetzt mit ca. 13kg kann man verspielter fahren und hat einfach Reserven 
aber....jedem das seine


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, daß Dein jetziges Bike mit 13kg die gleichen Potenziale hat wie Dein FR 
Meines hatte knappe 17kg mit schon ziemlich leichten Parts. Hätte keine Idee gehabt, wo ich noch 3 Kilo sinnvoll einsparen könnte.





Irgendwo sparst Du dann doch an Stabilität. Sieht man auch an AM´s hier im Forum, die mit Gewalt unter 14kg gezwungen werden < meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Henry68 (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo
wollte hier auch mein Neues mal vorstellen. Rahmen und Laufräder neu, ansonsten Teile vom Vorgängerbike (Cube AMS 125XT) benutzt.

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AC (Gr. M)
Steuerrohr 1.5; Umlenkhebel Typ B
Laufräder: ZTR Flow 
Nabe: HopePro2 Evo
Bereifung vo.: Hans Dampf PaceStar 2,35
Bereifung hi.: Hans Dampf TrailStar 2,35
Gabel: Fox Talas 32 RLC 140-120-100
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23 200x51mm
Antrieb: komplett XT 3x9
Bremsen: komplett XT 180/180mm
Pedale:Straitline AMP Chromo Ltd. Edition
Vorbau:Syntace F149
Lenker:Syntace Vector 318 Downhill 8°, 780mm
Sattelstütze: Procraft H-Lifter
Sattel: SQ-Lab 611

Gruß
Henry68

Vielleicht könnte mir jemand noch sagen, wie ich ein Bild direkt im Beitrag darstellen kann.


----------



## giles (24. Februar 2012)

oben im Fenster (Beitrag erstellen) das gelbe Kästschen mit dem Bergen anklicken und dort die Bildadresse (Rechtsklick auf Bild B > Bildadresse kopieren) einfügen.

Klick mal auf Zitat, dann siehst hier den Code


----------



## Timmy35 (24. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## goegolo (24. Februar 2012)

Endlich harmoniert das Fahrwerk dank Magura Gabel 



Entschuldigt die Bildqualität, Handyknipse und Schietwetter fordern ihren Tribut. Wenigstens erreichen die Temperaturen mittlerweile wieder fast zweistellige Grade und der Schnupfen hat die Familie verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henry68 (24. Februar 2012)

giles schrieb:


> oben im Fenster (Beitrag erstellen) das gelbe Kästschen mit dem Bergen anklicken und dort die Bildadresse (Rechtsklick auf Bild B > Bildadresse kopieren) einfügen.
> 
> Klick mal auf Zitat, dann siehst hier den Code


 
Hallo Giles
Danke für die Info, aber funktioniert immer noch nicht.
Entweder fehlt bei mir eine Einstellung oder IQ

Gruß


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> Endlich harmoniert das Fahrwerk dank Magura Gabel
> 
> 
> 
> Entschuldigt die Bildqualität, Handyknipse und Schietwetter fordern ihren Tribut. Wenigstens erreichen die Temperaturen mittlerweile wieder fast zweistellige Grade und der Schnupfen hat die Familie verlassen.



Die Hasenschlingen am Sattelrohr haben definitiv optimierungspotential


----------



## goegolo (24. Februar 2012)

Die Hasenschlingen sind die dritte und letztlich funktionierende Optimierung der Zugführung auf dem Oberrohr. Bei kürzerer Verlegung scheuern die Hüllen am Verstärkungsblech


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Februar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sicher, Geist!, schafft man eine lange Tour auch, wenn man paar Ziegelsteine im Rucksack und eine Hantelscheibe am Rahmen hängen hat. Trotzdem bevorzuge ich ein 13-14kg Enduro, ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen am Rad hinnehmen zu müssen.



Das bringt schon mal die Einschränkung mit sich dass ich des öfteren die Laufräder ausbeulen müsste - meine Leichtbauphase hab ich schon hinter mir.

Aber wie gesagt, ich habe mein altes Helius mit 19kg auch schon 400hm den Berg hochgeschleppt weil danach eine klasse Abfahrt gelockt hat. Da bin ich völlig schmerzfrei !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß Dein jetziges Bike mit 13kg die gleichen Potenziale hat wie Dein FR
> Meines hatte knappe 17kg mit schon ziemlich leichten Parts. Hätte keine



für *meinen* Einsatzzweck ja!, da sich meine Fahrtechnik sich deutlich verbessert hat!
aber vom Prinziep hast natürlich Recht!
schon da man HT und Fully nicht vergleichen kann 

edit:
an dem Rad seh ich noch viel Potential
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/833939
Sattel, Stütze, Kurbel, naja von der Dose wirst dich nicht trennen wollen  da hast noch Potential ohne Stabilitätseinbussen!
aber, dir taugts ja, dann passt´s eh.....


----------



## sluette (25. Februar 2012)

es wird frühling ! heute erste tour bei 9°C dieses jahe:


----------



## Ge!st (25. Februar 2012)

War heute auch unterwegs


----------



## BenTec (25. Februar 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## Eksduro (25. Februar 2012)

Aloha,

heute war der große Tag des Aufbaus meines ersten Nicolais beim Bike Bauer Thomas in Ratingen...anbei ein paar Impressionen...




die "Rohware"...Helius AM, Größe XL mit gekürztem Sitzrohr auf L-Länge, AFR-Unterrohr, -3 Dämpferhalter, Hammerschmidt, Vivid Air und Reset Steuersatz...




gespanntes warten, staunen und "vorfreuen"...




Fortschritt...




endlich fertig und mit der nötigen Portion "Stolz-Effekt"...




Zielgewicht von 15,99kg leider knapp verfehlt, gibt aber schlimmeres,
Hammerschmidt, XL Rahmen mit AFR Unterrohr und Supra D Felgen sind ja keine ausgewiesenen Leichtbauteile machen aber trotzdem Spass




im Anschluss gab es noch ein kleines "Spontan-Fotoshooting"...












von links nach rechts: die "menschliche" Liebe, welche die Aufbauprozedur geduldig ertragen hat, die "dingliche Liebe" aka das titanfarbene Objekt der Begierde und der neue stolze Besitzer






Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle noch einmal an den Bike Bauer Thomas, wer jemanden mit Sachverstand, Geduld und Hingabe sucht, sollte mal beim Bike Bauer in Ratingen vorbeischauen...das ist nicht bloß ein Händler, der werte Herr "lebt" Nicolai


----------



## timtim (25. Februar 2012)

Sympathisch,witzig , feines Bike , viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2012)

16,3 kg mit HS und Supra D
find ich OK

das wäre dann mit XTR Kurbel und Supra 30 so 15,5 kg

klasse Bike ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2012)

> ...und Supra D Felgen sind ja keine ausgewiesenen Leichtbauteile...



Supra D ist natürlich Leichtbau....Supra 30 und Konsorten sind Superleichtbau 
Danach kommt ja nur noch Mega- und Ultraleichtbau Abgesehen vom Eisdielenleichtbau, der aber nicht in der offiziellen Leichtbauscala aufgenommen ist

G.


----------



## der-gute (26. Februar 2012)

alles ausser Nicolai ist Leichtbau...

;-)


----------



## Schwabi (26. Februar 2012)

ist da so ein neuer vulkatech kettenstrebenschutz schon drauf oder wie sieht das aus?
gibts da mehr und genauere bilder?
danke.


----------



## Scherge (26. Februar 2012)

hey alex,

erste sahne! viel spass damit


----------



## wildbiker (26. Februar 2012)

sehr schön, mag ja gold, vorallem an Nicolai-Bikes...


----------



## maddin. (26. Februar 2012)

anbei mal ein etwas anderes Nicolai - Argon TR.
Aufgebaut von bike-components.de in Aachen. 

Bestehend aus einer Alfine 8-fach in Kombination mit einem Gates-Antrieb und Hope-Anbauteilen (Steuersatz, Spacer, Vorbau, Lenkerendstopfen, Innenlager, Tech Evo X 2 Special Edition Bremsen, Scheiben, Schnellspanner, Sattelstütze), Salsa Cromoto 29" Gabel in Rahmenfarbe gepulvert.


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Februar 2012)

Sehr schönes AM und das TR ist der Hammer.
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## sluette (26. Februar 2012)

maddin. schrieb:


> ... einer Alfine 8-fach in Kombination mit einem Gates-Antrieb und Hope-Anbauteilen (Steuersatz, Spacer, Vorbau, Lenkerendstopfen, Innenlager, Tech Evo X 2 Special Edition Bremsen, Scheiben, Schnellspanner, Sattelstütze), Salsa Cromoto 29" Gabel in Rahmenfarbe gepulvert.



1a das TR aber ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wie man so eine ramsch alfine 8 gang einbauen kann...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (26. Februar 2012)

@eksduro

TOP rad, top lovestory


----------



## maddin. (26. Februar 2012)

ich musste ein wenig mein Budget im Auge behalten, die Rohloff hätte da den Rahmen gesprengt! Wollte die 3.000er Marke nicht überschreiten.
Bin aktuell sehr zufrieden und die Übersetzungsbreite reicht bis dato aus, hier am Niederrhein kann man damit gut leben.

Schönes Wochenende und Danke für Euer Feedback


----------



## goegolo (26. Februar 2012)

So ein ähnlicher Aufbau steht m.W. noch beim Bike Department in Leipzig zum Verkauf.


----------



## derAndre (26. Februar 2012)

Braucht das noch das lange Schaltwerk trotz Hammerschmidt?


----------



## Eksduro (26. Februar 2012)

danke fürs feedback an alle beteiligten


@derAndre: sollte ein medium cage sein und das braucht es wegen der 36er kassette hinten....


----------



## sluette (27. Februar 2012)

hast du mal short cage probiert? habe ich früher mit HS und 34er gefahren, da war noch luft, denke eine 36er könnte daher auch passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (27. Februar 2012)

hmm...ne probiert nicht...hab iwo gelesen das das midcage in der theorie bis 35 zähne gehen soll, nen kumpel hats dann mal mit 36 probiert und es passte, von daher hab ich gar keinen gedanken an short cage verschwendet...

interessant zu hören das es evt doch ginge....


----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2012)

Das funzte bei mir auch! HS 24Z Cassette 36Z und XO SC, keine Probleme


----------



## Eksduro (27. Februar 2012)

hmmm..schitt...


na ja...nen bißchen was muss ja noch zu ändern bleiben auf dem weg zur perfektion

aber danke für den hinweis


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe für Dich, daß Du den Status der Perfektion nie erreichst mit dem Rad. Ab dann wirds nämlich langweilig


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Februar 2012)

BenTec schrieb:


> Ich auch


 
Schöne Kiste


----------



## Eksduro (27. Februar 2012)

hehe stimmt auch wieder....

aber bei der geschäftstüchtigen bikeindustrie die uns jedes jahr aufs neue mit ihren aktuellen produkten zu vermitteln versucht, das alles alte quasi unfahrbar ist, mach ich mir da gar keine sorgen....


----------



## macmaegges (27. Februar 2012)

willION der 18.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2012)

Auf der Seite sind ja mal wieder eine ganze Horde genialerschöner Räder.
Wobei das silberne ExtremheliusAM mir schon richtig gut gefällt

G.


----------



## wavekiter (28. Februar 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> @derAndre: sollte ein medium cage sein und das braucht es wegen der 36er kassette hinten....



hammerschmidt+ 36er + short cage funktioniert. Hab ich so drauf auf meinem AM


----------



## some.body (28. Februar 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> hammerschmidt+ 36er + short cage funktioniert. Hab ich so drauf auf meinem AM



Ja, kann ich bestaetigen. Hab' vor Kurzem ein X9 short cage montiert. Die Schaltkapazitaet reicht problemlos fuer die 11-36er Kassette da die HS vorne ja keine "Kapazitaeten" verbraucht 
P.S.: Hatte vorher X0 9-fach drauf. Das X9 Schaltwerk funzt genauso gut (jedenfalls konnte ich keinen Unterschied bemerken) und kostet die Haelfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (28. Februar 2012)

Falls jemand interessiert ist:
Ich hätte diverse Nicolaibikes in hervorragender Ausstattung zu verkaufen: 

Die Bikes haben Rahmengröße M:

AFR mit Boxer WC und RC2
Argon FR 
Helius RC





Rahmengröße S:

Helius FR





Ein Beispiel um zu erkennen, um was es geht:





Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Anfragen 

per pn oder [email protected]


----------



## stuk (28. Februar 2012)

ooh die schöne Sammlung


----------



## WODAN (28. Februar 2012)

Restebike: alle Teile aus der Restekiste im Keller.
Gabel baut zu niedrig, kommt noch eine Psylo rein.
Gefahren wird es wahrscheinlich erst in 10 Jahren, wenn der Junior groß genug ist


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2012)

ach , der herr weber


----------



## Timmy35 (28. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder mein Bass:




Neu sind die Gabel, die Laufräder und der Lenker.

Gewicht aktuell 14,7kg.

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich dem Bass einen neuen Luftdämpfer spendiere oder ob ich mir an Stelle des Bass ein Helius AC anschaffe.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (28. Februar 2012)

beides


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2012)

ja - würd´das bass auch behalten  !!!


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Februar 2012)

Helius AM L 15,5 kilo


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2012)

Bow ey... was für beschi§§ene Foddos, für dieses geile Baik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (29. Februar 2012)

besser als gaile foddos und beschi$$enes baik 

kann leider nicht linda´s talent am auslöser vorweisen


----------



## trailterror (29. Februar 2012)

Seeehr schön geworden


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Februar 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Restebike: alle Teile aus der Restekiste im Keller.
> Gabel baut zu niedrig, kommt noch eine Psylo rein.
> Gefahren wird es wahrscheinlich erst in 10 Jahren, wenn der Junior groß genug ist



mir gehts auch so, ich könnte auch schon jede Menge Räder aufbauen, ich halte mich aber noch zurück, aber zuerst wird bei mir ein Hotwalk aufgemotzt


----------



## WODAN (29. Februar 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> mir gehts auch so, ich könnte auch schon jede Menge Räder aufbauen, ich halte mich aber noch zurück, aber zuerst wird bei mir ein Hotwalk aufgemotzt



Ich glaube ich schraube beim Hotrock einfach die Kurbel ab, fertig ist das Laufrad. Vorne hat es schon eine BMX Bremse bekommen mit Avid Bremshebel und Nokon Zügen.
Müßte unbedingt meinen Keller mal ausmisten, bin aber Bike-Messi 

Genug OT


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Februar 2012)

genau die Teile habe ich auch noch übrig, nur Nokons müsste ich mir dann farblich auf Prinzessin abgestimmt noch besorgen.
ich habe gestern in der Werbebeilage vom Mo Motorradmagazin einen Motocrosshelm für Kinder mit Prinzessinenmotiv gesehen, den werde ich noch als Deko fürs neue Kinderzimmer besorgen, muss nachher nochmal ins Zeitungsgeschäft habe leider den Hersteller vom Helm vergessen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Februar 2012)

Dr Juggles:  ...nur diese Bashdinger von Shimano sind immer wieder gräßlich

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Februar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1069532
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1069529
> 
> Helius AM L 15,5 kilo


 
Gib irgendwann mal Feedback, wie sich die MT6 bei Dir schlägt


----------



## sluette (29. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> ... wie sich die MT6 bei Dir schlägt



ich habe die MT6 ja  nun auch, konnte leider bisher aber nur eine tour machen. als hope freak mit  kurzem X0 ausflug fällt mir der weiche druckpunkt der MT6 besonders krass auf, was ich  aber nach kurzer eingewöhnung nicht negativ bewerten würde. fakt ist die MT6 hat  power ohne ende. standfestigkeit will ich noch nicht bewerten, dazu warte ich  final mein lago WE im mai ab...


----------



## OldSchool (29. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich habe die MT6 ja  nun auch, konnte leider bisher aber nur eine tour machen. als hope freak mit  kurzem X0 ausflug fällt mir der weiche druckpunkt der MT6 besonders krass auf, was ich  aber nach kurzer eingewöhnung nicht negativ bewerten würde. fakt ist die MT6 hat  power ohne ende. standfestigkeit will ich noch nicht bewerten, dazu warte ich  final mein lago WE im mai ab...



Welche Scheibengröße fährst du? Storm oder Storm SL?


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bow ey... was für beschi§§ene Foddos, für dieses geile Baik



sehe ich auch so... Rad ist Porno.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Februar 2012)

Hat ja nicht jeder ne Linda am Start


----------



## sluette (29. Februar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> ...Storm oder Storm SL?



203 / 180mm Storm SL ! werde am WE aber nochmal überprüfen ob da noch etwas luft drin ist, vielleicht wird der druckpunkt dann ein wenig härter.


----------



## OldSchool (29. Februar 2012)

Danke!


----------



## guru39 (29. Februar 2012)

Seitdem ich meine hintere MT8 entlüftet habe klappt das jetzt auch mit dem Druckpunkt 



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hat ja nicht jeder ne Linda am Start



Tja, jeder sollte eine haben


----------



## Harry-88 (29. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Seitdem ich meine hintere MT8 entlüftet habe klappt das jetzt auch mit dem Druckpunkt
> 
> 
> 
> Tja, jeder sollte eine haben



wie schlägt die MT8 sich den ? überlege mir einen satz zuzulegen bin nicht der leichteste ....und brauche n bremse die man mal quälen kan ...hab derzeit n Elixir R dran ...und naja bin soweit zufrieden könnte aber n bsichen mehr druck haben .


----------



## guru39 (29. Februar 2012)

Meine MT8 verrichtet brav ihren Dienst und macht absolut keine Mucken, auch Bodenproben hat sie gut weggesteckt  

Fazit: ich bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (29. Februar 2012)

@jörg, ja der slx bash ist gruselig, aber der grinder ist im moment nicht lieferbar. wenn der kommt fliegt der plasteshimano sofort runter.

@ferkelmann, die magura´s muss ich erstmal einfahren.
werde erst am wochenend dazu kommen mal n paar stunden am stück zu fahren.
konnte gestern nur ne stunde drehen bevor es dunkel wurde


----------



## CYBO (29. Februar 2012)

Mein neues AM:



14,9 kg mit HS und Reverb (macht zusammen ca. +1,5kg)
Unglaubliches Fahrgefühl!


----------



## Simbl (29. Februar 2012)

Schaut gut aus. Die Pedale sollten aber schwarz sein find ich


----------



## Ge!st (29. Februar 2012)

Sehr chic


----------



## stuk (29. Februar 2012)

bei den aktuellen Gewichten frage ich mich ob der Rohrsatz leichter wurde....


----------



## Harry-88 (29. Februar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> bei den aktuellen Gewichten frage ich mich ob der Rohrsatz leichter wurde....



frag ich mich auch ..oder gewogen ohne pedalen wie viel machen....

pedalen weg ....sonst find ich es klasse!


----------



## guru39 (29. Februar 2012)

CYBO schrieb:


> 14,9 kg mit HS und Reverb (macht zusammen ca. +1,5kg)



Glaube ich nicht! Alleine die HS hat schon 1,8Kg.


----------



## Fetzer 66 (29. Februar 2012)

Mein neues Argon-FR


----------



## CYBO (29. Februar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht! Alleine die HS hat schon 1,8Kg.


Ja ok mag sein, aber dann muss eine andere Kurbel drauf^^ und die differenz- zwischen "normaler" Kurbel zu HS+Reverb macht ca. 1,5 kg

Jetzt ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (29. Februar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> frag ich mich auch ..oder gewogen ohne pedalen wie viel machen....
> 
> pedalen weg ....sonst find ich es klasse!


Mit Pedalen gewogen! Die wiegen aber keine 300g und der LRS ist sehr leicht + UST + Carbon Lenker usw.


----------



## guru39 (29. Februar 2012)

CYBO schrieb:


> Jetzt ok?




öhm......, nein!

Ich glaube das erst wenn ich das Baik an einer Waage sehe


----------



## KHUJAND (1. März 2012)

Harry/stuk im Ruhrgebiet sind die AM´s schwerer.


----------



## Kontragonist (1. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Harry/stuk im Ruhrgebiet sind die AM´s schwerer.



Dafür die AFRs leichter


----------



## KHUJAND (1. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Dafür die AFRs leichter



oder so...  

meine Kern Waage hat einen Eichnungstest durchlaufen.

einz ist sicher,- die Gewichtsangaben zu meinen Rädern stimmen


----------



## tmac111 (1. März 2012)

Roland, mach doch einfach ein Foto wo dein AM an deiner Kern Waage hängt. Dann glaubt es wenigstens jeder und es kehrt wieder Ruhe ein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (1. März 2012)

tmac111 schrieb:


> Roland, mach doch einfach ein Foto wo dein AM an deiner Kern Waage hängt. Dann glaubt es wenigstens jeder und es kehrt wieder Ruhe ein ;-)



Aber bitte beim Notar machen 

Sonst glaubt es trotzdem Keiner hier


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. März 2012)

Und ersichtlich, daß die Räder freihängen, Angelsehnen, Abstützungen usw. bitte wegretouchieren!!


----------



## guru39 (1. März 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Aber bitte beim Notar machen




Und dem Bild bitte noch ein beglaubigtes Zertifikat der Waage vom Eichamt beilegen.

Danke.........


----------



## stuk (1. März 2012)

ich sagte ja nicht das ich es nicht glaube.....ich wollte nur gerne wissen ob der Rahmen vielleicht leichter geworden ist.


----------



## Harry-88 (1. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> oder so...
> 
> meine Kern Waage hat einen Eichnungstest durchlaufen.
> 
> einz ist sicher,- die Gewichtsangaben zu meinen Rädern stimmen




von meinem auch  wen´s trocken bleibt mach ich heute bilder


----------



## CYBO (1. März 2012)

Ihr könnt gerne alle bei mir vorbei schauen... und euch das "Gewichtswunder"  gegen eine kleine Gebühr anschauen  ...anfassen kostet extra. 
Ich geh gleich mal runter und hängs an die Waage. Allerdings kann ich nicht verstehen warum das sooo unglaublich ist?


----------



## CYBO (1. März 2012)

Mit leichtem Dreck 14,95 kg ...das ist doch mal ne Ansage!


----------



## trailterror (1. März 2012)

Dein rad ist super.

Was haste denn für schlappen drauf und welche rahmengrösse ists?


----------



## dr.juggles (1. März 2012)

ich habe mit ohne hammerschmidt ein halbes kilo mehr


----------



## Nippes80 (1. März 2012)

Ist der Rahmen Gr.S ??? Ich fand das Gewicht auch sehr erstaunlich....ich hatte mir auch ein AM ausgerechnet mit Reverb und HS und bin auch dicke über 15 Kilo gekommen aber wenn ich das sehe sehr sehr schön! mist jetzt bin ich schon von komplett individuell (N) nach von der Stange gewechselt (C) 



CYBO schrieb:


> Mit leichtem Dreck 14,95 kg ...das ist doch mal ne Ansage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2012)

Die Schläuche schaun recht leicht aus,zumindest was man auf den Bildern als Indiz zu erkennen vermuten könnte 

G.


----------



## CYBO (1. März 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Ist der Rahmen Gr.S ??? Ich fand das Gewicht auch sehr erstaunlich....ich hatte mir auch ein AM ausgerechnet mit Reverb und HS und bin auch dicke über 15 Kilo gekommen aber wenn ich das sehe sehr sehr schön! mist jetzt bin ich schon von komplett individuell (N) nach von der Stange gewechselt (C)


Ist ein M Rahmen. Hab schon rel. viel Titan/Alu verbaut (sämtliche Schrauben), hinten ne kleinere Bremsscheibe. Leichterer Sattel kommt noch drauf... und mal sehen was mir noch so einfällt


----------



## CYBO (1. März 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Dein rad ist super.
> 
> Was haste denn für schlappen drauf und welche rahmengrösse ists?


normale Ardent 2.4 Faltreifen, werden aber tubeless mit ein bissl Milch gefahren


----------



## Ge!st (1. März 2012)

Mein Bike mit Hammerschmidt und Reverb bringt ca. 1.1 kg mehr auf die Waage, allerdings mit CCDB + Titanfeder, auch meine 180er Fox Gabel ist gut  250 g schwerer als die RS Lyrik und meine Demax Laufräder sind auch nicht die Leichtesten. Ich halte das Gewicht von CYBO AM für absolut nachvollziehbar (ich habe mal darüber nachgedacht, mir einen Easton Haven Carbon Laufrandsatz zu holen, würde gut 700 g einsparen aber auch über 2000 Euro kosten...).


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2012)

CYBO schrieb:


> normale Ardent 2.4 Faltreifen, werden aber tubeless mit ein bissl Milch gefahren



Und ich dachte schon die silbernen Ventile gehören zu Eclipse...

G.


----------



## Luke-VTT (1. März 2012)

Ich habe vor ca. 1 Jahr von einem Freund gehört, sein damals neues AM hätte einen besonders leichten Rohrsatz, nochmal speziell ausgerieben o.ä. Insofern ist vielleicht wirklich der Rohrsatz leichter geworden?


----------



## trailterror (2. März 2012)

War vielleicht ein extra wunsch. Ich denk nicht, dass der rohrsatz leichter wurde...

Das im numeric magazine abgebildete AM wiegt (mit dem vivid) 3,28kg!


----------



## Tompfl (2. März 2012)

Gewicht ist absolut realistisch, mein Helius AM wiegt ohne Hammerschmidt in Größe L, 14,2 kg. Fahrfertig


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. März 2012)

Mein 2010 AM in M wiegt 3020 Gramm ohne alles !
Glaube die neuen Rahmen sind leichter geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. März 2012)

fertig.

Rahmen: Helius AFR Größe S. (schwarz matt gepulvert) 
Gabel: Marzocchi 55 TST 2 Air
Dämpfer: Rock-Shox Pearl 3.3
Schaltgruppe: Sram X 7 carbon
Laufradsatz: Mavic/Hope/Onza 
Kurbel:Truvativ OCT. RAW  
Kettenblatt E13 RAW
Kettenführung: E13 
Pedalen: KHE (Plaste)
Sattelstütze: Thomson
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 7 
Lenker: Sunline V1
Steuersatz: Acros
Griffe: Acros 
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Sattel: DMR

Federweg : Hinten und vorne 160 mm.


Gewicht 15,45 Kg.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2012)

Paßt...Schwarz hat ja eh nen Bonus bei mir..hat aber ganau die richtige Maximalmenge an weiß.

G.


----------



## blutbuche (2. März 2012)

schön- hattest du die ibex auch schon mal an deinem  drauf ? wie warts du zufrieden ???   p.s. das mit den ada´ptern hat sich erledig , weiss nicht mehr , ob ichs schon als pn geschrieben hatte ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. März 2012)

Cooles Bike für deinen Sohn. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Simbl (3. März 2012)

AFR mit 160mm? Dann lieber noch ne Doppelbrücke als so


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. März 2012)

Dann wiege ich auch mal mit - endlich fertig, der Bock !






Die Waage hat immer zwischen 20,49 und 20,57 kg gependelt.

Mit den leichteren Laufrädern (-800 gr) sinds dann ca. 19,7 kg.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2012)

Ein wahrer Bomber ...und hast schon die ein oder andere Runde gedreht?

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ein wahrer Bomber ...und hast schon die ein oder andere Runde gedreht?
> 
> G.



Etwas Federungsabstimmung und Test von Basisfunktionalitäten. (Bahn Fußübergänge mit so 20 Stufen und anderes Zeugs) 

Solange die Bronchen noch leicht pfeifen muss ichs noch etwas langsam angehen lassen.

Muss jetzt mal nach unten und nach meinem 2,7 kg Hahn sehen der in der Röhre vor sich hinschmort 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Stagediver (3. März 2012)

Das Nucleon ist wirklich sensationell gut. 
Und das Mehrgewicht wird durch die mega Standzeit wieder wet gemacht.
Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## OldSchool (3. März 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Muss jetzt mal nach unten und nach meinem 2,7 kg Hahn sehen der in der Röhre vor sich hinschmort
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Boh ey, bei dir ist alles XL. 

Geiles Rad.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Solange die Bronchen noch leicht pfeifen muss ichs noch etwas langsam angehen lassen.
> 
> Muss jetzt mal nach unten und nach meinem 2,7 kg Hahn sehen der in der Röhre vor sich hinschmort
> 
> ...



Oh, das kenn ich, wie meins fertig war hat ich auch ein Halsleiden. Konnte mich aber nicht zurückhalten und dadurch hatte es sich noch 10 Tage länger hingezogen

Guten Appetit

G.


----------



## nicolai.fan (3. März 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Mit den leichteren Laufrädern (-800 gr) sinds dann ca. 19,7 kg.



Züge kürzen sind nochmals 100g drin


----------



## Ge!st (3. März 2012)

Klasse Bike Wolfgang und ich würde mir an deiner Stelle eine Titanfeder für den Dämpfer holen, da kannst du noch um die 200-250g rausholen.


----------



## Triple F (3. März 2012)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Gewicht ist absolut realistisch, mein Helius AM wiegt ohne Hammerschmidt in Größe L, 14,2 kg. Fahrfertig



Und das mit AFR-Unterrohr.. hast du die Gewichte aufsummiert oder auch aufgebaut gewogen?



wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Die Waage hat immer zwischen 20,49 und 20,57 kg gependelt.



...dabei stützt sich das Vorderrad noch am Boden ab . 

Das Gewicht ist beim nächsten Schlammpflügen bestimmt vergessen )


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. März 2012)

Der Wolfi wird schon wissen wie man misst, da stützt sich nix ab.


----------



## Triple F (4. März 2012)

...und der Wolfi wird auch wissen, wie ich es gemeint habe, aber ich kann den Smiley einfach nochmal posten: .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (4. März 2012)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Züge kürzen sind nochmals 100g drin



Habs jetzt erst mal so gewählt dass der Lenker nach jeder Seite um 270Gad umschlagen kann ohne dass die Züge knicken oder reissen falls ich doch mal eine Bodenprobe nehme.

Nachbessern (kürzen) kann man später noch.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. März 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Klasse Bike Wolfgang und ich würde mir an deiner Stelle eine Titanfeder für den Dämpfer holen, da kannst du noch um die 200-250g rausholen.



Zum Gewicht sparen hab ich auf Federn vom Vivid 2.25er umgerüstet.

Bringt gegenüber der Cane Creek Feder schon mal zwischen 60 und 100 gramm bei minimalen Kosten.

Die aktuell verbaute 500x2,25 Vivid Feder wiegt 457 gramm (71mm mögliche Federkompression). Mit einer vernünftig ausgelegten Titanfeder die nicht am CCDB Gehäuse schleift komme ich nicht unter 300 gramm. 
Somit bleiben vielleicht 150 gramm Ersparnis bei 300 Euro Kosten pro Feder.

Das gesamte Sortiment an 2.25er Vivid Federn (350x2.25, 400x2.25, 450x2.25, 500x2.25, 550x2.25) hat dagegen nur 120 Euro gekostet und ist sowohl im CCDB mit K9 Adapter/Bearing als auch in meinem 200/57 und 216/63 Vivid einsetzbar.

Anstatt einer Titanfeder würde ich mir dann eher einen CCDB AIR holen, wenn dessen mögliche Kinderkrankheiten mal ausgeheilt sind.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Tompfl (4. März 2012)

Gestern wars nun endlich soweit, das Baby hat laufen gelernt.
War gestern mal 3 Stunden auf meinen Hometrail unterwegs und habe das Helius mal so richtig ordentlich testen können. Kurz beschrieben, ich bin echt begeistert, über das Bergab braucht man, glaub ich eh nicht viel schreiben, einfach echt richtig, geil. Bergauf wars echt ne Überraschung, mit 170 mm am Heck, geht es echt super bergauf, kenn ich bei anderen Bikes anders. Ich habe dann mal auf 158 mm umgehängt, dies scheint mir für mein vorhandenes Gelände die perfekte Einstellung zu sein. 
Kurz noch ein Wort zur verbauten MZ55 Cr switch Ta, die Gabel passt mit 170 mm super in das Rad und macht einen sehr, sehr guten Eindruck, kein Wecksacken im mittleren Bereich, fluffig vom Ansprechverhalten auch bei abgesenkter Gabel. Freu mich schon die nächsten Stunden auf dem Teil.


----------



## ibislover (4. März 2012)

Tompfl schrieb:


> ...


farblich echt top abgestimmt!


----------



## Ongele (4. März 2012)

Sehr Schön


----------



## stuk (4. März 2012)

das ist das erste orange das mir gefällt , liegt wohl an der schwazen gabel
viel spaß damit

ps. die c.guide mußte bei mir (3fach) weiter nach hinten,
jaaa die 158er einstellung finde ich mittlerweile auch stimmiger für mich und meine trails


----------



## trailterror (4. März 2012)

@trompfl

War dies deine erste fahrt? Rad ist doch schon länger fertig, oder?


----------



## Tompfl (4. März 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> @trompfl
> 
> War dies deine erste fahrt? Rad ist doch schon länger fertig, oder?



Bin schon ein paar kleinere Runden gefahren, bin aber wegen der Wetterverhältnisse (Kälte, Salz) mehr mit meinen alten Rädern gefahren.
Ausserdem habe ich noch auf ein paar Teile zum Ausstausch gewartet und es fehlen immer noch welche, die schon ewig bestellt sind. Am Samstag hat aber mal alles gepasst, (Zeit, Wetter) um das Rad mal in aller Ruhe ausgiebig zu Testen. Das warten hat sich gelohnt, Hammerteil


----------



## blutbuche (4. März 2012)

@ibis : sehr schön !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (5. März 2012)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Bin schon ein paar kleinere Runden gefahren, bin aber wegen der Wetterverhältnisse (Kälte, Salz) mehr mit meinen alten Rädern gefahren.
> Ausserdem habe ich noch auf ein paar Teile zum Ausstausch gewartet und es fehlen immer noch welche, die schon ewig bestellt sind. Am Samstag hat aber mal alles gepasst, (Zeit, Wetter) um das Rad mal in aller Ruhe ausgiebig zu Testen. Das warten hat sich gelohnt, Hammerteil



Wow, die disziplin mit dem zum teil nicht fahren eines neuen rades hätt ich nicht geschafft 

Das mit den teilen nervt natürlich...


----------



## manurie (5. März 2012)

Tolles Bike, mir gefällt das auch in der konsequenten Farbabstimmung orange/schwarz.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. März 2012)

sieht aus, wie ein bischen an nuts seinem defining all mountain projekt inspirieren lassen.

das orange an nuts rahmen ist das geilste orange je gesehen (das knallt richtig/leuchtet stark) ... liegt das an den fotos oder am eloxal?


----------



## Loek (5. März 2012)

Hab auch etwas, für mehr: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47039


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2012)

Schöne Maschine fürs ganz Grobe 

G.


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2012)

wixxvorlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (5. März 2012)

Kettenschloss in Extra-Love


----------



## WODAN (6. März 2012)

Loek schrieb:


> Hab auch etwas, für mehr: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47039
> 
> ###



Wow!!!


----------



## Martin1508 (6. März 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> das ist das erste orange das mir gefällt , liegt wohl an der schwazen gabel
> viel spaß damit
> 
> ps. die c.guide mußte bei mir (3fach) weiter nach hinten,
> jaaa die 158er einstellung finde ich mittlerweile auch stimmiger für mich und meine trails


 

Kann nur zustimmen. Ein sehr geiles AM in orange. Viel Spaß


----------



## manurie (6. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> wixxvorlage


Ab heute ist Kettenöl aus eigener Herstellung wieder günstiger zu haben.


----------



## guru39 (6. März 2012)




----------



## Team Nicolai (7. März 2012)

Loek schrieb:


> Hab auch etwas, für mehr: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47039


Porno


----------



## hömma (7. März 2012)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Kurz noch ein Wort zur verbauten MZ55 Cr switch Ta, die Gabel passt mit 170 mm super in das Rad und macht einen sehr, sehr guten Eindruck, kein Wecksacken im mittleren Bereich, fluffig vom Ansprechverhalten auch bei abgesenkter Gabel. Freu mich schon die nächsten Stunden auf dem Teil.



Sehr schön zu hören. Die CR Switch TA soll in Kombination mit dem Monarch Plus auch bei mir zum Einsatz kommen. Bisher findet man im IBC recht wenig Erfahrungsberichte zu der Gabel. Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Absenkung? funktioniert das ähnlich gut wie das gute alte ETA-System? Kannst du annähernd den vollen Federweg nutzen? Musstest du die Ölmenge ändern?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## trailterror (7. März 2012)

Überleg dir noch mal ob du ne absenkung wirklich brauchst...


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. März 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Überleg dir noch mal ob du ne absenkung wirklich brauchst...



+1 Die Performance jeder Absenkgabel, die ich bisher gefahren bin war immer schlechter als beim Schwestermodell ohne Absenkung.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. März 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> +1 Die Performance jeder Absenkgabel, die ich bisher gefahren bin war immer schlechter als beim Schwestermodell ohne Absenkung.



und in wirklichkeit brauch man es auch nicht zwingend .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (7. März 2012)

Außerdem kann nix kaputt gehen was man nicht hat. Meine 2Step Lyrik funzt wesentlich besser seit das 2Step Gedöhns rausgeflogen is. Abgesenkt hab ich die Gabel sowieso nie.


----------



## hömma (7. März 2012)

Ihr habt vermutlich alle Recht...

Momentan bin ich selbst bei 130mm Federweg schon recht froh, eine funktionierende Absenkung zu haben. Allerdings ist das auch nicht so ein 2Step-Sch***, sondern ne gute alte ETA in einer Coil/Air-Gabel. Auf sehr steilen Rampen sitzt man einfach deutlich entspannter, wenn man absenkt. Ein Losbrechmoment wie bei der Fox32 oder der Revelation ist trotz allem nicht vorhanden. Deswegen meine Frage, ob das neue System von MZ tatsächlich der legitime ETA-Nachfolger ist, so wie es vom Hersteller propagiert wird.

@Brickowski: Vielleicht muss ich doch nochmal kurzfristig auf ne kleine Probefahrt vorbeikommen. Noch ist die Gabel nicht bezahlt.


----------



## Fledermausland (7. März 2012)

bei meinem am bin ich über die absenkung der fox talas schon froh. auf längeren touren fahre ich auf normalen cc trails und den waldautobahnen ausschließlich auf 130mm federweg. fährt sich viel angenehmer. bei langen steilen rampen auf 100mm. finde eine gabelabsenkung im am schon sinnvoll.
mfg


----------



## stuk (7. März 2012)

so unterschiedlich kann es sein.
ich senke z.B. gar nicht mehr ab. 
paßt die ergo einmal dann für immer und alles


----------



## schnellerseller (7. März 2012)

Hab auch ne absenkbare und könnte locker drauf verzichten obwohl die Gabel 1a funktioniert...


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2012)

16,22Kg so wie es da steht mit High Roller II in der Faltversion.
Neuer Helm und neue Brille.


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2012)

!


----------



## Dutshlander (7. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> !


immer 2x mehr


----------



## sdupit (7. März 2012)

Na dann schmeisse ich meins auch mal in den Raum:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1074639







Bremsen sind neu, Leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden...

Teileliste.

Rahmen:     Nicolai, Helius FR, 2004
Dämpfer:     Fox, Vanilla RC                
Gabel:         Fox, 36 Talas R 150mm
Bremsen:     Hope, Tech M4 Bloody Mary M 203/183
Schaltwerk:    Shimano, XT RD-M772
Schalthebel:    Shimano, LX SL-M580
Kasette:    Shimano, XT CS-M770
Kurbel:        Shimano, FC-M552 Hollowtech II
Bashring:    Raceface, Bash Guard
Steuersatz:     FSA, Orbit XLII, 2005
Naben:         DT Swiss, Onyx Disc VR & HR
Schnellspanner:    Hope, 135mm
Speichen:     DT Swiss, Competition    
Felgen:        Mavic, XM 321 Disc                
Mäntel:     Vorne: Maxxis, Ardent 26x2.4 Hinten: Maxxis, Avantage 26x2.4    
Vorbau:        Spank, Tweet Tweet Stem
Lenker:        Spank, Bitch Stick 30    
Sattelstütze:     FSA, SL 280 31.6 350mm    
Sattel:        Selle Royal, Respiro Pro Sport
Sattelklemme:     Hope, Schnellspanner
Pedale:        Sixpack, Menace   

Komplette Schaltgruppe wird noch gegen eine Shimano XT 780 (schwarz)  getauscht. Ist schon bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (7. März 2012)

@Guru
Dein Bock macht schon was her, besonders mit neuem Helm + Brill 

@sdupit
Das schwarz und rot gefällt mir als Farbkonzept richtig gut, ein schicke Bike


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2012)

Danke Ge!st  Der Bock macht auch richtig Laune


----------



## sdupit (7. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke Ge!st  Der Bock macht auch richtig Laune



Wäre auch schlimm wenn nicht ^^ Ich mein wofür fahren wir den Nicolai...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> 16,22Kg so wie es da steht mit High Roller II in der Faltversion.
> Neuer Helm und neue Brille.



Klassisch, schwarz, gut...und dazu leicht auch noch

G.


----------



## US. (8. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> 16,22Kg so wie es da steht mit High Roller II in der Faltversion.
> Neuer Helm und neue Brille.



Cool!
Schreib mal bitte was zu den Highroller II. Ist odch ein Bilderthread 
Welche Gummimischung hast du und wie machen sich die Pellen auf deiner Stammstrecke?
Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich mir den bewährten Minion rauslass oder doch mal den HR II als Tourenfreeride-Bereifung probiere.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> 16,22Kg so wie es da steht mit High Roller II in der Faltversion.
> Neuer Helm und neue Brille.


 
Habe es in Natura gesehen.....macht richtig was her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (8. März 2012)

sehr sehr schick das Teil, Guru!!!


----------



## WODAN (8. März 2012)

psc1 schrieb:


> sehr sehr schick das Teil, Guru!!!



Stimme ich Dir zu! Wir wollten ja auch mal wieder Guru in HD besuchen


----------



## psc1 (8. März 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Stimme ich Dir zu! Wir wollten ja auch mal wieder Guru in HD besuchen



Ja, das sollten wir bald mal machen ;-)


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Cool!
> Schreib mal bitte was zu den Highroller II. Ist odch ein Bilderthread
> Welche Gummimischung hast du und wie machen sich die Pellen auf deiner Stammstrecke?
> Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich mir den bewährten Minion rauslass oder doch mal den HR II als Tourenfreeride-Bereifung probiere.



Ich fahr die 60a vorne und hinten(was anderes war nicht lieferbar).

Die Reifen machten aber einen sehr guten ersten Eindruck auf mich. Grip war immer vorhanden. Das einzige das ich sofort bemerkte war der etwas höhere Rollwiederstand im Vergleich zu
den Schwammdingern (1131g).  Das niedrigere Gewicht der HRII (870-880g) machte das aber (fast) wieder wett.





WODAN schrieb:


> Stimme ich Dir zu! Wir wollten ja auch mal wieder Guru in HD besuchen






psc1 schrieb:


> Ja, das sollten wir bald mal machen ;-)



Dieses Jahr is ja wieder N D-land Tour. Da sieht man sich(freu mich schon euch wieder zusehen). Dieses mal können wir dann auch richtig die Strecke rocken weil bis dahin alles offiziell sein wird.


----------



## psc1 (8. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr is ja wieder N D-land Tour. Da sieht man sich(freu mich schon euch wieder zusehen). Dieses mal können wir dann auch richtig die Strecke rocken weil bis dahin alles offiziell sein wird.



ja, wie werden es defintiv veruchen dabei zu sein !


----------



## Tompfl (8. März 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Sehr schön zu hören. Die CR Switch TA soll in Kombination mit dem Monarch Plus auch bei mir zum Einsatz kommen. Bisher findet man im IBC recht wenig Erfahrungsberichte zu der Gabel. Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Absenkung? funktioniert das ähnlich gut wie das gute alte ETA-System? Kannst du annähernd den vollen Federweg nutzen? Musstest du die Ölmenge ändern?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen...



Die Absenkung funktioniert super, Hebel viertel Umdrehung gedreht, Gabel runterdrücken fertig, die Gabel arbeitet im abgesenkten Modus genauso sensibel wie im offen Modus. Hebel zurück, die Gabel fährt ohne ziehen wieder in den offenen Modus. Ich nutze bis auf 5 mm den ganzen Federweg, habe bisher nichts an der Ölmenge geändert. Gabel allgemein, sehr sensibles Ansprechen, bei gutem Feedback vom Gelände, Steif, kein Durchsacken im mittleren Bereich. Kann mich im Moment nicht beschweren und würde das Teil wieder kaufen.


----------



## reflux (9. März 2012)

endlich komplett fertig


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. März 2012)

reflux schrieb:


> endlich komplett fertig



Geiler Hobel

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## wildbiker (9. März 2012)

Ist das nen CC in XL? Sieht so riesig aus.

Bildquali ist grottig...aber bike schön..


----------



## blutbuche (10. März 2012)

farbe find ´ich auch schön.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (10. März 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ist das nen CC in XL? Sieht so riesig aus.
> 
> Bildquali ist grottig...aber bike schön..


Größe L
und ja...die Bildqualität ist grottig bzw. der Fotograf(Ich)
es kommen die tage auch mal vernüftige ;-)


----------



## chridsche (16. März 2012)

is zu ruhig hier, daher geht auch was olles!
wieder auf 1Kb reduziert, vordere Pelle gewechselt und Dämpferschlitten von achtern nach vorn verschoben (und ich bilde mir sogar ein es zu spüren )


----------



## Fledermausland (16. März 2012)

totem gegen ne lyrik 170mm tauschen, dann perfect. (nur geschmackssache, weil die totem sehr fett aussieht) echt ne schöne kiste. das weiß steht dem rad


----------



## chridsche (16. März 2012)

Totem bleibt, da der Rahmen demnächst gegen ein ion 18 getauscht wird !


----------



## trailterror (16. März 2012)

schönes rad


----------



## goegolo (17. März 2012)

Kurze Hose, neue Einkehrmöglichkeit mit Streuselkuchen auf der Hausrunde, verbessertes Setup... 






Der Crossride Laufradsatz ist rausgeflogen, da mir der Freilauf mit seinem Gleitlager einfach zu schwergängig war. Ferner habe ich die Bremsleitungen noch auf flexiblere Stahlfelxleitungen umgebaut und hinten die 185er Scheibe gegen eine 165er getauscht. Quietscht nicht und am Übergang vom Sattel- zum Oberrohr schleift auch nichts mehr. Zu guter Letzt müssen die "einfachen" Race Kings noch weichen, da diese eine spürbare Unwucht haben.


----------



## sluette (17. März 2012)

schönes bass und die klassische M4 passt super dazu. 
mir ist nur der sinn der leitungsschlaufen am oberrohr nicht ganz klar...


----------



## wosch (17. März 2012)

Das Bass gefällt mir sehr gut, besonders mit den edlen Bremsen. 
Leider sind die Zugschlaufen nicht schön und stören den Gesamteindruck erheblich. Das alles nur, damit die Züge nicht am Rahmen reiben?
Mal was anderes: hast du das Bass in den Wald getragen? Man sieht kein Staubkorn.


----------



## goegolo (17. März 2012)

Der vorhandene Staub am Radl stammt definitiv nicht vom Rumstehen, aus der Perspektive sieht es zugegebener Maßen relativ sauber aus. Schlammtouren habe ich vorerst vermieden, da noch geschraubt wurde. Ansonsten wird nur geputzt, wenn Funktion leidet 

Oberrohr-/Hasenschlingen: nur diese Variante funktioniert dauerhaft, was auch immer der Erbauer sich dabei gedacht haben mag. Bei kürzeren Zügen schleifen die Hüllen bei jeder Bewegung des Hinterbaus an den Verstärkungsblechen und scheuerten stetig das dort zwischenzeitlich aufgebrachte Gewebeband durch. Gleiches galt für eine Verlegung zwischen Verstärkungsblech und Sattelrohr, hier schleift es zusätzlich auch am Oberrohr. Bei kürzeren Zügen leidet zudem die Schaltpräzision am Schaltwerk (ghostshifting), da die Hülle an der Sitzstrebe zu stark knickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (17. März 2012)

Der vorhandene Staub am Radl stammt definitiv nicht vom Rumstehen, aus der Perspektive sieht es zugegebener Maßen relativ sauber aus. Schlammtouren habe ich vorerst vermieden, da noch geschraubt wurde. Ansonsten wird nur geputzt, wenn Funktion leidet 








Oberrohr-/Hasenschlingen: nur diese Variante funktioniert dauerhaft, was auch immer der Erbauer sich dabei gedacht haben mag. Bei kürzeren Zügen schleifen die Hüllen bei jeder Bewegung des Hinterbaus an den Verstärkungsblechen und scheuerten stetig das dort zwischenzeitlich aufgebrachte Gewebeband durch. Gleiches galt für eine Verlegung zwischen Verstärkungsblech und Sattelrohr, hier schleift es zusätzlich auch am Oberrohr. Bei kürzeren Zügen leidet zudem die Schaltpräzision am Schaltwerk (ghostshifting), da die Hülle an der Sitzstrebe zu stark knickt.


----------



## blutbuche (17. März 2012)

...stimmt , ein gewisses mass an schlinge is immer da - sonst reibt es alles durch - aber so heftig isses bei meinem nicht .. ... btw : wie schon gesagt - sehr schönes bike !


----------



## stuk (18. März 2012)

Wie wärs mit Zugführungen zum Aufkleben unterm Oberrohr und dann eine Verlegung wie beim älteren Helius?


----------



## c1deli (18. März 2012)

und wie wärs, wenn der zugführung gleich von anfang an mehr beachtung geschenkt würde??


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2012)

du bist dir schon darüber im Klaren,
das du von einem in die Jahre gekommenen Rahmen auf andere schliesst...


----------



## c1deli (18. März 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (18. März 2012)

???


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2012)

lieber c1deli

innenverlegte Züge muss man mögen
ich persönlich hab nix gegen aussen verlegte.

die von Dir gezeigte Lösung am Endorphin halte ich für bescheiden
dort, wo die Kabel vor dem Tretlager austreten,
is genau die Stelle, wo man entweder aufsetzt oder dicke Brocken hinfliegen...

wenn intern, dann richtig
dann soll das Kabel dortaistreten, wo es auch am Ende hin soll.

wie gesagt, ich hab kein Problem mit der _aktuellen_ Leitungsführung


----------



## wosch (19. März 2012)

Wie schön und wie einfach man Züge (von der Konstruktion her) verlegen kann, sieht man am ION 18, zu bestaunen im Numeric Magazine No 12.

Zum Bass: meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass einige wenige Scheuerstellen besser aussehen als riesige Zugschlaufen. 
Zu "Ghostshifts" ist es bei meinem Bass mit "strammer" Zugverlegung deswegen noch nie gekommen. 
Es ist wie mit Hörnchem am Riser: die einen finden es OK, die anderen zum brechen.


----------



## goegolo (19. März 2012)

@all: danke für das positive Feedback 

@stuk: 6 Aufkleber unter dem Oberrohr und oben leere Zughalter? Keine so gute Idee....

@c1deli: Eine Innenrohrverlegung ist natürlich das Optimum, bei den Titanfreaks gibt es ein paar interessante Ausführungsbeispiele









@der-gute: Das Bass CC hat im kommenden Jahr gute zehn Lenzen auf der Uhr. Züge unter dem Tretlager sind vollkommen unproblematisch, da leiden wohl eher die Kettenblätter bei Felskontakt. 

@wosch: Dein Bass hat eine Zugverlegung unter dem Oberrohr, das ist ein anderer Schnack . Die Scheuerstellen schwächen das Material früher oder später an mehr oder weniger günstigen Stellen und die Hüllen gehen schneller kaputt. Ich habe persönlich fahre lieber als unnötig Material tauschen zu müssen. Auch ist eine Pulverbeschichtung nach ein paar Jahren sicher leichter zu erneuern als Eloxal.


----------



## Kontragonist (19. März 2012)

Das Nonius ist ja eigentlich nur aus Nostalgie und Mitleid noch im Programm â genau so wie das Lambda. Da wird keine AufwÃ¤ndige Entwicklungsarbeit mehr in eine Konstruktion mit schlaueren Zughaltern gesteckt, wenn dann die Masse eh ein Helius kauft


----------



## Stagediver (19. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Das Nonius ist ja eigentlich nur aus Nostalgie und Mitleid noch im Programm  genau so wie das Lambda. Da wird keine Aufwändige Entwicklungsarbeit mehr in eine Konstruktion mit schlaueren Zughaltern gesteckt, wenn dann die Masse eh ein Helius kauft



Hi,

Gerade beim Lambda kann man die Leitungen wunderbar durch die Oberrohre verlegen.

Grüsse


----------



## WODAN (19. März 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gerade beim Lambda kann man die Leitungen wunderbar durch die Oberrohre verlegen.
> 
> Grüsse


----------



## Kontragonist (19. März 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gerade beim Lambda kann man die Leitungen wunderbar durch die Oberrohre verlegen.
> 
> Grüsse



Möglich, aber ich wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ein aktuelles Thema (ausgebuffte Zugverlegung) an einem veralteten Modell (Nonius) bemäkelt und auf die ganze Marke ausgeweitet wurde.

Beim Helius liegen die Strippen ja inzwischen ziemlich perfekt, beim Ion geht wohl noch was  aber das wird sicher spätestens bis zur nächsten Eurobike  Die restlichen Fullys spielen keine so große Rolle mehr und bei den Hardtails find ich jetzt auch keinen Grund zur Aufregung. Innen verlegte Züge/Leitungen finde ich persönlich unpraktisch  Idealer Weise hab ich nach dem lösen weniger kleiner Schrauben das ganze Gelump vom Rad


----------



## Stagediver (19. März 2012)

Bei der letzten Nicolai-Hausmesse gab es ein Ion mit innenverlegten Leitungen zu bewundern.

Grüße


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> @der-gute: Das Bass CC hat im kommenden Jahr gute zehn Lenzen auf der Uhr


was sage ich anderes?



der-gute schrieb:


> ...von einem in die Jahre gekommenen Rahmen ...






goegolo schrieb:


> @der-gute:Züge unter dem Tretlager sind vollkommen unproblematisch, da leiden wohl eher die Kettenblätter bei Felskontakt.



aha...na dann...gut das Felsen immer linear und planbar sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (19. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Möglich, aber ich wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ein aktuelles Thema (ausgebuffte Zugverlegung) an einem veralteten Modell (Nonius) bemäkelt und auf die ganze Marke ausgeweitet wurde.



Es geht hier um ein Bass, Nonius ist ein anderes Modell 

Da liegen noch ein paar Jahre dazwischen...


----------



## Martin1508 (19. März 2012)

So, das Leben ist traurig genug. Hier mal was zum Lachen. Hat nichts mit Nicolai zu tun, sondern mit dem ganzen Remote und Hebelwahn. Heute beim örtlichen Bike Händler entdeckt. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1083792


----------



## WODAN (19. März 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, das Leben ist traurig genug. Hier mal was zum Lachen. Hat nichts mit Nicolai zu tun, sondern mit dem ganzen Remote und Hebelwahn. Heute beim örtlichen Bike Händler entdeckt.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1083792



Oje


----------



## Kontragonist (19. März 2012)

@ Max: mein ich ja: Bass. Habâs nicht so mit den alten Eingelenkerklamotten. Dabei hatte ich sogar extra vor geblÃ¤ttert aber dann wohl doch nicht korrigiert 

@ Martin: Ja, mehr ist â¦ mehr


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Oje



Wer hats erfunden


----------



## WODAN (20. März 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wer hats erfunden



Ob der Fahrer überhaupt weiß welcher Hebel für welche Funktion ist 

Stelle mir da eine Situation bergauf vor: Fahrer will nur einen Gang runterschalten und senkt zuerst die Sattelstütze ab, danach in Panik verstellt er den Federweg am Hinterbau auf Minimum und Gabel auf Max


----------



## trailterror (20. März 2012)




----------



## psc1 (20. März 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ob der Fahrer überhaupt weiß welcher Hebel für welche Funktion ist
> 
> Stelle mir da eine Situation bergauf vor: Fahrer will nur einen Gang runterschalten und senkt zuerst die Sattelstütze ab, danach in Panik verstellt er den Federweg am Hinterbau auf Minimum und Gabel auf Max


----------



## WODAN (20. März 2012)

Sorry wegen OT, aber das muß man nochmal in voller Pracht zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (20. März 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sorry wegen OT, aber das muß man nochmal in voller Pracht zeigen



Für Sattelstütze und Gabel ist ja noch o.k., aber wozu den Dämpfer ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Kontragonist (20. März 2012)

Sacht mal: ist an dem Rad ne HammerSchmidt UND ne Nabenschaltung? Das ist ja ne Kiste mit alles und doppelt Käse


----------



## WODAN (20. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Sacht mal: ist an dem Rad ne HammerSchmidt UND ne Nabenschaltung? Das ist ja ne Kiste mit alles und doppelt Käse



Sieht hinten nach Sram Dualdrive aus oder?


----------



## Kontragonist (20. März 2012)

â¦ also doch nur _einfach_ KÃ¤se?


----------



## evel (20. März 2012)

Hallo, die Individualität die wir versuchen mit unseren Rädern zu erreichen, hat er geschafft. 
also daher respect an den Besitzer  
oder wars Mitleid


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2012)

Naja, er hat ja zur Sicherheit eine Gustav M dran. Wenn er sich wirklich mal beim Rumdrücken total verhaut und verhaspelt kann er ja recht schnell die Notbremse ziehen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> also doch nur _einfach_ Käse?



Es ist halt einfach ein Scott, das erklärt für mich alles.


----------



## Kontragonist (21. März 2012)

Na, ich bezweifle doch irgendwie stark, dass das Serienmäßig ist


----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2012)

Bis auf die Stütze, denke ich.


----------



## Luke-VTT (21. März 2012)

Ich denke san_andreas hat recht. Ein nicht mehr ganz taufrisches Scott Genius bei dem man den Dämpfermodus per Lenkradfernbedienung einstellen kann, dazu eine RS-Gabel mit Lockout und ein Reverb und fertig ist die Sammlung. 

Ich würde mir das selbst auch nie ans Rad bauen aber besonders außergewöhnlich siehts hier nur wegen des schmalen Lenkers und der wuchtigen Bremsgriffe aus. Ich habe das genauso auch schon einmal an einem neuen Jekyll gesehen. Gabel-LO, Hinterbau, Reverb, Bremsen, Schaltung, Navi, Fahrradcomputer mit Puls - kein Witz. An nem 740er Syntace-Lenker sah das aber nicht so gedränt aus wie hier


----------



## Martin1508 (21. März 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Ich denke san_andreas hat recht. Ein nicht mehr ganz taufrisches Scott Genius bei dem man den Dämpfermodus per Lenkradfernbedienung einstellen kann, dazu eine RS-Gabel mit Lockout und ein Reverb und fertig ist die Sammlung.
> 
> Ich würde mir das selbst auch nie ans Rad bauen aber besonders außergewöhnlich siehts hier nur wegen des schmalen Lenkers und der wuchtigen Bremsgriffe aus. Ich habe das genauso auch schon einmal an einem neuen Jekyll gesehen. Gabel-LO, Hinterbau, Reverb, Bremsen, Schaltung, Navi, Fahrradcomputer mit Puls - kein Witz. An nem 740er Syntace-Lenker sah das aber nicht so gedränt aus wie hier


 
Also, ich bring mal ein bißchen Licht ins Dunkel. Es ist ein altes Ransom Carbon (Ist schon grausam genug) mit ner Magura Thor mit Absenkfunktion und Lockout. Dämpfer vom Scott mit Verstellung und Lockout. Des Weiteren ist ne HS verbaut und so eine amerikanische Nabenschaltung. Ach so, und ne Reverb. Ganz großes Kino.

Grüße


----------



## 2und4zig (22. März 2012)

Hallo Jünger des großen N!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten Helius AM Rahmen. 
Wenn irgend jemand von euch seinen gerne verkaufen würde oder jemanden kennt, der seinen Rahmen verkaufen möchte, meldet euch bitte bei mir!


----------



## schnellerseller (22. März 2012)

Rahmengröße wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Schwabi (23. März 2012)

...


----------



## Schwabi (23. März 2012)

...


----------



## sluette (23. März 2012)

schönes rahmen, aber wozu gibt's hier einen markt?
bist du händler und der käufer ist dir abgesprungen? ich frage mich immer warum hier nagelneue rahmen angeboten werden. 
egal, das spezielle kleine gusset am sitzrohr wäre mir wegen dem "uralt-helius design" übrigens ein minderpreis wert. die dinger haben mich damals schon immer gestört und die optik ist wohl nicht mit dem standart gusset vergleichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (23. März 2012)

Das frag ich mich auch, warum man einen solch geilen custom rahmen ungefahren abgibt??

Es sei auch erwähnt, dass die aktuelle schwinge nicht verbaut ist....aber manche bevorzugen ja mit schelle....


----------



## c_w (23. März 2012)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass es in den Bikemarkt gehoert, fehlt eine Preisvorstellung. Das man dafuer nicht annaehernd den Kaufpreis bekommt, sollte klar sein.


----------



## WODAN (23. März 2012)

Und ich verstehe auch nicht warum man ständig hier Gesuche und Verkäufe findet. 

Dafür gibt es doch den Bikemarkt! 

Ich denke hier wurden in letzter Zeit schon genug Themen geschlossen


----------



## sluette (23. März 2012)

(leider keins meins)
für alle *nicht* FB user, 2012er teamrahmen:


----------



## Stagediver (23. März 2012)

Wirklich gelungen 

Ich hab allerdings die Befürchtung, dass die Komplettbikes aussehen wie ein Teller bunte Knete...


Grüsse


----------



## blutbuche (23. März 2012)

..viel zu bunt


----------



## Timmy35 (23. März 2012)

Chic.

Gibt es eine Erklärung für das lange Sitzrohr beim BMXTB?


----------



## Joshua60 (23. März 2012)

ich mags bunt, je bunter, je toller! Wenn mal der Deckel zu geht, ist lange genug schwarz!


----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Wenn mal der Deckel zu geht, ist lange genug schwarz!



Au, bitter 

 aber vielleicht wahr  ein Teller bunte Knete, bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. März 2012)

Geht Nicolai jetzt komplett auf Suntour?


----------



## Stagediver (23. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Geht Nicolai jetzt komplett auf Suntour?



Wenn ja, dann bitte mit gelben Dekor... wegen der Knete


----------



## WODAN (23. März 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Chic.
> 
> Gibt es eine Erklärung für das lange Sitzrohr beim BMXTB?



Jep, damit spart man sich die Sattelstütze und braucht nur noch die Klemmung, gibts auch von Tune.


----------



## Simbl (23. März 2012)

Ich find sie Top!


----------



## trailterror (23. März 2012)

Seehr geil )

Aber nach onzo anstelle von conti nun auch noch suntour anstelle von RS? Das verwirrt mich....ich befürchte, das ist ein doppelter rückschritt....

Man scheint auf conehead zu setzen...find ich gut..., nur wunderts mich warum bei den meisten rahmen 1.5 und nicht conehead der standard ist...

Fette bikes!!


----------



## dr.juggles (23. März 2012)

der AM rahmen vom joris sieht geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (23. März 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> ich mags bunt, je bunter, je toller! Wenn mal der Deckel zu geht, ist lange genug schwarz!


 

Der mit Abstand geilste Spruch seit langem.


----------



## Schwabi (24. März 2012)

...


----------



## Der Bäcker (24. März 2012)




----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2012)

...da paßt sogar mal ein goldener Lenker

G.


----------



## macmaegges (24. März 2012)

Eh Keule richtig FETT !

Bin mal gespannt wie´s sich fährt


----------



## Kuwahades (26. März 2012)

Team Räder und Bauerstyle Ion


----------



## Martin1508 (30. März 2012)

Der Bäcker schrieb:


>


 
Neid!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2012)

juhuuuuuu--> http://nicolai-colors.blogspot.de/


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2012)

Schön für Dich, daß nicht so viele Nicolaifahrer schwanzwedelnd ihre Bikefotos schicken.


----------



## Splash (30. März 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Schön für Dich, daß nicht so viele Nicolaifahrer schwanzwedelnd ihre Bikefotos schicken.



 YMMD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (1. April 2012)

Hier mal wieder meins nach der heutigen ausfahrt. Das AM ist echt ne super geile Kiste; macht echt alles mit. Da hat N echt suuuper arbeit abgeliefert


----------



## sluette (4. April 2012)

nicht meins, bei FB von attitude bikes gefunden: 

Nicolai Helius AM 2010 - airbrush repaint!











sehr schöne farbe !


----------



## WODAN (4. April 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> nicht meins, bei FB von attitude bikes gefunden:
> 
> Nicolai Helius AM 2010 - airbrush repaint!
> 
> ...




Die Jungs in Singapur bauen schöne Bikes zusammen.
Verfolge ihr Treiben auf immer bei FB


----------



## Elfriede (6. April 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder meins nach der heutigen ausfahrt. Das AM ist echt ne super geile Kiste; macht echt alles mit. Da hat N echt suuuper arbeit abgeliefert



Echt? 

Die von Attitude Bikes aufgebauten BMXTB sind auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## 2Pac (6. April 2012)

nicht ganz drauf.


----------



## Ge!st (14. April 2012)

Mein Nonuis in aktueller Ausstattung: Das Bike geht so was von gut ab, dass ich zurzeit quasi auf dem "Nonius-Tipp" bin und viel mit dem Gerät durch die Gegend heize


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. April 2012)

Sind die Pedale ein Spass ? 
Wo sind die schönen Reset hin?


----------



## Ge!st (14. April 2012)

Die NC-17 S-Pro Pedale sind meiner Meinung sehr gut für Touren geeignet und halten auch härtere Gangart aus (habe ich schon mehrere Jahre im Gebrauch) und sind zudem noch richtig leicht.

Das Padal1 von Reset habe ich ans AM montiert http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/3/3/4/6/_/original/Nicolai_Helius_AM_11-01-2012.jpg


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. April 2012)

Aber mit einem Plastik-Käfig vorne dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (14. April 2012)

Das Sind einfache flexibel Pedalhaken und dienen lediglich als eine Art Führung, damit beide Füße möglichst optimal auf dem Pedal positioniert sind. Die Haken habe übrigens ich an das NC-17 S-Pro Pedale geschraubt.


----------



## dangerousD (14. April 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das Sind einfache flexibel Pedalharken und dienen lediglich als eine Art Führung, damit beide Füße möglichst optimal auf dem Pedal positioniert sind. Die Harken habe übrigens ich an das NC-17 S-Pro Pedale geschraubt.



Manch' einer löst das Problem der Fußstellung mit Clickies  Aber so ist halt jeder Jeck anders


----------



## OldSchool (14. April 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das Sind einfache flexibel Pedalharken und dienen lediglich als eine Art Führung, damit beide Füße möglichst optimal auf dem Pedal positioniert sind. Die Harken habe übrigens ich an das NC-17 S-Pro Pedale geschraubt.



Du meinst sicherlich Pedalhaken. Die Harken sind eher für den Garten.


----------



## Ge!st (14. April 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Manch' einer löst das Problem der Fußstellung mit Clickies  Aber so ist halt jeder Jeck anders


Ich bin früher auch mal Klickpedale gefahren, bis ich zwei Stürze hatte, einer davon schwer, wo die blöden Teile nicht ausgelöst haben, bei dem schweren Sturz war ich sogar nach dem Sturz mit einem Fuß immer noch in einem Pedal eingeklickt.

Seitdem fahre ich kein Pedalsystem mehr, aus dem ich nicht in jeder Situation absolut sicher die Füße von den Pedalen bekomme.

@OldSchool, danke und korrigiert


----------



## Deleted 55153 (19. April 2012)

Ein bisschen Grün


----------



## KHUJAND (19. April 2012)

Hmmm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (19. April 2012)

Farbkombi finde ich durchaus ansprechend.
Allerdings finde ich persönlich ja, lieber weniger Spacer und dafür mehr Rise am Lenker. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Sattelstellung ist auch Geschmachssache und wird wohl, wie die Hasenschlingen, noch weg...

Was kommt für´n Dämpfer?


----------



## Ti-Max (19. April 2012)

Geil, Gold-metallic  Aufbau ist überhaupt nicht meins...


----------



## Deleted 55153 (19. April 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Geil, Gold-metallic  Aufbau ist überhaupt nicht meins...



naja, man kann ja alles ändern.


----------



## Ti-Max (19. April 2012)

Exakt


----------



## Eksduro (19. April 2012)

mutig

auf jeden fall mal was anderes...hatte auch an einen goldenen rahmen gedacht und hätte es dann komplett durchgezogen mit felgen, lenker etc, war mir dann aber doch zu krass


----------



## KHUJAND (19. April 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Aufbau ist überhaupt nicht meins...



DANKE das wollte ich auch sagen.


----------



## Ti-Max (19. April 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> mutig
> 
> auf jeden fall mal was anderes...hatte auch an einen goldenen rahmen gedacht und hätte es dann komplett durchgezogen mit felgen, lenker etc, war mir dann aber doch zu krass



Zu Gold passt nur schwarz, alles Andere ist ..... na ja, anders ... 

Zumal durch unterschiedliche Goldtöne der Komponenten das Endprodukt ziemlich schei§§e ausgesehen hätte.


----------



## Eksduro (19. April 2012)

ne idee war rahmen wie oben, also hauptrahmen gold, hinterbau und umlenkhebel schwarz, schwarze gabel, vorbau, sattelstütze und klemme...

hatte auch bei meinem jetzigen aufbau bedenken wegen der goldtöne, da reset, race face, alex rims und nicolai elox töne im spiel sind, aber es geht fast alles auf....bis auf nicolai, die sind nen bißchen dunkler/matter, eher so in die hope richtung, was bei mir jetzt aber noch geht da es nur die druckstrebe geworden ist...im gesamtbild passts find ich und die leichte abweichung ist verschmerzbar....


----------



## c_w (19. April 2012)

Ich find's eigentlich ziemlich gut. Man muss sich auch mal was trauen.

Lassen wir jetzt mal Spacer, Sattelstellung und die Zugverlegung (achja, und Dämpfer ;-) ) beiseite, dann würden mich da nur 2 Dinge stören... ich hätte die goldene Sattelklemme weggelassen und ich finde, die Gabel passt nicht!
Aber den goldenen Rahmen mit den grünen Laufrädern und den Pedalen, das find ich gut. Vom Lenker sieht man in der Perspektive zu wenig.


----------



## Brickowski (19. April 2012)

Würde es gern mal mit: Steuersatz,Gabel und Sattelklemme in schwatz+ ohne Spacer sehen. Ich glaub dann käm das Teil richtig richtig geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawa (20. April 2012)

Mein neuer Liebling!!!!!


----------



## c_w (20. April 2012)

Das verdient es aber, richtig eingebettet zu werden:


----------



## krawa (20. April 2012)

Dank dir!!!!
Ich habe es nicht hinbekommen. Der Trick mit dem großen Foto hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen.


----------



## alterknochen (20. April 2012)

bäämm...super bike!


----------



## sluette (20. April 2012)

schönes kiste, aber bei den decals hättest du dir ein bisschen mehr mühe geben können...


----------



## krawa (20. April 2012)

Danke fürs Lob. Die Decals sind von Nicolai orginal so verklebt worden. Ich finde sie aber gar nicht schlecht. Ursprünglich hatte ich sie in rot bestellt, ich muss aber sagen, das blau finde ich sehr passig.
Einwenig nachdenklich bin ich eher wegen des goldes bei Bremse und Sattelstütze. Bevor ich aber da wieder etwas ändere habe ich erst einmal viel Spass mit dem Argon und lasse die Optik Optik sein.


----------



## Simbl (20. April 2012)

Richtig geil


----------



## Kontragonist (20. April 2012)

Ich finde das goldene Zeugs auch "passig" â gibt dem ganzen einen ungezwungenen Look. Spitzen Kiste


----------



## Andiduro (21. April 2012)

Mein neues Helius AM. Spacerturm kommt natürlich weg sobald ich mich festgelegt habe und Umwerfer fehlt noch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bei den grünen Griffen bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Aber Hauptsache es fährt erstmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (21. April 2012)

Schaut super aus das Argon!


----------



## dr.juggles (21. April 2012)

schöne baiks das argon und das helius am.

ist das am ein L und welche farbe gepulvert? soll das schwarz sein oder dunkles zeltgrau wie das pinion am?


----------



## Green Epic (21. April 2012)

Sehr schönes Helius  
Diese Farbkombi hatte ich auch mal überlegt.


----------



## Eksduro (21. April 2012)

hab zwar ne kleine blau-abneigung aber das gesamtbild überzeugt

und mal noch jemand der nen vivid air drin hat und den im zweiten loch vom ULH eingehangen hat


----------



## trailterror (21. April 2012)

Jau, geiles AM!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2012)

@geracer warum den oberen Spacerturm weg,??? - bringt doch zusätzliche stabilität.

 kontra  kettenstrebenschutz und griffe. 

ansonsten super Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (21. April 2012)

geracer schrieb:


> Mein neues Helius AM...



schönes dingen, was hast'n da für laufräder aufgebaut?


----------



## franky-biking (21. April 2012)

krawa schrieb:


> Dank dir!!!!
> Ich habe es nicht hinbekommen. Der Trick mit dem großen Foto hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen.



Mir auch noch nicht! Wie geht das! Bitte einmal Kurzanleitung für nen PC-Legasteniker. Thanx!


----------



## Timmy35 (21. April 2012)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Mir auch noch nicht! Wie geht das! Bitte einmal Kurzanleitung für nen PC-Legasteniker. Thanx!



Du gehst einfach zu dem bild in deiner galerie. Unten rechts ist ein button Mit "einbetten mit bbc- code oder html" da  klickste drauf und kopierts den text fur bbc einfach 1 zu 1 in deinen beitrag.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2012)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Mir auch noch nicht! Wie geht das! Bitte einmal Kurzanleitung für nen PC-Legasteniker. Thanx!



--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286185


----------



## Eksduro (22. April 2012)

hier mal ein indoor foto...vom rad ist nicht viel zu sehen, aber ich mag das foto irgendwie ... vinyl meets alu


----------



## blutbuche (22. April 2012)

@geracer : da schau  , der waldsee  - fähst du oft dort ???
 schönes bike , bis auf die grünen  griffe 
@arthur : ..wegen der optik , wohl --- womit er recht hat ...


----------



## dr.juggles (22. April 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> hier mal ein indoor foto...vom rad ist nicht viel zu sehen, aber ich mag das foto irgendwie ... vinyl meets alu



kenn ich irgendwoher 





hätte nur damals nicht soviel geld in das schwarze gold investieren sollen...hätte lieber noch ein argon fr, ein argon road ...


----------



## Eksduro (22. April 2012)

hamma 

...jetzt wo ich das foto seh, mein ich wir hätten schon einmal drüber gesprochen wo du das foto das erste mal gepostet hat


----------



## Andiduro (22. April 2012)

Das Helius ist in L und Zeltgrau. Find den Spacerturm optisch nicht so shcön deswegen soll er noch weg . Kettenstrebenschutz ist noch Schlauch und Panzertape vllt. kommt noch was anderes hin.


----------



## Andiduro (23. April 2012)

Laufräder sind diese hier: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...s-4Way-Pro-Enduro-911-Laufradsatz::21783.html.
Relativ günstig mal schaun ob die was taugen. Ein paar Meinungen gibts im Forum schon, scheinen nicht so schlecht zu sein und erster Eindruck ist auch positiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michunddich (24. April 2012)




----------



## Ferkelmann (24. April 2012)

HR Bremse fehlt


----------



## Timmy35 (24. April 2012)

Das Bike hat auf jeden Fall bessere Fotos verdient.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. April 2012)

Schigge Farbe (welche?) - heißer Ofen. Das mit den Fotos stimmt (das mit der Bremse auch).


----------



## Luke-VTT (24. April 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Schigge Farbe (welche?) - heißer Ofen. Das mit den Fotos stimmt (das mit der Bremse auch).



Erinnert mich an dieses - nach wie vor wunderschöne - FR, das mich zum Nicolai-Fan gemacht hat.


----------



## blutbuche (24. April 2012)

mit  sowas kann ich auch dienen


----------



## stabilo (24. April 2012)

Wie heißt denn wohl der Rotton? Ist das das Firedepartment red? Danke


----------



## Stagediver (24. April 2012)

Dann muss ich wohl auch mein ehemaliges Feuerwehrbike herzeigen 







Grüße


----------



## Luke-VTT (24. April 2012)

stabilo schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn wohl der Rotton? Ist das das Firedepartment red? Danke



exakt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michunddich (24. April 2012)

habe mein Handy verloren, deswegen kann ich keine gescheiten Fotos machen. Das kommt irgendwann.


Farbe ist Feuerwehrrot.


Bei der Bremse warte ich schon Monate lang bis die es mal auf lager haben.


Weisse Räder kann ich ja immer mal tauschen. Mal schwarz mal weiss. Im moment aber bin ich auf weiss geil.


Und da werden viele meckern: das ist ein Carbon Lenker. Und hier und da Carbon- und Titanteile.
Ich muss einfach mal selber Carbon testen.


----------



## Harvester (25. April 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl auch mein ehemaliges Feuerwehrbike herzeigen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch (oder genau deswegen) wenn es ein Panzer (oder Baukran) ist - jeder sollte sowas haben... 
Und wenn es nur zum Posen ist "...und das is mein Bike fürs Grobe"


----------



## Stagediver (25. April 2012)

Doppeltgemoppelt


----------



## Stagediver (25. April 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> Auch (oder genau deswegen) wenn es ein Panzer (oder Baukran) ist - jeder sollte sowas haben...
> Und wenn es nur zum Posen ist "...und das is mein Bike fürs Grobe"




 Der Rahmen hat 2011 sogar beim Megavalanche herhalten dürfen... zum Fahren versteht sich...


----------



## Locke_Denny (27. April 2012)

hier mal was aus den staaten..

Nicolai Argon FR + Nicolai ION 18
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1109556


Nicolai ION 18 = 16.36kg



Nicolai Argon FR = 12,7kg




Gruss
Denny


----------



## tommi101 (27. April 2012)

Respektabler Fuhrpark! Beide Bikes gefallen mir sehr gut....jetzt nur nur die beiden 301 gegen EIN Helius AC tauschen  

Wünsche Euch allen ein hammerschönes Bike-WE...das Wetter soll ja bundesweit spitze werden 
@ Denny
Wie wird es in den Staaten sein, da hab ich noch nicht nach geschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (27. April 2012)

Zwei tolle Räder


----------



## JJspeeD (27. April 2012)

Entlich wieder zeit zum Biken. Nach Monaten in der Klinik.

Ich hab folgene sachen geändert.

888 Raus 66 Rc2 Eta 2007 rein wird noch ein Service gemacht.
Holzfeller Vorbau 43mm
800 Lenker gekürzt auf 740

Gewicht: 18,26 Kg 

Es wird noch soo viel verändert hauptsache die Karre läuft ^^


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. April 2012)

Sattelstellung ist aber auch noch nicht final?


----------



## Ti-Max (28. April 2012)

Gutes Ufo


----------



## Zonerider (28. April 2012)

derzeit respektable 16,76kg ...

erweiterter Freeride-Aufbau

- CCDB Air
- 34er KB

- 510g

DH Umbau

- Boxxer WC
- Sixpack Driver 780mm
- 2.5 Baron
- RaceFace 50mm + 2cm tiefere Front


----------



## Martin1508 (29. April 2012)

Moin,

so hier mal ein kurzes Update. Der CCDB Air ist diese Woche geliefert worden. Hab ihn jetzt mit Huber Bushing eingebaut und bin heute auf der ersten Tour gewesen. Ich kann nur sagen es ist kein Vergleich zum Monarch Plus. Wie der CC muß ein Dämpfer funktionieren. Super Ansprechverhalten und trotz der vielen Möglichkeiten recht einfach abzustimmen. Die Grundeinstellungen von CC passen meiner Meinung nach zum AM und zu dem, was ich gerne hätte. Hier für die, die evtl. auch den Dämpfer fahren wollen:

Bei 95 Kilo mit Gerödel:

- Zweite Position von oben
- 145 PSI (deutlich weniger als der Monarch)
- HSC 1 Umdrehung zu (schön plush)
- LSC 10 Klicks zu (kaum pumpen im Wiegetritt)
- HSR 1 Umdrehung zu (schnell genug bei harten Einschlägen ohne zu kicken)
- LSR 9 Klicks zu (hier probier noch aus)

Also, es war auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung, das Geld zu investieren.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## dr.juggles (29. April 2012)

könnte immer noch kotzen dass ich den monarch gekauft hab...


----------



## [ApeX] (29. April 2012)

An meinem Helius FR gab es nun auch ein Update:   

RockShox Totem Coil --> Bos Devile TRC (160mm)
FOX DHX 4.0 --> Bos Vip´R

Ich lasse mal die Bilder sprechen....































und etwas größer unter:

www.a-pex.de/nicolai_bos_1.jpg
www.a-pex.de/nicolai_bos_2.jpg
www.a-pex.de/nicolai_bos_3.jpg
www.a-pex.de/nicolai_bos_4.jpg
www.a-pex.de/nicolai_bos_5.jpg
www.a-pex.de/nicolai_bos_6.jpg


Und danke noch mal an *Guru* und *AK77* für den Boxenstopp artigen Fahrwerks wechsel! 

Next Step --> Hammerschmidt los werden....


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2012)

gute seite  letzte seite.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. April 2012)

Lecker....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JJspeeD (29. April 2012)

Morgen gibt es wieder neue Bilder.
Hab gestern mein Sattel noch mit Carbon Folie verschönert und heute hat die Gabel ein Service bekommen und direkt mal wieder 30g wenig macht 18Kg genau


----------



## pfalz (30. April 2012)

@Apex,

Bitte Rückmeldung über den BOS-Dämpfer im FR, das schwebt mir auch noch vor...welcher Tune fährst Du (01 oder 02), wieviele O-Ringe?


----------



## pfalz (30. April 2012)

P.S. Sehr schönes FR!


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. April 2012)

JJspeeD schrieb:


> ...Hab gestern mein Sattel noch mit Carbon Folie verschönert und heute hat die Gabel ein Service bekommen und direkt mal wieder 30g wenig macht 18Kg genau



Carbonfolie würde ich mir nie ans Bike tun. Wozu auch?
Carbonlook ist ne Lachnummer 

Hab jetzt testweise auch Carbon unterm Hintern und nach der Tour gestern ziemliches Aua


----------



## JJspeeD (30. April 2012)

Aber es ist schöner als das langweilige Schwarz .
Und da ich über 3 meter folie habe und das zeug mal aufbrauchen muss warum nicht ^^.


----------



## Fully-Max (30. April 2012)

[ApeX];9454707 schrieb:
			
		

> An meinem Helius FR gab es nun auch ein Update:
> 
> RockShox Totem Coil --> Bos Devile TRC (160mm)
> FOX DHX 4.0 --> Bos Vip´R
> ...




Hammer FR 
Warst du mit den Bos Elementen schon in richtig grobem Terrain unterwegs? Habe die gleiche Gabel und bin restlos begeistert.

Gruß Max


----------



## [ApeX] (1. Mai 2012)

@Pfalz

Nach zwei kürzeren Ausfahrten bin ich recht angetan von dem Dämpfer. Aber ein wirkliches Fazit will ich erst nach ausgiebigeren Test´s abgeben. Welches Tune ich fahre kann ich dir gar nicht sagen. Dämpfer wurde unter angabe von Rahmen und Fahrergewicht geordert. Ich verlasse mich da mal auf BOS.

@Fully-Max

Ja ich war auch schon in gröberen Gelände. Muss da allerdings noch etwas Abstimmungsarbeit leisten. Aber bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ribisl (5. Mai 2012)

Meine Schätzchen:


----------



## OldSchool (5. Mai 2012)

Super!!!

Wo ist dein Nicolai??? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (5. Mai 2012)




----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2012)

@ribisl: sehr geil, auch wenn ich die zwei links mit anderen Rahmen aufbauen würde.

Was sagt deine Frau dazu, dass da 20k in Rädern rumstehen ?


----------



## ribisl (5. Mai 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Super!!!
> 
> Wo ist dein Nicolai??? ;-)



....

Habs garnit gsehen, dass des der Fred im Nicolai Forum ist SORRY!
Hab eigentlich nach einem "Fuhrpark" Fred gsucht und der hier schien mir am passensten für meine Poserei.....

Nicolai hab ich nicht also lösch ich mein Post............


----------



## ribisl (5. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @ribisl: sehr geil, auch wenn ich die zwei links mit anderen Rahmen aufbauen würde.
> 
> Was sagt deine Frau dazu, dass da 20k in Rädern rumstehen ?



Ähm....welche Frau?


nö nö....Frau Ribisl wurde mit einer Syren und einem Würfel Rennrad besänftigt


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2012)

Ne paßt schon...hat sich ja aufgeklärt

G.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2012)

ribisl schrieb:


> Ähm....welche Frau?
> 
> 
> nö nö....Frau Ribisl wurde mit einer Syren und einem Würfel Rennrad besänftigt



Gute Taktik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoJan (8. Mai 2012)

SLX wird noch gegen eine schwarze XT getauscht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Mai 2012)

Grüße aus dem Vinschgau....


----------



## stuk (9. Mai 2012)

da bin ich auch bald.......
schönen urlaub noch


----------



## blutbuche (9. Mai 2012)

..und biste zufrieden ? (zufriedener als mim nonius???)


----------



## blutbuche (10. Mai 2012)

... von heute mittag - schöne tour  wars


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... von heute mittag - schöne tour  wars



schön... schön wärs,- bei uns schüttet es.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..und biste zufrieden ? (zufriedener als mim nonius???)



Hallo,

das Nonius ist ein echt gutes Rad, aber das AM ist einfach eine andere Liga und daher nicht ganz zu vergleichen. 
Ich finde den Hinterbau bei AM besser und es geht bergauf besser.
Morgen geht es auf Tour mit 3500hm.... Bergab.


----------



## blutbuche (11. Mai 2012)

...na , dann viel spass - @arthur : .hier hatte es gestern  28 grad , heute 27 ... und sonne pur


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...na , dann viel spass - @arthur : .hier hatte es gestern  28 grad , heute 27 ... und sonne pur



+21 und gewitter   der typische ruhrpott sommer.


----------



## xcrace77 (12. Mai 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1120352


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcrace77 (12. Mai 2012)




----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2012)




----------



## dr.juggles (21. Mai 2012)

in natura sehr chic das radl.

haben uns doch letzte woche in torbole vorm coop getroffen?

habe abends noch jemand mit einem grün eloxierten am gesehen...diamondaine evtl?






evel schrieb:


> Hab mal noch ein paar Fotos von meinem neu Schmuckstück gemacht.
> Was noch geändert werden muss is die Stütze, Reverb oder Black Mamba bin mir noch nicht sicher.
> Bei der Silbernen Kurbel weis ich noch nicht ob ich se drin lasse, find se mit nem sw Bash garnet mal so schlecht.
> Wo ich allerdings noch am meisten dran Arbeiten muss ist der Dämpfer. Ist Momentan noch recht Straff bei ca35% Sag
> ...


----------



## Boondog (22. Mai 2012)

Hi,
hier das neue Radel für den Nachwuchs


----------



## richard.a (22. Mai 2012)

Boondog schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier das neue Radel für den Nachwuchs




wo?


----------



## Boondog (22. Mai 2012)




----------



## nicolai.fan (22. Mai 2012)

geht doch !


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Mai 2012)

Geil !

ich bin ja BMXTB Befürworter, jeder sollte eins haben


----------



## Ge!st (24. Mai 2012)

Mein AM mit Hope Laufradsatz (die Aufkleber kommen noch runter). Die silberfarbenen Deemax sehen schon cooler aus, aber dafür ist der Hope Laufradsatz einiges leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. Mai 2012)

SUUUPER  nur die Ped. wollen mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> SUUUPER  nur die Ped. wollen mir nicht gefallen.



Hey, wenn das halbe Budget in die Treter fließt, erwartet man ein bisschen mehr Respekt 

Silber war cooler  ob man das Eloxal gefahrlos von den Flow runter ätzen kann 

PS: Das gleiche mit den Pedalen


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Mai 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Hey, wenn das halbe Budget in die Treter fließt, erwartet man ein bisschen mehr Respekt
> 
> Silber war cooler  ob man das Eloxal gefahrlos von den Flow runter ätzen kann
> 
> PS: Das gleiche mit den Pedalen



 

mir gefällt die Form nicht


----------



## der-gute (24. Mai 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Silber war cooler â ob man das Eloxal gefahrlos von den Flow runter Ã¤tzen kann



silber IST geiler:





keine Flow - Supra 30


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> silber IST geiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOING


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Mein AM mit Hope Laufradsatz (die Aufkleber kommen noch runter). Die silberfarbenen Deemax sehen schon cooler aus, aber dafür ist der Hope Laufradsatz einiges leichter.




Sehr schöööön ...trotz der blauen Pedale

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (24. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sehr schöööön ...trotz der blauen Pedale
> 
> G.



kann mich dem nur anschliessen, 
sehr schön auch vor allem das HS-Pimpkit 

@Ge!st, um wieviel ist das AM den nun leichter geworden?!?! sprich was bringt es denn so auf die Waage?


----------



## Ge!st (24. Mai 2012)

Ich habe pro Laufrad ca. 150 g eingespart gegenüber den Deemax mit Rubber Queen UST. Allerdings nutzen ich zurzeit bei den neuen Laufrädern einen Schlauch + Fat Albert UST und so sollte mit einem normalen Reifen oder auf UST umgerüstet noch ein Paar Gramm weniger drin sein!

Mein AM liegt jetzt bei fast genau 16 kg.


----------



## BOSTAD (24. Mai 2012)

Zwischen FA UST und normal liegen bestimmt 200g/ Reifen...da geht noch was....btw geiles Bike!,


----------



## trailterror (25. Mai 2012)

HS pimpkit und pedale gefallen mir nicht. Ist aber reine geschmackssache...rad finde ich aber dennoch gut


----------



## Elfriede (25. Mai 2012)

Was ihr bloß gegen die Pedale habt. Für mich sind das die besten Flats die ich je gefahren bin. Kleben absolut zuverlässig an den Schuhsohlen und sind nicht so unangenehm klobig wie der Standard. Und die Verarbeitung ist für mich über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Mai 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Was ihr bloß gegen die Pedale habt.


sind Blau


----------



## blutbuche (26. Mai 2012)

....was wir gegen sie  "haben" ??- sie gefallen u ns einfach nicht . so einfach . -


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Mai 2012)

Boondog schrieb:


>



Der Hammer
und heute stand ich mal wieder im Keller von meinem Kumpel Stephan nur der hat mit dem Internet nicht viel am Hut



Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Kontragonist (26. Mai 2012)

Der Stephan könnt hier wohl den einen oder anderen Daumen einheimsen, wenn er mitspielen würde


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Mai 2012)

aber auch keine schöne pedale soweit ich sehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (26. Mai 2012)

find ich schon ...


----------



## Kontragonist (26. Mai 2012)

2x Sudpin III S-Pro â meine Daumen hat er beide


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Mai 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Der Stephan könnt hier wohl den einen oder anderen Daumen einheimsen, wenn er mitspielen würde



Das habe ich ihm auch gesagt aber er steht mit dem Computer auf Kriegsfuß und macht euch mal wegen den Pedalen keine Gedanken. Da liegen im Keller genug rum, aber wichtig ist ja auch der Grip und da sind wir von NC-17 restlos begeistert und das Aussehen kommt dann erst an 2. Stelle Aber hier ist noch ein wenig Nachschub







und von diesem kleinen Schmuckstück möchte er sich jetzt trennen, da es leider nur im Keller steht und er ja auch genug andere Spielgeräte hat Und unsere Frauen schütteln über unsere Räder ja eh schon seit etlichen Jahren die Köpfe



Also wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden und ich werde dannden Verbindungsmann spielen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## blutbuche (27. Mai 2012)

das orange  !!!


----------



## Brickowski (27. Mai 2012)

Main(s).....ich finds immernoch saustark!


----------



## blutbuche (27. Mai 2012)

is ja auch schön !!!!!


----------



## sluette (28. Mai 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Das habe ich ihm auch gesagt



zusammen mit dem orangenen AM ist da ja mal ne palette die fast alle abdeckt. allerdings sind mir die schwarz-goldenen eindeutig zu schwarz-gold und die verwendung des RS Monarch im AM macht aus meiner sicht auch nur sehr begrenzt sinn.


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Mai 2012)

@sluette
Wir konnten ja gar nicht glauben, dass Stephan mal ein Nicolai fährt, was nicht überwiegend schwarz ist Und er ist sich halt seiner Linie immer treu geblieben und das ist ja auch ein Zeichen für Beständigkeit und seine eigene Überzeugung und zum Monarch kann ich immer nur schreiben, dass mich dieser Dämpfer total überzeugt hat und Stephan auch Wir fahren ihn jetzt beide seit über einem Jahr(und ich wollte eigentlich nie Luftfederelemente fahren) und er verrichtet klaglos seinen Dienst und bei ihm auch und derjenige, der dieses Rad zusammengestellt hat, weiß ganz genau welche Dinge der SRAM-Familie funtionieren und welche nicht und bis jetzt sind wir mit den Tipps immer gut gefahren Also meiner Auffassung von Allmountain kommt das schon sehr nahe, obwohl meine Meinung da nicht zählt Ich halte auch meine Durolux für eine Top-Gabel und andere erzählen immer, dass die Gabel erst getuned werden muss damit sie funtioniert
Gruß Jens!


----------



## sluette (28. Mai 2012)

beständigkeit finde ich gut und an den karren gibts ja auch nix auszusetzten. wäre auch langweilig wenn mir hier jedes bike gefällt. 
du zählst für mich hier zum kreis der seriösen user, weswegen ich dir deine monarch empfehlung auch abnehme und mir gedanken mache warum mein 09er monarch und mein 12er monarch plus nur so schlecht funktioniert hat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Mai 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> beständigkeit finde ich gut und an den karren gibts ja auch nix auszusetzten. wäre auch langweilig wenn mir hier jedes bike gefällt.
> du zählst für mich hier zum kreis der seriösen user, weswegen ich dir deine monarch empfehlung auch abnehme und mir gedanken mache warum mein 09er monarch und mein 12er monarch plus nur so schlecht funktioniert hat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seriös find ich gut, aber du mußt bei den Dämpfern bedenken, dass es bestimmte Tunes gibt, die auf den Hinterbau abgestimmt sind und das ist bei vielen nicht der Fall Mein Monarch beim Hackengas ist ein 3.1 Tune B  und er funktioniert einwandfrei Vielleicht war ja das dein Problem
So jetzt gehe ich aber aufs Bike und genieß die Heimfahrt bei dem Wetter
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Mai 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @sluette
> Wir konnten ja gar nicht glauben, dass Stephan mal ein Nicolai fährt, was nicht überwiegend schwarz ist Und er ist sich halt seiner Linie immer treu geblieben und das ist ja auch ein Zeichen für Beständigkeit und seine eigene Überzeugung und zum Monarch kann ich immer nur schreiben, dass mich dieser Dämpfer total überzeugt hat und Stephan auch Wir fahren ihn jetzt beide seit über einem Jahr(und ich wollte eigentlich nie Luftfederelemente fahren) und er verrichtet klaglos seinen Dienst und bei ihm auch und derjenige, der dieses Rad zusammengestellt hat, weiß ganz genau welche Dinge der SRAM-Familie funtionieren und welche nicht und bis jetzt sind wir mit den Tipps immer gut gefahren Also meiner Auffassung von Allmountain kommt das schon sehr nahe, obwohl meine Meinung da nicht zählt Ich halte auch meine Durolux für eine Top-Gabel und andere erzählen immer, dass die Gabel erst getuned werden muss damit sie funtioniert
> Gruß Jens!



Meine Durolux funktionierte auch sehr gut. Nach 10 Tagen im Vinschgau bin ich mit Buchsenspiel nach Hause gefahren.
Mal schauen, ob es auf Garantie läuft.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Mai 2012)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1132447]
	
[/URL]

la bella nera... 

15,5 kg und sicher nicht perfekt (z.b. rockring)... aber so wie sie da steht fährt sie sich traumhaft und es ist wie immer schön zu wissen, dass 

a) noch gewichtsspar-

und

b) optiktuningpotential

vorhanden ist.


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Mai 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Seriös find ich gut, aber du mußt bei den Dämpfern bedenken, dass es bestimmte Tunes gibt, die auf den Hinterbau abgestimmt sind und das ist bei vielen nicht der Fall Mein Monarch beim Hackengas ist ein 3.1 Tune B  und er funktioniert einwandfrei Vielleicht war ja das dein Problem
> So jetzt gehe ich aber aufs Bike und genieß die Heimfahrt bei dem Wetter
> Gruß Jens!



es hat leider einen bitteren beigeschmack wenn man den dämpfer direkt bei N kauft mit dem empfohlenen tune für das spezielle radl und das ding geht wie ein sack nüsse.
kann doch nicht sein, dass der dämpfer erst nach teurem umshimmen/tuning funktioniert wie er soll


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube es ist sehr individuell, was jeder Fahrer braucht. 
Meine Talas funktioniert auch Super, obwohl einige anderer Meinung sind.
Daher ist es mit dem Dämpfer ähnlich, oder ?
Als N Fahrer ist man leider Top-Qualität gewohnt!


----------



## GeEk (28. Mai 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Geil !
> 
> ich bin ja BMXTB Befürworter, jeder sollte eins haben



Wie sieht es mit dem Einsatzgebite des BMXTB's ?? Was fährst du damit (bzw. an alle: was fahrt ihr) damit bzw. wo ist Ende??
Ich überlege seit einiger Zeit meinen Fuhrpark um ein Hardtail zu erweitern hänge aber zwischen dem Argon FR und eben dem BMXTB. 
Die Vernuft sagt Argon wegen breiterm Einsatzgebiet aber eigentlich gefällt mir das BMXTB besser...

Grüße,

der GeEk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (28. Mai 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> ...
> So jetzt gehe ich aber aufs Bike und genieß die Heimfahrt bei dem Wetter...



genau, bei mir hat's heute leider nur für 2h kruppwald gereicht, war trotzdem klasse bei dem wetter!


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist sehr individuell, was jeder Fahrer braucht.
> Meine Talas funktioniert auch Super, obwohl einige anderer Meinung sind.
> Daher ist es mit dem Dämpfer ähnlich, oder ?
> Als N Fahrer ist man leider Top-Qualität gewohnt!


 
So dürfte es in den meisten Fällen liegen!

Meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau:



biketechnisch jetzt auch im neuen Jahrtausend angekommen! von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

von rot/gold Baujahr 1998 auf rot/gold/grün ist ja mal gerade eine Farbe mehr für 2012. 
Bn jetzt gerade dabei, neu radfahren zu lernen


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Mai 2012)

weiß nicht, welches schöner ist?
dein tandem oder das helius am?

beide


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Mai 2012)

ich möchte nie gezwungen sein, mich für eins entscheiden zu müssen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Mai 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> ich möchte nie gezwungen sein, mich für eins entscheiden zu müssen.



Das kenne ich und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Radelund dein Tandem weckt auch immer schöne Erinnerungen bei mir

@dr.juggles
Bezüglich Dämpfer kann ich ja nur meine subjektiven Erfahrungen wiedergeben und Nicolais fahren wir schon seit den Anfängen von Kalle und wir hatten eigentlich noch nie ein Problem mit den Dämpfern mit einer Ausnahme(waren damals die Romic-Dämpfer im UFO-ST, aber der hielt auch nicht lange in meiner Wildsau War gut gemeint, aber in der Haltbarkeit ein Desaster) Es ist hier ja schon richtig geschrieben worden, die Vorlieben vom Federverhalten sind total unterschiedlich und ich bin da total leicht zufrieden zustellen. Ich kann mit dem ganzen Schnick-Schnack nichts anfangen. Eine Federelement muss einfedern&ausfedern und das ziemlich geschmeidig und sie sollte nicht durchschlagenund die Zugstufe bekomme ich auch immer eingestellt Aber dann ist eigentlich auch gut und eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, was ein von Nicolai empfohlener Dämpfer nicht funktioniert. Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel und dann sollte man wieder den Kontakt zu Nicolai aufnehmen und das Problem ansprechen. Es gibt eigentlich für fast jedes Problem eine Lösung. Man muss nur drüber reden
@oldrizzo
Auch ein feines Spielgerät
@sluette
Bei mir war es heute nachmittag nur eine Stunde, aber dafür hört mein Arbeitsweg im Sommer immer so auf
Ist fast direkt vor der Haustür und dann noch eine Abfahrt und ich bin bei der Familie
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## WODAN (29. Mai 2012)

GeEk schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Einsatzgebite des BMXTB's ?? Was fährst du damit (bzw. an alle: was fahrt ihr) damit bzw. wo ist Ende??
> Ich überlege seit einiger Zeit meinen Fuhrpark um ein Hardtail zu erweitern hänge aber zwischen dem Argon FR und eben dem BMXTB.
> Die Vernuft sagt Argon wegen breiterm Einsatzgebiet aber eigentlich gefällt mir das BMXTB besser...
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich antworte mal für Kuwahades, sind ja alle aus dem gleichen Landkreis 
Bevor es das Argon FR im Sortiment von Nicolai gab bin ich mein BMXTB mit längerem Sitzrohr auf kleineren Touren gefahren. Trotzdem ist es immer noch flink genug für eine Runde Pumptrack.
Dann habe ich mir ein Argon FR aufgebaut: einfach geniales Singletrailbike mit trotzdem verspielten Fahreigenschaften bergab.

Wenn Du ein Bike für kleinere Ausfahrten oder Pumtrackrunden mit hohem Spaßfaktor haben willst: BMXTB
Wenn Du längere Touren fahren willst und es trotzdem bergab laufen lassen willst: Argon FR


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Mai 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich antworte mal für Kuwahades, sind ja alle aus dem gleichen Landkreis
> Bevor es das Argon FR im Sortiment von Nicolai gab bin ich mein BMXTB mit längerem Sitzrohr auf kleineren Touren gefahren. Trotzdem ist es immer noch flink genug für eine Runde Pumptrack.
> ...



Das würde ich auch so sehen Halt beides klasse Räder aber man sollte genau überlegen für welchen Einsatzzweck es hauptsächlich dienen soll. Und wenn es mehr Richtung Tour geht, ist ein Argon FR schon ein Pfund


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Mai 2012)

GeEk schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Einsatzgebite des BMXTB's ?? Was fährst du damit (bzw. an alle: was fahrt ihr) damit bzw. wo ist Ende??
> Ich überlege seit einiger Zeit meinen Fuhrpark um ein Hardtail zu erweitern hänge aber zwischen dem Argon FR und eben dem BMXTB.
> Die Vernuft sagt Argon wegen breiterm Einsatzgebiet aber eigentlich gefällt mir das BMXTB besser...
> 
> ...



Gud`n
Wodan hat wahrscheinlich recht.
Denke aber mal mein BMXTB in L ist von 2005 und hat einen flachen Lenkwinkel und ein 580 mm langes Oberrohr und ist wahrscheinlich daher eher tourentauglich als so manch anderes BMXTB.
bin mit dem Rahmen sehr zufrieden, fahre jetzt auch noch eine GD Sattelstütze, bald rüste ich noch eine Dreist und eine neue XT Kurbel nach, habe schon alles da aber ich komm wie immer zu nix 
Dann ist es für mich die perfekte Singeltrailrakete 
würde sogar mal die 36er Fox aus dem Helius ausprobieren wollen 
aber ich brauche wahrscheinlich nur die passende Feder für die 2006er 32er Vanilla, leider kann ich die niergends mehr finden, deshalb fahre ich extrahart, passt aber eigentlich auch sehr gut zum Hinterbau, aber ich suche noch nach ner normal harten Feder, wer eine hat bitte melden 

@ Bernd 
wo kann man denn bei uns am besten mal zuverlässig und günstig die Bremsen entlüften und Bremsflüssigkeit erneuern lassen ?


----------



## Deleted 55153 (29. Mai 2012)

Mark sein Bike. Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## IchWars (29. Mai 2012)

Sehr geil!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (29. Mai 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Mark sein Bike. Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.



Schick, allerdings finde ich persönlich die G-Boxx in komplett gold etwas viel. Aber "Geschmackssache sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife" 
Und die Züge etwas lang.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2012)

Post war doppelt 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Mark sein Bike. Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.



Das ist ja mal krass 

@Williwildsau: Schöner Spielplatz vor deiner Haustür

G.


----------



## WODAN (29. Mai 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gud`n
> Wodan hat wahrscheinlich recht.
> Denke aber mal mein BMXTB in L ist von 2005 und hat einen flachen Lenkwinkel und ein 580 mm langes Oberrohr und ist wahrscheinlich daher eher tourentauglich als so manch anderes BMXTB.
> bin mit dem Rahmen sehr zufrieden, fahre jetzt auch noch eine GD Sattelstütze, bald rüste ich noch eine Dreist und eine neue XT Kurbel nach, habe schon alles da aber ich komm wie immer zu nix
> ...



"Tourentauglich" für kleine Ausritte 



Kuwahades schrieb:


> @ Bernd
> wo kann man denn bei uns am besten mal zuverlässig und günstig die Bremsen entlüften und Bremsflüssigkeit erneuern lassen ?



Keine Ahnung, das macht man doch selbst


----------



## Eksduro (29. Mai 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Mark sein Bike. Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.




...richtig geil !

...würd auch perfekt in die flotte von williwillibalds kumpel passen (eine Seite vorher)...

ich würd noch den dämpfer gegen nen vivid air tauschen und dann sofort nehmen


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Mai 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> "Tourentauglich" für kleine Ausritte
> 
> ey !
> 
> Keine Ahnung, das macht man doch selbst



ja ich wills ja auch mal probieren, aber wenns Kind im Bett liegt schläft de Babba auch meistens gleich mit


----------



## WODAN (29. Mai 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ####, aber wenns Kind im Bett liegt schläft de Babba auch meistens gleich mit



Bei mir nicht anderster


----------



## Joshua60 (29. Mai 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Mark sein Bike. Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


 So ein schönes Rad hat schon ein größeres Bild verdient, oder?


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Mai 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Mark sein Bike. Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.



Da ist ja noch einer mit dem Schwarz/Gold-Faible

@jörg
Da bin ich schon als Kind BMX gefahren und jetzt fährt mein Sohn mit seinem MTB dort seine ersten Runden Ist auch mal schön, dass gewisse Dinge im Wald geduldet werden Obwohl, wenn die Kiddies hier so weiter machen, ist das auch nur eine Frage der Zeit, wie lange das noch gut geht

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (29. Mai 2012)

und mit oldschool Flite


----------



## Deleted 55153 (29. Mai 2012)

Ich danke Euch für Eure sehr sachlichen Beiträge. Der Dämpfer wird noch gegen DHX Air, der z.Z. nicht lieferbar ist, getauscht.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (29. Mai 2012)

Danke für Eure sachlichen Anmerkungen.
Hier findet Ihr ein grösseres Bild vom Nucleon: http://www.simonbikes.de/nic.imgs/nucleonAM/nuclAM800.jpg


----------



## Team Nicolai (29. Mai 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Mark sein Bike. Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.



Porno

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Deleted 55153 (29. Mai 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Porno
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Der Thomas



Hey Thomas, was geht ab bei Dir?


----------



## Team Nicolai (29. Mai 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Hey Thomas, was geht ab bei Dir?



alles prima wird zeit das wir uns mal wieder sehen, kommst du nach willingen?

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRW-1604 (29. Mai 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Mark sein Bike. Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.




Schönes bike. Was ist das für eine Bremsscheibe am HR?


----------



## sluette (30. Mai 2012)

NRW-1604 schrieb:


> Schönes bike. Was ist das für eine Bremsscheibe am HR?



kann man zwar aufgrund der bildgröße nicht sooo toll erkennen, sollte aber eine 203mm hope v2 floating sein.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Mai 2012)

Technisch sehr schön aufgebaut 
Leitungen nur noch kürzen.. aber was sind das für Pedale? Sehen aus wie sowas hier






Falls die auch noch nicht final sind, bitte als Ersatz keine Goldenen


----------



## Sporky (30. Mai 2012)

Zunächst erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Kritiken an meinem Bike! 



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Technisch sehr schön aufgebaut
> Leitungen nur noch kürzen.. aber was sind das für Pedale? Sehen aus wie sowas hier
> 
> 
> ...



Waren auch nur zur Probefahrt montiert. Wurden ersetzt durch Shimano XTR PD-M985 Trail: (Ein bisschen "goldig" sind die aber auch... )


----------



## kraftl (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo!
Hier mein Helius AC...







Gruß,
Kraftl


----------



## dr.juggles (3. Juni 2012)

top radl. ist das ein xl?


----------



## WODAN (3. Juni 2012)

Sporky schrieb:


> Zunächst erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Kritiken an meinem Bike!
> ###



Zeige lieber mal Dein EVO


----------



## Deleted 55153 (3. Juni 2012)

NRW-1604 schrieb:


> Schönes bike. Was ist das für eine Bremsscheibe am HR?



Hope V2 schwimmend 203mm


----------



## Deleted 55153 (3. Juni 2012)

Alles Schwarz.
Ralfs Nucleon AM Größe S.


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2012)

sieht richtig gut aus  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Alles Schwarz.
> Ralfs Nucleon AM Größe S.



Schwarz/schwarz...superschön

G.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. Juni 2012)

sieht extrem steil aus der LW
sonst Super schön


----------



## trailterror (3. Juni 2012)

War auch mein erster gedanke mit dem LW... Sonderwunsch oder verzerrt es einfach aufm bild?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2012)

Glaube die Wirkung kommt von einem leicht verzerrten Bild in Verbindung mit S Rahmen und tief nach unten gehendem Oberrohr
Hinterrad sieht ja auch größer aus wies vordere.

G.


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2012)

mainz


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2012)

Sieht verbogen aus

...aber erste Sahne


G.


----------



## Sporky (3. Juni 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Zeige lieber mal Dein EVO



Bitteschön:



Hab leider nur das alte Bild. Aber wenigstens wars da mal sauber


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2012)

Neben der Shiver wirkt die Box ja richtig filligran

@Simonbikes: Und schon erste Testfahrten absolviert

G.


----------



## kraftl (4. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> top radl. ist das ein xl?


@Dr. Juggles: Yepp, ist ein XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (4. Juni 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> mainz


 

geiles bild...aber ich dachte du magst diesen effekt nicht


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> ..aber ich dachte du magst diesen effekt nicht




Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von damals


----------



## Eksduro (4. Juni 2012)

...so is richtich...


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juni 2012)

aha....


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Juni 2012)

GeEk schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Einsatzgebite des BMXTB's ?? Was fährst du damit (bzw. an alle: was fahrt ihr) damit bzw. wo ist Ende??
> Ich überlege seit einiger Zeit meinen Fuhrpark um ein Hardtail zu erweitern hänge aber zwischen dem Argon FR und eben dem BMXTB.
> Die Vernuft sagt Argon wegen breiterm Einsatzgebiet aber eigentlich gefällt mir das BMXTB besser...
> 
> ...


hier isses, aber noch nicht ganz fertig 
Chromaufkleber müssen noch drauf, blauer Hope Steuersatz, rotes Zeug weg, Bremsen brauchen neue Beläge und Blut und die Speichen müssen mal nachgezogen werden und dann noch das leidige Thema mit der grünen Feder, die man nicht mehr für die Gabel bekommt 
ob ich die Pike einbauen soll ???






in meinem Album kannst Du dir die Entwicklungsstufen mal ankucken, angefangen hats mit V-Brakes


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder und Linda´s Foto ist eh erste Sahne

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juni 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> hier isses, aber noch nicht ganz fertig
> Chromaufkleber müssen noch drauf, blauer Hope Steuersatz, rotes Zeug weg, Bremsen brauchen neue Beläge und Blut und die Speichen müssen mal nachgezogen werden und dann noch das leidige Thema mit der grünen Feder, die man nicht mehr für die Gabel bekommt
> ob ich die Pike einbauen soll ???
> 
> ...


 
Rotes Gedöhns passt aber besser zur Bremsscheibe


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht bleibts unnerum rot ?


mal kucken, ich habe auch noch normale Wave Scheiben von Magura ?!
das ist eh mehr pink bei den Venti Scheiben, das sieht net schön aus


----------



## Deleted 55153 (7. Juni 2012)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> sieht extrem steil aus der LW
> sonst Super schön



Das täuscht, es ist nur durch meine unprofessionelle Aufnahme. Bin halt kein Foto Profi.


----------



## WODAN (7. Juni 2012)

Sporky schrieb:


> Bitteschön:
> 
> 
> 
> Hab leider nur das alte Bild. Aber wenigstens wars da mal sauber


----------



## Stagediver (7. Juni 2012)

Klassisch. Technisch. Böse.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2012)

Hab auch mal wieder was neues zum Zeigen, das ich heut gleich nach dem Fahren dranschrauben durft.
Glaube man erkennt was es ist...muß gleich morgen richtig getestet werden







G.


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2012)

Matsch aus der Dose? 






















Sind das die Syntace Pedale?


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Juni 2012)

there is a new sheriff in town, and that´s not reggie hammond! 
es ist der vivid air.





klobig wie ne faxe dose im zarten geröhr


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2012)

> Matsch aus der Dose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




....ne das ist doch die Sonderlackierung "Finnlandrally" von Nicalai

Ja sind die Synt(hafteuren)ace. War ein Frustkauf, weil mein Monarch Plus HV Dämpfer sich verbogen hat und niergens...garniergens ein neuer lieferbar ist ...dann hab ich einfach die Pedale bestellt 

G.


----------



## trailterror (8. Juni 2012)

@jörg

Das nenn ich mal ordentlich eingesaut

@juggles

Du hast es getan 

Berichte bei gelegenheit mal...reizt mich ja auch so ein bisschen 

Musst du halt nur noch die billige slx loswerden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2012)

@Dr. Juggles: Mit dem Vivid hab ich jetzt auch schon geliebäugelt Aber irgendwie ist mir dieser blitzartig umzustellende Hebel am Monarch ans Herz gewachsen
Bin aber immernoch etwas hin und hergerissen..hätte auch einen DubbleBarrel total billig bekommen

@Trailterror: Bin jetzt 5Tage am Stück unterwegs gewesen...und die letzten 3 hats jeden Tag so ausgesehen. Heut nur noch Gabel und Dämpfer gewartet, weil morgen kommt noch so ein Tag

G.


----------



## Brickowski (9. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> es ist der vivid air
> 
> klobig wie ne faxe dose im zarten geröhr
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1141293



Du wirst den Monarch nicht vermissen! Definitiv ne gute Wahl.
Am SO. (wenns Wetter passt!) bock auf ne Trailtour im Bayr. Odenwald?


----------



## sluette (9. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder was neues zum Zeigen, ...



klasse, ich habe die erste serie der no.9 (damals gab's noch keine 3 größen) und die laufen nun schon seit gut 1 1/2 Jahren ohne jegliche probleme.




dr.juggles schrieb:


> there is a new sheriff in town, and that´s not reggie hammond!
> es ist der vivid air...



das ist steht bei mir momentan auch noch auf der testagenda... mal sehen wann und wo ich günstig einen schiessen kann.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Juni 2012)

@dr.juggles: Super, gute Wahl. Hab zwar den DB Air aber trotzdem ist alles was nicht Monarch Plus heißt ein Fortschritt. Wirst es lieben. Jetzt noch Huber Bushing und du fragst dich, ob das gleiche Rahmen ist.

Gruss


----------



## michael620 (9. Juni 2012)

marslandung


----------



## lassereinböng (9. Juni 2012)

hat sich erledigt...


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Juni 2012)

lassereinböng schrieb:


> Würde ich mir gerne bestellen. Hast du die Maße zur Hand oder wissen die schon bescheid?



2011/12 Helius AM? Dann sind es 16x8 und 49x8. Aber vermess es nochmal. Huber fertigt auf Maß und du kannst Toleranzen vom Rahmen mit den Buchsen ausgleichen. Ich hab die vorderen z.B auf 16,5x8 drehen lassen. Gruss


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Juni 2012)

Die Huber Buchsen sind echt super... Kann ich jedem Empfehlen.


----------



## sluette (9. Juni 2012)

ich fahre auch seit gut 3 monaten Huber Bushings. Die qualität ist hervorragend und die farblichen abstimmung ist nochmal ne möglichkeit sein bike zu individualisieren. einen vorteil beim ansprechverhalten des dämpfers kann ich allerdings nicht feststellen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (9. Juni 2012)

... was ist der genaue vorteil der huber buchsen ? langlebigkeit ? 
hab im IH spiel bei den dämpferbuchsen - da ich das orig. maß nirgends bekommen habe ,  hat ein maschinenbauer sie gedreht - anscheinend aber mit ein wenig toleranz , was nun minimales spiel verursacht . is eig. nicht schlimm , aber passend wär´mir schon lieber ... -


----------



## Splash (9. Juni 2012)

Die Vorteile sind hier ziemlich gut beschrieben und dargestellt:
http://huber-bushings.com/technik/die_technik/

Vom Ansprechverhalten meine ich lediglich einen geringeren Losbrechmoment zu verspüren, als mit den Standard-Buchsen. Mein neues Baby bekommt die Tage auch welche verpasst ...


----------



## blutbuche (9. Juni 2012)

danke !


----------



## goegolo (10. Juni 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Die Vorteile sind hier ziemlich gut beschrieben und dargestellt:
> http://huber-bushings.com/technik/die_technik/
> 
> Vom Ansprechverhalten meine ich lediglich einen geringeren Losbrechmoment zu verspüren, als mit den Standard-Buchsen. Mein neues Baby bekommt die Tage auch welche verpasst ...



Warum nicht gleich einen Dämpfer mit sphärischen Kugelgelenken verbauen? -> siehe DT Swiss


----------



## blutbuche (10. Juni 2012)

...weil ich den vorhandenen gern drinlassen möchte ...


----------



## sluette (10. Juni 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich einen Dämpfer mit sphärischen Kugelgelenken verbauen? -> siehe DT Swiss



kugelgelenke schließen zwar querkräfte aus, können meines wissens nach aber nur in dämpfern mit dafür vorgesehenen augen montiert werden -> also DT. 
deren buchsenbreite ist aber auch nur in standard massen lieferbar weshalb du damit auch keine fertigungstoleranzen ausgleichen könntest. 
wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe ist die qualität von huber top, nicht zu vergleichen mit den alubuchsen die nicolai als standard ausliefert. und "in der hand" läuft das auch alles viel geschmeidiger aber beim biken ansich kann ich da keine verbesserung erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (11. Juni 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> kugelgelenke schließen zwar querkräfte aus, können meines wissens nach aber nur in dämpfern mit dafür vorgesehenen augen montiert werden -> also DT.
> deren buchsenbreite ist aber auch nur in standard massen lieferbar weshalb du damit auch keine fertigungstoleranzen ausgleichen könntest.
> wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe ist die qualität von huber top, nicht zu vergleichen mit den alubuchsen die nicolai als standard ausliefert. und "in der hand" läuft das auch alles viel geschmeidiger aber beim biken ansich kann ich da keine verbesserung erkennen.



Den CCDB kann man auch mit den Kugelgelenken bestellen bzw. nachträglich so ausstatten. 
Nachteil : dann geht halt nur noch die 8mm Schraube und keine 12,7mm Achse die wesentlich mehr aushält bei den Helius-üblichen 49mm Einbaubreite.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Deleted 55153 (11. Juni 2012)

Helius AM Rot elox. Größe S. Ich weiss, das "Kashima" passt optisch nicht so.







Verkaufe: Nicolai Bikes, Fox etc.


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2012)

ich finds naizZ


----------



## Martin1508 (11. Juni 2012)

Das Rot mit Schwarz sieht super aus.

Grüße


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2012)

hmmm... na ja.


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Juni 2012)

Rot mit Schwarz geht immer. Das Katsching-Coating passt schon. Was mir nicht gefÃ¤llt ist das WeiÃe Zeug an Bashguard und Kurbelarmen. Das Zeug in Schwarz und der Hobel schafftâs einige PlÃ¤tze rauf im Ranking


----------



## Deleted 55153 (11. Juni 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Rot mit Schwarz geht immer. Das Katsching-Coating passt schon. Was mir nicht gefÃ¤llt ist das WeiÃe Zeug an Bashguard und Kurbelarmen. Das Zeug in Schwarz und der Hobel schafftâs einige PlÃ¤tze rauf im Ranking



Stimmt, der Bashguard ist aber nicht Weiss, sondern Alu Natur und Schwarz. Der glÃ¤nzt nur so. Nur die Kurbel hat weisse Farbe drann


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Juni 2012)

Der BG stÃ¶rt (mich) aber in jedem Fall. Wirkt einfach wie ein groÃes Loch im Gesamtbild. Ich wÃ¼rde ihn schwÃ¤rzrn oder weg lassen und eine schÃ¶ne KefÃ¼ dran klemmen â Commander oder Stinger oder was in der Art. Wenn auf der Kurbel weiÃe Farbe auf schwarzem Eloxal ist, kann man die Farbe mit Aceton leicht runter putzen


----------



## blutbuche (11. Juni 2012)

@simon : gefällt , würd allerdings `ne gerade stütze reinmachen  und ´nen  lenker mit net sooooo viel rize .. schönes  bike !


----------



## Martin1508 (11. Juni 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Rot mit Schwarz geht immer. Das Katsching-Coating passt schon. Was mir nicht gefällt ist das Weiße Zeug an Bashguard und Kurbelarmen. Das Zeug in Schwarz und der Hobel schaffts einige Plätze rauf im Ranking


 

Auf die Anbauteile habe ich garnicht geachtet. Ich finde den Rahmen in der Komposition schön.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (11. Juni 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Helius AM Rot elox. Größe S. Ich weiss, das "Kashima" passt optisch nicht so.[...]


 
Die Druckstrebe in gold elox, dann geht das prima!


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2012)

papalapapp ! es geht doch nicht um die  farbzusammenstellung,- 
(für mich) doch eher um den aufbau ..  finde ihn überhaupt nicht stimmig.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Juni 2012)

warum ist da da ein e-type Umwerfer verbaut?da knallt doch die Kettenstrebe dagegen so wie der da dran hängt!


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2012)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> warum ist da da ein e-type Umwerfer verbaut?da knallt doch die Kettenstrebe dagegen so wie der da dran hängt!



ganz genau... 
Ritchey Sattelstütze mit Versatz nach hinten, dann der elend lange vorbau mit hohem spacerturm, da frag ich mich warum der S Rahmen ? 
dazu das lange schaltwerk  und der 3 fach umwerfer mit langen leitblech.
und  die langen leitungen nicht zu vergessen. 

sinnvoll und gut sieht anders aus... sorry.


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Juni 2012)

Ist das kein Direct-Mount-Umwerfer 

Subrosa wäre nicht meine Wahl, den Rest lass ich mir gefallen


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Juni 2012)

ja kann auch sein,ist aber trotzdem zu nah an der der Strebe!
optisch will ich gar nix sagen,gefällt mir ganz gut!schwarz rot gold passt doch

Hab übrigens auch was neues....ähem altes...
für´n schmalen Taler im Bikemarkt erstanden!schon 8 jahre auf den Rohren und trotzdem wie neu...


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Juni 2012)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> ja kann auch sein,ist aber trotzdem zu nah an der der Strebe!



Na das wird der Simon schon mal durchgeschaltet haben, oder 



SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> optisch will ich gar nix sagen,gefällt mir ganz gut!schwarz rot gold passt doch



Zum Glück nicht in einem auffälligen Verhältnis. Patriotismus ist eh nicht so mein Ding   aber schwraz/rot/gold ist so oder so nicht wahnsinnig fresh 

Das haben sie bei den Trikots unserer 11 ganz passabel hinbekommen


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Juni 2012)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Hab übrigens auch was neues....ähem altes...
> für´n schmalen Taler im Bikemarkt erstanden!schon 8 jahre auf den Rohren und trotzdem wie neu...



 Wenn der Vorbesitzer es in 8 Jahren nicht auf die Reihe gebracht hat, da ein paar Kratzer rein zu rocken, dann kann mit dem Gestell was nicht stimmen  mit so nem Kameraden muss man doch rumtoben


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Juni 2012)

durchgeschaltet wohl schon,aber auch Kollisionskontrolle mit luftleerem Dämpfer gemacht??
ich kann mich selbstverständlich täuschen,aber für mich siehts so aus als wenn die Kettenstrebe beim Einfedern gegen das Leitblech dengelt!


Mit dem Gestell stimmt alles!!der Rahmen hat natürlich kleinere Gebrauchsspuren,vor allem Ketten und Druckstrebe,sieht man aber nicht wirklich!das Eloxial ist schon sehr widerstandsfähig!und rumtoben tu ja ich jetz damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (11. Juni 2012)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> aber für mich siehts so aus als wenn die Kettenstrebe beim Einfedern gegen das Leitblech dengelt!



Aber nicht, wenn der Umwerfer an der Schwinge festgeschraubt ist, und so sollte das am aktuellen Rahmen ja sein


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Juni 2012)

ok...das wusste ich nicht!dann hab ich nichts gesagt...


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2012)

Trotzdem ist das leitblech zu lang für ne 2 fach kurbel. also rein optisch gesehen.


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das leitblech zu lang für ne 2 fach kurbel. also rein optisch gesehen.



Stimmt bei zweiter Betrachtung leider, da also keine Diskussion


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> da also keine Diskussion



ich möchte es ja auch nicht total zerreissen... aber ich bleib dabei, die wurzelpassage baut die besten bikes.


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich möchte es ja auch nicht total zerreissen... aber ich bleib dabei, die wurzelpassage baut die besten bikes.



Zum Glück ist die bei mir ums Eck  da also auch keine Diskussion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist die bei mir ums Eck  da also auch keine Diskussion




 mein erstes und letztes Rad habe ich mir 1994 aufbauen lassen... danach habe ich immer alles selber gemacht.


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Juni 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> *ums Eck*



Ist einfach zu bequem


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Juni 2012)

Gravity Pilots team extra love in Steinach:


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Juni 2012)

extra love schlammbraun


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Juni 2012)

Respekt
und dazu kommt mir immer wieder das in den Sinn
Helius&ION&UFO ST sind auch am Start
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## WODAN (11. Juni 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Gravity Pilots team extra love in Steinach:




Paßt wohl eher zu "Nicolais in action"


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Juni 2012)

So richtig hats in kein forum gepasst  
Ggf. "Nicolais nach der Action"


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Juni 2012)

Bei uns im Pott würde man beim Anblick der Hose sagen" Schön einen auf dicke Buchse machen" und dann passt es doch bestens zum Thema


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2012)

....heut hat mir erst wieder wer erzählt das man bei so einem Wetter nicht fährt

G.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Juni 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Respekt
> und dazu kommt mir immer wieder das in den Sinn
> Helius&ION&UFO ST sind auch am Start
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



Pleney im Schlamm ist auch ein Klassiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hyla_arborea (13. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## krawa (15. Juni 2012)

Hier mein neuaufgebauter Jägermeister.


----------



## sluette (15. Juni 2012)

schönes Argon. die ausstattung empfinde ich ein wenig zusammengewürfelt


----------



## Fully-Max (18. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder öfters Fotografieren, die letzten Schnappschüsse waren alle leicht unscharf.

Hier mal wieder mein Oldtimer mit Tourenlaufradsatz:











Gruß Max


----------



## Team Nicolai (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Ein paar Bilder vom ersten ION 16 E-Boxx Bike.





















Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2012)

Ist schoh irgendwie gräßlich ...wobei ichs schonmal ausprobieren würde, vielleicht ändert sich ja dann die Meinung

Was mich bei den ganzen Elektrofahrrädern schon immer interessiert. Gibts da keine Probleme mit den Gabelherstellern?

G.


----------



## Joshua60 (20. Juni 2012)

Da verfliegt die Angst vorm Altwerden im Nu!


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Juni 2012)

Urgs


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juni 2012)

Das Ding hat die Bionicon-Kefü?
Das hätte man sicher schöner lösen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. Juni 2012)

Mir gefällts leider auch nicht


----------



## OldSchool (20. Juni 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein paar Bilder vom ersten ION 16 E-Boxx Bike.
> 
> ...



Hast du ein Gewicht das du uns verraten kannst?

Glaube das in ein paar Jahren viele damit herum fahren werden


----------



## goegolo (20. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie stimmen die Proportionen vom Unterrohr zum Rest überhaupt nicht  Ist der Akku so empfindlich, dass ein Käfig dafür notwendig ist?


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Glaube das in ein paar Jahren viele damit herum fahren werden



Viele schon, aber nicht mit dem Klumpen da.


----------



## franky-biking (20. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber das sieht für mich irgendwie stark nach prototypenstadium aus, genau wie die ganzen Grace Bikes. Sorry, ist meine erste Assoziation wenn ich die Dinger sehe, aber da sind andere schon weiter...


----------



## OldSchool (20. Juni 2012)

franky-biking schrieb:


> ... aber da sind andere schon weiter...



Wer den zum Beispiel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (20. Juni 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hast du ein Gewicht das du uns verraten kannst?
> 
> Glaube das in ein paar Jahren viele damit herum fahren werden



Hallo

es sind ganz entspannte 22 kg  und das ding geht ab wie die feuerwehr

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## OldSchool (20. Juni 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> es sind ganz entspannte 22 kg  und das ding geht ab wie die feuerwehr
> 
> ...



Sehr gut.


----------



## marco2 (20. Juni 2012)

Meine Güte, das ist genau so hässlich, wie die anderen Nics schön sind.


----------



## Ti-Max (20. Juni 2012)

Grauenvolles Teil und die Sinnfrage stelle ich lieber nicht.


----------



## stuk (20. Juni 2012)

habt Ihr nicht gesehen das da Nicolai draufsteht? Das müssen wir doch jetzt alle toll finden........ (  )


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. Juni 2012)

klasse...wegen den Dingern werden dann wohl die Bikeparks demnächst umgedreht!
aufn trail rauf und mit der Bahn wieder runter

glaub aber nicht das da so viele in Zukunft damit rumfahren werden!mal ehrlich,wer in der breiten Masse hat schon 8000 oder mehr fürn "Fahrrad"!
für das geld kann man sich auch ne Motocross-Maschine kaufen...das ist dann auch nicht viel anders,aber wenigstens bewährt...


----------



## WODAN (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## Team Nicolai (20. Juni 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


>


Geilo Bernd Nucleon ST Modell 2001 
Die Bude wog ca. 24-26 KG, dagegen ist das ION 16 E Bike echt ein leichtgewicht

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## WODAN (20. Juni 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Geilo Bernd Nucleon ST Modell 2001
> Die Bude wog ca. 24-26 KG, dagegen ist das ION 16 E Bike echt ein leichtgewicht
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Genau das wollte ich damit sagen. 

Bei den ersten Nucleons haben auch alle nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt, keine Zukunft, BLA BLA.

Kramen wir diesen Thread nochmal in 10 Jahren aus, wenn es leistungsstärke und kleinere Akkus gibt


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. Juni 2012)

da schüttel ich auch heute noch den Kopf!denn mal ehrlich:wie viele fahren mit sowas rum??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (20. Juni 2012)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> da schüttel ich auch heute noch den Kopf!denn mal ehrlich:wie viele fahren mit sowas rum??



Du hast leider meinen Post nicht verstanden. So wie das Nucleon ST der Vorreiter der Getriebebikes war, so ist eventuell das neue E-Bike der Anfang einer neuen Generation


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (20. Juni 2012)

doch doch..schon verstanden!aber meiner Meinung nach hat sich das Getriebe-Bike nie durchgesetzt!ich persönlich hab noch nie eins rumfahren gesehn!und ein bisschen bin ich schon rumgekommen...
...aber is ja auch Latte...mir gefalln die Dinger ja sogar meistens!aber kaufen würd ich mir nie eins!


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Juni 2012)

bei den Nicolai E-Bikes muss ich immer an die alien königin denken und warte nur darauf dass sigourney weaver ins bild platzt.
optisch eine katastrophe imo.

bin kein freund von haibike, aber deren e-bike fully ist schön dezent.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2012)

Deren E-Bikefully war heute auf meinem Hausberg...gräßlich...da kann man ja netmal einen Trail bei uns runterfahren. Taugt max. für die Forststraße

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Juni 2012)

mag sein, aber vom prinzip.
der akku ist schön schlicht am rahmen. es hat nicht so ein grässliches unterrohr wie das N.


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein paar Bilder vom ersten ION 16 E-Boxx Bike.
> 
> ...



Das mit der/den Bremsleitung/en müsst ihr überarbeiten  

Soooo krass das Teil 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> mag sein, aber vom prinzip.
> der akku ist schön schlicht am rahmen. es hat nicht so ein grässliches unterrohr wie das N.



Ist halt ein recht filligraner Rahmen...aber egal...slange solche Räder net auf unseren Trails fahren können ist die Welt noch in Ordnug
Wobei man bei dem Nico schon net sicher sein kann

G.


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2012)

so grottig , das teil .-


----------



## Spletti (21. Juni 2012)

also das schwarze und das blaue aus dem numeric magazin finde ich eigentlich sehr gut...maybe liegt es auch an der perspektive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (21. Juni 2012)

Vor dem Hintergrund zunehmender Auseinandersetzungen zwischen Bikern, Waldbesitzern, Gemeinden, Spaziergängern, Jäger und Förster betrachte ich die ganze E-Bike Entwicklung im MTB Bereich äußerst skeptisch.
Ich bin hier im Teutoburger Wald schon sehr froh über jede Tour, bei der ich nicht von einem der oben genannten angefeindet werde.
Wenn wir in Zukunft mit leichteren, leistungsstärkeren und preisgünstigeren E-Bikes auf unsere Trails gehen, dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis wir mit Nummernschilder und Zwangsversicherung in kleine (kostenpflichtige) abgeschlossene Wald-Areale unterwegs sein dürfen.
Für den Rest des Waldes gilt dann: Fahrverbot!

Das Ion E-Bike finde ich vom Design her äußerst gelungen und die Technik/Funktion wird wohl überragend sein, so wie wir es von Nicolai gewohnt sind. 
Gerade _weil_ es ein erfolgversprechendes Konzept zu sein scheint, lehne ich es entschieden ab, denn ich möchte auch in 10 Jahren noch unbeschwert im Wald unterwegs sein dürfen.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juni 2012)

Den Rahmen müßte man doch auch aus dem vollen fräsen können...


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Juni 2012)

wosch schrieb:


> Vor dem Hintergrund zunehmender Auseinandersetzungen zwischen Bikern, Waldbesitzern, Gemeinden, Spaziergängern, Jäger und Förster betrachte ich die ganze E-Bike Entwicklung im MTB Bereich äußerst skeptisch.
> Ich bin hier im Teutoburger Wald schon sehr froh über jede Tour, bei der ich nicht von einem der oben genannten angefeindet werde.
> Wenn wir in Zukunft mit leichteren, leistungsstärkeren und preisgünstigeren E-Bikes auf unsere Trails gehen, dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis wir mit Nummernschilder und Zwangsversicherung in kleine (kostenpflichtige) abgeschlossene Wald-Areale unterwegs sein dürfen.
> Für den Rest des Waldes gilt dann: Fahrverbot!
> ...


 
Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir Recht. Natur ist ziemlich beschränkt verfügbar und das fördert Konflikte. Zunehmende Fahrverbote und Diskussionen darum sind ja der Beweis dafür. 

Technikentwicklung lässt sich allerdings nicht verhindern und ich denke, dafür wird sich genauso eine Zielgruppe etablieren wie bei den 29ern. Ich befürchte für mich persönlich ziemlich stark, daß in 8-10 Jahren dickliche, untertrainierte Pommesnasen grinsend an mir den Berg hochsummen und oben ausgeruht die Trails absurfen während ich noch um Atem ringe.

Generell gesagt, bitte nicht als egoistisch missverstehen, freue ich mich zwar über neue Postpubertierende, die den Sport ebenfalls ausüben. Allerdings wäre ich auch froh, wenn der MTB-Sport wieder an Hype verlieren würde. Das würde die Trails und die Konflikte entlasten, aber, und das ist ein großer Nachteil, die techn. Entwicklunung würde stagnieren.


----------



## tommi101 (21. Juni 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir Recht. Natur ist ziemlich beschränkt verfügbar und das fördert Konflikte. Zunehmende Fahrverbote und Diskussionen darum sind ja der Beweis dafür.
> 
> Technikentwicklung lässt sich allerdings nicht verhindern und ich denke, dafür wird sich genauso eine Zielgruppe etablieren wie bei den 29ern. Ich befürchte für mich persönlich ziemlich stark, daß in 8-10 Jahren dickliche, untertrainierte Pommesnasen grinsend an mir den Berg hochsummen und oben ausgeruht die Trails absurfen während ich noch um Atem ringe.
> 
> Generell gesagt, bitte nicht als egoistisch missverstehen, freue ich mich zwar über neue Postpubertierende, die den Sport ebenfalls ausüben. Allerdings wäre ich auch froh, wenn der MTB-Sport wieder an Hype verlieren würde. Das würde die Trails und die Konflikte entlasten, aber, und das ist ein großer Nachteil, die techn. Entwicklunung würde stagnieren.



Sehr gut formuliert......absolute Zustimmung


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juni 2012)

Die aktuellen E-Bikes werden hauptsächlich von nicht mehr ganz fitten, älteren Kunden und Businesstypen gekauft, die damit in der City oder auf Forststrassen rumkurven.
Offroad habe ich da bisher keine Befürchtungen.


----------



## wosch (21. Juni 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Technikentwicklung lässt sich allerdings nicht verhindern und ich denke, dafür wird sich genauso eine Zielgruppe etablieren wie bei den 29ern. Ich befürchte für mich persönlich ziemlich stark, daß in 8-10 Jahren dickliche, untertrainierte Pommesnasen grinsend an mir den Berg hochsummen und oben ausgeruht die Trails absurfen während ich noch um Atem ringe.



Absolut meine Meinung. 
Gegen entspannt grinsende Pommesnasen jedoch habe ich genau so wenig wie gegen herzinfarktgefährdete Nordic-Walker(die immer innerlich davon auszugehen scheinen, angefahren zu werden) oder Spaziergänger mit unangeleinten ("der will doch nur spielen")-Rottweilern. Sollen alle ihren Spaß haben.

Zum Stichwort Technikentwicklung (und da wären wir wieder einigermaßen beim eigentlichen Thema):
1) MTB Reifen für 28 Zoll Räder herzustellen halte ich nicht für sonderlich originell und stellt keinen wesentlichen technischen Fortschritt dar. 
2) Dagegen Getriebebikes (Nucleon, mit Einschränkung: Pinion) mit zentralen Gear Boxen ohne Schaltwerke ist für mich das große Ding überhaupt, da sich die Möglichkeit bietet, MTBs ohne schmutz- und verschleißanfällige Rennradkomponenten fahren zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Juni 2012)

Noch nicht.
Wenn die Technik erstmal ausgereifter wird und die Bikes erschwinglicher, sieht das anders aus. Vor 20 Jahren dachte bspw. auch kaum einer, daß wieviele 10-12jährigen mit Handy rumlaufen.

@Wosch: Stimmt


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2012)

Genau zurück zu Thema "Zeigt was du hast". Müßig über solche Themen zu diskutieren ...hab zwar kein neues Nicolai, aber eine neue Linie fürs Alte







G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Juni 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


>



Immer wieder schön, dieses Bike zu sehen und zu dem ION-E BOXX kann ich nur schreiben, dass ich es einfach klasse finde wenn Kalle einfach ausprobiert die Entwicklungen der heutigen Zeit in jeglicher Form in die Modelpalette von Nicolai einfliessen zu lassen Das ist halt Entwicklergeist und nicht umsonst ist ein Nicolai halt etwas ganz besonderes Manche machen halt den ersten Schritt und manche reden nur drüber
Früher hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, dass ich mehrere MTB´s im Keller stehen habe, die ich für verschiedene Einsatzbereiche fahre
@LBJörg
Die Linie sieht einfach nur krank aus
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau zurück zu Thema "Zeigt was du hast". Müßig über solche Themen zu diskutieren ...hab zwar kein neues Nicolai, aber eine neue Linie fürs Alte
> 
> G.




Geschmeidige 100%? Jedenfalls schöne Schatz-im-Silbersee-Kulisse


----------



## wosch (21. Juni 2012)

[/QUOTE]

Herrliches Teilchen.
Technische Entwicklung kann auch zu solchen sinnvollen Ergebnissen führen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Noch nicht.
> Wenn die Technik erstmal ausgereifter wird und die Bikes erschwinglicher, sieht das anders aus. Vor 20 Jahren dachte bspw. auch kaum einer, daß wieviele 10-12jährigen mit Handy rumlaufen.
> 
> @Wosch: Stimmt



Jepp...schönes Teil. Auf dem Bild siehts so aus als ob die Kette genau an der Stelle vom Reifen ein etwas klemmendes Glied hat!!!

G


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Juni 2012)

Mann, sitzt Du zu Hause vor der Videoleinwand oder hast Du das in meinem Fotoportal in Nahaufnahme gesehen? 
Deshalb bin ich jetzt wieder bei der PC-8. Ist auch was leichter


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Juni 2012)

Ganz vergessen
Natürlich ein sehr feines Bike von Ferkelmann
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2012)

> Mann, sitzt Du zu Hause vor der Videoleinwand oder hast Du das in meinem Fotoportal in Nahaufnahme gesehen?
> Deshalb bin ich jetzt wieder bei der PC-8. Ist auch was leichter



Hab einen großen Monitor und die Kette ansich ist ja schon ein Hinkucker ...und vor dem schwarzen Hintergrund sticht das ja direkt ins Auge

G.


----------



## Team Nicolai (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

weiter geht die wilde fahrt







Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2012)

Uhhh...ist das deins...das vorher schlicht schwarz/rot war? Wolltest jetzt mal extremfarbing

G.


----------



## Eksduro (21. Juni 2012)

...schickes ding


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2012)

Vetrieb: www.nicolai.net

Material/Größe: Alu/M.

Lenk/Sitzwinkel 65,5°/ 73°

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AM.
Farbe: Blau/Schwarz Elox.
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0
Ferderweg Loch oben 171 mm

Gabel: Rock-Shox Lyrik RC 2 DH Air.
Federweg 170 mm

Bremse:Avid Elixir CR Carbon 
Schaltung: Kompl. Sram XO bis auf den Umwerfer Shimano slx
Laufräder: Mavic/Hope/Conti X-King 
Kurbel/Kettenführung: Sram XO/Shaman Racing.
Pedalen:Twenty6 PreRunner Titan Pedalen 
Vorbau: Thomson
Lenker: Answer Protaper Carbon 
Griffe: ODI
Steuersatz: works components.co.uk
Sattelstütze:Thomson 
Spanner:Tune Würger
Sattel: Ritchey Biomax Leder/Titan


Ges.Gewicht 14,45 kg.
__________________
PS: DANKE an:
guru39
dreamdeep
schneidwerk


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Juni 2012)

Habe nichts anderes erwartet.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Juni 2012)

nice wie greg 

dein bronze war aber auch ein hingucker!
kann aber verstehen, dass man ab und an mal was anderes will.

wie hast du diesmal nur die 15 kilo marke unterwandert 

viel spaß damit.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2012)

Perfekt und das Gewicht passt auch 

Finds nochmal eine deutliche Steigerung zu Deinem alten. Und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## Eksduro (21. Juni 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> ...schickes ding


 
...da muss ich meinen post von oben direkt nochmal zitieren 

das wir bei manchen anbauteilen wie zB reifen nicht gleicher meinung sind hatten wir ja schonmal und ist ja auch wurscht, das gesamtbild zählt und das find ich ...

(...und wenn ich das über etwas blaues sage heisst das schon was)


----------



## sluette (21. Juni 2012)

schöne kiste, obwohl ich mir farbe wünschen würde. deine 14,45 kg lassen wieder zweifel an meiner neuen parktool waage aufkommen, denn meine flinte kommt incl reverb, DHX coil und pulverbeschichtung auf 14,35kg...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Juni 2012)

Nett, aber das alte gefiel mir besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (21. Juni 2012)

Sehr, sehr geil in blau


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Und wie fährt es sich?



Krass,- was soll ich sagen ? 
 die erste "probefahrt" hat mir das gefühl vermittelt, das ich ein ganz anderes Rad wie vorher fahre.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Juni 2012)

Blau elox rockt.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Juni 2012)

khujand schrieb:


> krass,- was soll ich sagen ?
> Die erste "probefahrt" hat mir das gefühl vermittelt, das ich ein ganz anderes rad wie vorher fahre.


hört sich genau richtig an


----------



## de´ AK77 (21. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Krass,- was soll ich sagen ?
> die erste "probefahrt" hat mir das gefühl vermittelt, das ich ein ganz anderes Rad wie vorher fahre.




Glückwünsch Artur und drei 

gefällt sehr, viel SpaZZ Dir damit!!!


----------



## trailterror (21. Juni 2012)

@team nicolai



Versteh auch nicht dass das blaue mit der bereifung und der sattelstütze (und den restlichen parts) dann doch noch so "schwer" ist

Ein paar zerquetschte hunderter hätt ich schon weniger getippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Krass,- was soll ich sagen ?
> die erste "probefahrt" hat mir das gefühl vermittelt, das ich ein ganz anderes Rad wie vorher fahre.



Schicke Kiste. Kannst du mal beschreiben, was anders ist?


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2012)

geiles "Gerät" Artur


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2012)

@khujand ;: nice !!! die roten akzente würden mich stören , aber sonst ...


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Juni 2012)

Wieder mal ein Helius mit stimmigem, unaufgeregtem Look 

PS: die roten Akzente stören mich kein bisschen


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Juni 2012)

schaut saugut aus 



KHUJAND schrieb:


> Conti X-King



mit den Reifen würde ich nicht glücklich werden, aber wenn´s dir passt


----------



## stuk (21. Juni 2012)

ARTUR: geile Karre, aber mit der neuen Kurbel hätte ich auf weniger Gewicht getippt.
Soviel wiegt meins mit doppel Coil und Pulver auch fast....
und/aber irgendwie war das Bronze was besonderes, Blau elox gibt es grade sehr viele....
viel Spaß damit
mfg


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2012)

Ist genauso schön wies Bronzenen geworden 

G.


----------



## Green Epic (21. Juni 2012)

@khujand 
GEILES Bike 
schön aufgebaut


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Schicke Kiste. Kannst du mal beschreiben, was anders ist?



hey.. DANKE vorab für eure netten kommentare. 

Marco kein plan,-  aber irgendwie sitze ich nun im Rad und habe viel mehr druck von oben  aufs vorderrad bzw. auf den lenker... gibt mir ein noch "sichereres Gefühl" als zuvor .  

das ist jetzt echt keine einbildung.


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2012)

.... und das trotz genau ??? der gleichen geo ???  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (21. Juni 2012)

Was ist mit dem Lenkwinkel? Hast doch diesen fancy Steuersatz eingebaut, oder?


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Juni 2012)

das bronzene war doch noch ein altes mit der steileren geo?


----------



## sluette (21. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... und das trotz genau ??? der gleichen geo ???  ???



naja, die ist beim aktuellen design schon anders als beim 09er. die kiste läuft satter mit den flacheren winkeln. konnte ich bei meinem wechsel auch gut erfahren.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juni 2012)

okeeee


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Juni 2012)

@Artur
geniale kiste und viel Spaß damit
und da es ja um Bilder geht, hier das ION von meinem Kumpel Stephan, der ja leider mit dem Computer auf Kriegsfuß steht






Gruß Jens!


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hey.. kein plan,-  aber irgendwie sitze ich nun im Rad und habe viel mehr druck von oben  aufs vorderrad bzw. auf den lenker... gibt mir ein noch "sichereres Gefühl" als zuvor .
> 
> das ist jetzt echt keine einbildung.



ging mir auch so als ich mein Ion 18 bekommen habe


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @Artur
> geniale kiste und viel Spaß damit
> und da es ja um Bilder geht, hier das ION von meinem Kumpel Stephan, der ja leider mit dem Computer auf Kriegsfuß steht
> 
> ...



 So würde meins auch fast aussehen wenn ich eines hät  Hab an meinem Izimu sogar das gleiche Wave Kettenblatt
Wobei ich wohl ein Zweitnicolai in schwarz/silberpoliert aufbastelln würd

G.


----------



## Harry-88 (21. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> das bronzene war doch noch ein altes mit der steileren geo?



sind doch glaube ich 67.7 zu jetzt 65.5 ...wen da nix gezaubert wurde mit dem steuersatz    das merkt man halt bin am Dienstag in Willingen auch n 2009er mit ccdb gefahren hab ich sofort gemerkt !


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> gezaubert



da ist nix gezaubert worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (21. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da ist nix gezaubert worden...



doch  Du hast da wieder ein SUPER Rad im Keller aufgebaut 


muss meine `frau`auch mal überreden Bilder vom meinem aktuellen stand zu machen da meine cam platt ist


----------



## US. (22. Juni 2012)

Super Bike 
Wir haben übrigens die gleiche Farbvergangenheit. Hatte auch vorher ein bronzenes und jetzt blau 

Gefällt mir in der schwarz-blau Kombi ausgesprochen gut. Und der schwarze Hinterbau hat den Vorteil, daß man keine Probleme mit Farbveränderungen hat.

Schade find ich nur, daß du ne 1 1/8" Gabel drin hast. Inzwischen ist bei WK auch für Tapered-Gabeln 1,5° Winkelsteuersatz möglich.

Und der Lenker wirkt etwas hirschgeweihartig.

Viel Spaß.
Uwe




KHUJAND schrieb:


> Vetrieb: www.nicolai.net


----------



## Timmy35 (22. Juni 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Und der Lenker wirkt etwas hirschgeweihartig.



Was ist denn bitte an Arturs Lenker hirschgeweihartig?


----------



## Team Nicolai (22. Juni 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Super Bike
> Wir haben übrigens die gleiche Farbvergangenheit. Hatte auch vorher ein bronzenes und jetzt blau
> 
> Gefällt mir in der schwarz-blau Kombi ausgesprochen gut. Und der schwarze Hinterbau hat den Vorteil, daß man keine Probleme mit Farbveränderungen hat.
> ...


Top

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Alex-F (22. Juni 2012)

Die Stellung denke ich. Hab den Answer auch, und mir bei meinem schon das gleiche gedacht. Kommt immer drauf an aus welchem Winkel das Foto gemacht wird.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2012)

Lenker paßt so...sieht wenigstens nach stabiler Steuerzentrale aus

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (22. Juni 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Die Stellung denke ich. Hab den Answer auch, und mir bei meinem schon das gleiche gedacht. Kommt immer drauf an aus welchem Winkel das Foto gemacht wird.


 

...seit wann treibst du dich denn hier rum 


...hoffe auf baldige infizierung und nachfolgende investition


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Endlich fertig. !
> Ges.Gewicht 14,45 kg.
> k


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Laufräder: Mavic/Hope/Conti X-King



Welche Felgen, Speichen und Nippel sind denn verbaut? Und Schlauch, Felgenband? Du hast insgesamt so viel leichte Teile verbaut, irgendwie muss der Bock doch noch auf unter 14kg zu bringen sein


----------



## Alex-F (22. Juni 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> ...seit wann treibst du dich denn hier rum
> 
> 
> ...hoffe auf baldige infizierung und nachfolgende investition



Erwischt.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Juni 2012)

also optisch fand ich dein vorheriges AM auch geiler!
aber das Blaue is schon sehr fein!
was sind das für Felgen,Artur?sind das die 721?


----------



## Stagediver (22. Juni 2012)

@Chudschand:
Deine neue Rakete ist wirklich sehr gelungen 
Kettenstreben und die VR-Nabe in blau würden mir gut gefallen.
Viel Spass damit.

Grüsse


----------



## US. (22. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ja, die Stellung des Lenkers ist etwas sehr nach oben gedreht. In Verbindung mit recht viel Rise machts das hirschgeweihartig 

Blaue Kettenstreben würden zwar gut passen, andererseits bleibt nicht viel sichtbares blau übrig, wenn ein Strebenschutz drauf ist. Und praktisch ist so ein komplett schwarzer Hinterbau. Hatte ich bei meinem bronzenen Helius auch.

Wenn wir schon mal am kritisieren auf hohem Niveau sind: Könnte mir auch gut einen Vivid Air in dem Bike vorstellen 

Ändert aber alles nix daran, daß das auch so ein Top-Bike ist!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Harry-88 (22. Juni 2012)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> also optisch fand ich dein vorheriges AM auch geiler!
> aber das Blaue is schon sehr fein!
> was sind das für Felgen,Artur?sind das die 721?




nope sind 521er wie bei mir ..macht ja auch nur knapp 100gr. aus für n haltbaren LRS hab mich am diesntag so gemault...da war ich froh kein leichtbau vorallem carbon zu haben


----------



## Team Nicolai (22. Juni 2012)

Nicolai Helius AM.












Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Welche Felgen, Speichen und Nippel sind denn verbaut? Und Schlauch, Felgenband? Du hast insgesamt so viel leichte Teile verbaut, irgendwie muss der Bock doch noch auf unter 14kg zu bringen sein



die mavic felgen sind schon sehr fett/stabil 

oder meine 3 (gute) waagen zeigen nicht richtig an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (22. Juni 2012)

Zumal die 521er keine Schwergewichte sind. Schönes RAW-AM da oben


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Juni 2012)

Wie macht sich die Durolux, hört man ja von bis so Sachen?


----------



## trailterror (22. Juni 2012)

Dat raw gefällt mir auch


----------



## Harry-88 (22. Juni 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Zumal die 521er keine Schwergewichte sind. Schönes RAW-AM da oben




jop eben ..und zu Felgen die noch sinn machen sind´s evtl 100g na gut schläuche geht bestimmt was aber haltbarkeit ?

mich würd mal das gewicht vom dem Raw interessieren


----------



## Team Nicolai (22. Juni 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> jop eben ..und zu Felgen die noch sinn machen sind´s evtl 100g na gut schläuche geht bestimmt was aber haltbarkeit ?
> 
> mich würd mal das gewicht vom dem Raw interessieren



das raw wiegt mit den laufrädern 14,700 kg

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## marco2 (22. Juni 2012)

@Team Nicolai
Was ist das denn für eine Schutz an der Kettenstrebe vom Am?


----------



## Team Nicolai (22. Juni 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> @Team Nicolai
> Was ist das denn für eine Schutz an der Kettenstrebe vom Am?



Prototyp

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## marco2 (22. Juni 2012)

wenn ihr noch einen Tester für Prototypen sucht...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2012)

Sehr schönes Raw....ein paar goldene Naben würden ihm noch stehen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (22. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Raw....ein paar goldene Naben würden ihm noch stehen
> 
> G.



na ich sag ja sind noch nicht die richtigen lr drin werden goldene hope, und gemeinsam mit deinen gebaut, also jetzt die tage

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> na ich sag ja sind noch nicht die richtigen lr drin werden goldene hope, und gemeinsam mit deinen gebaut, also jetzt die tage
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Der Thomas



 Meinst man könnte sich einen in Raw poliert anfertigen lassen Und dazu goldene Eloxteile
Hmmmhh.....

G.


----------



## kolefaser (22. Juni 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wie macht sich die Durolux, hört man ja von bis so Sachen?



Das würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Ge!st (23. Juni 2012)

@Artur

Absolut klasse dein neues AM und lass dich wegen dem Gewicht nicht ärgern, das ist schon richtig gut und eine Paar Gramm mehr oder weniger macht in dem Bereich doch wirklich nix  

@Thomas

Auch ein sehr schickes AM


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Juni 2012)

Sehr schickes AM
und zum Thema "Durolux" kann ich als Besitzer dieser Gabel euch nur schreiben, dass ich diese Gabel seit über einem Jahr im Einsatz habe und sie ganz sicher nicht schone und ich kann nichts großes negatives über diese Gabel schreiben Wenn man den Preis bedenkt, was diese Gabel kostet und wie wartungsfreundlich sie ist, würde ich sie immer wieder nehmen Als Preis/Leistungstipp geht sie definitiv durch und optisch finde ich sie auch immer wieder sehr ansprechend. Ich bin aber auch nicht so der Technikfreak. Bei mir muss sie aus- & einfedern und mir Sicherheit geben und das tut sie Ich habe vorher auch viel gelesen und wusste nicht was da auf mich zukommt und kenne eigentlich auch alle anderen Markenfabrikate ganz gut und dachte mir, ich probiere es einfach aus. Bei dem Preis hätte ich mich nicht geärgert, wenn es nichts gewesen wäre, aber es nicht so. Ich habe bis heute nur am Luftdruck etwas verändert und die Tuningtipps habe ich noch gar nicht angewandt Also noch viel Luft nach oben und ich habe ja noch die alte Version
Und da es ja um Nicolais geht, ist hier noch ein Bild von einem schönen Aufbau



Gruß Jens!


----------



## sluette (23. Juni 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> ... hier noch ein Bild von einem schönen Aufbau...



schönes dingen, vor allem ein XX schaltwerk sieht man selten an einem AM. ich mag das weiße extra Love nur überhaupt nicht.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2012)

Optisch richtig schön...aber dreckual ist das weiß wohl sehr kompliziert

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Juni 2012)

Glaubt mir, der Besitzer dieses Bikes muss sich darüber keine großen Gedanken machen
Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## trailterror (23. Juni 2012)

Ist doch das vom elmar keinneke (oder wie auch immer der name geschrieben wird)


----------



## Luke-VTT (23. Juni 2012)

Das AM in raw ist wunderschön. Optisch gefiel es mir mit der Vengeance allerdings noch besser.


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Juni 2012)

@trailterror
(Mit einem N)


----------



## Deleted 55153 (24. Juni 2012)

Helius AC, British Racing Green.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Juni 2012)

Geiles AC. Was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## kolefaser (24. Juni 2012)

Ich tippe auf eine Fox Talas 32 mit 150mm Federweg als 2012er Modell.


----------



## Splash (24. Juni 2012)

Wirklich schönes AC - gibt´s ner Teileliste und n Gewicht?


----------



## MisterXT (24. Juni 2012)

Das Grün ist auch nicht schlecht! Gefällt mir gut! 

Das Gewicht würde mich auch noch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 55153 (24. Juni 2012)

kolefaser schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf eine Fox Talas 32 mit 150mm Federweg als 2012er Modell.



Du hast Recht, genau die ist es.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (24. Juni 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Das Grün ist auch nicht schlecht! Gefällt mir gut!
> 
> Das Gewicht würde mich auch noch interessieren.



Gewogen hab ich's nicht, aber es müsste so um die 13- bis 13,5kg haben.


----------



## kolefaser (24. Juni 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, genau die ist es.



Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Sensibilität der Gabel? Besonders bei kleinen Schlägen?
Bin noch unschlüssig, ob eine Float oder Talas in mein kommendes Helius AM soll.

Ole


----------



## Deleted 55153 (24. Juni 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Wirklich schönes AC - gibt´s ner Teileliste und n Gewicht?



Teile: Gabel Fox 32 Talas 150mm 2012, 
Dämpfer Monarch 200/57mm, Truvativ Stylo, 
LRS: Hope/ZR Flow/Sapim DD 2,0 x ,8 x 2.0,  
Schaltung:Shi XT. 
VB/Lenker: Sixpack/OOZY Scandium 700mm. 
Steuersatz: Acros, wahlweise Hope oder Reset.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (24. Juni 2012)

kolefaser schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Sensibilität der Gabel? Besonders bei kleinen Schlägen?
> Bin noch unschlüssig, ob eine Float oder Talas in mein kommendes Helius AM soll.
> 
> Ole



Fürs AM  würde ich, wegen der Absenkmöglichkeit,  die 36er Talas 160mm  empfehlen, die Float ist leichter und etwas kostengünstiger aber nicht absenkbar.
Die richtige Wahl hängt von deinen Uphill Ambitionen ab.
Mit der Funktion gab es bislang keine Probleme.


----------



## sluette (24. Juni 2012)

ich würde die float nehmen weil ich die absenkfunktion für überflüssig halten. habe meine talas in meinem alten AM in 2 jahren 2 mal abgesenkt. mein aktuelles AM hat deshalb eine 170er lyrik ohne absenkung bekommen...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kolefaser (24. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Tipps! Lohnt sich der Aufpreis der Float im Verhältnis zur Lyrik mit Solo Air und Mission Control DH sowie RC2?
Habe sonst auch die 2012er Durolux mit RC2 und ohne Absenkung im Kopf.


----------



## trailterror (24. Juni 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich würde die float nehmen weil ich die absenkfunktion für überflüssig halten. habe meine talas in meinem alten AM in 2 jahren 2 mal abgesenkt. mein aktuelles AM hat deshalb eine 170er lyrik ohne absenkung bekommen...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seh ich auch so


----------



## sluette (24. Juni 2012)

kolefaser schrieb:


> ... Lohnt sich der Aufpreis ...



ich kenne lediglich die 2010 er 36 van r und talas rc2 und kann bei beiden einen vorteil zur lyrik rc2dh sehen. gerade wenns richtig zur sache geht liegt die lyrik eindeutig besser. vielleicht sind die neuen 36er mit lametta coating wieder besser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Juni 2012)

Absenkung braucht man beim AM nicht. Hab die Talas nur im Rad, weil die billig war.
Durolux hatte nach 2 Monaten schon Buchsenspiel. Funktion war Super.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @Artur
> 
> Absolut klasse dein neues AM und lass dich wegen dem Gewicht nicht ärgern, das ist schon richtig gut und eine Paar Gramm mehr oder weniger macht in dem Bereich doch wirklich nix




hast ja recht...
wobei ich mich diesmal nicht geärgert habe,- bin sogar stolz auf das gewicht von meinem Rad.


----------



## ibislover (25. Juni 2012)

finde dein AM auch sehr gelungen! 
ne variostütze fehlt noch und den dämpfer solltest loswerden und mal über den vector hlr nachdenken bzw. den mal ordern.
du wirst aus dem grinsen nicht mehr rauskommen!


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juni 2012)

ibislover schrieb:


> mal über den vector hlr nachdenken bzw. den mal ordern. du wirst aus dem grinsen nicht mehr rauskommen!



Kannst Du zum HLR ein paar Details schreiben? Suche für mein AC einen neuen Dämpfer und schwanke zwischen Vip'r und HLR. Sowohl der Fox Float wie auch der gerade verbaute Manitou Evolver rauschen entweder durch den mittleren Federweg oder sind zu progressiv, sodass 25% des Federwegs nicht genutzt werden. Wie progressiv ist das Teil bzw. lässt sich die Progression beeinflussen?


----------



## ibislover (25. Juni 2012)

die progression ist über den ausgleichsbehälter einstellbar.
das schöne an dem dämpfer ist, das man die LSC und HSC einstellungen wirklich spürt und somit wirklich gut mit setups spielen kann.
x-fusion ist bei grundsetups gerne behilflich, empfiehlt aufgrund der sehr guten geschwindikeitsabhängingen dämpfung zb auch mehr sag.

für mein mojo zb hat mir john hauer 35-40% sag empfohlen. 40% bei sehr abfahrtslastigen gelände und 35% bei eher "normalen" bedingungen. 
da es bei mir runter und hoch geht bin ich genau in der mitte bei 37% sag. HSC und LSC nach den persönlichen vorlieben bzw. als startwert zur kinematik passend.

traktion ist fantastisch, kein durchrauschen, genugg popp und super feedback.


----------



## lakekeman (25. Juni 2012)

Bei den Anforderungen kann ich den Vivid Air empfehlen. Der braucht nicht so viel Sag, sitzt also schön hoch im Federweg. Spricht trotzdem gut an und ist für nen Luftdämpfer extrem linear - wenn man das bei Luft überhaupt sagen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juni 2012)

@ibislover: Danke, das hilft schon mal weiter.

@lakekeman: ich glaube, mit dem Vivid Air kann ich einen Flaschenhalter vergessen, mit dem umgedrehten Ausgleichsbehälter hat es da zu wenig Platz. Und ich bin einfach zu faul, nach jeder kleinen Feierabendrunde das Camelbak auszuwaschen.


----------



## PoisonB (25. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Vetrieb: www.nicolai.net
> 
> Material/Größe: Alu/M.
> 
> ...




sehr gutes Bike. 

mach mal ein Backside Foto


----------



## ibislover (25. Juni 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Bei den Anforderungen kann ich den Vivid Air empfehlen. Der braucht nicht so viel Sag, sitzt also schön hoch im Federweg. Spricht trotzdem gut an und ist für nen Luftdämpfer extrem linear - wenn man das bei Luft überhaupt sagen darf


du hast das mit dem sag nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2012)

ibislover schrieb:


> du hast das mit dem sag nicht ganz verstanden.



Also ich hab ihn schon verstanden Aus genau dem Grund hätte ich mir auch fast schon einen Vivid gekauft.

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2012)

ibislover schrieb:


> 35-40% sag empfohlen.



ohh nein... nix für mich,- fahre gerne ein ganz straffes fahrwerk. 

@Poison, wird gemacht. !


----------



## Luke-VTT (25. Juni 2012)

VPP werden gern mit etwas mehr Negativfederweg gefahren als 4Gelenker. Gerade IBIS empfiehlt meines Wissens mehr SAG als eigentlich alle anderen Hersteller  
Ich glaub 40% am AM wäre tatsächlich erheblich zuviel des Guten


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> VPP werden gern mit etwas mehr Negativfederweg gefahren als 4Gelenker. Gerade IBIS empfiehlt meines Wissens mehr SAG als eigentlich alle anderen Hersteller
> Ich glaub 40% am AM wäre tatsächlich erheblich zuviel des Guten



Luke... hab mich damals an deine angaben gehalten,- und ein paar psi mehr reimgehauen, es läuft super.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Ich glaub 40% am AM wäre tatsächlich erheblich zuviel des Guten



Da kannst du schon 2 Zwinkersmilies rauslassen ...und hier noch der zweite für dich 

G.


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Juni 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> VPP werden gern mit etwas mehr Negativfederweg gefahren als 4Gelenker. Gerade IBIS empfiehlt meines Wissens mehr SAG als eigentlich alle anderen Hersteller
> Ich glaub 40% am AM wäre tatsächlich erheblich zuviel des Guten


 
Denke ich mal auch.
Allerdings fand das dazumal der Nuts im Vivid+Helius AM Test ganz gut.

Jörg, wieviel SAG fährst Du im Nucleon?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Denke ich mal auch.
> Allerdings fand das dazumal der Nuts im Vivid+Helius AM Test ganz gut.
> 
> Jörg, wieviel SAG fährst Du im Nucleon?



Kommt drauf an. Wenn ich tourenlastigausdauerrundenmäßig unterwegs bin, dann nur 25% ansonsten beim Rasen max.30, sonst reichet mir der Federweg nicht wenns mal zur Sache geht
Wobei ich jetzt demnächst mal den Monarch RC3 HV mit Mid Zugstufe und progressiver Druckstufe fahren werd.
Mein MidMid hat sich leider schon verabschiedet. Obwohl er keinen wirklichen Durchschlägen ausgesetzt war, hat er sich langsam verformt am Kolben

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2012)

PoisonB schrieb:


> mach mal ein Backside Foto



bitte.


----------



## Spletti (25. Juni 2012)

top


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juni 2012)

Einfach traumhaft! Super stimmig und alles schön schlicht und durch den blauen Hauptrahmen trotzdem besonders


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Juni 2012)

Top geworden, auch wenn ich mich wiederhole


----------



## thunder666 (25. Juni 2012)

Absolut schön. Top


----------



## dieFluse (25. Juni 2012)

Oh ja. Ich liebe mittlerweile diese Bikes. Sie bestechen einfach durch ihre schlichte "Eleganz"  Ja laienhaft ausgedrückt. Kürzer noch: Lovin it. Hast du (mal wieder) gut gemacht http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=18334KHUJAND!


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Juni 2012)

vorallem ist der Kettenstrebenschutz superschön gewickelt 

Bike ist Top !


----------



## Speedpreacher (26. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bitte.
> 
> Auch wenn die Bremshebel und das Röllchen der Kefü auch etwas Rotes haben passt die Kurbel so gar nicht. Das rote "x" stört mächtig


----------



## sluette (26. Juni 2012)

finde ich gar nicht! abgesehen von den persönlichen vorlieben (dämpfer, bremsen, etc) finde ich die kiste perfekt. man  kann sicherlich noch streiten ob eine blaue X0, komplett schwarze elixir hebel und ne schwarze rolle besser passen, aber zumindest die kurbel würde ich so lassen weil's das klassische X0 logo ist und die ganzen farbvarianten in meinen augen nur schickimicki tuning sind.
ich suche hier eher vergebens eine reverb die gerade bei uns im ruhrgebeat so sehr sinnvoll ist weil's permanent auf und ab geht...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpreacher (26. Juni 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> finde ich gar nicht! abgesehen von den persönlichen vorlieben (dämpfer, bremsen, etc) finde ich die kiste perfekt. man  kann sicherlich noch streiten ob eine blaue X0, komplett schwarze elixir hebel und ne schwarze rolle besser passen, aber zumindest die kurbel würde ich so lassen weil's das klassische X0 logo ist und die ganzen farbvarianten in meinen augen nur schickimicki tuning sind.
> ich suche hier eher vergebens eine reverb die gerade bei uns im ruhrgebeat so sehr sinnvoll ist weil's permanent auf und ab geht...
> 
> 
> ...



Deinen Vorschlag mit dem baluen Logo finde ich klasse ! DAS wäre es gewesen! Zusätzlich das restliche rotes Gedöns weg und schon wäre es perfekt. Ab zum Glück sind Geschmäcker unterschiedlich und schließlich muss es dem Besitzer gefallen.

VG Speedpreacher


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2012)

gute ideeen  DANKE ! 
aber das blaue XO logo ist zu hell, um es an den rahmen anpassen zu wollen.  
die Reverb werde ich mir nicht holen, fahre mein Rad eher mit tiefer stütze, somit komme ich alles rauf und alles runter, ohne ständig die stütze auf/ab zubetätigen.
im bikepark kommt sie natürlich (1x) runter. 
das ist halt nur meine vorliebe,- genau so wie die "straffen"  luftfederelemente  

den anderen 
herzlichen dank !


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Juni 2012)

@Artur: Was soll ich noch sagen. Sehr schön.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> @Artur: Was soll ich noch sagen. Sehr schön.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Martin





Blue729 schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Bike nicht gefällt, ist es das Nicolai.
> Keine Ahnung was andere daran immer so geil finden.
> "bor ein nicolai geil geil geil"
> 
> Für mich ein optisch total langweiliges, nichtssagendes Bike.




Martin... es gibt auch andere meinungen.


----------



## Joshua60 (26. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Martin... es gibt auch andere meinungen.


Artur, es gibt auch Meinungen, die will ich gar nicht hören müssen. deswegen bleibt mein Buntes auch dem Enduro-thread gerne fern.

Jedenfalls gefällt mir Dainz auch richtig gut.


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Juni 2012)

Einfach klasse Artur und da wir in einem freien Land leben, ist es auch gut, dass wir nicht alle den gleichen Geschmack teilen Es gibt genug andere Bikes, die ich nicht fahren möchte oder besser geschrieben: Mit den Besitzern dieser Bikes möchte ich nicht zusammen biken gehen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2012)

ich glaube es geht eher um den "Neid-Faktor Nicolai" und nicht unbedigt um mein Rad.


----------



## Splash (26. Juni 2012)

Nicht jeder, der kein Nicolai fährt, ist neidisch und ich kenne durchaus Leute, denen das puristische Nicolai-Design (und teilweise Erfahrungen mit der Firma selbst) nicht gefällt, die aber keinen Grund haben, neidisch zu sein ...

Ich finde das Bike aber durchaus schön, wenngleich IMHO die Kurbel optisch nicht passt (ich würde ne blaue oder schwarze XO nehmen) und ich auf einem Enduro auch Reifen mit richtigem Profil montieren würde, egal was die Bike-Bravo schreibt. Sonst ist das Bike aber wirklich gelungen


----------



## Bömmel__ (26. Juni 2012)

super Bike , Artur!


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Juni 2012)

Zugverlegung ist ja auch vorbildlich, da hast Du dir aber echt Mühe gegeben 

Schaltzug und Bremsleitung sind auch schön umwickelt


----------



## trailterror (26. Juni 2012)

@splash

Seh ich auch so...


Wenige sind vielleicht neidisch; ich denke man sollte sich aber hüten nörgler/kritiker als neidisch abzustempeln. Es gibt abgesehen vom neidfaktor bestimmt viele gründe warum man ein N nicht toll findet.

Es gibt auch andere gute, sehr gute marken.
Auch sehr gute marken sind nicht perfekt.

Ich geh mit leuten biken, die mir persönlich und vom charakter zusagen; das bike das sie fahren ist mir dabei echt shice egal.

N fahrer sind nichts besseres nur weil sie ein hammerrad  fahren


----------



## stuk (26. Juni 2012)

@ splasch und trailterror



Volle Zustimmung! und ich gehe sogar noch weiter: Extreme Fanboys (auch von N aber auch anderen Marken) sind mir unsympatisch. 

Schlimm finde ich aber auch das man oft als hochnäsig und Poser abgestemmpelt wird nur weil man ein N fährt.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Schlimm finde ich aber auch das man oft als hochnäsig und Poser abgestemmpelt wird nur weil man ein N fährt.



und da kommt wieder der neidfaktor ins spiel. 

aber BITTE zurück zum thema. Zeig was Du hast!


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Juni 2012)

ich hätte da mal ne Style Frage
rote Spacer lassen, oder lieber schwarze ?
Blaue Hope Ahead Cap kommt heute noch dran, Schraube hat noch gefehlt.
rote Bremsscheiben dran lassen, oder schwarz lackieren ?

Chaos im Keller mal übersehen, Keller ist noch Baustelle


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Juni 2012)

Rot lassen und rote Ahead Kappe ..

... oder ne grüne


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Juni 2012)

... ich mache heute abend mal ein Foto, wie es mir gefallen hat, mit dem 3m Spacer in rot unter der blauen Kappe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (26. Juni 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... ich mache heute abend mal ein Foto, wie es mir gefallen hat, mit dem 3m Spacer in rot unter der blauen Kappe



Und so kannst dus dann lassen  Wenn mal ein Oberflächenveredler nebenan einzieht kannst du die Kurbel noch schwarz oder rot eloxieren lassen


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Juni 2012)

Kann man machen 
Aber ich wollte auf der Antriebsseite noch den grossen Nicolai Aufkleber in chrom anbringen und auf der anderen Seite einen schwarz glänzenden Trailsucht, dann passt die Kurbel


----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juni 2012)

...schwarze Kurbeln!


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Martin... es gibt auch andere meinungen.


 

Moin,

na ja so ist das halt. Bin froh, dass ich mich endlich mal für ein Nicolai entschieden habe und bereue die Entscheidung nicht. Es entspricht nahezu meinen Vorstellungen. Der Rest ist mein Fehler, da ich Entscheidungen bei der Bestellung und beim Aufbau getroffen habe, die ich jetzt anders machen würde.

Aber es ist ja schön, dass es viele unterschiedliche Meinungen und Ansichten gibt. Stellt Euch mal vor, ein jeder möchte mit der selben Frau ins Bett gehen.

Einfach mal so, als Beispiel. Wobei auch da gibt es bestimmt Leute, die das cool finden

Free your mind.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juni 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Stellt Euch mal vor, ein jeder möchte mit der selben Frau ins Bett gehen.
> Martin



Och, kein Problem....nur ich zuerst!


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juni 2012)

@Kuwahades, lieber schwarze.


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Juni 2012)

mir gefällts 

heute erstmal ne Runde drehen und dann kommen die Aufkleber dran


----------



## trailterror (26. Juni 2012)

@martin

Was würdest du heut anders bestellen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Juni 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Och, kein Problem....nur ich zuerst!


 
Was für Ferkel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juni 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> mir gefällts
> 
> heute erstmal ne Runde drehen und dann kommen die Aufkleber dran



Was ist denn das für ein Anschluß da an der Sattelstütze? Ist das der Tauchsieder der Wasser-Sattelheizung?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2012)

Nein, so sehen halt funktionierende Telestützen aus

G.


----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juni 2012)

Na dachte ich es mir doch fast!


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Juni 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Nicht jeder, der kein Nicolai fährt, ist neidisch und ich kenne durchaus Leute, denen das puristische Nicolai-Design (und teilweise Erfahrungen mit der Firma selbst) nicht gefällt, die aber keinen Grund haben, neidisch zu sein ...


Darum geht es doch Jeder der Spaß am biken hat wird niemals über das Bike eines anderen herziehen, auch wenn es einem nicht unbedingt gefällt, da jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat Aber hier im Forum werden in manchen Bereichen Kommentare abgelassen, wo man ganz genau merkt wie bescheiden der Horizont ist Ich freue mich immer wieder über schöne Aufbauten werde aber nie vergessen mit welchem Bike ich früher angefangen habe und freue mich einfach über die heutige Zeit und die Möglichkeiten und mein Problem war eh immer, dass ich Nicolai gut fand aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis alle eins fuhren Dann kommt man schon fast auf die Canyon-Ebene, die ich auch nicht verkehrt finde, aber wenn ich sehr viel Geld für ein Bike ausgebe dann möchte ich auch etwas besonderes haben und nicht ein Bike, was überall zu sehen ist
Aber es geht ja um Nicolais und da ich sie einfach mag, halt mal wieder 2 von meinen Kollegen



Also lasst uns alle das bessere Wetter genießen und ab auf die Bikes
Gruß Jens!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2012)

Das Vorderste gefällt immer besser

Und ich muß mir ständig wegen meinem Nicolais von meinen Kumpels anhören warum ich eine Golflichtmaschine im Rad eingebaut hab

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Juni 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> @martin
> 
> Was würdest du heut anders bestellen?


 
Moin,

ich finde auch heute noch das klassische 1 1/8 Steuerrohr mit dem wunderschönen Reset am schönsten. Aus rein praktischen Gründen würde ich heute wohl auch eine Coladose nehmen. Des Weiteren würde ich sofort den CCDB Air (Monarch Plus war nicht meins) ordern und ne Fox 36 Float und keine Talas nehmen. Die Fox ist ab morgen bei Gino und wird auf Float umgebaut. Absenken ist feige!!!

Na ja, und 3x9 habe ich nur genommen, weil die XO Redwin Teile einfach super schön sind. Von der Logik und vom Bedarf her, ist 2x10 mit ner schönen KeFü wohl die bessere Lösung. 

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juni 2012)

Hmm, ich werde mich an der einen oder anderen Stelle sicher auch noch ärgern, aber die Möglichkeit war von vorn herein gegeben.

- 1,5 Steuerrohr
- Angelset
- dreifach
- Talas (allerdings bei 180mm)
- Feder hinten

Wobei ich mich bisher bei jedem meiner tourorientierten Bikes über 2-fach geärgert habe außer bei den paar Gramm weniger Gewicht.


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das Vorderste gefällt immer besser
> 
> Und ich muß mir ständig wegen meinem Nicolais von meinen Kumpels anhören warum ich eine Golflichtmaschine im Rad eingebaut hab
> 
> G.



Es geht doch nichts über gute Kollegen und bei uns ist es auch nicht anders Die dummen Sprüche sind Standard
Gruß Jens!


----------



## trailterror (27. Juni 2012)

@martin

Ok, ist zum grössten teil verständlich. Wolltest du auch mit dem LW rumspielen? Ich weiss ja noch nicht ob ich das will....ich denk ich mach demnächst mal nen thread bzgl LW und folgen auf  obs bei mir mit dem tapered SR gehen würde ist noch ne andere frage 

2x10 reicht mir in allen lebenslagen massig aus (22/36-11/36)


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Juni 2012)

Mit reicht 32/22 zu 11-34!
Was kostet der Umbau bei Gino auf Float?


----------



## wolfi_1 (27. Juni 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> schaut saugut aus
> 
> mit den Reifen würde ich nicht glücklich werden, aber wenn´s dir passt



Auf einer Leichtfelge wie der ZTR Flow passt der X-King schon. Da kann man eh nicht so aggressiv draufhalten.

Hab den X-King auf meinem 'leichten' Laufradsatz am Nucleon AM und bin damit sehr zufrieden.  (1.7 Bar)

Bringt gegenüber den 2.4er Rubber Queens auf EX-729 gut ein Kilo Gewichtsvorteil (Beides Tubeless mit Milch) und lässt den Puls im vernünftigen Bereich wenn man mit Leichtbaupiloten unterwegs ist.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Juni 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Mit reicht 32/22 zu 11-34!
> Was kostet der Umbau bei Gino auf Float?


 
Sag ich dir wenn ich sie wieder habe. Ich meine mich daran erinnern zu können, dass es mit Material, neuen Dichtungen und Service um die 150 kosten wird. Was ich bisher gehört habe, soll die Fox dann richtig gut gehen. Noch nicht BOS Niveau aber ähnlich.

Grüße


----------



## trailterror (27. Juni 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Auf einer Leichtfelge wie der ZTR Flow passt der X-King schon. Da kann man eh nicht so aggressiv draufhalten.
> 
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Also auf meiner flow sitzt vorn der HR2 in 2.4 Und hinten der FA in 2.4..

So unterschiedlich können die einsteckqualitäten der Flow sein 

Hatt letzlich einen heftigen durchschlag hinten; muss zwar noch genau inspektieren, aber auf den ersten blick hat sie das weggesteckt


----------



## stuk (27. Juni 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Aber es geht ja um Nicolais und da ich sie einfach mag, halt mal wieder 2 von meinen Kollegen
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jens!



Hallo Jens

ich frage mich wie zwei fette Räder so gut auf den Träger passen. Ich verzweifel grade mit einem neuen thule und meinem AM und dem lady-trek.

Irgendwie berühren sich die Räder immer irgendwo und der Radstand vom AM ist auch fast zu groß....






damit es nicht zu sehr OT wird, hier ein Bild davon 
mfg


----------



## sluette (27. Juni 2012)

das ist immer ein krampf mit den trägern. 
wir haben mitte mai auch gut 30min probiert bis wir mein AM, ein Spicy und ein Torque drauf hatten. hat aber schließlich bis zum Lago gehalten...
@ Stuk, noch ein tip: wenn du den halter für's AM weiter nach rechts schiebst kannst du die kiste sehr gut am dämpfer fest machen. die stahlfeder ist da sehr gut geeignet und du hast nicht das risiko das die decals am rahmen einreissen...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2012)

da hab ichs besser. 
 da passen ges. 3 räder rein,
 2 davon können sogar kompl. reingestellt werden, beim 3ten muss lediglich das vorderrad ausgebaut werden.
natürlich finden auch noch 3 leute und ihr  gepäck noch reichlich platz.

alles ordentlich verstaut, geschützt und festgebunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (27. Juni 2012)

danke sluette, aber beim Dämpfer hätte ich Angst das sich da was an der Aufhängung oder ulh verbiegen könnte....werden nächste mal das AM mehr nach links setzen und das Trek in gleicher Richtung weiter nach rechts....also weiter probieren...und dann noch die doofe Warntafel für Italien...

Klar Artur, aber leider habe ich für ca. 10 Transporte im Jahr keine Lust immer mit einem Transporter rumzufahren.


----------



## c_w (27. Juni 2012)

Ich kann das ueberbieten, 4 Bikes und 4 Personen plus Krempel im Volvo 850 ;-)
Dann muessen allerdings alle Laufraeder raus...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Dann muessen allerdings alle Laufraeder raus...


darum geht es ja. 

@stuk wir haben täglich "transporte" zu fahren... kinder .


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich kann das ueberbieten, 4 Bikes und 4 Personen plus Krempel im Volvo 850 ;-)
> Dann muessen allerdings alle Laufraeder raus...



Kann ich toppen....ich könnte alle Laufräder drinnenlassen bei gleicher Anzahl Leute und Räder....gewonnen

G.


----------



## Bodenprobe (27. Juni 2012)

....alles Spielkram! Meiner ist noch länger...


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2012)

und meiner erst


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2012)

Ha...meiner immer doppelt so viel

G.


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Juni 2012)

*IHR SEID PERVERS, LEUTE *

Fahrzeuge in Fahrzeuge stecken, abartig


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Juni 2012)

Finde ich auch.
Und wahrscheinlich haben se noch nen dickes Grinsen im Gesicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (27. Juni 2012)

@wolfi

Genau so mache ich das bei meinem AM: die ZTR Flow mit 2,4er X-King für den leichteren Einsatz und die Deemax mit 2,4er Rubber Queen für´s Grobe.


----------



## geetee1972 (27. Juni 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Helius AC, British Racing Green.



I hope English is OK? 

Is this _metalic_ British Racing Green or just flat BRG? If it is metalic, when did you order the frame? I was under the impression that the metalic version of BRG had been discontinued. 

I'm ordering a new frame and really want metalic BRG as i've had a frame in this before.


----------



## Ge!st (28. Juni 2012)

Hier mein AM bei der heutigen Runde: Die Aufkleber habe ich von den ZTR Flow abgezogen und statt dem alten Fat Albert UST sind jetzt X-King RS drauf. Die Deemax mit Rubber Queen sind jetzt für´s Grobe -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1041857


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juni 2012)

^^


----------



## trailterror (28. Juni 2012)

Schaut  aus.

Decals wollt ich auch abziehn....habs leider immer noch nicht getan 

Das problem ist: wenn sie ab sind, dann sind sie ab und dann wärs blöd wenn man auf einmal meint, dass mit doch besser war


----------



## RandyAndy (28. Juni 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Hier mein AM bei der heutigen Runde: Die Aufkleber habe ich von den ZTR Flow abgezogen und statt dem alten Fat Albert UST sind jetzt X-King RS drauf. Die Deemax mit Rubber Queen sind jetzt für´s Grobe -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1041857



Ein ganz heißer Feger! 
Die Decals auf dem Oberrohr find ich geil.

War es schwer die ZTRs zu entklebern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (28. Juni 2012)

RandyAndy schrieb:


> War es schwer die ZTRs zu entklebern?


Nein die lassen sich ganz leicht und am Stück einfach abziehen.


----------



## wildbiker (28. Juni 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Hallo Jens
> 
> ich frage mich wie zwei fette Räder so gut auf den Träger passen. Ich verzweifel grade mit einem neuen thule und meinem AM und dem lady-trek.
> 
> ...



Schicker Audi Hätte aber keinen Thule gekauft, sondern Uebler P21. Da berühren sich keine Räder, weil die Schienen weiter als bei den normalen Trägern auseinander sind und mit dem Radstand gibts auch keinerlei Probleme. Am WE gehts ebenfalls mit Bike in Urlaub...


----------



## Bodenprobe (28. Juni 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Hier mein AM bei der heutigen Runde: Die Aufkleber habe ich von den ZTR Flow abgezogen und statt dem alten Fat Albert UST sind jetzt X-King RS drauf. Die Deemax mit Rubber Queen sind jetzt für´s Grobe -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1041857




Sehr schön! 

Hast Du das CC-Angleset auf 0 Grad oder mit Winkleveränderung?


----------



## stuk (28. Juni 2012)

@ wildbiker:
Danke danke (der Thule paßt noch in den kleinen Kofferraum....)
was macht dein "Kalle"?....knacken weg?
Schöne Urlaub wünsche ich Euch!!! (wo gehts hin?)


----------



## Xiper (28. Juni 2012)




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2012)

Geniales Arbeitsgerät

G.


----------



## wildbiker (28. Juni 2012)

Mad East?


----------



## Elfriede (28. Juni 2012)

Sag mal bitte was zur Farbgebung des Hinterbaus. 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Xiper (28. Juni 2012)

oui oui


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Juni 2012)

Letztes Jahr?
Sind zusammen, glaube ich, die Etappe zur letzten Wertungsprüfung geradelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (28. Juni 2012)

Geiles ding


----------



## Xiper (28. Juni 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr?
> Sind zusammen, glaube ich, die Etappe zur letzten Wertungsprüfung geradelt



Ja, dass kann sein, weiss nicht mehr so genau .  Das Foto ist von diesem Jahr. 



Elfriede schrieb:


> Sag mal bitte was zur Farbgebung des Hinterbaus.
> 
> Gruß Björn



Die Farbe ist Schwefelgelb. Ist eine Art Dizzicamou, nur mit einer Farbe ^^.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (28. Juni 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das problem ist: wenn sie ab sind, dann sind sie ab und dann wärs blöd wenn man auf einmal meint, dass mit doch besser war



PM an user schneidwerk ...


----------



## trailterror (29. Juni 2012)

Okay. Sehr gut


----------



## Noeoeoe (29. Juni 2012)

oder hier
http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/rim-decals


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juni 2012)

Xiper schrieb:


>



hat sich ja einiges geändert.  

machmal die vordere leitung hinters rohr.


----------



## trailterror (29. Juni 2012)

Noeoeoe schrieb:


> oder hier
> http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/rim-decals



Cool danke


----------



## Michunddich (30. Juni 2012)

Jetzt mit besseren Bildern...


----------



## timtim (30. Juni 2012)

Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddiver (30. Juni 2012)

Lecker


----------



## goegolo (30. Juni 2012)

ein dannebro


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juni 2012)

..mach mal ´n paar neue bilder vom bass !!!


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Juni 2012)

So, mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Hobel mit der "Ich greif mir mal in den Schritt"-Sattelstütze ... 







Gruss Thorsten


----------



## sluette (1. Juli 2012)

stand das ding nicht bis vor kurzem noch unter deinen "beratungs-resistenten" komponenten? wenn du jetzt noch ein upgrade auf remote machst bist ja in 2012 angekommen


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Juli 2012)

Remote ist was für Pussys . Entweder ist das Ding oben oder unten, dafür brauche ich keine Fernbedienung  In der Tat, ich war mal dagegen 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (1. Juli 2012)

Fire Dept. Red ist so schön  Das Rad natürlich auch!


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. Juli 2012)

Der Thorsten bessert sich 
Was kommt als nächstes ? Ein Flatbar in 750 o. vielleicht eine RICHTIGE Bremse


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2012)

...und noch ein Satz echter Reifen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Fire Dept. Red ist so schön  Das Rad natürlich auch!



Stimmt, der Lack leuchtet als ob er 1mm dickwäre

G.


----------



## sluette (1. Juli 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Der Thorsten bessert sich
> Was kommt als nÃ¤chstes ? Ein Flatbar in 750 o. vielleicht eine RICHTIGE Bremse



das sind sicherlich details die man 2014 angehen kann... ð


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. Juli 2012)

Xiper schrieb:


>



Gefällt   (Sowohl Farbe als auch Federelemente)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## WiKiFRee (1. Juli 2012)

Mein N AFR etwas schick gemacht....





...hat es sich verdient nach zwei schönen Jahren!!


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Juli 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Der Thorsten bessert sich
> Was kommt als nächstes ? Ein Flatbar in 750 o. vielleicht eine RICHTIGE Bremse



Sack 

Mit richtiger Bremse ist das keine Herausforderung mehr 

Gruss nach PDS/Morzine oder wo auch immer


----------



## finflo (1. Juli 2012)

>




@WiKiFRee: kannst du mir bitte sagen, welche Farbe das ist?


----------



## Midgetman (1. Juli 2012)

...auf jeden Fall ist es richtig schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (1. Juli 2012)

WiKiFRee schrieb:


> Mein N AFR etwas schick gemacht....
> ...hat es sich verdient nach zwei schönen Jahren!!


Top sag I  Meine liebligsfarbe 
Aber die Rote Kabelbinder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no go! es gibt auch Orange


----------



## Eksduro (1. Juli 2012)

verdammt stylisch das AFR


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juli 2012)

hab auch noch ein bild


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Juli 2012)

die Chromaufkleber sind immer wieder das highlight


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Juli 2012)

Das Nicolai von WIKIFRee ist der Oberburner
und Thorsten sein Slopestyle-Nonius kommt auch klasse
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Luke-VTT (2. Juli 2012)

Wunderschönes AFR!


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Juli 2012)

http://openpetition.de/petition/zei...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern
Bitte helft uns Hessen


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2012)

done.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2012)

Erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (2. Juli 2012)

Danke 
bitte auch an Freunde und Verwandte weiterleiten


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2012)

Schon gemacht

G.


----------



## Splash (2. Juli 2012)

Auch schon gemacht und über Google+ und Facebook weiter geleitet ...


----------



## swannema (2. Juli 2012)

done


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Juli 2012)

Wahnsinn, also ich heute Mittag um 15:00 Uhr unterschrieben habe, waren es noch 1600, jetzt schon 3200.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, also ich heute Mittag um 15:00 Uhr unterschrieben habe, waren es noch 1600, jetzt schon 3200.



Bei waren iregendwas mit 70 und wie ich unterschrieben hatte schon über 90

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (2. Juli 2012)

erledischt!!!

Stand 21:36---4301


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Juli 2012)

Schon lang und auch via Vereins-Fratzenbuch-Präsenz dazu aufgerufen


----------



## kolefaser (2. Juli 2012)

Kann man das nicht auf die Startseite der Newsebene im Forum erscheinen lassen?
Ist ja von großer Bedeutung!

EDIT: war wohl heute Mittag blind, als ich das letzte mal geschaut habe. 
Steht gleich zwei mal drauf 
Hoffe, dass die Petition fruchtet.


----------



## Scherge (2. Juli 2012)

done

BTW: geile Farbe, das AFR


----------



## tommi101 (2. Juli 2012)

Done! #4552

Zur Demo würde ich auch gerne kommen, mal sehen ob ich`s schaffe


----------



## der-gute (4. Juli 2012)

keine Ahnung wo man das sonst posten könnte...

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Continental-Rammstein-Exclusive-First-Ride-2012.html

die neuen Contis auf nem Ion Teambike ;-)


----------



## trailterror (8. Juli 2012)

hier noch mal meins:





fährt sich einfach schweinegeil


----------



## MisterXT (8. Juli 2012)

Auch eine schöne Farbe! Schaut gut aus!


----------



## trailterror (8. Juli 2012)

Dank dir


----------



## Eksduro (8. Juli 2012)

@trailterror: 

....weisste ja 


hier auch nochmal zwei exemplare der gleichen gattung, einmal für die bling-bling fangemeinde und einmal in raw für die puristen 





wie immer im liebgewonnenen HDR (Hammer-Die-Räder) Effekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. Juli 2012)

jihhaaaaa


----------



## Alex-F (8. Juli 2012)

Very nice 

Hat Christian noch spacer überm Vorbau? Sieht bei deinen besser aus.


----------



## Eksduro (8. Juli 2012)

thx...


@alexF

kann ich dir grad gar nicht sagen, ich mein aber nicht...


----------



## Alex-F (8. Juli 2012)

Ne sieht nur so aus. Ist glaub ich der Hope Vorbau, aus dem Winkel kam mir das so vor.


----------



## ESPI (8. Juli 2012)

Servus!

 Wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf:

 Sind tatsächlich keine spacer mehr drüber. Aber 25mm drunter, deshalb ists optisch wahrscheinlich nicht jedermanns sache. Bei Alex seinem XL Rahmen ist das durch das ohnehin schon längere Steuerrohr und den Stärker gekröpften RF Atlas natürlich nicht nötig und von daher cleaner. 

Ich stehe voll auf den Vector und gewinkelte Vorbauten mag ich garnicht deshalb ists mir so am liebsten.


----------



## Alex-F (8. Juli 2012)

Ah, Du bist ja auch angemeldet (Sascha hier). 

Sah für mich auf den ersten Blick komisch aus, aber das liegt am Winkel aus dem das Foto gemacht wurde. Ist das der Hope FR Vorbau?


----------



## ESPI (8. Juli 2012)

Jawoll!

Hope FR 70mm 0°, hope head doc und spacer


----------



## Stagediver (8. Juli 2012)

@ trailterror:

Wirklich ein sehr schönes Radl


----------



## trailterror (8. Juli 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> @ trailterror:
> 
> Wirklich ein sehr schönes Radl



Danke, das freut mich sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> hier noch mal meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schönes Rad.  

mein fährt sich auch einfach schweinegeil


----------



## Noeoeoe (9. Juli 2012)

meins mal...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2012)

Schön...von vorne bis hinten

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Juli 2012)

custom sitzrohrlänge?
die gussets sehen danach aus.

schönes baik!


----------



## Eksduro (9. Juli 2012)

knalla dat schwatte


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2012)

Danke KHUJAND 

Das schwarze gefällt mir auch hervorraaagend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> hier noch mal meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mir gefällt es auch sehr gut  Was wiegt die Karre?


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2012)

jetzt bekomm ich ja gleich rote bäckchen 

Um die 15,4 kg. Habs aber bisher noch nicht auf einer angemessenen waage gewogen....

Wie bereits 1, 2 mal angemerkt bin ich mit meiner riesen 11-36er kassette, dem HR2, AFR UR und der 435er KS mit dem gewicht doch recht zufrieden 
Hatte sub 15 als ziel und hab sonst schon auch aufs gewicht geachtet...ich will aber nicht auf den vorderradgrip und die teleskop verzichten, eine etwas kleinere kassette hätts vielleicht noch getan....

Aber wie gesagt: rundum glücklich mit dem ofen 

Felgendecals ab oder nicht?


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Juli 2012)

Ich finde, die Felgen Decals sollten ab, aaabbbeeerrr meine sind auch noch drauf weil ich kein Bock auf die Fusselei habe. Hat die bei einer No Flow schonmal jemand entfernt. Meine Decals kleben wie sau und man bekommt nur so Ministückchen ab.

Gruss


----------



## Midgetman (9. Juli 2012)

Fön?


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt: rundum glücklich mit dem ofen



Das ist die Hauptsache 





trailterror schrieb:


> Felgendecals ab oder nicht?



Warum fragst du mich, ist doch dein Bock und dir muss er gefallen mit oder ohne Decals


----------



## Noeoeoe (10. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> custom sitzrohrlänge?
> die gussets sehen danach aus.
> 
> schönes baik!




jup.
m war mir zu lang, s zu kurz. so bin ich dazwischen bei 430 gelandet.

danke!


----------



## tommi101 (10. Juli 2012)

@Noeoeoe
Gutes Bike mit bewährten Teilen....gefällt!
Kurzes Statement zum Vivid Air wäre schön.
Man nimmt die Variante Mid Tune wenn man beim Helius AM auf 158/171mm FW  fährt, oder? 

@trailterror
Auch sehr schön Dein Bike...aber es hat langsam wirklich mal ein schönes Bild mit guter Cam verdient (das sagt der Richtige )
Felgendecor würde ich entfernen...sieht mMn. cleaner aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Um die 15,4 kg.


"unfahrbar" würden jetzt die IBC forums experten sagen. 


@Noeoeoe, warum sind schwarze bikes immer so schön ?


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juli 2012)

Wei alle Farben schön sind, solange sie schwarz sind.


----------



## trailterror (10. Juli 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> @trailterror
> Auch sehr schön Dein Bike...aber es hat langsam wirklich mal ein schönes Bild mit guter Cam verdient (das sagt der Richtige )
> Felgendecor würde ich entfernen...sieht mMn. cleaner aus.



Danke 

Und ich dachte das wär jetzt ein besseres bild mit guter kamera 

Ich werd die decals nä woche entfernen (wenn sie sicht gute entfernen lassen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2012)

Ich würd die Dacals drauflassen 

G..


----------



## amajo (10. Juli 2012)

hi...hier mein neu aufgebautes helius fr 2007 in kryptonite green mit neon-pinken decals!!!! 
züge sind noch ungekürzt...sonnige grüße...andi


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Juli 2012)

sieht von weitem aus, wie ne alte Klein Lackierung


----------



## Midgetman (10. Juli 2012)

Bis auf den Bash und die Sattelstütze top


----------



## MisterXT (11. Juli 2012)

Boah! Absoluter Knaller! Die Farbe gefällt mir richtig gut!!!


----------



## amajo (11. Juli 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Boah! Absoluter Knaller! Die Farbe gefällt mir richtig gut!!!



danke...schau mal in mein album...ich denke wir beide pflegen einen ähnlichen geschmack....ich habe auch ein classic fat chance aufgebaut und ein nicolai zum sport machen.
gruss andi


----------



## xtr_shadow (11. Juli 2012)

mein Argon CC ist zwar nicht brand neu aber ich trau mich mal


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Juli 2012)

Schick. Mach mal den Sattel/Stütze in schwarz und den grünen Aufkleber weg. 
Würde ich noch cooler finden...


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Juli 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Schick. Mach mal den Sattel/Stütze in schwarz und den grünen Aufkleber weg.
> Würde ich noch cooler finden...



Besser: Alles so grün machen wie den Aufkleber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (12. Juli 2012)

Schaut irgendwie nach Rahmen eine Nummer größer aus.


----------



## Midgetman (12. Juli 2012)

Quark. Das ist schon racing so wie's ist 

Die unterschiedlichen Felgen finde ich persönlich dafür völlig daneben. Schwarze Stütze käme wohl auch besser.


----------



## dangerousD (12. Juli 2012)

Ich sach' mal: geile Feile!  ...und habe nix zu meckern


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Juli 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Die unterschiedlichen Felgen finde ich persönlich dafür völlig daneben. Schwarze Stütze käme wohl auch besser.


 
Stört nur bißchen, da sie er sie nackig gemacht hat. Vorne weiße Felge mit schwarzen Decals, hinten schwarze mit weiße Decals


----------



## xtr_shadow (12. Juli 2012)

der Rahmen ist aus dem N Lagerverkauf auf die Farbgebung hatte ich keinen Einfluss 
eigentlich hatte ich eine Tune Stütze die zu kurz war und eine Roox die zu schwer war
 jetzt habe ich die Klemmung der tune auf die Roox angepasst 235g bei 380mm
damit kann ich sehr gut leben und jetzt kann ich mich schlecht von ihr trennen 
für die Gabel muss ich mir Aufkleber kreieren ich weiß aber noch nicht wie


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Juli 2012)

Lass die Aufkleber so, bißchen Farbtupfer sind gegen die Langeweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2012)

xtr_shadow schrieb:


> für die Gabel muss ich mir Aufkleber kreieren ich weiß aber noch nicht wie



--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/40960


----------



## raggertje (12. Juli 2012)

My old beloved Helius FR 2007 completely rebuild 
It took some several years to dial things out with shock lenghts en settings (running it now with a RS Monarch RC3)... but now I am lovin' it!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2012)

^^  ^^


----------



## Gerrit (12. Juli 2012)

raggertje schrieb:


> My old beloved Helius FR 2007 completely rebuild
> It took some several years to dial things out with shock lenghts en settings (running it now with a RS Monarch RC3)... but now I am lovin' it!



Nice - could you please tell us about your settings regarding the rear shock? Travel? How did the modified rocker improve the suspension and how does it compare to the standard rocker? Weight?

Ok, enough for now


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Juli 2012)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Ok, enough for now


*Theres No Business Like Show Business*


----------



## Green Epic (12. Juli 2012)

Nicolai bei der Tour de France



kurz vor der Bergwetung am Col de la Croix im Jura


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Juli 2012)

ein traumrad 
raw und blau elox ist nice.
ich überleg grad wie wohl raw und grün elox aussehen würde.

hat eigentlich schon jemand das neue apfelgrün als extra love?


----------



## hoschi2007 (13. Juli 2012)

> raw und blau elox ist nice.
> ich überleg grad wie wohl raw und grün elox aussehen würde.



so etwa?


----------



## Harvester (13. Juli 2012)

und? Bergwertung gewonnen?


----------



## Green Epic (13. Juli 2012)

das grün kommt auch gut
Leider die Bergwertung nicht gewonnen, 
wurde 50m vorher von einer hübschen Polizistin gestoppt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (13. Juli 2012)

pics?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2012)

...oder Bilder

G.


----------



## c_w (14. Juli 2012)

Pics or did not happen ;-)


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Juli 2012)

heute mal eine ausfahrt mit dem "zwilling" unternommen


----------



## raggertje (15. Juli 2012)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Nice - could you please tell us about your settings regarding the rear shock? Travel? How did the modified rocker improve the suspension and how does it compare to the standard rocker? Weight?
> 
> Ok, enough for now



I bought the frame second hand with the rocker so I don't have a reference with the original one... but it must be working a lot better with an air shock  Mine is really plush with the RS monarch rc3, like a coil shock and it has a really nice platform!

The weight of the bike is 15,3 kg with the pedals. The wheels are the best thing I bought to ligthen it up... (happely I got a good deal on them)
I think If you give good attention on setup it good be as good or maybe better than a 2012 nicolai


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Juli 2012)

@raggertje
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, waar kom jij vandaan?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (where are you athome?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Groetjes


----------



## Brickowski (15. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> heute mal eine ausfahrt mit dem "zwilling" unternommen




Schade,dass ich grad so verflucht wenig Freizeit hab Hoffe mal ihr hattet Spaß


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Juli 2012)

hoffe wir können mal zu dritt fahren oder mal wieder beerfelden.
trails waren guat aber superschlammig 
ihr müsst auch mal zu uns rüber kommen!
bis denne.


----------



## Luke-VTT (15. Juli 2012)

Richtig schieke Räder hier zuletzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (15. Juli 2012)

raggertje schrieb:


> I bought the frame second hand with the rocker so I don't have a reference with the original one... but it must be working a lot better with an air shock  Mine is really plush with the RS monarch rc3, like a coil shock and it has a really nice platform!
> 
> The weight of the bike is 15,3 kg with the pedals. The wheels are the best thing I bought to ligthen it up... (happely I got a good deal on them)
> I think If you give good attention on setup it good be as good or maybe better than a 2012 nicolai



Thanks for the feedback! I am right now in process of buying some of those rockers second hand - tensed to see what happens with my coil shock. Should be *really* plush 

On the other hand...my bike is @16,4kg, perhaps I'll give an air shock a try. 

Thank you,
Gerrit


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2012)

Hab mal mit der neuen Cam gespielt


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2012)

Passende Reifen zum Wetter, geniales Rad...da spielt man doch net mit der Kamera

G.


----------



## Brickowski (15. Juli 2012)

Sind da alle Gänge schaltbar? So´n SC würd mich ja auch noch jucken...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> @raggertje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hust*
 "Orangeeee is nur die M............."


----------



## raggertje (16. Juli 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> @raggertje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Utrecht,
Groet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (16. Juli 2012)

raggertje schrieb:


> Utrecht,
> Groet!



Wat leuk daar heb ik op de Kazerne gezeten. Woon nu in DL.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Graf~4lotz (16. Juli 2012)

Am Wochenende zusammengebastelt - freue mich schon auf Wildbad 





warum wirds nur nicht angezeigt??
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1166828


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Juli 2012)




----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Wat leuk daar heb ik op de Kazerne gezeten. Woon nu in DL.
> Groetjes D-Lander



das musst du mir unbedibgt beibringen.


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Juli 2012)

noijken in de koijken


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> noijken in de koijken



was ist denn das Dänisch für anfänger


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Juli 2012)

kein plan...haben die holländerinnen damals immer auf dem zeltplatz gesagt.
dänisch wär dann eher sut min pik.


----------



## sluette (17. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> kein plan...haben die holländerinnen damals immer auf dem zeltplatz gesagt....



und morgens tat dir immer der hintern weh und du dachtes das kam vom heineken ??? 

 ///////////// SCHMUTZ //////////////

ich will bilder sehen !


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2012)

only2wheels schrieb:


> Am Wochenende zusammengebastelt -



zusammen"gebastelt"... na hoffentlich hält es.


----------



## trailterror (17. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Juli 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> und morgens tat dir immer der hintern weh und du dachtes das kam vom heineken ???
> 
> ///////////// SCHMUTZ //////////////
> 
> ich will bilder sehen !


 

Vom Heineken, dem alten Schmutzfink?


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Juli 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Vom Heineken, dem alten Schmutzfink?



mit hintern weh tun kennt ihr euch in köln aus


----------



## guru39 (17. Juli 2012)




----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> mit hintern weh tun kennt ihr euch in köln aus


----------



## derAndre (17. Juli 2012)

Das haben wir in Köln erfunden und gesellschaftsfähig gemacht.


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Juli 2012)

Aber was lacht da der Pott??


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> mit hintern weh tun kennt ihr euch in köln aus


 heist doch auch "Ferkelmann" und nicht Ferkelfrau


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Juli 2012)

Ihr kennt Euch mit der Materie aber ziemlich gut aus, Respekt 



Dutshlander schrieb:


> heist doch auch "Ferkelmann" und nicht Ferkelfrau


 
Geh Du doch Gazelle fahren, aber lass den Sattel drauf ...



Edit: Petition schon gezeichnet?


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Juli 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Aber was lacht da der Pott??



Meine Frau hat früher in Köln gewohnt und ich kann mich noch gut an ein AC/DC Konzert 2001 erinnern, was am gleichen Tag wie der CSD stattfand und es war schon eine merkwürdige Mischung in der Altstadt und an dem Tag hat es mir definitiv im Müngersdorfer Stadion besser gefallen, obwohl ich sonst sehr gerne in der Altstadt unterwegs war

Deswegen lacht der Pott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Juli 2012)




----------



## dr.juggles (17. Juli 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat früher in Köln gewohnt und ich kann mich noch gut an ein AC/DC Konzert 2001 erinnern, was am gleichen Tag wie der CSD stattfand und es war schon eine merkwürdige Mischung in der Altstadt und an dem Tag hat es mir definitiv im Müngersdorfer Stadion besser gefallen, obwohl ich sonst sehr gerne in der Altstadt unterwegs war
> 
> Deswegen lacht der Pott



sicher acdc?
nicht ymca 
die hatten auch sicher schuluniformen an auf der bühne?
nicht dass doch einer als indianer, einer als bauarbeiter ...


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Juli 2012)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass das hier nen bißchen off topic ist. Mag mich aber auch täuschen

Mache mal mit nem Foto weiter: Meins!


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juli 2012)

Martin hast du dir doch ein ION geholt


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Juli 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> sicher acdc?
> nicht ymca
> die hatten auch sicher schuluniformen an auf der bühne?
> nicht dass doch einer als indianer, einer als bauarbeiter ...



Was Angus vor dem Konzert gemacht hat, weiß ich natürlich nicht
Aber der Unterschied zwischen der Musik von Village People und AC/DC ist auch bei einem nicht mehr ganz nüchternen Zustand noch klar zu erkennen






Sehr schönes ION und viel Spaß damit

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Juli 2012)

geiles ion!

ich hab auf ner acdc video compilation eines gesehen wo bon scott als frau verkleidet war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Juli 2012)

.. auf nem Ion?
Glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Juli 2012)




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2012)

Sehr sehr seeeehhhhr schönes Ion In der Farbvariante stell ich mir mein Pinion übernächstes Jahr vor

Hab mir auch mal ein neues Teil, die neue LEV 150mm/435länge gegönnt, um endlich die richtige Sattelstützauszugslänge bergauf zu haben








Mußte es dummerweise vorher von der schönen Granitdreckoberflächenlackierung vom WoEnd berfreien...so schraubt sichs net gut








G.


----------



## c_w (18. Juli 2012)

Hab auch geschraubt. Wetter war ja eh doof. Neu sind der Laufradsatz, Kette, Kassette, Kettenblätter, Kettenstrebenschutz ;-) und die Schraube in der hinteren Dämpferaurnahme ;-)

Achja, und es ist frisch geputzt :-D


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Juli 2012)

@Jörg: Dein Nucli ist der Hammer. Ich fand es von Anfang an sehr sehr geil.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (18. Juli 2012)

Also vom Optischen her gefällt mir das Nucleon auch um einiges besser wie das Pinion AM aber leider wiegt es zu viel.
Hmm naja vielleicht kommt ja noch eine G-Boxx3 raus


----------



## Midgetman (19. Juli 2012)

Also lt. N wiegt der Nucleon Rahmen 6.3kg ohne Dämpfer, das Pinion AM 6.25 mit Monach Plus. Der Gewichtsunterschied wäre demnach ca. 400g-Kettenspanner = ca.250g?
Das macht das Nucleon nicht leicht, aber das Pinion auch nicht viel leichter.


----------



## drurs (19. Juli 2012)

Da stimmt m.M. die Homepage mal wieder nicht:
Gewicht Nucleon AM 6,3 (M,elox, ohne Dämpfer) zu 9,1 (L, pulver, Monarch)
als Vergleich:
Gewicht Nucleon E2 8,7 (M,elox, ohne Dämpfer) zu 10,1 (L, raw, vivid)
ich tippe beim Nucleon AM ja eher auf ein Rahmengewicht von 8,5kg...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juli 2012)

#6296  

das vom Jörg natürlich auch...


----------



## Midgetman (19. Juli 2012)

Pulver auf Bleibasis? :


...so und nu wieder Bilder (da liegt das Nucleon dann auch unbestritten vorn)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2012)

Freu mich immer über solche Kommentare 

Um die Gewichtsdiskussion zu beenden. Nucli in L mit allen Teilen die rahmenspezifisch sind...Kurbel, Innenlager, Nabe, Ritzel vorne und hinten.

Ähhm...Schnellspanner müßter abziehen







G.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (19. Juli 2012)

ich bin jetzt schon auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte von Pinionbesitzer gespannt.
Bzw die "Vergleiche" mit dem Nucleon AM.
Hmm aber da ich eher einen Sorglos AM-Tourenbike aufbauen möchte weiss ich nicht so recht ob ich da mit dem Nucleon so richtig liege.
Für welchen Einsatz hast du den dein Bike vorgesehen.
Also Optisch ist es ein echter Augenschmaus


----------



## Midgetman (19. Juli 2012)

Das schwarze Nucleon sieht einfach hammermäßig aus.


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Juli 2012)

Auf die Gefahr hin, mich unbeliebt zu machen: Mir gefÃ¤llt die Pinion-LÃ¶sung rein optisch zumindest deutlich besser â das Nucleon sieht irgendwie unausgewogen aus mit diesem Riesenwuchs an der Schwinge. AuÃerdem ist der Pinion-Rahmen ein Viergelenker wie ich das vom Helius gewohnt bin â¦

Sorglos-Bike? Helius AM, 2x9, eins von diesen neuen Schaltwerken mit gedÃ¤mpftem KÃ¤fig, feddich


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, mich unbeliebt zu machen: Mir gefällt die Pinion-Lösung rein optisch zumindest deutlich besser  das Nucleon sieht irgendwie unausgewogen aus mit diesem Riesenwuchs an der Schwinge. Außerdem ist der Pinion-Rahmen ein Viergelenker wie ich das vom Helius gewohnt bin



Ne warum, mit der Meinung bist du bestimmt net allein


@andi.f.1809: Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt zu großen Teilen an der Freunde nach unten zu fahren. Aber dennoch mit dem Ziel selber hochzuradeln, was mit dem Rad besser geht als erwartet

Aber als reinen Tourer verfolge ich auch gespannt das Pinion AM...was mir übriegens auch optisch besser gefällt als das Nucloen

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



Sehr geniales Nucleon


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Freu mich immer über solche Kommentare
> 
> Um die Gewichtsdiskussion zu beenden. Nucli in L mit allen Teilen die rahmenspezifisch sind...Kurbel, Innenlager, Nabe, Ritzel vorne und hinten.
> 
> ...


 
... und Dämpfer 
Bin aufs Lebendgewicht der Pinionversion gespannt. Ich rechne mal grob mit einer Gewichtsersparnis von max. 1,2kg. Ab das und das Viergelenkersystem den großen Anstoß zum Wechsel geben muss, muss jeder selbst wissen.

Ich fahre mein 17,8kg Nucleon auch eher auf abfahrtsorientierten Touren, Länge meistens so zwischen 35-40km, bis 1.400hm. Geht ganz gut, _wenn einigermaßen man fit ist_.


----------



## c_w (20. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> #6296


Merci.
Ich gehoer auch zu den Leuten, denen die Nucleon Schwinge nicht taugt. Ansonsten waer' ich aber wsl schon deutlich aermer, hat also auch was gutes.
Vll werd' ich beim Pinion schwach, aber dafuer muessen die erstmal nen halbes Jahr auf dem Markt ueberleben ohne groessere Kinderkrankheiten.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (20. Juli 2012)

naja also ich Denk mal,dass es mit dem Getriebe keine großen Probleme geben wird.
Die Entwickler hatten ihre Semmel;-) ja auch schon mit der Entwicklung von Autogetrieben verdient
ich Denk mal eher,dass sie das Gewicht noch drücken können,aber die Funktion wird schon einwandfrei gegeben sein.
so wie es bei der Break Force One lief wird es mit ganz bestimmter Sicherheit nicht werden. Wollte mir diese Bremse auch erst noch zulegen aber bei den Erfahrungsberichten jetzt doch nicht mehr....
aber mal abwarten bis die ersten Aufbauten hier vorgestellt werden. ich hoff ja auch ein AC pinion;-)

grüßle andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerseller (20. Juli 2012)

Update:
- Neue Bremsen (MT8)
- Neue Sattelstange (P6)
- Spacerturm geköpft
- C.Guide V2
- Neue Reifen
- Bessere Aufnahmen


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Juli 2012)

Klasse Das sieht auch nach viel Fahrspaß aus


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2012)

Geniale Farbe Da bin ich ja gespannt was du so über die Bremse berichtest nach dem ersten richtigen Einsatz

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. Juli 2012)

Aber was hat der Conti Diesel an der Front zu suchen ??

Da gibts besseres.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2012)

Harry dein afr ist super


----------



## schnellerseller (20. Juli 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Aber was hat der Conti Diesel an der Front zu suchen ??
> 
> Da gibts besseres.
> 
> ...



Geb Dir recht Wolfgang, gibt schon besseres...aber der Grip ist ganz gut und Durchschläge hatte ich (vorne) noch nie. Für 12,95 ist es ein Preis Leistungsverhältnis das wunderhübsch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddiver (23. Juli 2012)

So, seit dem Wochenende habe ich einen neuen Schatz. Achtung Tussibike! Aber nachdem meine letzten beiden Räder schwarz waren, mußte jetzt einmal etwas Farbe her.

Vielen Dank nochmals an Guru.











Gruß muddiver


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2012)

...aber tus mal ein wenig einstauben, es leuchtet so

G.


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2012)

Wow! Ist echt super geworden Muddiver


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juli 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wow! Ist echt super geworden Muddiver



findich auch... 

wobei es auf foto 1 etwas stelzig wirkt.


----------



## NicolaiBass639 (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mal mein altes Bass aus dem Keller geholt und etwas aufpoliert...


----------



## muddiver (24. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...aber tus mal ein wenig einstauben, es leuchtet so
> 
> G.



Ist erledigt. Staub gibts bei uns momentan nicht. Aber Schlamm tut's doch auch, oder?


----------



## Midgetman (24. Juli 2012)

nice.


----------



## Team Nicolai (24. Juli 2012)

BikeBauer Nucleon AM bei der Megavalanche 2012






Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## provester (24. Juli 2012)

Bäm!


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Juli 2012)

NicolaiBass639 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal mein altes Bass aus dem Keller geholt und etwas aufpoliert...


 
Teste mal den Dämpfer andersherum eingebaut, funktioniert besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NicolaiBass639 (26. Juli 2012)

@ Ferkelmann

wieso sollte der Dämpfer andersherum besser funktionieren? Steh da gerade auf dem Schlauch! 

Also nicht das ich es nicht testen werden, aber bisher funktioniert es so sehr gut...


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Juli 2012)

Weil beim Lüftdämpfer mit Hauptkammer oben die Dichtungen immer schön ölumspült werden.
Und in Deinem Fall kommt man wahrscheinlich auch besser als Logout.
Probier es aus


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Juli 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Weil beim Lüftdämpfer mit Hauptkammer oben die Dichtungen immer schön ölumspült werden.
> Und in Deinem Fall kommt man wahrscheinlich auch besser als Logout.
> Probier es aus



Würde mich da Ferkelmann anschließen und schönes Bass
Einfach zeitlos schön


----------



## poison2008 (30. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute
hab mich mal hier umgeschaut und echt ein paar geile bikes gesehen bzw. NICOLAI bikes!
Drum wollte ich meins mal vorstellen,ist schon ein etwas älteres nicolai bass tfr aber verdammt aber ein nicolai (ein traum geht in erfüllung;-) was ich mir aber komplett neu am aufbauen bin. Hier mal ne kleine teileliste 
Rahmen:Nicolai Bass TFR flip flop lackierung
Gabel:Marzocchi 55 ata switsch sonderanfertigung
Dämpfer: DT Swiss hrv 200
Laufräder:Mavic Crossline Komplettsatz/shimano wh-m778 komplettsatz
Bremsen:Avid elixir CR
Steuersatz:Arcros Ai 25
Griffe: ODI Ruffian
Antrieb:Shimano xt Kurbel 2-Fach 22/36 /xtr Schaltwerk ,rapidfire schalthebel xtr innenlager
Reifen: joa was wäre es beste?? fat albert 2.4 Front/Front??
Syntace P6 carbon Sattelstütze ,Syntace superforce Vorbau,Syntace vector 7075 DH 780mm lenker.
Mein rundum sorglos Paket,20-40 km tour dann stadwald runter brettern hier und mal da bissel bike park


----------



## manurie (30. Juli 2012)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Reifen: joa was wäre es beste?? fat albert 2.4 Front/Front??


Das ewige Reifenthema. 

Zum grössten Teil kann man als normal Sterblicher kein Nicolai voll nutzen, so dass man was total Grobstolliges haben muss. Fahr lieber was, was auch bei Crosscountry genutzt wird, wie RacingRalph, X-King oder RaceKing.


----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2012)

also ich würd ja vorn mindestens beim FA bleiben


----------



## pako_st (1. August 2012)

Schließlich sammelte seine zweite Nicolai.
Hier ist der erste.
Sorry für die Rechtschreibung der deutschen Sprache ist nicht meine Muttersprache.


----------



## pako_st (1. August 2012)

pako_st schrieb:


> Schließlich sammelte seine zweite Nicolai.
> Hier ist der erste.
> Sorry für die Rechtschreibung der deutschen Sprache ist nicht meine Muttersprache.


----------



## Kuwahades (1. August 2012)

mir gefällts !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (1. August 2012)

Ansich schon. Aber was fährt man mit som Bike mit Furios Fred Reifen drauf?


----------



## Diamondaine (1. August 2012)

Sau geil! Nur Schwarz/Silber hat was. Echt gut gelungen und super Fotos! Möchte bei meinem BMXTB auch so ein Teilefoto wie dein 1. machen


----------



## poison2008 (1. August 2012)

Echt geile bilder!Vorallem Echt geiles NICOLAI!!
Aber die Reifen gehen garnicht!


----------



## Luke-VTT (1. August 2012)

Richtig gut!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2012)

Ist das überdimensionierter Kandiszucker ...krass ...und cooles Rad

G.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. August 2012)

Schickes Teil. Die Reifen sind auf der Strasse und auf Forstwegen der Hammer.
Hatte ich mal auf einem Argon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pako_st (2. August 2012)

Vielen Dank an alle!!!
Auf diesen Reifen bin ich in die Stadt fahren zur Arbeit, und auch auf Reisen dirt und nano Moskau DH


----------



## Elfriede (2. August 2012)

Was bringt das gute Stück denn auf die Waage?


----------



## monoid (3. August 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Bodenprobe (3. August 2012)




----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2012)

...und so verstaubt bis du dann gleich zum Oko gefahren

G.


----------



## studentx600 (4. August 2012)

Mein Argon Road, Größe M:


----------



## Cruiser (4. August 2012)




----------



## C0RAF0X (4. August 2012)

Sorrry Falsch poooost


----------



## guru39 (4. August 2012)

isn Nicolai Forum


----------



## Deleted 55153 (4. August 2012)

Goldgelb, Hammerschmidt, Hope, Rverse, Stan's Flow. Den Rest sieht man.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (4. August 2012)

wie kann man heutzutage noch das 1 1/8" steuerrohr ordern?
oder ist das ein alter rahmen?
ansonsten top aufbau.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (4. August 2012)

wie bitte?


----------



## Eksduro (4. August 2012)

richtig gute bikes...allesamt


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wie kann man heutzutage noch das 1 1/8" steuerrohr ordern?
> oder ist das ein alter rahmen?
> ansonsten top aufbau.



Weil es besser ausschaut....


----------



## wildbiker (4. August 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Goldgelb, Hammerschmidt, Hope, Rverse, Stan's Flow. Den Rest sieht man.



Saugeiler Aufbau, schade das Nicolai für die Eloxfarben 400,- Eu haben will...daher wirds bei mir das Argon FR in raw...


----------



## Deleted 55153 (4. August 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Saugeiler Aufbau, schade das Nicolai für die Eloxfarben 400,- Eu haben will...daher wirds bei mir das Argon FR nur in raw...



Hey Wildbiker, das is keine Aufpreisfarbe!! 
Die Farbe heißt Goldgelb und ist ohne Aufpreis zu haben. Die RAL-Nummer weiss ich nicht mehr.


----------



## wildbiker (4. August 2012)

Aha.. sah aus wie elox.. cool, werd ich wohl noch mal zwecks Farbe überlegen müssen...


----------



## dr.juggles (4. August 2012)

du wirst doch den schönen schweißporno nicht unter pulver verstecken wollen?
raw ist doch top.


----------



## wildbiker (4. August 2012)

Gold ist ja eigentlich meine Bike/biketeil-lieblingsfarbe...aber das Schweißporno sollte schon erhalten bleiben... Kann man eigentlich einen Rahmen in Raw im nachhinein eloxieren lassen?

Sorry für OT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (4. August 2012)

endlich mal noch ein gold-fan hier anstatt andauernder "eloxmassaker"-rufer 

nachträglich eloxieren sollte bei nem raw rahmen eigentlich gehen.

hier nochmal mein goldiges beim abhängen in der boxengasse, wie immer in chemofarben


----------



## Harvester (4. August 2012)

lass den HDR Kram


----------



## Alex-F (4. August 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> endlich mal noch ein gold-fan hier anstatt andauernder "eloxmassaker"-rufer
> 
> nachträglich eloxieren sollte bei nem raw rahmen eigentlich gehen.
> 
> hier nochmal mein goldiges beim abhängen in der boxengasse, wie immer in chemofarben



Saint schon montiert?


----------



## Deleted 55153 (4. August 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Aha.. sah aus wie elox.. cool, werd ich wohl noch mal zwecks Farbe überlegen müssen...



Wenn Du nur den Hauptrahmen eloxieren lässt, dann kostet  das nur 200,-.


----------



## dr.juggles (4. August 2012)

wird sich beim argon fr schwierig gestalten


----------



## Deleted 55153 (4. August 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Saint schon montiert?



Sieht schon recht stark aus mit dem Gold. Frage: Was sind das für Felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (4. August 2012)

Ich glaub es wahren Supra Ds. Wird er bestimmt gleich noch schreiben.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (4. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wird sich beim argon fr schwierig gestalten



Stimmt.


----------



## Eksduro (4. August 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> lass den HDR Kram



ey ey sir... zu befehl 

wollte dir nicht den tag verderben, sorry 



@ alex f

ne, da noch nicht, jetzt aber schon 

@ simon

jupp, sind supra D


----------



## guru39 (4. August 2012)

Mit ohne HDR  






Obwohl ich HDR geil finde


----------



## Eksduro (5. August 2012)

...super bild, passt zu deinem zitat vom guent


----------



## Elfriede (5. August 2012)

HDR gefällt mir.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. August 2012)

nachträglich eloxieren macht Nicolai nicht!auch nicht bei Raw Rahmen,weil nach dem eloxieren die Lagerpassungen und Gewinde nicht mehr passen würden!


----------



## Kontragonist (5. August 2012)

Aber der freundliche Eloxator von neben an macht es. Man kann Passungen und Gewinde mit so ner giftigen Paste abdecken, dann kommt das Bad da nicht ran.

Achtung: Dieses Wissen hab ich mir nur angelesen! Irgendwo hier im Forum gibtâs aber auch ein Helius (glaubich) das nachtrÃ¤glich glÃ¤nzend blau eloxiert wurde â sieht geil aus. Finde das Helius und du findest den User, der dir aus erster Hand berichten kann


----------



## stuk (5. August 2012)

stimmt aber einige haben so schon extrem pech gehabt.
ich erinnere mich da an ein gold/oranges argon mit einem grünlich-grauen Sitzrohr.


----------



## NicolaiBass639 (5. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Update vorgenommen und den Dämpfer, so wie empfohlen, gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (5. August 2012)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> nachträglich eloxieren macht Nicolai nicht!auch nicht bei Raw Rahmen,weil nach dem eloxieren die Lagerpassungen und Gewinde nicht mehr passen würden!



die aussage von Nicolai stimmt, kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen. ein anderer (hier umstrittener) deutscher hersteller, gibt seine - durchwegs sehr hochwertigen - rahmen auch für spätere eloxierexzesse frei. warum soll das dann also nicht funktionieren. und die nachfrage bei diversen eloxierern (auch bei denen die für Nicolai arbeiten) hat sich heraus gestellt das der materialauftrag identisch zum abtrag ist, also wenn man's kann. ich habe den versuch "nur" am argon ausprobiert, also ohne lagerstellen für den hinterbau. aber sowohl steuerrohr als auch sattelrohr weisen exakt den gleichen innendurchmesser wie vorm eloxieren und das innenlagergewinde steht auch noch wie ne eins.



stuk schrieb:


> stimmt aber einige haben so schon extrem pech gehabt.
> ich erinnere mich da an ein gold/oranges argon mit einem grünlich-grauen Sitzrohr.



du meinst meins! stimmt da gibt's abweichungen bei den unterschiedlichen rohren, aber nur weil Nicolai in dem jahrgang noch unterschiedliche rohrhersteller benutzt hat. so sind in meinem jahrgang noch ober und unterrohr von easton und der rest aus deutscher produktion. das war mir damals leider nicht bekannt. mittlerweile habe ich damit abgefunden, so schlecht sieht's nicht aus.


----------



## stuk (5. August 2012)

jau deins wars....trotz eloxunfall schönes argon


----------



## gruftidrop (5. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mit ohne HDR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, da muss sich die Linda wohl zurecht ärgern.
Habt ihr schon eine Ausweich - Location gefunden?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. August 2012)

Könnte mann denn eigentlich nicht ,um beispielsweise das Innenlagergewinde zu schützen,einfach ein Paar alte Innenlagerschalen reinschraruben und in die Lagersitze evtl sebstgedrehte Aluhülsen oder sowas einpressen um dies zu schützen?

Hier mal mein Oldie mit neuem Sattel,neuem alten XTR Umwerfer und neuer Kurbel!
Ausserdem hab ich am Dämpfer noch das blaue Eloxial entfernt und an der der Gabel die goldenen Einstellknöpfe ebenfalls enteloxiert!und nachdem wir neuerdings nen Plotter in der Arbeit haben, hab ich mir auch noch gleich neue Aufkleber rausgelassen!


----------



## sluette (5. August 2012)

du kannst alle nötigen stellen, wie oben schon erwähnt, mit paste vorm eloxieren schützen, sehe ich aber nicht als nötig.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harvester (6. August 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> ey ey sir... zu befehl
> 
> wollte dir nicht den tag verderben, sorry



wenn du selbst  5 smileys zu deinen "Chemofarben" machst macht es den Eindruck das es dir selbst nicht gefällt.
 Das hat nix mit Tag verderben oder so zu tun. 
Es soll auch kein Befehl sein. Aber gute HDRs sehen anders aus.
Dieses Überregeln aber nicht. Das ist meine Meinung


----------



## Eksduro (6. August 2012)

So klingt das nun ja auch anders und annehmbarer...

Die Smileys waren daneben weil immer mal wieder ähnliche Reaktionen kommen bei meinen Fotos, entweder bezogen aufs auffällige Eloxal oder eben das HDR Zeugs...

Da ich aber mit (professioneller) Fotografie im allgemeinen nix am Hut hab, auf meiner Kompaktkamera aber einen Modus gefunden habe der die Bilder direkt so macht und mir das ab und an ganz gut gefällt mit diesen unnatürlichen, knalligen Farben (besonders wenn noch ein Stück Landschaft oder Himmel mit zu sehen ist) wirds dann halt auch so gepostet...

Ob das nun eine gutes HDR ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, schätze mal "handwerklich" eher nicht, da es die Kamera ja direkt so produziert ohne das man Hand anlegen muss, aber was soll, mir gefällts, ein paar anderen anscheinend auch und somit hats seinen Zweck ja erfüllt.

Dir sei Deine Meinung natürlich auch gegönnt, und so dargelegt wie heute kann ich auch wunderbar damit leben  ... also: alles jut!


----------



## Harvester (6. August 2012)

na also^^


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. August 2012)

Mein AM und mein Nonius !  
15,5kg und 13,1kg...
Farbe und ohne Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Lambda (10. August 2012)

Mein unzerstörbares Lambda...es hält und hält und hält


----------



## c_w (10. August 2012)

Der Baukran ist super :-D


----------



## Green Epic (10. August 2012)

Mein Helius



mit neuem Bremsklotz


----------



## Brickowski (10. August 2012)

Schönes Helius  Und zu den Bremsen bitte den ein oder anderen Satz verlieren,denn die stehen auf meiner Wunschliste ganz oben. Danke!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2012)

...mit einer schönen schwarzen Gabel wärs aber noch schöner. Und ein Kommentar zur Bremse und deren Dosierbarkeit wäre wirklich schön

G.


----------



## Eksduro (11. August 2012)

die bremse ist der knaller...hab sie auch seit einer woche dran und bin vollends begeistert. ich denke sie ist nach zwei kleinen touren noch nicht ganz eingebremst aber zur dosierbarkeit kann man schon sagen, dass es durchaus fortschritte zur alten saint gibt...der druckpunkt ist nicht ganz so hart, man kann nachdem man das erste stück nur über den hebelweg regelt und "anbremst" sehr schön noch ein wenig über die handkraft machen, für mich genau richtig.

die hebelergonomie ist für ein-finger bremser perfekt und der hebel ist relativ hoch und flach so das er bombe in der hand (=im finger) liegt.

ob die kühlrippen etwas bringen weiß ich noch nicht, einen entsprechend langen downhill bin ich noch nicht gefahren, denke aber mal das die nächsten drei tage bikepark darüber aufschluss bringen...wobei ich noch die formular scheiben von den the ones dran habe

optik ist natürlich immer geschmackssache, mir gefallen sie sehr gut, vor allem da sie von der farbkombi wie für mein rad gemacht sind

also durchaus eine kaufempfehlung, ich hoffe das sie ähnlich pflegeleicht und problemlos sind wie die alte saint die ich vonnem kumpel kenne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Green Epic (11. August 2012)

Ist gestern die erste fahrt gewesen, meist auf Strasse und Forstwegen. 
Es ist schon eine Umstellung von der MT6 zur Saint. Läst sich aber sehr gut dosieren, wie ich es von meiner alten XT gewohnt war. 
Die Saint beisst aber wesentlich stärker zu. 
Bis ich mich richtig dran gewöht hab, muss ich noch die feinfühligen Finger spielen lassen. Nicht das es mal übern Lenker geht.


----------



## Green Epic (11. August 2012)

Bremsscheiben sind die Vorgänger der xtr icetech, die mich bis jetzt auch noch nicht enttäuscht haben. Ob die Saint-Scheiben kommen muss ich mal sehn, sind ja nicht die günstigsten.


----------



## petete2000 (22. August 2012)

Hallo





Pedalen und der Sattel sind Neu.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. August 2012)

Schönes AFR


----------



## timtim (22. August 2012)

Stimmt , gefällt mi auch


----------



## Deleted 55153 (22. August 2012)

Pinion


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. August 2012)

Finde ich zugegebenermaßen farblich nicht so gelungen.
Rote Klemme stört etwas, aber die rote Kette geht garnicht. Finde die Kettenspannerlösung am Pinion eigentlich das häßlichste und die Kettenfarbe unterstreicht das noch.
Die dünnen Spacer über dem dicken Steuerrohr wirken zudem wie Sollbruchstellen.
Ist aber, wie immer, meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## Martin1508 (23. August 2012)

Moin,

der Aufbau ist insgesamt nicht so meins. Aber trotzdem viel Spaß damit.

Grüße


----------



## petete2000 (23. August 2012)

Ich habe mich in Winterberg verletzt.


----------



## petete2000 (23. August 2012)

Mein neuer Scoter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (23. August 2012)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in Winterberg verletzt.


hoffentlich nichts schlimmes


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> hoffentlich nichts schlimmes



geht schon wieder besser --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1195336


----------



## Deleted 55153 (23. August 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Nicolai Helius AM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
ein recht gut gelungener Aufbau !!!
Sehen wir uns am auf'm Stand bei Kalle?

Simon


----------



## Deleted 55153 (23. August 2012)

Noch ein Pinion, dieses nur mit Schwarz.


----------



## nollak (23. August 2012)

Weiß aber zu gefallen!


----------



## Martin1508 (23. August 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Noch ein Pinion, dieses nur mit Schwarz.



Schick


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2012)

Schön dezent...und mit richtiger durchgehender 1.5Gabel

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2012)

wow nicht schlecht... "endlich" mal ein aufbau der auch mir gefällt. 
wobei der bremsleitungszug der vorderen bremse  nach hinten gehört.


----------



## c_w (24. August 2012)

Ist das absichtlich so fotografiert, dass man den Kettenspanner nicht sieht? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (24. August 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Ist das absichtlich so fotografiert, dass man den Kettenspanner nicht sieht? ;-)



Gemein!


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2012)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in Winterberg verletzt.



Ich hoffe das dir nichts passiert ist?


----------



## iGonzo (26. August 2012)

So, hier mal meins, Dank an cdrei für den Rahmen:


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das dir nichts passiert ist?



geht so... 

spielt aber wieder fussball.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2012)

iGonzo schrieb:


> So, hier mal meins, Dank an cdrei für den Rahmen:


----------



## reflux (29. August 2012)

Der Hinterbau wird im Winter schwarz eloxiert....hat jemand Tipps
wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (29. August 2012)

HÃ¤ ?!? Ich dachte gerade noch: "cool, das kÃ¶nnte das erste Mal sein, dass mir farblich abgesetzte Druckstreben wirklich gut gefallen" â¦

Und das Blau/WeiÃ-Thema findet sich sogar im Antrieb wieder. Lass das so!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. August 2012)

da hab ich noch was...


----------



## san_andreas (29. August 2012)

Schauen aus wie selbst getüncht, die Sitzstreben.


----------



## Kontragonist (29. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da hab ich noch was...



Nee, das ist zu viel des Guten


----------



## trailterror (29. August 2012)

Welches von beiden ist denn nun das N test- Helius AM?


----------



## reflux (29. August 2012)

ich würde mal behaupten beide
bzw. ich hab die aufkleber entfernt und die gabel von 160 auf 170mm umbauen lassen


----------



## trailterror (29. August 2012)

Ich hoff du hast es für ein richtiges schnäppchen ergattert, denn das bike hat schon so einiges aufm buckel, denk ich mal; letztes jahr bin ichs auch gefahrn 

Viel spass damit


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. August 2012)

Nacheloxieren würde ich auch nicht.
Erstens siehts ganz nett aus, zweitens bekommst Du durch das Eloxieren eine ander Maßigkeit und Du musst, wäre für mich nervig, alles neu ausgleichen mit Spacer


----------



## KHUJAND (29. August 2012)

druckstrebe ausbauen,- schwarz matt lackieren oder schw. matt pulvern... 
kommt dem gebrauchten schw. elox. am nähsten.


----------



## Kontragonist (29. August 2012)

Der erfahrene Eloxator bekommt das wohl so hin, dass die Eloxalschicht nicht auf oder abträgt  was man so liest. Warum ich es nicht machen würde hat ästhetische Gründe: Die Oberfläche ist ja nicht entsprechend des restlichen Rahmens gestrahlt. Wenn das bei den Druckstreben nachträglich gemacht wird, ist fraglich, ob die Struktur hinterher zum Rahmen passt. Und ob die Farbe (OK, Schwarz ist wahrscheinlich nicht so schwer wie Orange) hinterher genau getroffen wird, ist auch nicht sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (29. August 2012)

So mal was BUNTES


----------



## Brickowski (29. August 2012)

geil!


----------



## wosch (29. August 2012)

Standrohre und Sattelstütze passen nicht ganz und müssen noch angeglichen werden


----------



## Harry-88 (30. August 2012)

wosch schrieb:


> Standrohre und Sattelstütze passen nicht ganz und müssen noch angeglichen werden



da ist was dran   leider zu teuer ....und wen ich fahre sehe ich es eh nicht


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. August 2012)

Obwohl, die Vorstellung von einem kompletten Stealth-AM


----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> da ist was dran   leider zu teuer ....und wen ich fahre sehe ich es eh nicht



hatte ich dir nicht erst kürzlich ne Reverb verkauft


----------



## Harry-88 (30. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hatte ich dir nicht erst kürzlich ne Reverb verkauft




ja hattest Du,  frag mal den Trail in Essen-Kettwig ...hab die dort leider zerstört  nciht mehr zu retten leider  

Stealth ist mein wunsch .....muss aber n andere gabel dan rein ....stütze sit ja peng fürn foto kan ich ja n schwarze rein machen


----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2012)

hee ? was hat die jetzige gabel mit einer möglichen Stealth zu tun ?


----------



## cycophilipp (30. August 2012)

hat was!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (30. August 2012)

Er redet nicht von ner Reverb Stealth sondern von einem moeglichst komplett matt schwarzen Aufbau.


----------



## Harry-88 (30. August 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Er redet nicht von ner Reverb Stealth sondern von einem moeglichst komplett matt schwarzen Aufbau.




richtig   komplett schwarz .....wird evtl. werden,  aber erstmal neue bremsen im winter   X0-trail


----------



## Knollensteppe (1. September 2012)

Bevor die 2013er Räder kommen noch ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Modell 

Helius AC 29 mit 120 mm, Größe XL mit 640 mm OR, Gewicht 13,8 kg mit der Reverb

Macht Laune!

Die Reifen sind inzwischen gegen ein Satz Mountain Kings getauscht und die Kurbel habe ich auf 2fach mit Bash umgebaut. Besser!


















Gruß,
Robert


----------



## der-gute (1. September 2012)

das is noch die alte Geo, oder?

die Sitzrohrgussets sind aber arg altbacken...


----------



## Ti-Max (1. September 2012)

Jepp, immerhin AM-Dämpferaufnahme, die deutlich schöner ist als das Standard-AC-Teilchen, und dann die Gussets aus der Restekiste. Das Steuerrohrgusset gewinnt auch keinen Schönheitspreis, 29er eben. Finde ich für N nicht angemessen mit dem SR-Gusset.


----------



## oldrizzo (1. September 2012)

mir taugts saugut... sehr schönes bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. September 2012)

@Knollensteppe: wie weit is den der Hinterbau wirklich?
was passen da für Schlappen rein?


----------



## Knollensteppe (2. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> das is noch die alte Geo, oder?
> 
> die Sitzrohrgussets sind aber arg altbacken...


 
Ja, ist die 120 mm Geometrie. Was meinst du, was ich mich über die Sitzrohr-Gussets geärgert habe, als ich den Rahmen ausgepackt habe. Die ausgefrästen Gussets wie beim AM/AC machen echt viel vom Nicolai-Look aus.

Aber dafür ein Fass aufmachen mit unklarem Ausgang...ich nutze die Zeit lieber zum Fahren und gucke mir nicht soviel in den Schritt 

Die Reifenfreiheit würde ich mal großzügig nennen. An den Kettenstreben sind 80 mm, oben rund 75 mm Platz. Ich bin noch nix breiteres als die MK gefahren, die üblichen 2.4er sollten aber alle locker passen.


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2012)

Knollensteppe schrieb:


> Was meinst du, was ich mich über die Sitzrohr-Gussets geärgert habe, als ich den Rahmen ausgepackt habe. Die ausgefrästen Gussets wie beim AM/AC machen echt viel vom Nicolai-Look aus.
> 
> Aber dafür ein Fass aufmachen mit unklarem Ausgang...ich nutze die Zeit lieber zum Fahren und gucke mir nicht soviel in den Schritt



ganz ehrlich?

ich würd n Fass aufmachen!

diese Art Gussets gibt es seit 2010 nicht mehr!
auf der Produktseite sind eindeutig die filigranen abgebildet.

ich würde das so nicht hinnehmen...
liegt aber auch daran, das mir die Gussets an meinem Argon FR von Anfang an nicht gefallen haben und ich mir die so nicht schön trinken könnte.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. September 2012)

Würde ich auch auf keinen Fall akzeptieren mit dem Sitzrohr-Gusset und würde das Thema mit N besprechen.


----------



## nox_ (2. September 2012)

ich würde auch Nicolai kontaktieren. 

Mein AFR hatte ich damals mit den FR-Gussets mit dem eingefrästem N bestellt (inkl. Aufpreis), was anscheinend vergessen wurde.

Jedenfalls konnte ich mit dem "falschen" Rahmen fahren bis der neue Rahmen mit den Gussets fertig war.


----------



## Nichtslutz (2. September 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen!
Der Nichtslutz war schrecklich unvernünftig...








Helius AM L mit M Sitzrohr. 15,8kg


----------



## Kontragonist (2. September 2012)

Sehr sehr geil durchgestyled


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2012)

Sieht schnell aus....in beide Richtungen

G.


----------



## Brickowski (2. September 2012)

Sehr edel! Titan elox? Krass wie unterschiedlich die Farben rauskommen beim Titan ?!


----------



## Splash (2. September 2012)

Schönes Bike, auch ist das mal wieder ein schönes Titan Elox - so würde ich mein nächstes Bike von der Farbe auch bestellen, habe aber Angst, dass dann doch so ein dunkles, fast schwarzes, Titan Elox bei rum kommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (2. September 2012)

Geiles ding?

Welchen LW hastde in der kiste?


----------



## guru39 (2. September 2012)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen!
> Der Nichtslutz war schrecklich unvernünftig...
> 
> 
> ...



sehr geil


----------



## Xeleux (2. September 2012)

Sehr schöne Komponenten... Gefällt mir richtig gut! :thumbup:


----------



## Nichtslutz (2. September 2012)

Danke für die Blumen allerseits!
Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch an die Gummikuh gewöhnen. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich aus Gewohnheit erstmal die Druckstufe zugedreht habe 



trailterror schrieb:


> Geiles ding?
> 
> Welchen LW hastde in der kiste?


Angleset ist bei -1. Sollten also etwa 65 Grad sein.



Brickowski schrieb:


> Sehr edel! Titan elox? Krass wie unterschiedlich die Farben rauskommen beim Titan ?!


Jawohl, Titan Elox.


----------



## dr.juggles (2. September 2012)

hammerbike!!!

mir wurde telefonisch mal gesagt, dass bei einem M sitzrohr im L rahmen die ion gussets zum einsatz kämen?
ist ja geil dass bei dir die normalen gussets dran sind, sowas würd ich auch wollen!
oder bastelt nicolai je nach laune die gussets ran die gerade so rumliegen?

wegen dem titan elox würds mich auch schocken wenn ich 400 euro aufpreis zahle und dann nen "schwarzen" rahmen hätte.
ist halt irgendwie wie russisch roulette 

das am ist für mich das schönste bike in der N flotte!


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wegen dem titan elox würds mich auch schocken wenn ich 400 euro aufpreis zahle und dann nen "schwarzen" rahmen hätte.
> ist halt irgendwie wie russisch roulette



darum nehm ich wohl RAW

oder ggf. doch wieder schwarz elox...


----------



## dr.juggles (2. September 2012)

bei welchem?
helius ac 29" oder argon am?


----------



## Nichtslutz (2. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> darum nehm ich wohl RAW
> 
> oder ggf. doch wieder schwarz elox...



Sind wir uns hier eigentlich sicher, dass es auch schwarze titan elox Rahmen gibt oder ist das nur ein Foto-Problem?

Ich habe auch ein Foto von meinem Rahmen bekommen auf dem er sehr dunkel aussah.

Das Eloxal für den Hauptrahmen kostet "nur" 200eu.


----------



## der-gute (2. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bei welchem?
> helius ac 29" oder argon am?



ersmal ein AC 29

das Argon AM muss noch bis zum Frühjahr warten...
wenn sich die P1.18 bis dahin bewährte,
dann wirds vielleicht ein Argon AM Pinion Gates.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (9. September 2012)

Heute steigt die erste Ausfahrt des Nucleon mit 'Picknickhänger' als vorbereitung für den baldigen Urlaub im südlichen Gefilden.
Kollisionskontrolle wurde heute morgen erfolgreich abgehakt.







Mal sehen wie die Schinderei bergauf wird ....

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## goegolo (9. September 2012)

es gibt keinen besseren trainigsverstärker als einen anhänger


----------



## wosch (9. September 2012)

Endlich mal wieder ein Rad ohne Kettenspanner.


----------



## 2Pac (11. September 2012)




----------



## blutbuche (11. September 2012)

....


----------



## Ongele (12. September 2012)

Hi,
nach ca.12 WOCHEN ist er endlich da, der neue RockShox  VIVID 216/63 mm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Umbau Set in Orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




habe nun einen RP 23 200/57 übrig ist aber nicht mehr dicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (12. September 2012)

meine meinung:
a) schei$$ photo
b) zuviele unterschiedliche orange töne
c) da sich die aussenhüllen und leitungen farblich zu stark vom rahmen abheben, sieht das ziemlich zusammengefrickelt aus. die kabelbinder am oberrohr verstärken den eindruck


----------



## Harvester (12. September 2012)

schick den alten Dämpfer her, ich übernehme die Entsorgung^^


----------



## amajo (12. September 2012)

2Pac schrieb:


>



absolut perfekte "rauhe untertasse"...glückwunsch zu diesem bike!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2012)

amajo schrieb:


> absolut perfekte "rauhe untertasse"...glückwunsch zu diesem bike!



DANKE (made by khujand) 
das rad geht super lt. meinem Neffen.--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1211894


----------



## anjalein (12. September 2012)

Du bist so derbe HEFTIG!!!! 
Das Bike ist der Hammer! Dein Neffe hat es auch gut drauf


----------



## stuk (15. September 2012)

auf fast 1800hm mit Leih-GPS und noch ein paar tolle Wege und ne super Abfahrt vor....


----------



## guru39 (16. September 2012)

Finde das Nicolai


----------



## Jack22001 (18. September 2012)

So nach den ganzen alten Posts von anno dazumal...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7706441&postcount=1838
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4691754&postcount=2736
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2270512&postcount=669

...gibts mal wieder was neues zu berichten


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2012)

Sehr schön !

Kannst du schon was zur Pinion sagen ?


----------



## Jack22001 (18. September 2012)

Ja. Nach den ersten ca 2000hm/70km (nicht am Stück) hoch- und runter gekurbelt bin, funktioniert es noch wunderbar. Übersetzungsbandbreite wie ne Kettenschaltung. Habe bergauf nichts vermisst bei Steigungen bis 17% (Steiler bin  ich bisher noch nicht hochgefahren mit dem Pinion). Geht leicht genug. Bergab hast Du auch ne gute, grosse Übersetzung um 70+ auf die Uhr zu zaubern.

Hochschalten: 
-unter Volllast auf dem Pedal kein Problem - im Gegenteil man merkt dann garnicht das es schaltet - nur den stärkeren Wiederstand
-unter Teillast geht auch wunderbar, nur ein leichtes klicken.

Hoch und Runterschalten im Gang 6 und 12: sollte nicht unter Last erfolgen, da dann beide Wellen geschaltet werden. Ist aber kein Problem.

Runterschalten: 
- nicht unter Volllast
- Teillast okay, aber ich schalte runter sicherheitshalber nur mit gar keiner Last, da ich ein bis zweimal ein hässliches krachen hatte unter Volllast. Steht aber auch im Handbuch irgendwo, dass man nur mit Teillast runerschalten soll. Man gewähnt sich in 5 sec dran, da das schalten selber sehr sehr schnell geht. Ne Kettenschaltung is nen Scheiss dagegen.

Schalten im Stand: will ich nie mehr missen, ebenso wie das Überspringen mehrerer Gänge beim Schalten. Vorallem wenns schnell bergab ging und gleich wieder steil bergauf.

Drehgriff: ist entgegen einiger Meinungen im Forum im Gelände kein Problem, wenn man sich den rechten Griff nicht zu kurz macht. Ich habe meinen Griff nicht viel gekürzt, so dass ich noch die ganze Handfläche unterbringen kann ohne den drehgriff zu nutzen. Dann verschaltet man auch nicht beim Abziehen am Absprung.

Kabelzugeinbau: etwas fummelig. Am besten mit drei Händen arbeiten. Im Handbuch aber sehr gut beschrieben und wenn man das befolgt (und somit den Zug nicht zu kurz ablängt, um dann einen neuen einfädeln zu müssen - so wie ich) geht es auch mit zwei Händen. Das schöne ist, dass der Seilzug komplett in den Zughüllen verschwindet und somit absolut vom Schmutz geschützt ist. Damit sollte man den Zug so gut wie nie wechseln müssen. Beim Zusammenbau noch schön fetten - nicht vergessen.
Dann schaltet alles schön leicht. 

Also kurz um: Wenns weiter so gut hält (und danach sieht es aus): nie wieder ne kettenschaltung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (19. September 2012)

hier mein aktuelles Helius FR





in den letzten Monaten ist folgendes passiert:
Lyrik Solo Air->Durolux (120-160)
Juicy 7 -> Elixir CR Carbon
XT Kurbel silber -> schwarz
Lenker 650mm -> 700mm


----------



## Jack22001 (21. September 2012)

pillehille schrieb:


> hier mein aktuelles Helius FR
> in den letzten Monaten ist folgendes passiert:
> Lyrik Solo Air->Durolux (120-160)
> Juicy 7 -> Elixir CR Carbon
> ...



cool schwarz weiss. da steh ich auch drauf 
wie läuft die durolux so auf dem trail/ im Park?


----------



## Spletti (22. September 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> cool schwarz weiss. da steh ich auch drauf
> wie läuft die durolux so auf dem trail/ im Park?



jap, und besonders im gegensatz zur lyric

thx


----------



## pillehille (22. September 2012)

Also mir gefÃ¤llt die Durolux ganz gut; fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack kÃ¶nnte die Gabel etwas mehr Endprogression haben. Bei harten SchlÃ¤gen rauscht die Gabel teilweise einfach durch den Federweg, spricht dafÃ¼r bei kleinen SchlÃ¤gen supersoft an. FÃ¼r hÃ¤rtere EinsÃ¤tze stimme ich die Gabel aber hÃ¤rter ab und dann geht das auch.
Die EinstellmÃ¶glichkeiten der Gabel sind beschrÃ¤nkt aber beim Preis von knapp 400â¬ kann man wirklich nicht meckern.  

Im Vergleich der Lyrik gefÃ¤llt mir die Absenkung  der Gabel, was auch Kaufkriterium war. Die Lyrik konnte man etwas besser abstimmen, aber fÃ¼r die Alpen brauchte ich eine absenkbare und bezahlbare Gabel.


----------



## blutbuche (22. September 2012)

@Jack : sehr schön , deine orange  das bass bleibt aber auch , oder ?? lg , k.


----------



## mcclean (22. September 2012)

schwarz/weiss find ich auch ganz nett


----------



## blutbuche (22. September 2012)

sehr schön !!!


----------



## Jack22001 (23. September 2012)

Klar bleibt das Bass denn ihr wisst ja:

Bass, wir brauchen Bass


----------



## Deleted 55153 (24. September 2012)

no comment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (24. September 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> no comment



Von mir auch nicht 

Oder nur so viel: auf jeden Fall einzigartig


----------



## Midgetman (24. September 2012)

Ich find's geil.


edit: Die Aufkleber auf den Felgen sind aber too much.


----------



## Jack22001 (24. September 2012)

pillehille schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt die Durolux ganz gut; für meinen Geschmack könnte die Gabel etwas mehr Endprogression haben. Bei harten Schlägen rauscht die Gabel teilweise einfach durch den Federweg, spricht dafür bei kleinen Schlägen supersoft an. Für härtere Einsätze stimme ich die Gabel aber härter ab und dann geht das auch.
> Die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Gabel sind beschränkt aber beim Preis von knapp 400 kann man wirklich nicht meckern.
> 
> Im Vergleich der Lyrik gefällt mir die Absenkung  der Gabel, was auch Kaufkriterium war. Die Lyrik konnte man etwas besser abstimmen, aber für die Alpen brauchte ich eine absenkbare und bezahlbare Gabel.



danke für den bericht


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Von mir auch nicht
> 
> Oder nur so viel: auf jeden Fall einzigartig



Ja...ääähhm....ahhh...genau

G.


----------



## amajo (24. September 2012)

@simonbikes
....aus der rubrik: wie baue ich ein nicolai unter lsd-einfluss auf!
ich mags ja auch sehr gerne bunt!


----------



## chrisle (25. September 2012)

simonbikes schrieb:


> no comment


 
Die Strebe ist zumindest schön. Ist das blau eloxiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anjalein (25. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Die Strebe ist zumindest schön. Ist das blau eloxiert?



Ja, das ist definitiv blau elox!


----------



## chrisle (25. September 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Ja, das ist definitiv blau elox!


 
Wunderbar. Immer wenn ich an meiner Farbauswahl (blau elox) zweifle, sehe ich hier ein Foto und bin wieder auf Spur


----------



## KHUJAND (25. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Wunderbar. Immer wenn ich an meiner Farbauswahl (blau elox) zweifle, sehe ich hier ein Foto und bin wieder auf Spur



aber bitte nicht mit der UNMÖGLICHEN kombination in Lila.


----------



## chrisle (25. September 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aber bitte nicht mit der UNMÖGLICHEN kombination in Lila.


 
Nee - Rahmen ist komplett in blau elox geordert. Nur Extra Love + Schriftzug dürfen anders


----------



## KHUJAND (25. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Nee - Rahmen ist komplett in blau elox geordert. Nur Extra Love + Schriftzug dürfen anders



freu mich schon.


----------



## chrisle (25. September 2012)

Und ich erst ! 
Das Gutes immer so dauern muss...


----------



## Team Nicolai (27. September 2012)

Helius AM Porno Blau!!











Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Martin1508 (27. September 2012)

Moin,

ein Traum, aber warum die ganzen roten Teile?

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2012)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Helius AM Porno Blau!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr geil Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2012)

hmmmm na ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerseller (27. September 2012)

6 von 10 Punkten!


----------



## Kontragonist (27. September 2012)

Mindestens 8! Mit roten Naben und rotem VariostÃ¼tzendingens 9,2 

Pedale sind potthÃ¤sslich, aber da lassen einem die eigenen FÃ¼Ãe ja manchmal einfach keine Wahl â¦


----------



## chrisle (27. September 2012)

Sehr schöne Farbkombi von dem Helius AM - aber mich würden die roten Anbauteile am Lenker auch stören. 
Ohne rot wären es 9,5 von 10 Punkten von mir 


guru39 schrieb:


>


 
*Boah Rainer was ein fieser "Smiley" ! *
Ich hoffe bei Euch im Puff läuft nichts dergleichen ab wenn mein Rahmen da ankommt!
Gut das ich ohne "Finish" bestellt habe.


----------



## Team Nicolai (27. September 2012)

Hallo

Locker bleiben, alles was jetzt noch rot ist wird gegen Blau eingetauscht

Gruß

Der Thomas

Achja 14,600 KG


----------



## Kontragonist (27. September 2012)

WeiÃnicht, ich wÃ¼rde bunte Anbauteile nicht in Rahmenfarbe wÃ¤hlen â¦


----------



## blutbuche (27. September 2012)

...das blaue hat was - das  rot stört mich aber auch ... aber wenn du´s eh änderst --


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2012)

> WeiÃnicht, ich wÃ¼rde bunte Anbauteile nicht in Rahmenfarbe wÃ¤hlen â¦



Wenn Lenker und Vorbau schwarz bleiben sieht der Rest in blau bestimmt genial aus.
Zumal man Foto und RealitÃ¤t immer nicht wirklich vergleichen kann. Wenn ich meins im "falschen" Winkel fotografiere siehts fast komplett golden aus...und sieht mans in normal, fallen die goldenen Teile kaum auf.

G.


----------



## trailterror (27. September 2012)

In den teamfarben. Bombe


----------



## de´ AK77 (28. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Farbkombi von dem Helius AM - aber mich würden die roten Anbauteile am Lenker auch stören.
> Ohne rot wären es 9,5 von 10 Punkten von mir
> 
> 
> ...




Chrisle, hier schonmal ein Teil Deines Bikes kannst Dich quasi schonmal aufs Finish vorbereiten 





btw wie man sieht werden bei uns Steuersätze nochmals professionell getempert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (28. September 2012)

Genau deswegen habe ich mich für den Wurzelpuff entschieden, die Jungs verstehen ihr Handwerk einfach  
Wenn der Rahmen da ist bitte einfach auch noch mal angrillen. Schwarze Streifen machen das Ganze dann richtig individuell.

Aber schön sieht er aus Claus!


----------



## KHUJAND (28. September 2012)

. www.www.wurzelpassage.de
.
. www.bikebauer.de
.
.
.
.
.
.
. www.simonbikes.de 

was die Bikes aufbauten angeht...


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2012)

Danke Artur 

BTT.

Hab n neues Sitzmöbel. Nicht leicht....aber sehr schön und bequem


----------



## blutbuche (5. Oktober 2012)

schönes teil


----------



## amajo (5. Oktober 2012)

ui sehr schon...und wie heisst das gute stück denn von prologo...evtl. hast du einen kauf-link?
danke




guru39 schrieb:


> Danke Artur
> 
> BTT.
> 
> Hab n neues Sitzmöbel. Nicht leicht....aber sehr schön und bequem


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke Artur



kein thema... ist meine meinung. 

was wiegt dein pologo ?  ist doch mit carbon streben usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (5. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab n neues Sitzmöbel. Nicht leicht....aber sehr schön und bequem


Hi Rainer, ist das der NAGO EVO HB NACK


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was wiegt dein pologo ?  ist doch mit carbon streben usw.



193g. Ja sind Plaste Streben 




Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hi Rainer, ist das der NAGO EVO HB NACK



Hi Dütschy,

ne is der da *Prologo Zero II Nack schwarz*.


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Oktober 2012)

THX


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2012)

amajo schrieb:


> ...evtl. hast du einen kauf-link?
> danke




www.wurzelpassage.de


----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2012)

ich hab letzten Winter zwei SQLab Sättel
mit Carbonstreben zerbrochen.

Nein, das fahr ich nimmer...


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2012)

Wenna nix is fliegta in die Tonne.


----------



## Schwitzefiks (7. Oktober 2012)

Sooo hier mal mein Aufbau.....












              nach der Woche am See kann ich nur sagen


----------



## chrisle (8. Oktober 2012)

Sieht gut aus, rot gefällt mir wieder mehr. 
Der Vorbau wirkt etwas lang


----------



## trailterror (8. Oktober 2012)

Was sind denn das 70mm?
Ist aber noch total im rahmen wie ich finde...


----------



## Midgetman (8. Oktober 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Der Vorbau wirkt etwas lang



Also ich mag diese ganzen Stummel optisch nicht leiden. Direct mount mit Doppelbrücke, OK - aber mit single crown not my cup of tea.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (8. Oktober 2012)

Geschmacksache - unbestritten aber das optimierte Fahrverhalten von kurzen Stummeln


----------



## Schwitzefiks (8. Oktober 2012)

is ein 75mm, der war schon vorhanden, wollte ihn mal probehalber gegen einen 50ziger tauschen, aber es soll ja nicht nur bergab sondern auch berauf gehn  ....ne Doppelbrücke am AC


----------



## timtim (8. Oktober 2012)

Seine Aussage bezieht sich auf Stummelvorbauten ,an einer D.brücke okay , am Trailbike eher nicht ...


----------



## Physio (9. Oktober 2012)

Feddich...  Fast...
150mm-Reverb-Stealth fehlt noch...
Morgen erste Ausfahrt

- Gr. L
- AFR-Unterrohr
- Van 180mm
- Vivid Air mit Huber Buchsen
- XO Trail Bremse
- XO mit Nokon
- Hope, ZTR Flow
- Reset
- Syntace


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (9. Oktober 2012)

fein fein gefällt mir sehr gut dein Nicolai


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2012)

Physio sehr schön... fotos sind zuuuuuuuuuuu klein,- na ja und die farbigen züge nicht so mein fall.


----------



## lakekeman (10. Oktober 2012)

Endlich mal ein technisch sehr gelungener Aufbau 
Leider gefällt mir das "goldgedöns" gar nicht.
Aber es muss ja dir gefallen


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> "goldgedöns"



finde ich gut...  aber die goldfarbigen züge. *würg*


----------



## Midgetman (10. Oktober 2012)

Also ich finde, das passt perfekt zur Gabel - super Geschoss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Oktober 2012)

Mir auch ein Tick zu viel Gold.
Ansonsten gut gelungener Aufbau.

Nur bei so weit ausgezogenen Sattelstützen kann ich mich nie des Eindrucks erwehren, daß der Rahmen in dem Fall doch etwas zu klein ist.


----------



## Eksduro (10. Oktober 2012)

zu viel gold geht nich ..... 


auuuuuuuuuuußer bei den zughüllen... ich find farbige züge, egal ob gold oder eine andere farbe verschandeln jedes bike...

aber ansonsten top ding


----------



## Physio (10. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Physio sehr schön... fotos sind zuuuuuuuuuuu klein,- na ja und die farbigen züge nicht so mein fall.



Hab auf die Schnelle grad noch nen paar Größere hochgeladen...
Bei Interesse ---> Fotoalbum


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2012)

Physio schrieb:


> Hab auf die Schnelle grad noch nen paar Größere hochgeladen...
> Bei Interesse ---> Fotoalbum



darf ich ?---> 





kann man sich besser unterhalten


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöner Aufbau. Wieso keine Variostütze?


----------



## blutbuche (10. Oktober 2012)

schön - aber die  goldenen züge seh´n aus wie fremdkörper am bike ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Oktober 2012)

Farbige Züge finde ich cool!


----------



## chrisle (10. Oktober 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Aufbau. Wieso keine Variostütze?


 
Hat er doch oben geschrieben: Er wartet auf die 150mm Stealth Reverb.

Schließe mich an, Top Helius aber an farbige Züge werde ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen. 
Erinnert mich an die ganzen nachträglich installierten Tagfahrlicht LED an alten Autos


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Oktober 2012)

Hat ich nicht gelesen... 

Gibt es die Stealth noch nicht?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2012)

@chrisle wann kommt deinz ?


----------



## chrisle (10. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @_chrisle_ wann kommt deinz ?


 
Liefertermin offiziel ist 09.11.
Habe aber inoffizielle Informationen erhalten, dass der Rahmen sich derzeit beim Beschichten befindet...


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Beschichten ...



heist ?


----------



## chrisle (10. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> heist ?



Ich denke damit war eloxieren gemeint...aber was das zeitlich bedeutet wisst ihr wohl eher als ich. Auf jeden fall sieht es aus als käme er vor dem eigentlichen Liefertermin. Das wär echt knorke


----------



## stuk (10. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> darf ich ?--->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne nicht absenkbare 180er finde ich für ein AM schon heftig, zumindest wenn es auch mal bergauf gehen soll.....


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2012)

Die goldenen Züge wären jetzt auch nicht so meins. aber sonst muß ich ja sagen des es gut aussieht
180mm gehen schon zum Bergauffahren...ist dann eher eine Sache des Drucks im Dämpfer.

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Ich denke damit war eloxieren gemeint...



du musst doch wissen was du bestellt hast ? 
elox. dauert ca. 2 wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich? Wieso ich? 
Meinte damit auch die Zeit die es fürs Eloxieren benötigt. 
2 Wochen ist schon mal eine Auskunft - hoffentlich schicken die den dann schnell zurück zu Nicolai zur Endabnahme. Ich will schrauben


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Nicolai zur Endabnahme.



du meinst wohl endmontage... 
die Elox. Firma ist ausser Haus ein paar Ortschaften weiter. 


Ich glaube nicht das dein Rahmen eher kommt.


----------



## chrisle (11. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dein Rahmen eher kommt.


 
wäre schade 
aber warten wirs ab


----------



## jo_hh (11. Oktober 2012)

So, nun trau ich mich auch mal: seit heute mainz!









Die Bilder sind so lala, das AM ist aber wunderbar...

Aufgebaut wurde es von NatürlichRad in Bonn (http://www.natuerlichrad.de), dickes Dankeschön an Jörn und Thomas!


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schönes AM ! Top ! Besonders die Reverb-Lösung finde ich schick !


----------



## jo_hh (11. Oktober 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Sehr schönes AM ! Top ! Besonders die Reverb-Lösung finde ich schick !



Danke! Die Stealth find ich ebenfalls sehr, sehr geil - wenn ich sie auch sicher verfluchen werde, wenn ich das Rad nicht ins Auto kriege, weil die Sattelstütze nicht abzubauen ist. Und beim Verlegen der Leitung ist wohl auch ordentlich geflucht worden...


----------



## Spletti (11. Oktober 2012)

schönes bike


----------



## Green Epic (11. Oktober 2012)

Geiles Bike


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Oktober 2012)

Der Aufbau und die Farbe gefallen mir sehr gut 

Die 2013er Rock Shox Aufkleber sind aber mal sowas von pottenhässlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (11. Oktober 2012)

Top Bike und ich finde den Dämpfer Aufkleber irgendwie gut.
Dafür würde ich aber die Felgen decals abmachen und gegen eine Kettenführung tauschen


----------



## jo_hh (11. Oktober 2012)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Die 2013er Rock Shox Aufkleber sind aber mal sowas von pottenhässlich...



Ja, die kann man sich wohl nur begrenzt schönreden... Immerhin ist das Grau/Silber in echt ein bißchen weniger grell als auf dem Foto, der Blitz macht's besonders krass.


----------



## jo_hh (11. Oktober 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Top Bike und ich finde den Dämpfer Aufkleber irgendwie gut.



Grazie. Blau Elox ist schon die richtige Wahl, oder? 

Mit den Felgenaufklebern geh ich noch eine Weile schwanger. Schwanke sehr ... Und Kettenführung ist auch noch angedacht. Da bin ich aber ebenfalls noch nicht ganz durch mit. Erst mal ein wenig testen, was Shadow+ so bringt.


----------



## chrisle (11. Oktober 2012)

jo_hh schrieb:


> Grazie. Blau Elox ist schon die richtige Wahl, oder?



Selbstverfreilich


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Oktober 2012)

kleb dir unbedingt die kettenstrebenunterseite ab, solange du keine kefü hast.
hab an meinem rahmen schon ordentlich elox vernichtet durch schlagende kette.


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Oktober 2012)

Selbst mit KF hat man nicht immer Glück. 
Die Aufkleber müssen ab. Schaut dann noch besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (12. Oktober 2012)

Super Ratt  
Da gibt es wenig bis garnix was ich persönlich ändern würde.  Die Gabel hab ich auch schon aufm Zettel, sind die Decals bei der Lyrik eigentlich unter Lack?
Umbau auf 2x10 und somit ShadowPlus findet bei mit auch demnächst statt....fänd es gut wenn ich auf die Kefü verzichten könnte, aber das muss erst getestet werden.


----------



## jo_hh (12. Oktober 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> kleb dir unbedingt die kettenstrebenunterseite ab, solange du keine kefü hast.
> hab an meinem rahmen schon ordentlich elox vernichtet durch schlagende kette.



Auf jeden Fall. Aber für die Fotos sollte es noch ganz clean sein. 



MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Selbst mit KF hat man nicht immer Glück.
> Die Aufkleber müssen ab. Schaut dann noch besser aus.



Wahrscheinlich wahr.  Aber ein paar Tage dürfen sie noch... 



tommi101 schrieb:


> Super Ratt
> Da gibt es wenig bis garnix was ich persönlich ändern würde.  Die Gabel hab ich auch schon aufm Zettel, sind die Decals bei der Lyrik eigentlich unter Lack?
> Umbau auf 2x10 und somit ShadowPlus findet bei mit auch demnächst statt....fänd es gut wenn ich auf die Kefü verzichten könnte, aber das muss erst getestet werden.



Die Rockshox-Decals sind, glaube ich nicht überlackiert, ich kann aber nicht beurteilen, ob man die vernünftig abbekommt. Fühlt sich nicht so an, die ganze Gabel ist ja so matt lackiert - ich hätte große Bedenken und werd's nicht probieren.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2012)

Doch , hau diese komischen neuen RS Aufkleber runter, dann ists Rad nommal schöner

G.


----------



## pfalz (12. Oktober 2012)

> hau diese komischen neuen RS Aufkleber runter



Definitiv!


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> So mal was BUNTES



Wirklich gelungen, genau mein Geschmack.

Mußte ich gerade nochmal als Inspiration für mein Neues anschauen 
Liefertermin leider erst Dezember


----------



## Harry-88 (12. Oktober 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wirklich gelungen, genau mein Geschmack.
> 
> Mußte ich gerade nochmal als Inspiration für mein Neues anschauen
> Liefertermin leider erst Dezember




Danke Danke   will mir wieder eine Reverb in Komplett Schwarz anschaffen dan evtl. noch n 55er in Komplett schwarz   aber vorher erstmal andere Bremsen ...denke MT8 oder X0-Trail !

Ja Dezember ist doch fast ....auf Nicolai warten ist wie auf neue Tattoo Sitzungen warten ....lange aber es lohnt sich IMMER


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Oktober 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> aber vorher erstmal andere Bremsen ...denke MT8 oder X0-Trail !
> 
> Ja Dezember ist doch fast ....auf Nicolai warten ist wie auf neue Tattoo Sitzungen warten ....lange aber es lohnt sich IMMER



Hmmm... also ob du damit glücklich wirst, ich war es auf jeden fall nicht.
Druckpunkt wandert und sehr schwammig (auch nach mehrere entlüftungen)
Bremsleistung ist dh. sehr gewöhnungs bedurftig, und quietschen wie sau wenn nass. Hebel+gehäuse sind sehr plastick-mässig. sodas ein Leitungswechsel zum geduldspiel wird um das gewinde zu Treffen beim einschrauben.
Habe mich dann auf S-XT entschieden, weil mein kriterium Mineralöl, muss sagen bisher TOP bremse.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Harry-88 (12. Oktober 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hmmm... also ob du damit glücklich wirst, ich war es auf jeden fall nicht.
> Druckpunkt wandert und sehr schwammig (auch nach mehrere entlüftungen)
> Bremsleistung ist dh. sehr gewöhnungs bedurftig, und quietschen wie sau wenn nass. Hebel+gehäuse sind sehr plastick-mässig. sodas ein Leitungswechsel zum geduldspiel wird um das gewinde zu Treffen beim einschrauben.
> Habe mich dann auf S-XT entschieden, weil mein kriterium Mineralöl, muss sagen bisher TOP bremse.
> Groetjes D-Lander



ja okay hab ich schonmal gehöhrt ....denke dan die Sram X0- Trail bin ja was schwerer werd auch nicht mehr wirklich leichter


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Oktober 2012)

Fährt denn der Guru noch die MT8?

Hab auch schon ab und an mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, meine betagte Louise FR gegen die MT6 zu tauschen. Aber was ich so höre und die FR ist halt ne echte Sorglosbremse


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2012)

ja, fährt er noch und zufrieden ist er auch damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich auch vermutet.
Ohne jemandem nahe treten zu wollen und klar gibts Bremsen, die sind von der Performance eher bescheiden. Aber manchmal sollte man das Entlüften jemandem überlassen, der mehr Ahnung und Ruhe dazu hat


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Aber manchmal sollte man das Entlüften jemandem überlassen, der mehr Ahnung und Ruhe dazu hat




Word 

Ich finde es schlimm das manche Sachen schlecht geredet/schrieben werden von Leuten die da selbst dran rum murksen ohne wirklich einen Plan zu haben.


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Oktober 2012)

na eine Bremse entluften bekomme ich bestimmt hin, und das egal welche bremse, ob MTB oder Motorrad sowie KFZ. Habe ein Technischen Beruf (auch gelernt) _und mehr als 30j Praxis _so ist *alles* was an einen MTB ist kein Hexenwerk für mich.


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> na eine Bremse entluften bekomme ich bestimmt hin, und das egal welche bremse, ob MTB oder Motorrad sowie KFZ. Habe ein Technischen Beruf (auch gelernt) _und mehr als 30j Praxis _so ist *alles* was an einen MTB ist kein Hexenwerk für mich.



Solche wie du sind die Schlimmsten


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Oktober 2012)

habe lediglich geschrieben das *ich *nicht "glücklich" mit der MT8 gewesen binn.
und das meine MT8 ein bescheidenen Druckpunkt hatte was nicht zu beheben war, vielleicht eine Montags-producktion. Jedenfalls ist die S-XT für mich eine bessere wahl .


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Solche wie du sind die Schlimmsten


yess, das wollte ich hören


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2012)

jo_hh schrieb:


> So, nun trau ich mich auch mal: seit heute mainz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









das vom Harry natürlich auch.


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Gerät


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2012)

aufklber noch ab von gabel, dämpfer und dem lrs und dann saugeil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Oktober 2012)

Wäre mir zu nackig.
Kefü fehlt noch


----------



## jo_hh (15. Oktober 2012)

@KHUJAND, @Ferkelmann, @kroiterfee: Danke!!! Aufkleber am LRS kommen noch ab, an Gabel/Dämpfer wohl eher nicht (hab Angst, mir das Finish der Gabel zu ruinieren), KeFü ist in Planung.


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Oktober 2012)

sehr schönes AM!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2012)

jo_hh BITTE draussenfotos


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Oktober 2012)

@jo_hh
sehr geniales AM und die Reverb-Lösung ist echt klasse

und das Black-Beauty von Harry 88 ist auch schick


----------



## barbarissima (17. Oktober 2012)

Einfach nur wunderschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jnhk (17. Oktober 2012)

Mein Helius, nach einige Updates. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1238139
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1238141


----------



## jnhk (17. Oktober 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1238139
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1238141


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Oktober 2012)

dabei ist das einfügen doch so einfach.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich mich irgendwie nicht recht mit anfreunden, ist mir irgendwie zu blau. Die graue Gabel harmoniert (optisch) vor allem nicht wirklich.
Wie dem auch sei, auf jeden Fall Dämpfer drehen.


----------



## jo_hh (18. Oktober 2012)

@WilliWildsau @barbarissima Merci vielmals! 
 @KHUJAND Außenfotos kommen. Derzeit sitze ich allerdings ohne Rad, dafür mit den etwas nervigen Kindern der Schwägerschaft im Familienurlaub in einem Ferienhaus in Dänemark und schau dem Regen beim Fallen zu, während zuhause wohl schönes Wetter ist und das Nicolai traurig auf artgerechte Bewegung wartet...


----------



## krawa (19. Oktober 2012)

So, nun bin doch schwach geworden und habe mir einen Fully zugelegt.
Noch bereue ich es nicht .


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Oktober 2012)

jo_hh schrieb:


> @WilliWildsau @barbarissima Merci vielmals!
> @KHUJAND Außenfotos kommen. Derzeit sitze ich allerdings ohne Rad, dafür mit den etwas nervigen Kindern der Schwägerschaft im Familienurlaub in einem Ferienhaus in Dänemark und schau dem Regen beim Fallen zu, während zuhause wohl schönes Wetter ist und das Nicolai traurig auf artgerechte Bewegung wartet...



Moin,

das nenne ich mal "doof gelaufen". Mir geht's ähnlich. Bin seit Sonntag erst in Lissabon und jetzt in Wien geschäftlich unterwegs und in Deutschland ist feinstes Bike Wetter.

Gruss


----------



## barbarissima (20. Oktober 2012)

krawa schrieb:


> So, nun bin doch schwach geworden und habe mir einen Fully zugelegt.
> Noch bereue ich es nicht .


Und solltest du es doch bereuen, sag Bescheid


----------



## krawa (20. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und solltest du es doch bereuen, sag Bescheid



Mach ich gerne!!!!
Das Ding macht allerdings so viel Spass, dass Du lange warten wirst ;-).


----------



## hömma (21. Oktober 2012)

jo_hh schrieb:


> So, nun trau ich mich auch mal: seit heute mainz!



Sehr schönes Bike! Blau und schwarz ist einfach ne schöne Kombi! 

Die Stealth-Verlegung ist echt unauffälliger als befürchtet, aber so ein Gummi-Pinöppel am Rahmen sieht trotzdem etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Die fehlende Möglichkeit, die Sattelstütze mal eben ausbauen zu können, würde mich allerdings auch abschrecken.

Die neuen Gabel-Decals finde ich noch ganz ok, aber das neue Vivid-Design sieht furchtbar aus. Wirkt etwas billig. Zu den Felgen-Decals wurde ja schon alles gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackstyle (21. Oktober 2012)

Aufbaustufe 1.0


----------



## blutbuche (21. Oktober 2012)

superschön !!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2012)

verdichtet ?


----------



## Blackstyle (21. Oktober 2012)

Nein, also nur von kurzer Dauer schätze ich mal.


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Oktober 2012)

kommen die raw rahmen jetzt alle so hochglanzpoliert?

ich hoffe nicht. ich will dirty rawness...

...wobei ich meinen ball burnished zaskar damals auch immer mit nevr dull so zum glänzen gebracht habe.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2012)

TFR vom kroiterfee. 












Test und Bild by. Khujand.


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Oktober 2012)

Blackstyle & Artur


----------



## 8Trek8 (22. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Kontragonist (22. Oktober 2012)

*"Ghnnnnn"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (22. Oktober 2012)

*@KHUJAND/Kroiterfee*
Was für ein Ömmes  

*@8Trek8*
Da kann man gar nicht mehr weggucken


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. Oktober 2012)

8Trek8 schrieb:


>



Immer noch das beste Nicolai auf der Erde....


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Oktober 2012)

@8Trek8
Eyecatcher


----------



## RaulEndymion (23. Oktober 2012)

@8Trek8
Da brennen einem ja die Augen. 
Aber ich kann meinen Blick nicht abwenden.


----------



## Joshua60 (23. Oktober 2012)

A spark in a sea of grey


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt mußt ich bei meinem Bildschirm erst mal an der Farbsaftigkeitsschraube ins - drehen bevor ich´s mir genauer angeschaut hab



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Oktober 2012)

es wird gerade fÃ¼r 7.499,00 â¬ im bikemarkt angeboten... 

also wenn er 3 tausend â¬ dafÃ¼r bekommt,- kann er von glÃ¼ck reden. 
(meine meinung)


----------



## jo_hh (23. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> TFR vom kroiterfee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super schön. Gerade auch in diesem tollen Setting. Gute Fotos zu machen ist echt schwer (siehe unten...).



Und hier noch zwei Außenaufnahmen von meinem AM. Handyfotos, Licht so la,la, aber wer weiß, ob ich dieses Jahr nochmal so einen tollen Abend haben werde. Felgenaufkleber sind übrigens mittlerweile ab.


----------



## Elfriede (23. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es wird gerade für 7.499,00  im bikemarkt angeboten...
> 
> also wenn er 3 tausend  dafür bekommt,- kann er von glück reden.
> (meine meinung)



In der Bucht ist es auch zu haben. Zerlegen und Einzelteileverkauf wäre sicher effizienter.


----------



## 8Trek8 (23. Oktober 2012)

der preis im markt basiert auf angeboten die sehr nah dran liegen nur abgegeben wurden als es noch nicht weg sollte.

@ KHUJAND  alleine der rahmen übersteigt deine 3000  locker.. 


aber dieser Aufbau war dafür gedacht zu zeigen was man technisch machen kann mit umeloxieren der bremse usw.
nicht auf leicht zu bauen sodass man auch noch sehr gut im park fahren kann


----------



## blutbuche (24. Oktober 2012)

7499 -----


----------



## stuk (24. Oktober 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> A spark in a sea of grey



sea? grey? 






grey vs orange 






ich mags ja ehr schlichter, (sieht man ja an meinem Grauen) aber das Orange ist technisch perfekt und detailverliebt, konsequent aufgebaut/eingefärbt.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Oktober 2012)

das graue ist sehr schön. ich mags ja auch eher schlicht. (vorerst ) aber das nucleon am ist für mich zuviel des guten. und mir auch optisch zu laut.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2012)

8Trek8 schrieb:


> @ KHUJAND  alleine der rahmen übersteigt deine 3000  locker..



wir werden sehn...wir werden sehn


----------



## PoisonB (24. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



 geil GEil.


----------



## slayerrider (26. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wir werden sehn...wir werden sehn



hm, wer sagt denn, dass wir den Endpreis erfahren werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (26. Oktober 2012)

..keiner


----------



## krawa (28. Oktober 2012)

So, hier jetzt mein Nicolai-Sorglospaket. Die Beiden können viel mehr als ihr Fahrer 
Spass machen sie aber........


----------



## trailterror (28. Oktober 2012)

vom familienausflug heute:

4 Crosser, Freerider und Enduro gemeinsam auf tour 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/2c/vm/2cvmw1oaknr1/large_IMG_0983.JPG?0
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/9e/96/9e96nvpr1ssw/large_IMG_0986.JPG?0

(handy Bilder)


----------



## krawa (28. Oktober 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> vom familienausflug heute:
> 
> 4 Crosser, Freerider und Enduro gemeinsam auf tour
> 
> ...




Was für geniale Farben. Alle würde ich so nehmen!!!!
RESPEKT!!!!


----------



## chrisle (28. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt. Genau die 3 Farben standen bei mir zur Wahl. 
Schön!


----------



## trailterror (28. Oktober 2012)

Danke


----------



## WODAN (29. Oktober 2012)

Mal wieder etwas gebastelt...

-Gabel nun eine RS Revelation.
-Bremsen nur zu Testzwecken montiert, mal schaun ob sie sich für die nächste Runde im neuen Bike qualifizieren


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Oktober 2012)

Scheh isses.

Ich finde die Revelation eigentlich ganz gut, ich habe noch eine von den ersten 456ern Air u-turn mit 130mm Federweg.
Funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## sluette (29. Oktober 2012)

PimpJob für 2013:






dem hauptrahmen wurde sein türkises kleid geklaut ...
die DT EX1750 weichen Tune MK wheels
der DHX 5 Coil weicht einem Float CTD
der Syntace Megaforce2 weicht einem EASTON HAVOC.
die REVERB weicht einer REVERB Stealth

man wat habe ich gerade spass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (29. Oktober 2012)

wodan, sind das die brakeforceone-bremsen? da würde mich mal ein erfahrungsbericht interessieren


----------



## WODAN (29. Oktober 2012)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wodan, sind das die brakeforceone-bremsen? da würde mich mal ein erfahrungsbericht interessieren



Jep. Bisher hatte ich aber nur Zeit für eine kleine Runde, Beläge sind noch nicht richtig eingebremst.
Bremse soll aber dann aufs neue N, kommt im Dezember


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Oktober 2012)

wat is denn der unterschied zwischen reverb und reverb stealth?


----------



## c_w (29. Oktober 2012)

Bei der Stealth geht die Remoteleitung von unten in die Stütze. D.h. sie muss durch das Sitzrohr verlegt werden. Ermöglicht saubere Verlegung, man kann aber nicht mehr mal eben die Sattelstütze rausnehmen...


----------



## dr.juggles (29. Oktober 2012)

ernsthaft?

siehe post über mir & die stealth hat 150mm verstellweg anstelle 125.


----------



## stuk (29. Oktober 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> PimpJob für 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht schonmal sehr fein aus....aber wetten das du spätestens im Frühjahr wieder einen Coil-Dämpfer reinbaust.....
Viel Spaß beim Basteln und beim Bohren für die Stealth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. Oktober 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Bei der Stealth geht die Remoteleitung von unten in die Stütze. D.h. sie muss durch das Sitzrohr verlegt werden. Ermöglicht saubere Verlegung, man kann aber nicht mehr mal eben die Sattelstütze rausnehmen...


Und dann muss ich ein Loch ins Sattelrohr bohren? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sag bitte, dass die Stealth nur Ergänzung und nicht Ersatz zur herkömmlichen Reverb ist.


----------



## sluette (29. Oktober 2012)

ich hab's mir von Vinc absegnen lassen und werde das loch genau dort bohren wo's ab werk auch wäre. die passende gummitülle habe ich schon hier liegen also wo ist das problem? 
btw, die stealth ist mit 125 oder 150mm hub verfügbar, meine hat 125mm. reicht mir, habe wohl kurze beine...


----------



## barbarissima (29. Oktober 2012)

Ist wohl eher ein gefühltes Problem


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Oktober 2012)

@sluette: Ich glaubs nicht. Dieses Forum ist sooo geil, hier laufen nur coole Typen rum. Dein Helius an sich war doch super. Und jetzt wird mal eben entlackt und neu aufgebaut. Großes Kino


----------



## chrisle (29. Oktober 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich hab's mir von Vinc absegnen lassen und werde das loch genau dort bohren wo's ab werk auch wäre. die passende gummitülle habe ich schon hier liegen also wo ist das problem?
> btw, die stealth ist mit 125 oder 150mm hub verfügbar, meine hat 125mm. reicht mir, habe wohl kurze beine...



Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich mit Loch bestellt. Die normale Reverb gibt es ja leider nicht mit 150mm.


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Oktober 2012)

Ein Loch kann man bestimmt noch bekommen....


----------



## sluette (29. Oktober 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> ...aber wetten das du spätestens im Frühjahr wieder einen Coil-Dämpfer reinbaust...



mag sein, ich hab mir einen passenden neuen float ctd auf dem us markt besorgt, wenn der nicht entsprechend funktioniert landet er im markt und ich besorg mir dafür eine titanfeder für den dhx und vom rest ein neuen flatscreen 



Martin1508 schrieb:


> @_sluette_: Ich glaubs nicht. Dieses Forum ist sooo geil, hier laufen nur coole Typen rum. Dein Helius an sich war doch super. Und jetzt wird mal eben entlackt und neu aufgebaut. Großes Kino



ja, war gut und hat spass gemacht. aber es ist winter, da juckt's in den fingern... 



chrisle schrieb:


> Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich mit Loch bestellt. Die normale Reverb gibt es ja leider nicht mit 150mm.



solche "news" werden leider viel zu wenig von nicolai kommuniziert. aber alles ist möglich.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> PimpJob für 2013:



wie / wo hast du das gemacht... was genau ist mit dem rahmen passiert ?


----------



## jo_hh (29. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und dann muss ich ein Loch ins Sattelrohr bohren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Stealth ersetzt die reguläre Reverb nicht. Ob nachträgliches Bohren Sinn macht, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich hab damals gerade noch rechtzeitig mitbekommen, dass es jetzt die Stealth gibt, und mir das Loch von Nicolai gleich mitschicken lassen.  Dass man die Sattelstütze nicht mal eben ausbauen kann, ist zwar ein Nachteil, aber dass nicht diese Hydraulikleitung in der Gegend rumhängt ist ein Riesengewinn - und sieht um Welten besser aus... Kompromiss wäre vielleicht die LEV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (30. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie / wo hast du das gemacht... was genau ist mit dem rahmen passiert ?



der hauptrahmen wurde chemisch von der pulverbeschichtung gereinigt und ist nun raw. diesmal habe ich's nicht bei Götz machen lassen sondern beim felgendoc.de in wuppertal. ich hatte gehofft es würde schneller gehen weil Götz inkl. versendung meist 14 tage benötigt. hat nun eine woche mit eigener anlieferung und abholung gedauert, war aber auch doppelt so teuer. das ergebnis ist aber genauso gut wie bei Götz.


----------



## chrisle (30. Oktober 2012)

jo_hh schrieb:


> Kompromiss wäre vielleicht die LEV.


 
wenn die durchgängig schwarz wär ja 
und verfügbarkeit ist auch so ein Thema


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Oktober 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> und verfügbarkeit ist auch so ein Thema


das hat sich nun doch wohl erledigt oder   ich hatte keine probleme eins zu bekommen


----------



## hömma (30. Oktober 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich mit Loch bestellt.



Jetzt mach mir mal nicht den Rainer nervös!  Ich kann aus erster Hand bestätigen, dass dir diese Option bekannt war!  Und wenn du es möchtest, bohren die dir bestimmt noch gern so ein Loch da rein, solange dein Rahmen noch bei Nicolai ist...

Für mich persönlich wäre ne Stealth absolut keine Option. Dafür kommt es zu oft vor, dass ich die Sattelstütze mal rausnehmen muss. Dazu kommt noch ne persönliche Abneigung gegen innenverlegte Züge und Hydraulikleitungen, wo man nicht unbedingt eine braucht. Abgesehen davon fand ich es auch optisch nicht sonderlich schön auf den Eurobike-Fotos, auch wenn das Loch mit dem Gummiding an einer recht unauffälligen Stelle platziert war.


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich mit Loch bestellt. Die normale Reverb gibt es ja leider nicht mit 150mm.



Das Ding kommt mit Loch


----------



## chrisle (30. Oktober 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Ding kommt mit Loch



Was echt ? Wieso 

Hat mal jemand ein Bild von dem Loch das der hömma so unschön findet ?
Nicolai macht doch nichts* das unschön ist. 



*ausgenommen Tapered Steuerrohre


----------



## sluette (30. Oktober 2012)

soooooo, loch ist drinn!


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Oktober 2012)

Zeig mal


----------



## wildbiker (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich find tapered Steuerrohre hübsch... besser als die fetten globigen 1.5-Dinger..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Oktober 2012)

Prinzessin ...


----------



## hömma (30. Oktober 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Was echt ? Wieso
> 
> Hat mal jemand ein Bild von dem Loch das der hömma so unschön findet ?
> Nicolai macht doch nichts* das unschön ist.
> ...











Hier der News-Artikel. Hast dir vermutlich ZU viele Bilder in den letzten Wochen angeschaut, dass du diese schon verdrängt hast...  Beim Ion geht's noch halbwegs. Da wird es etwas durch den ULH verdeckt, aber beim AC gefällt's mir gar nicht. Da ist auch die Zugverlegung problematischer.


----------



## chrisle (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke 
Das schönste ist es nicht das stimmt wohl. Aber hinten eine Schlaufe zu haben ist auch nicht besser. Mit dem Loch bin ich wenigstens flexibel 

 @Rainer: kommen die Löcher jetzt serienmäßig ? Gibt es noch mehr Überraschungen, zb das der Rahmen schon seit Wochen bei euch liegt, ihr mir die Vorfreude aber nicht nehmen wolltet ?


----------



## hömma (30. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwann wird die bereits 4 mal verschobene Lev 150 schon lieferbar sein.


----------



## sluette (30. Oktober 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Zeig mal



sorry, schlecht beleuchteter keller und iPhone ist keine gute 
 voraussetzung für akzeptable bilder:






die gummitülle ansich schaut so aus:






Vinc hat mir eine "Hellermann Durchführungstülle HV1210 Schwarz 10,5x2,0" empfohlen.


----------



## jo_hh (30. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal noch eine andere Ansicht, ich find's ne gelungene Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Fotos. 
Baucht jemand ne normale Reverb ?


----------



## hömma (30. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es für die Zugführung ne andere Lösung als übereinander? Hat Nicolai da keine Klemmen im Programm, um die 3 Leitungen nebeneinander zu führen?


----------



## chrisle (30. Oktober 2012)

..
Edit: erledigt


----------



## der-gute (30. Oktober 2012)

ich hab 2 x 2 übereinander bestellt, da ich die Unterkante vom Unterrohr frei haben wollte

finds net so schlimm


----------



## frfreshman (30. Oktober 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> sorry, schlecht beleuchteter keller und iPhone ist keine gute
> voraussetzung für akzeptable bilder:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sluette (30. Oktober 2012)

hat mal jemand ein bild von den doppelten haltern im Detail?
ich habe mal auf der FB seite von Attitude Bikes eine lösung gesehen bei der die elox haltern doppelt verbaut wurden. das sah schon schick aus, ich bin allerdings wenig gewillt über 30 für die halter auszugeben.
ich glaube an dem bike von jo_hh sind schwarze halter montiert.


----------



## der-gute (30. Oktober 2012)

tzzzz..er vergisst seine eigenen Posts...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9842676&postcount=54

is zwar nur dreifach, aber man kann es sich vorstellen


----------



## Martin1508 (31. Oktober 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> hat mal jemand ein bild von den doppelten haltern im Detail?
> ich habe mal auf der FB seite von Attitude Bikes eine lösung gesehen bei der die elox haltern doppelt verbaut wurden. das sah schon schick aus, ich bin allerdings wenig gewillt über 30 für die halter auszugeben.
> ich glaube an dem bike von jo_hh sind schwarze halter montiert.


 
Alter, du baust den Bock fast komplett neu auf und stößt dich jetzt an 30 Euro?


----------



## Kuwahades (31. Oktober 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> die gummitülle ansich schaut so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gud`n,
wo gibts die denn zu kaufen ?
Suche sowas noch für die Kotflügelbefestigung von meinem Cafe Racer Umbau.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## paradox (31. Oktober 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> tzzzz..er vergisst seine eigenen Posts...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9842676&postcount=54
> 
> is zwar nur dreifach, aber man kann es sich vorstellen



nicht schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (31. Oktober 2012)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Wie/womit hast Du das Loch gebohrt ohne dass dabei das Unterrohr im Weg war?



Das würde mich auch interessieren....der nächste der die Bohrmaschine ansetzt, möge doch bitte ein Video dazu drehen. Die bösen Sequenzen wo man mit dem Bohrer abrutscht, kann man ja ggf. rausschneiden


----------



## c_w (31. Oktober 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren....der nächste der die Bohrmaschine ansetzt, möge doch bitte ein Video dazu drehen. Die bösen Sequenzen wo man mit dem Bohrer abrutscht, kann man ja ggf. rausschneiden


Ne, die sind doch am besten ^^


----------



## sluette (31. Oktober 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Alter, du baust den Bock fast komplett neu auf und stößt dich jetzt an 30 Euro?



habe ich mir gerade auch gedacht. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die anderen klemmen (zb an jo_hh's bike) filigraner wirken als so ein turm...



Kuwahades schrieb:


> ...
> wo gibts die denn zu kaufen ?
> ...



zb bei conrad electronic. du kannst die teile aber nur online bestellen.



tommi101 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren....der nächste der die Bohrmaschine ansetzt, möge doch bitte ein Video dazu drehen. Die bösen Sequenzen wo man mit dem Bohrer abrutscht, kann man ja ggf. rausschneiden



eigentlich wollte ich mir dafür einen kurzen stufenbohrer besorgen. 
also sowas hier: 






aber schließlich habe ich 2mm vorgebohrt, dann 4mm und final die 8,5mm mit einem kurzen Bohrer. ist zwar mittig aber nicht ganz gerade. da das loch ja keine weitere funktion hat ist mir das latte und mit der gummitülle wird die leitung ja eh geschützt.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2012)

macht doch kein buhai drumm... es werden doch auch flaschenhalter löcher nachträglich ins unterrohr usw. gebohrt,-  also alles halb so wild


----------



## der-gute (31. Oktober 2012)

dazu fällt mir ein:
mein Helius AC 29" bekommt z.B. keinen Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr
belastungsgerechte Wandstärken scheinen so langsam Einzug zu halten
DA würd ich dann auch kein eigenes Loch mehr bohren


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Oktober 2012)

solang kein hydroforming einzug hält ist doch alles cool.


----------



## sluette (31. Oktober 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ... am Unterrohr...



unterrohr ist was anderes als sitzrohr, Vinc hat mir untersagt auch nur daran zu denke das unterrohr anzubohren...


----------



## der-gute (31. Oktober 2012)

mich hat es trotzdem erstaunt, das N keinen Flaschenhalter am AC 29", also einem AllMountain, mehr anbietet...


----------



## sluette (31. Oktober 2012)

zwischenstand von heute mittag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolefaser (31. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geil!
Kam der Rahmen so vom Abbeizen, oder bist du nochmal mit Stahlwolle drüber gegangen?
Hast du die Umantelung der Züge vom Ion 16 abgeschaut? Sieht bei dir irgendwie robuster aus als der dünne Schrumpfschlauch beim 16er.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2012)

Die Spacer schauen irgendwie schief aus...oder ist der Gabelschaft S-förmig

G.


----------



## blutbuche (31. Oktober 2012)

schöne farbkombi


----------



## sluette (31. Oktober 2012)

kolefaser schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> Kam der Rahmen so vom Abbeizen, oder bist du nochmal mit Stahlwolle drüber gegangen?
> Hast du die Umantelung der Züge vom Ion 16 abgeschaut? Sieht bei dir irgendwie robuster aus als der dünne Schrumpfschlauch beim 16er.



danke, gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
ich habe den rahmen einmal leicht mit stahlwolle abgeschrubbt, aber nur sehr wenig. hat im ganzen vielleicht 5 min gedauert.

die ummantelung hatte ich früher auch schon, ist schon praktisch und sauber wenn die züge nicht einzeln rum baumeln.


----------



## kolefaser (31. Oktober 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> danke, gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
> ich habe den rahmen einmal leicht mit stahlwolle abgeschrubbt, aber nur sehr wenig. hat im ganzen vielleicht 5 min gedauert...



Ist auch definitiv die Farbkombi, die ich wählen werde beim Ion 16.
Habe sehr lange überlegt, weil eigentlich jede Eloxalfarbe geil aussieht, aber nichts ist so zeitlos, wie raw oder schwarz, wobei letztere eher langweilig wirkt, finde ich. Gibt zu viele schwarze Bikes.



sluette schrieb:


> ...die ummantelung hatte ich früher auch schon, ist schon praktisch und sauber wenn die züge nicht einzeln rum baumeln.



Hast du dieses selbstverschweißende Klebeband dafür verwendet oder ist das gewickeltes Gewebe/Lenkerband?

Grüße aus dem Norden,
Ole


----------



## trailterror (2. November 2012)

nochmal in besserer quali  :

Ion 14, Ion 18, Helius AM:

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/3d/xc/3dxc2nkqjbfz/large_DSC_1891.jpg?0
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/m9/l7/m9l7nump96rh/large_DSC_1893.jpg?0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (2. November 2012)

dreamteam 


und das raw von sluette auch...gefällt mir viel besser als vorher!


----------



## KHUJAND (4. November 2012)

vom 
LutzION20


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. November 2012)

Mutige Farbkomibination, gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## trailterror (4. November 2012)




----------



## timtim (4. November 2012)

Dem schliess ich mich an ...


----------



## Taunide (4. November 2012)

Clownsbike


----------



## LutzION20 (4. November 2012)

Geil ne?
Nicht so ne schwarze Büchse wie nen 301!
Nichts gegen die Teile von Liteville, eher gegen den Fahrer.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. November 2012)

Lutz... bitte ein draussenfoto machen


----------



## Splash (4. November 2012)

Bisserl Disco-Bike isses aber schon ... (ich glaube es fehlt noch grün und orange, gelle?)


----------



## LutzION20 (4. November 2012)

@ KHUJAND, Heute aber nicht mehr, oder? Morgen Nachmittag, dass sollte reichen! @Splash, ich find es gut so. Und mir soll es gefallen und das tut es so wie es ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LutzION20 (4. November 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gud`n,
> wo gibts die denn zu kaufen ?
> Suche sowas noch für die Kotflügelbefestigung von meinem Cafe Racer Umbau.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Hast Du die Teile schon gefunden? Wenn nicht versuche es mal im Automobilzubehör Shop. Hellermann ist der Hersteller! Ist für die Kabeldurchführung im KFZ. Gruß, Lutz


----------



## dangerousD (4. November 2012)

Bist Du Captain America? 

Mal was ganz anderes, macht was her  HS am Ion erschließt sich mir auch nach vielen Erklärungsversuchen immer noch nicht, aber es ist ja auch DEIN Bike.


----------



## Obstbrot (4. November 2012)

die rot blau kombi kommt gut 

Bin seit neustem auch auf Nicolai unterwegs


----------



## Splash (4. November 2012)

Sehr schön! So langsam bekomm´ ich auch Bock mir n ION aufzubauen, dabei sollte doch 2013 erst das alte Helius FR durch n LongTravel-Bike ersetzt werden ...


----------



## RandyAndy (4. November 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> vom
> LutzION20



Geile *******!!!!


----------



## Kontragonist (4. November 2012)

Der Hobel erinnert mich an meine Spielzeugkiste in den 80ern, von daher hat es für mich den Charme der Nostalgie und bekommt nen Daumen 






Noch zwei:   Optimus Prime war 89 der coolste


----------



## franky-biking (4. November 2012)

Sehr geile Assoziation!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2012)

G.


----------



## Kuwahades (5. November 2012)

LutzION20 schrieb:


> Hast Du die Teile schon gefunden? Wenn nicht versuche es mal im Automobilzubehör Shop. Hellermann ist der Hersteller! Ist für die Kabeldurchführung im KFZ. Gruß, Lutz



Danke für die Tipps, bin aber noch nicht soweit, muss erst noch die Werkstatt fertig bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (6. November 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Der Hobel erinnert mich an meine Spielzeugkiste in den 80ern, von daher hat es für mich den Charme der Nostalgie und bekommt nen Daumen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kein Wunder, wer Lutz mal getroffen hat der wird erkennen, das er vor den 80ern geboren ist


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. November 2012)

Die ION´s sind Hammer und auf sluettes Aufbau bin ich auch mal gespannt
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## dr.juggles (8. November 2012)

das neue pferdchen im stall









L mit M sitzrohr


----------



## hömma (8. November 2012)

Raw keeps it real!  Genau wie die Plattensammlung!


----------



## trailterror (8. November 2012)

@DoC



Warum ein neues wird dat grüne verhökert


----------



## dr.juggles (8. November 2012)

is schon weg der grüne!
mir ging das weiße heck am grünen auf den nüssebehälter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. November 2012)

ich wollte auch erst Raw mit grün elox

hab mich dann für schwarz elox und grün entschieden

trotzdem  

PS. grün metallic Decals dazu?


----------



## provester (8. November 2012)

@ dr.juggles

gefällt mir sau gut, nach Titan/grün wäre raw/grün meine Wahl gewesen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2012)

Geil

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. November 2012)

rein kommt dann zur abwechslung mal eine soloair...das getier muss leichter werden. zuletzt mit knapp 16 kilo wars doch etwas zäh


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2012)

Grooooßes Lob...1.5 Gabel, das einzig ware

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. November 2012)

jörg, was sonst 

mir gefallen die 1 1/8" schäfte auf dem dicken 1.5"er steuerrohr net so guat.


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. November 2012)

@dr.juggles
Klasse aber die Plattensammlung begeistert mich noch mehr
Geniale Auswahl und von allem was dabei


----------



## KHUJAND (8. November 2012)

Bilder gehören eher in der Aufbau Thread.


----------



## der-gute (8. November 2012)

äh Artur, langsam wirst du komisch...

der Thread heisst: "Zeig was du hast!"

und das macht er?


----------



## kroiterfee (8. November 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> vom
> LutzION20



 krasser elox-shit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (8. November 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> das neue pferdchen im stall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh du Patient. Das nenn ich mal krasse Aktion. Allzeit gute Fahrt;-)


----------



## chrisle (8. November 2012)

M Sitzrohr? Warst du nicht sogar 1cm größer als ich?
Bei mir sah das ziemlich übel aus mit der Sattelstütze auf dem M bei der Probefahrt.

Das Grün rockt - mir würden die Decals in grün noch besser gefallen. 
Parts vom alten Bike oder alles neu?


----------



## Brickowski (8. November 2012)

Boah geil,weiss garnich was ich besser finden soll, die Jeru da Damaja Platte oder das Helius!?


----------



## Obstbrot (8. November 2012)

@LutzION20
wie wärs hiermit, statt hs?


----------



## Eksduro (8. November 2012)

ja hamma juggles....


geiles ding in bester kulisse....

schon nen paar schätze dabei, aber da haben wir uns ja schonmal drüber unterhalten ...

hätteste das ding mal ne woche eher bekommen hättest du es in köln vor jeru persönlich fotografieren können... eintrittskarte vorausgesetzt, ich hab mich leider zu spät gekümmert


----------



## dr.juggles (8. November 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> ja hamma juggles....
> 
> 
> geiles ding in bester kulisse....
> ...



die platte ist vom meister himself gesignt, ebenso die "wrath of the math"


----------



## WODAN (9. November 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> die platte ist vom meister himself gesignt, ebenso die "wrath of the math"



Warum hast Du es denn nicht vorm S6 fotografiert? 

EDIT: so ein Foto gibt es ja schon, ganz übersehen


----------



## dr.juggles (9. November 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Warum hast Du es denn nicht vorm S6 fotografiert?
> 
> EDIT: so ein Foto gibt es ja schon, ganz übersehen



wer tut sich denn freiwillig noch so alte spritfresser an


----------



## WODAN (9. November 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wer tut sich denn freiwillig noch so alte spritfresser an



Waren/sind trotzdem schöne Kisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (9. November 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Waren/sind trotzdem schöne Kisten



Tja Kisten... Dort wir doch am Ende lange ruhen? Nööö Danke..
Wenn Automobile, dann für mich lieber 35 Liter auf 1000km...


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. November 2012)

Cool, das RAW AM. Ich glaube mein Nonius bekommt mal den Lack weg...


----------



## kroiterfee (10. November 2012)

das am in raw ist ja auch sehr schick...


----------



## simplesaiman (10. November 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> das neue pferdchen im stall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das nenne ich mal guten Musikgeschmack!


----------



## Elektrochemie (10. November 2012)

Helius im Herbstgewand.


----------



## dr.juggles (10. November 2012)

schönes ac

wieso hast du die hammerschmidt rausgeworfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (10. November 2012)

sooo, schonmal vorab. muss mal sehen was ich mit den grünen stickern auf den felgen mache:


----------



## dr.juggles (10. November 2012)

geilomat
wo war denn die stealth schon lieferbar?
brauch ja jetzt auch eine.


----------



## trailterror (10. November 2012)

Gibts de der guide ne 2te chance? 

Welche felgen sinds noch mal?


----------



## tommi101 (10. November 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> geilomat
> wo war denn die stealth schon lieferbar?
> brauch ja jetzt auch eine.



http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...lstuetze-2013-316mm::51205.html?refID=froogle

Viele schöne neue AM-Aufbauten....Raw rulez!


----------



## Green Epic (10. November 2012)

@ sluette und dr.juggles
Sehr geile Bikes


----------



## gfx (10. November 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> sooo, schonmal vorab. muss mal sehen was ich mit den grünen stickern auf den felgen mache:



Schön! 

Darf ich nach dem Gewicht fragen, so als Vergleich zu meinem?
Wie ist der Setup des Fox-Dämpfer? (hab den "gleichen")

Gruss,
G.


----------



## Green Epic (10. November 2012)

Hier noch ein Raw-Helius


----------



## sluette (10. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> ...
> Welche felgen sinds noch mal?



AlexRims Supra 30



gfx schrieb:


> ...
> Darf ich nach dem Gewicht fragen, so als Vergleich zu meinem?
> Wie ist der Setup des Fox-Dämpfer? (hab den "gleichen")
> ...



sollten nun wieder deutlich unter 14Kg sein da der dämpfer ja fast 600g leichter ist als mein alter dhx 5 coil.
zum setup kann ich noch nix sagen, ich habe den hobel ja gerade erst zusammen gebaut. ich muss den Foat auch noch von Remote auf "nonRemote" umbauen, habe ihn nur schonmal eingebaut weil ich sehen wollte wie's wirkt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. November 2012)

Was für eine Sattelklemme hast du am Bike?


----------



## gfx (10. November 2012)

Danke Sluette! Schön leichter als meins! 
Gruss
G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (10. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was für eine Sattelklemme hast du am Bike?



FRM: 







und EASTON HAVOC vorbau:


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. November 2012)

Echt cooler Aufbau. Gefällt mir besser!
Obwohl die beiden anderen schon 100%ig waren.


----------



## san_andreas (10. November 2012)

@sluette: sehr schön ! Nur die Griffe und die Decals würde ich schwarz machen.


----------



## Luke-VTT (10. November 2012)

Wunderschönes AM, Mr. sluette. Chapeau!


----------



## sluette (10. November 2012)

Merci, ne bleibt so wie es ist. bin gespannt wie der Float geht.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. November 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> muss mal sehen was ich mit den grünen stickern auf den felgen mache:



die grünen stickern auf den felgen  sind ok... aber die griffe gehen mal garnicht. 

Rad ist ansonsten viel besser geworden als vorher.


----------



## stuk (11. November 2012)

sehr schön, sluette, 
aber fährst Du jetzt ohne Bremsen?


----------



## gfx (11. November 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die grünen stickern auf den felgen  sind ok... aber die griffe gehen mal garnicht.
> 
> Rad ist ansonsten viel besser geworden als vorher.



Wie Geschmäcke verschieden sein können... Für mich sind sie (jetzt zumindest sauber) sehr passend: schwarz-orange passt ( für mich) gut. 
Ist es das Bild, oder hat der orangene Schriftzug zuwenig Kontrast auf dem raw? Ein schwarzer Rand könnte ich mir gut vorstellen...

Danke Stuk! Hätte gar ned bemerkt. Das doch einfach Leichtgewichtsoptimierung am Maximum *grins*
Da könnte man aber Bremshebel und -körper entfernen ;-)

Viel Spass
Gruss
Georges


----------



## Ti-Max (11. November 2012)

Zum Bike von Sluette will ich eingetlich nichts sagen, jedoch würde ich empfehlen, die GPS-Daten beim Bild zu entfernen, wenn er es noch länger fahren will 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (11. November 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Zum Bike von Sluette will ich eingetlich nichts sagen, jedoch würde ich empfehlen, die GPS-Daten beim Bild zu entfernen, wenn er es noch länger fahren will
> 
> Gruss Thorsten




Was die User hier wieder herausfinden...


----------



## Elektrochemie (11. November 2012)

dr.juggles,
HS war mir irgendwann zu laut, zu schwer, zu schlechter Wirkungsgrad,...
Die paar Vorteile waren mir die Nachteile einfach nicht wert.


----------



## sluette (11. November 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> sehr schön, sluette,
> aber fährst Du jetzt ohne Bremsen?



sind die neuen wirbelstrombremsen von hope, reduziert sich auf den nabenkörper... 
ich bin ein wenig von den tune king/kong naben enttäuscht, denn sie nutzen wohl die toleranz der breite am scheibenflansch voll aus. soll heissen die hope floatings sind mit hope adaptern ohne nacharbeit nicht fahrbar. ich habe nun hinten einen ollen avid adapter verbaut und vorne einen magura an dem ich die löcher auf 7mm aufgebohrt habe um mehr verstellbereich zu bekommen. nun passt's aber happy bin ich nicht mit der lösung.


----------



## LutzION20 (11. November 2012)

Das mit den Adaptern ist wohl Standard geworden! Musste ich bei meinem Virus auch umarbeiten lassen, mir Aufbohren alleine war es aber nicht getan. Brauchte auch mehr Auflagefläche für den Schraubenkopf. Also unter die Fräse, jetzt läuft es aber ohne schleifen! Fahre da die Kombi Chris King, Fox Talas 32 und Magura Marta.
Die orangen Griffe finde ich an dem Bike gut! Falls du noch welche brauchst, ich hab noch zwei paar (in orange) von Race Face bei mir rumliegen! Viel Spaß mit dem Bike! 
Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## sluette (11. November 2012)

ist zwar OT aber meine erfahrungen bzgl naben beschränken sich auf Hope (sämtliche baujahre und modelle), DT, Magura (sind ja von DT), White Industries und nun Tune. ich hatte noch nie ein problem mit der ausrichtung der bremssattels egal ob an FOX, RS, Manitou oder Magura gabeln. das hat immer geklappt wie bestellt. ich habe mich im vorfeld nicht darüber informiert aber wenn man hier dazu was sucht bekommt man schon einige treffer und immer mit tune naben. egal, ich bastel mir gerade schon wieder neues im kopf zusammen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ...
> ich bin ein wenig von den tune king/kong naben enttäuscht, denn sie nutzen wohl die toleranz der breite am scheibenflansch voll aus......



Bei meiner King, die ich letztes Jahr gekauft hab, war der Flanschabstand auch 5/10mm länger als bei meinen ganzen anderen Naben

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. November 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> PimpJob für 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gerade beim "verdichter" abgeholt. (glänzt mehr als sluette seiner) 






zwar ein fremdrahmen,- aber egal.


----------



## sluette (13. November 2012)

schaut schon ziemlich gut aus, aber ...


KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...(glänzt mehr als sluette seiner)...


wer hat gesagt das mein rahmen glänzt, er ist einfach raw...


----------



## Dutshlander (13. November 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ein fremdrahmen,- aber egal.


nö nix egal 








ist doch kein "fremd-Fred" hier


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2012)

Gans schnell BTT 

mainz


----------



## kroiterfee (14. November 2012)

Elektrochemie schrieb:


> Helius im Herbstgewand.



welches blau ist das? ralnummer?


----------



## stuk (14. November 2012)

dürfte skyblue sein


----------



## chrisle (14. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Gans schnell BTT
> 
> mainz
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1256073


 
Mächtiges Teil. Könnte mir da auch gut einen CCDB Air vorstellen.
Gegen den Pfeiler habe ich mich auch schon bei meiner Probefahrt gelehnt


----------



## Elektrochemie (14. November 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> dürfte skyblue sein



Dürfte richtig sein. ;-)


----------



## wavekiter (15. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Geil komponiertes Photo 

Wer macht eigentlich Deine pics?


----------



## hömma (15. November 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Geil komponiertes Photo
> 
> Wer macht eigentlich Deine pics?



Steht doch unten links, irgendein chinesischer Fotograf namens xid nin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (15. November 2012)




----------



## Spletti (15. November 2012)

geiles foto guru !


----------



## Dutshlander (15. November 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Steht doch unten links, irgendein chinesischer Fotograf namens xid nin.


 sehr gut gesehen


----------



## guru39 (15. November 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Geil komponiertes Photo
> 
> Wer macht eigentlich Deine pics?



Wow.... ich wusste bisher nicht das ich Bilder komponieren kann, danke, welch Kompliment 

In der Regel lol macht die Kaena die Bilder für mich. Aber manchmal, und ganz im besonderen wenn sein Name im Bild steht, ist dieser Chinesische Fotograf dafür verantwortlich  





Spletti schrieb:


> geiles foto guru !



Dangggö


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2012)

nicht sauer sein aber die "Kaena Bilder" sind nicht zu vergleichen. 

beim Guru sind mir zu viele Baustellen Bilder .


----------



## der-gute (16. November 2012)

aber wenigstens immer Nicolais


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nicht sauer sein aber die "Kaena Bilder" sind nicht zu vergleichen.



warum sollte ich sauer sein, das ist mir absolut bewusst


----------



## Martin1508 (17. November 2012)

So, ich hab mich ja die ganze Zeit dagegen gewehrt und mir eingeredet die X2 reicht aus aber euer Gerede, diverse Forenbeiträge mit Vergleichen und jetzt anschließend noch ein Praxistest, haben mich nun doch dazu veranlasst, schwach zu werden. I proudly present:

Meine neue Hope M4 Tech Evo. 




Die X2 bekommt meine Frau. Ach so, da habe ich gleich eine Frage. Kann man die x2 eigentlich mit einer Formula Scheibe kombinieren.


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> In der Regel lol macht die Kaena die Bilder für mich. Aber manchmal, und ganz im besonderen wenn sein Name im Bild steht, ist dieser Chinesische Fotograf dafür verantwortlich




Aber deine Bilder sind wirklich klasse und Linda steht ja eh für sich

Freue mich schon auf das neue Numeric

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (17. November 2012)

au ja auf das neue numeric freue ich mich auch


----------



## Martin1508 (18. November 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Die X2 bekommt meine Frau. Ach so, da habe ich gleich eine Frage. Kann man die x2 eigentlich mit einer Formula Scheibe kombinieren.


 
So, ich antworte mir mal selbst. Vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden. Also, man kann die X2 ohne Probleme mit der Formula Floating Disk benutzen. Selbst der Formula Adapter funktioniert 100%. Ich habe sogar das Gefühl nach einer kurzen Probefahrt, dass die X2 mit der Formula Scheibe spürbar agressiver zu Werke geht.

Grüße


----------



## stuk (18. November 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, ich hab mich ja die ganze Zeit dagegen gewehrt und mir eingeredet die X2 reicht aus aber euer Gerede, diverse Forenbeiträge mit Vergleichen und jetzt anschließend noch ein Praxistest, haben mich nun doch dazu veranlasst, schwach zu werden. I proudly present:
> 
> Meine neue Hope M4 Tech Evo.



DARF man die M4 noch fahren? MUSS es nicht jetzt die V4 sein?


----------



## Martin1508 (18. November 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> DARF man die M4 noch fahren? MUSS es nicht jetzt die V4 sein?



Doch doch, darf man. Ist ja ne Evo! ;-) Der Unterschied zur normalen Tech M4 hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen, bis auf die gelaserten Logos auf der Bremszange. Geht aber schon besser als die X2. Vor allem bilde ich mir eine etwas bessere Dosierbarkeit ein.

Gruss


----------



## sluette (18. November 2012)

der unterschied liegt in der anlenkung im hebel. bremsleistung sollte identisch sein. geile bremse, möchte meine Race M4 nach diversen tests mit X0 und MT6 nicht mehr missen.


----------



## stuk (19. November 2012)

ach!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (24. November 2012)

meine neues!





danke an Pfalz


----------



## kroiterfee (24. November 2012)

:-O wtf! hammer!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2012)

Klassiker

G.


----------



## pfalz (25. November 2012)

Hach...jetzt werd ich schon ein bissl sentimental...

Schön isses geworden !! Hab viel Spaß damit !!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (25. November 2012)

vielen Dank!werd ich haben!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. November 2012)

* Helius AM
* Helius AM
* UFO-DS
* TFR
* Helius AFR


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. November 2012)

Bist du jetzt N-Händler ?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. November 2012)

Tolle Räder!!
hat eure Gang nen Namen??..


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (26. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt N-Händler ?



nein er ist einer von Kalles Schergen und hat sie alle mit dem N Virus infiziert!
macht aber Spass!Hab bei uns auch ein paar angesteckt!


----------



## barbarissima (26. November 2012)

So´n Fahrradständer voller N´s möchte ich auch mal vor der Tür stehen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (27. November 2012)

Schöne Reihe Artur und ich kenne da auch so einige Keller


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rainer wann kommt deine neue Homepage online ?




Hier ist sie....  traaaaarrrrrraaaaaaaa 

www.wurzelpuff.de

Mich würde interessieren wie euch die neue HP gefällt, ich bitte um Feedback 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Guent (27. November 2012)

Sehr schön, Hut ab!


----------



## Martin1508 (27. November 2012)

Moin Guru,

alles richtig gemacht. Ich finde sie toll. Vor allem ist sie schön übersichtlich.

Gruss


----------



## Kontragonist (28. November 2012)

â¦


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. November 2012)

Schöne Seite Besonders der Text über die Wurzelpassage ist sehr sympathisch geschrieben
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## stuk (28. November 2012)

eigentlich ne schöne Seite
aber.....der Text auf den Bildern ist schlecht lesbar, vielleicht könnte man den Text als "Sidebar" rechts anordnen und die Bilder auch so noch mehr wirken lassen.


----------



## sluette (28. November 2012)

Sehe ich das richtig, machst du jetzt ausschließlich Nicolai? Nix anderes mehr?
Ich habe jetzt nicht 100% alles gesehen aber bis auf ein Nomad und ein XY Hardtail habe ich nix fremdes gesehen.

Ach ja, die Seite gefällt mir gut.


----------



## psc1 (28. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier ist sie....  traaaaarrrrrraaaaaaaa
> 
> www.wurzelpuff.de
> 
> ...




Hi Rainer,

schön geworden, die neue Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (28. November 2012)

echt schicke Website! 
absolut gelungen


----------



## chrisle (28. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier ist sie.... traaaaarrrrrraaaaaaaa
> 
> www.wurzelpuff.de
> 
> ...


 

Das Design mit dem Foto im Hintergrund gefällt. Die Lesbarkeit der Schrift ist aber leider auf vielen Seiten nicht optimal.
Mir fehlt ein Button "Das Team" mit Fotos von Euch, dazu eine kleine Beschreibung mit Euren ganz persönlichen Vorlieben und Neigungen 
Ansonsten gut gemacht!


----------



## guru39 (28. November 2012)

Also erst mal Danke für das Feedback  Weitermachen 



stuk schrieb:


> eigentlich ne schöne Seite
> aber.....der Text auf den Bildern ist schlecht lesbar, vielleicht könnte man den Text als "Sidebar" rechts anordnen und die Bilder auch so noch mehr wirken lassen.



Danke.

Was meinst du genau? Könntest du mir einen Link machen um mir das zu zeigen 

Bei mir am Rechner sieht das alles nämlich "normal" aus. 

Vielleicht muss da noch was nachgearbeitet werden weil die Seite nicht optimal mit allen Browsern läuft!?

Deshalb mal eine Frage mit welchen Browsern seit ihr unterwegs und wie wird bei euch die Seite dargestellt? 




sluette schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, machst du jetzt ausschließlich Nicolai? Nix anderes mehr?
> Ich habe jetzt nicht 100% alles gesehen aber bis auf ein Nomad und ein XY Hardtail habe ich nix fremdes gesehen.
> 
> Ach ja, die Seite gefällt mir gut.



Danke 

Ich finde das auch total verrückt, aber das ist tatsächlich so, das bei uns fast nur Nicolai geht. Ich würde auch gerne Leitwill verkaufen 

Vielleicht klärt ja das neue Numeric auf warum das so ist 





chrisle schrieb:


> Das Design mit dem Foto im Hintergrund gefällt. Die Lesbarkeit der Schrift ist aber leider auf vielen Seiten nicht optimal.
> Mir fehlt ein Button "Das Team" mit Fotos von Euch, dazu eine kleine Beschreibung mit Euren ganz persönlichen Vorlieben und Neigungen
> Ansonsten gut gemacht!



Auch dir Danke 

"Das Team".............................hhhhmmmmm........ weessss net.

Glaubst du wirklich dass das interessiert? Wenn da ein Bedürfnis bestehen sollte... why not... wenn dann aber mit Tiernamen und allem was dazu gehört 

Hier nochmal ein fettes Danke für eure Unterstützung


----------



## chrisle (28. November 2012)

IE 8.0  

Aber ich befürchte wir kriegen gleich wegen Off-Topic auf die Mütze


----------



## stuk (28. November 2012)

hallo guru 
ich schick dir mal ne mail


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier ist sie....  traaaaarrrrrraaaaaaaa
> 
> www.wurzelpuff.de
> 
> ...



Sehr Schön

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (28. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Deshalb mal eine Frage mit welchen Browsern seit ihr unterwegs und wie wird bei euch die Seite dargestellt?
> 
> Danke


Hey Rainer, bin mit Firefox und 2 Monitoren unterwegs da ist die "Leiste zum anclicken" mit deine beschreibung "Die Wurzelpassage" in wenig überlappt. Bild
Sonnst ein lob


----------



## Dutshlander (28. November 2012)

Hier bildchen v andere seite , wo die "Leiste" auch im schriftfeld ist.
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## barbarissima (28. November 2012)

Sehr sympatische HP  Wenns nicht so weit weg wäre, würde ich glatt mal vorbei kommen


----------



## Dutshlander (28. November 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sehr sympatische HP  Wenns nicht so weit weg wäre, würde ich glatt mal vorbei kommen


Ist doch auch mal ein schöner Radeltour/aufgabe


----------



## KHUJAND (28. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier ist sie....  traaaaarrrrrraaaaaaaa
> 
> www.wurzelpuff.de
> 
> ...





ich sach ja.... bester Laden. 


und ich bin echt froh den Rainer und Co. persönlich kennen zu dürfen.


----------



## gruftidrop (28. November 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Das Design mit dem Foto im Hintergrund gefällt. Die Lesbarkeit der Schrift ist aber leider auf vielen Seiten nicht optimal.
> Mir fehlt ein Button "Das Team" mit Fotos von Euch, dazu eine kleine Beschreibung mit Euren ganz persönlichen Vorlieben und Neigungen
> Ansonsten gut gemacht!



Also die Geschichte mit den persönlichen Vorlieben und Neigungen  will man, glaube ich,  gar nicht so genau wissen

Die neue HP gefällt mir gut 

Gruss an Alle
Gruftidrop


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Dezember 2012)

So mein dritter Aufbau mit dem Nonius ist fertig. 
13,1kg











Jetzt wird auf das Argon AM gewartet !


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2012)

G.


----------



## Bohlig (1. Dezember 2012)

hey zamme, geiles forum
hab folgendes problem weiss jemand was des für ein nicolai is?
der verkäufer meint en bass, hatte aber keine angaben zu federweg oder sonstwas...
bitte helft mir, danke im voraus


----------



## Bohlig (1. Dezember 2012)

wie kann ich ein foto hochladen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (1. Dezember 2012)

dein profil, dann auf fotoalbum und dort kannst du bilder hochladen

oder unter deinem nick auf fotos klicken


----------



## wildbiker (1. Dezember 2012)

maaaaannnnnn.... musstest du das jetze mit dem Nonius posten...so geil geworden.... ich kanns kaum erwarten mein Argon FR in raw/schwarze Decals abzuholen.. wenn nüscht schief geht isses kommende Woche da..


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Dezember 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> mein Argon FR in raw/schwarze Decals abzuholen.. wenn nüscht schief geht isses kommende Woche da..


 da bin ich mal gespannt auf deine Bildchen


----------



## wildbiker (1. Dezember 2012)

Hab noch nich alle Teile zusammen, kommt so nach und nach...

Gabel (Thor), Vorbau (Truvativ), Kurbel (1-fach), Steuersatz (Reset), Sattelklemme (Salsa), LR hinten (vorläufig XR400), Kassette (SLX), Kette (XT), Lenker (Truvativ), Reifen (Maxxis)... u. v. andere Teile die noch so rumliegen hab...

Fehlen tut noch LR mit QR15 vorn (evtl. was mit Hope/Flow EX), Scheibenbremse (noch unschlüssig). Vorläufig wirds erstma mit Kettenschaltung gefahrn, später Gates/Rohloff...


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Dezember 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> maaaaannnnnn.... musstest du das jetze mit dem Nonius posten...so geil geworden.... ich kanns kaum erwarten mein Argon FR in raw/schwarze Decals abzuholen.. wenn nüscht schief geht isses kommende Woche da..



Danke. War selber überrascht vom Ergebnis. Sind auch ein paar neue Teile dazu gekommen und habe auch die Kurbel vom Argon AM genommen...  das schönste am Bike ist der Reset- Steuersatz. Die sind einfach die besten STS der Welt.


----------



## wildbiker (1. Dezember 2012)

Die Reset-Steuersätze laufen einfach weich und leicht, daher auch beim FR einen genommen...Nachstellen musst ich meinen am Helius bisher noch nie...Einbauen und vergessen 

So genug gelabert...


----------



## wosch (2. Dezember 2012)

Bohlig schrieb:


> hey zamme, geiles forum
> hab folgendes problem weiss jemand was des für ein nicolai is?
> der verkäufer meint en bass, hatte aber keine angaben zu federweg oder sonstwas...
> bitte helft mir, danke im voraus


Hallo,

du hast ein Bass von 2000 (oder maximal 2001). 
Im Katalog von 2001, ist exakt dein Modell abgebildet. Ausgeliefert wurden in diesem Jahr jedoch Modelle mit neuer Schwinge (mit gekrümmter Strebe) und einer anderen Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr. Der Federweg wird mit 110-150mm angegeben.
Letzterer Wert ist jedoch stark übertrieben und nur mit 24 Zoll Hinterrad realisierbar.
Schöne Farbe übrigens (Sand?). Hatte ich auch mal an meinem Bass...lang ists her.
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Bohlig (2. Dezember 2012)

vielen dank und gute fahrt


----------



## Schnapsi (2. Dezember 2012)

@KHUJAND: Darf man fragen wo Du die Ständer noch in Schwarz finden konntest? Ich finde sie seit geraumer Zeit nur noch in Silber. Thx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeuleBOR (2. Dezember 2012)

So mal wieder ne bissl was umgebaut  Mavic Crossmax SX sind nun drinnen...


----------



## Harvester (3. Dezember 2012)

Endlich mal jemand der den Sattel gewonnen hat und ihn nicht gleich wieder verkauft


----------



## Luke-VTT (4. Dezember 2012)

Ein schöner Blick hinter die Kulissen. Making of ION 18 von ridethemountain.de

http://youtu.be/PR8bqmOMitw?hd=1


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Dezember 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Ein schöner Blick hinter die Kulissen. Making of ION 18 von ridethemountain.de
> 
> http://youtu.be/PR8bqmOMitw?hd=1



Wie heißt es im song "welcome home"


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Dezember 2012)

2:05 :d


----------



## stuk (4. Dezember 2012)

toll, erst wird es gepulvert und dann ist es elox-blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (5. Dezember 2012)

Bohlig schrieb:


> vielen dank und gute fahrt



Hallo Bohlig,

wenn Du das Bass nimmst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle noch ein Dämpfer upgrade machen:

Entweder Luft: Rock Shox Pearl 3.3
oder
Stahlfeder: Fox Vanilla RC

Ich selber fahre im Bass den Pearl und im vergleich zum alten DNM Dämpfer ist es ein ganz anderes Rad. Mit den DNM imemr recht bockig. Mit dem Pearl ist der Hinterbau spürbar sensibler und schlägt niocht mehr so schnell durch. 

Bie dem Aufbau würde ich nicht mehr als 400 Euro zahlen, max.

Gruss jack


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Dezember 2012)

Mein neues.

Helius AM Pinion


----------



## tommi101 (6. Dezember 2012)

Bombe....sehr stylisch!


----------



## wavekiter (6. Dezember 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mein neues.
> 
> Helius AM Pinion


\

veeeeeeeeery nice


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Dezember 2012)

^^ ja


----------



## Jack22001 (6. Dezember 2012)

hmmm sehr hübsch. eigentlich müssten wir irgendwie mal ne pinion ausfahrt auf die beine stellen 
nur den dämpfer würde ich noch drehen...

musst mal schauen ob die kettenspannung reicht um nicht auf der strebe zu landen. ich hab die kette noch einen mü kürzer und doch die strebe geschützt, da die bei treppen doch berührung mit der strebe hatte und schon die ersten Maken sichtbar waren. Daher lieber nen schlauch dranbasteln oder transparentes PU lenkerband.

aber sonst extrem geil das rot/weiss/schwarz - hoffentlich bleibt das weiss so nachdem einige kratzer dran sind...


----------



## Luke-VTT (6. Dezember 2012)

Geil!


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Dezember 2012)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> musst mal schauen ob die kettenspannung reicht um nicht auf der strebe zu landen. ich hab die kette noch einen my kürzer und doch die strebe geschützt, da die bei treppen doch berührung mit der strebe hatte und schon die ersten maken sichtbar waren. daher lieber nen schlauf dranbasteln oder transparentes PU lenkerband.



Das Bild is von der ersten Ausfahrt...
Der Rahmen sollte im Bereich der Kette auf jeden fall noch geschützt werden.
Dämpfer Drehen... Warum?


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Dezember 2012)

Dämpfer drehen, damit die Dichtung immer im Öl liegt


----------



## Jack22001 (6. Dezember 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Das Bild is von der ersten Ausfahrt...
> Der Rahmen sollte im Bereich der Kette auf jeden fall noch geschützt werden.
> Dämpfer Drehen... Warum?



Weil dann immer Öl an den Dichtungen Anliegen sollte und Diese bei Standzeit des Bikes nicht trocken werden sollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BC-23 (6. Dezember 2012)

Mußt d aber die Gabel au noch drehen. 

Ich halte es so wie s ist für sinnvoller, da so die ungefederte Masse geringer ist.
Ein Tod stirbt man immer...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Dezember 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mein neues.
> 
> Helius AM Pinion





 ich nehme es mal rüber.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. Dezember 2012)

Rad ist sehr schön und gelungen aber bitte nicht die nächsten Seiten voll Zitieren damit


----------



## sluette (7. Dezember 2012)

BC-23 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich halte es so wie s ist für sinnvoller, da so die ungefederte Masse geringer ist...



gehst du davon aus dass das aussengehäuse weniger wiegt als der kolben ?


----------



## wosch (7. Dezember 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> gehst du davon aus dass das aussengehäuse weniger wiegt als der kolben ?



So ist es. 
Im "Kolben" befindet sich die Ölkammer und (sichtbar) der Ausgleichsbehälter. 
Das Aussengehäuse ist nur die Luftfeder und innenliegend die Kolbenstange des Dämpfers.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es immer sinnvoller den Dämpfer so herum einzubauen, dass der *Dämpfer*kolben beim Einfedern die bewegte Masse ist (und nicht der Rest drumherum).
Ich schätze jedoch, dass dieses Thema immer wieder und überall ergebnislos diskutiert wird, ähnlich wie: ist DOT besser als Mineralöl?, WD 40 an die Standrohre? usw.

Übrigens: sehr schönes Bike! Glückwunsch!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

Ne, Mineralöl ist besser wie Dot 

G.


----------



## BC-23 (7. Dezember 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> gehst du davon aus dass das aussengehäuse weniger wiegt als der kolben ?



Ja!





Wosch hat alles nötige bereits geschrieben.


----------



## Helius-FR (7. Dezember 2012)

wosch schrieb:


> So ist es.
> Im "Kolben" befindet sich die Ölkammer und (sichtbar) der Ausgleichsbehälter.
> Das Aussengehäuse ist nur die Luftfeder und innenliegend die Kolbenstange des Dämpfers.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist es immer sinnvoller den Dämpfer so herum einzubauen, dass der *Dämpfer*kolben beim Einfedern die bewegte Masse ist (und nicht der Rest drumherum).
> ...



Nach deiner Logik is dann aber mehr Ungefederte Masse.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2012)

is doch egal jetzt... 
 evtl. drehst du den dämpfer wirklich mal,- evtl sieht´s dann "noch besser" aus als jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd ihn so lassen...ist dann wie bei einem Öl/Stahlfederdämpfer vom Prinzip her.

G.


----------



## michael620 (7. Dezember 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mein neues.
> 
> Helius AM Pinion
> und was wiegt es?


----------



## Helius-FR (7. Dezember 2012)

michael620 schrieb:


> Helius-FR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mein neues.
> ...


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Dezember 2012)

Bewegte Masse beim Dämpfer?
Denke, das ist hier mehr als zu vernachlässigen. Die nicht optimale Schmierung wirkt da schon mehr, es sei denn, man fährt nur Kurztouren und lässt sein Rad vorher ein Stündchen kopfüber stehen.

Also ich habe den Effekt am FR mit gleichem Dämpfer erfahren .


----------



## mindeekv (8. Dezember 2012)

Mein 
Nicolai UFO ST


----------



## nmk (14. Dezember 2012)

Das neue AC 650b.

Es liegt so viel Schnee hier, das es nach jeder Ausfahrt wie frisch geputzt aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (14. Dezember 2012)

Wunderschönes AC. Felgendecals würde ich noch abmachen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde die Decals dranlassen.
Die neuen ULH sind optisch irgendwie gewöhnungsbedüftig.


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Dezember 2012)

soeben kam die Post... 
von einem offensichtlich zufriedenen Kunden ein der jahreszeitlich angepasstes leckeres Päckchen bekommen 










vielen Dank dafür


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2012)

*schmatz*


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Dezember 2012)

geile plätzchen!!!


----------



## stuk (14. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich würde die Decals dranlassen.
> Die neuen ULH sind optisch irgendwie gewöhnungsbedüftig.



wer solche ulh macht, macht auch bald krumme Rohre 
aber schönes AC
viel Spaß damit


----------



## kephren23 (14. Dezember 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> wer solche ulh macht, macht auch bald krumme Rohre
> aber schönes AC
> viel Spaß damit



nur das Rohre durch Hydroforming krumm werden und die ULH aus einem Stück gefrässt werden.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen in natura sehen die neuen ULH wesentlich geiler aus als die alten platten, wollte ich bevor ich sie sah auch nicht glauben.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Dezember 2012)

Das unterscheidet Dich halt von den (alten) Maschinenbau-Jüngern.
Finde es gut, daß N aus Gewichtsgründen von der Brachialoptik abgewichen ist und klar, daß sich eine Bikemarke auch entwickeln muss. Aber oft fehlt mir das i- Tüpfelchen Maschinenbauoptik.
Von Mainstream braucht man zum Glück nicht reden. Hoffentlich bewahrt man sich das.


----------



## Spletti (14. Dezember 2012)

top bike, top kekse^^


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> wer solche ulh macht, macht auch bald krumme Rohre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (14. Dezember 2012)

Konsevativer als ein Stammtisch ...


----------



## Luke-VTT (14. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## kephren23 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Das unterscheidet Dich halt von den (alten) Maschinenbau-Jüngern.
> Finde es gut, daß N aus Gewichtsgründen von der Brachialoptik abgewichen ist und klar, daß sich eine Bikemarke auch entwickeln muss. Aber oft fehlt mir das i- Tüpfelchen Maschinenbauoptik.
> Von Mainstream braucht man zum Glück nicht reden. Hoffentlich bewahrt man sich das.



ich glaub nich das ich mich so sehr von den "alten" unterscheide, fand die "alten" dinger ja auch besser, zuerst, nur muss man auch mal ehrlich sein sich selbst eingestehen und zuegeben das die dinger einfach schick aussehen.
Was genau ist denn das i-Tüpfelchen Maschinenbauoptik?
Die Aussage von Vincent nehm ich mal für voll:"bei NICOLAI wird es nie Hydroforming geben."
Leider kommen sie auf den meisten Bildern nich so rüber.

  @nmk
netter aufbau.


----------



## sluette (16. Dezember 2012)

Heute im Nieselregen...


----------



## Eksduro (16. Dezember 2012)

passendes x-tra love zum herbstlaub 

bike is top


----------



## dangerousD (16. Dezember 2012)

kephren23 schrieb:


> nur das Rohre durch Hydroforming krumm werden...



Äh... Nö. Kann man auch biegen, ganz ohne Öl, Hochdruck und Form. Aber das nur nebenbei 

Schönes Rad im Übrigen


----------



## DJT (16. Dezember 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> Heute im Nieselregen...



Bei Nieselregen muß ich immer an den Riesenneger vom Fredl Fesl denken 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=de&v=DH-V7p0A9Lk


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Dezember 2012)

Maschinenbauoptik interpretiert sicher jeder anders. Für den Einen ist das AC fast zu viel, für den Anderen ist das Nucleon Evo das Maß für Maschinenbau pur.
Klar macht es keinen Sinn, nur der Optik wegen Gussets an ein Bike zu brutzeln, nur weil es gut aussieht. Keine Ahnung, ob früher bspw. die Gussets aus dem Bauch raus entwickelt wurden und es sich erst herausstellen musste, daß es auch mit deutlich weniger geht? Punkt ist, daß allein vom 2007er FR bis zum heutigen AM (5 Jahre) vier Gussets geupdatet wurden. Von super massiv bis nun fast garnix mehr. Das geht mir vom optischen eínfach ab. Finde ich schade


----------



## beetle (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich zum Beispiel finde die cleane Optik des 2013er AC und ION 16 toll. Ich mag es wenn es auf das Nötigste reduziert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (17. Dezember 2012)

Ans kleeblatt beim ion 16 und den neuen AC's hab ich mich gewöhnt  an die fehlenden gussets am steuerrohr (noch?) nicht!


----------



## nmk (17. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Die neuen ULH sind optisch irgendwie gewöhnungsbedüftig.



Ich denke, dass es eine pragmatische Lösung für eine kürzere Achse an der Dämpferaufnahme ist. So kurz sogar, dass man auf die Achse ganz verzichten konnte und alleine Buchsen und einen Bolzen verbaut.


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich gehe davon mal stark aus, daß das pragmatische Gründe hat. Hat auch was mit Maschinenbau zu tun, pragmatisch und (weitestgehend) schnörkellos 

Ist ja auch subjektiv, ob es jemand gut findet oder nicht.
Solche Verschlankungen sind vielleich auch in dem einen oder anderen Fall gut, nur hoffentlich lassen sich die Dämpferhersteller nicht mal was neues einfallen, sonst siehts aus wie beim Ion 16 mit Vivid Air. Oder warum ist da auf allen Bildern der Dämpfer mit der Hauptkammer unten eingebaut?
Will hier auch keine Diskussion lostreten


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Von super massiv bis nun fast garnix mehr. Das geht mir vom optischen eínfach ab. Finde ich schade



danach schreit doch das ganze forum (seit ca. 2 jahren).... clean clean clean muss der rahmen sein,- und keine gussets mehr haben. 














und denn noch halten.


----------



## Danielsun01 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!
Würde gerne mein Nicolai DH vorstellen,nur leider ist der Rahmen noch am pulvern 
Nach knapp 8 Jahren schwarz elox nun ein Gold !
Wenn er ankommt werde ich paar Bilder Posten.. 
Bin selber gespant auf die Farbe..

Gruss


----------



## Hatehiller (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand dad elox grün schon mal in Natura gesehn und kann mir sagen welches Bild der Wirklichkeit näher kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (19. Dezember 2012)

so oft wie das jetzt gepostet hast hättest de ja auch gleich nen eigenen thread aufmachen können.


----------



## ichoe (19. Dezember 2012)

kephren23 schrieb:


> so oft wie das jetzt gepostet hast hättest de ja auch gleich nen eigenen thread aufmachen können.




..


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Dezember 2012)

Danielsun01 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Würde gerne mein Nicolai DH vorstellen,nur leider ist der Rahmen noch am pulvern
> Nach knapp 8 Jahren schwarz elox nun ein Gold !
> Wenn er ankommt werde ich paar Bilder Posten..
> ...



Bin gespannt auf den Veteranen


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (21. Dezember 2012)

Mit neuer Gabel...


----------



## harddaddys (21. Dezember 2012)

Schade dachte meins ist das erste AC 650b.
Aber trotzdem da ist es.

War schon ziemlich dunkel darum nicht so gut belichtet.


----------



## der-gute (21. Dezember 2012)

harddaddys schrieb:


> Schade dachte meins ist das erste AM 650b.



Das ist ein AC


----------



## harddaddys (22. Dezember 2012)

Upps sry, aber klar doch.


----------



## Gerrit (23. Dezember 2012)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Mit neuer Gabel...



Wie geil!!! Irgendwie finde ich die Baureihe der "Heliusse" am schönsten. Sehr, sehr geil! Gewicht? (nicht, dass es besonders wichtig wäre - nur interessehalber)

Gruß,
Gerrit (der ein 05er FR mit gut 16kg fährt)


----------



## nicolai.fan (24. Dezember 2012)

harddaddys schrieb:


> Schade dachte meins ist das erste AC 650b.
> Aber trotzdem da ist es.
> 
> War schon ziemlich dunkel darum nicht so gut belichtet.


----------



## WODAN (10. Januar 2013)

Vater und Sohn (gibt es ja leider nicht von N), sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität 

Bevor Fragen aufkommen: Am Specialized wurden BMX Bremsen mit kurzen Bremshebeln und Nokon Zügen verbaut und der komplette Antrieb entfernt, so dass es als Laufrad am Anfang benutzt werden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (10. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön !
ich war gestern auch mal ein Puky Laufrad Probesitzen, wir sind aber mit 82cm noch ein bischen klein für das große.

Vielleicht komme ich ja dann endlich mal wieder zum Fahrrad fahren, deswegen muss sie es schnell lernen


----------



## trailterror (10. Januar 2013)

Top Rad das Hot Walk!! Oder das ists ein umgebautes Hot Rock...

Wie auch immer, beide sind klasse

Welches N ist denn deins?


----------



## goegolo (10. Januar 2013)

@WODAN: Gute Idee, wie alt ist den Dein Kleiner?


----------



## goegolo (10. Januar 2013)

Wiesmann biete noch Laufräder an, dieses ist gebraucht


----------



## WODAN (10. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Top Rad das Hot Walk!! Oder das ists ein umgebautes Hot Rock...
> 
> Wie auch immer, beide sind klasse
> 
> Welches N ist denn deins?



Ist ein umgebautes Hot Rock, mit innenverlegtem Bremszug für hinten 
Meines ist ein BMXTB mit längerem Sitzrohr.




goegolo schrieb:


> @WODAN: Gute Idee, wie alt ist den Dein Kleiner?



Braucht noch einen Moment bis mein Kleiner damit fahren kann, er ist gerade 18 Monate alt geworden.


----------



## trailterror (10. Januar 2013)

Ok. Benutzt du das bmxtb auch zum touren?


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Januar 2013)

was sehr gut geht und auch noch Spaß macht.
wenn ich mal zum fahren komme nehme ich auch nur noch das BMXTB


----------



## draussen (10. Januar 2013)




----------



## trailterror (10. Januar 2013)

Schönes ion 14. canyon gefällt mir sogar auch... Ists ein frx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## draussen (10. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Schönes ion 14. canyon gefällt mir sogar auch... Ists ein frx



danke, das canyon müsste ein frx aus dem letzten jahr sein. so genau weiß ich das aber nicht, ist nicht meins.


----------



## Easytroy (10. Januar 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> Wiesmann biete noch Laufräder an, dieses ist gebraucht



Was soll das kleine Ding kosten


----------



## Easytroy (10. Januar 2013)

Was soll den das Laufrad kosten


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Januar 2013)

Neu: 4000â¬ und gebraucht 1250â¬


----------



## TimoSimai (10. Januar 2013)

draussen schrieb:


>



Hi ,

Eine Frage zu dem 12er Dropzone.
Ich frag mich schon länger warum manche Torque FRX von 2012 ein geschwungenes Unterrohr haben,und manche ein grades.

Weisst du da mehr?


----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Neu: 4000 und gebraucht 1250



Was soll an dem Ding 4000.- wert sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (10. Januar 2013)

Super Thema für'n Nicolai Forum...


----------



## WODAN (11. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ok. Benutzt du das bmxtb auch zum touren?



Mittlerweile nicht mehr, aber vor meinem Argon FR bin ich damit auch bei uns in der Gegend kleine Touren gefahren


----------



## Nill (11. Januar 2013)

Offtopic: @ Timsimai: das ist ausschließlich bei S Rahmen so. 


Aber das Ion 14 ist einfach der Hammer  Welche Rahmengröße ist es denn ? Denn im Vergleich zum FRX sieht es ja ziemlich klein aus ?


----------



## TimoSimai (11. Januar 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Offtopic: @ Timsimai: das ist ausschließlich bei S Rahmen so.
> 
> 
> Aber das Ion 14 ist einfach der Hammer  Welche Rahmengröße ist es denn ? Denn im Vergleich zum FRX sieht es ja ziemlich klein aus ?



Danke für die schnelle antwort .schade das ich M brauch


----------



## draussen (12. Januar 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist es denn ? Denn im Vergleich zum FRX sieht es ja ziemlich klein aus ?



das ist ne m die aber zugegebenermaßen ziemlich klein, bzw. kurz ausfällt.


----------



## mok2905 (12. Januar 2013)

Wollte mein neues auch mal vorstellen, ist heute Mittag fertig geworden. Hab dann gleich mal ne schnelle Proberunde durch Leipzig gedreht, aber nix wildes. Leider nur miese Handyqualität.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2013)

So schlecht kann die Bildqualität garnet sein um das Rad zu entstellen

G.


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2013)

Update vom Nonius:
Kurbel, Bash, Pedale, Innenlager, Stütze, Reifen vorne sind NEU und der Federweg wurde auf 130/120 geändert. Also ein CC Bike.... 





Am Argon gab es neue Griffe, weil die Cannondale nicht gepasst haben:





Und weil ich im Sommer mal wieder ein paar RTFs fahren will, musste ein neues Rennrad her. Leider kein Nicolai...  .... noch nicht....


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. Januar 2013)

Argon und Nonius sind super!Toll aufgebaut


----------



## wildbiker (13. Januar 2013)

Das AM gefällt mir mit den weissen Griffen immer besser (die kommen bei mir in rot dran)...Klare Linie auch beim Nonius.
Das Storck ist aber auch Star(c)k...Bis auf die 3-fach Kurbel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (13. Januar 2013)

Schniecke Räder, aber CC mit Bash 

Was anderes: Vertragen die Fully Hauptlager über dem Tretlager den Salzschmodder der dunklen Jahreszeit?


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2013)

Wohne in Hamburg und da haben wir Schnee und im Wald gibt es keinen Salz.  
Das Lager macht seit 4 Jahren keine Probleme.


----------



## stuk (13. Januar 2013)

sehr schöne Räder
(so ein argon AM/FR wird für mich immer interessanter.....)

fehlt da nicht noch das Helius in der Samlung?
oder hast du es nicht mehr?


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2013)

Das Helius AM hab ich verkauft. Vermisse es auch nicht, weil das Argon AM ein schöner Ersatz ist.


----------



## stuk (13. Januar 2013)

hmmm
ich fürchte, ich würde wenn ich ein Argon FR/AM hätte trotzdem nur das Helius fahren und so zögere ich immer wieder.......(noch)


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2013)

Ich wohne leider in der falschen Gegend...


----------



## wildbiker (13. Januar 2013)

Bei uns ist hier zwar auch Flachland, die umliegenden Berge hier machen auch Spaß, wenn auch nicht gleich die Alpen. Erzgebirge, Harz oder Thüringen sind max. 2 h Fahrt entfernt. Wenn man die richtigen Wege findet genauso anspruchsvoll... Helius wurde bereits in obigen Gebieten ausgiebig genutzt...Freu mich mega aufs FR/AM ...


----------



## goegolo (13. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wohne in Hamburg und da haben wir Schnee und im Wald gibt es keinen Salz.
> Das Lager macht seit 4 Jahren keine Probleme.



Danke, der Weg zum Wald führt nun einmal über Straßen und Schneematsch. Das in Hamburg die Radwege kategorisch nicht geräumt werden habe ich aber auch schon aus der alten Heimat gehört


----------



## wosch (14. Januar 2013)

Das Nonius gefällt mir gut. Sehr chic.
(Über die Jahre wurde das Nonius immer schöner. D.h. flacher, edler, von der Optik her dynamischer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (14. Januar 2013)

@marco was ich am Argon nicht verstehe: lange Gabel, aber kein Sattelschnellspanner?

Ansonsten top Bikes


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Januar 2013)

Es kommt noch eine Reverb Stealth rein, wenn ich ein gutes Angebot finde.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Es kommt noch eine Reverb Stealth rein, wenn ich ein gutes Angebot finde.



ich bekomme diese woche 2 rein .


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Januar 2013)

Wo gekauft?
Suche auch noch eine 125er in 31,6.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wo gekauft?
> Suche auch noch eine 125er in 31,6.



ist bestimmt dabei,- schreib mir ne PM


----------



## Boondog (14. Januar 2013)

Helius TB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (14. Januar 2013)




----------



## tommi101 (14. Januar 2013)

Uuhhhh...das sieht leicht aus. Scharfer Gerät !! 
12,xx  ??


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Januar 2013)

Sehr cooles Bike.


----------



## Hatehiller (14. Januar 2013)

@MarcoFibr
was ist das Argon für n Orange, hast du evtl ne RAL nummer....
Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Januar 2013)

Jägermeister-Orange. RAL hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## aka (14. Januar 2013)

Boondog schrieb:


> Helius TB



Hammer Rad 

Aber mir RaRa am Albtrauf, ob das eine gute Idee ist


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Januar 2013)

Nach all den schicken Saubermännern hier mal meins: steht vor Dreck  aufm Kopf  





Stubenrein, verspielt, haart nicht, kann im Auto fahren und hat seinen Besitzer mit viel Freude beschenkt  aber Undank ist der Welten Lohn 

 s.u.  hust


----------



## Green Epic (14. Januar 2013)

@Hatehiller 
Das Orange müsste RAL 2004 reinorange sein.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Januar 2013)

@kontra, welches bike kommt als nächstes?
das afr muss ja gehen.


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Januar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich ein Ion 18 (ganz vielleicht auch 16  oder sogar aus Versehen ein Kalula ). Jedenfalls im Aufbau noch einen weiteren Schritt raus aus der DH-Ecke  wahrscheinlich 

Mir schwebt was vor, das die 16 kg zweifelsfrei unterschreitet. XX1 interessiert mich.

Wenns blöd läuft, wirds ein Ion 18 mit HS, Totem, einem Hausberg-LRS und einem Bikepark-LRS und alles bleibt beim alten 

Wenns gut läuft, steht als nächstes das Helius AC zum Verkauf und ich kann das Radon durch ein Argon ersetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (15. Januar 2013)

also ion 18 und argon am?


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Januar 2013)

Falls Du einen Interessenten für Dein AFR suchst


----------



## Kontragonist (15. Januar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> also ion 18 und argon am?



Gut möglich


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2013)

ein ION 16 ist kein NICOLAI mehr.


----------



## Kontragonist (15. Januar 2013)

Ein Kalula schon gar nicht  Bin da nicht so doktrinÃ¤r â¦


----------



## franky-biking (15. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ein ION 16 ist kein NICOLAI mehr.



Blödsinn. Nur weil es dir nicht gefällt. 

Es ist scheinbar einiges im Umbruch, das ION 16 zeigt halt als erstes recht viel davon. Zero Stack Headsets, 142x12 Achse, Post Mount. Noch vor nem guten Jahr hielt man bei N nicht viel davon. Wartet ab, die Features werden als running change auch bei den anderen Modellen bald zur Serie gehören. Mann könnte meinen N sei sich selbst nicht treu. Oder aber sie erkennen die modernen Standarts an und befinden Sie als tauglich. Ist für mich dann schon ein Indiz dass die Standarts dann taugen, wenn Nicolai auch drauf setzt.

Ich find das ION 16 gut.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2013)

franky nix für ungut  

Ich gehöre halt zur Retro Fraktion.


----------



## franky-biking (15. Januar 2013)

Ist kein Thema. Schaumerma was da noch so kommt. Pressfit Innenlager?


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Ist kein Thema. Schaumerma was da noch so kommt. Pressfit Innenlager?



Hüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüdroooooooooooooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (15. Januar 2013)

he retro-arthur, warum hast du keine cantis am helius 

scheibenbremse ist doch so future mäßig


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Nur weil es dir nicht gefällt.
> 
> Es ist scheinbar einiges im Umbruch, das ION 16 zeigt halt als erstes recht viel davon. Zero Stack Headsets, 142x12 Achse, Post Mount.



Willkommen im Jahr 2013 !


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Willkommen im Jahr 2013 !



und somit weg vom guten alten  Maschinen-Bau welcher die Fa. Nicolai gross gemacht hat. 


gute Nacht


----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2013)

heul nich so rum!

Irgendwie hab ich manchmal das Gefühl,
das Leute wie du die Marke Nicolai und deren Forum in Richtung Liteville-Wahn bringen.
Markenfetisch und sub-angedachte Nutzung...


----------



## Nill (15. Januar 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> (...) Zero Stack Headsets, 142x12 Achse, Post Mount. Noch vor nem guten Jahr hielt man bei N nicht viel davon. Wartet ab, die Features werden als running change auch bei den anderen Modellen bald zur Serie gehören. Mann könnte meinen N sei sich selbst nicht treu. Oder aber sie erkennen die modernen Standarts an und befinden Sie als tauglich. Ist für mich dann schon ein Indiz dass die Standarts dann taugen, wenn Nicolai auch drauf setzt.
> 
> Ich find das ION 16 gut.



Passt immer   - "was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern"

Genau deshalb habe ich mich für ein N entschieden - jetzt klappen auch die Standards  + eine super (für mich  ) Rahmengeo. 2013 kann kommen  

PS: das Ion 16 will mit trotzdem nicht gefallen  - aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten. Bin mehr der AC FAN


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und somit weg vom guten alten  Maschinen-Bau welcher die Fa. Nicolai gross gemacht hat.
> 
> gute Nacht



Ach komm, alter Mann !

Die Anpaßung an aktuelle Standards macht doch den guten alten Maschinenbau nicht schlechter. Sie müssen ja nicht anfangen, die Rohre zu verquetschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (15. Januar 2013)

manner im gewissen Alter sind gegen alles 
"duckundwech"


----------



## trailterror (15. Januar 2013)

Ich denk ja auch dass die gimmicks 142/12 und post mount bald alle N rahmen erobern werden....find ich okay. Mit den gussets gefällt mir das ion 16 schon besser.

Evolution ist okay ohne die eigenen wurzeln/traditionen zu vergessen.


----------



## wosch (15. Januar 2013)

Ich finde das ION 16 von Aussehen her auch nicht besonders, kein bisschen böse. Das Auge kann den Linien nicht richtig folgen, die Winkel ergeben keine Symmetrie.
Ich hatte gehofft, dass es dem wirklich gelungenen ION 18 ähnlich würde, das wäre genial geworden.
Statt dessen ist es vom Design her dem hässlichen ION 14 angelehnt.
Da finde ich das aktuelle Nonius CC in Vergleich zum ION 16 richtig aggressiv.
Nach dem E-Bike die zweite Verfehlung.


----------



## Boondog (15. Januar 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Uuhhhh...das sieht leicht aus. Scharfer Gerät !!
> 12,xx  ??




Sub 12
--> 11,98Kg


----------



## stuk (16. Januar 2013)

Fortschritt ist gut und gegen das ion 16 habe ich auch nichts. 

Aber wenn die Firma Nicolai seit Jahren bestimmte Designs und Standarts (z.B in ihren eigenen Katalogen, oder hier im Forum) als "Religion" ausrufen und "willige Jünger" ihr folgen, dann ist das jetzt für einige eine Art Verrat. Man (N und seine Jünger) hätte, wenn man mal moderner wird, vorher nicht so einen Wind (um Gussets,Fräßteile,runde grade Rohre, klare Formen bei ULH, 4Kant-Hinterbauten-hmm was war mit runden Rohren?) machen sollen......


----------



## Fledermausland (16. Januar 2013)

Form follows function!
Mit den neuen Gussets sieht es doch auch wieder aus wie ein Nicolai! Es ist ein Ion, kein Helius, somit ist die Dämpferanlenkung halt anders. Ist geschmackssache. Aber die Detaillösungen die Nicolai im Ion 16 raushaut find ich wirklich hammer. Endlich mal eine schönere filigranere Lösung fürs Rado, die Leitungshalter und der ULH! Extrem aufwendig und schön! Ich denke wenn die ersten Ion 16s im Forum auftauchen, wird sich auch Arthur schnell dran gewöhnen
Die vordere Dämpferaufnahme sieht halt etwas dünne aus, aber es muss ja auch Gewicht gesparrt werden....


----------



## Nill (16. Januar 2013)

Boondog schrieb:


> Sub 12
> --> 11,98Kg



Richtig leckeres Rad, Live bestimmt ein Traum


----------



## Splash (16. Januar 2013)

Ich halte das ION16 für eines der schönsten Nicolai-Rahmen seit langem und bin eigentlich happy, dass auch eine Firma wie Nicolai sich mal weiter entwickelt. Gewisse neue Errungenschaften bringen in der Tat Vorteile mit sich und nicht alles, was neu ist, ist auch Teufelszeug. Auf PressFit kann ich immer noch verzichten, so Themen wie PM-Bremsaufnahme, DirectMount und ZeroStack finde ich durchaus nicht nachteilig.

Mir geht das Fanboygesülze von wegen "kein Nicolai" jedenfalls ziemlich auf den Keks - bei manchen Leuten hier scheint "Extra Love" in der Tat weniger ein Feature, als eher eine Diagnose zu sein ...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2013)

Wenn die neuen "Standards" mal endlich wieder Standards werden, dann ist ja nichts dagegen auszusetzen.

ZeroStack hätte das Zeug dazu, nimmt aber natürlich die Variabilität die Höhe der unteren Lagerschale selbst zu bestimmen...außer Hope macht dazu wieder Plussteuersätze

Wenn das mit den Tonnenmuttern beim PM nicht in Knarzen ausartet, dann wäre das auch eine gute PM Lösung.

Und ob es 142 oder 135mm Achsbreite hat ist ja mal völlig egal. Da ist es auf jedenfall besser auf 142 zu gehen, da die Varabilität bei den Laufrädern größer ist.

Und ein schönes Heliusgusset kann man bestimmt auch noch dazuorderen

Pressfit wäre natürlich eine mittlere Katasrtophe

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> heul nich so rum!
> ...


halt du die klappe...  


@ stuk. DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc (16. Januar 2013)

Bitte immer freundlich und sachlich bleiben. 

Das ION 16 wird in Lübbrechtsen gefertigt und trägt eindeutig unsere Handschrift. Ich wüsste nicht warum es kein Nicolai sein sollte. 

Das Internet hat sich schließlich auch nicht durchgesetzt 

Also immer cool bleiben, oder kann sich einer von euch noch einen Rahmen mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr vorstellen?


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Januar 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Also immer cool bleiben, oder kann sich einer von euch noch einen Rahmen mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr vorstellen?



pssst, ich fahre sowas sogar noch, erst letztes Jahr erstanden, einfach weil es mir am helius am besser gefiel...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Also immer cool bleiben, oder kann sich einer von euch noch einen Rahmen mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr vorstellen?




Nee, ich will mir aber auch kein Tapered vorstellen

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Bitte immer freundlich und sachlich bleiben.



"Er" geht mich immer an... egal was und wo  ich was schreibe. 
da kann ich ihm gegenüber nicht freundlich bleiben.


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Januar 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> oder kann sich einer von euch noch einen Rahmen mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr vorstellen?


Ha ich habe noch eins (Argon FR), kann doch nur den Wert steigern. 
Ist bei Alte Möbelstücke doch auch so und nennt mann glaube ich Antiquitaeten. 
Oder binn ich nun OUT
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "Er" geht mich immer an... egal was und wo  ich was schreibe.
> da kann ich ihm gegenüber nicht freundlich bleiben.


hast du keine "Ignore"-Liste, ichh habe noch eins über kannste haben


----------



## antique (16. Januar 2013)

Nur dank einer Weiterentwicklung im Möbelbereich können überhaupt erst Antiquitäten entstehen - ist bei Bikes doch genauso. Oder wer fährt heute noch mit einem ollen Mountain Goat Radl rum? Mit Cantibremsen, sackschwerem Stahlrahmen und geringerer Reifenfreiheit wie heute. Damals noch mit 6-fach Ritzeln und einem großen Kettenblatt mit bis zu 52 Zähnen. Hinten konnte man damals noch die Übersetzungsbreite erritzeln - heute gibts dafür ein Piniongetriebe 

Glaube das die Handschrift von Nicolai sich durch alle Modellvarianten wie ein roter Faden durchsetzt. Und es wird immer Modelle geben die nicht von allen Fans gleich hoch bewundert werden.


----------



## Midgetman (16. Januar 2013)

vinc schrieb:


> Also immer cool bleiben, oder kann sich einer von euch noch einen Rahmen mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr vorstellen?



Ja, hier! Kann mir nix anderes am Argon CC vorstellen. Kommt doch immer aufs Gesamtbild an und funktionell sehe ich da im XC Bereich auch keine Nachteile - es will ja nicht jeder in den Park.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube, was so einige auch irritiert und schade finden ist, daß der Eindruck entsteht, daß im Gegensatz zu früher Modelle und Spezifikationen viel schneller in der Versenkung verschwinden, ich denke da nur an die extrem kurze Lebenspanne des AFR. Das macht bißchen den Eindruck, als ob da was schnell entwickelt wird um auf den Markt zu reagieren, egal ob da ein echter Mehrnutzen ist oder nicht. "Leute, verkauft Euer FR/ST, das geht viel besser den Berg hoch"  Warum fast jedes Jahr Geometrieupdates, sind die Rahmen so schnell alter Hut?

1 1/8 finde ich nicht überflüssig und finde es schade, daß es aufpreispflichtig ist 

Hier nur meine 5 Cents, die bitte kein Auslöser weiterer Diskussionen sein sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (16. Januar 2013)

Innovationen, die TECHNISCH Sinn machen, sind immer willkommen. Denen sollte sich auch eine Firma wie Nicolai nicht verschließen. Natürlich darf dabei der Maschinenbau Flair nicht verloren gehen. 

Grundsätzlich gefällt mir das Ion 16 optisch, trotz der filigranen Gussets und des tapered Steuerrohrs, das allerdings auch optisch deutlich schöner ist, als die EC tapered Rohre wie z.B. beim Helius AM. Damit könnte ich durchaus leben. Grundsätzlich spricht das Ion auch nach wie vor eine deutlich eigene Sprache und lässt sich auf den ersten Blick sofort von ähnlich konzipierten Bikes wie dem Covert, Lapierre Spicy oder dem neuen IBC Bike unterscheiden!

Wenn es beim AM bereits 142 mm Aufnahmen gegeben hätte, hätte ich sie sofort bestellt. Mit der zusätzlichen Führung ist das einfädeln deutlich einfacher als bei 135 mm. Aber das sind ja auch nur Kleinigkeiten, genau wie die PM-Aufnahme oder das neue RADO. 

Viel mehr würde mich mal interessieren, wie gut der Bock bergauf geht. Ich bin da auf die ersten fundierten Fahrberichte gespannt.


----------



## goegolo (16. Januar 2013)

Die Ähnlichkeiten zwischen dem Carver IBC und ION 16 finde ich ja auch irgendwie verblüffend...


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Januar 2013)

Was ich als Kompliment an N verstehe.


----------



## tommi101 (16. Januar 2013)

Die Dämpferanlenkung vom ION 16 ist ja für mein Verständnis vom ION 14 gekommen....und das gibt es schon ne Weile.
Ob das ICB Carver zu dem Zeitpunkt schon auf dem Reissbrett war..?? 

Was ich beim ION 16 in Gr.L schade finde, dass das Sitzrohr in SERIE nur 45cm lang ist....genauso wie beim Argon AM. Bei 185cm+ und längeren Beinen wird es da mit einer 420er Reverb schon verdammt knapp


----------



## Luke-VTT (16. Januar 2013)

Mir gefällt das ION16 ausgesprochen gut, gerade in natura. Und es fügt sich @stuk meiner Meinung nahtlos in die Nicolai Designphilosophie. Gerade runde Rohre am Hauptrahmen, Vierkantrohre am Hinterbau, auch die Gussets sind dabei und ganz exzellent gemachte Designlösungen an nicht so offensichtlichen Stellen. Dazu einige zeitgemäße Veränderungen im Bereich Schwerpunkt, Steuerrohr, Steuersastz. Ein rundum tolles Rad und ein echtes Nicolai. 
Just my 2cents.


----------



## aka (16. Januar 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Was ich beim ION 16 in Gr.L schade finde, dass das Sitzrohr in SERIE nur 45cm lang ist....genauso wie beim Argon AM. Bei 185cm+ und längeren Beinen wird es da mit einer 420er Reverb schon verdammt knapp


Verglichen mit dem Helius AM scheint beim ION16 das OR etwas hoeher zu sein:
Sitzrohr Ion16/AM: 45 / 48
Sitzrohrueberstand Ion16/AM: 7 / 11.6
(Werte Groesse L)

Also gewinnt gegenueber dem Helius AM den einen oder anderen cm. Beim Argon AM ist das in der Tat knapp.  Das L finde ich (193cm) echt zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Januar 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> Die Ähnlichkeiten zwischen dem Carver IBC und ION 16 finde ich ja auch irgendwie verblüffend...



Ich sehe keine Ähnlichkeit und dieses Hydrozeug finde ich hässlich.

Hab mir gerade ein neues Argon AM geholt und schaut wie ein modernes Nicolai aus. Mein Nonius ist mehr Oldschool, was nicht falsch ist!


----------



## trailterror (16. Januar 2013)

@vinc

Sachlichkeit ist schon mal ein guter Tipp.
Vor etwas über nem jahr habt ihr dem Kunden noch zu 1 1/8 geraten. So aus der Welt ists auch nicht. Beim ZS find ichs halt schade, dass man zumindest zum Teil auf integrierte Schalen gebunden ist. Wenn einige Steuersatzhersteller beidseitige externe Schalen anbieten würden, so wärs perfekt, und man hätte jede Freiheit diesbezüglich.


Die Tendenz zur Kurzlebigkeit einiger N Modelle find ich auch etwas schade...

Das Ion 16 ist schon mehr Mainstream als die restlichen Modelle, da kann man glaub ich nicht drüber streiten. Warum?

- will man ein grösseres Publikum ansprechen
- sind N die Zeitschriften Tests und Benotungen in Zukunft wichtiger als bisher

Oder

- sind es fundierte Verbesserungen

Mit dem Kleeblatt kann ich z.B. leben wenns keine technischen und Stabilitätsnachteile bringt. Aber was sollte das Steuerrohr ohne Gussets (anfangs) frag ich mich. Die paar Gramm oder ein "moderneres" Erscheinungsbild auf Kosten von Stabilität und Gabeleinschränkung? Also, gut dass hier nachgebessert worden ist.


Also: Fortschritt ja, aber nicht auf Kosten von "heiligen" N Werten. Ausser man befindet sie tatsächtlich nicht mehr als gut, dann sollte man auch Traditionen über Bord werfen; in dem Fall die Werte und Prinzipien aber nicht als "heilig", unantastbar und unverwüstlich darstellen


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2013)

@trailterror besser kann man es nicht sagen...


----------



## antique (16. Januar 2013)

Schnelle Modellwechsel sind doch in fast allen Lebensbereichen mittlerweile Standard geworden: Mercedes hatte früher Baureihenzyklen von fast einem Jahrzehnt - heute wird bereits nach zwei bis drei Jahren das Nachfolgemodell auf den Markt gebracht. 
Und letztlich ist der Käufer, Kunde, Verbraucher das Versuchskaninchen als zahlender Testfahrer. 

Da ich mich bisher nur mit Hardtails beschäftigt habe, verwirren die zahlreichen Abkürzungen hinter den Modellnamen bei Nicolai nur noch. Und bedauerlicherweise werden die genauen Bezeichnungen nicht mal im Katalog klar aufgeschlüsselt - da wünsche ich mir als Kunde einfach mehr Informationen. 

Die schnellen Modellwechsel dienen in erster Linie dem Hersteller - ob der Kunde damit wirklich glücklicher ist? Muss noch beantwortet werden.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2013)

Gegen saftigen Aufpreis kriegt man doch jeden Rahmen so wie man will...also sind die alten Standards ja nicht aus der Welt, sofern man die unbedingt will.


----------



## Luke-VTT (16. Januar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Die schnellen Modellwechsel dienen in erster Linie dem Hersteller - ob der Kunde damit wirklich glücklicher ist? Muss noch beantwortet werden.



Bleibt mal auf dem Teppich Ihr Lieben. Das Helius AM wurde meines Wissens 2008 eingeführt und seit dem sanft aber stetig weiterentwickelt. Auch im 2013er lineup bleibt es vertreten. Das ergibt eine Produktlaufzeit von min. 5 Jahren. Von einem kurzen Modellzyklus kann hier wirklich nicht die Rede sein.
Zudem wächst das aktuelle AC in Bereiche hinein, die früher nur dem AM vorbehalten waren (160er Gabeln). Das neue AC spricht also Käufer an, die früher das AM gewählt hätten.
Das finde ich eine zeitgemäße Evolution in diesem Bereich. Wer die klassische Helius Form haben möchte hat diesseits der immer möglichen Maßanfertigung eines alten Rahmens (wie des FR) immer noch die Möglichkeit, sowohl das 2013er AC als auch das bewährte AM zu kaufen.


----------



## ichoe (16. Januar 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Was ich beim ION 16 in Gr.L schade finde, dass das Sitzrohr in SERIE nur 45cm lang ist....genauso wie beim Argon AM. Bei 185cm+ und längeren Beinen wird es da mit einer 420er Reverb schon verdammt knapp



das bedauer ich auch sehr...


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2013)

Das läßt sich doch relativ einfach mit einem längeren Sitzrohr lösen.


----------



## aka (16. Januar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das läßt sich doch relativ einfach mit einem längeren Sitzrohr lösen.


Aendert aber erst mal nix am Problem, solange das OR dort bleibt wo es ist...


----------



## ichoe (16. Januar 2013)

die mindesteinstecktiefe bleibt aber die gleiche...

da war einer schneller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (16. Januar 2013)

Vom ION 16 wurde noch nicht ein Bike ausgeliefert/ aufgebaut, die meisten hier haben es nichtmal gesehen, geschweige denn gefahren, *ODER?* Wie kann man dann dieses Bike so kaputt reden.

Meine Meinung: Das ION 16 ist ein Konkurrent für das AM, das steht ganz ausser Frage, ob es das AM wirklich verdängen kann ist ne andere Sache.
Seine Daseinsberechtigung wird es bekommen, wenn auch nich von allen hier, aber sind denn nicht trotzdem alle Glücklich? ist ja nicht so das die die nicht wollen, jetzt plötzlich ein ION16 fahren müssen, und ihr AM in den Schrott muss, aber testet sollte man doch mal.
 Was der Bauer nicht kennt isst er nicht! aus meinem Beruf her kann ich so Mekelköppe nich leiden, die immer sagen: das mag ich nich und das sowieso nich, ohne es jemals gekostet zu haben.

Maschinenbauoptik? ich finde die ist immernoch erhalten geblieben und wurde sogar verbessert. Grade die neuen UL's sehen schweinegeil aus, nicht so platt und ohne "extraLove" gefräste Alu-Platten.
Dazu sage ich (nochmal) das mir die neuen Standards auf den ersten Blick auch garnicht gefallen haben, aber im direkten Vergleich sind die Neuerungen nicht einfach auf den Markt geklatscht worden um dazu zugehören sondern um 100% Optik und Funktion zu gewährleisten. extraLove macht einen Evolutionsschritt und den in die richtige Richtung.
NICOLAI entwickelt sich weiter, und das wohlgemerkt langsam(vielleicht manchmal zu langsam) und auf sicheren Pfaden, erfindet sich dabei aber nicht neu, wie manch andere Hersteller, wo dann am Ende die Optik wirklich zu Wünschen übrig bleibt.

Freuen wir uns doch einfach, das jedes Jahr etwas neues geschiet und wir nicht im Stillstand ersticken weil uns langweilig wird. Was wäre denn wenn 3 Jahre das gleiche numeric rauskommt? 4000 Helius AM Bilder später?
 Auf das ION16


----------



## Stagediver (16. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Vom ION 16 wurde noch nicht ein Bike ausgeliefert/ aufgebaut, die meisten hier haben es nichtmal gesehen, geschweige denn gefahren, *ODER?* Wie kann man dann dieses Bike so kaputt reden.
> 
> Meine Meinung: Das ION 16 ist ein Konkurrent für das AM, das steht ganz ausser Frage, ob es das AM wirklich verdängen kann ist ne andere Sache.
> Seine Daseinsberechtigung wird es bekommen, wenn auch nich von allen hier, aber sind denn nicht trotzdem alle Glücklich? ist ja nicht so das die die nicht wollen, jetzt plötzlich ein ION16 fahren müssen, und ihr AM in den Schrott muss, aber testet sollte man doch mal.
> ...



Na endlich... DANKE


----------



## der-gute (16. Januar 2013)

ich verstehe das Problem nicht!

das Ion 16 ist eben ein Ion mit weniger Federweg als das Ion 18 und 20 und hat somit auch eine filigranere Optik.
Ich sehe kein gebogenes Rohr, viel mehr sehe ich schönste Fräsdetails an den Gussets,
der Federbeinaufnahme usw. (Kleeblattschraube mit Konterfassung im Blech!)
das ZS44/56 Steuerrohr ist toll, endlich verschwinden die Lager im Steuerrohr.
Das sah schon am Klein Adroit damals klasse aus.
Wer sich auf das schön kurze Steuerrohr noch einen Spacertutm setzen will,
nimmt eben zur Not die Syntace HAT Spacer mit 1.5 aussen,
dann siehts fast aus wie ein aussen liegender HDAL 118 
bei den bisherigen 1.5 Steuerrohren konnte man ja kein ZS49 fahren,
da die Krone sonst ans Unterrohr geschlagen wäre. Das is mit ZS56 unten ja endlich Geschichte.

PM mit Inserts hinten ist doch klasse, wenn das ohne Knarzen funktioniert.
142/12 muss keiner haben, da bekommt ihr sicher auch noch 135/12 wie ich leider noch am AC29" bekommen hab.
Dann aber leider ohne PM denke ich mir.

Über das extrem kurze Sitzrohr kann man sicher diskutieren,
aber wenn man ehrlich ist,
ist das Sitzrohr schon seit Jahr und Tag ein Problem in den größeren Größen.
Die Gussets sind ja eigentlich nur optisch, da die Stütze zwischem M und XL fast gleichtief einstecken muss...
einen XL Rahmen mit 480er Sattelrohr anzubieten, geht meiner Meinung aber eigentlich nicht.
Sogar Liteville war da n Zentimeter spendabler bei ihrem Vertridebike 301 

Und wie immer gilt:
Die Wahl ist jedem selbst überlassen
und
ein Helius AM lässt sich doch weiterhin bestellen, wie damals das FR.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2013)

Zeig was Du hast ! ! ! 







fast fertich. . . wird so unter 15 Kg. liegen.


----------



## stuk (16. Januar 2013)

iiih das ist doch ein olles altes AFR....das darf man nicht mehr fahren
auch wenn es so geil geworden ist


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> iiih das ist doch ein olles altes AFR....das darf man nicht mehr fahren



und mit geraden umlenkhebeln.    

spass bei seite,-  aber wir sollten wieder beim thema bleiben.


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Zeig was Du hast ! ! !
> 
> fast fertich. . . wird so unter 15 Kg. liegen.


da wird der 
*petete2000*

sich aber freuen


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> da wird der
> *petete2000*
> 
> sich aber freuen



Probesitzen ging gut... der sattel muss sogar noch deutlich höher.


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Probesitzen ging gut... der sattel muss sogar noch deutlich höher.


da mussen wir uns aber verabreden zum erste Probefahrt auf dein Hügel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (16. Januar 2013)

Sieht total klasse   
Hatte mich schon auf eine längere Wartezeit eingestellt


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Zeig was Du hast ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Starkes AFR! Wieso ein grünes Teil?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Starkes AFR! Wieso ein grünes Teil?


sorry Marco ging nicht anders.  

 @bärbel warte noch auf die kettenführung...  
@Dutsh bei dem wetter nie und nimmer.


----------



## axel2201 (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da gerade das Thema Weiterentwicklung aufkam - kennt Ihr das Video schon? Ist schon etwas älter, ich kannte es nicht und kann nichts über Ersteller etc. sagen, fand es aber sehr interessant. Hoffe es geht Euch jetzt nicht zu weit weg vom eigentlichen Forumsthema:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi7DvjFmtQg"]smart ebike: a new urban movement. - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kephren23 (17. Januar 2013)

@HKHUJAND
grundsolider Aufbau.
Designmäßig doch sehr zusammengewürfelt, aber war bestimmt eine Frage der Kosten in Verhältniss zur Funktion?!


----------



## goegolo (17. Januar 2013)

@KHUJAND: Sind die Frässpuren nach Deiner Oberflächenbehandlung noch sichtbar? Ich kann mir ja immer noch nicht vorstellen, dass so ein Finish ohne große Pflege über längere Zeit schön bleibt, wenn ich an mein altes poliertes LTS denke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (17. Januar 2013)

Das AFR sieht wirklich toll aus. Ich finde die Bremsen nicht so wahnsinng hübsch aber das tut dem Gesamtbild und der Funktion natürlich keinen Abbruch. Geil. Viel Spaß an Peter


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: Sind die Frässpuren nach Deiner Oberflächenbehandlung noch sichtbar? Ich kann mir ja immer noch nicht vorstellen, dass so ein Finish ohne große Pflege über längere Zeit schön bleibt, wenn ich an mein altes poliertes LTS denke.



also ich hab hier ein UFO-DS in der gleichen machart von meinem Neffen stehen,- gepflegt wird da schon seit fast  2 nix... 
die oberfläche ist fast wie nach dem ersten tag der behandlung, das kunststoffbürsten erzeugt eine art oberflächenverdichtung.  

Luke die Formula the-one strahlt zu sehr in die Cam, warte mal ein draussenfoto ab. 

und DANKE !

ps,- stimmt es sind ein paar teile die nicht 100/tig zusammenpassen (sram/shimano)   mir hätte ich es etwas anders aufgebaut,  aber ich denke das es für einen 12 jöährigen ganz ok geworden ist


----------



## petete2000 (17. Januar 2013)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Das AFR sieht wirklich toll aus. Ich finde die Bremsen nicht so wahnsinng hübsch aber das tut dem Gesamtbild und der Funktion natürlich keinen Abbruch. Geil. Viel Spaß an Peter



Ich bin schon etwas gefahren.


----------



## Schnapsi (17. Januar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Oder wer fährt heute noch mit einem ollen Mountain Goat Radl rum?


iiiiiiiich zumdindest ein Teil davon. 20er KB. 

Ansonsten: Finde alle ION's wirklich sehr gelungen. Das 16er ist halt das das Teeni ION wenn 14er das Baby ist. Hat noch weniger Speck dran.


----------



## Joopie (17. Januar 2013)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon etwas gefahren.


na das sieht schon mal gut aus, Glückwunsch zum Neuen


----------



## Fledermausland (17. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes afr!Viel spass damit.
wie viel schnee habt ihr denn??????


----------



## petete2000 (17. Januar 2013)

so 15-20cm Schnee.


----------



## beetle (17. Januar 2013)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> iiiiiiiich zumdindest ein Teil davon. 20er KB.
> 
> Ansonsten: Finde alle ION's wirklich sehr gelungen. Das 16er ist halt das das Teeni ION wenn 14er das Baby ist. Hat noch weniger Speck dran.



Das 14er hat nur schwere Knochen.


----------



## kephren23 (17. Januar 2013)

@petete2000

Na dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Teil. Haste sicherlich nen paar Jahre was von.


----------



## Spletti (17. Januar 2013)

cooles ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2013)

petete2000 schrieb:


>



kettenführung und ein paar kleinigkeiten fehlen noch.


----------



## kephren23 (17. Januar 2013)

wenn ich mit 12 so nen Bike gehabt hätte würde ich jetzt immer noch rumrollen. Bis in die Nacht hinein!


----------



## barbarissima (17. Januar 2013)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon etwas gefahren.


 Glückwunsch  Gibt bestimmt nicht viele Zwölfjährige die so ein schickes Teil besitzen. Darfst jetzt nur nicht so schnell wachsen, sonst kommt dein Dad noch richtig in Stress 



petete2000 schrieb:


> so 15-20cm Schnee.


 Vielleicht legt dein Papa ja noch einen Satz Ice Spiker nach


----------



## michael620 (17. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kettenführung und ein paar kleinigkeiten fehlen noch.


----------



## Luke-VTT (18. Januar 2013)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon etwas gefahren.
> [/quote]
> 
> Überglücklich schaust Du jetzt nicht aus aber das würde ich glatt auf den Schnee schieben ;)
> Geiles Rad. Auf wieviel FW ist der Dämpfer gehängt? Drittes Loch?


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Januar 2013)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Überglücklich schaust Du jetzt nicht aus aber das würde ich glatt auf den Schnee schieben
> Geiles Rad. Auf wieviel FW ist der Dämpfer gehängt? Drittes Loch?



In dem Alter siehst du nie überglücklich aus. Da kannst machen was du willst.;-)

Gruss


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Januar 2013)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Überglücklich schaust Du jetzt nicht aus aber das würde ich glatt auf den Schnee schieben
> Geiles Rad. Auf wieviel FW ist der Dämpfer gehängt? Drittes Loch?



 Dritte Loch von oben... passt dann bestens zu der
 180 mm Gabel, auf die ich sehr gespannt bin.  hab keinerlei erfahrungsberichte  mit/von der  SR Suntour  Durolux RCA Air ? 

  @bärbel 
stimmt,   schuhgr. 42 mit 12 Jahren . 

  @Martin 
du weisst wovon du (wir) sprechen.


----------



## kephren23 (18. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Dritte Loch von oben... passt dann bestens zu der
> 180 mm Gabel, auf die ich sehr gespannt bin.  hab keinerlei erfahrungsberichte  mit/von der  SR Suntour  Durolux RCA Air ?



Bin die 160er gefahren und war erstaunt wie gut sie funktioniert. Als ich den Preis sah, erschrocken! Denke für den Preis ne Top gabel!


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Bin die 160er gefahren und war erstaunt wie gut sie funktioniert. Als ich den Preis sah, erschrocken! Denke für den Preis ne Top gabel!



 den preis konnte ich noch topen... hab für die  SR Suntour Durolux RCA Air 180mm  und NEU 200,- euro bei www.berg-ab.de bezahlt. 

Die Steckaches ist mal der absolute hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (18. Januar 2013)

WOW! dann kann man da nix falsch machen. geht wahrscheinlich nicht so gut wie ne RS oder FOX aber gut genug um Spaß damit zu haben.
Ich hatte aufjedenfall welchen, aber das Bike dazu war auch einfach der Oberhammer!!


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> geht wahrscheinlich nicht so gut wie ne RS oder FOX



da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## kephren23 (18. Januar 2013)

Muss ja auch nich sein. Wie gesagt mir hat sie Spaß gemacht fand sie sogar etwas besser als die Lyrik, aber das stell ich mal als subjektiv hin, anderes Bike andere GEO anderes Setting.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Januar 2013)

Hab mit der Durolux im Helius auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ok, die Buchsen waren nach 10 Tagen Vinschgau durch, aber die Bearbeitungszeit war 7 Tage. Top !


----------



## pillehille (18. Januar 2013)

mir hat die Durolux auch ziemlich gut gefallen, hatte ich als Lyrik Ersatz und die ging ganz ordentlich. 

ist zwar nicht die leichteste aber bei einem afr ist das ja eher sekundär


----------



## mok2905 (19. Januar 2013)

Diesmal ein paar anständige Bilder von gestern Abend:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (19. Januar 2013)

geiles ion


----------



## Spletti (19. Januar 2013)

schöne fotos, schönes bike


----------



## trailterror (19. Januar 2013)

Sehr geil!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2013)

Sehr sehr geil! 

G.


----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2013)

traumhaft schönes radl


----------



## Harry-88 (19. Januar 2013)

180mm und kein afr rohr ? wie macht sich er LW ?


----------



## c_w (20. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=145145


----------



## Nill (20. Januar 2013)

@mok2905: BÄÄM ! Sau geile Kiste


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kettenführung und ein paar kleinigkeiten fehlen noch.



schneidiger haarschnitt für einen 12jährigen! 

artur in 3 jahren bringt er die miezen mit nachhause. 








meine kleine fängt ja auch schon in 12 jahren damit an!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> schneidiger haarschnitt für einen 12jährigen!



bes. zum Fussball macht er sich die Haare schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (22. Januar 2013)

schönes Trikot, würde mir und meinem ION auch gut stehen


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2013)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> schönes Trikot, würde mir und meinem ION auch gut stehen



jouw... diese Jahr mit Nike, sonst hatten die immer Adidas. 

Kuwa, wie jetzt ION


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2013)

Ist das die Fielmann-Werkself ?


----------



## embee (22. Januar 2013)

ich hoffe, die Jungs haben wenigstens alle Kontaktlinsen!!!


----------



## nicolai.fan (22. Januar 2013)

Das wäre dann die Teamfarbe





Helius AC 2013


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bes. zum Fussball macht er sich die Haare schön.


so lange er noch Haare hat ist es voll in ordnung 
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2013)




----------



## Kuwahades (22. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jouw... diese Jahr mit Nike, sonst hatten die immer Adidas.
> 
> Kuwa, wie jetzt ION




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/30599

habbich doch schon 3 Jahre 
aber kein aktuelles Fot im Album !


----------



## petete2000 (22. Januar 2013)

mein Bike  ist auch fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Januar 2013)

petete2000 schrieb:


> mein Bike  ist auch fertig.


Nice and clean


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2013)

Rahmen: Helius AFR Größe M. (RAW) 
Gabel: Suntour Durolux RCA  Air 180mm
Dämpfer: FOX DHX 5.0
Schaltgruppe: Sram X 7 carbon
Laufradsatz: Mavic/Hope/Onza 
Kurbel: Shimano SLX 
Kettenblatt: E13 RAW
Kettenführung: e*thirteen Light Guide 1
Pedalen: Nukeproof Electron
Sattelstütze: Thomson
Bremsen: Formula the One. 
Lenker: Sunline V1
 Steuersatz: Reset
Griffe: Specialized
Vorbau:  Spank Spoon 
Sattel: Fizik Tundra




Gewicht 14,90 Kg.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Januar 2013)

Artur:

Schlägt die Gabel am Unterrohr an oder passt die durch?

Habe mir jetzt auch eine Durolux geordert und den Tundra, wie ich gerade sehe.

Danke, ansonsten farblich schick ganz in silber


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Schlägt die Gabel am Unterrohr an.



natürlich nicht... sowas würde ich doch nicht bauen.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> natürlich nicht... sowas würde ich doch nicht bauen.



Ja ja 

War mir nur unsicher aufgrund der flachen Bauweise der Krone

Dank Dir.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Januar 2013)

Bei Dir wäre ich auch gern Sohn 


... aber Du wahrscheinlich nicht bei mir Vater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ja ja
> War mir nur unsicher aufgrund der flachen Bauweise der Krone
> 
> Dank Dir.



kein Thema... warum änderst du ? 

 @Hagen.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kein Thema... warum änderst du ?
> 
> @Hagen.



Die 55 ist kaputt und ich finde die Rechnung nicht mehr  und die Sektor ist mir zu wabbelig. Ausserdem wollte ich mal wieder was Neues und leichter als die 55


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Die 55 ist kaputt und ich finde die Rechnung nicht mehr  und die Sektor ist mir zu wabbelig. Ausserdem wollte ich mal wieder was Neues und leichter als die 55



ja ich wollte auch leichter als die 55.


----------



## Diamondaine (22. Januar 2013)

Joa, es werden immer mehr mit der Durolux. Meiner Meinung nach funktioniert sie auch ordentlich  Damit es nicht noch mehr OffTopic gibt, hier noch nen aktuelles aber leider nicht so tolles Bild meines neuen Helius 





achja: 16,3kg


----------



## trailterror (22. Januar 2013)

Heisses teil!


----------



## Obstbrot (22. Januar 2013)

ouuu...ist das das was vor kurzem noch im bikemarkt zu finden war ???  starkes ross  will auuuuuch


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bei Dir wäre ich auch gern Sohn
> 
> 
> ... aber Du wahrscheinlich nicht bei mir Vater


----------



## slayerrider (22. Januar 2013)

Technisch würde ich ein paar Sachen ändern, aber optisch ist es hammer!


----------



## Eksduro (23. Januar 2013)

bombengerät und endlich mal wieder jemand der auch die 16 kg marke überschreitet 

...nachdem selbst die ion 18 fraktion regelmäßig die 15 vorm komma stehen hat fühlt man sich mit nem 16,5 AM-tonner ja sonst wie ein sumo zwischen magermodels


----------



## PoisonB (23. Januar 2013)

petete2000 schrieb:


> mein Bike  ist auch fertig.



Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondaine (23. Januar 2013)

Danke! 

Ja es ist das aus dem Bikemarkt.

Zum Gewicht, joa für mich zählt nicht was auf der Waage steht, sondern wie es sich anfühlt. Das Bike fühlt sich wirklich sehr leicht an, das ist worauf es ankommt. 
Obwohl mein Helius ST keine 2kg mehr wiegt, ist das AM vom Gewicht her eine andere Welt, sowohl vom tragen als auch vom beschleunigen und bewegen allgemein. 
Außerdem kann ich für unter 10 auf unter 15,4kg runter, was für ein AM in L mit 180/170mm, mit Hammerschmidt und Downhill Drahtreifen ein passabler wert sein sollte.


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Januar 2013)

petete2000 schrieb:


> mein Bike  ist auch fertig.



viel Spaß damit Peter


----------



## .SoulRider. (24. Januar 2013)

So ich hab da auch noch mal ein Bild von meinem, bevor ein paar Updates kommen.


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Januar 2013)

Yeah, geiles Bike. Bitte nicht so viel ändern!!!

Anstatt der der Big Betty, bitte Mudy Marry.
Anstatt erstes Loch, bitte zweites Loch
Anstatt RS Monarch Plus, bitte CCDB Air oder RS Vivid Air.

Sonst super geil.

Grüße


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Januar 2013)

Warum MM gegen BB? Bei trockeneren Verhältnissen ist der BB hinsichtlich Rollwiderstand deutlich besser als der MM. MM ist für mich die Alternative am VR, wenn ich weiß, daß eine Schlammschlacht bevorsteht.

Der Monarch hat halt die Option, daß Du ihn blockieren kannst, was ihn für mich zum eigentlich besseren Tourendämpfer macht, vor allem mit ordentlich Höhenmetern hoch.


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Warum MM gegen BB? Bei trockeneren Verhältnissen ist der BB hinsichtlich Rollwiderstand deutlich besser als der MM. MM ist für mich die Alternative am VR, wenn ich weiß, daß eine Schlammschlacht bevorsteht.
> 
> Der Monarch hat halt die Option, daß Du ihn blockieren kannst, was ihn für mich zum eigentlich besseren Tourendämpfer macht, vor allem mit ordentlich Höhenmetern hoch.


 
Moin,

ja die Reifenfrage. Ist halt immer sehr individuell. Ich mag halt die MM deutlich lieber als die Big Betty.

Die Performance des DB Air ist einfach um soviel besser als die des RS, dass die Blockierfunktion für mich nicht wichtig ist. Außerdem wippt der DB Air, wenn er richtig abgestimmt ist, so gut wie garnicht. Nehme mein AM regelmäßig für 30-40 Kilometer Touren im Mittelgebirge und bin zu 100% zufrieden.

Grüße


----------



## .SoulRider. (24. Januar 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Die Performance des DB Air ist einfach um soviel besser als die des RS, dass die Blockierfunktion für mich nicht wichtig ist. Außerdem wippt der DB Air, wenn er richtig abgestimmt ist, so gut wie garnicht. Nehme mein AM regelmäßig für 30-40 Kilometer Touren im Mittelgebirge und bin zu 100% zufrieden.



Der DB ist in meinen Augen zuviel des guten, da es zu viele Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt, die mal als Hobby Biker nicht benötigt. Klar sieht der DB fett aus aber für mich ist es zuviel.

Und Reifen sind eine reine Gefühlssache und vor allem abhängig vom Untergrund und Fahrstiel. Desswegen waren die Big Betty's für die vergangenen Saison die beste Wahl


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Januar 2013)

.SoulRider. schrieb:


> Der DB ist in meinen Augen zuviel des guten, da es zu viele Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt, die mal als Hobby Biker nicht benötigt. Klar sieht der DB fett aus aber für mich ist es zuviel.
> 
> Und Reifen sind eine reine Gefühlssache und vor allem abhängig vom Untergrund und Fahrstiel. Desswegen waren die Big Betty's für die vergangenen Saison die beste Wahl


 
Was willste überhaupt ändern?


----------



## .SoulRider. (24. Januar 2013)

_Meine geplanten Updates_
+ Gabel wird auf SoloAir umgbaut
+ Vorbau wird ein wenig länger 60mm
+ Lenker wird flacher
? neue Bremsen
? neuer Antrieb (auf Truvativ und SRAM umsteigen)
? neuer Sattel (er ist hässlich, aber ich häng an ihm)​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (25. Januar 2013)

Bremse: XT
Antrieb: XX1

So würd ichs machen


----------



## wosch (25. Januar 2013)

Lenker so lassen, dafür Spacer entfernen!


----------



## tuxblizzard (25. Januar 2013)

Hi!
Sind das die gleichen Felgen an Vorder- und Hinterrad? Und welche?



KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rahmen: Helius AFR Größe M. (RAW)
> Gabel: Suntour Durolux RCA  Air 180mm
> Dämpfer: FOX DHX 5.0
> Schaltgruppe: Sram X 7 carbon
> ...



Gruß, Simon


----------



## Dease (25. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bremse: XT
> 
> 
> So würd ichs machen



Ich hab ´s gerade getan.- Die Elixir CR raus und die XT ran ans Helius.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2013)

So, wegen dem neuen Temperaturtief hab ich heut für den Winter entgültig auf Winterdämpfer umgestellt.
Der Luftdämpfer kann einen da schon etwas nerven hier und da







G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> .



Wenn meins mal unansehnlich wird, dann wird es auch komplett diese Farbe bekommen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (25. Januar 2013)

tuxblizzard schrieb:


> Hi!
> Sind das die gleichen Felgen an Vorder- und Hinterrad? Und welche?



sehen nich gleich aus.

VR: Mavic  EN 321?
HR: Mavic  XM 319? oder 819?


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. Januar 2013)

BikeBauer ION 14 TrailBike!!








Rahmen ist XL.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2013)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> BikeBauer ION 14 TrailBike!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht aber eher nach XXXS aus

G.


----------



## Team Nicolai (25. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sieht aber eher nach XXXS aus
> 
> G.


das stimmt und die bude ist eine rakete!!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2013)

wusste granicht das NICOLAI´s auch schon auf Briefmarken gedruckt werden


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. Januar 2013)




----------



## Obstbrot (27. Januar 2013)

aktuell


----------



## LJBDuisburg (27. Januar 2013)

Noch nicht ganz fertig....


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Januar 2013)

LJBDuisburg schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig....



Geil,nen Baukran. Was muss passieren, dass man das Dingen kaputt bekommt? Da kann ne Bombe einschlagen und nichts passiert.

Gruss


----------



## beetle (27. Januar 2013)

Neben dem AM eins der schönsten Baukräne. Oder lass es mich eleganter sagen: Industriedesign. 

Bei manchen Baukränen wirds mir aber speiübel. Ich mag dieses teils doch sehr extreme Gussetdesign einfach nicht. Deutlich lieber wäre mir da dezent eingesetztes Hydroforming.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (27. Januar 2013)

Das Lamda hat aber eine andere Gabel verdient!


----------



## LJBDuisburg (27. Januar 2013)

Da kommt entweder ne 40 oder ne Dorado rein. Aber das kostet leider alles Geld x) Die 36 ist nur ein übergang. Das sieht etwas kastriert aus aber besser als nix.


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Januar 2013)

Oder ne Shiver 
Piep, ich hätte eine


----------



## nicolai.fan (28. Januar 2013)

Helius AC 650B Gr.S
kawa green matt / british racing green matt


----------



## antique (28. Januar 2013)

Farbwahl erinnert an klassische Roadster von der Insel (England) vor dem Krieg


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Januar 2013)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Helius AC 650B Gr.S
> kawa green matt / british racing green matt



Auf alle Fälle sehr speziell! Ich hoffe, es ist so geworden, wie du es dir vorgestellt hast  dann ist es nämlich egal wie ich es finde, solange du das geil findest


----------



## MisterXT (28. Januar 2013)

Geile Farbkombi!


----------



## lakekeman (28. Januar 2013)

Das matte grün ist sehr cool 
Hinterbau hätte ich auch grün gemacht aber ist ja nicht meins


----------



## LJBDuisburg (28. Januar 2013)

Ohh ne Shiver...auch eine überlegung wert...hast du mal ein Foto für mich??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (28. Januar 2013)

Lustige Idee. iLike.


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (28. Januar 2013)

Hab mir auch grad n 650B bestellt. Allerdings in L. 
Wie wirst du deins aufbauen?


----------



## LJBDuisburg (28. Januar 2013)

Hast du ein Foto für mich von der shiver?

[email protected]

mfg Roman


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (28. Januar 2013)

AC Rahmen ist sooooo Göttlich 
auf den Aufbau bin ich gespannt


----------



## krawa (2. Februar 2013)

So, hier mein Projekt 2013 .
Besten Dank an Johannes und Volker!!!!













Ich freue mich schon auf den Harz und Harburger-Berge!!!!


----------



## franky-biking (2. Februar 2013)

Nen XL, nicht wahr?
Schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawa (2. Februar 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Nen XL, nicht wahr?
> Schön!



Gut gesehen, ist ein XL.


----------



## nucleon1980 (2. Februar 2013)

schick ist es geworden! 
Herzliche Glückwunsch.


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2013)

Die Farbkombi ist einfach nur schön


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2013)

Sehr fein

G.


----------



## codit (2. Februar 2013)

Alles so sauber hier. Mein olles Argon (2004) im Schmuddelsetup:




Die Hasenschlinge hinten resultiert aus kuerzlichem Umbau auf 180mm und wird im Fruehjahr revidiert.


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Februar 2013)

codit schrieb:


> Alles so sauber hier. Mein olles Argon (2004) im Schmuddelsetup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 und das aufs "Dach"der Welt wie mann an die gebetsfähnchen sieht im hintergrund 
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## codit (2. Februar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> und das aufs "Dach"der Welt wie mann an die gebetsfähnchen sieht im hintergrund
> Gruß D-Lander


Leider nur 430m ueber Grund. (530m ueber NN)
Bei uns muss man immer mindestens 3 Buckel fahren fuer Alpenfeeling.

Gruesse codit


----------



## krawa (2. Februar 2013)

codit schrieb:


> Alles so sauber hier. Mein olles Argon (2004) im Schmuddelsetup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist halt noch das "Endbindungsstationssetup" , das "Schmuddelsetup" kommt später


----------



## guru39 (2. Februar 2013)

Frauchen hat n Bildchen gemacht


----------



## antique (2. Februar 2013)

Netter, passender Farbdreiklang  - und das Arbeitsgerät wird nach der Photoaufnahme für den Bau von neuen Trails genutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (2. Februar 2013)

Schick!
Passen gut zusammen die beiden.


----------



## codit (2. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Frauchen hat n Bildchen gemacht


Deine Frau ist schon ne Kuenstlerin!


----------



## codit (2. Februar 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Das ist halt noch das "Endbindungsstationssetup" , das "Schmuddelsetup" kommt später


O.k. . Hab vor der Ausfahrt geputzt und Hinterrad neu eingespeicht.


----------



## trailterror (2. Februar 2013)

Geiles bild, geiles rad!


----------



## krawa (2. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> frauchen hat n bildchen gemacht


hammer!!!!!!


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Frauchen hat n Bildchen gemacht


 feines Frauchen, schööönes Bilchen, du hast Sie im Griff
Gruß aus dem Ruhrpott von ein Zugereister
D-Lander


----------



## stuk (2. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Frauchen hat n Bildchen gemacht



was ist stabiler?
schönes bild von linda


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Februar 2013)

Das Bike ist ja ganz nett, aber der Bagger ist zu klein 

BikeBauer







Kunstflieger 






Wie heisst es so schön " meiner ist größer "


----------



## OldSchool (2. Februar 2013)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Das Bike ist ja ganz nett, aber der Bagger ist zu klein
> 
> BikeBauer
> 
> ...



Und offensichtlich auch so schwer, dass ihr nur noch mit schwerem Gerät bewegt werden könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (3. Februar 2013)

Oder auch: Das Alter eines Mannes erkennt man am Preis seines Spielzeugs?


----------



## Stagediver (3. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Frauchen hat n Bildchen gemacht



Ja... das würd ich mir so ins Wohnzimmer hängen... Sehr geil


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2013)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Kunstflieger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das teil fährste aufe arbeit ?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2013)

Schaut eher nach einem Test von einem Neufahrzeug aus, so sauber wie die Ritzen von dem Gefährt sind. Er ist bestimmt Neufahrzeugüberprüfabnehmer

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das teil fährste aufe arbeit ?


na Artur wenn mann damit zu Arbeit fährst bisste lange unterwegs


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Februar 2013)

Ist kein Test, ist alles unser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (3. Februar 2013)

Vom Nico gepflegt, per Hand gewaschen und poliert


----------



## mac-recycling (4. Februar 2013)

Na ja, zum Trail bauen etwas unhandlich ;-)


----------



## Midgetman (4. Februar 2013)

Auf der anderen Seite wird das dem Trend zum Fatbike gerecht.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Februar 2013)

Kleines Update:
Neu sind: Steuersatz ,Pedale
Bremsleitungen gekürzt,Bremsen neu befüllt und entlüftet
Rahmen mit Skiwachs behandelt


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2013)

Auf jedenfall eines der schönsten "Alten" 
Fahrts denn jetzt mit Skiwachs im Schnee besser?

G.


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Februar 2013)

schee so im schnee


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Februar 2013)

Lol nee schneller gehts ned,aber der Rahmen is deutlich pflegeleichter und grad momentan mit dem ganzen Gesalze is das Geröhr schön geschützt!


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall eines der schönsten "Alten"
> Fahrts denn jetzt mit Skiwachs im Schnee besser?
> 
> G.


nur wenn er hinfliegt muss er weiter laufen um sein Bike zu holen


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Februar 2013)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Kleines Update...



 schönes Ding!
dein "altes" wartet immernoch auf die erste Ausfahrt, ich hoffe am WoEnd ist es soweit  !!!


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Februar 2013)

goiles fr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (7. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> goiles fr.



Wann zeigst Du mal Dein TFR?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (7. Februar 2013)

hey sniper!ach du bist der neue Besitzer vom schwarzen?gibts den mal ein Bild von deinem Aufbau?


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Februar 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wann zeigst Du mal Dein TFR?



wenn ich es habe. es steht noch in lübbrechtsen.


----------



## WODAN (8. Februar 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wenn ich es habe. es steht noch in lübbrechtsen.



Was war denn defekt?


----------



## pfalz (8. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub wir brauchen einen neuen Fred:

'Schaut, was ich Goiles aus Deinem alten Rahmen gezaubert hab'


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. Februar 2013)

Stimmt 
aber auch schön das wenn die Rahmen mal verkauft werden ,sie doch meistens auch in gute Liebhaberhände kommen


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Februar 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Was war denn defekt?



sitzrohrproblematik. unsachgemässe kürzung durch dne vorbesitzer. inklusive verschweigen beim verkauf.


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Februar 2013)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> gibts den mal ein Bild von deinem Aufbau?



heut hats der Youngtimer mal aus dem Keller geschaft:



mitlerweile sind Spikes für die morgige Tour drauf


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. Februar 2013)

Sehr gut! 
schön geworden!viel Spas damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Februar 2013)

viel kann man bei einem Helius nicht falsch machen


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Februar 2013)

Hab auch auf Reverb Stealth umgerüstet.
Mit Winkelbohrmaschine und Stufenbohrer konnte ich auch super von unten bohren, so daß die Leitung sich besser an den Rahmen schmiegt.


----------



## Stagediver (10. Februar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hab auch auf Reverb Stealth umgerüstet.
> Mit Winkelbohrmaschine und Stufenbohrer konnte ich auch super von unten bohren, so daß die Leitung sich besser an den Rahmen schmiegt.



Gut gemacht 

Hast du den Kunststoffplömpelix von Nicolai bekommen, oder gibts sowas im Baumarkt?

Grüße


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Februar 2013)

Hab sie von jemandem geschenkt bekommen.
Ist die von Conrad.


----------



## Stagediver (10. Februar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hab sie von jemandem geschenkt bekommen.
> Ist die von Conrad.



Danke für die Info.


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Februar 2013)

Die Möhre mal saisonfertig gemacht...

Neu sind Gabel, Dämpfer, Kurbel, Bremsscheiben, Reifen, Pedale, Sattel und Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (12. Februar 2013)

was ist mit der Bremse...  ?


----------



## Fledermausland (12. Februar 2013)

Du tauschst die Bremsscheiben und.....sehe ich das richtig??? ..fährst mit Bowdenzugbremsen????
Echt ein schönes Bike, aber anstatt den ganzen anderen Kram zu wechseln, würd ICH bei der Bremse anfangen.
Magst Du die Bremse so sehr, oder warum?????


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Februar 2013)

Steht nicht mehr in seiner Signatur, daß er da beratungsresistent ist. So wie Flaschenhalter etc. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Spleen und das ist gut so.
Bis auf dem Flaschenhalter (s)Schickes Nonius


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Februar 2013)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> ..fährst mit Bowdenzugbremsen????
> Magst Du die Bremse so sehr, oder warum?????


Jepp  wer Ti-Max kennt 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Februar 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> was ist mit der Bremse...  ?



Ich bin immer noch nicht für Hydraulik bereit 

Und von diesen Bremsheblen kann ich mich einfach nicht trennen ...

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...de&gbv=2&tbm=isch&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CEoQrQMwEA


----------



## Fledermausland (12. Februar 2013)

Für den Preis bekommst Du im Bikemarkt schon......egal


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Februar 2013)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Du tauschst die Bremsscheiben und.....sehe ich das richtig??? ..fährst mit Bowdenzugbremsen????
> Echt ein schönes Bike, aber anstatt den ganzen anderen Kram zu wechseln, würd ICH bei der Bremse anfangen.
> Magst Du die Bremse so sehr, oder warum?????



Ja, ich mag sie. Und die BB7 ist exzellent und nahezu völlig wartungsfrei. Aber dazu habe ich ja schon oft genug Stellung bezogen, und andere auch, z.B. hier ...

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/brakes/disc-brake-system/avid/bb7/prd_414628_1507crx.aspx


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Februar 2013)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Für den Preis bekommst Du im Bikemarkt schon......egal



Aus Kostengründen fahre ich sie definitiv nicht, sondern noch aus Überzeugung

Dann müßte ich mir ja auch z.B. das Hope-Geklackere ständig anhören, wenn es um Geld ginge, Gott bewahre 

Da verzichte ich lieber auf andere Edelparts. Was sich bewährt hat, bleibt am Bike, vorerst...


----------



## Fledermausland (12. Februar 2013)

war auch nur ein witz...


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Februar 2013)

Schon klar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (12. Februar 2013)

Kann ich immer wieder sagen: sehr schönes Nonius. 
(Gerade wegen der Bremse hat es die meisten Resonanzen erhalten, das sollte man nicht außer Acht lassen!)


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Februar 2013)

Danke 

Die Bremsen polarisieren, das kenne ich nicht anders


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Februar 2013)

Wie macht sich der Dämpfer?


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Februar 2013)

Bis jetzt unauffällig, was nicht negativ ist. Habe ja den direkten Vergleich zum Roco TST R. Bislang habe ich keinen signifikanten Abfall feststellen können. Der Roco kann zwar mehr, ob man dies immer braucht, ist die zweite Frage. Er ist leicht, optisch sehr schön, fluffig und mit wirksamer Druckstufe. Bin soweit zufrieden, v.a. für den Preis


----------



## goegolo (12. Februar 2013)

@Ti-Max: Was sprach gegen die RF Turbine 2-fach Kettenblätter?


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Februar 2013)

Mir gefallen die Specialites TA optisch besser, da klassischer, ferner fahre ich 22/38, die Turbine waren 24/36.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## de´ AK77 (14. Februar 2013)

Gerüchten zu Folge entwickelt Mapple gerade ein Mini-Smartphone fürs Handgelenk, wir haben es das Ei-Wotsch:


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Februar 2013)

@ de´ AK77 da habe ich aber ein "Schöneres" Ei-Wötsch -*Armband*, muss zugeben ist Neu aus Ei-Land ei-mportiert und noch nicht in Deiland erhältlich.
Groetjes D(ei)-Lander


----------



## LJBDuisburg (16. Februar 2013)

So.... endlich habe ich eine Federgabel gefunden die dem Lambda gerecht wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (16. Februar 2013)

LJBDuisburg schrieb:


> So.... endlich habe ich eine Federgabel gefunden die dem Lambda gerecht wird



Paßt!


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2013)

Monstergeil


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Februar 2013)

LJBDuisburg schrieb:


> So.... endlich habe ich eine Federgabel gefunden die dem Lambda gerecht wird




** hossa ! **


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2013)

Gozilla 

G.


----------



## OldSchool (16. Februar 2013)

Evel Knievel.


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Februar 2013)

ist die gabel von josh bender höchstpersönlich? saubrutal das ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (17. Februar 2013)

Damit haben die früher in Duisburg Eisenerz auf Schiffe verladen....
(ich finds klasse, den Klassiker)


----------



## LJBDuisburg (17. Februar 2013)

Perfekt ich wohne in Duisburg dann mache ich da weiter wo die aufgehört haben  Aber du hast sogar ein bisschen Recht...das sieht wirklich so aus.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Februar 2013)

Nicolai macht auch Spass beim Transport...


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (24. Februar 2013)




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Nicolai macht auch Spass beim Transport...



 Das arme Rad...ist das bei nassen Straßen dann net immer recht...ähhm..hmmh...versifft

G.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Februar 2013)

Das Rad muss es abkönnen, wenn ich die Hamburger Berge will ! 

Hab heute dort 5 Nicolai's gesehen !!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das Rad muss es abkönnen, wenn ich die Hamburger Berge will !
> 
> Hab heute dort 5 Nicolai's gesehen !!!!



Ja das Nicolai hälts schon aus, aber die ganzen andersmarkigen Produkte die du da ran geschraubt hast  

G.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja das Nicolai hälts schon aus, aber die ganzen andersmarkigen Produkte die du da ran geschraubt hast
> 
> G.



Das sind Verschleißteile...


----------



## goegolo (24. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das Rad muss es abkönnen, wenn ich die Hamburger Berge will !
> 
> Hab heute dort 5 Nicolai's gesehen !!!!



Falls Du direkt aus HH kommen solltest schau mal nach der S-Bahn Station Neuwiedenthal für die artgerechte Anreise eines Zweirades.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Februar 2013)

S-Bahn Station ist 15km weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Das sind Verschleißteile...



Stimmt, den Ansatzpunkt hab ich übersehen:

G.


----------



## trailterror (24. Februar 2013)

Mitm salz nervt halt ein bisschen...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2013)

Ja Salz in den Mengen ist schon blöde...aber Sattel ist doch noch übler oder Steckste da was drüber?

G.


----------



## trailterror (24. Februar 2013)

Weiss jetzt net was du meinst...

Ich meinte, dass das rad bei gesalzenen strassen hinten aufm träger ne ordentliche portion abbekommt..?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Weiss jetzt net was du meinst...
> 
> Ich meinte, dass das rad bei gesalzenen strassen hinten aufm träger ne ordentliche portion abbekommt..?



Ne meinte nur das der Sattel so doch glatsch naß wird oder obste was Wasserdichtes drüberstülpst.

G.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. März 2013)

Irgendwie mache ich immer die gleichen Bilder....


----------



## Spletti (3. März 2013)

top


----------



## Stagediver (3. März 2013)

Nr. 2 weiß zu gefallen.


----------



## Midgetman (3. März 2013)

Ich bin vorbelastet, aber das Nonius bleibt mein Favorit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (3. März 2013)

War meins auch, aber das Argon AM ist einfach perfekt!


----------



## trailterror (3. März 2013)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Nr. 2 weiß zu gefallen.


----------



## stuk (3. März 2013)

alle drei auf ihre Art sehr schön und gut aufgebaut
ich würde 2 und 3 nehmen oder nur 3 sowas wie 2 hab ich schon


----------



## frfreshman (3. März 2013)

Wo ist das?


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. März 2013)

Geesthacht an der Elbe/ Beim Pumpspeicherwerk ! Immerhin 60hm ABFAHRT !


----------



## OldSchool (3. März 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Geesthacht an der Elbe/ Beim Pumpspeicherwerk ! Immerhin 60hm ABFAHRT !



Auf den Rohren? Respekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (3. März 2013)

Darf man leider nicht....


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2013)

Warum, die schauen mir doch breiter aus als 2m...also erlaubt 

G.


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2013)

heut mal (wieder) mainz


----------



## kephren23 (3. März 2013)

mit Geister-guru! geiles Bild. 
cool wäre auch, wenn du die Treppe runter geschossen kommen würdest.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. März 2013)

oh nein ,is der Rainer tot??
und geistert jetz durch den Puff


----------



## Spletti (4. März 2013)

i like


----------



## Dutshlander (4. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> heut mal (wieder) mainz


Hi Rainer, Linda´S Bilder überraschen immer wieder
NICE & COOL
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. März 2013)

Klasse und ich arbeite dann schon mal die Runde aus
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Nill (4. März 2013)

@Guru, sehr geiles Bild.
Das Bike natürlich auch


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> heut mal (wieder) mainz





hoffe ja auch bald auf ein Linda S. Foto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (5. März 2013)

@KHUJAND
Dauert ja nicht mehr so lange


----------



## Nippes80 (5. März 2013)

Hier gehört´s auch rein....mein neues Spielzeug!


----------



## Dutshlander (5. März 2013)

Schick


----------



## tommi101 (5. März 2013)

Top Karre!! Und ne weisse Gabel wäre definitiv zu viel gewesen...so passt`s super!


----------



## Martin1508 (5. März 2013)

Oh ja, sehr cool!

Gruss


----------



## Midgetman (5. März 2013)

Volltreffer!


----------



## Elfriede (5. März 2013)

Sehr geschmackvoll das Am in Titan.


----------



## Framekiller (6. März 2013)

Kann mich nur anschlieÃen schaut sehr edel aus in Titan ð


----------



## dr.juggles (6. März 2013)

traumhaft das hardcore AM 

geiles parkbike mit der 180er, hämmerschmidt & vivid air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (6. März 2013)

Gute Arbeit, Nippes.


----------



## Nill (7. März 2013)




----------



## WilliWildsau (7. März 2013)

@Nippes80
Geniales Nicolai
 @Framekiller
Du hättest da doch auch was feines im Angebot, oder nicht
Oder haben wir uns Samstag nicht über dieses feine Teil unterhalten
Mach mal ein paar Bilder davon

Gruß Jens!


----------



## drurs (8. März 2013)

Übern Winter komplett zerlegt, Getriebe zur Revision und Laufräder zum Jahrescheck geschickt, zusammengebastelt und gleich wieder eingesaut 





Neu sind Dämpfer, Bremsen, Reifen, Kettenblatt, Lenker, (Da bin ich noch in der Breitenfindungsphase....), Gabelcasting (66er Casting wg Achse)

LG Uli


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

drurs schrieb:


> Übern Winter komplett zerlegt, Getriebe zur Revision und Laufräder zum Jahrescheck geschickt, zusammengebastelt und gleich wieder eingesaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immernoch einfach geil

Warum mußtest du das Pinion zur Revision schicken? War es eines der die auf der Liste standen die überprüft werden sollten?

G.


----------



## drurs (8. März 2013)

Genau, 
Nummer stand auf der Liste, da hab ich den Winter genutzt;-) 

LG, Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. März 2013)

einfach geil das Ion
jetzt noch schwarze Standrohre
oder nen silbernen LRS 

geil geil geil


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (8. März 2013)

sehr geiles Ion 
welche variante ist das 18 oder 20 ?

lg


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2013)

Ist ein ion 18 in der 18er einstellung hinten
Geiles teil durs...nur gefallen mir diese voluminösen felgen nicht


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (8. März 2013)

Merci


----------



## drurs (8. März 2013)

Fast
Ion18 (in M), auf 20cm eingestellt


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2013)

Mein fehler..

.beim ion ist es ja genau anders rum als bei den helius anlenkungen. Da entspricht das oberste loch dem grössten federweg, bei den ions entspricht das oberste loch dem kleinst möglichen FW


----------



## Ti-Max (8. März 2013)

Bis auf Pinion und die Sattelstütze schönes Teil.

Dämpfer würde ich noch drehen, also Piggy nach vorne und oben.


----------



## drurs (8. März 2013)

Naja, bei nem Ion Pinion auf die Pinion verzichten is irgendwie schwierig ;-)
Die Sattelstütze funktioniert halt perfekt, ist aber optisch natürlich keine Augenweide und der Dämpfer muß sorum rein, weil ansonsten der Kolben mit dem Umlenkhebel kollidiert..

LG,
Uli


----------



## Ti-Max (8. März 2013)

drurs schrieb:


> Naja, bei nem Ion Pinion auf die Pinion verzichten is irgendwie schwierig ;-)
> Die Sattelstütze funktioniert halt perfekt, ist aber optisch natürlich keine Augenweide und der Dämpfer muß sorum rein, weil ansonsten der Kolben mit dem Umlenkhebel kollidiert..
> 
> LG,
> Uli



Ist halt Geschmackssache mit dem Pinion und der Stütze. Die Stütze soll gut funktionieren, aber die Bedienung ist noch frimmeliger als bei der KS ohne Remote

Mit dem Dämpfer verstehe ich nicht, wenn Du den um 180 Grad drehst, was soll da kollidieren


----------



## Tompfl (8. März 2013)

Nachdem ich im Moment ne Erkältung hab und nicht biken kann, hab ich halt mal nen Frühjahrsputz gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (8. März 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ist halt Geschmackssache mit dem Pinion und der Stütze. Die Stütze soll gut funktionieren, aber die Bedienung ist noch frimmeliger als bei der KS ohne Remote
> 
> Mit dem Dämpfer verstehe ich nicht, wenn Du den um 180 Grad drehst, was soll da kollidieren



Beim Ion ist an der Wippe sehr wenig Platz, in der 200er Einstellung wandert die Wippe beim einfedern Richtung Dämpfer (also der Oberteil der Wippe mit der 180er Bohrung). So rum funktionierst grad, andersrum stößt die Wippe gegen den Dämpfer bzw die Kolbenstange.  


Lg, Uli


----------



## Ti-Max (8. März 2013)

Ok, danke. Irgendwie blöd, aber wenn es nicht anders geht.


----------



## drurs (8. März 2013)

Ja, hätte mir andersrum auch besser gefallen, aber für die Funktion is es wurscht;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (8. März 2013)

Moin,

hier mal ein kleines Saison Update. Neu sind seit heute die Schaltzüge. Angepasst an die M4 mit Stahlflex in der gleichen Optik von Jagwire und diesmal Nicolai like im Bogen links am Steuerrohr vorbei gelegt. Für den Matschfrühling noch immer die Muddy Mary. Die neuen Rubber Queen 2,4 tubeless ready sind bestellt. Mal schauen ob Conti noch 2013 liefern kann.


----------



## .SoulRider. (9. März 2013)

So hier möchte ich auch mal mein Spaßgerät für 2013 vorstellen.


----------



## c_w (9. März 2013)

Das Faible für die ODI Griffe kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, die tauchen ja mittlerweile fast an jedem Rad auf. Ich find die nicht schön....


----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2013)

die letzten beiden sind schick!

Naja bei vielen anderen Bauteilen gehts vielleicht ums Aussehen, aber ganz sicher nicht bei den Griffe, die ODI sind einfach die besten die ich kenn, produzieren ja auch jede Menge für andere Firmen.


----------



## hoschi2007 (9. März 2013)

@.SoulRider.: Die Bremsleitung (vo.) wird innen verlegt, nicht außen um die Gabel...

Schicke Räder hier!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> @.SoulRider.: Die Bremsleitung (vo.) wird innen verlegt, nicht außen um die Gabel...
> 
> Schickes Rad!



Da hab ich drauf gewartet bis das der Erste schreibt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da hab ich drauf gewartet bis das der Erste schreibt
> 
> G.



das es immer noch leute gibt die diese Fehler machen .

Wie bei den ODI-Endkappen, hab extra Hope deswegen gekauft.  solch ein Fehler wäre fatal.


----------



## hoschi2007 (9. März 2013)

man muss doch die Leute einfach mal auf die Fehler hinweisen, die man selbst gemacht hat...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> das es immer noch leute gibt die diese Fehler machen .
> 
> Wie bei den ODI-Endkappen, hab extra Hope deswegen gekauft.  solch ein Fehler wäre fatal.



Stimmt, die stehen richtig auf Uphillposition

 @hoschi: Ich bin mal generell davon ausgegangen das er das schon weiß und es einfach noch net geändert hat

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (9. März 2013)

c_w schrieb:


> Das Faible für die ODI Griffe kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, die tauchen ja mittlerweile fast an jedem Rad auf. Ich find die nicht schön....



Dann haben sich wohl einige mächtig geirrt 

Odi ist seit der ersten Stunde des MTB eine der führenden Marken für Griffe und die Verbreitung dürfte nicht deswegen gegeben sein, dass sie hässlich sind


----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2013)

ODI hat die Griffe quasi erfunden. Sind seit über 25 Jahren dabei und ohne Odi wären alle anderen Griffe auch nicht da wo sie jetzt sind, sprich Lock-On und Gummimischungen, Marktführer!
Wäre mal ne interessante Sache für den Newsbereich, die Geschihte von ODI und Fabrik-Besuch.


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt, die stehen richtig auf Uphillposition
> 
> @hoschi: Ich bin mal generell davon ausgegangen das er das schon weiß und es einfach noch net geändert hat
> 
> G.



Wieso ist aussen falsch ?

Meine Gustels sind vorne alle 'aussenrum' verlegt und ich habe noch keine Nachteile bemerkt. Selbst im übelsten Gestrüpp nicht.
Innen wäre der Anlenkwinkel der Leitung bei der Gustl ungünstiger weil der Schwimmsattel dann eher verkantet.

Kann sein dass das mit anderen (nicht-Schwimmsattel) Bremsen anders ist.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wieso ist aussen falsch ?
> 
> Meine Gustels sind vorne alle 'aussenrum' verlegt und ich habe noch keine Nachteile bemerkt. Selbst im übelsten Gestrüpp nicht.
> Innen wäre der Anlenkwinkel der Leitung bei der Gustl ungünstiger weil der Schwimmsattel dann eher verkantet.
> ...



An meine Sherman hat ichs auch immer außen. 
Aber innen ist schoh besser. Liegt dann doch etwas geschützter und auch perfekt zur Befestigungsführung an der Gabel.
Aber im Endeffekt und besonders wenns die Bremse net anders hergibt total egal

Da sind die ODI Kappen schon wichtiger

G.


----------



## hoschi2007 (9. März 2013)

> Da sind die ODI Kappen schon wichtiger



Ich muss da grad mal in den Keller was nachschauen...


----------



## hoschi2007 (9. März 2013)

Sind die ODI-Kappen so richtig?









Ich bin mir so unsicher...


----------



## guru39 (9. März 2013)




----------



## Kontragonist (9. März 2013)

Kappen mit ohne Text sind so viel besser für das Selbstvertrauen


----------



## Ti-Max (9. März 2013)

Kappen sind was für Mädchen  Mein Rohr ist offen, auf beiden Seiten


----------



## Kontragonist (9. März 2013)

Da hatter Recht, und beim Hardtail und beim Trailsofa hab ich das sogar schon so 

Hier die Couch direkt aus der Nasszelle â neu fÃ¼r die Saison, nachdem sich kein wÃ¼rdiger KÃ¤ufer gefunden hat: frisch aufgepolstert fÃ¼r bessere Lendendurchblutung und schÃ¶n gebÃ¼rstete Kurbelarme um den Deemax RÃ¼ckhalt im Gesamtauftritt zu bescheren


----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2013)

hehe könnte man auch mit na elektische Zahnbürste verwechseln, im Hintergrund. 

Orange ist einfach nicht meine Farbe. Trotzdem schick.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. März 2013)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Sind die ODI-Kappen so richtig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, was für ein Geschisse wegen den Griffen gemacht wird. Zum einen bin ich bisher ziemlich viele unterschiedliche Griffe gefahren und die einzigen die von Anfang an gepasst haben sind die ODI. Augenscheinlich machen sie nen guten Job. So viele Biker können über Jahre nicht irren. Des Weiteren ist es doch bitte jedem selbst überlassen, wie er diese drecks Kappen montiert. Ich mag's halt gerne symetrisch und der andere chaotisch und den dritten interessiert es nen Scheiß.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. März 2013)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Sind die ODI-Kappen so richtig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoschi, nicht persönlich nehmen, habe deinen Text nur als Aufhänger genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2013)

dir is schon klar das es nur spaß ist oder? hoff ich doch!


----------



## guru39 (10. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> dir is schon klar das es nur spaß ist oder? hoff ich doch!



Was...SpazZ.... hier im N Suppen Forum gibt es sowas


----------



## Martin1508 (10. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> dir is schon klar das es nur spaß ist oder? hoff ich doch!



Moin, dich meine ich doch auch garnicht. Sei entspannt. 

Manchmal geht einem einfach der 800 Beitrag zum gleichen Thema auf den Nerv. Egal, ist ja jetzt auch gut.

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (10. März 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, dich meine ich doch auch garnicht. Sei entspannt.
> 
> Manchmal geht einem einfach der 800 Beitrag zum gleichen Thema auf den Nerv. Egal, ist ja jetzt auch gut.
> 
> Gruss



ich bin ganz entspannt. is doch nen running-gag hier. also lass uns doch. 
was sollen wir auch machen, wenn es auf einmal seit 8h wieder schneit!


----------



## freeridewindeck (10. März 2013)




----------



## franky-biking (10. März 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich mag's halt gerne symetrisch und der andere chaotisch und den dritten interessiert es nen Scheiß.



Dritter!


----------



## stuk (10. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> An meine Sherman hat ichs auch immer außen.
> Aber innen ist schoh besser. Liegt dann doch etwas geschützter und auch perfekt zur Befestigungsführung an der Gabel.
> Aber im Endeffekt und besonders wenns die Bremse net anders hergibt total egal
> 
> ...



Aussen ist doch richtig, oder?
Da kühlen die doch besser als im Windschatten der Gabel


----------



## hoschi2007 (10. März 2013)

also ich finde es schon wichtig wie die Kappen montiert sind. 
Könnte ja sein das die abfallen und jemanden verletzen wenn sie nicht richtig ausgerichtet werden


PS:ich will hier Bilder sehen!


----------



## Diamondaine (10. März 2013)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> PS:ich will hier Bilder sehen!



Auch wenn sich an meinem Bike nur die jetzt Goldene Reverb Zugführung am Steuerrohrgusset geändert hat, (die man natürlich auf keinem der Fotos sehen kann) mach ich ständig weitere Fotos 






Und hier leider nur sehr schlecht eine geniale Idee kopiert, aber ausprobieren wollte ich es mal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (10. März 2013)

Bin kein Fan von Goldfarben, aber Blau und Gelb sind echt geil


----------



## dr.juggles (10. März 2013)

he herr diamant!

wie bist du mit den onza´s zufrieden?
spiele auch mit dem gedanken mir die ibex zu holen.

nach wie vor bombe das bike!
kannst demnächst ma rumkommen, meine kondi wird besser und die trails trockener.


----------



## Spletti (10. März 2013)

bomben bike!


----------



## dr.juggles (10. März 2013)

finde die teamdecals auch supergeil, aber was die kosten sollen? nein danke. ich zahl keine 80 euro für aufkleber.


----------



## en_masse (10. März 2013)

Geile Bilder und sehr geile bikes von Euch.

Hatte dieses We auch endlich mal wieder zeit zum putzen und schrauben. Daher muss ich jetzt auch gleich das Ergebnis präsentieren ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2013)

Abgesehen davon das du im falschen Thread bist, hat es vor dem Putzen, in gelb, besser ausgesehen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (10. März 2013)

Gleich wirste gesteinigt hier.


----------



## Diamondaine (10. März 2013)

Glaube der Threadtitel sollte in: "Zeige das Nicolai das du hast" sonst verirren sich immer mehr leute hier die vermutlich über die sufu reinkommen


----------



## en_masse (10. März 2013)

Ups, hab ich wohl verplant ;-)


----------



## dr.juggles (10. März 2013)

trotzdem geiles aurum!


----------



## timtim (10. März 2013)

Witzige Kommentare für diesen kleinen Lapsus , gefällt mir


----------



## wildbiker (11. März 2013)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich an meinem Bike nur die jetzt Goldene Reverb Zugführung am Steuerrohrgusset geändert hat, (die man natürlich auf keinem der Fotos sehen kann) mach ich ständig weitere Fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du Teamfahrer...?? Könnte u.a. auch Schneidis Team-Bude sein...


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Bist du Teamfahrer...?? Könnte u.a. auch Schneidis Team-Bude sein...



hatte er mal geschrieben das er den Hobel im bikemarkt gekauft hat! so wie es da steht. Geil ist es allemal.


----------



## wildbiker (11. März 2013)

ahso...allerdings.. Geiles Teil...


----------



## Diamondaine (11. März 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Bist du Teamfahrer...?? Könnte u.a. auch Schneidis Team-Bude sein...


Leider nicht, auch wenn ich das mit dem Team Jersey so aussehen lassen möchte 

Das Bike hab ich von Hoshi höchstpersönlich so gekauft. Wurde Ende 2011 als 2012er Modell auf Messen mitgenommen und stand dann im Zimtstern Showroom in Zürich. Danach hat Hoshi es ein bissl selbst gefahren...

Aber danke! Ich finds auch geil und ich weiß immer noch nicht ein winziges Teil was ich tauschen wollen würde  Hmm... vll die Pedale


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2013)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> vll die Pedale



Ja die definitiv!!!!
In die hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (11. März 2013)

Es gibt nix besseres als 26. Einmal investiert und (bis auf Ersatzpins vllt.) Ruhe.
Ich würd nix anderes mehr fahren wollen!


----------



## Diamondaine (11. März 2013)

Ja die 26 sind am wahrscheinlichsten. Auch gefallen mir die Reset Pedal3, die würden sogar super zum Steuersatz und zur Sattelklemme passen (beides auch Reset) Sind aber schon extrem teuer... Die geposteten Hope gefallen mir persönlich überhaupt nicht. 

Da es hier ein Zeig was du hast Thread ist 






Hat jemand kreative Farbberatung? In Gold wärs mir eigentlich zu viel. Raw wär nicht schlecht, passt zu Schalthebeln, Sattelklemme und Griffen. Weiß finde ich derzeit eigentlich ganz gut, auch wenns nur zu den Gates Aufklebern passt, obwohl eh nix von Gates verbaut ist. Die Griffe selbst strahlen mitlerweile wieder Weiß


----------



## Brickowski (11. März 2013)

blau mit goldenen pins


----------



## Luke-VTT (11. März 2013)

Schwarz


----------



## kephren23 (11. März 2013)

gold


----------



## Brickowski (11. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> gold


mit blauen pins


----------



## .SoulRider. (11. März 2013)

.SoulRider. schrieb:


>



Ja und ich hab mir schon gedacht "He Mann da passt was nicht" tja da siehste vor lauter Wald die Bäume nicht...

Die Bremsleitung wurde natürlich geändert, und zu den ODI Griffen, dieser Hersteller produziert nun mal die besten Griffe auf dem Markt, (Das ist aber jetzt rein mein persönliche Meinung) egal ob mit oder ohne montierter (korrekt ausgerichteter) Endkappe.
Außerdem soll es hier doch um unsere Nicolai Bikes gehen und nicht um irgendwelchen optischen Firlefanz...


Greatz
Holger


----------



## kroiterfee (13. März 2013)

mit was hast die kabelage für hinten zusammengetüdelt? isoband?

freitag hol ich mein nucleon ab!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (14. März 2013)

hab meine Totem mal entweißt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (14. März 2013)

Sehr geil geworden, fügt sich gleich viel besser ein!


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2013)

Die neue Nutte im Puff


----------



## Kontragonist (15. März 2013)

Muss ich morgen direkt mal besteigen


----------



## beetle (15. März 2013)

Schluckt die oder spuckt die?


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2013)

Wenn du willst spuckt sie dir auch dahin wo die Sonne nicht scheint


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. März 2013)

Geiles Bike und geiles Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (16. März 2013)

Ich kann mich an dem Bild gerade gar nicht satt sehen


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2013)

is mir zu dünn die Nutte.


----------



## der-gute (16. März 2013)

Das muss so eine Inderin sein...ich seh da nen kleinen Schwengel in der Mitte 

Not my kind of girl


----------



## dr.juggles (16. März 2013)

ladyboy?


----------



## Nippes80 (16. März 2013)

Ich hatte ein Shooting mit der "DIVA"....danke  @dia-mandt für die Top Foto´s


----------



## Luke-VTT (16. März 2013)

Wahnsinnig gute Bilder eines richtig guten Rades! Toll!


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2013)

tolle Bilder!


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein Shooting mit der "DIVA"....danke  @dia-mandt für die Top Foto´s



Wow...

echt Hammer 

Morgen bekomm ich von meiner süßen auch neue Foddos


----------



## Nippes80 (17. März 2013)

Schon praktisch wenn man nen Profi Fotografen im Freundeskreis hat....


----------



## Bas-t (17. März 2013)

sehr geile Bilder!!!
gibts ne Möglichkeit an 1920x Versionen zu kommen? ;-)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (17. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wow...
> 
> echt Hammer
> 
> Morgen bekomm ich von meiner süßen auch neue Foddos



Wo gehtn ihr hin?


----------



## Spletti (17. März 2013)

wow!!!!


----------



## trailterror (17. März 2013)

Geiles rad geile bilder nippes!


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wo gehtn ihr hin?


----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein Shooting mit der "DIVA"....danke  @dia-mandt für die Top Foto´s


----------



## dr.juggles (17. März 2013)

kann mich nicht sattsehen an dem schönen helius am


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. März 2013)

Nonius wurde mal geputzt.
Reifen neu
Federweg auf 120mm v/h
Neuer Lenker und Vorbau

Bin kein guter Fotograf...  das AM ist Super !


----------



## c_w (17. März 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein Shooting mit der "DIVA"....danke  @dia-mandt für die Top Foto´s


Innere Kanalstraße?


----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2013)

Noch ein Nicolai in Raw und ich laufe Amok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (17. März 2013)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Noch ein Nicolai in Raw und ich laufe Amok!



Wieso, ist doch Titan oder meinst du das Nonius?

Gruss


----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2013)

Jo.


----------



## Kontragonist (17. März 2013)

Raw ist echt langsam inflationär und nahe an der visuellen Übersättigung  aber ein Amoklauf deshalb wär auch etwas übertrieben, oder


----------



## dr.juggles (17. März 2013)

wer bietet denn noch raw an außer intense?
wer schon länger rad fährt, der findet raw halt geil, ich muss da immer unwillkürlich an ein gt zaskar denken!


----------



## Kontragonist (17. März 2013)

Janee, ist ja jedem freigestellt. Aber seit einiger Zeit sieht man es halt wirklich extrem oft bei Rahmen aus Lübbrechtsen und das wird mir eben langsam langweilig. Das Zaskar war damals auch auf Hochglanz poliert oder sogar chromartig beschichtet, oder? Das find ich ja dann sogar wieder schick. Der "rattige" Raw-Look von Intense gefällt mir übrigens auch besser als das bei N. Das sieht einfach unfertig aus  Aber wie schon gesagt: Kann ja jeder, wie er will


----------



## dr.juggles (17. März 2013)

eben! jeder wie er mag. 400 tacken für das eloxal muss man schon gewillt sein zu bezahlen.
mein grün eloxierter rahmen war leider nach einer saison schon so zerschrammt, dass ich mir jetzt mal einen in raw rausgelassen habe.
die zaskars damals waren ball burnished, wurden in einer großen trommel mit tausenden kleinen kügelchen verdichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Janee, ist ja jedem freigestellt. Aber seit einiger Zeit sieht man es halt wirklich extrem oft bei Rahmen aus Lübbrechtsen und das wird mir eben langsam langweilig. Das Zaskar war damals auch auf Hochglanz poliert oder sogar chromartig beschichtet, oder? Das find ich ja dann sogar wieder schick. Der "rattige" Raw-Look von Intense gefällt mir übrigens auch besser als das bei N. Das sieht einfach unfertig aus  Aber wie schon gesagt: Kann ja jeder, wie er will



Wo sieht man es noch? Alutech, Zonenschein, Liteville usw. Ich finde es ja auch nicht häßlich und soll doch jeder machen, was ihm gefällt, aber so langsam wird es tatsächlich "inflationär". Sehr passende Formulierung. Da ist das Argon Road aus dem Argon Tread eine willkommene Abwechslung.


----------



## Midgetman (17. März 2013)

...immer locker sehen. Ich habe das in den wenigen Jahren, die ich das hier im Forum verfolge so mitbekommen: zuerst wollten "alle" schwarz elox, dann gab es die titan elox welle, dann kam blau (wahlweise elox oder sky) mit weißem Hinterbau und jetzt läuft eben raw.

Mal sehen, was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## Kontragonist (17. März 2013)

Alles auch gesehen, aber auÃer der Kombi Schwarzelox/Rotelox war nichts auch nur annÃ¤hernd so aggressiv wie Raw â aber wie gesagt: kein Grund sich aufzuregen. Wenn die Leute das wollen, sollen sie  Mein Rahmen bekommt jedenfalls the good olâ fashioned  powder coating


----------



## Triple F (20. März 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein Shooting mit der "DIVA"....danke  @dia-mandt für die Top Foto´s



Das muss ...

a) nochmal mit Bild zitiert werden

und 

b) definitiv in den Nicolai-Katalog !


----------



## KHUJAND (21. März 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Das muss ...
> 
> a) nochmal mit Bild zitiert werden
> 
> ...



und c) in meine Gallerie... Nippes darf ich es haben ?


----------



## kroiterfee (21. März 2013)

geile bilder hier!


----------



## androw (22. März 2013)




----------



## Obstbrot (22. März 2013)

darf sich meins auch dazu gesellen? 





das helius kommt einfach unglaublich gut


----------



## trailterror (22. März 2013)

Beide top


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. März 2013)

Sehr schöne Bikes in dieser Galerie
und Nippes Heliusbilder sind wirklich ein absoluter Traum
Da gibt es nicht so viele auf diesem Planeten, die so schöne Bilder von ihrem Sportgerät haben
und der Rainer kann ja mit Linda aus dem vollen schöpfen

  @guru39
Der Schnee liegt immer noch im Wald aber ich hoffe, dass es in einer Woche anders aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. März 2013)

@WWS,

das wird schon passen, freu mich darauf


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> @WWS,
> 
> das wird schon passen, freu mich darauf



Ich mich auch

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2013)

Dir auch.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dir auch.


natuurlijk ik ook
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2013)

also bei so einem wetter fahr ich nicht mit... 

aber abends beim bierchen im CentrO bin ich dabei.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. März 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> also bei so einem wetter fahr ich nicht mit...
> 
> aber abends beim bierchen im CentrO bin ich dabei.


nicht zu voreilig Artur wir hoffen doch noch auf ein Hoch


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ein Hoch



ne das klappt auch nicht mehr bei der kälte.


----------



## Dutshlander (23. März 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne das klappt auch nicht mehr bei der kälte.


ha, du wirst alt


----------



## tommi101 (23. März 2013)

Nach der erfolgreichen Markteinführung des neuen ION 16, hier schon der nächste Erlkönig im Gravity-Bereich.
Es geht echt zur Sache im "Gehirn" unterm Schrägdach.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/140543-prototyp-nikolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (23. März 2013)

mit den typischen schweissnähten, die in letzter Zeit ja wirklichnachlassen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. März 2013)

@KHUJAND
Aber bei dem Wetter im Stadion 
Ich glaube beim biken ist dir wärmer
Ist aber auch egal wenn die beiden vorbeikommen, dann machen wir das Beste aus den Möglichkeiten Und Rainer & ich kommen auf jeden Fall Samstag auf unsere Kosten(außer die Kinder werden noch krank) und Linda wird eh genug für die visuelle Befriedigung finden
UNd schlimmer kann es ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr werden
Think positive


----------



## tanchoplatinum (24. März 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Nach der erfolgreichen Markteinführung des neuen ION 16, hier schon der nächste Erlkönig im Gravity-Bereich.
> Es geht echt zur Sache im "Gehirn" unterm Schrägdach.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/140543-prototyp-nikolai




*Das ist ein Fake!!!*


Es ist kein Nicolai! Der User hat schon eine PN um es richtig zu stellen.


Finger weg, wenn ihr ein Nicolai möchtet.


----------



## ssiemund (24. März 2013)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> *Das ist ein Fake!!!*
> 
> 
> Es ist kein Nicolai! Der User hat schon eine PN um es richtig zu stellen.
> ...


Ich glaube tommy101 Beitrag war eher ironischer Natur 
Stephan


----------



## Splash (24. März 2013)

Bei Religionen gibt es keinen Spass ...


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2013)

er musste den text ändern... ich habe die anzeige bei den Mods gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (24. März 2013)

Mal was älteres:
Helius DH Bj 2000 entlackt, kompletter Lagerwechsel und wieder aufgebaut (Lagerwechsel wäre übrigens nicht nötig gewesen, die alten Lager waren noch tiptop in Schuß.... )
Züge werden noch gekürzt und Zughalter gesetzt, wenn ich mir die Position überlegt hab. Außerdem kommt meine Syncros Kurbel wieder dran, sobald das passende Innenlager da ist


----------



## ssiemund (24. März 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> Bei Religionen gibt es keinen Spass ...


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2013)

@drurs,

geilster Baik-Ständer ever  

Und das Baik natürlich auch


----------



## Simbl (24. März 2013)

Warum ist mir das vorher noch nie eingefallen


----------



## sluette (24. März 2013)

drurs schrieb:


> ...
> Mal was älteres:
> Helius DH Bj 2000 ...



Astrein und mal wieder ein Beweis für die Qualität aus Lübbrechtsen. Das ist der Jahrgang mit dem querovalisiertem Unterrohr vom Tandem, richtig? Hatte ich auch mal. Mich würde mal dringend der Vergleich zu'nem aktuellen AM interessieren.


----------



## Dutshlander (24. März 2013)

drurs schrieb:


> Mal was älteres:
> Helius DH Bj 2000


 für´n hängerbetrieb?
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## drurs (24. März 2013)

@Dutshlander:
Richtig, damit wird der 2er Chariot gezogen oder auch das FollowMe Fahrradgespann. 
 @sluette: 
Auch richtig, nach dem entlacken kam sogar der eingravierte "Easton" Schriftzug zum Vorschein. Von den original Lagern war ich schon beeindruckt: das rechte Hauptlager war leicht siffig, ansonsten hätte ich alle Lager wieder einbauen können 
Vergleich mit nem AM hab ich leider nicht, aber mit nem Ion18: Man sitzt auf dem DH deutlich höher auf dem Bike, stelziger könnte man sagen. Für schnelles Bergrunter ist mir das Ion schon lieber (hätte mich auch gewundert, wenns da in 13 Jahren keinen Fortschritt gegeben hätte...  ), aber auf "normalen" Trails ist das DH spritziger..

Und der "Radständer" lag halt grad rum ....


----------



## psc1 (27. März 2013)

So, damit hier mal wieder was neues kommt auch in diesem Fred der Neuzugang in meinem Stall:





(Leitungen werden noch gekürzt, Kefü kommt noch...)

Größe L auf low


----------



## Kuwahades (27. März 2013)

psc1 schrieb:


> So, damit hier mal wieder was neues kommt auch in diesem Fred der Neuzugang in meinem Stall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Gruß aus Wölfersheim


----------



## psc1 (27. März 2013)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gruß aus Wölfersheim



Danke und Gruß zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (27. März 2013)

sehr geiles Bike  Das Elox ist wirklich schön


----------



## Nicolai_16 (27. März 2013)

Mein neues Hardtail .. 

Nicolai Argon AM









gruesse


----------



## Spletti (28. März 2013)

WoW


----------



## muddiver (28. März 2013)

Sehr schick.


----------



## Luke-VTT (28. März 2013)

Sehr schick!


----------



## Martin1508 (28. März 2013)

@nicolai 16: Wie war das jetzt genau noch mal? Wenn ich jetzt einen ION 16 und nen Argon bestelle, bin ich dann ein VIP bei N oder bekomme ich Prozente? Alter Falter, du hast aber ganz shön zugeschlagen mit deinen zwei aller erst Sahne Bikes

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## tommi101 (28. März 2013)

In Zeiten von Wirtschaftskrisen und Inflationsgefahr ist es eine sichere Sache sein Geld entweder in Gold oder in NICOLAI Rahmen anzulegen


----------



## Nicolai_16 (28. März 2013)

> @_nicolai_  16: Wie war das jetzt genau noch mal? Wenn ich jetzt einen ION 16 und  nen Argon bestelle, bin ich dann ein VIP bei N oder bekomme ich  Prozente? Alter Falter, du hast aber ganz shön zugeschlagen mit deinen  zwei aller erst Sahne Bikes



ich musste ja irgendwie meine alten 2 LV's eintauschen


----------



## Martin1508 (28. März 2013)

Ach so, verstehe! Ist ja logisch. Das Geld ist ja auch nicht weg, sondern es hat ja auch nur jemand anderes.;-)

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (29. März 2013)

Das Argon AM ist echt geil. Es ist schlicht aber nicht langweilig


----------



## stuk (29. März 2013)

DAS haben die Jungs von C3  mir beim letzten Service/Ausbau ans Rad gemacht.....find ich witzig:


----------



## franky-biking (29. März 2013)

Ne Bandarole von Derby Cycle, na was draufsteht zählt. Witzige Idee für den Kunden


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2013)

wat issen dat für´ne Karre bei uns inne Siedlung ?


----------



## kephren23 (31. März 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wat issen dat für´ne Karre bei uns inne Siedlung ?





sehr dezent


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> sehr dezent



und drinn war noch ein sau schönes ION 16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (31. März 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und drinn war noch ein sau schönes ION 16



Und nen Zwerg  ???

Hattet/habt ihr Spaß?


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Und nen Zwerg  ???
> 
> Hattet/habt ihr Spaß?



welcher zwerg ? 


joo,- Rainer+Linda sind gerade gegangen.


----------



## sluette (31. März 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und drinn war noch ein sau schönes ION 16



Sind dir die Ostereier nicht bekommen? Seit wann gefällt dir das ION16?


----------



## trailterror (31. März 2013)




----------



## Simbl (31. März 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> welcher zwerg ?
> 
> 
> joo,- Rainer+Linda sind gerade gegangen.



Wenn die beiden gerade gegangen sind können sie ja morgen sicherlich mit nach Beerfelden


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. März 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wat issen dat für´ne Karre bei uns inne Siedlung ?



Die Karre hab ich gestern auch  bei mir gesehen und dieses ION 16 lag auch bei uns im Wald herum


----------



## hömma (31. März 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Die Karre hab ich gestern auch  bei mir gesehen und dieses ION 16 lag auch bei uns im Wald herum



Immer die Leute, die selbst im Wald ständig auf ihr Handy starren müssen...  Das Ion fährt sich echt gut, auch wenn der Hinterbau in Verbindung mit dem Monarch schon recht straff ist. Deutlicher Unterschied zu meiner CCDBA-Sänfte.


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. März 2013)

@hömma
du hast doch nur nach dem Schneebericht geschaut
Hat echt Spaß gemacht und genau für solche Aktionen finde ich die heutige Zeit einfach genial


----------



## kephren23 (31. März 2013)

Der Spaß springt einen ja förmlich an, bei dem Bild 

Gibts noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. März 2013)

Das Wetter hat nicht gerade zu Bildern eingeladen und so haben Rainer, Martin & ich diese Eindrücke auf der lokalen Gehirnfestplatte gespeichert, wo der USB-Anschluß leider nicht funktioniert
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (1. April 2013)

Es gibt kein Wetter was einem fotografieren vermiesen kann. 

Aber kein Foto kann die besten und schönsten Erinnerungen auf der Gehrinfestplatte wiedergeben.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Sind dir die Ostereier nicht bekommen? Seit wann gefällt dir das ION16?



dat komische prototypen ION 16 mit dem sie uns an der nase herum geführt haben,- das fand ich schei55e....

das was im nachhinein dabei rausgekommen ist super geworden. 

aber lassen uns vorher hier die köppe heiss reden.


----------



## stuk (1. April 2013)

wie, das sieht (außer das es in serie ein halbes gusset bekommen hat) doch noch immer so aus, oder?


----------



## Dutshlander (1. April 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Das Wetter hat nicht gerade zu Bildern eingeladen und so haben Rainer, Martin & ich diese Eindrücke auf der lokalen Gehirnfestplatte gespeichert, wo der USB-Anschluß leider nicht funktioniert
> Gruß aus dem Pott!


uiuiui, da binn ich demnächst mal auf die auswertung nach eine reparatur gespannt. Schade das ich verhindert war, währe sonnst auch vorbei gekommen.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## trailterror (1. April 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> wie, das sieht (außer das es in serie ein halbes gusset bekommen hat) doch noch immer so aus, oder?



Eben


----------



## kephren23 (1. April 2013)

Der KHUJAND war doch nur so geschockt über die Aussage, das es direkt gegen das AM geht. Er musste sich nur erst daran gewöhnen und verarbeiten, die tiefe Kerbe die in sein Herz geschlagen wurde ist seitdem klar ist das das AM bleibt verheilt, der Blutdruck ist auch stetig gesunken und mittlerweile wieder auf einem normalen Level.
Somit kann er nun auch mit klaren Augen sehen das das ION16 ein Nicolai ist. 

Der KHUJAND kann gar kein Nicolai nicht mögen.


----------



## goegolo (1. April 2013)

Aha, deswegen die einfühlsame Einzeltherapie


----------



## barbarissima (1. April 2013)

Dieser Link darf nur von dem geöffnet werden, der ganz ganz schlimme Bilder ertragen kann


----------



## Splash (1. April 2013)

Wozu deutsche Ingenieurskunst so führen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Der KHUJAND war doch nur so geschockt über die Aussage, das es direkt gegen das AM geht. Er musste sich nur erst daran gewöhnen und verarbeiten, die tiefe Kerbe die in sein Herz geschlagen wurde ist seitdem klar ist das das AM bleibt verheilt, der Blutdruck ist auch stetig gesunken und mittlerweile wieder auf einem normalen Level.
> Somit kann er nun auch mit klaren Augen sehen das das ION16 ein Nicolai ist.
> 
> Der KHUJAND kann gar kein Nicolai nicht mögen.



 

@ Dutshlander René
 unser hometrail sieht über die ostertage so aus.


----------



## Dutshlander (1. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ Dutshlander René
> unser hometrail sieht über die ostertage so aus.


 Na da habt ihr viele "helfer-lein" eingeladen, und da ist der Hometrail bestimmt fertig geworden. 
Werde ich demnächst mal ankucken kommen.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## barbarissima (1. April 2013)

Ist das eine Osterkundgebung oder ein Ostergottesdienst


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist das eine Osterkundgebung oder ein Ostergottesdienst



jepp... Johannes Paul hat mal das kreuz da oben hingestellt... seitdem ist es ne pilgerstätte zu ostern


----------



## stuk (2. April 2013)

hoffentlich hat niemand von den katholen auf den trail geka..t


----------



## Elfriede (2. April 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> hoffentlich hat niemand von den katholen auf den trail geka..t



Heilige Schei$$e...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (2. April 2013)




----------



## guru39 (3. April 2013)

Ich wusste nicht in welchen Fred ich es packen soll, deshalb hier: 

Nicht mainZ 

























Rahmennummer 3 oder 4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Zum Glück hat das Fundament im Puff gehalten


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>





Geiles Monster


----------



## Joopie (3. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht in welchen Fred ich es packen soll, deshalb hier:
> Nicht mainZ
> 
> 
> ...


Eh Ollen dat gerät muss bei de Panzers
Gegroet Olddutchman Joopie


----------



## goegolo (3. April 2013)

Interessante Tretlagerhöhe, dem Sattel nach scheint das Gerät sogar pedaliert zu werden ...


----------



## kephren23 (3. April 2013)

Geiles Teil!
da reicht die Waage nicht aus wa?


----------



## hömma (3. April 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> Interessante Tretlagerhöhe, dem Sattel nach scheint das Gerät sogar pedaliert zu werden ...



Dem Sattel nach zu urteilen scheint es meiner Großmutter zu gehören.

Ansonsten extrem geiles Gerät!


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Dem Sattel nach zu urteilen scheint es meiner Großmutter zu gehören.


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. April 2013)

Back to the Roots
Geil Rainer


----------



## sluette (4. April 2013)

Immer wieder Klasse zu sehen das die alten Kaliber noch gefahren werden. 
 @_Guru39_: Mach mal ne Ansage, was wiegt der Leo? Ich tippe mal so 25kg???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (4. April 2013)

Die Mutter aller Getriebebikes! 

War die Kiste nicht auch bei der Deutschland Tour 2012 bei Euch?


----------



## kroiterfee (4. April 2013)

der gerät arbeitet garantiert nicht schweissfrei. 

was wog der hobel denn?

rainer gibts dieses jahr ein pufftreffen?


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Die Mutter aller Getriebebikes!
> 
> War die Kiste nicht auch bei der Deutschland Tour 2012 bei Euch?



ja die Kiste ist immer dabei 



sluette schrieb:


> @Rainer: Mach mal ne Ansage, was wiegt der Leo? Ich tippe mal so 25kg???







kroiterfee schrieb:


> der gerät arbeitet garantiert nicht schweissfrei.
> 
> was wog der hobel denn?



schlanke 24Kg  




kroiterfee schrieb:


> rainer gibts dieses jahr ein pufftreffen?



Ist der Papst katholisch?


----------



## Elfriede (4. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ist der Papst katholisch?



Wer weiß... Vielleicht ist er in Wirklichkeit der Antichrist und verarscht uns alle.

Der Aufbau bzw. die Teilewahl ist auf jedenfall grauenhaft. Das gleiche gilt für die ausgenudelten Schraubenköpfe. Der schöne Rahmen hätte Besseres verdient.


----------



## kephren23 (4. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> schlanke 24Kg



das geht ja fast, hätte gedacht wäre mehr.


----------



## EvoOlli (4. April 2013)

Und hier ist noch ein Bild vom Papa, Nucleon DH Rahmen Nr. 1:


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. April 2013)




----------



## Obstbrot (4. April 2013)

was zerode kann, konnte nicolai schon vor jahren wa?


----------



## kephren23 (4. April 2013)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> was zerode kann, konnte nicolai schon vor jahren wa?



das hab ich auch gedacht! aus welchen Jahr ist der Panzer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2013)

Ich hätte mir das Ding damals fast gekauft Dann ist´s doch das Switch und RMX geworden

G.


----------



## EvoOlli (4. April 2013)

Ist von 2001....meins ist nahezu ungefahren, einfach zu unhandlich im Mittelgebirge; es ist und bleibt für mich ein Sammlerstück. Mittlerweile habe ich noch die Magura-Teile durch zeitlich passendere und auch schönere Hope M4 mit den alten Hebeln ersetzt.

Ist aber trotzdem ein wunderschönes Stück Maschinenbau und eben ein Zeichen der damaligen Innovationsfreude in Lübbrechtsen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. April 2013)

@EvoOlli

Da hast du ein ganz feines Sammlerstück in deinem Besitz

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## sluette (4. April 2013)

Was'n da für ne Sattelstütze verbaut in dem Panzer? Ist die auch von Krauss Maffei??
Ich finde die Karre 1a! Es gab damals in der BikeSportNews einen Bericht über das Nucelon, falls den noch einer hat würde ich mich über ein Scanning freuen.


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2013)

Saugeiles "Ding" EvoOlli


----------



## EvoOlli (4. April 2013)

Vielen dank fuer die Blumen, freut mich sehr, das es Euch gefaellt und es noch Leute gibt, die das Nuc zu schaetzen wissen. Ich mach mal die naechsten Tage neue Fotos...ich hoffe das ist fuer den einen oder anderen interessant !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvoOlli (4. April 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Was'n da für ne Sattelstütze verbaut in dem Panzer? Ist die auch von Krauss Maffei??



Ist eine Hurricane 100...fand ich damals optisch am passensten fuers Nuc. weiss gar nicht, ob es die heute noch gibt.


----------



## UiUiUiUi (5. April 2013)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Ist eine Hurricane 100...fand ich damals optisch am passensten fuers Nuc. weiss gar nicht, ob es die heute noch gibt.



gibts nicht mehr die firma ist seit jahren pleite... ich hab noch eine rumliegen in 27,2


der vergleich mit dem zerode hinkt, nicolai hat das konzept nie weiterentwickelt, und vom package her ist das zerode klar ein nachkomme, aber auch sehr selbstständig...

kalle hatte sich dann für gboxx entschieden und daraus sind auch nur panzer geworden :/


----------



## WODAN (5. April 2013)

UiUiUiUi schrieb:


> gibts nicht mehr die firma ist seit jahren pleite... ich hab noch eine rumliegen in 27,2
> 
> 
> der vergleich mit dem zerode hinkt, nicolai hat das konzept nie weiterentwickelt, und vom package her ist das zerode klar ein nachkomme, aber auch sehr selbstständig...
> ...




Wo bitte schön ist das Zerode leichter? Mein EVO wiegt auch um die 19,5kg, mit Potential nach unten?


----------



## WODAN (5. April 2013)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Vielen dank fuer die Blumen, freut mich sehr, das es Euch gefaellt und es noch Leute gibt, die das Nuc zu schaetzen wissen. Ich mach mal die naechsten Tage neue Fotos...ich hoffe das ist fuer den einen oder anderen interessant !



Bitte mehr Bilder


----------



## RaulEndymion (5. April 2013)

Faszinierendes Stück. 
Weitere Bilder sind auf jeden Fall Willkommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2013)

> Bitte mehr Bilder






> Faszinierendes Stück.
> Weitere Bilder sind auf jeden Fall Willkommen.






G.


----------



## UiUiUiUi (5. April 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wo bitte schön ist das Zerode leichter? Mein EVO wiegt auch um die 19,5kg, mit Potential nach unten?




hast du das g2 schon gesehen?
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.383248608439901.1073741825.135951866502911&type=3

http://www.vitalmtb.com/community/ianjenn,267/setup,21056


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2013)

Das blaue ist ja mal....blau Mit 18,5kg in Dh-tauglichkeit schonmal eine Ansage was GetriebeDhRäder angeht

G.


----------



## c_w (5. April 2013)

Wie kommst du auf 18,5?

"38 lb 15 oz (17662 g)"

Ich find's primaer ziemlich wenig schoen, aber das ist eben Geschmacksache... der Baukran von Nicolai gefaellt mir auch nicht. Aber ist halt ein Stueck Technikgeschichte...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2013)

c_w schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 18,5?
> 
> "38 lb 15 oz (17662 g)"
> 
> Ich find's primaer ziemlich wenig schoen, aber das ist eben Geschmacksache... der Baukran von Nicolai gefaellt mir auch nicht. Aber ist halt ein Stueck Technikgeschichte...



17,66 plus:

-100g hintere Felge (Flow Ex hinten und Dh Sport = zum Scheitern verurteilt)
-700g für Maxxis Dh-Reifen. Bei dem blauen Rad sind die Tourenreifen montiert...auf der Verpackung der Reifen steht sogar CC-Reifen

Der Gewichtsgewinn vom Luftdämpfer gleicht sich mit dem Mehrgewicht von der Gabel ja wieder aus.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## draussen (5. April 2013)

och, ich würde es so eher fahren als das E2...


----------



## WODAN (5. April 2013)

UiUiUiUi schrieb:


> hast du das g2 schon gesehen?
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.383248608439901.1073741825.135951866502911&type=3
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/community/ianjenn,267/setup,21056



Auf jeden Fall ist das Zerode interessant, aber Alle reden von einem tiefen Schwerpunkt und dies erfüllt das G2 mit seiner schweren Shimano Nabe hoch oben im Rahmen nicht gerade.
Bei den leichten Teilen des G2 von Deinem 2. Link würde ich das EVO auch auf 18,5kg bekommen und das bei gekapseltem Antrieb und tiefen Schwerpunkt. 
Aber bei all den "Getriebeexperten" muß man bedenken, dass die Wenigsten auch Eins fahren ....


----------



## UiUiUiUi (5. April 2013)

bitte das war nie gedacht als kritik an den Nicolais, und in dem Zerode steckt sicher auch noch jede menge Entwicklungspotenzial.

aber bei Zerode arbeiten sie halt explizit daran, und ich bin ein großer fan dieser Eingelenker mit sehr hohem Drehpunkt.

Kalle hat sich aktuell ja für das anpassen seiner bestehenden designs an das Pinion Getriebe entschieden. 
Sicher auch ein weg.

ich wünsche mir das sich mal ein größerer Hersteller mit den entsprechenden Ressourcen hinter dir Entwicklung von solchen rädern klemmt.

Ein ähnliches Konzept wie das Zerode in Carbon klingt echt spannend...


PS: und ja der 17,6 kg build ist sehr optimistisch, aber mit der neuen Fox Gabel, Enve Felgen, RF SixC Kurbeln etc lässt sich das Gewicht sicher halten auch mit richtigen Reifen.
klar ein SC V10 wiegt damit dann unter 16 aber immerhin...


----------



## frfreshman (6. April 2013)

UiUiUiUi schrieb:


> Ein ähnliches Konzept wie das Zerode in Carbon klingt echt spannend...



Da musste ich an das Projekt von Kollegen von mir aus Neuseeland denken.
Hier ein Bild vom Queenstown Bike Festival wo das Bike auch irgendeinen Award gewonnen hat (Best home build Bike oderso...):





Paar mehr Bilder in meinem Album.
Muss mal wieder runter zu den Jungs und mir eins abholen 
Als Ergänzung zum Helius.


----------



## kroiterfee (6. April 2013)

bis auf die bremsen bin ich fertig. heute erster proberitt auf dem borderline-trail in freiburg (geile strecke!). das gewicht merkt man beim fahren nicht. wahnsinn. nur beim schleppen in den kofferraum. ansonsten bombenrad. danke an volker von n für die beratung und und und. bremsen werden noch gegen die v2 vom helius fr getauscht - dann aber mit schwarzen leitungen. 

gewicht so wie es da steht mit 2ply, schläuchen und vivid coil: 18,46 kg.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2013)

Schön....Die Reifen sind aber net die klassischen Standartmodelle für Universell

G.


----------



## kroiterfee (6. April 2013)

nicht 2mal.


----------



## kroiterfee (6. April 2013)

haja. die swampthings in 42a/60a fahre ich seit dem ich im park fahre. die gehen immer. solang es über 5 grad ist. immer grip und unzerstörbar sind sie auch. der hr reifen hat schon 2 löcher in der seitenwand von spitzen steinen. hält und hält.

aber vielleicht doch mal 2mal minion f testen. mal sehen. jetzt muss ich erstmal noch die bremsen tauschen und dann endlich mal einen gescheiten träger für die ahk kaufen. frauchen hab ich auch schon nicolainiert.  nur die lütte krebst auf specialized rum (laufrad).


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. April 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> bis auf die bremsen bin ich fertig. heute erster proberitt auf dem borderline-trail in freiburg (geile strecke!). das gewicht merkt man beim fahren nicht. wahnsinn. nur beim schleppen in den kofferraum. ansonsten bombenrad. danke an volker von n für die beratung und und und. bremsen werden noch gegen die v2 vom helius fr getauscht - dann aber mit schwarzen leitungen.
> 
> gewicht so wie es da steht mit 2ply, schläuchen und vivid coil: 18,46 kg.




Cooles Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichoe (8. April 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> heute erster proberitt auf dem borderline-trail in freiburg (geile strecke!).



noch länger in freiburg??könnte man ja mal ne runde zusammen drehn??

grüße


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. April 2013)

Habe hier noch 2 alte Bilder aus Morzine von 2004 auf der Festplatte gefunden






Damals wurde man mit den Bikes an der Pleney Gondel noch mit großen Augen angeschaut
Bevor sie schlecht werden, stelle ich sie lieber hier rein
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

.....und die Adidasschlappen gibt so immernoch zu kaufen

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. April 2013)

Zeitlose Klassiker wie die Bikes


----------



## Dutshlander (9. April 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Habe hier noch 2 alte Bilder aus Morzine von 2004 auf der Festplatte gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> !


Also bitte so legt  mann die Bikes doch nicht ab?,
na hoffentlich habt ihr inzwischen was dazu gelernt
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Stimmt...der Vorderreifen sollte nach rechts schauen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2013)

ist doch bei den breiten lenker sowieso egal. da liegt weder das pedal noch das schaltwerk auf.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ist doch bei den breiten lenker sowieso egal. da liegt weder das pedal noch das schaltwerk auf.



Das war von mir mehr spaßig gemeint und nicht schaltwertig
Abgesehen davon bin ich sogar der Meinung, das die Räder genau richtig daliegen. Alles Andere wäre beim Abspritzen eher kontraproduktiv für die Bremsleistung

G.


----------



## Obstbrot (10. April 2013)

So mein ION mit neuem Vorbau und Mudking an der Front





Front, meiner Meinung nach schöner als mit dem weißen vorbau


----------



## schnubbi81 (10. April 2013)

Das stimmt!
...aber ein Cockpit sieht anders aus als das was du da hast...

;-)


----------



## Obstbrot (10. April 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Das stimmt!
> ...aber ein Cockpit sieht anders aus als das was du da hast...
> 
> ;-)


jaja so besser?


----------



## trailterror (10. April 2013)

Sehr geil!


----------



## schnubbi81 (10. April 2013)

Haha!

Immernoch ein schigges Rad!


----------



## Dutshlander (10. April 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ist doch bei den breiten lenker sowieso egal. da liegt weder das pedal noch das schaltwerk auf.


bezweifel ich auch nicht, abe
ich meine fürs Foddo, da zeicht mann doch alles
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> bezweifel ich auch nicht, abe
> ich meine fürs Foddo, da zeicht mann doch alles
> Groetjes D-Lander



Damals wussten wir gar nicht, was da lag
Wir waren jung und brauchten das Material


----------



## Nill (11. April 2013)

. (doppel Post)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. April 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Damals wussten wir gar nicht, was da lag
> Wir waren jung und brauchten das Material



hmmm, jung seht ihr da aber nich aus!


----------



## kroiterfee (11. April 2013)




----------



## draussen (11. April 2013)

tadaa!
nicht schön, aber es tut gerade mehr oder weniger was es soll.


----------



## WODAN (11. April 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Habe hier noch 2 alte Bilder aus Morzine von 2004 auf der Festplatte gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genial! Da hätte ich 2004 mein Lambda mit Rohloff Speedhub und Shiver dazulegen können


----------



## Luke-VTT (11. April 2013)

draussen schrieb:


> nicht schön, aber es tut gerade mehr oder weniger was es soll.



Ich finde es extrem gelungen. Chapeau!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Genial! Da hätte ich 2004 mein Lambda mit Rohloff Speedhub und Shiver dazulegen können



...und wahrscheinlich noch einen 1kg schweren Tioga Sattel drauf...ein Männerbike halt

G.


----------



## WODAN (11. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...und wahrscheinlich noch einen 1kg schweren Tioga Sattel drauf...ein Männerbike halt
> 
> G.



Wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf?



Krass......war halt das erste was ich mir gedacht hab als ich das gelesen hab

G.


----------



## psc1 (11. April 2013)

geil WODAN, so'n Vorbau hab ich noch im Keller liegen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (11. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Krass......war halt das erste was ich mir gedacht hab als ich das gelesen hab
> 
> G.



Foto müßte aber aus 2002/3 sein 

2004 hatte ich dann einen Flite verbaut


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Foto müßte aber aus 2002/3 sein
> 
> 2004 hatte ich dann einen Flite verbaut



Da war ich dir voraus, ich hatte schon 2002 den Flite verbaut Und  der ist sogar immenoch auf dem Reaper, fast wie neu

G.


----------



## WODAN (11. April 2013)

psc1 schrieb:


> geil WODAN, so'n Vorbau hab ich noch im Keller liegen ;-)



naja, Deiner ist um die 100mm lang


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. April 2013)

Geil Wodan und der Tioga war ja ein Statussymbol
Der Rainer hat ihn noch am Ostersamstag in den Händen gehalten und war schwer am überlegen, ihn ans ION-16 zu schrauben
Bei solchen Bildern geht mir immer das Herz auf


----------



## guru39 (11. April 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Der Rainer hat ihn noch am Ostersamstag in den Händen gehalten und war schwer am überlegen, ihn ans ION-16 zu schrauben



Hehe...... wenn ich morgen Zeit finde bau ich mir den mal aufs 16er, aber die richtige Hardcore Version


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hehe...... wenn ich morgen Zeit finde bau ich mir den mal aufs 16er, aber die richtige Hardcore Version



Mach das mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (12. April 2013)

Yeah, wir lösen damit einen neuen Hype aus. Habe meinen Tioga auch noch ;-)


----------



## Timmy35 (12. April 2013)

Ich bin dabei, auch wenn das glaub ich die Light-Version ist.

Ich bitte die Kombi mit den Nobbys zu beachten.


----------



## Kuwahades (12. April 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Yeah, wir lösen damit einen neuen Hype aus. Habe meinen Tioga auch noch ;-)


ich habe auch noch 2 Stück nen leichten und ein Sofa


----------



## guru39 (12. April 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Mach das mal



her we go  Bin mal gespannt ob man mich im Foddoalbum deshalb disst 

Ich werde einfach mal behaupten das ich das so fahren will


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. April 2013)

Der Oberburner

Geil Rainer


----------



## Luke-VTT (12. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> her we go  Bin mal gespannt ob man mich im Foddoalbum deshalb disst
> Ich werde einfach mal behaupten das ich das so fahren will
> [/quote]
> 
> Du Ratte :daumen:


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2013)

Paßt

G.


----------



## RandyAndy (12. April 2013)

Mit dem Sattel haste hinten doch locker 200mm Federweg!


----------



## WODAN (12. April 2013)

Ok, Ihr wolltest es so...

Zwar nur das kleine Tioga Sofa, aber immerhin


----------



## Kuwahades (12. April 2013)

drehst Du auch mal so eine Runde übern Winterstein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (12. April 2013)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> drehst Du auch mal so eine Runde übern Winterstein ?



Wenn Du endlich mal mitkommst, JA!


----------



## Kuwahades (12. April 2013)

ich fahre dann mal mit meiner yz 400 nebenher, die müsste auch mal wieder bewegt werden

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/288029

da war mer noch jung und aktiv


----------



## Nicolai_16 (12. April 2013)

Hier mal mein Fuhrpark: 

BMXTB Race: 12Kg




Argon AM: 12,3Kg




Ion 16: 13,5Kg




Ion 18: 17Kg




Schwinn: Jahrgang 1982




Gruss


----------



## trailterror (12. April 2013)




----------



## Diamondaine (12. April 2013)

Sehr geil! 

Vom Einsatzzweck habe ich fast die gleichen Bikes (BMXTB, Helius AM und Helius ST) nur das 2. Das "Radweg und Trail - Tourenrad" fehlt mir noch. Mal schaun ein TB ist ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Nippes80 (12. April 2013)

Wattn Fuhrpark ....Geil!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. April 2013)

Hammer Fuhrpark


----------



## Spletti (12. April 2013)

also das argon ist soooooo schön!


----------



## barbarissima (13. April 2013)

Die anderen sind ja auch nicht gerade hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (13. April 2013)

BMXTB, Ion 16 und Ion 18 gefallen mir am besten!!

Da stehst du wohl vor jeder Tour vor nem echten Problem


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. April 2013)

danke danke,,,, mein lieblingsbike ist immer tages u abfahrts (trail) abhaengig


----------



## timtim (13. April 2013)

Ja ja ,das liebe Ego...


----------



## blutbuche (13. April 2013)

......


----------



## Nill (13. April 2013)

Und keiner sagt etwas zum SCHWINN - Das kann man als einziges nicht mehr in diesem Zustand kaufen, für alles andere gibt es die Plastikkarte.   

Natürlich ein sehr gelungener Fuhrpark.  
Die Bereifung(Mäntel) gefällt mir auch ausnahmslos ! 
RAW ist und bleibt auch meiner Lieblings-NICHT-Farbe


----------



## Splash (13. April 2013)

Das Schwinn gefällt mir auch sehr gut, gerade in dem Zustand eine absolute Augenweide. Das Argon sticht von der Eloxierung für mich raus, sonst das ION 16 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (13. April 2013)

Bikepark Spielgerät, Rahmen habe ich hier im Forum gekauft!
Geiles Teil!


----------



## sluette (13. April 2013)

Ist die Verlegung vom Schaltzug und Bremsleitung provisorisch oder ernst gemeint?


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. April 2013)

Ja das Schwinn ist echt ne Augenweide, sogar noch die ersten Reifen drauf gewesen, waren aber platt gestanden und es fährt sich mal voll old-school mäßig, aber rollt wie ne eins! und da das baujahr fast mit meins übereinstimmt musste ich es haben, PS: Ur-vater Schwinn war ein Deutscher.... also insgesamt eine deutsche Garage 

Bereifung: hinten robust u leichtes rollen/ Vorne Seitenhalt! 



> SCHWINN - Das kann man als einziges nicht mehr in diesem Zustand kaufen


 
eine gute wertanlage 

Danke!

gruss


----------



## no_budgeT (13. April 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Ist die Verlegung vom Schaltzug und Bremsleitung provisorisch oder ernst gemeint?



Provisorisch, Bremsleitungen sind zu kurz!


----------



## stuk (13. April 2013)

hat Kalle nicht auch mal was mit Schwinn zu tun gehabt?
ich find das rad klasse


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> hat Kalle nicht auch mal was mit Schwinn zu tun gehabt?



war dat nich mongoose ?


----------



## tommi101 (13. April 2013)

New Machine..





Helius AC29 Gr.L
Morgen wird`s entjungfert.....bei 20°C und Sonne!  

More Pics:


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2013)

^^  

vom no_budgeT auch .


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. April 2013)

sehr edel mit den dezenten uffpeppern.

gewicht?


----------



## kroiterfee (13. April 2013)

ac 29 in l? perfekt für mich zum proberollern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (13. April 2013)

@tommi101

Sehr schöner Aufbau


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> New Machine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Ein 29er und trotzdem genial schön

G.


----------



## OldSchool (14. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ein 29er und trotzdem genial schön
> 
> G.



Das wird dein nächstes neues Nicolai.


----------



## EvoOlli (14. April 2013)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch dann mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Nucleon DH, nicht besonders schön da keine Sonne, aber für den Anfang:


----------



## WODAN (14. April 2013)

^^^ Traum!


----------



## kroiterfee (14. April 2013)

goil...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2013)

Und dazu die stilechten Reifen aus der gleichen Ära

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das wird dein nächstes neues Nicolai.



...nee, des nächste zumindest noch net

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2013)

bin überhaupt kein freund von diesen überdimensionierten teilen...
hätte gar keinen bock auf diese ständig "wo ist der motor" sprüche 

Tommi´s Rad ist absolut geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvoOlli (15. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin überhaupt kein freund von diesen überdimensionierten teilen...
> hätte gar keinen bock auf diese ständig "wo ist der motor" sprüche
> 
> Tommi´s Rad ist absolut geil





Über die Optik laesst sich natürlich vortrefflich streiten, die Funktion ist aber toll, das Gewicht viel zu hoch. Ich bin das Nuc nie gefahren da viel zu unhandlich. 
Mir persönlich hat damals der Prototyp viel viel besser gefallen. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wo der gelandet ist ?

Aber es hat trotzdem einen 'gewichtigen' Platz in der Nicolai-Historie.


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. April 2013)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Aber es hat trotzdem einen 'gewichtigen' Platz in der Nicolai-Historie.



So sieht es aus

Und die gute alte Mavic D321 Die hatten wir alle damals verbaut und dazu die Magura-Pro-Nabe Die musste so einiges wegstecken und die Reifen hängen auch noch in der Garage
Und der Dämpfer liegt auch nicht im Keller Hat aber zu oft Luft gezogen
Geile Zeit auf jeden Fall!

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2013)

Olli nix für ungut


----------



## EvoOlli (15. April 2013)

Alles gut ! Finde gut, das jemand seine Meinung mitteilt...das Nuc polarisiert ja wirklich.
Wenn Du so ueber mein Helius urteilen wuerdest waere ich aber beleidigt


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2013)

Ein schönerer Sattel wäre trotzdem was.


----------



## schnubbi81 (19. April 2013)

Damit der Threat nicht einschläft,
Bin immernoch Mega begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (19. April 2013)

wozu der schutz an der sitzstrebe? tolles rad.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (19. April 2013)

ohja das glaube ich DIR aufs WORT!!! *-*

- aber mal ne frag? warum hast du untere KF an deinem bike, schaut nicht gerade fein aus, aber dies ist nur meine Meinung, also nicht boes gemeint, von MRP gibts doch echt schicke dinger....! 

- warum hast du an deiner oberen hinteren strebe ein kettenscchutz dran? hast du da bekommst du da kontakt mit der kette? und was fuer eine Kettenblatt groesse faehrst du vorne 32/33/34?

- wie ist dein empfinden vom aktl verbautem daempfer? er ist zwar am anfang eine ziemliche sturrrre katze aber im hinteren feld macht er einen guten eindruck (bei 70Kg) zumindest, FW ausnutzung ist mal perfekt.... 99% bei 30Sag.

Gruss


----------



## Luke-VTT (19. April 2013)

Unglaublich tolles ION. Nur die Kefü gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (19. April 2013)

ahhh da war wohl einer schneller mit der frage lol 





> wozu der schutz an der sitzstrebe?


----------



## schnubbi81 (19. April 2013)

Oha... Also:
Hatte leichten Kettenkontakt an der Sitzstrebe, der Schutz ist vorübergehend, da kommt 10cm durchsichtige MX Folie ran. (Sieht das so schlimm aus?) ;-)

Für optisch verbesserungswürdig halte ich eher die obere C-sixx Führung auf dem 34er Blatt, das Ding bleibt aber zumindest bis die Vyro Schaltung kommt. 
Untere Kefü brauche ich, da ich vor Kurven auch mal rückwärts trete, um das äussere Pedal hängen zu lassen. 

Also dolle finde ich den Dämpfer (zumindest im MM tune) für meine 70kg nicht. 
Federt mir zu langsam aus, hat brutalst low Speed druckstufe, Ansprechverhalten und FW Ausnutzung ist aber echt gut. 

Der DB Air kommt ja hoffentlich irgendwann, muss aber sagen, dass ich ihn optisch zum 16er, gelinde gesagt, nicht passend finde. 
Raschaa schimmt mir noch einen Monarch Plus von MM auf L rebound, bin mal gespannt wie der sich so macht dann.

Edit: Danke fürs Feedback! ;-)


----------



## Nicolai_16 (19. April 2013)

danke! ja ich bin def. auch schon auf mein DB Air gespannt,,,, da haben wir ja eh die gleichen gewichts-vorraussetzungen an den DB Air, cool!


----------



## schnubbi81 (19. April 2013)

Jep!


----------



## Helius-FR (20. April 2013)

Mal wieder Bilder.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2013)

Einfach super Optik

G.


----------



## kephren23 (20. April 2013)

Ahh das Weihnachtsmann Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_16 (20. April 2013)

@Helius-FR sehr sehr edel, schaut echt geil aus, tip top, 

aber deine kabel verlegung u kabellaenge schaut bissl komisch aus, aber ansonsten echt schoene farbkombi...!

was wiegt es ?

gruss


----------



## kephren23 (20. April 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wie es da steht 16,9 kg


----------



## muddiver (20. April 2013)

Sehr schickes Bike.


----------



## barbarissima (20. April 2013)

Geniale Farbkombi  Wunderschönes Bike


----------



## Martin1508 (20. April 2013)

Moin,

Wirklich ein schönes Teil aber es sieht so schrecklich sauber und neu aus. Selbst die Reifen zeigen so gut wie keine Gebrauchsspuren. Du scheinst ein sehr pfleglicher Mensch zu sein

Gruss


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> /img][/url]


----------



## kroiterfee (20. April 2013)

haben die pinion-räder hinten auch die cor-nabe?


----------



## Dutshlander (20. April 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> haben die pinion-räder hinten auch die cor-nabe?


kann man selber aussuchen


----------



## kroiterfee (20. April 2013)

wie nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (21. April 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wirklich ein schönes Teil aber es sieht so schrecklich sauber und neu aus. Selbst die Reifen zeigen so gut wie keine Gebrauchsspuren. Du scheinst ein sehr pfleglicher Mensch zu sein
> 
> Gruss



Das is Schrecklich Sauber da ich Fotos für Pinion gemacht habe.
Die werden dann wohl mit in der Gallerie auf deren Homepage Erscheinen...


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> kann man selber aussuchen



Kann ich mir aktuell nicht vorstellen, dass N das COR-Naben Konzept in die normalen Hinterbauten mit Horst-Link integriert.

Mit einer Cor-Nabe ist ausserdem kein Freilauf am Hinterrad mehr möglich, was aber von Pinion empfohlen wird.

Das macht nur Sinn wenn kein Kettenspanner mehr nötig ist. 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Helius-FR (22. April 2013)

Und noch dad Argon ROCC im Aktuellen Aufbau.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2013)

Absolut gelungen

G.


----------



## Spletti (22. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Absolut gelungen
> 
> G.



jep find ich auch


----------



## Nicolai_16 (23. April 2013)

*ich finde es nicht wirklich gelungen.....*

ich finde es mal richtig geil gelungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (23. April 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> ich finde es mal richtig geil gelungen



Das Kettenschloss stört ein wenig das Gesamtbild 
Ne, Quatsch. Is wirklich richtig geil gelungen!


----------



## franky-biking (24. April 2013)




----------



## stuk (24. April 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Das Kettenschloss stört ein wenig das Gesamtbild
> QUOTE]
> 
> Bei Dir nicht


----------



## Nippes80 (24. April 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


>



Ist das ein Specialized Hot Rock 16....evtl made by Kuhjand?




Das hier....




Musste dem hier weichen....gabs im März zum 4. Gebtag!


----------



## kroiterfee (24. April 2013)

wenn ich die bremse sehe dann rollen sich mir die fussnägel hoch.


----------



## franky-biking (24. April 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Specialized Hot Rock 16....



Das ist ein Bulls Tokee 16, hab ich meinem Patenkind zum 3. Geburtstag umgebaut (Lagertuning, Dekor, Bremse). Er wollte das gleiche Rad wie Papa haben:



Das hab ich ihm vor 7 Jahren aufgebaut, heut noch nen ChrisKing Steuersatz eingebaut. Ist für ihn nen Trailbike.


----------



## WODAN (24. April 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Das ist ein Bulls Tokee 16, hab ich meinem Patenkind zum 3. Geburtstag umgebaut (Lagertuning, Dekor, Bremse). Er wollte das gleiche Rad wie Papa haben:
> 
> 
> 
> Das hab ich ihm vor 7 Jahren aufgebaut, heut noch nen ChrisKing Steuersatz eingebaut. Ist für ihn nen Trailbike.



Was hat das Bmxtb für eine Farbe? RAL?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## kephren23 (25. April 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Und noch dad Argon ROCC im Aktuellen Aufbau.



Wenn man ehrlich ist, so schön wie das Bike auch ist, die Bremshebel von Shimano sehen einfach todesgrotte aus.
Trotzdem gefällt es mir gut.


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. April 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Das ist ein Bulls Tokee 16, hab ich meinem Patenkind zum 3. Geburtstag umgebaut (Lagertuning, Dekor, Bremse). Er wollte das gleiche Rad wie Papa haben:
> 
> 
> 
> Das hab ich ihm vor 7 Jahren aufgebaut, heut noch nen ChrisKing Steuersatz eingebaut. Ist für ihn nen Trailbike.



Hammer


----------



## Kuwahades (25. April 2013)

BMXTB ist der Knaller !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (25. April 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Was hat das Bmxtb für eine Farbe?



Das ist Kawa Grün, so die Bezeichnung von Nicolai.
RAL kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber bei Nicolai wissen die das bestimmt.


----------



## Garrett (25. April 2013)

Dürfte RAL 6018 sein.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2013)

Garrett schrieb:


> Dürfte RAL 6018 sein.



ne ne...

das ist kryptonite grün


----------



## Garrett (25. April 2013)

aso,vorbei ist auch daneben!


----------



## Kontragonist (25. April 2013)

Das ist doch nicht Kryptonit GrÃ¼n â das hatte doch einen Metallic-Effekt, oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht Kryptonit Grün  das hatte doch einen Metallic-Effekt, oder?



für kawa grün knallt es zu sehr .


----------



## stuk (25. April 2013)

krypto ist dunkler und "leuchtet" durch die reflektionsflocken im Lack.
das oben dürfte auch kawa sein.
vergleich mit kawagrünem argon


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2013)

mein bilschirm zigt beide farben gleich


----------



## Joshua60 (25. April 2013)

Kawagrün




lange Radstände von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (25. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein bilschirm zigt beide farben gleich



sind auch gleich, hab mich blöd ausgedrückt, das argon ist ja auch kawa


----------



## Kontragonist (25. April 2013)

Beleuchtung, Belichtung, Bildschirm â¦ da spielt so vieles rein. Ich tipp auf Kawa. RAL-FÃ¤cher hab ich nicht zur Hand 
 @JOSCHUa: Waste auf der Jahresversammlung fÃ¼r Liebhaber langer RadstÃ¤nde?


----------



## Joshua60 (25. April 2013)

Flache GA1 Runde rund um Walldorf mit meinem Rear Admiral. 
Aber selbst mit einem Triplet wär ich nicht an DEN Radstand drangekommen


----------



## Prwolf35 (25. April 2013)

[/url][/IMG]



Laufradsatz, Sattel und evtl. Dämpfer wird noch getauscht..dann sollte es fertig sein


----------



## franky-biking (25. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> für kawa grün knallt es zu sehr .



Es ist aber defenitiv Kawa Grün! Ich wusste doch nur die RAL nicht.
Hab sogar noch die Rechnung wo's draufsteht.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2013)

kryptonite grün





---------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------
KAWA grün.





wer erkennt den unterschied. 



@ Prwolf35 Schöönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (25. April 2013)

Die AM's sind schon sehr hübsch, wie ich auch finde egal welche Farbe.


----------



## franky-biking (25. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kryptonite grün
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein alter Bullit Rahmen, sehr schön. Das N natürlich auch


----------



## stefan aus s (27. April 2013)

Hallo, ich wollte hier auch mal mein Bike posten, bin total begeistert.
Die Sattelstütze und die Klemme werden noch geändert, evtl. die Pedalen auch.


----------



## stefan aus s (27. April 2013)

Kacke, das hat nicht hingehauen, kann mir einer einen Tip geben zum Hochladen, hab ich nochnie gemacht.


----------



## dr.juggles (27. April 2013)




----------



## stefan aus s (27. April 2013)

Danke, für die Hilfe, ich wollte der IBC-Gemeinde allerdings das HELIUS AC zeigen, da das AM leider nichtmehr in meinem Besitz ist.


----------



## kephren23 (27. April 2013)

von stefan aus s


----------



## stefan aus s (27. April 2013)

Danke euch beiden.


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. April 2013)

das AC gefällt mir


----------



## kephren23 (28. April 2013)

stefan aus s schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden.



sehr sehr gern, ist auch ganz einfach:
Aufs bild klicken und rechts unten steht einbetten mitt bbcode dort draufklicken und link kopieren und hier einfügen.

Schickes AC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (28. April 2013)

My first Nicolai, 

bessere Bilder kommen noch.

Helius AC29


----------



## Midgetman (28. April 2013)

Top! Würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2013)

Neu ist....Kettenstrebenschutz.....




und Pedalarmverhüterlis....


----------



## kephren23 (28. April 2013)

geiles Graffiti!
Das ION natürlich auch


----------



## Dutshlander (28. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Neu ist....Kettenstrebenschutz.....


Huiuiuiu Teppich am Bike
Aber wenns hilft


----------



## Luke-VTT (28. April 2013)

Zwei wunderschöne Räder!


----------



## kroiterfee (28. April 2013)

bei beiden rädern müssen die felgenaufkleber runter. dann bombe.


----------



## Kontragonist (29. April 2013)

Sind das die Verhüterlie von RatzFatz und passen die gut auf die Sram-Kurbel?


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Jup, wie angegossen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (29. April 2013)

Optimal, danke


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Mai 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Jup, wie angegossen !



Passen aber nicht wenn man Number Nine Ti von Syntace verwenden möchte.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## san_andreas (2. Mai 2013)

Dann kann man die aber sicher etwas zuschneiden.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Mai 2013)

Da fährt man nichts ahnend zum Bäcker... Und trifft noch ein ION 18. Zufälle gibts. 





Ab und an werden die Moppeds aber auch artgerecht bewegt


----------



## der-gute (4. Mai 2013)

Ist der Bäcker die neue Eisdiele?

aktuell bestimmt, da ja noch WINTER ist...


----------



## trailterror (4. Mai 2013)

Hehe...geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (4. Mai 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ist der Bäcker die neue Eisdiele?
> 
> aktuell bestimmt, da ja noch WINTER ist...


----------



## Triple F (4. Mai 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Da fährt man nichts ahnend zum Bäcker...




Du meinst zum Brezelpüff !


----------



## barbarissima (4. Mai 2013)

.... und dann harmonieren die auch noch so schön farblich


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Mai 2013)

Der Bäcker ist die Eisdiele für verheiratete ;-)

Brezelpüff ist auch geil


----------



## krawa (4. Mai 2013)

Endlich fertig!!!!!


----------



## ssiemund (4. Mai 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!!!!!....


... uiiihhh  whoow, ich glaube wir müssen unseren Termin vorziehen   top das Bike
Stephan


----------



## krawa (4. Mai 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... uiiihhh  whoow, ich glaube wir müssen unseren Termin vorziehen   top das Bike
> Stephan



Dank dir. Ich freue mich schon auf den Deister!!!!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Mai 2013)

Schick. Beim Vorbau würde ich noch 50mm sparen...


----------



## krawa (4. Mai 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Schick. Beim Vorbau würde ich noch 50mm sparen...



Hier in der Heide fahre ich ganz gerne mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau. Für die Berge habe ich noch einen 60er. Kürzer geht bei meiner Größe leider nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!!!!!




Geiles Teil...auch wenn ich 650B Gegner bin

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_16 (5. Mai 2013)

Geschwisterliebe.... 





gruss


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Mai 2013)

sehr geile räder wieder hier.


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2013)




----------



## trailterror (6. Mai 2013)




----------



## system1987 (6. Mai 2013)

Das alte gute Bass TFR neu aufgebaut 









Btw. Der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf.


----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2013)

sieht geil aus


----------



## trailterror (6. Mai 2013)

Top


----------



## nightprowler (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

bin neu hier,komme jetzt aber öfter!
Kurz zu meine Person:Baujahr 1961,aber Verhalten nicht altersgerecht

Da meine alte Lieblingsmarke Votec leider nicht mehr in "god old Germany" produzieren möchte,habe ich mich für NICOLAI-BIKES entschieden.
Hätte ja gerne noch ein GA. verbaut,aber die konnten leider nicht rechtzeitig liefern.
Hoffe das Bike gefällt und ihr lasst mich bei Euch mitspielen.

Uwe

Ps:das geilste sind wirklich diese Sahneschweißnähte,da must du lange suchen.


----------



## ibislover (6. Mai 2013)

schönes "altherrenfahrrad"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (6. Mai 2013)

herzlich willkommen.

Schöner Aufbau, sehr cool mit dem Brooks-Sattel und Tasche, hat was. 



nightprowler schrieb:


> Ps:das geilste sind wirklich diese Sahneschweißnähte,da must du lange suchen.


Und du wirst nix finden!


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2013)

Alte Säcke sind immer willkommen 

Schönes Rad


----------



## wosch (6. Mai 2013)

system1987 schrieb:


> Das alte gute Bass TFR neu aufgebaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer wieder schön, ein Bass zu sehen. Besonders, wenn es so sensationell aufgebaut ist, wie das hier.


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Mai 2013)

Heftige Seite
 @nightprowler
stilvoller Aufbau
 @system1987
das Bass ist der Oberhammer

Da kommen einige Erinnerungen hoch

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2013)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Ps:das geilste sind wirklich diese Sahneschweißnähte,da must du lange suchen.



ne Uwe da must du nicht lange suchen... 
 die sind einmalig.


----------



## barbarissima (6. Mai 2013)

Sowohl das Bass als auch das AC sind zum verlieben  Das Satteltäschchen ist der Oberhammer  Fehlen nur noch Nabenputzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (6. Mai 2013)

nightprowler schrieb:


>



Sehr cool, die Ledergarnitur  Gabelschaft wird ja vermutlich noch gekürzt und den Getränkehalter kannst du auch noch einsparen  das Feierabendbier die ganze Tour über warm zu schütteln wäre ohnehin ein Frevel


----------



## system1987 (6. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die netten Worte, Leute!  Die Kiste lässt sich auch noch toll fahren, will nun einfach mal etwas 4gelenkiges ausprobieren 

Beste Grüße


----------



## nightprowler (7. Mai 2013)

Danke das ich mich so nett aufgenommen habt





Kontragonist schrieb:


> Sehr cool, die Ledergarnitur  Gabelschaft wird ja vermutlich noch gekürzt


Bin noch in der Findungsphase was Vorbaulänge und Spacer angeht.



barbarissima schrieb:


> Das Satteltäschchen ist der Oberhammer  Fehlen nur noch Nabenputzer



Danke,Nabenputzer hab ich vergessen,kommen sofort drann
Leider muß das Satteltäschchen aber weichen,da leider im Weg wenn der A...h hinter den Sattel muß.Oder irgendwann doch mal eine Versenkbare Stütze.

Ich vermute mal das Bass ist wohl auch ein älterer Jahrgang,ich bin in der Nicolai-historie nicht bewandert?

Sieht cool aus,denke aber zum fahren jetzt irgendwie zu schade.

Bis bald auf dem Trail

Uwe


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Danke,Nabenputzer hab ich vergessen,kommen sofort drann
> Leider muß das Satteltäschchen aber weichen,da leider im Weg wenn der A...h hinter den Sattel muß.
> 
> Uwe




Schade, das sieht einfach nur gut aus so wies ist

G.


----------



## system1987 (7. Mai 2013)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das Bass ist wohl auch ein älterer Jahrgang,ich bin in der Nicolai-historie nicht bewandert?
> 
> Sieht cool aus,denke aber zum fahren jetzt irgendwie zu schade.



Hallo, Uwe! 

Danke dir! Ja, das Bass ist von 2004, gabs dann auch diese rote Geburtstagedition für Kalle 

War damit viel und gerne unterwegs  Macht Spass allerdings eher Berg runter 

Gruß Dima


----------



## CYBO (9. Mai 2013)

Update vom AM ist hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10577018&postcount=3413

 VG Roland


----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2013)




----------



## lassereinböng (11. Mai 2013)

meins


----------



## trailterror (11. Mai 2013)

Sehr geil


----------



## paradox (11. Mai 2013)

fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2013)

lassereinböng schrieb:


> meins









richtich geil.


----------



## some.body (12. Mai 2013)

Mein schwarzes, frisch abgespritzt :






 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Neu sind:

Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air
Kind Shock LEV 150mm
Fox DHX RC4
und der Nemo 
Gewicht trocken: 15,6 kg


----------



## hoschi2007 (12. Mai 2013)

@lassereinböng: der Umlenkhebel ist nicht eloxiert, oder?

Sieht mal geil aus die Karre


----------



## system1987 (12. Mai 2013)

@lassereinböng: schick schick! wo kriegt man son Schutzteil an der Gabel bzw. wie nennt es sich?


----------



## some.body (12. Mai 2013)

system1987 schrieb:


> @lassereinböng: schick schick! wo kriegt man son Schutzteil an der Gabel bzw. wie nennt es sich?



Meinst Du den Neopren-Spritzschutz an meinem? Das Teil ist von RRP und nennt sich Neoguard (http://www.rapidracerproducts.com/NeoGuard.htm). Gibt's z.B.  bei Bike-Components (http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23247_Neoguard-Full-Logo-Spritzschutz-.html oder http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23248_Neoguard-Limited-Edition-Spritzschutz-.htm).


----------



## system1987 (12. Mai 2013)

Ah, stimmt! Wollte dich ansprechen  Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Luke-VTT (12. Mai 2013)

Zwei sehr schöne Stahlfeder-AM


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2013)

some.body schrieb:


> Mein schwarzes, frisch abgespritzt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fast übersehen in meiner Hektik Absolut geiles Rad

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Mai 2013)

Durch die Bank geniale Aufbauten

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (13. Mai 2013)

@some.body:

der Aufbau geht so gar nicht. Das vordere Ventil steht nicht mittig zum Reifenaufdruck. 


Ne, im ernst, gefällt mir echt gut

Ist der Nicolai-Schriftzug in Chrom?


----------



## some.body (13. Mai 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> @some.body:
> 
> der Aufbau geht so gar nicht. Das vordere Ventil steht nicht mittig zum Reifenaufdruck.
> 
> ...



Mist, da ist mir der Vorderreifen wohl beim Montieren noch mal verrutscht 
Ja, die Decals sind Chrom - Chrom verkratzt


----------



## sluette (13. Mai 2013)

Endlich angekommen! 






Freu mich auf den Test am Mittwoch.


----------



## der-gute (13. Mai 2013)

wieviel Zähne hat das?


----------



## guru39 (13. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, 32.


----------



## sluette (14. Mai 2013)

Ne, 30 Zähne. Ist ein bischen grenzwertig, aber für mehr reichen die Beine momentan nicht. 
Blöd ist das die KeFü eigentlich min 32er verträgt. Hat einer einen Tip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (14. Mai 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Ne, 30 Zähne. Ist ein bischen grenzwertig, aber für mehr reichen die Beine momentan nicht.
> Blöd ist das die KeFü eigentlich min 32er verträgt. Hat einer einen Tip?



Tipp wofür? Sieht doch super aus!


----------



## sluette (14. Mai 2013)

naja, die Rolle könnte etwas häher ran.


----------



## frfreshman (14. Mai 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> naja, die Rolle könnte etwas häher ran.



Dem Foto nach zu urteilen würde ich vermuten, dass es an der Funktion nichts verbessern würde!?


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Mai 2013)

30er KB is schon mächtich klein


----------



## sluette (16. Mai 2013)

Funktioniert aber Super und Highspeedstrecken gibt's bei uns eh keine, soll heissen die Übersetzung passt mir eigentlich sehr gut für die RuhgebeatTrails. Ich überlege gerade nur ob's Ende des Monats für Todtnau und LacBlanc reicht ...


----------



## dangerousD (17. Mai 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade nur ob's Ende des Monats für Todtnau [...] reicht ...



Auf dem DH einfach laufen lassen - ausreichend Gefälle gibt es. Außer auf der Tretpassage  Auf dem Wildride könnte es schon knapp werden - 30-11 könnte Dich dann zur Nähmaschine mutieren lassen.

Wann willst Du hin?


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2013)

neu ist, die Bremse! BFO.


----------



## gruftidrop (17. Mai 2013)

Bin ich jetzt farbenblind, oder ist da hinten grüne
Plörre drin?


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2013)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt farbenblind, oder ist da hinten grüne
> Plörre drin?



ne..... farbenblind biste nich


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2013)

Magura Blut  oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. Mai 2013)

@Guru: Bremsen schon gefahren ?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2013)

Na fahren soll ja auf jedenfall gehen...mal schaun obs mim Bremsen hinhaut

G.


----------



## goegolo (17. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn das für eine transparente Bremsleitung?


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Guru: Bremsen schon gefahren ?



Ja... von der Arbeit nach Hause (900m)  Soviel kann ich aber schon sagen, der Hebel liegt super in der Hand 




goegolo schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine transparente Bremsleitung?



guggscht du


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> neu ist, die Bremse! BFO.



Sehr geil Rainer
und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr nicht in Winterberg seid
Sonst hätte ich morgen kurz "Hallo" gesagt

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## gruftidrop (17. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ne..... farbenblind biste nich


Na Gott sei Dank
Hast Du nur das Öl gewechselt oder komplett getauscht?
Ich glaub, ich muss mir das noch mal ansehen!


----------



## UiUiUiUi (18. Mai 2013)

ist bfo die selbe bremse die auch tune anbietet?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2013)

Ja, nur ungetuned....

G..


----------



## sluette (18. Mai 2013)

Bin mal gespannt auf dein Feedback! Von der vielbeworbenen Brakeperformance auf outerspace Level habe ich hier  Forum bisher wenig gelesen. Die meisten haben das Ding nach wenigen Wochen wieder zurück gegeben und zb. R2bike hat sie wieder aus dem Angebot gelöscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (18. Mai 2013)

Kriegt man so ne fancy Loveparade Raver-Bremsleitung auch an andere Bremsen getÃ¼ddelt? Ne Magura MT z.B. â¦ Das find ich nÃ¤mlich total End-Laser


----------



## guru39 (18. Mai 2013)

Nein. Das sind Niederdruckleitungen.


----------



## gruftidrop (18. Mai 2013)

@Guru

Da du die Bremse ja jetzt schon mindestens seit gestern am Rad hast,
erwarte ich spätestens heute nachmittag einen mehrseitigen Bericht über deine Langzeiterfahrungen bezüglich Performance, Verschleiss und Dauerhaltbarkeit der Bremse

Ok es ist jetzt schon 10.00 Uhr. Dann reicht mir der Bericht
auch heute abend. 

Gruss von drüben
und viel Spass beim Radeln
Gruftidrop


----------



## guru39 (18. Mai 2013)

Hier mal ein Gewichts Vergleich. Allerdings mit der Storm Scheibe von M und nicht die SL.


----------



## Splash (18. Mai 2013)

Ist das die BFO 203er Scheibe, die da 176g wiegt? Da wäre in der Tat mal interessant, wie sich die Scheibe im Vergleich zur Storm SL im Bezug auf Wärme usw. schlägt ...


----------



## san_andreas (18. Mai 2013)

Das Gewicht der Scheibe ist doch nix besonderes, das wiegen Shimano-, Hope- und Formulascheiben in 203mm auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (18. Mai 2013)

Im Prinzip ist das Gewicht absolut in Ordnung, die Storm SL von Magura wiegt knapp unter 150g - die BFO Scheibe wirkt für mich dabei auch recht stabil, daher die Frage nach der Wärmeableitung.

Formula ziehe ich nicht als Vergleich an, da ich mit den Scheiben schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe ...


----------



## [ApeX] (19. Mai 2013)

So... nun bei mir auch ein weiteres Update.... Helius FR 3.0 sozusagen....

Hammerschmidt ist geschichte.... und Bremsen sind nun Magura MTS


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (19. Mai 2013)

gabel passt super zum Aufbau


----------



## kloetenkoem (19. Mai 2013)

Mein Letztes:





und mein Erstes:


----------



## kephren23 (19. Mai 2013)

sehr cool 

 aber letztes hört sich so endgültig an.


----------



## Diamondaine (19. Mai 2013)

Ein Rad in der Farbe hab ich auch bald.

Gestern, nachdem mein Karton mit den ganzen Teilen umgefallen ist, fiel mir auf, dass ich nach über 1 Jahr sammeln im Bikemarkt, alles für mein Rest-Superstar-BMXTB zusammen haben sollte.


----------



## ssiemund (19. Mai 2013)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Ein Rad in der Farbe hab ich auch bald.
> 
> Gestern, nachdem mein Karton mit den ganzen Teilen ist umgefallen ist, fiel mir auf, dass ich nach über 1 Jahr sammeln im Bikemarkt, alles für mein Rest-Superstar-BMXTB zusammen haben sollte.


mhhhh  das ist aber ein ganz schönes Durcheinander, ich hoffe du sortierst bald 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## trailterror (19. Mai 2013)

So ein bmxtb ist schon was geiles. Hätt ich ja auch ganz gern...nur leider teuer für den sehr begrenzten einsatzzweck


----------



## Diamondaine (20. Mai 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> So ein bmxtb ist schon was geiles. Hätt ich ja auch ganz gern...nur leider teuer für den sehr begrenzten einsatzzweck


Wieso begrenzt? Bei mir wird das Ding für 4x, Dirt, Pumptrack und zum Fahrtechnik üben herhalten müssen.

 @ssiemund: Ja ist schon fast fertig sortiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (20. Mai 2013)

ich vermisse mein koi-camo-bmxtb. :-(


----------



## trailterror (20. Mai 2013)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Wieso begrenzt? Bei mir wird das Ding für 4x, Dirt, Pumptrack und zum Fahrtechnik üben herhalten müssen.
> 
> @ssiemund: Ja ist schon fast fertig sortiert.



Bedeutet für mich halt relativ begrenzt  obwohl ich so ein bisschen urban action/leichte trial eskapaden auch interessant und spassig finde...bringt einem unheimlich viel nachher aufm trail. Mach ichs halt mit meinem enduro...geht auch 
Nichtsdestotrotz reizt mich so ein bike schon ein bisschen....


----------



## dom0309 (23. Mai 2013)

einmal alt und dick aber mit Spaß beim Fahren.


----------



## Kuwahades (23. Mai 2013)




----------



## phlipsn (23. Mai 2013)

Schlechtes Handypic,

Testfahrzeug soweit fertig. LRS wird noch ausgeglichen, anderer Dämpfer fürn Park und die HS FR kommt noch dran sowie nen Angelset. Bin mal auf die erste Tour gespannt....







Phlipsn


----------



## sluette (23. Mai 2013)

Wieso tauscht du die HS AM gegen eine FR? 
Schönes Bike, Hammer Helm!


----------



## Simbl (23. Mai 2013)

Mir wärs zu bunt


----------



## phlipsn (23. Mai 2013)

Deshalb steht ja da das noch der LRS einheitlich wird ( Park FR2350 und Tour Azonic Outlaw )
Die AM kommt an mein Hardtail und die FR ans Ion. Gewicht juckt mich eigentlich immer nicht so da ich selber über 90KG drücke.
War erst etwas skeptisch wegen der Rahmengröße aber das Teil geht im Park schonmal super und für richtig dicke Strecken liegt noch ne Dorado zuhaus.....

Phlipsn


----------



## WODAN (24. Mai 2013)

Erst einmal der finale Aufbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (24. Mai 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Erst einmal der finale Aufbau...



Gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## Eksduro (24. Mai 2013)

jupp...mir auch...geiln karren


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2013)

Soderla...besser







Schöne Farbe...geiles Rad
...mußt ich eben auf meiner Runde auch wieder feststellen

Den Ständer hab ich garnicht im Kalkulator gesehen 


G.


----------



## Helius-FR (24. Mai 2013)

Schön schön. 

Nur dieser Optisch gruselige Dreckfänger und die Sattelstütze Stören das Bild.


----------



## Triple F (24. Mai 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Erst einmal der finale Aufbau...



Dann kann die BFO nicht sooo schlecht sein, wie sie von vielen geredet wird.


----------



## trailterror (24. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla...besser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du zuvor etwa zu häufig auf dem icb herumgegurkt  und jetzt aufm helius wieder das aha erlebnis gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bist du zuvor etwa zu häufig auf dem icb herumgegurkt  und jetzt aufm helius wieder das aha erlebnis gehabt



Hehe, ja gestern war ich mit meinem Nebenrad unterwegs 

G.


----------



## WODAN (24. Mai 2013)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Schön schön.
> 
> Nur dieser Optisch gruselige Dreckfänger und die Sattelstütze Stören das Bild.



Danke.
Dreckfänger je nach Wetter. Stütze: wieso soll ich mir das wartungsarme Bike mit einer Reverb versauen? ;-)


----------



## bergroller (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mal mit dem Ausspruch beginnen:  "Nr. 624 lebt !"
Baujahr 1999 Rebuild 2013. Nicolai Trombone mit Doppelkolbendämpfer. Hauptrahmen RAL 9005 matt und Hinterbau RAL 9005 glanz gepulvert.

Es sollte eigentlich ein Neuaufbau mit orginal Teilen dieser Zeit sein, doch ich mußte schon einige Kompromisse eingehen.
1. Gabel Marzocchi Shiver SC Mod 02 RAL 9005 glanz (sollte nicht unter 12cm Federweg sein)
2. Felgen Mavic EN 521 disc (wollte eigentlich D521 aber ich konnte nix mehr auftreiben)
3. Kettenführung Truvativ Shiftguide (es gab damals nur was von Amazing Toys für runde Kettenstreben)

sonnst alles von damals (zwar neu poliert/lackiert)

Schaltgruppe: Shimano XT
Kurbeln: Roox Disc (umgearbeitet auf zweifach,TSA Kettenblättern 26/36 und Amazing Toys Denture)
Pedale: Shimano DX
Lenker: Azonic World Riser Bar 2,5 "
Vorbau: Azonic Shorty
Steuersatz: Chris King
Bremsen und Naben: Formula 
Sattel: Flite
Sattelstüze: Syncors Hardcore
Schnellspanner: Hope
Speichen: DT Swiss alpine
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller

Gewicht 16,1 KG

Danken möchte ich dem Volker von Nicolai der mir mir Rat und Tat zur Seite stand.

Nun hier ist es (ich hoffe das mit den Bilder geht)












Markus


----------



## Nicolai_16 (24. Mai 2013)

hammer GEIL......!!!!!!


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2013)

Ein Schmuckstück


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2013)

Eine echte Augenweide   Wo hast du denn die Gabel aufgetrieben?


----------



## corra (25. Mai 2013)

hier ist meins mal ich weis etwas am einsatszweck vorbei macht aber richtig spass





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



hätte noch eins zum verkauf in silber ...........


----------



## Elfriede (25. Mai 2013)

Naja, 180 mm an der Front und 115 mm am Heck sind irgendwie nicht wirklich sinnvoll, aber solange es dir Spaß macht und der Rahmen nicht durch die Einbaulänge der Gabel Schaden nimmt...


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Mai 2013)

Meins mal wieder:








Neu ist der Vorbau. Ganz nach den Trend Kurz und "Flach". Obwohl im Verglich zu den Ion16 ist es vorn immer noch hoch. Bin so aber zufrieden und flacher möchte ich auch nicht. War vorher deutlich höher.
Nächster Umbau könnte eine neue Gabel werden, wenn RockShox nächstes Jahr eine Lyrik in komplett schwarz rausbringt, so wie die Pike dieses Jahr.


----------



## wildbiker (25. Mai 2013)

...meine neue Karre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2013)

jehhh Timmy.


----------



## bergroller (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo barbarissima

Gabel gab`s mal bei Ebay 

Gruß Markus


----------



## corra (25. Mai 2013)

die bauhöhe der totem ist ja nicht so schlimm , wenn ich draufsitze bleiben auch nur noch 150 mm übrig  der lenkwinkel ist nicht so flach denke da sollte nix passiren


----------



## AM_Heizer (26. Mai 2013)

@ wildbiker 
Schönes Rad. Was fährst du da für ne Gabel ?

grüße!


----------



## wildbiker (26. Mai 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> @ wildbiker
> Schönes Rad. Was fährst du da für ne Gabel ?
> 
> grüße!



Danke  Ist eine 2012er Magura Thor (150 mm). Bin damit sehr zufrieden, Gabel spricht besser an als meine Rock Shox Revelation 150. Fand die Rock Shox am Anfang ziemlich hart, trotz genauer Abstimmung. Die Thor dagegen find ich ist leichter abzustimmen, weil keine 2 Luftkammern und auch in der Verarbeitung macht die Magura einen besseren Eindruck.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## AM_Heizer (26. Mai 2013)

Danke, die frage stellt sich mir nämlich gerade. Hätte Spass an nem Cotic BFE, da passt sowas auch rein.
Fahre selbst ne Revelation, mit der bin ich soweit zufrieden...trotzdem will ich mal was anderes ausprobieren.


----------



## Obstbrot (26. Mai 2013)

hallo nicolai gemeinde! HÜLFÄ!

hab folgendes problem: Die Steckachse an meinem IOn lässt sich nicht mehr lösen. Imbus ist bereits kaputtgewürgt, Außenkopf für Maulschlüssel auch. Rohrzange macht alles nur noch schlimmer.....

Frage 1 : Wisst ihr ob die Steckachse nur in in dem Ausfallende verschraubt ist oder auch im Rahmen. Letzteres wäre....schlecht.
Hab mir gedacht wenn ich das Ausfallende vom Rahmen löse, könnte ich versuchen dasgewinde abzutrennen oder irgendwie gar den kopf auf der anderen seite um dann alles auf umständlichsten wege vom rahmen zu trennen.

Frage 2: Hat noch jemand einen anderen Vorschlag?

hoffe auf ein paar hilfreiche antworten, verzweifel grad einwenig


----------



## provester (26. Mai 2013)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> hallo nicolai gemeinde! HÜLFÄ!
> 
> hab folgendes problem: Die Steckachse an meinem IOn lässt sich nicht mehr lösen. Imbus ist bereits kaputtgewürgt, Außenkopf für Maulschlüssel auch. Rohrzange macht alles nur noch schlimmer.....
> 
> ...



Was mir spontan einfällt: 

- WD40 und einwirken lassen
- Rahmen/ Ausfallende erhitzen - Achse abkühlen
- wenn alles nicht hilft: aufbohren

Gruß Chris (der letzte Woche eine Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme rund gedreht hat  )


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Mai 2013)

In das Inbusloch eine Torx-Nuss reinschlagen und mit einer Ratsche lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Mai 2013)

bergroller schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mal mit dem Ausspruch beginnen:  "Nr. 624 lebt !"
> Baujahr 1999 Rebuild 2013. Nicolai Trombone mit Doppelkolbendämpfer. Hauptrahmen RAL 9005 matt und Hinterbau RAL 9005 glanz gepulvert.
> ...



Der absolute Hammer

Wir hatten gestern mal wieder die Möglichkeit, von Elmar Keineke ein Helius 650B mit XX1 Gruppe zu testen und auf unseren Hometrails rockt das Bike ordentlich
Hier ein paar Eindrücke von diesem genialen Nicolai















Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## WODAN (26. Mai 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> In das Inbusloch eine Torx-Nuss reinschlagen und mit einer Ratsche lösen.



Oder: auf der Gewindeseite in die Steckachse ein M6 Gewinde schneiden, danach M6 Schraube eindrehen und mit Ratsche die Steckachse lösen


----------



## Bas-t (26. Mai 2013)

Frage: 
Warum wird an der xx1 nie ne Kefü gefahren?? ....


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Mai 2013)

Braucht man dort nicht!


----------



## Obstbrot (26. Mai 2013)

provester schrieb:


> Was mir spontan einfällt:
> 
> - WD40 und einwirken lassen
> - Rahmen/ Ausfallende erhitzen - Achse abkühlen
> ...


jo werd auch mal die torx einschlag lösung veruschen 

ne ahung ob die Nico IONs mit den Maxle Lite Steckachsen kompatibel sind? Dann kann ich erstmal nichts mehr rundwürgen


----------



## trailterror (27. Mai 2013)

Ja (zumindest mal das AM) Ich hab nach derselben teilmisere wie du nun auch ne maxle drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel2201 (27. Mai 2013)

Neuerdings am Rad:
MZ 66 statt Boxxer
Neue Griffe in transparent purple mit schwarzen Klemmringen
Purple Sattelklemme
Schwarze Pins in den Pedalen

Und da ich net so geübt bin beim Bilder einstellen kommt´s mal wieder als "angehängte Grafik"...


----------



## corra (28. Mai 2013)

die griffe wollen mir nicht so recht ins bild passen da sie nicht die passende farbe haben 


sonnst finde ich es richtig schick


----------



## kaptan (30. Mai 2013)

Tolle Bikes Männers! :thumbs up:


----------



## sluette (31. Mai 2013)

gestern in Winterberg:


----------



## c_w (31. Mai 2013)

Wie immer beim Thema Bildbearbeitung: Weniger ist mehr ;-)


----------



## c_s2002 (1. Juni 2013)

c_w schrieb:


> Wie immer beim Thema Bildbearbeitung: Weniger ist mehr ;-)



Ich find´s gelungen...!!!


----------



## Obstbrot (2. Juni 2013)

moin! 
gibts für/von NIcolai irgendwo ne Drehmoment tabelle?
Will mein schaltauge wieder ans ION schrauben und möchte da nichts überdrehen. Auch für die Lagerwartung wärs schon mal ne gute sache 

grüße obstbrot


----------



## Timmy35 (2. Juni 2013)

http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/allgemein/Drehmomenttabelle_torquestable.pdf

Für die Lager gibts keine Angaben von Nicolai.


----------



## Obstbrot (2. Juni 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/allgemein/Drehmomenttabelle_torquestable.pdf
> 
> Für die Lager gibts keine Angaben von Nicolai.


jojo passt, hab alles danke


----------



## ArthurBishop (3. Juni 2013)

Hier mal meins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2013)

nun mit roten Aufklebern.


----------



## Luke-VTT (4. Juni 2013)

Richtig geil Arthur. Hätte ich das vorher gehört, hätte ich gedacht, es würde furchtbar aussehen. Aber es ist richtig gut so


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2013)

Besser, für so ein Klasserad






G.


----------



## ArthurBishop (4. Juni 2013)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Richtig geil Arthur. Hätte ich das vorher gehört, hätte ich gedacht, es würde furchtbar aussehen. Aber es ist richtig gut so



danke dir. ich find auch genial


----------



## ArthurBishop (4. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Besser, für so ein Klasserad
> 
> 
> 
> ...




auf jeden.sprengt zwar die seite aber des isses wert.


----------



## kephren23 (4. Juni 2013)

@KHUJAND

ich weiß ja nich, Frühlingsgefühle? oder wirds dir hier langsam zu bunt? 

@ ION18Pinion
 
Selbst auf meinem kleinen Monitor wo ich so gut wie nur Gabel und VR seh, erkennt man das es ein Nicolai ist.
Auf dem großem Monitor sieht man schon mehr, top bike!


----------



## ssiemund (5. Juni 2013)

schön das Bike, aber noch schöner wär's wenn ich nicht scollen müsste und es auf den Bildschirm passt 
Stephan


----------



## trailterror (7. Juni 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1395127


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (7. Juni 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1395127



bist du das aufm Foto ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. Juni 2013)

Nee....

so genau hab ich's mit dem threadtitel "zeig was DU hast" nicht genommen. 

Ist kevin dewinski: teamfahrer von Nicolai und wohl grad in Fort William.

Habs bild gefunden und wollts denen, welche es noch net gesehn haben, nicht vorenthalten..


----------



## franky-biking (7. Juni 2013)

Das ION gefällt mir persönlich rein gar nicht.


----------



## Sixday86 (7. Juni 2013)

Hier mein Bad Boy.






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sixday86 (7. Juni 2013)

Hier mein Bad Boy. 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kephren23 (8. Juni 2013)

was ia das?


----------



## AM_Heizer (8. Juni 2013)

Sixday, du bist in der falschen Abteilung ^^.
Vielleicht kann es ja jemand verschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aces (8. Juni 2013)

Mein Schatz


----------



## trailterror (8. Juni 2013)

Von der pumptrack runde heute!





Mir gehört aber keins von beiden...beide von nem kumpel. Hat mir eins geborgt


----------



## Timmy35 (8. Juni 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mir gehört aber keins von beiden...beide von nem kumpel. Hat mir eins geborgt



Hoffentlich das ION


----------



## trailterror (8. Juni 2013)

Beide 
Haben ein bisschen abgewechselt


----------



## Boondog (8. Juni 2013)




----------



## WODAN (9. Juni 2013)

^^^ Schicker Fuhrpark!


----------



## WODAN (9. Juni 2013)

Grün


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juni 2013)

schick!


----------



## 6und20zoll (9. Juni 2013)

*




*​


----------



## richard.a (9. Juni 2013)

6und20zoll schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​




...mir erschließt sich nicht der Sinn der gekröpften Stütze in Verbindung mit dem vorgeschobenen Sattel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6und20zoll (10. Juni 2013)

Werde ich demnächst mal tauschen, da ich vom downhillorientierten Fahren mehr zum Enduro heizen wechsel. Sattel steht nämlich schon waagerecht.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juni 2013)

Boondog schrieb:


>



gibts bilder vom argon road? ansehnliche sammlung!


----------



## psc1 (13. Juni 2013)

ach ja.....


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juni 2013)

diese sattelstellungen werde ich nie begreifen.... 

sonst aber ein TOP bike


----------



## franky-biking (13. Juni 2013)

Ja, tolles Bike. By the way das erste 16er welches mir richtig gut gefällt, bis auf das Steuerrohrgusset.


----------



## Nippes80 (13. Juni 2013)

Wenn du mal mehr als 100hm Stück uphill fahren willst muss der Sattel so!




KHUJAND schrieb:


> diese sattelstellungen werde ich nie begreifen....
> 
> sonst aber ein TOP bike


----------



## psc1 (13. Juni 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal mehr als 100hm Stück uphill fahren willst muss der Sattel so!





und dann natürlich die Stütze ganz raus, gelle


----------



## provester (13. Juni 2013)

Gibts schon Bilder von einem ION 16 in XL?


----------



## psc1 (13. Juni 2013)

Hab gehört, dass evtl. morgen eins in Hessen landet und aufgebaut wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (14. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> diese sattelstellungen werde ich nie begreifen....


Ich auch nicht, macht aber platz für die Eier
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juni 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal mehr als 100hm Stück uphill fahren willst muss der Sattel so!



Unsinn. Wenn der Sattel nur so angenehm ist, dann ist es der falsche.
Aber...jeder wie er mag.


----------



## psc1 (14. Juni 2013)

Jungs, Sattel hin oder her.
Die Pos ist tatsächlich zu schepp. Hab der Sattel auf der letzten Tour etwas ändern müssen, war n bissi zu viel und so ist er halt aufs Foto gekommen ;-)


----------



## WODAN (14. Juni 2013)

provester schrieb:


> Gibts schon Bilder von einem ION 16 in XL?



Rahmen kommt eventuell am Montag...


----------



## embee (16. Juni 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Rahmen kommt eventuell am Montag...


mach schnell fettich


----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2013)

psc1 schrieb:


> ach ja.....
> ###



Fette Kiste, in Real noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. Juni 2013)

Der Puff und die Eieruhr  Dachte hier passt es am besten


----------



## kephren23 (19. Juni 2013)




----------



## -Testpilot- (20. Juni 2013)

AM in Orange


----------



## der-gute (20. Juni 2013)

was is das effektiv für ne Übersetzung?

ich finds echt geil 


Edith: kann man die HS mit Gates bestücken?


----------



## amajo (20. Juni 2013)

-Testpilot- schrieb:


> AM in Orange



super geiles bike...ich steh auf die farbkombi...clean und übersichtliche optik


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich kein Rolldof Ht hätt, dann hätte ich auch genau sowas

G.


----------



## corra (20. Juni 2013)

wunderschönes hardtail richtig gut


----------



## -Testpilot- (20. Juni 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> was is das effektiv für ne Übersetzung?
> 
> ich finds echt geil
> 
> ...



24-20
38-20 Overdrive
und 170mm kurbel 

...Gates zweite Ausbaustufe. 
so richtig ist nicht kompatibel genau so wie AM und HS


----------



## Spletti (20. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein Hirsch von heute aufm Altkönig....
Neu ist Lenker , Vorbau, Sattel und 3M Folie als Kettenstrebenschutz.
Wie immer nur schlechte Cam ( ich muss es echt mal mit ner guten fotografieren lassen; irgendwie kommt die Geilheit des Bikes nicht so rüber  ).


----------



## kephren23 (21. Juni 2013)

stell es doch einfach mal auf die andere seite des baumes, da is ja das licht;
im Gegenlicht wird auch ne top Kamera kein Megabild raushauen.
Das Licht muss in deinen Rücken!
Trotzdem geile Maschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (21. Juni 2013)

hmm ja... ich hab von sowas kein plan


----------



## poldi222 (21. Juni 2013)

Und noch schöner kommt's rüber wenn man von der Antriebsseite fotografiert, finde ich.
Weissabgleich und ein ordentlicher Blitz um gegen das Gegenlicht anzukommen. Bin aber auch in Sachen Fotografie ein laie. Ich finde die dunklen N Bikes sehen aus wie Kampfmaschinen, echt klasse.


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Juni 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> hmm ja... ich hab von sowas kein plan


Eh Splettie, dann mal schnell einen "plan" machen oder lesen hilft. http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Gute-Fotos-Fototipps-5720582.html
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## CicliB (22. Juni 2013)

Noch mal Gruss an die Standcrew Nicolai die auf dem Bike Festival in Willingen vertreten war!
Hatte mir das Helius AC 650 ausgeliehen, um zu sehen wie es mit der XX1 den Ettelsberg hochkommt --> Es geht!
Dann einen Teil der Enduro Strecke runter, Richtung Niedersfeld auch super.
Bloss das ich dann auf der anderen Bergseite einen Platten erleiden musste, das war nicht so spassig.
NoTubes Felgen, aber trotzdem Schlauch
Tja, und das man die Steckachse mit dem Inbus oder optional mit nem Maulschlässel anziehen kann, ist von Vorteil, war für mich aber eher das Gegenteil,
Die Achse war fest!!! Dann kamen wir mit dem Multitool nicht weiter, auch wenn der Kollege noch so viel Kraft hat, das macht der 
Inbus nicht mit.
Also den Schlauch wechseln war nich, Pannenmilch auch keine dabei, und aufpumpen brachte nur was für ca. 5m.
Das bedeutete für mich ca. 250hm hoch und anschließend wieder 250hm schiebend runter, das auf ca. 8,5km = 1,5Stunden

Fand super, das ihr schon Sorgen hattet, der Krankenwagen hätte mich abholen müssen. Mir war es eher unangenehm, hatte schon gedacht, gleich sucht mich die Polizei


----------



## trailterror (23. Juni 2013)

Schade...,.jaja die N steckachse...hab sie auch durch ne maxle ersetzt


----------



## mok2905 (23. Juni 2013)

Jetzt fällt mir wieder ein was ich die Jungs in Willingen fragen wollte:

Kann man beim 09er Ion ST die Achse auch durch eine Maxle ersetzen?


----------



## trailterror (23. Juni 2013)

sollte gehen:

"Da TRUAX kompatibel mit dem Rock Shox MaxleÂ® System ist, kann der Rahmen auf Wusch auch mit einer 12 mm MaxleÂ® Schnellspannachse (50 â¬ * Aufpreis) geliefert werden."

http://www.nicolai.net/files/ion_st_09.pdf


----------



## Dease (23. Juni 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Schade...,.jaja die N steckachse...hab sie auch durch ne maxle ersetzt



Ich hatte mal ne festsitzende Maxle-Achse an einer Gabel. Wenn man die Steckachsen nicht ab und an mal nachfettet, dann gehen die scheinbar alle fest.

Meine N-Achse fette ich ein paar Mal im Jahr und die saß trotz fiesester Schlammtouren noch nicht fest.


----------



## CicliB (23. Juni 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> sollte gehen:
> 
> "Da TRUAX kompatibel mit dem Rock Shox Maxle® System ist, kann der Rahmen auf Wusch auch mit einer 12 mm Maxle® Schnellspannachse (50  * Aufpreis) geliefert werden."
> 
> http://www.nicolai.net/files/ion_st_09.pdf



Hm, der Hinweis kam von der Crew selber, das nach dem Festival auf Maxle umgebaut wird!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (23. Juni 2013)

Schöner Löwe


----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2013)

find ich auch!


----------



## kephren23 (23. Juni 2013)

sind die Stiebers eigentlich noch aktiv?


----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2013)

Die kenn ich nicht! Wer ist das?


----------



## kephren23 (23. Juni 2013)

na die Stieber Twins aus Heidelberg





[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZIzcOFyqOw"]Wet Paint Graffiti Jam Heidelberg 2010 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (23. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die kenn ich nicht! Wer ist das?



Die haben was gegen den Verkauf falscher Images 

Irgendwo hatte ich erst neulich ein  Interview mit Ihnen gelesen.


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Juni 2013)

Moin,

hatte heute mal Bastellstunde und habe die XX1 ans Rad gefrickelt. Läuft super, bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Hope jetzt sehr schwer gängig ist und der Freilauf praktisch einen starren Antreib herstellt.
Hat jemand einen Tipp wo es herkommen könnte, da schon selber die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. 


























Grüsse,

Martin


----------



## Midgetman (24. Juni 2013)

Hast Du vielleicht den Freilaufkörper getauscht und den Spacer beim Zusammensetzen vergessen?


----------



## acid-driver (24. Juni 2013)

Ist es die Evo oder die Pro2?
Guck doch mal im Hope-Unterforum, da ist einer mit dem gleichen Problem


----------



## pfalz (24. Juni 2013)

> und den Spacer beim Zusammensetzen vergessen?



oder an die falsche Stelle? Ich meine, das könnte auch passieren...




> Stieber Twins


...allein zu zweit, niemals solo


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die kenn ich nicht! Wer ist das?



wer ist Time und wer ist Kwest?


----------



## kephren23 (24. Juni 2013)

guru der Kulturbanause


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Juni 2013)

vielleicht essen sie zusammen mal ein paar puddingplunder im heidelberger hauptquartier


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Juni 2013)

@Martin

immer noch starkes helius!

ist das eine e13 kefü?


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Juni 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @_Martin_
> 
> immer noch starkes helius!
> 
> ist das eine e13 kefü?


 
Jap!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obstbrot (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo miteinander! Hab mal ein paar fragen zu den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten am ION 20!
Fakt  ist ich hab das bike gekauft, weil mir der rahmen und das fahrverhalten  auf anhieb gefallen hat. Bins jetzt ein halbes jahr gefahren, super zufrieden, habe mich  aber immernoch nicht mit den einstellugsmöglichkeiten befasst.  (ich fahr halt lieber, als zu schrauben)

1. Dämpferposition hintere befestigung, was verändert sie alles? (wenn ich zB aufs obere loch wechsele)
2.obere  dämpferbefestigung, diese schlitten konstruktion. Was verändert sie, in welchem  rahmen kann ich dort die position verändern und was ist das ergebnis?

wie gesagt, wär nett wenn mal jemand was dazu erklärt, dafür ist das forum schließlich da  vllt gefällt mir eine andere einstellung ja doch besser und ich kanns nicht rausfinden, weil ich nicht ganz weiß wie ich zu ihr komme. 
Möchte nur die paar fragen klären, bevor ich einfach drauflos probiere. 

Gruß obstbrot


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2013)

Zeig was Du hast! steht hier...


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2013)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander! Hab mal ein paar fragen zu den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten am ION 20!
> Fakt  ist ich hab das bike gekauft, weil mir der rahmen und das fahrverhalten  auf anhieb gefallen hat. Bins jetzt ein halbes jahr gefahren, super zufrieden, habe mich  aber immernoch nicht mit den einstellugsmöglichkeiten befasst.  (ich fahr halt lieber, als zu schrauben)
> 
> 1. Dämpferposition hintere befestigung, was verändert sie alles? (wenn ich zB aufs obere loch wechsele)
> ...



Dort ist deine Frage besser aufgehoben 

klück müsch


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Hammer
und Rainer, dass mit den Stiebers und den anderen aus der Heidelberger Ecke hatte ich mit Linda auch schon mal
Dortmund & Heidelberg waren damals schon ordentlich weit vorne dabei

  @Martin1508
Viel Spaß mit der XX1

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Juni 2013)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Hast Du vielleicht den Freilaufkörper getauscht und den Spacer beim Zusammensetzen vergessen?


 
Moin,

du bist ja echt nen Spezialist. Der 2mm Spacer klebte tatsächlich noch am Fett des alten Freilaufs. Habe ihn dadurch garnicht gesehen und beachtet. Freilauf ab, Spacer rein, Freilauf drauf und die Gummilippe reingefrickelt. Was soll ich sagen, du bist mein heutiger Held. Funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei.

Danke und Grüße,

Martin


----------



## OldSchool (24. Juni 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> du bist ja echt nen Spezialist. Der 2mm Spacer klebte tatsächlich noch am Fett des alten Freilaufs. Habe ihn dadurch garnicht gesehen und beachtet. Freilauf ab, Spacer rein, Freilauf drauf und die Gummilippe reingefrickelt. Was soll ich sagen, du bist mein heutiger Held. Funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei.
> 
> ...



Auf der Hope Seite gibt es Videos mit Anleitungen fuer alles moegliche.


----------



## Spletti (24. Juni 2013)




----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2013)

s´geht doch mitm Foddos mache


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Juni 2013)

yepp, nice
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (25. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Sau geiles Graffiti und natürlich sau geiles Bike!  Und endlich ein gescheiter Dämpfer drin... 



Martin1508 schrieb:


>


Momentan liebäugel ich auch schwer mit der XX1, vor allem weil der Preis allmählich in erträgliche Regionen rutscht. Schonmal gut zu wissen, worauf ich bei der Montage auf meine Pro2 Evo Nabe achten muss  ...und dass es auch schon passende Matchmaker von Hope gibt. 

Bevor ich nachmesse, kannst du mir ja bestimmt auf die schnelle sagen, nach welchem Q-Faktor ich mich umsehen müsste? Ich tippe mal auf den breiteren.


----------



## trailterror (25. Juni 2013)

Ich möcht das teil auch....aber acros liefert erst zur eurobike....

Ich denk auch, dass es die 168er version sein müsste


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Juni 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Bevor ich nachmesse, kannst du mir ja bestimmt auf die schnelle sagen, nach welchem Q-Faktor ich mich umsehen müsste? Ich tippe mal auf den breiteren.




Moin, ja ist der 168 Q- Faktor. Achtet drauf wo Ihr bestellt. BC scheint vordergründig teurer, sind aber einer der wenigen, die das teure Ceramic Innenlager dabei haben. Achtung, ist rot Elox!

Gruss


----------



## hömma (25. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Info! 



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Achtung, ist rot Elox!



Iiih, nee dann nicht!  Ich überlege hier zuzuschlagen:


crazy-timmy schrieb:


> Mit 786,90 biste dabei!! Gibt alles hier -->  http://www.bikediscount.de/



Das ist der Preis für alle Einzelteile außer Innenlager. Würde dem SRAM Keramiklager dann entweder ein einfaches GXP für 20 Euro oder ein Reset Keramiklager klar vorziehen.


----------



## crazy-timmy (25. Juni 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und den XD freehub net vergessen, der koscht au nomal...


----------



## kephren23 (25. Juni 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> vielleicht essen sie zusammen mal ein paar puddingplunder im heidelberger hauptquartier



WOW, hab ne Gänsehaut bekommen, bei dem Anblick!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (26. Juni 2013)

gibt es hier auch nen Graffiti Thread ?
Würde mich auch interessieren, war da auch mal aktiv


----------



## merino (26. Juni 2013)

Gibt es schon http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=111849

aber sieh selbst...


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Juni 2013)

merino schrieb:


> Gibt es schon http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=111849
> 
> aber sieh selbst...



Danke


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Juni 2013)

Moin,

so hier mal mein Fuhrpark. Es werden übrigens alle Bike regelmäßig bewegt heul:und trotzdem habe ich zuviel Speck auf den Rippen).

Die Stadtschlampe 





Das Schatzi meines Schatzis





Die Großmutter





Mein Liebling





Die Wuchtbrumme





Die Diva


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juni 2013)

schick schick


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juni 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> regelmäßig bewegt und trotzdem habe ich zuviel Speck auf den Rippen.


Normaaaaaal wenn das Essen und Bierchen schmecken Oder musst seh sehr dizipliniert werden.:kotz:
Damit bist du nich allein
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juni 2013)

genau nur noch Grünzeug und Wasser 

geht doch nix über Würstchen und Bier. und Bikes


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Juni 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so hier mal mein Fuhrpark. Es werden übrigens alle Bike regelmäßig bewegt heul:und trotzdem habe ich zuviel Speck auf den Rippen).
> 
> ...



Sorry... aber die Diva finde ich am besten...


----------



## OldSchool (30. Juni 2013)

Jaaa, das Cannondale mit Haken und Riemen.


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juli 2013)

Ich bleibe auch immer wieder beim Cannondale hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinucello (1. Juli 2013)

Hi,





CicliB schrieb:


> Noch mal Gruss an die Standcrew Nicolai die auf dem Bike Festival in Willingen vertreten war!
> Hatte mir das Helius AC 650 ausgeliehen, um zu sehen wie es mit der XX1 den Ettelsberg hochkommt --> Es geht!
> Dann einen Teil der Enduro Strecke runter, Richtung Niedersfeld auch super.
> Bloss das ich dann auf der anderen Bergseite einen Platten erleiden musste, das war nicht so spassig.
> ...


bin ich Samstag auch gefahren. Bin allerdings den Berg nicht mehr ganz hochgekommen, da fehlte mir das kleine Ritzel nach 4 Auffahrten mit anderen Rädern.

Bergab im letzten Teil der Freeride Strecke war es das wendigste Rad - ein richtiger Kurvenräuber. Hatte mit der Boobar aber auch einen breiten Lenker. Weisst du noch, was da für ein Laufradsatz dran war?


----------



## tommi101 (1. Juli 2013)




----------



## Luke-VTT (1. Juli 2013)

Wunderschönes AC!


----------



## lakekeman (1. Juli 2013)

Sehr schöner Aufbau


----------



## CicliB (1. Juli 2013)

sinucello schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin ich Samstag auch gefahren. Bin allerdings den Berg nicht mehr ganz hochgekommen, da fehlte mir das kleine Ritzel nach 4 Auffahrten mit anderen Rädern.
> 
> Bergab im letzten Teil der Freeride Strecke war es das wendigste Rad - ein richtiger Kurvenräuber. Hatte mit der Boobar aber auch einen breiten Lenker. Weisst du noch, was da für ein Laufradsatz dran war?



Hm, ich weiss nur noch ZTR Notubes, denke mal Arch Ex


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juli 2013)

Tommi... richtich geil.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. Juli 2013)

Specialized Reifen an einem N?


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2013)

Hä, warum nicht ?


----------



## tommi101 (1. Juli 2013)

Danke Luke, lakeke, Artur!

Die Reifenauswahl im 29er Bereich (also Trail/Enduro.....CC Pellen gibt es genug) ist leider immer noch ziemlich dürftig. Maxxis kommt mit dem Minion DHF und dem HRII noch nicht aus den Puschen (Wenn jemand weiss wo, bitte PN!), Contis 2,4er MKII Protection sind auch teils schwer zu bekommen.
Die Specialized Reifen sind sicher nicht die Referenz, aber durchaus gute Allrounder...und vor allem tubeless sofort dicht!  Gerade der Butcher am VR hat ordentlich Grip und ist eine sehr gute Alternative, wenn man Reifen wie den Minion F mag.
Habe noch einen LRS mit FlowEX und Hans Dampf für gröberes Gelände....läuft auch gut, wenn auch deutlich schwerer, respektive mehr Rollwiderstand. Für normale Touren hier im Teutoburger Wald sind mir die zu oversized.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2013)

Specialized hat reifenmäßig längst gleichgezogen.


----------



## timtim (1. Juli 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


>



für ein neunundzwanziger wirklich sexy.....


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Juli 2013)

auf jeden.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2013)

OT: Welcher Hersteller steckt eigentlich hinter den Speci Reifen? Die brutzeln doch sicher nicht selbst?


----------



## Eksduro (2. Juli 2013)

doch...ich meine schon...gab vor 2-3 jahren mal nen großen bericht über die firmenzentrale inkl. entwicklung hier im ibc....und ich meine mich erinnern zu können das dort auch recht viel über reifen gesprochen / gezeigt wurde und wie zuversichtlich man ist mit den hyper-super-langjährig entwickelten neuen modellen zu den "großen" im reifenbuisness aufschließen zu können....

klang iwie alles nach eigener entwicklung / fertigung....


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2013)

Anscheinend fertigen sie selber, es haben ja auch diverse Reifenspezialisten von Maxxis etc. zu S gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. Juli 2013)

schon bekannt: http://www.quantor-bikes.com/product_info.php?products_id=11


----------



## Midgetman (3. Juli 2013)

Und warum sollte man sich jetzt ein Nicolai kaufen, auf dem Quantor steht?


----------



## der-gute (3. Juli 2013)

Komplettbike?


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2013)

Was ist an einem Komplettbaik so toll?


----------



## Kontragonist (3. Juli 2013)

Großeinkäuferpreise, falls der sich dieser Vorteil im VK niederschlägt


----------



## der-gute (3. Juli 2013)

Nix is toll...aber wer bietet denn komplett konfigurierte Bikes auf seiner Homepage an?

Rainer, ich weiss das du es besser kannst!
Aber es gibt einfach Menschen, die so ein Komplettbike sehen und kaufen.

Ob gut oder schlecht darf jeder selbst entscheiden...

Ich bin einfach mal auf den Preis gespannt 

PS: bald is EB, dann gibts hoffentlich ein Argon AM/FR 29 Pinion Gates


----------



## Kontragonist (3. Juli 2013)

Da steht doch "Ab â¬ 3.495" â¦


----------



## der-gute (3. Juli 2013)

ok, das hatte ich übersehen...

hier steht noch kein Preis: http://www.quantor-bikes.com/index.php?cPath=5

wobei das kein so schlechter Preis is
wenn ein Argon AM Pinion RAHMEN schon 2900 kostet


----------



## Kontragonist (3. Juli 2013)

Womit wir den Vorteil eines Komplettbikes dann doch ausgemacht hÃ¤tten 

Wobei da "Ab" steht â*wahrscheinlich bezieht sich der Preis auf die Starrgabel-Version mit Bilo-Parts â¦


----------



## der-gute (3. Juli 2013)

nice2know wärs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (3. Juli 2013)

Für die Gattung  "Biker mit Qualitäts- und wenig Individualismusanspruch" ist auch die Lieferbarkeit ein Argument.  Wenn die eine Ladung der Rahmen  bzw.  Bikes auf Lager haben und man nicht bis November warten will, dann sehe ich das schon als mögliche Option.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Juli 2013)

sticker ab und nicolai drauf und gut ists... ;-)


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juli 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sticker ab und nicolai drauf und gut ists... ;-)


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Juli 2013)

Wäre nur doof, wenn am Steuerrohr ein K statt ein N eingefräst wäre


----------



## kephren23 (4. Juli 2013)

k für kalle


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Juli 2013)




----------



## WODAN (4. Juli 2013)

ION18: Bringt, wie abgebildet, genau 16kg auf die Waage


----------



## corra (4. Juli 2013)

schön


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juli 2013)

geil Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franky-biking (4. Juli 2013)

Sehr geiles Teil. Aber 16kg kann ich kaum fassen. Das wär ja sensationell leicht für die Kiste. Egal, hauptsache geil, und das is's!


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Teil. Aber 16kg kann ich kaum fassen. Das wär ja sensationell leicht für die Kiste. Egal, hauptsache geil, und das is's!



Das kannst du gerne glauben, mainz wiegt 15,8 und das von nem Kumpel
sogar nur 14,44.





geile Karre Bernd  nur ein bisschen schwer


----------



## WODAN (4. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ###
> 
> geile Karre Bernd  nur ein bisschen schwer



Gruß von Peter ist angekommen, danke! 

Ich wollte Deinen Aufbau nicht bloß stellen, deshalb bin ich über Deinem Gewicht geblieben


----------



## Timmy35 (4. Juli 2013)

pink macht flink


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Juli 2013)

14,4. wtf. bind heute mit dem 19,xx-schwergewicht 30km tour gefahren. und fast gestorben...


----------



## Spletti (4. Juli 2013)

ihr alle mit eurem leichtbau^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (5. Juli 2013)

schöner Hobel


----------



## psc1 (5. Juli 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> pink macht flink




das Pink ist eigentlich rot.

...aber bei dem Leichtbau hats etwas an Farbe verlohren ;-)

@ Guru: war echt klasse, neulich bei Dir im Laden. Der 28.9. ist schon eingeplant


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2013)

hab mir mal artgerechte Sticker machen lassen 

Gelb.








Grün.


----------



## Simbl (5. Juli 2013)

Subba. Brauch nen Satz in gelb und nen weißen kannst gleich aufs Argon babben


----------



## RaulEndymion (5. Juli 2013)

Sehr geil.


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Subba. Brauch nen Satz in gelb und nen weißen kannst gleich aufs Argon babben



hab nur gelb und grün


----------



## Guent (5. Juli 2013)

Ich brauch ne Ladung in gelb! Bidde reservieren!


----------



## Obstbrot (8. Juli 2013)

schöne Aufkleber...farbe wär mir egal hauptsache schwarz 
mein 18,8kg Bock, könnte leichter werden, weiß nur noch nicht wo ich anfangen soll


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juli 2013)

@WODAN: ist das eine lackierte GAMUT Kettenführung ?


----------



## WODAN (9. Juli 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @WODAN: ist das eine lackierte GAMUT Kettenführung ?



Jawohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Juli 2013)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> schöne Aufkleber...farbe wär mir egal hauptsache schwarz
> mein 18,8kg Bock, könnte leichter werden, weiß nur noch nicht wo ich anfangen soll


 
Schönes Gerät.
Grundsätzlich sind Luftelemente ja ein guter Anfang


----------



## psychoo2 (11. Juli 2013)




----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juli 2013)

neid!


----------



## Midgetman (12. Juli 2013)

Immer wenn ich ein Ion sehe, bin ich für einen kurzen Augeblick versucht zu sagen: "Schönes Nonius!"

Orange rocks.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2013)

*hust*


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juli 2013)

Geiles Ion, hat mir schon im WOMB Test sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2013)

Das Orange kommt total gut  Sehr schickes Ion


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2013)

ufo/ds für den Sohn von meinem schwager.






sooo vorhin fertig bekommen...Bikepark ready  für morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (13. Juli 2013)

seh nix


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (13. Juli 2013)

Artur ist das nicht der Rahmen von deinem Junior gewesen ?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2013)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Artur ist das nicht der Rahmen von deinem Junior gewesen ?



jepp... ist ihm aber zu klein geworden,- er fährt jetzt ein Helius AFR.


----------



## kephren23 (13. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jepp... ist ihm aber zu klein geworden,- er fährt jetzt ein Helius AFR.



Da lag doch noch Schnee wo er den bekommen hat


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Da lag doch noch Schnee wo er den bekommen hat



ja.


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juli 2013)

Der fängt ja gut an, der Sohn von deinem Schwager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2013)

nicolai on its way to pott-domination.


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ufo/ds für den Sohn von meinem schwager.
> sooo vorhin fertig bekommen...Bikepark ready  für morgen.


Top Artur, wir sind unterwegs ca 1/2 Std noch.
Bis gleich in Willingen.
Sendet Mobile
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Juli 2013)

Moin, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wo es hin gehört. Ich wollte einfach mal meine weiteren Eindrücke mit der XX1 mit Euch teilen und vielleicht bekomme ich auch noch zusätzlich Input. Habe heute 45 Km und 800 hm hinter mich gebracht. Was soll ich sagen, die XX1 funktioniert super. Aber, was mich total verwundert ist, dass ich den Eindruck habe, dass ich effektiver trete. Ich war früher bei 3x9 so häufig hektisch und wippend unterwegs. Das Gefühl habe ich heute nicht mehr. Irgendwie passt die XX1 besser zur Kinematik des Helius AM und man bekommt einen runderen und effektiveren Tritt als mit den anderen Gruppen hin. Hat das auch noch jemand anderes beobachtet? Oder liegt es an den 200 Gramm die ich am Ohrläppchen abgenommen habe?

Gebt mal Input.

Gruss,

Martin


----------



## kephren23 (14. Juli 2013)

könnte ich mir höchstens damit erklären das die XX1 steifer wäre als deine vorige XT. 
hatte so ein Gefühl auch als ich von na XT auf ne RaceFace umgestiegen bin, ob das wirklich so ist, weiß ich nich.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Der fängt ja gut an, der Sohn von deinem Schwager



das letzte männliche Fam.Mitglied noch ohne Nicolai, gehört nun auch der vergangenheit an... 

in 1-2 Jahren ist erst mal meine Tochter dran, sie fährt zur Zeit specialized.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (14. Juli 2013)

wieso 1-2 Jahre warten ? Nicolai ist doch bestimmt in der Lage für deine Tochter was zusammen zu schweißen ?
lass ihr doch einen schönen Rahmen von N schweißen


----------



## Schwabi (14. Juli 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


>



hallo,

sehr schönes ion16!

eine frage:
ist das ein normaler M rahmen mit einem standard 440er sitzrohr?
weil das sitzrohr sieht so lang aus, bzw. das ion gusset ist nicht so flach wie am ion20 oder ion18.

danke.

grüsse.


----------



## psychoo2 (14. Juli 2013)

Is ein ganz normaler M Rahmen.

Hab nix besonderes geordert


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juli 2013)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> wieso 1-2 Jahre warten ? Nicolai ist doch bestimmt in der Lage für deine Tochter was zusammen zu schweißen ?
> lass ihr doch einen schönen Rahmen von N schweißen



ach was...ich denke, für  sowas haben die keine Zeit.  

so ein standart HT Rahmen in S. wird auch bald reichen... 

mein sohn (13 J.) mit seinen über 1,70m. fährt ja auch schon einen Helius AFR in Gr. M. und kommt damit super klar. 
  gestern ist er  in Willingen damit voll abgegangen   

  @Rainer hab einige aus deiner Truppe getroffen, der
Kurpfälzische Dialekt  ist immer wieder gerne zu hören


----------



## hömma (15. Juli 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wo es hin gehört. Ich wollte einfach mal meine weiteren Eindrücke mit der XX1 mit Euch teilen und vielleicht bekomme ich auch noch zusätzlich Input. Habe heute 45 Km und 800 hm hinter mich gebracht. Was soll ich sagen, die XX1 funktioniert super. Aber, was mich total verwundert ist, dass ich den Eindruck habe, dass ich effektiver trete. Ich war früher bei 3x9 so häufig hektisch und wippend unterwegs. Das Gefühl habe ich heute nicht mehr. Irgendwie passt die XX1 besser zur Kinematik des Helius AM und man bekommt einen runderen und effektiveren Tritt als mit den anderen Gruppen hin. Hat das auch noch jemand anderes beobachtet? Oder liegt es an den 200 Gramm die ich am Ohrläppchen abgenommen habe?
> 
> Gebt mal Input.
> 
> ...



Also nach zwei Hausrunden und einer längeren Tour, wo neben schnellem Gerumpel, steilen Uphill-Rampen und ein wenig Airtime auch eine für unsere Region eher unübliche Transferpassage über Asphalt alles vertreten war, traue ich mich auch ein erstes Zwischenfazit zu ziehen: Ich bin extrem begeistert! 

Ich habe erst lange mit mir gehadert, oft im Ritzelrechner die einzelnen Kettenblatt-Varianten mit meinem alten 2x9-Setup verglichen und bin zum Entschluss gekommen, dass das 28er Blatt definitv reicht. Bergauf habe ich so meinen geliebten Schneckengang und die maximale Übersetzung von 2,8 reicht mir völlig aus. Das kleinste Ritzel hatte ich eigentlich nur testweise mal geschaltet. In der Ebene reicht das vorletzte Ritzel mir völlig, was ohnehin hier im Schwarzwald selten vorkommt, denn es geht entweder hoch oder runter. Wenn ich bergab in die Verlegenheit kommen sollte, noch in die Pedale treten zu wollen, habe ich defintiv die falsche Strecke gewählt.

Ob sich der neue Antrieb irgendwie auf die Effizienz meines Tritts auswirkt, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, aber es fühlt sich definitiv leichtgängiger an! Ich habe es auf die fehlende Kettenführung geschoben, die ich aktuell genau wie den abgeknibbelten Strebenschutz nicht vermisse. Type2 und die spezielle Kettenblatt-Verzahnung funktionieren wirklich toll. Trotz des 28er Kettenblatts und der neugewonnenen Bodenfreiheit würde aber ein Taco vielleicht doch mein Gewissen beruhigen. Gibt es da schon was für die kleinen Blätter?

Ich denke aber, dass die gefühlte Leichtigkeit vor allem auch durch das eingesparte Gewicht von sage und schreibe 700g (!!) kommt. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so viel ausmacht, auch wenn ich jetzt erstmal ohne Kefü oder Taco unterwegs bin. Ich war mit dem vorherigen Gewicht von 14,25kg bei klarem Abfahrtsfokus (CCDB Air, über 1700g an Gummi, RC2DH...) schon extrem zufrieden, jetzt fürchte ich den Ausschluss aus dem Unterforum! 

Und da das hier ein Bilderthread ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2013)

bevor ich deinen Text gelesen hab hatte ich mir nur die Bilder angeschaut, da unterwegs aufm Handy die Schrift immer so klein ist .

Mein Gedanke war, wow das die XX1 doch soviel an Gramm einspaart. Und das hast du ja auch im Text bestätigt. Is halt optisch etwas gewöhnungsbedüftig.
Ich werde zwar definitiv auf 2x10 gehen, aber hab letztens auch mal nen bissl hin und her gerechnet und denke das mir XX1 auch passt.  dafür optisch leider gar nicht, hoffe da wird sich bald was tun.

Freut mich und schöner Hobel ist es allemal!


----------



## Nicolai_16 (16. Juli 2013)

Schoenes Bike!!!!

leider gibts noch kein gescheiten Taco fuer die XX1 mit nem 28t Blatt. Das Taco (MRP extra fuer XX1 28-32t gedacht) schaut da ewig weit rueber... siehe bei mir:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1378090?in=set

ich hab einfach die grundplatte hergenommen u etwas Alu rangefeilt, ggf lass dir was gescheites fraesen u fertig/..

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1378089?in=set

gruss und viel SPASSSSS mit dein schoenes Radddlll


----------



## kephren23 (16. Juli 2013)

ahh und ich such wie nen wilder, nach dem der das Taco bearbeitet hatte!
gefunden .
Ich finds gut


----------



## Nicolai_16 (16. Juli 2013)

hehe erster,,,,


----------



## trailterror (16. Juli 2013)

Acros....macht budder bei de fisch....ich will auch

XX1 mit oder ohne führung? Was meinen die besitzer?


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Juli 2013)

Wie immer  für die gezeigten Modelle hier
und die XX1 ist schon eine feine Sache
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Acros....macht budder bei de fisch....ich will auch
> 
> XX1 mit oder ohne führung? Was meinen die besitzer?



Moin,

Ich habe die XOX von e thirteen montiert. Aber ich glaube, mehr so zur Beruhigung und wegen der Optik. Ne Führung mit Umlenkrolle brauchst man wirklich nicht mehr.

Gruss


----------



## beetle (16. Juli 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Also nach zwei Hausrunden und einer längeren Tour, wo neben schnellem Gerumpel, steilen Uphill-Rampen und ein wenig Airtime auch eine für unsere Region eher unübliche Transferpassage über Asphalt alles vertreten war, traue ich mich auch ein erstes Zwischenfazit zu ziehen: Ich bin extrem begeistert!



Schicke Kiste. War sie eigentlich auch schon vorher. Aber das XX1 macht den Hobel nachmal cleaner.


----------



## hömma (16. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> XX1 mit oder ohne führung? Was meinen die besitzer?



Also nach ein paar Wurzelteppichen, Treppen, Drops und dem üblichen Felsengerumpel bin ich tatsächlich überrascht, wie gut die Geschichte ganz ohne Kettenführung funktioniert. Nicht nur, dass die Kette bisher noch nicht vom Kettenblatt geflogen ist, auch hab ich sämtliche Lenkerband- und Panzertape-Bandagen von Ketten- und Druckstrebe entfernt und man hört trotzdem kaum was. 

Aber nach einer halben Woche will ich mich da noch nicht festlegen. Werde es mal weiter testen...



Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> gruss und viel SPASSSSS mit dein schoenes Radddlll



Danke dir und vielen Dank für die Anregung. Ich hab mir überlegt, anstatt den Taco zu bearbeiten, mir einfach so einen Ersatz-Taco wie diesen hier zu besorgen und mir dafür dann einen passenden Adapter basteln zu lassen:







Das 28er Kettenblatt ist schon so klein, dass der ISCG05/03 Adapter von Nicolai schon fast ohne Taco übersteht. 



WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Wie immer  für die gezeigten Modelle hier
> und die XX1 ist schon eine feine Sache
> Gruß aus dem Pott!



Danke Jens! Apropos Pott... bin am WE auf Heimatbesuch. Findet mal wieder ne größere Ausfahrt statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2013)

hömma schrieb:


>




ein Traum.


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Juli 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Also nach ein paar Wurzelteppichen, Treppen, Drops und dem üblichen Felsengerumpel bin ich tatsächlich überrascht, wie gut die Geschichte ganz ohne Kettenführung funktioniert. Nicht nur, dass die Kette bisher noch nicht vom Kettenblatt geflogen ist, auch hab ich sämtliche Lenkerband- und Panzertape-Bandagen von Ketten- und Druckstrebe entfernt und man hört trotzdem kaum was.
> 
> Aber nach einer halben Woche will ich mich da noch nicht festlegen. Werde es mal weiter testen...
> 
> ...



Moin,

Na toll Ihr Bären. Jetzt fahre ich am Samstag mit Family nach Bayern (Hopfensee, Füssen! Jens noch mal danke für den Tipp) und ihr mischt den Pott auf. Komme im August mal von Iserlohn wieder nach Dortmund. Gruss


----------



## mok2905 (16. Juli 2013)

Da bei Füssen ist schon schick, da war ich mit meinen Eltern vor einigen Jahren mal.

Samstag geht es nach Zell am See, mal die Kitzsteinhornabfahrt mitnehmen 

Mal mein Ion samt Fahrer bei der abendlichen Pflegestunde in Leogang.


----------



## Bohlig (16. Juli 2013)

Mein Bass läuft und läuft
Schneller und stabiler als der neumodische ami mist  
Leider kann ich euch grad kein Bild zeigen


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Juli 2013)

@hömma
Martin, bis wann bleibst du denn? Sonntag morgen fahren wir immer um 11.00 Uhr von der Dortmunder Bittermark los
Sonntag müsste ich es eigentlich auch schaffen
Und wenn nicht, können ja kurzfristig schauen, ob wir eine Runde hinbekommen
Würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen und Schnee sollte es auch nicht geben
 @Martin1508
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß am Hopfensee und du wirst mit der Familie auf deine Kosten kommen Das Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen
Ich bin ab Mittwoch auch für ein verlängertes Bikewochenende vor Ort
Wir wollen aber drei große Tagestouren fahren
Gruß Jens!


----------



## hömma (17. Juli 2013)

Geiles Ion! Blauer Lenker und Pendale kommen echt gut zum Raw look. Sind das Reverse Teile?



WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @hömma
> Martin, bis wann bleibst du denn? Sonntag morgen fahren wir immer um 11.00 Uhr von der Dortmunder Bittermark los
> Sonntag müsste ich es eigentlich auch schaffen
> Und wenn nicht, können ja kurzfristig schauen, ob wir eine Runde hinbekommen
> Würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen und Schnee sollte es auch nicht geben



Komme Donnerstag Abend an und haue Sonntag Nachmittag wieder ab. Muss mal schauen, wie es zeitlich passt mit dem ganzen Familienprogramm (und 3. Liga-Auftakt ). Melde mich! 

@Artur: DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mok2905 (17. Juli 2013)

Spank Spike Evo Lenker, DMR Vault Pedale, Hope Sattelklemme und E13 Kettenblatt,

bis auf die Sattelklemme kommt der Farbton auch in der Realität ganz gut hin


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> (und 3. Liga-Auftakt ).



wer denn ?


----------



## hömma (17. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wer denn ?



Nur der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2013)

selbst in schuld... 3 liga,- mit jena und aue und andere  kack vereine. 

die 4te liga rockt. 

*aachen 
*üerdigen
*rwe
*wattenscheid 
*fortuna köln 
*RWO
schade nur das wuppertal abgestiegen ist. 

na ja, bald spielen wir hier ehh allen in der "WEST Liga".  auch mit dem MSV , VFL Bochum usw. 


 diese liga rockt


----------



## hömma (17. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> selbst in schuld... 3 liga,-



Hammwa uns nicht ausgesucht, sondern dem gierigen Bauunternehmer zu verdanken. Wäre lieber in der 2. Liga geblieben und hätte diese Saison wieder um den Aufstieg in die erste mitgespielt. 

Die Saison wird super hart. Erst seit 2 Wochen die Lizenz in der Tasche, neuer Trainer und 2 Tage vor Saisonbeginn noch keine Mannschaft zusammen. Und dann gleich das Eröffnungsspiel gegen einen Aufstiegsfavoriten mit 11 Mann auf dem Platz, die sich letztes Wochenende zum ersten Mal gesehen haben. Ich hoffe, wir überleben die Saison mit einem blauen Auge, ein Abstieg würde die endgültige Insolvenz bedeuten...

Aber hier geht's ja um Bilder:



 



Vom letzten Ruhrpott-Besuch


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Hammwa uns nicht ausgesucht, sondern dem gierigen Bauunternehmer zu verdanken. Wäre lieber in der 2. Liga geblieben und hätte diese Saison wieder um den Aufstieg in die erste mitgespielt.
> 
> Die Saison wird super hart. Erst seit 2 Wochen die Lizenz in der Tasche, neuer Trainer und 2 Tage vor Saisonbeginn noch keine Mannschaft zusammen. Und dann gleich das Eröffnungsspiel gegen einen Aufstiegsfavoriten mit 11 Mann auf dem Platz, die sich letztes Wochenende zum ersten Mal gesehen haben. Ich hoffe, wir überleben die Saison mit einem blauen Auge, ein Abstieg würde die endgültige Insolvenz bedeuten...




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SORRY vorab wg OT  

ne du.... das könnt ihr euch über jahre abschminken, mit dem aufstieg, schau dir mal den RWE an wie lange die schon unten sind. von wattenscheid und uerdingen ganz zu schweigen.

 die grossen vereine S04/BVB sogen dafür das die kleineren NRW Vereine ihre eigene liga bekommen... 

sag mal warum schreibst du baden-baden auf russisch ?


----------



## hömma (17. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> SORRY vorab wg OT
> 
> ne du.... das könnt ihr euch über jahre abschminken, mit dem aufstieg, schau dir mal den RWE an wie lange die schon unten sind. von wattenscheid und uerdingen ganz zu schweigen.
> ...



Es ist die Sprache der hier am stärksten vertretenen Bevölkerungsgruppe. 

Dass wir erstmal nix mit dem Aufstieg zu tun haben werden, ist mir klar. Hab ich ja auch so geschrieben. In der 2. Liga hätten wir eine Chance gehabt, aber die wurde uns "genommen". Die 3. Liga ist in Ihrer derzeitigen Konstellation eigentlich ein finanzieller Sargnagel, außer man hat das Glück, so wie Karlsruhe direkt wieder aufzusteigen. Ansonsten ergeht einem schnell wie Aachen oder Bielefeld...

Hauptsache Bratwurst und lecker Köpi am Samstag


----------



## sinucello (17. Juli 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Ich war mit dem vorherigen Gewicht von 14,25kg bei klarem Abfahrtsfokus (CCDB Air, über 1700g an Gummi, RC2DH...) schon extrem zufrieden, jetzt fürchte ich den Ausschluss aus dem Unterforum!



ey hömma, isja hamma dat Teil. Hat jemand eine Idee bei welchem Gewicht man landen würde, wenn man dieses Rad mit ner Pinion aufbauen würde?


----------



## hömma (17. Juli 2013)

sinucello schrieb:


> ey hömma, isja hamma dat Teil. Hat jemand eine Idee bei welchem Gewicht man landen würde, wenn man dieses Rad mit ner Pinion aufbauen würde?



Danke! Wenn du mir sagst, wieviel der Pinion Rahmen genau wiegt, kann ich es dir anhand meiner Teileliste ungefähr herleiten, indem ich einfach Rahmen, Schaltung, Kurbel, Kassette und Innenlager weglasse.

Ich hab irgendwas mit 6,5kg im Kopf, kommt das hin?


----------



## kephren23 (17. Juli 2013)

ca 6,6 das kommt hin!

hier waren welche mein ich zwischen 14 und 16kg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinucello (17. Juli 2013)

Danke - ja, Nicolai gibt für den AM - M Rahmen 3,35 kg an (du liegst bei 3,145 - ist das wg. fehlendem ISCG?), für den AM Pinion in M 6,6 kg. Da ich aber nicht genau weiß, welche Komponenten dann noch dazukommen, bzw. wegfallen oder anders benötigt werden, wollte ich hier mal nachfragen. Meine Tendenz geht eher zum AC 650b aber das ist ja dann übertragbar.


----------



## hömma (17. Juli 2013)

sinucello schrieb:


> Danke - ja, Nicolai gibt für den AM - M Rahmen 3,35 kg an (du liegst bei 3,145 - ist das wg. fehlendem ISCG?), für den AM Pinion in M 6,6 kg. Da ich aber nicht genau weiß, welche Komponenten dann noch dazukommen, bzw. wegfallen oder anders benötigt werden, wollte ich hier mal nachfragen. Meine Tendenz geht eher zum AC 650b aber das ist ja dann übertragbar.



Ich habe einen eloxierten S-Rahmen. Ohne Steuersatz, Steckachse und ISCG-Adapter (der macht nur 40g aus) bin ich ganz knapp über 3kg. Nicolai wiegt glaub ich die Steckachse mit. Ansonsten kommen mir 3,35 etwas viel vor, wenn er nicht lackiert ist. 

Also mal angenommen, bei den 6,6kg wären Steckachse, Schaltgriff und Ritzel dabei (keine Ahnung, ob das so ist), käme ich bei meinem Aufbau auf 15,7 kg, wenn ich einen Pinion Rahmen in M einbauen würde. Klingt nach nem tollen Gewicht für so ein geniales Stück Technik.


----------



## sinucello (17. Juli 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Klingt nach nem tollen Gewicht für so ein geniales Stück Technik.


jep, vor allem wo ich die 2 Kg und mehr gerade abgenommen habe ;-). Fehlt nur noch die Kohle.


----------



## AlexanderT (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, hier mein gerade frisch aufgebautes Helius RoFR 09 in Candyrot Pulver! Mehr Bilder gibts in meinem Album!


----------



## kephren23 (18. Juli 2013)

geile Farbe! viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2013)

AlexanderT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hier mein gerade frisch aufgebautes Helius RoFR 09 in Candyrot Pulver!


Rohloff-Schaltzuge an der andere seite vom Steuerrohr vorbei führen und der "Hasenschlinge" wird merklich kleinen.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## AlexanderT (19. Juli 2013)

> Rohloff-Schaltzuge an der andere seite vom Steuerrohr vorbei führen und der "Hasenschlinge" wird merklich kleinen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Schlaufe sieht auf den Bildern deutlich größer aus, als sie ist. Auf der anderen Seite war sie größer


----------



## Joopie (19. Juli 2013)

AlexanderT schrieb:


> Die Schlaufe sieht auf den Bildern deutlich größer aus, als sie ist. Auf der anderen Seite war sie größer


da muss ich meinen landsmann recht geben  sieht aber viel professioneller aus
Groetjes Joopie


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Juli 2013)

Kucksdu hier: Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny1980 (20. Juli 2013)

afr mit sommerreifen


----------



## AlexanderT (20. Juli 2013)

> Kucksdu hier:


 Ist das Plastik-Spiralkabel?


----------



## wunny1980 (20. Juli 2013)

ne. ungekürzte bremsleitungen. feinfschliff kommt noch


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2013)

ich glaub ehr meint dies komische gewickel an den rad vom dutsh


----------



## AlexanderT (20. Juli 2013)

Richtig


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Juli 2013)

AlexanderT schrieb:


> Ist das Plastik-Spiralkabel?


Ja  ist Praktisch und schnell wieder ab bei bedarf, gibbet bei Conrad
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (21. Juli 2013)

Helius AM *2.0* (neu sind: Reverb inkl. grauer Leitung, Kurbel, ChainGuide, Laufräder)

und bevor gemeckert wird - Vorbauhöhe ist noch nicht final und der Flaschenhalter bleibt


----------



## AlexanderT (21. Juli 2013)

Durchdachter und edler Aufbau, gefällt!  auch wenn ich nicht so ganz auf Systemlaufräder stehe


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2013)

Sehr schön 
Nur die Reverbleitung würde mir so ein wenog Angst machen!
Haste deine XTR Blätter schon runtergeschruppt oder einfach wegen einer anders gewollten Größe die drauf?

G.


----------



## provester (21. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Nur die Reverbleitung würde mir so ein wenog Angst machen!
> Haste deine XTR Blätter schon runtergeschruppt oder einfach wegen einer anders gewollten Größe die drauf?
> 
> G.



Danke! Hatte mit mir gehadert es gegen ein Ion 16 einzutauschen - kann mich aber nicht davon trennen, deshalb gab´s jetzt noch den neuen LRS - für mich ist es jetzt FERTIG (mal sehen wie lange..)

Reverb-Leitung ist schon auf Minimum - wenn man die Kabelführung weiter unten montiert, dann staucht es die Leitung beim Absenken - bisher hatte ich aber keinerlei Probleme - so richtig gefallen will es mir aber auch noch nicht 

Wollte zweifach - daher die anderen Blätter, reicht mir seit zwei Jahren absolut aus und ist bisher sorgenfrei..


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2013)

Laufradsatz paßt natürlich wie die Faust aufs Auge
Würde aber jetzt erstmal ständig kontrollieren ob sich die Leitung, besonders jetzt bei den staubigen Bedingungen, net recht schnell in die Dämpferbefestigungshülse ne Rille schleift. Ist ja doch ununterbrochen in Bewegung.

Das du nur 2 Blätter fährst hab ich erst gesehen nachdem ich das letzte geschrieben hatte

G.


----------



## provester (21. Juli 2013)

Hat in den letzten Monaten nur ein wenig Farbe vom Eloxal der Hülse abgerubbelt - schleift ja auch nur, wenn die Stütze unten ist..

Bin mal gespannt was der LRS so kann - vor allem was die Haltbarkeit anbelangt.. Bin von mit ohne Schlauch schonmal begeistert!


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juli 2013)

wieder geile bikes auf der seite heute hier!


----------



## RaulEndymion (23. Juli 2013)

In der aktuellen Sommer-Ausführung.


----------



## softbiker (23. Juli 2013)

AlexanderT schrieb:


>



Ist dass ein XL-Rahmen mit Ler-Oberrohr?


----------



## AlexanderT (23. Juli 2013)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ist dass ein XL-Rahmen mit Ler-Oberrohr?



Scheint durch die Perspektive etwas komisch rüberzukommen  Ist ein ganz normaler M-Rahmen  Andere Fotos findest du in meinem Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Juli 2013)

grüne Spacer untern Vorbau.....


----------



## muddiver (25. Juli 2013)

die leuchten auch im dunkeln


----------



## bergroller (25. Juli 2013)

Kann man sicherlich mit LED was mach


----------



## kephren23 (25. Juli 2013)

Schauen witzig aus!


----------



## Obstbrot (26. Juli 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>


och menno ich will auch sowas


----------



## Elfriede (26. Juli 2013)

Dann kauf es doch:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,28;product=30453


----------



## StephHoe (1. August 2013)

Und hier mal mein neu Aufgebautes etwas "betagtes" Bass TFR.
Kleine Feinarbeiten (Reverb Sattelstütze usw.) werden noch gemacht


----------



## wosch (2. August 2013)

Schönes Bass, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Joshua60 (2. August 2013)

Wirklich schön




Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2013)

jetzt pack ich mal richtich retro aus (gegen den trend) ..............  NICOLAI Lambda ST 











heute gekauft.


----------



## amajo (2. August 2013)

super geil...bitte in den retro helius thread damit...!


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2013)

amajo schrieb:


> super geil...bitte in den retro helius thread damit...!


*hust*

da gehört ein nicolai lambda nicht rein... 






habs mir heute aus  trotz  einz gekauft. 

 noch ein echtes kunstwerk... wie zb. druckstreben kompl. durchgeschweisst... 




















nicht wie heute alles schnell/schnell.


----------



## xMARTINx (2. August 2013)

Der Rahmen ist hammer, aber Aufbau bleibt nicht so oder?


----------



## amajo (2. August 2013)

viel spass mit dem schönen teil!!!
die anschaffung hat sich gelohnt...ich spreche da aus erfahrung...die zeit wird reif sein, wenn die leute endlich müde werden den immer schnelleren trends zu folgen...und wieder das haben wollen, was sie immer gut fanden, als sie noch jung (geblieben) waren. aber leider wirds dann meistens teuer, weil die nachfrage das angebot übertrifft...da alle ihre schönen teile eingestampft haben.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist hammer, aber Aufbau bleibt nicht so oder?



Martin der aufbau ist murx...  


die teile+gabel werden alle verkauft,- der rahmen in orig. schwarz matt gepulvert 

krass auf dem foto ist ne delle im oberrohr zu sehen,- hab gerade mal geschaut...nix zu sehen ???  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amajo (2. August 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist hammer, aber Aufbau bleibt nicht so oder?



wenn alles original so ist..."period correct" dann nichts verneuspachteln.

shit...ich fang schon wieder an...


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2013)

amajo schrieb:


> wenn alles original so ist..."period correct" dann nichts verneuspachteln.
> 
> shit...ich fang schon wieder an...



ich kann mir den rahmen sogar an die wand hängen...


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. August 2013)

Glückwunsch 
Cooles Gerät, ich wollte auch mal eins haben, aber dann ist es ja das M-Pire geworden.


----------



## WODAN (3. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Martin der aufbau ist murx...
> 
> 
> die teile+gabel werden alle verkauft,- der rahmen in orig. schwarz matt gepulvert
> ...



Danke das Du ihn gekauft hast, wäre fast schwach geworden


----------



## xMARTINx (3. August 2013)

Ich würd selbst solch ein Rad halbwegs modern aufbauen wenn ich es fahren will... Bin gespannt was an Ende draus wird


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Danke das Du ihn gekauft hast, wäre fast schwach geworden



700,- euro kompl. so wie es das steht ist mehr als super


----------



## tommi101 (4. August 2013)

Schönes Kettenfahrzeug, Artur! 
Ich bin gespannt wie Du es uns am Ende präsentieren wirst.

Hast Du noch genug Flacheisen da um dem Baukran noch ein Paar Verstärkungen einzuschweissen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. August 2013)

Der braucht nicht noch mehr Stabi.
Abe die Delle am Oberrohr sieht schon exponiert aus, wenn da in Natura nichts zu sehen sein sollte.


----------



## Timmy35 (5. August 2013)

Hey Artur, ich sehe gerade, dass Du jetzt endlich auch eine vernümpftige Bremse hast.

Geiler Hobel


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. August 2013)

Immer auf die gleiche Stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (5. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Immer auf die gleiche Stelle



In your face!

Aber es steht ja dabei, dass der Aufbau Murx ist und irgendwie muss man den Panzer ja etwas leichter bekommen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. August 2013)

Na hoffentlich peppt Arthur das Rad nicht mit MK´s und Fox Air Dämpfer auf um die 15kg zu knacken 
Spaß beiseite, bin gespannt auf den Aufbau


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2013)

Hab heute meine Räder abgefackelt.....










ähmmmm.... abfackeln lassen


----------



## Martin1508 (8. August 2013)

Zitat Till Lindemann: " Mein Herz brennt".


----------



## [ApeX] (8. August 2013)

Coole Idee Rainer!


----------



## Dutshlander (8. August 2013)

nee Heiß
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. August 2013)

Ihr habt ja nicht mehr alle


----------



## Schnapsi (9. August 2013)

Lambda: Sieht etwas arg schwer aus das Teil, aber das Konzept finde ich eigentlich richtig geil. Verdammt kurze Strebe hinten, kurzes Steuerrohr und dennoch viel Federweg. Würde ich gerne mal fahren... Sieht nach einem sehr verspielten Bike aus das langsamer bewegt werden muss bei gleicher Technik als eines mit aktueller Geo. Grobschlächtiges Bike für die die es gerne Technisch haben oder so. 

Lieber aber vielleicht mi aktuellen Streben etc. gefertigt, damits etwas leichter wird.


----------



## onkel2306 (10. August 2013)

Mein's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (10. August 2013)

Applaus furs gelungenes Foddo
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## trailterror (10. August 2013)

Aber echt


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. August 2013)

großes Kino hier


----------



## Simbl (11. August 2013)

Danke an mei Mudda und da Guru


----------



## kephren23 (11. August 2013)

schöne Bilder!
Ich bin immernoch für das Gelbe Gabelcasting


----------



## Simbl (11. August 2013)

Ja ich weiß Aber ich kann mich einfach nicht dazu überwinden ne fast neue 2000 Gabel auseinander zunehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. August 2013)

is ja richtig! sieht auch so supergeil aus.


----------



## trailterror (11. August 2013)

PORN pur  und da gehts jetzt mal hin....


----------



## kroiterfee (11. August 2013)

gelbe gabel wäre hammer!


----------



## Triple F (12. August 2013)

Kann man Wolken eloxieren ? Perfekt wie der Himmel im dritten Bild die Ara-Farben angenommen hat.


----------



## amajo (14. August 2013)

nucleon tfr...endlich kette links....


----------



## Elfriede (14. August 2013)

Geiles Gerät!


----------



## wosch (15. August 2013)

@amajo: Du hast mein Traumbike!


----------



## amajo (15. August 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> @amajo: Du hast mein Traumbike!



danke...muss sagen...für mich ist auch ein traum in erfüllung gegangen...


----------



## AlexanderT (16. August 2013)

Super schickes Nucleon!


----------



## nicolai.fan (16. August 2013)

Top Bike 
Bitte Griffe drehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (17. August 2013)

Hab mal ein neues Bild gemacht.


----------



## amajo (18. August 2013)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Top Bike
> Bitte Griffe drehn



in welche richtung drehen??? laut syntace montage gehört das so...und macht für mich sinn...aber man lernt ja nicht aus!


----------



## nicolai.fan (18. August 2013)

laut Syntace werden sie so montiert 

http://www.syntace.de/fileserver/syntace/FILES/screw_on_gripz_montageanleitung_vers12365.pdf


----------



## amajo (18. August 2013)

...ok...werde es mal probieren...hat sich bisher für mich bewährt...wird ja dann sicher nochmal besser! danke


----------



## krawa (19. August 2013)

Ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden, so mußte ich meine Beiden mit in den Deister nehmen !!!!


----------



## Dutshlander (19. August 2013)

täuscht es oder sind die Flanken vom Speed-King in Rahmenfarbe
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kloetenkoem (19. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> täuscht es oder sind die Flanken vom Speed-King in Rahmenfarbe
> Groetjes D-Lander


 
Auge

das haut fast hin, einen Tick zu rötlich. Sind noch die alten SpeedKings


----------



## ssiemund (19. August 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden, so mußte ich meine Beiden mit in den Deister nehmen !!!!


 
... ich fand's gut das beide dabei waren  Danke für die Probefahrt 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## krawa (19. August 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... ich fand's gut das beide dabei waren  Danke für die Probefahrt
> Gruß
> Stephan



Ich habe zu danken, für die tolle Deister-Führung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawa (19. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> täuscht es oder sind die Flanken vom Speed-King in Rahmenfarbe
> Groetjes D-Lander



Sind wirklich gaaaaaaaaanz dicht dran.


----------



## chickenway-user (20. August 2013)




----------



## aka (20. August 2013)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



Darf so viel Gewicht ueberhaupt auf den Hecktraeger 

Gruss,
 Andi.


----------



## dioXxide (23. August 2013)

Hier mein aktuelles Bike, nach fünf Jahren endlich wieder ein Nicolai:
















Nächste Woche kommen noch metallic rote Decals drauf.
Gabel und Dämpfer werden irgendwann durch Luftfederung ersetzt - derzeit fährt es sich einfach zu gut damit und die 2006er MZ 66 RC2X ist quasi im Neuzustand. 
Falls jemand einen 215er MZ Roco TST Air verkauft - bitte melden


----------



## kephren23 (23. August 2013)

Schick 
ne schwarze bremse wäre fett


----------



## trailterror (23. August 2013)

gute Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2013)

G.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2013)

dioXxide schrieb:


> endlich wieder ein Nicolai:



egal was alles noch kommt.... das Helius AM ist und bleibt das beste Rad welches -N- jemals gebaut hat


----------



## dioXxide (23. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Schick
> ne schwarze bremse wäre fett



Danke. Ich habe bewusst eine silberne M4 genommen, da die Stahlflexleitungen sowieso silbern sind, diverse Anbauteile auch und das das Bild bei dem ganzen schwarz etwas "auflockert".


----------



## mok2905 (23. August 2013)

Auf jeden fall Knaller das Teil. So und nicht anders.



(Bis auf den Sattel )


----------



## hoschi2007 (23. August 2013)

mach aber keine roten Decals drauf. Das wird sonst zu viel!
Lass es so oder mach schwarze druff


----------



## Midgetman (23. August 2013)

Die weißen Decals passen perfekt zur Gabel - so lassen. Schönes Teil.


----------



## Nippes80 (25. August 2013)

Gerade frisch aus Saalbach, Leogang, Kitzsteinhorn & Wagain zurück....und was soll ich sagen "I F***ing Love it!!!!"
Und da das AM aus dem 2014er Portfolio rausgeflogen ist sehe ich das Baik zusätzlich als stabile Geldanlage!!!


----------



## trailterror (25. August 2013)

Sehr schönes bike hast du da


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. August 2013)

sehr schönes Nicolai  aber was soll diese KeFü bringt das was ?


----------



## Nippes80 (25. August 2013)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> sehr schönes Nicolai  aber was soll diese KeFü bringt das was ?



Ist nur Geräuchoptimierung...die Kette schlägt weniger unten an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. August 2013)

Sehr geiler Aufbau. Trifft mein Geschmack!!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. August 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


>



ultra


----------



## Obstbrot (27. August 2013)

zack bäm!  mein schwarzes ross


----------



## WODAN (27. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Sehr schönes bike hast du da



Sehe ich genauso, geniales Bike, Hardcore Aufbau, Top!


----------



## chrisle (28. August 2013)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> zack bäm!  mein schwarzes ross
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1456050


 
Gefällt mir, nur den Strebenschutz könnte man schöner.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2013)

Mal zwei richtige Mb´s wieder...wenn man die ganzen anderen Leichtkramkonstruktionen der anderen Hersteller, die man gerade wieder von der Eurobike mitbekommt, ansehen muß

G.


----------



## kephren23 (28. August 2013)

das hab ich auch gedacht, vorallem sehen alle Hersteller sehr ähnlich aus!!!


----------



## acid-driver (29. August 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild vom neuen. Jetzt kommt die Tage noch die Reverb und dann isses erstmal fertig. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Luke-VTT (29. August 2013)

Tolles Argon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2013)

Nicolai wäre fast ein Grund nommal ein Ht zu kaufen....

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nicolai wäre fast ein Grund nommal ein Ht zu kaufen....
> 
> G.


lohnt sich
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> lohnt sich
> Groetjes D-Lander



Dummerweise hab ich ein perfektes Ht

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> lohnt sich
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LB JÃ¶rg schrieb:


> Dummerweise hab ich ein perfektes Ht
> G.


NÃ¶, sehe kein  Ð-Argon in dein Galerie/Bilder 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## frfreshman (30. August 2013)

Einzige Kommentare zur Reverb-Leitungsverlegung die ich gebrauchen kann sind Tauschangebote für eine Stealth.


----------



## Luke-VTT (30. August 2013)

Traumhaft gutes Argon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (30. August 2013)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Einzige Kommentare zur Reverb-Leitungsverlegung die ich gebrauchen kann sind Tauschangebote für eine Stealth.


oder ein seitenschneider
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## wildbiker (31. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> das hab ich auch gedacht, vorallem sehen alle Hersteller sehr ähnlich aus!!!



die kommen ja auch alle vom gleichen asiatischen schweisser  ...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## barbarissima (31. August 2013)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Einzige Kommentare zur Reverb-Leitungsverlegung die ich gebrauchen kann sind Tauschangebote für eine Stealth.


Ja wenn man über die Reverbleitung nicht meckern darf, dann gibt es gar nichts mehr zu meckern  Sehr hübsches Argon


----------



## frfreshman (31. August 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ja wenn man über die Reverbleitung nicht meckern darf, dann gibt es gar nichts mehr zu meckern  Sehr hübsches Argon



Die grünen slider der KeFü hättest kritisieren können, dann hätte ich mich vielleicht sogar aufgerafft und bereitliegende schwarze montiert.


----------



## barbarissima (31. August 2013)

Bei dem ganzen Orange und Blau fallen die grünen Dinger gar nicht auf  Kannste also dran lassen


----------



## chrisle (2. September 2013)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Einzige Kommentare zur Reverb-Leitungsverlegung die ich gebrauchen kann sind Tauschangebote für eine Stealth.


 

Bombe!
Was ist das für ein Bash Guard? Oder gehört das zur Kefü?


----------



## frfreshman (2. September 2013)

chrisle schrieb:


> Bombe!
> Was ist das für ein Bash Guard? Oder gehört das zur Kefü?



Gehört zusammen:
Straitline Silent Guide


----------



## chrisle (2. September 2013)

Schade, aber danke!


----------



## frfreshman (2. September 2013)

chrisle schrieb:


> Schade, aber danke!



Kann man aber auch einzeln kaufen denke ich.


----------



## WODAN (2. September 2013)

Mal wieder ein Update an meinem Lieblingsbike: EVO!

Neu sind: Gabel, Kurbel, Bremsen usw...





Eventuell kommen noch die Sticker der Gabel ab, Einstellknöpfe Fox RC4 werden noch schwarz eloxiert, Leitungsführung der Gabel wurde montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (2. September 2013)

Geil geil


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2013)

Besser

G.


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. September 2013)

Geniales EVO
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Luke-VTT (2. September 2013)

Geniales Evo!


----------



## WODAN (3. September 2013)

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2013)

Bernd
 mein nächster rahmen wir auch schw. elox


----------



## mok2905 (3. September 2013)

Ich hätt meins gern lila


----------



## Triple F (3. September 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Update an meinem Lieblingsbike: EVO!



Meine Meinung kennste ja...


----------



## pfalz (4. September 2013)

Das EVO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (4. September 2013)

@ WODAN

einfach nur


----------



## Elfriede (4. September 2013)

Affentittengeil das Evo!


----------



## WODAN (4. September 2013)

Was meint Ihr, Aufkleber der Dorado ab? 

Oder auf dem Rahmen kleinen Nicolai Aufkleber in weiss


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2013)

Schwere Frage...ideswegen würde ich sagen nein und nein 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (4. September 2013)

Das Dorado ab. M und Manitou lassen, also der untere teil.

Ein N in weiß auf den Rahmen, "Druckstreben"


----------



## WODAN (4. September 2013)

Eigentlich mache ich fast alle Aufkleber immer ab: Felgen,Rahmen,Gabel usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (4. September 2013)

Ja find ich auch gut, nur hier würde das gut kommen.


----------



## poldi222 (5. September 2013)

Hab mir erlaubt den Pinsel an deiner Gabel anzulegen


----------



## WODAN (5. September 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Hab mir erlaubt den Pinsel an deiner Gabel anzulegen



Danke, glaube alle Aufkleber müssen ab, oder ich überklebe sie erst einmal mit matt schwarzer Folie


----------



## KHUJAND (5. September 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Danke, glaube alle Aufkleber müssen ab, oder ich überklebe sie erst einmal mit matt schwarzer Folie



nicht abmachen...


----------



## poldi222 (5. September 2013)

Hab ich mit meinem Dämfer auch gemacht (übergeklebt). Hab dafür so eine 3D Carbon Folie genommen die mein Nachbar über hatte.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Danke, glaube alle Aufkleber müssen ab, oder ich überklebe sie erst einmal mit matt schwarzer Folie



Kann mir schon vorstellen das es dir in den Fingern juckt die abzuziehen
Laß sie halt einfach noch ein halbes Jahr dran und zieh sie dann ab....so nach dem Motto "Öfter mal was neues"

  @Poldi: Hab ich bis jetzt auch bei jedem Monarch gemacht. Habe aber gestern den vierten zerstörten Monarchen aus meinem Nucli ersetzt und jetzt hatte ich keine Lust mer auf zusern

G.


----------



## poldi222 (5. September 2013)

Der Vorteil bei der Dorado ist ja das die Decals alle weiss sind und nicht bunt (dieses rot/weiss...). Von daher passt beides, komplett mit oder komplett ohne. 

Der Monarch mit seinen Decals sieht einfach schrecklich aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Der Monarch mit seinen Decals sieht einfach schrecklich aus.



Ich bin ja auch blöd. Hätte ja gestern beim Luftkammer verkleinern, einfach eine der Hülsen, wo der Aufkleber shon ab ist, drüber stecken können 

G.


----------



## poldi222 (5. September 2013)

Du meinst, ein schon gecleantes Luftkammergehäuse? Tja, pech...


Naja, das gehört jetzt nicht hierher. Geht hier um die Dorado und dem was dranhängt. Hammer Teil, echt!


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. September 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Hab mir erlaubt den Pinsel an deiner Gabel anzulegen


 
War auch genau mein Gedanke, bis auf das weiße M auf dem Fender alles runter. Total nackig würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (5. September 2013)

Schaut hier und auch ganz in schwarz.


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2013)

Inhalt!

1 x Helius ST
2 x Ion 18 
1 x Ion 18 Pinion

+ Marschgepäck


----------



## Simbl (5. September 2013)

Und wer sie findet bekommt n Bier


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2013)

Oh ja....hab eh schon wieder unterhopfen


----------



## franky-biking (5. September 2013)

Tolles Auto!


----------



## Guent (6. September 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Inhalt!
> 
> 1 x Helius ST
> 2 x Ion 18
> ...



Na Hut ab! 

Fast wär ja auch noch meine Möhre dazu gekommen...hahaha! NÄCHSTES MAL!!!


----------



## barbarissima (6. September 2013)

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob ihr den zweiten Schuh auch noch dabei hattet ......


----------



## Simbl (6. September 2013)

Jau das war was. Am selben Tag in Winterberg UND Stromberg. Also 3x Autopack Aktion


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. September 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Jau das war was. Am selben Tag in Winterberg UND Stromberg. Also 3x Autopack Aktion



Respekt dafür

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (6. September 2013)

Apropos Understatement





Und ewig lockt das Weib .... äähhh Bike.
Durfte mit ins Büro für die Feierabendrunde im Anschluss.

Euch ein sommerliches Finale, nutzt das WE!!


----------



## WODAN (6. September 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Apropos Understatement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah


----------



## KHUJAND (8. September 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> yeah



da isser. 







hab ja schon feuchte augen bei einpacken gehabt.


----------



## WODAN (8. September 2013)

^^^ Verrate doch nicht immer alles


----------



## barbarissima (8. September 2013)

Sieht in schwarz richtig böse aus


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. September 2013)

Rohloff Ausfallende?
Hätte ich auch Bock drauf, mit ner fetten Shiver drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (8. September 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Rohloff Ausfallende?
> Hätte ich auch Bock drauf, mit ner fetten Shiver drin



So war mein Lambda Nr.2 aufgebaut: Shiver, Rohloff, Gustav M...


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

So erste Runde gedreht! läuft 

Leider noch nicht ganz fertig, also noch nicht ganz Salonfähig die beiden! 





demnächst mehr......


----------



## Eksduro (9. September 2013)

Haha ... nun auch noch mit offiziellen teaser ... du bist der knaller  

Aber ich bin u bleibe gespannt , vor allem aufs ion


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

Ja ich dachte mir wenn ich jetzt richtige Fotos mache wird es mir und vorallem den Bikes einfach nicht gerecht, aber das es hier nicht heißt es wäre nicht fahrbereit hab ich das halt mal so gemacht.
Nächste Woche kommt aufjedenfall noch ne Menge Kleinkram.


----------



## trailterror (9. September 2013)

Deine inszenierung ist ja mal richtig geil


----------



## Martin1508 (9. September 2013)

Ich glaube, die Bikes sind wie Bielefeld. Die gibt es eigentlich garnicht;-)

Grusd


----------



## Timmy35 (9. September 2013)

Aber wenn die wie Bielefeld sind, dass muss kephren doch bikes bauen, um zu vertuschen, dass es die echten bikes nicht gibt. 

Ich bin gespannt.....


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

Bielefeld .

Naja um allem gerecht zu werden, Meiner Freundin, Mir, den Bikes und euch, kann ich es so leider noch nicht zeigen, sieht ja aus wie zusammen geschustert, und nich das es heißt, für die Vitrine gut aber funzen tut da nix.

Die erste Runde um den Block gestern war sehr erfolgreich.
Bei der V4 reicht auch nur ne Vorderradbremse .

Optisch bin ich zufrieden wie es geworden ist! Wenn die Schönheitspflege kommt dann sogar sehr.
Gestern habe ich mich in Sachen Zugführung noch einmal umentschieden das muss noch erledigt werden.


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ja ich dachte mir wenn ich jetzt richtige Fotos mache wird es mir und vorallem den Bikes einfach nicht gerecht, aber das es hier nicht heißt es wäre nicht fahrbereit hab ich das halt mal so gemacht.
> Nächste Woche kommt aufjedenfall noch ne Menge Kleinkram.



Einfach mal wieder richtig hammer Der Koch kommt immer wieder durch 
Erst ein kleine Amuse Gueule zubereitet und später folgt dann der Hauptgang, aber zuerst wird man in kleinen Schritten darauf vorbereitet
Alles richtig gemacht
Darauf habe ich mir gerade eine Helles Augustiner aufgemacht
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## kephren23 (14. September 2013)

Zum Wohle!!! Und vielen dank schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dioXxide (14. September 2013)

...mein Helius AM hat ein kleines Update erfahren (Gabel/Dämpfer/Kurbel/Variostütze).


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2013)

bohh ist das geil.


----------



## kephren23 (14. September 2013)

Sehr sehr geil. Schöner Aufbau!


----------



## trailterror (14. September 2013)




----------



## WilliWildsau (14. September 2013)

Kann mich da nur anschließen


----------



## Nippes80 (14. September 2013)

Hammer AM.....


----------



## kephren23 (15. September 2013)

Auf gehts in den Wald. Vielleicht entstehen da auch einige Fotos


----------



## trailterror (15. September 2013)

Wir warten.....oder ists bike aufm weg zum wald zu dreckig geworden


----------



## kephren23 (15. September 2013)

Nee gar nich dreckig. Denke das ist einfach schmutzabweisend .

Etwas Geduld noch, aber wird heute noch was werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (15. September 2013)

Bei dem spannungsbogen den du hier seit monaten aufziehst, müssen granatenbilder folgen bei denen einem die kinnlade runterfällt


----------



## kephren23 (15. September 2013)

Na es sind erstmal Fotos, richtige folgen noch, hatten nur die kleine knipse dabei.


----------



## trailterror (15. September 2013)

Na dann loooooooos. Hau se rein


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Na es sind erstmal Fotos, richtige folgen noch, hatten nur die kleine knipse dabei.



Die sind schon mal derbe genial geworden

Da habt ihr echt zwei wunderschöne Unikate

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## nicolai.fan (15. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Na es sind erstmal Fotos, richtige folgen noch, hatten nur die kleine knipse dabei.




Alle Achtung


----------



## kephren23 (15. September 2013)

Soo fertig! fast zufrieden schon. 










*ION 16*














































*AC*


























































Hehe Vincent doch geschafft 

da waren wohl einige stasimäßig im Fotoalbum unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (15. September 2013)

Wtf !!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicolai.fan (15. September 2013)

Nochmals


----------



## franz.p. (15. September 2013)

habe auch was neues...
Kette links


----------



## Deleted 23985 (15. September 2013)

wahhhhhsinnnnnn, sind die räder geil!!!!! ich sag nur eins: es werden die besten bikes des monats!!!!!!! respekt vor dieser arbeit!


----------



## Obstbrot (15. September 2013)

du saust das bike aber auch mal ordentlich ein oder? 
beide einfach der knaller


----------



## kephren23 (15. September 2013)

Klar!
dachten eigentlich heute schon passiert, aber der Regen blieb aus.


----------



## DennisRein (15. September 2013)

Freitag der 13. brachte mir dieses gute Stück ein 
Tschüss alter Bock, ich hab ne Neue ;D


----------



## schnubbi81 (16. September 2013)

Weltklasse!


----------



## WODAN (16. September 2013)

@kephren23: wow, bin nicht oft sprachlos!


----------



## trailterror (16. September 2013)

Da steckt echt herzblut drin! Top, auch wenn nicht alles meinem pers.geschmack entspricht, die dinger sind wohl einmalig. Saubere arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (16. September 2013)

mmhhhh, eigentlich zu schade zum Biken 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## lakekeman (16. September 2013)

Respekt vor der geleisteten Arbeit , optisch aber leider gar nicht mein Fall . Aber kann ja nicht jedem gefallen


----------



## kloetenkoem (16. September 2013)

Gut das das hier nicht auf der vorherigen Seite zu sehen ist.


----------



## dioXxide (16. September 2013)

...bei dem grünen Helius AC und dem ION 16 - was ist der Einsatzzweck, dass da an beiden Rädern eine Hope V4 verbaut wurde?


----------



## acid-driver (16. September 2013)

Der Mann ist Koch 

Spaß bei Seite, wahrscheinlich haben Ihm/Ihr die Bremsen einfach gefallen. Mir hätte auch die M4 gereicht, fand die V4 aber einfach geiler 

Ich muss gestehen, mir gefällt das grüne Rad schon fast besser, obwohl in beiden sehr viel Arbeit steckt 

Aber das ist Geschmackssache, ist ja nicht jeder Silber-Fan


----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Soo fertig! fast zufrieden schon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





doch doch...


----------



## barbarissima (16. September 2013)

@kephren23


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2013)

franz.p. schrieb:


> habe auch was neues...
> Kette links



Endlichmal wieder ein anständiges Rad


  @kephren23: Zu deinem sag ich mal nix...wurd ja schon alles gesagt


G.


----------



## sluette (16. September 2013)

@kephren23: Schöne Bikes, für mich ein bisschen zu perfekt aber egal. Warum hast du am ION U-Scheiben zwischen Bremssattel und PM Aufnahme montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (16. September 2013)

Wahrscheinlich hat er die Hope-Scheibe in 183mm verbaut, das ION hat PM180


----------



## kephren23 (16. September 2013)

Danke an alle schonmal. Alles gefragte wurde ja auch direkt beantwortet.
die V4 sieht einfach geil aus und da ich sie echt günstig bekommen hab warum nich?!
ja sind 183mm Scheiben. Uns falls die frage noch kommen sollte. Der Adapter hat vorn an der Scheibe geschliffen  und ich entlüfte und entlüfte  .

@ barbarissima
Noch erstmal nix in zwei Jahren dann wieder denk ich, aber es gibt Ideen .


----------



## pfalz (17. September 2013)

@kephren23: WELTKLASSE!! 

Ich fahre an meinem ION 16 im Enduroeinsatz auch V4 am VR und V2 am HR, warum nicht?


----------



## wosch (17. September 2013)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Gut das das hier nicht auf der vorherigen Seite zu sehen ist.



Schöne Dreck-Pics. SO muss ein Bike aussehen.


----------



## dioXxide (17. September 2013)

...warum hat Nicolai den Umlenkhebel am Helius eigentlich geändert? Mein damaliges Helius FR hatte auch einen ausgefrästen, wie auf dem Bild oben - mein jetziges Helius AM einen ohne Ausfräsung - den alten fand ich schöner. Gab es wirklich Probleme mit gebrochenen ULH?


----------



## Tuti (17. September 2013)

@ kephren sehr schön. 






das AM vom dioXxide ist einfach stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (17. September 2013)

Moin, schon mal jemand auf die aktuelle Stock List geachtet? Alter Falter! Und wer hat nochmal gesagt, das Ion 16 gibt es nicht als Pinion? Sind zwei oder drei in Small on Stock.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## der-gute (17. September 2013)

is Attitude Bikes Pleite gegangen?

das sind ja alles nur Kindergrößen...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, schon mal jemand auf die aktuelle Stock List geachtet? Alter Falter! Und wer hat nochmal gesagt, das Ion 16 gibt es nicht als Pinion? Sind zwei oder drei in Small on Stock.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Martin



Zum Glück ist da kein passendes für mich dabei...puhhh...

G.


----------



## provester (18. September 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> is Attitude Bikes Pleite gegangen?
> 
> das sind ja alles nur Kindergrößen...



 war auch mein erster Gedanke..

Schade, wieder einmal nur Kindergrößen bzw. max. Größe "m"


----------



## aka (18. September 2013)

sind wohl ruecklaeufer aus asien... hoffentlich gibts irgendwann auch ruecklaeufer aus Kenia, die Massais muessten doch eher XL fahren, oder?


----------



## Elfriede (18. September 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, schon mal jemand auf die aktuelle Stock List geachtet? Alter Falter! Und wer hat nochmal gesagt, das Ion 16 gibt es nicht als Pinion? Sind zwei oder drei in Small on Stock.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Martin



Puh, zum Glück bin ich gerade pleite...

Argon RoCC Pinion Gr. M ZS44/56" 

Ach und außerdem ist 26 Zoll ja eh ein Auslaufmodell.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. September 2013)

ohhhh... 
is ja wahnsinnig viel was da zurückgekommen ist .  wird schwer sein das alles noch zu verkaufen.


mal sehen bin am  4 okt. evtl. in Lübbrechtsen, da werde ich evtl. was rausnehmen.


----------



## DerMaddin84 (18. September 2013)

Hier mein Helius AFR. (Ja, die Züge werden noch neu verlegt  und normal ist auch eine Reverb verbaut)




"Downhillvariante" mit 888







"Freeridevariante" mit Lyrik 180mm (das gebrochene Schaltauge gehört eigentlich nicht dazu  )




Grüße


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. September 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, schon mal jemand auf die aktuelle Stock List geachtet? Alter Falter! Und wer hat nochmal gesagt, das Ion 16 gibt es nicht als Pinion? Sind zwei oder drei in Small on Stock.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Martin



Verdammt! Alles zu groß.
Hätte meinem CC gerne ein Ion Pinion zur Seite gestellt. Brauche aber XS.


----------



## DennisRein (18. September 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Verdammt! Alles zu groß.
> Hätte meinem CC gerne ein Ion Pinion zur Seite gestellt. Brauche aber XS.




XS?! Wie groß bist du bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (19. September 2013)

Taschenrakete!
Macht höllisch Spaß und der Hinterbau arbeitet hervorragend!


----------



## onkel2306 (19. September 2013)

@_Tuti_

Was ist das für eine Kettenführung?

edit: erledigt.


----------



## kephren23 (19. September 2013)

sieht aus wie ne Carbocage


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. September 2013)

DennisRein schrieb:


> XS?! Wie groß bist du bitte?



161 cm, morgens. Mein CC ist ne Sonderanfertigung "Zwerg" in 15" mit entsprechend kurzem Oberrohr.


----------



## poison2008 (20. September 2013)

dioXxide schrieb:


> ...warum hat Nicolai den Umlenkhebel am Helius eigentlich geändert? Mein damaliges Helius FR hatte auch einen ausgefrästen, wie auf dem Bild oben - mein jetziges Helius AM einen ohne Ausfräsung - den alten fand ich schöner. Gab es wirklich Probleme mit gebrochenen ULH?



Das würde ich auch gerne wissen! Hab immerhin 110kg +Ausrüstung. 
Kann mann die umlenkhebel einfach ohne witeres tauschen?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. September 2013)

Der ULH ist ja mehr Führung als Umlenkung, daher denke ich nicht das die gebrochen sind.

Habe an meinem Helius CC auch die ausgefrästen...und ich habe 130 + !!


----------



## US. (21. September 2013)

Auch nochmal für die Galerie mein atuelles Update des ION 18:





Gruß, Uwe


----------



## lakekeman (21. September 2013)

Gefällt sehr


----------



## oxmox29 (21. September 2013)

Und ich bin für den Thread: "Bitte baut einen weißen Umlenkhebel 2014"

Gruß,
Christian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (21. September 2013)

Wird es leider nicht mehr geben, wegen der Passung.
müsste man selber in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## tommi101 (21. September 2013)

Das 18er von US.:
Die Perfektion schlechthin!
Top Maschine


----------



## dioXxide (21. September 2013)

...mit silbernen Lenker wäre es noch stimmiger - das würde gut zu Sattelstütze und Standrohren passsen...


----------



## Obstbrot (22. September 2013)

meins 
in action, beim ersten Versuch an einem neuen Hüpfer auf unserm Hometrail 

Cheers
obstbrot


----------



## trailterror (22. September 2013)

Klein......beginner......


----------



## LB Jörg (22. September 2013)

Hüpfer ...dann will ich mal nen Sprung bei dir sehen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richard.a (22. September 2013)

...moinz mal wieder...


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2013)

^^ 

PS: Das vom Uwe natürlich auch.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (23. September 2013)

Der  letzte Sechsundzwanziger den es bei Nicolai noch gibt. Welche Radgröße setzt sich eigentlich durch?


----------



## Luke-VTT (23. September 2013)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Dr  letzte Sechsundzwanziger. Welche Radgröße setzt sich eigentlich durch?[/quote]
> 
> Die Frage ist eher, welche BILDgröße setzt sich hier durch :D
> Schönes ION!


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2013)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, welche BILDgröße setzt sich hier durch


----------



## Deleted 55153 (23. September 2013)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, welche BILDgröße setzt sich hier durch
> Schönes ION!



Du reagierst extrem schnell. Alle Achtung.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2013)

Scheinbar die 36er

Aber erkennt man wenigstens die ganzen Details am Rad

G.


----------



## Luke-VTT (23. September 2013)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Du reagierst extrem schnell. Alle Achtung.



 Das kann ich nur zurückgeben. Schwups und schon hast Du das Bild geändert


----------



## Deleted 55153 (24. September 2013)

Mehr Bilder:http://www.simonbikes.de/nic.imgs/AC_ORANGE/AC_ORANGE.html
Helius AC 26", Größe L, Schwarz elox. Anbauteile Orang elox. .


----------



## dioXxide (24. September 2013)

Bist du so groß oder warum so viele Spacer unterm Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 55153 (24. September 2013)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Bist du so groß oder warum so viele Spacer unterm Vorbau?


Nein, es ist ein Mensch der einen schweren Unfall mit Wirbelsäulenschaden hatte und deshalb sehr aufrecht sitzen muss. Der Spacer über dem Vorbau ist noch zur Sicherheit da, bevor die Gabel abgelängt wird. Später, wenn sich sein Zustand bessert, kann alles noch mal geändert werden.


----------



## WODAN (26. September 2013)

Das waren noch Bikes


----------



## Tuti (27. September 2013)

Lambda


----------



## wosch (28. September 2013)

Ein Männerbike!


----------



## DerMaddin84 (29. September 2013)

Fehlt nur noch die Monster T


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hab mich jetzt auch in die Nicolai Gemeinde eingeschlichen 
Die ersten Ausfahrten am Gardasee hat es bereits hinter sich und Fazit. Es fährt sich super. Nur am Gewichtstuning muss ich noch arbeiten. 17,8kg ist noch etwas schwer.


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Kuwahades (1. Oktober 2013)

habs nur im Netz gefunden, hätte ich aber gerne 






ob sich das lohnt ? 

Rahmen habe ich noch, Unterstellplatz in Willingen auch, ob das im Schnee spaß macht ?

könnte man eine 2008er Boxxer auf 120-140 mm Federweg traveln ?


----------



## c_w (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich stell mir das gerade bei der Megavalanche im Schneefeld vor... super Vorteil gegenüber der Konkurenz, und dann am Ende vom Gletscher steht die Boxen Crew und macht nen Reifenwechsel :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bohlig (1. Oktober 2013)

bass von 01


----------



## c_w (1. Oktober 2013)

Das Foto ist echt mal ne Zumutung ;-)


----------



## Bohlig (1. Oktober 2013)

sorry meine cam ging beim sturz in der sandgrube zunichte un dass handy is net der reisser


----------



## acid-driver (1. Oktober 2013)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> könnte man eine 2008er Boxxer auf 120-140 mm Federweg traveln ?



Das bestimmt, aber da passt doch nicht son fetter Reifen durch oder?


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Oktober 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Das bestimmt, aber da passt doch nicht son fetter Reifen durch oder?



ja so fett ist eh Blödsinn, da muss der Hinterbau auch verbreitert werden, aber die Boxxer wäre schon mal was, die oder die alte Pike habe ich noch und ich würde gerne eine Willingen FR Strecken Geheimwaffe aus dem DS bauen


----------



## dangerousD (2. Oktober 2013)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ja so fett ist eh Blödsinn, da muss der Hinterbau auch verbreitert werden, aber die Boxxer wäre schon mal was, die oder die alte Pike habe ich noch und ich würde gerne eine Willingen FR Strecken Geheimwaffe aus dem DS bauen



Dann nimm' die Pike... warum mit einer Doppelbrücke einschränken, wenn Du ohnehin kein Fatty aufbauen willst? 

PS: Mit einer Verbreiterung des Hinterbaus wäre es ohnehin nicht getan. Innenlager muss dann auch auf 100mm verbreitert werden, sonst bekommst Du keine gescheite Kettenlinie hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (2. Oktober 2013)

Moin, hat hier eigentlich jemand mal nen Foto von nem Nicolai in Camouflage? Gerne auch den Wüstenfleckentarn der BW.

Gruss


----------



## sluette (3. Oktober 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, hat hier eigentlich jemand mal nen Foto von nem Nicolai in Camouflage? Gerne auch den Wüstenfleckentarn der BW.
> 
> Gruss



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=nicolai+camo


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Oktober 2013)

Danke!


----------



## chrisle (3. Oktober 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Danke!



Was hast du denn vor


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Oktober 2013)

Mmmhh, ich spinne mir gerade einen zurecht. Auf Elox hab ich irgendwie kein Bock mehr und man braucht ja auch nen Ziel wenn sich diese leidige Laufrad Diskussion aufgelöst hat. Aber vor 2015 wird das nichts. Pinion wär auch noch geil aber dafür müssen sie erstmal Dauerhaltbarkeit beweisen.

Gruss


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Oktober 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Pinion wär auch noch geil aber dafür müssen sie erstmal Dauerhaltbarkeit beweisen.Gruss


 Na wie lange wisst du den wartenDeine XX1 hast du doch auch ohne Probe jahren einfach erworben 
Meins läuft tadenloshat sich heut wieder über 60Km incl. DH/FR strecken bewiesenNie wieder ohne
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## trailterror (3. Oktober 2013)

Naja....ne xx1 kann man tauschen. Wenn man kein bock mehr auf pinion hat geht das eher schlecht...


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Oktober 2013)

Exakt!


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Naja....ne xx1 kann man tauschen. Wenn man kein bock mehr auf pinion hat geht das eher schlecht...



Warum tauschen wenns gut ist
Eigentlich ist es doch wie alles am Bike, immer im wandel der zeit, morgen gibt es immer wieder was anderes. Aber das Pinion funzt jetzt schön länger supi. Also warum immer diese zweifel und abwarte taktik.
Ist mir wie immer alle zweifeler einen rätzel
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## trailterror (4. Oktober 2013)

Zweifeler/kritiker sind halt oft gegenpole von naïvität und blauäugigket (ohne dir diese attribute unterstellen zu wollen)

Warum abwarten? 

Weil der konsument leider viel zu häufig als inoffiziellen und unwissenden betatester fungiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Oktober 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Danke!


 
Noch eine Inspiration gefällig?
Mein Winterbike, noch im Feinschliff.


----------



## WODAN (8. Oktober 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Noch eine Inspiration gefällig?
> Mein Winterbike, noch im Feinschliff.



Schick, welche Rahmengröße?

Laß Dich mal wieder in der Wetterau blicken ;-)


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2013)

geile Kiste mit noch geilerer Farbe


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Oktober 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> geile Kiste mit noch geilerer Farbe



das sind genau die Richtigen Motorsport farben


----------



## Elfriede (9. Oktober 2013)

Ist das nicht dieser S Rahmen, der mal bei ebay Kleinanzeigen drin war?


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Oktober 2013)

Jepp, hab ich dort nach längerer Feilscherei erstanden.
Ist aber Größe M.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Oktober 2013)

Mit frisch renovierten Lagern, Spannschrauben und Umlenkhebeln von Nicolai zurück, wieder zusammen gebaut, heute erste Probefahrt, funzt wieder einwandfrei. Dabei gleich mal die neue Knipse ausprobiert, funktioniert auch.

Ich liebe dieses Rad!


----------



## raschaa (10. Oktober 2013)

Meine Ion Zwillinge mal brauchbar abgelichtet dank  @kephren23


----------



## Freeerider81 (10. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schöne Zwillinge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (10. Oktober 2013)

Zufrieden mit der vengeance? Fährst du sie mit 160mm?


----------



## raschaa (10. Oktober 2013)

Mit der Vengeance habe ich die vorhergehende Lyrik RC2DH abgelöst... die Vengeance ist eines der besten Gabeln die ich je gefahren bin und toppt die Lyrik in sachen dämpfung locker. Harmoniert natürlich bestens mit dem VectAir hinten 

Habe sie sowohl mit 160 als auch zZt 170 gefahren, macht sich in beiden sehr gut, im prinzip 160 für allround trail geheize und 170 wenns eher bergab geht

Übrigens bei MBUK Testsieger gegen RS/Fox/MZ/BOS
http://xfusionshox.com/news-mobile/414-vengeance-wins-mbuk-test.html


----------



## trailterror (10. Oktober 2013)

Interessant....

Hat sie in 170 denn nicht (die fürs ion zu hohe) 565EBL?


----------



## guru39 (10. Oktober 2013)

Top


----------



## kephren23 (10. Oktober 2013)

Da kommen noch nen paar pics! : D


----------



## raschaa (10. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Interessant....
> 
> Hat sie in 170 denn nicht (die fürs ion zu hohe) 565EBL?



Ja, furchtbar, ich fühle mich auch total unsicher deswegen 

denke es sind mit dem entsprechenden sag kein +10mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obstbrot (10. Oktober 2013)

Mein Schwarzes Ross  mal mit neuer Bereifung. Die Tage kommt noch ein neues Carboncage Kettenblatt....solangsam muss ich ja mal aufs gewicht achten 
Sorry fürs madige Handybild, mache dann nochmal ein schöneres 





Gruß

obstbrot


----------



## lakekeman (10. Oktober 2013)

@raschaa Schöne Bikes 
Fährst du die Vengeance Coil oder Air ?


----------



## Zaskar01 (10. Oktober 2013)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> Mein Schwarzes Ross  mal mit neuer Bereifung. Die Tage kommt noch ein neues Carboncage Kettenblatt....solangsam muss ich ja mal aufs gewicht achten
> Sorry fürs madige Handybild, mache dann nochmal ein schöneres
> 
> 
> ...



 

Das wär das Bike von Darth Vader


----------



## raschaa (10. Oktober 2013)

@lakekeman Coil...


----------



## Obstbrot (10. Oktober 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Das wär das Bike von Darth Vader



warts ab bis ich mich dazu durchgerungen hab die standrohre der gabel zu tauschen


----------



## sinucello (10. Oktober 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Meine Ion Zwillinge mal brauchbar abgelichtet



sehr schön, fährst du die beide selbst??


----------



## lakekeman (10. Oktober 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> @lakekeman Coil...



Ah ok die fahr ich ja auch.. hätte mal ganz gern im Vergleich was zur Air gehört aber macht ja nix


----------



## raschaa (10. Oktober 2013)

sinucello schrieb:


> sehr schön, fährst du die beide selbst??



Na logisch! aber immer abwechselnd


----------



## sinucello (11. Oktober 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Na logisch! aber immer abwechselnd



krass, das muss echte Liebe sein ;-).


----------



## raschaa (11. Oktober 2013)

Klar, Extra-Love


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Meine Ion Zwillinge mal brauchbar abgelichtet dank  @kephren23




 beide ganz viel extralove


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2013)

wo? ich seh nix... alles raw


----------



## raschaa (11. Oktober 2013)

RAW Love


----------



## Aitinger (17. Oktober 2013)

Mein ION 18
Nach vier Monaten endlich fertig ...
Es sind 17 uphilltaugliche Kilo, auch wenns bergab deutlich mehr Spaß macht 
Schade, dass die Produktion bald ausläuft ...


----------



## chrisle (17. Oktober 2013)

Traum! 
Auch die Farbe vom Eloxal kommt gut.


----------



## juergets (17. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal mein Ion 16 mit einer kleinen Neuerung. Natürlich wie es sich gehört da wo es richtig lebt und schön eingesaut.













Ich liebe es


----------



## wosch (18. Oktober 2013)

Auf so einem Bike gehört einfach ordentlich Dreck.
Schöne Bilder!


----------



## juergets (18. Oktober 2013)

Danke


----------



## Obstbrot (27. Oktober 2013)

schönes Ion 16, brauch ich definitiv auch noch  im selben farbschema wie meins natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (27. Oktober 2013)

Danke! Dein Ion 20 gefällt mir auch, doch für so ein Gerät bin ich definitiv zu alt
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## raschaa (28. Oktober 2013)

man ist nie zu alt für ein Dhler


----------



## der-gute (28. Oktober 2013)

Für die Alten gibts dann das Effi


----------



## psychoo2 (28. Oktober 2013)

Mal was anderes....hab ich mir letzte Woche designed


----------



## kephren23 (28. Oktober 2013)

Schön schön!
In loving memory, maybe, one day it come home!


----------



## kephren23 (1. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. November 2013)

Auch ein feines Teil!


----------



## barbarissima (1. November 2013)

Sieht nach wie vor sehr lässig aus


----------



## boesA_moench (1. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


>



Das ist lime Green ano?


----------



## kephren23 (1. November 2013)

Giftgrün heißt das bei N, wie auch bei tune


----------



## Joshua60 (1. November 2013)

w u n d e r s c h ö n


----------



## kephren23 (1. November 2013)

THX Volker, reiche ich mal weiter!

Es werden noch ein paar kleine optische Verfeinerungen kommen .


----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2013)




----------



## codit (5. November 2013)

Top gestylt das Grüne!

Für mich wäre das aber nichts, da käme der Style unter Modder nicht zur Geltung.


----------



## wildbiker (5. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


>



Beide saugeil geworden...


----------



## Gala (5. November 2013)

Mir fehlen die Worte. 

Einfach vom feinsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (5. November 2013)

kephren, einfach der Hammer! Zwei wunderschöne Bikes und ein Super Foto!


----------



## mok2905 (5. November 2013)

Beim grünen ist mir die Sattelstütze ein wenig zu viel des Guten, aber ingesamt echt knaller die beiden Räder.


----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2013)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Beim grünen ist mir die Sattelstütze ein wenig zu viel des Guten, aber ingesamt echt knaller die beiden Räder.


 Und was für ne Stütze sollte dann rein? 

THX an alle


----------



## Bodenprobe (5. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Und was für ne Stütze sollte dann rein?



Gold.


----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Gold.



Niemals!


----------



## Timmy35 (5. November 2013)

Ich find die stütze passt super.


----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2013)

Seh ich auch so! 
Ich bin ein Freund von Sattelstützen in Rahmenfarbe, denn  die Stütze ist quasi der variable Teil des Rahmens.
Und der Farbton unterscheidet sich nur minimal, weil die Oberflächen unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2013)

machst du grade Baik der Woche? Tobi zwingt dich ja zum schreiben 

wäre ja auch verdient


----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2013)

Joa bin seit Wochen dabei 

Habe die Tage ein paar Collagen und Fotos fertig gemacht, Text ist auch fast fertig, nur kommt manchmal Arbeit und Bierrausch dazwischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. November 2013)




----------



## WODAN (6. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Joa bin seit Wochen dabei
> 
> Habe die Tage ein paar Collagen und Fotos fertig gemacht, Text ist auch fast fertig, nur kommt manchmal Arbeit und Bierrausch dazwischen



Wird das Bike auch mal artgerecht bewegt oder nur Show?


----------



## kephren23 (6. November 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wird das Bike auch mal artgerecht bewegt oder nur Show?



Natürlich werden die auch artgerecht bewegt! 
Nur für die Show sind sie dann doch zu schade .


----------



## Zaskar01 (6. November 2013)

Habt ihr im Forst ne Bikewaschanlage?

Irgendwie sehen deine Räder immer aus wie geleckt.


----------



## raschaa (6. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Und was für ne Stütze sollte dann rein?
> 
> THX an alle



Gibts da nicht was transparentes? so aus plexiglas oder so?


----------



## kephren23 (7. November 2013)

Jo bikewash 






Also unser Wald ist einfach schön sauber, vorrausgesetzt man manövriert zwischen den Hundehaufen.
Staubwedel und Mikrofasertuch sind natürlich immer dabei 

 @raschaa

geil nen Plexi-Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (7. November 2013)

wo sind die Bikinischönheiten? 

Die rückt der Puff wohl nicht raus, wa?


----------



## Aces (9. November 2013)

Frisch repariert


----------



## c_w (10. November 2013)

Krücken farblich passend zum Rad!


----------



## bikesim (10. November 2013)

der "gefällt mir"-Aufkleber ist cool...


----------



## bikesim (10. November 2013)

hier mal zur Abwechslung ein schmutziges Nicolai...     g*


----------



## Bodenprobe (10. November 2013)

bikesim schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 261995
> 
> hier mal zur Abwechslung ein schmutziges Nicolai...     g*



Sooo gehört das!


----------



## Aces (11. November 2013)

nice!


----------



## paradox (11. November 2013)

Mein N aus L  

anmerkung: verkaufshinweishinweis gelöscht!


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1511430]
	
[/URL]


----------



## sluette (12. November 2013)

Schöne Kiste, aber die Leitungsverlegung ist ne Katastrophe.
Läuft der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer auf dem Unterrohr? Kann man schlecht erkennen. 
Der gehört auf jeden Fall unters Unterrohr. Dann kannst du die HR Bremsleitung und die Reverb nach oben legen..


----------



## der-gute (12. November 2013)

die Reverb liegt mit Absicht da, weil so der Zug besser verschiebbar is


aber eigentlich gehÃ¶rt KEIN Zug unter das Unterrohrâ¦!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (12. November 2013)

Ja das stimmt, aber besondere Sachverhalte bedürfen besonderer Lösungen ;-)

 @dertutnix: alles klar ;-)


----------



## stöpsel84 (25. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Nicolai Freunde, suche auf diesen weg ein Nicolai Nonius Rahmen, hÃ¤tte im Gegenzug einen neuen Nicolai UFO DS Rahmen in M abzugeben. Danke fÃ¼r eure Hilfeð


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2013)




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. Dezember 2013)

geiles Fettes Gerät


----------



## Brickowski (1. Dezember 2013)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> geiles Fettes Gerät



Wer jetzt?


----------



## kephren23 (1. Dezember 2013)

Dicker Brummer!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. Dezember 2013)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Wer jetzt?



na wer wohl ? das dicke Brummer Bike mit dicken Pellen  sieht nach richtig Spaß Maschine aus 
aber zeig mir mal dein Gesicht dann kann ich dir mehr verraten


----------



## Bodenprobe (1. Dezember 2013)

Hach, noch son schönes artgerechtes Bild. 

Hast Du eine Idee, wie man am "hochwertigsten, leichtesten und haltbarsten" einen 1x11 Antrieb beim Fatbike realisiert? Kurbelseitig meine ich.


----------



## Green Epic (1. Dezember 2013)

Man sind die dick man!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (2. Dezember 2013)

"Dahinter steckt immer ein kluger Kopf"



guru39 schrieb:


>


----------



## Luke-VTT (2. Dezember 2013)

Grandioses FAT. Grandioses Foto.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2013)

Wie fährt sich der Panzer ?


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2013)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> "Dahinter steckt immer ein kluger Kopf"



Das hättest du nicht geschrieben wenn ich ne Bild Zeitung genommen hätte 




Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Grandioses FAT. Grandioses Foto.



Vielen Dank   




san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich der Panzer ?



Sehr geil, macht richtig Spaß 

Klar ist man nicht so schnell wie mit nem Fully. Das macht aber auch nichts weil man um das 4fache durchgeschüttelt wird


----------



## kephren23 (11. Dezember 2013)

So nun haben wir auch gleich zwei Nicolais als BDW.  

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/12...und-nicolai-helius-ac-von-ibc-user-kephren23/


----------



## Timmy35 (11. Dezember 2013)

Das kommt ja jetzt total unerwartet.

Aber verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. Dezember 2013)

frag nicht wie überrascht ich war


----------



## kloetenkoem (11. Dezember 2013)

King of  Pimp!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Dezember 2013)

Gratuliere auch.
Mag es an meinen Bikes zwar eher understatementmäßig, aber definitiv bewundernswert der Einsatz und die Detailliebe


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2013)

Bombe


----------



## kephren23 (12. Dezember 2013)

Danke Leute


----------



## Loisl13 (12. Dezember 2013)

Wahnsinn!
Großes Kompliment, da hast du wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet!
Mann kann sich gar nicht satt sehen.
Pass gut darauf auf!


----------



## paradox (12. Dezember 2013)

Das Argon ist schon Fätt!


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Dezember 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Fat im warten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## Timmy35 (20. Dezember 2013)

Heute frisch bei Franzi  in QLF-tal abgeholt:





Steht aber leider drauf: Don't open before 2014 


Mal sehen, ob ich dass aushalte.


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich bekomm die/den Katalog/e am Montag *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (20. Dezember 2013)

Argon FR mit Teilen aus der Restekiste, daher seid gnädig mit der Kritik


----------



## kephren23 (20. Dezember 2013)

dafür ganz nett


----------



## Loisl13 (20. Dezember 2013)

So, jetzt will ich auch mal ( bevor das neue kommt)
Nicolai Bass , auch mit Teilen aus der Restekiste! Fährt aber immer noch super.
Wird dann abgespeckt und mein Winter bike wenns ION da ist!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Argon FR mit Teilen aus der Restekiste, daher seid gnädig mit der Kritik



 Ist das ne alte Psylo mit Tulio?

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Dezember 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Argon FR mit Teilen aus der Restekiste, daher seid gnädig mit der Kritik


FR


----------



## WODAN (20. Dezember 2013)

Jep, Restkiste eben ;-)


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. Dezember 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Jep, Restkiste eben ;-)



Wie hast Du das Innenlagergewinde gefixt ? Tretlagerschale eingeklebt ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Joopie (21. Dezember 2013)

here where it all happens


----------



## Spletti (21. Dezember 2013)

Katalog ist stark wie immer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (21. Dezember 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich bekomm die/den Katalog/e am Montag *freu*


hab ihn Auch(...den katalog)


----------



## WODAN (21. Dezember 2013)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das Innenlagergewinde gefixt ? Tretlagerschale eingeklebt ?
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Bisher noch in der Testphase ;-)
MfG


----------



## beetle (21. Dezember 2013)

Bekommt man eigentlich den Katalog automatisch, wenn man ihn letztes Jahr auch bekommen hat?


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Dezember 2013)

Jepp


----------



## kephren23 (21. Dezember 2013)

Das war bei mir ber nicht , letztes wie auch dieses nicht!


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Dezember 2013)

oha, mal mailen zum QLF-Tal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (21. Dezember 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Das war bei mir ber nicht , letztes wie auch dieses nicht!


 
Bei mir auch net....

Gibts den neuen nicht auch irgendwo online...?


----------



## Spletti (22. Dezember 2013)

ich bekomme meine auch immer automatisch


----------



## Tompfl (22. Dezember 2013)

hab ihn auch, wieder super geworden. da bekommt man gleich wieder lust ein radl zu bestellen.


----------



## Luke-VTT (22. Dezember 2013)

Meiner ist auch gestern gekommen. Wunderschönes Teil. Hammer!


----------



## wosch (22. Dezember 2013)

Ohne ein einziges Bild von den Nucleons, finde ich den Katalog eher dem Mainstram folgend. Stattdessen seitenweise Lobeshymnen auf s-w Illford Filme und Laica Fotoapparate. Ich weiß nicht...


----------



## kephren23 (22. Dezember 2013)

hier die Web-Version


----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2013)

Danke kephren. Zieh ich mir gleich mal rein...


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. Dezember 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Bisher noch in der Testphase ;-)
> MfG



Zumindest interessanter Aufbau ... schade dass ich net so auf Singlespeed stehe (obwohl 7 von 8 meiner Bikes keinen Umwerfer und kein Schaltwerk haben)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## nmk (22. Dezember 2013)

Oder als PDF hier:

http://whyexfiles.dbap.de/Public/NICOLAI/Katalog-2014/N-Katalog-2014-WEB.pdf

Wer die PRINT, statt der WEB, Variante haben will, darf raten spielen.


----------



## Spletti (22. Dezember 2013)

wosch schrieb:


> Ohne ein einziges Bild von den Nucleons, finde ich den Katalog eher dem Mainstram folgend. Stattdessen seitenweise Lobeshymnen auf s-w Illford Filme und Laica Fotoapparate. Ich weiß nicht...



ja das stimmt auch wieder, ist mir im ersten momment nicht aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich find das der Katalog wie immer schön gemacht ist. Besonders das neue Ion 20 find ich geil


----------



## Joopie (22. Dezember 2013)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Meiner ist auch gestern gekommen. Wunderschönes Teil. Hammer!


naja ist ein Katalog eben, aber Hammer


----------



## beetle (23. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir lag heute auch was im Briefkasten. Gleich mal lesen.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt hab ich mir auch gerade den Katalog angesehen Jetzt stellt scih für mich die Frage, wann das im Katalog vorgestellte bestellbar ist???

G.


----------



## guru39 (26. Dezember 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (26. Dezember 2013)




----------



## barbarissima (27. Dezember 2013)

Ist einfach immer wieder hübsch anzuschauen


----------



## Simbl (27. Dezember 2013)

Ausnahmsweise mal kein Bike, ist aber ein N-Flaschenöffner mit drauf 

Fehlt nur noch das Plumsloch in der Couch, dann muß ich nur noch zum biken aufstehn


----------



## Guent (27. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (27. Dezember 2013)

, nen Schachtsofa is ne Geile Idee!


----------



## Simbl (27. Dezember 2013)

Eimer drunner und fertisch


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (3. Januar 2014)

Lob und Kritik erwünscht


----------



## boesA_moench (3. Januar 2014)

Ist doch ne geile Buzze...


----------



## wosch (3. Januar 2014)

Schöne Farbe und 1 1/8 Steuerrohre sehen einfach besser aus, als diese Klumpen vorne.


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (3. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Blumen,ich finde das Bike nur Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (4. Januar 2014)

Cooles Bike, einfach stimmig und TOP 


wosch schrieb:


> Schöne Farbe und 1 1/8 Steuerrohre sehen einfach besser aus, als diese Klumpen vorne.


stimm aber es wird immer schwerer morderne gabeln hierfür zu bekommen wollte gerne mal die neue pike (in1 1/8 schwarze standrohre für meine FR) haben aber noch nicht fundig geworden


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Januar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Cooles Bike, einfach stimmig und TOP
> 
> stimm aber es wird immer schwerer morderne gabeln hierfür zu bekommen wollte gerne mal die neue pike (in1 1/8 schwarze standrohre für meine FR) haben aber noch nicht fundig geworden


 

"noch nicht fundig" Die wirst nicht fündig werden, da die Aussage von RS ganz klar ist, dass es die Pike nur in tapered geben wird. Es gibt keine 1 1/8" oder 1 1/2" Version.

Gruss


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Januar 2014)

habs befurchtet, _und erhlich gesagt auch keine falsche hoffnung gehabt_. Danke trotzdem für deine antwort. Wurde aber gut zum Bike passen


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Januar 2014)

Moin, schau mal hier. Ich finde, zu dem Rahmen würde auch die 2014 Revelation passen. Die gibt es bis 150mm und auch in 1 1/8.

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Dual-Position-Air-Federgabel-Modell-2014.html

Grüße


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Januar 2014)

Danke Martin, aber fehlt 15mm Steckachse ausfuhrung. Die wiederum ist nur beim Solo-Air zu haben Hab da schon meine anspruche
wie 1 1/8, 15mm Steckachse, Schwarze Standrohren und Absenkbar. Sonnst bleibt der Fox drinn


----------



## Bohlig (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo, fahre noch des alte bass bj01, folgendes Problem ist das die achse hinten nicht permanent fest ist bedeutet du kannst fahren bei härterer Fahrweise wandert die achse aber hinten in der schwinge...lange rede kurzer sinn
kann man bei Nicolai die schwinge umschweissen lassen, also von ausfallende hinten offen nach ausfallende unten offen?
vielen dank und gute fahrt


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Januar 2014)

Ui da würde ich an deine stelle direkt bei N nachfragen.
zb.*Volker Johst:* mechanic and service tech.  _[email protected]_


----------



## Bohlig (4. Januar 2014)

vielen vielen dank


----------



## hoschi2007 (4. Januar 2014)

D-Biker91 schrieb:


> Lob und Kritik erwünschtAnhang anzeigen 266142


Geiler Hobel!
Nur die KeFü (evtl. Sattel) würde ich in schwarz nehmen...
Aber kann natürlich auch so bleiben!


----------



## corra (4. Januar 2014)

das das schöne an handgebrauten rahmen aus deutschenlanden die machen alles irgendwie möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (4. Januar 2014)

Hi Jungs,
zum zehnten Geburtstag meines Rahmens hab ich eben  neu gelagert (teilweise zumindest). Bin gespannt, ob so was altes auch noch Anklang findet...
Der Beweggrund das Rad zu kaufen war die Haltbarkeit und der Gehirnschmalz der dahinter stand; Kalle hat's mir damals persönlich auf dem Bike Festival erläutert; hatte recht!
Wie ihr seht sind die Komponenten nicht aus 2003, die Verschleißen also schon noch...

Man sieht sich im Wald,
Alex


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich finde es echt geil
Mein Bike ist zwar auch schon älter aber läuft und läuft


----------



## Bohlig (4. Januar 2014)

Alex, langer vorbau?
des mit der farbe und der Fox gabel is scho schick


----------



## Simbl (4. Januar 2014)

Gabel Gelb pulvern lassen


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Gabel Gelb pulvern lassen


Manno, das is mein Spruch! 

Finds geil!
Klassisches Design was immer noch bestand hat


----------



## Rockyalex! (4. Januar 2014)

Dankeschön,
ich dachte schon ihr meckert wegen der Gabel, die etwas lang ist. 
Der Rahmen wiegt übrigens 3350gr. ohne Dämfer. 
Gruß Alex

Vorbauten hab ich einige getestet, der hier ist 90mm jetzt versuch ich 80mm; hab halt lange Arme...


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2014)

Das ist ein Super Gewicht für nen 10 Jahre alten Rahmen, und sogar mit Pulver, einige enduros heut sind nur knapp leichter, also in dem Bereich war der Ausdruck  "Nicoblei" wohl nicht angebracht.

Nen 60-70er vorbau würde dann wohl am stimmigsten aussehen.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. Januar 2014)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> zum zehnten Geburtstag meines Rahmens hab ich eben  neu gelagert (teilweise zumindest). Bin gespannt, ob so was altes auch noch Anklang findet...
> Der Beweggrund das Rad zu kaufen war die Haltbarkeit und der Gehirnschmalz der dahinter stand; Kalle hat's mir damals persönlich auf dem Bike Festival erläutert; hatte recht!
> Wie ihr seht sind die Komponenten nicht aus 2003, die Verschleißen also schon noch...
> ...



Sehr Geil.
Hatte bis vor kurzem auch noch solch einen Klassiker.


----------



## Bohlig (5. Januar 2014)

was ein geschoss ...
hat jemand noch ein uralte bass tfr schwinge zu verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lazybiken (6. Januar 2014)




----------



## wildbiker (6. Januar 2014)

So nen Nicolai macht auch noch im hohen Alter ne gute Figur  Da sehen manche bunten Taiwan-kasperlbuden schon nach nem halben Jahr alt aus...

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guru39 (6. Januar 2014)

Mal wieder (m)ein Fatbaik


----------



## WODAN (8. Januar 2014)

Hier nochmal die dünne, ältere Schwester von dem dicken Ding von guru.

Weil die Kiste doch so viel Spaß macht, habe ich kurzerhand die besseren Teile (Hope Bremsen/Laufräder, Rock Shox Sektor...) von meinem BMXTB verbaut, was ab sofort das Restebike ist 

PS: Reifen werden noch getauscht


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Januar 2014)

Geil noch ein FR hier, macht echt laune das ding


----------



## simoncarve (10. Januar 2014)

old school...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (11. Januar 2014)

Hier auch mal mein Klassiker; -)


----------



## Joopie (11. Januar 2014)

Und artgerecht gehalten


----------



## Bohlig (11. Januar 2014)




----------



## yogi71 (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
mein erstes Nicolai! Macht nach der ersten Ausfahrt viel Spaß. Helius AC 650B

Vor der Ausfahrt:




während artgerechter Haltung:


----------



## kephren23 (12. Januar 2014)

Gefällt mir gut!
AC meinste !


----------



## ssiemund (12. Januar 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein erstes Nicolai! Macht nach der ersten Ausfahrt viel Spaß. Helius AV 650B...


Also vor der ersten Ausfahrt hat's mir besser gefallen 
Stephan


----------



## yogi71 (12. Januar 2014)

> "kephren23, post: 11652749, member: 202773"]Gefällt mir gut!
> AC meinste !


Stimmt, korrigiert.Danke


----------



## wosch (13. Januar 2014)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Also vor der ersten Ausfahrt hat's mir besser gefallen
> Stephan


Meiner Meinung nach genau andersherum.
Es gibt nur wenige Bikes, die nach der Ausfahrt besser aussehen als davor.


----------



## Fortunabiker (13. Januar 2014)

Letztes Jahr im Sommer konnte ich nicht mehr warten und musste mir ein Nicolai kaufen war ein Ausstellungs/Testrad bin sehr zufrieden und will nichts anderes mehr fahren  












Komme derzeit nicht viel zum Fahren das sind noch Bilder von 2013 muss noch dringend die Aufkleber vom Heck runter machen aber komme irgendwie nicht dazu...
Der Dämpfer ist übergangsweise drin da mein Monarch Plus defekt war (ist in zwischen wieder da) 
Im laufe der nächsten zwei Monate werde ich die Gabel durch ne Pike ersetzten 

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## Heddy01 (18. Januar 2014)

Im Winter bei 10°C und Sonne im Wald...und mal wieder ohne Schlammpackung...WELTKLASSE


















Heute zum ersten mal mit dabei - Connex Black Edi - läuft Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (18. Januar 2014)




----------



## kephren23 (18. Januar 2014)

Schön schlicht 
bis auf die Felgendecals, und mir gefallen die Shimano-Geber einfach immer weniger.

Trotzdem Top-Bike


----------



## barbarissima (19. Januar 2014)

Sehr schick


----------



## guru39 (19. Januar 2014)

Mal wieder mein kleiner Brummer  genial bei Matsch


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Januar 2014)

@Heddy01 
 und die Bilder hast du doch an der Ruhrakademie aufgenommen, oder nicht? Kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor

@guru39
Immer wieder klasse dein Brummer

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Heddy01 (20. Januar 2014)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @Heddy01
> und die Bilder hast du doch an der Ruhrakademie aufgenommen, oder nicht? Kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor


 

Richtig Ruhrakademie. Hab den kleinen Parcour nur zufällig entdeckt. Die Kinder hatten voll Spaß.


----------



## barbarissima (20. Januar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mal wieder mein kleiner Brummer  genial bei Matsch


Und den Brummer hast du in der Moddergrube unten im Bild so eingesaut....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Januar 2014)

So pick up's sind doch recht praktisch:


----------



## ssiemund (20. Januar 2014)

Hast du noch ein Bild von dem ganz linken, titanal elox mit blauen extra loves 
Danke und Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (20. Januar 2014)

Goil! 
Und mit Feuerschale...war bestimmt ne geile session. Gibts noch mehr pics von später? ?


----------



## ssiemund (20. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> S... und mir gefallen die Shimano-Geber einfach immer weniger....


Mag sein das Avid schicker aussieht aber dafür ist die Entlüftungsprozedur einfacher und vorallem die Schimano quitscht nicht. Sind bei mir alle rausgeflogen und die ganzen Kumpels mit Avid nerven sowas von 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Loisl13 (20. Januar 2014)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hast du noch ein Bild von dem ganz linken, titanal elox mit blauen extra loves
> Danke und Gruß
> Stephan


Ha, jetzt wo ich es sehe würde mich das auch interessiern. Mein neues kommt (hoffentlich bald) in der Farbkombi


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Ha, jetzt wo ich es sehe würde mich das auch interessiern. Mein neues kommt (hoffentlich bald) in der Farbkombi




Das darf ich mir sicher ewig von meinem Kollegen anhören, dass nur nach seinem Rad gefragt wurde 

Hier isses, von CYBO:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Januar 2014)

Und ja, die Grillschale (mit Dreibein Schwenker) leistet uns auch immer wieder zuverlässig Dienste 

Das kam da drauf (hatten wir uns nach den Höhenmetern auch verdient)





Danach chillen und Heldentaten erzählen


----------



## ssiemund (20. Januar 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Das darf ich mir sicher ewig von meinem Kollegen anhören, dass nur nach seinem Rad gefragt wurde


ist das schönste, darfst aber die anderen auch zeigen, damit der Friede wieder hergestellt werden kann 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (20. Januar 2014)

So gehört sich das. Scheint eine witzige Truppe zu sein...nur leider weit weg, sonst hätte ich mal ein halbes bayrisches Schwein zum Grillen mitgebracht 

Danke für die Bilder vom Titan / blau.....so schlimm ist des doch auf net, oder? Mir ging's nur um die eigentliche Farbkombo Titan / blau...und des ist geil. Wo das blau sich dann überall widerspiegelt ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## soso79 (21. Januar 2014)

doppelt


----------



## soso79 (21. Januar 2014)

Falls jemand ein Helius AM sucht mit guter Ausstattung für fairen Preis.

2499 mit Formula One und Oval Zylindern oder 2299 mit Elixier CR
Restlichen Teile sieht man ja ganz gut...Hope mit Flow/ Lyrik Solo Air/ Monarch Plus RC3 - wahlweise auch XTR970 2 Fach Antrieb, alles XTR bis auf Umwerfer. Bash aus Carbon


----------



## ichoe (21. Januar 2014)

schickes AM aber deine kaufanzeigen gehören hier nicht rein..grüße


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Januar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> So gehört sich das. Scheint eine witzige Truppe zu sein...nur leider weit weg, sonst hätte ich mal ein halbes bayrisches Schwein zum Grillen mitgebracht



Das klingt gut  ich glaub ich bekomme Hunger


----------



## gruftidrop (2. Februar 2014)




----------



## Simbl (2. Februar 2014)

Gefällt mir


----------



## Elfriede (2. Februar 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> So pick up's sind doch recht praktisch:



EXISTIEREN VON DEM BIKE MIT ORANGENEM VORBAU UND STEUERSATZ NOCH WEITERE BILDER? WÜRDE GERNE MAL DAS KOMPLETTE RAD BEWUNDERN.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Februar 2014)

8 Inch schrieb:


> Meins:


----------



## WODAN (3. Februar 2014)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 271012



Sehr gelungener Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (3. Februar 2014)

Ach ein AFR, dachte erst es wäre ein Ion. Schick!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. Februar 2014)

ist der AFR überhaupt für DC zugelassen ?
hab irgendwo mal gelesen das es nur für SC Gabeln ausgelegt ist hat sich da was geändert ?
vielen dank für die Antworten schonmal

Gruß


----------



## der-gute (3. Februar 2014)

warum sollte ein 200 mm Bike nicht für DC ausgelegt sein?

"AFR steht bei uns für All-Freeride. Das Helius AFR ist mit diesem Kürzel daher für alles gerüstet, was man weithin unter dieser Rubrik versteht: Singletrail Abfahrten, große Sprünge, amtliche Drops, Pistensau im Bikepark spielen, Slopestyle, Northshore Trails, Hobby DH-Rennen oder auf eigener Achse die Spielplätze der Hausrunde abreiten. Der Rahmen bietet bis zu 205 mm Federweg am Heck und ist für 180 – 200 mm lange Freeride- und Downhill-Gabeln geeignet. Trotz seiner Auslegung als Big-Bike wiegt das AFR dank einer gewichts- und stabilitätsoptimierten Bauweise lediglich 3,5 kg.* Unterstützt von einem effektiven Horst-Link Heck, ist das Helius AFR damit nicht nur beeindruckend spritzig im Antritt, seine Agilität sorgt auch für beste Voraussetzungen zum Tricksen und Stylen. Das weit abgesenkte Oberrohr, das vorgesetzte Sitzrohr und das tiefe Tretlager gewährleisten top Kontrolle und schaffen viel Aktionsraum für den Fahrer. Für das Helius AFR bieten wir optional einen speziell auf die Kinematik des Rahmens abgestimmten Cane-Creek DB Custom-Dämpfer an."


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Februar 2014)

So ein bike fehlt aktuell irgendwie... Immer noch geil das Teil. Vor allem wegen der schmalen und damit leichten Hinterbau- und Innenlagerbreite. Heute wäre ein etwas flacherer LW gut. 
Das ist schon ne kleine Lücke.


----------



## der-gute (3. Februar 2014)

kann doch das Ion 16 und ein Grundmaß an Fahrtechnik auch...


----------



## kephren23 (3. Februar 2014)

Scheint ja irgendwie keiner mehr zu wollen.
ION18 ist ja auch rausgefallen.
Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt im 180-200mm Bereich, bin da auch sehr gespannt.


----------



## der-gute (3. Februar 2014)

das liegt wohl auch nicht allein an Nicolai…
RS hat ja die Totem auch raus genommen!

Wenn mal ne 180er Gabel für 650B kommt, dann wird's da sicher auch was geben...


----------



## kephren23 (3. Februar 2014)

Denke ich auch, das der FR-Bereich irgendwie bei der 650B Sparte erstmal hinten angestellt wurde, da ja das neue "Enduro" erstmal den wichtigsten Markt darstellt.
Sobald da die Nachfrage größer wird kommen da auch neue Gabeln auf den Markt denke ich.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Februar 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> kann doch das Ion 16 und ein Grundmaß an Fahrtechnik auch...



Sind aber doch zwei völlig verschiedene Bikes (Gemeinsamkeit: Beide geil  ) auch was Fronthöhe und Oberrohrlänge betrifft schon. Das mit weniger Federweg und Fahrtechnik kennen wir ja, in die Diskussion brauch ich jetzt nicht einsteigen.

Aber wie kephren schon sagt: scheinbar will es keiner mehr, auch der Markt nicht. Glaube sooo viele AFRs gabs dann auch nicht. Das 16er trifft da schon absolut den Zeitgeist. Trotzdem schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (4. Februar 2014)

Mein Trailhobel


----------



## Timmy35 (4. Februar 2014)

Sehr Chic


----------



## kephren23 (4. Februar 2014)

, Rotes Pulver ist mal was anderes . Lange nicht mehr gesehen, und schöner Aufbau.


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Februar 2014)

Jau, das ist mal schick!


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2014)

sehr geil das Argon. Das AFR türlich auch


----------



## AM_Heizer (5. Februar 2014)

Das Argon 
Schöner Kontrast mit den anbauteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (5. Februar 2014)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Mein Trailhobel


Thats the way i like it.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Februar 2014)

Noch ein Argon


----------



## kephren23 (5. Februar 2014)

Du Ferkel!!! is ja ganz nackig 

Schöner Hobel


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Februar 2014)

Hui


----------



## corra (5. Februar 2014)

singel speed ist irgendwie in wa


----------



## mynoxin (5. Februar 2014)

Grad von Ssp auf 1x10 gebaut. War ok für ebene. Für Gelände nich so.


----------



## corra (6. Februar 2014)

ich hab mein ufo und das 2mxtb auch auf ssp nix klappert nix reisst ab , mann hat einfach wesentlich weniger stress


----------



## ssiemund (6. Februar 2014)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Grad von Ssp auf 1x10 gebaut. War ok für ebene. Für Gelände nich so.


Also 1x10 kann ich voll zustimmen, ist genial und vollkommen ausreichend, fahre meine beiden Bikes damit, aber SSP ist schon tough Jungs, Hut ab  
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## mynoxin (6. Februar 2014)

Ssp hat auch Mega Bock gemacht. Umbau is ja stets möglich. Wartungsarm, günstig und irgendwie auch echt abgewixxt  an ner coolen karre ssp zu fahren sieht einfach nach was aus.


----------



## Olca (8. Februar 2014)

Meins ist auch fast fertig, mal grob zusammengesteckt...Decals müssen noch einige ab und alles einstellen und dann ab zum einsauen 




Gruß Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (8. Februar 2014)

Der Hühnerschreck links ist aber auch geil.

Lenkt ein wenig von deiner Geilen N-Kiste ab.


----------



## Olca (8. Februar 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Der Hühnerschreck links ist aber auch geil.
> 
> Lenkt ein wenig von deiner Geilen N-Kiste ab.



Vor allem hat der Lenker mal nen amtlichen rise


----------



## frfreshman (10. Februar 2014)

Geiles Argon singlespeed, dann auch hier nochmal meins in aktueller Ausbaustufe:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Februar 2014)

Das sieht mal schnell aus!!

Wie bist du mit dem RIEMEN zufrieden?


----------



## frfreshman (10. Februar 2014)

Bisher super, aber auch erst eine 30km Tour mit 670hm gedreht bisher. Der Antrieb ist lautlos, man hört nur Reifenabrollgeräusche (und den Hope Freilauf wenn man nicht tritt... hat mich vorher nie gestört bei Kettenantrieb, jetzt mit Riemen ist es dagegen sehr auffällig).


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Februar 2014)

Mit Riemen habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt, mich haben bisher nur das recht großen KB abgeschreckt. Ich bin Spezialist für Kettenblattaufsetzer.
Mit welcher Übersetzung fährst Du denn? Größe des KB??


----------



## reflux (10. Februar 2014)

Ich hab leider keine Händchen für Fotos


----------



## frfreshman (10. Februar 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mit Riemen habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt, mich haben bisher nur das recht großen KB abgeschreckt. Ich bin Spezialist für Kettenblattaufsetzer.
> Mit welcher Übersetzung fährst Du denn? Größe des KB??




Fahre 39:24 mit 108er Riemen.
Die 39er Riemenscheibe für vorne ist die kleinste erhältliche, aber man muss natürlich sehen ob Kettenstrebenlänge, gewünschte Übersetzung (also passende hintere Riemenscheibe) und verfügbare Riemenlängen zusammen passen!
Fahre die 39er Riemenscheibe vorne mit Bashguard der eigentlich für 32T Kettenblatt gedacht ist, der reicht noch so gerade eben.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Februar 2014)

Sieht garnicht so groß aus vorne  Hatte bisher noch keine Gates Teile in der Hand.

Trittst Du Dich mit 39x24 im Flachen nicht kirre? Hab aktuell 32x16, im Flachen perfekt, bergab noch genug Reserven um vor einem Drop noch bißchen zu pushen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (10. Februar 2014)

Das entscheidende ist ja das ich alles hochkomme was ich fahren möchte. Runter wird gespielt. Im Flachen kann ich im Gelände absolut ausreichende Geschwindigkeit entspannt treten. Bin da mit meiner Übersetzung total zufrieden und würde wenn überhaupt dann eher nur eine leichtere Übersetzung wählen!
Wenn ich überall schnell sein will fahre ich ein bike mit Schaltung.


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Februar 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Das sieht mal schnell aus!!
> 
> Wie bist du mit dem RIEMEN zufrieden?




Porno Fred, oder was?

Tschuldigung! Bei solchen Sachen kann ich nicht ohne Zweideutigkeit leben.

;-)


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2014)

Der Simbl hat mir heut ein schönes Rahmendisplay gebaut


----------



## kephren23 (13. Februar 2014)




----------



## Loisl13 (13. Februar 2014)




----------



## Martin1508 (13. Februar 2014)

Uih, das ist aber eine nette Idee. Und das ist kein bißchen ironisch oder sarkastisch gemeint. Gefällt! Wo hast du das Dingen den stehen? Da wo früher die Helme und Trikots waren?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (13. Februar 2014)

Passt


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Uih, das ist aber eine nette Idee. Und das ist kein bißchen ironisch oder sarkastisch gemeint. Gefällt! Wo hast du das Dingen den stehen? Da wo früher die Helme und Trikots waren?
> 
> Grüße



Genau an der Theke zur Werkstatt.

@boesA_moench,

ruf mich bitte mal an.


----------



## Zaskar01 (13. Februar 2014)

Loisl13 schrieb:


>


----------



## poison2008 (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Hab da mal eine frage und zwar handelt es sich um ein Austausch meines Dämpfer.
Rahmen nicolai helius fr 2004 L
momentan marzocchi Roco tst air 200×57 
Fahrergewicht ca. (Inkl. Ausrüstung) 120kg
wollte mir dann einen rp23 oder eine Rock shox RT3 einbauen.
Hat da einer so ein ähnliches Anliegen bzw. Erfahrung damit gemacht?
Nicht das er mir schon beim drauf setzen schon weg sagt?!


----------



## planlos69 (14. Februar 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal:
So war es eigentlich geplant:



Aber das ist dann daraus geworden:


geändert werden noch : Gabel schwarz mit roten Decals
und Rhamen bekommt schwarze Decals
die Restlichen decals werden verbannt


----------



## haekel72 (14. Februar 2014)

Helius FR 2004 Komplett Neu Aufbau, incl. Lager + Buchsen, Decals Custom N bei Apli bestellt^^


----------



## wildbiker (15. Februar 2014)

und nochn Argon AM... 



Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Helius FR 2004 Komplett Neu Aufbau, incl. Lager + Buchsen, Decals Custom N bei Apli bestellt^^



Warum fährst du dein Helius mit dem geringsten Federweg hinten?

Ansonsten, schöne Kiste


----------



## haekel72 (16. Februar 2014)

@guru39: Danke, will herausfinden welche Position am besten ist und da fange ich eben Klein an^^


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2014)

ich denke eher das du gedacht hast das diese Position den maximalen Federweg frei gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (16. Februar 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich denke eher das du gedacht hast das diese Position den maximalen Federweg frei gibt


So ist es!^^ Bin ja Ehrlich obwohl ich ein Tag vorher darüber gelesen hatte!


----------



## Bohlig (18. Februar 2014)

frisch vom hq mit xxxtra love


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (18. Februar 2014)

Schick


----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2014)

geiles oldschool N


----------



## haekel72 (21. Februar 2014)

So jetzt noch paar Pics mit den Big N Custom Decals, Danke Holger von Apli!


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2014)

Rockt 
Dachte erst, wäre im falschen Forum das wär ein Jekyll, der Veteran kommt deutlich besser


----------



## haekel72 (21. Februar 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Rockt
> Dachte erst, wäre im falschen Forum das wär ein Jekyll, der Veteran kommt deutlich besser


^^ Danke, Jepp das Helius rockt echt, hat total Spaß gemacht der Aufbau!


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2014)

War ja nur auf den ersten Blick.
Wenn Du mir noch erklärst, was QLF bedeutet


----------



## haekel72 (21. Februar 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> War ja nur auf den ersten Blick.
> Wenn Du mir noch erklärst, was QLF bedeutet


Keine Ahnung, muss ich mal Holger von Apliquet fragen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2014)

Das Bedeuted glaub ich Külf...nur mit einem Buchstaben weniger 

Ich dachte auch erst, wo bin ich denn jetzt gelandet...bis sich meine Augen sortiert haben ...

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Februar 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir noch erklärst, was QLF bedeutet


Külftal


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2014)

Find´s immer witzig, da es die meisten nicht wissen.
Danke Ihr Streber, setzen!!


----------



## trailterror (21. Februar 2014)

Richtig fett mit den decals.

Könntest du bitte die bezeichnung der unterschiedlichen decals auflisten?


----------



## haekel72 (21. Februar 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Richtig fett mit den decals.
> 
> Könntest du bitte die bezeichnung der unterschiedlichen decals auflisten?


Es gibt keine Bezeichnungen für die einzelnen Decals. Habe die bei Apliquet aus dem Big N Custom abändern lassen nur für diesen Rahmen, ist jetzt ein "Unikat"


----------



## WODAN (21. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bohlig (21. Februar 2014)

Bis das oldschool N wieder läuft dauert noch, Steuersatz Adapterring verlegt


----------



## kephren23 (21. Februar 2014)

@haekel72
Schön geworden 

@WODAN
Auch sehr geil


----------



## poison2008 (22. Februar 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> So jetzt noch paar Pics mit den Big N Custom Decals, Danke Holger von Apli!


Fett will auch haben!
Habe auch ein 2004er helius Fr,fahrbereit aber noch nicht fertig!Funzen tut es aber schon!


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Februar 2014)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Fett will auch haben!
> Habe auch ein 2004er helius Fr,fahrbereit aber noch nicht fertig!Funzen tut es aber schon!


 mach mal Bilders


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Februar 2014)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Fett will auch haben!
> Habe auch ein 2004er helius Fr,fahrbereit aber noch nicht fertig!Funzen tut es aber schon!



Hatte auch eines...


----------



## poison2008 (23. Februar 2014)

Der Lack ist ab diverse teile sind schon, und werden noch getauscht!


----------



## poison2008 (23. Februar 2014)

Sorry für die schlechten Bilder!
Aber schon grass was das alter Helius Fr noch alles kann!


----------



## poison2008 (23. Februar 2014)

Gewechselt wird noch die avid gegen die 2012er the one (silber/schwarz) Neu.Satttelstütze komm eine Turbine rein!
Und marzocchi tst air gegen Roco Lo schwarz!
Mit den Minion F vorne und den Baron 2.3 BBC
Komme ich auf 14,9 kg zur zeit noch 15,48
Das reicht dann aber auch ich finde es super und lässt sich Hammergeil fahren!
Ist übrigens ein L Rahmen.


----------



## poison2008 (23. Februar 2014)




----------



## haekel72 (23. Februar 2014)

Jepp, das Helius gefällt^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (26. Februar 2014)

Nicolai Helius FR 2009 R&B


----------



## poison2008 (3. März 2014)

Das sieht auch sehr gut aus! Ist das ein L Rahmen ?
Wie lang ist denn dein oberrohr?


----------



## Timmy35 (3. März 2014)

Das müsste ein XL-Rahmen sein.


----------



## Gudyo (3. März 2014)

Ist ein XL Rahmen Oberrohr ist 625mm


----------



## Obstbrot (3. März 2014)

Ion 20 Ausschnitt,
Bin immer wieder froh das gute Stück fahren zu können.

Grüße

obstbrot


----------



## tedi (5. März 2014)

Servus zusammen, habe mir einen gebrauchten Helius AM Rahmen von Frank hier aus dem Forum gekauft, vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal für die super Abwicklung.

Es fehlen noch die neuen Pedale und die Brensen (sind bei Sören bestellt) danach wird gewogen.
Nach den ersten Ausfahrten hier im Aachener Wald bin ich sehr begeistert, dass Bike macht Laune ohne Ende die XO1 fährt sich sehr geil keine Geklapper der Kette für die Berge hier bei uns reicht es locker mit dem 30er Blatt. Auf der Geraden komm ich bis gut 35 km/h hin.





Grüße Carsten


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. März 2014)

Super Farbkombi - super bike 
Sattelstellung und langer Vorbau wirken etwas frontlastig?!


----------



## poison2008 (12. März 2014)

Schönes Nicolai!


----------



## Olca (13. März 2014)

Hatte leider nur das Handy dabei...


 



 



 


Ab heute endlich mit dem richtigen Tune unterwegs , danke Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (14. März 2014)

Schick geiles grün!


----------



## poison2008 (14. März 2014)

Ich hab da mal noch eine frag an alle Helius fahrer insbesondere denn etwas kräftigeren > 100 kg
Ob es sinnvoll ist mein bike abzuspecken betrifft Dämpfer ohne piggypag fox rp 23 oder in die richtung fox 34 oder ne neue pike z.B.??
Ich habe 115 kg all inkl. Fähre aber nicht nur sonder springe auch paar Doubles drops (max.1m) kleine gab's usw. Also auch nen Park runter!
Was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## Obstbrot (15. März 2014)

Hallo! 

Hab da ein Problem. Mein Dämpfer am Ion 20 hat an der hinteren Aufnahme seitliches Spiel auf dem Bolzen. Soll das so? Hab vor kurzem neue Dämpferbuchsen eingebaut und auch alles wie vorgeschrieben festgezogen. Dennoch seitliches Spiel (lässt sich in der horizontalen leicht bewegen) Was kann ich falsch gemacht haben? Ich bitte auch mal ganz direkt um deinen Rat  @guru39 

Grüße

obstbrot


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2014)

Moin Obstbrot,

Spiel sollte dein Dämpfer nicht haben. Am besten machst du mal ein Foto von der betroffenen Stelle, vielleicht sieht man ja was.

Vermuten würde ich dass das Busching (Telflon beschichtete Buchse im Dämpferauge) durch ist.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. März 2014)

Wenn es neue Buchsen sind, könnte es auch sein, dass es einfach falsche Maße sind. Wenn es nicht 100% die richtigen Buchsen sind hast du Spiel.

Hatte das auch mal mit den Original Buchsen. Nicolai hat mir dann innerhalb von 48 Std den richtigen Ersatz geschickt


----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2014)

Ha, meine Buchsen passen auch nicht, und ich wunder mich warum das ding so rumzickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. März 2014)

Hat der Dämpfer auch seitlich Spiel?

Dann sind die Buchsen zu kurz, wie ich es oben gesagt hab. Einfach N anklingeln, geht sehr schnell. Oder selbst nachmessen und im Handel neue ordern.


----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2014)

japp hat er werde montag mal bei N anfragen. Ja Buchsen sind zu kurz


----------



## Obstbrot (16. März 2014)

schon wieder neue buchsen kaufen...na toll hab erst neue eingebaut

Bild:




man sieht einen kleinen zwischenraumrechts neben dem hellen rand von der buchse im  dämpferauge. (rechts = beim bild unten )


----------



## Martin1508 (16. März 2014)

Huber!

http://huber-bushings.com/

Hab sie sowohl im Helius AM als auch im ION ST. Seit 2 Jahren völlig problemlos.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2014)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> schon wieder neue buchsen kaufen...na toll hab erst neue eingebaut
> 
> Bild:
> 
> ...




Die äusseren Buchsen sind zu kurz und zudem falschrum eingebaut. Die Gummidichtung die im dickeren ende sitzt
soll das Dämpferauge schützen.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die äusseren Buchsen sind zu kurz und zudem falschrum eingebaut. Die Gummidichtung die im dickeren ende sitzt
> soll das Dämpferauge schützen.



Kommt auf die Abstandshalter an. Ist ja auf dem Bild nicht zu erkennen. Könnten auch welche sein, die den Gummiring innen haben und der kleinere Durchmesser des Abstandshalters soll an den nicht sehr genau eingepressten Gleitbuchsen anstehen, um das auszugleichen. Während die große Fläche bündig am Hebel anliegen sollte.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2014)

Doppelpost...
G.


----------



## Obstbrot (16. März 2014)

also gekauft hab ich die jungs hier
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35474_Daempferbuchsenkit-Ion-20---Ion-ST.html

heißt das ich muss sie vielleicht einfach mal drehen...bzw. schauen wo dieser gummiring liegt?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2014)

Drehen wird dir nichts bringen, zumindest nichts was den Spalt angeht. Da würde aber ein Ausgleichsscheibe am großen Durchmesser des Abstandshalters auch reichen das wieder alles paßt

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2014)

Habe eben mal spaßeshalber einen Vivid Air aus der Verpackung geholt und die "passende" Hülsenachse samt Abstandshalter reingesteckt. Obwohl es das passende sein müßte, siehts bei mir genauso aus.
Dann hab ich mal eine passende nicht RS Hülsenachse samt Abstandshalter genommen und verglichen. Ist ansich genauso nur mit dem Unterschied, das diese die Dichtringe an der Seite statt im Innendurchmesser haben. Dadurch wird dieser kleine Spielraum geschlossen und es paßt perfekt.

Wenn ich jetzt die beiden Indizien eins zu eins zusammenzähle, dann müßte ich zum Schluß kommen, das RS die Abstandshalterdichtung geändert hat, aber nicht bermerkt hat, das jetzt dadurch ein Spalt entstanden ist. So zumindest die Theorie 

Du könntest dir aber auch einfach 2 zusätzliche O-Ringe links und rechts dazwischenlegen. Wird wohl für dich leichter zu besorgen sein als passende Scheibchen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. März 2014)

Mmmh... Um kurzfristige Mobilität sicher zu stellen okay.
Aber letztlich sind die Teile einfach zu kurz. Miss doch mal aus: 24 mm sollte die lichte Weite innen bei Nicolai an der unteren Aufnahme betragen. Minus deine Buchsenspacer minus deine Dämpferbreite (bei RS Soll 12,7 mm). Das auf dem Foto kann nicht passen.

Neue ordern, bei N direkt  oder beim Hubi 
Dabei deine genauen Maße durchgeben!


----------



## kephren23 (16. März 2014)

Ja werde ich auch machen müssen, ziemlich mies das nicht die passenden dabei waren .

Habs auch vorher gar nicht gemerkt erst durch den Comment von Obstbrot bin ich darauf gekommen das mal zu checken.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Mmmh... Um kurzfristige Mobilität sicher zu stellen okay.
> Aber letztlich sind die Teile einfach zu kurz. Miss doch mal aus: 24 mm sollte die lichte Weite innen bei Nicolai an der unteren Aufnahme betragen. Minus deine Buchsenspacer minus deine Dämpferbreite (bei RS Soll 12,7 mm). Das auf dem Foto kann nicht passen.
> 
> Neue ordern, bei N direkt  oder beim Hubi
> Dabei deine genauen Maße durchgeben!



Kann man auch länger damit mobil sein. Hat ja keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Funktion. Abgesehen davon das etwas schneller Wasser zwischen Buchse und Hülse kommt....wenn mans nicht ausgleicht oder noch einen O-Ring dazwischen packt.
Aber wenn man natürlich einen neuen Satz umsonst bekommt würd ich mir den auch geben lassen 

G.


----------



## Obstbrot (17. März 2014)

ich werd das mit den o ringen als abstandshalter mal probieren, danke


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber wenn man natürlich einen neuen Satz umsonst bekommt würd ich mir den auch geben lassen
> 
> G.


So siehts aus...ich probiers auch erstmal mit o ringen. danke für die tipps


----------



## Altiplano (19. März 2014)

WODAN schrieb:


>


Hallo Poison, 
wie zufrieden bist Du mit den BFO Bremsscheiben?

Gruß
Altiplano


----------



## Seneca02 (21. März 2014)

So hier mal mein 2007er Helius FR nach der Frischzellenkur


----------



## haekel72 (21. März 2014)

So jetzt mit Decals! Helius 2004 FR ^^






Und mit anderem Lenker + 66 Sick Griffen + neuen Bremsscheiben^^


----------



## Midgetman (21. März 2014)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> So hier mal mein 2007er Helius FR nach der Frischzellenkur



Top


----------



## Timmy35 (21. März 2014)

Jetzt noch Maxxis-Reifen mit dem orangenen Streifen (und das grüne Kettenblatt weg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (22. März 2014)

Das grüne Kettenblatt muss bleiben


----------



## barbarissima (22. März 2014)

Das grüne Kettenblatt muss auf jeden Fall bleiben  ....und der gesamte Hobel sieht ja mal sowas von schick aus


----------



## haekel72 (22. März 2014)

Oh Danke euch


----------



## pfalz (23. März 2014)

Schickes Helius! Wie gefallen die OnOne-Gummis?


----------



## haekel72 (23. März 2014)

pfalz schrieb:


> Schickes Helius! Wie gefallen die OnOne-Gummis?


Hi, auf der Straße recht Ruppig aber im Gelände sehr angenehm griffig!


----------



## Jack22001 (26. März 2014)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Das grüne Kettenblatt muss bleiben


 
schick - würde ehr sagen die Kette und die Kasette müssen auch noch grün werden. Vorallem siehts FR schön leicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dioXxide (30. März 2014)

...nachdem ich mir letzten Herbst eine Fraktur an der Hand beim biken zugezogen hatte, war im Winter genug Zeit für Umbauten am Nicolai.
Nun mit Pike RCT3, Hope E4, Spank Spike/Hope Pro/X-Ray LRS, Carbon Lenker und X01 1x11 mit Selbstbau Kefü (eigentlich bei Narrow Wide unnötig aber ich trau dem nicht so ganz) - Gewicht bei 13,26 kg ohne Pedale:


----------



## kephren23 (31. März 2014)

Schön geworden 
Nur optisch fehlt die untere Kefü etwas. Das du oben eine gewählt hast ist wohl gut, Sicherheit geht vor.


----------



## dioXxide (31. März 2014)

...unten wird keine Führung gebraucht. Oben ja eigentlich schon nicht aber da fühl ich mich sicherer, zudem die über direct mount an der Schwinge hängt und somit unabhängig vom Federweg ist und nur 22 g wiegt.


----------



## reflux (31. März 2014)

hast du ne teile liste? beschäftige mich nicht so viel mit gewicht, aber das kommt mir schon argh liecht vor..?
hab im vergleich zu dir nen xfusion stahlfeder dämpfer + lyrik ... laufradsatz ähnlich gewicht..und bin bestimmt bei über 15...


----------



## dioXxide (31. März 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> hast du ne teile liste? beschäftige mich nicht so viel mit gewicht, aber das kommt mir schon argh liecht vor..?
> hab im vergleich zu dir nen xfusion stahlfeder dämpfer + lyrik ... laufradsatz ähnlich gewicht..und bin bestimmt bei über 15...



...die 13,26 kg sind gewogen - aber ohne Pedale. Was wiegt dein LRS und was für eine Lyrik fährst du?


----------



## kephren23 (31. März 2014)

Aha wieder ein Gewichtsschummler !

Hab nicht geschrieben das unten eine gebraucht wird, nur sah es mit besser aus.
Naja ne Kefü, und wenn nur oben schadet nicht, das haben ja einige Fahrer bewiesen.


----------



## reflux (31. März 2014)

dioXxide schrieb:


> ...die 13,26 kg sind gewogen - aber ohne Pedale. Was wiegt dein LRS und was für eine Lyrik fährst du?


ich hatte ne 2step air lyrik und hab die absenkfunktion rausgenommen und jetzt ne normale 170mm air ...
lrs gewicht...da fragste was, hinten race vorne dlight/lase veltec naben (hr 280?vorne 150?) und spura 30 felgen
ich wiege bald mal


----------



## Obstbrot (14. April 2014)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Rock Shox Dämpfer (Vivid) "Tune" beim ION 20 Rahmen genutzt werden sollte?

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2014)

Für Ion 20 650B?!

MM wenns schön schnuffig sein soll und ML für Straffer.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. April 2014)

Eher umgekehrt, oder? M/M straffer, M/L schnuffiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. April 2014)

Sorry... hast Recht.

Hab nochma bei mir geschaut ML habsch.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. April 2014)

Ok, danke. War gerade nur verwirrt, da ich aktuell selbst über den Vivid nachdenke...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. April 2014)

Wieder mal lecker Feldberg (Taunus) Tour bei uns. Findet die N's:


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. April 2014)

Das Rote?


----------



## beetle (14. April 2014)

Find ich gut, dass Nicolai jetzt krumme Rohre und Hydroforming macht.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. April 2014)

Na wenigstens etwas


----------



## oxmox29 (14. April 2014)

Gut, dass fast alle beide Arme hoch halten.....


----------



## IceQ- (20. April 2014)

ich liebe es wie am ersten Tag...
Update zum letzten Sommer:
XTR anstatt Schneebesen (Was für eine Erleuchtung...)
wieder ordentliche Sattelstütze
680 anstatt 640mm breiten Lenker. Endlich machen Bikeparks Spass 
Hope Klemme anstatt einer billigen BBB


----------



## akdmonsters (20. April 2014)

Hallo!

I am French and used to read almost every post of this awesome forum.
Of course i fall in love with Nicolai and have the chance to ride for them!
After many months to wait, my Helius AC is finally built!
So: Hot or not? You can vote here! 






I will write a complete bike check next month.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (20. April 2014)

Pretty hot!


----------



## mhubig (20. April 2014)

@akdmonsters nice build, I just voted a straight ten!


----------



## IceQ- (21. April 2014)

damn! Thats a hot bike!

The only thing I would change are the handlebar grips


----------



## poison2008 (24. April 2014)

Hier nochmal mein Möchtegern  Enduro;-)
Ein helius fr 2004 was jetzt fertig geworden ist 
Rahmen ist L und das Sattelrohr aber gekürzt.Mit Pedalen liegt es jetzt bei 14,67kg  was meiner Meinung völlig akzeptabel ist.




 

 Wollte mir eigentlich nächstes jahr ein helius am holen aber ich glaube ich fahre das hier bis es kaputt geht, also noch ziemlich lang;-) hoffe ich doch!Und der sattel 
ist wieder waagerecht;-)


----------



## Dutshlander (24. April 2014)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Mit Pedalen liegt es jetzt bei 14,67kg  was meiner Meinung völlig akzeptabel ist.


 fuhlt sich beim Biken eh wie 12+ an von daher


----------



## Obstbrot (4. Mai 2014)

Meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akdmonsters (11. Mai 2014)

Hi everyone!

After the article about my AC, here is his big brother: the Ion 20!






So: Hot or not? You can vote and see more pictures here! 

I have already raced (and crashed) with it in Greece:






Not the best conditions for a first race but the Ion did the job pretty well, aspecially with these dry tires (magic mary are great but the rock razor...good only for bike park).
To compare, i had a Kona operator before (w/ bos stoy/tuned boxxer/EX823-CK wheels), which was good almost everwhere, but not for pedalling.
The Ion is good everywhere. 650b wheels are maybe a little bit harder to carry and push than 26" but when you find the good balance it's better in my opinion for DH racing, aspecially when you're tall.

Next steps for me after the Transvésubienne with the AC, will be the whole French DH Cup and the Mégavalanche de l'Alpe d'Huez this summer.
I will try to share with you a video of each event.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Mai 2014)

Very very hot!!!

Edit: Hard conditions on that track  very good run and good reaction after the crash. Thats racing attitude


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2014)

G.


----------



## mhubig (12. Mai 2014)

Very nice Video, thanks for sharing! And an unbelievable hot bike! ;-)


----------



## raschaa (23. Mai 2014)

... und wieder mal ein kleines "Suchbild" 





update time:


----------



## kephren23 (23. Mai 2014)

Wimmelbild?

Was uss ich finden?


----------



## Der alte Sack (29. Mai 2014)

BMXTB von 2001 / 2011 RH : M mit L Oberrohr - aktuell abzugeben.....................


----------



## Timmy35 (1. Juni 2014)

Gestern in Winterberg:

Artur (Khujand) kommt doch nicht von Nicolai los und ist mit einen geheimen Prototyp unterwegs


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Gestern in Winterberg:
> 
> Artur (Khujand) kommt doch nicht von Nicolai los und ist mit einen geheimen Prototyp unterwegs
> Anhang anzeigen 296666


  Ne Timmy da gibt es KEIN zurück mehr… Nicolai hat ja nicht mal mehr einen Festival Stand.

„Gute neue Zeiten“ 

War trotzdem super, nächstes Jahr wieder  

Aber wir sehen uns ja bald  in willinegn/winterberg zum fahren


----------



## CicliB (15. Juni 2014)

CicliB schrieb:


> Hm, der Hinweis kam von der Crew selber, das nach dem Festival auf Maxle umgebaut wird!?!



Gestern auf dem Bike Festival wieder das Rad gefunden, mit dem ich letztes Jahr auf der Testfahrt so viel Spass hatte...
Und: Weiterhin kein Maxle...
Schade, das nicht aus Fehlern gelernt wird. Viel Spass für den, der nen Platten bekommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richard.a (16. Juni 2014)

Meine Zugmaschine....


----------



## poison2008 (27. Juni 2014)

Hier doch noch mein Nicolai Helius Am früher als erwartet! 
Mensch und das teil geht ab! Einfach nur geil das Am!


----------



## apple_drink (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
bin gerade dabei ein Helius AFR aufzubauen und habe ein kleines Problem mit Sattelklemme (Sixpack 34,9) und Stütze (30,9). Denn wenn ich die Sattelklemme über das Sattelrohr aufsetze ohne die Klemme zuzumachen, spannt die den Rahmen bereits so vor, dass ich die Stütze nur mit viel Kraft absenken kann...

Mit der Schieblehre gemessen, komme ich auf ca. 35,5mm mit der Pulverbeschichtung...

Hatte jemand so ein Problem ?


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juli 2014)

Ja, habe das Problem mit einem Intense. Da war aber eine 35.0 Klemme mit dabei.
Meine Tune paßt z.B. leider nicht. Werde mal Hope versuchen.

Chromag hat auch ein 35er Klemme.


----------



## WODAN (4. Juli 2014)

apple_drink schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin gerade dabei ein Helius AFR aufzubauen und habe ein kleines Problem mit Sattelklemme (Sixpack 34,9) und Stütze (30,9). Denn wenn ich die Sattelklemme über das Sattelrohr aufsetze ohne die Klemme zuzumachen, spannt die den Rahmen bereits so vor, dass ich die Stütze nur mit viel Kraft absenken kann...
> 
> Mit der Schieblehre gemessen, komme ich auf ca. 35,5mm mit der Pulverbeschichtung...
> ...



Bei Pulver leider schon fast normal


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Juli 2014)

Sind die nachteile von Pulvern aber 0,3mm abschleifen und gut ist es, wo ist das problem


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. Juli 2014)

hatte auch mal mein alten Rahmen beim Artur zum Pulvern danach absolut keine probleme mit der Sattelklemme hat nach wie vor super gepasst
genau etwas abschleifen und fertig


----------



## WODAN (7. Juli 2014)

Mein treustes Nicolai, 10 Jahre in meinem Besitz.


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. Juli 2014)

Hat schon was, andere schaffen es bei dir ja nichmal nen Jahr


----------



## WODAN (7. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Hat schon was, andere schaffen es bei dir ja nichmal nen Jahr



Rekord war bei mir 2 Monate


----------



## kephren23 (7. Juli 2014)

WODAN schrieb:


> Rekord war bei mir 2 Monate




Jetzt mit Huber Buchsen


----------



## WODAN (7. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Huber Buchsen



Ich sehe nie Dreck an deinem Bike


----------



## kephren23 (7. Juli 2014)

Den hab ich grad abgemacht .

Und ehr der Schönwetterfahrer, habs immer so weit zum Wald


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2014)

Apropos Dreck  Saalbach Patina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (7. Juli 2014)

So muß ein Nicolai aussehen


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2014)

ich möchte gern mal ein XL sehen…


----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. Juli 2014)

Sooooooooo nachdem mein Helius nun gut 2 Jahre an der Wand sein eher trauriges und Staubsammelndes  Dasein fristete wurde es nach der gestrigen Bastelstunde heute endlich mal rausgelassen....


----------



## bikeundfly (7. Juli 2014)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich sehe nie Dreck an deinem Bike



Da war auch garantiert noch nie Dreck dran!


----------



## kephren23 (7. Juli 2014)

bikeundfly schrieb:


> Da war auch garantiert noch nie Dreck dran!



Das ist gelogen


----------



## ritroh (8. Juli 2014)

Hier einmal mein Helius AM von 2009 in der aktuellen Ausstattung.


----------



## SirBsod (8. Juli 2014)

Hübsche Farbe!


----------



## Timmy35 (9. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte mir ja eigentlich ein Argon FAT holen.

Dank der Stocklist ist es jetzt aber ein Argon SLIM geworden.

Heute mittag bei Nicolai abgeholt:




Und heute abend schnell aufgebaut:




Die Teile stammen von meinem alten Storck-Renner und sind erstmal nur vorübergehend. Die Ausgabe war ja überhaupt nicht geplant.
Im Winter wird umgebaut: Wahrscheinlich eine Campa Chorus und schwarze Laufräder.
Die erste Probefahrt war auch ganz gut. Die Schaltung muss noch nachgestellt werden, sonst läuft es schon super. Der Bock ist mindestens so steif wie das Stork und gibt gar nicht nach.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (12. Juli 2014)

Nicolai macht geile MTB's...die Rennräder wirken dagegen leider etwas plump


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

Es ist da....meinzzzz







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (12. Juli 2014)

Geil 
schnell aufbauen


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Es ist da....meinzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geil! 

KHUJAND würde jetzt sagen: _das gehört in den Aufbauthread_


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

Puhhh....hab schon fleißig dran rumgebastelt...den ganzen Nachmittag 
Bin doch auf Hindernisse gestoßen die etwas mehr Zeit gebraucht haben als gedacht und ich mußt hier und da mal überlegen warum das jetzt nicht geht und wie ich das mache das es geht
Trau michs aber net reinstellen...es ist nämlich kein Dhler geworden und von der Laufradgröße will ich erst garnet reden 

G.


----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2014)

Hau rein die bilder


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Puhhh....hab schon fleißig dran rumgebastelt...den ganzen Nachmittag
> Bin doch auf Hindernisse gestoßen die etwas mehr Zeit gebraucht haben als gedacht und ich mußt hier und da mal überlegen warum das jetzt nicht geht und wie ich das mache das es geht
> Trau michs aber net reinstellen...es ist nämlich kein Dhler geworden und von der Laufradgröße will ich erst garnet reden
> 
> G.


Jetzt stellst dich aber an 
Prinzessin

Hatte die Palme etwas wenig Wasser?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

Die ist tot, aber unten kommt schon die neue raus 
Bin gerade drüber...noch etwas gedult 

G.


----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2014)

Komm dir mal zuvor  Ich hoffe das ist gestattet

Einsatzgebiet? 26' bereifung oder?


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Jetzt stellst dich aber an
> Prinzessin
> 
> Hatte die Palme etwas wenig Wasser?


 
Die steht am Ofen! Du Spezialist. Das ist selbst für ne Palme zu viel. Ach so, KHUJAND sagt hier gar nichts mehr!


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Juli 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Komm dir mal zuvor  Ich hoffe das ist gestattet
> 
> Einsatzgebiet?


 
Krass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

Du warst zu schnell...ich erstelle doch gerade erst noch den passenden Thread dazu  






Weiter hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ion-20-effi-allesthread-technik-bilder-news-usw.713331/

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Die steht am Ofen! Du Spezialist. Das ist selbst für ne Palme zu viel. Ach so, KHUJAND sagt hier gar nichts mehr!



Der Ofen war net des Problem...sonder das fehlende Wasser 

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Juli 2014)

Man, jetzt erfinde ich hier ne Ausrede für dich und du haust dich und mich wieder in Pfanne.


----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2014)

Sorry....war zu ungeduldig


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2014)




----------



## pillehille (14. Juli 2014)

anbei mein neues Helius AM aus dem Stock,







die meisten Teile wurden vom alten FR übernommen






Neu sind nur der LRS und das schwarze Casting 
(leider ist es unmöglich eine komplett schwarze Gabel für 1 1/8" zu bekommen, damm muss man sich selbst eine basteln) 

Das Radel wurde letzte Woche in den Alpen getestet und für überragend befunden.
Mit diesem Aufbau, perfekt für All-Mountaintouren mit ordentlich Höhenmetern ;-)


Plan für die Zukunft ist es alle roten/weißen Parts durch schwarze zu ersetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2014)

Würd noch versuchen eine 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel billig zu bekommen und auf Halde zu legen.
Wäre doch zu schade bei so einem schönen Rad wenns mal an sowas scheitert.

G.


----------



## SirBsod (15. Juli 2014)

Oh da war noch ein Helius AM im Stock?Hab meins in Größe S auch aus dem Stock,ebenfalls Titan elox mit oranger Extra-Love... 1 1/8 Steuerrohr is aber echt ärgerlich..dass die Industrie da ständig durch "Innovationen" Sachen umwerfen muss die siet Jahrzehnten funktioniert haben..


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Oh da war noch ein Helius AM im Stock?Hab meins in Größe S auch aus dem Stock,ebenfalls Titan elox mit oranger Extra-Love... 1 1/8 Steuerrohr is aber echt ärgerlich..dass die Industrie da ständig durch "Innovationen" Sachen umwerfen muss die siet Jahrzehnten funktioniert haben..



Na wenns sie jetzt bei normalen Taperedschäften für ALLE bleiben, ist ja nicht schlecht. Ist etwas etwas besser wir 1 1/8 und etwas schlechter wie 1.5. Also ein mehr oder weniger gutes Mittel, auch bei mehr Federweg.

G.


----------



## SirBsod (15. Juli 2014)

Denk mir bloß, man kauft sich für 1-2 tausend Euro einen Rahmen, womöglich noch Maßrahmen... 2-3 Jahre später kommt die Industrie her und macht den Rahmen mit nem neuen Gabelschaftstandard unbrauchbar weil die neuesten Gabeln (z.B. RS Pike die ich in meinem habe gibt's nur tapered) eben nicht in dem alten Maß gefertigt werden.. Hoffe ich bin bei meinem mit nem 1,5er Steuerrohr halbwegs zukunftssicher unterwegs...und bekomme für das Dämpfermaß auch in Zukunft noch brauchbare Dämpfer. Guter Kumpel von mir hat bei seinem Maß von 190mm x Schlagmichtot echt Probleme was zu finden.


----------



## trailterror (15. Juli 2014)

Dämpfermass ist gängig. Mach dir keine sorgen.

Bei 1.5 kannst ja tapered gabeln fahrn, also auch kein problem  vorausgesetzt es gibt die passenden steuersätze noch 

Für wie zukunftssicher haltet ihr den 135/12er hinterbau...?


----------



## SirBsod (15. Juli 2014)

So lang es Hope-Naben gibt..


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juli 2014)

Man kann Dämpfer ja immer noch auf Wunschmaß verkürzen lassen, kostet halt wieder extra.


----------



## Seneca02 (15. Juli 2014)

pillehille schrieb:


> anbei mein neues Helius AM aus dem Stock,
> 
> 
> die meisten Teile wurden vom alten FR übernommen



Inwiefern merkt man denn einen Unterschied zum alten FR? Die Geometrie sollte ja bei beiden relativ ähnlich sein oder? Der Hauptunterschied liegt wahrscheinlich im Gewicht, oder?


----------



## pillehille (15. Juli 2014)

Ja fährt sich recht ähnlich/gleich, 
der Gewichtsunterschied ist da, aber das sind maximal ~500gr inkl dem neuen LRS
Das ist aber eher geschätzt, habe nicht nachgewogen

der Performance-Unterschied liegt in den neuen Lagern. 
Die alten liefen leider nicht mehr so geschmeidig wie die neuen ;-)

@LB Jörg 
ich überlege gerade mir eine Revelation RCT3 zu kaufen und die von 140 auf 150mm umzubauen und die DTGabel einzulagern, mal abwarten...


----------



## Botje (18. Juli 2014)

Neu hier, gerade meine erste Nicolai gekauft (2ter hand). Helius AM 2009 mit umbau auf 216mm Dampfer und 171 mm Federweg.










Jetzt auf die suche nach die fehlende Teile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (18. Juli 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Rahmen.
Der Tisch darunter ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Botje (18. Juli 2014)

wosch schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Rahmen.
> Der Tisch darunter ist auch nicht schlecht.



Danke! Ich freue mich sehr um diesen Rahmen schön auf zu bauen. Hat wenig Kratzer usw, fast wie neu! Und dann in meine Gegend (NL/DE nahe Aachen) die besten trails und mal ne Bikepark besuchen!

Der Tisch ist eigenbau, ich dachte einen Rahmen wie dieses verdient eine schönen platz!


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Juli 2014)

Und jetzt noch "das Bier was hat so schön gekribbelt in meine Bauchnabel" Natürlich nur wenn die passende Frau in der Nähe ist. Evtl. diese?


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Juli 2014)

Scherz! Viel Spazz mit dem Baik.

Gruss


----------



## Botje (18. Juli 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Scherz! Viel Spazz mit dem Baik.
> 
> Gruss



Hahaha Danke!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2014)

Die Laufradpost war da...Antiracestyle 






G.


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2014)

Verrücktes Ding!


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juli 2014)

Was ist das ? Ein Gazzalodi-Traktor ?


----------



## bike-it-easy (20. Juli 2014)

Uuhhh, dringend die Riemenspannung kontrollieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was ist das ? Ein Gazzalodi-Traktor ?



Sind leichter als die Minion/Ardent Faltkombi vorher. Nur die W40 ist 100g schwerer als die Supra 30.

@Bikeiteasy: Erstmal reinstecken und gucken wies paßt, bevor man weitermacht 

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Bikeiteasy: Erstmal reinstecken und gucken wies paßt, bevor man weitermacht
> 
> G.


----------



## pfalz (20. Juli 2014)




----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2014)




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2014)

Arrrg....

G.


----------



## IceQ- (21. Juli 2014)

Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Juli 2014)

fett fett fett!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2014)

Obs fett´zt kann ich dummerweise erst ausprobieren wenn mein neues Riemenritzel da ist. Bin zu faul extra das Andere vom anderen Laufradsatz runterzuschrauben 
Für hinten ist noch das Procore geplant...wenns denn mal kommt 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2014)

Soderla, Riemen diesmal gespannt und richtig montiert 
Morgen gehts auf Testfahrt...




G.


----------



## AM_Heizer (22. Juli 2014)

Schöner Trecker . Hast du da einen Nobby Nic am Unterrohr ?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2014)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Schöner Trecker . Hast du da einen Nobby Nic am Unterrohr ?



Der hätte doch zu wenig Durchschlagschutz ...ist natürlich ein Maxxis Minion Dh in 42a 

G.


----------



## AM_Heizer (22. Juli 2014)




----------



## poison2008 (22. Juli 2014)

Botje schrieb:
			
		

> Neu hier, gerade meine nicolai gekauft (2ter hand). Helius AM 2009 mit umbau auf 216mm Dampfer und 171 mm Federweg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus ! Herlichen Glückwunsch !
Hast du denn deine alten umlenkhebel noch?


----------



## Ankalagon (24. Juli 2014)

Habe heute mein erstes Nicolai fertig aufgebaut.

Das Helius AC bringt 13,7kg auf die Waage.

Am Samstag wird es ausgiebig getestet


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2014)

sehr schönes AC


----------



## kephren23 (24. Juli 2014)

jo schicker Hobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ankalagon (24. Juli 2014)

Danke euch!


----------



## barbarissima (25. Juli 2014)

Mir gefällt´s auch richtig gut


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Juli 2014)

Project has started:






Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (25. Juli 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Project has started:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 308137
> 
> Gruss



Is doch hier kein Teilethread


----------



## guru39 (25. Juli 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Project has started:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 308137
> 
> Gruss



uiii...... da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## fruchtmoose (26. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## SirBsod (26. Juli 2014)

Hmm.. sieht sehr downhilllastig aus.. 
Wie bist du auf den SDG-Sattel gekommen?


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Juli 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Hmm.. sieht sehr downhilllastig aus..
> Wie bist du auf den SDG-Sattel gekommen?




Der Sattel hat mir einfach gefallen


----------



## Aces (29. Juli 2014)

Mein Nicolai  frische Kassette und Kette drauf! Nur noch original Decals für die Federgabel und es ist fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (9. August 2014)

Eigendlich sollte mein Argon Slim bis zum Winter mit der alten 105er fahren und erst dann umgebaut werden. Bei einem Reifenwechsel habe ich dann aber gesehen, dass die Speichenlöcher bei der hinteren Felge gerissen waren. Weil ich ja auf Campa umbauen wollte habe ich mir dann den Zonda-Laufradsatz mit Shimano-Freilauf geholt. Aber das passte gar nicht zusammen, Campa und Shimano, so dass der Umbau vorgezogen wurde.

Der Ausgangszustand:




und nachdem die kleine Italienerin und der große Deutsche vereint sind:


 

 

 

 



Als Shimano-Fahrer muss ich mich noch an Campa gewöhnen. Ist doch anders zu bedienen.

Beim Gewicht habe ich mein Ziel unter 8kg leider verfehlt. Müssen noch 200 Gramm runter. Die Gabel muss also auch noch dran glauben.
Beim Lenkerband bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, ob schwarz oder das hellgrau oder ein dunkleres grau. Ist im Moment schlecht gewickelt, weil ich nach dem Umbau der Schalthebel das alte wieder genommen habe.


----------



## Midgetman (9. August 2014)

Sehr gut. Keine Sorge, das mit der Umgewöhnung geht schnell und die Chorus lässt die Shimano Teile echt alt aussehen - optisch wie funktionell


----------



## kephren23 (9. August 2014)

sehr geil.
Jo die Campa Teile sind ne Wucht, hatte hier mal für zwei RR Projekte ein CampaSYS und ein Shimano Satz liegen bei fast gleichem Preis war die Campa um einiges leichter und super geil in der Funktion.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. August 2014)

Ich liebe Campa. Sieht super aus am Argon. Leider ist mein Colnago zu schön und kultig als das ich es jetzt gegen ein Argon tauschen möchte. Aber sicherlich für die Zukunft ein reizvolles Projekt;-)

Viel Spazz damit.

Gruss


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. August 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Eigendlich sollte mein Argon Slim bis zum Winter mit der alten 105er fahren und erst dann umgebaut werden. Bei einem Reifenwechsel habe ich dann aber gesehen, dass die Speichenlöcher bei der hinteren Felge gerissen waren. Weil ich ja auf Campa umbauen wollte habe ich mir dann den Zonda-Laufradsatz mit Shimano-Freilauf geholt. Aber das passte gar nicht zusammen, Campa und Shimano, so dass der Umbau vorgezogen wurde.
> 
> Der Ausgangszustand:
> Anhang anzeigen 312089
> ...



Bitte eine andere Gabel einbauen! Die passt nicht zu dem Superrad


----------



## Timmy35 (10. August 2014)

Hatte ich doch schon geschrieben, dass die Gabel noch neu kommt. Zur Zeit tendiere ich zur Ritchey WCS. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob die 300 Gramm mit meinen 2 Zentnern klar kommen. Hat da irgendwer Erhfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (11. August 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> ....Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob die 300 Gramm mit meinen 2 Zentnern klar kommen. Hat da irgendwer Erhfahrungen?



Die 330 gr der 3t Funda Team kommen mit meinen knapp 2 Zentnern gut zurecht.


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2014)

mainz


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. August 2014)

Hammer!


----------



## SirBsod (11. August 2014)

Die Licht-Stimmung des Bildes erinnert mich irgendwie an das Spiel STALKER.. so endzeitstimmungsmässig und passend zur Signatur mit dem Atomkrieg. Aber sehr hübsch ;-)


----------



## barbarissima (11. August 2014)

Oberhammer


----------



## Timmy35 (11. August 2014)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Die 330 gr der 3t Funda Team kommen mit meinen knapp 2 Zentnern gut zurecht.



Hat die Funda Team rote Streifen an der Seite? Habe mir Bilder angeschaut, aber manche haben weisse Streifen und manchmal sieht es auch wie orange aus. Wie fährt sich die Gabel?


----------



## Spletti (11. August 2014)

Der Renner ist was ganz besonderes und Rainer seine Karren sind eeh geil


----------



## Ankalagon (11. August 2014)

Sehr geiles Bike und ein Hammer Foto!!


----------



## ArthurBishop (11. August 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> mainz



schee rainer


----------



## kloetenkoem (11. August 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Hat die Funda Team rote Streifen an der Seite? Habe mir Bilder angeschaut, aber manche haben weisse Streifen und manchmal sieht es auch wie orange aus. Wie fährt sich die Gabel?



Das ist ein sattes Rot, die Pro Version hat weiße Streifen; die Team Stealth ist matt mit schwarzen Streifen. Kläre auf jeden Fall ab, ob sie den passenden Vorlauf hat.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1680986]
	
[/URL]

Fährt sich schön direkt und im besten Sinne unauffällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil970 (14. August 2014)

war mal Zeit für einen neuen Anstrich.





Das SYG kommt leider auf dem Bild nicht annähernd rüber. Dadurch, dass zuerst das Elox (schwarz) runtergestrahlt wurde, hat das Ganze einen metallischen Schimmer in der Sonne.
Die Fat Albert wurden inzwischen durch Mountain Kings ersetzt.

Grüße,
Nihil


----------



## guru39 (15. August 2014)

Zum düsteren Wetter in Epphm  passend.. mein Ion 20...




jetzt mit Magura MT7...




wenn man die gelben "Zierleisten" entfernt sehen die Sättel sehr wertig und edel aus....




auch von der andern Seite...




Heute hab ich mehrere Leute damit fahren/bremsen lassen....die Sprüche....Boooohey...Wurfanker...Hammer...unglaublich..... Dabei sind die Dinger noch nicht mal eingebremst


----------



## trailterror (15. August 2014)

d.h druckpunkt eher hart?
Leerweg eher kurz oder lang?


----------



## guru39 (15. August 2014)

Ungefähr wie bei Shimano.


----------



## trailterror (15. August 2014)

Welche shimano?
Ich fahr die XT und die ZEE und beide sind, wie ich finde, sehr verschieden.


----------



## guru39 (15. August 2014)

Hab nur ein Rad mit XT da, so ungefähr. Die ist aber sehr gut.


----------



## trailterror (15. August 2014)

Ok


----------



## WODAN (15. August 2014)

Neue Kiste, 12,8kg mit haltbaren Teilen.


----------



## Dutshlander (15. August 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab nur ein Rad mit XT da, so ungefähr. Die ist aber sehr gut.


 eine bremse der Funzt  freue mich schon die aus zu probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (16. August 2014)

Jetzt mit MT 7. Macht nen sehr guten ersten Eindruck. Bin mir sicher das sie der Saint Ebenbürtig ist. Vielleicht sogar besser? Mal sehn. Druckpunkt kommt ein paar MM früher im Vergleich zu der Saint.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2014)

Immernoch Traumion ...die gelben Ringler in der Bremse sind aber trotzdem häßlich 

G.


----------



## Simbl (16. August 2014)

Nanana, so schlimm sind die net


----------



## guru39 (16. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...die gelben Ringler in der Bremse sind aber trotzdem häßlich
> 
> G.



find ich a  mit ohne vieeeellll schöner


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. August 2014)

die passen doch gut zum rest des Radls  find eher die Sticker viel schlimmer


----------



## Zaskar01 (16. August 2014)

Puffbaik und Herstellernachweis sind laut CE Richtlinie* zwingend vorgeschrieben. 


Zumindest in der GürüLein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (16. August 2014)

WODAN schrieb:


> Neue Kiste, 12,8kg mit haltbaren Teilen.Anhang anzeigen 313923


Schönes Baik !
Ist das Grösse M ?

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## trailterror (16. August 2014)

Geil Simbl, wie all deine räder


----------



## WODAN (16. August 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## WODAN (16. August 2014)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Schönes Baik !
> Ist das Grösse M ?
> 
> Lg
> Wolfgang



M und mein erstes 27,5"

MfG


----------



## guru39 (16. August 2014)

WODAN schrieb:


> M und mein erstes 27,5"



was meinst du zu 650B?


WODAN schrieb:


> Neue Kiste, 12,8kg mit haltbaren Teilen.Anhang anzeigen 313923


----------



## WODAN (16. August 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> was meinst du zu 650B?




Danke!
Bisher halte ich 650b für einen Marketing Streich, gibt ja leider kein 26" mehr, mal schauen nach den ersten ausgiebigen Probefahrten.
Konnte es nur mit dem Junior Proberollen. Deshalb auch die Sattelstütze damit ich schnell zur normalen Sattelstütze fürs Trailerbike wechseln kann.
Jetzt aber erst einmal Pause. Mein Evo hat mich abgeworfen und nun Rippenprellung :-(


----------



## guru39 (16. August 2014)

piens net und nehm ne Voltaren 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. August 2014)

Bin froh wieder ein N im Keller zu haben... 
AC 29 2012
Reset Konan
Sram X0 Schaltwerk
Sram X9 Kurbel
Monarch RT3
RS Reverb
Stan's Flow EX LFRS


----------



## kephren23 (19. August 2014)

Welcome back


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. August 2014)

RS Reba 120mm montiert
Thomson X4 Vorbau montiert
Lenker = DHL im Verzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvoOlli (23. August 2014)

Habe heute mal das Helius RC geputzt:


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. August 2014)

Sram X0 Bremse montiert
Thomson Vorbau
Umwerfer...kompliziert...wie habt ihr den Umwerfer montiert? Bilder?


----------



## kephren23 (24. August 2014)

@EvoOlli 

@MarcoFibr 
Ui sieht etwas gequetscht aus.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. August 2014)

Wie gequetscht?


----------



## Dutshlander (24. August 2014)

ist wohl die Foto-perspective


----------



## trailterror (24. August 2014)

Meint wahrscheinlich den steilen LW, zumindest so wie's auf dem foto aussieht


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. August 2014)

Der LW ist steil. 72Grad. Der Radstand ist 5cm weniger zum Trigger. Erste Runde fühlt sich schonmal Super an. Kompakt,agil!


----------



## der-gute (24. August 2014)

72° ?????


----------



## Zaskar01 (24. August 2014)

Völlig unfahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick_ (24. August 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Völlig unfahrbar.



Das ist Quark. Ich bin das AC 29 mit der Geo mehrfach gefahren und es macht richtig Spaß. Man muss das Bike trotz 120mm FW aber auch als CC Race Fully betrachten.


----------



## Zaskar01 (24. August 2014)

Ich hab den Smiley vergessen.


----------



## acid-driver (24. August 2014)




----------



## MarcoFibr (24. August 2014)

Wollte eine stabiles Rad für alle Gelegenheiten und das habe ich glaube ich bekommen.


----------



## acid-driver (24. August 2014)

Hättest du damals gar nicht erst verkaufen müssen


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. August 2014)

Das stimmt! Mann muss halt aus Fehlern lernen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boondog (24. August 2014)

Hi Marco,
ich hab das Gleich...
und es ist sensationell, wie Du sagst ein stabiles Rad für alle Gelegenheiten ....


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (24. August 2014)

das Wort für "alle Gelegenheiten" find ich hier bei dem Rad ein bissl übertrieben 
aber schick ist es


----------



## Zaskar01 (24. August 2014)

Boondog schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> ich hab das Gleich...
> und es ist sensationell, wie Du sagst ein stabiles Rad für alle Gelegenheiten ....



Hast du zwei unterschiedliche Laufradgrössen verbaut, oder täuscht die Perspektive bei der Seitenansicht?


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. August 2014)

Boondog schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> ich hab das Gleich...
> und es ist sensationell, wie Du sagst ein stabiles Rad für alle Gelegenheiten ....


Schick. Was wiegt deins?


----------



## Boondog (25. August 2014)

@x_FreiRider_x: ok.. für alle Gelegenheiten ist etwas übertrieben, aber es ist auf jeden Fall ein geiles Trailbike !!! und für alles anderes, hab ich noch andere Bikes 

@ Zaskar01: ne ist vorne u. hinte 29 Zoll, sieht auf dem Foto nur etwas komisch aus...

@ MarcoFibr: 12,9Kg


----------



## Martin1508 (29. August 2014)

Alter Falter, was für ein Teil. Does size matter? 

240mm heavy metal;-)





Gruss


----------



## WODAN (29. August 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Alter Falter, was für ein Teil. Does size matter?
> 
> 240mm heavy metal;-)
> 
> ...


Wann kommt das ION20 650b bei Dir?


----------



## Martin1508 (29. August 2014)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wann kommt das ION20 650b bei Dir?


 
Ich weiß nicht wovon du sprichst


----------



## zvjer (30. August 2014)

Nicolai Helius AFR.
Heute fertig geworden.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. August 2014)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Der LW ist steil. 72Grad. Der Radstand ist 5cm weniger zum Trigger. Erste Runde fühlt sich schonmal Super an. Kompakt,agil!


Erste Tour mit dem neuen Bike. 
Hammer! Die Geo ist echt Super. Bergauf extrem gut und beim Downhill schön Agil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (1. September 2014)

Schickes AFr !
Laufräder in raw würden dem afr auch gut stehen?!
Aber ansonsten Top


----------



## zvjer (1. September 2014)

Habe ich mir auch überlegt
Silberne Deemax oder es waren sogar Rote Kamikaze mit Hope 2 Naben zur auswahl.
Hab mich aber wegen dem Kontrast für gelbe entschieden.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (3. September 2014)

Mal ein Bild von meinem Ion 18, jetzt auch mit Vario-Stütze. Allerdings muss ich die roten Teile noch in schwarz ändern.


----------



## haekel72 (3. September 2014)

Kleiner Umbau am Oldie - DT Swiss Felgen - Havoc Lenker - Matchmaker Avid Sram. Macht total Spaß das Teil^^


----------



## airri.de (6. September 2014)

Argon TB 29 im Aufbau


----------



## ssiemund (6. September 2014)

Mainz, war eigentlich nicht meine Traumfarbe für's Traumbike, aber dann erfuhr ich bei der Terminabsprache zum Testen, dass das AC auf 130mm verringert werden sollte (was letztendlich so nicht eintraf) und hab dann schnell geschaut wo es noch ein AC 2014 gibt und bin bei Gimmler-Bike fündig geworden, der dann auch noch ein Top Angebot hatte so das der Schwabe sofort zugreifen mußte . Inzwischen gefällt mir die Farbkombi richtig gut  und die erste Ausfahrt heute war einfach toll, nix faslch gemacht.
Ach ja, bevor wieder jemand die Felgen-Aufkleber-Weg Bemerkung macht, die bleiben, find ich super chick 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## krawa (6. September 2014)

Glückwunsch, ist sehr schön geworden. Hoffentlich kann ich es im Deister mal live erleben. Dann können wir eine AC-Tour starten (meiner bleibt nun doch ; )).[/QUOTE]


----------



## ssiemund (6. September 2014)

krawa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, ist sehr schön geworden. Hoffentlich kann ich es im Deister mal live erleben. Dann können wir eine AC-Tour starten (meiner bleibt nun doch ; )).


Freut mich zu hören das du deines behälst und die Deistertour geht natürlich klar


----------



## kephren23 (7. September 2014)

Sind ja auch keine Aufkleber bei DT-Swiss, glaub die gehn auch nicht so einfach runter.

Schicker Hobel, hätte ne schlimmere Farbe sein können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (7. September 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Sind ja auch keine Aufkleber bei DT-Swiss, glaub die gehn auch nicht so einfach runter.
> 
> Schicker Hobel, hätte ne schlimmere Farbe sein können


Die Aufkleber gehen doch Gut Runter^^


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. September 2014)

Die ersten Touren wurden gedreht und ich bin extrem Happy mit dem 2012 AC 29. 
Geo ist perfekt für mich. Klettert genial und 
technische Abfahrten sind Super zu meistern.


----------



## airri.de (13. September 2014)




----------



## mlbernd (17. September 2014)

hallo nicolaifreunde
so nun habe ich mein neues teil fertig!
nach 10 super jahren auf meinem helius cc, nun das helius ac 650b Jahrgang 2014
(wohl eines der letzten 2014 (eine Woche vor der eurobike))
anbei die ersten bilder.
mit der vorbaulänge bin ich noch am experimentieren (habe ich vom alten bike übernommen)

grüsse mlbernd


----------



## Seneca02 (17. September 2014)

Schick das AC. Lediglich die Bremsleitung der vorderen Bremse würde ich noch innen an der Gabel verlegen


----------



## AK47 (17. September 2014)

Die Farbe ist echt mal der Hammer,

die Farbüberlegung für mein Helius FR 2009 tendiert in Richtung "Wehrmachtsgrau" (has nothing to do with my political thinking!)

Was für ne Farbe hat denn das AC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Botje (19. September 2014)

Nächste Woche Bike bauen!






Habe fast alle Teile, muss noch eine Umbausatz für die Hinterradnabe (DT 240) kaufen, Lenker und Vorbau.
Hab: Lyrik RC2DH, Hope M4, SLX, KS 150mm dropper, lrs: Velocity Blunt 35 VR, Spank Subrosa 30 HR. Und noch viele Kleinteile. Gewicht exakt 15 Kg.


----------



## gfx (19. September 2014)

Ein wenig Zynismus gewissen anderen gegenüber, aber mit viel Humor: wasn das fürn Baukran da vorne??
;o)

Viel Spass!


----------



## mlbernd (4. Oktober 2014)

AK47 schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist echt mal der Hammer,
> Was für ne Farbe hat denn das AC?



Die Farbe ist goal grey oder "einfach" 
*anthrazitgrau RAL7016*

mfg mlbernd


----------



## corra (4. Oktober 2014)

kann mir einer die ralnummer von den glaze farben bei nicolai nennen oder zumindest sagen womann die bestellen kann ?
nicolai rückt nicht sorecht raus mit der sprache 

hätte gerne diverse anderre teile in der farbe gepulvert und hab wenig lust auf trail and error


----------



## Ti-Max (4. Oktober 2014)

Hier direkt kaufen, wie es Nicolai und Alutech wohl auch machen werden ...

http://www.mrpulver.de/product_info.php?products_id=337

oder hier ...

http://www.vsb-neuhof.de/Pulverbesc...r-Candy-Monster-en-Gruen-250g-Dose::2087.html


----------



## corra (4. Oktober 2014)

das schon mal nicht schlecht danke


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (11. Oktober 2014)

Nach langem und zähem Warten ist das gute Stück endlich fertig geworden. Geplant seit Februar, vollendet gestern Nacht um halb zwölf .


----------



## wosch (11. Oktober 2014)

Gute Farbwahl. Orange is the new black!


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (11. Oktober 2014)

Weitere Fotos vom Bike und den Teilen:


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1718263?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/68919


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (11. Oktober 2014)

warum und auf was so lang warten müssen um fertig zu werden ?
irgendwas nicht lieferbar gewesen ?
sehr schönes Bike übrigens viel Spaß damit 

Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab den Rahmen im Juli bestellt und er ist gestern gekommen. Die anderen Teile sind über das ganze Jahr (seit April) im Bikemarkt "gesammelt" worden. Meistens gebraucht, wie neu als Zustand.
Warum? Bestellt habe ich den Frame bei Radsport Kimmerle aus Gärtingen — übrigens absolut empfehlenswert und sehr nett. Soweit ich das verstanden habe baut Nicolai jede Woche oder eine bestimmte Zeit ein anderes Rahmenmodell. Der Argon war in KW 40 dran, die nächste Produktionswoche ist erst im neuen Jahr.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (11. Oktober 2014)

aaaah Kimmerle den kenn ich nicht ganz weit weg von mir ca. 20km
kommst du auch aus der gegend ?


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2014)

meinz


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (12. Oktober 2014)

Nein ich bin aus dem tiefsten Niederbayern; Rottal-Inn wenn dir das was sagt. Ich hab ihn einfach mal angerufen und nach dem Rahmen gefragt, da er als Dealer ausgewiesen war. Er war halt super nett und hat gleich eins für mich reserviert — ohne Anzahlung.


----------



## zvjer (12. Oktober 2014)

Tolles Bike

viel Spaß damit.

Farbauswahl find ich auch sehr schön.


----------



## Seneca02 (12. Oktober 2014)




----------



## wosch (12. Oktober 2014)

@Seneca02: schönes Bike. Dreck-Nicolais sind die besten.


----------



## Vighor (14. Oktober 2014)

Fatbike Jam Tour rund um St Andreasberg.
Aus irgendeinem Grund war es schwer anonym im Hintergrund zu bleiben.


----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2014)

Eins der Schönsten......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (15. Oktober 2014)

Felgen? Felgengewicht?


----------



## Vighor (15. Oktober 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> Felgen? Felgengewicht?


Nextie 90mm, 670gr gewogen.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (15. Oktober 2014)

Ein Fattie wird mein nächster Spaß, allerdings aus Stahl. Da ist der Kontrast Rohr - Reifen irgendwie noch extremer .


----------



## wildbiker (15. Oktober 2014)

Ist das orangene mit Pinion nicht dem Schneidi? So nen Fatti wär auch noch was...


----------



## Vighor (15. Oktober 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ist das orangene mit Pinion nicht dem Schneidi? So nen Fatti wär auch noch was...


Ja, das orange ist das Pinion Fat vom Schneidi.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (15. Oktober 2014)

steckt da eine Pike drinnen ? gibts die überhaupt für Fatbikes ?
Geiler Schei55 aufjedenfall  macht bestimmt laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (15. Oktober 2014)

Die Gabel ist eine Bluto:
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/family/bluto


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (15. Oktober 2014)

Merci


----------



## WODAN (17. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

habe mein EVO bei der "Bike der Woche Wahl". Ein Nicolai wäre ja nach kephrens Bikes mal wieder an der Reihe 

Hier zur Wahl: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1721293


----------



## guru39 (17. Oktober 2014)

ich hätte den Peter ein besseres Bild machen lassen


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja genau, so z.B.:


----------



## Spletti (17. Oktober 2014)

top!


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2014)

i love it


----------



## kephren23 (20. Oktober 2014)

Sehr nice!


----------



## Jack22001 (20. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Jack22001 (20. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. Oktober 2014)

das Ding is soooo geil


----------



## Jack22001 (20. Oktober 2014)

hast doch selber so eins


----------



## der-gute (20. Oktober 2014)

Hä?

Ich hab n AC 29 2013 mit Kettenschaltung


----------



## Jack22001 (20. Oktober 2014)

stimmt (hab in der Galerie gespickt). da hab ich das wohl verwechselt. Das AC ist aber auch nen schönes bike  ...und nun wieder Bilder Leute


----------



## Botje (24. Oktober 2014)

^^Nice!! 







Leider keine bessere Foto's, nur Handy dabei. War letzes Wochenende in Winterberg, hat spass gemacht! Fast alles am bike hat gut funktioniert, war erste richtige Test. Nur der Hinterradbremse hat manchmal geschliffen.
Habe gemerkt das ein Bash-ring und eine Kettenführung notwendig sind!


----------



## Jack22001 (30. Oktober 2014)

Neu und nicht mit Perwoll gewaschen.


----------



## corra (30. Oktober 2014)

hab ich auch noch ovp weil zu klein


----------



## JenSIE103 (30. Oktober 2014)

Helius AM im Aufbau ...


----------



## SirBsod (30. Oktober 2014)

Hätte ich mir die Farbe von meinem Rahmen aussuchen können.. glaub die wärs geworden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JenSIE103 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich konnte Sie auch nicht aussuchen, und Sie ist es trotzdem geworden ,
bin nicht der Erstbesitzer.


----------



## fruchtmoose (30. Oktober 2014)

Neues Blau Elox, oder noch das Alte, sieht so anders aus!?


----------



## sist (30. Oktober 2014)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Neu und nicht mit Perwoll gewaschen.


Das Bett ist klasse. Ist das deins ? Nach so 'nem ordentlichen Wochenende im Bikepark wünsch ich mir sowas manchmal auch .


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Oktober 2014)

sist schrieb:


> Das Bett ist klasse. Ist das deins ? Nach so 'nem ordentlichen Wochenende im Bikepark wünsch ich mir sowas manchmal auch .



Ne, dass Foto hat er im Fetisch Shop neben an gemacht. Hinterm Schrank steht nen Klistier. Deswegen ist auch die Folie überm Bett.

Grüße


----------



## JenSIE103 (31. Oktober 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob es das alte oder neue Blau, ist auf jeden Fall aus 2012.


----------



## Martin1508 (31. Oktober 2014)

JenSIE103 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es das alte oder neue Blau, ist auf jeden Fall aus 2012.



Müsste noch das Blau vom alten Eloxierer sein. Das neue ist dunkler und etwas kräftiger.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (1. November 2014)

So mein nicht geplantes, dann als Winterprojekt vorgesehene Argon ist vorerst fertig:





















Das Ziel unter 8kg wurde erreicht. Die Tune-Schnellspanner und ein Conti-Supersonic-Schlauch haben den Ausschlag gegeben. Jetzt kommen vielleich noch neue Flaschenhalter (Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Tune-Wasserträger 2.0?) und neuer Lenker und Vorbau (Wenn das Lenkerband mal durch ist).
Bin jetzt mit den Argon ca. 1000km gefahren, darunter 5 RTF, und kann sagen, das Rad fährt super und fällt unter den Carbonrädern immer auf.


----------



## Martin1508 (1. November 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> So mein nicht geplantes, dann als Winterprojekt vorgesehene Argon ist vorerst fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr sehr sexy!


----------



## Martin1508 (1. November 2014)

Ich möchte auch noch mal. Im Aufbau Fred war es schon.


----------



## kephren23 (1. November 2014)

alle beide einfach geil


----------



## Timmy35 (1. November 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch noch mal. Im Aufbau Fred war es schon.



Ich habe mich immer gefragt, warum Schwalbe goldene Schriftzüge auf seinen DH-Reifen hat. Jetzt weiss ich es: Genau für das Rad!

Was macht deine Schulter?


----------



## Simbl (1. November 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> alle beide einfach geil



Kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## kephren23 (2. November 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich immer gefragt, warum Schwalbe goldene Schriftzüge auf seinen DH-Reifen hat. Jetzt weiss ich es: Genau für das Rad!
> 
> Was macht deine Schulter?


dafür das er ja angeblich bei seinen Bikes nicht so auf die Kleinigkeiten guckt, ist es doch sehr durchgestylt.
Da wurde jemand angesteckt. 

Aber ne goldene Kette würde das ganze perfekt machen, die passt hier um einiges besser als bei mir, deswegen hab ich keine. 

....okay, Schrauben noch, ich werde leider immer für jedes meiner Bikes die Kosten für Schrauben auf mich nehmen müssen, mag diese Standard Dinger irgendwie gar nicht mehr sehen.
Ist halt nen Fetisch


----------



## Timmy35 (2. November 2014)

http://www.black-edi.com

Die Kette zum bike


----------



## kephren23 (2. November 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> http://www.black-edi.com
> 
> Die Kette zum bike



oder so


----------



## Martin1508 (2. November 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich immer gefragt, warum Schwalbe goldene Schriftzüge auf seinen DH-Reifen hat. Jetzt weiss ich es: Genau für das Rad!
> 
> Was macht deine Schulter?



Och ja, Schulter wird besser. Aber es ist echt nervig. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so langwierig ist. Bin heute mal 70 Km mit dem Rennrad rumgerollt, so aus Langeweile. MTB traue ich mir noch nicht zu.

So, jetzt mal ne Moralpredigt an alle Honks, die meinen, dass sie ohne Protektoren fahren müssen. Leute macht das nicht! Hätte ich das Dingen von 661 nicht angehabt, hätte ich jetzt ein viel größeres Problem als das, was ich jetzt habe.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (2. November 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> dafür das er ja angeblich bei seinen Bikes nicht so auf die Kleinigkeiten guckt, ist es doch sehr durchgestylt.
> Da wurde jemand angesteckt.
> 
> Aber ne goldene Kette würde das ganze perfekt machen, die passt hier um einiges besser als bei mir, deswegen hab ich keine.
> ...



Ich gebe dir recht, das ION sieht schon durchgestyled aus. Ist es aber eigentlich nicht. Sind alles "Form follows function" Teile. Das einzige, was bewusst gestyled wurde, sind die Pins am Vault Pedal. Da sind eigentlich blaue drin und die habe ich in Gold getauscht. Der Rest ist echt von der Stange.

Hier mal ne Part Liste:

Rahmen: ION 20 650b/Medium in schwarz elox
LR: Flow EX mit Acros 75 FR (Guru made)
Reifen: Magic Mary SG/TS mit Milch
Lenker: Syntace Vector 780mm
Gabel: Fox 40 650b 2015
Gabelbrücke: Hope
Griffe: Odi Vans
Spacer: Syntace
Steuersatz: Reset/schwarz
Sattel: Flite SLR
Stütze: Syntace P6
Schnellspanner: Syntace
Kassette: Ultegra
Kette: Ultegra
Pedal: DMR Vault mit golden Pins
Dämpfer: RS Vivid Coil C2R
Kurbel: Saint
Führung: E thirteen
Bremsen: Saint
Schaltwerk: Saint+Saint ISpec Hebel
Buchsen: Huber


----------



## kephren23 (2. November 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir recht, das ION sieht schon durchgestyled aus. Ist es aber eigentlich nicht. Sind alles "Form follows function" Teile. Das einzige, was bewusst gestyled wurde, sind die Pins am Vault Pedal. Da sind eigentlich blaue drin und die habe ich in Gold getauscht. Der Rest ist echt von der Stange.
> 
> Hier mal ne Part Liste:
> 
> ...



Unterbewusst


----------



## Martin1508 (2. November 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Unterbewusst



Hömma, pennst du Drecksack eigentlich auch mal? Ich kann vom Saufen kommen oder mit meiner Frau aus dem Swinger Club. Von dir Patient bekomme ich immer ne Antwort. Sachen gibt's....


----------



## trailterror (2. November 2014)




----------



## Bohlig (2. November 2014)

top Wetter, grüße aus dem Spessart


----------



## Martin1508 (2. November 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> http://www.black-edi.com
> 
> Die Kette zum bike



Heute bestellt. Sehr geil! Die goldene von KMC fand ich blöd aber die hier ist echt der Kracher.

Bei Wippermann direkt: über 50 Euronen
Bei BC: 34 Euro schlag mich tot.

Ich finde, dass ist okay.


----------



## Timmy35 (2. November 2014)

Das war es dann aber endgültig mit "nicht durchgestylet". Oder hast du einen anderen Grund für den Kettentausch?

Ich hätte mir die auch schon beinahe geholt, fand aber die golden Bolzen zu meinem Helius unpassent. Aber vielleicht beim nächsten Mal, da es keine Rohloffketten mehr gibt. Werden die Connex-Ketten eigendlich in D hergestellt?


----------



## kephren23 (2. November 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hömma, pennst du Drecksack eigentlich auch mal? Ich kann vom Saufen kommen oder mit meiner Frau aus dem Swinger Club. Von dir Patient bekomme ich immer ne Antwort. Sachen gibt's....



Ich arbeite spät oder komme spät vom Saufen, so wie bei dir kommt dann nachts manchmal langeweile auf 

übrigens mit so Kleinigkeiten wie Pedalpins fängt das Elend an, jetzt noch die Kette. Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung, aber nen guten Ticker haste ja 

Ich glaub wippermann produziert in DE, sicher weiß ich das aber nicht.


----------



## Martin1508 (2. November 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Das war es dann aber endgültig mit "nicht durchgestylet". Oder hast du einen anderen Grund für den Kettentausch?
> 
> Ich hätte mir die auch schon beinahe geholt, fand aber die golden Bolzen zu meinem Helius unpassent. Aber vielleicht beim nächsten Mal, da es keine Rohloffketten mehr gibt. Werden die Connex-Ketten eigendlich in D hergestellt?



Tja, was soll ich sagen. Meine Argumentation ist jetzt in der Tat etwas löchrig oder sagen wir es ganz direkt: Sie ist im Arsch. Die Kette ist reines Bling-Bling.

Soweit man erkennen kann, wird wirklich noch alles bei Wippermann in Hagen hergestellt. Also quasi bei mir umme Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (2. November 2014)

Ich hab noch mal auf der Homepage geschaut:

Der Vorteil der Beschichtung ist ja gar nicht, das sie schwarz ist, sondern: "Laschen mit einem extrem widerstandsfähigen Ultra-Black-Coating, die sich bereits tausendfach im Industriesektor bewährt hat und Bolzen mit unserer bewährten XHB Härtung sorgen für maximale Haltbarkeit und beste Schaltperformance."

Also doch alles nur technisch und kein style.


----------



## corra (2. November 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Heute bestellt. Sehr geil! Die goldene von KMC fand ich blöd aber die hier ist echt der Kracher.
> 
> Bei Wippermann direkt: über 50 Euronen
> Bei BC: 34 Euro schlag mich tot.
> ...




hab ich auch grad geordert fürs argonf allerdings etwas anderre combo und teurer https://www.bike-components.de/en/KMC/X11-SL-DLC-11-fach-Kette-p39458/schwarz-rot-11-fach-o862697/


----------



## Martin1508 (2. November 2014)

corra schrieb:


> hab ich auch grad geordert fürs argonf allerdings etwas anderre combo und teurer https://www.bike-components.de/en/KMC/X11-SL-DLC-11-fach-Kette-p39458/schwarz-rot-11-fach-o862697/



Jap, die KMC Ketten sind deutlich teurer und du hast auch noch die 11fach Version. Da gibt es dann nochmal den extra Zuschlag.

Grüße


----------



## corra (3. November 2014)

und es ist die einzige 11fach die ich gefunden haben mit rot drin


----------



## Metty (4. November 2014)

Gestern fertig geworden! Ich bin völlig begeistert! Nur die Decals werden noch gegen das Big N getauscht - leider sind die falschen mitgekommen.


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2014)

sieht gut aus, auch wenn orange nicht so ganz meine Farbe ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metty (4. November 2014)

Auf dem Foto wirkt es leider etwas wie ein "Müllabfuhrrad". Das semipermeable orange glaze ist live allerdings der Knaller.


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2014)

achso, ja sieht wirklich nach normalem orange aus.

Is aber auch schwer zu fotografieren


----------



## Metty (4. November 2014)

Wenn die Decals geändert wurden und das Wetter mal mitmachen sollte, mach ich mal n vernünftiges Foto mit der DSLR.


----------



## nmk (4. November 2014)

Metty schrieb:


> Gestern fertig geworden!



Das ist doch ein Komplettrad, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Ist es als Bausatz gekommen oder was musstest Du noch machen?


----------



## Metty (4. November 2014)

nmk schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Komplettrad, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Ist es als Bausatz gekommen oder was musstest Du noch machen?


Du täuschst dich nicht. Ich habe über Reuber Bike gekauft. Bei denen ist es allerdings in Einzelteilen angekommen.


----------



## Bohlig (4. November 2014)

Bass neu aufgebaut, direkt bei Nicolai nachschweißen lassen, Schwinge vom letzten Modell, Steuerrohr verstärkt, schwarz matt pulvern und golden decals
einmal in Beerfelden gewesen aber bleib lieber im Spessart


----------



## Martin1508 (4. November 2014)

Neuer Schmuck!


----------



## Timmy35 (4. November 2014)

Die Kette ist super, aber der Kettenstrebenschutz ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Martin1508 (4. November 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Die Kette ist super, aber der Kettenstrebenschutz ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?



Doch, absolut. Hat sich einfach als das Optimum heraus gestellt. Leise, strapazierfähig, billig. Trotz Shadow Plus, hat die Kette geschlagen. Noch kürzer geht aber nicht. Ich bin da echt nen bißchen schmerzfrei.

Grüße


----------



## muschi (4. November 2014)

Saisonabschluß und Till's Nicolai ist dabei.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/11/13-kleine-vennbikerlein-auf.html#more


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Neuer Schmuck!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333448


Sehr geil.
Glaube aber ne komplett goldene wre doch besser gewesen, fürs Gesamtbild


----------



## trailterror (5. November 2014)

kennt wer ne komplett schwarze kette...?


----------



## Timmy35 (5. November 2014)

corra schrieb:


> hab ich auch grad geordert fürs argonf allerdings etwas anderre combo und teurer https://www.bike-components.de/en/KMC/X11-SL-DLC-11-fach-Kette-p39458/schwarz-rot-11-fach-o862697/




Die gibts scheinbar auch in komplett schwarz. Ist aber 11-fach


----------



## SirBsod (5. November 2014)

Und wegen dem Kettenstrebenschutz. Ich hab an meinem einen alten Schlauch längs aufgeschnitten und mit drei Kabelbindern befestigt. Ist nicht optisch schön,aber bevor mir die Kette die Kettenstrebe aufschleift lieber nen Rahmen so reversibel verschandelt als irreversiebel durch aufgekratztes Elox verschandelt.. klappert dank dem Gummi auch nicht.

Find beim Helius AM ist die eine Ecke am Ende vom Vierkantrohr der Kettenstreber zum Frästeil was das Hauptlager mit Kettenstrebe verbindet extremst gefährdet.


----------



## raschaa (5. November 2014)

ich bevorzuge weiterhin schrumpfschlauch... ggfs. transparent und mit kleber
https://www.netproshop.de/schrumpftechnik/schrumpfschlauch/

guck mal hier in voller auflösung an der kettenstrebe kurz vor der kassette:


----------



## wowbagger (5. November 2014)

@trailterror: meine Kette ist eigentlich immer schwarz, Fabrikat egal...


----------



## Martin1508 (6. November 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> ich bevorzuge weiterhin schrumpfschlauch... ggfs. transparent und mit kleber
> https://www.netproshop.de/schrumpftechnik/schrumpfschlauch/
> 
> guck mal hier in voller auflösung an der kettenstrebe kurz vor der kassette:



Das ist natürlich super elegant aber ich gebe zu bedenken, dass ich zu den faulen Menschen auf diesem Planten gehöre. Für nen Schrumpfschlauch muss ich ja den Hinterbau demontieren. Is it worth to do it? No! Also, nimm nen Schlauch, schneide ihn schmal und wickel ihn um die neuralgischen Stellen. Quite simple! 

Gruss


----------



## raschaa (6. November 2014)

ok, mag sein, ich bin nicht so schraubfaul sondern eher schraubgeil 

aber ich halte dagegen, dass es bei meinem Ion20 jetzt schon 4,5 jahre  hält und wahrscheinlich noch ein paar jahre macht, auf lange sicht gesehen deutlich weniger arbeit...


----------



## Metty (9. November 2014)

Noch ein schnelles Foto nach dem Putzen in der Sonne. Da dürfte der Effekt der Lasur etwas besser raus kommen. Ich bin von dem Rad echt unglaublich begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (9. November 2014)

...ist auch ein richtig Schönes


----------



## lucie (16. November 2014)

Hi,

falls jemand ein Helius AC 26" in S von 2011/12, möglichst tapered und eloxiert loswerden möchte - ich hätte Interesse.
Angebote und Bilder bitte per PN (Untehaltung ).

Danke


----------



## WODAN (16. November 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> falls jemand ein Helius AC 26" in S von 2011/12, möglichst tapered und eloxiert loswerden möchte - ich hätte Interesse.
> Angebote und Bilder bitte per PN (Untehaltung ).
> ...


Schön, trotzdem muß man das nicht in jeden Beitrag schreiben. Gibt gewisse Forumsregeln


----------



## lucie (16. November 2014)

Mag sein, aber wer schaut schon in diesem beknackten Suche-Fred nach. Da rutscht der Fred minütlich, ach was sekündlich nach unten und so lange es keine vernünftige SUCHE im Bikemarkt gibt, ist es eben die einzige vernünftige Option "Nicolaiianer direkt anzusprechen. 

Oder schaust Du jeden Tag in den Suche Fred im Forum? Hier schaust Du ja offenbar rein.

Ach ja, uns so lange man nette Fragen bzw. Anregungen den Bikemarkt betreffend an die Mods des IBC weitergibt und darauf von ihnen weder eine Antwort noch irgendeine Reaktion erhält, sind mir Forumsregeln relativ... (kannst jetzt selbst einsetzen, was da stehen könnte!)


----------



## accutrax (16. November 2014)

ich finde so eine kurz gefasste anfrage mit verweis auf PN passt hier doch bestens rein...
sozusagen als ankündigung der bilder nach erfolgreicher suche..

gruss accu


----------



## lucie (16. November 2014)

accutrax schrieb:


> ich finde so eine kurz gefasste anfrage mit verweis auf PN passt hier doch bestens rein...
> sozusagen als ankündigung der bilder nach erfolgreicher suche..
> 
> gruss accu



 Danke! Bei Erfolg poste ich hier dann auch gern on topic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (16. November 2014)

so schaut's in m aus.
Gerade eine Runde gedreht- gute Wahl.


----------



## barbarissima (16. November 2014)

Sehr schick und schöne Farbkombi 

Hier mein Helius AC Bj. 2012 in S  (wird aber nicht verkauft, weil zu genial)


----------



## lucie (16. November 2014)

Hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## barbarissima (16. November 2014)

Nö, ist aber auch kein Such- sondern ein Bilderthread 

Kleiner Tip: in der Nicolai-Gruppe gibt es einen Such-und Finde-Thread für Rahmen und Bikes


----------



## kephren23 (16. November 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter.



muss es ja auch nicht

Hier ein AC 2013 'S'




für mich bleibt es das schönste AC, überhaupt


----------



## lucie (16. November 2014)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nö, ist aber auch kein Such- sondern ein Bilderthread
> 
> Kleiner Tip: in der Nicolai-Gruppe gibt es einen Such-und Finde-Thread für Rahmen und Bikes



Wenn ich ein noch ein Nicolai hätte, würde ich hier auch Bilder posten. 

@barbarissima Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## lucie (16. November 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> muss es ja auch nicht
> 
> Hier ein AC 2013 'S'
> 
> ...



Das ist Folter!


----------



## Timmy35 (16. November 2014)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sehr schick und schöne Farbkombi
> 
> Hier mein Helius AC Bj. 2012 in S  (wird aber nicht verkauft, weil zu genial)



Was bedeutet denn das Schild??


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. November 2014)

ACHTUNG Bären


----------



## Timmy35 (16. November 2014)

Wo ist denn das? Bei uns wäre das ja eher Bären Verboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2014)

Das weder Flocke noch Bruno hier weitergehen dürfen.

G.


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2014)

mainz 






Die Wix....ähm Boxxer ist im übrigen sehr geil. Endlich fühle ich mich wohl auf dem Rad.


----------



## boesA_moench (16. November 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> mainz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den gebrauchten Hobel würde ich dann übernehmen


----------



## san_andreas (17. November 2014)

Lecker Bike von Guru !


----------



## wosch (17. November 2014)

Sogar mit einer Boxxer siehts hammer aus.


----------



## gruftidrop (17. November 2014)

Und fåhrt sogar den Berg rauf !!!


----------



## raschaa (17. November 2014)

@guru39 die charger kartusche ist ziemlich gut, gelle


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> @guru39 die charger kartusche ist ziemlich gut, gelle



Da hab ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken drüber gemacht.....muss also gut sein


----------



## barbarissima (18. November 2014)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn das Schild??





Timmy35 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das? Bei uns wäre das ja eher Bären Verboten.


Das bedeutet natürlich, dass Bären ab da nicht weiter dürfen  Hat auch genutzt, ich habe nicht einen gesehen 
Das Schild stand übrigens im Berner Oberland - Suldtal - Richtung Rengglipass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (19. November 2014)

Tach zusammen, ich bin Nicolai Neuling..
Habe vor 3Wochen endlich- nach über 2Jahren Träumerei- ein Helius AC erworben. 2013'er, als Auslaufmodell/ Testbike in 26". Es ersetzt ein 99'er Rocky Mountain Element T.O.
Vor der ersten Fahrt war ich wegen der (angenehm) aufrechten Sitzposition etwas skeptisch, was die Klettereigenschaften anbelangt. Aber nach über 4h Taunustrails ging das Grinsen in meinem Gesicht nicht mehr weg. Für mich war das Kletterverhalten im Vergleich zum Rocky ziemlich gut. Über viele Wurzeln konnte ich bergan einfach drüber fahren, wo ich früher sehr aktiv arbeiten musste. Und bergab mit fast doppeltem, plüschigem Federweg, hoher Front und breitem Lenker...
Der Kauf hat sich so was von gelohnt!
Einfach Klasse!
Wenn ich's hinkriegen würde, würde ich auch Fotos hochladen...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (19. November 2014)




----------



## guru39 (19. November 2014)

Geile Old School Variostütze


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (19. November 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Geile Old School Variostütze


Die Hite Rite habe ich voriges Jahr in der Bucht geangelt, weil wir ein Fahrtechnik- und Trailwochenende hatten und es für die Rocky Stütze ( 26,8 ) keine Variostütze gab. Jetzt muss ich erstmal sparen für eine KS LEV.


----------



## barbarissima (19. November 2014)

Sehr lässig  Und die Variostütze ist ja mal ...... wie soll ich sagen ....... sehr originell


----------



## JAY-L (20. November 2014)

Hier noch ein AC in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. November 2014)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sehr lässig  Und die Variostütze ist ja mal ...... wie soll ich sagen ....... sehr originell


Das ist 90er Style. Sozusagen eine Hommage an die alten Legenden des MTB- Sportes. Greg "H-Ball" Herbold fuhr das wohl auch. Erfunden von Joe Breeze Mitte der 80er( hab ich hier irgendwo im mtb-news- Forum gelesen).
LG Maik


----------



## barbarissima (20. November 2014)

Die sieht schon sehr cool aus. Ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass sie funktioniert (bin da jetzt aber auch keine große Leuchte )


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. November 2014)

Runter is total easy: Schnellspanner auf, draufsetzen, Schnellspanner zu. Hoch muss man halt immer bisschen schauen, dass der Sattel gerade ist. Wiegt halt nix- im Vergleich zu einer echten Variostütze..


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. November 2014)

Na das Ding ist schon fett. Aber heutzutage sieht der recht lange Vorbau vergleichsweise befremdlich aus. Und der Spacerturm kann auch weichen ... Optik, Optik, Optik ... Schönes Bike @Kaffeeklicker 

Was kam dich das gute Stück? ;-)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. November 2014)

He, Phil-Joe, danke!
Der Vorbau ist ein 90'er. Das ist im Vergleich zu den meistens gefahrenen 50-60mm Vorbauten recht lang, ich weiß. Aber kürzer würde ich es nicht haben wollen, denn es fühlt sich wirklich gut an für mich!
Bin die letzten 20 Jahre XC gefahren...
Die Spacer habe ich heute nach oben gesetzt( und bei der Gelegenheit auch die vordere Bremsleitung an die Gabel Innenseite gelegt ) und die neue Position gleich getestet.  Wenn ich dann Zeit finde werde ich den Schaft kürzen. Ich habe vorher auch nie Spacer gehabt, habe aber das Bike und die Sitzposition erstmal erfahren wollen. Ist ja sowieso ein ganz anderes fahren! Als Neuling nimmt man ja (Montage- )Empfehlungen erstmal an und lernt dazu..
Ach, falls es jemanden interessiert:
Die Waage sagt 12,7Kg

Der Preis war heiß, - 50% vom NP
Anbauteile gebraucht, außer Rahmen+Gabel.
Grüße Maik


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. November 2014)

... danke dir. Wo du das nur her hast?! ;-)
Und ja ... sind hübsche Details dran ... v.a. die orange X.O ... sieht man nicht mehr oft. Leider. Ich fahr die redwin am Stumpy. Gute Teile, oder? Ich versteh' dich mit dem Vorbau ... bei mir bin ich mit VRO losgelaufen/-fahren, dann auf 90er mit 660er, 680er und schließlich 720er Lenker, dann 50er getestet und am Ende beim 75er hängen geblieben.  So kann es gehen.  Nächstes Bike bekommt dann vermutlich 740er oder 750er Lenker mit dem 50er oder 70er Vorbau. Das ist echt 'ne Milimeter-Geschichte, ob man gu fährt oder sich über so ziemlich alles ärgert ...


----------



## Alex1206 (21. November 2014)

Es kommt auch viel auf das an was man fährt. Ich persönlich fahr den Syntace 30er Vorbau mit 780er Lenker. Taugt mir super. Finde das Bike schick


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. November 2014)

@Phil-Joe
Die X0 ist Klasse, sehr knackig und in der Tat sehr schön in orange.
Boah, für so viel Testerei hätte ich gar keine Nerven. Ich habe immer Teile ausgesucht, angebaut, fertig. Ging auch immer gut( bin wohl pflegeleicht ). Jetzt hab ich 'ne Gabel mit Schnick und Schnack zum einstellen. Was das Zeit kostet
@Alex1206
Danke für die Blumen.
Hui, 780mm breiter Lenker..
Ich fuhr früher am Rocky 550mm( mit Endbars ) als ich auf 650mm (oder so) und Riser umstieg fuhr ich erstmal Schlangenlinien. Beim Helius ging es- komischerweise - vom 1. Meter an gut..
Also, gute Trails allen zusammen!


----------



## Metty (21. November 2014)

Neue Decals sind drauf. Ich bin begeistert. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich die Sattelklemme nicht doch wieder gegen die schwarze tausche. Ich glaube, ich habe mich noch etwas mehr verliebt .


----------



## kephren23 (21. November 2014)

Jo schwarze klemme ist besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. November 2014)

Yep. Schwarz!
Mit dem big N wirklich nochmal besser.
Sehr schick!


----------



## Metty (21. November 2014)

Ist schon getauscht. Sieht in der Tat besser aus... Schade,  hatte gehofft, dass es passt wenn ich das Silber der Pedale und der Rotoren nochmal aufgreife.


----------



## kephren23 (21. November 2014)

Dann müsste vielleicht vorbau oder steuersatz auch silber sein.
Dann würde es wieder gehen, so ist es zu wenig silber.


----------



## dioXxide (22. November 2014)

Läuft mit Monarch Plus Debon Air entgegen der Empfehlung Nicolais sehr gut - gut, dass ich nicht darauf gehört habe.
Mit 2014er KS Lev Ti und Monarch wiegt das Bike jetzt 13,06 kg (ohne Pedale, auf geeichter Waage).















Schönes Wochenende, wird wohl leider das letzte mit tollem Wetter sein...


----------



## Martin1508 (22. November 2014)

Rein von der Theorie her muss es funktionieren. Der Helius Hinterbau ist sehr progressiv. Meiner hat mit dem alten Monarch garnicht gut harmonisiert. Gino von Flat out hat damals schon eine high Volume Can empfohlen, da die den Monarch linearer vom Verlauf her macht. Nichts anderes ist der Debon Air.

Grüße


----------



## drurs (22. November 2014)

Praktisch fertig, vielleicht noch irgendwann ne Moveloc, aber sonst


----------



## nmk (22. November 2014)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Läuft mit Monarch Plus Debon Air entgegen der Empfehlung Nicolais sehr gut - gut, dass ich nicht darauf gehört habe.



Hast du den Dämpfer in L/L auftreiben können, oder hast du einfach ihn einfach in M/M genommen?


----------



## oxmox29 (23. November 2014)

Auf dem See


Gruß....es wird kalt,
Christian


----------



## Botje (5. Dezember 2014)

SW17 (Steckachse), SW8 (Hope Bremsleitung), Flaschenöffner, 1/4" Bit-Aufnahme.

Gewicht? Mal in SolidWorks gucken haha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Dezember 2014)

Kommt das Tool in Serie? Kauf ich sofort!


----------



## muschi (7. Dezember 2014)

Advent, Advent,das zweite Lichtlein brennt.
Es gibt Menschen die haben das Glück ihr Hobby zum Beruf zu machen.
Wie unser Phil der ist jetzt mit Pornoschweißnaht Nicole zusammen.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/lubbrechtsen-der-ort-dem-die-wohl.html


----------



## corra (7. Dezember 2014)

ich hab mir dann auch mal wieder ein neus N zugelegt bis auf kleinkram soweit fertig


----------



## WODAN (16. Dezember 2014)

Update:


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2014)

Sehr geil !


----------



## wildbiker (17. Dezember 2014)

sehr geil... 

Riesen Vorfreude auf mein kommendes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2014)

hab ich heut von Acros bekommen   ......


----------



## numinisflo (18. Dezember 2014)

Klasse Bikes hier bei euch. Da freu ich mich umso mehr auf mein Nicolai.

Und das Tool würde ich auch sofort kaufen, warum auch immer...


----------



## zwops (19. Dezember 2014)

Mein neues nach erstem Ausritt ...spaaasss


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2014)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Klasse Bikes hier bei euch. Da freu ich mich umso mehr auf mein Nicolai.
> 
> Und das Tool würde ich auch sofort kaufen, warum auch immer...



Was kriegst du ?


----------



## pfalz (19. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was kriegst du ?


 nehm auch eins...


----------



## numinisflo (19. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was kriegst du ?



Es wird ein Ion 15. Hab da relativ kurz entschlossen einen Rahmen geordert. Bin mit meinem Prime eigentlich echt glücklich, aber es ist halt wie immer...


----------



## WODAN (19. Dezember 2014)

Das passiert wenn man krank zuhause ist...


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2014)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Es wird ein Ion 15. Hab da relativ kurz entschlossen einen Rahmen geordert. Bin mit meinem Prime eigentlich echt glücklich, aber es ist halt wie immer...



Da wäre das Spitfire ja passend gewesen. Ob der N Hinterbau besser ist, bezweifle ich bissl.
Bin aber gespannt !


----------



## der-gute (19. Dezember 2014)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Es wird ein Ion 15. Hab da relativ kurz entschlossen einen Rahmen geordert. Bin mit meinem Prime eigentlich echt glücklich, aber es ist halt wie immer...


Größe?

Ich will mal n Prime fahren...


----------



## numinisflo (19. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da wäre das Spitfire ja passend gewesen. Ob der N Hinterbau besser ist, bezweifle ich bissl.
> Bin aber gespannt !



Prämisse war 29". Bin das Ion gefahren u fand es wirklich richtig gut. Ist aber auch definitiv der Drang nach neuem Material. Soll meine Universalwaffe sein u ich freu mich schon drauf.



der-gute schrieb:


> Größe?
> 
> Ich will mal n Prime fahren...



Ist ein medium Rahmen. Kannst gerne fahren, falls die Größe passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (19. Dezember 2014)

Hier meine BPP KeFü. Passt genau zu meinem ion20 in raw und ist einfach Fräsporno


----------



## gruftidrop (20. Dezember 2014)

Full Metal !!


----------



## MetalWolf (20. Dezember 2014)

black Metal


----------



## b0nsei (23. Dezember 2014)

Schwarz Rot kommt sehr geil


----------



## gruftidrop (26. Dezember 2014)




----------



## guru39 (27. Dezember 2014)

liegt jetzt da wo er hingehört  Vielen Dank


----------



## gruftidrop (27. Dezember 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> liegt jetzt da wo er hingehört  Vielen Dank



Wurde mir am 25.12.14 um 18.00 Uhr persönlich vom Nicolai - Beauftragten der Region Eppelheim überreicht !!
Nochmals Danke, Claus !


----------



## guru39 (27. Dezember 2014)




----------



## der-gute (27. Dezember 2014)

Der gute alte Santa Claus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (27. Dezember 2014)

Hmm,ich hatte ihn zwar auch bestellt,aber bisher noch nicht bekommen.Mal schauen wann er kommt ;-)


----------



## Canyon-Freak (27. Dezember 2014)

Kommt der nicht automatisch, wenn man bei Nicolai in der Kundendatei ist?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Dezember 2014)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Kommt der nicht automatisch, wenn man bei Nicolai in der Kundendatei ist?
> 
> Gruß
> Jan



Eigentlich schon, aber Ulla hatte auch Weihnachten und außerdem macht Geld sexy! Wer so viele geile N wie der Guru aufbaut, wird auch bevorzugt behandelt.;-)


----------



## Canyon-Freak (27. Dezember 2014)

Dann warte ich einfach noch ein paar Tage


----------



## lucie (27. Dezember 2014)




----------



## wildbiker (27. Dezember 2014)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Kommt der nicht automatisch, wenn man bei Nicolai in der Kundendatei ist?
> 
> Gruß
> Jan



Dachte ich auch, hab den vor einigen Jahren 2x automatisch bekommen. Außerdem hab ich dieses Jahr nen Rahmen bestellt.
...und ist bereits mein 3. Nicolai.... Mein neues Ion16 wird am geilsten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (27. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir ist gerade der 2. Rahmen geordert


----------



## Simbl (27. Dezember 2014)

Macht der Guru Bilder von nem Katalog den meine Popel Finger schon betatscht haben


----------



## lucie (27. Dezember 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 345551




Die Farbkombi hatte mich einfach fasziniert.


----------



## SirBsod (28. Dezember 2014)

Was ist das für ne Farbe?Gold eloxiert?


----------



## lucie (28. Dezember 2014)

Jepp, nicht so ganz mein Geschmack. Habe den Rahmen gebraucht erworben, aber sooo schlecht finde ich das Ganze nun doch wieder nicht, zumal das Bike perfekt für mein Einsatzgebiet paßt - technische Trails, bissl Rumtrialen, entspannte Touren.


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Dezember 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> technische Trails, bissl Rumtrialen, entspannte Touren.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (28. Dezember 2014)

Mit der Schneefräse unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## b0nsei (28. Dezember 2014)

Auch bei uns im Laden eingetroffen


----------



## Martin1508 (31. Dezember 2014)

Er ist da!


----------



## Canyon-Freak (31. Dezember 2014)

Meiner auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (31. Dezember 2014)

jupp


----------



## numinisflo (31. Dezember 2014)

Ja, ist heute angekommen. Wenn man schon in der Warteschleife sitzt benötigt man wenigstens einen aktuellen Katalog.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2014)

Zu mir ist auch einr gekommen
Aber irgendwie ist er defekt...die Playtasten funktionieren nicht...

G.


----------



## rattinio_ks (2. Januar 2015)

Moin! Brauch Hilfe:

Kann mal jemand bitte zwei Fotos mit folgenden Farben verlinken:
coal grey
aircraft grey

Das "klassische Nicolai-blau-gelb" ist blau eloxiert und gelb, gold oder sahara gold? 

Was ist denn der UNterschied zwischen black elox und black texture? Ist Texture noch etwas matter?

Hab hier geschaut und bin mir unschlüssig. Danke!
http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/Nicolai_Extra_Love.html


----------



## trailterror (2. Januar 2015)

Die team farben von 2013 waren blau elox mit signal gelb gepulvert (glaub ich)


----------



## muschi (4. Januar 2015)

Hardcoretrails und Hardcorewetter

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/callboy.html#more


----------



## guru39 (5. Januar 2015)

mainz


----------



## gruftidrop (6. Januar 2015)

das Motiv kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor !


----------



## guru39 (6. Januar 2015)

stimmt! Da war ich vor Jahren mitm Helius ST schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruftidrop (6. Januar 2015)

DAS war halt noch ein richtiges Fahrrad!
nicht so ein Leichtbauzeugs wie heute.


----------



## Seneca02 (6. Januar 2015)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> das Motiv kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor !



Aber die Fotoskills haben sich weiterentwickelt


----------



## gruftidrop (6. Januar 2015)

im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  -  offensichtlich.


----------



## Martin1508 (6. Januar 2015)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Aber die Fotoskills haben sich weiterentwickelt



Aber die Kamera ist auch ne andere Hausnummer. Was sich der Rainer da letztes Jahr angeschafft hat, hat bei mir spontanen Speichelfluss ausgelöst.

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (6. Januar 2015)

Das Bild von meinem Helius hatte damals die Linda gemacht, ich hatte zu der Zeit noch gar keine Kamera.



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Aber die Kamera ist auch ne andere Hausnummer. Was sich der Rainer da letztes Jahr angeschafft hat, hat bei mir spontanen Speichelfluss ausgelöst.
> 
> Grüße



Ja, das Ding ist schon extrem geil


----------



## Seneca02 (6. Januar 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Bild von meinem Helius hatte damals die Linda gemacht, ich hatte zu der Zeit noch gar keine Kamera.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, das Ding ist schon extrem geil




Das sieht man, wikrt richtig platisch im Vergleich zu dem alten Foto, bestimmt was vollformatiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (6. Januar 2015)

Moinmoin, hier mal mein Ion 15 im unspektakulären Vernunftaufbau.


----------



## Timmy35 (6. Januar 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Bild von meinem Helius hatte damals die Linda gemacht, ich hatte zu der Zeit noch gar keine Kamera.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, das Ding ist schon extrem geil



Und jetzt auch noch ein 50er und 105er Makro dazu. Das ist schon was feines. Aber die D800 ist doch total veraltet, seid es die D810 gibt. Das ist ja fast, als ob man noch mit 26zoll fährt.


----------



## guru39 (6. Januar 2015)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> ......., bestimmt was vollformatiges



Jup 


Timmy35 schrieb:


> Und jetzt auch noch ein 50er und 105er Makro dazu. Das ist schon was feines. Aber die D800 ist doch total veraltet, seid es die D810 gibt. Das ist ja fast, als ob man noch mit 26zoll fährt.



ja... total veraltet... und quasi fast nicht mehr zu gebrauchen


----------



## Martin1508 (6. Januar 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Jup
> 
> 
> ja... total veraltet... und quasi fast nicht mehr zu gebrauchen




Also, ich würde sie nehmen! Grüße


----------



## simon69 (7. Januar 2015)

Mein Ion 16 in M


----------



## numinisflo (7. Januar 2015)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Moinmoin, hier mal mein Ion 15 im unspektakulären Vernunftaufbau./QUOTE]



Schönes Rad. Welche Rahmengröße fährst du?


----------



## gruftidrop (7. Januar 2015)

simon69 schrieb:


> Mein Ion 16 in M
> 
> Solch ein Gesundheitsgestühl habe ich jetzt auch auf der Stütze.


----------



## simon69 (7. Januar 2015)

Ach weiste, im Alter hat man es gern gemütlich (wenn auch häßlich)(das Gestühl natürlich)


----------



## Deleted 25931 (7. Januar 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Welche Rahmengröße fährst du?



Das ist Größe L. Bei 190cm und etwa 90cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## Seneca02 (8. Januar 2015)

Meine letzte Helius Ausfahrt im Herbst.

















War ein tolles Bike, aber mit dem neuen ION 16 bin ich nach den ersten Ausfahrten auch zufrieden 
Bei Interesse gebe ich den Rahmen, Helius FR 07 M, ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (8. Januar 2015)

An ne letzte Ausfahrt mit meinem Helius CC hab ich neulich auch gedacht. Denke das Ion16 wird noch mehr Spaß machen. Ich freu mich für meinen Teil richtig drauf.


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Januar 2015)

Erste Ausfahrt heute nach langer langer Zeit.

Neu: 
Kettenstreben
Gabel

Getauscht:
Kurbel
Sattelstützenklemme

Weggefallen:
Umwerfer


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2015)

Legst du dann vorne die Kette per Hand um?


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Januar 2015)

Falls es nötig ist, ja. 

Ich muss aber mal noch schauen wie ich die Kette davon überzeuge auf dem "großen" Blatt zu bleiben. Ich werde es demnächst mal mit einem Narrow wide Blatt probieren.


----------



## der-gute (10. Januar 2015)

ich bin lange so gefahren....vorne 32z mit bash und ein 20er Blatt

de4r bash hat die kette mit dem shadow plus fest gehalten


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Januar 2015)

Stütze/Lenker/Vorbau neu von Engage !


----------



## der-gute (11. Januar 2015)

Wen Dir einer sagt, das du dein Bike aus dem schlechtmöglichsten Winkel fotografieren sollst, kommt das dabei raus!

Mach doch mal ein dem Rad entsprechendes Foto!?


----------



## guru39 (11. Januar 2015)

Gabel Decals runter geknabbert


----------



## kephren23 (11. Januar 2015)

viel besser ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wen Dir einer sagt, das du dein Bike aus dem schlechtmöglichsten Winkel fotografieren sollst, kommt das dabei raus!
> 
> Mach doch mal ein dem Rad entsprechendes Foto!?



Werde ich mal am WE versuchen. Evtl. wird es auch verkauft... Bzw. Teile, weil N endlich das Argon CX gebracht hat!


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Januar 2015)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Werde ich mal am WE versuchen. Evtl. wird es auch verkauft... Bzw. Teile, weil N endlich das Argon CX gebracht hat!



Was willst Du denn vom aktuellen an das cx übernehmen? mir fällt da nur die Sattelstütze, Sattel und Steuersatz ein. Viel mehr wird nicht passen.

Aber das cx würde mir auch gefallen. Ich hatte den Prototyp schon letztes Jahr bei Nicolai gesehen.

Ich war Weihnachten kurz davor, mir bei Canyon einen Crosser zu bestellen und die Teile im nächsten Winter an ein Argon cx zu bauen. Konnte mich aber noch zurückhalten, weil ich nicht wieder mit Shimano am Rennradlenker schalten wollte. Ich bin froh, dass ich meine Campa-Bremshebel bei Schaltversuchen dieses Jahr nicht abgebrochen habe.


----------



## der-gute (13. Januar 2015)

ich fahre am Crosser einen LRS aus Hope Pro2 Evo und ZTR Arch EX,
warum sollte er nicht seinen LRS vom Helium weiter verwenden können?

die Shimano sind gegen SRAM DoubleTab traumhaft.


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Januar 2015)

Sorry, hab nicht gesehen, dass das 29Zoll sind. Dann ist das möglich. Aber ist das sinnvoll, oder sind die Felgen nicht ein bisschen breit?
Die flow sind doch breiter als die arch?


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2015)

Würde nicht viel übernehmen. 
Bewege mein MTB nur fast nicht mehr. Bekomme ich noch einen fairen Preis für das Rad!


----------



## Midgetman (13. Januar 2015)

Flow und CX erscheint mir auch fraglich. Die Felge hat 29.5mm innen - da einen 32er oder 35er Reifen draufzupacken dürfte bei Kurvenfahrten in die Hose gehen.

Ontopic:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2015)

Flow oder Arch finde ich beim Argon CX unpassend !
Schickes Argon...


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Januar 2015)

Bessere Bilder:


----------



## Phil-Joe (15. Januar 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt heute nach langer langer Zeit.
> 
> Neu:
> Kettenstreben
> ...



Sehr sehr schick!


----------



## NiGra 69 (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo, eine Frage an den Besitzer:
Ist das die Nicolai Lackierung "ruby red" oder die Lackierung "fire departement"?

Gruß NIGra 69 und vielen DAnk


robbi_n schrieb:


> Mein Trailhobel


----------



## Timmy35 (20. Januar 2015)

Steht doch in den Kommentaren zu dem Bild


----------



## WODAN (21. Januar 2015)

the beauty and the beast, entscheidet selbst.


----------



## Spletti (21. Januar 2015)

beast !


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2015)

Wobei das ja hier das Gleiche ist 

G.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Januar 2015)

WODAN schrieb:


> the beauty and the *best*



Freud'scher Verschreiber, oder wie?


----------



## WODAN (21. Januar 2015)

Ertappt 
Blöde Autokorrektur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2015)

Da es hier keinen Fred gibt der Radpflege behandelt.... poste ich es einfach mal hier 

Am Mittwoch habe ich mein Rad mal wieder total zugesaut und musste es putzen....




.....da man sehr viel falsch machen kann beim säubern, sollte man das mit Köpfchen machen 




Das Rad sieht dann aus wie geleckt


----------



## kephren23 (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## barbarissima (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## Midgetman (24. Januar 2015)

Immer noch gut:


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Januar 2015)

Alleine für die Roox Sattelstütze würden manche töten;-)


----------



## airri.de (24. Januar 2015)

Update: Roval Traverse 29 LRS mit Nobby Nic 2015 + 1x1 von Absolute Black = 11,5kg


----------



## franky-biking (25. Januar 2015)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Immer noch gut:
> 
> Ich lieb meins auch. Bisher kein anderes Fully was mich so zuverlässig mit Minimalmass an Pflege über so viel km begleitet hat. Und das bei 1,98 und fahrfertigen 120kg mittlerweile. Wenn ich mir da die Hebelkräfte vorstellen, die auf den Rahmen wirken


----------



## corra (25. Januar 2015)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Immer noch gut:


bei manchen ist 29" echt angebracht


----------



## dergabbagandalf (25. Januar 2015)

@airri.de: Was sagst du zum neuen NobbyNic? Anscheinend warst du damit sogar im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airri.de (25. Januar 2015)

Bis jetzt erst 20km damit gefahren. Habe aber keinen Unterschied zum Hans Dampf bemerkt.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## pillehille (25. Januar 2015)

Langsam wird mein TB fertig

Der finale LRS (Hope+Arch EX)+Reifen (MK 2 Protection) fehlt leider noch
dann gibt's auch bessere Bilder


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2015)

Schaut gut aus, wies das steht im Schnee 

G.


----------



## stöpsel84 (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo ich bin auf der suche nach einem Nicolai bass cc, könnte mir da jemand helfen? Danke


----------



## naepster (27. Januar 2015)

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/schnee-am-samstag-ich-dreh-fast-durch.html#more​


----------



## Metty (31. Januar 2015)

Das AC hat sich wunderbar im Schnee gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Januar 2015)

Neues Cockpit und Stütze:


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2015)

Puhhh, im ersten Moment dachte ich eben, "Ahh, ein Nicolai in einen der FÄTbikethreads" die ich aboniert habe...bis ich das Silberne drunter sah 

G.


----------



## Metty (1. Februar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Puhhh, im ersten Moment dachte ich eben, "Ahh, ein Nicolai in einen der FÄTbikethreads" die ich aboniert habe...bis ich das Silberne drunter sah
> 
> G.


Eher ein Fatbike in einem der Nicolaithreads, die du abonniert hast...


----------



## WODAN (1. Februar 2015)

Exot: Ro20
Komnt leider viel zu wenig zum Einsatz. 

Neu: Kurbel, Steuersatz,  Griffe, Kette, Ritzel...


----------



## corra (1. Februar 2015)

WODAN schrieb:


> Exot: Ro20
> Komnt leider viel zu wenig zum Einsatz.
> 
> Neu: Kurbel, Steuersatz,  Griffe, Kette, Ritzel...


wenn dus nichtmehr willst würde ich mich erbahmen ihm einen platz am Kamin zu schenken


----------



## TommyTheMan (2. Februar 2015)

Die aktuelle Version von meinem Helius AFR von 2011 mit 2015er Domain, die Standrohre schimmern leicht schwarz sieht in natura ganz gut aus .


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Februar 2015)

Tour in der Nacht....
Lupine Piko und Rotlicht !


----------



## Nichtslutz (10. Februar 2015)




----------



## Phil-Joe (16. Februar 2015)

Schickes Bike in adäquater Umgebung


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dergabbagandalf (20. Februar 2015)

@Nichtslutz: Ist das dem BikeBauer seine Werkstatt? Das Eloxal macht einiges her


----------



## kephren23 (20. Februar 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


>


----------



## Timmy35 (21. Februar 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


>


Bist Du jetzt das neue HB-Männchen?


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Bist Du jetzt das neue HB-Männchen?



Vielleicht


----------



## naepster (28. Februar 2015)

Was neues für 2015...
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/schweinahte-extrapornos-inclusive.html
 ​


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2015)




----------



## JohVir (28. Februar 2015)

Habe heute endlich die Zeit gefunden Entlüftungsventile in die Gabel zu fuddeln. Jetzt geht das mit einem Druck


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (28. Februar 2015)

Geil 
wenn die versenkt wären würde es noch geiler werden aber auch so cool
welcher Vobau ist das und in welche länge 40mm ?


----------



## JohVir (28. Februar 2015)

Hi, Syntace F44 der sollte 40mm haben bei 90g

Gruß 
Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (28. Februar 2015)

44mm um genau zu sein;-) Es gibt noch den F55 und der hat, tatata, 55mm.

Guckst Du: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1687

Grüße


----------



## Simbl (28. Februar 2015)

Top Vorbau und super Arbeit.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. März 2015)

Merci
hab grad einen von Spceci der wiegt mit den Schrauben 96gr. in 50mm länge 
der ist mir aber ein ticken zu lang 
der Syntace wäre eine alternative  der auch noch die ideale länge hat, Super


----------



## mtbedu (2. März 2015)

Emanon: 44mm, 91g/77g, 70,-
Hat sich bei mir bewährt.
http://www.emanon-shop.com/direct-mount-stem-for-downhill-mountainbiking


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. März 2015)

Nix neu - nur ins rechte Licht gerückt 




Kette umlegen von Hand hat sich bewährt. Kostet ein paar Sekunden, muss aber eh absteigen um für den Uphill den Helm zu versorgen, ein Stirn-/Schweißband anzulegen und die Hose luftiger zu machen. Runter zu dann in umgekehrter Reihenfolge + Sattel versenken 

Eine dieser fancy Sattelstützen wäre für mich nur extra Gewicht, Ausgaben und Wartungsaufwand.


----------



## tommi101 (9. März 2015)

Hurra, endlich wieder ein N unterm Bobbes 
Stand mal wieder vor der Entscheidung ob L oder XL, war etwas unsicher als ich in Lübbrechtsen mal kurz auf dem XL-Bike von Daniel Jahn Platz nehmen durfte. Large passt dennoch exakt bei 1,86m/90cm. Vorbau wird noch von 60 auf 50mm gewechselt. 
Vielen Dank nochmal an Moritz für den schnellen und reibungslosen Ablauf 

Mein neues 16er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (9. März 2015)

Sehr schick!
Ich habe dann auch mal die Felgensticker entfernt. Die waren eigentlich nicht soo groß, aber ohne ist's schon besser. Oder?
Vorher- Nachher:


----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2015)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Hurra, endlich wieder ein N unterm Bobbes
> Stand mal wieder vor der Entscheidung ob L oder XL, war etwas unsicher als ich in Lübbrechtsen mal kurz auf dem XL-Bike von Daniel Jahn Platz nehmen durfte. Large passt dennoch exakt bei 1,86m/90cm. Vorbau wird noch von 60 auf 50mm gewechselt.
> Vielen Dank nochmal an Moritz für den schnellen und reibungslosen Ablauf
> 
> Mein neues 16er!


Sehr schön ist es, gefällt mir gut.
....... 


Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Sehr schick!
> Ich habe dann auch mal die Felgensticker entfernt. Die waren eigentlich nicht soo groß, aber ohne ist's schon besser. Oder?
> Vorher- Nachher:Anhang anzeigen 367739 Anhang anzeigen 367741



Ja wesentlich besser


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (9. März 2015)

Danke.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so viel aus macht! Aber so ganz weiß wirkt es wirklich besser Ich liebe es!


----------



## SirBsod (10. März 2015)

Bzgl. Felgensticker.. Gibt's jemand der mir eventuell Felgensticker von Notubes Felgen in "Notires" umarbeiten kann?Hatte Probleme mit dem Aufziehen von Reifen,und der Name ging dann im Freundeskreis ziemlich steil ;-)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (10. März 2015)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Bzgl. Felgensticker.. Gibt's jemand der mir eventuell Felgensticker von Notubes Felgen in "Notires" umarbeiten kann?Hatte Probleme mit dem Aufziehen von Reifen,und der Name ging dann im Freundeskreis ziemlich steil ;-)[/QUOTE


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (10. März 2015)

Sollte ich meine Reifen mal wechseln, hoffe ich DAS nicht!


----------



## cocoon79 (10. März 2015)

So meins ist dann auch bald mal fertig..paar Teile werden noch ausgetauscht. Und bitte Herz und den anderen Klatteradatsch wegdenken...


----------



## kephren23 (10. März 2015)

Ich finds geil!
Bis auf das weiße casting.


----------



## cocoon79 (10. März 2015)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich ne komplett weiße Gabel also auch Krone...jetzt kommt nochn anderer sattel in weiß gelb drauf und dann passts...awa merci


----------



## Joshua60 (11. März 2015)

Klasse Farben! Schön bunt  Aber jetzt raus damit und dreckig machen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (11. März 2015)

Erinnert mich an die alten Volvo Cannondale Teambikes. Find's bis auf die Felgen cool.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (11. März 2015)

Links nicht meins. Rechts meins.


----------



## richard.a (13. März 2015)

....neulich......im Wald...


----------



## oxmox29 (14. März 2015)

....neulich....am Lech...


----------



## numinisflo (16. März 2015)

Mein nagelneues Ion 15. 
Ich bin .

Es kommen noch ein paar Änderungen, wie z.B. neue Reifenkombination, anderer Lenker und Vorbau, neuer Sattel...


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2015)

Sehr sexy 

Ist es titan oder Raw?

Vielleicht nen Megaforce ?


----------



## tommi101 (17. März 2015)

Cooles 15er!
Mich würde mal ein Fahrbericht zum Vorgängerbike interessieren,
also Banshee Prime vs. ION 15
Aber erstmal ausgiebig ausreiten...


----------



## Midgetman (17. März 2015)

Das Bike wird genehmigt


----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Mein nagelneues Ion 15.
> Ich bin .
> 
> Es kommen noch ein paar Änderungen, wie z.B. neue Reifenkombination, anderer Lenker und Vorbau, neuer Sattel...
> ...




Sehr, sehr schön ! Nur die schwarze Sitzstrebe gefällt mir nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (17. März 2015)

Was für Reifenkombi willst du denn draufmachen?
Freundin fährt den Mountainking an ihrem Allmountain ist auch zufrieden damit,bloß auf rutschigem Waldboden kommt sie schnell an die Grenzen.
Gibt's da was was mehr Reserven hat,trotzdem gleichwertigen Pannenschutz bietet (Sie hatn nicht als Race sondern als Protection) und nicht mehr wiegt?
Ich fahr jetzt bei den noch feuchten Wäldern am Helius mit Baron 2.5 was vom Gewicht und Rollwiderstand für meine Freundin garnicht geht.


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2015)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Was für Reifenkombi willst du denn draufmachen?
> Freundin fährt den Mountainking an ihrem Allmountain ist auch zufrieden damit,bloß auf rutschigem Waldboden kommt sie schnell an die Grenzen.
> Gibt's da was was mehr Reserven hat,trotzdem gleichwertigen Pannenschutz bietet (Sie hatn nicht als Race sondern als Protection) und nicht mehr wiegt?
> Ich fahr jetzt bei den noch feuchten Wäldern am Helius mit Baron 2.5 was vom Gewicht und Rollwiderstand für meine Freundin garnicht geht.



Habe jetzt nicht alle gewichte im kopf. Aber vielleicht wirst du bei den Reifen fündig, andere gibt es bestimmt auch noch von anderen Hersteller. 
Ist der Mountainking vergleichbar mit dem Hans dampf?

High roller
Minion
Magic marry
Nobby nic (neue Version) 
Fat Albert Front

Gibt die auch in verschiedenen Varianten.


----------



## Martin1508 (17. März 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Sehr sexy
> 
> Ist es titan oder Raw?
> 
> Vielleicht nen Megaforce ?



Icke würd tippen, dass es Titan elox ist. War gerade mal unten im Keller und egal aus welcher Perspektive ich geschaut habe, mein Rahmen sieht in Raw anders aus.

Und ja, der MEGAFORCE ist geil.


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Icke würd tippen, dass es Titan elox ist. War gerade mal unten im Keller und egal aus welcher Perspektive ich geschaut habe, mein Rahmen sieht in Raw anders aus.
> 
> Und ja, der MEGAFORCE ist geil.


Ja denke auch das es Titan ist, aber etwas heller diesmal. Mein Rahmen sieht sowieso anders aus


----------



## SirBsod (17. März 2015)

Im Vergleich zu meinem Rahmen der Titan ist..wirkt der tatsächlich etwas heller. Aber hats nicht mal geheissen das N die Elox-Firma gewechselt hat so dass sich die Farben etwas geändert haben?


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2015)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu meinem Rahmen der Titan ist..wirkt der tatsächlich etwas heller. Aber hats nicht mal geheissen das N die Elox-Firma gewechselt hat so dass sich die Farben etwas geändert haben?


Ja so ist es, hatte aber ehr den Eindruck das es dunkler geworden ist.
Aber das kann auch alles am Foto und Licht liegen.

Edit: das kann auch das Silber elox, welches gimmler angeboten hat, sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (17. März 2015)

So, war heute mal in 4 Bezirken unterwegs. Wer errät es wo das ist. Tipp: Hinter mir lässt man sich auf einen Deal mit Fortuna ein.


----------



## trailterror (17. März 2015)

Und...wie fährts sich so (im vergleich zum helius)?


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, war heute mal in 4 Bezirken unterwegs. Wer errät es wo das ist. Tipp: Hinter mir lässt man sich auf einen Deal mit Fortuna ein.



Kein plan weiß nichmal mehr wo du herkommst .
Wasn das für nen schicker Vorbau? 

Nen kleines Decal aufm Oberrohr würde aber vielleicht noch ganz nett sein.
LRS sieht 1000x besser aus, vorher wars ja nur schrecklich.


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Und...wie fährts sich so (im vergleich zum helius)?


Wesentlich geiler , aber das ist doch schon länger klar,oder?


----------



## Martin1508 (17. März 2015)

Die LR sind jetzt auf den ersten 200KM aber mehr als okay. Stabil, ausreichend steif und optisch ganz ansprechend so in ganz schwarz. Es sind Decals auf dem Rahmen. Und zwar das Big N in Silber. So zu sagen "Silber stealth".


----------



## numinisflo (17. März 2015)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Sehr sexy
> 
> Ist es titan oder Raw?
> 
> Vielleicht nen Megaforce ?



Danke an alle.

Es ist Titan elox mit Druckstrebe in schwarz elox.



tommi101 schrieb:


> Cooles 15er!
> Mich würde mal ein Fahrbericht zum Vorgängerbike interessieren,
> also Banshee Prime vs. ION 15
> Aber erstmal ausgiebig ausreiten...



Vergleich kommt auf alle Fälle, dauert natürlich ein bissle.



san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schön ! Nur die schwarze Sitzstrebe gefällt mir nicht so.



Wirkt mMn in "echt" auch wesentlich besser. Das Bild ist wirklich nur mittelprächtig, das Titan elox ist einfach nur geil. 
Danke dir.



SirBsod schrieb:


> Was für Reifenkombi willst du denn draufmachen?
> Freundin fährt den Mountainking an ihrem Allmountain ist auch zufrieden damit,bloß auf rutschigem Waldboden kommt sie schnell an die Grenzen.
> Gibt's da was was mehr Reserven hat,trotzdem gleichwertigen Pannenschutz bietet (Sie hatn nicht als Race sondern als Protection) und nicht mehr wiegt?
> Ich fahr jetzt bei den noch feuchten Wäldern am Helius mit Baron 2.5 was vom Gewicht und Rollwiderstand für meine Freundin garnicht geht.



Die Kombination aus High Roller II mit Minion liegt bereit.



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Icke würd tippen, dass es Titan elox ist. War gerade mal unten im Keller und egal aus welcher Perspektive ich geschaut habe, mein Rahmen sieht in Raw anders aus.
> 
> Und ja, der MEGAFORCE ist geil.



Welcher Megaforce? Ich steh auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Die LR sind jetzt auf den ersten 200KM aber mehr als okay. Stabil, ausreichend steif und optisch ganz ansprechend so in ganz schwarz. Es sind Decals auf dem Rahmen. Und zwar das Big N in Silber. So zu sagen "Silber stealth".



Ach die sieht man ja gar nicht , find ich aber geil, wie bei mir auffa Druckstrebe ,

Dafür waren die LR aber auch günstig .
Wird immer mehr blingbling bei dir 



numinisflo schrieb:


> Welcher Megaforce? Ich steh auf dem Schlauch.



Is besser so


----------



## Ritzie (19. März 2015)

R A K E T E N F A H R R A D !


----------



## der-gute (19. März 2015)

Goil!

Ich will ja echt mal ein Ion15 in L und XL  Shootout fahren...


----------



## tommi101 (20. März 2015)

Mal wieder ziemlich cool, Moritz!
Bissiges QLF-Aggro-29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (20. März 2015)

Update: Vorne neuer Schlauch. Umwerfer weg. Dafür ne X1 Kurbel, 77 Designz Führung. Hinten Rad-Cage und Wolftooth 42er Ritzel.


----------



## Seneca02 (20. März 2015)

Was isn das für ein Dämpfer?


----------



## Metty (20. März 2015)

Dürfte n Marzocchi Roco Air sein


----------



## schnubbi81 (21. März 2015)

.


----------



## Shimon (21. März 2015)

Ein Traum in Schwarz!!
Ich bin hell auf gegeistert von dem Ion.
Danke an alle die mir schon geholfen haben, eure Tipps waren gut.


----------



## Martin1508 (21. März 2015)

Shimon schrieb:


> Ein Traum in Schwarz!!
> Ich bin hell auf gegeistert von dem Ion.
> Danke an alle die mir schon geholfen haben, eure Tipps waren gut.



Guter Aufbau!


----------



## madre (22. März 2015)

Nicolai ION 16 XL Techline


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2015)

Hab noch´n alten Sticker g´fune


----------



## Simbl (23. März 2015)

Den hätt ich heut fast geklaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (24. März 2015)

Update: neue "Farbe" ...


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2015)

raw steht dem Hobel gut


----------



## raschaa (24. März 2015)

keine farbe ist die beste farbe


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2015)

Sehr genial 

G.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. März 2015)

Klasse Optik!
Gut gemacht.


----------



## kephren23 (24. März 2015)

Jo sehr schön!



raschaa schrieb:


> keine farbe ist die beste farbe



Du sagst es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. März 2015)

Shimon schrieb:


> Ein Traum in Schwarz!!
> Ich bin hell auf gegeistert von dem Ion.
> Danke an alle die mir schon geholfen haben, eure Tipps waren gut.


Hi Shimon,
bitte schau dir die Verlegung der vorderen Bremsleitung nochmal an. Bekommt die evtl. Reifenkontakt bei maximalem einfedern der Gabel? Das sieht so ungewöhnlich freiliegend aus..
Aber wahrscheinlich ist es der hinten liegenden Gabelbrücke geschuldet?.
Grüße und viel Spaß.
Maik


----------



## b0nsei (25. März 2015)

Beide top!!!


----------



## Shimon (25. März 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Hi Shimon,
> bitte schau dir die Verlegung der vorderen Bremsleitung nochmal an. Bekommt die evtl. Reifenkontakt bei maximalem einfedern der Gabel? Das sieht so ungewöhnlich freiliegend aus..
> Aber wahrscheinlich ist es der hinten liegenden Gabelbrücke geschuldet?.
> Grüße und viel Spaß.
> Maik



Hey Maik,
Bei der Gabel sieht die Verlegung der Bremse immer komisch aus.
Da die Gabel auch in 26" mit 170mm gefahren werden kann bleibt bei den Tauchrohren immer 10mm über. 
Das bedeutet 10mm Luft für die Leitung.
Bin mir aber selber noch nicht sich ob des so bleibt oder ob ich wieder die Pike verbaue.
Danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## böser_wolf (25. März 2015)

nach 15 jahren mal wieder ein nico
helius am   
26er   
66mz ata  
vivid air 
hope bremsen


----------



## trailterror (25. März 2015)

Sehr geil


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. März 2015)

@Shimon
Tja, wenn die Leitung so liegen muss, dann muss die Leitung so liegen..
# Pike oder #Mattoc: bei ähnlichem Fahrverhalten würde Ich die Mattoc nehmen. Ist seltener an einem Nicolai zu sehen, ich mag Manitou und finde die Mattoc( nun ja, bis auf die Leitung der Bremse ) echt schön. Viell. kann man ja noch was pimpen?!
Also denn,
Tschüss.
Maik
Ps.Meine Leitungen und Züge sind auch noch etwas lang, aber die sind mit so kleinen Clipsen zusammen. Das hält.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. März 2015)

Guck mal hier


----------



## Shimon (25. März 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Shimon
> Tja, wenn die Leitung so liegen muss, dann muss die Leitung so liegen..
> # Pike oder #Mattoc: bei ähnlichem Fahrverhalten würde Ich die Mattoc nehmen. Ist seltener an einem Nicolai zu sehen, ich mag Manitou und finde die Mattoc( nun ja, bis auf die Leitung der Bremse ) echt schön. Viell. kann man ja noch was pimpen?!
> Also denn,
> ...



Maik
Du hast mich zum nachdenken gebracht. Werde die Leitung anders führen. Das hatte ich eigentlich auch mal anderes. Warum auch immer ich das so gemacht habe es fällt mir nicht ein.
Die Mattoc gefällt mir auch sehr gut von der Optik bzw. ist es was anderes als sonst immer.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. März 2015)

￼Yep, das ist gut so. Freut mich!
￼Gruß und happy trails,
Maik.


----------



## Seneca02 (26. März 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> nach 15 jahren mal wieder ein nico
> helius am
> 26er
> 66mz ata
> ...



MILF!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (26. März 2015)

_MILF!===Mom I'd Like to Fuck_


----------



## der-gute (26. März 2015)

ich glaube, er versucht auf das Alter des Rahmens anzuspielen
leider mit einem falsch benutzten Trendwort

Angebrachter wäre vielleicht:
auf alten Pferden lernt man das Reiten.
falls es unbedingt anstössig sein soll...


----------



## Zaskar01 (26. März 2015)

Wer weiss schon, wieviele tapfere AM-Biker von diesem Oberrohr zur MILF gemacht wurden. 

Auf jeden Fall macht schon der Gedanke mächtig autsch.


----------



## böser_wolf (26. März 2015)

naja baujahr  9/2012   nicht wirklich alt für ein nico
mein altes bass dfr läuft auch noch
15jahre und kein problem


----------



## Seneca02 (26. März 2015)

Naja wollte damit sagen, dass das Ding, obwohl es schon ein paar Trails gesehen hat, immer noch rattenscharf ist


----------



## böser_wolf (26. März 2015)

aha danke für die aufklärung
ich habs gestern mal auf unserm lokalem dh getestet
es ist ein  L rahmen mit M sitzrohr
bergauf gemächlich
bergab liegt es sehr satt
an die länge muss ich mich noch etwas gewöhnen 
komm von M rahmen  (pulcro fanes archi 2soulcycles)
gute ergänzung zu meinem banshee spitfire


----------



## Metty (28. März 2015)

Je mehr ich fahre, desto mehr verfalle ich dem Rad...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (28. März 2015)

Geht mir genauso.
Allerdings mit meinem Rad!￼


----------



## Metty (28. März 2015)

Sonst würden wir auch Streit bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (28. März 2015)

￼ Naja, und das wolln wir ja nu ooch nich.


----------



## wildbiker (28. März 2015)

... wollte mich eigentlich von meinem Helius cc trennen... Nun bleibts aber doch in meinem Besitz.. Aller guten Dinge müssen nun mal 3 bleiben... (Helius CC,  Argon AM und Ion 16)...


----------



## numinisflo (29. März 2015)

Metty schrieb:


> Je mehr ich fahre, desto mehr verfalle ich dem Rad...



Ich hoffe, dass es mir auch so gehen wird. Heute wird die erste richtige Runde mit meinem Ion gedreht. Ich freu mich schon.
PS: Klasse Farbe.


----------



## numinisflo (29. März 2015)

Es ist ein geiles Rad. Macht tierisch Spaß. Ein paar Änderungen folgen noch.


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2015)

Da hast du dir was schönes rausgelassen ! Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. März 2015)

Geiles Teil ... ich muss noch auf mein ION 16 waten .... mal gespannt bis wann Nicolai liefern kann. 

Hast Du das Radel in Gärtringen gekauft? Irgendwie bin ich der Meinung das dort live gesehen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 30juergen58 (30. März 2015)

*

*


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. März 2015)

Geil, mach es mal dreckig und erzähl dann, wie es sich mit Gates im Gelände so fährt.
Die Kombi Argon AM/Pinion/Gates steht nämlich dieses Jahr noch auf meiner Agenda, aber da ich ne Sondergröße "Zwerg" brauche, sieht es mit Probefahrten ein wenig mau aus...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. März 2015)

Wow, sehr cool!
Die Lefty hat ja ne tolle Optik.
Was ich vom Pinion halten soll, weiß ich immer noch nicht.. Ist optisch nicht so meins. Aber das Bike sieht schick aus.
Ich schließe mich meinem Vorgänger an:
Mach ma dreckich


----------



## wildbiker (30. März 2015)

Gates im Gelände? Geil, sorglos. Merk zur Kette keinen Unterschied, außer dass der Gates-Riemen nicht rostet


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. März 2015)

Das ist ja schon mal ne positive Aussage. Rumpelig, kleine Drops, Hinterrad umsetzen geht alles?!


----------



## drurs (31. März 2015)

Ich bin den ganzen Winter mit Pinion und Gates am ArgonFAT gefahren, absolut problemlos


----------



## RaidenX (31. März 2015)

Neues Pferd im Stall und jetzt vor allem endlich fertig und fahrbereit!


----------



## Seneca02 (31. März 2015)

Die letzten Bikes eines besser als das Andere. Wo kommen jetzt auf einmal die ganzen 29er her


----------



## numinisflo (31. März 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da hast du dir was schönes rausgelassen ! Viel Spaß damit.



Danke dir. Macht auch tierisch Spaß. Nur die Sattelstütze ist eine Spaßbremse bisher...



Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Geiles Teil ... ich muss noch auf mein ION 16 waten .... mal gespannt bis wann Nicolai liefern kann.
> 
> Hast Du das Radel in Gärtringen gekauft? Irgendwie bin ich der Meinung das dort live gesehen zu haben.



Danke. Ja das ist richtig, das Ion kommt sozusagen aus Gärtringen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (1. April 2015)

@numinsflo: Dann habe ich es mir sogar schon extrem genau angeschaut und angefummelt .. frech grins ... geiles Teil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DantexXx (1. April 2015)

Seit dieser Saison auf Dorado unterwegs, mal sehen wie sie sich schlägt
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1806566]
	
[/URL]


----------



## BergabHeizer (6. April 2015)

Mein neues.


----------



## barbarissima (6. April 2015)

Wunderschönes Radl und super Farbcombi


----------



## wildbiker (6. April 2015)

...schon nen ordentlicher Brocken das Fätti und geht gut durch Schnee und Matsch..durfte die letzten Tage eins in Natura bewundern.. echt geil....


----------



## pfalz (6. April 2015)

Mal wieder geputzt...


----------



## JenSIE103 (8. April 2015)

So, jetzt ist es fertig!
Bergauf geht´s damit recht gemütlich (15,9kg), aber ansonsten möchte ich es nicht mehr missen.
Weiß gar nicht mehr warum ich mir das Kuro gekauft hatte.






Gruß,
Jens


----------



## JenSIE103 (8. April 2015)

Hier kommt`s Bild...hoffentlich.


----------



## Martin1508 (8. April 2015)

Cool! Fast schon nen Klassiker mit der Holzfeller, den Fat Albert und der Lyrik. Aber ganz großes Kino! Viel Spaß. Gruss


----------



## Joshua60 (8. April 2015)

Tolles Rad, aber so kleine Bilder gehören verboten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (8. April 2015)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Tolles Rad, aber so kleine Bilder gehören verboten!


Genau das habe ich auch gerade gedacht  Aber das Rad ist wirklich schick


----------



## lucie (8. April 2015)

Besser so?

Ich finde die blauen Anbauteile unpassend, versaut so ein wenig die geile Optik des blauen Eloxals...
Ist aber auch nicht mein Bike und schlußendlich muß es dem Besitzer gefallen.


----------



## SirBsod (9. April 2015)

Uhhhh.. Fizik Tundra 2 Sattel..den hatte ich auf meinem Helius AM am Anfang auch drauf weil er farblich gut passte.. aber unfahrbares Teil,keine Ahnung wie man damit mehr als 10km ohne Hinternschmerzen fahren soll.
Ansonsten,sehr schönes Teil,tolles Eloxal,hätte ich mir die Farbe aussuchen können hätte ich glaub ich auch das blau genommen.


----------



## JenSIE103 (9. April 2015)

Ich glaube mein Hintern ist da recht anspruchslos.


----------



## Seneca02 (9. April 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> nach 15 jahren mal wieder ein nico
> helius am
> 26er
> 66mz ata
> ...




Jetzt hat mir das Gelb so gut gefallen, dass ich auch was gelbes wollte


----------



## Landus (9. April 2015)

Soo, jetzt bin ich auch endlich stolzer Nicolai-Besitzer. Es musste wieder ein Bikepark-Radel her, allerdings sollte es nicht zu teuer werden. Bin dann im Bikemarkt auf diesen hübschen ION20 ST Rahmen gestoßen und habe mich entschieden dass dies die Ausgangsbasis sein soll. Die restlichen Teile habe ich auch entweder aus dem Bikemarkt oder aus der Restekiste bezogen  Die einzigen Teile die tatsächlich neu sind sind die Bremsen, die Reifen und Vorbau/Lenker  Für ein "Resterad" siehts erstaunlich gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (9. April 2015)

Geiles Ion


----------



## Simbl (10. April 2015)

Ja, cooles Teil


----------



## Martin1508 (10. April 2015)

Landus schrieb:


> Soo, jetzt bin ich auch endlich stolzer Nicolai-Besitzer. Es musste wieder ein Bikepark-Radel her, allerdings sollte es nicht zu teuer werden. Bin dann im Bikemarkt auf diesen hübschen ION20 ST Rahmen gestoßen und habe mich entschieden dass dies die Ausgangsbasis sein soll. Die restlichen Teile habe ich auch entweder aus dem Bikemarkt oder aus der Restekiste bezogen  Die einzigen Teile die tatsächlich neu sind sind die Bremsen, die Reifen und Vorbau/Lenker  Für ein "Resterad" siehts erstaunlich gut aus



Mein Lieber,

mit dem Teil wirst du unendlich Spaß haben! Ich wünsche dir allzeit gute Fahrt und wenn es dich nach Winterberg verschlägt, sag bitte Bescheid.

Gruß


----------



## pfalz (10. April 2015)

@Landus Deine Restekiste hätte ich auch gerne  Ist sehr geil geworden, ich will mein ION ST auch nicht missen...


----------



## Landus (10. April 2015)

Danke danke für die Blumen  Übrigens ists trotz 4,2Kg Rahmen und Coil-Dämpfer recht leicht geworden...knappe 16,4 ist ganz akzeptabel


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2015)

Echt nur 16,4  ...liegt wohl am Sattel der wird warscheinlich minus 135g wiegen 

G.


----------



## böser_wolf (11. April 2015)

jetzt mit x-fusion hlr dämpfer	die vengance hlr  kommt auch noch


----------



## JenSIE103 (12. April 2015)

Die gelbe Gefahr, sehr schön.
Was´n das für ein Sattel?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (12. April 2015)

Tioga irgendwas Sattel


----------



## JenSIE103 (13. April 2015)

sieht luftig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (13. April 2015)

tioga spyder  ist bequemer als er aussieht  und recht leicht 150gr


----------



## Dutshlander (13. April 2015)

ist auch nur gut wenn du Blähungen hast, sonnst tonne


----------



## böser_wolf (14. April 2015)

Ich fahr den seit einem jahr und hab eigentlich nie Blähungen
Is wie gesagt erstaunlich angenehm


----------



## JenSIE103 (17. April 2015)

Gibt bestimmt ein schönes Muster auf dem Hintern


----------



## böser_wolf (17. April 2015)

so jetzt x-fusion 
fahrwerk
vengance r mit hlr kartusche +lyric feder
vector hlr

morgen testen


----------



## trailterror (17. April 2015)

Einfach ein geiles teil....

und in gelb hat mir das AM schon immer gefallen


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. April 2015)

Geil


----------



## 19chris84 (18. April 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so jetzt x-fusion
> fahrwerk
> vengance r mit hlr kartusche +lyric feder
> vector hlr
> ...


seit wann fährst du ein Sofa? xD


----------



## böser_wolf (18. April 2015)

seit dem ich  fuffzich bin  
und mir meine arm/schulter lähmung +hws probleme nahe gelegt haben 
das 2souls an die wand zuhängen 
schweren herzens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (18. April 2015)

So nach großem Service im letzten Winter war heute die erste Ausfahrt....Absolut Hammer 

made by wurzelpuff


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. April 2015)

"Großen" Service ? und die Leitungs wirr warr vorne nicht ordentlich kürzen/ schöner machen ? geht garnicht ! 
Super kiste übrigens


----------



## chickenway-user (20. April 2015)

Vor knapp 10 Jahren





Letzte Woche:





Kleines Update gemacht:





Kleiner Scherz...





Natürlich noch lange nicht fertig...
In letzter Zeit bin ich nur 29er und Fatbike gefahren, da schauen die kleinen Räder schon komisch aus, wenn man über den Lenker schaut. Vielleicht wirds doch langsam Zeit für was moderneres...


----------



## böser_wolf (21. April 2015)

so vorerst fertig 
x-fusion fahrwerk 
vengance coil hlr 
vector hlr 
sehr geiles fahrwerk


----------



## JohVir (28. April 2015)

Fertig für die Saison 2015
7 Gang
36er Kettenblatt mit BPP Führung
Tioga Spider
Dorado Pro
CC DB Air
und den schweren aber geilen DH Draht-Schlappen


----------



## Simbl (28. April 2015)

Ich glaub dieses Jahr kommt vom Simbl auch noch ein 20er wenn ich das so seh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (28. April 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ich glaub dieses Jahr kommt vom Simbl auch noch ein 20er wenn ich das so seh



Mach mal. Hast ja lange kein Geld mehr ausgegeben Außerdem sind die Aufbauten immer gut.


----------



## Simbl (28. April 2015)

Hab auch schon nen Plan  Gewicht wird diesmal aber zweitrangig


----------



## numinisflo (28. April 2015)

Sehr geiles Ion. Ich würde es zu gerne mal fahren.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. April 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Ion. Ich würde es zu gerne mal fahren.



Komm am Freitag zur Park Eröffnung nach Winterberg und du kannst meins fahren.


----------



## numinisflo (28. April 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Komm am Freitag zur Park Eröffnung nach Winterberg und du kannst meins fahren.


Würde ich zu gerne machen, bin "leider" mit dem Rennrad in Österreich.

Danke fürs Angebot.


----------



## JohVir (28. April 2015)

@Simbl : Da kann ich dir einen in Eppelheim empfehlen, der hat so viele Nicolai, dass er welche verkauft


----------



## JohVir (28. April 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Ion. Ich würde es zu gerne mal fahren.


Bin öfter in Beerfelden. Meld dich wenn du mal da bist, dann kannste gerne mal fahren


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2015)

JohVir schrieb:


> Bin öfter in Beerfelden. Meld dich wenn du mal da bist, dann kannste gerne mal fahren



Sei bitte so gut und lass mal hier den Spruch ab den du heute bei mir im Laden gebracht hast! Der war sooo geil   

Ich brauch ne neue Signatur


----------



## Hamburg-KB7 (28. April 2015)

Ich grüsse euch! Ich fahre mit Begeisterung ein BULLS COPPERHEAD 3 2015


----------



## Martin1508 (28. April 2015)

Hamburg-KB7 schrieb:


> Ich grüsse euch! Ich fahre mit Begeisterung ein BULLS COPPERHEAD 3 2015



Supi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. April 2015)

Hamburg-KB7 schrieb:


> Ich grüsse euch! Ich fahre mit Begeisterung ein BULLS COPPERHEAD 3 2015


Ganz knapp am Thema vorbei  

Du bist hier im Nicolai Sub Forum  trotzdem viel Spaß im IBC


----------



## kloetenkoem (29. April 2015)

Mein Argon Road


----------



## kloetenkoem (29. April 2015)

da isses ja...


----------



## JohVir (29. April 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sei bitte so gut und lass mal hier den Spruch ab den du heute bei mir im Laden gebracht hast! Der war sooo geil
> 
> Ich brauch ne neue Signatur


Einem Versender-Bike-Fahrer zu erklären warum man ein Nicolai fährt ist so schwierig wie einen Dschihadisten zu überreden katholisch zu werden.


----------



## Hamburg-KB7 (29. April 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ganz knapp am Thema vorbei
> 
> Du bist hier im Nicolai Sub Forum  trotzdem viel Spaß im IBC


Sorry )


----------



## ssiemund (29. April 2015)

JohVir schrieb:


> Einem Versender-Bike-Fahrer zu erklären warum man ein Nicolai fährt ist so schwierig wie einen Dschihadisten zu überreden katholisch zu werden.


 Der Vergleich hinkt. Bei dem ersteren bist du vielleicht nur frustriert, den zweiten überlebst du nicht


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2015)

JohVir schrieb:


> Einem Versender-Bike-Fahrer zu erklären warum man ein Nicolai fährt ist so schwierig wie einen Dschihadisten zu überreden katholisch zu werden.




Danke!


Hamburg-KB7 schrieb:


> Sorry )




Kein Thema! Viel Spaß mit dem Bulls


----------



## Mountain_Screen (29. April 2015)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Mein Argon Road



Ganzes Bild bitte, die Front sieht schonmal gut aus.


----------



## kloetenkoem (29. April 2015)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Ganzes Bild bitte, die Front sieht schonmal gut aus.



Danke! Ist im Album und dann weißt du auch warum nur die Hälfte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (29. April 2015)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Danke! Ist im Album und dann weißt du auch warum nur die Hälfte ;-)



Weil das Giant mit auf dem Bild ist? 

Was für Felgen sind das auf dem Bild?


----------



## kloetenkoem (29. April 2015)

Im Hochformat gefällt es mir besser. Das Giant fährt auch;-)


Laufradsatz 28" CHRIS KING Road R45 | DT Swiss RR 465


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. April 2015)

Gestern konnte ich mein neues Radel abholen

Hier war es noch frisch fertig und alles glänzt und ist so schön neu




Das durfte natürlich nicht so bleiben und das Wetter hat die Testfahrt auch gleich zugelassen. Dann sah es so aus




Ich bin rund um zufrieden!!
Ein dickes Dankeschön an Frank Kimmerle!!


----------



## kloetenkoem (30. April 2015)

Ok, da muss ich auch:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1822179]
	
[/URL]

Die Lyrik macht noch einer 55 EVO2 Platz


----------



## SirBsod (30. April 2015)

@kloetenkoem Was sind das für Pedale?


----------



## kloetenkoem (30. April 2015)

Reset Racing Pedal 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (30. April 2015)

@Dome_2001: schwarz geht auch;-)
Mein dünnes Schwarzes ist auch vom Frank


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. April 2015)

Danke Danke. 
Warum verbaust Du den Dämpfer anderst herum? Bringt das was?

Frank hat halt einen klasse Shop


----------



## kloetenkoem (30. April 2015)

Nö, direkt bringen im Sinne der Eigenschaften des CC DB tut's nichts und wir kommen beide ähnlich gut an die Einstellungen. Mir ist's allerdings lieber, wenn die Dichtung unterhalb vom Öl liegt, sprich immer nass sind. Ob die allerdings in deiner Einbausituation trocken "stehen" können, glaube ich auch nicht wirklich.

Zumindest läuft bei mir der Matsch nicht von alleine in Richtung Dichtung;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (30. April 2015)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Danke Danke.
> Warum verbaust Du den Dämpfer anderst herum? Bringt das was?
> 
> Frank hat halt einen klasse Shop



Ich fahre ihn auch so. Also Piggy am Rear End. Warum?! Es geht halt noch immer die Legende der Eigenschmierung herum. In und an der Can sitzt halt das ganze Schmiermittel. Ich habe das ganz extrem nach dem letzten Service von Gino (Flatout) gemerkt. Gino schmiert mit dem roten PM 600 und nach dem Service war die Kolbenstange immer fein mit einem dünnen Schmierfilm überzogen. Aber nur nachdem ich ihn mit Piggy hinten verbaut habe. Ich möchte jetzt auch keinen Glaubenskrieg auslösen aber für mich ist es die bessere Montageversion. Fragst du vier Leute, hast du acht Meinungen dazu.

Grüße


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. April 2015)

Okay, also lasse ich es vorerst so, wenn ich einen Service machen lasse, baue ich Ihn mal anderst herum ein


----------



## numinisflo (30. April 2015)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Ok, da muss ich auch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse Rad! Grün elox war auch einer meiner Favoriten.


----------



## JohVir (30. April 2015)

Geile Ions.


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Mai 2015)

Yeah haw! Heute Saison Eröffnung in Winterberg. Hatten eher keine trockenen Bedingungen;-) Grüße auch an den Kollegen "JohVir". Hoffe, ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen. Gruss


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2015)

Tolle Farbe  

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Mai 2015)

Jap! Und nachdem es mich bei der ersten Ausfahrt im Oktober unsanft abgeworfen hat;-(, war heute ein perfekter Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2015)

Ich auch haben will!


----------



## JenSIE103 (4. Mai 2015)

matt braun, sehr schön!


----------



## freigeist (14. Mai 2015)

hallo in die runde.
ich versuche es mal hier, evtl. liest jmd. mit und hat noch etwas brauchbares im keller? ..die börsen geben leider so gut wie nix her 

ich suche für ein helius Am eine passende gabel mit --> 1 1/8 gabelschaft 15-18cm FW bei passender EBH (~545mm)

zustand: nicht runtergerockt (evtl. geserviced), nicht zu schwer ,Luft-variante wäre schön.. 

per PM 
Marcel


----------



## Simbl (14. Mai 2015)

Frag mal den guru39 der hat noch ne neue Lyrik rumliegen. Weiß aber nicht mehr ob Tapered oder 1 1/8"


----------



## Brickowski (14. Mai 2015)

Hab dir mal ne PM geschrieben....Evtl passts ja  Falls nicht, und weils hier grad eh diskutiert wird: hab ne Lyrik Coil und ne Bos Deville,eine darf gehen...beide 1 1/8 Schaft. Lyrik nur einmal gefahren, Bos seit Service im letzten Herbst ungefahren. Und damits net zu offtopic wird:


----------



## Jack22001 (19. Mai 2015)

Pause auf dem "Berg"


----------



## JohVir (19. Mai 2015)

Dank der schnellen Hilfe von der Wurzelpassage und @guru39 ist der Hobel nach nur zwei Tagen Liegezeit wieder fit. Jetzt mit Boxxer WC die denke ich auch gut zum Rahmen passt.


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Mai 2015)

Hä? Du warst doch mit der Dorado zufrieden. Was ist passiert? Gruss

Edit: Wer wird bei den Dirtmasters sein?


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Edit: Wer wird bei den Dirtmasters sein?



Meld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (19. Mai 2015)

Wann? Bin Samstag da.


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2015)

Fr-Mo. Das wird lustig


----------



## Timmy35 (19. Mai 2015)

Samstag auf Sonntag. Das wird ganz lustig


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Mai 2015)

Aargh, ihr Drecksäcke! Ihr wollt Party machen. Na ja, sehen uns Samstag. Bin aber mit den Kids da;-)


----------



## zwops (24. Mai 2015)

Überlege gerade mein elox blaues Argon TB mit der neuen Hope- Kurbel zu versehen....in schwarz oder blau...
Weiß jemand ob das Hope-blau zum Nicolai blau elox (gleiche RAL Farbe) passt bzw hat ein Foto von'nem blauen bike z.B. Mit blauem Hope-Vorbau?


----------



## Ollibolli11 (24. Mai 2015)

Ich kann morgen mal ein Foto machen mit blauen Hope Vorbau und schwarzer Hope Kurbel ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (24. Mai 2015)

prima,danke


----------



## numinisflo (25. Mai 2015)

Mal zwei Bilder meines Hobels. Nächstes WE wird auf Maxxis gewechselt und dann geht es ein paar Tage in den schwarzen Wald.


----------



## Ollibolli11 (25. Mai 2015)

Ollibolli11 schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen mal ein Foto machen mit blauen Hope Vorbau und schwarzer Hope Kurbel ;-)


Hier das bild mit dem Vorbau, Kurbelfoto kommt noch


----------



## JohVir (28. Mai 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hä? Du warst doch mit der Dorado zufrieden. Was ist passiert? Gruss
> 
> Edit: Wer wird bei den Dirtmasters sein?



Dorado ist kaputt gegangen. Muss jetzt erstmal wieder fit gemacht werden.


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Mai 2015)

Faith no more!


----------



## guru39 (30. Mai 2015)

Jetzt mit Plastelenker und Aluvorbau von Acros. Gewichtsersparnis zur Syntace/Race Face Combo 120g.
14,33kg davor 14,21kg jetzt.


----------



## Metty (30. Mai 2015)

Schick! Könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen, wenn da nicht diese 35mm Klemmung wäre...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. Mai 2015)

Ich habe auch umgebaut.
Meine ca.70g HiteRide- Retro- Variostütze hat geschwächelt( Bruch der unteren Schlaufe an der Sattelklemme ) und kratzte auch ständig an der Stütze. Das fand ich schade.
Bekam eine frisch gewartete Reverb sehr günstig angeboten.
Eigentlich sollte ja eher mal Gewicht weg. Jetzt ist das Helius bei 13Kg. Aber der Komfort und die Performance...
Wegen Attacke eines Astes vorher schon neu: Hope Floating Disc( - 25g ). Und die Syntace Moto Griffe wurden wegen Optik und Haptik erneuert.
War heute wieder unterwegs und es ist immer wieder ein Genuss, das Nicolai! Der Eigenbau Marsh Guard hat heute den max. Federweg nicht überlebt.. Die Gabelkrone hat ihn geküsst und das war`s. Aber jetzt ist ja auch gleich Sommer.
Grüße Maik
*Vorher*



*Jetzt*


----------



## guru39 (30. Mai 2015)

Metty schrieb:


> ........, wenn da nicht diese 35mm Klemmung wäre...



Da muss ich mich auch erst noch dran gewöhnen :wo ist der Kotzsmiley wenn man ihn braucht: denke aber das sich das wie damals verhält,
1 1/8 zu 1.5. 1.5 fand ich früher auch furchtbar...heute ist es bei mir umgekehrt


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. Mai 2015)

Ach, ich finde es FETT. Etwa so, wie vom alten Lenkerdurchmesser( 25,4mm ) auf 31,8mm. Passt doch gut zu den Nicolais( und dem dicken Steuerrohr )... Und die Acros- Teile, Guru, sehen schick aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (31. Mai 2015)

Hab mal wieder etwas rumgeschraubt am ION 18:


----------



## barbarissima (31. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön


----------



## Simbl (31. Mai 2015)

Ich vermiss mein 18er...


----------



## trailterror (31. Mai 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ich vermiss mein 18er...




Deine Ex Granate hätt ich wohl nie hergegeben


----------



## Simbl (31. Mai 2015)

Ja das war mein bestes Bike


----------



## trailterror (31. Mai 2015)

Neu ist halt eben nicht immer besser.

Werd mein Helius AM wahrscheinlich auch nie freiwillig hergeben 

Ich komm während der fahrt irgendwie z.bsp auch hinten besser mit 135/12 klar als mit 142/12; Ich schrubb da einfach häufiger mir dem fuss an der strebe dran rum.....?

135/12, 26', IS2000, 1.5.....das waren die goldenen zeiten


----------



## Martin1508 (31. Mai 2015)

Stimmt! Früher war alles besser. Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, wie ich bei meiner ersten Freundin noch die Haare zwischen den Zähnen hatte weil sie dachte, Rasierer benutzen nur Männer;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (31. Mai 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich komm während der fahrt irgendwie z.bsp auch hinten besser mit 135/12 klar als mit 142/12; Ich schrubb da einfach häufiger mir dem fuss an der strebe dran rum.....?



Is nich dein Ernst, oder? Die plus 7mm werden fast komplett zu jeweils 3,5 mm durch die Einfädelhilfe auf der -Innenseite- der Ausfallenden aufgebraucht. confused!!!


----------



## trailterror (31. Mai 2015)

Erstens ist meine aussage oben ist mit nem "?" versehen...

Ich hab angenommen, dass die 7mm eine mitschuld tragen, ja. Hat aber möglicherweise auch (noch) andere gründe...

Zweitens scheints noch andere menschen zu geben die wohl auch unterschiede merken:

"Ebenso überraschend ist das Achsmaß des Hinterbaus. Das 27,5″-Laufrad wird von einer 12×135-mm-Achse gehalten. Specialized geht damit nach drei Jahren mit 150-mm-Hinterbauten zurück auf schmale 135 mm. Geschuldet sei dies der größeren Fußfreiheit zwischen Hinterbau und Schuhen. Dies sei ein konkreter Wunsch der Team-Fahrer gewesen."


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/07/29/specialized-s-works-demo-carbon-2015/

Innovate or die  Back to the roots.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teisho (31. Mai 2015)

Hab endlich auch ein ION 18. Danke an @Didi79.


----------



## codit (31. Mai 2015)

@Kaffeeklicker
Deine Reverb-Leitungsführung halte ich für suboptimal. Ich hatte das auch mal ne Zeit lang so ähnlich.

Optisch sauberer funktioniert die Führung unter dem Oberrohr. Dazu die mitgelieferte Reverb-Leitungs(durch)führung mit Kabelbinder oberhalb der Sattelklemmung  anbringen und 2 Kunststoffleitungsbeschläge zwischen den Umlenkhebeln und zwischen der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr festkleben (z.B. mit Endfest3000). Probiers mal aus.


----------



## numinisflo (31. Mai 2015)

Nochmal ein Bild von meiner Schüssel vor der Schüssel.
Nächste Woche gibt es schönere Bilder aus dem Urlaub.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (31. Mai 2015)

codit schrieb:


> @Kaffeeklicker
> Deine Reverb-Leitungsführung halte ich für suboptimal. Ich hatte das auch mal ne Zeit lang so ähnlich.
> 
> Optisch sauberer funktioniert die Führung unter dem Oberrohr. Dazu die mitgelieferte Reverb-Leitungs(durch)führung mit Kabelbinder oberhalb der Sattelklemmung  anbringen und 2 Kunststoffleitungsbeschläge zwischen den Umlenkhebeln und zwischen der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr festkleben (z.B. mit Endfest3000). Probiers mal aus.


Hallo codit,
danke für deinen Tip! Eigentlich hätte ich lieber eine KS Lev verbaut, wegen der fixen Leitung. Aber- auch wenn der Spruch nicht ganz zutrifft- "Dem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht in`s Maul." Ich habe die Leitung so verlegt, um im versenkten Zustand den unschönen Leitungsbogen hinter`m Sattel zu vermeiden. Den Bogen unten finde ich eigentlich nicht so schlimm. Aaber: ich schaue es mir mal an und denke drüber nach! Nur: wenn ich die Leitung am Oberrohr verlege, dann habe ich den Bogen doch oben?
Edit: Habe gerade in der Pinion Galerie ein Bild gefunden. Der Bogen ist nicht hinter der Stütze. Und es sieht nicht schlecht aus. 
Gruß Maik


----------



## Mountain_Screen (31. Mai 2015)

@US.  27,5" in Verbindung mit Pike oder bei 26" geblieben?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (31. Mai 2015)

was hast du für felgen drauf @ US ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (31. Mai 2015)

Hi, 

@mountain screen
Ist eine 27,5" Pike mit 26" Laufrad. WAhrscheinlIch mach ich ein 27,5 Laufrad rein.

@Freirider 
es sind Spank Stiffy, 40mm


----------



## Schwatten (1. Juni 2015)

codit schrieb:


> @Kaffeeklicker
> Deine Reverb-Leitungsführung halte ich für suboptimal. Ich hatte das auch mal ne Zeit lang so ähnlich.
> 
> Optisch sauberer funktioniert die Führung unter dem Oberrohr. Dazu die mitgelieferte Reverb-Leitungs(durch)führung mit Kabelbinder oberhalb der Sattelklemmung  anbringen und 2 Kunststoffleitungsbeschläge zwischen den Umlenkhebeln und zwischen der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr festkleben (z.B. mit Endfest3000). Probiers mal aus.


Kann ich auch so empfehlen. Wenn Du keine Kabelbinder benutzen willst, kannst Du auch eine Sattelklemme mit Kabelführung statt der Reverb Leitungsführung benutzen. Ich habe die Hope, schick und funzt.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. Juni 2015)

Morgen!
Ja, die Hope Klemme kenne ich. Die gefällt mir auch! Vielen Dank und schönen Tag,
Maik.


----------



## reflux (1. Juni 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @mountain screen
> Ist eine 27,5" Pike mit 26" Laufrad. WAhrscheinlIch mach ich ein 27,5 Laufrad rein.
> ...


Würde gerne einen Fahrtbericht dazu hören - hab das auch überlegt und es würde eher abgeraten


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. Juni 2015)

@codit , @Schwatten: Leitung liegt unter'm Oberrohr( erstmal mit Kabelbinder, weil keine Leitungsführung ) und es sieht gut aus. Der Bogen im versenkten Zustand läuft auch gut. Leider beim Kürzen Luft gezogen. Kein Entlüftungs Kit. Shop zu. Arrghh!


----------



## Phil-Joe (1. Juni 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder etwas rumgeschraubt am ION 18:



Schöne Kiste!
Als 16er würd' ich da so auch fahren ... oder als Helius AC ... Tolle Farbe. Ist das ein spezielles blau oder einfach "blau". Auf der Nicolai-HP sieht das bissl heller aus ...


----------



## US. (1. Juni 2015)

@reflux und @Phil-Joe.

Da dies ein Bilderthread ist, werde ich was im ION 18 Thread dazu schreiben.
Nur soviel: Ist normales Blau-Elox und ION 18 und ION 16 haben eine große Schnittmenge.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (2. Juni 2015)

So, nun in einem Aufwasch: Reverb Leitung wurde ordentlich verlegt und entlüftet( auch wenn es so aussieht-kein Reifenkontakt), die hintere Bremsleitung gekürzt. Jetzt gefällt mir mein Cockpit richtig. 
Danke @codit und @Schwatten!
Gruß Maik


----------



## Phil-Joe (4. Juni 2015)

Schick.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (4. Juni 2015)

Danke, @Phil-Joe. Und immer wieder fasziniert, wie es sich fährt- hoch und runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2015)

Endlich


----------



## Timmy35 (5. Juni 2015)

Da bin ich aber auf deinen Test-Bericht gespannt.


----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2015)

Test Bericht.

1.) Montage: Easy Blowjob


----------



## der-gute (5. Juni 2015)

Werden die Dinger jetzt wirklich ausgeliefert?
Mit stabilem Ventil?


----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2015)

scheinbar! Das Ventil macht nen guten Eindruck.
Mehr kann ich aber erst sagen wenn ich das Gedöhns ein paar mal den Berch runna geprügelt hab.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2015)

Hab jetzt alle klassischen Internetshops durchgesehen, da gibts keine Statusänderungen 

G.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2015)

Das ist das erste MTB Teil, für das mir das viele Geld echt zu Schade wäre. Der Listenpreis ist eine Unverschämtheit, wie bei dem restlichen Schwalbezeugs auch.


----------



## Dome_2001 (5. Juni 2015)

150 Euro für ein paar Schläuche ist finde ich auch heftig. Interessant ist es aber allemal. Aber kaufen, nee werde ich nicht


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2015)

Der VK ist über 200,-.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der VK ist über 200,-.



Falsch, 195€ ist exakt  Ich finde aber auch nichts in der Verpackung der diesen Preis rechtfertigt 

Die Idee dahinter finde ich aber genial


----------



## not_named (6. Juni 2015)

Neuer Dämpfer, schon gespannt auf das Teil . Damit jetzt bei 14,08 kg so wies da zu sehen ist.


----------



## juergets (7. Juni 2015)

Du wirst ihn lieben, wenn er dann richtig eingestellt ist!


----------



## JohVir (8. Juni 2015)

juergets schrieb:


> Du wirst ihn lieben, wenn er dann richtig eingestellt ist!



So sieht es aus. Allerdings kann das richtig einstellen echt dauern.. Bei mir ist er mittlerweile echt sehr gut. Ich hatte aber auch Phasen wo ich mir einen anderen holen wollte.

Pro Core ist so eine gut Idee aber wirklich schlimm teuer. Mal sehen ob der Markt das noch einregelt.


----------



## turbokeks (8. Juni 2015)

Auf der I-Seite von CC gibt es Base Tunes für diverse Rahmen. U.a. sind dort auch Ion 16, Ion 16 27,5" und ION 20 gelistet. Da hat man zumindest schon mal ein vernünftiges, rahmenspezifisches Ausgangs Set-Up.

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## JohVir (9. Juni 2015)

Ich kann dir gerne mal das Setup von meinem Ion 20 Schicken wenn es dich interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleurop (11. Juni 2015)

Hier mal mein Schätzchen....I love it...., knapp über 10 KG


----------



## acid-driver (11. Juni 2015)

Knapp über 10kg? 
Rad gefällt mir trotzdem richtig gut, schöne Spaßmaschine


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. Juni 2015)

Mir ist das ein rätsel wie das Rad knapp über 10 kg sein soll. Das muss doch mindest 12 kg wiegen ... 

Sonst ganz guter Aufbau ... Hab Spaß damit


----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2015)

Ironie ist übrigens kein Rahmenbauteil...


----------



## Simbl (11. Juni 2015)

-


----------



## tommi101 (16. Juni 2015)

Letzte Woche am Achtermann im Harz:


----------



## snakeu (17. Juni 2015)

@tommi101 
Hi. Schönes Bike! Sehe Du hattest /hast auch ein 301. Mich würden mal Deine Eindrücke / Vergleich der beiden Räder interessieren. Gerne auch per PN. Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mal ein Nicolai (evtl. Helius AC oder Ion) zu probieren. Danke ! Gruß M


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. Juni 2015)

Top Ion


----------



## Ritzie (17. Juni 2015)

BOOOOM !


----------



## JenSIE103 (17. Juni 2015)

Super Foto, sieht nach Tiltshift aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (17. Juni 2015)

Schätze, das ist einfach eine Teleaufnahme an Kleinbildsensor.

Ansonsten zum Bike: Schaut lang und flach aus. L oder XL mit M-Sitzrohr?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Metty (17. Juni 2015)

Dürfte das Mojo sein...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (17. Juni 2015)

Yep, hast recht. Wenn man es zoomt, kann man es lesen. Cool gemachtes Bild!


----------



## tommi101 (17. Juni 2015)

snakeu schrieb:


> @tommi101
> Hi. Schönes Bike! Sehe Du hattest /hast auch ein 301. Mich würden mal Deine Eindrücke / Vergleich der beiden Räder interessieren. Gerne auch per PN. Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mal ein Nicolai (evtl. Helius AC oder Ion) zu probieren. Danke ! Gruß M



Ich denke probieren lohnt sich allemal 
Da die Winkel und Radstand beim 301 und 16er (beides Gr.L gefahren) annähernd gleich sind, ist es hauptsächlich das tiefere Tretlager was man sofort bemerkt wenn man auf´s ION aufsteigt (ich fahre momentan in der Low-Position). Das ION liegt wie ein Brett auf dem Trail, wenn man es laufen lässt vermittelt es ein unheimlich souveränes Fahrgefühl. Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen dass das ION irgendwas nicht kann, bzw. was das 301 besser beherrscht. Vielleicht ist das 301 ein kleines bißchen quirliger/handlicher....und wenns sehr leicht aufgebaut ist eventuell auch etwas spritziger.
Ich stand ebenfalls vor der Entscheidung AC oder ION, hab mich aber für´s ION entschieden weil ich hinundwieder auch im Park bin. Fahre auch lange Touren mit dem ION, überhaupt kein Problem.
Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, solltest Du dennoch beide testen.


----------



## snakeu (18. Juni 2015)

Prima, Danke für Deine Infos! Vielleicht ergibt sich irgendwann mal eine Probefahrt, würd mich schon interessieren. Ich mach halt gerne AlpenX, evtl. ist ein ion16 da etwas overdone...?


----------



## tommi101 (19. Juni 2015)

Das AC wird ja von N auch mit stärkerem Unterrohr angeboten, für mehr als 140mm FW an der Front.
Und man hat die Möglichkeit einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren, ist ja als AlpenXer vielleicht auch ein Kriterium.


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber auf deinen Test-Bericht gespannt.



Wie gewünscht, ein Test Bericht.
Erste fahrt mit dem Gedöhns.
Bergauf: Man merkt das Mehrgewicht (211g, gewogen) schon ein wenig zumal es an der ungünstigsten Stelle die es gibt sitzt, dem Laufrad, aber egal wenn Bergab der Grip passt.
Früher bin ich ja auch Baiks mit 19Kg+  1000-1500hm gefahren, also nicht heulen sondern durchziehen (ganz soooo schlimm wars aber nicht ).

Luftdruck Bergauf, 1,4 vo 1,6 hi.
Oben angekommen. Luftdruck auf 1,2 –1,4 reduziert. Die ersten Meter/km, in freudiger Erwartung auf den Hammergrip.... nix gemerkt 
Auf der Hälfte des Berges hab ich den Luftdruck dann nochmal auf 1,0 – 1,2 reduziert.... wieder (fast) nix gemerkt.
Man muss aber Fairness halber sagen das der Boden furztrocken war und ich nicht
weiß was ich mehr hasse, zu Trocken oder zu Nass .  

Dann kam mir eine Idee! Ein Reifen ist nichts anders als eine Luftkammer, gleich einer Federgabel. Wenn man die Luftkammer verkleinert, was Procore ja macht, sollte man auch nicht den gleichen Luftdruck fahren wie zuvor!

Zweite fahrt mit dem Gedöhns.
Bergauf: 1,2 – 1,4 Bar. Das zuerst störende Mehrgewicht hab ich jetzt nicht mehr wahrgenommen, juhu 
Bergab: 0,84 – 099 Bar (war zu faul das 0,1 Bar am Hinterrad aufzupumpen).
Das war geil!! Vorne Grip ohne ende, hinten etwas zu wabbelig (war aber wieder zu faul zum pumpen), ich hatte teilweise das Gefühl schnell zu sein, sehr schnell 

Fazit! Procore ist nicht die Grip Offenbarung die ich mir erträumt hatte aber die Vorteile die das System bietet können auch an anderer Stelle liegen.

1.) Spontaner Luftverlust am Reifen..  ade! Ohne Procore bin ich schon mal oben mit 1,7 Bar (tubeless) am Hinterrad losgefahren und hatte unten dann 0,7 Bar im Reifen.

2.) Durchschläge! Theoretisch sollten kaputte Felgen jetzt der Vergangenheit angehören. Das wird sich aber noch zeigen.

3.) Größtes Manko an dem Gedöhns, der Preis. 80-120€ wären angemessen. 


Und hier noch ein kleines Video mit niederen Luftdruck vo.


Wenn ich mir so anschaue was der Reifen da so leisten muss.... vielleicht müssen ja jetzt Reifen her die mehr aushalten können


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. Juni 2015)

Moin Guru,
spontaner Impuls bei Ansicht des Videos war der Ruf:"Achtung, vorne platt!"
Krass, dass man SO fahren kann!
Nebenbei:
- geile Mucke
- toller Kamerawinkel
- super Beschreibung im Vorfeld
Frage dazu:


guru39 schrieb:


> 1.) Spontaner Luftverlust am Reifen.. ade! Ohne Procore bin ich schon mal oben mit 1,7 Bar (tubeless) am Hinterrad losgefahren und hatte unten dann 0,7 Bar im Reifen.


Damit meinst du Luftverlust durch entstehenden "Spalt" zwischen Felge und Reifen beim Walken des Reifens, oder doch wegen eines Einstiches o.ä.? 
In der neuen "World of MTB" ist übrigens ein ähnliches System von 2Tüftlern vorgestellt worden( bei ähnlichem Preis ).
So nebenbei bemerkt:
Ich musste jetzt meine Milch in den Reifen durch Schläuche ersetzen, weil ich in kurzer Folge beide Reifen( NN Evo ) an der Flanke durch Stein/ Wurzel angekratzt habe und beide Male ein Miniloch entstanden ist, was durch das Walken des Reifens nicht wieder von der Milch abgedichtet werden konnte.
Wünsche einen schönen Tag zusammen,
Gruß Maik.


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. Juni 2015)

Sieht schon krass aus. Jetzt hast Du Dir dann das neue super duper Plus Maß ja über den Schlauch geschaffen.

Ich finde das Konzept ja schon sehr interessant. Allerdings schreckt mich der Preis schon gewaltig ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Frage dazu:
> 
> Damit meinst du Luftverlust durch entstehenden "Spalt" zwischen Felge und Reifen beim Walken des Reifens,...



Genau das meinte ich. Burping.


----------



## mhubig (23. Juni 2015)

Geht auch billiger: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nie-...-zum-selbstbauen.710411/page-18#post-12691324


----------



## Seneca02 (24. Juni 2015)

Die Tage hab ich einen Film entwickelt, der schon min 1 Jahr bei mir im Schubladen gelegen ist und hab darauf noch ein paar Fotos von meinem 2007er Helius FR gefunden, die ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten kann. Der Film ist übrigens auch noch Made in Germany, einer meiner letzten Agfa Filme aus Leverkusen....


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2015)

geil


----------



## Timmy35 (6. Juli 2015)

Mein Argon Slam hat neue Reifen bekommen. Nächsten Monat soll es in die Alpen gehen und ich hatte Schiss, dass mir die Schläuche auf den Abfahrten den Hitzetod sterben. Da es von Conti noch kein Tubeless-Rennradreifen gibt, musste ich leider doch wieder aus Asien kaufen. Die Schwalbe-Reifen passen optisch super zur Rahmenfarbe und die Montage war super einfach. Deutlich besser als No-Tubes auf dem MTB. Mit je 30ml Milch vorne und hinten sind sie auch dicht. 
Aber das Gewicht geht gar nicht. Das Argon ist jetzt 200g schwerer als mit den Conti GP 4000s (und vorne einen Super-Sonic-Schlauch) und wiegt jetzt wieder deutlich über 8kg. Die 200g loszuwerden wird echt teuer. 
Ich hoffe, Tubeless fährt sich bescheiden und fliegt dann wieder runter.  Oder es kommen leichtere Reifen auf den Markt. Schwalbe hat den Pro One Tubeless ja schon angekündigt und Conti entwickelt auch an einen Tubeless-Reifen.


----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2015)

Ich hätt ja schiss mit 7 bar und tubeless...

Fahr am crosser vorne 40 mm tubeless mit 2,5 bar und hinten den 35er mit Schlauch und 3 bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (7. Juli 2015)

Viel Glück - ich habe meine Schwalbe TL Reifen am Argon 29CC sowas von in die Tonne gekloppt. Bei zwei Rennen in Folge große Schnitte in der Lauffläche und das vorzugsweise auf der Waldautobahn. Dreckszeuch.

Wo soll bei 7bar und TL das Problem sein? Ich hab's zwar noch nicht, aber wenn es dichtet, ist es doch OK. Schneller einen Platten als mit Schlauch bekommste wohl kaum und dass der Schlauch den Reifen am abspringen hindert, glaube ich nicht. Der Innendruck ist ja so oder so da - oder eben weg.


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2015)

Naja, wenn der Reifen doch walgt und dann in ner Kurve plötzlich die Luft verliert...davor hab ich Angst aufm Crosser, wenn ich mich z.B. bergab in ne Kurve neige.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Juli 2015)

Hi, 
ich habe die - ziemlich gut gemachte - Werbung von Stan`s Notubes gesehen. Auf dem Renner würde ich aber auch konventionell bleiben.
Die Conti GP 4000 auf meinem Rennrad haben Schotterpisten, Baustellen, Waldwege, etc. bis jetzt ausgehalten. Ein Schlitz an der Flanke( Schotterstein ) habe ich mit _Park Tool Speedpatches_ geflickt. Die Dinger sind geil!
Also gute Fahrt und gute Erfahrungen in den Alpen!
Und: cool, ab und zu Speedplay Pedale zu sehen.


----------



## Timmy35 (7. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Reifen von der schneller von der Felge springt als einer mit Schlauch. Der ging ziemlich straff drauf und war auch ohne Milch fast dicht. Hatte dann über Nacht doch deutlich Luft verloren, so dass ich Milch eingefüllt habe. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie sich die Reifen fahren. Bin Sonntag nur eine kleine Runde gefahren und es hat sich echt anstrengent angefühlt. Lag aber wohl eher an den fast 50° und 100% Luftfeuchte.

Aber die Conti GP 4000 sind schon super Reifen, so dass es die Schwalbe sicher schwer haben werden.


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2015)

wenn es den GP 4000 S II mal in 28 oder am Besten 32 gibt, fahr ich den sofort!


----------



## DJT (7. Juli 2015)

Das DJT-Custom-BBS-Allround-Baller-Helius-AM in der Biwak Edition


----------



## Timmy35 (7. Juli 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> wenn es den GP 4000 S II mal in 28 oder am Besten 32 gibt, fahr ich den sofort!



28mm gibt es doch.


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2015)

wo?


----------



## Timmy35 (7. Juli 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Continental/Grand-Prix-4000-S-II-Faltreifen-p36696/

Zum Beispiel


----------



## der-gute (8. Juli 2015)

stimmt...wobei ich eher was Dickes haben will...
32 wär schon geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (8. Juli 2015)

Abend

die Rabattaktion zur Hausmesse war schädlich für meinen Geldbeutel...



AC 650B als Zweitrahmen für die vorhandene Pinion Box (umschrauben vom Ion18 dauert ca 10min)
und: 
geht auch mit 26ern ;-)




Gruß,
Uli


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. Juli 2015)

Sieht aber in der Tat etwas seltsam aus ... als ob der Rahmen zu groß wäre ...

Und: ...schädlich für den Geldbeutel aber das Gegenteil für das Wohlbefinden. ;-)


----------



## drurs (9. Juli 2015)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Sieht aber in der Tat etwas seltsam aus ... als ob der Rahmen zu groß wäre ...
> 
> Und: ...schädlich für den Geldbeutel aber das Gegenteil für das Wohlbefinden. ;-)


Ne, Größe passt schon, sattelstützenauszug is eh schon am Anschlag;
Fahrverhalten unterscheidet sich definitv vom Ion18, was ja auch so sein soll;-)

die 26er sehn allerdings bisserl verloren aus...


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2015)

Mir gefällt das zweite besser. Kann aber auch am blickwinkel liegen und/oder weil die stütze versenkt ist.

Ist bei den 26ern im 27,5' er also kein platzproblem?


----------



## drurs (9. Juli 2015)

Ne, kein Thema; ist hinten ein DH-highroller in 2.5, noch jede Menge Platz


----------



## JohVir (9. Juli 2015)

Bähm 
Meine Nicolai & HD Freeride Custom Decals in stealth sind auf der Boxxer


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2015)




----------



## Simbl (9. Juli 2015)

Top!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Juli 2015)

Ritzie schrieb:


> BOOOOM !



g-e-i-l-e-s Teil!!

"long longer longest" - sau stark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2015)

Mein Baik wird sowas von nicht benutzt das es schon ganz eingestaubt ist 





und nein, das ist kein güldenes Kettenblatt und Ludenkettchen... alles Kellerstaub


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. Juli 2015)

Boah, goldener Kellerstaub...!
So will ich auch wohnen!
Bei uns gibt es nur Spinnenweben und Kellerassen...


----------



## Timmy35 (15. Juli 2015)

Und dann staubt es auch noch von unten...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2015)

Das ist dann Weltraumstaub...der fällt von unten nach oben.

G.


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist dann Weltraumstaub...der fällt von unten nach oben.
> 
> G.



Das Baik steht aufm Kopp im Keller, is doch logisch


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2015)

Ja da hat wieder keine an die Regel "Die einfachste Lösung ist meist die richtige Lösung" gedacht 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenreinert (16. Juli 2015)

drurs schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> die Rabattaktion zur Hausmesse war schädlich für meinen Geldbeutel...


nur sone Frage ist das mit den Spacern überm Vorbau noch in Arbeit, oder bleibt das so?

ansonsten sehr schickes DING!


----------



## drurs (16. Juli 2015)

Wie's hallt immer so ist: Man nimmt sich vor diesmal nen ganz gemütlichen, wohldurchdachten Aufbau zu machen und bis alles da ist ist die Ungeduld so groß, dass alles schnell zusammengeschmissen wird, damit man endlich fahren kann...;-)
Mittlerweile: gabelschaft gekürzt, Sattel eingestellt, Remote Abgang der Stütze angepasst...


----------



## trailterror (16. Juli 2015)

Super.

Find nur dass eine farbe zuviel ist (blau oder rot)


----------



## drurs (16. Juli 2015)

Hat sich irgendwie so ergeben: eigentlich sollte die P12 ausm Fatty rein (die ist blau) weil leichter, jetzt doch erstmal die P18 montiert und das lass ich glaub auch so, die feineren Gangsprünge sind beim Trailbike tatsächlich angenehm; beim Ion18, wo's hautpsächlich langsam rauf und dann schnell runter geht waren mir die Gangsprünge immer zu fein...
Bremsen + Pedale lagen halt da, ich finds aber gar nicht so schlecht, sind genau die 2 Farben die eh an jedem Federelement auftauchen;-)


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2015)

ich finde es so wie es ist Top


----------



## provester (16. Juli 2015)

Geiles Teil - das neue AC ist wirklich ein großer Wurf


----------



## svenreinert (17. Juli 2015)

drurs schrieb:


> Ungeduld so groß, dass alles schnell zusammengeschmissen wird, damit man endlich fahren kann...;-)


----------



## hoschi2007 (17. Juli 2015)

Jetzt noch den Vorbau in rot oder blau...


----------



## kloetenkoem (24. Juli 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Continental/Grand-Prix-4000-S-II-Faltreifen-p36696/
> 
> Zum Beispiel



Hab's gerade vergebens probiert: 28er GP 4000 S II ist für's Druckstrebenyoke einen Tick zu hoch, zumindest auf DT Swiss 465


----------



## Timmy35 (24. Juli 2015)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Hab's gerade vergebens probiert: 28er GP 4000 S II ist für's Druckstrebenyoke einen Tick zu hoch, zumindest auf DT Swiss 465


Danke für die Info, den wollte ich auch irgendwann mal probieren. Bin jetzt aber erstmal bei 25mm Schwalbe-Tubeless gelandet und muss sagen, das die mit 6bar vorne und 7bar hinten echt gut rollen. vor allem auf raueren Asphalt.
Aber für den Guten wäre es kein Problem, der hat ja einen Fremdfabrikat-Crosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (24. Juli 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, den wollte ich auch irgendwann mal probieren. Bin jetzt aber erstmal bei 25mm Schwalbe-Tubeless gelandet und muss sagen, das die mit 6bar vorne und 7bar hinten echt gut rollen. vor allem auf raueren Asphalt.
> Aber für den Guten wäre es kein Problem, der hat ja einen Fremdfabrikat-Crosser



Ich fahr ihn jetzt halt in 25 auf dem Road und hab den 28er auf meinen Carbo-Crosser gezogen.

Schon nützlich, so'n Crosser;-)


----------



## der-gute (24. Juli 2015)

jaja... hinten fahr ich aktuell 35 mm, da geht aber noch was 

vorne in der Carbongabel fahr ich 40, da geht auch noch was.

Ich würd halt gern im Sommer einen echten Strassenreifen fahren wollen...
aber nicht in Schwucken-schmal.


----------



## Alumini (24. Juli 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Nächsten Monat soll es in die Alpen gehen und ich hatte Schiss, dass mir die Schläuche auf den Abfahrten den Hitzetod sterben.


Bei Alufelgen und vernünftiger Bremstechnik ist das aber eher kein Problem.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (24. Juli 2015)

hmm ich bin immer noch auf der suche nach ein paar Inspirationen für ein Argon CX.
Ich such noch was schnelles, mit dem ich auch längere Touren machen kann, als alternative zum Helius AC.


----------



## der-gute (25. Juli 2015)

Gelände? oder Schotter und Feldwege?

ich bin ja jetzt nach über einem Jahr so langsam warm geworden mit meinem Crosser.

Fremdfabrikat, aber leider geil:





inkl allem Schnickschnack 10.4 kg

wenn die Reifen etwas mehr Druck haben, rollt der auch total gut auf Asphalt. Also vorne tubeless 40 mm mit 2.5, hinten 35 mm mit schlauch und knapp über 3 bar.

Ich fahre einen LRS von Sören Speer mit ZTR Arch EX.
Dazu die Kombi SRAM S-700 mit X.0 Type 2 kurz und 11-36 Kassette.
Vorne ein 38z nw Blatt.

Würde ich ihn noch einmal aufbauen, würde ich die Ultegra BM-R785 nehmen,
dazu ein XTR Di2 Schaltwerk, die XT 11-42 Kassette und vorne ein 42er Blatt.
*träum*

Ich geh damit nicht wirklich ins Gelände, da mir dafür der Sattel zu hoch is.
Mit einer der hoffentlich kommenden XC-Dropposts mit so 40-50 mm Absenkung wäre das auch ne Option.

Denk aber beim Argon CX dran, das Alu bockelhart is. Meine Transe is ja Stahl...

Was spricht gegen ein Argon TB? 29", 120er Gabel, Ardent Race druff...MEEEEEEGA!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (25. Juli 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gelände? oder Schotter und Feldwege?
> 
> Denk aber beim Argon CX dran, das Alu bockelhart is. Meine Transe is ja Stahl...
> 
> Was spricht gegen ein Argon TB? 29", 120er Gabel, Ardent Race druff...MEEEEEEGA!



sollte hauptsächlich für die Straße bzw. gute Schotter-/Feldwege sein.

sollte auch für längere  (tages/mehrtages) Touren geeignet sein.

Hmm das Argon tb ist ganz schön nur suche ich etwas mit weniger Federweg bzw garkeiner.

als Alternative hätte ich mir noch folgende bikes herausgesucht:
- Santa Cruz --> Stigmata
- Specialized --> crux


----------



## der-gute (25. Juli 2015)

beides Carbon, oder?

ich würd ja für ein Alltagsrad nur Alu oder Stahl nehmen...
Du selbst passt ja drauf auf, aber was machen die Anderen, wenn dein Rad irgendwo rumsteht?

Ein V.10 oder Demo würde ich sofort nehmen,
aber kein auf Gewicht getrimmtes Rennrad...


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Juli 2015)

ich finde dieses Konzept sehr interessant:

http://www.roadbike.de/news/neue-re...ennrad-fuer-abseits-der-strasse.1385150.9.htm

Natürlich nur mit einen argon als Basis!
Mal sehen, was der Winter bringt.


----------



## der-gute (25. Juli 2015)

naja, eine Lefty für die Strasse oder Schotter braucht kein Mensch.

was viel wichtiger ist: der Hinterbau muss Reifenbreiten über 30 mm erlauben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Juli 2015)

Endlich vorzeigbare Bilder von meinem Ion 16





Mehr Bilder im Fotoalbum.


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2015)

endlich mal wieder ein extremes Bergmonteinbaik und nicht son Rennrattgedöhns 

@To-bi-bo,
Geile Karre.. was wiegt das Miststück?

Ich schätze mal grob...13,945678kg


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Juli 2015)

Ganz genau 13,99999999kg - nein Spaß. 
Ich habe ehrlich keine Ahnung, da die Teile zum großen Teil eh nicht verhandelbar sind und nach Funktion ausgewählt wurden.
Mit den aktuell montierten Minions (DH Karkasse, Drahtreifen) ist es eh mehr ein Minidownhiller.

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, müsste ich die nächsten 300 Gramm eh erst an meinem Bauch sparen.


----------



## hoschi2007 (31. Juli 2015)

Na dann rauf aufs Bike!

schöne Farbwahl haste da


----------



## kloetenkoem (1. August 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder ein extremes Bergmonteinbaik und nicht son Rennrattgedöhns ......




Jaja, ich hör dich:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1871899]
	
[/URL]

Update auf richtige Forke und LRS


----------



## guru39 (1. August 2015)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Jaja....



Bedeutet "Like mich am Arsch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (1. August 2015)

Hausmessen sind gefährlich, ist die Versuchung doch allgegenwärtig und manch einer kann nicht widerstehen .
Aber da mein "Winterbike" ohnehin ersetzt werden musste, war die Entscheidung einfach . Argon TB und beim Rest schauen die Kosten gering zu halten. 1x10 Antrieb mit XT-Kassette, One-Up 42T und 17/15 gegen16 getauscht. XT M8000 Schaltwerk mit 10-fach SLX Shifter, XT M8000 Bremse, der Rest ist fast alles Übernahme vom alten HT.


----------



## wildbiker (1. August 2015)

... orrr.. jetz fährt schon gefühlt jeder 2. mit Big N Decals am Rad rum...... *nerv*

Nee..im Ernst, geiles Teil...

Meins ma wieda..


----------



## der-gute (1. August 2015)

Grade im Argon TB Thread fabd ich die neuen Sticker nicht so schön...


----------



## ssiemund (1. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Grade im Argon TB Thread fabd ich die neuen Sticker nicht so schön...


Gefallen dir die Big-N von dieser Seite besser? Also ich finde sie im Welten besser als die Standard-Decals


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. August 2015)

Mein Nucleon AM jetzt in 26+ ! 





Gabel: Fox 36 (27.5 - 160mm - Mod. 2015)
Felgen Mavic EX729
Tubeless
Die Gustav hat auch auf die PM7 Aufnahme der Fox 36 gepasst (Adapter Nr. 9)

Hier noch ein Bild zur Reifenfreiheit (Am Profil ca. 5mm zur Schwinge)





Noch vielen Dank an Jörg für die gute Idee !

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## der-gute (1. August 2015)

und fährt es damit besser?

ich hab ja lieber einen wirklich guten Maxis Reifen, als etwas von Surly oder sonstwem in dick...


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. August 2015)

Ist alles noch Testphase. Muss mich bezüglich minimal möglichen Luftdruck erst mal vorsichtig nach unten vortasten und demnächst mal das Procore System von Schwalbe dazupacken.

Dann weiss ich mehr ...

Ist jedenfalls Klasse dass man das Nucli derart vielseitig nutzen kann.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> und fährt es damit besser?
> 
> ich hab ja lieber einen wirklich guten Maxis Reifen, als etwas von Surly oder sonstwem in dick...



Kommt drauf an..es fährt auf jedenfall weiter 

G.


----------



## Freerider85 (1. August 2015)

So, das lange Warten hat sich ausgezahlt, mein ION 16 ist eingetroffen und ich hatte endlich Zeit es aufzubauen!
Hinten kommt noch eine 200er Scheibe drauf und der Sattel ist noch strittig. 

Das Ding geht ORDENTLICH vorwärts!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. August 2015)

Traumhafte Farbkombi  Super Aufbau viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Gefährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2015)

Haste des mit einer Speckschwarte eingerieben ....

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> und fährt es damit besser?
> 
> ich hab ja lieber einen wirklich guten Maxis Reifen, als etwas von Surly oder sonstwem in dick...



Hab heute die Hausrunde mit gut Wurzeln und Felsen gemacht.
Mit den 3.0er Knards gingen auch die Wurzel/Felspassagen mühelos bei denen ich sonst kapitulieren musste.
Bergab war auch an steilen Stücken keinerlei Rutschen - alles wunderschön kontrolliert.

Das ganze kleine Zeug wird von den Reifen wunderbar herausgefiltert, um das größere Zeug kümmern sich dann die Fox und der CCDB.
Kann die Aussage von Jörg uneingeschränkt unterstützen dass der Reifen klasse rollt.

Luftdruck war 1.1 Bar vorne und 1.2 Bar hinten. Wenn nächste Woche das Procore Zeugs da ist, werde ich den Luftdruck noch mal nach unten korrigieren.

Bei nassen Passagen ist etwas Vorsicht angesagt. Hatte davon heute nur 5 Meter, da hat man aber schon gut gemerkt, dass der Dicke da seitlich weggeht. Da sollte der 2.75er Dirt Wizard besser sein - dieser Test steht aber noch aus. 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2015)

Breit mit Maxxis 3.C wär halt super


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Breit mit Maxxis 3.C wär halt super



Naja, wäre schoh schön, als Zweitlaufradsatz  Weil dann wäre ja der Weiterfaktor kaputt.
War heut auch mit den Knard eine 41km, 1001Hm Runde fahren und im Gegensatz zu den Maxxis kommt man halt zum Schluß recht entspannt ans Ziel 
Ist halt was für ebene Touren.

G.


----------



## provester (3. August 2015)

So, erste ernst zu nehmende Testrunde absolviert:

Läuft sehr gut


----------



## Simbl (3. August 2015)

Und schaut gut aus


----------



## simplesaiman (3. August 2015)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal:


----------



## Simbl (3. August 2015)

Bäm


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2015)

Junge Junge hagelt es hier grade Dinger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (3. August 2015)

@simplesaiman 

Sehr lecker! Wäre meine zweite Farbwahl gewesen - vielleicht demnächst mal, wenn ich das Neon-Augenkrebs-Orange satt habe ...

Meiner Deville trauere ich dennoch etwas nach - die Pike kommt bisher noch nicht mit. Muss da noch etwas mit den Settings spielen.. Vielleicht kommt ja doch noch eine 29er Deville

Gruß


----------



## Dease (3. August 2015)




----------



## Freerider85 (4. August 2015)

Jetzt gehts aber rund!


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. August 2015)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hab heute die Hausrunde mit gut Wurzeln und Felsen gemacht.
> Mit den 3.0er Knards gingen auch die Wurzel/Felspassagen mühelos bei denen ich sonst kapitulieren musste.
> Bergab war auch an steilen Stücken keinerlei Rutschen - alles wunderschön kontrolliert.
> 
> ...


Soderle, die 26er Procore sind aus UK eingetrudelt.






Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Dease (4. August 2015)

Oh, gibt's die endlich mal zu kaufen? Dachte schon, die kommen zeitgleich mit der Syntace -Vario-Stütze auf den Markt


----------



## Simbl (4. August 2015)

Hab mein Procore schon nen Monat verbaut. Beim Guru gibts immer mal welche.  Sagenhafte 750g am DH Bike gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2015)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Soderle, die 26er Procore sind aus UK eingetrudelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann bastel mal rein, meins liegt gerade im Postlaster 

G.


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2015)

immer schön auf die Ventile achten, gell 

PS: was soll das Zeug jetzt kosten? 150€??


----------



## lakekeman (4. August 2015)

Ich will auch welche!
Quelle?


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2015)

Ich hätt auch gern Procore...

Aber nicht für 150€ mit dem vermutlich weiterhin bestehenden Ventilproblem...das is mir für nen Betatest zu teuer.

Ich wart auf ein Konkurrenzmodell


----------



## guru39 (4. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> immer schön auf die Ventile achten, gell
> 
> PS: was soll das Zeug jetzt kosten? 150€??



195€ UVP.


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2015)

Das geht garnicht!


----------



## guru39 (4. August 2015)

Keine Angst, das wird bestimmt günstiger  Das System an sich ist richtig geil


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2015)

an sich sicher...nur leider is bei der Präsentation an allen Mustern das Ventil abgerissen.

das passt irgendwie zur homöopathischen Verkaufsmenge...


----------



## guru39 (4. August 2015)

meine Ventile hatten keine Probleme


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. August 2015)

Montage des Procore war auf meinen EX729 ruckzuck und ohne Probleme möglich.
Nach Anpumpen des Innenschlauchs liess sich der Knard gemütlich auf Druck bringen. Danach den Innendruck auf 6 Bar erhöht. Zuguterletzt den Knard auf 1 Bar gebracht und das wars.
Hat keine 20 minuten gedauert und ich konnte sogar die vorhandene Milch bei der Montage stehen lassen.

Bei der Erstmontage hatte ich den Knard nur mit dem Werkstattkompressor aufziehen können. Mit Procore genügte die Handpumpe.
Allein das ist schon Gold wert !

Ich denke dass je breiter die Felge desto leichter lässt sich das Procore System montieren.

Als Felgenband war Tesa 4289 in 30mm aufgezogen. (3 Lagig)

Lg 
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. August 2015)

Bis zu welcher Maulweite funktioniert das Procore Sytsem den zuverlässig?

Hab jetzt am VR auf 35mm Maulweite gewechselt in Verbindung mit dem alten Muddy Mary in 2,5" und bin bei knapp über 1 bar unterwegs. Die Karkasse ist bei dem Reifen halt relativ Steif und walken ist selbst dem niedrigen Luftdruck kaum zu spüren. Bilder folgen.


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. August 2015)

Lt. Syntace werden die w35 und w40 dafür empfohlen.
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## marcusb85 (5. August 2015)

provester schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 409448 So, erste ernst zu nehmende Testrunde absolviert:
> 
> Läuft sehr gut


Sieht fertig echt gut aus . Leider passt das Terrain nicht . Du weisst schon was ich meine


----------



## marcusb85 (5. August 2015)

Hier mal mein AC


----------



## trailterror (5. August 2015)




----------



## Querbeat (6. August 2015)

sauber!
muss von meinem AC auch mal ein aktuelles Bild machen.
Darf ich Fragen was für einen Tune du am Dämpfer fährst? HV LK?

Cheers


----------



## marcusb85 (7. August 2015)

Querbeat schrieb:


> sauber!
> muss von meinem AC auch mal ein aktuelles Bild machen.
> Darf ich Fragen was für einen Tune du am Dämpfer fährst? HV LK?
> 
> Cheers


Es ist ein HV mit LL Tune in der Länge 200x57


----------



## Metty (13. August 2015)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder erfolgreich entschlammt. Inzwischen mit "Plaste"-Lenker.


----------



## DanielHD17 (13. August 2015)

Mein kleines Ion 16 Puffbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardvark (13. August 2015)

@DanielHD17 und wann gibt es die sexy Bilder?


----------



## DanielHD17 (13. August 2015)

www.farbfactory.com ;-)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. August 2015)

Oha, jetzt bin ich wach!
Schöne Bilder, @DanielHD17


----------



## DanielHD17 (21. August 2015)

Custom Designs ... bei Interesse einfach mal auf der farbfactory.com vorbei schauen


----------



## DanielHD17 (21. August 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Oha, jetzt bin ich wach!
> Schöne Bilder, @DanielHD17


Vielen Dank!


----------



## hector01 (25. August 2015)

Hallo,
das ist meins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (25. August 2015)

Toll! Ist die Druckstrebe "Elfenbein"? Wie ist der Brooks Sattel? Gruß


----------



## Phil-Joe (25. August 2015)

Joah, schönes Teil.

Gute Wahl quasi.


----------



## DanielHD17 (25. August 2015)




----------



## guru39 (25. August 2015)




----------



## DanielHD17 (25. August 2015)

Swani wollte doch ein Tattoo haben


----------



## mfux (25. August 2015)

Grottenschlecht!!


----------



## Teisho (25. August 2015)

Ohgott, wäre er doch wenigstens zu nem guten Tätowierer gegangen…


----------



## hardvark (25. August 2015)

Der Hammer, schlechter gehts gar nicht, nahezu Plan 9 Niveau. Hoffe das ist nicht als "Inspiration" für dein nächstes Tattoo gedacht @DanielHD17 .


----------



## DanielHD17 (25. August 2015)

hardvark schrieb:


> Der Hammer, schlechter gehts gar nicht, nahezu Plan 9 Niveau. Hoffe das ist nicht als "Inspiration" für dein nächstes Tattoo gedacht @DanielHD17 .


 Leider habe ich an dieser Körperstelle keinen Platz mehr


----------



## Seneca02 (25. August 2015)

Voll das Auslaufmodell, hat ja noch nicht mal ein tapered Steuerrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (25. August 2015)

@DanielHD17
Nutzt Du das Forum als Träger einer Werbekampagne?


----------



## DanielHD17 (25. August 2015)

codit schrieb:


> @DanielHD17
> Nutzt Du das Forum als Träger einer Werbekampagne?


nein quatsch... dazu nutze ich meine Homepage... wollte nur Nicolai Kollegen die Aufkleber anbieten.


----------



## codit (25. August 2015)

DanielHD17 schrieb:


> nein quatsch... dazu nutze ich meine Homepage... wollte nur Nicolai Kollegen die Aufkleber anbieten.


Die Aufkleber habe ich nicht gemeint, erst in Zusammenhang mit dem Pseudo-Tattoo kam mir der Gedanke.


----------



## DanielHD17 (25. August 2015)

um Gottes willen :-D das war nur zur Erheiterung


----------



## guru39 (27. August 2015)

Ritzie schrieb:


> BOOOOM !





Habs mir Gestern auf der Eurobaik bestellt. In "Not so Long" (S) und mit ohne Pinion 

Bin gespannt


----------



## Feanor90 (27. August 2015)

Guru was kostet der Rahmen extra mit der Geo ? Bzw. kostet er extra ?


----------



## guru39 (27. August 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Guru was kostet der Rahmen extra mit der Geo ? Bzw. kostet er extra ?





Hab leider keinen Plan was der kostet....habs einfach so bestellt 

Ich mach mich aber morgen mal schlau


----------



## Feanor90 (27. August 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab leider keinen Plan was der kostet....habs einfach so bestellt
> 
> Ich mach mich aber morgen mal schlau


 würde ich top finden, PM würde mir reichen vlt. ergibt sich was auch wenns 4 Std fahrt sind.


----------



## der-gute (28. August 2015)

smaller passt so gar nicht ins Konzept...

was is dann anders, als am normalen Ion 16?
nur der LW dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. August 2015)

Die Oberrohrlänge ist bei "Not so Long" vergleichbar mit L/XL beim normalen Ion.


----------



## Timmy35 (28. August 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Oberrohrlänge ist bei "Not so Long" vergleichbar mit L/XL beim normalen Ion.



Das haben die nur erfunden, um Dir doch noch ein XL unterzuschieben....

Hat ja geklappt.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Oberrohrlänge ist bei "Not so Long" vergleichbar mit L/XL beim normalen Ion.



Ja hab ich auch schoh gegukkt 
Mit +1,5 Zoll Steuersatz hätte man ein Pinion mit Riemen, für 1,90m Menschen, mit halt sehr kurzem Sattelrohr und sonst in fast normal  


G.


----------



## guru39 (28. August 2015)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Das haben die nur erfunden, um Dir doch noch ein XL unterzuschieben....
> 
> Hat ja geklappt.



Über kurz oder lang bekommen die einen halt doch


----------



## der-gute (28. August 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch schoh gegukkt
> Mit +1,5 Zoll Steuersatz hätte man ein Pinion mit Riemen, für 1,90m Menschen, mit halt sehr kurzem Sattelrohr und sonst in fast normal
> 
> 
> G.


Mit vecnum geht das


----------



## Feanor90 (29. August 2015)

@guru39  gibts was neues !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mit vecnum geht das



So isses 

G.


----------



## WODAN (29. August 2015)

Neu im Stall


----------



## franz.p. (29. August 2015)

schönes grün....


----------



## WODAN (29. August 2015)

Grün ist mein neues schwarz ;-)


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> @guru39  gibts was neues !?



Leider erst ab Mo. oder Di.


----------



## böser_wolf (30. August 2015)

so  mal auf coil umgebaut 
cane creek db 
x-fusion vengance hlr coil


----------



## guru39 (31. August 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> @guru39  gibts was neues !?



2399€ sowie das normale 16er ab 2016.


----------



## Martin1508 (31. August 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> 2399€ sowie das normale 16er ab 2016.



Wow, 200 Euronen Preiserhöhung. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## guru39 (31. August 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wow, 200 Euronen Preiserhöhung. Nicht schlecht.




Das fand ich schon längst überfällig


----------



## Martin1508 (31. August 2015)

War auch ohne Wertung gemeint. Ich finde ja auch, alles hat seinen Preis. Nur haben wenige die Eier eine Preiserhöhung von knapp 10% durchzusetzen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wow, 200 Euronen Preiserhöhung. Nicht schlecht.



Na dann hält sich das wenigstens bei Nicolai einigermaßen in Grenzen 

G.


----------



## Timmy35 (31. August 2015)

das spart man ja wieder, da es kein farbiges Eloxal mehr gibt.


----------



## Feanor90 (31. August 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> 2399€ sowie das normale 16er ab 2016.





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na dann hält sich das wenigstens bei Nicolai einigermaßen in Grenzen
> 
> G.



Naja mal gucken ob man Fox Dämpfer von Mojo dazu bekommt und was es dann kostet. Aber schön das Nicolai nicht mehr Geld für die neue Geo  haben möchte.


----------



## JK_1969 (1. September 2015)

Hier mal mein neues AM.


----------



## ATw (3. September 2015)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Endlich vorzeigbare Bilder von meinem Ion 16
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kurbel scheiße
Reifen scheiße
Fahrwerk scheiße
Rahmen scheiße

=> Fahrrad scheiße


----------



## wildbiker (3. September 2015)

Tristlose traurige Farbe... Das Teil is ja ganz traurig so schwarz...

Aber im Ernst, geiles Teil...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. September 2015)

@ATw
_Kurbel scheiße
Reifen scheiße
Fahrwerk scheiße
Rahmen scheiße

=> Fahrrad scheiße_

*Is jetzt Spaß, oder?*


----------



## Teisho (3. September 2015)

Nein nein, ich kann das voll verstehen. Das Baik ist so scheiße, dass es schnellstmöglich bei mir zur fachgerecht Entsorgung abgegeben werden sollte. Ich kümmere mich dann darum.


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2015)

@JK_1969 

super.

gebraucht gekauft oder neu?

wenn neu, wieviel musstest du (custom extra zahlen)?

standard geo oder extra wünsche verbaut?

viel spass mit dem gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (6. September 2015)

Mein Argon im Touren-Setup nach dreizehn Stunden Tour mit viel Regen:



 

 

 

Hat aber Spass gemacht.


----------



## Schwitzefiks (9. September 2015)

Hi, meine finale Ausbaustufe. Das war sie.....jetzt ist nur noch der Rahmen/Dämpfer da und der steht zum Verkauf. Größe L

Wer Interesse hat melden, sonst kommt er in den nächsten Tagen in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## DanielHD17 (18. September 2015)

... und fertig ist der Bock. Besonderen dank geht natürlich wie bei allen Pornominium- Bikes an die Wurzelpassage und an Alessa König für die Fotos.
www.farbfactory.com
www.wurzelpassage.de
www.alessa-koenig.de


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2015)

Tolles Rad !
Aber die Dorado-Schriftzüge sind einfach falschrum.


----------



## DanielHD17 (18. September 2015)

Negativ! man muss auch die richtigen Seiten vergleichen ;-)


----------



## Teisho (18. September 2015)

Selbst dann sind sie falschrum. 
Auf der Antriebsseite ist das D von Dorado oben, bei dir ist es unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na dann hält sich das wenigstens bei Nicolai einigermaßen in Grenzen
> 
> G.




Teuer wird ein Nicolai ja eh erst, wenn man wirklich den Sinn eines Nicolai nutzt, nämlich die diversen Custom-Möglichkeiten.


----------



## DanielHD17 (18. September 2015)

Teisho schrieb:


> Selbst dann sind sie falschrum.
> Auf der Antriebsseite ist das D von Dorado oben, bei dir ist es unten.


----------



## Teisho (18. September 2015)

Nicht das mich das interessieren würde, ist trotzdem ein absolut geiler Hobel.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. September 2015)

@Teisho 
Die Decals sind doch spiegelverkehrt.?!
Wenn es so gewollt ist: ich finde es witzig!
Geiles Bike!


----------



## DanielHD17 (18. September 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Teisho
> Die Decals sind doch spiegelverkehrt.?!
> Wenn es so gewollt ist: ich finde es witzig!
> Geiles Bike!



Das war meine Künsterische Freiheit


----------



## tommi101 (23. September 2015)

Das Atomic ION is hot, irgendwie hab ich auch Bock auf Farbe (Pulver).....aber welche????

Mal wieder meine Bude, neulich im Harz:


----------



## wildbiker (23. September 2015)

Semipermeable yellow glaze oder s - y - green...

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## Angelo1972 (25. September 2015)

Sooooo.. Endlich ist er da! Helius TB 29 Tailormade wie Gott ihn erschaffen hat in RAW! Nun noch warten bis Dämpfer und Gabel von Toxo zurück sind und dann geht's los


----------



## der-gute (25. September 2015)

erzähl mal mehr dazu...

was is dran tailor?


----------



## Angelo1972 (25. September 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> erzähl mal mehr dazu...
> 
> was is dran tailor?




Alles! Geo geändert, längeres Oberrohr, längeres Sitzrohr, verstärkter Rohrsatz!! Bin 204 groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 101cm.. Der XL Rahmen sah aus wie ein Kinderrad unter mir! Jetzt kommt noch ne 34er Fox, Fox CTD Dämpfer, Hope Laufradsatz, 3 Fach Xt, Vorbau und Sattelstütze in Alu Natur von Thompson, ne überarbeitete Formula RO poliert mit blauen Anbauteilen!! Kann es kaum erwarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. September 2015)

oh man, lass Dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen...

erzähl doch genauer!?

Ist das Hauptrahmendreieck größer?
Das geht aber nur mit anderer Kinematik, oder?


----------



## Angelo1972 (25. September 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> oh man, lass Dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen...
> 
> erzähl doch genauer!?
> 
> ...


----------



## mhubig (26. September 2015)

Oh geil! @Angelo1972 haben die TB's jetzt auch alle den neuen Umlenkhebel vom AC?!


----------



## Angelo1972 (26. September 2015)

mhubig schrieb:


> Oh geil! @Angelo1972 haben die TB's jetzt auch alle den neuen Umlenkhebel vom AC?!



Ich gehe davon aus. Mein Rahmen hat ihn schon. Auch die neuen Schrägkugellager sind verbaut


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2015)

Is da ein längeres Federbein drin?

Reach 516!
Würd ich gern mal fahren, dein Zorn TB


----------



## Angelo1972 (26. September 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Is da ein längeres Federbein drin?
> 
> Reach 516!
> Würd ich gern mal fahren, dein Zorn TB


Ja.. 216mm.. Wenn du mal in der Nähe von Freiburg bist kein Thema..


----------



## fleischist (28. September 2015)

Angelo1972 schrieb:


> Ja.. 216mm.. Wenn du mal in der Nähe von Freiburg bist kein Thema..


Sieht schon super aus! Gerne mehr Bilder! Ich bin auch gerade in der Planung aber schiele aufs Ion 15. Bin 2,06 m und 120 kg fett... Was hast Du für Einsätze vor mit dem Gerät? 
Grüße!


----------



## Angelo1972 (28. September 2015)

fleischist schrieb:


> Sieht schon super aus! Gerne mehr Bilder! Ich bin auch gerade in der Planung aber schiele aufs Ion 15. Bin 2,06 m und 120 kg fett... Was hast Du für Einsätze vor mit dem Gerät?
> Grüße!


Ich bevorzuge lange Touren bergauf! Klar runter ist die Belohnung. Dann darf´s auch mal ruppig werden, aber kein Bikepark oder dergleichen. Hab jetzt Maxx und Canyon durch. Hätte von Anfang an mich für ein Nicolai entscheiden sollen.


----------



## fleischist (28. September 2015)

Angelo1972 schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge lange Touren bergauf! Klar runter ist die Belohnung. Dann darf´s auch mal ruppig werden, aber kein Bikepark oder dergleichen. Hab jetzt Maxx und Canyon durch. Hätte von Anfang an mich für ein Nicolai entscheiden sollen.


Ich bin bisher auf einem Specialized SJ FSR 29 comp unterwegs. Eine Bruch des Hinterbaus habe ich schon hinter mir. Nach drei Jahren die ersten Lager durch. Laufräder, Gabel, Dämpfer...das war alles nicht für mich gemacht  bereits alles ersetzt. Damit zahlt man dann auch bei einem zunächst günstigen Bike ganz schön drauf. Aber so gut kannte ich mich vor 4 Jahren noch nicht aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo1972 (28. September 2015)

fleischist schrieb:


> Ich bin bisher auf einem Specialized SJ FSR 29 comp unterwegs. Eine Bruch des Hinterbaus habe ich schon hinter mir. Nach drei Jahren die ersten Lager durch. Laufräder, Gabel, Dämpfer...das war alles nicht für mich gemacht  bereits alles ersetzt. Damit zahlt man dann auch bei einem zunächst günstigen Bike ganz schön drauf. Aber so gut kannte ich mich vor 4 Jahren noch nicht aus!


Oh ja das kenne ich.. 2 x Rahmenbrüche mit Maxx bike, 1x bei Canyon. Mal abgesehen vom ganzen Ärger den man hat und die Rennerei, hat man einfach einige Wochen kein Bike!! Zum glück hatte ich immer Ersatzbikes!!!


----------



## Querbeat (28. September 2015)

Zereisst es...!


----------



## fleischist (29. September 2015)

Querbeat schrieb:


> Zereisst es...!



Schöne Aussicht!?


----------



## reflux (29. September 2015)

Querbeat schrieb:


> Zereisst es...!


Den Rahmen in der Farbe in XL
Ich würd einiges geben


----------



## tommi101 (29. September 2015)

Da hier wohl die meisten Nicolai-Fahrer und Interessierten mitlesen..
Mein Kumpel möchte seinen Helius AM Rahmen demnächst verkaufen. Der Rahmen wurde 2011 von mir neu gekauft und 2 Jahre von mir gefahren, dann ist er in den Besitz meines Kumpels übergegangen. Nun möchte er etwas downgraden und ein AC oder TB soll her.
Der Zustand ist noch sehr gut, das Rad stand in den letzten 2 Jahren sehr wenig gefahren dafür hochglanzgeputzt in der Wohnung. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse, in dem Zustand sollte ein AM nur schwer zu finden sein.

Ein paar Daten:

 - Helius AM Gr.L Modell 2011 (Factory-Raw, Extra Love schwarz)
 - Steuerrohr 1.5" durchgehend
 - Fox Coil-Dämpfer mit Nuke-Proof Titan Feder
 - 2.Hand, Rechnung vorhanden..ist ja sogar theoretisch noch Garantie drauf 

Hier noch ein Foto:


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2015)

Echt schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (30. September 2015)

Querbeat schrieb:


> Zereisst es...!



geil..einfach nur geil!


----------



## monsterchen (3. Oktober 2015)

RC auf großem Fuß.


----------



## DanielHD17 (3. Oktober 2015)

sehr geil 



Querbeat schrieb:


> Zereisst es...!


----------



## Querbeat (3. Oktober 2015)

Hey Danke Leute,
habe gar nicht mit so viel positiver Resonanz zu dem alten Stuhl gerechnet...


----------



## DanielHD17 (3. Oktober 2015)

Querbeat schrieb:


> Hey Danke Leute,
> habe gar nicht mit so viel positiver Resonanz zu dem alten Stuhl gerechnet...



Das vermutet man hier gar nicht  normal gibt es andere Kommentare ... aber so ist der Umgang durchaus angenehmer ;-)


----------



## der-gute (3. Oktober 2015)

DanielHD17 schrieb:


> Das vermutet man hier gar nicht  normal gibt es andere Kommentare



ich hoffe das war Ironie!?


----------



## US. (3. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal wieder mein ION 18 in neuer Ausbaustufe mit 650B Vorderrad und Magura MT7.


----------



## der-gute (3. Oktober 2015)

me like!


----------



## reflux (3. Oktober 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein ION 18 in neuer Ausbaustufe mit 650B Vorderrad und Magura MT7.


Meins absolutes Lieblings Nicolai - würde lediglich Stütze schwarz und Klemme Silber machen 
Oder Vlt noch eher bnen silbernen Lenker


----------



## codit (6. Oktober 2015)

Mein neues Argon AM in Tailor-Geo ist fertig:




Mehr dazu in http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-argon-gallerie.562982/page-46#post-13281104


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2015)

Laufradsatz für mein neues "Gurumetron" das ende Okt. einschlagen soll 













Der Rest kommt vom Schlachtviehch


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Oktober 2015)

Was haste mit den Felgen gemacht? Grunge Look?


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2015)

@guru39 : hast du das Mojo-Bike geordert ? Oder eine Custom Geo für dich ?


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Was haste mit den Felgen gemacht? Grunge Look?



mit sonem ding abgedängelt.....yes Sir!!!






san_andreas schrieb:


> @guru39 : hast du das Mojo-Bike geordert ? Oder eine Custom Geo für dich ?



Ich habe mir das Mojo bestellt.
Da ich aber so viele Baiks in RH S verkaufe hat N extra für mich ein "Not so Long" ins Programm genommen.
Is also quasi eine Puff Custom Geo


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Oktober 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> mit sonem ding abgedängelt.....yes Sir!!!
> Anhang anzeigen 426315
> D



Alles klar! Dann weiß ich auch wie der Rahmen wird. I am so exited;-)


----------



## andi.f.1809 (7. Oktober 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> mit sonem ding abgedängelt.....yes Sir!!!
> Anhang anzeigen 426315
> 
> 
> ...



und wie sind da die Geodaten?


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2015)

Moin Andy,

Geodaten habe ich leider noch keine. Hab da aber wie immer Vertrauen in Nicolai.

Bis jetzt hat jeder Rahmen wie Arsch auf Eimer gepasst


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Oktober 2015)

Gestern Bikewelt Schöneck
Coil vorn und hinten  liegt satt


----------



## JensXTR (11. Oktober 2015)

Da will ich euch auch mal meins zeigen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feanor90 (11. Oktober 2015)

wo sind denn die Aufkleber auf der Strebe her ?


----------



## JensXTR (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe den kompletten Aufklebersatz von einem Werbesstudio machen lassen, mit den ich schon seit Jahren zusammenarbeite.


----------



## der-gute (11. Oktober 2015)

Mei oh mei...
noch extra Werbung auf den Rahmen drauf pappen!?

Trägst du dann auch so Teamtrikots mit allerlei Werbung oder Jacken von irgend einem F1 Rennteam?


----------



## Feanor90 (11. Oktober 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mei oh mei...
> noch extra Werbung auf den Rahmen drauf pappen!?
> 
> Trägst du dann auch so Teamtrikots mit allerlei Werbung oder Jacken von irgend einem F1 Rennteam?


wenns danach geht sollte man vlt nachdenken auch das Nicolai auf den Rahmen zu streichen ist ja auch nur Werbung  Vlt finden einige es einfach cool und passend oder wollen manche Marken (ohne Sponsorgeld) mit etwas Werbung supporten.


----------



## JensXTR (11. Oktober 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> wenns danach geht sollte man vlt nachdenken auch das Nicolai auf den Rahmen zu streichen ist ja auch nur Werbung  Vlt finden einige es einfach cool und passend oder wollen manche Marken (ohne Sponsorgeld) mit etwas Werbung supporten.



So sehe ich das auch, aber sowas ist ja immer subjektiv


----------



## wubu (11. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Rad, meins sieht so ähnlich aus. Die Reklametafel an der Strebe wär nur ok, wenn du Teamfahrer bist und die Sponsoren genannt werden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (11. Oktober 2015)

erlaubt ist was gefällt....


----------



## Angelo1972 (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde das man jedem Seins lassen sollte. Wer ein Rad aufbaut, macht dies nach seinem Gusto. Es haben ja auch nicht alle die gleichen Alufelgen an Auto oder s.ä.. Ich finde es toll und respektiere die Leistung dahinter.. Und wenn man die Augen aufmacht sieht man die Reklame auch auf den einzelnen Parts.. Das schleift ja auch niemand weg!


----------



## Martin1508 (11. Oktober 2015)

wubu schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, meins sieht so ähnlich aus. Die Reklametafel an der Strebe wär nur ok, wenn du Teamfahrer bist und die Sponsoren genannt werden müssen.


Dislike!!!


----------



## wubu (12. Oktober 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Dislike!!!


Generation Facebook.... 

Jungs, Jungs, Jungs.....habt ihr alle gestern Abend keinen Nachtisch bekommen? Oder warum so übellaunig?

Der kleine Hinweis war doch nur lieb gemeint, keiner versucht euch das Recht zu nehmen, auf häßlichen Bikes durch die Gegend zu fahren!

So long boys.....


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich find's nicht hässlich


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. Oktober 2015)

Wegen der paar Aufkleber empfinde ich die Optik nun wahrlich nicht als gestört. Sieht schon abgefahren aus ... V.a. die Farbkombi.

Schon schick gemacht. Und fällt auf!


----------



## Trashguard (12. Oktober 2015)

Darf ich mal ne ganz doofe Frage stellen: Was ist das für'n Bike?

Scheint ja was aktuelles zu sein (Farbe und 650B)

Helius AC (kein Steuerrohr-Gusset)? Aber: "alte" AM-Wippe und AM-Dämpferaufnahme?

Bitte klärt mich auf.

Thx


----------



## JensXTR (12. Oktober 2015)

Es handelt sich um den ersten 650B Rahmen, den sie als Prototyp gefertigt haben. Gegenüber dem 2014 AC-Modell soll die Geo aber nur sehr gering abweichen. Optisch ist er an dem kultigen AM angelehnt.

Gekauft habe ich es hier im Bikemarkt und dann nochmal zu Nicolai zum Pulvern geschickt.


----------



## numinisflo (12. Oktober 2015)

Mal zwei Bilder von meinem Kübel. Schlicht und einfach Beste wo gibt!




 



 


Auf das Mojo vom @guru39 bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich auch !

@guru39 : das Mojo kommt aber mit dem passenden Fahrwerk, oder ?


Btw, tolles Rad, Herr @numinisflo !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich auch !
> 
> @guru39 : das Mojo kommt aber mit dem passenden Fahrwerk, oder ?



ich glaub du wirst es nicht mögen 



san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr geil ! Ohne RockSchrott.





guru39 schrieb:


> ......... Der Rest kommt vom Schlachtviehch


----------



## gruftidrop (12. Oktober 2015)

ja das würde mich jetzt auch brennend interessieren.
Kriegt der Guru einen Rahmen mit dem passenden Fahrwerk ?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Oktober 2015)

@guru39 : Doch, doch, entscheidend ist ja die Geo. Aber ich dachte, da gehört das Setup dazu, das von Mojo entwickelt wurde.


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2015)

Man bekommt auch nur den Rahmen wenn man will....ohne Fox Gedöhns. Falls du das meinst!?


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2015)

gruftidrop schrieb:


> ja das würde mich jetzt auch brennend interessieren.
> Kriegt der Guru einen Rahmen mit dem passenden Fahrwerk ?



Du weisst doch das ich da anspruchslos bin


----------



## Feanor90 (13. Oktober 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Man bekommt auch nur den Rahmen wenn man will....ohne Fox Gedöhns. Falls du das meinst!?





guru39 schrieb:


> Du weisst doch das ich da anspruchslos bin



Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe liefern die auch das Mojo Fahrwerk inkl Abstimmung auf Gewicht und Co ?


----------



## bobtailoner (14. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du das Paket über Mojo kaufst, kannst du das komplette Set-up auf dich abstimmen lassen.
Mojo bietet verschiedene Pakete an


----------



## Feanor90 (14. Oktober 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Wenn du das Paket über Mojo kaufst, kannst du das komplette Set-up auf dich abstimmen lassen.
> Mojo bietet verschiedene Pakete an


das weiß ich frage war ob das Grundpaket auch von Nicolai angeboten wird, da ich es nicht wirklich sinnvoll erachte etwas in GB zu bestellen wenn der Rahmen in D gefertig wird, und ich möchte gern eine andere Farbe als schwarz.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2015)

Nachfragen...das wird schon irgendwie gehen. Die Mojo Leute sind supernett, weiß aber nicht, wie die mit Fox Deutschland klarkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (14. Oktober 2015)

Ähm mal blöd gefragt : was ist an dem setup soviel anders?
Am rande einer von den Mojo jungs tom wheeler ...fährt das Nicolai mit einem total gelähmten Arm (arm plexus schaden 5 von 5 nervenwurzeln raus )
und einem Brace mit mojo/fox Dämpfer 
http://www.notbroken.co.uk/






san_andreas schrieb:


> @guru39 : Doch, doch, entscheidend ist ja die Geo. Aber ich dachte, da gehört das Setup dazu, das von Mojo entwickelt wurde.[/QU


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2015)

Hier findest du einiges: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/nicolai-mojo-geometron-first-ride-2015.html

Mojo bietet verschiedene Setups an und Testfahrten zum Kauf dazu.


----------



## graf-horstovich (17. Oktober 2015)

Wie meine Oma sagt: Dick ist der, der dickes tut.


----------



## barbarissima (17. Oktober 2015)

Sehr krass und einzigartig  Kannst du schon was zur Gabel sagen?


----------



## graf-horstovich (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin bin begeistert, besonders am FatBike macht die Lauf meiner Meinung nach absolut Sinn.
Das Bike fährt sich wie mit einem gut kontrollierbarer 7" Vorderreifen. 
Heißt aber auch, dass man den Fahrstil etwas mehr Richtung Schwerpunkt nach hinten verändern muss.


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Oktober 2015)

gestern  Osternohe 
das Helius laufen lassen  schick wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielHD17 (27. Oktober 2015)

Wer für seinen Aufbau noch passende Decals benötigt kann gerne bei mir anfragen 
www.farbfactory.com


----------



## guru39 (27. Oktober 2015)

meinz


----------



## der-gute (28. Oktober 2015)

das erste mit Zorn Geo, das mir auf Anhieb gefällt!

G O I L


----------



## jester81 (28. Oktober 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> meinz


Ich würde so ein Zorn-Teil gerne mal Probefahren.


----------



## bobtailoner (28. Oktober 2015)

Hau doch mal ein paar specs dazu raus. Das schaut nicht so aggressiv/ radikal aus wie die mojo-Nummer.
Natürlich auch gerne per pn. Wobei das wohl viele interessiert.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2015)

Bin auch interessiert. Welche Größe ist das ? Im Verhältnis zu deiner "normalen" ?


----------



## trailterror (28. Oktober 2015)

muss (als Skeptiker der Zorn geo) zugeben, dass das bike echt BOMBE ausschaut 

@san_andreas 

soweit ich das richtig verfolgt hab ist es ein Long rahmen (also der kleinste mögliche). zuvor fuhr er normale small rahmen...

normaler S rahmen vs Zorn L:

40mm mehr OR
72mm mehr reach
105mm mehr radstand

http://shop.nicolai.net/pdfs/Tech_sheet ION GPI 27.5 2016.pdf


----------



## Simbl (28. Oktober 2015)

Mal schaun ob ich den Guru nacher aufm Hausberg treff. Dann fahr ich mal Probe


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Oktober 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> meinz


Korrekt geschweißte Anschlüße ..... 
Ach ja, das Ratt ist toll.


----------



## raschaa (28. Oktober 2015)

schickes bike... interessiert mich auch brennend!
aber @guru39 es gibt doch noch ein "not so long", das wäre doch was für dich gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Hau doch mal ein paar specs dazu raus. Das schaut nicht so aggressiv/ radikal aus wie die mojo-Nummer.
> Natürlich auch gerne per pn. Wobei das wohl viele interessiert.





san_andreas schrieb:


> Bin auch interessiert. Welche Größe ist das ? Im Verhältnis zu deiner "normalen" ?



Davor bin ich S gefahren... jetzt auch "Long" = S.

Her we go!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/geometron-diskussions-und-bilder-thread.772038/page-2#post-13335258


----------



## DanielHD17 (31. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Zonerider (1. November 2015)

Kosten für Decals, Entwurf usw.?


----------



## DanielHD17 (1. November 2015)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Kosten für Decals, Entwurf usw.?


schreib mir doch eine Mail mit deinen Vorstellungen, dann mach ich dir ein Angebot. Gruß


----------



## Angelo1972 (1. November 2015)

Artgerechte Haltung und die ersten Kilometer auf dem neuen Hobel


----------



## Feanor90 (1. November 2015)

mhh find es bei ION20 langsam too much, ohne die Schriftzüge fand ichs geiler... Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten


----------



## Angelo1972 (1. November 2015)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> mhh find es bei ION20 langsam too much, ohne die Schriftzüge fand ichs geiler... Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten


Ist kein Ion! Sondern ein Helius TB


----------



## der-gute (1. November 2015)

Angelo1972 schrieb:


> Ist kein Ion! Sondern ein Helius TB



Du bist Dir aber darüber im Klaren,
das du in diesem Thread nicht allein bist!?

PS: eine kleine Hilfe - schau mal zwei Posts über deinem...


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (21. November 2015)

Sind zwar nich meine, aber ich durft gestern Probe fahren


----------



## Martin1508 (21. November 2015)

Yeah, die S-Klasse ist sehr cool. Die Bikes natürlich auch.


----------



## Simbl (21. November 2015)

Ist das beim Bikebauer?


----------



## locke_lancelot (21. November 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ist das beim Bikebauer?



Jap


----------



## c4sper (22. November 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Sind zwar nich meine, aber ich durft gestern Probe fahren
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 438314


Welches? ION16 oder GPI?


----------



## locke_lancelot (22. November 2015)

c4sper schrieb:


> Welches? ION16 oder GPI?



beide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (23. November 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> beide


Top!  GPI auch im Gelände und wenn ja: wie ist dein Eindruck?


----------



## locke_lancelot (23. November 2015)

Ich war leider mit ner geprellten Rippe da und bin nur so ein bischen durchs Industriegebiet geradelt.
Kann deshalb leider nicht mit einem super Bericht dienen


----------



## Phil-Joe (23. November 2015)

Geile Bude!!!


----------



## Bike-Frieder (25. November 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Yeah, die S-Klasse ist sehr cool. Die Bikes natürlich auch.



Stimmt, ist übrigens ein SLC. Stand in Willingen neben dem Stand von Nicolai


----------



## madre (26. November 2015)

Bike-Frieder schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist übrigens ein SLC. Stand in Willingen neben dem Stand von Nicolai


War auch beim UCI Worldcup in Fort William ein Hingucker 

http://www.bikebauer.de/blog/2015/0...bike-worldcup-in-fort-william-2015/#comment-7


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2015)

Megasinnvoll fürn Roadtrip...Minikarre plus Dachsarg.


----------



## madre (26. November 2015)

Solche Autos fährt man nie weils sinnvoll ist .)


----------



## Mephisto_ (27. November 2015)

Ion 16 26", mit bösem Scaled Sizing. Fährt sich traumhaft.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. November 2015)

Gucke ma an. Ist im Prädikat "traumhaft" auch bergauf mit eingeschlossen?


----------



## Mephisto_ (27. November 2015)

Wenn es extrem steil wird nutze ich das Talas System. Kommt aber selten vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. November 2015)

Ja cool. Steigt das Rad sehr viel früher als vorher?


----------



## Mephisto_ (27. November 2015)

Macht sich nicht wirklich bemerkbar, sehr ähnlich. Man könnte auch ohne Talas leben, aber muss dann schon sehr viel Druck aufs Vorderrad geben. Lenkwinkel sind jetzt ca. 64°.

Ist jetzt für mich der perfekte Kompromiss aus "heute Tour morgen Park".


----------



## madre (27. November 2015)

Sieht auch gut aus. Gefällt mir mit den maguras


----------



## MrMupfin97 (28. November 2015)

Mein Nicolai Helius AC 
War mal ein Teambike, das für Magazinphoto oder so aufgebaut wurde.
Habe ich hier im Forum von einem ehemaligen Sram-Mitarbeiter gekauft.
Laut ihm wurde es von Sram in Schweinfurt aufgebaut und sei so gut wie ungefahren.
Das mit ungefahren stimmt auf jeden Fall 
Der Zustand is Hammer 
Lediglich die Gabel hat zwei drei kleinere Lackschäden an der Steckachsenaufnahme.
Rahmengröße is L 
Ausstattung:
Schalthebel: Sram XX
Schaltwerk: Sram XX
Umwerfer: Sram X0
Kurbel: Sram X0
Kassette: Sram XX
Gabel: Revelation XX
Dämpfer: Monarch Plus
Sattelstütze: Reverb
Sattel: Fizik Tundra
Bremsen: Avid Elixir X0 (Schleifen nicht, bremsen aber ziemlich laut, vorne)
Lenker: Truvativ Noir T40 Riserbar
Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo World Cup
LRS: ZTR Flow EX mit DT Swiss 240S Naben
Pedalen: CB Mallet
Steuersatz: Reset
Preis: 2.400€ Wies da steht (find ich OK, obwohl ein Teamrahmen is, wo liegt da eigentlich der Unterschied?)
Was meint ihr? Zu viel bezahlt?


----------



## 19chris84 (28. November 2015)

Meine neue Errungenschaft. Der ein oder andere kennt es vielleicht aus dem Marktplatz....... Ich freu mich aufs aufbauen.


----------



## wildbiker (28. November 2015)

MrMupfin97 schrieb:


> Mein Nicolai Helius AC
> War mal ein Teambike, das für Magazinphoto oder so aufgebaut wurde.
> 
> Preis: 2.400€ Wies da steht (find ich OK, obwohl ein Teamrahmen is, wo liegt da eigentlich der Unterschied?)
> Was meint ihr? Zu viel bezahlt?


 
2400€ fürs gesamte Bike? Super Preis, der Rahmen allein kostet ja schon ca. 2000,-€
Teamrahmen haben meistens ne Custom-Geo, weiß es zumindest von einem Teamfahrer (bspw. S Sitzrohr, L Oberrohr)..


----------



## MrMupfin97 (28. November 2015)

Jup 2.4 für alles *grins*
Manchmal freu ich mich drüber, dass 29er im Moment ned gefragt sind 
Danke für die Info 
Leider löst sich das A vom Schriftzug auf der linken Seite :/
War aber glaub ich meine Schuld, weil ich zu aktiv mit nem trocknen Tuch rübergegangen bin 
Werd ich evtl mal austauschen, die Decals gibts ja immer noch zu kaufen


----------



## Martin1508 (28. November 2015)

MrMupfin97 schrieb:


> Jup 2.4 für alles *grins*
> Manchmal freu ich mich drüber, dass 29er im Moment ned gefragt sind
> Danke für die Info
> Leider löst sich das A vom Schriftzug auf der linken Seite :/
> ...



Was ist denn das für ein Baujahr?


----------



## MrMupfin97 (28. November 2015)

Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt 
Hab bei den Jungs in Lübbrechtsen angerufen, die gleich gesagt haben, dass das ein Teamrahmen ist 
Ich sollte denen n paar Photos schicken und die schicken mir dann demnächst die Antwort 
Dürfte aber ein 2011er oder 12er Baujahr sein 
Bin mir aber ned sicher  
Habs erst seit Vorgestern hier stehen 
Der Transport ging mit 3 Tagen aber sehr schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (28. November 2015)

Ich würde mal auf 2012 oder 2013 tippen


----------



## wildbiker (28. November 2015)

Könnte nen 2011 oder 2012 Modell sein...http://issuu.com/crossmountain/docs/nicolai-2011
Eher 2012er, 2013er hatte dann schon wieder andere ULH. 2012er gabs da noch gar kein AC in 29"
Teamfahrer dürfen meistens das testen, was noch gar nicht aufm Markt is, denksch ma..

Aber mit 17 Jahren, nehm an Schüler, nen Nicolai fahren... nicht schlecht... dafür muss ne Omi lange stricken


----------



## MrMupfin97 (28. November 2015)

Jup, is auch schon seit Jahren mein größter Traum und der Preis war echt unbestritten gut zwar immer noch teuer....
Aber okay ich fahre meine Räder auch, also war es mir das wert 
Das ungefräste N am Steuerrohr spricht mehr für 2011 oder 12er Modell 
Die hatten bei den Tapered Rohren am Anfang noch die Aufkleber  
http://twentynineinches.com/2011/08/01/nicolai-helius-ac-short-term-test-final-review/


----------



## Martin1508 (28. November 2015)

Jap, das mit den Aufklebern stimmt.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. November 2015)

@MrMupfin97
Schönes Schnäppchen! Sieht toll aus, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MrMupfin97 (29. November 2015)

Danke den werd ich haben 
Hab mich jetzt schon in das Rad verliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damien_1427 (7. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal meine rollende Resterampe


----------



## pratt (10. Dezember 2015)

Argon AM Größe "L" schwarz eloxiert


----------



## der-gute (10. Dezember 2015)

sehr schönes Arbeitsgerät. kein Schnickschnack


----------



## pfalz (12. Dezember 2015)

Mal wieder ein Bild gemacht...


----------



## DanielHD17 (12. Dezember 2015)

sehr geil


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. Dezember 2015)

Finde ich auch!


----------



## pfalz (12. Dezember 2015)

Danke


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Dezember 2015)

Also das ein Nicolai kein Leichtgewicht ist, wissen wir aber das es gleich den Baum entwurzelt wenn du es an den Baum lehnst.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. Dezember 2015)




----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2015)

pfalz schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Bild gemacht...
> Anhang anzeigen 444051




Das Bild ist schrecklich...... und wird dem Baik, “in keinster Weise” gerecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (13. Dezember 2015)

Der Baum hatte einfach Angst...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Dezember 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Bild ist schrecklich...... und wird dem Baik, “in keinster Weise” gerecht


Genau! Das Bike muss natürlich frontal vor dem gefällten Baum stehen..


----------



## DanielHD17 (13. Dezember 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Also das ein Nicolai kein Leichtgewicht ist, wissen wir aber das es gleich den Baum entwurzelt wenn du es an den Baum lehnst.


:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Schwimmer (15. Dezember 2015)

pratt schrieb:


> Argon AM Größe "L" schwarz eloxiert




sehr geil, erzähl doch was zum Aufbau ...


----------



## damien_1427 (15. Dezember 2015)

Erste Testfahrt mit der Resterampe, das Session fährt sich im Vergleich leider wie ein Sack Zwiebeln ☺️


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2015)

Klar....


----------



## Schwatten (15. Dezember 2015)

Wie fährt sich ein Sack Zwiebeln?


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Dezember 2015)

Wie nen Sack Nüsse nur nicht so hart. Dafür nen bisschen schärfer.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2015)

Sack Zwiebeln triffst beim UFO ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Dezember 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wie nen Sack Nüsse nur nicht so hart. Dafür nen bisschen schärfer.


----------



## damien_1427 (16. Dezember 2015)

Wenn es dem Session Fahrer sogar selber auffällt...


----------



## Bike-Frieder (31. Dezember 2015)

Endlich ist es da!
Helius TB 29 in L, Baseline aufgewert mit Hope-Bremsen, RockShox Reverb Stealth


----------



## fleischist (31. Dezember 2015)

Bike-Frieder schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 448696 Endlich ist es da!
> Helius TB 29 in L, Baseline aufgewert mit Hope-Bremsen, RockShox Reverb Stealth


A Beauty!
Semipermeable yellow glaze?

Verdammt mein rahmen kommt erst kw 6...


----------



## JohVir (31. Dezember 2015)

Das TB sieht hammer aus!
Da ich auf mein Geometron noch warten muss, ist aktuell das Rad vom Wichtel dran. Kein Nicolai aber trotzdem nett.


----------



## Bike-Frieder (31. Dezember 2015)

fleischist schrieb:


> A Beauty!
> Semipermeable yellow glaze?
> 
> Verdammt mein rahmen kommt erst kw 6...



Ja, genau.

Was den Liefertermin angeht, drücke ich die Daumen.
29. KW Bestellung des Komplettrades
43. KW Rahmen ist da
51. KW Build Kit an Händler
52. KW Abholung des Rades


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK47 (31. Dezember 2015)

Bike-Frieder schrieb:


> Ja, genau.
> 
> Was den Liefertermin angeht, drücke ich die Daumen.
> 29. KW Bestellung des Komplettrades
> ...


----------



## fleischist (31. Dezember 2015)

Bike-Frieder schrieb:


> Ja, genau.
> 
> Was den Liefertermin angeht, drücke ich die Daumen.
> 29. KW Bestellung des Komplettrades
> ...



Ja ich hoffe auch, dass das klappt...aber im Februar sollte ja vielleicht doch Schnee liegen. Ich habe mich für semiperm. green glaze entschieden  wird aber auch kein Helius, sondern custom ION 15. Bin sehr, sehr gespannt.


----------



## AK47 (31. Dezember 2015)

Kw52: "Abholen des Bikes"??  Könnte ich nicht,....muss selber schrauben. 

Eich allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr


----------



## tommi101 (1. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues alle!
Der "alte" Rahmen von @vinc jetzt im Besitz von meinem Kumpel. Vor der ersten Trailtour im Deister bei Hannover.





Super potentes Rad mit Spitzenhandling. 2015er Helius AC 650b Gr.L


----------



## Canyon-Freak (6. Januar 2016)

Ja, die vordere Bremse fehlt noch, egal "fast" fertig ;-)


----------



## fleischist (6. Januar 2016)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Ja, die vordere Bremse fehlt noch, egal "fast" fertig ;-)


TWENTYNINER ENDUUUROOO!!
sehr sehr schön und stimmig! Mein rahmen kommt erst im februar Wie groß ist der rahmen?
Grüße und gratulation!


----------



## Canyon-Freak (6. Januar 2016)

Ist Größe M, ich bin 178cm bei einer Schrittlänge von 84cm. Die 150mm Reverb passt da perfekt ;-)


----------



## fleischist (6. Januar 2016)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Ist Größe M, ich bin 178cm bei einer Schrittlänge von 84cm. Die 150mm Reverb passt da perfekt ;-)


Stimmt da ist null puffer 
Meins wird custom XXL...


----------



## JulianK (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo Nicolai- Enthusiasten,
nun kann ich mich endlich zu euch zählen! 

Habe gestern mein Ion 16 in 26'' direkt bei Nicolai abgeholt und wurde noch durch die heiligen Hallen der Firma geführt! 
Habe nette Menschen kennen gelernt und meine Wahl ein Nicolai Rahmen zu kaufen wurde noch einmal bestätigt. So Firmen sind leider in der heutigen Zeit selten geworden.

Nun zum Fahrrad:





 Wie gesagt es ist ein Ion 16 Medium in 26" und wird wie folgt aufgebaut:

Gabel: SR Suntour Durolux (habe ich in meinem alten Enduro schon sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, sowie die Q-Loc Technik finde ich sehr gut)
Dämpfer: RockShox Monarch Plus (von Nicolai)
Laufräder: Stan's NoTubes Ztr Flow Ex
Antrieb: komplette XT Gruppe 2x10
Bremsen: Magura MT7 
Lenker, Vorbau sowie Steuersatz kommen von Ritchey


Wenn es soweit fertig ist poste ich nochmal ein paar Bilder!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Julian


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AK47 (8. Januar 2016)

Auch ne echt geile Farbkombi!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (8. Januar 2016)

26 zoll, sehr vernünftig!


----------



## JulianK (8. Januar 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> 26 zoll, sehr vernünftig!


 
Ja, einer der Letzten! Leider!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AK47 (9. Januar 2016)

Hab das Ion als 2014er 27,5 in M. Fährt sich super, auch an engen Kehren. Ist einfach ein Bike für alle Fälle.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mich an 650b inzwischen auch so gewöhnt. Das Ion fährt sich super. Auch die Optik ist top. Inzwischen finde ich 26" fast nen bisschen klein Hätte vor nem Jahr auch nicht gedacht, dass ich das mal sage.


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Januar 2016)

Ich bin mit meinem Ion 16 XL auf 650b auch mehr als zufrieden. Wobei ich den Unterschied zwischen 26 Zoll und 650b wirklich nicht mega finde.


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Januar 2016)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Ion 16 XL auf 650b auch mehr als zufrieden. Wobei ich den Unterschied zwischen 26 Zoll und 650b wirklich nicht mega finde.



Wechsel mal zurück. Ich finde, man merkt das schon. Also jetzt kein mega Unterschied aber doch deutlich.


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Januar 2016)

Muss mir dann mal ein 26 Zöller besorgen. Interssiert mich jetzt schon ob der Unterschied wirklich so groß ist.


----------



## Jesh (9. Januar 2016)

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Drehmomentschlüsseln erklären? 

http://www.mytoolstore.de/gedore-drehmomentschluessel-torcofix-14-25-nm-4549-02-p-128808.html

http://www.mytoolstore.de/gedore-drehmomentschluessel-torcofix-16-25-nm-4400-02-p-128832.html


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Januar 2016)

Der eine hat ne Zapfenaufnahme und der andere ne integrierte Vierkantratsche in 1/4"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (9. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank. Hab mir schon sowas gedacht aber war nicht sicher weil 40€ dafür schon viel ist


----------



## RaulEndymion (13. Januar 2016)

Nicht mehr das Jüngste (Wie sein Besitzer.  ), aber wir verstehen uns immer noch blendend.


----------



## AK47 (13. Januar 2016)

Und noch n schönes Helius AM.


----------



## Phil-Joe (14. Januar 2016)

Verstehe ich voll und ganz, dass ihr euch gut versteht. Das Ding sieht auch richtig hübsch aus ... *schmacht*


----------



## wosch (14. Januar 2016)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Verstehe ich voll und ganz, dass ihr euch gut versteht. Das Ding sieht auch richtig hübsch aus ... *schmacht*



Guter Geschmack ist durch nichts zu ersetzen...


----------



## AK47 (14. Januar 2016)

,...doch,...durch n Ion 16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JenSIE103 (18. Januar 2016)

Am Samstag wurden die beiden mal wieder geputzt:
Helius AM 26"
Argon TB 29"







Das Bilder einstellen bekomm ich einfach nicht hin :-(

edit: jetzt klappst, Danke Jörg


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2016)

Ui, das Projekt hab ich am Mittwoch bei meinem Effi auch  

klick einfach mit deiner rechten Maustaste aufs Bild und dann auf "Grafikadresse kopieren". Dann drückste hier beim Schreiben auf das Bildsymbol und fügst es dort ein und dann drückste auf einfügen 

G.


----------



## MarioJaneiro (28. Januar 2016)

Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem Ion 16 am 27.12.15


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2016)

Sehr schön !


----------



## fleischist (28. Januar 2016)

MarioJaneiro schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem Ion 16 am 27.12.15
> Anhang anzeigen 457556


Sehr sehr geil!! Steht das von alleine??
Kw 6 kommt mein Rahmen!!!


----------



## AK47 (28. Januar 2016)

So n Ion hat so einen Vorwärtsdrang (scharrt quasi mit den Hufen), da musste beim Hinstellen nur n bissl Steigung haben, da stehts dann von alleine  

Schönes Bike, da wären a"rawe" Laufräder noch geil,...wie biste denn mit den Foxereien zufrieden?


----------



## wildbiker (28. Januar 2016)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Muss mir dann mal ein 26 Zöller besorgen. Interssiert mich jetzt schon ob der Unterschied wirklich so groß ist.


 
Unterschied merkt man schon, 27,5 Zoll rollt schon ne Ecke besser. Tretlager ist auch höher, zumindest würde ich mit 26" an einigen bekannten Stellen aufsitzen....Wendig genug ist es trotz 27,5" auch noch.

War auch mal wieder unterwegs...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (28. Januar 2016)

Schöner Farbtupfer da im Wald!


----------



## wildbiker (28. Januar 2016)

Danke, die Farbe sieht man garantiert vom Weltall aus...^^^^


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (28. Januar 2016)

Vor 1 Jahr hättest du zur ISS twitttern und nachfragen können, als der deutsche Astronaut dort war. Der hätte danach Ausschau gehalten.;-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarioJaneiro (28. Januar 2016)

AK47 schrieb:


> wie biste denn mit den Foxereien zufrieden?


Gabel und Dämpfer sind nicht mehr Serie.
Ansonsten finde ich den vom Lenker zuschaltbaren Lockout sehr praktisch.
Hab auch mal ne Pike drin gehabt, aber optisch hat mir die Kashima Beschichtung mehr zugesagt.


----------



## AK47 (28. Januar 2016)

Na hoffentlich funktioniert die Fox deutlich besser als die Pike (ich fand die gegen Ende des Federwegs doch recht bockig), ich fahre ne Formula 35 und nen Roco TST R, ich kann mir nichts besseres vorstellen, zumindest Gabelmäßig, den Dämpfer muss ich noch auf Herz und Nieren prüfen, die ersten Ausfahrten waren aber vielversprechend.


----------



## MarioJaneiro (28. Januar 2016)

Die Formula ist schon gut, fand die beim MTB news Federgabel test mit am besten.

Bin mal gespannt ob das Ion 20 genau so gut ist wie das 16, hab mein summum in Rente geschickt und mir eins geholt.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Januar 2016)

Gute Wahl! Hier meins


----------



## MarioJaneiro (28. Januar 2016)

Was wiegt es?


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Januar 2016)

Das Kleine hat schwere Knochen


----------



## trailterror (29. Januar 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Unterschied merkt man schon
> Anhang anzeigen 457579



Seh ich auch so, nur überwiegen (für mich) die nachteile 

By the way, schönes Ion


----------



## Timmy35 (31. Januar 2016)

Winterservice durchgeführt und mal ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel gebracht:
Lenkerband, Sattel, Stütze, Schaltröllchen und alle Züge neu.


 

 

Wenn noch jemand einen SLR-Sattel in Rot hat, den er nicht mehr braucht: Ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## AK47 (31. Januar 2016)

Occh schöne Renner kommen aus Lübbrechtsen, top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2016)

Hab mal wieder was gebastelt


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Februar 2016)

Jeanny, quit livin' on dreams 
Jeanny, life is not what it seems 
Such a lonely little girl in a cold, cold world 
There's someone who needs you 
Jeanny, quit livin' on dreams 
Jeanny, life is not what it seems 
You're lost in the night, don't wanna struggle and fight 
There's someone, who needs you! Oh babe.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. Februar 2016)

@Martin1508 
Was'n da los? @guru39 fotografiert mal wieder ziemlich cool ein tolles Nicolai und du fängst an, Falco zu zitieren?!


----------



## JenSIE103 (7. Februar 2016)

naja, ich denke das Mädel im Hintergrund hat ihn an das Lied erinnert.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Februar 2016)

Die habe ich gar nicht gesehen...! Ich Blindfisch!
Jetzt kapier' ich's och.
Danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl.


----------



## JenSIE103 (7. Februar 2016)

Wer achtet schon auf ein Mädel, bei dem Rad im Vordergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattinio_ks (7. Februar 2016)

Guru hat es einfach drauf mit dem baike-uffgebaue...


----------



## john79ktm (8. Februar 2016)

BMXTB


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (9. Februar 2016)

rattinio_ks schrieb:


> Guru hat es einfach drauf mit dem baike-uffgebaue...


Und dem Ablichten dieser Dinger


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2016)

rattinio_ks schrieb:


> Guru hat es einfach drauf mit dem baike-uffgebaue...





Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Und dem Ablichten dieser Dinger



Vielen Dank


----------



## gfx (14. Februar 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Unterschied merkt man schon, 27,5 Zoll rollt schon ne Ecke besser. Tretlager ist auch höher, zumindest würde ich mit 26" an einigen bekannten Stellen aufsitzen....Wendig genug ist es trotz 27,5" auch noch.
> Anhang anzeigen 457579



Dann muss ich mir wirklich mal ein 27.5-Zoller kaufen. Der Unterschied im Rollwiderstand zwischen meinem 29'' und 26'' fand ich nicht so gross (eigentlich vernachlässigbar). Rollwiderstand ist *für mich* mehr vom Reifentyp (Druck, Material) abhängig.

Das mit dem höheren Tretlager wird meines Erachtens nach besonders von der ursprünglichen, gewählten Geometrie abhängig sein. Ich wette, es ist möglich, ein 26" mit hohem und ein 27.5" mit tiefem Tretlager zu bauen. Kann mich aber irren.

By the way: Farbkombination gefällt mir *Daumenhoch*

Schönen Gruss

G.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (14. Februar 2016)

Es ist fertig (14.14 kg)


----------



## fleischist (19. Februar 2016)

Mein Rahmen ist angekommen...ION 15 mit custom geometrie...Aufbau wird noch ein bisschen dauern...


----------



## mkrempe (19. Februar 2016)

Sehr nice!!! Welche Maße haste denn dem Bike gegeben?


----------



## fleischist (19. Februar 2016)

mkrempe schrieb:


> Sehr nice!!! Welche Maße haste denn dem Bike gegeben?






 

So sind die Maße... Bin gespannt wie sie funktionieren


----------



## CAPF (20. Februar 2016)

Booaaahhhh...... Was hat denn dich motiviert so ein Monster bauen zu lassen? Deine Körpergrösse? Auf welchen Federweg vorne ist den der Lenkwinkel ausgelegt..... 150mm oder 160mm? Aber geilo..... Das ist mit Sicherheit der bessere Weg als mit Spacertürmen den Lenker hoch zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleischist (20. Februar 2016)

CAPF schrieb:


> Booaaahhhh...... Was hat denn dich motiviert so ein Monster bauen zu lassen? Deine Körpergrösse? Auf welchen Federweg vorne ist den der Lenkwinkel ausgelegt..... 150mm oder 160mm? Aber geilo..... Das ist mit Sicherheit der bessere Weg als mit Spacertürmen den Lenker hoch zu bekommen.



Ja die Körpergröße von 207 cm. Ne 160 fox 36 kommt da rein...
Aggro 29er...


----------



## der-gute (20. Februar 2016)

ich für meinen Teil hab immer die "Länge" der Steuerrohre bei 29ern verflucht.

bin 196 cm groß und hab ein Nicolai Helius AC 29 2013 und ein Alutech Tofane in XL

Reach - GEIL!
Lenkwinkel . GEIL!

Endlich gehts los in Richtung 29" Freerider 

Wo wird das Bike stehen?

und kauf Dir einen CCDB Coil gebraucht im Bikemarkt
das gibt nochmal mehr Geilness.


----------



## fleischist (20. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich für meinen Teil hab immer die "Länge" der Steuerrohre bei 29ern verflucht.
> 
> bin 196 cm groß und hab ein Nicolai Helius AC 29 2013 und ein Alutech Tofane in XL
> 
> ...



In Villingen-Schwenningen... Mir fehlt mit den flachen Lenkwinkeln etwas die Erfahrung. Mein Problem war, dass es für meine Größe fürs grobe geläuf einfach fast nichts gibt. Und ich finde bei der größe die 29er Rollen proportional besser. Bin echt total gespannt wie es sich fährt...


----------



## slayerrider (20. Februar 2016)

fleischist schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist angekommen...ION 15 mit custom geometrie...Aufbau wird noch ein bisschen dauern...


Sofort aufbauen, das will ich sehen. Die Kiste hat ja monsteriöse Ausmaße.


----------



## mkrempe (22. Februar 2016)

Ich bin 1,98 groß und will mir auch ein ion15 aufbauen. Hab noch keinen Plan, ob ein XL reicht, oder ob ich auch eine costom-geo nehmen soll. Aber das lässt sich ja Testen...


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. Februar 2016)

john79ktm schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 461380 BMXTB
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 461383


was ist das für eine Sattelstütze???


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (24. Februar 2016)

Grunzi schrieb:


> was ist das für eine Sattelstütze???



Müsste eine Kind Shock LEV sein.


----------



## böser_wolf (1. März 2016)

Da mein Stahlenduro  noch dauert
Mal am dicken Ding ein federweg downgrade, Laufrad upgrade
Vegance coil raus Sweep rein
26hr gegen 27,5 getauscht
Geo gleich geblieben
Fährt sich angnehm


----------



## J0B0 (2. März 2016)

Wollte mir jetzt vielleicht noch eine Durolux dazuholen aber die passt ja eigentlich nicht mit der einbaulänge... Kann man das riskieren?
(Bremse ist inzwischen eine mt7)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianK (5. März 2016)

Hallo,
meins ist nun auch fertig. Super geiles Ding!



Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Julian


----------



## fleischist (5. März 2016)

Also der erste Aufbau ist mal soweit fertig einigermaßen. An der Zugverlegung sind noch ein paar Sachen zu optimieren und der RaceFace Dropper Post zickt noch sehr. Ob ich die Geometrie mag kann ich erst nach den ersten ernsthaften Ausfahren sagen 
Grüße!


----------



## Martin1508 (5. März 2016)

Krass! Was für ein Ross.


----------



## PlanB (6. März 2016)

Total gut!


----------



## pfalz (6. März 2016)

Was ein Schiff...die MS fleischist . Sehr geil!


----------



## jokoklaas (6. März 2016)

Hier mal mein neues!!! Erste Ausfahrt überhaupt und bei keinen Idealbedingungen. Hat aber trotzdem ultra Laune gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleischist (6. März 2016)

jokoklaas schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 470203
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde die Bedingungen sehen spitze aus! Gratulation zum Bike!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. März 2016)

Geiles Bike, nur das Weiße Zeug da hinten finde ich hat langsam seinen Zenit für diesen Winter überschritten. Ich will Frühling!

Die Farbe hat auch echt was


----------



## Midgetman (6. März 2016)

fleischist schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 469840



Endlich mal ein normal großes Fahrrad 

...das orange Ion ist auch schön


----------



## JohVir (8. März 2016)

Hier mein Single-Tandem:



Sehr viel Spaß damit gehabt am Wochenende


----------



## Geißlein (8. März 2016)

jokoklaas schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 470203
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das Flashy Orange ?


----------



## fleischist (8. März 2016)

JohVir schrieb:


> Hier mein Single-Tandem:
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr viel Spaß damit gehabt am Wochenende


Die onza Reifen haben auch echt was


----------



## JohVir (8. März 2016)

fleischist schrieb:


> Die onza Reifen haben auch echt was


Nu-school Geo mit old-school Reifen


----------



## jokoklaas (8. März 2016)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Ist das Flashy Orange ?


Ja ist Flashy Orange


----------



## AK47 (9. März 2016)

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand meines Ion 16 (27,5 2014), Step 2 mit anderen Decals folgt demnächst


----------



## AK47 (9. März 2016)

Hier noch n paar Details


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knallscharsche (9. März 2016)

Geile Bude!
Schraube am Strebenschutz verloren oder abgerissen?


----------



## AK47 (9. März 2016)

Knallscharsche schrieb:


> Geile Bude!
> Schraube am Strebenschutz verloren oder abgerissen?


Hmm, leider passen die Bohrung im Rahmen und die Bohrung im Schutz nicht zusammen,...Warum???....absolut kein Plan


----------



## Martin1508 (9. März 2016)

Hä? Aber der Rahmen wird doch mit verschraubtem Kettenstrebenchutz ausgeliefert. Zumindest war das bei mir immer der Fall.


----------



## AK47 (9. März 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hä? Aber der Rahmen wird doch mit verschraubtem Kettenstrebenchutz ausgeliefert. Zumindest war das bei mir immer der Fall.


Ja, das "Häääääää" ist mir nach der Demontage, vielleicht ne Woche liegen lassen und dann versuchter erneuter Anbringung auch durch n Kopf gegangen, aber tatsächlich ist der Bohrungsabstand des Kunststoffschutzes ca. 2 - 3 mm größer als der Bohrungsabstand der kleinen Bohrungen am Rahmen.  Also ich versteh dass auch nicht.


----------



## BillMeyer (9. März 2016)

Hast mal versucht das Loch im Rahmenschutz etwas auf zu bohren, wenn es nur ein paar Millimeter sind?


----------



## AK47 (9. März 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Hast mal versucht das Loch im Rahmenschutz etwas auf zu bohren, wenn es nur ein paar Millimeter sind?


Dass wird meine nächste Aktion sein, erst kommt allerdings noch ein schwarzer Schrumpfschlauch um Kettenstrebe und Druckstreben.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (5. April 2016)

Sooo, hier mal was zum Diskutieren: "Scaled sizing" beim ION 16, vorne mit 29"... hoffentlich werd' ich nicht aus'm Forum geschmissen 



 

... und als Versöhnung mein Rockguard Projekt


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. April 2016)

@Schneckenreiter 
Geile Bude, tolle Farbe - mir gefällt's!
Mach doch nochmal ein Foto von der Seite, damit man die unterschiedlich großen LR besser sieht.


----------



## Schneckenreiter (5. April 2016)

Ok, hier nochmal normal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (5. April 2016)

Und den Fahrbericht nicht vergessen, auch was den Dämpfer betrifft 
Ich teste gerade den alten Float X im 16er und bin bisher ganz zufrieden


----------



## Martin1508 (5. April 2016)

Farbekombi ist top!


----------



## AK47 (6. April 2016)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> Ok, hier nochmal normal...Anhang anzeigen 480119


 Hidiho, gutes Setup, ich komme vorne auch mit 27,5" bestens zurecht. Du fährst, wie ich sehe, auch die Baldwins? Machen die bei Dir auch ab und an Geräusche.


----------



## guru39 (6. April 2016)

Farbe is der Hammer...  Aber 29" vorne versteh ich net, für was braucht man das?


----------



## Schneckenreiter (6. April 2016)

Aaalso: Die Baldwins fahre ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren ohne irgendwelche Probleme, sind ja auch leichter als die XTR Trail und man kann sie viel fester zudrehen. Geräusche? Prüf' mal die Torx Schrauben, ob die alle richtig fest sind, angeblich können die sich lösen - hab' ich mal gelesen.

@guru39 - Die 29" am VR ergeben (für mich) eine angenehm höhere Front und bei dem vorgesehenen Einsatz auf schnellen Waldtrails rollt es spürbar besser über Wurzeln oder sonstige Unebenheiten. Für technische Sachen oder Bikebergsteigen ist es natürlich nicht so sinnvoll. Aber dafür hat man ja am besten noch ein anderes Rad...


----------



## guru39 (6. April 2016)

Schneckenreiter schrieb:


> @guru39 - Die 29" am VR ergeben (für mich) eine angenehm höhere Front und bei dem vorgesehenen Einsatz auf schnellen Waldtrails rollt es spürbar besser über Wurzeln oder sonstige Unebenheiten.



Das mit der höheren Front kann ich nachvollziehen. Das mit dem bessern Überrollverhalten glaube ich nur im Zusammenhang mit einem
29" Hinterrad, sonst würde man das so im DH WC fahren.
Ich bin das aber noch nicht gefahren und kann es somit nicht objektiv beurteilen 

Viel Spaß mit dem tollen Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi81 (6. April 2016)

Ich möchte mit diskutieren!

Geil!


----------



## Schneckenreiter (7. April 2016)

_... Ich bin das aber noch nicht gefahren und kann es somit nicht Objektiv beurteilen 
Viel Spaß mit dem tollen Rad [/QUOTE]_

Danke  ...und falls wir uns mal irgendwann über den Weg fahren, bist hiermit zu 'ner Testfahrt eingeladen 
... und Schnubbi natürlich auch


----------



## flyingcubic (21. April 2016)

mein neues Helius AC


----------



## JohVir (22. April 2016)

1 1/8 Shaft in tapered Steuerrohr sieht unten immer so "mhhh" aus.

Aber der Rahmen läuft sehr. Das durchscheinende Pulver ist hammer


----------



## der-gute (22. April 2016)

Das is abe ein Custom AC

Die vordere Federbeinaufnahme is vom AM...


----------



## AK47 (22. April 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das is abe ein Custom AC
> 
> Die vordere Federbeinaufnahme is vom AM...


Hat Nicolai die Farbumgestaltung gemacht? Darf man fragen, was die dafür wollen?


----------



## flyingcubic (22. April 2016)

ja ist ein custom AC Prototyp der erste 650b, hab ich hier aus dem Bikemarkt von JensXTR.
Der war schon so gepulvert ist nicht genau mein ding so eine grelle Farbe
irgendwann lass ich den Titan grau eloxieren.

Ja irgendwann kommt auch ne passende Gabel rein.

Musste das Ausfallende für die 12mm steckachse passend umbauen/fräsen damit ich meine Speedhub einbauen konnte, läuft einwandfrei jetzt.


----------



## FrankausHalle (22. April 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das mit der höheren Front kann ich nachvollziehen. Das mit dem bessern Überrollverhalten glaube ich nur im Zusammenhang mit einem
> 29" Hinterrad, sonst würde man das so im DH WC fahren.



Motocross Bikes haben seit Ewigkeiten vorne ein deutliche größeres Rad als hinten. Die Differenz ist hier sogar noch deutlicher, als beim MTB mit 29 zu 27,5 Zoll. 
Gut, die Motocrosser haben auch deutlich mehr Power am Hinterrad anliegen. 
Aber ich finde das einen echt interessanten Versuch.


----------



## Angelo1972 (23. April 2016)

Neue Schuhe in blau


----------



## Martin1508 (23. April 2016)

Angelo1972 schrieb:


> Neue Schuhe in blau



Sorry, aber das ist der totale Overkill!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimon (23. April 2016)

Hier mal mein ION


----------



## Martin1508 (23. April 2016)

Shimon schrieb:


> Hier mal mein ION



Du solltest noch die Logos auf den Kurbeln schwärzen. Es ist so vielleicht etwas bunt...


----------



## Angelo1972 (23. April 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist der totale Overkill!


Jeder nach seinem Empfinden. Ich finde es toll. Du Scheisse.. Ist aber auch okay. Sonst würden alle auf dieser Welt schwarze Räder ohne Logos fahren. ;-)


----------



## Shimon (23. April 2016)

Bin sogar am überlegen an der Gabel und am Rahmen alle Logos zu entfernen.
Wie bekomme ich den Die Logos der Kurbel Schwarz, hat da jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. April 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist der totale Overkill!


Ja, schon, aber dafür konsequent


----------



## Martin1508 (23. April 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Ja, schon, aber dafür konsequent


That`s right!


----------



## AK47 (23. April 2016)

Farbkonzept bis zu Ende durchgezogen,.... passen die Bikeklamotten auch dazu?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. April 2016)

Lass die Klamotten das Kontrastprogramm sein


----------



## guru39 (24. April 2016)

Angelo1972 schrieb:


> Neue Schuhe in blau



Ich finde das stimmig, wenn man auf blaue Schuhe steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingonuss (28. April 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Du solltest noch die Logos auf den Kurbeln schwärzen. Es ist so vielleicht etwas bunt...


Gerade die Kurbellogos passen doch super zum dezenten Verstellrad an der Gabel und den Gabeldecals. Ich find es ganz gut.
Die VR Bremsleitung könnt halt eine Kürzung vertragen


----------



## Martin1508 (28. April 2016)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Gerade die Kurbellogos passen doch super zum dezenten Verstellrad an der Gabel und den Gabeldecals. Ich find es ganz gut.
> Die VR Bremsleitung könnt halt eine Kürzung vertragen



Habe den Ironie Smily vergessen...Finde das Bike sehr gut.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. April 2016)

Shimon schrieb:


> Bin sogar am überlegen an der Gabel und am Rahmen alle Logos zu entfernen.
> Wie bekomme ich den Die Logos der Kurbel Schwarz, hat da jemand einen Tip?


Neiiin, lass' so! Mir gefällt's
Bis auf die vordere Bremsleitung natürlich..


----------



## AK47 (29. April 2016)

Folienplotter und ausschneiden oder gleich nen Foliencutter kaufen 

Hätte da dann mal auch n paar Aufträge


----------



## Benschi187 (3. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute 
Hier mein Nicolai Helius AM 2012


----------



## hoschi2007 (3. Mai 2016)

Sehr ausgefallene Farbkombi.
Sieht aber echt geil aus!
Was ist das denn für ein gelb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benschi187 (3. Mai 2016)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Sehr ausgefallene Farbkombi.
> Sieht aber echt geil aus!
> Was ist das denn für ein gelb?



Nennt sich sulfur yellow (schwefelgelb) mit mattem Klarlack.


----------



## simon69 (4. Mai 2016)

Mein ION 16 in 26" fertig für 2016  Danke an den Chef Schrauber vom Puff für die Unterstützung und Geduld


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Mai 2016)

Reverb montiert, Decals weiß! 
Jetzt bin ich zufrieden...


----------



## Teisho (5. Mai 2016)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. Mai 2016)

@Teisho 
Das sieht nach Spaß aus...
Urlaub oder Park?
Grüße


----------



## Teisho (6. Mai 2016)

Parkurlaub!!


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Mai 2016)

Yeah!


----------



## hollowtech (11. Mai 2016)

Gerade frisch eingetroffen


----------



## AK47 (11. Mai 2016)

Wei fühlt sich denn der Monarch an?


----------



## hollowtech (12. Mai 2016)

AK47 schrieb:


> Wei fühlt sich denn der Monarch an?



Ist nach zwei Tagen noch nicht wirklich gut zu beurteilen ... Sagen wir mal ich bin so 90-95% glücklich. Ein bisschen Endprogression fehlt noch, da muss ich mal ran. Aber erstmal bleibt es so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK47 (12. Mai 2016)

Über mehr Infos und Eindrücke zu Monarch Plus Debon Air und Ion 16 würde ich mich echt freuen, ...könnte vielleicht meine Entscheidung für nen Dämpfer vereinfachen.
- DHX 5.0 Air, Roco TsT R Air, Roco Air R, Manitou Swinger Expert und nen Kirk habe ich schon durch. Davon fand ich bisher trotz diverser "Einstellungssessions" keinen optimal.
Jetzt stehen eben noch Erfahrungen zum Monarch Plus (natürlich Nicolai Shimmimg), Cane Creek DB CS und eventuell Fox Float X EVOL aus.
Bin mir aber nicht so sicher, welcher es werden soll.
Oder aber zum Schluss gar keine zuschaltbare "Plattform", da mich bisher die Kompromisse zwischen den "Pseudobergaufblockierungen" und "Topbergabperformance" beim keinem der getesteten Dämpfer umgehauen hatt.


----------



## numinisflo (12. Mai 2016)

AK47 schrieb:


> Oder aber zum Schluss gar keine zuschaltbare "Plattform", da mich bisher die Kompromisse zwischen den "Pseudobergaufblockierungen" und "Topbergabperformance" beim keinem der getesteten Dämpfer umgehauen hatt.


Gerade da hat mich die climb switch Variante des CCDB Air richtig positiv überrascht in meinem Ion 15.


----------



## RaulEndymion (13. Mai 2016)

Heute auf einer kurzen Testfahrt eingeweiht.


----------



## JulianK (13. Mai 2016)

Geile Farbkombi


----------



## AK47 (13. Mai 2016)

Ist n X2?


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Mai 2016)

AK47 schrieb:


> Ist n X2?


Korrekt!


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Mai 2016)

RaulEndymion schrieb:


> Heute auf einer kurzen Testfahrt eingeweiht.



Ganz großes Kino! Ich wünsche dir allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## Dome_2001 (14. Mai 2016)

Ich mag es total - mein Nicolai nach dem Einsatz im Schönbuch


----------



## AK47 (14. Mai 2016)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Ich mag es total - mein Nicolai nach dem Einsatz im Schönbuch


Du hast nen Cane Creek DB Air CS verbaut?  Kannst den empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (14. Mai 2016)

Jup, den habe ich drinnen. Ich bin soweit zufrieden. Für mein Fahrkönnen völlig ausreichend 

Nein, Spaß bei Seite. In Winterberg, auf dem dem Geiskopf wie auch in Albstadt hat er mich noch nicht enttäuscht. Für meine Lokal Trails völlig ausreichend und funktioniert sauber. In den Uphills auch soweit zufrieden. Gehe hin und wieder in den Schwarzwald zum biken und da ist er mit CS echt ausreichend. Wippt zwar etwas aber nicht mehr so stark. Wenn er offen ist dann geht er in meinen Augen richtig gut ab.

Für den Schönbuch ist er deutlich "oversized". 

Was genau interssiert Dich?


----------



## AK47 (15. Mai 2016)

Suche nen Dämpfer der passend zu meiner Gabel schön fluffig und sensibel am Federwegsanfang ist und gegen Ende eine schön ansteigende Progression bietet. Außerdem sollte der Dämpfer für längere Bergaufrides etwas ruhig gestellt werden können.


----------



## Dome_2001 (15. Mai 2016)

Fahre überwiegend Tor mit dem Radel. Der Dämpfer erfüllt da schon meine Erwartungen. 
Bergauf ist es okay. Der Dämpfer wippt schon etwas nach, aber es geht. Im Bikepark mit offenem CS geht er auch wunderbar. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl das er in der Mitte etwas durchrauscht. Zum Durchschlagen habe ich Ihn noch nicht bekommen.

Bin allerdings noch am Grübeln ob ich mir nicht den CC Coil mit CS mal anschaue.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Mai 2016)

AK47 schrieb:


> Suche nen Dämpfer der passend zu meiner Gabel schön fluffig und sensibel am Federwegsanfang ist und gegen Ende eine schön ansteigende Progression bietet. Außerdem sollte der Dämpfer für längere Bergaufrides etwas ruhig gestellt werden können.



Dann warte auf den X2 mit dem Pro Pedal der Mitte 2016 kommen soll. Ich fahre beide Dämpfer. Einmal den CCDB Air im Ion 16 und den X2 im Ion 20. Der CCDB ist schon eine Offenbarung im Vergleich zu RS Monarch usw. Aber der X2 hat mich echt aus den Schuhen gehauen. Unglaublich wie geil ein Luftdämpfer funktioniert!


----------



## der-gute (16. Mai 2016)

DB Coil CS.
Was soll es besseres geben


----------



## provester (16. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht auch interessant:

Den BOS Kirk gibt es derzeit bei "probikeshop" im passenden Setup fürs Ion für 400,-  (den Vip'R haben sie in 216 für 180,- )

Hab mir mal einen geordert fürs 15er weil mir der Monarch auch nicht taugt... Nächste Woche wie getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK47 (16. Mai 2016)

provester schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch interessant:
> 
> Den BOS Kirk gibt es derzeit bei "probikeshop" im passenden Setup fürs Ion für 400,-  (den Vip'R haben sie in 216 für 180,- )
> 
> Hab mir mal einen geordert fürs 15er weil mir der Monarch auch nicht taugt... Nächste Woche wie getestet


Hatte den Kirk, da fand ich persönlich den Roco TST Air R besser, aber leider super unzuverlässig


----------



## guru39 (16. Mai 2016)




----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Mai 2016)

Absolut geiler Hobel!


----------



## AK47 (17. Mai 2016)

Und sicher auch n geile Dämpfer, wa?


----------



## nightprowler (27. Mai 2016)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Ich mag es total - mein Nicolai nach dem Einsatz im Schönbuch


Schönbuch?

Dann grüß mal Frank Kimmerle von mir.


Uwe


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. Mai 2016)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Schönbuch?
> 
> Dann grüß mal Frank Kimmerle von mir.
> 
> ...




Mache ich, muss bald vorbei. Meine Bremsbeläge sind inzwischen auch da.


----------



## MrMupfin97 (29. Mai 2016)

War zwar ein bisschen Aufwand, hat sich aber rentiert...
Mein Nicolai Helius AC nach dem Umbau auf Hope Bremsen...
War zwar nicht leicht, was in Silber von Hope zu finden, aber ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Endergebnis 
Nachdem ich die Hope dann komplett zerlegt habe, noch schnell ein paar gründe Goodridges drauf und fertig...


----------



## JenSIE103 (29. Mai 2016)

Sehr schick, gefällt mir.


----------



## MrMupfin97 (30. Mai 2016)

Danke 
Hab auch viel Zeit in den Umbau gesteckt uns hab immer mal wieder nach neuen Detaillösungen gesucht. Des Rad ist aber noch lange nicht fertig 
Grüne Hope Lenkergriffe stehen noch ins Haus. Anza Skiwall Reifen, AssSavers vorne und hinten und lauter so kleine Spielereien 
Hier noch 2 Fotos von der anderen Seite


----------



## damien_1427 (2. Juni 2016)

Die olle Scheune, jetzt wieder mit original Schriftzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaulEndymion (13. Juni 2016)

Neue Decals für Gabel und Kurbelarme.

Bin immer mehr begeistert von seinen Qualitäten, bergab wie auch bergauf.
Es hat mein Verständnis von "was kann man mit welcher Geschwindigkeit noch fahren" deutlich nach oben verschoben.

Wenn es nicht so sauviel Spass machen würde, hätte ich wohl Angst davor.


----------



## AK47 (13. Juni 2016)

RaulEndymion schrieb:


> Neue Decals für Gabel und Kurbelarme.
> 
> Bin immer mehr begeistert von seinen Qualitäten, bergab wie auch bergauf.
> Es hat mein Verständnis von "was kann man mit welcher Geschwindigkeit noch fahren" deutlich nach oben verschoben.
> ...


 
Ist das n Geometron?


----------



## RaulEndymion (13. Juni 2016)

AK47 schrieb:


> Ist das n Geometron?



Ja. Ist ein Geometron in "Long"


----------



## fleischist (13. Juni 2016)

RaulEndymion schrieb:


> Ja. Ist ein Geometron in "Long"


Super Nice!!


----------



## Benschi187 (13. Juni 2016)

Habs schon in der Helius Galerie gepostet, wollts abba hier auch nochma posten für die die vlt net in die Helius Galerie gucken 
Neue Bremsbeläge und -scheiben, Gabelschutzfolie (war schon ziemlich vermackt und das blau fand ich passt gut zu meinen Elox Teilen) und neuer Vorbau/Lenker.
Jetzt stören mich nur noch die raw Hope Bremsen und Stahlflexleitungen 
Achja isn Helius AM von 2012.


----------



## NicArgon (22. Juni 2016)




----------



## NicArgon (22. Juni 2016)

Argon im Urlaubsmodus.


----------



## pfalz (22. Juni 2016)




----------



## Simbl (22. Juni 2016)

Geometron 2020


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammerhorst (23. Juni 2016)

Ich weiß ich komme zuspät wenn ich mir die letzten Beiträge anschaue aber es gehört hier mit dazu!


----------



## Martin1508 (23. Juni 2016)

Uih, ein Baukran! Sehr gut...


----------



## wosch (23. Juni 2016)

Das Lambda sehr schön in Szene gesetzt. Nicht zu aufdringlich aber doch sehr präsent.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (23. Juni 2016)

Mein "normales" ION 16 ;-)


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. Juni 2016)

Geiler Gerät. ^^ Raw oder Titan Elox.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (24. Juni 2016)

Titan elox ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (26. Juni 2016)




----------



## codit (28. Juni 2016)

Alte Liebe im 7. Jahr:


----------



## drurs (11. Juli 2016)

Nachdem's wohl keiner haben will, hab ich den Rahmen mit vorhandenen Teilen wieder zusammen gebaut....;-))


----------



## Phil-Joe (11. Juli 2016)

Schickes Ding!


----------



## der-gute (11. Juli 2016)

drurs schrieb:


> Nachdem's wohl keiner haben will, hab ich den Rahmen mit vorhandenen Teilen wieder zusammen gebaut....;-))



wäre es XL hätte es einen Deal geben können


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juli 2016)

drurs schrieb:


> Nachdem's wohl keiner haben will, hab ich den Rahmen mit vorhandenen Teilen wieder zusammen gebaut....;-))




Superschön !


----------



## wildbiker (12. Juli 2016)

Helius cc 2006 noch immer im (Renn)einsatz...10 Jahre und noch kein bisschen müde..


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2016)

drurs schrieb:


> Nachdem's wohl keiner haben will......



versteh isch net


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juli 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Helius cc 2006 noch immer im (Renn)einsatz...10 Jahre und noch kein bisschen müde.. Anhang anzeigen 511021


Zeitlos schön


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2016)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Zeitlos schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (13. Juli 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> versteh isch net


wolln halt wahrscheinlich alle nur noch diese neuen ultralangen dinger fahren... neumodischer kram...
apropo:


----------



## AK47 (16. Juli 2016)

drurs schrieb:


> wolln halt wahrscheinlich alle nur noch diese neuen ultralangen dinger fahren... neumodischer kram...
> apropo:


Geile Gabel.


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Juli 2016)

Kein Bike aber ich zeig trotzdem was ich hab...Seit Samstag meiner!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AK47 (27. Juli 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Kein Bike aber ich zeig trotzdem was ich hab...Seit Samstag meiner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geilomatiko


----------



## simon69 (27. Juli 2016)

OMG 	 It´s a pony car

Selber aufgebaut oder in dem Zustand gekauft?? 3,3l?


----------



## JenSIE103 (27. Juli 2016)

Also in einem Mtb-Forum hätte ich einen 4Wheeler erwartet. Aber es braucht ja auch einen gewissen Ausgleich zum Mtb. Schönes Auto!


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Juli 2016)

simon69 schrieb:


> OMG 	 It´s a pony car
> 
> Selber aufgebaut oder in dem Zustand gekauft?? 3,3l?



Der kleine V8. 289 cui (4,7 Liter) mit Edelbrock Spinne, Edelbrock 4fach Vergaser, Sportluftfilter und Ford Motorsport Ventildeckel. War noch nicht auf dem Prüfstand aber geschätzte 220 PS.

Ist nen California Black Plate. Lief vor 3 Monaten noch in Sacramento.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phil-Joe (27. Juli 2016)

Richtig, richtig fett geile Karre. Glückwunsch zum Kauf!
Bildhübsches Ding!


----------



## RaulEndymion (27. Juli 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Pony.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daimonion (27. Juli 2016)

Dachreling oder 'ne AHK müssen noch dran - sonst wird's umständlich mit dem Bike-Transport!


----------



## guru39 (27. Juli 2016)

@Martin1508 

wir müssen Foddos machen 

so in etwa.......


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Juli 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Martin1508
> 
> wir müssen Foddos machen
> 
> so in etwa.......



Jap!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. Juli 2016)

@Martin1508 
GEIL! Toller Mustang, like like like!
Ganz viel Spaß damit.
PS: Beim Oldtimer Festival in Wettenberg stehen ab Freitag davon auch wieder einige rum..
Grüße Maik


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Juli 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Martin1508
> GEIL! Toller Mustang, like like like!
> Ganz viel Spaß damit.
> PS: Beim Oldtimer Festival in Wettenberg stehen ab Freitag davon auch wieder einige rum..
> Grüße Maik



Die stehen nicht rum...Sie werten die Landschaft auf, bitte!!!

Danke!



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Juli 2016)

;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (27. Juli 2016)

Endlich jemand mit Geschmack  Hätte mir auch fast nen Pony GT geholt. Aber das neue. Leider brauch ich dann doch ab und zu mal nen 5. Sitz und so wirds dann eben ein Focus RS


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. Juli 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Die stehen nicht rum...Sie werten die Landschaft auf, bitte!!!



Kein Problem. Mir ging es um den Hinweis auf das Festival. 
Und:
Selbstverständlich wertet ein Musclecar die Landschaft auf und steht nicht einfach rum. Das wäre ja noch schöner..


----------



## AK47 (1. August 2016)

Ähm, Ion 16 Thread???


----------



## tommi101 (1. August 2016)




----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2016)

Mein Schatz....Helius ist im Ruhestand, Hardtail ist viel besser :d


----------



## damien_1427 (7. August 2016)




----------



## Jack22001 (7. August 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Martin1508
> 
> wir müssen Foddos machen
> 
> so in etwa.......



Guru sag bloss Du fährst auch nen Ami spazieren? grüsse jack22001

die Edith: auch jetzt sehe ich erst: Martin: sehr schön! geiles gefährt. schade das du soweit weg wohnst. Aber falls du mal ans Lakeside nach Küssnacht kommst, sag bescheid. hab auch son Schätzchen... 
http://americanmuscle.de/15/meanmachinecars/slides/062.html
http://americanmuscle.de/15/meanmachinecars/slides/124.html

...so un nu wieder zurück zum hiesigen Maschinenbau


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (10. August 2016)

Hier mal mein zwischenstand.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (12. August 2016)

So: Heute Eingestellt, korrekter Vorbau und Lenker drauf - Dämpfer Feineinstellung fehlt noch.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. August 2016)

Sehr schönes Helius! Gefällt mir gut.
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (12. August 2016)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> So: Heute Eingestellt, korrekter Vorbau und Lenker drauf - Dämpfer Feineinstellung fehlt noch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 519567
> 
> ...




Sehr schick ...  
Den/einen schwarze Lenker, den Du zuerst montiert hattest, finde ich besser.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (13. August 2016)

Hm ich wollte halt nen Flatbar und dachte des Rot ergänzt das Farbkonzept etwas.

Erstmal lasse ich den so.


----------



## chevioso (13. August 2016)

Geschmäcker halt.  Ich find den roten Lenker gut.


----------



## stylehead (24. August 2016)

Whoopwhooop!


----------



## der-gute (25. August 2016)

Ein Fastforward in Alu...


----------



## san_andreas (25. August 2016)

Das ist das Nicolai scho bissle geiler...

@stylehead : sind das Plus-Reifen ?


----------



## AK47 (26. August 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist das Nicolai scho bissle geiler...
> 
> @stylehead : sind das Plus-Reifen ?


 Hmm, so n Cotic BFe hat schon auch was,...natürlich nur als Ergänzung zum Ion 16


----------



## stylehead (26. August 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ein Fastforward in Alu...



Um ein Haar hätte ich sogar eines gekauft.   



san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist das Nicolai scho bissle geiler...
> 
> @stylehead : sind das Plus-Reifen ?



Yo, sind 2.8".


----------



## Flamingonuss (26. August 2016)

stylehead schrieb:


> Whoopwhooop!


an sich ja... aber ... also an sich ja nicht schlecht, ... aber die Kabel, ... mussten die auch longest sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. August 2016)

Das kommt bestimmt noch, genau wie der fehlende Gummipöppel im Sitzrohr zur Fox Transfer Stütze
Sonst: geile Karre!
Viel Spaß!


----------



## stylehead (26. August 2016)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> an sich ja... aber ... also an sich ja nicht schlecht, ... aber die Kabel, ... mussten die auch longest sein?



Danke. Kabels sind nur Longer, ist doch nur konsequent.   

Aber mal Butter bei die Fische: Werden bei miesem Wetter und Langeweile noch gekürzt. Hab alles nur so zusammengesteckt, wie es rumlag, weil sehr fickrig auf Fahrradfahren.



Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Das kommt bestimmt noch, genau wie der fehlende Gummipöppel im Sitzrohr zur Fox Transfer Stütze
> Sonst: geile Karre!
> Viel Spaß!



Merci! Der Gummipopel war ebenfalls ein Opfer der brutalen Gier auf Fahrradspaß. Der kommt auch noch.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. August 2016)

Yesss, Hauptsache Fahren! Das Wetter muss man ja ausnutzen, vor allem mit 'nem neuen Bike...


----------



## RaulEndymion (28. August 2016)

Geometron in der Sonne


----------



## MetalWolf (28. August 2016)

Innenraumvergrößerung inkl variablen Parkplätzen abgeschlossen


----------



## EddyAC (31. August 2016)

Hi Leute,
hier mein ION 16 mit oldschoolsündigen 26" Laufrädern ;-) 
Momentan in Oberanmergau unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EddyAC (31. August 2016)

Mit dem Nicolai im Focus Bikepark Oberammergau


----------



## Sentilo (1. September 2016)

Wie heißt die Farbe, wenn ich fragen darf? Find ich sehr schön, mal was anderes ...


----------



## dek (1. September 2016)

Endlich wieder Nicolai.


----------



## provester (1. September 2016)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Wie heißt die Farbe, wenn ich fragen darf? Find ich sehr schön, mal was anderes ...



Müsste Orange-Eloxal sein - leider nicht mehr erhältlich...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. September 2016)

provester schrieb:


> Müsste Orange-Eloxal sein - leider nicht mehr erhältlich...


Und ich hätte geschworen, dass es Bronze - Elox ist !


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. September 2016)

@DEK
Is das dem @Simbl seins (das Bike des Monats aus'm Winter)? Interessanter LRS mit den eingefärbten Speichen, sieht gut aus!


----------



## ThereWillBeCake (1. September 2016)

Wenn hier schon Farben diskutiert werden und da son schönes ION 20 steht, gibts Semi-Permeable Yellow Glaze eigentlich noch?


----------



## dek (1. September 2016)

@Kafeeklicker

Ja genau. Das war dem Simbl Seins.
Der LRS ist von meinem alten bike.
Ich hätte lieber komplett schwarze Speichen.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. September 2016)

Ich finde dieses Speichen Kreuz cool - sieht auf den 1. Blick aus,als gäbe es nur diese weißen Speichen. Aber du kannst sie schwarz anmalen oder folieren, wenn du es nicht magst...


----------



## dek (1. September 2016)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (7. September 2016)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Hm ich wollte halt nen Flatbar und dachte des Rot ergänzt das Farbkonzept etwas.
> 
> Erstmal lasse ich den so.



ich find das rot am lenker grade gut. ich würds so lassen


----------



## EddyAC (7. September 2016)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Wie heißt die Farbe, wenn ich fragen darf? Find ich sehr schön, mal was anderes ...


Das ist orange elox ! Wirkt bei jeder Lichtquelle anders ;-) Danke Dir !


----------



## Destroy104 (12. September 2016)

Na dann möchte ich doch auch mal zeigen was ich habe, ich bin grade mitten im umbau 
die Raceface Kettenführung und der bashguard musste mittlerweile einer Carbocage Demo DH platz machen, ausserdem wurde das Bremssystem erneuert und die Code R durch Hope Tech V4 ersetzt der Dämpfer ist als nächstes fällig nur bin ich mir noch nicht sicher welches gute stück am besten rein soll. #UfoST #OldButtGold


----------



## Jack22001 (19. September 2016)

Vorher




Nachher


----------



## Phil-Joe (19. September 2016)

Auch ein tolles Bike!


----------



## Mephisto_ (22. September 2016)

Auch mal wieder ein bisschen was geändert


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. September 2016)

Coole Kette! Neben den anderen tollen Teilen, meine ich.


----------



## Mephisto_ (22. September 2016)

Danke, die Kette ist so nen schöner unnötiger Schnick Schnack.


----------



## RaulEndymion (2. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hey, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach Bildern von Bikes mit dem chemical green bzw. atomic yellow und rotem extra love bzw. roten Anbauteilen/Eloxalteilen. Evtl. hat hier jemand passende Bilder/Links zur hand, bevor ich mich in den ganzen threads dämlich suche.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute, habe gerade die WoM vor mir liegen und eine ziemlich geile neue Variostütze entdeckt! Gibt es erstmal exklusive bei Liteville, aber es soll dann auch eine OEM Variante geben:

http://www.eightpins.at/de/index/

Gruß


----------



## wildbiker (5. Oktober 2016)

Kenn ich schon...War auf der eurobike schon zu sehen..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. Oktober 2016)

war ja nicht dort... Musste also auf die Zeitung warten


----------



## accutrax (5. Oktober 2016)

oder die news lesen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/09/02/eurobike-2016-eightpins/

gruss accu


----------



## pfalz (5. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (7. Oktober 2016)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach Bildern von Bikes mit dem chemical green bzw. atomic yellow und rotem extra love bzw. roten Anbauteilen/Eloxalteilen. Evtl. hat hier jemand passende Bilder/Links zur hand, bevor ich mich in den ganzen threads dämlich suche.
> 
> Danke im voraus!


Zwar kein chemical green, aber Farbkombo grün/rot:
http://amok-bikes.de/images/stories/zweiraeder/nicolai ion16_650b.jpg


----------



## damien_1427 (9. Oktober 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> Na dann möchte ich doch auch mal zeigen was ich habe, ich bin grade mitten im umbau
> die Raceface Kettenführung und der bashguard musste mittlerweile einer Carbocage Demo DH platz machen, ausserdem wurde das Bremssystem erneuert und die Code R durch Hope Tech V4 ersetzt der Dämpfer ist als nächstes fällig nur bin ich mir noch nicht sicher welches gute stück am besten rein soll. #UfoST #OldButtGold



Geiles Teil! Zwecks Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 oder R2C sind die einzig logische Wahl. M/M oder M/H Tune, je nach deinen Vorlieben


----------



## Destroy104 (10. Oktober 2016)

damien_1427 schrieb:


> Geiles Teil! Zwecks Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 oder R2C sind die einzig logische Wahl. M/M oder M/H Tune, je nach deinen Vorlieben


 dann scheine ich ja intuitiv richtig gehandelt zu haben, habe mir einen 2016 vivid r2c eingebaut mit mm tune. bin soweit auch ganz zufreiden, nur scheint er mit dem rahmen nicht optimal zu arbeiten, wenn der Dämpfer maximal entspannt ist und ich das gesamte rad anhebe habe ich nochmal ein ausfallen der schwinge von 1mm, was auch deutlich hörbar ist. bei Sprüngen macht es sich durch ein klong bemerkbar, also ein hörbarer Anschlag bei der maximalen Entspannung. wenn jemand hilfe weis


----------



## damien_1427 (10. Oktober 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> dann scheine ich ja intuitiv richtig gehandelt zu haben, habe mir einen 2016 vivid r2c eingebaut mit mm tune. bin soweit auch ganz zufreiden, nur scheint er mit dem rahmen nicht optimal zu arbeiten, wenn der Dämpfer maximal entspannt ist und ich das gesamte rad anhebe habe ich nochmal ein ausfallen der schwinge von 1mm, was auch deutlich hörbar ist. bei Sprüngen macht es sich durch ein klong bemerkbar, also ein hörbarer Anschlag bei der maximalen Entspannung. wenn jemand hilfe weis



Wie rum hast du den vivid eingebaut? Schick mal ein aktuelles Bild der einbausituation.


----------



## Destroy104 (10. Oktober 2016)

damien_1427 schrieb:


> Wie rum hast du den vivid eingebaut? Schick mal ein aktuelles Bild der einbausituation.



ich habe leider grade keine Cam, der Coil Behälter ist zum Hinterrad gerichtet, so wie der zuvor verbaute Xfusion, wie hier zu sehen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeig-was-du-hast-teil-2.435115/page-393#post-14050694 . Nach messen beider dämpfer konnte ich auch keine differenz in der länge feststellen.


----------



## damien_1427 (10. Oktober 2016)

Okay, das ist schon mal richtig herum in der 195mm konfiguration. Wenn du sagst der Hinterbau sackt beim anheben ab, dann kann nur spiel in den Buchsen sein. Kann es sein dass dein XFusion 12,0mm Buchsen hatte? Klappert der Dämpfer? Lege mal einen Finger an die hintere Aufnahme (zwischen Achse und dämpferauge) wenn du nun mit der anderen Hand den hauptrahmen anhebst, merkst du ob spiel drin ist oder nicht.


----------



## Destroy104 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ja der X Fusion hat andere Dämpferbolzen, aber vor einbau wurde ein neuer satz Dämpferbolzen passend zum Dämpfer bei Nicolai gekauft. stell dir vor deine Karre steht da. DU hast kein körpergewicht drauf, dein Dämpfer ist also voll entspannt. nun hebst du gedacht den hinterbau an und hast dabei das Gefühl das die Kolbenstange des Dämpfers nochmal, wie durch Zauberhand, einen mm frei gibt und der hinterbau so halt noch etwas absack. dabei habe ich ein akustisches sowie gefühltes feedback.


----------



## pfalz (10. Oktober 2016)

Lagerspiel am Schwingenlager (nicht an der Dämpferaufnahme) geprüft? Da hatte ich bei meinem UFO manchmal Spiel....


----------



## damien_1427 (11. Oktober 2016)

pfalz schrieb:


> Lagerspiel am Schwingenlager (nicht an der Dämpferaufnahme) geprüft? Da hatte ich bei meinem UFO manchmal Spiel....



 wie hast du denn das fertig gebracht? Da müssen ja die riesen Lager komplett ausgeschlagen gewesen sein.

@Destroy ich kann mir gut vorstellen welches "Gefühl" du meinst, quasi wie ausgeschlagene Buchsen. Kannst du feststellen ob das Geräusch vom Dämpfer kommt? Den ansonsten mal ausbauen, Feder raus und schauen ob die Kolbenstange über die gesamte Länge sauber läuft. 
Vielleicht kommt es von der Feder? Hast du zu wenig Vorspannung drauf, dass diese beim anheben des Rads klappern kann?


----------



## Destroy104 (11. Oktober 2016)

ich hatte vor neueinbau alle lager neu gefettet, die schwinge ist bombenfest. das akustische und gefühlte feedback bezieht sich wirklich nur darauf das der dämpfer nochmal weg frei gibt. ich bin mir nicht sicher es klingt entweder, als würede die schwinge den rahmen berühren, oder als wenn der kolben des dämpfers gegen das gehüse (raus)gezogen wird.

@damien_1427 Vorspannung der feder liegt bei 1,2 Umdrehung, rs schreibt ja maximal 2 . der dämpfer entspannt sich ohne feder auch ohne Probleme, Kolbenstange und Dichtungen sind sauber und ölverlust ist auch keiner vorhanden. spiel fühle ich in keiner situation, weder beim einfedern noch beim normalen ausfedern, er arbeitet wahrlich jeden millimeter unebenheit der strasse aus, erst wenn das rad in einen sprung geht habe ich ein gefühltes und gehörtes anschlagen, wie oben beschrieben. ich versuche mal ein video im laufe des tages hochzuladen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht hat sich der Gummipuffer, der innen für den Endanschlag zuständig ist (sofern überhaupt vorhanden) verabschiedet?


----------



## Destroy104 (11. Oktober 2016)

den gedanken hatte ich auch schon. ich habe mir grade mal den aufbau angesehen, hat der vivid überhaupt nen anschlagdämpfer?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. Oktober 2016)

Die Gummidichtung bei den Service Kit Nr.15 Teilen(linke Bildseite) im Spare Part Katalog? Oder einfach ein Montagefehler von RS ab Werk?
Sollte die Schwinge wirklich am Rahmen anschlagen, würdest du das doch ziemlich schnell am beschädigten Lack sehen können.


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2016)

Wenn der Dämpfer neu ist würde ich ihn zu Sram schicken, geht recht schnell bei denen.
Geht aber nur über einen Händler. Von Privat nehmen die nichts an.


----------



## Destroy104 (11. Oktober 2016)

die passen mir den dämpfer dann an den rahmen an? dann würde ich das machen, will den dämpfer ja nicht zerstören.


----------



## guru39 (11. Oktober 2016)

Das muss der Händler dann abklären.


----------



## Destroy104 (11. Oktober 2016)

alles klar, da danke ich erstmal soweit allen für die nette hilfe und werde heute mal den den radladen meines vertrauens konsultieren


----------



## damien_1427 (13. Oktober 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> alles klar, da danke ich erstmal soweit allen für die nette hilfe und werde heute mal den den radladen meines vertrauens konsultieren



Hast du schon ein Statement vom Shop?


----------



## Destroy104 (13. Oktober 2016)

Ja, der laden würde ihn mir einsenden und meinte das problem würde sram "eigentlich" lösen können müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (13. Oktober 2016)

ION 16 2016




Steht auch zum Verkauf, komplett oder in Teilen.
Bei Interesse gerne PN, oder Anfrage im Bikemarkt
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/845589-nicolai-ion-16-grosse-m-hope-xx1-27-5


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Oktober 2016)

Schönes Rad!


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Schönes Rad!



ja, aber so kurz


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Oktober 2016)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Steht auch zum Verkauf, komplett oder in Teilen.


@guru39
Das mit der Länge oder Kürze ist vielleicht der Grund des Verkaufes?!


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @guru39
> Das mit der Länge oder Kürze ist vielleicht der Grund des Verkaufes?!



Bestimmt sogar.



Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> will kommendes Jahr mal was "Längeres" fahren ;-)


----------



## Canyon-Freak (13. Oktober 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @guru39
> Das mit der Länge oder Kürze ist vielleicht der Grund des Verkaufes?!


 ja genau ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Oktober 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bestimmt sogar.


Ich Doofie! Hab's doch auch vorher irgendwo schon gelesen...


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Oktober 2016)

Lang ist das neue 27.5


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2016)

Länger war schon immer besser


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2016)

Länger und gute Technik ist natürlich unschlagbar 

G.


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2016)




----------



## wowbagger (28. Oktober 2016)

Muss auch mal wieder mein oldscool Moped Posten weil 1. heute geile Tour gefahren und 2. neuer geiler Lenker











Sorry, nur Handypics...
Gruss an Guru, das Grüne lebt auch noch und wird hergenommen (kurz und 26" kommt eh bald wieder )
Mfg
Wowbagger


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2016)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Gruss an Guru, das Grüne lebt auch noch und wird hergenommen (kurz und 26" kommt eh bald wieder )
> Mfg
> Wowbagger


----------



## guru39 (2. November 2016)

Ich weiß es hat nichts mit Nicolai zu tun, wollte es aber trotzdem zeigen 


Sorry.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. November 2016)

Nach dem Gurumetron eine Gurudrohne?
Schönes Land, da unten!


----------



## mpmarv (11. November 2016)

Hab ich was überscrollt? Oder geht es um Landschaftsaufnahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. November 2016)

Vielleicht wohnt @guru39 irgendwo da unten..
Hoffe nicht, dass das eine GoPro Drohne ist, weil die ja abstürzen können!?


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Vielleicht wohnt @guru39 irgendwo da unten..
> Hoffe nicht, dass das eine GoPro Drohne ist, weil die ja abstürzen können!?



Nein ist nicht das Gopro Gedöhns. Ich hab die Yuneec Q500+.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. November 2016)

Du warst ganz schön hoch!


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2016)

450m. Da geht aber noch mehr


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. November 2016)




----------



## aka (14. November 2016)

Helius CC in xl, dank updates besser als je: dropper stütze, dazu eine schwinge mit ordentlich reifenfreiheit 
Ich glaub ich brauch die nächsten 10a nix anderes


----------



## boesA_moench (15. November 2016)

Sontags- Ausflug:


----------



## WODAN (15. November 2016)

Cool.  u


aka schrieb:


> Helius CC in xl, dank updates besser als je: dropper stütze, dazu eine schwinge mit ordentlich reifenfreiheit
> Ich glaub ich brauch die nächsten 10a nix anderes



Update bei N bekommen? FR Schwinge, stealth Bohrung, Zugführung. Was noch?


----------



## aka (15. November 2016)

WODAN schrieb:


> Cool.  u
> 
> 
> Update bei N bekommen? FR Schwinge, stealth Bohrung, Zugführung. Was noch?


Sitzrohr 30.9. schwinge ist glaub ich AC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (16. November 2016)

Cool.. würde mich auch interessieren ob bei N upgraten lassen.....kostenpunkt?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kloetenkoem (18. November 2016)

Ich war ein Ion:





Die Deville ist schon ein anderer Schnack als 'ne Pike


----------



## der-gute (20. November 2016)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Die Deville ist schon ein anderer Schnack als 'ne Pike



Stimmt. Spricht Französisch und is nie da


----------



## BillMeyer (20. November 2016)

Heidelberg's schönste Aussicht mit G13 & halbem ION16.


----------



## Tomasek (21. November 2016)

Wie sollte ich das Fotos gebn?Danke


----------



## wowbagger (22. November 2016)

@Guru: die Nebelmaschine da ist Phillipsburg,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (22. November 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Stimmt. Spricht Französisch und is nie da


Das du das sagst war klar. Ich melde mich wieder, wenn Madame auf Kur geht


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2016)

wowbagger schrieb:


> @Guru: die Nebelmaschine da ist Phillipsburg,oder?



Fast  Die Nebelmaschine ist das Mannheimer Großkraftwerk.


----------



## Timmy35 (30. November 2016)

Bausatz ist da:




Ich wollte es eigentlich erst am WE zusammenbauen.......

Ich glaube ich bin dann mal schrauben!


----------



## der-gute (30. November 2016)

GGGGGgggggggeilllll!!!!!!!11111Elf


----------



## wildbiker (30. November 2016)

Ich sehe nur schwarzes..

 Geometron?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy35 (30. November 2016)

Jupp, G13


----------



## RaulEndymion (1. Dezember 2016)

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau. 
Bin auf das fertige Radl gespannt.


----------



## BillMeyer (1. Dezember 2016)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Bausatz ist da:
> Anhang anzeigen 551131
> 
> Ich wollte es eigentlich erst am WE zusammenbauen.......
> ...



sehr schön, wünsche viel Spaß beim Aufbau, wobei ich dachte, die Räder kommen komplett Aufgebaut von Nicolai.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. Dezember 2016)

@BillMeyer 
Ich glaube, es gibt 2 Varianten,
-Bausatz (wie ihn z.B. der Guru kriegen würde) und 
-Lenker gerade und los.
Wenn ich falsch liege:


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @BillMeyer
> Ich glaube, es gibt 2 Varianten,
> -Bausatz (wie ihn z.B. der Guru kriegen würde) und
> -Lenker gerade und los.
> Wenn ich falsch liege:



Timmy wollte das RaTT selbst aufbauen. Macht ja auch SpazZ sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (1. Dezember 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Timmy wollte das RaTT selbst aufbauen. Macht ja auch SpazZ sowas



@guru39 hat für mich gebaut. Macht auch Spaß  Ergebnis ebenfalls sehr geil und seit 2 Wochen ist das Rad hauptsächlich im Wald...


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2016)

THX


----------



## Timmy35 (1. Dezember 2016)

Zitat Tim Taylor:
"Was Du nicht selbst zusammengebaut hast, gehört Dir auch nicht richtig"

Und ganz wichtig:
"Anleitung? Was interessiert mich die Meinung der Fabrik, wie das zusammengebaut werden soll."

Ich hab den Bausatz quasi hier oben abgefangen. Wäre sinnlos gewesen, den 2 x durch Deutschland zu karren...


----------



## Timmy35 (1. Dezember 2016)

Zwischenstand:



 

Endlich ein Rad, zu dem der Sattel passt ;-)


----------



## Horst42 (1. Dezember 2016)

Zwar nicht selber aufgebaut, dafür lecker und komplett !


----------



## Timmy35 (1. Dezember 2016)

Ist das Bronze? Hatte ich auch erst überlegt. Sieht super aus.


----------



## Horst42 (1. Dezember 2016)

Danke, jo is Bronze und die haben genau den Ton getroffen den ich mir vorgestellt habe. Alle 3 Muster sahen vor Ort anders aus.
Schwarz matt wäre aber auch meine Alternative gewesen, auch legga !


----------



## BillMeyer (2. Dezember 2016)

da hier ja gerade G13 Party ist -> ebenfalls zusammengebaut und seit 2 Wochen am Rollen



 

Aufbau & Bild von @guru39 - Alles Tip Top & sehr zu Empfehlen


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2016)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Zwischenstand:
> Anhang anzeigen 551467
> 
> Endlich ein Rad, zu dem der Sattel passt ;-)



Der Sattel ist ja Gottvoll  

Sowas hatte ich auch mal (zum SpazZ) montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (2. Dezember 2016)

man kann ein Rad halt durch ein einziges Teil (Sattel) hässlich machen...


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich fand eher das ich den Sattel durch das Rad hässlich gemacht habe


----------



## pratt (2. Dezember 2016)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Zwischenstand:
> Anhang anzeigen 551467
> 
> Endlich ein Rad, zu dem der Sattel passt ;-)


Ich dachte beim ersten Blick auf das Bild: der Sattel muss als erstes getauscht werden.
Sonst ist das Rad aber sehr schön 
Was hast Du für eine Rahmengröße?


----------



## BillMeyer (2. Dezember 2016)

pratt schrieb:


> Ich dachte beim ersten Blick auf das Bild: der Sattel muss als erstes getauscht werden.
> Sonst ist das Rad aber sehr schön
> Was hast Du für eine Rahmengröße?



Witzig, das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Der Sattel kann gar nichts...
Rahmengröße ist XL


----------



## Timmy35 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte den auch nur zum Spass montiert, aber der normale Sattel sieht jetzt echt etwas klein an den Rad aus. Mal sehen was ich da mache.


----------



## Timmy35 (2. Dezember 2016)

Aus dem Schrauben am WE wird wohl nichts mehr:


 

Nur noch Bremsleitungen kürzen und entlüften. Habe aber keine Bremsflüssigkeit, weil immer nur Magura gefahren. Bei dem Rahmen fällte es aber gar nicht auf, dass die hintere Leitung nicht gekürzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (2. Dezember 2016)

Horst42 schrieb:


> Zwar nicht selber aufgebaut, dafür lecker und komplett !Anhang anzeigen 551477



Bronze


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Dezember 2016)

Yeah haw! Das G13 ist ein ganz großer Wurf. Das erste 29" welches mit wirklich sehr gut gefällt. Top!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Horst42 (3. Dezember 2016)

Und weil ich es auch so geil finde, hier noch mal der Farbton in artgerechter Umgebung.


----------



## Horst42 (3. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Timmy35 (3. Dezember 2016)

Beim ersten Anstieg war ich etwas enttäuscht, ich kam auch nicht weiter als mit dem Helius bis die Traktion abbrach. Als ich den aber abgestiegen war, hatten die FiveTen auch keinen Grip. Unter dem Laub war der Waldboden komplett gefroren und glatt. Da geht bei richtigen Wetter noch einiges. Bin jetzt auch echt glücklich, dass ich XL genommen habe. Fühlt sich nicht sperrig an. Nur in den Wochen zwischen dem Pufftreffen und der Lieferung kamen mir immer wieder Zweifel, weil der Rahmen von den Daten riesig ist. Ich glaube, ich probiere sogar mal einen 50mm-Vorbau aus.


----------



## Phil-Joe (6. Dezember 2016)

Horst42 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 551811



Also gegen das Nicolai sieht das Rotwild wie ein Spielzeug aus ... Wahnsinn!


----------



## JohVir (11. Januar 2017)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Also gegen das Nicolai sieht das Rotwild wie ein Spielzeug aus ... Wahnsinn!



Echt verrückt heutzutage. Da geht einer mit nem G13 raus und nimmt zum Spielen während der Pause das RC MTB mit.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Horst42 (11. Januar 2017)

... die Frau braucht ja auch nen fahrbereiten Untersatz!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. Januar 2017)

So, noch nicht ganz fertig, aber....


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. Januar 2017)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Beim ersten Anstieg war ich etwas enttäuscht, ich kam auch nicht weiter als mit dem Helius bis die Traktion abbrach. Als ich den aber abgestiegen war, hatten die FiveTen auch keinen Grip. Unter dem Laub war der Waldboden komplett gefroren und glatt. Da geht bei richtigen Wetter noch einiges. Bin jetzt auch echt glücklich, dass ich XL genommen habe. Fühlt sich nicht sperrig an. Nur in den Wochen zwischen dem Pufftreffen und der Lieferung kamen mir immer wieder Zweifel, weil der Rahmen von den Daten riesig ist. Ich glaube, ich probiere sogar mal einen 50mm-Vorbau aus.




Ich fahre mein Nicolai Helius AM auch in XL und bereue keineswegs das ich einen Rahmen in XL genommen habe...

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2017)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> So, noch nicht ganz fertig, aber....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 563678




Jepp, nur noch den Rahmen tauschen, dann ists fertig für diesen Thread 

G.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. Januar 2017)

Nenene... der Rahmen bleibt... kein Carbongedöne oder so...

Ich mag den sehr und hab schon viele Kilometer mit dem runtergespult, den geb ich nicht mehr weg.


----------



## ThereWillBeCake (11. Januar 2017)

Ich glaub er hat sich darauf bezogen dass das hier ein Nicolai-spezifischer Bilder-Thread ist, dein Rahmen aber eben kein Nicolai ist..


----------



## Timmy35 (11. Januar 2017)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mein Nicolai Helius AM auch in XL und bereue keineswegs das ich einen Rahmen in XL genommen habe...
> 
> Wie groß bist du?



Ich bin 1,90m


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (12. Januar 2017)

ThereWillBeCake schrieb:


> Ich glaub er hat sich darauf bezogen dass das hier ein Nicolai-spezifischer Bilder-Thread ist, dein Rahmen aber eben kein Nicolai ist..



Ohhh... ich Depp... sollte mal eher ein Bild von meinem Helius AM einstellen, was? :-D


@Timmy35
na Hallelujia, bin ebenfalls 1,90 groß und XL passt wie angegosse... L wäre definitiv zu klein für mich gewesen (habs probiert)

Auf jeden Fall ein schickes Nicolai!


----------



## Seppl- (12. Januar 2017)

Hey, hab da gerade etwas geschenkt bekommen 

Nicolai Nucleon ST


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2017)

Wasn Monster


----------



## RaulEndymion (12. Januar 2017)

Wow!
Wo bekommt man denn sowas einfach so geschenkt? 
Viel Spaß mit dem Schmuckstück.


----------



## Seppl- (12. Januar 2017)

RaulEndymion schrieb:


> Wow!
> Wo bekommt man denn sowas einfach so geschenkt?
> Viel Spaß mit dem Schmuckstück.


Puh es gibt einfach tolle Menschen und wer gutes tut dem wiederfährt gelegentlich auch gutes 

Falls mir jemand bisschen mehr zum Rad erzählen kann, ich bin gespannt. Hab was gehört bezüglich nur einer gewissen Anzahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2017)

Das Ding ist absolut geil, das musst du behalten.

Der "Wert" ist relativ, sowas ist höchstens für etwaige Sammler was wert, wenns die überhaupt gibt.


----------



## der-gute (12. Januar 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Puh es gibt einfach tolle Menschen und wer gutes tut dem wiederfährt gelegentlich auch gutes



Wenn einem so viel Gutes widerfährt...
Das ist schon einen Asbach Uralt wert


----------



## Seppl- (12. Januar 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wenn einem so viel Gutes widerfährt...
> Das ist schon einen Asbach Uralt wert


Glaub mir mein lieber, wenn der Arm wieder läuft revanchiere ich mich <3 ob mit Asbach Uralt kann ich nicht versprechen


----------



## der-gute (12. Januar 2017)

Bitte, bitte, bitte kein Weinbrand.

und revanchieren wirst du dich nicht, basta!


----------



## dangerousD (12. Januar 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hey, hab da gerade etwas geschenkt bekommen
> 
> Nicolai Nucleon ST
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 564025 Anhang anzeigen 564026 Anhang anzeigen 564027 Anhang anzeigen 564029 Anhang anzeigen 564031 Anhang anzeigen 564032 Anhang anzeigen 564034 Anhang anzeigen 564035 Anhang anzeigen 564036



Voll Moto, der Hobel


----------



## Seppl- (12. Januar 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte, bitte kein Weinbrand.
> 
> und revanchieren wirst du dich nicht, basta!


Scheiss auf Revanche! Guten Menschen gibt man paar Bierchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (12. Januar 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hey, hab da gerade etwas geschenkt bekommen
> 
> Nicolai Nucleon ST
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 564025 Anhang anzeigen 564026 Anhang anzeigen 564027 Anhang anzeigen 564029 Anhang anzeigen 564031 Anhang anzeigen 564032 Anhang anzeigen 564034 Anhang anzeigen 564035 Anhang anzeigen 564036



Ein Monument von einem Bike. Glückwunsch dazu!
(Eine Klitzekleinigkeit vielleicht: ersetze die Hopes durch Gustavs, dann passt alles.)


----------



## Seppl- (12. Januar 2017)

Danke dir, sicher ne Möglichkeit, mal sehen was passiert


----------



## JensXTR (15. Januar 2017)

.....Heute ein wenig im Schnee gespielt....


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. Januar 2017)

Der Nucleon Baukrahn war lange Zeit mein Traumbike Auch heute noch finde ich es einfach geil.


----------



## Bohlig (21. Januar 2017)

Kurze Runde durch Miltenberg 
old and gold


----------



## nightprowler (22. Januar 2017)

Miltenberg,

Faust Bier im Riesen,lecker lecker.

Coole Trails habt ihr da unten.

Bin Ostern da, dann mit E-bike.Man wird halt älter.

Uwe


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (25. Januar 2017)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. Januar 2017)

Geile Hochprofil Felgen


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Januar 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Geile Hochprofil Felgen



Jap, aber wie man sieht, scheint das neuartige Sub Zero H20  doch etwas anfällig zu sein...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## planlos69 (2. Februar 2017)

Dann Zeig ich auch mal her...
einmal Bass TFR und Helius AFR



 

 


grüße Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (21. Februar 2017)

bei der Wurzelpassage in Eppelheim gibt es nicht nur schöne Räder, @guru39 macht auch geile Bilder 
Hier zu besichtigen, mein Nicolai G-13


----------



## krawa (10. März 2017)

So, nun ist er fertig und für gut befunden.
Ion G16 in XL


----------



## guru39 (10. März 2017)

mainz wird auch schwatz


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (10. März 2017)




----------



## xMARTINx (11. März 2017)




----------



## dangerousD (11. März 2017)

xMARTINx schrieb:


>


Schick. Jetzt doch wieder Gänge? Warst doch Eingangrad-Fan...


----------



## DJT (15. März 2017)

Am Sonntag wurde das frisch aufgebaute Ion eingeweiht 
Viel Spaß beim rätseln


----------



## xMARTINx (15. März 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Schick. Jetzt doch wieder Gänge? Warst doch Eingangrad-Fan...



Ja war bzw bin ich. Allerdings für die Heimrunde zu anstrengend. Ist so halt wenigstens ein wenig flexibler


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2017)

DJT schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wurde das frisch aufgebaute Ion eingeweiht
> Viel Spaß beim rätseln





Cool. Nur das mit dem rätseln verstehe ich nicht.

Ist aber kein Geodingsbumms....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (16. März 2017)

Er will sicher, das wir raten, wo das is


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. März 2017)

Schön ist es dort. Geile Location geiles Bike


----------



## DJT (16. März 2017)

DJT schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim rätseln





guru39 schrieb:


> Ist aber kein Geodingsbumms....?



Ich bin Hellseher


----------



## US. (17. März 2017)

DJT schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wurde das frisch aufgebaute Ion eingeweiht
> Viel Spaß beim rätseln



Pinzgau?


----------



## LarsTragl (17. März 2017)

Servus,

hier mal mein Schatz. Ich glaube es geht schon fast als "vintage" durch - mit 26" Rädern und geradem 580er Lenker. 

Ein Helius CC aus dem Jahr 2008. Gekauft habe ich es damals hauptsächlich, weil es eine anständige Lösung für die Rohloff bot. Jetzt 10 Jahre später bin ich immer noch extrem glücklich damit. Im Laufe der Zeit sind die Magura Bremsen durch XT und die Magura Menja Gabel durch eine Reba ersetzt worden. Letztere hat dafür gesorgt, dass es noch schwarzer wird - es soll ja zur Seele des Fahrers passen. 

mfg Flo


----------



## DJT (18. März 2017)

US. schrieb:


> Pinzgau?



Allgäu 

Bezüglich rätseln... die geschulten Augen sind wohl rar  Kaum lässt man den Zughalter am Steuerrohr weg meint anscheindend jeder es ist ein normales Ion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (19. März 2017)

Was ists denn nun?

Ein tailor made Ion oder ein g16/geometron?

Würd mich mal interessieren was du fürn

LW-reach-stack-KSlänge-ORlänge und tretlagerhöhe fährst...?

Welche gabel ists?


----------



## DJT (19. März 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> Was ists denn nun?
> Ein tailor made Ion oder ein g16/geometron?


Beides 



trailterror schrieb:


> Würd mich mal interessieren was du fürn
> LW-reach-stack-KSlänge-ORlänge und tretlagerhöhe fährst...?



Hab gestern zufällig gesehen dass das Argon GLF in M mit Kettenstrebe auf minimum fast identisch ist, bis auf Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel.
Bringt Dir aber eh nix da du ja nicht weißt wie groß ich bin und wie ich fahr 



trailterror schrieb:


> Welche gabel ists?



Lyrik Boost 180


----------



## trailterror (20. März 2017)

DJT schrieb:


> Bringt Dir aber eh nix da du ja nicht weißt wie groß ich bin und wie ich fahr



Klar weiss ich das, beides 

Interessieren tut michs immer noch, gern auch PN


----------



## guru39 (20. März 2017)

DJT schrieb:


> Beides



Tailormadegeometronlight also.


----------



## DerMolch (21. März 2017)




----------



## guru39 (21. März 2017)

nice


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2017)

Ganz schön geil!


----------



## Timmy35 (21. März 2017)

Endlich mal wieder Farbe!!

Richtig perfekt wären jetzt noch Maxxis-Reifen von früher mit dem Orangen-Strich umlaufend.


----------



## guru39 (21. März 2017)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder Farbe!!
> 
> Richtig perfekt wären jetzt noch Maxxis-Reifen von früher mit dem Orangen-Strich umlaufend.


 ja ja....am besten noch in 26"


----------



## justanicename (21. März 2017)

Ist das Jägermeister oder Flashy Orange? Würde auf ersteres tippen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (21. März 2017)

Sollte Jägermeister Glossy Orange sein.


----------



## RaulEndymion (21. März 2017)

Auf jeden Fall schön knallig.


----------



## AK47 (21. März 2017)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 586681 Anhang anzeigen 586682 Anhang anzeigen 586683


Abartig geile Farbkombi!! Daumen hoch!!!


----------



## Neubeuern (22. März 2017)

Scharfes Gerät. Ich suche gerade orange Griffe. Welche sind da bei Dir drauf?


----------



## DerMolch (22. März 2017)

Das sind Griffe von RaceFace


----------



## Neubeuern (22. März 2017)

Danke!


----------



## Specialized_man (23. März 2017)

mein erstes Nicolai ........bin schwer begeistert


----------



## RaulEndymion (31. März 2017)

Update für 2017

Gabel auf 180mm getravelt.
Decals weg
Rahmen matt
Silberne Klebefolie auf dem Carbon Unterrohrschutz


----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2017)

Sehr geiles Rad !
Welche Größe ist das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaulEndymion (31. März 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Rad !
> Welche Größe ist das ?


Das ist ein Geometron in "Long" aka. "S"


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2017)




----------



## BillMeyer (31. März 2017)

RaulEndymion schrieb:


> Update für 2017
> 
> Gabel auf 180mm getravelt.
> Decals weg
> ...



Tolles Rad 
Hast keine lust mehr den Rahmen mit Schleifvlies zu bearbeiten?
Ich habe mir überlegt dieses Jahr bei mir die Decals drauf zu kleben, werde immer gefragt was ich für ein Rad habe...


----------



## RaulEndymion (31. März 2017)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Hast keine lust mehr den Rahmen mit Schleifvlies zu bearbeiten?



Mit Schleifvlies habe ich ihn gerade wieder den "matten" Ton verpasst und dann etwas versiegelt.
Zuvor hatte ich den Rahmen ja mal mit NevrDull poliert, da hatte er dann schon recht ordentlich geglänzt.
Allerdings war mir das dann irgendwann doch zuviel "BlingBling". 

Aber in der Beziehung wechsel ich nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## BillMeyer (31. März 2017)

RaulEndymion schrieb:


> Mit Schleifvlies habe ich ihn gerade wieder den "matten" Ton verpasst und dann etwas versiegelt.
> Zuvor hatte ich den Rahmen ja mal mit NevrDull poliert, da hatte er dann schon recht ordentlich geglänzt.
> Allerdings war mir das dann irgendwann doch zuviel "BlingBling".
> 
> Aber in der Beziehung wechsel ich nach Lust und Laune.



Vorteil von RAW  Mit was hast du versiegelt?


----------



## RaulEndymion (31. März 2017)

Entweder Tiefenpfleger oder Felgenversiegelung aus dem Autobereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (1. April 2017)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. April 2017)

Das ist echt schön!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (1. April 2017)

Danke. Fährt sich mit dem 1° flacheren Lenkwinkel auch echt gut


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (2. April 2017)

So, hier nun auch mal meines 
War ganz erstaunt, nach 3 Wochen war es schon da


----------



## Timmy35 (2. April 2017)

Vielleicht gehen die kleinen Rahmen schneller, müssen nicht so lange wachsen ;-)


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2017)




----------



## Bjunior (5. April 2017)

Bin nun auch begeisterter Nicolai Besitzer


----------



## juergets (6. April 2017)

Hier mal meins, ganz normales Ion 16


----------



## Phil-Joe (7. April 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Seid ihr eigentlich mit dem Wurzelpuff bei Germanys Finest im Harz dabei. Ein Nicolai würde ich gerne mal probieren ...


----------



## Timmy35 (7. April 2017)

Nicolai ist dabei, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Rainer aus dem Wurzelpuff dazu hier hochkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. April 2017)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigentlich mit dem Wurzelpuff bei Germanys Finest im Harz dabei. Ein Nicolai würde ich gerne mal probieren ...





Timmy35 schrieb:


> Nicolai ist dabei, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Rainer aus dem Wurzelpuff dazu hier hochkommt.




Timmy hat Recht.


----------



## damien_1427 (7. April 2017)

Hab hier noch ne "neue" "alte" Rinde, aka Resterampe 2.0


----------



## Bjunior (7. April 2017)

Das stell ich mir gerade in Farbe vor. Rahmen RAW, hintere Felge gelb, vordere schwarz. Am I right?


----------



## damien_1427 (7. April 2017)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Das stell ich mir gerade in Farbe vor. Rahmen RAW, hintere Felge gelb, vordere schwarz. Am I right?



You're right, bro


----------



## AK47 (10. April 2017)

juergets schrieb:


> Hier mal meins, ganz normales Ion 16
> Anhang anzeigen 591774


Was n da für n Dämpfer drin? N Moto von Marzocchi?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. April 2017)

AK47 schrieb:


> Was n da für n Dämpfer drin? N Moto von Marzocchi?


Nein kein Zocchi ist ein EXT Storia Dämpfer


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (10. April 2017)

Moin!
Habe gerade die "_Alverde_" durchgeblättert (*dm* - Zeitschrift) und was lese ich da:


 

Klasse Sache von den Jungs - Grüße nach Lübbi!  :-D 
Ps: Vielleicht klappt es bei mir ja nächstes Jahr endlich mal mit den TdoT - Besuch..
Bis dahin genieße ich jeden Blick und jede Fahrt auf mein(em) Old Shool - Helius.
Ride On, Nicolai!
Grüße Maik


----------



## Boondog (10. April 2017)

Fuhrpark:
ION G16 27,5"
Helius TB 29"
ION 20 26"
Argon Road 28"


----------



## juergets (10. April 2017)

AK47 schrieb:


> Was n da für n Dämpfer drin? N Moto von Marzocchi?





x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Nein kein Zocchi ist ein EXT Storia Dämpfer


X_freiRider_x hat recht, ist ein ext storia lok, geht super das Ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (10. April 2017)

@Boondog 
Schöner Fuhrpark! Was wiegt denn das Argon Road?
Gruß Maik


----------



## Boondog (10. April 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Boondog
> Schöner Fuhrpark! Was wiegt denn das Argon Road?
> Gruß Maik


Knapp über 8 kg incl Pedale und Satteltasche.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (10. April 2017)

So so, Satteltasche...
Danke dir!


----------



## AK47 (11. April 2017)

Boondog schrieb:


> Fuhrpark:
> ION G16 27,5"
> Helius TB 29"
> ION 20 26"
> Argon Road 28"Anhang anzeigen 592886


Du verrückter Vogel ;-)


----------



## freesteil (15. April 2017)

Mein erstes Nicolai: ION G13 - bin mehr als begeistert und sooooo lang isses nun auch nicht.


----------



## Timmy35 (15. April 2017)

Super Farbkombi! Das Nicolai-Orange scheint genau zu den Hope-Orange zu passen.

Ist das L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freesteil (15. April 2017)

Yep, das ist L. die Hope Kurbeln passen ziemlich perfekt zum Nicolai Orange.


----------



## Bjunior (15. April 2017)

Man könnte fast vermuten dass Nicolai, da sie ja gerne hope Produkte verbauen, ihre Eloxfarben dementsprechend ausgesucht hat. Scheint ja wirklich wie die Faust aufs Auge zu passen


----------



## Helius-FR (15. April 2017)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Man könnte fast vermuten dass Nicolai, da sie ja gerne hope Produkte verbauen, ihre Eloxfarben dementsprechend ausgesucht hat. Scheint ja wirklich wie die Faust aufs Auge zu passen



Weiß jemand ob die anderen Nicolai/Hope Elox. Farben genau so gut zusammen passen?


----------



## Martin1508 (17. April 2017)

freesteil schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 594316
> 
> Mein erstes Nicolai: ION G13 - bin mehr als begeistert und sooooo lang isses nun auch nicht.



Tip Top!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## justanicename (20. April 2017)

Und hier der Schocker für alle, die keine Farbe mögen, auch wenn das Handy mit dem Atomic Yellow so seine Probleme hat.

Mit dem Antrieb hat hier ja sicher keiner ein Problem 
Macht irre Laune.

Wen es interessiert: Schwinge mit 2.8er Mutatoren, also 6mm gekürzt (obwohl nur 2.4er Reifen drin sind im Moment, aber die 3.0er Reifen lagen mir nicht, und die 2.4er Mutatoren habe ich nicht mitgenommen, da eh 2.8er Reifen rein sollen) und Druckstreben ebenso um 6mm gekürzt. Also Setup für 2.8er Reifen. Mit den 3.0 wäre es halt 6mm länger.

G16 E-BOXX3


----------



## Bjunior (20. April 2017)

Verrückt, gerade bei der Farbe 

Schande über mich, aber was sind Mutatoren?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2017)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Verrückt, gerade bei der Farbe
> 
> Schande über mich, aber was sind Mutatoren?



Des kleine Stück am Ende der Kettenstrebe, wo man die zwei Schraubenköpfe sieht.
Das ganze Rad zusammen ist dann der Mutantor 

G.


----------



## Bjunior (20. April 2017)

Ok, wieder was gelernt 

Beitrag #10.000 in diesem Thread. Gibt's jetzt was gratis?


----------



## justanicename (20. April 2017)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Ok, wieder was gelernt
> 
> Beitrag #10.000 in diesem Thread. Gibt's jetzt was gratis?



Ja, gibt es. Ne genauere Erklärung zum Muta(N)tor:
Die Teile gibt es in verschiedenen Längen. Sitzen zwischen Kettenstrebe und Horstlink. Damit lässt sich die Schwingenlänge und somit der Platz für verschiedene Reifen regulieren. Damit dann auch die Geo passt, kann man beim E-BOXX auch die Druckstreben in 6mm Schritten (bzw. durch den ET KEY in 3mm Schritten) anpassen oder auf seine Bedürfnisse anpassen.
Da die Details dazu sowohl auf der Hausmesse zu sehen, als auch in den Techsheets des E-BOXX frei zugänglich sind, dürften das keine Geheimnisse (mehr) sein. Die Schwingen-Mutatoren kommen ja beim normalen G1x teils schon zum Einsatz, zumindest gab es hier schon Bilder damit. Ob die Druckstreben-Mutation nur dem E-BOXX vorbehalten ist  weiß ich nicht. Aber so wie ich das hier in den Threads gelesen habe gab es zu den Mutatoren auch Negativ-Meinungen (Angst bzgl. Stabilität).
Ich kann da nix Negatives zu sagen und finde die Idee super.

Weitere Goodies für den 10.000sten spendet dann vermutlich die Redaktion


----------



## Bjunior (20. April 2017)

Wissen ist doch das beste Geschenk 

Tatsache, ist komplett an mir vorbeigegangen. Der Trend zu verstellbaren Ausfallenden bzw. allgemein anpassbarer Geometrie ist ja schwer zu ignorieren. Gerade gestern bin ich über die ganzen Raffinessen der Liteville Bikes gestolpert (darf man das erwähnen? Ist ja fast als würde man sich mit der Freundin über die Ex unterhalten.... genug davon) aber bei Nicolai ist mir ein Ansatz davon, allerdings nie eine extrem dahingehende Philosophie ins Auge gesprungen.

An die Redaktion: Größe L, schwarz eloxiert mit goldenen Extralove Parts bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damien_1427 (20. April 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Und hier der Schocker für alle, die keine Farbe mögen, auch wenn das Handy mit dem Atomic Yellow so seine Probleme hat.
> 
> Mit dem Antrieb hat hier ja sicher keiner ein Problem
> Macht irre Laune.
> ...



Boah is das ein Brot!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (22. April 2017)

Ernsthaft? Bauen die jetzt auch diese E-Bikes???

Mein Tag wird gerade ganz grau.....


----------



## wildbiker (22. April 2017)

Nein du siehst nur nen Prototyp..[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

hingebeamt von nem eipfone mid teletubbitabbatalk


----------



## Horst42 (22. April 2017)

Solange die damit genug Kohle verdienen, um weiterhin geile nicht E-Zossen zu entwickeln, ist doch alles gut. Leben und Leben lassen, mich begeistert E auch wohl erst mit 75.


----------



## Seneca02 (22. April 2017)

Ja und wenn ich erst mal 70 bin, gibts nichts besseres als n vernünftiges e-bike


----------



## xMARTINx (22. April 2017)

Find es auch übel, Nicolai und E-Bike passt irgendwie gar nicht. 
Klar verlangt der Markt danach aber ist Nicolai dafür bekannt Trends zu folgen? Hat N es nötig? Ich denke nicht...
Find es so schön schlimm genug fitte Menschen auf solchen Haufen zu sehen, grinsend an einem vorbeifahren was sie sonst nie schaffen würden...vom Umweltaspekt ganz zu schweigen.
Na ja...
Trotzdem natürlich viel Spaß damit.


----------



## accutrax (22. April 2017)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Find es auch übel, Nicolai und E-Bike passt irgendwie gar nicht.



nicolai befasst sich allerdings schon seit jahren mit e bikes...

den ersten bericht darüber (zumindest was den rahmen angeht ) gab es schon 2009 hier im forum

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2009/11...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

und 2011 dann eine studie mit bosch zusammen

http://extraenergy.org/main.php?language=de&id=27056


gruss accu


----------



## justanicename (22. April 2017)

Horst42 schrieb:


> Solange die damit genug Kohle verdienen, um weiterhin geile nicht E-Zossen zu entwickeln, ist doch alles gut. Leben und Leben lassen, mich begeistert E auch wohl erst mit 75.


Auch wenn wir hier in dem Thread OT werden:
Ich bin noch lange keine 75 und schleppe auch kein Übergewicht mit mir rum. Also eher derjenige von dem man eben kein E-Bike erwartet.
Trotzdem kann ich nur sagen: Macht irre Spaß auch mal ne Abfahrt 4 mal zu nehmen und nicht jedes mal die letzten Körner für den Anstieg zu verbrauchen. Und ich komme im Umkreis von 30 KM überall hin ohne Auto (wo das Bike eh nicht reinpasst) und habe dann noch Spaß an ein paar schönen Trails und fahr dann wieder heimwärts. Und das auch noch abends nach der Arbeit, bevor es dunkel wird. Das war vorher mit dem normalen Bike nicht drin. Ok, meine Kondition ist auch nicht die beste, aber trotzdem. Wenn man frühestens zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr zu Hause ist und das 4-5 Tage die Woche, dann ist genutzte Freizeit halt schon was angenehmes. Ich verstehe aber auch, wenn jemand die E Bikes nicht mag. Nur das grundlose gehate und die Unterstellung nur reiche Zahnärzte & Co. würden damit die Trails verstopfen halte ich für lächerlich.

Schönes WE und immer schön oben bleiben


----------



## böser_wolf (22. April 2017)

accutrax schrieb:


> nicolai befasst sich allerdings schon seit jahren mit e bikes...
> 
> den ersten bericht darüber (zumindest was den rahmen angeht ) gab es schon 2009 hier im forum
> 
> ...


Der Kalle ist da sehr im Thema  seine eigene E-Bikes  gibt's schon länger 
Er ist auch bei Grace, Heisenberg und dem Smart E-Bike mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (22. April 2017)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Der Kalle ist da sehr im Thema  seine eigene E-Bikes  gibt's schon länger
> Er ist auch bei Grace, Heisenberg und dem Smart E-Bike mit dabei



Right! Und gerade der Kalle ist der, von dem ich es am meisten erwarte, dass er sich damit befasst. Nicolai ist bekannt dafür, dass sie Neuigkeiten aufgeschlossen gegenüber sind und austesten. Klar wird oftmals was verworfen oder es kommt Bull Shit dabei raus. Aber nur wer Grenzen überschreitet, weiß wo seine sind und kann sie nach oben verschieben...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nichtslutz (28. April 2017)

H-Kennzeichen ist beantragt. Helius AM in L mit M Sitzrohr. Lenkwinkel auf 65° mit nem Cane Creek Angle Set.


----------



## xMARTINx (28. April 2017)




----------



## Helius-FR (28. April 2017)

Noch ein Klassiker...
Leider nicht mehr in meinem Besitz... Helius FR


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (30. April 2017)

Jetzt mit neuen Laufrädern und Vorbau


----------



## thxelf38 (3. Mai 2017)

freesteil schrieb:


> Yep, das ist L. die Hope Kurbeln passen ziemlich perfekt zum Nicolai Orange.


Wie gross bist Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (3. Mai 2017)

Argon Geometron GLF in L.
Dank an @stylehead !


----------



## provester (3. Mai 2017)

Seeeeehr lecker!!!


----------



## stylehead (3. Mai 2017)

Yeah! Ich wünsch Dir viel Freude an dem Teil!


----------



## san_andreas (3. Mai 2017)

Danke mein Bester !


----------



## xMARTINx (3. Mai 2017)

Sehr geil!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (5. Mai 2017)




----------



## nightprowler (6. Mai 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir hier in dem Thread OT werden:
> Ich bin noch lange keine 75 und schleppe auch kein Übergewicht mit mir rum. Also eher derjenige von dem man eben kein E-Bike erwartet.
> Trotzdem kann ich nur sagen: Macht irre Spaß auch mal ne Abfahrt 4 mal zu nehmen und nicht jedes mal die letzten Körner für den Anstieg zu verbrauchen. Und ich komme im Umkreis von 30 KM überall hin ohne Auto (wo das Bike eh nicht reinpasst) und habe dann noch Spaß an ein paar schönen Trails und fahr dann wieder heimwärts. Und das auch noch abends nach der Arbeit, bevor es dunkel wird. Das war vorher mit dem normalen Bike nicht drin. Ok, meine Kondition ist auch nicht die beste, aber trotzdem. Wenn man frühestens zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr zu Hause ist und das 4-5 Tage die Woche, dann ist genutzte Freizeit halt schon was angenehmes. Ich verstehe aber auch, wenn jemand die E Bikes nicht mag. Nur das grundlose gehate und die Unterstellung nur reiche Zahnärzte & Co. würden damit die Trails verstopfen halte ich für lächerlich.
> 
> Schönes WE und immer schön oben bleiben




 Du hast 100% Recht mit deinem Statement.

Bin von den 70 auch noch entfernt und habe mir trotzdem noch ein e-bike zugelegt.

Erst mal eins fahren und dann urteilen.

Einfach nur Spass!

Habe vorher genau die selben Sprüche gekloppt,nach der ersten Probefahrt war ich eines besseren belehrt.

Viel Spassauf den Trails.

Uwe


----------



## justanicename (6. Mai 2017)

Ich kann wie gesagt verstehen, wenn diejenigen, die Trails anlegen und mit Schweiß und  Muskelkraft die dann auch fahren, angepisst sind, wenn ein sog. Zahnarzt einem die Abfahrt versaut, weil er da augenscheinlich locker den *SINGLE*trail falsch rum hoch fährt. Auch wenn das locker hochfahren immer noch ordentlich Körner kostet.
Genau das mache ich nicht, auch wenn ich (bzw. die E-Unterstützung) es könnte.
Ich nutze aber die Möglichkeit mit der Unterstützung schneller wieder nach oben zu kommen (auf anderem Weg) um die Abfahrt noch 2 mal mehr zu nehmen als sonst möglich.
Und runter bin ich nicht langsamer weil ich ein E-Bike fahre, sondern höchstens weil ich nicht so gut bin. Aber an dem Punkt war ja jeder mal. Das hat nix mit dem Bike zu tun.
Und ich motz ja auch nicht über "Bio-Biker" die Ihre erste schwierigere Abfahrt eher gemächlich angehen lassen und mir deshalb im Weg stehen.
Das ist der einzige Punkt den ich als Kritik an E-Bikes nicht gelten lasse, nämlich dass man mit Motor den nicht E-Bikern im Weg steht. Und genau das bekommt man oft vorgeworfen. Irgendwie denken viele wohl, ein E-Bike bzw. korrekt Pedelec fährt auch ohne Muskelkraft mit Drehgriff wie ein Motorrad.
Aber egal: back to topic - Ich hatte Spaß und stand niemandem im Weg


----------



## nightprowler (6. Mai 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Ich kann wie gesagt verstehen, wenn diejenigen, die Trails anlegen und mit Schweiß und  Muskelkraft die dann auch fahren, angepisst sind, wenn ein sog. Zahnarzt einem die Abfahrt versaut, weil er da augenscheinlich locker den *SINGLE*trail falsch rum hoch fährt. Auch wenn das locker hochfahren immer noch ordentlich Körner kostet.
> Genau das mache ich nicht, auch wenn ich (bzw. die E-Unterstützung) es könnte.
> Ich nutze aber die Möglichkeit mit der Unterstützung schneller wieder nach oben zu kommen (auf anderem Weg) um die Abfahrt noch 2 mal mehr zu nehmen als sonst möglich.
> Und runter bin ich nicht langsamer weil ich ein E-Bike fahre, sondern höchstens weil ich nicht so gut bin. Aber an dem Punkt war ja jeder mal. Das hat nix mit dem Bike zu tun.
> ...



Geiles Teil,

habe ich zu spät gesehen,sonst hätte ich mir das zugelegt.

Kann man den Akku bei dem Bike rausnehmen?

Man soll gar nicht glauben wie anstrengend e-bike fahren sein kann, wenn man die Zusatzwatt in Geschwindigkeit aufwärts umsetzt.

Mit meinem fahr ich durch die fetten Reifen und dem satten Gewicht jetzt Trails , bei denen ich vorher verweigert hätte.
 War dieser Tage in Miltenberg, geil!

Schöne Grüsse dahin und Danke für die Megatrails.

Wie macht sich eigentlich die neue Rahmengeometrie bei den Nicolei?




Uwe


----------



## justanicename (6. Mai 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Noch ein Klassiker...
> Leider nicht mehr in meinem Besitz... Helius FR



Ist das Titan Elox und kommt die Farbe auf dem Bild halbwegs echt rüber?
Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justanicename (6. Mai 2017)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Wie macht sich eigentlich die neue Rahmengeometrie bei den Nicolei?


NicolAi mit Ai 

Ich finde die Geolution Geo super. Komme damit sehr gut klar und vermittelt ein sehr sattes und sicheres Gefühl.
Wenn man früher MX und Enduro auf dem Motorrad gefahren ist, dann fühlt sich IMHO die G-Geometrie richtiger an.
Aber ich bin auch vorher "normale" Geo gefahren und die ist auch nicht falsch.
Denke es ist Geschmacks- und Gewohnheitssache.



nightprowler schrieb:


> Kann man den Akku bei dem Bike rausnehmen?


Ja, ist (anders als noch auf der Homepage zu sehen) nach unten entnehmbar über eine Alu-Klappe.


----------



## Helius-FR (7. Mai 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Ist das Titan Elox und kommt die Farbe auf dem Bild halbwegs echt rüber?
> Gefällt mir sehr gut.



Das ist Bronze Elox.
Das Bike is schon ne Weile nicht mehr in meinem Besitz aber ich glaube die Farbe passt ganz gut auf dem Foto ?!


----------



## bubbba (7. Mai 2017)




----------



## juergets (7. Mai 2017)

juergets schrieb:


> Hier mal meins, ganz normales Ion 16
> Anhang anzeigen 591774


Das ist Titan elox


----------



## Deleted424819 (10. Mai 2017)

Nach vielen Jahren Bike Abstinenz habe ich endlich wieder ein Bike, und dazu mein erstes Nicolai, leider muß ich noch 4 Wochen warten auf die Jungfernfahrt wegen Problemen.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (10. Mai 2017)

Probleme wegen (Ketten)Wichse?


----------



## Deleted424819 (10. Mai 2017)

Ne, hab kein Imbiss für den Vorbau, keine Pedale, keine Luftpumpe und brauch für vorne nen neuen spanner


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. Mai 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir hier in dem Thread OT werden:
> Ich bin noch lange keine 75 und schleppe auch kein Übergewicht mit mir rum. Also eher derjenige von dem man eben kein E-Bike erwartet.
> Trotzdem kann ich nur sagen: Macht irre Spaß auch mal ne Abfahrt 4 mal zu nehmen und nicht jedes mal die letzten Körner für den Anstieg zu verbrauchen. Und ich komme im Umkreis von 30 KM überall hin ohne Auto (wo das Bike eh nicht reinpasst) und habe dann noch Spaß an ein paar schönen Trails und fahr dann wieder heimwärts. Und das auch noch abends nach der Arbeit, bevor es dunkel wird. Das war vorher mit dem normalen Bike nicht drin. Ok, meine Kondition ist auch nicht die beste, aber trotzdem. Wenn man frühestens zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr zu Hause ist und das 4-5 Tage die Woche, dann ist genutzte Freizeit halt schon was angenehmes. Ich verstehe aber auch, wenn jemand die E Bikes nicht mag. Nur das grundlose gehate und die Unterstellung nur reiche Zahnärzte & Co. würden damit die Trails verstopfen halte ich für lächerlich.
> 
> Schönes WE und immer schön oben bleiben


Hi Leute,
ich hatte heute das Vergnügen, zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben E-MTB fahren zu dürfen. Der Form halber: kein Nicolai, sondern ein Testbike mit Motor von Continental und ein Ghost (das hatte einen Shimano Motor).Ich bin so was von begeistert von der Fahrt und kann @justanicename nur zustimmen:
Man wird nicht vom Bike den Berg hoch gefahren sondern muss selber strampeln, aber mit der Unterstützung fällt es um einiges leichter. Trotzdem kann man - wenn man denn möchte - außer Atem geraten! Man muss nur wollen. Und dann kann man es in den Abfahrten richtig krachen lassen. Und das wirklich mehrfach hintereinander und sowas von flott; aber auch da wieder: schneller und anstrengender nur mit eigener Kraft! Und durch das Gewicht liegt das Bike ziemlich satt, selbst bei Wurzeln und Steinen.
Ich liebe mein Helius AC und genieße jeden Anstieg und jede Abfahrt damit, aber mit einem E-MTB hat man auf jeden Fall auch ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht, weil man plötzlich Wege hoch fährt, wo man nie eingebogen wäre, weil es für ein normales Bike viel zu steil  und/ oder zu steinig (wie in meinem Fall heute) ist. Bin mit einem Freund 1124 Hm auf knapp 25 Km in 1:38h Bewegungszeit gefahren - laut Strava.
Deshalb: Ich wünsche dir richtig viel Spaß mit dem E-MTB!
Grüße Maik


----------



## Deleted424819 (13. Mai 2017)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2147220]
	
[/URL]
Tadaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. Mai 2017)

Sehr schöner Aufbau! Klassiker.
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Deleted424819 (14. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank, Da ist noch sehr viel geplant


----------



## freesteil (14. Mai 2017)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Wie gross bist Du?


Bin 183 cm, das ION G13 in L passt perfekt. Vorbau fahre ich mit 35 mm recht kurz.


----------



## dek (19. Mai 2017)

Maka-2016 schrieb:


> Tadaaaaaa



Ein Virus Das hab ich auch mal gehabt als es gerade raus kam...


----------



## dek (19. Mai 2017)

Dank eines Users hier...


----------



## Deleted424819 (19. Mai 2017)

DEK schrieb:


> Ein Virus Das hab ich auch mal gehabt als es gerade raus kam...


Bin sonst nur Downhiller gefahren und nach 5-6 Jahren Bike Pause das Virus gekauft,.... Seit letzten Samstag 75km damit gefahren, ich bin mit keinem Bike bisher überhaupt solche km gefahren, gefällt mir schon recht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (19. Mai 2017)

Musste mich damals schweren Herzens davon trennen...


----------



## Simbl (26. Mai 2017)

Mein G16


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Mai 2017)

Sehr feiner Hobel [emoji7]


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. Mai 2017)

Super kiste  Bommels Gabel ?


----------



## Simbl (26. Mai 2017)

Ja, geht wirklich mega das Teil.


----------



## dek (26. Mai 2017)

Sehr schön und geile Gabel.


----------



## Freeerider81 (31. Mai 2017)

@Simbl sehr geil!
Ich sehe, wir haben den selben Geschmack! Die Gabel steh bei mir auch noch auf der Liste!
Sehr cooler Aufbau!!


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (8. Juni 2017)

Hier mein meines aktuell. Demnächst kommen noch die Mallet E Pedale mal dran zum Testen


----------



## Shimon (12. Juni 2017)

G16





Das Bike ist ein Traum.
Die Gabel und die Stütze werden noch geändert aber ansonsten bleibt es so.


----------



## Simbl (12. Juni 2017)

Das ging aber schnell, gebraucht gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimon (12. Juni 2017)

Simbl schrieb:


> Das ging aber schnell, gebraucht gekauft?



Nicht ganz, der Rahmen und Dämpfer sind neu. Den Rest hätte ich noch von meine ION 16. Die Gabel und die Stütze sind quasi das was die Restekiste noch hergibt.


----------



## JohVir (8. Juli 2017)

Hier mal wieder meins.
Hat für die Mega ne Zocchi 350 Titanium bekommen.
Gruß aus Alpe d'Huez

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2169323]
	
[/URL]


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. Juli 2017)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. Juli 2017)

JohVir schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder meins.
> Hat für die Mega ne Zocchi 350 Titanium bekommen.
> Gruß aus Alpe d'Huez
> 
> ...


Falls du noch dabei bist, @JohVir ,
viel Glück und Rock 'n Roll morgen!
Grüße Maik


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2017)

JohVir schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder meins.
> Hat für die Mega ne Zocchi 350 Titanium bekommen.
> Gruß aus Alpe d'Huez



Freu mich auf die Videos


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (9. Juli 2017)

Oh, verwackelt, schiebe gleich nochmal eines nach!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (9. Juli 2017)




----------



## dek (9. Juli 2017)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 622480 Anhang anzeigen 622479



Einfach immer wieder schön diese klassischen Rahmen.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (9. Juli 2017)

DEK schrieb:


> Einfach immer wieder schön diese klassischen Rahmen.




Dit find ick och.

Zudem der rahmen trotz der "klssischen" Geo, einen 1° flacheren Lenkwinkel sowie ein Tapered Steuerrohr hat. (Also tailor made)


----------



## dek (9. Juli 2017)

xMARTINx schrieb:


>


Hast ja immer noch keinen orangenen Hebel.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Juli 2017)

Leider nein

Wobei ich inzwischen sogar nen blauen gut finden würde.
Der Vorbau müsste halt evtl dann schwarz werden


----------



## iwals (11. Juli 2017)

ION G16 X-Mas:
- Fox Racing Shox 36 Float 27,5" 170 HSC/LSC FIT Factory auf 180 mm getravelt
- Fox Racing Shox Dämpfer Float X2 Comp-Lever, F-S, 222x70mm
- Reset Flatstack A4
Der Rest zusammengebastelt.






Grüsse aus der Schweiz
iwals


----------



## iwals (12. Juli 2017)

...noch zwei Detailfotos:






von oben und unten






Gruss
iwals


----------



## kalle Nicolai (15. Juli 2017)

Jungs , .... Echt schön aufgebaute Bikes .... Ihr macht mich immer wieder stolz .... das ist der beste Preis für die Arbeit 

gruss

Kalle Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (15. Juli 2017)

Kalle, ich weiss schon warum ich nie wieder einen anderen Fully-Rahmen haben will seit dem ich DAS Helius besitze 

Schon etwas älter aber nochmal für EURE Arbeit die Ihr euch macht und gemacht habt:


----------



## iwals (16. Juli 2017)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Jungs , .... Echt schön aufgebaute Bikes .... Ihr macht mich immer wieder stolz .... das ist der beste Preis für die Arbeit


Kalle, danke für das beste bike, das ich je hatte...

G16 nach der ersten Ausfahrt im Februar und... 






...10 Minute später






Am Schluss noch was aktuelles.


----------



## juergets (16. Juli 2017)

Hier auch meins:


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (16. Juli 2017)

Für mich das beste Bike, Danke Kalle!


----------



## MarcSchreiner (23. Juli 2017)

Ich wollte mein Ion G16 in XXL auch mal vorstellen, ist zwar noch nicht die Finale Version, aber trotzdem schön. Inzwischen ist schon eine BPP Kettenführung und ein Fox DHX2 montiert. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit 29" Laufrädern im Ion G16, hinten passts bei XXL nämlich ohne Probleme.


----------



## kloetenkoem (25. Juli 2017)

Ok, auch hier was viel zu langes

CCDB Air CS XV, Formula 35
Geht so was von ab





Das wichtigste Detail (weil ist ja ein bisschen niedriger als ein Helius):


----------



## kloetenkoem (25. Juli 2017)

Ich kann auch filigraner:

Dreck und Winterrad:
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2169079]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kloetenkoem (25. Juli 2017)

Der macht überall Spaß:
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2175824]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Mahnitu (25. Juli 2017)

Guten Abend kloetenkoem,

diese tollen Bilder... unglaublich! Leben eigentlich deine 2 Argon FR´s mit Gates noch?
Bald kann ich auch mal wieder ein Bild reinstellen...


----------



## platinboy2 (27. Juli 2017)

Malzeug ihr Nicolaner,
dann schmeiß ich meine meine alte Bergziege auch mal hier rein.
Helius ST auf Enduro, nicht so leicht wie ein modernes aber der Blick in Richtung G16 ist schon gestählt für 2018.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (27. Juli 2017)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Guten Abend kloetenkoem,
> 
> diese tollen Bilder... unglaublich! Leben eigentlich deine 2 Argon FR´s mit Gates noch?
> Bald kann ich auch mal wieder ein Bild reinstellen...



Danke mahnitu

Die beiden Rolli FRs sind gut bei anderen aufgehoben. 

Zeig mal, was du hast! Elfenbeinfarben?


----------



## drurs (27. Juli 2017)

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut....
Newmen LRS A35...[emoji106]







... 2 Monate Lieferzeit...[emoji6]


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. Juli 2017)

Sehr schön!
Und: Ist das 'ne Öhlins Gabel?
Gruß Maik


----------



## drurs (27. Juli 2017)

Ne, formula f35 (auf 170mm eingestellt)


----------



## Trashguard (27. Juli 2017)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Ich kann auch filigraner:
> 
> Dreck und Winterrad:



@kloetenkoem: Darf ich fragen, was das für eine bockstarke Gabel ist?

Würde sich hier extrem gut einfügen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ich fand, die Gabelsuche war damals das schwierigste am gesamten Projekt. Die Cube-Gabel tut was sie soll, ist aber optisch immer ein Kompromiss gewesen.

Wäre dankbar für nen Tip.

Gruß!


----------



## justanicename (27. Juli 2017)

Was wiegt so ein Gerät  komplett?
Gefällt mir optisch sehr gut (ok, bis auf die Cube Gabel)


----------



## Mahnitu (27. Juli 2017)

> Zeig mal, was du hast! Elfenbeinfarben?



Hallo kloetenkoem, 

korrekt. Mahnitu´s Standardfarbe für MTBs.  
Die "Fully Elfe... mit Riemen" ist noch nicht geboren. 
Aber eine Teileliste gibt´s gedanklich schon. W35 ist geplanter Abholtermin. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!


----------



## kloetenkoem (28. Juli 2017)

Trashguard schrieb:


> @kloetenkoem: Darf ich fragen, was das für eine bockstarke Gabel ist?
> 
> Würde sich hier extrem gut einfügen
> 
> ...


Klar: das ist die 3T Luteus II Team im Opencycle Orange. Frei bei mindestens einem Händler verfügbar;-)

Das Orange könnte etwas gedeckter als z.b. das Jägermeister-Orange sein.

Schickes CX übrigens


----------



## kloetenkoem (28. Juli 2017)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Hallo kloetenkoem,
> 
> korrekt. Mahnitu´s Standardfarbe für MTBs.
> Die "Fully Elfe... mit Riemen" ist noch nicht geboren.
> Aber eine Teileliste gibt´s gedanklich schon. W35 ist geplanter Abholtermin. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!



Nicht vergessen: Zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (28. Juli 2017)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Hallo kloetenkoem,
> 
> korrekt. Mahnitu´s Standardfarbe für MTBs.
> Die "Fully Elfe... mit Riemen" ist noch nicht geboren.
> Aber eine Teileliste gibt´s gedanklich schon. W35 ist geplanter Abholtermin. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!



Da soll ich meins auch bekommen. Aber Direkt komplett. ION G16 GPI in der QLFline Ausführung.


----------



## kloetenkoem (28. Juli 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Da soll ich meins auch bekommen. Aber Direkt komplett. ION G16 GPI in der QLFline Ausführung.



Hammer! Du weißt, dass du als Trailguide dran bist? 

... mein Fehler, nicht Helius-FR ist dran, Mahnitu ist es.. sorry, verdödelt


----------



## Trashguard (28. Juli 2017)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Klar: das ist die 3T Luteus II Team im Opencycle Orange. Frei bei mindestens einem Händler verfügbar;-)
> 
> Das Orange könnte etwas gedeckter als z.b. das Jägermeister-Orange sein.
> 
> Schickes CX übrigens



Ach ja, die 3T Luteus. Ich erinnere mich, diese -damals in schwarz- auch auf dem Radar gehabt zu haben. Die Kohle habe ich dann aber lieber in einen vernünftigen LRS






und in die Umsetzung der Umwerferidee investiert






Außerdem fahre ich eine Legende aus Aluminium. Da stecke ich doch keine Vollcarbongabel rein. Hält doch eh nicht das Zeugs


----------



## djnobody (29. Juli 2017)

Helius TB


----------



## kloetenkoem (29. Juli 2017)

Trashguard schrieb:


> Ach ja, die 3T Luteus. Ich erinnere mich, diese -damals in schwarz- auch auf dem Radar gehabt zu haben. Die Kohle habe ich dann aber lieber in einen vernünftigen LRS
> 
> und in die Umsetzung der Umwerferidee investiert
> 
> Außerdem fahre ich eine Legende aus Aluminium. Da stecke ich doch keine Vollcarbongabel rein. Hält doch eh nicht das Zeugs



Schmeiß weg


----------



## kloetenkoem (29. Juli 2017)

Trashguard schrieb:


> ...
> und in die Umsetzung der Umwerferidee investiert..:



Schick, dann hast du dir das Loch durch das Kettenstrebenyoke gespart und modderst es nicht zu.
Als "done in sixty minutes"-Crosser fährst du ihn ja eh nicht, da stört der Schaltzug unterm Oberrohr auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (1. August 2017)

Die Rakete für die Waldautobahn @ 9,2 kg


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2017)

Was hat der Blitz jetzt fürn Lenkwinkel?

Ich bekomm grad sowas aus stahl geschweißt...


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. August 2017)

Ist das eines der Räder aus dem Siegerteam vom Nürburgring?


----------



## pillehille (2. August 2017)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ist das eines der Räder aus dem Siegerteam vom Nürburgring?



am Nürburgring war das 4er NICOLAI BIKEBAUER Team in diesem Jahr auf ARGON GTB's unterwegs
2x GTB RaceLine, 1x GTB RaceLine mit RS SID, 1x GTB RaceLine mit LAUF Fork










sorry, gute Bilder gibts erst später im Rennbericht 

http://www.bikebauer.de/blog/2017/08/02/nicolai-bikebauer-rockt-den-ring-rad-am-ring-2017/


----------



## JohVir (2. August 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was hat der Blitz jetzt fürn Lenkwinkel?
> 
> Ich bekomm grad sowas aus stahl geschweißt...


Laut iPhone so 78-80 Grad.
Gabel ist eben kürzer als ne Federgabel


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2017)

JohVir schrieb:


> Laut iPhone so 78-80 Grad.
> Gabel ist eben kürzer als ne Federgabel



78°???
Niemals!

Meinst du nicht eher 69°?


----------



## wildbiker (3. August 2017)

...eins kommt selten allein...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (12. August 2017)

Mein Helius AM nun im 650b Aufbau


----------



## JohVir (12. August 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht eher 69°?



Haste Recht. 80 kann net sein. ich muss mal gescheit messen. Wird aber so 70° sein (ist ja immernoch steil)


----------



## hoschi2007 (12. August 2017)

@ataridelta9 
Ich hatte auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt. Erzählen mal bitte mehr davon: Kollisionskontrolle hinten (und vorne) durchgeführt? Dämpferlänge? Dämpferbefestigung etwas geändert? welche Gabel ist das? ...?

Und was machts im Fahrgefühl aus?
DasTretlager ist leicht höher, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (12. August 2017)

Moin

Bzgl Kollision: vorne 0 Problemo, Gabel ist ne Pike 650b
Hinten ist genug Platz von den Kettenstreben her. Bisher ist auch beim starken einfedern nichts kollidiert. Dämpfer ist original in 216x63mm. Dämpferbefestigung ist auch original auf 160mm eingestellt.

Fahrgefühl kann ich erst nach den ersten Touren berichten. Hatte aber vorher schonmal ne 650b/26er Kombi drauf die defenitiv an manchen Stellen meiner Hometrails besser drüber hinwegrollt als das 26er VR.

Das Tretlager kommt logischerweise nen ticken höher, störte mich auf den ersten Runden aber nicht, bzw habe es keinen negativen bzw spürbaren unterscheid gemerkt.

Ich bin gespannt auf die erste Tour in komplett 650b... sollte denke ich nochmal nen ticken flotter sein.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (13. August 2017)

Bei 170mm FW kollidierts auch nicht ?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (14. August 2017)

Das habe ich noch nicht probiert. Wird auch nicht dazu kommen da ich soviel Federweg nicht fahre.

Was mir aber noch positiv aufgefallen ist, ist das der Reifen endlich platz im hinterbau hat. Also wo der 2.4er vorher auf der 26er noch an der Kettenstrebe schliff,  hat der 2.4er auf der 650b Felge jetzt schön viel Freigang.


----------



## fedes (20. August 2017)




----------



## justanicename (20. August 2017)

@fedes Nicht nur die Bikes sind gut. Auch die Fotos und die location sind sehr gut!


----------



## EddyAC (20. August 2017)

fedes schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 635133 Anhang anzeigen 635134 Anhang anzeigen 635135 Anhang anzeigen 635136 Anhang anzeigen 635137 Anhang anzeigen 635138 Anhang anzeigen 635139


----------



## EddyAC (20. August 2017)

Geile Bikes! 
Und noch jemand mit dem geilen Tune Wunderbar


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. August 2017)

Hi zusammen!
Habe mein Helius ganz frisch geputzt:
*Vorher

 

Nachher*




Vorher  
   Nachher      

Ich finde, irgendwie sieht es jetzt anders aus. Geiler?!

Grüße Maik 

Ps: Bei dem Strebenschutz bin ich mir noch unsicher - nötig oder nicht? Habe eher an die Kette als an den Rahmen gedacht, als ich den Schlauch gewickelt habe. Die hängt ja bergab doch irgendwie tiefer..


----------



## Timmy35 (26. August 2017)

Wenn beim Putzen ein 12. Gang rausspringt, wasche ich mein FR morgen auch mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. August 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Ps: Bei dem Strebenschutz bin ich mir noch unsicher - nötig oder nicht? Habe eher an die Kette als an den Rahmen gedacht, als ich den Schlauch gewickelt habe. Die hängt ja bergab doch irgendwie tiefer..


 

Ich bin der Meinung das man keinen Strebenschutz braucht. Jeder aber wie er mag


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. August 2017)

Danke Rainer, das ist mir Recht. Sieht dann (noch) besser aus und spart nochmals paar Gramm. Wo ich ja schon wahnsinnige 200 g gespart habe durch's putzen.  13,4 Kg sind es jetzt. Hatte vorher auch keinen, dachte aber, dass es vielleicht jetzt doch klappern könnte.


----------



## trailterror (27. August 2017)

Einen schutz über die gesamte strebe braucht man mM mit 1x11 oder 1x12 nicht..auch ist bei mir eine kettenführung überflüssig...

Hab nur ein paar cm slapper tape an den entscheidenden stellen (dort wo der gängige schutz nicht schützt  ) drauf...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (27. August 2017)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Und was machts im Fahrgefühl aus?
> DasTretlager ist leicht höher, oder?




Nochmal ne Rückmeldung: Nach der ersten längeren Trail und Enduro-Tour kann ich sagen: Genial. Mir wirds schwerfallen nochmal auf 26" zurückrüsten... Hab meinen 26er Hope Pro 2 Evo/ Flow MK3 aber hier noch stehen.
Mit der 27,5er Kombi rollt es an vielen Stellen meiner Hometrails wirklich geschmeidiger und besser ab. Wurzelteppiche die vorher noch arg ruppig waren, fühlen sich jketzt eher nach ner groben Schotterpiste an :-D


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (28. August 2017)

Moin, ich ergänze nach der ersten kurzen Runde auch mal:
Auf den ersten Metern fiel die absolute Ruhe und das gefühlt leichtere Pedalieren auf. Ich hatte den Strebenschutz erst dran gelassen, es gab aber keine Spuren der Kette darauf, deswegen kam er anschließend runter. Macht insgesamt 280 g Ersparnis durch den Umbau. Aber zurück zur Fahrt!
Egal wie das Geläuf war, die Eagle lief absolut geräuschlos, die Schaltvorgänge sind extrem knackig und schnell, selbst auf das 50er Ritzel gleitet die Kette easy hoch. Anfängliche Bedenken zu einer fehlenden Kettenführung (oder der Rückfallebene des demontierten Umwerfers, der ja irgendwie die Kette auch im Notfall am Rahmen hielt) wurden auf dem ersten Wurzelteppich zerstört - unnötig!
Die Entfaltung ist für mein Revier - den Dünsberg - absolut ausreichend. Die richtigen steilen Stücke probiere ich in den nächsten Tagen mal aus - nach 3 Wochen Pause habe ich noch etwas ruhiger machen wollen. Ich habe ein paar Mal in's leere gegriffen, wenn ich die Reverb bedienen wollte (wanderte von re. unten nach li. oben), aber den Umwerfer habe ich nicht vermisst! Geile Sache, das!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (28. August 2017)

Wer braucht schon zwei Kettenblätter vorne? Fahre meine Bikes imzwischen alle mit 1x11.

Alles Shimano XT im den Abstufungen :

Nicolai: 32 / 11-42
Müsing: 36 / 11-42
Transalp: 36 / 11-46

Das Nicolai kommt mir aufgrund des 32er Ritzels etwas kirz übersetzt vor. Wird demnächst auf ein 34er oder auch 36er umgerüstet. Mit der Übersetzung komme ich hier im WW wunderbar klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (28. August 2017)

Endstadium


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (28. August 2017)

Endstadium klingt immer so...


----------



## dek (28. August 2017)

Also ist fertig...


----------



## guru39 (28. August 2017)

Das Ding ist fertig.....quasi Endstadium...... Mein Beileid.....


----------



## dek (28. August 2017)

Manno...


----------



## Martin1508 (28. August 2017)

Ein Bike ist nie nie niemals fertig![emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## guru39 (28. August 2017)

seins schon...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (28. August 2017)

Jetzt habe ich gerade sehr herzlich gelacht über die letzten Postings!
Ich mag das Orange. Wenn man viel damit fährt, ist bestimmt auch bald noch der Lack ab!


----------



## dek (28. August 2017)

Nö. Ist schon alt.....und fertig


----------



## guru39 (28. August 2017)

Auch wenn es alt und total fertig ist, ist es ein schönes Ratt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (28. August 2017)




----------



## EddyAC (28. August 2017)

Hey Leute, mein ION 16 ist auch erstmal fertig und wurde mal ausgeführt 



 

 



Ausstattung Sram X01, Lyrik RCT 3,Monarch Plus, Tune Wunderbar mit Acros Gothic Stem, Saint Bremse und Tune/Flow EX Laufradsatz.
Feels fine


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. August 2017)

So, @EddyAC , du hattest ja ein Glück mit den Wegen bei deiner ersten Fahrt!
Meine Eagle Einweihung fand vorgestern und heute auf teilweise extrem schlammigen Wegen statt. Die Karre sah aus...
Habe heute schon wieder den Gartenschlauch drauf gehalten.
Edit zum Strebenschutz:
Nach Entfernung der Schlauchstreifen  hat es bergab nur ab und an minimalst geklimpert - kein Vergleich zu früher! Sollte es an den schlimmsten Trails so bleiben, lasse ich sie ab.


----------



## EddyAC (29. August 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> So, @EddyAC , du hattest ja ein Glück mit den Wegen bei deiner ersten Fahrt!
> Meine Eagle Einweihung fand vorgestern und heute auf teilweise extrem schlammigen Wegen statt. Die Karre sah aus...
> Habe heute schon wieder den Gartenschlauch drauf gehalten.
> Edit zum Strebenschutz:
> Nach Entfernung der Schlauchstreifen  hat es bergab nur ab und an minimalst geklimpert - kein Vergleich zu früher! Sollte es an den schlimmsten Trails so bleiben, lasse ich sie ab.



Aber nicht, daß Du beim Waschen wieder den 12. Gang verlierst


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. August 2017)

Niemals mehr, den halte ich ganz dolle fest!


----------



## EddyAC (5. September 2017)

Erste Änderung......Reifen.....


----------



## EddyAC (5. September 2017)

Aber irgendwie sieht der Bock n bisschen komisch aus, von den Proportionen her
Hm....


----------



## EddyAC (5. September 2017)

Was ich mal loswerden muss.....der Acros Gothic Vorbau ist ziemlich geil gemacht.
Und dazu verdammt günstig.....Habe gerade ein Focus SAM Carbon im Aufbau, mit dem Acros Gothic Carbon Bar, der schaut ebenfalls richtig gut aus.....Und made in Germany


----------



## Stefan0103 (6. September 2017)

Hi, bin neu zu Nicolai dazu gekommen. Bin mal gespannt wie es sich fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RiRaRo (6. September 2017)

Sieht top aus


----------



## Simbl (6. September 2017)

Aircraft Grey?


----------



## Stefan0103 (6. September 2017)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Hab den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft von einem Bekannten und um lackieren lassen. Wollte eigentlich Titan eloxiert. Ging aber leider nicht weil er vorher gepulvert war. Das ist jetzt die Farbe die am ähnlichsten ist ....


----------



## Helius-FR (6. September 2017)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Hab den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft von einem Bekannten und um lackieren lassen. Wollte eigentlich Titan eloxiert. Ging aber leider nicht weil er vorher gepulvert war. Das ist jetzt die Farbe die am ähnlichsten ist ....



Wenn es vorher schon Eloxiert gewesen wäre wäre neu Eloxieren nicht möglich. 
Nach Pulver geht es. 

Vorausgesetzt alle Lagersitze werden geschützt.


----------



## Martin1508 (6. September 2017)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Hi, bin neu zu Nicolai dazu gekommen. Bin mal gespannt wie es sich fährt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 640968




Nein, geht nicht. Bei Rahmen die gepulvert werden, wird das Unterrohr Gusset nicht verschlossen (zugeschweißt). Beim Eloxieren treten hier feinste Teilchen ein und würden den Rahmen da sprengen. Nur die RAW und Elox Rahmen werden da verschlossen.

Im Übrigen ein sehr cooles Bike!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Helius-FR (6. September 2017)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Nein, geht nicht. Bei Rahmen die gepulvert werden, wird das Unterrohr Gusset nicht verschlossen (zugeschweißt). Beim Eloxieren treten hier feinste Teilchen ein und würden den Rahmen da sprengen. Nur die RAW und Elox Rahmen werden da verschlossen.
> 
> Im Übrigen ein sehr cooles Bike!
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ok. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (8. September 2017)

ION G16 GPI


----------



## Mayhem (8. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> ION G16 GPI
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 641867


Die Warterei ist wohl vorbei.
Glückwunsch!


----------



## EddyAC (9. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> ION G16 GPI
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 641867


Geiles Clubschiff!


----------



## EddyAC (9. September 2017)

Ein Stückchen Nicolai Ion 16


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2017)

Simbl schrieb:


> Aircraft Grey?


 
Das ist XTR grau.


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2017)

I-wie kommt mir das Bild bekannt vor.....hmmmmm.....

mainz


----------



## simon69 (10. September 2017)

Location?? LU? Mannheim?


----------



## codit (10. September 2017)

@guru39 Top, nicht nur das Photo! Bei den Flows würde ich die Decals noch abziehen ---> clean!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (10. September 2017)

Schöne Karre, @guru39 !


----------



## drurs (10. September 2017)

Mein Trail bike mit neuen bremsen und moveloc aufgehübscht...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (10. September 2017)

drurs schrieb:


> Mein Trail bike mit neuen bremsen und moveloc aufgehübscht...;-)



Richtig geil!!! 

Wo gibt's denn die blauen Hope?


----------



## Helius-FR (10. September 2017)

provester schrieb:


> Richtig geil!!!
> 
> Wo gibt's denn die blauen Hope?



Überall wo es Hope gibt ?! Blau is doch ne Normale Farbe bei Hope.


----------



## provester (11. September 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Überall wo es Hope gibt ?! Blau is doch ne Normale Farbe bei Hope.



Ah ok, ist wohl an mir vorbei gegangen - als ich meine E4 geholt habe, gab es rot nur als Limited Edition und blau nur als Einzelserie für Teamfahrer..


----------



## RaulEndymion (11. September 2017)

Kleine Ausfahrt mit dem Nachwuchs.
Modellflugplatz, ein paar holprige Feldwege und zum Abschluss noch ein paar kleine Rampen im Skatepark.


----------



## der-gute (11. September 2017)

provester schrieb:


> Ah ok, ist wohl an mir vorbei gegangen - als ich meine E4 geholt habe, gab es rot nur als Limited Edition und blau nur als Einzelserie für Teamfahrer..



Sicher? Die E4 gibt es doch seit ca. 5 Jahren...
Da gab es schon schwarz, rot, silber, blau, gold.
Gold wurde durch mango/orange esetzt, zusätzlich gibt es lila.
Grün ist die Farbe für Teamfahrer.


----------



## Helius-FR (11. September 2017)

provester schrieb:


> Ah ok, ist wohl an mir vorbei gegangen - als ich meine E4 geholt habe, gab es rot nur als Limited Edition und blau nur als Einzelserie für Teamfahrer..



Davon weiß ich wieder nix. Aber zur Zeit is Blau und Rot für alle zu haben.


----------



## guru39 (11. September 2017)

simon69 schrieb:


> Location?? LU? Mannheim?


 
Walldorf. Ganz in der Nähe der Session.



codit schrieb:


> @guru39 Top, nicht nur das Photo! Bei den Flows würde ich die Decals noch abziehen ---> clean!


 
Danke. Das Rad ist aber zum Testen/Verkaufen da. Das soll dann der neue Bestitzer selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Bohlig (12. September 2017)

Letzte Fahrt mit der alten Dame


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (19. September 2017)

Sehr schönes Rad und geile Geometrie bei San Andreas

ich hab mein 2007nerFR  immer noch, bin am überlegen, wie man es mal updaten könnte ist mir mit 16,5 KG eigentlich zu schwer
habe einen Mavic 823 EX Radsatz ungenutzt rumliegen, ob ichs Helius mal auf Schlauchlos umrüsten soll ?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. September 2017)

Naja mit nem Luftdämpfer und Tubeless sparst du schon ein paar Gramm.

Ich für meinen Teil habe mich schon dran gewöhnt das mein Helius nicht mehr leichter als 14kg wird.

Update bei mir: jetzt mit Rock Shox Lyrik RC 160mm... ist auf jeden Fall noch nen Ticken steifer als die Pike.


----------



## manuelmartensen (25. September 2017)

500er Rahmennummer *Helius CC* mit Magura Durin 120, Fox Float RP23, XT 1×11(11-46) & XT Bremsen, Fulcrum RP SL, Zee Kurbeln, Spank Vorbau/Lenker, Brendog Deathgrips und Conti X-Race 2,2". 

Zu alt um damit angeben zu können, aber fährt (für mich) noch immer gut…


----------



## Helius-FR (25. September 2017)

manuelmartensen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 647359
> 500er Rahmennummer *Helius CC* mit Magura Durin 120, Fox Float RP23, XT 1×11(11-46) & XT Bremsen, Fulcrum RP SL, Zee Kurbeln, Spank Vorbau/Lenker, Brendog Deathgrips und Conti X-Race 2,2".
> 
> Zu alt um damit angeben zu können, aber fährt (für mich) noch immer gut…



Garantiert noch besser wie so manches Neue Geraffel hier.


----------



## Kuwahades (26. September 2017)

sieht auf jeden Fall schön aufgeräumt aus


----------



## onra1979 (26. September 2017)

Braaaaaap......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (26. September 2017)




----------



## Kunstflieger (26. September 2017)




----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2017)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 647751



Der hintere Reifen ist aber Unterbewaffnung 

G.


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. September 2017)

Ist quasi noch der Originale als Notlösung, ich hatte einen Nobby Nic in 3.0 besorgt aber nur ca. 50km gefahren. Der NN ist so breit das er durch den Flex im Hinterbau und meine noch nicht optimale Bremsleitungsverlegung, an der Leitung schrappt.
Ich habe noch einen Minion F in 2,8 wie vorne drauf, hier stehen der wird noch montiert. 
Für den Winter hoffe ich auf die 2.6er Barons.


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2017)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 647751



Es tut mir echt leid...aber das will mir einfach nicht gefallen 

Edith: sehe ich das richtig bzw. lese ich das richtig auf der Homepage,
das es nur das Ion 16/G16 als EBoxx geben wird?

ich fände ja ein Ion G13/15 Eboxx oder so ganz geschickt...29" muss


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. September 2017)

In Serie gibt es nur das 16 bzw. G16, das ist richtig.
Kalle hatte geschrieben das die Nachfrage für 13/19 gleich null war. 

Das Eboxx hat aber 27,5+ Format, somit müsste man auch 29" ohne Probleme fahren können. Bei der Gabel passt es auf jeden fall. 

Ich wüsste aber auch nicht welchen Vorteil ein G13 Eboxx bringen würde im Vergleich zum G16. 

MfG Nico


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2017)

Wenn da hinten ein Minion DHF 2.5 reinpasst,
wär das schon nett


----------



## Knallscharsche (27. September 2017)

@Simbl 

Geile Karre.... die Intend


----------



## NoxFranky (27. September 2017)

Mein Projekt für den Winter. Ein FR aus 2009.
Könnt ihr mir einen leichten Dämpfer empfehlen? Der X-Fusion ist ja Blei schwer.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (28. September 2017)

Schönes Bike!
Ich fahre einen CaneCreek DB Inline im 2012er Helius AC und finde, er funktioniert super. 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!
Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (28. September 2017)

Ich hatte damals ein FR aus der gleichen Baureihe, dort habe ich verschiedene Dämpfer getestet ( 2009-2011 ), für mich war der BOS Stoy mit Titanfeder die erste Wahl. Ist aber im Vergleich zum einem aktuellen Luftdämpfer auch eher schwer.


----------



## RaulEndymion (28. September 2017)

Erste Testfahrt mit dem neuen 222er Dämpfer und nun auch 175mm Federweg.
Fühlt sich nochmal ein wenig fluffiger und potenter an.
Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## san_andreas (28. September 2017)

Saugeiles Rad !


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (28. September 2017)

Welche EBL hat es normal 230 oder 241mm ??


----------



## san_andreas (28. September 2017)

216 oder eben 222.


----------



## Deleted 432372 (3. Oktober 2017)

Muss auch mal ein bisschen posen mit meinem Riesenhobel


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. Oktober 2017)

Krasses Gerät! Sattel ist geschätzt 1,50m über dem Boden. Unfassbar großes Bike.
Viel Spaß damit, @Sonnenschirm !


----------



## Deleted 432372 (3. Oktober 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Krasses Gerät! Sattel ist geschätzt 1,50m über dem Boden. Unfassbar großes Bike.
> Viel Spaß damit, @Sonnenschirm !




Immer diese Übertreibungen 
1,26 m über Grund


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Oktober 2017)

Rein Optisch finde ich es Gruselig. 
Aber dir muß es Passen und Gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 432372 (3. Oktober 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Rein Optisch finde ich es Gruselig.
> Aber dir muß es Passen und Gefallen.




Ich kann eben größenbedingt nicht so ein Puky-Rädchen (fehlt teilweise nur noch der Wimpel) fahren, wie man sie teils auf Fotos sieht. Da sind schon extrem kleine Rahmen dabei, kaum vorstellbar, dass die von erwachsenen Männern gefahren werden.
Meins schlägt natürlich aus der Art, obwohl nur +5cm Sitzrohr und +2cm Reach gegenüber G13 in XXL


----------



## Deleted 432372 (3. Oktober 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Krasses Gerät! Sattel ist geschätzt 1,50m über dem Boden. Unfassbar großes Bike.
> Viel Spaß damit, @Sonnenschirm !




In Deinem Profil „Blicke auf den Dünsberg“  Wohne leider seit 8 Jahren nicht mehr in Sichtweite, aber damals stand „Raststätte“ öfter mal Sonntagvormittags oder Mittwochabends auf dem Programm. 
Außenrum auf dem befestigten Weg hoch, aber dann mit Schwung runter. Aber „Rutsche“ nie


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Oktober 2017)

Sonnenschirm schrieb:


> Ich kann eben größenbedingt nicht so ein Puky-Rädchen (fehlt teilweise nur noch der Wimpel) fahren, wie man sie teils auf Fotos sieht. Da sind schon extrem kleine Rahmen dabei, kaum vorstellbar, dass die von erwachsenen Männern gefahren werden.
> Meins schlägt natürlich aus der Art, obwohl nur +5cm Sitzrohr und +2cm Reach gegenüber G13 in XXL



Ich sagte ja "Dir muß es passen"
Is auch nicht Böse gemeint. Nur mein Optisches empfinden.


----------



## Deleted 432372 (3. Oktober 2017)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja "Dir muß es passen"
> Is auch nicht Böse gemeint. Nur mein Optisches empfinden.



Schon klar, alles gut 
Alles andere wären für mich aber eben ein Laufrad oder so.
Natürlich sieht z.B. ein G13 in L besser aus, aber meins ist live schon eine imposante Erscheinung, die Proportionen sind an der Grenze, aber das Ganze wirkt noch irgendwie stimmig


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. Oktober 2017)

@Sonnenschirm Die Rutsche habe ich ein paar mal genommen, aber bei meiner letzten und schnellsten Abfahrt dort habe ich mich unwohl gefühlt und seit dem meide ich sie.
Sonst gibt es dort aber doch eine gute Auswahl an Trails, im Moment aber teilweise ganz schön zerfahren.., inklusive einer medial angesprochenen eventuellen Sperrung für MTB er. Das Enduro One wurde dieses Jahr kurzfristig abgesagt und in diesem Zusammenhang las ich davon. Mal schauen, wie es weiter geht, am Dünsi!
Dir ganz viel Spaß mit dem Bike und immer gute Fahrt!Grüße Maik


----------



## StephanR1 (4. Oktober 2017)

Sonnenschirm schrieb:


> Muss auch mal ein bisschen posen mit meinem Riesenhobel
> Anhang anzeigen 649757Anhang anzeigen 649758


Wie groß bist Du und welche Schrittlänge hast Du? Die Vecnum mit 200mm Verstellbereich wäre eine gute Lösung für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Sonnenschirm Die Rutsche habe ich ein paar mal genommen, aber bei meiner letzten und schnellsten Abfahrt dort habe ich mich unwohl gefühlt und seit dem meide ich sie.
> Sonst gibt es dort aber doch eine gute Auswahl an Trails, im Moment aber teilweise ganz schön zerfahren.., inklusive einer medial angesprochenen eventuellen Sperrung für MTB er. Das Enduro One wurde dieses Jahr kurzfristig abgesagt und in diesem Zusammenhang las ich davon. Mal schauen, wie es weiter geht, am Dünsi!
> Dir ganz viel Spaß mit dem Bike und immer gute Fahrt!Grüße Maik



selbst bei uns in der Wetterauer Zeitung war ein Bericht über den Dünsberg


----------



## EddyAC (4. Oktober 2017)

Sonnenschirm schrieb:


> Muss auch mal ein bisschen posen mit meinem Riesenhobel
> 
> Bei 1,71 m und 78er SL brauche ich ne Leiter
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (4. Oktober 2017)

@Kuwahades Ja, traurig, dass es so ist! Aber diese Sachen, wie auf den Fotos, habe ich am Dünsberg noch nicht gesehen. Aber an der einen oder anderen Stelle - ein Stück weg - schon so ähnliche ..
Haben im Taunus Sonntag Trails befahren - der Wahnsinn! Waren mit E-MTB's unterwegs, um alle entdeckten Trails ein - oder mehrfach zu fahren.
Euch allen viel Spaß auf allen Wegen!
Gruß Maik


----------



## Kuwahades (5. Oktober 2017)

in Stromberg ist das auch ganz anders als bei uns, da freuen sich die Spaziergänger wenn man da fährt, aber das ist auch ne offizielle Strecke, das macht viel aus


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich grüße immer schön freundlich, mache bisschen langsamer und bedanke mich artig, wenn Fußgänger in Sicht kommen. Das hilft eigentlich immer.


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Ich grüße immer schön freundlich, mache bisschen langsamer und bedanke mich artig, wenn Fußgänger in Sicht kommen. Das hilft eigentlich immer.


 
So mache ich das auch immer und habe keinerlei Probleme


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Oktober 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> So mache ich das auch immer und habe keinerlei Probleme



Genauso läuft es! Fahre seit '89 MTB und habe so gut wie noch nie Probleme gehabt. 

Neulich kam mir die Forstaufsicht im Wald entgegen. Kurzes Hallo und schon hatten wir einen 1/4 Stunde Small Talk.

Alles fein.

VG


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RaulEndymion (5. Oktober 2017)

Genau.
Ein klein wenig Rücksicht, ein freundlichen Gruß und alles ist gut.


----------



## Kuwahades (5. Oktober 2017)

wir alten Hasen haben ja mit sowas auch keine Probleme


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (5. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal meines aktuell 
Und ja, die Tasche hinten muss sein, da ich auf kleinen Touren zu faul bin nen Rucksack mit mir herumzutragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (9. Oktober 2017)

Alt aber bezahlt 
Mir gefällts immer noch voll gut


----------



## Martin1508 (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mein Ion ST auch geliebt. Unkaputtbar! Wir inzwischen vom 15 jährigen Sohn vom Kumpel gemoscht. Den Rahmen lässt das alles ziemlich kalt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Oktober 2017)

das glaube ich gerne 

ich hab mal 2cm vom Sattelrohr abgesägt, jetzt passts mir richtig gut


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von meiner Drecksschleuder in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe . Obwohl aktuell wieder nicht stimmt, heute fahre ich mal mit Klickies  Bin ich jetzt schon über 10 Jahren nicht mehr mit den Dingern (Klickies) gefahren


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich fahre immer mit Klickies...Habe ein paar Fahrten mit Flatpedals gemacht, aber immer Angst gehabt, das Rad zu verlieren.
Speedplay "The Frog" - absolut kniefreundlich.
 Und: mein Bike ist viel dreckiger.


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Oktober 2017)

Das is Dreck


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2017)

Das ist kein Dreck....das ist Pampe 

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Oktober 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist kein Dreck....das ist Pampe
> 
> G.


Richtig. Und ne ganz Miese Pampe noch dazu.


----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Ich fahre immer mit Klickies...Habe ein paar Fahrten mit Flatpedals gemacht, aber immer Angst gehabt, das Rad zu verlieren.
> Speedplay "The Frog" - absolut kniefreundlich.
> Und: mein Bike ist viel dreckiger.


 
Die Klickies sind schon wieder Geschichte. Fühle mich mit Flats einfach wohler 


Helius-FR schrieb:


> Das is Dreck


 
Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch Dreckschleuder..... der Dreck wird wieder weggeschleudert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (16. Oktober 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Klickies sind schon wieder Geschichte. Fühle mich mit Flats einfach wohler



Gott sei dank. Die Welt ist noch normal...




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EddyAC (28. Oktober 2017)

Ionisierter Herbstspaziergang


----------



## JohVir (29. Oktober 2017)

Neue Laufräder für die kalte Jahreszeit. Bissl robuster als die XR331 Laufräder. Silber bei den Felgen passt mMn doch super zum Rahmen in raw.


----------



## EddyAC (29. Oktober 2017)

JohVir schrieb:


> Neue Laufräder für die kalte Jahreszeit. Bissl robuster als die XR331 Laufräder. Silber bei den Felgen passt mMn doch super zum Rahmen in raw.


Es gibt viel zu wenig Spanks in Chrome.....
Auf Raw kommts goil


----------



## schnubbi81 (29. Oktober 2017)

JohVir schrieb:


> Neue Laufräder für die kalte Jahreszeit. Bissl robuster als die XR331 Laufräder. Silber bei den Felgen passt mMn doch super zum Rahmen in raw.


Ich nehm den Macan im Hintergrund!


----------



## Nichtslutz (30. Oktober 2017)

Mal was ohne Geolotion:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (12. November 2017)

Heute Klassentreffen


----------



## Seneca02 (13. November 2017)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (13. November 2017)

Ein Helius ist einfach schön!


----------



## wildbiker (14. November 2017)

Sind das nicht alle Nicolai  ....

Hab mein Ion16 in Winterschlaf geschickt, dafür muss jetz das Argon AM ran....


----------



## wildbiker (14. November 2017)

Seneca02 schrieb:


>


 
Cool... du auch aus L  Ist das auch Raw?


----------



## pillehille (15. November 2017)

fertig ist die WinterBügelmaschine

... und ein echter XC-Racer braucht kein Dropper-Post


----------



## Seneca02 (15. November 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Cool... du auch aus L  Ist das auch Raw?



2 mal ja


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2017)

Kellershot:
neu sind Nukeproof „Sam Hill“ Sattel und Horizon Pedale, Zee Cage und RaceFace Grippler Griffe.


----------



## JohVir (17. November 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Sind das nicht alle Nicolai  ....
> Hab mein Ion16 in Winterschlaf geschickt, dafür muss jetz das Argon AM ran....



Klassische Nicolai-Zuhälterei


----------



## Panama1970 (18. November 2017)

Winterschlaf is nicht drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (25. November 2017)

wofür braucht man denn die ganzen Taschen?


----------



## Panama1970 (26. November 2017)

sluette schrieb:


> wofür braucht man denn die ganzen Taschen?


Da ich den Hobel auch für meine Bikepackingtouren nehme, habe ich meistens keinen Bock sie jedes mal wieder abzumachen.
Zudem fahre ich nicht mit Rucksack und ersetzen diesen so.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. Dezember 2017)

Vom Wartezimmer in den Keller, ins Wohnzimmer und heute schon im Fichtelgebirge.






konnt dann doch net bis zum Frühjahr warten  
Das macht mal Lust auf den Frühling...


----------



## brigdompteur (2. Dezember 2017)

^Tolle Schneefräse haste da.^


----------



## Mayhem (2. Dezember 2017)

Dann zeig ich auch hier mal was ich habe.
G16 GPI


----------



## EddyAC (2. Dezember 2017)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Dann zeig ich auch hier mal was ich habe.
> G16 GPIAnhang anzeigen 671158 Anhang anzeigen 671159



Klassische Nicolai Farbe. Cooler Farbtupfer in unserem ganzen Raw und Schwarz Elox Wahn. Sieht cool aus.


----------



## Mayhem (2. Dezember 2017)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Klassische Nicolai Farbe. Cooler Farbtupfer in unserem ganzen Raw und Schwarz Elox Wahn. Sieht cool aus.



Danke schön!


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2017)

Misch stört das Ventilgewirrrrrwa.

Für mich ein würdiges BDW


----------



## EddyAC (3. Dezember 2017)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Danke schön!



Erinnert mich an.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayhem (3. Dezember 2017)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an.....


 Das war in der Tat eine Inspiration, genau wie die alten Yeti's.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2017)

Immer wieder schön anzuschauen 

G.


----------



## EddyAC (3. Dezember 2017)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Das war in der Tat eine Inspiration, genau wie die alten Yeti's.



Classic, oldschool look, geil


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Dezember 2017)

Und das alles mit 26“


----------



## EddyAC (3. Dezember 2017)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Und das alles mit 26“



Neeeeeeeeee, das MÜSSEN 27.5, oder gar 29er Prototypen gewesen sein, sonst wäre das niemals fahrbar gewesen 

Und ohne Geometron sowieso schon mal gar nicht


----------



## trailterror (3. Dezember 2017)

Wenn wir schon in nostalgie verweilen , dann darf teil 2 und 3 von dieser klasse serie All Mountain Trial nicht fehlen 












Klasse mountainbiken von den jungs...

Würd mich echt mal interessieren wie gut/schlecht die jungs das ganze mit geolution geometron umsetzen würden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EddyAC (3. Dezember 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon in nostalgie verweilen , dann darf teil 2 und 3 von dieser klasse serie All Mountain Trial nicht fehlen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr gut 
Das würde mich auch mal interessieren....oder gar mit den ganz bösen.....aus Bayern......Lit..........


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (12. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich diese Videos sehe denke ich an... an meine geliebten Home-Trails.... aber wo sind Sie? Im Matsch verschwunden :-(

Jaja, ich weiss Matsch macht auch Spaß... aber wäre nicht das frisch gekaufte Haus... ;-)

Morgen gehts immerhin mal mitm XC rad raus... das Nicolai muss etwas warten bis ich hier in der Gegend neue Trail endeckt habe.


----------



## Nichtslutz (18. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. Dezember 2017)

Geiler Farbton! ;-D


----------



## justanicename (18. Dezember 2017)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Geiler Farbton! ;-D


Sieht aus wie "Tannen-Nadel-Matsch-warz". Sehr weihnachtliche Farbgebung zusammen mit dem weißen Decal


----------



## Nichtslutz (18. Dezember 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie "Tannen-Nadel-Matsch-warz". Sehr weihnachtliche Farbgebung zusammen mit dem weißen Decal



Fast richtig, es ist titanne elox semi-permea-frost.


----------



## EddyAC (18. Dezember 2017)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 676733



Dreckskarre


----------



## EddyAC (18. Dezember 2017)

Habe einen  Satz Onza Ibex Skinwall auf mein RAW Ion geschmissen....passte zum Raw irgendwie gar nicht.
Nun sind sie auf nem schwarzen SAM und es sieht stylish aus


----------



## Mahnitu (23. Dezember 2017)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen: Zeigen!


 
Guten Abend kloetenkoem und in die Runde,

hab´s nicht vergessen... 
Vorhang auf für eine weitere Meisterleistung aus Lübbrechtsen:












An der Stelle möchte ich mich bei Vincent und Max für die sehr gute Beratung und bei Daniel für die Montage der Riemenscheibe an der Hinterradnabe bedanken! Ihr seid ein tolles Team.

Ich wünsche ein paar erholsame Feiertage und ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. Dezember 2017)

@Mahnitu Das ist ja mal richtig schön! Sieht durch die Onza Reifen ziemlich edel aus. Toller Look. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (24. Dezember 2017)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Guten Abend kloetenkoem und in die Runde,
> 
> hab´s nicht vergessen...



Da haust du fast aus dem Nix so ein Teil raus!


----------



## MantaHai (24. Dezember 2017)

Sau geil! Aber wie viele Spacer sind denn unter dem Vorbau?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. Dezember 2017)

Die Spacer sind für den Komfort, denn Räder mit "Weisswandreifen" fährt man ja eher gediegen :-D

Aber: Schaut sehr edel aus - fürs Wohnzimmer sicherlich ein schickes Schmuckstück ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2017)

In anbetracht der Rahmengröße und der Spacer, würde ich sagen, ist halt für Touren gedacht mit einem Sorglosrad.

G.


----------



## Mahnitu (25. Dezember 2017)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Da haust du fast aus dem Nix so ein Teil raus!


Danke danke.
Aus dem nix? Nicht ganz: Die Entscheidung diesen Rahmen zu kaufen, hat ein wenig gedauert - 1 Jahr nach der ersten Probefahrt folgte die 2. und dann erst die Bestellung. Was lange währt, wird gut... Beim Argon damals gings schneller, da war ich ja auch noch jünger, damals. 



ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Die Spacer sind für den Komfort, denn Räder mit "Weisswandreifen" fährt man ja eher gediegen :-D


Richtig. Man wird ja nicht jünger. 
Ich bin halt nur Gelegenheitsschrauber, Dank Rohloff - hoffe pinion enttäuscht mich nicht (!), und taste mich behutsam an die richtige Schaftlänge ran... 



ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Aber: Schaut sehr edel aus - fürs Wohnzimmer sicherlich ein schickes Schmuckstück ;-)


Danke. Ich hab´s nur gekauft... Volltreffer: So isses grad. 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> halt für Touren


Ich werd´die Bude auch in Bikeparks fahren - bislang immer nur mit dem Argon unterwegs gewesen.

Danke und schöne Feiertage euch!


----------



## Helius-FR (25. Dezember 2017)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Richtig. Man wird ja nicht jünger.
> Ich bin halt nur Gelegenheitsschrauber, Dank Rohloff - hoffe pinion enttäuscht mich nicht (!), und taste mich behutsam an die richtige Schaftlänge ran...



Das Pinion wird dich nicht enttäuschen.
Bin ein P1.18 etwa 5 Jahre im Helius AM gefahren. Mußte nur einmal wegen leichten Öl austritt an der Kurbel eingeschickt werden.

Nun bin ich knapp 1000 km mit dem ION 16 GPI unterwegs, auch wieder mit P1.18.
Läuft wieder Perfekt.


----------



## TheTomminator (25. Dezember 2017)

Schönes Taxi


----------



## MantaHai (25. Dezember 2017)

Nicolai macht Spaß!


----------



## Mayhem (26. Dezember 2017)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Guten Abend kloetenkoem und in die Runde,
> 
> hab´s nicht vergessen...
> Vorhang auf für eine weitere Meisterleistung aus Lübbrechtsen:
> ...



Riemenscheibe in schwarz? Warum hab ich eine in Silber bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (26. Dezember 2017)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Riemenscheibe in schwarz? Warum hab ich eine in Silber bekommen?



Meine is auch Schwarz. Dachte das wäre Standart !?!


----------



## Timmy35 (26. Dezember 2017)

Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit! Da musste mein Renner erstmal dran glauben:

Vor dem Schlachtfest:


 

Nach dem Schlachtfest:


----------



## TheTomminator (26. Dezember 2017)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Riemenscheibe in schwarz? Warum hab ich eine in Silber bekommen?



Soweit ich weis gibt es die in Alu (CDX SL) und Edelstahl (CDX) . Alu ist schwarz, leichter und vermutlich weniger verschleissfest.


----------



## kloetenkoem (27. Dezember 2017)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit! Da musste mein Renner erstmal dran glauben:
> 
> Vor dem Schlachtfest:
> Anhang anzeigen 679279
> ...




 Wie Schlachtfest? Der ist doch noch gar nicht so alt.


----------



## Timmy35 (27. Dezember 2017)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Wie Schlachtfest? Der ist doch noch gar nicht so alt.



Keine Angst, wird ja wieder aufgebaut. Hat aber letzten Winter nur neues Lenkerband bekommen und ich bin viel im Regen gefahren. Gibt also auch neue Züge und Hüllen und die Kette war auch durch.


----------



## Dirt_lid (1. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

 Ich dachte mal ich stelle mal meinen alten Hobel vor 
Nicolai Ufo ST, müsste von 2006 sein.
Morgen gibt es nochmal ein Bild im hellen 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (3. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen,

bevor ich extra bei Nicolai nachfrage... gibt es evtl jemand der wegen Farbwechsel seine Extra Love Parts (ausser dem Umlenkhebel) in blau verkaufen möchte für ein Ion 16 ?


----------



## Candela (3. Januar 2018)

Feine Tour kurz vor Jahreswechsel.


----------



## Spezialeis (5. Januar 2018)

Ein Ion 16 kann mit dem Gepäckträger von @stuntzi (vielen Dank) auch zum Bikepacking missbraucht werden.
Aber ehrlich gesagt ist das Ion 16 eher dafür geeignet als ich, also schaue ich mich nach einem Auto um.


----------



## WODAN (5. Januar 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 679063 Anhang anzeigen 679064 Anhang anzeigen 679065
> 
> Nicolai macht Spaß!



Schickes AC! Darf ich fragen wie schwer Du bist wegen der 450er Feder?


----------



## MantaHai (5. Januar 2018)

WODAN schrieb:


> Schickes AC! Darf ich fragen wie schwer Du bist wegen der 450er Feder?



Ich wiege 75kg mit Ausrüstung. Fahrstil eher sauber und flüssig mit Flats. Hab so 28% SAG. Der Dämpfer ist ein Traum.


----------



## DJT (6. Januar 2018)

Die Tage gab's kurzzeitig warme Umgebung für's kleine G16


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. Januar 2018)

Mann, da bin ich aber neidisch! Bei uns sah es heute so aus:


Helm ist neu


----------



## EddyAC (7. Januar 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Mann, da bin ich aber neidisch! Bei uns sah es heute so aus:Anhang anzeigen 683124
> Helm ist neu



Boa ey, was eine Suppe........Respekt!


----------



## pow | commander (8. Januar 2018)

Auch ich möchte Euch an dieser Stelle meine neues G15 (Gr. M) zeigen. Wetterbedingt sind mir die Bilder leider nicht sonderlich gelungen.




 



Ich möchte diese Gelegenheit nutzen und nocheimal den Beteiligten danken:
+ Stellvertretend für alle "Nicolai people" vielen Dank an @vinc
+ Vielen Dank an @guru39 für die Komponenten und die sehr angenehme Kommunikation.
+ @dallo: Danke für die Laufräder!

PS: Die Zugverlegung ist noch nicht final. Da es mein erster eigener Aufbau eines MTBs ist, habe ich da etwas zu viel Angstzuschlag berücksichtigt.


----------



## Trialar (13. Januar 2018)

So, fast fertig, im Moment knapp über 14kg mit (auf dem Bild)  fehlenden Teilen... Tubeless und neue Lenker Vorbau Kombi kommt noch, dann bin ich unter 14 und zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (13. Januar 2018)

Auch schön so ganz Nackisch ohne Aufkleber 
Voll Geil Dein Mädchen


----------



## machero (14. Januar 2018)

Ist nicht meins, aber kennt das Bike zufällig jemand ?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2018)

G.


----------



## Pfannenschlag (15. Januar 2018)

Gibt es kein Kotz-Smilie hier?


----------



## RaulEndymion (15. Januar 2018)

farblich wohl Geschmackssache....

Aber die konsequente Umsetzung ist beeindruckend.


----------



## Pfannenschlag (15. Januar 2018)

Die geflochtenen Speichen! Wirklich nur für den Zickenkrieg aufgebaut.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Januar 2018)

machero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 685715
> 
> 
> Ist nicht meins, aber kennt das Bike zufällig jemand ?



Ganz schlimm. Ist wie ein Unfall auf der Autobahn. Es ist gruselig aber man kann nicht wegschauen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2018)

Wartet bis der Typ mit den neu konfigurierten Bikes aus dem „hässlichste DH Bikes“  das in die Hände bekommt...


----------



## Trialar (15. Januar 2018)

Steht übrigens gerade zum Verkauf:
https://de.bva-auctions.com/auction/lot/30854/10211513

Mit Detailbildern...

Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja jemand und nimmt sich dem armen Kerl an...

Stammt wohl aus nem Insolvenzverfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. Januar 2018)

Die Farbkombination ist echt krass, aber irgendwie finde ich's auch geil


----------



## machero (16. Januar 2018)

Trialar schrieb:


> Steht übrigens gerade zum Verkauf:
> https://de.bva-auctions.com/auction/lot/30854/10211513
> 
> Mit Detailbildern...
> ...



Genau deswegen frage ich auch.
Falls das jemand aus dem Forum ist ...vielleicht könnte man helfen.

Vielleicht wurden nur die illegalen Pay-TV-Gebühren für ARD,ZDF,Fussball,Mutanten-Stadl nicht gezahlt.... und zack klauen sie einem das Bike aus der Wohnung.

Man müsste natürlich die Hintergründe zu der Insolvenzauktion kennen.


----------



## BillMeyer (16. Januar 2018)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon in nostalgie verweilen , dann darf teil 2 und 3 von dieser klasse serie All Mountain Trial nicht fehlen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marco würde das ganze mit nem Geolution Bike genau so fahren, da bin ich mir sicher!



Mahnitu schrieb:


> Guten Abend kloetenkoem und in die Runde,
> 
> hab´s nicht vergessen...
> Vorhang auf für eine weitere Meisterleistung aus Lübbrechtsen:
> ...



Die Skinnwall Reifen gefallen mir. Gelungener Aufbau.


----------



## wildbiker (16. Januar 2018)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Marco würde das ganze mit nem Geolution Bike genau so fahren, da bin ich mir sicher!
> 
> 
> 
> Die Skinnwall Reifen gefallen mir. Gelungener Aufbau.



Tja, leider isser nicht mehr bei Nicolai....






Sind die Skinnwall-Reifen eigentlich Tubless-ready?


----------



## EddyAC (16. Januar 2018)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Tja, leider isser nicht mehr bei Nicolai....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schade, Frank Schneider auch nicht mehr, oder?!

Meine Onza Ibex haben eine großzügige Massage mit Dichtmilch benötigt. Montage war super, haben aber über Seitenwand gesifft. Daher gründlich nachgebürstet.


----------



## baumumarmer (18. Januar 2018)

Tremalzo 2017...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (19. Januar 2018)

Hi ich geb mein Argon RoCC Rahmen ab falls einer mag. Guter Zustand. Gr L und 29“


----------



## wildbiker (19. Januar 2018)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Sehr schade, Frank Schneider auch nicht mehr, oder?!
> 
> Meine Onza Ibex haben eine großzügige Massage mit Dichtmilch benötigt. Montage war super, haben aber über Seitenwand gesifft. Daher gründlich nachgebürstet.



Hatte mit Schneidi im Sept. 2017 gesprochen, er ist wohl für Gates Carbon Drive tätig....


----------



## EddyAC (19. Januar 2018)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hatte mit Schneidi im Sept. 2017 gesprochen, er ist wohl für Gates Carbon Drive tätig....



Dann kann er ja bestimmt noch n bisschen mit Nicolai rocken


----------



## justanicename (27. Januar 2018)

Auch wenn es ein böses EBOXX ist, hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder. Evtl. gibt es ja auch hier Interessenten die sich über ein paar neue Fotos freuen. Macht einfach höllisch Spaß der Bock.


----------



## TheTomminator (27. Januar 2018)

Hätte ja nie gedacht, dass mir die Farbkombi gelb, orange und schwarz gefallen würde. Aber es gefällt.

Ich hab auch nichts gegen E-bikes einzuwenden. Für mich werden die allerdrings erst interessant, wenn es welche gibt mit Motor und Getriebe im "Tretlagerbereich" und mit entsprechend stabilem Riemen, oder Kette.

Ganz schön hoher Spacerturm...


----------



## justanicename (27. Januar 2018)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Ganz schön hoher Spacerturm...



Jetzt nicht mehr 
Wollte das Wetter nutzen und habe deshalb nicht mehr vorher umgebaut.
Jetzt sind 30mm weniger und ein anderer Lenker drauf.
Suche noch die richtige Einstellung, deshalb wollte ich nicht zu schnell die Gabel kürzen.
Wenn das jetzt mit den 20mm Spacer und dem neuen Lenker passt, kommt der Rest ab.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. Januar 2018)

n'Abend zusammen!
Ich habe gerade auf youTube ein Video vom Uphill Flowtrail Geisskopf entdeckt. Falls jemand schauen möchte, wie und was man mit E-MTBs so fährt...
 So richtig interessant ab Minute 9 (da startet die Fahrt so richtig berghoch) und ab etwa Minute 22 (da geht es in den Downhill).
Viel Spass beim schauen und nachfahren (für diejenigen unter uns/ euch, die wie @justanicename ein E-MTB bewegen)!
Grüße Maik
Ups, fast hätte ich den Link vergessen einzufügen...

*



*
Edit: Es ist quasi beschlossene Sache: da müssen wir (Mein E-MTB Instructor und Verleiher ist informiert und begeistert!) auch hin. . Jetzt muss also geplant werden.
#GeisskopfUphillFlowtrail2018


----------



## Akira (3. Februar 2018)

@justanicename 
Das ist ja ne coole Idee mit den unterschiedlichen und abgestimmten Farben der Bremsen, auch wenn das Orange nicht zum neongelb passt


----------



## justanicename (3. Februar 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> @justanicename
> Das ist ja ne coole Idee mit den unterschiedlichen und abgestimmten Farben der Bremsen, auch wenn das Orange nicht zum neongelb passt


Danke. Wollte zuerst auch blau für hinten nehmen. Blau mit dem Atomic Yellow hatte ich schon öfter gesehen und passt ja auch gut.
Aber dann habe ich doch das Experiment mit Orange gewagt, da ich das Hope Orange Eloxx einfach schön finde.
Und in natura wirkt das eigentlich ganz stimmig mit dem yellow. Ich mag es.


----------



## Kometi (14. Februar 2018)

Moin ✌️
Ich habe ein Helius AC mit Ner 180er talas rc2 und nem float x evol ist Modell 2013 in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (16. Februar 2018)

Moin Moin,
kann mir jemand sagen wie dieses Blau der Aufkleber heißt ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Helius-FR (16. Februar 2018)

Hat schon jemand hier ein *Argon GTB mit Pinion *und kann das Zeigen und was dazu sagen ?


----------



## TheTomminator (16. Februar 2018)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> kann mir jemand sagen wie dieses Blau der Aufkleber heißt ?
> 
> Gruß Karsten


----------



## TheTomminator (16. Februar 2018)

Das ist der Standart Aufkleber in blau.


----------



## JensXTR (16. Februar 2018)

ich würde eher sagen blau metallic


----------



## brigdompteur (18. Februar 2018)

Meins mal wieder......


----------



## xVSEx (25. Februar 2018)

Jetzt mit Fox sls Feder, mudhugger und falsch herum montierter  Hinterreifen


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. Februar 2018)

Hauptsache es fährt ...


----------



## xVSEx (25. Februar 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Hauptsache es fährt ...



Und das tut es wie sonst was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (27. Februar 2018)




----------



## kloetenkoem (4. März 2018)

26 ain’t dead:




[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2245693]
	
[/URL]

Ich komme mit der Karre im Busch besser zurecht, als mit dem G16. ByeBye G16...


----------



## Trialar (4. März 2018)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> 26 ain’t dead:
> 
> Ich komme mit der Karre im Busch besser zurecht, als mit dem G16. ByeBye G16...



Gibt's auch in 27,5 ohne G


----------



## EddyAC (4. März 2018)

Trialar schrieb:


> Gibt's auch in 27,5 ohne G



Genau meine Farbe!!!!!!
Geil!
Schön, daß man von Raw jederzeit auf Pulver umrüsten kann und auch wieder zurück


----------



## dek (4. März 2018)

Deshalb hab ich auch mal von Orange auf weiß gewechselt. Und auch ohne G.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (4. März 2018)

@Trialar  boah, knallt die Farbe auf dem Foto...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (4. März 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Trialar  boah, knallt die Farbe auf dem Foto...!


In echt fast noch mehr... Gar nicht so leicht zu fotografieren... Hast immer son Schein um den Rahmen herum


----------



## EddyAC (4. März 2018)

Trialar schrieb:


> In echt fast noch mehr... Gar nicht so leicht zu fotografieren... Hast immer son Schein um den Rahmen herum



Ist das Flashy Orange, oder Jägermeister?


----------



## Trialar (4. März 2018)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Ist das Flashy Orange, oder Jägermeister?


flashy orange


----------



## kloetenkoem (5. März 2018)

Trialar schrieb:


> Gibt's auch in 27,5 ohne G


Sexy!

Hab ich auch versucht :-(


----------



## Trialar (5. März 2018)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Sexy!
> 
> Hab ich auch versucht :-(



Macht die Laufradgröße son Unterschied? Hab bisher noch keine identischen Räder gefahren mit unterschiedlichen Durchmessern.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2018)

Trialar schrieb:


> Macht die Laufradgröße son Unterschied? Hab bisher noch keine identischen Räder gefahren mit unterschiedlichen Durchmessern.



Ja, definitiv.

G.


----------



## kloetenkoem (5. März 2018)

Trialar schrieb:


> Macht die Laufradgröße son Unterschied? Hab bisher noch keine identischen Räder gefahren mit unterschiedlichen Durchmessern.



Ja, wobei die individuelle Präferenz unterschiedlich sein mag


----------



## Trialar (6. März 2018)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Ja, wobei die individuelle Präferenz unterschiedlich sein mag



Welches Baujahr ist den das grüne Ion? Hab beim meinem Kauf die Geometrien verglichen und festgestellt, dass sich 2016 nochmal einiges zum glaub 2013-2015er Modell getan hat. Deshalb hab ich mich auch für ein 2016er entschieden.

Find meins ehrlich gesagt extrem wendig, was mir doch zu Gute kommt, da ich den Trialgedanken nie ganz ablegen werde  Nur das Gewicht merkt man halt und im Ebenen kommts einem etwas träge vor. Aber da interessierts mich wenig.


----------



## pfalz (6. März 2018)

Da könnt' ich ja fast auf die Idee kommen, meinem nach 5 Jahren ne neue Farbe zu spendieren...


----------



## kloetenkoem (6. März 2018)

Trialar schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr ist den das grüne Ion? Hab beim meinem Kauf die Geometrien verglichen und festgestellt, dass sich 2016 nochmal einiges zum glaub 2013-2015er Modell getan hat. Deshalb hab ich mich auch für ein 2016er entschieden...




Das müsste 2014/15 sein. Er ist im Nic- VDO Ion 16 26 vs 27,5 zu sehen.

Ich bin vom 26 aufs 27,5 auf G16 gewechselt und jetzt wieder am Anfang beim 26er angekommen. 
Für mich:
G16: zu viel Rad und Aushebeln via Kurbel wg. niedrigem Innenlager
Ion 16 27,5: viel Rad
Ion16 26: genug Rad und im Busch tretbar.

Ich will niemanden bei der Diskussion 27,5 vs 26 überzeugen - da gibt es genug Leute mit mehr Ahnung. Mir gefällt das 26er Ion bei dem, was ich fahre am besten - und das Grün ist einfach geil ;-)

Bei den Argons (FR/AM) ist es 27,5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (6. März 2018)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Ich will niemanden bei der Diskussion 27,5 vs 26 überzeugen - da gibt es genug Leute mit mehr Ahnung. Mir gefällt das 26er Ion bei dem, was ich fahre am besten - und das Grün ist einfach geil ;-)



Das ist ja auch das wichtigste


----------



## MantaHai (7. März 2018)

Wird Zeit für den Frühling...


----------



## r4sta-jn (10. März 2018)

Hallo liebe Nicolai Community,
ich habe mir die Aufgabe gestellt aus einem Nicolai Argon-AM Rahmen ein Trail Hardtail aufzubauen.
Hier das Endergebniss:


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2018)

Mein Vorschlag: Bremsleitungen innen verlegen...


----------



## guru39 (10. März 2018)

Dann sollte deine nächste Aufgaube darin bestehen das du die Bremsleitungen nach innen verlegst. Nicht das noch so ein Besserwisser daher kommt


----------



## guru39 (10. März 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: Bremsleitungen innen verlegen...


Zu spät.


----------



## Helius-FR (10. März 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: Bremsleitungen innen verlegen...





guru39 schrieb:


> Dann sollte deine nächste Aufgaube darin bestehen das du die Bremsleitungen nach innen verlegst. Nicht das noch so ein Besserwisser daher kommt



Das machen nur die Plaste Rahmen Fahrer.


----------



## guru39 (10. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Das machen nur die Plaste Rahmen Fahrer.


Ich mache das auch und bin noch nie einen Plaste Rahmen gefahren


----------



## kloetenkoem (10. März 2018)

r4sta-jn schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Nicolai Community,
> ich habe mir die Aufgabe gestellt aus einem Nicolai Argon-AM Rahmen ein Trail Hardtail aufzubauen.
> Hier das Endergebniss:
> Anhang anzeigen 706325




Schick!
Wenn du den Tip vom der-gute, die vordere Bremsleitung auf der Innenseite des linken Tauchrohrs zu verlegen, umsetzt, verhedderst du dich nicht so schnell mit der Leitung im Gestrüpp. Und das kann übel enden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (11. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Das machen nur die Plaste Rahmen Fahrer.



Das machen vor allem die, die nicht einfädeln wollen und dabei schon garnicht auf die Fresse fallen wollen. Und das passiert mit nem Plasterahmen genauso wie mit nem Alurahmen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Helius-FR (11. März 2018)

Oops.
Habe da wohl mit Bremsleitung innen Verlegen was falsch Verstanden. 

Hab nix gesagt.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. März 2018)

r4sta-jn schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Nicolai Community,
> ich habe mir die Aufgabe gestellt aus einem Nicolai Argon-AM Rahmen ein Trail Hardtail aufzubauen.
> Hier das Endergebniss:
> Anhang anzeigen 706325


Ach du Scheiße, ist der Karren schön!!



guru39 schrieb:


> Zu spät.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. März 2018)

guru39 schrieb:


> Zu spät.





der-gute schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: Bremsleitungen innen verlegen...


Sehe gerade:
Dito hinten, aber @der-gute  und @guru39 schrieben ja schon:"... Bremsleitungen...".
Grüße


----------



## r4sta-jn (11. März 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: Bremsleitungen innen verlegen...


Danke für den Hinweis.Ändere ich noch vor der heutigen Ausfahrt.


----------



## MarcSchreiner (11. März 2018)

Hier mal mein Nicolai Ion G16 in der aktuellen Version, die Trinkflasche ist nur im Winter dran und stört die Optik leider ein wenig. Als kleines Special habe ich den Dämpfer umgebaut, sodass er jetzt 76mm Hub hat. Die längere Einbaulänge von 6mm habe ich weitgehenst mit Offset-Buchsen kompensiert. Fährt sich schon echt klasse mit 190mm am Heck und 180mm an der Front.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. März 2018)

Hier mal aktuelle Bilder von meinem mit der neuen Farbkombi


----------



## Andi5w (11. März 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hier mal aktuelle Bilder von meinem mit der neuen Farbkombi



Wow, das sieht spitze aus. 

Welche Bezeichnungen (RAL...) haben die Farben der Decals und wo hast Du sie machen lassen?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. März 2018)

Hallo,

Danke  Die Decals sind von hasdesings.pt
Eine genau RAL Farbe hab ich da nicht. Ich hab mir einfach seine Fotos auf der Facebook Seite angeschaut und dann gesagt welche Farbkombi ich haben will.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (11. März 2018)

Sieht super aus! Glückwunsch @*Miss Geschick*


----------



## RaulEndymion (12. März 2018)

Schöne neue Farbkombination.
Macht richtig was her.


----------



## manuelschafer (21. März 2018)

Lyrik Uturn, um auf offiziellen 150mm zu bleiben.

.


----------



## metbirne77 (13. April 2018)

Argon Fat Pinion in M - einfach ein traumhaftes Bike!!


----------



## Kometi (15. April 2018)

Ein sich im Aufbau befindliches Nicolai Ion 20 Rahmengröße L was von Maxx Bikes Custom Pulverbeschichtet wurde. Ist 26"
Die Fox 40 float factory series bekommt noch schwarze Standrohre. Halte euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## Kometi (15. April 2018)




----------



## pfalz (15. April 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjunior (19. April 2018)

Meine Frau hat ihr SX Trail verbannt (von mir verbannen lassen) und hat nun auch ein N. 





Wenn ich schon mit Nicolai nicht warm wurde, vielleicht wird sie es wenigstens.


----------



## chevioso (19. April 2018)

Geil! Sieht böse aus.


----------



## manuelschafer (14. Mai 2018)

​N Unterrohr​.​


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (19. Mai 2018)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (21. Mai 2018)




----------



## Trialar (22. Mai 2018)

@HalleluYAH-Biker 
hmm schön die Oldschool-Farben kombiniert


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (22. Mai 2018)

Danke. Ich habe den Rahmen schon so gekauft, der Rest ergab sich dann von selbst.

Ich mag das Nicolai Helius nicht mehr missen!


----------



## manuelschafer (22. Mai 2018)

was sind denn oldschool farben ?
N-Team war ja mal rot weiss und blau gelb..


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. Mai 2018)

Gelb / Rot ist für mich Rocky Mountain Erinnerung. Das Edge war so. Steht dem Helius super! 
Mein Serotta Legend Ti ist auch halb lackiert in glitzerndem Gelb mit roten Decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (22. Mai 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> was sind denn oldschool farben ?
> hab team war ja mal rot weiss und blau gelb..
> gelb rot auch ?



War jetzt nicht auf Nicolai bezogen, aber gelb rot verbind ich immer mit MTBs Ende der 90er Anfang 2000er... Hot chili, Cannondale, Rocky Mountain und und und...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (23. Mai 2018)

Oldschool hin oder her, Hauptsache das Teil funzt und der HERR bringt mich immer heile runter.

Nicolai ist jedenfalls das beste Fully das ich jemals gefahren bin. Selbst so'n nagelneues Canyon Carbon Enduro konnte mich keineswegs gegenüber meines Nicolai überzeugen.


----------



## Trialar (23. Mai 2018)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Oldschool hin oder her, Hauptsache das Teil funzt und der HERR bringt mich immer heile runter.
> 
> Nicolai ist jedenfalls das beste Fully das ich jemals gefahren bin. Selbst so'n nagelneues Canyon Carbon Enduro konnte mich keineswegs gegenüber meines Nicolai überzeugen.



Ich finds ja auch top... mir gefällts ja 

Mag mein Ion 16 auch nicht mehr missen. Erstes Rad ohne Eingewöhnung... Draufgestiegen und Spaß gehabt.


----------



## Sid211985 (24. Mai 2018)

Hab meins endlich mal auf 27.5 umgebaut  Mal schauen wie es sich im Gegensatz zu 26 verhält. 

Lief damit schon richtig gut. Hab es bisher nicht bereut diesen Rahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## manuelschafer (24. Mai 2018)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hab meins endlich mal auf 27.5 umgebaut  Mal schauen wie es sich im Gegensatz zu 26 verhält.
> 
> Lief damit schon richtig gut. Hab es bisher nicht bereut diesen Rahmen zu kaufen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 733259




? das Bike ist Original ja ein 27.5
Bischn kurz der Vorbau für ein Helius AC oder.. sieht in Kombi mit dem Sitzwinkel aber nur ungewohnt aus


----------



## Sid211985 (24. Mai 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> ? das Bike ist Original ja ein 27.5



Ja aber mangels Geld musste bisher kein 26 zoll Lrs her halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. Mai 2018)

Gruselig der kurze Vorbau :-D


----------



## Schwatten (24. Mai 2018)

Welche Vorbaulänge fährt ihr denn am AC? Ich teste da gerade ein wenig rum.


----------



## codit (24. Mai 2018)

Ich fahre 70 mm. Zur Not ginge eventuell auch 60. Aber kürzer wären steile Passagen hochwärts definitiv keine Freude mehr.

EDIT: Die Geo des AC hat sich ja in den Jahren schon verändert, deswegen Ergänzung: meine Erfahrung gilt für Modelljahr 2010!


----------



## Sid211985 (24. Mai 2018)

Hatte bisher immer einen 50mm und fand es manchmal bisschen komisch. 
Wollte diese mal ausprobieren


----------



## manuelschafer (24. Mai 2018)

2011/2012 AC und 50mm ist Top, wenn man proportional gut lange Beine hat.
Nicolai hat in den letzten Jaren ja immer wieder aufgestockt und seit Mitte 2000er
ordentlich lange Oberrohre. 
70 Probiert.. ist auch gut!
30 noch nicht .. sicher auch witzig im Rucksack und für Bergab zu montieren.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. Mai 2018)

Moin! Ich habe am 2012er AC mit 90 mm angefangen und später auf 50mm gewechselt. Lenker von 720 mm auf 780 mm. Das fühlt sich sehr gut an. Bei langsam bergauf schlenkert man u.U. etwas.
Rahmengröße M, 1,76 m Körpergröße. Beinlänge weiß ich nicht, sind aber lang genug.
Sicher muss man sich an steilen Bergaufstücken etwas mehr beugen (zur Not kann ich noch die Fox Talas absenken), aber...geradeaus  und bergab:
Gruß Maik


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (25. Mai 2018)

Auf meinem Helius AM fahre ich mem 60er, aber das AM ist auch wieder ne andere Kategorie. Aber kürzer als 60 geht bei mir alleine wegen der Körpergröße schon nicht...


----------



## Mayhem (26. Mai 2018)

Kometi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 718700 Anhang anzeigen 718702 Anhang anzeigen 718701


Sehr schön, endlich wieder Jemand der kein RAW genommen hat.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (26. Mai 2018)

In freier Wildbahn abgelichtet


----------



## Trialar (28. Mai 2018)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Sehr schön, endlich wieder Jemand der kein RAW genommen hat.


Bei den letzten 20 Bikes waren genau zwei Raws dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockAddict (29. Mai 2018)

Mein Traumbike ist heute angekommen 
Gleich mal eine "kleine" Tour gemacht





Muss nur noch das rattern in der vorderen MT5 weg bekommen damit es mein Lieblingsbike bleibt


----------



## RockAddict (3. Juni 2018)

Erste richtige Tour ( >60km, >600hm) mit Downhill-Einlagen.
Hebel noch auf einfinger und links ein Shiftmix verbaut. 
Das Cockpit sieht jetzt so aufgeräumt aus .
Das Fahrrad ist der absolute Hammer!!!


----------



## Spezialeis (3. Juni 2018)

Ich war am Wochenende in Freiburg im Breisgau. Die Trails sind echt super und die Uphills angenehm flach. Aber die Beine Streiken nach weit über 2'000hm mittlerweile.


----------



## Enze (12. Juni 2018)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat ihr SX Trail verbannt (von mir verbannen lassen) und hat nun auch ein N.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 720421
> 
> Wenn ich schon mit Nicolai nicht warm wurde, vielleicht wird sie es wenigstens.


Mein Ufo haengt mittlerweile an der Wand...Schande ueber mein Haupt.


----------



## manuelschafer (12. Juni 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Mein Traumbike ist heute angekommen
> Gleich mal eine "kleine" Tour gemacht
> 
> 
> ...



tailor ?


----------



## RockAddict (13. Juni 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> tailor ?


Nein von der Stange. Ist das techline nur mit gelben statt schwarzen decals.


----------



## xVSEx (18. Juni 2018)

Mein G15 in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum.


----------



## Dirty Biker (28. Juni 2018)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hab meins endlich mal auf 27.5 umgebaut  Mal schauen wie es sich im Gegensatz zu 26 verhält.
> 
> Lief damit schon richtig gut. Hab es bisher nicht bereut diesen Rahmen zu kaufen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 733259



Der Bremsehebel sieht aus als würde er fiese Ergonomieprobleme verursachen


----------



## Dirty Biker (28. Juni 2018)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Oldschool hin oder her, Hauptsache das Teil funzt und der HERR bringt mich immer heile runter.
> 
> Nicolai ist jedenfalls das beste Fully das ich jemals gefahren bin. Selbst so'n nagelneues Canyon Carbon Enduro konnte mich keineswegs gegenüber meines Nicolai überzeugen.



Wie kommts eigentlich, dass Du es dennoch jetzt verkaufst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (28. Juni 2018)

Komme zu selten zum Fahren.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (28. Juni 2018)

Komme zu selten zum Fahren.


----------



## franticz (2. Juli 2018)

Mein Nicolai P_P vllt kommt bald ein Fat Argon dazu!


----------



## JenSIE103 (2. Juli 2018)

Den Flaschenöffner will ich auch haben, machst Du vielleicht eine Kleinserie?


----------



## franticz (2. Juli 2018)

JenSIE103 schrieb:


> Den Flaschenöffner will ich auch haben, machst Du vielleicht eine Kleinserie?


Den hab ich hier gewonnen! Original von nicolai!


----------



## Timmy35 (2. Juli 2018)

Den gab es vor ein paar Jahren bei der Nicolai-Hausmesse. Konnte man sogar selber sandstrahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (2. Juli 2018)

Ich habse alle. Prost!

Und morgen werden damit die Feierabend Bier in Winterberg geöffnet


----------



## manuelschafer (2. Juli 2018)

95 13 Jubile ?


----------



## raschaa (2. Juli 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> 95 13 Jubile ?


volljährigkeit....


----------



## Simbl (2. Juli 2018)

Gabs zum 18. der Firma


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. Juli 2018)

Den Flaschenöffner finde ich Klasse!


----------



## danizartmann (18. Juli 2018)

Mein neues Saturn11, nach 4 Monaten wartezeit...
Noch nicht ganz fertig aber sieht schon mal nach Spass aus.


----------



## EddyAC (18. Juli 2018)

Flashy Orange mit rot-bisschen porn, aber geil


----------



## EddyAC (26. Juli 2018)

Das kurze Ion nochmal ausgeführt


----------



## MisterXT (27. Juli 2018)

Schönes Gerät!


----------



## EddyAC (27. Juli 2018)

Thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hombach (30. Juli 2018)

Erstes Shooting mit der neuen...




 



 

Hätte nicht gedacht das dat Gerät so Laune macht!!!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (31. Juli 2018)

Sehr schöne Fotos!


----------



## xVSEx (31. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mir die kona wahwah 2 (Plastik) gegönnt, mal gucken was die können.


----------



## EddyAC (8. August 2018)

Ionisierter Boden beim Sunset


----------



## pommes5 (31. August 2018)

Erstaufbau. 170er Reverb kommt die Tage noch und die Decals der Pike müssen auch noch weg.

Frage an die Experten: Führt man die Kabel/Leitungen oben durch die Löcher in den Blechen am Steuerrohr?


----------



## manuelschafer (31. August 2018)

Eher nicht, aber warum nicht!, aber da kannst sie festmachen mit kl. Kabelbindern, sieht man so öfter.
Ich habs aber bei mir gemacht, da sind die Löcher auch größer 2003-05
Kannst ja beim Hersteller das geschrubte Update nachholen lassen,kost sicher nicht viel wenn man mal in der Umgebung ist. Dann nicht mehr Periodecht Achtung: im Sinne irgendwann ists ein Klassiker


----------



## Helius-FR (31. August 2018)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Erstaufbau. 170er Reverb kommt die Tage noch und die Decals der Pike müssen auch noch weg.
> 
> Frage an die Experten: Führt man die Kabel/Leitungen oben durch die Löcher in den Blechen am Steuerrohr?  Anhang anzeigen 767781



Die aktuellen IONs haben da ne Kabelführung.
Aber wenn du die Kabel durch die Löcher legen willst solltest du was zum Schutz drum machen sonst sehen sie durch die scharfen Kanten schnell nicht mehr gut aus.


----------



## Seneca02 (31. August 2018)

Würde das lassen, sonst schrabbelt da die farbe ab und die kanten werden rundgenudelt


----------



## manuelschafer (31. August 2018)

Ja ein Kabelbinder ist da nicht schlecht... kann man ja mit der Fixierung/Öffnung nach dem festziehen auf die Rückseite herum schieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC-Sharky (31. August 2018)

Würde ich auch lassen. oder du lässt dir nen aluteilfräsen was in die Aussparung passt um dass dann mit der kabelführung zu kontern


----------



## osbow (1. September 2018)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Erstaufbau. 170er Reverb kommt die Tage noch und die Decals der Pike müssen auch noch weg.
> 
> Frage an die Experten: Führt man die Kabel/Leitungen oben durch die Löcher in den Blechen am Steuerrohr?  Anhang anzeigen 767781


Wo ist das? Glüder/Soligen?


----------



## MC-Sharky (1. September 2018)

Jo ist Solingen gewesen


----------



## provester (1. September 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Wo ist das? Glüder/Soligen?



Cool, da bin ich auch öfter unterwegs - vielleicht trifft man sich mal 

Gruß


----------



## Nippes80 (1. September 2018)

Mein Helius AM









seit heute im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Helius-FR (1. September 2018)

Argon GTB Pi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acht8 (2. September 2018)

Ballermann


----------



## pommes5 (3. September 2018)

170er Reverb und Kabelführung optimiert.



 

 

 



Lang wird die Farbe das nicht mitmachen  Denke da muss wieder ab.


----------



## Akira (3. September 2018)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. September 2018)

@pommes5
Ich würde die Kabelbinder wieder entfernen... Wenn du die Kabel mit Kabelbindern aneinander "bündelst", dann reichen doch die originalen Leitungshalter aus. Oder, in der Tat, wie es vorher schon einer schrieb: ein schönes Frästeil (oder die neuen Leitungshalter mit einer selbstgebastelten Fixierung in den Aussparungen).
Gruß Maik


----------



## rattinio_ks (5. September 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @pommes5
> Ich würde die Kabelbinder wieder entfernen... Wenn du die Kabel mit Kabelbindern aneinander "bündelst", dann reichen doch die originalen Leitungshalter aus. Oder, in der Tat, wie es vorher schon einer schrieb: ein schönes Frästeil (oder die neuen Leitungshalter mit einer selbstgebastelten Fixierung in den Aussparungen).
> Gruß Maik



fully agree...


----------



## pommes5 (6. September 2018)

Ja, sind schon wieder ab. Hab diese Jagwire S-Haken geholt, das wirds wohl richten. Die geschraubten Führungen am neuen Modell sehen da schon schicker aus.


----------



## Nidhoeggr (6. September 2018)

Kurze Jungfernfahrt mit dem G16:


 
Bin mit einem Dauergrinsen gefahren, bergab kann ich es aber leider aufgrund einer Verletzung noch nicht artgerecht bewegen


----------



## Kuwahades (7. September 2018)

Sehr schönes Gerät 

Wo bekommt man denn den Kettenstrebenschutz und aktuelle Kabelführungen usw.
Möchte mal kucken, ob ich mein ION ST mal etwas "modernisieren" kann 

ich habe die Nicolai Seite schon ein paarmal abgesucht, aber nichts gefunden


----------



## MC-Sharky (7. September 2018)

Anrufen


----------



## Helius-FR (7. September 2018)

Mal beide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (7. September 2018)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Gerät
> 
> Wo bekommt man denn den Kettenstrebenschutz und aktuelle Kabelführungen usw.
> Möchte mal kucken, ob ich mein ION ST mal etwas "modernisieren" kann
> ...


Jap. Anrufen oder per Mail melden. Bekommst dann die Preise genannt. Auf der Website findet man das leider nicht.


----------



## studentx600 (8. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Mein Nicolai Argon Road hat neue Räder bekommen: Veltec FCC 3.0 (FullCarbonClincher)

https:


----------



## Knallscharsche (14. September 2018)

Hier mein Neuzugang...
manchmal hat man Glück


----------



## JenSIE103 (14. September 2018)

Hammer, mit der Farbe! Das traut sich sicher nicht jeder, aber ich find´s geil!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. September 2018)

Das Jack Reading Bike? Geil!


----------



## san_andreas (14. September 2018)

Gutes Bike. Vielleicht noch paar Sticker wegmachen.


----------



## Knallscharsche (14. September 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das Jack Reading Bike? Geil!


Jup. Konnte das erst selbst kaum glauben bis es im Karton bei mir im Flur Stand.

@san andreas, Halt Stopp.. es bleibt alles so wie es ist.


----------



## san_andreas (14. September 2018)

Oke !
Wo hast du es her ?


----------



## Knallscharsche (14. September 2018)

Jack Reading hat das ding Verlost bei facebook, hatte glück. Hat mich jetzt ein Los und den versand aus England zu mir gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. September 2018)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gutes Bike. Vielleicht noch paar Sticker wegmachen.


Ich würde es auch genau so lassen! Da knibbelt man doch keinen Sticker ab, den J.R. drauf gebappt hat!


----------



## Knallscharsche (14. September 2018)

Mann muss dazu sagen das die Aufkleber sehr dick und durchgehend sind und somit als zusätzlicher Rahmenschutz herhalten.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. September 2018)

Knallscharsche schrieb:


> Jack Reading hat das ding Verlost bei facebook, hatte glück. Hat mich jetzt ein Los und den versand aus England zu mir gekostet.


Du Glückspilz! Darauf ein Bier! CHEERS


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. September 2018)

Ha ha. Krasse Aktion. Ich habe das nur am Rande mit bekommen.
Jack stufe ich schon als seriös ein, hätte aber gedacht, dass du es regulär bei ihm gekauft hast. 
Er hat immer wieder gute Angebote. 

So natürlich hast du wahrscheinlich den Bike Deal deines Lebens gemacht.


----------



## Knallscharsche (14. September 2018)

So isses Tyro.


----------



## san_andreas (14. September 2018)

Geile Aktion, viel Spaß damit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (14. September 2018)

Na dann mal neu lackieren lassen und herzlichen Glückwunsch. Für so'n Bike bin ich wohl nicht emanzipiert genug.


----------



## san_andreas (14. September 2018)

Ja, Pro-Bike fahren muß man mögen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. September 2018)

Wenn das Fahrwerk auf Weltcup tauglich umgebaut wurde.


----------



## manuelschafer (14. September 2018)

fährt der echt die plastik pedale, na why durable if light weight is the way


----------



## Helius-FR (14. September 2018)

Knallscharsche schrieb:


> Jack Reading hat das ding Verlost bei facebook, hatte glück. Hat mich jetzt ein Los und den versand aus England zu mir gekostet.


Das is dann wohl der Schnapper der Lebens. 
Sehr Cool. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. September 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> fährt der echt die plastik pedale, na why durable if light weight is the way


Manu, dass sind doch sicher @Knallscharsche 's Pedale. Jack Reading fährt doch Hope....


----------



## Knallscharsche (15. September 2018)

Korrekt @Kaffeeklicker . Ich find die race face dinger Bombe die sind Durabel und billig warum sollte ich über hundert euro für pedale ausgeben? hab bis jetzt noch keinen getroffen der die Dinger geschafft hat.

Aber vermutlich haben die halt nicht genug Show off faktor hier im Hochpreissegment


----------



## Spezialeis (15. September 2018)

Ich war heute auf dem Berg Gibidum im Wallis. Wahnsinns Rundumsicht von dort.
Danach auf dem Gälmji. Mittlerweile bin ich mit 12-fach statt 11-fach unterwegs, was im alpinen Gelände doch auch von Vorteil ist.


----------



## GRAZZ0R (23. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen


Ich fange mal ganz von vorne an und erzähle hier meine kleine Geschichte vom Nicolai Helius CC.


Ich bin 21 und neu hier im Forum, lese hier aber sehr oft interessante Informationen über Nicolai oder allgemein über den Radsport.
Man kann sagen, dass ich mit dem Mountainbiking allgemein vor 4 Monaten angefangen habe 


Ich habe mich schon recht lange für das Fahrradfahren interessiert und habe einige kleinere Touren mit meinem ehemaligen Baumarktrad (Fully, eingelenker) gemacht. Ich habe damals kein Geld für ein gutes Fahrrad gehabt. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich dieses Baumarktrad in einem kaputten Zustand bekommen habe und es komplett reparieren musste. Vor halbem Jahr habe ich einen neuen Hardtail Rahmen bekommen und habe alle Komponenten vom Baumarktrad umgebaut, manche wurden aber auch neu gekauft. (Der Fully hatte hinten sehr großes Lagerspiel, das Hinterrad hat sich 4cm hin und her bewegt! Es war der ganze Hinterbau. Deswegen der Umstieg auf den Hardtail) Doch als ich mich auf das neue Fahrrad draufgesetzt habe und damit ein Stückchen gefahren bin, wusste ich, dass es absolut nicht meins ist. Mir fehlte die Federung am Hinterrad!


Also habe ich mich ein bisschen nach Full-Suspension Rahmen umgeschaut und bin sehr schnell auf Nicolai Rahmen gestoßen. Alle Leute haben so positiv darübergeschrieben, es hat mich einfach fasziniert! Doch als ich den Neupreis von so einem Rahmen gesehen habe, ist mein Traum sofort geplatzt ☹ 2500€ für einen Rahmen war für mich der absolute Killer, weswegen ich mich entschieden habe, in 2 Jahren einen schönen Fully-Mountainbike zu kaufen, der so Maximal bei 1500€ liegen wird. Selbstgebaute Räder sind vom Preis eher viel teurer als konfigurierte von zum Beispiel Cube. Also bin ich die ganze Zeit mit meinem Hardtailrad unterwegs gewesen und habe innerhalb von zwei Monaten bereits 800km auf dem Flachland draufgedreht. Bis ich vor kurzem in einem Thread über den Helius CC gelesen habe (wieder was positives ). Ich habe spaßeshalber auf ebay und ebay Kleinanzeigen nach diesem Rahmen gesucht und habe ein Angebot gefunden: Helius CC Rahmen, Monarch RT3 Dämpfer und Fox Federgabel F-Series 120RL für insgesamt 550€. Der Rahmen sah auf den Bildern sehr gut aus, der Verkäufer hat ebenfalls geschrieben, dass dieser Rahmen recht wenig km lauf-Leistung hat. Ich konnte diesem Gebot nicht wiederstehen und habe mein für den Führerschein erspartes Geld für dieses Rahmenset ausgegeben. Es ist gegen den 20.05.2018 gekommen und dann durfte ich es aufbauen Leider habe ich kein Bericht gemacht… Gegen Mitte Juni hatte ich das Rad endlich zusammen. Das ganze Spezialwerkzeug hat mich auch mindestens an die 100€ gekostet, was mich leicht schockiert, aber ich nutze es immer wieder und zwar gerne


Da ich noch nie an so einem Bike geschraubt habe, musste ich vieles lernen und einige Mängel beheben. Der Dämpfer hat von mir kompletten Service bekommen, weil er die ganze Zeit geschmatzt hat. Ich musste das ganze Ding auseinander bauen und neu dichten, ölen und aufpumpen.  Das war echt ein Theater, aber jetzt funktioniert er einwandfrei, meiner Meinung nach  Die Gabel scheint okay zu sein, keine Öl- oder Luftdruckverlsute. Ebenfalls musste ich die Dämpfungsbuchsen oben beim Dämpfer bearbeiten, da diese einfach nur im Dämpfer drinsteckten. Sie haben sich überhaupt nicht bewegt und ich musste diese mit der Zange rauszerren! Der Dämpfer war von diesen Buchsen eingeklemmt und die Buchsen wurden vom Rahmen eingeklemmt… Ich weiß nicht wieso es so gekommen ist, aber ich habe diese Buchsen etwas abgeschliffen und nun werden diese vom Rahmen eingeklemmt (so wie es theoretisch sein soll) und der Dämpfer bewegt sich wie er soll. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich nun sehr dynamisch und weich an. Die Fahreigenschaften sind hervorragend! Jedoch gibt es ein Paar Sachen, die ich gerne ändern möchte. Die Reifen sind etwas zu dick gekauft worden (2.40 mit 60mm breite) und passen gerade noch so hinten rein. Würde eher zu einem Allrounder Reifen tendieren der eine Breite von 52-55 hat, eventuell Michelin Wild Grip`R 2.1. Genauso stört mich das etwas schreckliche Gewicht von 14,5 Kilo :O Habe mir überlegt andere Naben und Speichen zu kaufen, da ich meinen Laufradsatz aus Decathlon habe… und diese Teile sind schweineschwer! Die Flegen sind zwar von Dartmoor Raider V2 in Rot, die ich selber gespeicht habe aber 5 Kilo für einen Radset inklusive Reifen ist schon etwas übertrieben ☹

Mein Vater hat einen CC bike mit knappen 11 Kilo und seine Räder wiegen knappe 3,3 Kilo. 


Was sagt ihr dazu, ist es okay für einen Allrounder diese 14,5 Kilo oder ist man mit den 13 Kilo so viel besser bedient?
Ich nutze aktuell ein 3x10 SLX Schaltsystem, und mit dem Umstieg auf 1x11 XT könnte ich an die 600 Gramm sparen (inklusive Pedalen-Wechsel), doch ich will mein 3x10 behalten, da ich wirklich alle Gänge nutze (Bergauf, Ebene oder leicht Bergab brauche ich einfach nur diese Bandbreite, trotz 80-90 Kadenz)

Ich fahre immer mit einem Rucksack (ca. 5 Kilo) in den Bergen in der Nähe von Forbach und kriege auf steileren Anstiegen von 15-25% schon meine Probleme, wenn ich einen halben Kilometer hochradeln muss   (Will mich hier deutlich bessern! )
Laut dem Tacho beträgt meine durchschnittliche Steigerate an die 11m/min mit diesem Wunderbike 


Bis jetzt hat mein Helius an die 1000km und etwa 5000hm in diesen 3,5 Monaten mitgemacht. Alles ohne Zwischenfälle. So ein angenehmes Fahrgefühl habe ich nie erlebt.

Ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt nicht gesteinigt werde, weil ich als Anfänger sich einen Nicolai gekauft habe


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. September 2018)

Willkommen @GRAZZ0R !
Alles richtig gemacht, würde ich sagen!
Gute Arbeit.
Weiterhin viel Freude mit dem Helius.
Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailJudge_G16 (30. September 2018)

Endlich angekommen!
(knapp 2 Wochen früher als erwartet!!)

Nun beginnt das Feintuning am Fahrwerk

Happy trials
Florian


----------



## MC-Sharky (30. September 2018)

Mal nen Status update


----------



## kastorson (30. September 2018)

Hier mein neues Spielzeug.


----------



## GRAZZ0R (30. September 2018)

Man, ich würde echt so gerne einen Ion G13 oder G16 Mal probefahren!
Vom Aussehen wirken diese Räder echt verdammt lang, wenn man diese mit den Vorgängern oder den normalen Bikes heutzutage vergleicht. Mich interessiert echt stark, wie diese sich lenken lassen, da die Gabel so nach Vorne gestreckt ist. Habe gelesen, dass die Federeigenschaften ebenfalls komplett anders sind, laut dem Gelesenen von mir fühlt es sich "richtig" an.


----------



## Helius-FR (30. September 2018)

GRAZZ0R schrieb:


> Man, ich würde echt so gerne einen Ion G13 oder G16 Mal probefahren!
> Vom Aussehen wirken diese Räder echt verdammt lang, wenn man diese mit den Vorgängern oder den normalen Bikes heutzutage vergleicht. Mich interessiert echt stark, wie diese sich lenken lassen, da die Gabel so nach Vorne gestreckt ist. Habe gelesen, dass die Federeigenschaften ebenfalls komplett anders sind, laut dem Gelesenen von mir fühlt es sich "richtig" an.



Dann einfach mal ne Probefahrt mit den Nicolai Jungs abmachen. 
Für mich fühlt es sich definitiv richtig an.


----------



## muddiver (4. Oktober 2018)

So, nach langer Zeit mal wieder Bildchen von meinem Radel.
Und was soll ich sagen?. Restlos zufrieden.


----------



## lambdarider (9. Oktober 2018)

hi, mein erster post hier im forum.

nicolai fahre ich schon seit 2007 war aber meist auf pink bike unterwegs 

nach einem lambda st kam ein ufo ds,  ein helius st….seit diesem jahr  noch ein ion 18/ pinion dazu.
mein lambda musste schon weg,
das ufo ds wird wohl auch über kurz oder lang mal hier im anzeigemarkt auftauchen......meine frau meinte ich hätte zu viele bikes 
das helius habe ich seit 2 jahren, klasse bike
nach einem ion 18 suche ich schon ne weile, auch hier im anzeigenmarkt
aber als ich vor ein paar monaten ein ion18 in der bucht entdeckt hatte, konnte ich nicht widerstehen, mit pinion, in raw, richtige grösse, klasse komponenten... perfekt!
jede menge techn.infos konnte ich hier im pinion und ion 18 faden finden.
ich hab´s mir als freerider aufgebaut..i love it.


----------



## lambdarider (9. Oktober 2018)

muddiver schrieb:


> So, nach langer Zeit mal wieder Bildchen von meinem Radel.
> Und was soll ich sagen?. Restlos zufrieden.



schönes bike.....ist das ne intent gabel?


----------



## muddiver (9. Oktober 2018)

Danke.
Jupp, ist eine Intend Edge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lambdarider (9. Oktober 2018)

muddiver schrieb:


> Danke.
> Jupp, ist eine Intend Edge.



 nice... 
bist du zufrieden mit der gabel?
 ich hatte früher ne kowa gf am lambda und fand usd immer gyle!...aber bei ner sc gabel wäre ich mir in sachen steifigkeit schon etwas unsicher?


----------



## muddiver (9. Oktober 2018)

Also fehlende Steifgkeit ist wirklich kein Problem bei der Gabel. Klar, wenn du das Vorderrad fixierst und dann über den Lenker ein Moment einbringst, siehst du schon einen merklichen Unterschied zu einer konventionellen Gabel. Beim Fahren merke ich zumindst aber keine negativen Auswirkungen. Vielleicht fahre ich aber auch nur nicht hart genug.


----------



## lambdarider (9. Oktober 2018)

auf jeden fall ist sie ne schönheit, 
wie gesagt ich mag das Konzept sehr.


----------



## Simbl (9. Oktober 2018)

Die Intend ist steifer wie ne Kowa. Die Kowa war trotz ihrer Masse ein Wackelmonster wennde Schräg aufgekommen bist. Und ja, ich hatte ne Kowa und hab jetzt ne Edge.


----------



## lambdarider (9. Oktober 2018)

Simbl schrieb:


> Die Intend ist steifer wie ne Kowa. Die Kowa war trotz ihrer Masse ein Wackelmonster wennde Schräg aufgekommen bist. Und ja, ich hatte ne Kowa und hab jetzt ne Edge.



naja, sooo übel war meine Kowa( gf/2007)nun auch nicht 
das leichte flexen der gabel ist ja usd typisch
und das kann man ja durchaus auch mögen,
wenn nicht ist ne "normale dc evt einfach die bessere wahl.
ne dorado ist da ja auch nicht anders.

dass die intend eine höhere steifigkeit hat, ist ja schon mal erstaunlich.
auf jeden fall ein interessantes produkt, danke für deine infos.


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2018)

lambdarider schrieb:


> hi, mein erster post hier im forum.
> 
> nicolai fahre ich schon seit 2007 war aber meist auf pink bike unterwegs
> 
> ...




Wow  Geile Bilder!

Bist du Fotograf?

Ich hab jetzt auch mal quergelesen, hier im Forum, und du solltest dich nicht verschließen vor solchen Sachen wie GEOMETRON.

Das ist eine Sache die man auch als alter Sack probieren sollte 

Willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lambdarider (9. Oktober 2018)

hey, danke für das willkommen 

freut mich das die pix dir gefallen ;-)
yep ich bin Fotograf,
wenn du bock hast schau hier mal rein...
freie s/w arbeiten findest du hier  : https://www.zeitvertreib-pix.com
meine berufliche hp ist hier:  https://www.gauls-die-fotografen.com

bzgl geometron magst du ja recht haben, evt auch mit dem alten sack 
aber ich habe wirklich nach einem perfekten ion(für mich) gesucht,
von daher habe ich da einfach keinen Handlungsbedarf .ich bin einfach happy das ich nun eins habe ....aber man weiss ja nie.


----------



## guru39 (10. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schöne Bilder 

Das Ion 18 war auch mein Lieblings Baik….. bis das Geometron kam 

Und das es sich hier um eine Galerie handelt Bilder meiner Top 3 

3.) Ion 18.Bild ist vom Frauchen 




2.) Geometron.





1.) G16. Das Beste Baik das ich je hatte


----------



## lambdarider (10. Oktober 2018)

coole bilder, sehr schöne bikes!

....und einen gylen laden hast du!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (10. Oktober 2018)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder


@lambdarider
Das ist wahr, tolle s/w Fotos hast du auf deiner Seite!
@guru39
Deine Bilder finde ich auch immer wieder schön und einfallsreich. Das Baik im Flug an der Leine ... einfach geil!
Und das Geometron unter dem Grafitti Riesen ist auch mega!
Grüße


----------



## lambdarider (10. Oktober 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @lambdarider
> Das ist wahr, tolle s/w Fotos hast du auf deiner Seite!
> @guru39
> .....
> ...


----------



## YZ-Rider (12. Oktober 2018)

Hier mal meine staubige Allzweckwaffe. Einfach nur genial das Bike
Demnächst kommt noch das Fast-Piston-Kit für die Lyrik, dann ist alles fertig.


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Oktober 2018)




----------



## xMARTINx (20. Oktober 2018)

Knallscharsche schrieb:


> Hier mein Neuzugang...
> manchmal hat man Glück
> Anhang anzeigen 772557


Und macht dir Bock die lange Kiste?
Hab heut auch mein Rahmen von ihm bekommen ;-)


----------



## KurzerProzess (21. Oktober 2018)

Ach du bist der Käufer ? . Dann hast du ein super Deal gemacht, falls du ihn direkt von ihm hast .


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Oktober 2018)

Definitiv!!! 
Drei Wochen gefahren und keine Macke am Rahmen. Den 29“ Prototypen kannst auch kaufen aber hätte man halt Laufräder und Gabel gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2018)

Ha ha. Geil. Wer hier traut sich hier über den Proto? 

https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2459433/


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Oktober 2018)

Hab echt überlegt aber der finanzielle Aufwand mit Gabel usw wäre mir zu doll und ob sich das lohnt weis man halt nicht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2018)

Vor allem, weil es auch ein Prototyp ist. Für Sammler eine sichere Sache, aber wer fahren will, kann bei solchen Bikes auch die eine oder andere Überraschung erleben.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Oktober 2018)

Ach dann dürfte er das Ding nicht verkaufen. Ich würde es fahren und hätte da keine Sorgen


----------



## KurzerProzess (22. Oktober 2018)

Glückwunsch zu dem Rahmen. Bin mal auf dein Aufbau gespannt


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Oktober 2018)

Danke. Ist soweit fertig, alles vom Vorgänger übernommen. Nur neuer Vorbau, Nabe muss ich heut noch bestellen. Ende der Woche gibts dann Bilder


----------



## manuelschafer (1. November 2018)

Der sog. Proto scheint in Orange noch 3 Tage auf ebay UK zu haben zu sein


----------



## xMARTINx (2. November 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Der sog. Proto scheint in Orange noch 3 Tage auf ebay UK zu haben zu sein


Nein das ist nicht der Proto. Das ist ein normales G19 welches mit 29“ gefahren wurde. Der Prototyp vom g29 ist raw und steht bei Pinkbike zu Verkauf genau wie der rote von eBay auch


----------



## Kuwahades (2. November 2018)

Gudn,
ich möchte einen Oldtimer wieder aufbauen ( UFO DS BJ 2003 ) und habe mich gefragt, ob es nicht ein Lagerupdate von normalen Nadellagern auf gedichtete Industrielager gibt.
Die original Lager sind offene Nadellager und haben die Bezeichnung HK 1512
Diese Lager gibt es für 1,18€ pro Stück zu kaufen, kommt mir dann doch sehr billig vor und deswegen frage ich mich, ob es da nicht etwas hochwertigeres gibt ?
Kennt sich jemand zufällig mit Lagern aus ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (2. November 2018)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gudn,
> ich möchte einen Oldtimer wieder aufbauen ( UFO DS BJ 2003 ) und habe mich gefragt, ob es nicht ein Lagerupdate von normalen Nadellagern auf gedichtete Industrielager gibt.
> Die original Lager sind offene Nadellager und haben die Bezeichnung HK 1512
> Diese Lager gibt es für 1,18€ pro Stück zu kaufen, kommt mir dann doch sehr billig vor und deswegen frage ich mich, ob es da nicht etwas hochwertigeres gibt ?
> ...



hab mal wo gelesen Nicolai würde  moderneren Ersatz für Nadellager haben... wenn das stimm  hier mal posten 
Super Gedanke jedenfalls für die Winterzeit


----------



## Kuwahades (2. November 2018)

ja das Fette kenne ich 

ich habe heute morgen übers Kontaktformular mal bei Nicolai angefragt.
bekommt man da eine Rückmeldungs Email ?
Ich habe Probleme von der Arbeit aus die Nicolai Seite aufzurufen ( teilweise gesperrt ), deswegen weiss ich nicht, ob sie durchgegangen ist ?

Danke für die Info

was die Eloxal Farben angeht bin ich noch am überlegen 
Steuersatz ist silber
Farbkonzept sollte eigentlich, ganz schlicht sein


----------



## Timmy35 (2. November 2018)

@Kuwahades 

https://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=14100024

Gib doch lieber 3 Euro aus und kauf Lager von z. B. von INA. Ich hab zwar auch keine Ahnung von Lagern, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es auch hier Unterschiede gibt. Du kannst statt der Rollenlager auf Gleitlager wechseln, ich glaube aber, dass dann auch die Achsen getauscht werden müssen. 

Ich finde die Rollenlager aber gar nicht schlecht. Bei mir haben die immer lange gehalten, ohne dass ich mich darum gekümmert habe.


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. November 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 790480



Gibt es zu diesem Rad mehr Infos ?
Was für ein UFO ist das und was passt an Reifen durch den Hinterbau?
Weil.... das gefällt mir


----------



## Kuwahades (5. November 2018)

in 24" passen 3,0 Reifen durch den original Hinterbau des UFO DS, in 26" 2,6er
bei dem Fetten ist der  Hinterbau ja selbst gezimmert, da wird man keine Info drüber finden.
ich kenne auch nur diese Bild aus dem Netz .

https://dirtmountainbike.de/news/nicolai-goes-big

Aber vielleicht wissen die bei Nicolai mehr, hat wohl ein Nicolai Händler in Helsinki gebaut ?

ich rufe die Tage mal bei Nicolai an und frage mal nach einem Lager Update, ansonsten würde ich schon gerne was hochwertiges verbauen wollen
Danke für den Link


----------



## Kuwahades (5. November 2018)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> @Kuwahades
> 
> https://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=14100024
> 
> ...



Kompletter Lagersatz kostet bei Nicolai mit allen Neuteilen 22€, den habe ich angefordert
Update auf Industrie Lager geht nur auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit, mit dünnerer Aluachse
da bleibe ich lieber bei den Nadellagern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (6. November 2018)

ein Foto habe ich noch gefunden, mit stark modifiziertem Hauptrahmen


----------



## cycleman (10. November 2018)

Nicolai G15 Größe XL Custom-Aufbau


----------



## DJT (11. November 2018)

Nicolai G16 Größe XS Custom-Aufbau


----------



## trailterror (11. November 2018)

Tolles Rad. Würd ich gern mal fahren 

150er Steuerrohr?


----------



## DJT (11. November 2018)

Joh
Stack 626mm


----------



## lambdarider (12. November 2018)

...sieht gar nicht nachXS aus


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. November 2018)

Hab' da heute Morgen was bestellt:
Einen kleinen roten Farbtupfer für meinen Vorbau
  
https://www.acros.de/de/2018/10/16/movember-spendenaktion/
Der gesamte Erlös wird an die Foundation gespendet.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. November 2018)

Grün Fahrer sind sichtbarer.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (16. November 2018)

Auf jeden Fall!
Ich bin heute auch in so einer Suppe gestartet und nach ein paar Km war blauer Himmel mit tollem Sonnenschein; sehr schön, nur frisch war's teilweise.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. November 2018)

Mir sind fast die Zehen erfroren. 

Aber nach diesem bombastischen Herbst darf man sich nicht beklagen und schlecht war es heute auch nicht. Sehr trocken und griffig. Nur die Gabel war wie Gummi. Muss dünneres Öl rein. 

Und weiter oben war es ja auch sehr sonnig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (17. November 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Mir sind fast die Zehen erfroren.
> 
> Aber nach diesem bombastischen Herbst darf man sich nicht beklagen und schlecht war es heute auch nicht. Sehr trocken und griffig. Nur die Gabel war wie Gummi. Muss dünneres Öl rein.
> 
> ...


Traumhaftes Bild!
In der Tat muss man sich echt an das tolle Wetter der letzten Monate erinnern, bevor man jetzt jammern will. Fällt mir als Schönwetter - Fahrer und Liebhaber von trockenen Wegen aber leider schwer.
Ich habe mir vor kurzem bei Kleinanzeigen  die ersten MTB Winterschuhe meines Lebens gekauft und sie gestern bei etwa 5° am Start eingeweiht. Ist noch Potenzial für kältere Tage vorhanden, trotzdem nicht in Schweiß gebadet. Geil!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. November 2018)

Tja. Das mit dem Winterschuhen wird auch bei mir ein Thema werden.
Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich nicht im Winter wieder auf Flats umsteigen soll - das würde die Schuhauswahl erheblich vereinfachen.
Andererseits sind halt Clickies Clickies. Zeit für einen guten Winterschuh wär's mal. 
Aber wenn ich mir jetzt einen Winterschuh kaufe, kommt nächste Woche sicher 1/2 m Schnee.


----------



## trailterror (17. November 2018)

Neopren Überzieher halten auch warm (auch wenn vll nicht die absolute optimallösung) dafür günstiger...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (17. November 2018)

Die sind dabei, mir nach etwa 20 Jahren von den Füßen zu fallen. Kalte Zehen hatte ich trotzdem immer, trotz Iso Sohle. Überschuhe mit geschlossener Sohle (nur ein Ausschnitt für die Cleats) Kosten i.d.R. über 50€ und ich habe die Winterschuhe für 100€ bekommen - neu und unbenutzt. Mit den kann man endlich auch gescheit laufen.


----------



## platinboy2 (17. November 2018)

Ich hab mir mal eine neue (alte) Enduroziege gegönnt. 
Einfach eine Hammer Geo das Ion16. 
Hätt auch nicht gedacht, das sich XL so gut händeln lässt.
Nun ist meine Überlegung, ob da übern Winter Farbe drauf kommt.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (17. November 2018)

Nee, keene Farbe! Vielleicht Decals. Mehr nicht.


----------



## lambdarider (17. November 2018)




----------



## FZ1 (17. November 2018)

platinboy2 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal eine neue (alte) Enduroziege gegönnt.
> Einfach eine Hammer Geo das Ion16.
> Hätt auch nicht gedacht, das sich XL so gut händeln lässt.
> Nun ist meine Überlegung, ob da übern Winter Farbe drauf kommt.
> Anhang anzeigen 795966



NEIN UND NOCHMALS NEIN !  DA GEHÖRT KEINE FARBE DRAUF !


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. November 2018)

FZ1 schrieb:


> NEIN UND NOCHMALS NEIN !  DA GEHÖRT KEINE FARBE DRAUF !



darf er das nicht selbst entscheiden?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. November 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> darf er das nicht selbst entscheiden?!






FZ1 schrieb:


> NEIN UND NOCHMALS NEIN !


----------



## lambdarider (18. November 2018)

Mach ruhig mal fett Farbe drauf ,es gibt inzwischen ohnehin schon viel  zu viele gyle raw Rahmen


----------



## FZ1 (18. November 2018)

natürlich darf....nein, soll Er selber entscheiden. Aber wenn man hier so einen Satz rein schreibt, bekommt man auch Kommentare. Ob man will oder nicht


----------



## US. (20. November 2018)

Im Kinderbikeforum hatte ich es bereits geposted; aber es ist auch ein "richtiges" Helius!

Aufbau eines Kinderfullies für meine Tochter mit 135cm und 30kg.
Noch etwas groß, zum Saisonstart 2019 wird's aber sehr gut passen und sie übt schon fleissig.

Nicolai Helius AM, Größe "M"
Rund 30mm tiefer gelegt (vorne etwas weniger, hinten mehr)
Resultierende Federwege: vorne 140mm, hinten 135mm
Tretlagerhöhe 320mm
Lenkwinkel 66°
Tretkurbel 155mm
Gewicht 12,8kg mit Pedalen und Klingel ;-)

...irgendwie Wahnsinn, sowas bin ich vor ein paar Jahren noch als Männerbike gefahren


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. November 2018)

Ein richtig schönes Bike!
Deiner Tochter ganz viel Spaß damit!


----------



## trailterror (20. November 2018)

Tolles Bike!
Meiner Meinung aber auch noch zum Saisonstart zu gross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (20. November 2018)

Saugeil


----------



## StephanR1 (21. November 2018)

US. schrieb:


> Aufbau eines Kinderfullies für meine Tochter mit 135cm und 30kg.


Pustest du Gabel und Dämpfer mit dem Mund auf? Klasse Rad!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (21. November 2018)

Knallscharsche schrieb:


> Hier mein Neuzugang...
> manchmal hat man Glück
> Anhang anzeigen 772557


Muss nochmal kurz hier einhaken. Nachdem ich vorhin im 2019 Thread gelesen habe, dass Jack Reading nächstes Jahr kein Nicolai mehr fahren wird, hab ich gegoogelt und bin zufällig auf das Video der Verlosung gestoßen. Sehr geile Geschichte! Einfach nochmal Glückwunsch dazu.


----------



## Spezialeis (21. November 2018)

Nicolai Rahmen sind einfach nur wunderschön!
Einzig der neue Schwingenschutz und Mutator mag mir nicht gefallen...


----------



## lambdarider (22. November 2018)

US. schrieb:


> Im Kinderbikeforum hatte ich es bereits geposted; aber es ist auch ein "richtiges" Helius!
> 
> meinem Sohn hatte ich ein ufo st aufgebaut mit 24ern ein gutes bike ( da war er 14. ;-)


----------



## lambdarider (22. November 2018)

sorry war natürlich ein ufo ds(!) da ist noch ne alte aufnahme:
 war ne gyle zeit,  btw den rahmen hab ich immer noch
 und die 66er steckt inzwischen in meinem ion 18  ;-)


----------



## nmk (22. November 2018)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Einzig der neue Schwingenschutz und Mutator mag mir nicht gefallen...



Der neue Schwingenschutz verhindert dafür das Kettenklappern erstaunlich gut. Der alte brauchte schon was aus Neopren, Gummi oder Mastic Tape, um leise zu sein.


----------



## Kuwahades (23. November 2018)

lambdarider schrieb:


> sorry war natürlich ein ufo ds(!) da ist noch ne alte aufnahme:
> war ne gyle zeit,  btw den rahmen hab ich immer noch
> und die 66er steckt inzwischen in meinem ion 18  ;-)



Gudn Lamdarider,
die 66er hat doch 180mm Federweg ?
Wie hat sich das im UFO DS fahren lassen ?
Der Rahmen ist ja eigentlich nur für Gabel bis ca.130mm Federweg freigegeben

Wenn ich die Pike auf 140mm rausgedreht hatte fand ich den Rahmen schon etwas träge
Bin aber gerade am Überlegen eine 36er Fox mit 160 einzubauen.

Hattest du den hinteren Federweg auch verändert ?
Auf deinem Foto ist der Dämpfer ganz oben eingehängt, was ja der kürzeste Federweg ist.
Bei einen Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub wären das dann 85mm Federweg und bei 57mm hub 108mm.
Mit einen 216mm langen Dämpfer und 63mm Hub soll man ja auf 150mm Federweg kommen
dann würde der Lenkwinkel ja wieder steiler werden und die Geometrie könnte wieder passen ?

ich würde es gerne mal ausprobieren
aber eigentlich haben mir vorne 10cm und hinten 10cm Federweg immer am meisten Spaß gemacht.
Würde auch für die Flowtrails reichen, die in den ganzen Bikeparks entstehen

Gruß Karsten


----------



## lambdarider (23. November 2018)

hi karsten,
die 2005er  66 hat 170mm (oder alternativ 150mm)
sie baut länger als ne 180er, fast 3 kilo schwer,
die erste freeride sc gabel die  auf den markt kam.
das waren die goldenen zeiten von zocchi…danach ging´s  bergab


ich hatte mir das ufo vor ca drei jahren nochmal aufgebaut,
quasi als trailbike alterntive zum lambda, wieder mit der 66er und nem 200er rock shox luftdämpfer.
 ...aber mehr federweg hatte ich dadurch auch nicht(denke ich mal)

allein durch den kompakten rahmen fand ich die handlichkeit absolut ok ,
(bedenke aber ,dass sich zu der zeit noch mit nem lambda unterwegs war  )
das plus an stabilität ist aber nätürlich da, hat aber jede menge spass gemacht!
wenn du die handlichkeit erhalten willst brauchst du ne relativ kurze gabel, 
wie gesagt ne 36 baut aber schon kürzer als meine ur-66er.

btw.selbst im bike park kam es gut durch, 
aber da hat mir dann doch federweg am heck gefehlt. 
gerade bei  schnellen steinfeldern oder wurzelpassagen. 
darum bin ich dann zum helius st und schliesslich zum  ion 18/pinion gekommen.
die 66 hab ich mir dann ans ion gepackt ,zuerst mal als provisorium
 aber die ist immer noch sooooo gyle das sie dran bleibt.

 so sah es aus..... wenn jemand interesse am rahmen+diabolus kurbel+hope steuersatz+rock shot delux (die teile sind bei dem bild noch nicht verbaut) hat hat kann er sich gern melden


----------



## Kuwahades (23. November 2018)

Danke Torsten für die Antwort, ich werde mal die 36er ausprobieren.
Ich muss aber leider feststellen, dass Du immer mit zuwenig Federweg am Hinterrad gefahren bist





https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/reiner-ufo-ds-thread.318778/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lambdarider (23. November 2018)

stimmt....ist mir dann irgendwann auch mal aufgefallen 
hier war er dann "richtig" drin.


----------



## Kuwahades (23. November 2018)

Geiles Foto


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2018)

Stimmt.

G.


----------



## lambdarider (23. November 2018)

Thx


----------



## EddyAC (26. November 2018)

Es sind immer wieder die kleinen Dinge im Leben...........


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. November 2018)

Sehr schön, @EddyAC 
Ich hätte da auch gern Helius (Platz wäre ja genug gewesen) oder AC gefräst gehabt, denke ich manchmal. Aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. November 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Sehr schön, @EddyAC
> Ich hätte da auch gern Helius (Platz wäre ja genug gewesen) oder AC gefräst gehabt, denke ich manchmal. Aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau.Anhang anzeigen 799596



Ich wäre froh, wenn es bei mir so aussehen würde, ich finde das von meinem Helius FR mittlerweile voll hässlich
hab mir schon überlegt das irgendwie zu pimpen


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. November 2018)

echt schwierig! Mit dem Drehmel etwas "gravieren"?


----------



## Kuwahades (27. November 2018)

Wenn ich Zeit habe, dann muss ich mal ein 3D Modell erstellen und mir was plotten lassen, das man dran klipsen kann.
Müsste nur noch einen sinnvollen Zweck erfüllen, mir ist leider noch nichts eingefallen.
Eine Halterung für ein kleines Werkzeugtäschchen, oder sowas in der Art ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. November 2018)

Ich habe im Sommer dort mal einen Ersatzschlauch rein geklemmt. Geht aber nur Latex oder Schwalbe extra light. Jetzt wäre mir das zu siffig, wegen des Matsches. Aber für so etwas bieten sich die Gussets quasi an. Oder ein Erste Hilfe Päckchen. Wer weiß!?


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Dezember 2018)

2x Argon FAT


----------



## Timmy35 (6. Dezember 2018)

Nicolai-Schokolade:


----------



## Simbl (6. Dezember 2018)

Mit Gin Füllung?


----------



## Timmy35 (7. Dezember 2018)

Nee, war auch zu klein für Füllung.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2018)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Nicolai-Schokolade:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 802669



Nicolai ist erst am 11ten  Du Kalenderausräuberer 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (7. Dezember 2018)

In meinem Kalender gab es Nicolai zu Nikolaus


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2018)

In meinem erst am 11ten  Aber der Nicolairabattcode war am 6ten drinnen 

G.


----------



## Timmy35 (7. Dezember 2018)

Woher weisst Du überhaupt, was am 11. drin ist?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Dezember 2018)

WARUM HABT IHR ÜBERHAUPT EINEN NIKOLAI ADVENTSKALENDER?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2018)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Woher weisst Du überhaupt, was am 11. drin ist?



Weil du die Nicolaischokolade gepostet hast 
Und da bei mir 1 und 2 schon vertauscht waren und 6 auch nicht zum Deckel gepaßt hat, war die höchste Wahrscheinlichkeit, das es mit der 11 vertauscht sein müßte. Deswegen hab ich riskiert heute 11 zu öffnet und die 7 zu zu lassen...um halt dann die 7 am 11ten aufzumachen 
Auf jedenfall hatte ich heute so auch meine Nicolaischokolade 

G.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Dezember 2018)

Dein Bike braucht das... 
Hätt mir fast die Revive bestellt. -20%.


----------



## Timmy35 (7. Dezember 2018)

Ja, mein Rad einen Syntace-Lenker zu Nikolaus bekommen, obwohl es noch nichtmal Stiefel hat. Aber -15% waren zu verlockend.


----------



## Timmy35 (7. Dezember 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> WARUM HABT IHR ÜBERHAUPT EINEN NIKOLAI ADVENTSKALENDER?



Gibt es von Bike-Components zu einer Bestellung dazu. War nur eine Tür mit Nicolai


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. Dezember 2018)

Ah, danke @Timmy35 !


----------



## lambdarider (8. Dezember 2018)

war mal wieder im dreck....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s´Mattl (8. Dezember 2018)

Seit Kurzem habe ich dieses Nicolai Helius AM Pinion. Ein Freund gab es als Maßrahmen in Auftrag und baute es sich auf. Dadurch, dass er sich kürzlich einen 29er Untersatz kaufte, fragte er, ob ich Kaufinteresse hätte. Ja, weil fast neuwertig. (Anmerkung: Bildtausch, weil ich mir in Mehle zwischenzeitlich  persönlich Decals abholte. - Es lebe das Glück des Wohnorts, wenn man nicht mal 20 min Anfahrt mit dem Auto hat. - Ursprünglich wollte ich als Farbe Fox Orange, Claus (Papendorf) schlug mir als Alternative noch welche in Rot Metallic vor, die ich dann auch aufklebte.)


----------



## manuelschafer (8. Dezember 2018)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> Seit Kurzem habe ich das. Quasi ein Spontankauf.
> Anhang anzeigen 803332


Sehr schön
Pinion brachte schon einiges an Veränderungen mit sich, nicht wahr


----------



## Olven (23. Dezember 2018)

Wollte mir eigentlich ein HT für den Winter aufbauen.Es hat nicht geklappt,als ich diesen schönen Rahmen im Bikemarkt erblickte war es um mich geschehen.


----------



## Daiquiri (27. Dezember 2018)

Zu 95% fertig. Noch Leitungen einkürzen und testfahren


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. Dezember 2018)

Nicht zu vergessen, die Montage der Pedale...


----------



## Daiquiri (27. Dezember 2018)

Das musste kommen  hast natürlich Recht! Tacho kommt auch noch dran und vllt ein Flaschenhalter


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. Dezember 2018)

Entschuldige!
Ich dachte, wenn ich es nicht schreibe, schreibt es ein anderer...


----------



## Akira (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mein Radl wieder


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. Dezember 2018)

Wieso, wo war es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (30. Dezember 2018)

bei Nicolai zum nachbessern


----------



## EddyAC (1. Januar 2019)

Gestern das Kurze noch mal bewegt


----------



## tommi101 (1. Januar 2019)

Olven schrieb:


> Wollte mir eigentlich ein HT für den Winter aufbauen.Es hat nicht geklappt,als ich diesen schönen Rahmen im Bikemarkt erblickte war es um mich geschehen.Anhang anzeigen 807384



Ich glaub, den kenn`ich! 
Hab es gar nicht mitbekommen das der Rahmen im Bikemarkt war. 
@ingo/o Wie konntest Du nur???  Was hat es für Dich Neues gegeben?
Schön zu sehen das der Rahmen noch so gepflegt erhalten ist.
Vor der Entjungferung sah der Rahmen so aus:




Ich wünsche dem jetzigen Besitzer noch viel viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## Olven (2. Januar 2019)

Das Bike macht definitiv spaß!!! Ingo wollte sich ein G 16 holen.Gruß Michael.


----------



## ingo/o (3. Januar 2019)

@tommi101 - 

 das hier gab es


----------



## tommi101 (3. Januar 2019)

ingo/o schrieb:


> @tommi101 - Anhang anzeigen 811142 das hier gab es



Wieder so ein böser Gerät...und dem Farbkonzept treu geblieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (7. Januar 2019)

Ion 15 (XL) ging -> G15 (XL) kam


----------



## LaiNico (7. Januar 2019)

Interessanter Wechsel. Was waren Deine Beweggründe? Wie bist Du zu "G" gekommen?
Testest Du noch die Lenkerposition, oder warum so viele Spacer? Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## provester (7. Januar 2019)

Die Lenkerposition ist noch nicht final - was mir allerdings direkt aufgefallen ist: trotz der  (auf dem Papier) deutlich größeren Maße, ist die Position auf dem Bike erstmal kaum eine Umstellung gewesen..

Ich bin 1,90 bei 89er SL


----------



## Daiquiri (7. Januar 2019)

so knallen die bremshebel vermutlich nicht ans oberrohr. das passiert sonst leider schnell bei den g's :/


----------



## provester (7. Januar 2019)

Daiquiri schrieb:


> so knallen die bremshebel vermutlich nicht ans oberrohr. das passiert sonst leider schnell bei den g's :/



Leider doch.


----------



## .t1mo (10. Januar 2019)

Ist echt ziemlich nervig. Ich habe von 30mm Rise auf 40mm Rise gewechselt und es passt noch immer nicht. Ich habe jetzt einen hässlichen Gummi am Oberrohr, der das ganze Rad verschandelt.

Acros Block Lock wäre noch eine Möglichkeit.

Oder ist das Oberrohr eh so stabil, dass nix passiert?


----------



## provester (10. Januar 2019)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Ist echt ...
> 
> Oder ist das Oberrohr eh so stabil, dass nix passiert?



Um das Oberrohr würde ich mir (zumindest bei „Raw“) keine Sorgen machen - solange es nur der Bremshebel ist, glaube ich kaum, dass dieser es schafft ne Delle in das OR zu hauen..

Gruß


----------



## Simbl (10. Januar 2019)

Hab noch einen gut gebrauchten Acros Block Lock rumliegen falls jemand Interesse hat. Hab diesen selbst „gerawt“


----------



## Timmy35 (11. Januar 2019)

Warum hast Du den den wieder ausgebaut?


----------



## manuelschafer (11. Januar 2019)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 807394
> Seit Kurzem habe ich dieses Nicolai Helius AM Pinion. Ein Freund gab es als Maßrahmen in Auftrag und baute es sich auf. Dadurch, dass er sich kürzlich einen 29er Untersatz kaufte, fragte er, ob ich Kaufinteresse hätte. Ja, weil fast neuwertig. (Anmerkung: Bildtausch, weil ich mir in Mehle zwischenzeitlich  persönlich Decals abholte. - Es lebe das Glück des Wohnorts, wenn man nicht mal 20 min Anfahrt mit dem Auto hat. - Ursprünglich wollte ich als Farbe Fox Orange, Claus (Papendorf) schlug mir als Alternative noch welche in Rot Metallic vor, die ich dann auch aufklebte.)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 807393



hab noch einen *reset konan* wie in dem bild und für solch ein steuerrohr wie am AC, AM Argon AM etc damals verbaut war...
bei Interesse PM nur Unterschale oder komplett, beides möglich.. VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. Januar 2019)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Warum hast Du den den wieder ausgebaut?


Ei, @Simbl  fährt doch die traumhaft schönen INTEND  Teile.


----------



## Simbl (12. Januar 2019)

So siehts aus, Stiffmaster verbaut.


----------



## Timmy35 (12. Januar 2019)

Ok, Intend ist natürlich ein Grund.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. Januar 2019)

Der Alte geht, der Neue kommt.. 
Lange genug davon geträumt,  jetzt als Schnäppchen erstanden : Endlich die Remote nach meinem Geschmack! Funktioniert super und sieht, meiner Meinung nach, um Längen besser aus


----------



## manuelschafer (14. Januar 2019)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 814943 Der Alte geht, der Neue kommt..
> Lange genug davon geträumt,  jetzt als Schnäppchen erstanden : Endlich die Remote nach meinem Geschmack! Funktioniert super und sieht, meiner Meinung nach, um Längen besser aus



sieht halt aus wie ganz früher und da sah doch immer alles gut aus... 
Spass, bin immernoch auf 2x&3fach @Kaffeeklicker


----------



## Jack22001 (3. März 2019)

mal ne Runde Biken. Schöne Abwechslung vom Langlauf


----------



## Jack22001 (3. März 2019)

s´Mattl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 807394
> Seit Kurzem habe ich dieses Nicolai Helius AM Pinion. Ein Freund gab es als Maßrahmen in Auftrag und baute es sich auf. Dadurch, dass er sich kürzlich einen 29er Untersatz kaufte, fragte er, ob ich Kaufinteresse hätte. Ja, weil fast neuwertig. (Anmerkung: Bildtausch, weil ich mir in Mehle zwischenzeitlich  persönlich Decals abholte. - Es lebe das Glück des Wohnorts, wenn man nicht mal 20 min Anfahrt mit dem Auto hat. - Ursprünglich wollte ich als Farbe Fox Orange, Claus (Papendorf) schlug mir als Alternative noch welche in Rot Metallic vor, die ich dann auch aufklebte.)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 807393



Hi @s´Mattl, Du kannst die Kette noch 1-2 Glieder kürzen. Dann ist der Kettenspanner straffer. So könnte Dir die Kette im groben Geläuf mal runterfallen. Ansonsten viel Spass mit dem AM und happ Trails. 
Gruss jack22001


----------



## reitera (4. März 2019)

provester schrieb:


> Ion 15 (XL) ging -> G15 (XL) kam
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 812620


Guten Morgen. Eine Frage zum Kirk. Ich habe mir einen Kirk im Bikemarkt gekauft und dieser soll nun ins das ION15 (XL) kommen. Hattest Du den Dämpfer speziell auf den Rahmen einstellen/tunen lassen oder kommst Du mit der Standard Bos Konfiguration zurecht?


----------



## provester (5. März 2019)

reitera schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Eine Frage zum Kirk. Ich habe mir einen Kirk im Bikemarkt gekauft und dieser soll nun ins das ION15 (XL) kommen. Hattest Du den Dämpfer speziell auf den Rahmen einstellen/tunen lassen oder kommst Du mit der Standard Bos Konfiguration zurecht?



Hi,

der Dämpfer wurde über Sportsnut speziell abgestimmt - in der Standard-Konfig ist er bei mir ständig im mittleren Federweg versunken.. (bin allerdings mit 0,1t auch kein Leichtgewicht) 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (10. März 2019)

Auf etwas oldschool touched zurückgebaut
Cockpit -10


----------



## WODAN (12. März 2019)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, wenn es bei mir so aussehen würde, ich finde das von meinem Helius FR mittlerweile voll hässlich
> hab mir schon überlegt das irgendwie zu pimpen



Kannst mein Helius AC haben ;-)


----------



## manuelschafer (12. März 2019)

WODAN schrieb:


> Kannst mein Helius AC haben ;-)


es gibt da jmd im www der die Gussets abgemacht und verschliffen hat.. sah gut aus.. bei heutigen Sattelstützen zweifelsohne eine Überlegung..


----------



## WODAN (12. März 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> es gibt da jmd im www der die Gussets abgemacht und verschliffen hat.. sah gut aus.. bei heutigen Sattelstützen zweifelsohne eine Überlegung..



 Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## EddyAC (24. März 2019)

Mein Mojo Geometron ist fertig und durfte gestern in den Wald


----------



## Timmy35 (24. März 2019)

Jetzt mit Wolfpack-Reifen, Intend-Vorbau und Syntace-Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (24. März 2019)

@Timmy35  Mudhugger und double oversized Bar ?


----------



## Timmy35 (24. März 2019)

Wasmeinst du mit Double oversized bar?


----------



## manuelschafer (24. März 2019)

ob das noch altes Maß ist oder schon der neuste Standard


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2019)

35mm, nix neues.


----------



## Martin1508 (24. März 2019)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 35mm, nix neues.


Aber das ist doch ein Vector Carbon. Der hat noch nicht einmal 35mm. Der ist einfach gut mit altem Maß...


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2019)

Dann hab ich falsch geschaut.


----------



## softbiker (5. April 2019)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 841951
> Anhang anzeigen 841955
> 
> Jetzt mit Wolfpack-Reifen, Intend-Vorbau und Syntace-Lenker.



Was ist das für ein Schutzblech? Schön und unauffällig.


----------



## Kuwahades (5. April 2019)

nach dem orangenen Aufkleber auf dem Schutzblech müsste das ein Mudhugger sein


Hab da auch noch was im Aufbau, aber ich denke da kommt doch die Pike rein und das ganze wird vorne und hinten auf 100mm Federweg eingestellt, ist mächtig hoch vorne, bin ich so nicht gewohnt.


----------



## Timmy35 (5. April 2019)

softbiker schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Schutzblech? Schön und unauffällig.



https://www.themudhugger.eu/shop


----------



## mhubig (7. April 2019)

Moin zusammen, nachdem ich mir länger überlegt habe auf eines der Geometron Modelle umzusteigen konnte ich mich am Schluss nun doch nicht dazu durchringen meine geliebtes ION 16 abzugeben. Stattdessen habe ich meinem treuen Begleiter der letzen fünf Jahre einen kleinen Rebuild verpasst.

*Highlights:*

Neue Farbe => raw sieht mega aus 
2,6er Maxxis Reifen, das funktioniert dank der 30er Newman Felgen hinten ohne Platzprobleme!
Vecnum NIVO TRAVELFIT 212 Stütze
Fox 36er Gabel mit 170mm
Neue NICOLAI Zugführung
Endlich wieder Hope Bremsen, Magura ist einfach labbrig!

*Aus alt:*




*Mach neu:*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2019)

Schaut sehr gut aus !


----------



## Martin1508 (7. April 2019)

Tip top! good Job!

 Ähnlich bei mir. Habe mich auch gegen ein Geometron entschieden. Dafür ist zwar ein Yeti SB6 gekommen aber das Ion ist als Backup hier geblieben. Meine Frau kann den medium Rahmen mit 173cm super fahren. Kommt jetzt nem bisschen Bling Bling dran und dann los geht es


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. April 2019)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Tip top! good Job!
> 
> Ähnlich bei mir. Habe mich auch gegen ein Geometron entschieden. Dafür ist zwar ein Yeti SB6 gekommen aber das Ion ist als Backup hier geblieben. Meine Frau kann den medium Rahmen mit 173cm super fahren. Kommt jetzt nem bisschen Bling Bling dran und dann los geht es


Yeti..  und Nicolai als Backup


----------



## EddyAC (7. April 2019)

mhubig schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, nachdem ich mir länger überlegt habe auf eines der Geometron Modelle umzusteigen konnte ich mich am Schluss nun doch nicht dazu durchringen meine geliebtes ION 16 abzugeben. Stattdessen habe ich meinem treuen Begleiter der letzen fünf Jahre einen kleinen Rebuild verpasst.
> 
> *Highlights:*
> 
> ...




Und ich hatte immer mal überlegt,von raw auf chemical green zu wechseln
Beides cool.


----------



## Martin1508 (7. April 2019)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Yeti..  und Nicolai als Backup


Du weißt doch: Es gibt nie zu viele Bikes, immer nur zu wenig Keller...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. April 2019)




----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. April 2019)

mhubig schrieb:


> Neue Farbe => raw sieht mega aus



Tut es. 
Bei wem hast du es machen lassen?
Preis?


----------



## mhubig (14. April 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Tut es.
> Bei wem hast du es machen lassen?
> Preis?



Bei Götz Pulverbeschichtung in Stuttgart, hat 38.50€ gekostet und es gab nix zu meckern. Ich hab den Rahmen danach noch mit ganz feinem Schleifflies etwas aufgearbeitet ...


----------



## AK47 (15. April 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK47 (15. April 2019)

Gabs beim Penny in Finale,....da ham wa direkt zugeschlagen ;-)


----------



## xMARTINx (16. April 2019)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> nach dem orangenen Aufkleber auf dem Schutzblech müsste das ein Mudhugger sein
> 
> 
> Hab da auch noch was im Aufbau, aber ich denke da kommt doch die Pike rein und das ganze wird vorne und hinten auf 100mm Federweg eingestellt, ist mächtig hoch vorne, bin ich so nicht gewohnt.
> ...


Die Höhe kommt aber nicht von der Gabel


----------



## Kuwahades (16. April 2019)

Jein 
kuck doch mal wie steil das Oberrohr ist.
sind 6cm mehr Federweg, als man für 4x oder DS braucht.

Leider konnte ichs am Wochenende nicht testen in Willingen
meine ganzen Avid Bremsen sind alt und fest gegangen, habe kein gefunden zum dranbauen

Werde mir mal was neues gönnen


----------



## zuki (16. April 2019)

Nachdem der Crosser/ Gravelbike von Liteville doch etwas enttäuschend ist, habe ich für den schönen Rahmen Argon CX entschieden. Voila:


----------



## kloetenkoem (18. April 2019)

Sehr schön (ist xl, richtig?)


----------



## zuki (18. April 2019)

kloetenkoem schrieb:


> Sehr schön (ist xl, richtig?)



Ganz genau. Danke noch einmal für die Antwort neulich. Dein Rad war die richtige Inspiration.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (18. April 2019)




----------



## pfalz (20. April 2019)

@zuki Sehr schön...mein Argon CX (eher als 'Alltagsrad für die Auf die Arbeit etc.):


----------



## zuki (20. April 2019)

pfalz schrieb:


> @zuki Sehr schön...mein Argon CX (eher als 'Alltagsrad für die Auf die Arbeit etc.)



Sehr schön. Sieht in dieser Lackierung auch ziemlich gelungen aus.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. April 2019)

pfalz schrieb:


> @zuki Sehr schön...mein Argon CX (eher als 'Alltagsrad für die Auf die Arbeit etc.):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 852363


Schöne Farbe. Schöner Ständer


----------



## pfalz (23. April 2019)

Kinderschaufelständer beschde!


----------



## FanaticEboxx (27. April 2019)




----------



## FZ1 (28. April 2019)

....sehr gewagt hier ein E zu posten .  Irgendwie haben hier fast alle eine Abneigung .
Habe aber auch eins....
Gruß


----------



## pratt (28. April 2019)

Danke für Euren Mut.
Dann kann ich mich jetzt auch outen


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (28. April 2019)

Dieses abgeknickte oberrohr ist mal soo hässlich passt so garnicht zu Nicolai


----------



## Kuwahades (29. April 2019)

hab nix gegen E Bikes, aber schön sind die Nicolais wirklich net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monxx (29. April 2019)

Tach auch,

nun ist es seit ein paar Tagen fertig. Bin vorher ein Tyee gefahren und konnte alle Parts übernehmen.
Den Rahmen habe ich zu einem vernünftigen Preis gebraucht bekommen.

G16 in M aus 2018 im bunten Schwarz


----------



## EddyAC (29. April 2019)

Ein Liteville farbenes Nicolai geht immer


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. April 2019)

wie sagt @601 immer, die Farbe ist egal solange es schwarz ist


----------



## EddyAC (30. April 2019)

Ich muss es nochmal zeigen
Verzeiht mir


----------



## AK47 (30. April 2019)

...i like Nicolai and RAL 7016 matt


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Mai 2019)

ist das 27,5/29? 
(fahr das schon einige Jahre an einem nicht -N-)


----------



## Monxx (1. Mai 2019)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall 29 Zoll vorne auf meinem G16 ausprobieren wollen.
Könnte mir es gut vorstellen, dass es harmoniert. So wie ich es denke, muss nur eine 29 Zoll Gabel rein mit 160mm anstatt von 170mm, oder? Müsste man noch was am Offset beachten?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Mai 2019)

Monxx schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall 29 Zoll vorne auf meinem G16 ausprobieren wollen.
> Könnte mir es gut vorstellen, dass es harmoniert. So wie ich es denke, muss nur eine 29 Zoll Gabel rein mit 160mm anstatt von 170mm, oder? Müsste man noch was am Offset beachten?


Yes, 44mm Offset mit 160mm idealerweise bei Fox. Fahre ich seit dem we so und bin bisher sehr happy.


----------



## AK47 (2. Mai 2019)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Yes, 44mm Offset mit 160mm idealerweise bei Fox. Fahre ich seit dem we so und bin bisher sehr happy.


Im G15 oder im G16?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Mai 2019)

AK47 schrieb:


> Im G15 oder im G16?


Ich kann nur für das g16 sprechen


----------



## Monxx (2. Mai 2019)

Im G16. Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass bei 29 Zoll vorne auch ein Offset von 51 nicht verkehrt wäre.


----------



## AK47 (2. Mai 2019)

..hmm, da kommste dann halt noch flacher vom Lenkwinkel her


----------



## osbow (2. Mai 2019)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Ich muss es nochmal zeigen
> Verzeiht mir
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 856916 Anhang anzeigen 856917


Rahmengröße?


----------



## Monxx (2. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Monxx (2. Mai 2019)

AK47 schrieb:


> ..hmm, da kommste dann halt noch flacher vom Lenkwinkel her


Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich doch nicht, weil er von Rahmen vorgegeben ist. Nur der Radvorlauf und evtl. Radstand, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EddyAC (2. Mai 2019)

osbow schrieb:


> Rahmengröße?




Das ist Mojo Nicolai „Long“
110 er Steuerrohr 
420 er Sitzrohr


----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2019)

Monxx schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich doch nicht, weil er von Rahmen vorgegeben ist. Nur der Radvorlauf und evtl. Radstand, oder?



Lenk und Sitzwinkel sind nicht fix sondern dynamisch und ändern sich ständig beim fahren. Außer man hat ein HT mit Starrgabel, wenn man
die Reifen mal außen vor lässt.


----------



## AK47 (3. Mai 2019)

Monxx schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich doch nicht, weil er von Rahmen vorgegeben ist. Nur der Radvorlauf und evtl. Radstand, oder?


...der Radstand im unbelasteten Zustand des Bikes verlängert sich bei mehr Offset,..und zwar genau um 51 - 44 = 7mm,...da das G16 sowiso mega lang ist, kannst mit dem 44er Offset ein wenig mehr Wendigkeit erzielen.


----------



## Monxx (3. Mai 2019)

guru39 schrieb:


> Lenk und Sitzwinkel sind nicht fix sondern dynamisch und ändern sich ständig beim fahren. Außer man hat ein HT mit Starrgabel, wenn man
> die Reifen mal außen vor lässt.


Alles klar. Wegen der Einfederung... kapiert und was neues dazugelernt


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2019)

AK47 schrieb:


> ...der Radstand im unbelasteten Zustand des Bikes verlängert sich bei mehr Offset,..und zwar genau um 51 - 44 = 7mm,...da das G16 sowiso mega lang ist, kannst mit dem 44er Offset ein wenig mehr Wendigkeit erzielen.



Weniger offset->mehr trail->mehr laufruhe/weniger wendig


----------



## AK47 (3. Mai 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Weniger offset->mehr trail->mehr laufruhe/weniger wendig


???


----------



## MLK-LAW (9. Mai 2019)




----------



## san_andreas (9. Mai 2019)

Schön bis auf Sattel/Sattelposition.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Mai 2019)

Das Bike steht bergab, oder?
Schön, dass die G Modelle in Tirol immer mehr werden. 
Ist jetzt das Dritte, von dem ich weiß, im Umkreis von ~ 10 km.


----------



## Monxx (17. Mai 2019)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Yes, 44mm Offset mit 160mm idealerweise bei Fox. Fahre ich seit dem we so und bin bisher sehr happy.


Habe gerade noch die Einbauhöhen bei 29 Zoll Gabeln mit 160mm verglichen. RS hat 571mm und Fox 567,1mm. Würde das eine wichtige Rolle spielen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Mai 2019)

Monxx schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch die Einbauhöhen bei 29 Zoll Gabeln mit 160mm verglichen. RS hat 571mm und Fox 567,1mm. Würde das eine wichtige Rolle spielen?


Nicht wirklich. 0,5cm machen ca. 0,25 Grad Lenkwinkelunterschied aus.
Meine 29er Fox 36 mit 160mm baut 0,5cm niedriger als die zuvor gefahrene 27,5 180mm Lyrik. Dafür hat ein 29er Vorderrad allerdings einen 1,5cm größeren Radius.

Schaut dann so als Hybrid aus:


----------



## Monxx (17. Mai 2019)

Und war Hybrid die richtige Entscheidung, oder?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Mai 2019)

Ich bin damit bisher in Summe sehr zufrieden. Zum besseren Vergleich werde ich bald aber auch nochmal 29/29 ausführlicher ausprobieren.


----------



## Monxx (17. Mai 2019)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich bin damit bisher in Summe sehr zufrieden. Zum besseren Vergleich werde ich bald aber auch nochmal 29/29 ausführlicher ausprobieren.


Ich würde es auch zuerst gerne mit dem Hybriden ausprobieren und nicht gleich über 1000€ für die Gabel plus noch ein 29 Laufrad investieren.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Mai 2019)

Monxx schrieb:


> Ich würde es auch zuerst gerne mit dem Hybriden ausprobieren und nicht gleich über 1000€ für die Gabel plus noch ein 29 Laufrad investieren.


Die brauchst du aber für den Hybriden


----------



## trailterror (18. Mai 2019)

Ich hab letztens auch mal nen hybriden getestet..aber mit 27,5 und 26...

Die praxis hat die theorie bestätigt. Überrollt etwas besser hindernisse, rad wird aber auch etwas behäbiger (auch wenn das HR gleich gross bleibt)

Man muss halt individuell abwägen wo man persönlich die prioritäten setzt...


----------



## Marcy666 (20. Mai 2019)

Servus,

hier mal ein paar Bilder vom ION 16 in XS, welches ich für meinen Junior aufgebaut habe:


----------



## Marcy666 (21. Mai 2019)

und noch ein paar Bilder von der ‘artgerechten Haltung’ ...


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Mai 2019)

Wenn der Rahmen zu klein wird, dann bitte bei mir melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (22. Mai 2019)

Ich hoffe doch das der Rahmen jetzt mal eine zeitlang passt ...


----------



## WODAN (22. Mai 2019)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das der Rahmen jetzt mal eine zeitlang passt ...



Ich habe auch die ganze Zeit mit mir gerungen den Rahmen für meinen Junior zu kaufen. ;-)

Schön das er in gute Hände gekommen ist und auch artgerecht benutzt wird.


----------



## Monxx (22. Mai 2019)

Fährt hier jemand einen G16 mit 51mm Offset an der Gabel? Habe ein interessantes Angebot bekommen. Alles perfekt, aber eben mit 51mm Offset. Ich meine für mehr Laufruhe, Geschwindigkeit und sehr wenige Sprünge ist es besser bzw. ok...


----------



## trailterror (22. Mai 2019)

Mehr offset = agiler


----------



## Monxx (22. Mai 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mehr offset = agiler


Du meinst es bestimmt umgekehrt, oder? Mehr Offset = das Bike ist länger = weniger agil würde ich meinen...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. Mai 2019)

Ich habe auch gedacht, @trailterror muss sich irren. Aber hier steht es:
https://www.bikelog.de/technik/46mm-oder-51mm-offset-an-29er-gabeln/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (22. Mai 2019)

@Monxx Nein


----------



## trailterror (22. Mai 2019)

Mehr offset=weniger trail=agiler


----------



## Monxx (22. Mai 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mehr offset=weniger trail=agiler


Habe mich weiter gebildet. Es stimmt. 29er Gabeln sind tatsächlich besser mit 51mm Offset.


----------



## Midgetman (22. Mai 2019)

Monxx schrieb:


> Habe mich weiter gebildet. Es stimmt. 29er Gabeln sind tatsächlich besser mit 51mm Offset.



nicht nur 29er - aber was "besser" ist, liegt hängt vom Geschmack des Fahrers ab ;-)


----------



## shape (22. Mai 2019)




----------



## shape (22. Mai 2019)

Mein G1 in S ... Brudal wie das geht.... geb ich nimmer her


----------



## trailterror (22. Mai 2019)

Ahh..mal wieder ein G1.

Weche rahmen- und LRS grösse?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Mai 2019)

Heißes Gefährt!

Ist der Steuerrohrspacer Serie?


----------



## shape (22. Mai 2019)

DerSpacer gehört an sich zu nem Intend Stiffmaster.... der wurde von mir aber wegen dem massiven Reset Steuersatznsowie dem Carbonlenker nicht verbaut... wohl aber der Spacer... der ist schick .. ;-) Danke  ist Größe S bei 650b LRS


----------



## trailterror (23. Mai 2019)

Und anstelle (bei nem 27,5 aufbau) der von von N geplante untere steuersatzschale hast du ne reset schale verbaut, richtig?

Wie hoch kommt dein tretlager bei welcher EBL der gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (23. Mai 2019)

Welche neue Farbe soll ich nehmen?
Bitte nur RAL einfarbig ;-)


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Mai 2019)

WODAN schrieb:


> Welche neue Farbe soll ich nehmen?
> Bitte nur RAL einfarbig ;-)



Sandgelb


----------



## shape (23. Mai 2019)

Darkbrown....


----------



## shape (23. Mai 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Und anstelle (bei nem 27,5 aufbau) der von von N geplante untere steuersatzschale hast du ne reset schale verbaut, richtig?
> 
> Wie hoch kommt dein tretlager bei welcher EBL der gabel?



Der Resetsteuersatz war ab Werk in der Bestelloption von mir gewählt... Tretlagerhöhe muss ich mal messen... Lyrik 2017er mit 180 mm FW...


----------



## Trialar (26. Mai 2019)

Kurzes Foto nach der Ausfahrt heute


----------



## der-gute (26. Mai 2019)

DAS ist ein wirklich schönes Geländerad!


----------



## EddyAC (26. Mai 2019)

DAS ist ein SEHR schönes Geländefahrrad


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Mai 2019)

WODAN schrieb:


> Welche neue Farbe soll ich nehmen?
> Bitte nur RAL einfarbig ;-)


Meins ist Terrabraun 
Welche Rahmengröße hast Du ?

ich fänd blau mit gelben Aufklebern, sehr cool


----------



## WODAN (27. Mai 2019)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Meins ist Terrabraun
> Welche Rahmengröße hast Du ?
> 
> ###



Keine Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (27. Mai 2019)




----------



## shape (28. Mai 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Und anstelle (bei nem 27,5 aufbau) der von von N geplante untere steuersatzschale hast du ne reset schale verbaut, richtig?
> 
> Wie hoch kommt dein tretlager bei welcher EBL der gabel?




Hab heute 338 mm gemessen. ... die EBL der Gabel habe ich nicht auf dem Schirm...


----------



## trailterror (28. Mai 2019)

Huii...doch so tief, selbst bei 180mm FW...


----------



## shape (28. Mai 2019)

Naja einige der Hersteller sind da tiefer .... ich fahre viele Trails Berg auf und mit etwas vorausschauender Linienwahl ohne blockiertem Dämpfer läuft es prima... fahre aber auch 165er Kurbelarme ...


----------



## shape (28. Mai 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Huii...doch so tief, selbst bei 180mm FW...



Siehe vorher ;-)


----------



## trailterror (29. Mai 2019)

Ja mit165mm Kurbelarmen gehts...

Hab auch ein rad mit 337 (mit 175 kurbeln).
Das ist mir zu tief...

 350 find ich ein guter kompromiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antlion90 (29. Mai 2019)

shape schrieb:


> Mein G1 in S ... Brudal wie das geht.... geb ich nimmer her



Hattest du zufälligerweise den Rahmen vor dem zusammenbau mal gewogen?


----------



## shape (31. Mai 2019)

Antlion90 schrieb:


> Hattest du zufälligerweise den Rahmen vor dem zusammenbau mal gewogen?



Nee... voll vergessen bzw. Habe nicht so eine genaue Waage.... nur eine Stelle noch dem Komma ;-)


----------



## I3uchi (2. Juni 2019)

Auf das Wesentliche reduziert. Erschien mir passend


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (5. Juni 2019)

Gerade aufgebaut... mein bunter Hund.

Endlich wieder Nicolai.


----------



## RaidenX (7. Juni 2019)

Dieses Jahr mit 1x12 und wieder mal mit Magura Bremse unterwegs.
Immer noch top zufrieden mit meinen TB


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. Juni 2019)

So heute mal das Nicolai Auslauf gelassen





Der HERR führt mich zu stillen Wassern


----------



## trailterror (8. Juni 2019)

Schönes teil.

Wie kommste damit zurecht?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. Juni 2019)

Heute hatte ich meine erste Enduro-Tour damit. 42km 1600hm... jeder Höhenmeter runter war ein Trail...

Bis jetzt kann ich nur sagen: YES! Ich komme gut klar damit. Negativ ist mir bisher nur das extrem tiefe Tretlager aufgefallen durch das man immer mal wieder mit dem Pedal aufsetzt. Die Geo habe ich von 63° auf 64° angepasst und ich denke dabei bleibt es auch, da das Tretlager sonst noch tiefer käme.
Was ich als sehr positiv empfunden habe sind die Klettereigenschaften.

Bergab muss man nicht drüber reden ---> ein TRAUM! Kein Vergleich zu meinem Helius AM damals, auch wenn das auch schon sehr gut war.


----------



## trailterror (8. Juni 2019)

Bist du von nem Large AM auf ein L geometron gewechselt?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. Juni 2019)

Das Helius AM war ein Tailor-Made mit XL Oberrohr und Sattelrohr in L. 

Dazwischen hatte ich noch ein On One DeeDar und zuletzt ein Alutech Fanes.

Also nicht "direkt" gewechselt.

Das G16 passt sehr gut von der Größe her bei meinen 190cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (9. Juni 2019)

Gibt es überhaupt noch normale ION16? 

Meins in St.Andreasberg.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (9. Juni 2019)

Die normalen IONs sind wirklich selten geworden. Habe auch keines gefunden als ich suchte.

Aber ich muss zugeben, die Geolution sind schon top! Zumal auf 64,4° der Lenkwinkel dann doch wieder mehr in Richtung "normales" ION geht.


----------



## EddyAC (9. Juni 2019)

Gi


WODAN schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch normale ION16?
> 
> Meins in St.Andreasberg.




Gibt es


----------



## flat_fahrer (10. Juni 2019)

WODAN schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch normale ION16?
> 
> Meins in St.Andreasberg.



...gibt noch eins, und ich liebe es!!! 


 )


----------



## EddyAC (10. Juni 2019)

RAW,Blue,Stealth,alles richtig gemacht


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (10. Juni 2019)

Schaut fast aus wie meines.. ;-)

RAW muss! Alle meine Bikes sind inzwischen RAW.


----------



## pratt (11. Juni 2019)

Noch ein ION16


----------



## Antlion90 (11. Juni 2019)

WODAN schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch normale ION16?
> 
> Meins in St.Andreasberg.



Ja, ich fahre auch noch ein ION 16 in Größe M bei 170cm Körpergröße. Von der Geometrie her, steht es in der Low Position "fast" genauso da, wie die aktuellen Enduros der meisten Mitbewerber.  Macht immer noch super viel Spaß, aber ich schiele schon zum G1 in Größe S.


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (12. Juni 2019)

WODAN schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch normale ION16?
> 
> Meins in St.Andreasberg.


Ja hier
Meins
MJ 2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Touri (13. Juni 2019)

WODAN schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch normale ION16?



Klar....

Ion 16 in XL...

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2381287?in=set






nach einem intensiven Tag  in Finale.
Das Gelände muss halt schon eine gewisse Intensität aufweisen, damit das ION richtig in Schwung kommt....


----------



## beetle (13. Juni 2019)

26" ist doch unfahrabar. Taugt höchstens noch als Stadtschlampe. Klauen tut das sicher auch keiner mehr.  Mein ION16 26" ist leider kaputt. Und habe nun eins in der komischen französischen Größe 650B. Das G16 wollte ich nicht haben. Passt nicht zu mir. Daher ein gebrauchtes 650B in XL organisiert.

RIP:




Alive:


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (13. Juni 2019)

Awas.... 26" gheht immer noch voll klar! Nur Pappenheimer wie meine* WENIGKEIT* fahren 27,5" :-D


----------



## beetle (13. Juni 2019)

Nein. 650b ist doch das Beste auf beiden Welten. 26" ist damit unfahrbar geworden. Das rollt doch über keine Wurzel weil das Rad zu klein ist. Hat man vorher nur nicht gemerkt. Das Marketing hat immer recht. 

PS: N hatte mal das Helius TB in allen 3 Laufradgrößen zum testen. Ich bin alle 3 gefahren. 26 vs 27.5 war, wenn man drauf sitzt, nicht merkbar. Das schöne war das alle Komponenten sonst die Gleichen waren. 

PPS: 26" ist unfahrbar.


----------



## manuelschafer (17. Juni 2019)

Bevor der Saturn kam, 
Agressives Trailbike ala Helius AC mit AM options


----------



## pratt (18. Juni 2019)

Unfahrbar mit so kleinen Rädern die so eng neben einander stehen 
Ich habe selber noch ein Helius AM im Fuhrpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Juni 2019)

Das geht noch schlimmer. Helius CC, 12 Jahre alt, geliebt, immer mal etwas aufgefrischt, trotzdem sowas von Oldschool mit seinen 26" Rädern und dem kurzen Radstand.


----------



## Innsmouth (18. Juni 2019)

Nicolai UFO DS in Kawa-grün . Baujahr vermutlich 2003


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2019)

Mit gefedeter Sattelstütze 

G.


----------



## Innsmouth (18. Juni 2019)

Die " Federung " ist nur n Spiralkabelschloss. Das wirkt sich auf den Fahrkomfort nicht wirklich positiv aus.

War auf ner Tour nach Andechs. So ganz ohne Schloss will man das gute Stück ja dann auch nicht im Biergarten alleine lassen.

Patrick


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2019)

Ein paar Stützräder für den Heimweg wären dann auch noch nicht schlecht,weil es schmeckt ja recht gut dort 

G.


----------



## WODAN (19. Juni 2019)

Innsmouth schrieb:


> Nicolai UFO DS in Kawa-grün . Baujahr vermutlich 2003



Sehr schönes Bike!
Ich hoffe mein UFO DS Rahmen kommt heute vom Pulvern ;-)


----------



## Deleted 482182 (19. Juni 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ein paar Stützräder für den Heimweg wären dann auch noch nicht schlecht,weil es schmeckt ja recht gut dort
> 
> G.


Bist auf den Geschmack gekommen


----------



## WODAN (21. Juni 2019)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike!
> Ich hoffe mein UFO DS Rahmen kommt heute vom Pulvern ;-)


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Juni 2019)

Lecker UFO,
ich war mit meinem am Mittwoch in Willingen, war echt saugeil
Die Flow Strecken und der Pumptrack nach der Freeride waren der Hammer mit dem UFO
Die Freeride ging auch sehr gut, bis es in den Wald geht, dann kommt die alte Pike an ihre Grenzen, denke mal mit der 36er und auf 130mm hinten geht auch die Freeride locker mit dem UFO 
Bremsleitungen muss ich noch kürzen und Schaltzug einbauen, aber Single Speed, war auch kein Thema mit der Untertasse.


----------



## manuelschafer (21. Juni 2019)

WODAN schrieb:


>



sehr schönes Blau



Kuwahades schrieb:


> Lecker UFO,
> ich war mit meinem am Mittwoch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 876103



Farbe hat auch was, top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (21. Juni 2019)

So, jetzt mit neuen Laufrädern und Sackschwer issa geworden der Bock


----------



## manuelschafer (21. Juni 2019)

Was ist denn für dich  sackschwer


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (21. Juni 2019)

15kg + für Enduro

Habe jetzt zwar nicht nicht gewogen aber ich denke es werden über 15kg sein!

Meine bisherigen Enduros waren immer um die 14kg.

;-)


----------



## manuelschafer (21. Juni 2019)

1kg Versicherungsgewicht
Die ersten Berichte vom G1 Unterrohr sind hingegen hoffentlich ein Gerücht


----------



## trailterror (21. Juni 2019)

15 geht ja noch...aber ab 15,5 oder ü 16 wirds heftig.

Die G1 aufbauten sind echt durchweg alles andere als leicht...

Inwiefern sind denn die (bekannten) Unterrohre vom G1 anfällig?


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Juni 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> 1kg Versicherungsgewicht
> Die ersten Berichte vom G1 Unterrohr sind hingegen hoffentlich ein Gerücht


Was denn für Gerüchte ?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (23. Juni 2019)

On Tour...


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. Juni 2019)

Unfahrbar, aber dafür mit neuem GX Eagle Schaltwerk (das alte ist mir vor ein paar Wochen abgerissen und hat uns eine Rad Wanderung im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes beschert). Ist mit der Reifenkombi echt schnell, bei akzeptablem Grip. 
Happy trails, 
Maik.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (27. Juni 2019)

Wieso "unfahrbar"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (28. Juni 2019)

*Wegen der 26" Laufräder und des steilen Lenkwinkels. *


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (28. Juni 2019)

Ach Kappes... 

Das ist doch ein schöner Rahmen... welches modelljahr ist der?


----------



## WODAN (28. Juni 2019)

Nicolai UFO DS:
Meine Interpretation des Klassikers

Rahmen: Nicolai UFO DS
Gabel: Marzocchi Shiver SC 2002
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco R
Schaltung: Shimano Saint 6-fach
Bremsen: Hope Tech3, E4/Mono
Vorbau/Lenker: Funn
Kurbel: The Hive
Sattel/Stütze: Race Face/SDG Ibeam
Laufräder: Hope/ZTR Flow
Reifen: Schwalbe Table Top


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Juni 2019)

Geil mit Shiver


----------



## Antlion90 (28. Juni 2019)

Das Steuerrohr mit dem Winkel zum Oberrohr wirkt mittlerweile echt "funky", wenn man nur noch die aktuellen Nicolais sieht. Der Vorbau unerstützt da noch ein bisschen mehr, aber ansonsten echt schön anzusehen.


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Juni 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjk (28. Juni 2019)

Hi... my 2nd iteration of G13 in L size... currently its kind of hybrid and I call it G13-5  it has 160mm Factory Float 36 and 200/57 Factory Float X2... last kit is on the way (titanium offset bushing from Burgtec) ... rest is lot of Hope, I9, burgtec and so much more... and I forgot.. after I had a chance to get my hands on new silver Pike Ultimate I had to paint my 36 to VW/Porsche silver metalic gloss


----------



## tjk (28. Juni 2019)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (28. Juni 2019)

so steil und das Bike ist viel zu kurz


HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Ach Kappes...
> 
> Das ist doch ein schöner Rahmen... welches modelljahr ist der?


Ist ein 2012er. Ich liebe das Bike und bin auch im 5. Jahr der Nutzung restlos begeistert!  Der Kommentar war ja auch ironisch gemeint. 
Grüße 
Maik


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (30. Juni 2019)

Neulich im Stadtwald...

Mein ION G16 und das ION 18 von @lambdarider


----------



## trailterror (30. Juni 2019)

Beide geil!

Ion 18 fetzt immer noch! Sehr schön


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (30. Juni 2019)

Vorallem: ION 18 mit Pinion Schaltung ;-)


----------



## lambdarider (30. Juni 2019)

War ne coole Runde  das sollten wir wiederholen!...
 BTW. war nett das du bergauf auf mich Rücksicht genommen hast


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (30. Juni 2019)

Alles gut, immer was für das Kollektiv tuen.

Und für den sackschweren Bock und dem heißen Wetter warst du echt flott unterwegs;-)

Freue mich schon auf kommendes Wochenende.


----------



## lambdarider (30. Juni 2019)

....
Nächstes WE hab ich dann ja zur Not noch den Shuttle


----------



## XRMX (2. Juli 2019)

Hallo in die Runde!

Ich bin neu hier in dieser Ecke des Forums, allerdings mit einem "alten" Rad. ;-)
Habe vergangene Woche ein wunderschönes gebrauchtes G13 im Bikemarkt erstanden und es jetzt erstmal fahrbereit mit Teilen von der Resterampe hingestellt. Bin heute erst fertig geworden darum kann ich nur erste Impressionen vom Hinterhof vorweisen. Aber das war schon über die Maßen klasse und ich freue mich auf die ersten richtigen Einsätze im Gelände! 
Zugführung ist noch nicht zufriedenstellend und das Gesamtfarbkonzept will ich noch überdenken. Zum Glück waren noch orange und blaue Parts vom letzten Fully übrig, damit es wenigstens einigermaßen passt.

Bemühe mich also künftig um rege Teilnahme hier. ;-)

Beste Grüße,

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2019)

Passt doch.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Juli 2019)

Läuft!

@XRMX

Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem SQLab?


----------



## YZ-Rider (3. Juli 2019)

Gebe hier auch mal wieder mein G16 zum besten.  Ebenfalls mit SQ-Lab Sattel. Sehr zu empfehlen vom Sitzgefühl, top. 
Von der Verarbeitung gibt es meiner Meinung nach aber deutlich bessere Sättel, die auch deutlich weniger kosten. 





Ride on!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Juli 2019)

Ja hab jetzt auch wieder nen SQLab drauf... zur haltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen. Sitzgefühl ist bisher TOP. Schön Hart....


----------



## XRMX (3. Juli 2019)

Ich persönlich bin von dem Konzept Stufensattel überzeugt. Vor 4-5 Jahren glaube ich den ersten gehabt und seit dem keinen besseren gefunden. An Anfang war das Sitzen auf den Sitzknochen schon ungewohnt, aber aktuell möchte ich nichts anderes mehr haben.


----------



## trailterror (3. Juli 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Gebe hier auch mal wieder mein G16 zum besten.  Ebenfalls mit SQ-Lab Sattel. Sehr zu empfehlen vom Sitzgefühl, top.
> Von der Verarbeitung gibt es meiner Meinung nach aber deutlich bessere Sättel, die auch deutlich weniger kosten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 880703
> ...



Ist ein M oder?

Sehr schön


----------



## YZ-Rider (3. Juli 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ist ein M oder?
> 
> Sehr schön


Ja genau, ist ein M ganz normal in 650B aufgebaut.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Juli 2019)

XRMX schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin von dem Konzept Stufensattel überzeugt. Vor 4-5 Jahren glaube ich den ersten gehabt und seit dem keinen besseren gefunden. An Anfang war das Sitzen auf den Sitzknochen schon ungewohnt, aber aktuell möchte ich nichts anderes mehr haben.




Ja ich hatte schonmal einen auf meinem Transalp Summitrider damals... war echt gut.

hab mir jetzt so nen SQLab 611 mit TiTubes geholt in 13er Breite... mal sehen. Gestern die Tour war schonmal ganz bequem... naja ist eh alles besser als der Stuhl von diesem Carver ICB 2.0 :-D


----------



## XRMX (4. Juli 2019)

First ride today!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky3176 (7. Juli 2019)

So....2Jahre ist es her,  als ich nach einem Hausbesuch samt Probefahrt den Entschluss gefasst hab....du brauchst unbedingt so'n Mopped. Die Außmaße sind wirklich riesig....bin aber auch 205cm.
Ist eine Mischung aus GLF und GTB.


Ist das Beste Bike was ich je gefahren bin und jeden Cent wert.
Danke NICOLAI


----------



## lambdarider (7. Juli 2019)

Sieht klasse aus...und ne schicke Location


----------



## Antlion90 (7. Juli 2019)

Hast dein Rahmen poliert und versiegelt? Oder frisch aufgebaut?  
Schaut auf jeden Fall stimmig und gut aus.


----------



## Antlion90 (7. Juli 2019)

shape schrieb:


> Mein G1 in S ... Brudal wie das geht.... geb ich nimmer her



Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass das Kabel der Sattelstützen Absenkung schon im Steuerrohr Bereich reingeht und nicht mehr im Sitzrohr - oder habe ich mich verkuckt?


----------



## Lucky3176 (7. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Blumen. Location ist ein altes Chemiewerk bei uns um die Ecke. Leider schon ziemlich überrannt und bemalt. Ramstein und den Film "Duell-Enemy at the Gates" hamm se da z.B. gedreht.

Hab den Rahmen bei Nicolai bestellt (Tailormade) und dann selbst zusammengebaut. Hatte dann bei E...y 1500er scheifvlies gefunden und bin damit über den ganzen Rahmen. Zum versiegeln bin ich mit n bißchen Autosol Alupolitur drüber. Die Oberfläche sieht glaube ich länger schön aus, wenns leicht poliert ist.


----------



## Lucky3176 (7. Juli 2019)

Antlion90 schrieb:


> Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass das Kabel der Sattelstützen Absenkung schon im Steuerrohr Bereich reingeht und nicht mehr im Sitzrohr - oder habe ich mich verkuckt?


Jupp....Kabel ist im Rahmen verlegt. Hauptsache da klappert nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reitera (8. Juli 2019)

Servus Zusammen,

nach einem Ion 15 habe ich mich in das Saturn 14 verschaut und ein XL Rahmenset geordert. Ich bin super zufrieden und begeistert von der Verarbeitung und den Fahreigenschaften. On top habe ich nun für die kurze Runde nach der Arbeit auch einen Flaschenhalter der mir etwas Gewicht vom Rücken fernhält. Eine Woche Südtirol (Kaltern, Naturns) hat es auch hinter sich. Fantastisch. Ich bin happy. Als nächstes steht eine Nivo, eine Intend Hero in raw und eine Piccola mit 4 Kolben vo & hi in raw auf dem Wunschzettel der nächsten Jahre. Kurzfristig vorne der Trailking 2.4. Dann noch Lenkerendstopfen und den roten Boost Adapter sandstrahlen. Rahmengewicht inkl. Dämpfer 3,66kg.


----------



## Hannoi0815 (8. Juli 2019)

reitera schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> nach einem Ion 15 habe ich mich in das Saturn 14 verschaut und ein XL Rahmenset geordert. Ich bin super zufrieden und begeistert von der Verarbeitung und den Fahreigenschaften. On top habe ich nun für die kurze Runde nach der Arbeit auch einen Flaschenhalter der mir etwas Gewicht vom Rücken fernhält. Eine Woche Südtirol (Kaltern, Naturns) hat es auch hinter sich. Fantastisch. Ich bin happy. Als nächstes steht eine Nivo, eine Intend Hero in raw und eine Piccola mit 4 Kolben vo & hi in raw auf dem Wunschzettel der nächsten Jahre. Kurzfristig vorne der Trailking 2.4. Dann noch Lenkerendstopfen und den roten Boost Adapter sandstrahlen.



Moin, bei welcher Körpergröße fährst du XL?

Danke.


----------



## reitera (8. Juli 2019)

Hannoi0815 schrieb:


> Moin, bei welcher Körpergröße fährst du XL?
> 
> Danke.


Servus,

188cm bei 94er Schrittlänge. Habe sehr lange Beine. Bei L wäre das Sitzrohr zu kurz gewesen, und die Überhöhung zu gross. Passt perfekt. N hatte mir geraten auf einen 35 Vorbau zu gehen, was ein gute Empfehlung war.


----------



## Mat203 (8. Juli 2019)

reitera schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> nach einem Ion 15 habe ich mich in das Saturn 14 verschaut und ein XL Rahmenset geordert. Ich bin super zufrieden und begeistert von der Verarbeitung und den Fahreigenschaften. On top habe ich nun für die kurze Runde nach der Arbeit auch einen Flaschenhalter der mir etwas Gewicht vom Rücken fernhält. Eine Woche Südtirol (Kaltern, Naturns) hat es auch hinter sich. Fantastisch. Ich bin happy. Als nächstes steht eine Nivo, eine Intend Hero in raw und eine Piccola mit 4 Kolben vo & hi in raw auf dem Wunschzettel der nächsten Jahre. Kurzfristig vorne der Trailking 2.4. Dann noch Lenkerendstopfen und den roten Boost Adapter sandstrahlen. Rahmengewicht inkl. Dämpfer 3,66kg.



Schickes Bike ! Fährst du vorne mehr als 140mm ? Die Gabel sieht so lang aus


----------



## reitera (9. Juli 2019)

Mat203 schrieb:


> Schickes Bike ! Fährst du vorne mehr als 140mm ? Die Gabel sieht so lang aus


Guten Morgen,

ist noch die 160er Gabel. Geht sehr gut in dieser Konstellation, werde aber den 140er Airshaft einbauen.


----------



## Bohlig (9. Juli 2019)




----------



## YZ-Rider (9. Juli 2019)

reitera schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ist noch die 160er Gabel. Geht sehr gut in dieser Konstellation, werde aber den 140er Airshaft einbauen.



Bin das Bike auch schon ein paar Tage gefahren und meiner Meinung nach kann es definitiv eine 150mm Gabel vertragen, ebenso vernünftige Endurobereifung. Ich hatte hinten wie vorne den MountainKing drauf und das hat das Bike definitiv limitiert.


----------



## AlexMC (10. Juli 2019)

Das mit Rahmenriß:





plus das:





plus das:





ergibt das  :


----------



## Midgetman (10. Juli 2019)

Ein Glück ist das Intense gerissen...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (12. Juli 2019)

Gefällt mir das ION.

Das Intense Tracer 2 ist doch ein schönes Bike. Hatte ich auch mal... würde es mir wieder Aufbauen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (12. Juli 2019)

Danke 
Das Intense habe ich sehr gemocht und fuhr sich auch klasse.
Bin gespannt wie sich das Ion macht.


----------



## manuelschafer (20. Juli 2019)

Lucky3176 schrieb:


> So....2Jahre ist es her,  als ich nach einem Hausbesuch samt Probefahrt den Entschluss gefasst hab....du brauchst unbedingt so'n Mopped. Die Außmaße sind wirklich riesig....bin aber auch 205cm.
> Ist eine Mischung aus GLF und GTB.Anhang anzeigen 882067
> Ist das Beste Bike was ich je gefahren bin und jeden Cent wert.
> Danke NICOLAI



richtig klasse Aufbau,
was genau macht denn die Mischung zum tailor ?
und hattest du in Erwägung gezogen dass neue breitere, dabei dünnere Unterrohr zu nehmen ?

VG


ps
mal  @SYN-CROSSIS  zitieren :



SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zum Polieren, ich versiegel nach der Politur immer hiermit, dann hält's den Glanz ewig, Wasser perlt ab, man bekommt nicht so schnell Kratzer rein weil die Oberfläche richtig glatt wird und man bekommt den Ölfilm welcher von Never Dull oder den Luster Laces hinterlassen wird super weg


----------



## Lucky3176 (21. Juli 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> richtig klasse Aufbau,
> was genau macht denn die Mischung zum tailor ?
> und hattest du in Erwägung gezogen dass neue breitere, dabei dünnere Unterrohr zu nehmen ?
> 
> ...



Wat für'n breiteres dünneres Unterrohr?

Ist ein normaler GLF Rahmen...halt nur leicht verändert.
Hab den Lenkwinkel mit 65 Grad angegeben. Dazu das Sattelrohr auf 55cm verlängert und noch zwei Gussets dranschweißen lassen. Das Tretlager ein mü tiefer und die Kettenstrebe auf max 46.5cm verlängert.
Soll halt schön ruhig laufen und auch für den Arbeitsweg taugen.

Und DAS macht der Bock wunderbar!!!


----------



## trailterror (21. Juli 2019)

Er meint evtl das neue G1 Unterrohr


----------



## Lucky3176 (21. Juli 2019)

Laut Rahmenzeichnung ist das Unterrohr 44.5x2.0mm. Keine Ahnung ob das Standard ist oder nicht.


----------



## AlexMC (22. Juli 2019)

AlexMC schrieb:


>



Funktioniert prima


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (3. August 2019)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. August 2019)

Super Foto!


----------



## RaidenX (4. August 2019)

Foto ist wirklich sehr schön und das Bike würde mir auch gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monxx (7. August 2019)

Habe fertig. Krasses Pferd


----------



## hombach (7. August 2019)

..schon geil!


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. August 2019)

Schon richtig geil! Wieviel Rise fährst du an dem Lenker? 40mm? Sieht fast aus, wie ´ne Stufe.  Diretissima, schicker Sattel und der Vorbau ... _schmacht_ Schon echt schick! Toll geworden und zeitlos schick.

Ist ein G16 oder?


----------



## Monxx (9. August 2019)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Schon richtig geil! Wieviel Rise fährst du an dem Lenker? 40mm? Sieht fast aus, wie ´ne Stufe.  Diretissima, schicker Sattel und der Vorbau ... _schmacht_ Schon echt schick! Toll geworden und zeitlos schick.
> 
> Ist ein G16 oder?


Danke! Ja ein G16 in M.
Es ist ein 45mm Vorbau mit einem 38 Rise Lenker. Allerdings ist der Lenker gekürzt auf unter 780mm, weil ich mit 175cm Körpergröße und der Nicolai speziellen Sitzposition 800mm als viel zu breit empfand. 
Direttissima Pumpen nur, weil ich mit den Plastikteilen von Magura nicht zufrieden war wegen der Haltbarkeit. Die Sättel habe ich behalten, weil die ja sehr gut sind. Der SQ Sattel war für mich auch eine sinnvolle Änderung, weil ich mit dem Sitz -und Lenkwinkel solange gespielt hatte, bis ich die für mich perfekte Position hatte. Durch die Erhöhung hinten bin ich super ausbalanciert und es stützt mich. SQlab dann auch nur, weil ich das Teil 30 Tage testen und bei Unzufriedenheit zurückgeben konnte. Dann wurde noch mein Arsch vermessen, dass die Breite passt  Ich habe es behalten. Ist einfach super bequem für mich.


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. August 2019)

Der Vorbau ist wirklich der Oberknaller. Schon hart, wie geil so wenig Material aussehen kann.  Ich war gestern auch wieder unterwegs auf meinem Tyee AM - Am Anfang war die Lenkerbreite von 780 mm wieder recht ungewohnt aber nach ein paar Metern hat es sich wieder gut angefühlt. Beim Sattel kann ich nur beipflichten ... Ich werde es so wohl auch probieren. Der SQ reizt mich.

Noch mal Respekt und Glückwunsch für das Bike. Auch, wenn meine Zarte so ein vollkommen schwarzes Bike nicht unbedingt optisch durchwinken würde, finde ich es richtig gut gelungen! Schönes Ding!


----------



## AK47 (12. August 2019)

G15 mit neuer Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simoncrafar (13. August 2019)

AK47 schrieb:


> G15 mit neuer Gabel


Hi Ak47, ein G15... das Modell sieht man ja nicht oft, wie viele sind da wohl von Nicolai gebaut worden, 20, 30 Stück....?
Ist das ein L? Welche Körpergröße und Schrittlänge hast du? 30mm Spacer und Lenker mit 20 rise? Was ist das für ein Dämpfer ?

Ich baue gerade mein neues G15 auf (L Rahmen bei 183cm), es sollte diese Woche fertig werden. Ich bin so gespannt auf die erste Fahrt. Es soll dann mein Hightower LT ersetzen.......


----------



## AK47 (13. August 2019)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> Hi Ak47, ein G15... das Modell sieht man ja nicht oft, wie viele sind da wohl von Nicolai gebaut worden, 20, 30 Stück....?
> Ist das ein L? Welche Körpergröße und Schrittlänge hast du? 30mm Spacer und Lenker mit 20 rise? Was ist das für ein Dämpfer ?
> 
> Ich baue gerade mein neues G15 auf (L Rahmen bei 183cm), es sollte diese Woche fertig werden. Ich bin so gespannt auf die erste Fahrt. Es soll dann mein Hightower LT ersetzen.......


Wahrscheinlich gibt es wirklich nur ne handvoll G15s. In RAL 7016 matt ( alte Nicolai Farbe "XTR Grau" ) sicher nur eines. ;-)
Rahmen ist M, Dämpfer ein Marzocchi 053,...megagut, das Teil. 
Das Bike ist der Hammer,....kann alles von der spaßigen Feierabend Runde,..Transalp und Hochalpin bis Bikepark. 
Für mich das Einfüralles Bike.


----------



## AK47 (13. August 2019)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> Hi Ak47, ein G15... das Modell sieht man ja nicht oft, wie viele sind da wohl von Nicolai gebaut worden, 20, 30 Stück....?
> Ist das ein L? Welche Körpergröße und Schrittlänge hast du? 30mm Spacer und Lenker mit 20 rise? Was ist das für ein Dämpfer ?
> 
> Ich baue gerade mein neues G15 auf (L Rahmen bei 183cm), es sollte diese Woche fertig werden. Ich bin so gespannt auf die erste Fahrt. Es soll dann mein Hightower LT ersetzen.......


...Lenker ist n Rise Race Face Atlas 810 x 25 und ca. 20mm Spacer drin.


----------



## Simoncrafar (13. August 2019)

Dacht ich mirs doch mit deiner Farbe, die kommt mir bekannt vor. RAL 7016 kommt in Natura gut, heisst glaub offiziell Anthrazitgrau. Das Canyon Strive von meinem Junior haben wir letztes Jahr in 7016 Seidenmatt neu pulvern lassen....


----------



## I3uchi (14. August 2019)

Monxx schrieb:


> Habe fertig. Krasses Pferd



Geil, der Hobel. Da kann man nur gratulieren!


----------



## YZ-Rider (18. August 2019)

G16 Black'n'Raw


----------



## Akira (9. September 2019)




----------



## eugenbacher (22. September 2019)

Danke für den Liquide Glass Tipp. Da ich eine kleine Pause einlegen musste habe ich die Zeit genutzt und mein RAW mal wieder mit Schleifvlies bearbeitet und zum Abschluss zwei Schichten aufgetragen. Fühlt sich irgendwie gleich anders an und ich hoffe die Optik bleibt es ein bisschen länger so erhalten.


----------



## DJT (22. September 2019)

Ui schön, ein normales Ion mit geiler kurzer Geometrie und ohne Geometron/Mutatorengruscht


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. September 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> G16 Black'n'Raw
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 899376


Heute im Harz gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YZ-Rider (22. September 2019)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Heute im Harz gewesen?


Richtig  Konnte dich bei der auffälligen Farbe deines G16 auch sofort zuordnen


----------



## manuelschafer (22. September 2019)

DJT schrieb:


> Ui schön, ein normales Ion mit geiler kurzer Geometrie und ohne Geometron/Mutatorengruscht


ist das nicht auch schon eines der ersten Geometrons, damals noch kurze Kettenstrebe und ion16 Gussets wohl gemerkt !?

edit
@eugenbacher berichte mal ob das auf deinem Raw dauerhaft so bleibt!
Ansonsten gibt es noch die vom Urvater Cunningham empfohlene Methode:






						Care for your bare aluminum frame... - Black Mountain Cycles
					

Aluminum doesn’t rust.  But it can corrode to the point it becomes irreparably damaged.  Usually anodizing helps protect aluminum – to some extent.  Bare aluminum is most readily corroded.  The culprit in aluminum corrosion is usually salt.  Salt air if you live near the ocean.  Salt from roads...




					blackmtncycles.com
				








Mit grobem ScothBrite und ein wenig Fluid -Film -> Grundreinigung & Korrosion Schutz 
mit feinem Scotch dann den feinen matt look zurückholen

AM Ende Politur nach Wahl

ob luquid glass besser ist als Wachs...auf jeden Fall ists was Anderes


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. September 2019)

Altweibersommer im Gleiberger Land in Hessen


----------



## eugenbacher (23. September 2019)

DJT schrieb:


> Ui schön, ein normales Ion mit geiler kurzer Geometrie und ohne Geometron/Mutatorengruscht



Leider nein, ist auch ein „Langes“ 

Aus dem Jahre 2016.


----------



## DJT (23. September 2019)

eugenbacher schrieb:


> Leider nein, ist auch ein „Langes“



Oh, dann hab ich mich getäuscht, hatte nur auf Horst-Link und Gusset geschaut.
Trotzdem schön, auch wenn's zu lang ist


----------



## Monxx (25. September 2019)

Update. Der Push passt in 222mm Länge. Da der Dämpfer aus einem Capra kommt, wird er noch umgeshimt inkl. Rebound bei MRC. Eine etwas stärkere Feder für mehr Pop und gut ist.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. September 2019)

Sehr schick so ganz in schwarz


----------



## osbow (26. September 2019)

Monxx schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 914473
> 
> Update. Der Push passt in 222mm Länge. Da der Dämpfer aus einem Capra kommt, wird er noch umgeshimt inkl. Rebound bei MRC. Eine etwas stärkere Feder für mehr Pop und gut ist.


Ist doch ein neueres Modell, oder? Wieso steht den noch "ION" auf dem Gusset?


----------



## Monxx (26. September 2019)

osbow schrieb:


> Ist doch ein neueres Modell, oder? Wieso steht den noch "ION" auf dem Gusset?


Auf dem G16 stand doch schon immer ION, oder? Nur in England ist es ein MOJO und beim G1 auch G1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (26. September 2019)

Monxx schrieb:


> Auf dem G16 stand doch schon immer ION, oder? Nur in England ist es ein MOJO und beim G1 auch G1.


Das kann sein. Dachte nur, dass nur bei den ersten Modellen "ION" aufgedruckt wurde und ab den offiziellen G-Modellen dann im deren Name.


----------



## YZ-Rider (26. September 2019)

Monxx schrieb:


> Auf dem G16 stand doch schon immer ION, oder? Nur in England ist es ein MOJO und beim G1 auch G1.


So ist es


----------



## AK47 (26. September 2019)

...das Ion ist nicht aufgedruckt sondern ausgefräst,..beim G15 übrigens auch


----------



## Monxx (26. September 2019)

AK47 schrieb:


> ...das Ion ist nicht aufgedruckt sondern ausgefräst,..beim G15 übrigens auch


Yes


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. September 2019)

@Monxx Wie macht sich der 11/6 im G?


----------



## Monxx (26. September 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> @Monxx Wie macht sich der 11/6 im G?


Ziemlich nice. Ich hatte vorher den Vivid Air drin. Was dem an Feinfühligkeit fehlte, bügelt der Push alles weg, als ob da nichts wäre. 
Jetzt noch die Shims, den Rebound anpassen und eine etwas stärkere Feder für mehr Pop und dann wird‘s richtig geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc916 (3. Oktober 2019)

Leicht (relativ...) und stabil.
Mein Helius für MTB Marathons.


----------



## lambdarider (21. Oktober 2019)

ein aktuelles pic von meinem ion18/pinion p1/mullet bike


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (21. Oktober 2019)

Ach, haste jetzt auch ne Lyrik vorne drupp? ;-)


----------



## lambdarider (21. Oktober 2019)

Yep spart mal eben fast ein Kilo gegenüber der zocchi ein. Zusammen mit dem 27,5ein gyles upgrade


----------



## trailterror (21. Oktober 2019)

Einfach ein schmuckstück dein Ion 18. bild ist auch klasse!  Und 27/26 mullet hat was...


----------



## lambdarider (21. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank ?


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (25. Oktober 2019)

_falsch hier_


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Oktober 2019)

Die aktuelle Eskalationsstufe:


----------



## nightprowler (5. November 2019)

Monxx schrieb:


> Habe fertig. Krasses Pferd
> Anhang anzeigen 894729
> Anhang anzeigen 894730
> Anhang anzeigen 894732
> ...


Sabber, die Jugend hat es gut, wir hatten ja nichts, wir mussten uns noch mit 26 zoll Rädern und 3 fach Kettenblättern abplagen...


----------



## Monxx (6. November 2019)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Sabber, die Jugend hat es gut, wir hatten ja nichts, wir mussten uns noch mit 26 zoll Rädern und 3 fach Kettenblättern abplagen...


Jugend? Gehe wacker auf die 50 zu. Das Leben ist zu kurz, um kack Bikes zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (16. November 2019)

Hey, möchte hier mal mein neuestes Projekt vorstellen.
Nicolai Argon CX Gravel
21 endlos lange Wochen habe ich auf meinen Rahmen gewartet.
Nun liegt meine liebe Frau im Krankenhaus und das Projekt kommt erst mal nicht weiter voran.
Rahmengröße L mit stabilem Rohrsatz, für 150 kg Systemgewicht ausgelegt.
Ich denke ich werde mich bei ca. 11,5 kg für´s fahrfertige Rad (ohne Taschen) einpendeln.
Bin gespannt, wie es sich fahren wird.


----------



## Daiquiri (18. November 2019)

geil, das wird ne coole Kiste! Ich bräuchte eigentlich noch ein neues Rennrad


----------



## zuki (13. Dezember 2019)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Hey, möchte hier mal mein neuestes Projekt vorstellen.
> Nicolai Argon CX Gravel
> 21 endlos lange Wochen habe ich auf meinen Rahmen gewartet.
> Nun liegt meine liebe Frau im Krankenhaus und das Projekt kommt erst mal nicht weiter voran.
> ...



Sehr schön. Und auch noch gleich die richtigen Reifen aufgezogen. Kann Dir schon sagen, dass Du nach Genesung der Gattin, viel Spaß auf dem Rad haben wirst. 21 Wochen ist aber derbe. Bei mir waren es 8 oder so.


----------



## zr0wrk (13. Dezember 2019)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Nun liegt meine liebe Frau im Krankenhaus und das Projekt kommt erst mal nicht weiter voran.


Das tut mir leid. Beides. 
Aber bei mir ist's eher umgekehrt: Wenn meine Frau mal längere Zeit außer Haus ist, geht es bei den Projekten eher voran.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Dezember 2019)

G19 Mixed Wheels


----------



## Akira (5. Januar 2020)




----------



## Monxx (5. Januar 2020)

Wie romantisch ?


----------



## WODAN (5. Januar 2020)

Hier muss Mal wieder etwas Leben rein kommen. Extrem still hier im Forum geworden.

RO20 (ex-Teamrahmen) und BMXTB (Maßrahmen). Beide noch voll im Einsatz


----------



## Monxx (5. Januar 2020)

Status Quo. Mein Mulli ist fertig ??
Mittlerweile konnte ich eine kleine Testfahrt bei uns in der Nähe auf dem Canadian Trail in Freiburg machen. Es war leider geil. Schnell und sicher. Bei mir keine Anzeichen von kippliger Front durch den noch flacheren Lenkwinkel oder Stelzigkeit durch das etwas höhere Tretlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2020)

Geile Kiste ! Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## Knollensteppe (15. Februar 2020)

G-16 im 29er Aufbau. Gefällt mir besser als mit 27,5 trotz 20 mm weniger Federweg. 





Gruß,
Robert


----------



## Kometi (15. Februar 2020)

Nicolai ion 20 von 2014 
Neu gepulvert von maxx bikes


----------



## Spezialeis (15. Februar 2020)

Knollensteppe schrieb:


> G-16 im 29er Aufbau. Gefällt mir besser als mit 27,5 trotz 20 mm weniger Federweg.


Hast du das Schwarz der Mutatoren entfernt?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (15. Februar 2020)




----------



## Martin1508 (15. Februar 2020)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 980874Anhang anzeigen 980875


Viel Spaß!
Was ist denn das für nen fettes Ketteblatt? 34er oder 36er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (15. Februar 2020)

Ein 36er ;-)

Ist schon mein zweites G16. Das erste war in "L" und passte mir auch gut bei 190cm. Der ist jetzt in XL werde vll morgen mal ne Runde drehen.







Ich glaube jedoch das ich den Flipchip wieder auf die Einstellung für den 222x70 Dämofer stelle, damit die Lenlgeo wieder etwas steiler wird und das Tretlager höher kommt... ist mir sonst echt zu flach des Teil.


----------



## lambdarider (16. Februar 2020)

hey Lars, schickes bike!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (16. Februar 2020)

Danke Thorsten.

Wir müssen es echt mal schaffen das wir wieder ne Runde zusammen drehen.

Bad Ems ist ja noch zu... aber Koblenz hat ja 365d/24h offen ;-)



Grüße Lars


----------



## lambdarider (16. Februar 2020)

yep, das kann ich bestätigen  ;-) .... melde dich halt mal wenn du bock/zeit hast.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (16. Februar 2020)

Am liebsten heute. Muss es aber wie immer mit meiner besseren Hälfte klären.


----------



## lambdarider (16. Februar 2020)

.....ja is klar


----------



## Knollensteppe (16. Februar 2020)

Spezialeis schrieb:


> Hast du das Schwarz der Mutatoren entfernt?


Die Einführung der Mutatoren war so ein klassisches Nicolai-Ding mit Umstellen in der Serie ohne den Kunden zu informieren. Ich wollte die hässlichen Dinger ums Verrecken nicht haben. Ging aber nicht mehr ohne. Wir haben uns dann auf "raw" geeinigt...

Ich glaube, die sind von der Fräse direkt ans Rad gekommen ohne Eloxalbad. Ich hätte aber mit Abbeizen aber auch keine Bedenken. Die Jungs im "raw" Faden tauchen alles in Abflussreiniger...


----------



## WODAN (2. März 2020)

Nucleon EVO


----------



## wosch (2. März 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nucleon EVO


Gibts ne Geschichte dazu?
Oder mehr Bilder?


----------



## WODAN (2. März 2020)

wosch schrieb:


> Gibts ne Geschichte dazu?
> Oder mehr Bilder?



Ich habe den Rahmen neu bei Nicolai vor 12 Jahren gekauft. Seitdem wurde er bei ein paar Rennen und im Bikepark bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connerthesaint (4. März 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nucleon EVO


Ultra geil!!


----------



## Damass (4. März 2020)

Hier darf´s sicher auch nochmal rein 






und hier gibt´s ein Bild in Aktion


----------



## dasboesebock (6. März 2020)

Na dann, das ist der Vorgänger mit 3 Kg Übergewicht !!!


----------



## WODAN (6. März 2020)

dasboesebock schrieb:


> Na dann, das ist der Vorgänger mit 3 Kg Übergewicht !!!



Genial , das TST hatte ich auch ?


----------



## WODAN (6. März 2020)

?


----------



## wosch (6. März 2020)

dasboesebock schrieb:


> Na dann, das ist der Vorgänger mit 3 Kg Übergewicht !!!


Ein TST habe ich immer noch. Auch im Einsatz.
Mehr Bilder bitte.


----------



## dasboesebock (6. März 2020)

OK,  dann lass ich mich mal bewegen.
Ich danke der Jury, dem gesamten Team, allen Freunden und Bekannten die mich so uneigennützig Unterstützt ham, und meiner Familie...... . Is besondere meinen Eltern, danke Mama und Papa, das ihr die Zeit fandet mich in die Welt zusetzen. Ach ja natürlich auch meinen Groß ....... . Und den Großgroß....... und und und...... .


----------



## WODAN (17. März 2020)

Mein neues Spielzeug.
Dämpfer ist nur Platzhalter (zu kurz, 222 anstatt 241mm), daher paßt die Geo momentan noch nicht.
Farbzusammenstellung ist Geschmackssache, will die Kiste erst einmal fahren, bevor es an das umgestalten geht.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug.
> Dämpfer ist nur Platzhalter (zu kurz, 222 anstatt 241mm), daher paßt die Geo momentan noch nicht.
> Farbzusammenstellung ist Geschmackssache, will die Kiste erst einmal fahren, bevor es an das umgestalten geht.




 

Übersetzung ist recht sportlich bei den Riemenscheiben, aber passend zur resultierenden Kettenstrebelänge 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasboesebock (17. März 2020)

Tag WOTAN, schönes Bike ich GRATULIERE !!! Farbe find ich nicht so schlimm.  Die Box ist wohl fast ein MUß.
Ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht ( und wenn nur Stichpunktartig ) wäre hier ( Abteilung Getriebe....... ) bestimmt sehr willkommen, finde ich. Gerade da Du eingehende Erfahrungen in Sachen Dosen besitzt und einen Vergleich
dann gut beschreiben könntest. 
Hab Freude und gib Kette, es Grüsst DBB


----------



## dasboesebock (17. März 2020)

Ach ja mein Lieber W. Was ich Dich die letzten 2 Wochen fragen wollte und mich nicht traute, aber etz musses doch rauss. Dein Post vom 2. März das 3 Bild an deinem EVO, alles am Antrieb gespiegelt !!! ? Wow


----------



## WODAN (17. März 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Übersetzung ist recht sportlich bei den Riemenscheiben, aber passend zur resultierenden Kettenstrebelänge
> 
> G.


Will ja keine Touren fahren ;-)


----------



## WODAN (17. März 2020)

dasboesebock schrieb:


> Tag WOTAN, schönes Bike ich GRATULIERE !!! Farbe find ich nicht so schlimm.  Die Box ist wohl fast ein MUß.
> Ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht ( und wenn nur Stichpunktartig ) wäre hier ( Abteilung Getriebe....... ) bestimmt sehr willkommen, finde ich. Gerade da Du eingehende Erfahrungen in Sachen Dosen besitzt und einen Vergleich
> dann gut beschreiben könntest.
> Hab Freude und gib Kette, es Grüsst DBB



Ich glaube da kann @LB Jörg schon etwas dazu sagen ;-)


----------



## WODAN (17. März 2020)

dasboesebock schrieb:


> Ach ja mein Lieber W. Was ich Dich die letzten 2 Wochen fragen wollte und mich nicht traute, aber etz musses doch rauss. Dein Post vom 2. März das 3 Bild an deinem EVO, alles am Antrieb gespiegelt !!! ? Wow


Selfie eben ;-)


----------



## Kometi (17. März 2020)

Mein neues Nicolai Ion 20.
Laufräder sind von BikeLädle 
Der Rahmen war vorher raw und wurde von Nicolai nachträglich gepulvert und hat komplett neue Lager bekommen. 
die gabelbrücken sind von EightyHDIndustries die hab ich extra aus den USA importiert und durfte noch fett Zoll nachzahlen?.

Was haltet ihr so von der Farbwahl? Zu viel oder noch okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2020)

Lässiges Teil !
Warum musstest du „fett“ Zoll nachzahlen ? Das kann man doch vorher ausrechnen.


----------



## Kometi (17. März 2020)

Hatten einen Transportweg gefunden bei dem man es eigentlich hätte nicht zahlen müssen, aber das Paket wurde wohl leider trotzdem entdeckt und naja??‍♂️ Dann konnte ich halt zum Zoll fahren und es abholen


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Will ja keine Touren fahren ;-)



Ginge aber super...weils auch so schön leicht, entgegen anderer Getrieberäder ist 

G.


----------



## lambdarider (17. März 2020)

Kometi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr so von der Farbwahl? Zu viel oder noch okay?



...knallt ganz schön, wenn schon dann richtig ?
(die Sticker auf der Fox hätte ich weggelassen )


----------



## Lambutz (21. März 2020)

Kometi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr so von der Farbwahl


Schön konsequent Gefällt mir. Deine Kamera schafft es kaum das Grün darzustellen


----------



## Kometi (22. März 2020)

Ja das stimmt das schafft die Kamera kaum

Ich hoffe mal das ich das bike irgendwann nochmal richtig ausfahren kann.... dieser ganze Coronavirus Kram hat ja jetzt erstmal einen Strich durch die Rechnung gezogen


----------



## dasboesebock (26. März 2020)

Warum Strich ? Du hast doch nun vieleicht Zeit ? Einfach alleine losfahren ? Grüsse DBB


----------



## xMARTINx (27. März 2020)

Find's ganz schön dolle. Brücken...da hättest mit Mojo schönere gehabt. Welche Größe ist der Rahmen ?


----------



## xMARTINx (27. März 2020)

dasboesebock schrieb:


> OK,  dann lass ich mich mal bewegen.
> Ich danke der Jury, dem gesamten Team, allen Freunden und Bekannten die mich so uneigennützig Unterstützt ham, und meiner Familie...... . Is besondere meinen Eltern, danke Mama und Papa, das ihr die Zeit fandet mich in die Welt zusetzen. Ach ja natürlich auch meinen Groß ....... . Und den Großgroß....... und und und...... .


So geil der Rahmen, echte Kunst, schön als Wanddeko ? wäre mir zu schwer aber das Teil ist schon brutal sexy! Viel Spass damit


----------



## xMARTINx (27. März 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug.
> Dämpfer ist nur Platzhalter (zu kurz, 222 anstatt 241mm), daher paßt die Geo momentan noch nicht.
> Farbzusammenstellung ist Geschmackssache, will die Kiste erst einmal fahren, bevor es an das umgestalten geht.


Schock, was kommt für nen Dämpfer rein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kometi (27. März 2020)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Find's ganz schön dolle. Brücken...da hättest mit Mojo schönere gehabt. Welche Größe ist der Rahmen ?


Der Rahmen ist Größe L


----------



## Kometi (27. März 2020)

dasboesebock schrieb:


> Warum Strich ? Du hast doch nun vieleicht Zeit ? Einfach alleine losfahren ? Grüsse DBB


Ja aber ich wollte eigentlich wieder in bikeparks fahren....... ich fahre das Ding ja auch, aber wirklich gut Strecke machen kann man mit 7 Gängen nicht? und bei uns in der Region sind ein paar bikeparks die jetzt aber leider geschlossen haben


----------



## xMARTINx (27. März 2020)

Kometi schrieb:


> Ja aber ich wollte eigentlich wieder in bikeparks fahren....... ich fahre das Ding ja auch, aber wirklich gut Strecke machen kann man mit 7 Gängen nicht? und bei uns in der Region sind ein paar bikeparks die jetzt aber leider geschlossen haben


Sind ja alle Parks dicht. Zum Glück war ich letzten Sonntag nochmal


----------



## dasboesebock (27. März 2020)

Ich möcht mit dem Nucleon ab Mai in die Pyrenäen, mal sehn wie ich das organisieren muss. In Zeiten des Corona, kann man nun nicht wissen. Ich werd mir erst mal den Sondersegen vom Pabst heuteabend holen.
Dabei wird das Rad als Transformator zwischen mir und dem Pabst stehen. Nich das es mich zuhart trifft !!!
Grüsse und Gesundheit, DBB


----------



## WODAN (28. März 2020)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Schock, was kommt für nen Dämpfer rein ?


241 mm BOS . Warte gerade auf die Lieferung von Huber und die passende Feder.


----------



## divergent! (29. März 2020)

mein dickerchen jetzt mit 29+


----------



## WODAN (29. März 2020)

25 Jahre alt und macht noch seinen Dienst ??


----------



## schnitzeljagt (10. April 2020)

Laeuft: 26 Zoll    

Argon und Kollege BASS  ?

Gruesse.

Der M.


----------



## Lane6Riders (12. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberfoerster (19. April 2020)




----------



## laterne (21. April 2020)

Dann will ich auch mal... Bin schon immer N-begeistert, aber seit knapp einem Jahr erst stolzer Besitzer einer Dreckfräse: G15 in L und ein bisschen Stealth-Gehabe  









Schöne Grüße
Nils (auch mit N)


----------



## dasboesebock (21. April 2020)

Schöne Bilder, Ist das im Hintergrund das Meer, oder der verregnete fränkische Himmel ?
Gut gemacht, besonders die Farbkombi find ich gelungen.
Grüsse DBB


----------



## Seneca02 (22. April 2020)

Nicht mehr ganz frisch, aber mit neuen Hinterbaulagern wieder wie neu ?


----------



## WODAN (22. April 2020)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr ganz frisch, aber mit neuen Hinterbaulagern wieder wie neu ?Anhang anzeigen 1024611


Zeitlose und schönes Bike! 

Genau das macht ja Nicolai aus: diese ständige Modellpflege entfällt, selbst 20 Jahre alte Bike funktionieren immer noch wie sie sollen!

Amen! ?


----------



## MantaHai (22. April 2020)

So alt ist das Helius AC auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (22. April 2020)

MantaHai schrieb:


> So alt ist das Helius AC auch nicht


Ist sogar ein Helius TB 29 ?


----------



## WODAN (22. April 2020)

MantaHai schrieb:


> So alt ist das Helius AC auch nicht


Das war auch nicht auf sein Helius bezogen sondern vielmehr generell ?


----------



## laterne (24. April 2020)

dasboesebock schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, Ist das im Hintergrund das Meer, oder der verregnete fränkische Himmel ?
> Gut gemacht, besonders die Farbkombi find ich gelungen.
> Grüsse DBB



Ich glaube meine Bilder waren gemeint..? ??
Das ist tatsächlich der hessische Himmel. Meer wäre aber fast genauso schön! ? 
Grüße!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (28. April 2020)




----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. April 2020)

Jetzt neu mit Coil. Endlich wieder Coil (vorne und hinten).
Das Doppelbrückenprojekt habe ich auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben.


----------



## xMARTINx (28. April 2020)

Schaut gut aus! Coil ist vernünftig. Warum keine Doppelbrücke mehr ?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. April 2020)

Zu kompliziert in der Umsetzung. Für die Nero C hätt ich erst mal eine Feder in passender Länge finden müssen und insgesamt hätt' das alles dann doppelt so viel wie die Selva gekostet.


----------



## .t1mo (28. April 2020)

Glücklich mit dem Cane Creek?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. April 2020)

Ja, der funktioniert sehr gut, nachdem er weichere Federn für HSC und HSR bekommen hat.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja, der funktioniert sehr gut, nachdem er weichere Federn für HSC und HSR bekommen hat.


Kann es sein, dass der Rahmen insgesamt wenig Dämpfung braucht? Ich fahre den Fox van rc bei 90kg aktuell mit einer 450er Feder und habe den lsr nur 4 von 15? Klicks drin. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. April 2020)

Ich denke, das ist bei jedem Rahmen mit stark progressiver Dämpferanlenkung so. Wenn wir zb das Übersetzungsverhältnis um 50% sinkt, wird auch die Dämpfung quasi um 50% stärker.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist bei jedem Rahmen mit stark progressiver Dämpferanlenkung so. Wenn wir zb das Übersetzungsverhältnis um 50% sinkt, wird auch die Dämpfung quasi um 50% stärker.


Für die high speed compression für mich absolut nachvollziehbar. Ich frage primär wegen des rebounds: 4 von 15 lsr Klicks rein ist nicht wirklich viel? Im Stand wirkt es recht schnell - auf der letzten Tour passte es aber ??


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. April 2020)

Ob der LSR passt, merkst du zb auf welligem Untergrund ganz gut. Wenn's Bike dort starke Nickbewegungen macht, ist der LSR zu schnell. Meistens ist er es nicht. 

EXT schreibt in der Bedienungsanleitung zb, dass der Dämpfer beim Parkplatztest einmal nachwippen soll.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. April 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ob der LSR passt, merkst du zb auf welligem Untergrund ganz gut. Wenn's Bike dort starke Nickbewegungen macht, ist der LSR zu schnell. Meistens ist er es nicht.
> 
> EXT schreibt in der Bedienungsanleitung zb, dass der Dämpfer beim Parkplatztest einmal nachwippen soll.


Das 1x nachwippen kenne ich so auch. Ich hätte gerne mal interessehalber das sussmybike-Tool von einem Kumpel ausprobiert - aber es gibt momentan keine Apple App ??


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (30. April 2020)




----------



## beetle367 (1. Mai 2020)

Tour am Mittwoch.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (1. Mai 2020)

G13 in XL?


----------



## beetle367 (1. Mai 2020)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> G13 in XL?



G13 in XXL


----------



## Trailrider79 (12. Mai 2020)

Hier die aktuelle Konfiguration. Die Gabel wird dann noch höchstwahrscheinlich gegen eine EXT ERA getauscht wenn verfügbar. Sattel wird noch gegen einen SQlab (wahrscheinlich 611 active) getauscht.

Kurze Partsliste:
G1 XL
Bikeyoke Revive
EXT Storia V3
Lyrik Ultimate
DT350 mit EX511 handeingespeicht und tubeless
Hope Innenlager, Kefü und Kurbeln
XT 12 fach Schaltung
Direttissima Geber mit Saint Sätteln

Bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Radl ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2020)

Warum hat man den Sattel so geneigt ? Sooo dicke Eier ?


----------



## Trailrider79 (12. Mai 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Warum hat man den Sattel so geneigt ? Sooo dicke Eier ?


Weil man einen langen Sattelstützenauszug fährt. Ist anatomisch nicht mehr zu ändern. Die Perspektive täuscht hier auch ein wenig, so schlimm wie es aussieht ist es nicht  und ja, ich spiele noch damit rum, die optimale Einstellung habe ich für diesen Sattel noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## Antlion90 (12. Mai 2020)

So dann will ich auch mal, ION 16 in M ist verkauft und G1 in S und 27,5" Aufbau ist da und fertig aufgebaut. 

Bin mit dem Aufbau bei 14,35kg gelandet. 

Partliste:
Beast Lenker
Trickstuff Maxima Bremse
Intend Vorbau, Stiffmaster u. Corona
Vecnum Nivo 182mm
Newmen A.30 Laufradsatz
SQ Lab 611 c.
Stamp 11
SRAM X01 AXS


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. Mai 2020)

@Antlion90 wie gross bist du, wenn man fragen darf


----------



## trailterror (12. Mai 2020)

Der erste leichte G1 aufbau hier


----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2020)

Sehr schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2020)

Sehr sehr schön !

G.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Mai 2020)

Traumbike! Meines würd ich auch so aufbauen, btw, bin ich da am G16 eh nah dran.


----------



## Antlion90 (13. Mai 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Antlion90 wie gross bist du, wenn man fragen darf



1,68m ohne Schuhe , beim ION 16 in M ging nur eine Sattelstütze mit 150mm Hub rein. Beim G1 passen die 182mm locker rein.



trailterror schrieb:


> Der erste leichte G1 aufbau hier



Gewichts mäßig ginge noch etwas runter wenn man eventuell die Piccolas HD nimmt mit Dächle UL Scheiben und den neuen Carbon Laufradsatz von Newmen. Habe aber hier erstmal auf Robust und Standfest gesetzt.


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Mai 2020)

Antlion90 schrieb:


> 1,68m ohne Schuhe , beim ION 16 in M ging nur eine Sattelstütze mit 150mm Hub rein. Beim G1 passen die 182mm locker rein.
> 
> 
> 
> Gewichts mäßig ginge noch etwas runter wenn man eventuell die Piccolas HD nimmt mit Dächle UL Scheiben und den neuen Carbon Laufradsatz von Newmen. Habe aber hier erstmal auf Robust und Standfest gesetzt.


Das Gewicht ist echt krass. Stabile Ausstattung und Coil und dann etwas über 14kg. Nicht schlecht...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Mai 2020)

@Antlion90  Du hast lange Beine. Beim G16 in S kann ich "nur" eine 150 mm Nivo fahren. Bei gleicher Körpergröße. 

Und man sieht: Die Geolution ist auch für Menschen unter 2 m geeignet. 

Das Gewicht finde ich auch krass, weil man G16 auch eher Leichtbau ist und da 15,4 kg auf der Waage stehen.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2020)

Was wiegt denn der Rahmen nackig so ca. ?


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Mai 2020)

Konkretes rad!


----------



## Simbl (13. Mai 2020)

Also mein G1 in M ist auch bei 15kg. Der Rahmen nackig wog sowas um die 3,8kg


----------



## trailterror (13. Mai 2020)

Simbl schrieb:


> Also mein G1 in M ist auch bei 15kg. Der Rahmen nackig wog sowas um die 3,8kg



nackig=ohne dämpfer, steuersatz, steckachse ?


----------



## Simbl (13. Mai 2020)

Ohne Dämpfer, ohne Steuersatz, mit Achse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antlion90 (14. Mai 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> @Antlion90  Du hast lange Beine. Beim G16 in S kann ich "nur" eine 150 mm Nivo fahren. Bei gleicher Körpergröße.



Das G16 hat nicht so ein stark abfallendes Oberrohr durch alle Größen hinweg wie beim G1. Das hilft hier schon einiges bezüglich Beinfreiheit.



san_andreas schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der Rahmen nackig so ca. ?



Das G1 in S wog ca. 3640g. (mit Steckachse u. Dämpferschrauben - ohne Dämpfer, ohne Steuersatz)


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (16. Mai 2020)




----------



## san_andreas (16. Mai 2020)

Geiles Bild !


----------



## lambdarider (21. Mai 2020)

mal wieder ein paar pix..


----------



## provester (21. Mai 2020)

lambdarider schrieb:


> mal wieder ein paar pix..Anhang anzeigen 1047578Anhang anzeigen 1047579Anhang anzeigen 1047580



richtig geil!!! Und auch mega in Szene gesetzt


----------



## lambdarider (21. Mai 2020)

provester schrieb:


> richtig geil!!! Und auch mega in Szene gesetzt



thx!!!!
(in Szene gesetzt mit der Taschenlampen Funktion vom handy  )
zwei hab ich noch:


----------



## Simbl (21. Mai 2020)

Haste den geilen Baukran eigentlich noch?


----------



## lambdarider (21. Mai 2020)

Simbl schrieb:


> Haste den geilen Baukran eigentlich noch?


Logisch, ich steh drauf!


----------



## Simbl (21. Mai 2020)

Sehr geil. DER Klassiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lambdarider (21. Mai 2020)

Ah Warte mal ....meinst du jetzt mein lambda ???


----------



## Simbl (22. Mai 2020)

Jap


----------



## lambdarider (22. Mai 2020)

woher kennst du das denn?....
nee, mein lambda ST rahmen ( und auch ein Ufo ds) und die Kowa hab ich verkauft ?.

Ne zeitlang hatte ich 3 Nicolas rumstehen, als ich mich dann auf die suche nach einem ion18 gemacht hatte musste ich Platz schaffen.
Einige Parts stecken jetzt  im helius st, der kultige dirty dog Vorbau liegt noch bei mir rum


----------



## Simbl (22. Mai 2020)

Kann mich noch an die Bilder erinnern. Das Teil wog aber bestimmt um die 20kg oder? Hatte ja auch mal ne Kowa GF Air und die war schon bei knapp 4kg


----------



## lambdarider (22. Mai 2020)

3,5 kilo ltd Hersteller fand ich OK.
Das Lambda lag bei  knapp 21 kilo, war aber alles pure Muskelmasse

Als ich das Ion18 mal gewogen habe war ich allerdings schon ein wenig geschockt....19 kilo!
Was soll´s, Gewicht spielt bei mir  nicht so ne grosse rolle, durch die 18 Gänge komme ich bei uns eigentlich alles ganz gut hoch, auch im bikepark geht's auch mal ohne Shuttle.
.... Gewichte stemmen hält ja auch fit.


----------



## MadCyborg (31. Mai 2020)

Ich darf jetzt hier mitspielen:



Everynaut by Max mit Ö, on Flickr

Wiegt wie auf dem Foto, aber ohne Flasche und Taco 15,1 kg in XXL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (31. Mai 2020)

Lenker so hoch?


----------



## pippimann (31. Mai 2020)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Ich darf jetzt hier mitspielen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maxxis aufklber auf einen michelin reifen?
oder nur aufs bildgefaked?


----------



## MadCyborg (31. Mai 2020)

Simbl schrieb:


> Lenker so hoch?


Ja, so hoch. 
Na ich fahre ja zum einen nicht zufällig eine XXL, zum anderen brauche und möchte ich kaum Überhöhung. An meinem alten Rad war fast keine Überhöhung (). Auf dem Bild oben ist allerdings die Stütze auch etwas absenkt, etwas tiefer ist der Lenker in Relation dann schon noch.


pippimann schrieb:


> oder nur aufs bildgefaked?


Der Vorderreifen (DHF) lässt leider noch auf sich warten, so lange muss Photoshop helfen..


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. Mai 2020)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Ich darf jetzt hier mitspielen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Farbe. Mit dem Schiff musst du erstmal einen passenden Hafen finden ?


----------



## Bingo1979 (1. Juni 2020)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Ich darf jetzt hier mitspielen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo, 

schickes Rad.

Darf ich fragen welchen Flaschenhalter du da hast. Ich habe die gleiche Flasche mit dem Original Plastikflschenhalter von Klean Kanteen. Leider ist der nicht sehr stabil.
Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Flaschenhalter?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## beetle367 (1. Juni 2020)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Ich darf jetzt hier mitspielen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

schönes Bike!
Ich hätte gedacht, dass das Bike knapp über 14 kg liegt.
Mein G13 wiegt inkl. Saint Klickpedale 14,75 kg (kein leichter Aufbau).

MfG


----------



## Lucky3176 (1. Juni 2020)

@ MadCyborg

Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist bei welcher Schrittlänge?


----------



## MadCyborg (1. Juni 2020)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen welchen Flaschenhalter du da hast. Ich habe die gleiche Flasche mit dem Original Plastikflschenhalter von Klean Kanteen. Leider ist der nicht sehr stabil.
> Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Flaschenhalter?


Das ist ein King Cage Iris, der ist wohl speziell für Klean Kanteens entworfen, oder funktioniert zumindest zufällig sehr gut mit ihnen. Ich selbst bin damit noch nicht so lange unterwegs (am Singlespeeder habe ich auch so einen), aber ein Kumpan fährt nur diese Halter an seinen halb- und komplett-starren Rädern. Hält bombenfest, ohne Probleme. Was man allerdings bedenken muss: Man muss die Flasche sehr weit grade rausziehen, ehe man sie entnehmen kann. Bei kleinen Rahmen kann es also sein, dass man selbst die kleinere Flasche nicht ohne Kollision entnehmen kann. Flexibel nachgeben tut hier halt weder die Flasche, noch der Halter. Ich hab eben noch fix gemessen: Um die Flasche ordentlich zu entnehmen, muss man sie so weit rausziehen, dass der Boden 2 cm über der oberen Flaschenhalterschraube steht.



beetle367 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht, dass das Bike knapp über 14 kg liegt.


Ich auch.  Also mit Kataloggewichten gerechnet kommt es tatsächlich bei 14,1 kg raus, ich habe aber kein Teil einzeln gewogen, kann also nicht sagen, wo sich das Gewicht versteckt. Ein guter Teile dürfte allerdings in Form von Farbe am Rahmen hängen. Außerdem ist vorne im Moment ein Schlauch drin und der Michelin ist ein echter Zweipfünder. Wenn also der richtige Reifen (DHF (auch kein Leichtbau..)) drankommt, gehen halt vielleicht noch mal 100-200 Gramm weg.


----------



## MadCyborg (1. Juni 2020)

Lucky3176 schrieb:


> @ MadCyborg
> 
> Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist bei welcher Schrittlänge?


Klar: 198/96
Es ist endlich endlich endlich ein Rad, bei dem ich nicht das Gefühl hatte, dass man ruhig noch eine Größe größer testen könnte. Nominell ist es ja bis 2,05 m Körpergröße ausgelegt.
Btw testen: Mein Laden hatte mir für ein Wochenende ein XXL-Rad aus der Testflotte rangeholt. Das war schon ganz gut.


----------



## WODAN (1. Juni 2020)

ION20 Effigear , Ex Teambike von NBB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (9. Juni 2020)

600 Kilometer mit der allerfeinsten Trailrakete sind absolviert. Ich bekomme das Grinsen einfach nicht aus dem Gesicht...


----------



## connerthesaint (11. Juni 2020)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> 600 Kilometer mit der allerfeinsten Trailrakete sind absolviert. Ich bekomme das Grinsen einfach nicht aus dem Gesicht...



Sehr sehr geiles Rad! 
Gerade der Rastafari Schriftzug ist der Hammer


----------



## MieMaMeise (11. Juni 2020)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme das Grinsen einfach nicht aus dem Gesicht...


Geht mir auch so. Bin auch mega zufrieden bisher.


----------



## WODAN (11. Juni 2020)

Neues Projekt um meine Frau Mal ab und zu aufs Bike zu bekommen. Ihr Argon CC (mit 1,5" Steuerohr) staubt schon ein.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Neues Projekt um meine Frau Mal ab und zu aufs Bike zu bekommen. Ihr Argon CC (mit 1,5" Steuerohr) staubt schon ein.



Paßt ja perfekt in den wuchtigen Rahmen rein 

G.


----------



## WODAN (11. Juni 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Paßt ja perfekt in den wuchtigen Rahmen rein
> 
> G.


Der BMXTB Rahmen (Maßnahmen mit längerem Sitzrohr) ist mein treuster Nicolai Begleiter. Habe ich schon über 15 Jahre. Da ich nun noch einen anderen BMXTB Rahmen für Pumtracks habe, war er übrig und mir kam die Idee ?
Batterie soll in einer formschönen Tasche im Rahmen untergebracht werden.
Mal schauen, halte Euch auf dem laufenden ...


----------



## I3uchi (14. Juni 2020)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> 600 Kilometer mit der allerfeinsten Trailrakete sind absolviert. Ich bekomme das Grinsen einfach nicht aus dem Gesicht...



Geht mir nach über 2000km immer noch so


----------



## sbradl (14. Juni 2020)

Seit ein paar Wochen mein neues Schätzchen. Aktuell noch mit einigen Leihteilen vom Zweitrad. Beim Antrieb werden noch ein paar Gramm gespart  Wobei es jetzt schon leichter ist als ursprünglich geplant. Eigentlich sollte es nur nicht schwerer als das Stahlhardtail werden - aber wenn man zuviel Zeit zur Teilesuche hat...


----------



## S-H-A (15. Juni 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0hns3n (16. Juni 2020)




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Juni 2020)

j0hns3n schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1065942


Top wo ist der Bomber cr?

Es gab vor kurzem von Nicolai ein g1 Marzocchi bundle ?


----------



## j0hns3n (16. Juni 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Top wo ist der Bomber cr?
> 
> Es gab vor kurzem von Nicolai ein g1 Marzocchi bundle ?


Der war mit dabei, ist aber verkauft.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Juni 2020)

j0hns3n schrieb:


> Der war mit dabei, ist aber verkauft.


Gefiel er dir nicht oder wolltest du bewusst Luft?


----------



## j0hns3n (17. Juni 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Gefiel er dir nicht oder wolltest du bewusst Luft?


Ich habe ihn gar nicht getestet, da ich Luftdämpfer zwecks der Einstellbarkeit besser finde.


----------



## SimonCD (19. Juni 2020)

Nach 2000 km jetzt mal auf maxxis unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Juni 2020)

Tolles Rad !


----------



## sud (19. Juni 2020)

mal schnell neues Spielzeug zammgeschraubt


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2020)

???

G.


----------



## provester (19. Juni 2020)

sud schrieb:


> mal schnell neues Spielzeug zammgeschraubt



RICHTIG GUT 

endlich mal wieder eins in elox! Wie bist Du mit der Eloxalqualität zufrieden? (Gerne auch per PN)

Gruß


----------



## sud (20. Juni 2020)

provester schrieb:


> RICHTIG GUT
> 
> endlich mal wieder eins in elox! Wie bist Du mit der Eloxalqualität zufrieden? (Gerne auch per PN)
> 
> Gruß


Was genau meinst du mit Eloxalqualtiät? Rein optisch gibt´s da gar nix zu beanstanden, sieht alles perfekt aus (auch keine Farbunterschiede an den Schweißnähten o.ä.). Wie widerstandsfähig das ganze ist, wird sich noch zeigen


----------



## flat_fahrer (21. Juni 2020)

Saturn 14 vs. Ion 16


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (22. Juni 2020)

Mir persönlich gefällt das ION immer noch besser!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Juni 2020)

sud schrieb:


> mal schnell neues Spielzeug zammgeschraubt



 zufrieden mit der Gabel? Upsidedown tät mich ja auch mal wieder reizen


----------



## sud (30. Juni 2020)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> zufrieden mit der Gabel? Upsidedown tät mich ja auch mal wieder reizen


Kann ich nur empfehlen. Gabel funktioniert richtig gut, im Vergleich zu meiner FOX 36 Grip2 ist die auf jeden Fall sensibler im Ansprechverhalten und lässt sich viel entspannter fahren


----------



## draussen (1. Juli 2020)

Hier mal meins, in passendem Ambiente. Ist auf die Schnelle zusammengestöpselt, fährt sich dafür aber ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (1. Juli 2020)

Einsatzbereich?


----------



## connerthesaint (4. Juli 2020)

Helius AC 
Ich mag es sehr ?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (4. Juli 2020)

Das Helius ist auch einfach Nice!


----------



## Fledermausland (9. Juli 2020)

Hier mal mein neues MTB.? Macht verdammt Spass.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juli 2020)

....nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Jack22001 (10. Juli 2020)

So... ich habe mal ein wenig am Gewicht gefeilt 

17,2 kg auf verträglich 14.8kg


RS Totem gegen Fox 36 (schon in 2016) ca. -600g
P1.18 Tausch gegen C1.12: ca. -400g
DT Swiss 440/Fr 600 LRS gegen Radsport Müller: Tune KingKong, Sapim Race, ZTR MK3 Arch
ca. -500g
Schwalbe FR Schläuche gegen Tubeless: ca. -700g (-450g pro Stück   + Dichtmittel)
Big Betty gegen Nobby Nic ca. -200g

= viel mehr Spass. Hätte ich schon lange machen sollen bzw. mehr Augenmerk aufs Gewicht legen, damals in 2012.


----------



## LaiNico (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo @Jack22001 schönes Rad, Farbe gefällt mir gut!
Die Anpassungen für die C statt P sind "mutig". Hast Du das mit N abgestimmt?
Die Fox sieht sehr lang aus (viel Federweg). Was ist denn Dein Einsatzgebiet? Das Outdoorbild sieht gut aus, passt das mit den Reifen/Felgen?

Schlauch --> tubeless bringt leider keine 600 g, eher 60 g. Hast Du da einen Tippfehler, oder hattest Du Massivschläuche?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. Juli 2020)

Ein Schlauch wiegt etwa 180gr., wogen meine Schwalbe zumindest ....
Zur Gabel, der Rahmen hat doch 170mm FW oder? von daher sollte es mit der Gabel passen


----------



## Jack22001 (10. Juli 2020)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Ein Schlauch wiegt etwa 180gr., wogen meine Schwalbe zumindest ....
> Zur Gabel, der Rahmen hat doch 170mm FW oder? von daher sollte es mit der Gabel passen



Hatte DH Schläuche. Die normalen leichteren waren immer durch und Tubeless mit den DTSwiss war ne Fummelei, so das ich die Schläuche weiter gefahren bin. Wobei mich das Gewicht auch gewundert hatte. Habs aber nachgewogen - mehrmals. Die ZTR sind bekanntlich fast ohne Milch dicht. Die Gabel ist ne Fox 36 180mm aus 2016. Passt gut mit dem Rahmen (171 mm).
Die Feilerei, hmm ja liess sich nicht verhindern. Wobei das nur am Bolzen der hinternen Aufnahme nötig ist. Bei der "Ebene" hab ich es erst gemerkt, dass es nix bringt als das Elox unten war. Nun man sieht es nicht wenns Getriebe drin ist und Material fehlt da ehr 0.1 mm, also nix. Habs nicht mit N abgesprochen. Jedoch meinte "Pinion Christoph", dass das bei den älteren Aufnahmen von N so ist und sie später nachbesserten. Also bei aktuellen Rahmen sollte das C1.x gleich passen. Meiner ist ja aus ca. April 2012 - mit eins der ersten Helius AM Pinion. Farbe ist orange elox. Schade, dass es das nicht mehr gibt. Die Tune Naben wären aber in Grau Elox besser gewesen, da das Orange von Tune heller ist. Was solls - werden eh dreckig, dann sieht mans nicht mehr. 

Achso Einsatzgebiet ist mehr Enduro also selber hoch kommen und möglichst ruppig (gemessen an meinen bescheidenen Können) wieder runter. Hier in der Gegend gehen die Berge bis knapp 1900hm. Bin aber noch kräftig am dazulernen. Die Grosse Treppe ging zb erst einmal ohne Aua und 2mal mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2020)

Auf 14,8kg ist mal sehr gut abgespeckt  

G.


----------



## Lambutz (11. Juli 2020)

15,6 kg in L  in der Alpen Ausstattung -ohne Pinion, dafür mit Procore, SG Marrys und Stahldämpfer, Lyrik, Pumpe und Flaschenhalter.


----------



## YZ-Rider (29. Juli 2020)

Fährt hier irgendwer ein G15 in S und würde mal bitte ein Bild einstellen?


----------



## WODAN (29. Juli 2020)

Mein treues Argon AM in Finnland


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (29. Juli 2020)

Kein Hydraulik Bremsen ??? Funktioniert das gut ?


----------



## WODAN (29. Juli 2020)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Kein Hydraulik Bremsen ??? Funktioniert das gut ?



Funktioniert natürlich nicht so gut wie eine hydraulische Bremse.

Bike steht fest in Finnland und wird max. 10x im Jahr gefahren. Deshalb die mechanische Scheibenbremse, mechanische E13 Sattelstütze und Umbau der RS Sektor auf Stahlfeder.
No Stress Bike ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadCyborg (31. Juli 2020)

Neulich haben wir ein kleines Nicolai-Gipfeltreffen veranstaltet:


----------



## Lucky3176 (16. August 2020)

Fazit nach einem Jahr....das beste Bike was ich jemals hatte!
Könnte sogar noch etwas länger sein?.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (21. August 2020)




----------



## WODAN (21. August 2020)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


>


 Schicke Ballerbude! Wenn ich das Argon GLF so in schwarz sehe, überlege ich einen Farbwechsel an meinem GLF


----------



## connerthesaint (24. August 2020)

Neuer Laufradsatz. 29mm Innenbreite und tubeless machen schon einen Unterschied. Jetzt geht das ballern erst richtig los ???


----------



## WODAN (8. September 2020)

Erste Testfahrt mit meinem Pumptrack Bike


----------



## beetle367 (9. September 2020)

Neues Bike am Montag abgeholt und gestern die erste Runde gedreht.
Fahrt sich echt gut und ist schnell.


----------



## Helius-FR (9. September 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Neues Bike am Montag abgeholt und gestern die erste Runde gedreht.
> Fahrt sich echt gut und ist schnell.


Diese Gabel versaut Optisch wirklich jedes Bike.


----------



## beetle367 (10. September 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Diese Gabel versaut Optisch wirklich jedes Bike.



Das ist wie immer Geschmackssache. Mir gefällt die Gabel.
Wichtiger war mir jedoch eine wartungsarme, in dem Fall, wartungsfrei Gabel für das Winterbike.
Hatte erst überlegt, eine starre Gabel zu nehmen, jedoch wollte ich noch ein bisschen Restkomfort.


----------



## WODAN (10. September 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Das ist wie immer Geschmackssache. Mir gefällt die Gabel.
> Wichtiger war mir jedoch eine wartungsarme, in dem Fall, wartungsfrei Gabel für das Winterbike.
> Hatte erst überlegt, eine starre Gabel zu nehmen, jedoch wollte ich noch ein bisschen Restkomfort.


Moin, ich finde sie persönlich auch nicht so schlimm.

"Geschmackssache, sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife!" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (10. September 2020)

Und mal mein E-Mopped nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt. In fast einer Woche geht es an den Gardasee, dann wird die Bude (Ohne Seitenständer übrigens, Befestigung ist schon entfernt ;-) ) mal wieder artgerecht bewegt.


----------



## Helius-FR (10. September 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Das ist wie immer Geschmackssache. Mir gefällt die Gabel.
> Wichtiger war mir jedoch eine wartungsarme, in dem Fall, wartungsfrei Gabel für das Winterbike.
> Hatte erst überlegt, eine starre Gabel zu nehmen, jedoch wollte ich noch ein bisschen Restkomfort.


In dem fall wäre ein Pinion angebracht gewesen.


----------



## beetle367 (10. September 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> In dem fall wäre ein Pinion angebracht gewesen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1113890



Schönes Bike, aber Pinion war mir zu schwer und hätte zusätzlich nicht ins Budget gepasst.


----------



## Helius-FR (10. September 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, aber Pinion war mir zu schwer und hätte zusätzlich nicht ins Budget gepasst.


Danke
Ja. Aber Sorgloser geht kaum.
Obwohl bei dem Bike das Getriebe auf dem Weg zu Pinion ist da es leicht Ölt und eine Revision angesagt ist.


----------



## S-H-A (10. September 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Danke
> Ja. Aber Sorgloser geht kaum.
> Obwohl bei dem Bike das Getriebe auf dem Weg zu Pinion ist da es leicht Ölt und eine Revision angesagt ist.


Nach wie vielen km?


----------



## Helius-FR (10. September 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Und mal mein E-Mopped nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt. In fast einer Woche geht es an den Gardasee, dann wird die Bude (Ohne Seitenständer übrigens, Befestigung ist schon entfernt ;-) ) mal wieder artgerecht bewegt.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1113733



Wie hast die Ständer Aufnahme entfernt?
Einfach weg geflext ?


----------



## Helius-FR (10. September 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Nach wie vielen km?


Nach nur 2500km


----------



## S-H-A (10. September 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Nach nur 2500km


Krass. Hatte beim GLF auch kurz über Pinion  nachgedacht, bin dann aber aufgrund schnellen Ersatzes und Verfügbarkeit im Schadensfall doch wieder bei der Kettenschaltung geblieben. Man hört halt doch nicht nur Gutes.


----------



## Helius-FR (10. September 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Krass. Hatte beim GLF auch kurz über Pinion  nachgedacht, bin dann aber aufgrund schnellen Ersatzes und Verfügbarkeit im Schadensfall doch wieder bei der Kettenschaltung geblieben. Man hört halt doch nicht nur Gutes.


Naja.
Hatte 5 Jahre das Allererste Nicolai mit Pinion, also das Helius AM.
In den 5 Jahren Nie Probleme.
Das andere Pinion das jetzt noch bei mir im Einsatz is hat jetzt in 3 Jahren ca 5000km von Tour bis Bikepark ohne Probleme gemacht.

Und das Getriebe was jetzt leicht Ölt wird auf Garantie gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (10. September 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wie hast die Ständer Aufnahme entfernt?
> Einfach weg geflext ?



Alles zerlegt,  abgesägt,  verschliffen und lackiert.  ?


----------



## Helius-FR (10. September 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Alles zerlegt,  abgesägt,  verschliffen und lackiert.  ?



Jawoll. 
Da stellt sich fast die Frage ob man nich direkt bei Nicolai anfragt ob die das Direkt weg Fräsen können ?!


----------



## WODAN (10. September 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Jawoll.
> Da stellt sich fast die Frage ob man nich direkt bei Nicolai anfragt ob die das Direkt weg Fräsen können ?!


Wurde damals verneint :-(


----------



## Helius-FR (10. September 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wurde damals verneint :-(


Naja. Sollte mich der mal stören is es ja bei nen RAW Rahmen kein Problem den wech zu machen.


----------



## WODAN (10. September 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Naja. Sollte mich der mal stören is es ja bei nen RAW Rahmen kein Problem den wech zu machen.


Der Halter ist nicht am Rahmen sondern ein Teil von dem Aufsetzschutz


----------



## Helius-FR (11. September 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Der Halter ist nicht am Rahmen sondern ein Teil von dem Aufsetzschutz


Achso. Hatte so genau nicht nachgesehen. 
Aber umso besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle367 (11. September 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Naja.
> Hatte 5 Jahre das Allererste Nicolai mit Pinion, also das Helius AM.
> In den 5 Jahren Nie Probleme.
> Das andere Pinion das jetzt noch bei mir im Einsatz is hat jetzt in 3 Jahren ca 5000km von Tour bis Bikepark ohne Probleme gemacht.
> ...



Aber 5.000 km in 3 Jahren ist nicht wirklich viel.
Habe mit meinem G13 von Ende Januar bis Anfang September über 4.300 km gefahren. An der Sram GX war nach ca. 3.600 km eine neue Kette fällig, mehr nicht.

Hatte auch mal über Pinion nachgedacht, jedoch habe ich hier im Forum nicht nur positive Rückmeldung gelesen. Die Probleme waren auch sehr unterschiedlich.

Trotzdem weiter viel Spaß mit dem Pinion ohne weitere Zwischenfälle.


----------



## Gefahradler (11. September 2020)

Überlege auch schon des Längeren, die ISCG-Aufnahmen meines ION15 weg zu "fräsen", brauch ich im Leben nicht mehr... Würde sicherlich 10-20 Gramm sparen, was meint Ihr?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. September 2020)

Wow um 10-20 Gramm zu sparen... lohnt doch ned wirklich...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2020)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Überlege auch schon des Längeren, die ISCG-Aufnahmen meines ION15 weg zu "fräsen", brauch ich im Leben nicht mehr... Würde sicherlich 10-20 Gramm sparen, was meint Ihr?



Wechsel mal den Psychotherapolten, deiner scheint net gut zu sein   

G.


----------



## reitera (15. September 2020)




----------



## reitera (15. September 2020)

Intend ist seit letzter Woche drinnen. Fantastisch. Danke Cornelius für die schnelle Lieferung und den Service. So, nun keine weiteren Teile dieses Jahr, sonst gibts die Scheidung.


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. September 2020)

So langsam müssten wir doch genug zusammen haben für eine Kleinserie Saturn14-Hover…


----------



## reitera (15. September 2020)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> So langsam müssten wir doch genug zusammen haben für eine Kleinserie Saturn14-Hover…


Da bin ich gerne dabei. Also bitte das Maschinenbett vorheizen und die Fräse hochfahren.


----------



## .t1mo (16. September 2020)

Mega geil


----------



## osbow (16. September 2020)

reitera schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1116811


Sehr geil. Ist das ein ST? Würde auch ein Coil in den Rahmen passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (16. September 2020)

Ist kein ST (gusset steuerrohr fehlt)

glaub nicht, dass coil geht


----------



## 30juergen58 (16. September 2020)

Beim Intend Hover fürs Saturn 14 ST wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## WODAN (16. September 2020)

Argon GLF Mullet


----------



## draussen (17. September 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Argon GLF Mullet
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1117846



Für nen 29er hat das vorne aber massig Federweg, oder hat das hinten 26“?


----------



## WODAN (17. September 2020)

draussen schrieb:


> Für nen 29er hat das vorne aber massig Federweg, oder hat das hinten 26“?


Hi, vorne 29" mit 150mm Pike, hinten 27,5".
Vielleicht wirkt es durch den Blickwinkel etwas komisch.


----------



## Martin31008 (17. September 2020)

Aktueller Zustand von meinem Nicolai GLF In XL. Ich hab sehr viel anders eingestellt und umgebaut damit das Fahrrad jetzt wirklich leicht läuft. Diese ganze 27,5+ Bereifungs Geschichte ist echt nichts für mich. Und ob ich mich mit Geolution anfreunden kann, davon bin ich auch nach einem Jahr noch nicht überzeugt. Deswegen habe ich mir gerade ein Argon GTB bestellt. Da weiß man was man hat, hoffe ich jedenfalls…


----------



## S-H-A (17. September 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1118318 Aktueller Zustand von meinem Nicolai GLF In XL. Ich hab sehr viel anders eingestellt und umgebaut damit das Fahrrad jetzt wirklich leicht läuft. Diese ganze 27,5+ Bereifungs Geschichte ist echt nichts für mich. Und ob ich mich mit Geolution anfreunden kann, davon bin ich auch nach einem Jahr noch nicht überzeugt. Deswegen habe ich mir gerade ein Argon GTB bestellt. Da weiß man was man hat, hoffe ich jedenfalls…


Ich bin so extrem von der Geo des GLF überzeugt. Für ein HT der Kategorie für mich die Speerspitze.


----------



## draussen (17. September 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi, vorne 29" mit 150mm Pike, hinten 27,5".
> Vielleicht wirkt es durch den Blickwinkel etwas komisch.


Nee, passt schon so mit dem Blickwinkel, das muss dadurch doch den übelst flachen Lenkwinkel haben. Ungefähr soviel Einbauhöhe wie die 200mm Boxxer 27,5"?
Hab´s ja selbst und hier schon gezeigt, von der Geo bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht überzeugt, auf das Hinterrad bekomme ich das so ziemlich gar nicht.


----------



## S-H-A (18. September 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1118318 Aktueller Zustand von meinem Nicolai GLF In XL. Ich hab sehr viel anders eingestellt und umgebaut damit das Fahrrad jetzt wirklich leicht läuft. Diese ganze 27,5+ Bereifungs Geschichte ist echt nichts für mich. Und ob ich mich mit Geolution anfreunden kann, davon bin ich auch nach einem Jahr noch nicht überzeugt. Deswegen habe ich mir gerade ein Argon GTB bestellt. Da weiß man was man hat, hoffe ich jedenfalls…


Hat das GTB nun 148mm oder noch 142mm am Hinterbau? Find da widersprüchliches. Im TechSheet 148mm, auf der Seite mit Lagerrahmen 142mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicbmxtb (18. September 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1118318 Aktueller Zustand von meinem Nicolai GLF In XL. Ich hab sehr viel anders eingestellt und umgebaut damit das Fahrrad jetzt wirklich leicht läuft. Diese ganze 27,5+ Bereifungs Geschichte ist echt nichts für mich. Und ob ich mich mit Geolution anfreunden kann, davon bin ich auch nach einem Jahr noch nicht überzeugt. Deswegen habe ich mir gerade ein Argon GTB bestellt. Da weiß man was man hat, hoffe ich jedenfalls…


Deine vordere Bremsdiskette ist scheinbar verkehrt herum montiert. Für was nutzt du dein GLF, bei Raceking vorn und hinten. Hast du schon Mal eine flachere Cockpit Einstellung probiert?


----------



## beetle367 (18. September 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Hat das GTB nun 148mm oder noch 142mm am Hinterbau? Find da widersprüchliches. Im TechSheet 148mm, auf der Seite mit Lagerrahmen 142mm.



Mein GTB, welches ich vor 1 1/2 Wochen bei Nicolai abgeholt habe hat boost, also 148mm.


----------



## WODAN (18. September 2020)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1118318 Aktueller Zustand von meinem Nicolai GLF In XL. Ich hab sehr viel anders eingestellt und umgebaut damit das Fahrrad jetzt wirklich leicht läuft. Diese ganze 27,5+ Bereifungs Geschichte ist echt nichts für mich. Und ob ich mich mit Geolution anfreunden kann, davon bin ich auch nach einem Jahr noch nicht überzeugt. Deswegen habe ich mir gerade ein Argon GTB bestellt. Da weiß man was man hat, hoffe ich jedenfalls…



Moin,

nach einem Jahr der "Eingewöhnung" wird sich das meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr ändern. Bei mir war der "Aha-Effekt" auf den ersten Kilometern auf dem Trail. Ich fühlte mich sofort wohl und stelle meine Flotte nach und nach auf Geometron um ;-)
Das Argon GLF ist eine absolute Trailballermaschine. Mit dem Federweg und Laufradkombis muss jeder sein Ding finden, für mich paßt mein Bike perfekt. Und darum geht es ja nun mal, man selbst muss sich wohlfühlen, da helfen auch keine schlauen Ratschläge von außen.

Amen!


----------



## Martin1508 (18. September 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nach einem Jahr der "Eingewöhnung" wird sich das meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr ändern. Bei mir war der "Aha-Effekt" auf den ersten Kilometern auf dem Trail. Ich fühlte mich sofort wohl und stelle meine Flotte nach und nach auf Geometron um ;-)
> Das Argon GLF ist eine absolute Trailballermaschine. Mit dem Federweg und Laufradkombis muss jeder sein Ding finden, für mich paßt mein Bike perfekt. Und darum geht es ja nun mal, man selbst muss sich wohlfühlen, da helfen auch keine schlauen Ratschläge von außen.
> ...


Right!
Ich war am Anfang auch mehr als skeptisch und bin inzwischen auch ein Freund von Longer, Lower, Faster.


----------



## S-H-A (18. September 2020)

Jo. Auch wenn man herausragend angenehm mit dem GLF touren kann, spürt man erst in ruppigem Geläuf, was dieses Bike kann. Bin auch extrem zufrieden.


----------



## S-H-A (18. September 2020)

Im Fall von @Martin31008 ist klar das es das falsche Bike ist. Race King passen da mal gar nicht. Keine Vario... Kleine Scheiben. Hier ist das GTB mit Sicherheit passender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleppel (18. September 2020)




----------



## eugenbacher (21. September 2020)

Eine Frage an die Farbexperten: hat jemand den 77-designz Vorbau in orange und kann mir sagen ob das Eloxal zu dem Nicolai Orange passt?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## connerthesaint (21. September 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nach einem Jahr der "Eingewöhnung" wird sich das meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr ändern. Bei mir war der "Aha-Effekt" auf den ersten Kilometern auf dem Trail. Ich fühlte mich sofort wohl und stelle meine Flotte nach und nach auf Geometron um ;-)
> Das Argon GLF ist eine absolute Trailballermaschine. Mit dem Federweg und Laufradkombis muss jeder sein Ding finden, für mich paßt mein Bike perfekt. Und darum geht es ja nun mal, man selbst muss sich wohlfühlen, da helfen auch keine schlauen Ratschläge von außen.
> ...



Nach fast 10 Jahren MTB Abstinenz habe ich mir ja ein Helius AC aus 2016 gebraucht gekauft. Ca. 10 Touren später war ich immer noch verwundert warum im steilen Gelände das Vorderrad wegrutscht. Arsch nach hinten war sonst die Devise und genau das hat hier nicht mehr funktioniert.  
Nachdem ich den Test vom Helius hier nochmal gelesen habe war mir klar: Druck auf das Vorderrad und Position anpassen, dann läuft das. Zaghaft ran getastet auf dem Trail... mittlerweile erreiche ich Geschwindigkeiten die mir selbst Respekt einflößen.
Auch wenn ich Strava nur für das Strecken Tracking nutze, sehe ich hier die PR´s in den Seilstücken purzeln. 

Das Geolution Konzept ergibt Sinn, man muss sich nur drauf einlassen. Bald baue ich vom 60mm Vorbau auf 50mm oder 30mm um. Mal gucken ob da noch was passiert. 

Wenn das einem aber nicht passt, vollkommen richtiger Schritt sich ein Bike zu kaufen, mit dem man mehr Spaß hat.


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. September 2020)

Klingt sehr gut.


----------



## Martin31008 (23. September 2020)

Danke erst mal an alle für die Kommentare zu meinem GLF. Wie ihr schon richtig erkannt habt, hab ich das Rad auf schnell getrimmt. Deswegen die Race King Reifen, Vario Stütze wie auch 203er Bremsscheiben sind rausgeflogen. Ich fahre halt meistens nur Schotter und Feldwege, bei uns ist alles flach, und eine 50 km Runde ist mir wichtiger als wurzeln über wurzeln.

Danke an @nicbmxtb  der gemerkt hat dass ich meine vordere Bremsscheibe verkehrt rum montiert habe.

GTB ist bestellt, kommt Anfang November. Die Hinterachse ist definitiv 148 mm, 142 mm gibt es nur noch bei Pinion

Auf dem Bild mein GLF Vor dem Umbau  mit 2.8er Minions, VarioStütze und 203er Bremsscheiben.


----------



## WODAN (29. September 2020)

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## Martin1508 (29. September 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1124710


Öhm, ist das 29”/26” Mullet? Ich habe den Grössenunterschied sonst optisch garnicht so heftig in Erinnerung


----------



## WODAN (29. September 2020)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Öhm, ist das 29”/26” Mullet? Ich habe den Grössenunterschied sonst optisch garnicht so heftig in Erinnerung


Ne, ist schon 29"/27,5" ;-)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. September 2020)

Geile Farbe für ein Nicolai. Welchen Lenkwinkel fährst du?


----------



## WODAN (29. September 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Geile Farbe für ein Nicolai. Welchen Lenkwinkel fährst du?


Hatte die Farbkombo bei meinem M-Pire.
Mit Lenkwinkel habe ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt.  Kam Freitag, Samstag eine erste Runde, das wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. September 2020)

Müsste sich als der Tabelle lesen lassen, wenn du die Länge der Mutatoren kennst. 

Jedenfalls ein sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## xMARTINx (29. September 2020)

Bis auf den Dämpfer schönes Rad! 

British Racing Green ist das aber nicht oder ?


----------



## WODAN (29. September 2020)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Bis auf den Dämpfer schönes Rad!
> 
> British Racing Green ist das aber nicht oder ?


Mit dem Dämpfer kam ich persönlich immer gut zurecht. 
Yes, das ist BRG ;-)


----------



## xMARTINx (29. September 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mit dem Dämpfer kam ich persönlich immer gut zurecht.
> Yes, das ist BRG ;-)


Hatte ich auch Mal am Ion st, geile Farbe


----------



## pfalz (5. Oktober 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mit dem Dämpfer kam ich persönlich immer gut zurecht.
> Yes, das ist BRG ;-)



Lange ists her...


----------



## WODAN (5. Oktober 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mein treues Argon AM in Finnland



Mittlerweile ist es orange:





pfalz schrieb:


> Lange ists her...


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. Oktober 2020)

Naja nicht nur, Orange hat sich ja einiges geändert


----------



## WODAN (5. Oktober 2020)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Naja nicht nur, Orange hat sich ja einiges geändert


Der Rahmen hat Geschichte,  hatte ich damals in grün neu bei Nicolai gekauft,  später dann an Pfalz verkauft und später wieder zurückgekauft  ;-)


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. Oktober 2020)

İst doch suuper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (5. Oktober 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat Geschichte,  hatte ich damals in grün neu bei Nicolai gekauft,  später dann an Pfalz verkauft und später wieder zurückgekauft  ;-)


Soll dir eine Lehre gewesen sein. Sowas verkauft man nie nich!!


----------



## WODAN (5. Oktober 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Neues Projekt um meine Frau Mal ab und zu aufs Bike zu bekommen. Ihr Argon CC (mit 1,5" Steuerohr) staubt schon ein.


Wollt Ihr das Endergebnis sehen?


----------



## WODAN (6. Oktober 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr das Endergebnis sehen?



EMXTB (copyright Vince) ;-)

Das ist der Versuch meine Frau wenigstens ab und zu mal aufs Bike zu bekommen...


----------



## manuelschafer (6. Oktober 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> EMXTB (copyright Vince) ;-)
> 
> Das ist der Versuch meine Frau wenigstens ab und zu mal aufs Bike zu bekommen...
> 
> ...


GENIAL Sir

@WODAN  zeig doch auch mal das Cockpit mit der Ansteuerung/Gasgriff 
& Apropos, was packt das bmxtb inoffiziell an Federweg ? (hab da ja auch so ein Projekt)


----------



## WODAN (6. Oktober 2020)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> GENIAL Sir
> 
> @WODAN  zeig doch auch mal das Cockpit mit der Ansteuerung/Gasgriff
> & Apropos, was packt das bmxtb inoffiziell an Federweg ? (hab da ja auch so ein Projekt)



Das Bike ist als Pedelec aufgebaut ohne Gasgriff. 

Federweg sollte bis 130mm sinnvoll sein.


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Oktober 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Das Bike ist als Pedelec aufgebaut ohne Gasgriff.
> 
> Federweg sollte bis 130mm sinnvoll sein.



...ohne das das hier ausartet, was für ein Motor/Nabe/System ist das? 
mit dem Akku in der Tasche fällt es garnicht groß auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (8. Oktober 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ...ohne das das hier ausartet, was für ein Motor/Nabe/System ist das?
> mit dem Akku in der Tasche fällt es garnicht groß auf!



Bafang 36V/250W mit Shimano Freilauf. Das war mir wichtig. Batterie hat 500Wh . Kleineres Display kommt noch dran.


----------



## FZ1 (10. Oktober 2020)




----------



## manuelschafer (10. Oktober 2020)




----------



## I3uchi (14. Oktober 2020)

Mein neuestes Pferd im Stall. Wird aber nicht so lange halten wie mein G13, glaube ich 😉


----------



## S-H-A (14. Oktober 2020)

Lieblingsbike!!


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Oktober 2020)

Herbst


----------



## Phil-Joe (19. Oktober 2020)

#GeileKarre !


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. Oktober 2020)

Moin. 
Ist es normal, bei relativ kompletter Nutzung des FW, das Sitzrohr zu polieren? 
ION 15 mit einem 2,35er Nobbi Nic.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (24. Oktober 2020)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ist es normal, bei relativ kompletter Nutzung des FW, das Sitzrohr zu polieren?
> ION 15 mit einem 2,35er Nobbi Nic. Anhang anzeigen 1138427Anhang anzeigen 1138428


Ist bei meinem g16 nicht so (allerdings 2,4“ Mountain King) Sieht auch seitlich bei dir eng aus?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. Oktober 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ist bei meinem g16 nicht so (allerdings 2,4“ Mountain King) Sieht auch seitlich bei dir eng aus?


Sieht enger aus, als es wirklich ist.
Seitlich ist kein Problem. 

Ist mir bei der Landung auch nicht aufgefallen, war nur etwas überrascht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (24. Oktober 2020)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Sieht enger aus, als es wirklich ist.
> Seitlich ist kein Problem.
> 
> Ist mir bei der Landung auch nicht aufgefallen, war nur etwas überrascht.


Ich würd die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und schauen. Kommst du dann so schon an das Sitzrohr, würde ich mal den Dämpfer auf maximalen Hub checken. 
Kommst du ohne Luft nicht dran, wird es wohl harte Durchschläge brauchen das es richtig flext...
Würde dennoch mal bei Nicolai nachhören.


----------



## LaiNico (27. Oktober 2020)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ist es normal, bei relativ kompletter Nutzung des FW, das Sitzrohr zu polieren?
> ION 15 mit einem 2,35er Nobbi Nic.


Große Rahmengröße?
Die haben geometrisch bedingt mehr Fw.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (27. Oktober 2020)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Große Rahmengröße?
> Die haben geometrisch bedingt mehr Fw.


XL


----------



## LaiNico (27. Oktober 2020)

Dann trifft meine These zu. Die Bauteile, welche den Rahmen bilden ändern sich alle mit den Rahmengrößen, der Umlenkhebel jedoch nicht. Damit ergeben sich je Rahmengröße unterschiedliche Federwege und die Kollisionsgefahr.


----------



## Freerider85 (30. Oktober 2020)

Juhu. An geht's


----------



## Phil-Joe (30. Oktober 2020)

Holy Moly. Das sieht aber gut aus. 29er? Welche Farbe ist das? Welche Gabellänge fährst du?


----------



## Freerider85 (31. Oktober 2020)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Holy Moly. Das sieht aber gut aus. 29er? Welche Farbe ist das? Welche Gabellänge fährst du?


Danke. 29er Saturn 14 ST in Bronze Elox. Die Gabel hat 150, verträgt der Hinterbau


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. Oktober 2020)

Today in the wood:


----------



## Samson (1. November 2020)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ist es normal, bei relativ kompletter Nutzung des FW, das Sitzrohr zu polieren?
> ION 15 mit einem 2,35er Nobbi Nic. Anhang anzeigen 1138427Anhang anzeigen 1138428


Ganz schön wenig Platz bei 2.35er Schlappen 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. November 2020)

Gestern eine kleine Matschrunde gedreht. 
Die Hopeteile hab ich dieses Jahr gegen ne XX1 Kombi und ein Chris King Innenlager
gestauscht. Ebenfalls 2020 die Wolfpack Enduro reifen angetestet und sehr zufrieden 
damit.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. November 2020)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Gestern eine kleine Matschrunde gedreht.
> Die Hopeteile hab ich dieses Jahr gegen ne XX1 Kombi und ein Chris King Innenlager
> gestauscht. Ebenfalls 2020 die Wolfpack Enduro reifen angetestet und sehr zufrieden
> damit.


Wieso tauscht du denn freiwillig Hope (Kurbel?) gegen XX1?
Ich frage rein interessehalber, nachdem ich schon mehrere defekte Carbonkurbeln X01, Race Face Sixc.... hatte.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (1. November 2020)

Samson schrieb:


> Ganz schön wenig Platz bei 2.35er Schlappen 🙈


Habe nachgemessen. 
Die maximal zulässige Reifenbreite ist 60mm.
Mit 60,5 Aussenkante Stollen liege ich leicht drüber. 
Die Felge ist eine DT XM 481 mit 30er Innenweite. 
Luft zur Strebe 5 und 6mm, ohne Schleifspuren. 
Auch mit 15 psi mehr Dämpferdruck ließ sich der Kontakt zum Sitzrohr wiederholen. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin mit dem Rad durchaus zufrieden, ist mein erstes Nicolai. 

So zufrieden, dass ich am Mittwoch wohl einen G1 Rahmen bestellen werde, wenn mein Kadaver, da irgendwie drauf passt


----------



## Stuntfrosch (1. November 2020)




----------



## S-H-A (1. November 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wieso tauscht du denn freiwillig Hope (Kurbel?) gegen XX1?
> Ich frage rein interessehalber, nachdem ich schon mehrere defekte Carbonkurbeln X01, Race Face Sixc.... hatte.


Hab auch mal drüber nachgedacht, die Hope Evo gegen die X01 DH zu tauschen, nachdem sie am Hardtail auf der NDS geknackt hat und das Tool nicht zu bekommen ist, um sie mal zum fetten zu zerlegen. Mit der XX1 am Fully hatte ich in 2 Jahren keinen Stress. Hab dann aber noch eine Hope bekommen. Wenn das Tool denn dann mal irgendwann kommt, hab ich eine in Reserve.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. November 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wieso tauscht du denn freiwillig Hope (Kurbel?) gegen XX1?
> Ich frage rein interessehalber, nachdem ich schon mehrere defekte Carbonkurbeln X01, Race Face Sixc.... hatte.



das Hope Innenlager war eh defekt und musste getauscht werden. Die Montage 
der Hope Kurbel hat mich ziemlich genervt
und da bin ich auf die XX1 gekommen.
Seitdem ist Ruhe im Antrieb, vorher war
immer irgendwie ein knarzen drin.

Das Hope Tool zur Montage hab ich hier 
noch in Neu rumliegen falls Bedarf besteht.

Ob der Tausch schlau war weiss ich noch
nicht. Bisher find ichs super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (1. November 2020)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> das Hope Innenlager war eh defekt und musste getauscht werden. Die Montage
> der Hope Kurbel hat mich ziemlich genervt
> und da bin ich auf die XX1 gekommen.
> Seitdem ist Ruhe im Antrieb, vorher war
> ...


Für die Evo?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. November 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Für die Evo?



Ja, das hier


----------



## YZ-Rider (1. November 2020)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Ja, das hier
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1142649



Das braucht man nur für die alte Hope Kurbel. Die Montage und Demontage war da immer lästig. Für die Evo braucht man kein Tool! Man kann sie durch einen integrierten Abzieher einfach mit einem 10er Inbus abschrauben. Wie bei RF und Co...


----------



## S-H-A (1. November 2020)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Das braucht man nur für die alte Hope Kurbel. Die Montage und Demontage war da immer lästig. Für die Evo braucht man kein Tool! Man kann sie durch einen integrierten Abzieher einfach mit einem 10er Inbus abschrauben. Wie bei RF und Co...


Doch braucht man. Aber ein anderes. Wenn man die Achse von der NDS demontieren möchte.


----------



## YZ-Rider (1. November 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Doch braucht man. Aber ein anderes. Wenn man die Achse von der NDS demontieren möchte.


Ahh NDS. Dann habe ich nichts gesagt...Fahre seit Jahren Hope. Da hat bei mir noch nie was geknackt


----------



## S-H-A (1. November 2020)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Ahh NDS. Dann habe ich nichts gesagt...Fahre seit Jahren Hope. Da hat bei mir noch nie was geknackt


Macht mir Hoffnung. Die neue ist ruhig bisher.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. November 2020)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> das Hope Innenlager war eh defekt und musste getauscht werden. Die Montage
> der Hope Kurbel hat mich ziemlich genervt
> und da bin ich auf die XX1 gekommen.
> Seitdem ist Ruhe im Antrieb, vorher war
> ...


Verstehe. War also die ältere „non evo“ Hope, richtig?
Bin mit meiner Evo bisher sehr zufrieden.
Wenn haltbar, leicht und relativ günstig, dann kann ich die Interims „Xtr“ von shimano FCM-9000-1 empfehlen.
Ich drücke die Daumen, dass du mehr Erfolg mit der sram carbonkurbel hast. Ich traue den Teilen nicht mehr.

Von heute (da war der gerät noch sauber):


----------



## Stuntfrosch (1. November 2020)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Ahh NDS. Dann habe ich nichts gesagt...Fahre seit Jahren Hope. Da hat bei mir noch nie was geknackt


Fahre an vier Bikes die alte Hope Kurbel.
Seit Jahren absolut problemlos, auch die Lager. War aber auch nie mit dem Dampfer dran.


----------



## YZ-Rider (1. November 2020)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Fahre an vier Bikes die alte Hope Kurbel.
> Seit Jahren absolut problemlos, auch die Lager. War aber auch nie mit dem Dampfer dran.


Nach einem Winter, wo das Rad häufig gewaschen wird (natürlich kein Hochdruckreiniger), leiden die Lager schon. Dann wird aufgemacht und neu geschmiert. Ansonsten absolut problemlos, stimmt


----------



## YZ-Rider (1. November 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Verstehe. War also die ältere „non evo“ Hope, richtig?
> Bin mit meiner Evo bisher sehr zufrieden.
> Wenn haltbar, leicht und relativ günstig, dann kann ich die Interims „Xtr“ von shimano FCM-9000-1 empfehlen.
> Ich drücke die Daumen, dass du mehr Erfolg mit der sram carbonkurbel hast. Ich traue den Teilen nicht mehr.
> ...



Ich habe auch schon zu viele "Sram X0 Knack" gesehen.  Meistens ist die Pedalaufnahme ausgrissen. Gerade bei den älteren Modellen um 2015.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. November 2020)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Das braucht man nur für die alte Hope Kurbel. Die Montage und Demontage war da immer lästig. Für die Evo braucht man kein Tool! Man kann sie durch einen integrierten Abzieher einfach mit einem 10er Inbus abschrauben. Wie bei RF und Co...



Ach da gibts auch schon wieder was neues. Das Innenlager war defekt weil ich das selber 
zu fest angezogen hatte (vermute ich ganz stark). Das neue CK in Orange fand ich eh
super passend, und hat sich mit der XX1 auch sehr leicht montieren lassen.
Bei diesen vielen verschiedenen Versionen blickt doch keiner mehr durch


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. November 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Verstehe. War also die ältere „non evo“ Hope, richtig?


ja stimmt. Hab gerade nochmal nachgesehen. War von 2017.



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich drücke die Daumen, dass du mehr Erfolg mit der sram carbonkurbel hast. Ich traue den Teilen nicht mehr.


Besten Dank. Das erste Jahr hat sie gut überstanden. War aber auch dieses
Jahr mehr mitm Hardtail unterwegs. 2021 hoffentlich wieder mehr Trails


----------



## Stuntfrosch (1. November 2020)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Nach einem Winter, wo das Rad häufig gewaschen wird (natürlich kein Hochdruckreiniger), leiden die Lager schon. Dann wird aufgemacht und neu geschmiert. Ansonsten absolut problemlos, stimmt


Im Bergischen Land ist ganzjährig Winter 
Aber ernsthaft, habe auch ohne Lagerservice, bei korrektem Drehmoment, keine Probleme.


----------



## osbow (1. November 2020)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Verstehe. War also die ältere „non evo“ Hope, richtig?
> Bin mit meiner Evo bisher sehr zufrieden.
> Wenn haltbar, leicht und relativ günstig, dann kann ich die Interims „Xtr“ von shimano FCM-9000-1 empfehlen.


Da gehe ich mit. Dazu die günstigen und guten Lager inkl. der einfachsten Montage die es gibt.


----------



## dom_i (2. November 2020)

Ich möchte die Freude über meinen neuen Lenker samt Vorbau mit euch teilen 😍


----------



## provester (2. November 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Freude über meinen neuen Lenker samt Vorbau mit euch teilen 😍



uuuiiiii, sehr geil! Welcher Rise ist das? Hab die gleiche Kombi auf dem Wunschzettel für Weihnachten..


----------



## dom_i (2. November 2020)

provester schrieb:


> uuuiiiii, sehr geil! Welcher Rise ist das? Hab die gleiche Kombi auf dem Wunschzettel für Weihnachten..



Mein teils selbstgemachtes Geb.-Geschenk... 
Intend Grace FR mit Beast 35 Riser.


----------



## provester (2. November 2020)

Der Mann hat Geschmack 

dann weiß ich schonmal, dass der 35er Rise in den Intend passt 😎 ist aber der dickere Durchmesser, oder?

viel Spaß damit!


----------



## dom_i (2. November 2020)

Danke! Ja, „der dickere“, also auch im Durchmesser 35mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfelklatsche (3. November 2020)




----------



## S-H-A (3. November 2020)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


>


Was macht die Edge?


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (3. November 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Was macht die Edge?


Ist momentan ins Fully gewandert, da ich die Formula nochmals etwas umgebaut habe... ein kleiner Nachteil der Edge ist aber die Montage eines Fenders.... wobei das eigentlich ein Minziproblem ist 

Ansonsten wie schon geschrieben, beste Gabel die ich bisher gefahren bin


----------



## S-H-A (3. November 2020)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> Ist momentan ins Fully gewandert, da ich die Formula nochmals etwas umgebaut habe... ein kleiner Nachteil der Edge ist aber die Montage eines Fenders.... wobei das eigentlich ein Minziproblem ist
> 
> Ansonsten wie schon geschrieben, beste Gabel die ich bisher gefahren bin


Und die Problematik mit den Stahlflexleitungen. Ist echt doof, konnte mir ein Bild machen letzte Woche. Soll wohl ab und an in die Speichen kommen. Werd erst mal die Fox halten. Zumal ich die 36er auch am Santa hab und somit nicht noch mehr Öle und Service Kits brauche.


----------



## Freerider85 (8. November 2020)

Sonntagsfahrer


----------



## cluso (8. November 2020)

Erstfahrt pünktlich zum Herbst.
Könnte der Beginn einer wunderbaren Freundschaft sein.

Aufbau hatte sich jetzt doch ein bisschen gezogen. Rahmen hier aus dem Bikemarkt. Zustand war eher bemitleidenswerts und Neubeschichtung notwendig...dazwischen ein bisschen Hickhack wegen der Achse für die Gabel (klasse wieviele verschiedene Möglichkeiten und Maße existieren Räder an einem Fahrrad zu befestigen...).







Dickes Lob hier an den freundlichen und superschnelle Nicolai-Support.

So muss das sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2020)

Darf hier auch noch rein:


----------



## JensXTR (8. November 2020)

na da will ich auch mal...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. November 2020)

Schöne Räder hier 

Heute im Wald:


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2020)

Rad zu lang, kann sich net richtig hinsetzen 😁

G.


----------



## sbradl (15. November 2020)

Hat zwar schon 1000km hinter sich aber jetzt ist mein Silberpfeil endlich final aufgebaut


----------



## trailterror (15. November 2020)

sbradl schrieb:


> Hat zwar schon 1000km hinter sich aber jetzt ist mein Silberpfeil endlich final aufgebaut
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1150914



sehr schön!
Rahmengr.? 29''?


----------



## sbradl (15. November 2020)

trailterror schrieb:


> sehr schön!
> Rahmengr.? 29''?


27,5" Größe S (mit 212er Vecnum Nivo für den Langbeiner mit dem kurzen Oberkörper). Werd mal paar Zeilen in den Aufbauthread schreiben


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2020)

sbradl schrieb:


> Aufbauthread



Link ?


----------



## sbradl (15. November 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Link ?


Habs oben verlinkt


----------



## WODAN (19. November 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> EMXTB (copyright Vince) ;-)
> 
> Das ist der Versuch meine Frau wenigstens ab und zu mal aufs Bike zu bekommen...
> 
> ...




Kleines Update:
Meine Frau ist bisher einmal mit gefahren, daher ist es bei mir als Stadtbike teilweise im Gebrauch. Mittlerweile auch als Mullet aufgebaut. Mit Sektor Uturn Gabel und endlich dem kleinen Display.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2020)

Schöner Umbau auf jedenfall. Als E-Bike Hasser  und selbst E-Bikenutzer, hab ich mir schon des öfteren Gedacht, wie ich ins Nucleon als Arbeitstier so was reinkonstruieren könnte 

G.


----------



## WODAN (19. November 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schöner Umbau auf jedenfall. Als E-Bike Hasser  und selbst E-Bikenutzer, hab ich mir schon des öfteren Gedacht, wie ich ins Nucleon als Arbeitstier so was reinkonstruieren könnte
> 
> G.


An solch ein Projekt hatte ich auch schon gedacht 😃
Bafang Heckmotor für Schraubkranz. Adapter Schraubkranz Gewinde auf 6-Loch Disk, links Adapter Disk für Ritzel. Fertig .

Wer macht es?


----------



## WODAN (19. November 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> An solch ein Projekt hatte ich auch schon gedacht 😃
> Bafang Heckmotor für Schraubkranz. Adapter Schraubkranz Gewinde auf 6-Loch Disk, links Adapter Disk für Ritzel. Fertig .
> 
> Wer macht es?


Allerdings mit einem gewaltigem Denkfehler: dem Motor fehlt eine Abstützung zum Rahmen 😑


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2020)

Ja da kommen ein haufen, zwar nicht unlösbarer, aber aufwendigerer Bastelprobleme auf einen zu. Sonst hätte ichs ja schon probiert 

G.


----------



## Fledermausland (22. November 2020)




----------



## Fledermausland (22. November 2020)

Jetzt mal.mit plus Reifen für den Winter.


----------



## dasphonk (22. November 2020)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1155159



Welche Farbe hat denn das Decal?


----------



## Fledermausland (22. November 2020)

Matt schwarz.


----------



## Helius-FR (24. November 2020)

Mal was mit e
eBoxx 14

Direkt nach der Abholung:




Bei der ersten Ausfahrt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2020)

Sehr schön !

Wie baut man mit dem Gates eigentlich das Hinterrad aus ? Geht das so einfach ?


----------



## Helius-FR (24. November 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön !
> 
> Wie baut man mit dem Gates eigentlich das Hinterrad aus ? Geht das so einfach ?


Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich bei dem eBoxx noch garnicht geschaut wie das geht. 

Aber bei meinem G16 und Argon mit Gates kannst relativ einfach das Rad ausbauen.


----------



## Helius-FR (30. November 2020)

Jetzt ist für alles das passende Bike da.


----------



## Fledermausland (2. Dezember 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Jetzt ist für alles das passende Bike da.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1160477Anhang anzeigen 1160478Anhang anzeigen 1160479


Welch ein Fuhrpark. 😊👌sehr nice.🤗


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Dezember 2020)

Farblich auf jeden Fall wenig mutig ;-) natürlich jedes für sich schick.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. Dezember 2020)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Farblich auf jeden Fall wenig mutig ;-) natürlich jedes für sich schick.


Bei Nicolai bleibt ja fast nur Elox. oder RAW.
Pulver auf den Schweiß Porno kann man ja nicht machen. 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (2. Dezember 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Bei Nicolai bleibt ja fast nur Elox. oder RAW.
> Pulver auf den Schweiß Porno kann man ja nicht machen. 😉


Früher gab es bei mir nur schwarz elox.
Mittlerweile bin ich mutiger bei Pulver:


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Dezember 2020)

Nicolai hat aber auch echt gute Farben!! 

Ich hatte so viele Farben, Kawagrün, gelb, Lasurblau,Lasurrot, rot...glaub das nächste wird das erste Mal dezent


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Dezember 2020)

@WODAN @xMARTINx 

Klar hat Nicolai Geile Farben im Programm.
Ich meine einfach nur das ich die Genialen Schweißnähte nicht unter Pulver Verdecken möchte.

Würde es wie früher mal wieder farbiges Elox. geben wäre mein Fuhrpark sicher auch Bunter.


----------



## WODAN (3. Dezember 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Jetzt ist für alles das passende Bike da.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1160477


Welche Aufkleberfarbe ist das am Argon? Passt das gut zu dem Orange Elox von  Hope?


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Dezember 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Welche Aufkleberfarbe ist das am Argon? Passt das gut zu dem Orange Elox von  Hope?



Fox Orange.
Passt denke ich.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2020)

Die orosche Kobaltachse wäre aber schon noch Pflichtprogramm. 

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Dezember 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die orosche Kobaltachse wäre aber schon noch Pflichtprogramm.
> 
> G.


Watt ???


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Watt ???



Anstatt der 5kg schweren Schnellspannachse vorne. Sparst dir nommal fast 100g
Oder geht die net bei deiner Gabel   








			fox kabolt achse - Google Suche
		


G.


----------



## Deleted 410405 (3. Dezember 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Fox Orange.
> Passt denke ich.


Sehr schönes Bike ! 

Bis auf die unschönen Hope Geber... die verschandeln doch etwas das Gesamtbild.


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Dezember 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Anstatt der 5kg schweren Schnellspannachse vorne. Sparst dir nommal fast 100g
> Oder geht die net bei deiner Gabel
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1162131
> ...


Ah. Habe ich noch nie nach gesucht und daher nichtmal gewusst das es sowas in Orange gibt.

Wäre ne Überlegung aus Gewichts und Optischen Gründen wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ah. Habe ich noch nie nach gesucht und daher nichtmal gewusst das es sowas in Orange gibt.
> 
> Wäre ne Überlegung aus Gewichts und Optischen Gründen wert.



Ich hab sogar die Orosche genommen, obwohl ich ja sonst alles in schwarz habe. Irgendwie hat mich da was übermannt beim Bestellen und jetzt hab ich mal ein buntes Pünktchen dran 

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Dezember 2020)

Snickie81 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike !
> 
> Bis auf die unschönen Hope Geber... die verschandeln doch etwas das Gesamtbild.


Och. Ich finde die recht Ansprechend.


----------



## S-H-A (3. Dezember 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Och. Ich finde die recht Ansprechend.


Die schönsten am Markt. Mit Abstand.


----------



## trailterror (3. Dezember 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Anstatt der 5kg schweren Schnellspannachse vorne. Sparst dir nommal fast 100g
> Oder geht die net bei deiner Gabel
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1162131
> ...


Achsentuning ist bisher so ziemlich an mir vorbeigeschrammt 

gibts sowas ähnliches egtl. auch für RS Gabeln?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2020)

trailterror schrieb:


> Achsentuning ist bisher so ziemlich an mir vorbeigeschrammt
> 
> gibts sowas ähnliches egtl. auch für RS Gabeln?



Gegeben hatte es zu meiner RS Zeit sowas schon. Meine Boxxer WC hatte halt die Maxelschraubachse ohne Schnellspanner. Mit normal reinschrauben und wenn fest, dann mußte man noch 8 (oder sowas) Drehmomentklicks für die Klemmung machen.

Aber die Maxel ist ja keine so Gewichtsbrumme wie die Foxschnellspannachse.

G.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2020)

trailterror schrieb:


> Achsentuning ist bisher so ziemlich an mir vorbeigeschrammt
> 
> gibts sowas ähnliches egtl. auch für RS Gabeln?



Guck mal bei Burgtec.


----------



## nmk (3. Dezember 2020)

trailterror schrieb:


> gibts sowas ähnliches egtl. auch für RS Gabeln?


Maxle Stealth

Es gibt auch die Zauberachsen von OneUp, die N% steifer und M% leichter sind.

Und natürlich auch Nachbauten aus China für 4-5€. Mit so einer fahre ich seit einigen Jahren, funktioniert bestens.


----------



## trailterror (3. Dezember 2020)

Die maxle light ist ja ähnlich leicht wie die fox nur anscheinend nicht mit der Lyrik kompatibel sondern nur mit:



SID
Sektor Silver
Sektor Gold
Recon Gold
Reba
Revelation
Pike (not for Pike DJ)

Oneup und burgtec scheinen vom gewicht ähnlich


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 410405 (4. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die schönsten am Markt. Mit Abstand.



Gott sei Dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden 

Mir gefällt der Hope Geber jetzt überhaupt nicht.


----------



## S-H-A (4. Dezember 2020)

Snickie81 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden
> 
> Mir gefällt der Hope Geber jetzt überhaupt nicht.


Hast du bereits erwähnt.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. Dezember 2020)

Snickie81 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden
> 
> Mir gefällt der Hope Geber jetzt überhaupt nicht.


Was wäre denn ein (für dich) schöner Geber ?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. Dezember 2020)

Die Direttissima sind die geilsten wenn die nur, nicht soo überteuert wären....


----------



## WODAN (8. Dezember 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Fox Orange.
> Passt denke ich.


Moin,

dachte es gibt eine bessere Farbe. Kenne die Kombo "Fox orange" mit "Nicolai Elox" von einem Kumpel. Vielleicht irgendeine spezielle Folie für die Sticker...


----------



## WODAN (8. Dezember 2020)

Kleines Update an meinem Argon GLF Mullet: Singlespeedkit von Gusset für XD Freilauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eugenbacher (18. Dezember 2020)

Gerade noch rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten


----------



## eugenbacher (18. Dezember 2020)

Leider nur Handybilder


----------



## Aarios (20. Dezember 2020)

eugenbacher schrieb:


> Leider nur Handybilder


Leider nur drinnen. Das ist doch nun ein ultimatives Bike für DIESES Wetter...


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. Dezember 2020)

Seh ich anders ... nicht jeder definiert sein Bike über die eingesammelte Menge an Dreck ...


----------



## eugenbacher (20. Dezember 2020)

Wie dem auch sei, dieses wunderbare strahlende weiss ist Geschichte - und ich bin sehr begeistert von ersten zwei Ausfahrten.


----------



## FlowLa86 (27. Dezember 2020)

Meine Beauty 
Nach acht Jahren und einem Update auf 1x12 immernoch die große Bikeliebe❤️


----------



## Bernz (29. Dezember 2020)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (29. Dezember 2020)

Normales ION 16? Schaut so aus...


----------



## Bernz (29. Dezember 2020)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Normales ION 16? Schaut so aus...


Guten Morgen,
ja, gut erkannt. Ist ein Ion16 27,5 aus 2015. Habe den Rahmen im März 2019 gebraucht erworben und mit vorhandenen Teilen aufgebaut.
Seit dem 12.12. ist es auf den Trails auf La Palma unterwegs und erfreut jeden Tag aufs Neue seinen Besitzer.

Wünsche Allen schonmal einen guten Rutsch. Bleibt gesund.

Bernhard


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (29. Dezember 2020)

Bereie es demletzt nicht zugeschlagen zu haben für ein normales ION... das G15 nervt mig seiner länge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre mit meinem Argon GTB in Hannover am Mittellandkanal rum, einfache Technik macht dem Kopf frei....

Bin übrigens auf der Suche nach einem XL Rahmen, ein Cross, Trekking oder vollgefedert bis 160mm.. Gerne PM


----------



## Greyfur (5. Januar 2021)

Retro, yeah!


----------



## WODAN (5. Januar 2021)

X.


Greyfur schrieb:


> Retro, yeah!


Schickes Helius FR!
Erinnert mich an mein Altes in silber, ebenfalls mit Rohloff


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. Januar 2021)

Sogar mit den Umlenkhebeln für Luftdämpfer, mit Coil ist das schön fluffig ...


----------



## JensXTR (5. Januar 2021)

nun ist es endlich fertig.... Nicolai Argon CX mit SRAM FORCE AXS, Hope RX4 Sätteln und XX1 EAGLE


----------



## beetle367 (5. Januar 2021)

Sehr schönes Rad.
Wieviel wiegt es bei welcher Rahmengröße?


----------



## JensXTR (5. Januar 2021)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad.
> Wieviel wiegt es bei welcher Rahmengröße?


Vielen Dank. Das Rad wiegt bei Rahmengröße L 9,1kg komplett fahrbereit. Ist sicherlich kein Superleichtgewicht, aber unter Berücksichtigung von Rahmengewicht, den AXS Komponenten und den 44er Reifen sehr akzeptabel.


----------



## beetle367 (5. Januar 2021)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Das Rad wiegt bei Rahmengröße L 9,1kg komplett fahrbereit. Ist sicherlich kein Superleichtgewicht, aber unter Berücksichtigung von Rahmengewicht, den AXS Komponenten und den 44er Reifen sehr akzeptabel.


Das Gewicht ist doch in Ordnung!


----------



## numinisflo (5. Januar 2021)

Absolute Maschine das Argon CX! Einfach nur genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (6. Januar 2021)

Der Gerät! Feines Teil. Auch wenn ich eher ein Elox-Anhänger bin ... das Teil sieht sehr sehr fein aus!


----------



## Odysseus123 (25. Januar 2021)

Mein Argon GTB im Wald....


----------



## jobra (29. Januar 2021)

Mein neues Saturn 14 ST 29"


----------



## Phil-Joe (1. Februar 2021)

Joah, schicke Karre! Welche Farbe ist das?


----------



## jobra (1. Februar 2021)

Rahmen: Bronze Anodized 
Extralove: Titanium Anodized


----------



## WODAN (1. Februar 2021)

Hier nochmal ein Bild von den aktuellen Updates mit Dämpfer und Gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (2. Februar 2021)

jobra schrieb:


> Rahmen: Bronze Anodized
> Extralove: Titanium Anodized


Sehr sehr schick. Das geb' ich gerne zu. Aber leider nix für meinen Geldbeutel. Leider leider leider ... Alu-Fertigung in Dt. würde ich gerne unterstützen aber das macht das Portemonnaie aktuell nicht mit. Da fließen noch ein paar Liter Wasser die Ilm runter, bis das in Reichweite kommt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Februar 2021)

Du musst gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## r4sta-jn (2. Februar 2021)

Ist glaube ich schon zwei Jahre her seit dem letzten Bild 😉.
Ich würde sagen jetzt ist das Argon AM „fast“ fertig 😂


----------



## Phil-Joe (3. Februar 2021)

Das mit dem "fast fertig" ist ja eine Sache ... das mit dem "ziemlich geil" hast du leider vergessen.


----------



## r4sta-jn (3. Februar 2021)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Das mit dem "fast fertig" ist ja eine Sache ... das mit dem "ziemlich geil" hast du leider vergessen.


Danke, ja das stimmt  Leider geil...


----------



## radelwolf (21. Februar 2021)

Mein Saturn 14 ST als Mullet, fertig geworden im März 20. Einfach ein Traum!


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Februar 2021)

Sehr schönes Teil. Sind das OneUp Pedalen ?


----------



## dasphonk (21. Februar 2021)

Das sieht so aus, wie das eine Saturn aus so einem Aufbauvideo!?!?!


----------



## radelwolf (21. Februar 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Teil. Sind das OneUp Pedalen ?


Jap, bin auch sehr zufrieden mit denen trotz des doch recht hohen Preises.


dasphonk schrieb:


> Das sieht so aus, wie das eine Saturn aus so einem Aufbauvideo!?!?!


Es ist sogar genau das  Jetzt sind zwar noch ein bash guard und neue Decals auf der Gabel aber sonst haben wir schon gut 2000 km in dem knappen Jahr durch Wind und Wetter, sowohl in der sandigen Umgebung als auch in einer Alpenwoche geschafft.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Februar 2021)

radelwolf schrieb:


> Jap, bin auch sehr zufrieden mit denen trotz des doch recht hohen Preises.
> 
> Es ist sogar genau das  Jetzt sind zwar noch ein bash guard und neue Decals auf der Gabel aber sonst haben wir schon gut 2000 km in dem knappen Jahr durch Wind und Wetter, sowohl in der sandigen Umgebung als auch in einer Alpenwoche geschafft.


Hab die Pedalen auch fürs neue Rad liegen, na hab ich immerhin keinen Mist gekauft 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (21. Februar 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Du musst gebraucht kaufen.


Leider kaum zu finden 😭😭
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Februar 2021)

Geduld brauchst du.
Ist in der heutigen Zeit schwierig. Aber nach wie vor auch eine Tugend.


----------



## chost (22. Februar 2021)

Kein Thema,bis jetzt habe ich noch kein einziges Saturn 14 bzw 14 st gesehen aber warten wir mal ab
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## radelwolf (22. Februar 2021)

chost schrieb:


> Leider kaum zu finden 😭😭
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Hab bisher auch nur ein weiteres am Reschenpass getroffen. Ist zum Glück noch etwas Besonderes


----------



## MadCyborg (22. Februar 2021)

radelwolf schrieb:


> Hab bisher auch nur ein weiteres am Reschenpass getroffen. Ist zum Glück noch etwas Besonderes


Schon mal zum Feierabend in die Heide gefahren? Da ist die Chance recht hoch, ein S14 zu treffen.   
Andere Frage: Was ist das seitlich auf der Druckstrebe? Irgendein Dekor?


----------



## radelwolf (22. Februar 2021)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Schon mal zum Feierabend in die Heide gefahren? Da ist die Chance recht hoch, ein S14 zu treffen.
> Andere Frage: Was ist das seitlich auf der Druckstrebe? Irgendein Dekor?


Ja, dank Corona ist die Chance ziemlich hoch im Moment das Bild in der Heide zu treffen  Auf der Seite und am Oberrohr ist frame tape, welches aber bald durch neues von unleazhed ersetzt wird. Ist an den meisten Stellen aber mehr Optik als Schutz. Muss ja auch zugeben, dass ich eine kleine Farbtussi bin


----------



## Stuntfrosch (25. Februar 2021)

Seit heute Nacht (fast) fertig. 
Mit Luftdämpfer und leichtem LRS 15,4kg.
Coil und fette Pellen werden nachgereicht.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Februar 2021)

Hier auch nochmal:





Neu sind Laufräder (King/DT/Sapim), Garbaruk Kassette/Käfig und Hope Kurbel.
Dazu wurde der 222mm Dämpfer verbaut.


----------



## radelwolf (26. Februar 2021)

Was für ein fieses Schlachtschiff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (26. Februar 2021)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1215702
> 
> ...



schönes Rad!!! 
aber ein großes Vorderrad würde dem auch stehen


----------



## san_andreas (26. Februar 2021)

Nein, nein, nein ! 😉


----------



## Samson (4. März 2021)

Nun kann ich mein Baby auch endlich zeigen:
Saturn 14
Bronze Elox + Titan Extra Love
Fox-Fahrwerk
Magura MT7
Newmen Cockpit und Laufräder
SRAM AXS-Zeugs









Also ich bin ja etwas verlieeeebt


----------



## Martin1508 (4. März 2021)

Samson schrieb:


> Nun kann ich mein Baby auch endlich zeigen:
> Saturn 14
> Bronze Elox + Titan Extra Love
> Fox-Fahrwerk
> ...



Wow!


----------



## Phil-Joe (4. März 2021)

Huuuuuuuuiiiiiiii - Hübsches Teil!


----------



## Phil-Joe (4. März 2021)

Da haste aber auch die Boni der letzten drei Jahre geplündert bzw. auf den Tisch gelegt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samson (4. März 2021)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Da haste aber auch die Boni der letzten drei Jahre geplündert bzw. auf den Tisch gelegt, oder?


🙈🙈🙈 da denke ich nicht drüber nach... ich hatte Teile beigestellt und diese nach und nach gekauft... so nur noch 6,5K auf einmal 🙈😂. Fuck It 😂 EGAAAALLLL! Geiles Gerät! Fährt sich mega!


----------



## Triple F (4. März 2021)

Samson schrieb:


> Nun kann ich mein Baby auch endlich zeigen:
> Saturn 14
> Bronze Elox + Titan Extra Love
> Fox-Fahrwerk
> ...


Da hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen auf Insta spontan den 'Kaufen'-Button gesucht 😎.
Das passende Argon GX ist aber nicht auch noch deins?!


----------



## Samson (4. März 2021)

Triple F schrieb:


> Da hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen auf Insta spontan den 'Kaufen'-Button gesucht 😎.
> Das passende Argon GX ist aber nicht auch noch deins?!


Neeeeee.... also schon gern.... aber das reicht für die nächsten 10 Jahre 😂🙈😂


----------



## psc1 (5. März 2021)

Samson schrieb:


> ...... aber das reicht für die nächsten 10 Jahre 😂🙈😂


Hehe, sowas hab ich vor ca. 6Jahren auch gesagt.....




...dann kam Ende 2019 nen Eboxx und jetzt...


----------



## Samson (5. März 2021)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hehe, sowas hab ich vor ca. 6Jahren auch gesagt.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😂🙈 geil! Ja man, n schönes Argon oder so 😍🤩🙈


----------



## Phil-Joe (5. März 2021)

Also die Bikes sehen schon echt schicki aus. Und das in Bronze ... sehr sehr edel. Tolles Bike. Mal ´ne Frage: Wie groß bist du? Der Rahmen sieht nach einer L oder gar XL aus ...


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. März 2021)

Bei beiden Rädern sind die Umlenkhebel in Titan Anodized?


----------



## Samson (5. März 2021)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Also die Bikes sehen schon echt schicki aus. Und das in Bronze ... sehr sehr edel. Tolles Bike. Mal ´ne Frage: Wie groß bist du? Der Rahmen sieht nach einer L oder gar XL aus ...


XL und ich bin 189cm groß... passt perfekt


----------



## Samson (5. März 2021)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Bei beiden Rädern sind die Umlenkhebel in Titan Anodized?


Also bei meinem S14 ist es Titan


----------



## Phil-Joe (5. März 2021)

Ich bin neulich wieder ein Bike gefahren, was leider recht kurz war. Dennoch stell ich mir - vermutlich falsch - vor, dass bei dem Reach doch recht handlastig gefahren wird. Oder ist das eher so, dass der steile SW das ausgleicht und letztendlich die Sitzposition eher aufrecht ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (5. März 2021)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Ich bin neulich wieder ein Bike gefahren, was leider recht kurz war. Dennoch stell ich mir - vermutlich falsch - vor, dass bei dem Reach doch recht handlastig gefahren wird. Oder ist das eher so, dass der steile SW das ausgleicht und letztendlich die Sitzposition eher aufrecht ist?


Der Reach spielt im Sitzen ja eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Die tatsächliche Oberrohrlänge des Saturn 14 ist garnicht so außergewöhnlich. Das kommt in der Tat vom steilen Sitzwinkel. Also, kein Handgelenkskiller😉


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. März 2021)

Im Uphill ist es sehr schonend, weil du dich nicht mehr gegen das nach hinten weg Rutschen am Lenker festhalten musst und das Vorderrad bleibt auch am Boden. Ich kann praktisch alles bergauf freihändig fahren.


----------



## psc1 (5. März 2021)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Bei beiden Rädern sind die Umlenkhebel in Titan Anodized?


Bei meinem Saturn in aircraft grey ist alles schwarz bzw. rot Elox


----------



## WODAN (5. März 2021)

2MXTB neu interpretiert


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. März 2021)

Samson schrieb:


> Also bei meinem S14 ist es Titan





psc1 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Saturn in aircraft grey ist alles schwarz bzw. rot Elox


Ah okay top. Dachte die Unterschiede sind nur Lichteinfall, aber dann sind das ja doch zwei unterschiedliche Farben.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. März 2021)

G16 XL Mullet mit Herrenhandtäschchen und Procore hinten:


----------



## Samson (5. März 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> G16 XL Mullet mit Herrenhandtäschchen und Procore hinten:


Eine geile Maschine 😍😍😍


----------



## reitera (9. März 2021)

Servus Zusammen, ein paar Impressionen vom Saturn 14 aus Bayern...


----------



## bulldozeNYC (9. März 2021)

Heute noch mal die Ruhe vor dem (gemeldeten) Sturm genutzt. Nach nem guten dreiviertel Jahr g16 mullet gibt's wirklich wenig zu verbessern. Das Teil passt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (19. März 2021)

Neues Cockpit, neuer Dämpfer, neue Bremse


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. März 2021)

Welcher Lenker ist das?


----------



## provester (19. März 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Welcher Lenker ist das?



Beast mit Intend Vorbau


----------



## 525Rainer (20. März 2021)




----------



## Martin1508 (20. März 2021)

Allmountain mit Trail Genen, ultra light Enduro, Trail Bike für Allmountain??? Egal...KiilBill und Rollercoaster in Finale-kein Problem, 45km Sonntagsrunde-logo😎. Alles geht, no Limits.

Nicolai Saturn 14ST in Large aufgebaut in 27,5‘
Fox DPX2 210x55 mit Öhlins Öl
Fox 36 Grip 2 160mm, Vorsprung Luftkappe
Fox Transfer 175mm mit Bike Yoke Trigger
Tune Würger
DT Swiss komplett Handaufbau
Maxxis Minion DHR/DHF mit Tune One Shot
SRAM XO1
Intend Rocksteady mit Hellbender Lager und Wolftooth 32
Magura MT7 Edition Tibor Simai mit TrickStuff Dächle
Syntace Number Nine in Large
Syntace Vector Carbon mit 20mm Rise und 12‘
Syntace Megaforce 40mm
Reset Flatstack
SQ Lab 611 Alcantara
Ergon GE1

Anhänge​



5342AF7F-5B50-4349-91A7-F52AFF359BAF.jpeg
547,1 KB · Aufrufe: 33



A7C491C9-86BF-4AB7-822C-707792D15EE5.jpeg
601 KB · Aufrufe: 38


----------



## Summumpro69 (20. März 2021)

Ich zeig mal was ich hab😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Summumpro69 (21. März 2021)

Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder. Den Rahmen hab ich 2020 gebraucht gekauft, war leider fast Schrott, konnte ihn aber mit Nicolai wieder komplett restaurieren (neuer Sitzdom, alle Lager neu, Umbau auf 12'er Steckachse, poröse Zuführung auf der Kettenstrebe entfernt, alle Schrauben neu, entlackt und nach meinen Vorstellungen neu gepulvert) Danach hab ich ihn komplett neu aufgebaut ✌️


----------



## Summumpro69 (21. März 2021)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Likes, schön daß es noch so viele Leute gibt die so ein altes Bike (Baujahr 2003) noch gut finden!


----------



## dom_i (21. März 2021)

Darf man fragen wie das aussieht wenn man drauf sitzt? Kann mir das nicht vorstellen, kenne das Bike aber auch nicht.


----------



## Summumpro69 (21. März 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wie das aussieht wenn man drauf sitzt? Kann mir das nicht vorstellen, kenne das Bike aber auch nicht.


Kann mal ein Bild machen wenn ich wieder unterwegs bin, ist heute nur echt beschissenes Wetter draußen 😥 ich stell das dann rein


----------



## accutrax (21. März 2021)

550mm Oberrohrlänge (horizontal !!) ,fast 6 kg Rahmengewicht.. 

hatte erst ein Bj 2001 ..dann für eine Saison ein ST  (2004)..
und eine Menge Spass in Wildbad..

gruss accu


----------



## Summumpro69 (21. März 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wie das aussieht wenn man drauf sitzt? Kann mir das nicht vorstellen, kenne das Bike aber auch nicht.





accutrax schrieb:


> 550mm Oberrohrlänge (horizontal !!) ,fast 6 kg Rahmengewicht..
> 
> hatte erst ein Bj 2001 ..dann für eine Saison ein ST  (2004)..
> und eine Menge Spass in Wildbad..
> ...


Yes👍 hab meins noch nicht gewogen aber bin schon mal auf das Gesamtgewicht gespannt. Hab sogar überall Titanschrauben verbaut (bis auf die original Schrauben von Nicolai) und ne Feder von mrp um das letzte Gramm raus zu holen😅


----------



## Phil-Joe (22. März 2021)

Ich versuche immer noch rauszufinden, ob eine Stumpy Expert mit 130h/140v als S5 mit 500er Reach für mich zu groß ist ... allerdings kommt das sehr ähnlich zum L beim Saturn rüber.

Was denkt ihr? 

Bin mit meinen 1,81 recht langhaxig ausgefallen (89er SL) ... neulich auf einem S5 Stumpy Evo hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt beim Proberollen recht wohl gefühlt. ... Was denkt ihr? Sorry, dass ich jetzt hier damit anfange aber hier sind die Geometrien ja Gott sei Dank ähnlich.   Bin eher der Tourenfahrer und so ultrahandlich und wendig brauch ich es jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## mnm (25. März 2021)

Ich hab jetzt auch ein Nicolai 😊


----------



## Summumpro69 (26. März 2021)

Schöne cleane Optik ohne viel Schnickschnack. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## devil-lime (29. März 2021)

Hier meine beiden:

Saturn 11 Größe L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil-lime (29. März 2021)

Nicolai GTB in L


----------



## WODAN (29. März 2021)

Saturn 14 von User @psc1  und mein G1.


----------



## .t1mo (29. März 2021)

Wie macht sich der Öhlins?


----------



## WODAN (29. März 2021)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Wie macht sich der Öhlins?


Bisher sehr zufireden!  👍


----------



## xMARTINx (29. März 2021)

Kommt gut in dem grün, mag ich sehr


----------



## Jack22001 (29. März 2021)

seit langem mal wieder ein Bild meines Helius Am Pinion 08/2012
Letztes Jahr auf c1.12. umgebaut, andere Laufräder -> 14.8 kg, wenns mal sauber ist.
Zeit/Ort: Silvester auf dem Weg zum Ruppberg mit Nokian Spikes


----------



## We1rd0 (30. März 2021)

Dann mach ich mal meinen ersten Beitrag im Forum und zeig meins auch mal. Mein erstes Fully, ein 2015er ION16 in S. Hab den Rahmen und den Dämpfer (Manitou McLeod) im Juni von meinem Vater zum Familienpreis abgekauft und dann erstmal mit bestehenden (zugegebenermaßen nicht immer den besten) Teilen aufgebaut, da nicht sofort das Geld für alles da war (Student). Die Teilewahl ist immer noch recht pragmatisch, ohne zu sehr auf Gewicht achten zu können, das sollte erst kommen wenn wieder bisschen gespart werden konnte (dementsprechend wiegts 15,6kg - kostenloses Training würde ich sagen).
Das Bike ist runter getravelt auf 150mm vorne und hinten weil das im Thüringer Wald meiner Meinung nach vollkommen ausreicht. Mithilfe von offset Buchsen und nem winkelsteuersatz, wurde die Geo entsprechend angepasst, sodass das Tretlager nicht zu tief kommt. Außerdem ist die Geo dadurch immer noch sehr modern und das Bike passt zu mir perfekt.

Hier die Specs:

ION 16 Gr. S 2015
Rock Shox Pike RCT3 2018
Manitou McLeod (King Can und verkürzt)
LRS: WTB i35 Asmy Felgen auf Hope Pro4 Nabe
Shigura Bremse (SLX + MT5)
SRAM NX 12 fach
Race Face Turbine Kurbel
OneUp Dropper V2
Works Components Angleset
Spanz Oozy Lenker und Vorbau
Nukeproof Horizon Pro Enduro Pedale


----------



## Greyfur (5. April 2021)

Retro!

Jetzt mit roten Bremsblenden, die machen schneller, 12x Schaltgewerk, und der fetten Stahlfeder-170er-Lyrik.

Es fehlen jetzt nur noch die Skills.


----------



## Akira (10. April 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (10. April 2021)

Heute im Harz 🥳


----------



## softbiker (14. April 2021)

Greyfur schrieb:


> Retro!
> 
> Jetzt mit roten Bremsblenden, die machen schneller, 12x Schaltgewerk, und der fetten Stahlfeder-170er-Lyrik.
> 
> Es fehlen jetzt nur noch die Skills.


Tschimano oder SRAM und welche Ritzelgröße vorne?


----------



## Greyfur (14. April 2021)

softbiker schrieb:


> Tschimano oder SRAM und welche Ritzelgröße vorne?


Shimano. Ist bei uns in der Familie inzwischen 'Standard' 

Is ein 30er Ritzel vorne. Alles Deore-Kram, man kauft ja inzwischen Shimano-Schaltungen nach verfügbarkeit. Funktioniert soweit super, kann keinen Vergleich zur SLX am anderen Bike feststellen.

Gewicht, nun ja. Irgendwas bei 17 kg? Egal.


----------



## lambdarider (17. April 2021)

... update von meinem Ion 18 pinion Luft statt Coil, blau statt gold ;-)


----------



## psc1 (30. April 2021)

Heute zufällig im Garten liegen sehen.....
Ion16 eins der aller ersten.....
eboxx2019
Saturn14 2021


----------



## MantaHai (2. Mai 2021)

Kleine Updates...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (2. Mai 2021)

Hat jemand ein Saturn 14 in Größe S mit 29" Rädern aufgebaut? Bin überlegen von 27,5" auf 29" zu wechseln aber die Optik spielt auch eine Rolle 🤣


----------



## pillehille (3. Mai 2021)

sbradl schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Saturn 14 in Größe S mit 29" Rädern aufgebaut? Bin überlegen von 27,5" auf 29" zu wechseln aber die Optik spielt auch eine Rolle 🤣


Jop, meine Frau fährt eins





						Custom Bike - SATURN 14 - Black / Black • Nicolai Bicycles
					






					www.nicolai-bicycles.com


----------



## sbradl (3. Mai 2021)

pillehille schrieb:


> Jop, meine Frau fährt eins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, genau das hab ich schon gefunden. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, wie sehr die Optik täuscht durch den schwarzen Rahmen mit schwarzem Hintergrund und den hellen Reifen


----------



## Greyfur (5. Mai 2021)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Kleine Updates...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1263705Anhang anzeigen 1263706


Nobel!


----------



## MantaHai (5. Mai 2021)

Greyfur schrieb:


> Nobel!


Bis auf die HR-Felge alles gebraucht gekauft. 

Tretlager
Kurbel
Kassette
Kettenblatt
Gabel

Die XTR-Kurbel hat auch Mal fast 300g Gewicht gespart. 
Vorne kommt noch eine Newmen-Felge rein und dann ist vermutlich erst Mal Ruhe 😂


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Mai 2021)

Für den Sohnemann das ION20 startklar für die neue Saison gemacht👍


----------



## Helius-FR (8. Mai 2021)

Mein Fuhrpark:
Argon GTB Pi
ION G16 GPI
G1 eBoxx e14


----------



## Greyfur (9. Mai 2021)

Links nach rechts
Mein Helius FR
1997er Trombone mit Heliushinterbau von meiner Schwester
Neues Argon GTB als Lightweight-Klunker von meinem Vater


----------



## ZEBOV (25. Mai 2021)

Hier mein neues G1, Rahmen mit Dämpfer von Nicolai, den Rest selbst besorgt und zusammengebaut.


----------



## Phil-Joe (25. Mai 2021)

Naizes Bike und schickes Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Mai 2021)

Eine Nummer kleiner gekauft?


----------



## ZEBOV (25. Mai 2021)

Nö, bin 1.73 gross und habe Grösse M


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Mai 2021)

Ist ja verrückt. Spacer unter'm Vorbau hast du ja nicht zu knapp und die Sattelstütze sieht auch ein gutes Stück raus.


----------



## ZEBOV (26. Mai 2021)

Also: Die Sattelstütze ist eine BikeYoke Revive 2.0 mit 185mm Drop. Hier ist sie eingefahren, wenn ich stehe, dann ist der Sattel auf Kniehöhe, tiefer muss der nicht. Da der Sattel ausgefahren ziemlich hoch ist fahre ich den Lenker nicht gerne zu tief, so sind der Lenker und der Sattel auf gleicher Höhe.


----------



## lambdarider (26. Mai 2021)

Schönes bike , ein höherer Lenker würde dir zumindest einen Teil der spacer ersparen…. Die sehen echt bescheiden aus .


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Mai 2021)

Wen icb bedenke, ich bin nur 5 cm kleiner und habe ein 150 mm Nivo komplett versenkt. Ich muss sehr kurze Beine haben oder @ZEBOV sehr lange.


----------



## ZEBOV (26. Mai 2021)

@lambdarider Ich finde die hohen Lenker weniger schön als die Space, deshalb diese Lösung.

@Tyrolens Nicht die kürzesten Beine und ich fahre den Sattel ziemlich hoch.


----------



## dom_i (26. Mai 2021)

ZEBOV schrieb:


> Hier mein neues G1, Rahmen mit Dämpfer von Nicolai, den Rest selbst besorgt und zusammengebaut.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1279054


Sieht mega aus!


----------



## WODAN (26. Mai 2021)

ZEBOV schrieb:


> Hier mein neues G1, Rahmen mit Dämpfer von Nicolai, den Rest selbst besorgt und zusammengebaut.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1279054


Kann mich nur anschließen, als stealth bomber immer wieder sehr edel und schick.
Was wiegt denn die Ballerbude, auch wenn es eher zweitrangig ist ;-) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZEBOV (26. Mai 2021)

WODAN schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschließen, als stealth bomber immer wieder sehr edel und schick.
> Was wiegt denn die Ballerbude, auch wenn es eher zweitrangig ist ;-) ?


Stimmt, bei mir war das Gewicht zweitrangig: 16.5kg auf der Waage

Aber: DT Swiss FR 1950 Alu Felgen inkl. Maxxis DHF/DHR Reifen mit DH Karkassen ;-P


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (26. Mai 2021)

Nach jetzt 4 Monaten testen und umbauen ist’s nun fertig!

Saturn 14 ST in Größe L
RS Ultimate Fahrwerk
Dt Swiss Sapim Newmen Laufräder
GX Antrieb 
Hope Tech3V4 

Bewusst nicht die leichtesten Komponenten aber dafür einfach ein Arbeitsgerät. Raus holen und Spaß haben!
Das beste und schönste Bike das Ich bisher hatte!

Danke Nicolai!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Mai 2021)

Was fürn tune hastn bei dem Dämpfer?
Auf meinem steht M/M 320.
Kann aber noch nicht testen.


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (27. Mai 2021)

Habe den Mid Tune Dämpfer verbaut. Kannst aber auch nichts falsch machen damit.
Fahre den Dämpfer prinzipiell als 210x50 auf 130 mm FW. 
Bei Wechsel zwischen Mullet und full 29er wechsel ich auch nur die Mutatoren. 
Der Dämpfer funktioniert aber auch sehr gut im Saturn. Nicolai bietet ihn nur nicht mehr an da er teilweise extreme Lieferzeiten hat (Aussage Nicolai).


----------



## Stuntfrosch (12. Juni 2021)

Ich wurde Opfer(!) einer Kettenreaktion. 
Es begann mit lila Bremsbelägen und führte über eine 225er Scheibe zu einer Zeb.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. Juni 2021)

Du armer, das ist ja furchtbar! Fahr am besten viel um diese Opferrolle verarbeiten zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (12. Juni 2021)

Apropos Opfer; wer von Euch ist mit dieser Gabel unterwegs?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (12. Juni 2021)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Was fürn tune hastn bei dem Dämpfer?
> Auf meinem steht M/M 320.
> Kann aber noch nicht testen.


Was macht der Gerät?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. Juni 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Was macht der Gerät?


Der Gerät verdammt geil! Das Teil ist nicht nur das schönste bike, das ich je hatte, sondern bringt mich dermaßen zum grinsen und nach dem letzten downhill run musste ich sogar lachen, es ist schon nicht mehr lustig. 
Ich wurschtel immer noch etwas am setup und an der Gabel rum, aber wir sind zu 90% da und muss mich ja auch immer noch dran gewöhnen. 

Wegen der Gabel, könnte ich dir in ein paar Tagen was sagen, mein Freund hat sich 2 gekauft, eine in 27.5 und eine in 29. Wir bauen sein bike gerade zusammen mit der 29er zuerst.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Juni 2021)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1279926Nach jetzt 4 Monaten testen und umbauen ist’s nun fertig!
> 
> Saturn 14 ST in Größe L
> RS Ultimate Fahrwerk
> ...


Ich kann dir leider keine PM schicken, von daher hier.....
Ich bin knapp 82kg voll beladen und habe 280psi im Dämpfer für 25% sag. Ist bei dir der Druck auch so hoch?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (14. Juni 2021)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Nach jetzt 4 Monaten testen und umbauen ist’s nun fertig!
> 
> Saturn 14 ST in Größe L
> RS Ultimate Fahrwerk
> ...



Meines werde ich vom Rahmen und Fahrwerk genau so aufbauen - aber als reines 27,5er. Bin echt mal gespannt. Muss noch die Buchsen beim Huber anfertigen lassen.


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. Juni 2021)

War auch mit dem Saturn mal wieder im Wald:


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (14. Juni 2021)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich kann dir leider keine PM schicken, von daher hier.....
> Ich bin knapp 82kg voll beladen und habe 280psi im Dämpfer für 25% sag. Ist bei dir der Druck auch so hoch?


Moin!
Ich hab 285psi drin für 25%. Bei ~100kg und 50mm Hub.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Juni 2021)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich hab 285psi drin für 25%. Bei ~100kg und 50mm Hub.


Mmh, dann muss ich mal meine andere Pumpe probieren. Und du hast auch den Super Deluxe Ultimate?


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (14. Juni 2021)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Mmh, dann muss ich mal meine andere Pumpe probieren. Und du hast auch den Super Deluxe Ultimate?


Jup. Super Deluxe Ultimate 210x50 mit Standard Debon Air Kammer.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Juni 2021)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Jup. Super Deluxe Ultimate 210x50 mit Standard Debon Air Kammer.


Ja, ebenfalls 210x50, Debonair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. Juli 2021)

Muss nur noch die schwarze Hope-Sattelklemme draufbasteln


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Juli 2021)

Ein absoluter Klassiker.


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (7. Juli 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1304038Anhang anzeigen 1304039Anhang anzeigen 1304040Anhang anzeigen 1304041
> 
> 
> Muss nur noch die schwarze Hope-Sattelklemme draufbasteln


Sehr geil! Kommt mir bekannt vor ;-)
Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem RS Fahrwerk? 
Ich hab meinen Super Deluxe mal auf 55mm Hub umgebaut um die 138mm FW zu testen und muss sagen, dass mir das sehr gut gefällt.
Einfach der Wahnsinn wie wandelbar das Bike ist!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. Juli 2021)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Kommt mir bekannt vor ;-)
> Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem RS Fahrwerk?
> Ich hab meinen Super Deluxe mal auf 55mm Hub umgebaut um die 138mm FW zu testen und muss sagen, dass mir das sehr gut gefällt.
> Einfach der Wahnsinn wie wandelbar das Bike ist!



:-D Ja hatte dein Avatar auch schon angeschaut...

Leider habe ich es seit dem Aubau noch nicht fahren können, habe das Schlüsselbein noch kaputt :-( Im September gehts erstmal für 9 Tage nach Finale und danach noch ne Woche in die franz. Alpen ;-)

138mm Federweg habe ich bewusst nicht genommen, da ich in meinem G15 am Heck 145mm habe und somit der Unterschied zu gering wäre.
Zudem. am G15 ist ein FOX Fahrwerk, da muss am Saturn ein RS Fahrwerk ran 🤟


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. Juli 2021)

So Upgrade fürs Saturn 14 ST ist gekommen.


----------



## reitera (9. Juli 2021)

Hallo Zusammen. Superschöne Aufbauten hier. Für mich ist das Saturn jetzt schon ein Klassiker. Meins hat nun auch ein LRS upgrade bekommen, inkl der Garbaruk Kassette. Sehr angenehm ist der vorletzte Gang mit 44 Zähnen. Vorne hat es nun entgegen dem Bild der Kaiser auf Dauer geschafft . Er bietet mir top Sicherheit und Grip.


----------



## reitera (9. Juli 2021)




----------



## Trashguard (8. August 2021)

Uphill- und Tourenmaschine mit ausgezeichneten Abfahrtsqualitäten.
Im Grunde das ultimative Gerät...
Gruß


----------



## qlaus (8. August 2021)

Trashguard schrieb:


> Uphill- und Tourenmaschine mit ausgezeichneten Abfahrtsqualitäten.
> Im Grunde das ultimative Gerät...


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer einem Foto von meinem 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. August 2021)

Endlich wurde mein Saturn ST in freier Wildbahn gesichtet. Es ist da wo es hingehört!


----------



## Trashguard (8. August 2021)

Die Wippen am 11er und 14er sind ein Traum.

Muss ich beim Argon drauf verzichten, obwohl... Nicolai macht doch auf Wunsch alles möglich.

Werde mir auf der Suche nach einem vollgefederten Do-it-all-Pendant 11er und 14er nochmal anschauen.

Gibt es zufällig jemanden, der eines der beiden (entgegen allen aktuellen Trends und abseits jeder Sinnhaftigkeitsdebatte) mit zwei- oder dreifach fährt?

Gruß!


----------



## cherryhaze (14. August 2021)

Hab zwei Dinge fertig 

Erst das eine...





...dann das andere





War aber mit meinem Soul Fire im Bikepark. Armes Nicolai steht jetzt wohl bis April im Keller. Das haben sich beide Parteien anders vorgestellt 

ps. Schalttülle wurde noch im Cableguide eingefügt


----------



## san_andreas (14. August 2021)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## dasphonk (14. August 2021)

Ohje...Gute Besserung.


----------



## B1H4 (14. August 2021)

Gute Besserung,
das Problem hatte ich letztes Jahr. Letzte Ausfahrt der Saison, mission accomplished.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (14. August 2021)

Gute Besserung!
Kommt ne Platte rein?

Nicolais fühlen sich übrigens im Wohnzimmer wohler, als im Keller.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. August 2021)

Ouch! Gute Besserung!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (14. August 2021)

@cherryhaze 

Ähnlich wie bei mir.

Bei war das Saturn auch fertig und da hatte ich meine clavicula links kaputt.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Stuntfrosch (14. August 2021)

Ich glaube ich bestelle kein Saturn. 
Das ist mir einfach zu gefährlich 😳


----------



## cherryhaze (14. August 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> Kommt ne Platte rein?
> 
> Nicolais fühlen sich übrigens im Wohnzimmer wohler, als im Keller.


Dienstag, ja. Vor 3 Jahren (selbe Seite) gings konservativ mit Rucksackverband weil die beiden Enden schön anlagen. Diesmal Gefahr einer Pseudogelenkbildung zu groß.
Herzlichen Dank für die Genesungswünsche, um noch mehr OT zu vermeiden poste ich erst wieder hier wenn ich das gute Stück zumindest wieder schieben kann, dann folgen noch ein paar schöne Fotos! 
Bis dahin


----------



## Zweizudrei (24. August 2021)

So, bin auch in den Club der Alufans eingestiegen,...

Nach langer Vorbereitung und super Beratung durch Max ist es endlich soweit! Mein Saturn ST darf raus. Ich freu mich!   

Mit langen Beinen (99 SL) und insgesamt 197 cm ist es gar nicht so einfach ein passendes Fahrrad zu finden. Aber jetzt noch ein bischen Feintuning und es passt.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. August 2021)

Schaut schick aus ;-)


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. August 2021)

Zweizudrei schrieb:


> So, bin auch in den Club der Alufans eingestiegen,...
> 
> Nach langer Vorbereitung und super Beratung durch Max ist es endlich soweit! Mein Saturn ST darf raus. Ich freu mich!
> 
> ...


XL oder XXL?

Schöne Farbkombi. 
Die Farbe des Getränks ist verbesserungsfähig 😁


----------



## Zweizudrei (24. August 2021)

XXL, ich habe noch nie so viel Platz auf einem Fahrrad gehabt. Ist mit meinen Beinen der pure Luxus. Jetzt muss ich mit dem Sattel eher nach vorne, statt wie sonst ganz nach hinten. Kommt mir aber auch so entgegen. Bin noch nie so stabil bergauf gefahren. Wenn es etwas steiler wurde, war die Front eher leicht.
Jetzt muss ich nur lernen, mit dem LKW um die Ecken zu kommen. 😂

Die einzelnen Rottöne sind natürlich nicht gleich. Daher werde ich wahrscheinlich in Zukunft erher weniger dranhaben als mehr.

Zum Getränkt, so wie es reingeht, kommt es wieder raus.


----------



## beetle367 (24. August 2021)

Bei 99 SL bleibt nur XXL.
Spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanR1 (24. August 2021)

Zweizudrei schrieb:


> XXL, ich habe noch nie so viel Platz auf einem Fahrrad gehabt. Ist mit meinen Beinen der pure Luxus. Jetzt muss ich mit dem Sattel eher nach vorne, statt wie sonst ganz nach hinten. Kommt mir aber auch so entgegen. Bin noch nie so stabil bergauf gefahren. Wenn es etwas steiler wurde, war die Front eher leicht.
> Jetzt muss ich nur lernen, mit dem LKW um die Ecken zu kommen. 😂
> 
> Die einzelnen Rottöne sind natürlich nicht gleich. Daher werde ich wahrscheinlich in Zukunft erher weniger dranhaben als mehr.
> ...


Fährst du am Heck 130 mm wie empfohlen oder 138?


----------



## Zweizudrei (25. August 2021)

Ich fahre 160/130, warum sollte ich auf 138 gehen? Ist es nicht sinnvoller dann direkt auf ein anderes Modell zu gehen? 

Und wie mache ich das überhaupt? Anderen Dämpfer?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (25. August 2021)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Bei 99 SL bleibt nur XXL.
> Spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung.


Am G1 fahre ich mit 97er SL XL. 
Habe die Geos noch nicht verglichen. 
Gib es hier Leute, die G1 und Saturn fahren / im Verhältnis beurteilen können??


----------



## StephanR1 (25. August 2021)

Zweizudrei schrieb:


> Ich fahre 160/130, warum sollte ich auf 138 gehen? Ist es nicht sinnvoller dann direkt auf ein anderes Modell zu gehen?
> 
> Und wie mache ich das überhaupt? Anderen Dämpfer?


G15 und G1 XXL sind mir zu lang und 130 mm am Heck zu wenig. Gut 138 reißen es auch nicht, aber man könnte es sich schönreden.


----------



## [email protected] (31. August 2021)

Nach 10 Jahren darf es in den Ruhestand. Mein Nicolai war mir ein treuer Begleiter, hat mich nie im Stich gelassen.
Liebe Nicolaianer, vielen Dank für das tolle Rad und die gute Zeit damit.
2011er Nicolai Helius AM 29 Custom
160mm/155mm


----------



## MLK-LAW (9. September 2021)

devil-lime schrieb:


> Nicolai GTB in L
> Anhang anzeigen 1238072


Wie schaut's denn mit der Reifenfreiheit am HR aus? Ab wann wir's eng?


----------



## aka (16. September 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nach 10 Jahren darf es in den Ruhestand. Mein Nicolai war mir ein treuer Begleiter, hat mich nie im Stich gelassen.
> Liebe Nicolaianer, vielen Dank für das tolle Rad und die gute Zeit damit.
> 2011er Nicolai Helius AM 29 Custom
> 160mm/155mm
> Anhang anzeigen 1331936


Zeitlos schön! Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## WODAN (16. September 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nach 10 Jahren darf es in den Ruhestand. Mein Nicolai war mir ein treuer Begleiter, hat mich nie im Stich gelassen.
> Liebe Nicolaianer, vielen Dank für das tolle Rad und die gute Zeit damit.
> 2011er Nicolai Helius AM 29 Custom
> 160mm/155mm
> Anhang anzeigen 1331936


Sehr schickes Bike. Erzähle doch etwas mehr darüber. Custom made mit 29" klingt ja sehr interessant


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (17. September 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2021)

aka schrieb:


> Zeitlos schön! Welche Größe ist das?


Damals war das sowas wie XXL.
Ich müsste nochmal in der Geometriezeichnung nachsehen, aber ich glaub reach ist 475mm und stack 660mm. 66 Grad Lenkwinkel, Oberrohr ca. 660mm. Kettenstreben sind recht lang mit 460mm, passt aber gut zum eigentlich real recht flachen Sitzwinkel.


----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2021)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Bike. Erzähle doch etwas mehr darüber. Custom made mit 29" klingt ja sehr interessant


2010 war noch nicht so viel los mit 29“ und bei meiner Größe von 1.96 für mich eigentlich das einzig sinnvolle. Das Stumpjumper gabs damals schon in 29“, war aber irgendwie optisch nix und mit 140mm zu begrenzt.
Das Helius AM hat mir gut gefallen, gab’s aber noch nicht in 29“. Also E-Mails geschrieben wie das is mit tailor made und so weiter. Letztendlich hab ich dann einen Helius AM Rahmen 26“ in M genommen, die Geo. über das Verhältnis 26/29 hoch skaliert, das AFR Sitzrohr soweit wie möglich zum Tretlager geschoben noch ein paar Anpassungen gemacht und zu Nicolai geschickt, ob das so machbar ist. Nach ein paar Tagen hab ich eine positive Rückmeldung erhalten und nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit den Rahmen in den Händen gehabt.
Weil es damals nur 140mm Gabeln für 29“ gab, bin ich das auch erstmal so gefahren. 2015 kam dann die 36er mit 160mm dran und dann war’s richtig gut. Theoretisch könnte man mit einem anderen Dämpfer und einer anderen vorderen Befestigungen bis zu 177mm fahren, hab ich aber nie gebraucht.

Bei Interesse würde ich den Rahmen mit ein paar Anbauteile verkaufen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andi


----------



## Stuntfrosch (18. September 2021)

1,5er Steuerrohr?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. September 2021)

Und es geht wieder hoch...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. September 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Und es geht wieder hoch...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1341362


No shuttle? Sehr gut!


----------



## [email protected] (18. September 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> 1,5er Steuerrohr?


Meinst du mich? Wenn ja, dann ja. 😁 Mit Angle Set von CC. Bin am Anfang mit 0,5 gefahren und zum Schluss jetzt mit 1,5. Das hat gut mit dem Heck zusammen gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extrembikerp (18. September 2021)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. September 2021)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> No shuttle? Sehr gut!



Nix da Shuttel - alles Treten... habe seit Donnerstag schon über 5500hm gemacht!


Ich bin da einfach nicht der Typ für. Wenn ich Shuttel kann ich mir auch son verotztes E-Bike kaufen - und bevor das passiert fahre ich gar kein Rad mehr.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (18. September 2021)

In Finale shuttlen mit Mofa fahren gleich zu setzen lässt mich erstmal ne Stunde ins Kissen heulen 😢


----------



## WODAN (18. September 2021)

Toleranz ist eine seltene Tugend in der heutigen Zeit.

Ich fahre von meinem Argon GLF (letzten Winter mit Singlespeed), über mein G1, bis hin zu meinem Eboxx, alles gerne! Auch mit Lift!

Oder ist das hier mittlerweile das Liteville Forum 😉🤘


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. September 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> In Finale shuttlen mit Mofa fahren gleich zu setzen lässt mich erstmal ne Stunde ins Kissen heulen 😢




Das ist ja auch nur meine Meinung. 

Werde am Dienstag wohl auch mal einen Tag Shutteln, aber eben nicht die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (18. September 2021)

Die ganze Zeit ist auch nicht mein Ding. 
Bergab nehme ich gerne das Velo 🥳🤪


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (20. September 2021)




----------



## Evel Karnievel (20. September 2021)

extrembikerp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1341396


Ist das ne XL?


----------



## extrembikerp (21. September 2021)

Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> Ist das ne XL?


Ja


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (21. September 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (21. September 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1342842


Ein Foto von heute??


----------



## Freerider85 (25. September 2021)

Ausfahrt heute


----------



## qlaus (26. September 2021)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1345509
> Ausfahrt heute


Ist das blau Elox oder Pulver?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (26. September 2021)

Schaut nach Eloxal aus.


----------



## qlaus (26. September 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Schaut nach Eloxal aus.


Ja. Gab es das mal so von Nicolai?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (26. September 2021)

Ja Eloxal macht Nicolai doch schon ewig.


----------



## Martin1508 (26. September 2021)

qlaus schrieb:


> Ja. Gab es das mal so von Nicolai?


Das Blau gibt es leider nicht mehr. Auf Grund von Farbabweichungen an den Schweißnähten etc. hat N damals entschieden, diverse Elox-Farben aus dem Programm zu nehmen. Unter anderem Blau und Grün😉


----------



## xMARTINx (26. September 2021)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Das Blau gibt es leider nicht mehr. Auf Grund von Farbabweichungen an den Schweißnähten etc. hat N damals entschieden, diverse Elox-Farben aus dem Programm zu nehmen. Unter anderem Blau und Grün😉


Und orange...eigentlich alles ausser Titan, Bronze und schwarz


----------



## Freerider85 (26. September 2021)

Ja, mein altes ION 16 in blau elox 🤩🤩🤩
ION 15 raw
Und Saturn 14 ST in Bronze elox.

Blau elox gibt es leider nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (28. September 2021)

Letzte Tour in Finale mit dem G15






Also das Bike kann auch Höhenmeter fressen ;-)


----------



## dom_i (28. September 2021)

Respekt! An die 2.000hm mit dem G15 bin ich auch rangekommen, aber 3 sind schon ordentlich


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (28. September 2021)

Die können alle Klettern, man muss es nur wollen


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (28. September 2021)

eben, liegt nicht am Bike


----------



## aibeekey (29. September 2021)

Kill Bill und S4?

Aber Daumen rauf für die Höhenmeter. Würde ich im Leben nicht schaffen ohne Shuttle


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2021)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Kill Bill und S4?
> 
> Aber Daumen rauf für die Höhenmeter. Würde ich im Leben nicht schaffen ohne Shuttle



Kommt auf die Richtung an 

Und ich war schoh stolz das wir teilweise selber gefahren sind und einmal 700Hms beieinander hatten 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (29. September 2021)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Geh besser in eine andere Werkstatt...





aibeekey schrieb:


> Kill Bill und S4?
> 
> Aber Daumen rauf für die Höhenmeter. Würde ich im Leben nicht schaffen ohne Shuttle




Der letzte Abschnitt auf jeden Fall.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass wenn die EWS schon S3/S4 für den Cacciatore ausweist, dann ist der letzte Part von Kill Bill auf jeden Fall S4.

Aber unwichtig - die Trails sind alle genial.

Den Isallo Extasy finde ich auch genial mit dem Revendant als Abschluss- eher S2 - konnte ich auch mit dem Alutech Cheaptrick fahren :-D


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. September 2021)

3.300 Hm sind schon krass. Bin schon froh, wenn ich die 2.000 Hm gut pack.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (29. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> 3.300 Hm sind schon krass. Bin schon froh, wenn ich die 2.000 Hm gut pack.




Wenn man an einem bestimmten Punkt ist, dann geht es fast immer weiter. Ist ähnlich wie wenn man die Nacht durch macht - erst wird man immer müder und dann irgendwann kann man auch wach bleiben bis an den nächsten Abend.

Aber ich war schon platt nach der Tour - so ist es nicht.

Das ich die mit dem schweren Trail/AM Bike gemacht habe verwundert mich hingegen schon. Das nächste Mal fahre ich mal mit meinem XC Bike die 4000hm in Finale :-D


----------



## Martin1508 (29. September 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Letzte Tour in Finale mit dem G15
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1346802
> 
> ...


Super Leistung! Ich bin dieses Jahr auch einmal per Pedal hoch zum DIN. Dem Filius habe ich die Kohle fürs Shuttle gegeben und ich habe mir die Flasche Weißwein vom Vorabend aus den Beinen gefahren. Macht Laune👍🏻


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. September 2021)

Müde werde ich nicht. Aber mein Magen mag ab einem bestimmten Punkt nicht mehr. 
Nennenswerte Endorphinausschüttung habe ich selten. Aber wenn, dann pusht die natürlich schon sehr.


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Oktober 2021)

ich hab dann eher Motivations Probleme ab einem gewissen Punkt!

leider hab ich momentan kein N mehr im Stall, aber irgendwann kommt wieder eins  (aber kein HT mehr!)


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Oktober 2021)

Meine höchste Tour, 1100hm 🤣🤣🤣🤣 aber Deister hat echt was zu bieten !!!


----------



## WODAN (9. Oktober 2021)

Hardtail Love 🤘


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (9. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Oktober 2021)

@WODAN Hast du deine Beine vom Mountainbiken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (9. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> @WODAN Hast du deine Beine vom Mountainbiken?


Ja! Ich habe nur Mountainbikes 😉


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Oktober 2021)

Kein Gewichte heben oder so? 
Na dann, top Genetik.


----------



## nmk (10. Oktober 2021)

So könnte der Herbst von mir aus bleiben.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (12. Oktober 2021)

Was machst Man(n) wenn man von der Bestellung der Decals noch die andere Seite über hat?

Ist doch ganz klar:


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Was machst Man(n) wenn man von der Bestellung der Decals noch die andere Seite über hat?
> 
> Ist doch ganz klar:
> Anhang anzeigen 1353852


Und Diebe wissen sofort was man im Auto vorfindet 😉


----------



## S-H-A (12. Oktober 2021)

WODAN schrieb:


> Und Diebe wissen sofort was man im Auto vorfindet 😉


Oder im Keller, wenn man vor'm Haus parkt...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (12. Oktober 2021)

WODAN schrieb:


> Und Diebe wissen sofort was man im Auto vorfindet 😉



Dann klauen Sie zumindest etwas vernünftiges 
Aber die haben es doch eh nur auf die TOP-Marken wie Canyon, YT und Cube abgesehen - Nicolai kann doch mit denen nicht mithalten.



S-H-A schrieb:


> Oder im Keller, wenn man vor'm Haus parkt...



Doof nur das ich keinen Keller habe, stehen sie bei meinem Mieter in der Wohnung, können dem seine Geckos klauen aber sonst....


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Dann klauen Sie zumindest etwas vernünftiges
> Aber die haben es doch eh nur auf die TOP-Marken wie Canyon, YT und Cube abgesehen - Nicolai kann doch mit denen nicht mithalten.
> 
> 
> ...


Das mit Cube,YT und den ganzen Asia Bombern stimmt.
🤣

Die Maschinenbau Optik ist halt eher etwas für Kenner und bei Dieben nicht so beliebt 😉


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2021)

Zurück zum Thema: ION Effigear

Größe L mit Works Comp. Steuersatz, Mullet, Dorado für 29" getravelt.

An der Übersetzung muss ich noch etwas optimieren, da es vormals ein altes Teambike war und sogar das Effigear auf 7 Gänge reduziert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2021)

WODAN schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema: ION Effigear
> 
> Größe L mit Works Comp. Steuersatz, Mullet, Dorado für 29" getravelt.
> 
> An der Übersetzung muss ich noch etwas optimieren, da es vormals ein altes Teambike war und sogar das Effigear auf 7 Gänge reduziert wurde.



Haben sie den Schaltweg auf 7 Gänge gekürzt oder einfach 2, bzw. 4 Zahnräder entfernt?
Auf 8 und einen Leergang hatte ich auch mal angedacht. Aber eben um die Schaltung zu entkoppeln 

G.


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Haben sie den Schaltweg auf 7 Gänge gekürzt oder einfach 2, bzw. 4 Zahnräder entfernt?
> Auf 8 und einen Leergang hatte ich auch mal angedacht. Aber eben um die Schaltung zu entkoppeln
> 
> G.


Wurde einfach zwei Zahnräder entfernt 😉


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2021)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wurde einfach zwei Zahnräder entfernt 😉



Cool, dann stellt sich die Frage, wie fährt es sich denn ohne Gang???
Gibts einen wirklich merkbaren Unterschied zum eingelegten Gang im Holterdipolter???

G.


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Cool, dann stellt sich die Frage, wie fährt es sich denn ohne Gang???
> Gibts einen wirklich merkbaren Unterschied zum eingelegten Gang im Holterdipolter???
> 
> G.


Ich bin es ehrlich gesagt nur kurz Probe gerollt mit 7 Gängen und habe dann umgebaut 😉


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2021)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich bin es ehrlich gesagt nur kurz Probe gerollt mit 7 Gängen und habe dann umgebaut 😉




Mist 

G.


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mist
> 
> G.


Verstehe den Sinn des Umbau nicht. 150g weniger Gewicht? 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2021)

WODAN schrieb:


> Verstehe den Sinn des Umbau nicht. 150g weniger Gewicht? 🤣



Werden halt die zwei kleinen Gänge nicht gebraucht haben und wollten halt alles an Gewicht rausholen   Aber die komplette Entkopplung vom Antrieb hätte mich echt mal interessiert.

G.


----------



## WODAN (12. Oktober 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Werden halt die zwei kleinen Gänge nicht gebraucht haben und wollten halt alles an Gewicht rausholen   Aber die komplette Entkopplung vom Antrieb hätte mich echt mal interessiert.
> 
> G.


Dann würde ich eher Mal eine Drehmomentabstützung probieren 😉


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. Oktober 2021)

Unsere Argons haben sich ins Warme zurückgezogen.
Die Gustl hatte keine Platzprobleme mit dem Tacx Neo.
Die XTR Trail musste dagegen runter.
Vorn hab ich in mein Argon ne Bombtrack Gabel mit 500er Ebl. reingemacht, das wippt net so


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2021)

Au weh, das erinnert mich an etwas, was ich eigentlich auch brauche.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Au weh, das erinnert mich an etwas, was ich eigentlich auch brauche.



Auf meinem täglichen Weg hängt jetzt auch so eine 20 m2 große Tacx-Werbung und quält mich…


----------



## Marc40 (30. Oktober 2021)

Nicolai G1

Fox 38
DHX2
XT drivetrain
oneup bar
Fox dropper
SQ 611 saddle
Shimano Saint 223/180
Maxxis Assegai Exo/Vittoria Martello


----------



## Chriz87 (30. Oktober 2021)

Hab auch so einen sattel.  Sehr steil oder kommt das nur so rüber?


----------



## Marc40 (31. Oktober 2021)

Chriz87 schrieb:


> Hab auch so einen sattel.  Sehr steil oder kommt das nur so rüber?


Ja, den habe ich gewollt steiler gestellt. Er sollte mit dem vorderem Teil (nicht die Höcker hinten) in der Waagerechten stehen, wenn ich mit 30% bei 162 mm im SAG sitze. Hat bei meinem alten Bike so gepasst. Hier muss ich den eingestellten Winkel noch testen.


----------



## FZ1 (31. Oktober 2021)




----------



## xMARTINx (31. Oktober 2021)

Braunlage ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FZ1 (31. Oktober 2021)

Richtig erkannt 
Hab die Woche nochmal den Harz besucht.


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Oktober 2021)

Lang keinen mehr getroffen der in Braunlage war. Wie fandest es ?


----------



## S-H-A (31. Oktober 2021)




----------



## FZ1 (31. Oktober 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Lang keinen mehr getroffen der in Braunlage war. Wie fandest es ?


Naja, generell ist das schon teuer dort (5mal Lift 25euro).
Und Liebe fehlt dort auch, die Strecken wirken ungepflegt.
Aber die Abfahrten sind relativ lang und schnell.
Viele Wurzeln und Steine, halt Natur belassen.
Kann mal mal mitnehmen, aber zu viele Wanderer und alles im allen nicht toll.
Da ist der MBS-X Park besser und empfehlenswerter.


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Oktober 2021)

FZ1 schrieb:


> Naja, generell ist das schon teuer dort (5mal Lift 25euro).
> Und Liebe fehlt dort auch, die Strecken wirken ungepflegt.
> Aber die Abfahrten sind relativ lang und schnell.
> Viele Wurzeln und Steine, halt Natur belassen.
> ...


Da war ich Samstag. Schade das sich in Braunlage einfach nix ändert bei dem potential. Doch eines...es wird immer teurer


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (7. November 2021)

Willkommen in der Familie!
Was man nicht alles so mitnimmt wenn man mal in Mehle ist 😉


----------



## cluso (10. November 2021)

Wollte mehr Farbe.
Daher tschüss Liteville...und hallo Nicolai.





Erste Einstellfahrt..macht Spaß das Teil.


----------



## Chriz87 (11. November 2021)

Kumpel hat sich ein ca 12jahre altes Helius gekauft.
Nach dem reinigen und schmieren des Hinterbaus ist das Spiel weg. 
Wirklich gut verarbeitet....
Noch ein Grund mehr sich einen saturn Rahmen zu ordern


----------



## peter_wiesbaden (14. November 2021)

auch bei mir .... good bye Liteville 301 .... hello ION g15 .... das geilste Bike, dass ich je gefahren bin. heute in Willingen eingefahren ... totally stoked


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (15. November 2021)

Bunt aber hat was, viel Spass !!


----------



## Stuntfrosch (15. November 2021)

Die Farbkombi find ich klasse


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (15. November 2021)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1368732
> Willkommen in der Familie!
> Was man nicht alles so mitnimmt wenn man mal in Mehle ist 😉


Schick!
Fährste mit der Lenkerposition Trial oder macht das die Perspektive?


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (15. November 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Schick!
> Fährste mit der Lenkerposition Trial oder macht das die Perspektive?


Liegt daran dass die verrückten hier ständig Bäume in die Trails ziehen 😉
Nur mit dem EXT bin ich noch nicht warm.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (15. November 2021)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Liegt daran dass die verrückten hier ständig Bäume in die Trails ziehen 😉


Mit Backwheelhops kommt man auch irgendwie den Berg runter, wer will schon rollen? 


Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Nur mit dem EXT bin ich noch nicht warm.


Wo klemmt's?


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (17. November 2021)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Wo klemmt's?


Nach den letzten zwei Trail Tagen ists sehr viel besser geworden.
Dämpfer gefällt so langsam. Nur den 12mm LSC-Knob muss mir mal einer von der Sinnigkeit erklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (27. November 2021)

Komplett fertig der Gerät 😍
...bis auf die Tech4 V4, die erst im April kommt.


----------



## WODAN (27. November 2021)

Frische Farbe zurück aus Mehle. 
Grüngrau RAL7009


----------



## Stuntfrosch (27. November 2021)

Cool, eigenen Rahmen beschichten lassen? Wie heißt die Farbe?


----------



## WODAN (27. November 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Cool, eigenen Rahmen beschichten lassen? Wie heißt die Farbe?


Farbe heißt Grüngrau RAL7009.
Rahmen war vorher RAW und ich wollte Mal etwas Anderes. Auch da ist das Nicolai Team behilflich! 😉


----------



## Tony- (2. Dezember 2021)

Hätte jemand eine schöne Seitenansicht von seinem 29" Saturn 14 ST in Größe M?


----------



## jobra (2. Dezember 2021)

Mein Saturn 14 ST in Größe M


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2021)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (10. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Stuntfrosch (11. Dezember 2021)

Seit heute habe ich auch am G1 den Dirty Dan. Ein Hammer Reifen für den Bergischen Matsch Winter.


----------



## lambdarider (11. Dezember 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Seit heute habe ich auch am G1 den Dirty Dan. Ein Hammer Reifen für den Bergischen Matsch Winter.


Besser als der wetscream ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (11. Dezember 2021)

lambdarider schrieb:


> Besser als der wetscream ?


Das kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.
In 29 gibt es ihn nur mit Super Downhill Karkasse, er lässt sich aber trotzdem noch einigermaßen auf Asphalt treten.


----------



## blitzfitz (12. Dezember 2021)

Mit dem ION16 im Winter Wonderland. 😊


----------



## detlefracing (15. Dezember 2021)

G1 in natürlicher Umgebung


----------



## Stuntfrosch (15. Dezember 2021)

detlefracing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1387726
> G1 in natürlicher Umgebung


Ist bei euch der Regen kaputt?


----------



## Moosstolle (20. Dezember 2021)

Hab meinen Neffen ein schönes Argon GTB gebaut. Gewicht 11,3 kg mit Pedale und klingel....


----------



## Moosstolle (21. Dezember 2021)

Noch 2 Bilder im Licht...


----------



## Martin31008 (31. Dezember 2021)

Meine Flotte hängt an der Wand… Bei dem Wetter bin ich eher mit dem E-Bike unterwegs


----------



## qlaus (31. Dezember 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Meine Flotte hängt an der Wand… Bei dem Wetter bin ich eher mit dem E-Bike unterwegs
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1395234


Ich bin schwer beeindruckt! Hast du schon mal eine Suchtberatung in Erwägung gezogen? Oder kommst du mit der Selbsthilfegruppe hier zurecht? 😊

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch! Bleibt gesund!


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (31. Dezember 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moosstolle (6. Januar 2022)

Bike ist angekommen, jetzt rollt es in Leipzig rum...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. Januar 2022)

Schick, ein Argon GTB?

Die Laufräder habe ich auch gerade bestellt, waren so verlockenden günstig.


----------



## Moosstolle (7. Januar 2022)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Schick, ein Argon GTB?
> 
> Die Laufräder habe ich auch gerade bestellt, waren so verlockenden günstig.


Ja das Argon GTB, laufradsatz ist von tune, eigentlich wollte ich grüne Naben. Hab aber dann wirklich günstig den mit schwarzer Nabe vorne, Silber hinten bekommen. Passt auch toll mit der schwarzen gabel und den raw Rahmen...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. Januar 2022)

Sauber. Gefällt mir das Bike. Das ist Größe "M" schätze ich jetzt mal?!


----------



## Moosstolle (7. Januar 2022)

Hab das Fahrrad mit dem syntace space force vorbau ausgestattet. So kann man das Fahrrad schön in die Wohnung stellen und den lenker schnell und einfach verdrehen


----------



## Moosstolle (7. Januar 2022)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Sauber. Gefällt mir das Bike. Das ist Größe "M" schätze ich jetzt mal?!


Ja Grösse M. Mein Neffe ist 178cm...
Ich bin 180cm, bei mir passt sowohl M als auch L. Auf dem Grossen fühl ich mich jedoch als ehemaliger Enduro-moto Fahrer wohler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. Januar 2022)

Ja sauber. Ich stehe bei Nicolai immer zwischen L und XL. Habe das GTB als "Tailor-Made" mit GLF Hinterbau (somit ein gutes Stück kürzer) und einem etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel. Fahr das Teil total gerne - bis jetzt bin ich total happy damit.

Meine beiden anderen Nicolais (beides Fullys) fahre ich in "L" da ich das Kompaktere Format bei Abfahrten mehr schätze.


----------



## Moosstolle (7. Januar 2022)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Ja sauber. Ich stehe bei Nicolai immer zwischen L und XL. Habe das GTB als "Tailor-Made" mit GLF Hinterbau (somit ein gutes Stück kürzer) und einem etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel. Fahr das Teil total gerne - bis jetzt bin ich total happy damit.
> 
> Meine beiden anderen Nicolais (beides Fullys) fahre ich in "L" da ich das Kompaktere Format bei Abfahrten mehr schätze.


Scheint ja echt ein fieses Virus zu sein, die Nicolai-variante, gibt's eine Impfung dagegen? Ich leide auch sehr, ist auch mein 3. Nicolai, neben 2 eboxxen.
Lustigerweise wars diesmal nix mit monatelangen dahinfiebern, bis das bike endlich kommt: von der Idee bis zur Fertigstellung hat es dann doch nur 3 Wochen gedauert. Mein erstes selbst aufgebautes rad, hat super spass gemacht...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. Januar 2022)

Bei mir müssen die Bikes immer selbst gebaut sein... wenn es denn mal ein komplettes Rad gab, dann wurde es zerlegt und der Rahmen von Grund auf neu aufgebaut.


----------



## cluso (10. Januar 2022)

Moosstolle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1390118Hab meinen Neffen ein schönes Argon GTB gebaut. Gewicht 11,3 kg mit Pedale und klingel....



Kann man sich noch als Neffe bei dir bewerben?


----------



## Moosstolle (10. Januar 2022)

cluso schrieb:


> Kann man sich noch als Neffe bei dir bewerben?


Nö hab schon genug Neffen, probiers als Nichte... 
Na im Ernst: Hab ihm natürlich nicht das Fahrrad geschenkt, ich habs ihm nur zusammen gebaut, bezahlen muss er selbst... Also somit doch nicht sooo toll als Onkel...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. Januar 2022)

Moosstolle schrieb:


> Nö hab schon genug Neffen, probiers als Nichte...
> Na im Ernst: Hab ihm natürlich nicht das Fahrrad geschenkt, ich habs ihm nur zusammen gebaut, bezahlen muss er selbst... Also somit doch nicht sooo toll als Onkel...


Böhser Onkel!!!


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. Januar 2022)

Vincent zeigt mal wieder, was Nicolai so hat:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. Januar 2022)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Vincent zeigt mal wieder, was Nicolai so hat:


"Damit du auch bei 70km/h die Hände vom Lenker nehmen kannst", da hab ich mich weggeschmissen!


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Januar 2022)

Ihr Lieblingssatz um alles abzumoderieren : OK cool 

Das grüne G1 hatte was


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Januar 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> "Damit du auch bei 70km/h die Hände vom Lenker nehmen kannst", da hab ich mich weggeschmissen!


Du nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (17. Januar 2022)

So, die lieben Kleinen sollen es ja mal besser haben als wir. Mein altes Ion16 (2015) für den Filius reaktiviert. Das krasse ist, dass die alte Geometrie den Medium Rahmen nach heutigen Gesichtspunkten wie einen Small Rahmen aussehen lassen. Passt also einem 12jährigen fast ganz gut.

Bike und Rahmen komplett zerlegt, gereinigt und gefettet. Dann meine alte Eagle drauf (die ist echt noch richtig gut, regelmäßig Kette wechseln lohnt also), kurzer Hope Vorbau drauf und Syntace Lenker gekürzt. Im Bikemarkt eine tolle KS Lev Integra 125mm geschossen. Paar Farbkleckse auf seinen Wunsch und ab dafür…Bessere Bilder kommen


----------



## WODAN (17. Januar 2022)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So, die lieben Kleinen sollen es ja mal besser haben als wir. Mein altes Ion16 (2015) für den Filius reaktiviert. Das krasse ist, dass die alte Geometrie den Medium Rahmen nach heutigen Gesichtspunkten wie einen Small Rahmen aussehen lassen. Passt also einem 12jährigen fast ganz gut.
> 
> Bike und Rahmen komplett zerlegt, gereinigt und gefettet. Dann meine alte Eagle drauf (die ist echt noch richtig gut, regelmäßig Kette wechseln lohnt also), kurzer Hope Vorbau drauf und Syntace Lenker gekürzt. Im Bikemarkt eine tolle KS Lev Integra 125mm geschossen. Paar Farbkleckse auf seinen Wunsch und ab dafür…Bessere Bilder kommen


Wow, schickes Bike! 

Ich baue gerade meinem 10 Jahre alten Junior ein ION18 in S auf. Bilder folgen 🤘👍


----------



## Freefall79 (19. Januar 2022)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/20211210_145435-jpg.1385770/



Hat jemand von Euch noch sowas in der Art (Argon AM) für 26" Laufräder (<- ja, die unfahrbare Laufradgröße) und Rahmengröße XL herumliegen?


----------



## Lucky3176 (19. Januar 2022)

Ein sehr feines Buch...👌🍻


----------



## WODAN (20. Januar 2022)

Eines meiner Projekte für 2022 🤘


----------



## numinisflo (29. Januar 2022)

Nach einigen Jahren Abstinenz kann ich endlich mal wieder ein Nicolai mein Eigen nennen.

Bin richtig glücklich mit dem Rad. Allerdings bin ich noch nicht gefahren, es war ein ziemlicher Schnellschuss. Daher ist die Zufriedenheit bisher auf die Optik bezogen.









Ist mein erstes Radl in raw. Gibt es irgendwas zu beachten bezüglich der Pflege?


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2022)

Tolles Rad ! Viel Spaß mit der Rakete !
Ein Gebrauchtkauf ?


----------



## numinisflo (29. Januar 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Tolles Rad ! Viel Spaß mit der Rakete !
> Ein Gebrauchtkauf ?


Ja war mehr oder weniger irgendwie Zufall. Ist aber im Prinzip fast ungefahren kein Verschleiß erkennbar.

Ersetzt mein Vertex.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (30. Januar 2022)

Das stand doch noch bis demletzt Bein Kleinanzeigen für 3800€ drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (2. Februar 2022)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Das stand doch noch bis demletzt Bein Kleinanzeigen für 3800€ drin.


Was war letze Preis?


----------



## Zweizudrei (25. Februar 2022)

Ich freu mich auf die schnellen Abendrunden mit meinem Neuzugang.  

Argon GTB in XXL


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. März 2022)

Hab mein Saturn 14 reingeschmuggelt


----------



## Stuntfrosch (6. März 2022)

Heute das erste Mal richtig genutzt.
Bis auf die Tech4 inzwischen komplett.
Einzig der Mudguard wird noch wegen extremer Hässlichkeit geändert.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. März 2022)

Was für eine elox Farbe ist das nochmal?


----------



## WODAN (6. März 2022)

Mein neues (gebrauchtes) Pumptrack Bike.
Ex Teambike 🤘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (6. März 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Was für eine elox Farbe ist das nochmal?


Titan


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. März 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Titan


Ah, danke! Sieht im Konfigurator auf Nicolai wesentlich dunkler aus, finde es in natura hier besser!


----------



## xMARTINx (7. März 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ah, danke! Sieht im Konfigurator auf Nicolai wesentlich dunkler aus, finde es in natura hier besser!


Das schwankt auch etwas, gibt hellere und dunklere


----------



## dogdaysunrise (15. März 2022)

Nachdem ich 4 Monate auf Kurbel und Schaltwerk gewartet habe, halte ich es einfach nicht mehr aus noch anderthalb Monate zu warten und hab mir einfach den Laufradsatz vom Saturn geklaut, damit ich die Kiste einfach mal fahren kann.
G1, L, 29/29.


----------



## KriZer (15. März 2022)

@dogdaysunrise  wenn ich fragen darf, wie groß bist du? Welche Schrittlänge hast du? Ich schwanke zwischen L und M.
besten Dank


----------



## Stuntfrosch (15. März 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Nachdem ich 4 Monate auf Kurbel und Schaltwerk gewartet habe, halte ich es einfach nicht mehr aus noch anderthalb Monate zu warten und hab mir einfach den Laufradsatz vom Saturn geklaut, damit ich die Kiste einfach mal fahren kann.
> G1, L, 29/29.
> Anhang anzeigen 1438201


Na endlich


----------



## dogdaysunrise (15. März 2022)

KriZer schrieb:


> @dogdaysunrise  wenn ich fragen darf, wie groß bist du? Welche Schrittlänge hast du? Ich schwanke zwischen L und M.
> besten Dank


186cm mit 89er Schrittlänge. Das bike hat 400er Vecnum und 165er Kurbel. Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Marc40 (16. März 2022)

KriZer schrieb:


> @dogdaysunrise  wenn ich fragen darf, wie groß bist du? Welche Schrittlänge hast du? Ich schwanke zwischen L und M.
> besten Dank


Ich hab das G1 in L. 
Ich bin 182 cm, 86 cm SL.
Fahre 165 mm Kurbel und 175 mm Fox-Dropper. Hab aber immer noch locker min. 5 cm Luft zum Versenken der Dropper am Sattelrohr (Sattel SQlab 612). Hätte also auch ne 210 mm Oneup gepasst.


----------



## reitera (16. März 2022)




----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2022)

Ein farbiges Bild wäre noch cool !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. März 2022)

Ich könnte am Saturn und G1 die neue OneUp mit 240mm fahren.


----------



## lambdarider (16. März 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ein farbiges Bild wäre noch cool !


Wobei die intend in sw besser aussieht 😉


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. März 2022)

Hatte auch überlegt damals eine RAW Intend zu verbauen, von daher fände ich ein Foto in Farbe auch toll. Aktuell scheint Cornelius nur noch schwarz anzubieten.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (17. März 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich könnte am Saturn und G1 die neue OneUp mit 240mm fahren.


Bei mir wären es 280er.
Bin mit den 212er Vecnums aber mega zufrieden.


----------



## detlefracing (17. März 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Bei mir wären es 280er.
> Bin mit den 212er Vecnums aber mega zufrieden.



Kann die Vecnums auch empfehlen, super zuverlässig und top Verarbeitung.


----------



## reitera (17. März 2022)

Servus Zusammen, 

normalerweise darf es immer im Keller frisch poliert schlafen, aber dieser wird gerade mit Parkett zum Gästezimmer umgebaut. So muss es den Saharasand ertragen. Hier wie gewünscht in Farbe. Gruss


----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2022)

Geile Kiste !


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. März 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Geile Kiste !


Tegernseeer 🤩👍🤘👌✌️
Das Rad ist aber auch sehr schön 😍 😉😉😉😉


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. März 2022)

Rad ist Mega 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (19. März 2022)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Tegernseeer 🤩👍🤘👌✌️
> Das Rad ist aber auch sehr schön 😍 😉😉😉😉


ist das dein Ehemaliges?


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. März 2022)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ist das dein Ehemaliges?


Nö, ich hatte die Ronny Racing Edition.


----------



## reitera (19. März 2022)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ist das dein Ehemaliges?


Nicht dass ich wüsste. Ich bin Erstbesitzer.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. März 2022)




----------



## JJ84 (24. März 2022)

Samson schrieb:


> Nun kann ich mein Baby auch endlich zeigen:
> Saturn 14
> Bronze Elox + Titan Extra Love
> Fox-Fahrwerk
> ...


sehr geil !


----------



## S-H-A (26. März 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altiplano (28. März 2022)

reitera schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> normalerweise darf es immer im Keller frisch poliert schlafen, aber dieser wird gerade mit Parkett zum Gästezimmer umgebaut. So muss es den Saharasand ertragen. Hier wie gewünscht in Farbe. Gruss
> Anhang anzeigen 1439304
> ...


Cooles Bike, richtig schade dass die Gabel nicht mehr in Silber angeboten wird.


----------



## reitera (30. März 2022)

Da gebe ich dir Recht. Evtl. gab es Gemeckere über die raw Oberfläche, ich weiss es aber nicht. Für mich passt die Gabel vom Design und Haptik zu 100% zum Nicolai. Und nebenbei ist die Funktion top. wegen dem Invest habe ich sicher 1 Jahr lang hin und her überlegt, aber ich freue mich jedes Mal, wenn ich am N vorbeigehe.


----------



## th2or (8. April 2022)

Servus miteinander, 

gestatten: th2or. Nettes Forum, freut mich. 

Nach Wechsel von Wiesmann Thurot (Stahlsahne in Dino-Geo) > Heirat / Job / 11 Jahre Kinder im Anhänger / Rennrad > Liteville 301 Mk12 ("Woah, geilo!") > Liteville 301 Mk15.3 > wegen diesem Forum bei > Nicolai G1 gelandet (29er, XXL, Modell 2022, Fox 38, EXT Storia).

Very nice.... es gibt im Vorarlberg gibt es nun ein gefühlt noch eeewig langes Enduro das der Fahrer noch lernt durch die Spitzkehren der Home Trails zu fädeln bis der Bikepark aufmacht. Wo es richtig steil ist aber fährt die lange Front galant, endlich keine HR-Stollen mehr die meine Hosen fressen! 

Reach, so viel Reach! Das ist mal ein Rad bei dem die Hände nicht auf den Knien liegen.

Jüngst wieder fett Schnee ab 1000m, also unten bleiben und den liechtensteiner Hügel hinterm Haus auf- und abrollen. Da war das Gewicht eher zehrend, und das Bike ist halb eingeschlafen. Da macht das H3 mehr Laune, aber das G1 es steil, schnell und grob mag war bekannt. Sei hiermit bestätigt.

Bergauf im Wiegetritt wesentlich besser als das 301, trotz mehr an Masse. Federgabel und Dämpfer sind wirklich exzellent mit dem Rad abgestimmt und obwohl ich noch wenig Zeit in die Abstimmung gesteckt habe klebt die Maschine am Boden. 

Danke für die Inspiration einen Wechsel an Bikemarken zu wagen.

Bis bald,
th2or


----------



## qlaus (9. April 2022)

Hach, Alu in schwarzweiß ist einfach nicht zu toppen 😊


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (1. Mai 2022)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Mai 2022)

Und für @lambdarider


----------



## lambdarider (3. Mai 2022)

Sehr schick , hätte ich gern mal live gesehen


----------



## JJ84 (3. Mai 2022)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Mai 2022)

lambdarider schrieb:


> Sehr schick , hätte ich gern mal live gesehen


Kannst du doch


----------



## lambdarider (4. Mai 2022)

Wir arbeiten dran, ok 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (4. Mai 2022)

Auf jeden. Ich werde auch nochmal "rüber" kommen. Und nach jnserer letzten Tour müssen wir einfach nochmal eine zusammen drehen.
Vll. Im Stadtwald wo wir uns ursprünglich mal kennengelernt habe. Weiss noch da hatte ich noch das G16.


----------



## lambdarider (4. Mai 2022)

Stadtwald ist immer ne Option😉


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (4. Mai 2022)

Auf jeden.

Aber hier sind eben auch sehr schöne Trails... aber wir bekommen des schon noch hin.


----------



## project-light (4. Mai 2022)

Auch mal was ohne Farbe


----------



## jobraun (13. Mai 2022)

Servus zusammen, ich habe aktuell eine Hope Sattelklemme an meinem G1 verbaut. Jedoch mag mir die momentan nicht mehr so recht gefallen. Habe auf den Bildern öfters die Tune Schraubwürger gesehen, welche mir echt gut gefällt, da sehr dezent. Verglichen mit der Hope ist sie schon sehr filigran. Kann mir jdm seine Langzeiterfahrungen mitteilen. Habe etwas Sorge, dass das im Gelände ja hält. Habt ihr einen Richtwert mit wieviel Nm Uhr sie  anzieht?


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2022)

Der Schraubwürger wird mit 5Nm max. festgezogen.


----------



## Simbl (13. Mai 2022)

Schraubwürger ist top. Hab ich an zig Rädern gehabt und hatte nie Probleme


----------



## project-light (13. Mai 2022)

ja, Schraubwürger macht bei mir auch keine Probleme, ziehe nach Gefühl fest.


----------



## Spezialeis (13. Mai 2022)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. An zwei Fahrrädern.a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (25. Mai 2022)

Kommt noch - erst mal ein weniger gustieren!


----------



## Jack22001 (26. Mai 2022)

Mein gutes Bass von 1998 (Rahmen) zeigt sich auf einer seiner Abschiedstouren nochmals von seiner Schokoladenseite. Leider ist das Steuerrohr hin (4 cm Riss von oben an). Der Rahmen wird durch das Argon GLF Pi ersetzt und der GLF erstmal mit Parts des Bass aufgebaut.
Im Hintergrund die Rigi und der Zuger See.
Freue mich schon auf den GLF Pi aber werd das Bass vermissen....


----------



## Stuntfrosch (6. Juli 2022)

Mit Stolz geschwelltem Bauch:
Bremse, Lenker, Stütze und Getränk sind neu. Und sogar (relativ) geputzt.


----------



## pommes5 (7. Juli 2022)

Der eine oder andere hat's vielleicht im Saturn-Thread schon gesehen. Hier zentral auch nochmal: Mein Saturn 16. Nähere Details stehen im Saturn-Thread.


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (16. Juli 2022)

Mein Arbeitstier. 
Würde gern ggf. Noch auf Full 29er umbauen. 
Zustand ist sonst so final. Größe L knappe 16kg


----------



## WODAN (28. Juli 2022)

Mal wieder mein finnisches Argon AM im Einsatz. Mulet 27,5"/26" 🤘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc40 (29. Juli 2022)

jobraun schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, ich habe aktuell eine Hope Sattelklemme an meinem G1 verbaut. Jedoch mag mir die momentan nicht mehr so recht gefallen. Habe auf den Bildern öfters die Tune Schraubwürger gesehen, welche mir echt gut gefällt, da sehr dezent. Verglichen mit der Hope ist sie schon sehr filigran. Kann mir jdm seine Langzeiterfahrungen mitteilen. Habe etwas Sorge, dass das im Gelände ja hält. Habt ihr einen Richtwert mit wieviel Nm Uhr sie  anzieht?


Keine Probleme mit dem TUNE Würger am G1.


----------



## Spezialeis (29. Juli 2022)

jobraun schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, ich habe aktuell eine Hope Sattelklemme an meinem G1 verbaut. Jedoch mag mir die momentan nicht mehr so recht gefallen. Habe auf den Bildern öfters die Tune Schraubwürger gesehen, welche mir echt gut gefällt, da sehr dezent. Verglichen mit der Hope ist sie schon sehr filigran. Kann mir jdm seine Langzeiterfahrungen mitteilen. Habe etwas Sorge, dass das im Gelände ja hält. Habt ihr einen Richtwert mit wieviel Nm Uhr sie  anzieht?


Seit Ende 2018 ohne Probleme im Einsatz. Drehmoment gemäss Laserbeschriftung. 5Nm glaube ich.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2022)

Hab an allen Nicos Würger, allerdings mit Hebel. Aber auch noch nie Probleme gehabt. Würger beste 

Edit: Mein ältester Würger dürfte weit über 10 Jahren alt sein und mein neuester über 6 Jahre, da er am aktuellen GPI im Dauereinsatz ist.

G.


----------



## pommes5 (1. August 2022)

Hatte vor 12 Jahren oder so mal nen Würger Schnellspanner (am Nox Rahmen). Die Kombi hat nie richtig gehalten und der Hebel ist dann beim Versuch, ihn fester anzuziehen, irgendwann gebrochen.


----------



## WODAN (1. August 2022)

Pumptrack Session mit dem BMXTB Race 🤘


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. August 2022)

Ich zeig mal was ich für eine Woche habe. Wird, bevor ich das Testrad wieder zurückbringe, zurückgebaut auf MT8 mit BY Divine. Die nächsten Tage werden zeigen, ob ich mir dann das neue Saturn 11 als Rahmenset bestelle. Teile für ein DC liegen alle schon da.


----------



## Bacara (7. August 2022)

Hab mich heute mit meinen Bruder getroffen, knapp 11 Jahre dazwischen  Also den Rädern, nicht uns


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. August 2022)

_

_

Gerade in Lermoos unterwegs statt Norddeutschland…


----------



## Jack22001 (8. August 2022)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Mein gutes Bass von 1998 (Rahmen) zeigt sich auf einer seiner Abschiedstouren nochmals von seiner Schokoladenseite. Leider ist das Steuerrohr hin (4 cm Riss von oben an). Der Rahmen wird durch das Argon GLF Pi ersetzt und der GLF erstmal mit Parts des Bass aufgebaut.
> Im Hintergrund die Rigi und der Zuger See.
> Freue mich schon auf den GLF Pi aber werd das Bass vermissen.... Anhang anzeigen 1485854


So der würdige Bass Nachfolger: das GLF Pi in S ist vor wenigen Minuten fertig geworden. 


Raw / Orange
Bremsadapter raw geschliffen / Magura Ringe und Kettenstreben-Bremszughalter silber lackiert (Revel Modellbaufarbe)
Pike Bremsleitungshalter silber lackiert
Jagwire Silber Stahlreflex Look Züge silber / transparente Kabelbinder
ODI Griffe rechts gekürzt / Endkappen O in silber lackiert (war weiss)
Magura Aufkleber müssen noch runter von den Bremsggriffen
Reverse Bremsscheiben im Magura klassischen Design
Vecnum N Sattelstütze mit "Nivo"

Lenker, LRS inkl. Reifen sowie Getriebe vom Bestand, alles andere nagelneu und so schön sauber


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2022)

Schön schön  Gibts einen Grund warumste net einfach einen kurzen ODi genommen hast?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (8. August 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schön schön  Gibts einen Grund warumste net einfach einen kurzen ODi genommen hast?
> 
> G.


ja, war ausverkauft mit den silbernen Schellen


----------



## Jack22001 (10. August 2022)

Sorry ich schon wieder:

Ich habe mir eigene Labels für die Magura Trail gebaut, damit ich das Blau los werde.
Seht selbst


----------



## Spezialeis (10. August 2022)

Bin aktuell in Jamnica, Slowenien. Sehr wurzelig die Gegend. Das G16 hat vor kurzem einen neuen Sattel bekommen, da der SQLab 611 Ergowave Active nach gut 4 Jahren an einer Strebe gebrochen ist.
Irgendwann wird die Raceface Atlas Kurbel durch eine Hope Evo ersetzt. Aber ansonsten ist es fertig. Brauche oder will nichts neues / anderes.


----------



## Tomasek (12. August 2022)

G15 mit neue Teile.Enve 50mm Vorbau und Push Einheit.


----------



## Jack22001 (15. August 2022)

Erstes Gelände fürs neue GLF Pi: Rigi Dächli


----------



## Martin1508 (24. August 2022)

Wird mein erstes Hardtail seit 1995. Ick freu ma👍🏻


----------



## Hanswirt (26. August 2022)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wird mein erstes Hardtail seit 1995. Ick freu ma👍🏻Anhang anzeigen 1538826


Große Klasse! Ist das schwarz Elox und wie nennen sich die Decals? Danke


----------



## nicbmxtb (26. August 2022)

Hanswirt schrieb:


> Große Klasse! Ist das schwarz Elox und wie nennen sich die Decals? Danke


dürfte Ronny Racing Design sein


----------



## nicbmxtb (26. August 2022)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wird mein erstes Hardtail seit 1995. Ick freu ma👍🏻Anhang anzeigen 1538826


Hi, ein GAM in welcher Größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (26. August 2022)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> Hi, ein GAM in welcher Größe?


Jap, ein GAM in Large. Bin 181cm und Large funktioniert in Kombi mit 40mm Vorbau super. Fahre das Saturn 14 ST in ähnlichem Setup. Aufbau kommt, mir fehlt noch das VR😂


----------



## Martin1508 (26. August 2022)

Hanswirt schrieb:


> Große Klasse! Ist das schwarz Elox und wie nennen sich die Decals? Danke


Jap! Ronny Racing und Schwarz Elox👍🏻


----------



## Freefall79 (30. August 2022)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch noch sowas in der Art (Argon AM) für 26" Laufräder (<- ja, die unfahrbare Laufradgröße) und Rahmengröße XL herumliegen?



Die Hoffnung zuckt noch, und ich habe mittlerweile präzise Infos, was genau ich suche.

Ich suche ein *2013er Argon AM* in XL, das laut TechSheet die Eckdaten mitbringt, die ich mir vorstelle.

Leute, mal im Ernst  : Einen XL Rahmen mit einem 26"-LRS zu fahren... wer macht denn heute noch so etwas?! 

Viele Grüße und ich würde mich über sachdienliche Hinweise freuen.
Thomas

PS: Es würde in Gesellschaft eines Argon CX nächtigen; für artgerechte Haltung und Unterbringung bürge ich.


----------



## connerthesaint (9. September 2022)

Feinheiten müssen noch gemacht werden aber derzeit schon Liebe 🥰🤘


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. September 2022)

Ich mag einfach unser ION20


----------



## Feanor90 (16. September 2022)

Initialaufbau, musste schnell gehen da es in den Urlaub ging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (16. September 2022)

Schick, war das einer der Sales Rahmen ? Hingbin der farbkombi auf der Hausmesse


----------



## Feanor90 (16. September 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Schick, war das einer der Sales Rahmen ? Hingbin der farbkombi auf der Hausmesse


Jep war er. Hatte allerdings noch mein DC in der Pipeline und habe ewig auf die Kurbel und Gabel warten müssen


----------



## xMARTINx (16. September 2022)

Fand ich dort schon ganz cool auch mit der tugfuhrungbin 2 Farben


----------



## Feanor90 (16. September 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Fand ich dort schon ganz cool auch mit der tugfuhrungbin 2 Farben


Ja war bei mir auch liebe auf den ersten Blick. In Verbindung mit den Jagwire Elite Zügen passt das gut, das gefädele war nur nervig.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. September 2022)

Geil! Da muss fast ein "Why so serious?" Aufkleber drauf.


----------



## trailterror (16. September 2022)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1551962
> 
> Initialaufbau, musste schnell gehen da es in den Urlaub ging.



🤘
Nur muss mMn das anhängsel samt sram band ab


----------



## Feanor90 (16. September 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Geil! Da muss fast ein "Why so serious?" Aufkleber drauf.


Aber nur fast


----------



## Feanor90 (16. September 2022)

trailterror schrieb:


> 🤘
> Nur muss mMn das anhängsel samt sram band ab


Leistet gute Dienste. Pumpe wird allerdings einer anderen weichen


----------



## Kesselkutscher (20. September 2022)

.....mein im Herbst 21 aufgegautes G1. GX, ZEB ULT 190 mm, bissel Crankbrother hier, bissel HOPE da und meine guten Laufräder von Noah Weber.

Einzig der Kettenstrebenschutz ist nicht lang genug aber da gibt´s Abhilfe. Sonst eine astreine Trail-Sänfte die quasi alles wegbügelt aber auch einer Tour mit Höhenmetern nichts entgegenzusetzen hat, sofern die anderen Zeit haben zum warten.

Zum Glück war die Werksbesichtigung bei deisem schwachsinnigen C-Theater wieder möglich, leider der Schweißer nicht da.


----------



## Feanor90 (20. September 2022)

Fährt jemand das G1 als Mullet? Bin am überlegen mal umzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (20. September 2022)

Hier ich


----------



## WODAN (20. September 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hier ich


Hier ich auch 😉


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (20. September 2022)

Fahre beides


----------



## B1H4 (20. September 2022)

Ich auch 


Feanor90 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand das G1 als Mullet? Bin am überlegen mal umzubauen.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (20. September 2022)

Ich fuhr, aber nur kurz.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (20. September 2022)

Ich fuhr, aber nur kurz


Feanor90 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand das G1 als Mullet? Bin am überlegen mal umzubauen.


Kommst Du von 29 oder 27,5 und was erhoffst Du Dir davon?


----------



## Feanor90 (20. September 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Ich fuhr, aber nur kurz
> 
> Kommst Du von 29 oder 27,5 und was erhoffst Du Dir davon?


Ich komm von 29 Zoll und erhoffe mir ein wenig mehr spritzigkeit


----------



## Feanor90 (20. September 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hier ich


Hast du nen Vergleich zu 29“?


----------



## xMARTINx (20. September 2022)

Nein bin es tatsächlich nur als Mullet gefahren. Kumpel ist beides gegeneinander gefahren, von Zeiten her absolut vernachlässigbar. Kommt halt bisschen drauf an was du mit dem Rad vor hast. Voll 29 ist bisschen mehr racelastig, mullet bisschen mehr für spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feanor90 (20. September 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Nein bin es tatsächlich nur als Mullet gefahren. Kumpel ist beides gegeneinander gefahren, von Zeiten her absolut vernachlässigbar. Kommt halt bisschen drauf an was du mit dem Rad vor hast. Voll 29 ist bisschen mehr racelastig, mullet bisschen mehr für spass.


Ah okay. Ich muss mal schauen ob mir das Experiment das Geld wert ist.


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (21. September 2022)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Ich komm von 29 Zoll und erhoffe mir ein wenig mehr spritzigkeit


Ich hatte anfangs nur Mullet Setup und das 27,5" HR steht jetzt nur noch rum. Finde das full 29er fährt sich sehr ausgeglichen und steht dem Mullet (abgesehen von ca.300g Mehrgewicht) in nichts nach.


----------



## Feanor90 (21. September 2022)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Ich hatte anfangs nur Mullet Setup und das 27,5" HR steht jetzt nur noch rum. Finde das full 29er fährt sich sehr ausgeglichen und steht dem Mullet (abgesehen von ca.300g Mehrgewicht) in nichts nach.


Naja ok Gewicht werde ich eher über Pi Rope einsparen. 27,5 hab ich eh hier stehen danke Zweitrad. Ich gucks mir mal an wenn ich aus Italien wieder da bin


----------



## Baharott (21. September 2022)

Grüße aus Leogang 🤙🏼🤟🏼


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. September 2022)

Wie fährt sich das G1 mit Air im Vergleich zu Coil?


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (22. September 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich das G1 mit Air im Vergleich zu Coil?


Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen vom Storia Lok auf X2 gewechselt und muss sagen, dass ich begeistert bin. Klar war der Storia echt feinfühlig und hatte gut Pop aber ich komm mit Luft einfach besser klar. 
Ich für meinen Teil habe das gesamte Rad besser abstimmen können als mit dem Coil und würde nicht wieder zurück wechseln wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baharott (22. September 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich das G1 mit Air im Vergleich zu Coil?



Keine Ahnung hatte nie einen Coil und vermisse es auch nicht, bzw. Funktioniert das G1 für mich persönlich perfekt mit dem Air 🤙🏼 
Heute ein paar mal die WC Strecke in Schladming gehfahren und bin von dem Setup immer wieder begeistert 🤩


----------



## Martin31008 (26. September 2022)

Aktueller Zustand Argon GLF und Saturn beide XL 29“

gruss aus Hannover


----------



## Lenny911 (26. September 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Aktueller Zustand Argon GLF und Saturn beide XL 29“
> 
> gruss aus HannoverAnhang anzeigen 1557857Anhang anzeigen 1557858


Hast du ein Gewicht zum Saturn parat?


----------



## Bacara (4. Oktober 2022)

Ich kann hier mal mein Saturn in fast finalem haha Aufbau zeigen. Bremsen kommen demnächst noch andere, schwanke gerade zwischen XT und XTR.


----------



## Hanswirt (6. Oktober 2022)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wird mein erstes Hardtail seit 1995. Ick freu ma👍🏻Anhang anzeigen 1538826


Mich würde interessieren, wie es mittlerweile aussieht. Danke


----------



## Martin1508 (6. Oktober 2022)

Hanswirt schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, wie es mittlerweile aussieht. Danke


Kommt! Laufräder hatten üblen Lieferverzug. 👍🏻


----------



## detlefracing (11. Oktober 2022)

3x Alu


----------



## jobra (19. Oktober 2022)

Auch 3 x Alu (Ion G16, Saturn ST14, Argon GAM)


----------



## alpenayatollah (19. Oktober 2022)

jobra schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1571216
> Auch 3 x Alu (Ion G16, Saturn ST14, Argon GAM)


Darf ich Fragen welche Größe das Saturn ST14 ist?


----------



## jobra (19. Oktober 2022)

siebenschlaefer schrieb:


> Darf ich Fragen welche Größe das Saturn ST14 ist?


Größe M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (24. Oktober 2022)

Endlich ist das LR hinten (hier stand Mist) gekommen. Habe fertig. Ist ganz cool geworden, finde ich.

VG


----------



## aibeekey (24. Oktober 2022)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Endlich ist das LR hinten (hier stand Mist) gekommen. Habe fertig. Ist ganz cool geworden, finde ich.
> 
> VG



Gabel-Decals unbedingt noch in Stealth oder in der Farbe wie am Rahmen machen!


----------



## Lucky3176 (25. Oktober 2022)

Für mich ein feines Gerät...


----------



## Hanswirt (26. Oktober 2022)

Sieht toll aus! Steckt da ein 29 Zoll Hinterrad drin?


----------



## Lucky3176 (26. Oktober 2022)

Jupp. Bei einer Körperlänge von 204cm ist das die bessere Wahl. Ist ein Eboxx GT1 in xxl.


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Oktober 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Gabel-Decals unbedingt noch in Stealth oder in der Farbe wie am Rahmen machen!


Nette Idee aber ich werde es eher nicht machen, da mir das bei dem Bike einfach zu viel Aufwand ist. Soll ein Daily Driver für alles sein…


----------



## dom_i (28. Oktober 2022)

Meine Vorbereitung auf den Nachwuchs 😍😅


----------



## M0xx1 (4. November 2022)

Also viel zeigen kann ich noch nicht, das kleine ist gerade am schlüpfen. 
Aber ich glaube es ist der Beginn einer wunderbaren Freundschaft. 😁


----------



## Stuntfrosch (4. November 2022)

M0xx1 schrieb:


> Also viel zeigen kann ich noch nicht, das kleine ist gerade am schlüpfen.
> Aber ich glaube es ist der Beginn einer wunderbaren Freundschaft. 😁


wie süüüüüüüssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrustyTourist (5. November 2022)

Hi, hier mein Argon GEN in Größe L, welches ich vor zwei Monaten aufgebaut habe:

Farbe: Textrure Black Matt
Gabel: Fox 36 Performance Elite 160 mm 27,5"
Dropper: Fox Transfer 150 mm
Bremsen und Antrieb: Shimano XT


----------



## pommes5 (5. November 2022)

das' ma lecker


----------



## Waldrammler (7. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen, Ich stell hier mal mein G1 vor: 

-Nicolai G1 L 29" Rahmen
-Fox X2 Float Factory 230x65mm
-Fox 38 Float Factory Grip 2 170mm 44mm Offset
- DT Swiss EX1700 30mm 29"
-Shimano XTR Schaltwerk, Schalthebel, Bremsen, Bremsscheiben, Kurbel (32T) und Kette
-Gabaruk 52T Kasette
-Conti Xynotal 2.6 DH
- Fox Transfer Factory 175mm
-SQ Lab 611 150mm Alcantara
-Reset Racing Flatstack Headset
-Hope F20 Pedale
-Ergon GD1 Griffe
-Beast Components MK1 Riser Lenker 780mm
-Tune GT35 Vorbau 35mm
-Tune Schraubwürger
-Tune AheadCap
-Fidlock Universal Flasche
Gewicht: 16,06kg


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2022)

Ein sehr schönes Rad ! Viel Spaß damit.
Für die Fidlock würde ich noch den Nicolai-Halter holen.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. November 2022)

Agron @wintergripmodus


----------



## Waldrammler (7. November 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Rad ! Viel Spaß damit.
> Für die Fidlock würde ich noch den Nicolai-Halter holen.


Vielen Dank. Ja der Universalhalter gefällt mir momentan auch noch überhaupt nicht. Da wollte ich mir selber was drucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowLa86 (13. November 2022)

Mein Saturn 11 Dreambike🫶🏻


----------



## xMARTINx (13. November 2022)

Beste Rad ...


----------



## Tomasek (14. November 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Beste Rad ...


Hallo Martin,du hast Nock Handschutz?Nock funktionieren gut?


----------



## M0xx1 (14. November 2022)

So, ich habe am Wochenende fertig gebaut. 😍

Da ich ja, wie ich in meinem Thread zum Dropper schon schrieb (der übrigens bei 240mm für 1,96cm Körpergröße super passt, danke noch mal für die Tipps), momentan nicht gerade super fit bin, tut mir jetzt nach ein wenig bunny hop und wheelie Training sowie einer kleinen Ausfahrt, erstmal richtig schön alles weh, aber so muss das 😁.


----------



## xMARTINx (14. November 2022)

Tomasek schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,du hast Nock Handschutz?Nock funktionieren gut?


Hey, ja tuen was sie sollen. Ich mag die Teile


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. November 2022)

Ist das performance elite? Fox sieht mmn viel besser ohne Kashima aus.


----------



## M0xx1 (14. November 2022)

Habe viele Teile aus einem Cube Stereo One77 Pro geschlachtet, sind diese hier:

Federgabel​ 
Fox 38 Float Performance GRIP, 3-Position w/ Micro Adjust, Tapered, 15x110mm, 170mm

Dämpfer​ 
Fox Float X2, 230x65mm, Low Speed Rebound & Compression w/ 2-Position Lever


----------



## Tomasek (23. November 2022)

Neue Kleidung😬


----------



## h0tz (25. November 2022)

1x refurbished von raw zu Silberpulver. Super Service, danke an Volker/Nicolai! 
Auf die nächsten 50k 😁


----------



## Tomasek (28. November 2022)

Neu Geschenk für G15😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reitera (5. Dezember 2022)

Am Wochenende die neue Garbaruk Kurbel eingebaut. Race Face liegt nun im Müll mit delaminiertem Insert.


----------



## dom_i (8. Dezember 2022)

Heute war es soweit, ich habe an meinem N gebohrt…


----------



## bruelltaube (8. Dezember 2022)

reitera schrieb:


> Am Wochenende die neue Garbaruk Kurbel eingebaut. Race Face liegt nun im Müll mit delaminiertem Insert.Anhang anzeigen 1597148Anhang anzeigen 1597149Anhang anzeigen 1597150


Finde das Gewicht verdammt sexy. 

Hast du mal eine vollständige Seitenansicht, wie das Silber zum Rahmen passt?


----------



## reitera (10. Dezember 2022)

bruelltaube schrieb:


> Finde das Gewicht verdammt sexy.
> 
> Hast du mal eine vollständige Seitenansicht, wie das Silber zum Rahmen passt?


Ja klar. Es passen sogar die Race Face Schutzüberzieher.


----------



## enduroman94 (12. Dezember 2022)

Mein erstes Nicolai, und bestimmt nicht mein letztes! Ist diesen Jahr fertig geworden und ich war auch schon im Bikepark damit. Aufgebaut wurde es fast ausschließlich aus gebrauchten Teilen, lediglich die Gabel, Reifen, Bremsscheiben und die Griffe habe ich neu gekauft. Bin echt zufrieden und stolz auf das Ergebnis.

ION 15, Baujahr 2016, Größe M, mit Angle Set -2° also jetzt 65° Lenkwinkel
29" Titan Elox mit schwarzem Hinterbau und blauen Extra Love Parts
RockShox Lyrik 160mm in Boxxer Red
SRAM XX1 Eagle 12fach 10-50T Schaltung
T.A. Specialties Arrow Kurbel (Made in France) mit 32T Kettenblatt
Newmen Evolution A.30 Laufräder (hinten 12x142 und vorne 15x110)
Rockshox Reverb Stealth 170mm
Syntace Vector Carbon 6° 800mm mit Ergon Griffen
Trickstuff Dächle HD 203mm/180mm 
Shimano Deore XT BR-M8020 Bremsen


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. Dezember 2022)

Habe auch noch ein ION15 im Keller, das hat immer viel Spaß gemacht.
Ich meine aber, dass die Knotenbleche am Lenkkopf nach vorne offen sind??
Die Schraube darunter ist für eine Zugführung?
Wurde das innerhalb der Serie geändert?


----------



## Fledermausland (14. Dezember 2022)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
hier mein neues GAM Trailbike 
Das Bild ist qualitativ leider schlecht, sorry.


----------



## enduroman94 (14. Dezember 2022)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Die Schraube darunter ist für eine Zugführung?


Genau, habe die Züge aber einfach "in der Luft" hängen lassen, klappt auch gut.


Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Ich meine aber, dass die Knotenbleche am Lenkkopf nach vorne offen sind??


Wenn du dieses Teil meinst, nein das ist an drei Seiten verschweißt:




Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Wurde das innerhalb der Serie geändert?


Möglich, ich habe bis jetzt nur ein anderes ION 15 gesehen was das genau so hat, also auch die Verstärkung zwischen Steuerrohr und Unterrohr. Eins steht sogar gerade auf Kleinanzeigen zum Verkauf, einfach mal nach "Nicolai ION 15 Rahmen" suchen ;-)


----------



## provester (15. Dezember 2022)

Also mein Ion15 sieht genauso aus - nur das seitlich aufgeschweißte Blech hat Löcher, da Rahmengröße L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (16. Dezember 2022)

Stimmt, nicht nach vorne offen (wäre ja auch blöd). Nur Löcher.  Größe XL


----------



## pommes5 (Samstag um 13:50)

Mein ~2017er Argon AM


----------

